# The General Final Fantasy Thread



## Oathkeeper (May 2, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Discussion*

this is where Final Fantasy gamers can talk about all the FF games.. including KH since it does have FF characters in it.. o_o but is mainly for Final Fantasy... to start off with, what if your fav Final Fantasy? i love... FF VII: Dirge of Cerberus, FF XII, FF X, FF X-2, annnd... FF VII...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Lol....

ahh what the hell

FFVIII - my first rpg that opened the rpg world and in result the anime world for me and favorite game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2007)

Why is FF7: DOC in your "Fav list" Do you wanna make little babies cry?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> FF VII: Dirge of Cerberus



This supports my unfavorable opinion of you, ten fold. Your silly topics were one thing, your bias to S-E was another, this takes the cake of it all >

As for my favorite FF's, VI, IV, and XII.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 2, 2007)

My favorite is FFIV.


----------



## Judgemento (May 2, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> This supports my unfavorable opinion of you, ten fold. Your silly topics were one thing, your bias to S-E was another, this takes the cake of it all >




Goofy remember that time he said... 



> R-O-X-A-S
> -
> S-O-R-A
> =
> ...



Win 

Anyways to stay on topic my favs are FFX FFVI FFVII FFVIII and...thats all O_O


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Yeah...DoC was a FF only during the 30 last minutes when vincent became chaos and that really cool japanese song played....the rest of it was just an average shooter game that wasn't anything like the FF greatness we know.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Goofy remember that time he said...



There is a problem there mistress Jelly.

I think we are talking about a *she*.

Unless my gender detecting skills have fallen thanks to Bridget and Pico.


----------



## Naruto_TheNinja (May 2, 2007)

FF7 was my favorite because um well lets see i love the chocabo races in that game yeah also the ultimate weapons in that game was pretty cool to fight even thought they always kicked my butt.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 2, 2007)

"include Kingdom Hearts"?

lmfao, I cast Level 99 Failga on this topic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> lmfao, I cast Level 99 Failga on this topic.



Holy shit....I lol'd to the point I almost piddled on myself.

You my friend, get some good rep.


----------



## Vasp (May 2, 2007)

My most favorite FF is probably FFIX at the moment. Although, I still haven't beaten FFI or FFII or FFIV(super close ><) or FFV or FFVI or FFVIII. But still, I just enjoyed FFIX a lot. Good story, strong characters, not really new but still fun ability learning method, and pretty graphics (especially for the PSX).

The FF I play most though, definitely FFXI. Many many days of playtime, and still growing >_>. And FFVII has to be my favorite to just play again and beat because it's so easy, lol. 

I currently own all the FF's in the numeric set (1 to 12 + 10-2...yes, I beat FFX-2 with 100% completion, and I enjoyed it too). I just haven't gotten around to beating em all yet. FFVIII is the hardest for me to get into. I've owned it for years, but for some reason, I just can't stand the gameplay. I always get to the part where that mech chases you through the town and over the bridge at the beginning, and stop there.

I also have FFT and FFTA. Both were super fun, and I can't wait for their respective sequels/remakes. And yeah, FFT story is sooooo much better then FFTA's. Hell, it's even better then most of the numeric ones imo.

I played FF Crystal Chronicles, but it was pretty meh. Constantly having to start over getting magic and stuff everytime you save the town was lame.

I also enjoyed the FFVII:AC movie. If you understand the messed up storyline enough (FFVII's story is pretty messed up), then it's pretty good. I loved the attention to detail on a lot of things too, like how Cid runs or Yuffie's motion sickness and stuff like that. It also inspired me to get the Victory Fanfare for my cell phone ring tone, lol.

The newest FF, FFXII, was pretty good. I enjoyed it thoroughly. The battle system being more like FFXI was a solid change, and the gameplay/level grinding was actually more enjoyable then usual (depending on how dependent on Gambits you are though). The storyline itself was strong, but the character development was on the weak side. I was pretty shocked with some of the character connections (hi2uCid&Balthier), but still, I don't think they delved deep enough. They could have made it so much more interesting. But judging by the fact that the developers also made games like FFT, I'm not too surprised that the story was more war based, and less character based.

So yeah, at the end of the day, you could call me a FF fan. I can't say that I'm super hardcore, and beat all the secret bosses and get everyone to level 99 or whatever. But I've beaten them/trying to beat them. I play them for the storyline anyway. And the storyline's are what make the series so wicked and enjoyable for me.


----------



## Batman (May 2, 2007)

I want a final fantasy with the gameplay of final fantasy 9, or an improved upon gamplay of final fantasy 12. It needs to have the story from the first 1/2 of final  fantasy 8 and the second half of final fantasy 6. It needs the male character designs of final fantasy 8, and the female character designs of final fantasy 10, and most of the characters from final fantasy 12. Not ashe though. she looks like my friend from school. And he's a dude. It needs to have the musical competence from final fantasy 6 and 8. It needs to have the extras and mini games from final fantasy 7. It also needs to have the bad guys from final fantasy 7, and the first hald of final fantasy 8. 

That's my favorite final fantasy game. 9 would have been close to perfect if they didn't go backwards with the character designs. They just weren't cool anymore, case closed.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

> My most favorite FF is probably FFIX at the moment. Although, I still haven't beaten FFI or FFII or FFIV(super close ><) or FFV or FFVI or FFVIII. But still, I just enjoyed FFIX a lot. Good story, strong characters, not really new but still fun ability learning method, and pretty graphics (especially for the PSX).
> 
> The FF I play most though, definitely FFXI. Many many days of playtime, and still growing >_>. And FFVII has to be my favorite to just play again and beat because it's so easy, lol.
> 
> ...


I recommend you try and get back to ff8. If anything just for the story which i belive is the best story of all of em (and games in general btw). If you liked 9's story you're gonna love 8's.

I mean the character evolution from it's start to the end is simply outstanding. Squall because of the change he experiences is by far my favorite char in all games. The only people who i ever heard not liking it didn't like it cause they just hated stories involving romance too (not just explosions and big guns/wepons) in general....so i belive if you're not a macho macho guy who can't feel anything other than his penis ripping through his pants you will at the very least love ff8s story.

 And the battle system needs some getting used to but for me it was my first rpg so i suppose i wasn't already used to the other rpg forms out there so i took up to it rather quickly , still you should try and get used to it because it really is worth it. It also has the cool card minigame that is actually better than 9's card game .


----------



## Vasp (May 2, 2007)

I've heard a ton of good things about the FFVIII story, thats probably the main reason I still wanna beat it at the moment. But yeah, like you said, the gameplay is a little hard to get into at first, lol. I might give it another attempt soonish though, when I have more free time.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2007)

KH isn't final fantasy. Einherigiez isn't Final fantasy. Just because it has a series characters in it doesn't make it part of the series.


----------



## Judgemento (May 2, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy just pwned this thread


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> KH isn't final fantasy. Einherigiez isn't Final fantasy. Just because it has a series characters in it doesn't make it part of the series.



Yeah cause if KH is FF then all the disney cartoons and all the movies that were  also kh and kh2 would also be FF by assosciation and that's just crazy and stupid for one to think .

(i don't diss KH i loved it but it aint FF >.> )


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

I loved FFX. The graphics were what pulled me in to play it first. 

And now i'm playing FFXII, but its so hard


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Blaquejojo said:


> I loved FFX. The graphics were what pulled me in to play it first.
> 
> And now i'm playing FFXII, but its so hard



You gotta be kidding...the one thing i hated about it was that it was too easy....every boss instantly died from 1-2 combinations of quickenings if you comboed 12+ times...when all chars could do em it just made everything way too easy for me and actually bored me into putting the game away for a month or so....

Unless you're at the very start where you don't have acces to quickenings and didn't read the intsruction on how to play efficiently or something of that nature i don't see how ffxii can be concidered hard in any way.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah cause if KH is FF then all the disney cartoons and all the movies that were  also kh and kh2 would also be FF by assosciation and that's just crazy and stupid for one to think .
> 
> (i don't diss KH i loved it but it aint FF >.> )



Yea,I like KH as well,but it's just not a final fantasy.


Personally my favorite is FF9,just a fun game. I'm still trying to get Excalibur 2 to this very day.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You gotta be kidding...the one thing i hated about it was that it was too easy....every boss instantly died from 1-2 combinations of quickenings if you comboed 12+ times...when all chars could do em it just made everything way too easy for me and actually bored me into putting the game away for a month or so....
> 
> Unless you're at the very start where you don't have acces to quickenings and didn't read the intsruction on how to play efficiently or something of that nature i don't see how ffxii can be concidered hard in any way.



Yeah, actually I did do that hehe - I didn't read it 

I was so excited when I first bought it, that I just chucked it in and played. And the licences and stuff really confused me, compared to other FF where you could just buy the weapon and immediately equip it. Not like this one!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Blaquejojo said:


> Yeah, actually I did do that hehe - I didn't read it
> 
> I was so excited when I first bought it, that I just chucked it in and played. And the licences and stuff really confused me, compared to other FF where you could just buy the weapon and immediately equip it. Not like this one!



Well...you said you played FFX before....i belive the lisencing system is way simpler than the sphere grid system FFX had. Don't you agree? 

And rushing without reading the instructions can make any stupid game difficult....but that doesn't mean that the game actually IS difficult.

 Difficult = you doing and knowing everything doable and STILL getting your ass kicked and the result depending solely on how well you do the stuff that has to be done...not using basic knowledge anyone shoud have which is what ffxii is all about and once you get down 3-4 simple things you can literally 2-hit finish whole bosses without em touching you....which makes for a dirt easy game.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...you said you played FFX before....i belive the lisencing system is way simpler than the sphere grid system FFX had. Don't you agree?
> 
> And rushing without reading the instructions can make any stupid game difficult....but that doesn't mean that the game actually IS difficult.
> 
> Difficult = you doing and knowing everything doable and STILL getting your ass kicked and the result depending solely on how well you do the stuff that has to be done...not using basic knowledge anyone shoud have which is what ffxii is all about and once you get down 3-4 simple things you can literally 2-hit finish whole bosses without em touching you....which makes for a dirt easy game.



Nah, I liked the sphere grid better. 

Lmao, true true. I guess I better start reading


----------



## Batman (May 2, 2007)

Yeah 12 was pretty effing easy. They put insta boss kills in your arsenal.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 16, 2007)

*Final Fantasy VIII- The Ignored FF*

Nobody ever mentions or talks about FF8, while it is just as good as 7. Its one of the best FF games and Squall is a deep and intricate character. Why does it feel like it goes from FF7 straight to FF9. 

Anybody else feel like FF8 deserves more cred.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 16, 2007)

You must be new to the internet because FFVIII is highly popular, but its also probably the most controversial FF there was. It was either a love it or hate it game, and personally I hated it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2007)

FF8 is the one I played the most and also the one I care about least


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2007)

It should be ignored. The characters and story were stupid, the battle system was broken and all it had to offer was a good soundtrack and pretty FMVs.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 16, 2007)

You know what's underrated?

FFIX


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2007)

You know whats forgotten FF9. Kuja was a wonderful villain. =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2007)

If you hear me you'll hear 8 a lot lol. Some didn't like it's story because it was a bit to much like an anime (that's a good thing for me...)but i loved it more than any other. 


But i don't' care about it getting more or less credit...it sales only were topped by 7 and that speaks in volumes for me .


----------



## Vanillin (Sep 16, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> You know whats forgotten FF9. Kuja was a wonderful villain. =/



His gender should have been the plot of the entire game.  I kept changing my guess every time I saw him. 

As for VIII, it's my favorite of them all.  Storyline was great, the characters were interesting, and the humor wasn't overpowering, yet it was there.

To me, it had the best music out of _any _game.  I really can't think of one track from it I don't like.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 16, 2007)

FFVIII should be forgotten.  The battle system sucked ass.  If I'm still doing about 200 damage per normal attack with Squall on the third disk, you know something's wrong.  The only semi-interesting character was... hell, I don't even know.  That guy with the gun.  And he isn't even nearly enough to save the game.

Fighting Edea and watching the same fuckin summons again and again and again made me want to stab my eyes out, Oedipus style.



Corrupt Vergil said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX



Truer words have never been spoken.  My only complaint with this game was the difficulty to get abilities for Quina, but otherwise it kicked ass.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 16, 2007)

The one i liked most was FFX.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 16, 2007)

I found every Final Fantasy to be a jewel. 
Final Fantasy- the one that started it all
Final Fantasy 2- started the whole story
Final Fantasy 3- I believe it was the first one to bring summons in
Final Fantasy 4- The idea of switching from evil(dark night) tolight(paladin). 
Final Fantasy 5- Had a really interesting job system. 
Final Fantasy 6- Story ws manginficent. 
Final Fantasy 7- great characters, great story, started a revolution
Final Fantasy Tactics- The best one
Final Fantasy 8- Just as good as 7, underrated
Final Fantasy 9 -great game that brought back everything you loved from final fantasy with children. 
Final Fantasy 10- a masterpeice that brought you back to the reason why you loved FF. 
Final Fantasy X-2- if you set the girly stuff aside, its actually a pretty good game
Final FAntasy Tactics Advance- Not what i wanted for a FFT sequel but its a great exciting game nonetheless
Final Fantasy XII- a great fun game with no love story or main character, just a fun new way of playing FF. 
Final Fantasy XI- havent played but i heard it was a really fun online game like WoW. 
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles- Havent played, dont know detials.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 16, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> You know whats forgotten FF9. Kuja was a wonderful villain. =/



Yeah...that guy broke the sexual villain barrier o shi-!

But thong aside, that guy was mad powerful with Trance. Flare/Flare Star/ Meteor = near dead party.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 16, 2007)

Final Fantasy VIII has a good story, but Junctions screwed it all up.


----------



## sperish (Sep 16, 2007)

Triple Triad gets all my love.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know what everyone is saying about FFVIII being hard (if anyone said it at all), junctions and the draw system are much easier than the MP system and materia system from FFVII as well as the MP system and relic system from FFVI. Easiest game of all the series imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

People talk about 8 all of the time down here. A lot of people love this game a lot because of the more realistically mature story and the like. I love this game too, not as much as 7, but 7 isn't my favorite FF. 

The only FF games I hate are 5 and 9.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX



Know why? Cause it sucked a big cock


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX





Lord Yu said:


> You know whats forgotten FF9. Kuja was a wonderful villain. =/



Make me want to gag. Final Fantasy 9 sucks. The story was trite and annoying. At times you feel like you're doing the same meaningless task. "Oh our cart broke down again, let's get out and fix it...oh no a giant monster snake" - this happened like three times in the game. 

The characters were just stereotypes. Zidane as the kind hearted theft, the Princess hoping to escape the royal life. Sounds like a cheap version of Aladdin. 

Kuja was a sorry Stezer/Sephiroth knock off with a gender confusion issue to rival that of Alfred from Resident Evil Code Veronica.

The only thing I can say in this games defense is the fact that it looked good for the PS1.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Make me want to gag. Final Fantasy 9 sucks. The story was trite and annoying. At times you feel like you're doing the same meaningless task. "Oh our cart broke down again, let's get out and fix it...oh no a giant monster snake" - this happened like three times in the game.
> 
> The characters were just stereotypes. Zidane as the kind hearted theft, the Princess hoping to escape the royal life. Sounds like a cheap version of Aladdin.
> 
> ...


WORDS OF FUCKING TRUTh!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Odin gets killed and replaced by Gilgamesh. That is enough for any true FF fan to hate this game IMO.

FF8 just rode the FF7 hype train

FF9 was meant to be like that btw, it was supposed to pay homage to the FF theme, being the last on the PS1.

I enjoyed playing FF9 alot more than 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WORDS OF FUCKING TRUTh!



I can rip on this game for hours. I did it once when someone claimed that FF9 was better than Tactics. The only thing predictable in tactics is that people are about to betray you. Because everyone in that game does. 

When shoved between 8 and 10 its no wonder no one pays 9 any attention.


----------



## Blue (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, first of all, VIII sucked, completely.

It would have been an okay game on it's own, but it was a fucking Final Fantasy, and FF is supposed to have standards. 

Yu summed it up perfectly.


			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> It should be ignored. The characters and story were stupid, the battle system was broken and all it had to offer was a good soundtrack and pretty FMVs.



The story was INCREDIBLY stupid. I mean, normally I'd leave appreciation of a story up to individual opinion. But this isn't a case of opinion, the story was a goddamn narrative trainwreck travesty that couldn't have gotten published ever, ever. Some veteran Square writer probably came up with it overnight right before his deadline.
I'm serious.

The battle system was retarded, completely, utterly. You can't use magic without weakening yourself. BRILLIANT. 
THAT'S COOL. BRAVO.[/Captain Bravo]
Leveling up is completely pointless because the enemies level with you! 
LEGENDARY.

Main character was a deaf mute whose only line of dialog is "I don't care."
Rest of the cast is made up of insipid annoying preppy girls and insipid annoying preppy guys.

Second, XI looks like crap, but I admit I haven't played it.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 16, 2007)

FF8 is my favorite one to date. Yes, I do have to agree with the junctioning system being annoying but that is it. The game is epic .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

Blue said:


> Okay, first of all, XIII sucked, completely.
> 
> It would have been an okay game on it's own, but it was a fucking Final Fantasy, and FF is supposed to have standards.
> 
> ...



I think you mean *12* because *13 *isn't even coming out this year. 

And I don't know. I actually liked a lot about 8, barring Rinoa and her annoying giddiness.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you mean *12* because *13 *isn't even coming out this year.
> 
> And I don't know. I actually liked a lot about 8, barring Rinoa and her annoying giddiness.



No he means 8, he meant to put VIII


----------



## Nexas (Sep 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Make me want to gag. Final Fantasy 9 sucks. The story was trite and annoying. At times you feel like you're doing the same meaningless task. "Oh our cart broke down again, let's get out and fix it...oh no a giant monster snake" - this happened like three times in the game.



This could be said about almost all FF games. Hell FFVII was nothing for than follow Sephiroth/Interfere with Shinra. 



> The characters were just stereotypes. Zidane as the kind hearted theft, the Princess hoping to escape the royal life. Sounds like a cheap version of Aladdin.



That was the whole point. The game was going for the classical fantasy  archetype that made Final Fantasy so wonderful in the past



> Kuja was a sorry Stezer/Sephiroth knock off with a gender confusion issue to rival that of Alfred from Resident Evil Code Veronica.



I don't where you are getting this comparison from. Sephiroth was nothing more than a bland moma's boy who went around stabbing things. Kuja other the hand combined the insanity of Kefka with his own aristocratic flair of theatrics. And his eccentric attire had nothing to do with gender confusion. Kuja chose his to dress the way he did to differentiate himself from the other members of his species as they all looked exactly the same.


----------



## Blue (Sep 16, 2007)

I liked a lot about 8 too. Soundtrack. Graphics, at the time. Erm.
Cutscenes.
That's about it, but that's a lot.

And I meant VIII.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Make me want to gag. Final Fantasy 9 sucks. The story was trite and annoying. At times you feel like you're doing the same meaningless task. "Oh our cart broke down again, let's get out and fix it...oh no a giant monster snake" - this happened like three times in the game.
> 
> The characters were just stereotypes. Zidane as the kind hearted theft, the Princess hoping to escape the royal life. Sounds like a cheap version of Aladdin.
> 
> ...



Oh, Jesus Christ...you did not just go there...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oh, Jesus Christ...you did not just go there...



Oh he went there...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Oh, Jesus Christ...you did not just go there...



Yep.... I did 



Blue said:


> I liked a lot about 8 too. Soundtrack. Graphics, at the time. Erm.
> Cutscenes.
> That's about it, but that's a lot.
> 
> And I meant VIII.



I'm so confused! 



Nexas said:


> This could be said about almost all FF games. Hell FFVII was nothing for than follow Sephiroth/Interfere with Shinra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interfere with Sephiroth and Shinra is different than the exact same task over and over. Especially when that task was a coincidence. I mean how many giant snakes can be in a tunnel. Hell in 9 if you got in a vehicle you were pretty much bound to have something attack. 

It made me just want to walk. 

And then at the end they had the nerve to do that Matrix effect. I started to cut the game off. 

I heard somewhere that Kuja was supposed to be a chick, but they changed it because of the lesbian overtones of her relationship with Garnet. 

I hate when people blame bland archetypal stereotyping on something going back to its roots. You can go back to your roots without seeming silly and overly stereotyped.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 16, 2007)

> hate when people blame bland archetypal stereotyping on something going back to its roots. You can go back to your roots without seeming silly and overly stereotyped.


Whats worse? Using the same character stereotype that has done over and over again in recent history (Anti-social hero) or the the old fashioned stereotype that is hardly used anymore (noble rogue)?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Whats worse? Using the same character stereotype that has done over and over again in recent history (Anti-social hero) or the the old fashioned stereotype that is hardly used anymore (noble rogue)?



The noble rogue is very common, look at most anti-heroes that turn hero. Or look at characters all over popular fiction and literature.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Whats worse? Using the same character stereotype that has done over and over again in recent history (Anti-social hero) or the the old fashioned stereotype that is hardly used anymore (noble rogue)?



Plus, it was obviously done on purpose to be silly...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 17, 2007)

I personally liked 9, but 8 totally sucked ass. All of the characters were lame as hell, the only thing I thought that was cool about the game was that the towns and buildings looked pretty and Ragnarok looked sick.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 17, 2007)

Saitenzoji said:


> FFVIII was the best game for me. The card game, Triple Triad was just so damn fun; it was better than FFIX's card game. The characters were great, I like how they were all connected in the past somehow, so it's a given that the story itself was awesome. There's a whole bunch of other reasons as to why FFVIII is my favorite FF game, but I don't feel like typing it all up. Just trust me when I say that it's a great game.



Just quoting myself from "Your favorite FF" topic. As for some people having problems with the junction system of VIII...What? It was pretty easy to get used to, for me at least. At least they made it a bit challenging by having you draw magic from monsters; you don't just equip the ability/materia and be set for your whole adventure.


----------



## Sho (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought FFVIII had good potential until the story got bogged down with the romance/Rinoa elements/Laguna parts.  Then I had to put it down.

Haven't played it since and don't want to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The noble rogue is very common, look at most anti-heroes that turn hero. Or look at characters all over popular fiction and literature.



They're both overused stereotypes.


VIII was terrible, just another corny love story with dumb plot devices.


IX was where it was at concerning the PS1 games. The character interaction was some of the best I've seen in the series and it's scope was massive. The characters were also easy to like.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 17, 2007)

FF VIII is the best FF from the new generation by far (Playstation and Playstation 2). The story and the characters are very good and the fighting system isn't that bad when you are accustomed to them. The music is the best by far of any FF. The cutscenes are the best by far of any FF. 

Best final fantasy games were from SNES. FF IV and FF VI

Do you know what is overrated?. FF VII lameass game. Too pretentious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> They're both overused stereotypes.
> 
> 
> VIII was terrible, just another corny love story with dumb plot devices.
> ...



I liked the characters in 8 much more than 9, and 7 is one of my favorites. I think that with 12 and 10 they just further buried 9.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Twelve and 10 were just rehashed stories to be honest. The characters were also grossly ignored aside from the main characters(in 10's case) and 12 was just a bunch of plot threads from Final Fantasy XI strung together into a new game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Twelve and 10 were just rehashed stories to be honest. The characters were also grossly ignored aside from the main characters(in 10's case) and 12 was just a bunch of plot threads from Final Fantasy XI strung together into a new game.



there are similarities between 12 and 9 (but they got rid of nine's shitty magic system). But it was like they improved upon all of the stuff 9 did so badly with. 

And 10 is nothing like 9, except the focus on summons.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> there are similarities between 12 and 9 (but they got rid of nine's shitty magic system). But it was like they improved upon all of the stuff 9 did so badly with.
> 
> And 10 is nothing like 9, except the focus on summons.



9's magic system was the classic final fantasy magic system. In fact it's the magic system used in most RPGs, heck even 10 uses a similar one.

I was referring to the similar plot points found in XI and XII not IX and XII. 

Nines story was rather refreshing(combining the old elements of pure fantasy while injecting the more recent games sci-fi feel into it)

10 is similar to the Chrono Series, and it just recasts the main characters of 8 into Yuna(Squall) and Tidus(Rinoa)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> 9's magic system was the classic final fantasy magic system. In fact it's the magic system used in most RPGs, heck even 10 uses a similar one.
> 
> I was referring to the similar plot points found in XI and XII not IX and XII.
> 
> ...



I hated how the magic in 9 was attached to the weapons and you had to keep that weapon until you learned the spell from it. Sometimes I'd be using weak weapons that were shit because I needed the spell.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 17, 2007)

I know most people who didnt liek FFVIII. Said that they didnt like the characters because they were boring. 
But didnt you find Squall, Laguna, Kiros, and Zell werent that bad. They were pretty exciting to me. And at the time the Guardian Forces were beautiful. All the GF's looked really amazing. 
Some parts of FF8 could have been improved, but it didnt suck.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hated how the magic in 9 was attached to the weapons and you had to keep that weapon until you learned the spell from it. Sometimes I'd be using weak weapons that were shit because I needed the spell.



I liked it. It added challenge to the game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I liked it. It added challenge to the game.



There's better ways to add a challenge than to have nonsensical shit about crystals and learning spells from them. Oh like improved AI.

And really 12 is more throwback because you buy the spells and that's combined with the liscence system from Tactics Advance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's better ways to add a challenge than to have nonsensical shit about crystals and learning spells from them. Oh like improved AI.


A throwback to FF4,5, and 6. AI in most FF games, heck in most RPG games blow.



> And really 12 is more throwback because you buy the spells and that's combined with the liscence system from Tactics Advance.


Yes, just like the magic and ability system in Final Fantasy XI. Hell even the summon system was ripped from it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay, I quickly skimmed through this thread and so far, the people who didn't like VIII AND mentioned the gameplay mechanics was screwed up/hard can't play the game for shit. 

Masaki, if you're on Disc 3 and you're only doing 200-300 HP damage each time, then you're obviously doing something wrong. I can start up a new game on Disc 1 now and do 2000+ HP damage for a normal attack just for kicks. Heck if I put in some effort I could probably do 6000+ damage.

Blue, you don't need to be on low hp to cast magic, where the hell did that come from? 

The gameplay for 8 was great, the story is a little confusing at times, but the rest makes up for it.




I wanna talk about VII, but this isn't the place :3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> A throwback to FF4,5, and 6. AI in most FF games, heck in most RPG games blow.
> 
> 
> Yes, just like the magic and ability system in Final Fantasy XI. Hell even the summon system was ripped from it.




The AI in ten and twelve is some of the best I have seen...they have fucked me up before because they switched things up on me, especially in 12. You have to remember though that essentially they were just doing what you have the ability to do in 12, running gambits. When you did certain things, they would counter. So it was easy to trick them. 

With AI getting better and better it will be interesting to see what happens with FF13. 

I can see how some could like 9, but from a writers standpoint and as someone who really started with 6 and played all of them after that, I didn't like it much. Hell I like one and two better really. But its just my opinion of things.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The AI in ten and twelve is some of the best I have seen...they have fucked me up before because they switched things up on me, especially in 12. You have to remember though that essentially they were just doing what you have the ability to do in 12, running gambits. When you did certain things, they would counter. So it was easy to trick them.


Which were ripped from FFXI. FF12 did nothing original.




> I can see how some could like 9, but from a writers standpoint and as someone who really started with 6 and played all of them after that, I didn't like it much. Hell I like one and two better really. But its just my opinion of things.


. . . I'm a writer(I guess) and I started with 7 and I enjoy FF9. . .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Which were ripped from FFXI. FF12 did nothing original.
> 
> 
> 
> . . . I'm a writer(I guess) and I started with 7 and I enjoy FF9. . .



Okay...I'm just saying that I liked 12's battle system and 9, I like 11 too, but I'm not an MMO person. 

And I don't expect you to dislike 9 for the reasons I do, I'm just trying to give background.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> But i don't' care about it getting more or less credit...it sales only were topped by 7 and that speaks in volumes for me .



What, that it got fans by riding the coattails of 7? I'm not saying 8 was bad, but you could have put 9 after it and that would be the 2nd best selling FF.



8 was meh. Would have been even worse if they went through the miserable idea of having a love triangle with Squall/Rinoa/Seifer.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX



Truer words have never been spoken in this thread


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 17, 2007)

can't fault FFVIII it was one fantastic game still play it now


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 17, 2007)

FFVIII was good  I guess, I wasn't too interested in it though to be honest. 
I dont think it's ignored that much, i mean there were FFVIII characters in KH and KH2. Dissidia Final Fantasy may have some FFVIII characters playable in it too. Like FF IX.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 17, 2007)

I liked 8. The Music was great, I enjoyed Laguna as well. I thought it was pretty easy though. Triple Triad made it so.


----------



## Quagles (Sep 17, 2007)

FFVIII was pretty good, decent story, great soundtrack, good battle system, but most of all Triple triad, which is 10 times better than Tetra master.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 17, 2007)

Final Fantasy VIII is probably one of my favorite Final Fantasies. I don't 'worship' it as much as FF7, but it certainly has it's good qualities. Plus, it gets very challenging. I would say that this is definetely one of the harder Final Fantasies. The draw system can be such a Beish if you ignore it for about 3/4 of your playthrough (which is what I did the first time =/). I was such an idiot.

I don't know why people complain about the story so much, but I thought it flowed pretty well. There were some pretty shocking moments in there. For example, like when Rinoa gets possessed on the space ship, and when she's floating in space and (you) Squall, have to save her. I SWEAR, I WAS LIKE... SHOCKED. IN A GOOD WAY. BECAUSE IT WAS SUCH A SHOCKING TWIST! SO DRAMATIC! I felt so scared for Rinoa. And when Squall rescues Rinoa from the Sorceress Memorial and they fall into eachother's arms in slow motion~!~! Squee! And who could forget the dance scene? That's what represents FF8 to me. That scene. When I think of FF8, I can never forget that scene. It's kind of like Aeris's death scene in FF7 (even though I dissagree). The signature scenes that you think about when it comes to the games. 

And... the FMVs are so great. They just work so well in those dramatic moments. FDASFAS. This game is longer than FF7, too, which is good. 

'Neway, I always did feel kinda sad for Quistis when Squall would shove her off like an ass when all Quistis wanted was some company and possibly something more. Squall's pretty damn emotionally retarded, and he never realized it when he hurt Quistis like that. Ugh. Men. On my second playthrough I actually found myself pretty bored of Squall's personality, even though I like him... he gets much better by the end of the game though.

SORCERESS EDEA IS SEXAY.

The music is nice too. Love 'Liberi Fatali' and the game's opening. The game's opening is of course another thing which makes it awesome. I think, the most awesome Final Fantasy opening yet! You agree? Nothing beats Squall and Seifer fucking eachother up with all those dramatic scenes going by. <3 Lol, Squall's got a bloody cheek because Seifer can't play nice.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> *The AI in ten* and twelve *is some of the best I have seen*



those words was where you lost me completely.

The AI in X was the most pathetic I had ever seen.  Pardon me, but I find something wrong with the fact that Yojimbo can beat every non-Original Species/Seymour enemy in the game without even getting hurt.  I'm not even talking about Zanmato (which works even on bosses).  I'm talking about how early his evasion stat maxes out, making him nigh-untouchable.

Also, the whole "everyone can do everthing cept for summons" bit just isn't right.  If there was job changing, then sure.  But this is just wrong.

"Hey guys, I have an idea!  Let's have a white mage be able to hit for 30,000 damage!"

excuse me for a second

*Spoiler*: __ 



............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\




This is why I loved IX's battle system.  People were bound to their respective class's restrictions.  

Thieves and Ninjas (since Zidane was a dual-class hybrid) are very fast and can steal (the most valuable ability in the game, since it lets you get abilities much earlier on), but cannot hit very hard.  

White Mages are fragile as all hell, but provide a vital healing and buffing role.  

Black Mages are weak to physical attacks, but are essentially immune to magic, and their spells are usually the strongest attacks in the game.  

Blue mages....well they're not really mages.  They're just monster tamers without the monster being there.  

Dragoons have slightly above-average stats in everything, but are usually only useful with Jump or their later spells (Cherry Blossom being a good example).

Warriors have the highest HP, Attack, and Phy. Defense stats in the game, but a powerful enough magic spell can one-shot them.

Monks have high Speed and Attack stats, as well as minor healing, but suffer from poor defense.


Now, as for the story, I loved IX's.  The entire design of the story was supposed to be like a play (which is why plays were so deeply integrated into the story).  Plus, Kuja is the only villain other than Kefka who gets the power he wants AND manages to keep it for a while.

Lastly, about the Gargant Roo thing:  Is it so impossible to believe that in an area where the Gargant's natural predator is a giant snake, that there'd be more than one of them?  I mean for god's sake, you only fought 2, and that's only because they made the Gargant scared and he didn't want to get eaten.  Those battles each only last 5 minutes MAX (so long as you weren't constantly stealing, which you should if you want the staff the first one has).  You act like they're each a 1 hour battle where they can constantly one-shot party members.  If I can beat this game at lvl 1, I think you can beat a giant snake.



> Triple triad, which is 10 times better than Tetra master.



that's because you had to buy that piece of shit PlayOnline guide for TM to even make sense!

That's one of my 2 big complaints with 9.

Tetra Master wouldn't be so bad if it was optional, but the fact that the game MAKES you play it at a point is just horrible.

My other main complaint is the Trance System.  Now, this system could be awesome if they just did one thing - LET YOU CONTROL WHEN IT ACTIVATES!!!!  Yeah, the power-ups are beyond awesome, but it always seems to happen in a random encounter, right before the last enemy dies, and you already told someone else to attack.  Great job Square, you really fucked up on that one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX



Fucking seconded.


----------



## Rinji (Sep 17, 2007)

FFVIII was a good game.  It's not the fact that it's ignored, I just wonder if sometimes fans were expecting FFVII-2 out of it rather than a game on its own.

It remains my favorite of all the FFs, it's just a personal preference.  I liked junctioning.  Whoever was doing only 200 damage on disc 3 didn't know what they were doing.  They make a big point of it in the beginning of the game, perhaps one should take the time and listen to the advice.

I can only pray that FFVIII is not subjected to 32493249324 sequels for money's sake, and everyone starts sprouting wing(s), and a j-pop star becomes a central figure in the story, thus completely derailing the original plot.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 17, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Anybody else feel like FF8 deserves more cred.



No.  A thousand times no.

Granted, it was a great game if you liked Squall and Riona considering the _entire_ game was about them and their wuvy wiver of wuve that was somehow inherited from their respective father and mother as a result of their tragic love.  

And Hell, for a game whose plot revolves around Squall and Riona, you know there's gonna be trouble when the relationship between the best friend brawler and the unnamed library girl is more interesting then the main pairing.

Additionally, they were better off axing all the other party members because they had that little impact on the plot.


----------



## Quagles (Sep 17, 2007)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Fucking seconded.


Same FFIX was pretty damn good, loved the characters it definently had the best soundtrack too. But in a way, it felt way too easy at times. I thought VII and FFVIII had a bit more difficulty, maybe it was because of I was younger. 

I think FFIX Is the game I enjoyed most, hell I should play it again I miss it and dont remember most of it anymore. Although the trance system..was retarded. I felt I had that thing like..5-6 times through the whole game it just barely moved. I loved in FFVII and FFVIII you actually got to use the limit break at least and control it yourself.

Well anyways I just feel like saying I think every FF has something special to it, even though I havent really played much the ones before VI and not XII enough yet. Theres always something I loved about each game, and always something I couldnt stand. But all in all Id have to say I loved play each one of them and I dont really like rating any of FFVI-X much better than the other ones  Alot of people dont think FFX was too good either but I loved it that they finally got voices in the game


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, the thing about FFIX was that it was a good game, but it wasn't a memorable one.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wanted to say that despite my last post here, I do like FFVIII and X.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 17, 2007)

Most people in the thread are saying Final Fantasy VIII is not underrated, well if thats true, which is? Im guessing 5 or 6.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2007)

5 is a good choice.

6 is often called the greatest FF EVER. It's only underrated in the sense that it isn't everybody saying that.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 20, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Most people in the thread are saying Final Fantasy VIII is not underrated, well if thats true, which is? Im guessing 5 or 6.



i'd say 5.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Galuf had the best death ever (even though it was just like Tellah's.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 21, 2007)

Let's see...

VIII, in general is a good game, although I don't think it's that "ignored". I actually feel that IX is more "ignored".

Aside from the sometimes boring battles, especially the sometimes compulsory "Draw-Stock" thing, the story is well, pretty much okay (although I'm not really a fan of love stories), although I wasn't fond of the characters, or the main six.

Still, having played this for four times in my entire gaming life doesn't really say that I don't like this game.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 21, 2007)

My favorite ff.

Great story great game overall.

the thing that sucked is if you know what you were doing you could get squals lion heart withought leaving the first disk.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> My favorite ff.
> 
> Great story great game overall.
> 
> the thing that sucked is if you know what you were doing you could get squals lion heart withought leaving the first disk.



Yeah I always found that to be cool. I also liked how they started the Card Battles in 8. I always thought the Card Collecting was a fun twist.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 21, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> My favorite ff.
> 
> Great story great game overall.
> 
> the thing that sucked is if you know what you were doing you could get squals lion heart withought leaving the first disk.


You could get everyone's strongest weapons on disc one except Irvine's if you REALLY know what you're doing


----------



## HyugaRules (Oct 10, 2007)

*FF X XII*

Some people i talk to say that Final Fantasy 10 and 12 are a disappointment. I just wanted to know what all you guys think.

I for one think that 10 had one of the best stories (besides 7) and 12 was just as interestiong but also never gave a minute of bordom so any


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Oct 10, 2007)

Lawl, I agree to an extent, about X anyway.  And personally I think X had a WAY better story that VII.

But for me , XII was a dissapointment.  The story didn't engage me at all, and I really hated the new battle system.

What Square Enix didn't seem to realise is that this kind of battle system isn't used in MMORPGs because people like it, it's just used because it's the only kind of system that suits an MMORPG  That kind of system really isn't needed outside of an online multiplayer game, where there is only one player.  That's just my own opinion though.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Oct 10, 2007)

X loved it... i still play it now... the PAL/international version where i must admit... better because of dark aeons and penence

XII... ok i guess... the battle systems just annoying though... you ethier have slasher or atm battle system... NOT BLOODY BOTH


----------



## Razesdark (Oct 10, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#111 said:


> X loved it... i still play it now... the PAL/international version where i must admit... better because of dark aeons and penence
> 
> XII... ok i guess... the battle systems just annoying though... you ethier have slasher or atm battle system... NOT BLOODY BOTH




Nah.. It was somewhat annoying.. The fact that they missed crucial parts like Splash damage, and the fact that if someone got too far away they would be out of reach, for giving commands.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 10, 2007)

I liked Final Fantasy X, but before X-2, I hated the story since it left you hanging.  

Final Fantasy XII, I just hate because the story just makes you think Star Wars and the game trying to copy the MMO style by making gil and leveling a bit more time consuming just didn't cut it for me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2007)

FFX = godly

FFXII= super easy wrongly storied with a crappy battle system imitation of ffxi....(the thing i hated most about it was being able to 1shot bosses from 20 hours into the game....i mean wtf...you should NEVER be able to 1shot bosses before finishing the game at least once and getting all the ultimate stuff/spells/summons)


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 10, 2007)

i tried.. 12 played for about 3 hours realised you could actually leave the game running by it self with gambit commands. So i thought why not put a rubber band on the analog stick and left it going all night when i wake up i have like 400 of those points to learn new skills n stuff but i got so bored and those super commands made it look like Dragon Ball Z so i thought fek it


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2007)

Makenshi said:


> i tried.. 12 played for about 3 hours realised you could actually leave the game running by it self with gambit commands. So i thought why not put a rubber band on the analog stick and left it going all night when i wake up i have like 400 of those points to learn new skills n stuff but i got so bored and those super commands made it look like Dragon Ball Z so i thought fek it



Exactly...too damn easy...as for the dbz-like specials...after a while you can combo like 13-20 of em at once and insta-KO bosses from 1 second into the fight...


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 10, 2007)

Never played either of them. I heard a lot of people complaining about FFX, but I still wanted to play it. Then again, the only people who bad-mouthed it were hardcore FFVII fans. -_-

As for FFXII: I thought that everyone loved it. o_O Maybe that was just they're first reaction, though. I haven't asked anyone about it in quite some time. However, I did love that it came out on Halloween in the US. That was awesome. [Or was it International Gamer Day? I can't remember. ><]


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2007)

FFX owns...you should try it...although if you can go for the undubbed version cause the dubs suck.


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> FFX owns...you should try it...although if you can go for the undubbed version cause the dubs suck.



what !? the dubs owned only the part where he was laughing with yuni was freaking GAY lol


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2007)

FFX was good in almost every aspect. In fact my only gripe with this game was the fairly poor VA when it was released outside Japan. FFXII on the other hand lacked a good storyline (seriously), but the gameplay was the best feature about it.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 11, 2007)

Final Fantasy X is one of the best FF's to date.

Final Fantasy XII was okay, something was lacking, but i do appreciate how they were trying to turn the series in another direction, but I just always have loved FF the way it was.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 11, 2007)

FFX was pretty fun. I enjoyed it quite a bit, although, the lack of a big world map kinda sucked for me.

FFXII was fun as well for me. I like FFXI a lot, so the battle system was pretty similar and atleast for me, really fun. The story for this game though, not as good as previous FF games. Although, it still had some really good moments.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 11, 2007)

FFX has been the best Ff to date, X-2 was just terrible >_> and XII just seemed dull and boring IMO


----------



## Even (Oct 11, 2007)

FFX is my all time favorite, and the first game I bought for the PS2


----------



## Diamond (Oct 11, 2007)

FFX  gave me quite some playing time, it was very nice. :3

FFXII Just sucked. what the fuck is up with that battle system .. >_>

so i played it for like 3 hours and then i ditched it. i never did that with a game..


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

I've played X and all I have to say is that it's much better than 12. I only played it for like 2 hours which was during the mission where you had to hunt down an evil mushroom or tomato whatever and I already got bored with it. Alot of people say the battle system was great, but I couldn't get used to it. I've always liked my Final Fantasy turned based.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 11, 2007)

ITT people like to micro-manage cure spells.


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 12, 2007)

X was totally gay.  like rockhard gay.  first, it takes the main character right out of his environment and throws him into the future, so everything he knows and loves is gone, dead.  bummer.  at least cloud only had a cloudy memory, he wasn't 100 years out of his time.  jesus christ.  then, the story was super gay and only got interesting a couple of times.  and the biggest pissoff of all was the lack of a main world map. like holy hell, did they forget this was a final fantasy game?  wtf?  oh yeah, and tidus wasn't just out of time, but a memory of a time.  so he's whisked away by the wind at the end of the game.  wtf?  whatever.  stupid.

the only redeeming qualities X had was the amazing levelling up system which was pretty cool.  not without it's problems, but still totally cool.  
however...
XII was so much better than X.  (and VIII for that matter)  the story was pretty sweet, (at least until the end when you're like, what?  already?  but...)  the level up system was even BETTER than X, leveling your weapon skills also, and the world map was totally sweet.  the AI was awesome, it was like a super sweet version of XII.  like playing an online game but without all the fucking turds running around hindering your progress.

still though, best FF game is Tactics.  not Tactics advance or anything gay like that.  the original.  the badly translated one.  Best story, Best characters, Best fighting, Best equipping/jobs, Best levelup = exp per action sweet!

FF7 also totally awesome but probably only because of the era.
FF9 wicked characters, great story, shitty fighting/leveling up
FF6 great characters, direction, fighting ok considering platform and era.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

tigerwoo said:


> *still though, best FF game is Tactics.  not Tactics advance or anything gay like that.  the original.  the badly translated one.*  Best story, Best characters, Best fighting, Best equipping/jobs, Best levelup = exp per action sweet!
> 
> FF7 also totally awesome but probably only because of the era.
> FF9 wicked characters, great story, shitty fighting/leveling up
> FF6 great characters, direction, fighting ok considering platform and era.


Took the words right out of my mouth, I actually just finished playing this game over again
I cant wait for the new one to come out for the ds. i've always wanted to play against other people, and not just cpu

also i didnt know the original was badly translated, thats probably why i cant completley understand the story till this day


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 29, 2008)

*Final Fantasy X*

It's late but the game is still awesome.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Apr 29, 2008)

Werd...X-2, not so much.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2008)

Epic game is epic.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

I should get the International version and do everything if possible. 300 plus hours of my life have already been spent on this.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 29, 2008)

I loved Final Fantasy X. It wasnt as good as 7, but it was still awesome


----------



## Stalin (Apr 29, 2008)

A very great game.


----------



## Auron (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep...I spent more hours playing FFX than any other console game ever.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 30, 2008)

X was great. X-2, great battle system, craptastic story. But X was awesome =)


----------



## Kyubimon (Apr 30, 2008)

Great game. Aside from the frustrating Chcocbo racing bit (I HAVE NEVER been frustrated in my entire life! And that's just to unlock a Weapon!), very nice.

Haven't played X2. Lost it after seeng it wuz like some J-Pop themed game. My neighbor says its good for a sequel though. Might try it after finishing up Age of Empirs 3


----------



## Zenou (Apr 30, 2008)

lol Chocobo. "Get 0 seconds", I was like wtf.

Each passing day the game grows on me.


----------



## dragonfire (Apr 30, 2008)

It's not the best FF imo but it was freakin addcitive, the most time I've ever spent on a game. I've had a couple of saves with 120-115 hours (on different playthroughs!) and i beat it like 5 times through (of course, this was about 6 years ago when i got my first ps2 with only ffx for like, a year straight!

I beat the chocobo racing, oddly enough, it was the 200 lightning bolts minigame + butterfly minigame to get the sigils that tested my patience, never did get those weapons.

plotwise kinda straightforward/simple compared to past ffs, but it was still told well and epic-ally. THing is with a short plot like that, every little twist becomes a big deal 

and after the game was over, i remember all those debates trying to figure out where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the intact Zanarkand from the intro was  underwater, in the farplane, inside sin etc.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 30, 2008)

Great game, one of my favorites of all time 

Too bad X-2 wasn't as good, didn't even bother to finish it.


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome game  Introduced me to the greatness that is the Final Fantasy series And, it was the first game I ever bought for my PS2


----------



## Garlock (Apr 30, 2008)

Play Lost Odyssey, It has similar overtones, but just done the right way.


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 30, 2008)

Kyubimon said:


> Great game. Aside from the frustrating Chcocbo racing bit (I HAVE NEVER been frustrated in my entire life! And that's just to unlock a Weapon!), very nice.
> 
> Haven't played X2. Lost it after seeng it wuz like some J-Pop themed game. My neighbor says its good for a sequel though. Might try it after finishing up Age of Empirs 3



YES im glad someone feels the same.


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 30, 2008)

I prefer FFX to Lost Oddysey. Something about the latter just seems weird for some reason ~ both still great games though. I think the furthest I managed to get on this game was getting almost all of the Celestial weapons and fighting the Dark Aeons. HP-Freak Dark Anima is a HP-Freak.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2008)

FFX had the best battle system out of them all IMO....the dub sucked a lot but it's japanese voices rocked.

It's my second fav FF.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 30, 2008)

I started a new game and on the part of the second seymour fight. I had to spent a really long time to train Lulu to finally get Firaga.


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never EVER hated a game character as much as Seymour and Yunalesca...


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 30, 2008)

One cannot imagine the joy when i finally got 0 sec on that fuckin chocobo race after trying for like hours.

Goddamn seaguls.....


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 30, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> One cannot imagine the joy when i finally got 0 sec on that fuckin chocobo race after trying for like hours.
> 
> Goddamn seaguls.....



yes, u know the japanese version had a cheat which made it possible to go through the flying seguls to EURO/American version removed it HOW gay is that


----------



## Auron (Apr 30, 2008)

I always thought the chocobo game wasn't that hard, I beat it on at least 4 diff saves.  Now the butterfly game on the other hand....


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 30, 2008)

Seymour is such an ass, I really hate him, even more than Vaan from FFXII


----------



## Barry. (Apr 30, 2008)

FFX is my favorite one after FFVIII. Seymour can almost be compared to Sephiroth. *Almost*...


----------



## Batman (Apr 30, 2008)

Seymour was pregnant.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 30, 2008)

A very awesome game I loved it


----------



## Kyubimon (Apr 30, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> YES im glad someone feels the same.


Same here... I nearly quit FFX just because of that freaking mini-game!



KLoWn said:


> One cannot imagine the joy when i finally got 0 sec on that fuckin chocobo race after trying for like hours.
> 
> Goddamn seaguls.....



Sadly, it's a joy I have yet to feel...

Finished FFX without the fully unlocked Caladbolg. In any case, glad I did. The ending was good. Sad, but good.


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 30, 2008)

Kyubimon said:


> Same here... I nearly quit FFX just because of that freaking mini-game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but it was too ez, did you finish the omega ruins ? dark aeons etc ?


----------



## Cirus (Apr 30, 2008)

I have played that game for more then a 1000 hours on one file, and got everything except for the item to unlock a weapon that come from blitzball.  I played blitz for 80 hours on it and still have not got that damb thing!!!!!!!!  It has pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

Auron said:


> I always thought the chocobo game wasn't that hard, I beat it on at least 4 diff saves.  Now the butterfly game on the other hand....



w, yeah the butterfly game was hard but for me the chocobo game was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2008)

It was one of the better ones. Its under 9,2, and 3.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It was one of the better ones. Its under 9,2, and 3.



2 sucks ass uless you're really talking about 4.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 30, 2008)

Good game. Good times. 

For me, the lightning thing was more annoying than the Chocobo race (that took a couple of hours, but I pulled it off).


----------



## Auron (Apr 30, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I have played that game for more then a 1000 hours on one file, and got everything except for the item to unlock a weapon that come from blitzball.  I played blitz for 80 hours on it and still have not got that damb thing!!!!!!!!  It has pissed me off to no end.



That one def takes the longest to get...easiest way is to keep resetting before tournaments until it shows up as the prize.  I always thought blitzball in FFX was really fun even tho a lot of people hated on it.  I didn't really like the FFX-2 version of it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

Final Fantasy always have awesome game graphic ^^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> It's late but the game is still awesome.


I'm later than you. I haven't got the full experience on this game. I only played like two hours from the start and that was it.

God knows when I'll have the full FFX experience.


----------



## crabman (May 1, 2008)

So did anybody else enjoy X2 even a little bit? I mean I can understand not liking it because everybody else hates it but come on now. Some of it wasn't THAT bad. Like they brought jobs back! I love having a job! It's GREAT! Like yeah, it's a game made entirely of mini games, and yeah there was almost no story, and yeah it really ruined the love story between Yuna and Tidus, and yeah they shouldn't have done that one with the other Yuna looking girl but whatever. 

But you could dress up Rikku and Yuna! That's was hot right? And jobs! And it was so deliciously cheesy.

"You scored 2x High Potion!"

They really fucked up blitzball though... no denying it. it only got sort of exciting sometimes. Either way they broke it, and I hate square for that. 

BTW wouldn't it be super special awesome if Square released blitzball online for the PS3?


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

I don't have anything against FFX-2. I actually enjoyed it  The ending you get when you've finished it 100% is really good Makes it all worth it
and blitzball online would be grrreat I really enjoy the blitzball in FFX, I could waste hours playing that game...


----------



## crabman (May 1, 2008)

I did waste hours playing that game -_-

Finally managed to get Waka's ultimate weapon. Funny thing though, my entire team was Al Bheid and Tidus. Those guys kick ridiculous ass.


----------



## dragonfire (May 1, 2008)

I think the addictive thing about ffx was that even though it was a short game (compared to other ffs) to finish, it broke/extended a lot of limitations. obviously break hp/damage limits were the most obvious, but you could practically keep getting infinite levels (though if the grid is filled theres no point, but still, its a BIG and CUSTOMIZABLE grid), endless customization of weapons (you can pretty much buy blank 4-slotted weapons and make HUNDREDS of ultimate weapons if you couldn't get the actual ultimates) endless hours of blitzball etc. the previous ffs always ended/capped everything after a certain point and imo it was a simple and smart move on square's part to stretch those limits  man I remember practically living in the omega ruins!


----------



## Mugiwara (May 1, 2008)

Still remember the wonderful hours I spent playing FFX. X-2 wasn't nearly as good as X, but it was okay.

My favorite FFs are VII, CC:VII, IX and X


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

A Japanese friend of mine lent me his Japanese copy of FFX  It is grrreat


----------



## Auron (May 1, 2008)

crabman said:


> So did anybody else enjoy X2 even a little bit? I mean I can understand not liking it because everybody else hates it but come on now. Some of it wasn't THAT bad. Like they brought jobs back! I love having a job! It's GREAT! Like yeah, it's a game made entirely of mini games, and yeah there was almost no story, and yeah it really ruined the love story between Yuna and Tidus, and yeah they shouldn't have done that one with the other Yuna looking girl but whatever.
> 
> But you could dress up Rikku and Yuna! That's was hot right? And jobs! And it was so deliciously cheesy.
> 
> ...



Personally I liked that it had a new game+ option and the 100 level dungeon was pretty fun.  But other than that it kinda sucked


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 1, 2008)

Can anyone compare and conrast ALL the features of the US (NTSC) version of Final Fantasy X versus the PAL (Eur and AUS) + JP NTSC FFX International? Because I see people talking about Penance, Dark Aeons etc. and I do not recall those being in my lame AmeriKAN release  I know for a fact that Penance and the New Game + function are for International only (JP NTSC, EUR PAL, AUS PAL).

I envy non Americans T__T Mainly Japanese, but in this case, Europeans and Aussies too


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Good game...had alot of fun with it. It had a wonderful soundtrack to boot.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 1, 2008)

Fuck Blitzball. Playing that so you can get Wakka's final weapon made me sick of that shit. Every game was like 19-1. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 1, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Fuck Blitzball. Playing that so you can get Wakka's final weapon made me sick of that shit. Every game was like 19-1. Fuck that shit.



I never played once after the first oen you had to do, which I lost badly. Didnt even score once.


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

Auron said:


> Yep...I spent more hours playing FFX than any other console game ever.



Damn straight. I can't think of any game that I clocked in so many hours playing as FFX. Most likely due to my desire to beat it at 100%, and the many hours clocked in customizing, dodging those damned lightning bolts, and playing blitzball. 

But yeah, great game. There was a lot of amazing emotion and animation like any FF game; I remember being shown some of the animation sequences by a friend prior to playing and just being blown away at the time. One of the things that I think really heightened the dramatic moments in FFX compared to the other series (although still not necessarily surpassing them) was the addition of voice acting, definitely added to my gameplay experience at least.

And, like someone else said earlier, it actually has my favorite system of fighting and of leveling, also. I loved the sphere grid for some reason, possibly because it let you pick and choose what your character was without giving you _too_ much flexibility. 

I think the only thing that bugged me about the game was Tidus at the very beginning (to the point where I actually stalled the game shortly after he met Auron due to sheer annoyance), but that faded with time. However, I still have a severe distaste for Wakka and his inherent stupidity. The one defect that marred my playing experience throughout the entirety of the game. And, if I wasn't so gung ho about leveling my characters equally, I would probably never have used him.


----------



## blueava21 (May 2, 2008)

FFX was the very first RPG game I ever played on my own. And I'm glad it was because it left me with a good impression on RPG style games and the FF series. The gameplay wasn't hard for a first time gamer like myself at the time, music was awesome and had a great plot. I remember getting up early just to play FFX.


----------



## Even (May 2, 2008)

Actually, I really like the English cast of the game too... Don't see why so many people have issues with it...


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

blueava21 said:


> The gameplay wasn't hard for a first time gamer like myself at the time, music was awesome and had a great plot. I remember getting up early just to play FFX.



How did I forget about the soundtrack? 

I agree. I remember collecting gil specifically to get music orbs and having the Hymn music being my ringtone for like two months. XD



Even said:


> Actually, I really like the English cast of the game too... Don't see why so many people have issues with it...



Me neither. And this is coming from someone who 9 times out of 10 prefers the Japanese over English, just from a linguistics angle. I thought that they were all really accurately cast, voice to physical appearance. And, it wasn't like their addition took away from a game series that lacked vocals in the first place.


----------



## Auron (May 2, 2008)

Yea FFX had the best soundtrack out of all the FF games imo...and thats saying a LOT.  I liked the voice acting too overall.  Auron english VA = sex


----------



## Agitation (May 2, 2008)

Yeah the voice acting was perfect...I can't imagine any other voice overs for them now. For this game I really prefered the English cast over the Japanese.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 2, 2008)

Even said:


> Actually, I really like the English cast of the game too... Don't see why so many people have issues with it...



Yuna/Tidus=FUCKING HORRIBLE.

do I even have to bring up the laughing scene?


----------



## Auron (May 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Yuna/Tidus=FUCKING HORRIBLE.
> 
> do I even have to bring up the laughing scene?



That scene was really the only terrible one tho....I think the voice acting got a lot better in the second half of the game.  Tidus did start off very annoying at first.


----------



## geG (May 3, 2008)

I liked pretty much all of the voice cast except for Yuna.


----------



## saint_Reginold (May 3, 2008)

I love FFX. It is my second favorite RPG. The music is incredible, the battle system great, and the characters are good too. I really liked the dub too.

I tried but didn't have the patience required to dodge the lightning, or catch those damn butterflies, or play enough blitz. Suprisingly the chocobo racing wasn't that bad. I passed it after a couple of tries. I only wish that the main boss would level up with you. Because it just gets too easy once you spend some time in the omega dungeon. Yea you have the extra bosses, but I don't want the main game experience to be so easy. Next time I play I'll make an extra save and go straight through and beat the main boss without leveling up at omega I guess. But still great game!


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

I was fine with all the voices except Tidus.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Yuna/Tidus=FUCKING HORRIBLE.
> 
> do I even have to bring up the laughing scene?



Well, that scene was intentionally like that  They were forcing themselves to try and laugh....


----------



## nanni (May 3, 2008)

love the game


----------



## Tenrow (May 3, 2008)

Played it, beat it, nothing really special about it other than how much it can piss me off at some/most moments.


----------



## shadow_wisp (May 3, 2008)

I cannot find any faults on Final Fantasy X. Also the music is amazing, if you haven't heard the OST I suggest you go out and buy it.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 3, 2008)

OMG YES EPIC GAME IS EPIC.

I FINALLY BEAT IT EARLIER THIS YEAR AND IT WAS.... ;;;


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2008)

Even said:


> Actually, I really like the English cast of the game too... Don't see why so many people have issues with it...



Tidus was gay-sounding and yuna was soulless in comparison to her JP voice...and there's the dreaded laugh scene too. Also wakka had a very strange accent for some reason...


----------



## Lumineon (May 3, 2008)

I loved Final Fantasy X.  Whenever I think about this game I think back to a great period in my life, which was undoubtedly made so thanks to FFX.  It was my first Final Fantasy game, and to this day it's my favorite.  I really want to replay it. <3


----------



## Wu Fei (May 3, 2008)

yeah 10 was pretty cool. loved the music and characters for the most part. gameplay was great. enemies weren't as badass as past ones, but it was good nonetheless. Blitzball had to be one of the greatest minigames ever. It was freakin league with recruiting and leveling and all.

 Better than 2, 6, 7, 9, 12. About the same level as 8 (my fav). Lost Odysee is giving it a run for its buck, but LO is seeming shorter than I thought.

9.5/10


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Tidus was gay-sounding and yuna was soulless in comparison to her JP voice...and there's the dreaded laugh scene too. Also wakka had a very strange accent for some reason...



Um Tidus's actor was james arnold taylor. james arnold tayloris a great actor. He plays ratchet on the ratchet and clank sereis, and he does an awesome job too. He doesn't sound likes he does on FFX. His role as ratchet has got some praise. Plus, he plays wooldoor on drawn together which is a cartoon even more vulgar, raunchy, and offensive than south park. He also did a real kickass job as wooldoor.

Plus, as mentioned earlier, the laughing scene was intenional to be like that cause they forcing themselves to laugh.


----------



## Tatsuki (May 3, 2008)

I loved X so much. The music was good, blitz was like playing a separate game with sports, the bosses were fun (but seymour is annoying), and the graphics and cut scenes were beautiful. X-2 was fun. However, blitz ball became crap, it wasn't even that playable and mobile, and the boss fights were real-time. That meant every time I want to have a break, I'd press pause. If I don't, I'm screwed xD

Didn't play 11 and I have yet to be interested in 12.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

ff ten was def at the top for me, blitz ball was actually fun, the side quests were beast, the ending was sad, but ffx2 cleared that up , id prolly only rank 8 , maybe 6 ahead, just infront of 7


----------



## Ban Kai (May 4, 2008)

Epic Game
X and VII are the best FF games...


----------



## Diamond (May 4, 2008)

Awesome Game.


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

game is epic epic epic epic


----------



## Agitation (May 4, 2008)

It was my first Final Fantasy game and because I didn't know how to utilize the Sphere Grid properly I ended up never being able to beat Jecht.  I want to play it again though...I know about secret weapons, ect now...xD


----------



## .::Haru::. (May 4, 2008)

FFX is love <3
Actually, I replayed it a few weeks ago, it's probably my favorite FF!
And actually...
...
FFX-2 is great too xD 1000 words=One of my fave song of all time <3
The battle system is great too, though I missed the aeons of FFX...

And Bahamut is the sexiest aeon ever, and looks the best in this game than all others <3


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2008)

Never played it but it is one of the games that I really want to play.

I just have no money for a PS2 

Or a fucking TV


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

why don't you try an emulator then  If your PC is powerful enough that is


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

how the hell does someone in this day and age not have a tv, and you have computer, although i use my computer more, i d go crazy without a tv
^agreed with someone from above the song from ffx2 kicked ass


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

1000 Words was awesome  I prefer the Japanese version though  But NOTHING beats "Suteki da ne"


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 5, 2008)

Only draw back of this game is the insane difficulty and complexity of attaining some of the ultimate weapons.


----------



## maximilyan (May 5, 2008)

I agree, it was my favourite from the FF series.

The characters, story line, music, monsters, bosses, graphics, feel, everything about it was amazing.

its one of few games that actually drew me in, and made me somewhat care what the characters were going through.


----------



## temporarymadness (May 5, 2008)

i heart 8 and i don't really get why many people hated it


----------



## Basil (May 5, 2008)

Rinji said:


> FFVIII was a good game.  It's not the fact that it's ignored, I just wonder if sometimes fans were expecting FFVII-2 out of it rather than a game on its own.


Agreed.  Hence the FFVII: Advent Children movie to compensate for it.

But anyway, FFVIII is indeed a great game.  It may be the typical damsel in distress romance type but man, I for one think Rinoa is cool.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 5, 2008)

If one was ignored it's obviously IX. It was an amazing title with great amounts of nostalgia thrown all through it. Talk about returning to the traditonal FF style, the game does it all. It's also a better game than VIII. It's release was just to close to the PS2's release.  

Forget about VIII, if anything it's overrated.


----------



## Genesis (May 5, 2008)

I started with Final Fantasy 7 and played all the games that followed. I never had the opportunity to play the prior FF's unfortunately and currently I probably wouldn't want to play them due to being so outdated.

However, I enjoyed FF7 (favourite game period), FF8 and FF9 more than any of the ones which followed. Final Fantasy 10 was also good for what it was.

However, FF12 = Pure shit.

I always expect some epic story but this game didn't have that. I enjoyed the new system for battles though I didn't really have to do much. I could summon, but I don't need to. I could do some magic, but again, I don't need to. I just blazed through the game, letting my characters destroy everything. Oh, and the end boss was laughable because of how easy it was.

In other words, FF8 was good. FF7 was the best. FF9 was good. FF10 was good. FFX-2 was okay-ish as in a side game of sorts but not a proper one. FF11 doesn't count. FF12 was shit.

That's my thoughts so far.

I'm hoping FF13 redeems the series. Expland on the battle system, but do another epic story and give some memorable characters.

I can't remember who was in 12 now except for the annoying main character.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 5, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> I think FFIX Is the game I enjoyed most, hell I should play it again I miss it and dont remember most of it anymore. Although the trance system..was retarded. I felt I had that thing like..5-6 times through the whole game it just barely moved. I loved in FFVII and FFVIII you actually got to use the limit break at least and control it yourself.



Yea, I only feel like I tranced only 3 times the entire game.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2008)

I really liked VIII. Sure, there were a lot of boring parts like drawing magic spells. That took forever. But I liked the leveling system for the characters and enemies. I thought the story was quite good, though confusing at times. Ultimana showing up at like 3/5 of the plot make her an ineffective final villain though. I thought Squall wasn't the best main character. I thought the batting system was pretty well thought out though. Overall, not a bad game at all. Triple Triad is awesome.


----------



## geG (May 5, 2008)

lol old thread

But yeah I agree with Kyuubi Naruto that IX is ignored much more than VIII was. It was a much better game than VIII too.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 5, 2008)

Old thread is old.

Still, I don't think FF8 is ignored at all (and not should be), but I agree with the dude who said that the game is controversial.

Anyway, best game ever in my opinion.


----------



## Draffut (May 5, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> It should be ignored. The characters and story were stupid, the battle system was broken and all it had to offer was a good soundtrack and pretty FMVs.



What he said.

And Draw system was just painful.


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

FFVIII is my favorite FF.  Played through the majority of the JP version on my PSP over spring break <3  (still need to finish it >_<)

I don't think IX is ignored... a lot of people praise it.  Personally though, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Mugiwara (May 5, 2008)

I don't think FFVIII is *bad*. It's just... not as good as VII or IX IMO. It sure did have it's moments but it still had a lot of boring moments too. A lot of forgettable places etc. One part I loved was when Squall and Rinoa were on the Ragnarok for the first time. That was awesome.


----------



## Outlandish (May 5, 2008)

couldnt get the ghost train summon and couldnt pass a certain part of the game!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2008)

I used to hate FFVIII. Then I played it again. It was actually pretty good, but the battle system was shit. I don't care what anyone says, it sucked. Basically the only thing I could do was make Squall do some attack for 9999 dmg and everyone else sucked.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 5, 2008)

I think because this game was so mellow, and didn't have the huge epic stuff other FFs had, people sorta undermine the great package that FF8 makes.

FF8 is my favorite FF. It was just more down to earth, yet mystical at the same time. Characters were cool. Battle system was fine to me. Better than FF7 at least. Tedious yes, but better. Music was great. "Oh shit" graphics back in the day.

Story confuses the hell out of me tho. Which is y i like it. I like the whole student soldiers gettin paid concept.

I admit though, characters weren't as fleshed out as in other games. Unless my memory is just wrong. Though it is miles ahead of FF12's character development.


----------



## Kyou (May 5, 2008)

I like it to a degree, But I don't like the characters, well character.
Squall was the worst of all the main characters I have ever played in Final Fantasy Series.
Seriously, he was so boring and needlessly moody. It's like "...Whatever" "...Whatever" There's only so far that people can say that before it makes you want to blow his brains out >_>;
Further after that; it's not that bad but.. at times It's really boring.. or just frustrating, the Laguna scenes so bore me >_<;;...


----------



## Supa Swag (May 5, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I started with Final Fantasy 7 and played all the games that followed. I never had the opportunity to play the prior FF's unfortunately and currently I probably wouldn't want to play them due to being so outdated.



You really should give them a try, at the very least Final Fantasy IV-VI. They've remade FF IV for the Nintendo DS so you may as well wait for it (it comes this July I think) and I think they're remaking V as well.

With VI I played it after I had already beaten VII, VIII and IX and I still found it to be the best FF I had ever played. Great characters (IMO the best developed of all FF), fucking awesome kick ass villain, good story, great music and a good romantic plot that doesn't get in the way of the story. They put it on the GBA but I still think the SNES version is better since the sound is better.

Main point: wait for IV, think about V (it was also released on the GBA) and try to play VI when you get the chance.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 5, 2008)

S e a n said:


> I like it to a degree, But I don't like the characters, well character.
> Squall was the worst of all the main characters I have ever played in Final Fantasy Series.
> Seriously, he was so boring and needlessly moody. It's like "...Whatever" "...Whatever" There's only so far that people can say that before it makes you want to blow his brains out >_>;
> Further after that; it's not that bad but.. at times It's really boring.. or just frustrating, the Laguna scenes so bore me >_<;;...



Umm.. you make it sound like Squall said "Whatever.." 99% of the time and didn't say a word, he used to say it sometimes and wasn't too talkative, but it wasn't that much to complain about, and it was only in the beginning.
Squall was anti social and apathetic, that's why his character is so great - because he changed thanks to a character who was the 180° opposite (Rinoa).

And how can you not like Laguna? he was one of the most interesting, coolest (and goofy at times) characters in the game, even his battle music was one of the best tracks in the game, this guy should get a spin-off game of himself.


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

People really take the "whatever" thing too far.  He doesn't actually say it that much.  Plus, if you think he doesn't say much, that's usually your fault for not making the right dialog choices.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You know what's underrated?
> 
> FFIX



Quoted for Fucking truth.


----------



## Jotun (May 5, 2008)

This game sucked. I liked 5 more than 8.

Odin turning into Gilgamesh didn't help either.

Honestly, people saying this is their fav FF have either:

A)Not played any other FF except maybe 7 and 10.
B)It was their first game and they are being overly bias.


----------



## Starrk (May 5, 2008)

VIII was the first Fnal Fantasy I played.

In order I played them
1. FF VIII (PS1)
2. FF X (PS2)
3. FF I & II (GBA)
4. FF XII
5. FF VII

Only 5 (or 6, technically) I ever played. I've expressed interests in XIII and Versus XIII. I also played (and did not like) Dirge of Cerberus. Make a sequel to Chrono Cross already Square Enix!

-Zarakira.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Honestly, people saying this is their fav FF have either:
> 
> A)Not played any other FF except maybe 7 and 10.
> B)It was their first game and they are being overly bias.






... or:

C) People have different opinions than Jotun... blasphemy!


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

No, not really. Best FF since VI is IX. And the last good FF, too.


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Honestly, people saying this is their fav FF have either:
> 
> A)Not played any other FF except maybe 7 and 10.
> B)It was their first game and they are being overly bias.



No and... no.

In order of playing:

FF1 -> FF2 (FFIV) -> FF3 (FFVI) -> FFVII -> FFVIII -> FFIX -> FFX -> FFXII

In order of preference:

FFVIII > FFXII > FFX > FFIV > FFVI > FFVII > FF1 >>>>>>>>>>>> FFIX


----------



## Jotun (May 5, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> ... or:
> 
> C) People have different opinions than Jotun... blasphemy!



Most of the people I talk to, know, who are gamers, agree with me.

Don't get so offended, if you can honestly say what Zoe just posted, then good for you.

Zoe backed up his claim, you did nothing of the sort.


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2008)

Since this thread is old, I probably posted it in, buuuuuuut

FFVIII was just god awful and I am still surprised to this day that I survived to the third disc, even if it was only an hour or so into it.  Drawing magic was terrible, separating exp gained depending on whether you killed the enemy with a summon or your attack made it overly confusing and retarded, which would also explain why my attacks increased from 100 to 120 damage from disc 1 to disc 3.  I still don't see how Limit Breaks are so over powered cause I've never gotten one to do over 300 damage barring the time I got Selphie (sp?) to double-cast Ultima (which was still only 2000 damage, but that happened in the beginning of the game so I excused it).  The only half-interesting character was the guy with the gun and he wasn't nearly enough to save this game.  The battle against Edea took about 2 hours or so of summon, heal, repeat.  The plot was bad if not nonexistent (contrary to my optimistic first two hours of the game).

Oh, and I remember at one point as Laguna, the game just decides to unequip your GFs.  Wtf was that?

IX was the best game after VI.  No doubt.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2008)

When I first played this game about seven years ago, I hated it.  I just couldn't get into it.

Then when I played it again about a year ago, I fell in love with it.  Except for the draw system-it's unique but I think things could have been done to improve. But this is still one of the best FF games around.


----------



## Piekage (May 6, 2008)

> Since this thread is old, I probably posted it in, buuuuuuut
> 
> FFVIII was just god awful and I am still surprised to this day that I survived to the third disc, even if it was only an hour or so into it. Drawing magic was terrible, separating exp gained depending on whether you killed the enemy with a summon or your attack made it overly confusing and retarded, which would also explain why my attacks increased from 100 to 120 damage from disc 1 to disc 3. I still don't see how Limit Breaks are so over powered cause I've never gotten one to do over 300 damage barring the time I got Selphie (sp?) to double-cast Ultima (which was still only 2000 damage, but that happened in the beginning of the game so I excused it). The only half-interesting character was the guy with the gun and he wasn't nearly enough to save this game. The battle against Edea took about 2 hours or so of summon, heal, repeat. The plot was bad if not nonexistent (contrary to my optimistic first two hours of the game).


That's probably because you didn't junction correctly. The game was too easy for me, since it's easy to abuse GFs. I drew from monsters maybe 3 times my second time through. The rest was item-magic conversion.



> Oh, and I remember at one point as Laguna, the game just decides to unequip your GFs. Wtf was that?


Probably because the game wanted you to have access to all GF, since it's possible to put all GF on Quistis, who isn't in the party at the time.


> IX was the best game after VI. No doubt.


Damn straight. 
( And I heart your sig )

I loved 8. It was my first. I don't see why people say the Junction System sucks, unless they get all there magc from monsters, which is just silly. The main problem I have is the games dificulty, GF abilites make it too easy. I managed to get almost every final weapon by the end of _disc 1_, although Lionheart was a bitch to get.

I like the story, but a few things are too subtle or just plain ridiculous, like Irvine recognizing the group and Edea's possession especially. The orphanage thing didn't bother me by the end of the game, since it makes sense. And the characters, well, I wish the game didn't focus so much on Squall and Rinoa, but that's what fanfiction's for.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

i cant believe this thread existed, ff8 is by far my favorite of the series and in my top five favorite games period, the gf system was the best and really easy to use, i liked it a lot better than summons, the story was great, and the card game could become very addicitive very quickly, especially when you were trying to get all the rare cards


----------



## Draffut (May 6, 2008)

> IX was the best game after VI. No doubt.



Tactics, VI, then IX, atleast IMHO.

And yes, VIII was a joke.


----------



## Byakuya (May 6, 2008)

FFVIII is one of my all-time favourite games, and I'm still not able to choose between it and FFVII.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Most of the people I talk to, know, who are gamers, agree with me.
> 
> Don't get so offended, if you can honestly say what Zoe just posted, then good for you.
> 
> Zoe backed up his claim, you did nothing of the sort.



As you said, I didn't get offended - that's why I didn't need to defend myself.

But your post wasn't too smart anyway, the point wasn't me backing up my claims, the point was your way of shallow thinking, I guess some people don't know what personal taste is.


----------



## Jotun (May 6, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> As you said, I didn't get offended - that's why I didn't need to defend myself.
> 
> But your post wasn't too smart anyway, the point wasn't me backing up my claims, the point was your way of shallow thinking, I guess some people don't know what personal taste is.



Well you think its a shallow way of thinking, thats fine. My post wasn't too smart? It was an opinion, and you didn't like it.

Personal taste is fine and all, but saying stuff like 



> Anyway, best game ever in my opinion.


...
And then dismissing any negative comments about the game...?

It's obvious how much you like the game, I just want to know why, if not for the reasons I posted.


----------



## HyugaRules (May 6, 2008)

WHAT YOUR KIDDING RIGHT, lol but i still cant belive you said that TIGERWOO. 
I checked a bunch of sites(Gamespot) and noticed almost all of them gave FF XII a 10 out of 10 or a 9 out of 10.


----------



## HyugaRules (May 6, 2008)

Almost everyone hear dosent know what their talking about! FF 8 was a grea game. it was one of my top 5 favorite ff games

FF 7
FF 9
FF 8
FF 10
(and yes)FF 12


----------



## HyugaRules (May 6, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> FFVIII is one of my all-time favourite games, and I'm still not able to choose between it and FFVII.



don't mean to double post but i toatally agree with Byakuya its hard to choose.


----------



## HyugaRules (May 6, 2008)

I love X, but i also can't forget FF X2 (1000 Words) their vocals where amazing. oh yah FF X still a good game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

VII = mediocre yet incredibly over-rated by retarded fanboys
VIII = mediocre under-rated for good reason

Yeah, pretty much a toss-up.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well you think its a shallow way of thinking, thats fine. My post wasn't too smart? It was an opinion, and you didn't like it.
> 
> Personal taste is fine and all, but saying stuff like
> 
> ...



Sorry.. but saying:

"_Honestly, people saying this is their fav FF have either:

A)Not played any other FF except maybe 7 and 10.
B)It was their first game and they are being overly bias._"

Isn't just an opinion, it's more like saying that there's a universal standard in the FF fanatics community -> you can't say FF8 is your favorite FF if you didn't follow Jotun's A or B.

^ I didn't want to say how idiotic it sounded, that's why I chose a more delicate choice of words.

And I don't think it really interests you for why I love this game more than the other FF games, as I don't really care why you don't like it, but still both opinions are legitimate, so I don't have a problem with that, just the way you presented it like if you are not A or B.. then what are you? a gamer with a bad taste? I bet it was the next thing you were going to say if I wouldn't argue about it.


----------



## Lusankya (May 6, 2008)

FF8 is my favourite FF. I loved the characters and the junction system is great and creates really overpowered characters, which is right up my alley If your damage sucks, its cause u ain't doing it right. Like stated, the card game is addictive and the plot centers around academies teaching its students to be mercenary soldiers to fight wars. How can that not be interesting? Oh yeah, and the CGI were just mind-blowing for its time.


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

I really enjoyed FFVIII, loved the story, and it had great characters Graphics too were really awesome for it's time, and I didn't have any problems with the gameplay either Not my favorite FF, but it's up there If I was to rank it, I would probably put it 3rd after X and VII


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Only draw back of this game is the insane difficulty and complexity of attaining some of the ultimate weapons.



ah, I remember those... I don't think any game has managed to piss me off as much as FFX did, but nothing beats the feeling of FINALLY being able to beat that super-hard boss or getting the "super-hard-to-get" ultimate weapon.


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2008)

Eh, I really enjoyed Final Fantasy XII. I wasn't really bothered by the fighting-system, it was a nice change and played out fairly well. The thing about it which was most appealing is the lack of annoying cut-scenes prior to the encounter of every single creature battle. You know, when you're out roaming in a huge area, you don't want 50+ battles with a cut-scene every time (it becomes a little obnoxious). FFXII allowed you to go around and attack and battle as you willed it so. 

As for the story...yeah, it wasn't the best, but it wasn't horrible either. Vaan, I admit, was a terrible main-character and that was a joke in itself. Other than him (and Penelo) the rest of the characters were awesome. Solid voice-acting and very interesting to follow along with.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Blablabla. We all know the only reason you liked FF XII is because of the Viera.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Blablabla. We all know the only reason you liked FF XII is because of the Viera.



That is my reason. Fran's delicious purty pink panties.


----------



## FFLN (May 6, 2008)

I liked XII and its combat system. I didn't fall asleep during any grind sessions, like I would do in the previous games, but the grinding didn't really feel like grinding either, since you have the option of avoiding enemies if you don't feel like fighting them. That was a plus in my view.

Also, I believe Fran wears black lace panties.


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2008)

Even said:


> ah, I remember those... I don't think any game has managed to piss me off as much as FFX did...



It's a close race for me. Sadly, I think that the only game that's actually had me frustratedly whipping my controller across the room at one point was not FFX but Jak II, due to its annoying mid-game glitch that can cause all of your previous work to be worth nil and some of the incredibly difficult precursor orb-based side games.

On topic: I agree that ultimate weapons could be extremely difficult to get. I think that the only challenge which ever really got on my nerves though was getting Lulu's doll and having to dodge all 400 of those consecutive lightning strikes. All of the other trials were less repetitive, so I could actually have a bit of fun in the process.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

ive played 7,6,10, 10-2, 8,9,4,5, and a little bit of tactics in response to the guy claiming fans of 8 havent played the others, and i played ,7,6, 10 first
8 is awesome,  and if other people dont like it there nothing i can do


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of VIII. It's probably got one of my favorite storylines in the franchise, as well as some of my favorite characters/weaponry/action sequences. I think that the only real drawback to the series for me was the fact that the world didn't feel as expansive as the other FF worlds for some reason, and I wasn't a fan of the magic-use system or how the enemies consistently leveled up as you leveled up. All in all, though, it's my second favorite release by Square. 

Also, in response to those who claim FFVIII lovers haven't played any of the other games, I've played all of the other releases in the series, including most of the Japanese versions, as well as the Japanese only releases. Excluding FF II, XI and two of the spin-offs: Adventure and Mystic Quest


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

I've beat FF1, hated FF2, beat ff4, working on ff6, played played of disc 1 on ff1, played the start of ff8, played a few hours on ff9, beat ff10, lost in interest in ff12 after the levianthan ship. I kinda regret giving up on ff12 because I can't play now that I have a ps3. I got ff7 in august from my cousin and his ps1 memory crd, lost place I was at was the cave of gi.

I completed all the ultimate weapons in 10 besides lulu's and tidus's weapons.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2008)

Truth be told, I didn't mind that Vaan wasn't that integral to the plot. Though his lack of a decent shirt and personality were annoying.


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Blablabla. We all know the only reason you liked FF XII is because of the Viera.



I have absolutely no idea who you are. You seem familiar...and you're ancient. Ah well. Damn name-changes. 

Well...the Viera did help. Though I much more preferred the Mithra's from Final Fantasy XI.



Vonocourt said:


> Truth be told, I didn't mind that Vaan wasn't that integral to the plot. Though his lack of a decent shirt and personality were annoying.



I still pity those who were unfortunate enough to get the Special Edition strategy guide and got the delicious Vaan sprawled across their cover. Glad I got Ashe.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Lord of D/Dr. Hobo/Cinder & Smoke/Maggot Brain/Minami Ryusuke/Sir Slick/Lucifer the Lightbearer/probably some other names I can't recall.


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2008)

OH! The legendary music-forum guy, lulz.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Flaming music guy, yes.


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

I actually that whole aeris death scene and it was okay, I still don't see how that makes sephiroth the greatest FF villain. I guess that amazing boss battle agaist I've heard and read about is also a reason why. Plus I guess the kick-ass one winged angel theme played a role too.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Greatest FF villain?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

oh well , look to anybody who criticizes ff8, id recommend you play crystal chrnoicles for gamecube and then give a second opinion, that was the biggest abomination i have ever seen or played, excuse me, i just vomited in my mouth , remeber it again


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2008)

I loved FF8. Then again it was my first ever FF.


----------



## Batman (May 7, 2008)

*FF 8 *is my favorite as well. I loved the story. Loved the characters. It's the one I've replayed the most.

The only thing about it I didn't like was the bad guy hand off. Why couldnt' eda have been the final bad guy? , oh well.

*FF12* was a hell of a lot of fun. I liked the battle mode. It could have used a few tweaks, but it felt a lot faster, which was nice. I just miss the music. It wasn't as good for me as other titles.

Also I've never played through FF6, should my fan card be revoked??


----------



## Piekage (May 7, 2008)

Batman said:


> Also I've never played through FF6, should my fan card be revoked??[/COLOR]



You should die. 

In a fire. 

J/K, Give it a try if you don't mind the graphics.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2008)

six is good, you might as well play it - it one big charm, is that i think it had among the most characters to chose from from the any of the final fantasys except tactics, and i havent played 12 yet

shadow , thats a bad dude, hed slit his momma's throat for a nickel


----------



## KakashisCrush (May 8, 2008)

FF8 is one of my major favorites but all of them are awesome. Iv replayed 10 a few times now and 12 was cool with the attacking system different to the others. 7 is also a big one I love they need to remake that for PS3.
Iv played them all and I guess they all are just too good ^^


----------



## Batman (May 8, 2008)

Piekage said:


> You should die.
> 
> In a fire.
> 
> J/K, Give it a try if you don't mind the graphics.



That's what I'm worried about. I didn't get into the series until 7 so I've been graphically spoiled, but I didn't really mind the graphics on pokemon red but that of course was when it was brand new so. . .?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (May 8, 2008)

Batman said:


> That's what I'm worried about. I didn't get into the series until 7 so I've been graphically spoiled, but I didn't really mind the graphics on pokemon red but that of course was when it was brand new so. . .?



VI is awesome, I played that after VIII and IX and it still rocked. The biggest cast and each with their own unique developments make it one of the most deeply character-oriented FFs of all time.


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry.. but saying:
> 
> "_Honestly, people saying this is their fav FF have either:
> 
> ...



You still didn't answer my question, Sasori told it straight up, and halfhearted responded well to my question, sort of.

I don't have a problem with you or anyone else who likes the game, don't make it sound like I do :

Do I think the game's bad? Sure. Do I think people who like it have bad taste? No, I'd just like to know what entices them about the game.


----------



## Boromir (May 18, 2008)

I'm so glad to see that not EVERYONE is the damn stereotype that doubtlessly worships FF7. I mean, it was an awesome and nostalgic game, but there were better.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

Like FF IX.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 18, 2008)

I'll bite the bullet and post.  My favorite FF is 4.  After that is 6 with 5 coming in at a close third.  I also loved 9 a lot, with FF 2 rounding up my top 5 (the original FF2 was such a brokenly delicious game).  

I didn't really dislike any game in the series (aside from 11, but I don't dislike it, I just have no opinion of the game since I've never played it), but I definitely found DoC to be boooring and monotonous.  Crisis Core was bleh, but not bad.  I kinda consider them different from FF games, but since they have the name, I'll give up with any arguing about it.  

Then there's 10-2...ah...the Yunapalooza 10-2....the horribly cheesy Jem cartoon ripoff 10-2.....While the music was just awful (aside from some tracks, including the incredible opening theme...and I don't mean the stupid concert bs song), the system was just incredible.  It was easily my favorite implementation of the ATB system out of any FF game that has used it.  The sphere grid system was also implemented quite well, and while I didn't care for the cheesy changing sequences, it didn't really take too much away from the battles.  Too bad the story sucked, and they found a way to make me hate Yuna and Riku more than I already did.  Luckily the story is not the main thing I focus on with these games, and they at least got 1 of my 4 key factors correct (Meaning that out of story, characters, music, and the battle system, they got the battle system right).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

I almost forgot that X-2 even existed. Thanks, Cham. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost forgot that X-2 even existed. Thanks, Cham. Thanks a lot.



Forgive me ....then again you could always just press the mute button...and...um skip all of the text and just run around in an area and fight random battles.


----------



## Id (May 18, 2008)

FFT is deff my favorite out of the series.


----------



## slimscane (May 18, 2008)

Having only played through the first disk of 7 before deeming it not worth my time to finish (there was some natural climax but it kept going), and having only played through the first 30 minutes or so of 8 before deeming it not worth my time to finish (10 of the 30 were taken by watching some summon that I couldn't skip), and having not played any of 10 before deeming it not worth my time to start (characters didn't look appealing and was told you don't ever get an open world mat until the end of the game), and having not played 12 because I didn't have to means to play it (no PS2 at the time), 5 would have to be my favorite.

Fives story wasn't particularly great, but it wasn't awful, and I liked the characters, but I loved the Job system, just having the ability to mix and match abilities to create an ultimate party, not by the games doing, but by my own. It also took a lot of the monotony out of grinding because with AP and XP it gave you rewards more often (with class and character levels), and all the time you were working towards something that was more substantial than a stat boost.

After V, my favorites are VI and IV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, V was pretty awesome. I loved the job system as well, and always tried to make a team of Monks and Ninjas for some reason. I tried a team of mages once, it was awful! 

Did you play FFIII for NES? It's the same thing, but cooler since it's NES. And worse at the same time since it isn't as refined. I guess you _could_ play it on the DS, but the cool kids use emulators.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 18, 2008)

3 was definitely a nice start concerning the job system, but it was implemented so freaking obnoxiously that I didn't really enjoy it at all.  I definitely enjoyed 5's job system much more than 3.  

And who could forget Faris' stupid pirate accent...arrrrr


----------



## ChaochroX (May 18, 2008)

IX was my first so I gots a soft spot for it. I think VI was brilliant and I really liked a lot of things about IV. Really I don't think I played a FF game that I really didn't like except FFXII. XII did a lot of cool things and could have been cool but there were a lot of annoyances that troubled me. For instance having to learn the move first, on that poor man's spheregrid, than having to buy the move was ridiculous especially do to the fact that you never seemed to have enough money in that game. I found most of the characters in your party incredibly bland, excluding Balthiar and Frann. Also I didn't know what to do with the characters because every body could use every weapon. There were no classes or anything just a bunch of people. Oh and the boring doesn't begin to describe the special, if you can call them that, moves. Story was good and no random battles is definitely a step in the right direction but man they dropped the ball in too many areas for my liking.


----------



## Batman (May 18, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> IX was my first so I gots a soft spot for it. I think VI was brilliant and I really liked a lot of things about IV. Really I don't think I played a FF game that I really didn't like except FFXII. XII did a lot of cool things and could have been cool but there were a lot of annoyances that troubled me. For instance having to learn the move first, on that poor man's spheregrid, than having to buy the move was ridiculous especially do to the fact that you never seemed to have enough money in that game. I found most of the characters in your party incredibly bland, excluding Balthiar and Frann. Also I didn't know what to do with the characters because every body could use every weapon. There were no classes or anything just a bunch of people. Oh and the boring doesn't begin to describe the special, if you can call them that, moves. Story was good and no random battles is definitely a step in the right direction but man they dropped the ball in too many areas for my liking.


U didn't like Balthier? He was like the saving grace of male characters for me. But yeah the many of the characters were bland. Except the ones you didn't get to play, I found them to be very interesting.

I liked 12 alot, but I had major issues with it too. The battle system allows for full customization, but the game pushes you to make similar characters. I tried having a character be strictly a mage, but as the game got harder, those mages died way too easily. Even when I used decoy, they still got one shotted. Also the music felt too much like Star Wars for my taste. Even the sfx sounded like Star Wars. Last was the story. It was just wack. Very weak. the main character was unimportant, etc etc.

As for X-2. I tried playing it 4 times. I've come to the conclusion that it's not for me at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> 3 was definitely a nice start concerning the job system, but it was implemented so freaking obnoxiously that I didn't really enjoy it at all. I definitely enjoyed 5's job system much more than 3.
> 
> And who could forget Faris' stupid pirate accent...arrrrr


I liked 3's job system. Maybe it was just because it was on NES, and I was in complete awe that such a game even existed. It was the best game ever on NES. It even had cool secrets! :amazed


----------



## ChaochroX (May 18, 2008)

Batman said:


> U didn't like Balthier? He was like the saving grace of male characters for me. But yeah the many of the characters were bland. Except the ones you didn't get to play, I found them to be very interesting.
> 
> I liked 12 alot, but I had major issues with it too. The battle system allows for full customization, but the game pushes you to make similar characters. I tried having a character be strictly a mage, but as the game got harder, those mages died way too easily. Even when I used decoy, they still got one shotted. Also the music felt too much like Star Wars for my taste. Even the sfx sounded like Star Wars. Last was the story. It was just wack. Very weak. the main character was unimportant, etc etc.
> 
> As for X-2. I tried playing it 4 times. I've come to the conclusion that it's not for me at all.



No i said _excluding_ Balthier he was quite easily my favorite character. I thought the story had potential what with the political intrigue that we don't usually get from FF games but yeah I agree with a lot of what you said. Also I don't like being poor in RPGs not buying equipment cause I can't reasonably afford it just scraping by. It feels too much like reality.


----------



## Batman (May 18, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> No i said _excluding_ Balthier he was quite easily my favorite character. I thought the story had potential what with the political intrigue that we don't usually get from FF games but yeah I agree with a lot of what you said. Also I don't like being poor in RPGs not buying equipment cause I can't reasonably afford it just scraping by. *It feels too much like reality.*



Oh, my bad. Was a misread. 

Yeah I didn't like scrounging to cash either. It really forced you to grind if you wanted to weapons, which was just a pain in the ass. lmao at the bolded statement.


----------



## slimscane (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, V was pretty awesome. I loved the job system as well, and always tried to make a team of Monks and Ninjas for some reason. I tried a team of mages once, it was awful!
> 
> Did you play FFIII for NES? It's the same thing, but cooler since it's NES. And worse at the same time since it isn't as refined. I guess you _could_ play it on the DS, but the cool kids use emulators.



I played it on NES, that game was really difficult :amazed. It was good, and it might would come right after 4 as my fourth best like (or maybe after 9, not sure), but the system really was unrefined  But it was the first to do it, so it's still really good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2008)

You forgot to mention it had some cool secrets. Real cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2008)

I am assuming you guys either played the Japan version of FF3 ( it only released in japan)? Or you played a translated version on a emulator? Or the DS remake that came out ?  

I am confused with some of the posts regarding Ff3 so thats why I asked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2008)

I played FFIII on Nesticle, yo. Nesticle. Now that was an emulator.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2008)

Was this posted yet? IGN's EPIC fail at a top 25 FF character list.

Let's ignore the fact SELPHIE and Lulu are on there. So many awesome characters are not on there.



I literally almost fucking nerd raged at the choices and especially the ones not included on the list, like Cecil, Locke, Seifer, or Auron.


----------



## Maycara (May 20, 2008)

I am a *HUGE* FF freak. I have been playing/watching since FF1. My dad played the first FF1 when I was like 5 or 6. I wasn't too good at the game at the time, so I mainly watched, but about a year later I picked it up and played it myself, been hooked ever since. I've played every FF, even spin-offs like Mystic Quest and FFT. My fav is 7, keep in mind I played 1 4 and 6 before i played it. (I thought 4 and 6 were 2 and 3 on the snes though until I found out later, damn america.) After I played 7 I went back and played the real 2 and 3, and played 5 on the PS one anathlogy thing. But anyway this is my list.

1. FF7
2. FF6
3. FFT (ya a spin-off, so?)
4. FF 11 (oh ya, I played it) 
5. FF4
6. FF1
7. FF10
8. FF 8
9. FF 12
10. FF5
11. FF3
12. FF2
13. FF9

Wonder if anyone else started at part 1 like me...lol


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 21, 2008)

I started at FF8. 

I'm trying to beat the FF's in order. Right now im doing FF6. That game is so hard and im a good gamer.!


----------



## Prendergast (May 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Was this posted yet? IGN's EPIC fail at a top 25 FF character list.
> 
> Let's ignore the fact SELPHIE and Lulu are on there. So many awesome characters are not on there.
> 
> ...



wow that's a list waiting for bashing. 
they've left out so many. and they include freakin' laguna and wakka?


----------



## slimscane (May 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am assuming you guys either played the Japan version of FF3 ( it only released in japan)? Or you played a translated version on a emulator? Or the DS remake that came out ?
> 
> I am confused with some of the posts regarding Ff3 so thats why I asked.


Yep, NESticle. 


Goofy Titan said:


> Was this posted yet? IGN's EPIC fail at a top 25 FF character list.
> 
> Let's ignore the fact SELPHIE and Lulu are on there. So many awesome characters are not on there.
> 
> ...


:amazed Wow, that is pretty awful, laughable really. Wow.  Whoever wrote that makes all of IGN look worse for its existance.


Minzara said:


> I am a *HUGE* FF freak. I have been playing/watching since FF1. My dad played the first FF1 when I was like 5 or 6. I wasn't too good at the game at the time, so I mainly watched, but about a year later I picked it up and played it myself, been hooked ever since. I've played every FF, even spin-offs like Mystic Quest and FFT. My fav is 7, keep in mind I played 1 4 and 6 before i played it. (I thought 4 and 6 were 2 and 3 on the snes though until I found out later, damn america.) After I played 7 I went back and played the real 2 and 3, and played 5 on the PS one anathlogy thing. But anyway this is my list.
> 
> 1. FF7
> 2. FF6
> ...


I started with 1, it was one of the first games I ever played/beat. I still have the original Nintendo Power strategy guide up in my room.

On the otherhand, I disagree with your list a whole bunch


----------



## Maycara (May 21, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I started with 1, it was one of the first games I ever played/beat. I still have the original Nintendo Power strategy guide up in my room.


Wow, I never by strategy guides, lol. Plus if I really got stuck I could just ask my dad since he already beat it. Liking searching for that damn rat tail? I think it was, to promote your guys. My dad showed me how to get it early, lol.



> On the otherhand, I disagree with your list a whole bunch



lol, thats no problem, lol. whats your list?


----------



## Prendergast (May 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am a *HUGE* FF freak. I have been playing/watching since FF1. My dad played the first FF1 when I was like 5 or 6. I wasn't too good at the game at the time, so I mainly watched, but about a year later I picked it up and played it myself, been hooked ever since. I've played every FF, even spin-offs like Mystic Quest and FFT. My fav is 7, keep in mind I played 1 4 and 6 before i played it. (I thought 4 and 6 were 2 and 3 on the snes though until I found out later, damn america.) After I played 7 I went back and played the real 2 and 3, and played 5 on the PS one anathlogy thing. But anyway this is my list.
> 
> 1. FF7
> 2. FF6
> ...



i don't know how ff3 was better than 9.. nine had character development, fantastic settings along with a great soundtrack, and it was pretty epic
and where's 10-2 on your list?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> (I thought 4 and 6 were 2 and 3 on the snes though until I found out later, *damn america*.)



Are you that much of a fanboy that you can't even blame Square for not releasing the series in proper order?

<_<


----------



## Byakuya (May 22, 2008)

How the hell is FFIII and II better than FFIX?


----------



## slimscane (May 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Wow, I never by strategy guides, lol. Plus if I really got stuck I could just ask my dad since he already beat it. Liking searching for that damn rat tail? I think it was, to promote your guys. My dad showed me how to get it early, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thats no problem, lol. whats your list?



I think my brother bought it, but I throughly enjoy looking through it now adays, very nostalgic. My list, just main series mind you, would probably go something like this:

V
VI
IV
IX
III
II
I
XI
VII
VIII

I liked XI, but I never really got into it. I'm not really an MMO type guy.

edit: FFI might be able FFII, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Was this posted yet? IGN's EPIC fail at a top 25 FF character list.
> 
> Let's ignore the fact SELPHIE and Lulu are on there. So many awesome characters are not on there.
> 
> ...



HWAHWAHWAHWAHAWHAWHAWA!!!!!!!!

Kefka at 6????
No Locke???
No Sabin???
No Barrett with his over abundant swearing???
No Auron, yet they put Yuna, Lulu and MOTHERFUCKING WAKKA!??

Well...at least they put Balthier in.


----------



## Batman (May 23, 2008)

How could they not put Auron?? :S


----------



## p-lou (May 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Was this posted yet? IGN's EPIC fail at a top 25 FF character list.
> 
> Let's ignore the fact SELPHIE and Lulu are on there. So many awesome characters are not on there.
> 
> ...



Fail list is fail.  I don't even know where to begin with listing the fail.  How they determined that Setzer was the lead male from VI baffles me.  Not surprisingly, there was a rather large bias towards VII and X.  And even with the bias they managed not to include probably the best character from both of those games.  

Lastly, Kefka not #1? HAHAHA! :rofl


----------



## Maycara (May 23, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> i don't know how ff3 was better than 9.. nine had character development, fantastic settings along with a great soundtrack, and it was pretty epic
> and where's 10-2 on your list?


I hated 9. Zidane, or stupid rat didn't interest me at all, and don't get me started on Kuja, sorry I can't like a villian who wears a binkini...I just cant. Ruined the game for me... 

Not there because I try to forget about it, 10-2 is so bad, I don't even like to mention it. They fucked tens story with that game. So fuck it, i act like it doesn't exist. The whole Yuna, Rikku, and Paine charly Angels things killed it for me.



Vonocourt said:


> Are you that much of a fanboy that you can't even blame Square for not releasing the series in proper order?
> 
> <_<



I did, it was SQARESOFT that did it actually, the AMERICAN part of the company, until they merged with Enix, then they just became Square Enix in both japan and america 

And Btw, even though you challenged my fanboyism, I commend you on a awesome sig & ava, There Will Be Blood, is a awesome movie.



slimscane said:


> I think my brother bought it, but I throughly enjoy looking through it now adays, very nostalgic. My list, just main series mind you, would probably go something like this:
> 
> V
> VI
> ...




Ah I see, I played ff11 for 5 years, it was fun for awhile, lol.



Byakuya said:


> How the hell is FFIII and II better than FFIX?



I dislike FF2 alot because its combat/lvling system is annoying to me. But I enjoyed its story more then FF9's. And FF 3 had good gameplay and a decent story. and Story is my main interest in FF games. I hated 9's story, and yes I know Hironobu Sakaguchi says its his personal fav, but I don't care. I hated it, and the main reason I hated it is because of Kuja. I didn't really like Zidane that much either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2008)

My top FF list isn't something I can just make up on the fly, but here's something I'll slap together haphazardly:

FFVI
FFVII
FFV
FFT
FFIX
FFIV
FFIII
FFI
FFII
FFVIII
FFTA
FFX
FFXII

Could use some work, but that'll do for now.


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2008)

Do you guys think I finish 7?


----------



## Agitation (May 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Do you guys think I finish 7?


Wut? 

Personally I liked X the best then FFVII, I haven't played any FF's before 7 but anything else above that is pretty average to me, I'm hoping FFXIII will be a great addition to the series.


----------



## slimscane (May 23, 2008)

Why look forward to 13 when there are 6 other games (all better than 7) that are already out :amazed


The Cheat said:


> Do you guys think I finish 7?



I think you finish 1 in my heart


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2008)

wow minzara, you kill me! to think ff9's story wasn't good. maybe you didn't finish 
maybe you're just too serious. you do pretend like ffx2 didn't exist.


----------



## Blue_Bird (May 24, 2008)

I only ever played FFX, it's a good game, but when I first played, I never read any guides, and in most Final Fantasy games you have to read a guide or otherwise you miss out on a lot of stuff. =.=. I played FFX-2 before but only for an hour at a friends house...


----------



## Maycara (May 24, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> wow minzara, you kill me! to think ff9's story wasn't good. maybe you didn't finish
> maybe you're just too serious. you do pretend like ffx2 didn't exist.



Oh, i finished it, 2 times sadly, I do that for all FF's. Except 10-2, because...ya....fuck that game.

Main reason I hated it, is because of Kuja, the story was good, don't get me wrong, but Kuja fucked it all up, I ain't really a serious person. I just can't take a villian, who is suppuse to be a serious villian, that wears a fucking binkini. I just can't, it makes me laugh, instead of taking him seriously, So he became a badass and went all trance and turned red, he looked kinda cool at that moment, but he was still wearing that binkini. Also they ripped off star wars badly at the end, not the whole Biggs and Wedge thing, which they have done a couple times. No the whole....

Fear leads to hate
Hate leads to anger
Anger leads to suffering....

I believe that was the line stold at the end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2009)

Since the FF13 thread is for Final Fantasy 13 and VS13, and the General RPG thread is for none FF games I guess the series itself deserves a thread. 

For those not in the know Final Fantasy is the name of what is most definitely the most popular Japanese RPG series in the world. It is a series crated by Square-Enix, formerly Squaresoft, the series that spans 13 main installments and countless spin-offs. Direct sequels are rare but not unheard of, meaning you don't have to play Final Fantasy 1-7 to understand Final Fantasy 8.



Here's some news for you guys, looks like FFIV: The After might be coming to Xbox Live

Link to original article + news video


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

FF7 discussion .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

I was thinking of making one of these types of threads just like my Dragonquest and Chrono series thread. O well 

It had to be made sooner or later.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

You could make Nippon Ichi discussion SSJ3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Obligatory tier post.

God tier:
IV
VI

Good tier:
VII
IX
XII

Decent tier:
I
V
X

Shit tier:
II
III
VIII
XI


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

good point , I might do that sometime this week. I will look into it.


----------



## Draklin (Jan 27, 2009)

i have to agree with your tiers, i wasnt a big fan of 7 so it would swing between good and decent but  thats a matter of opinion.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 27, 2009)

FFIX *FTW*


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with the tier list aside from VIII and IV.  IV bored the HELL out of me so much that I just stopped playing after about 4 hours in.  VIII I loved though.


----------



## whitealexander (Jan 28, 2009)

FFVII, FFVI, FFV FTW!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with list except the top 3 should be turned upside down.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 28, 2009)

*8*>>>*7*>*10*>>>*9*>>>>>>>>>>>*6*>*4*>*3*>>>*10-2*>*12*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

About time we had one of these.



Goofy Titan said:


> Obligatory tier post.
> 
> God tier:
> IV
> ...



God tier:
VII
VIII

Good tier:
IX
X
XII

Decent tier:
IV
VI
V

Shit tier:
I
II
III


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

_What?_

VIII being better than IX, VI, AND IV? Sir, are you mad?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

No, are you?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Why would I be? VI and IV have good characters, and I can't even name 3 good ones for VIII outside of Quistits 

It was like that game was composed of the most infuriating cast of characters in an FF game to date. Laguna, Squall, Sephie, and Zell taking the cake of annoyance to me.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Well we definitely have different taste in characters, I liked Squall and Laguna quite a bit. Selphie was at least somewhat amusing. 

VIII was simply a far greater experience for me than VI ever was, even though the latter most certainly has the superior villain.

IV > VI >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> V


----------



## Zetta (Jan 28, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> good point , I might do that sometime this week. I will look into it.



Use the search function 

It already exists.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread will slip into a which FF is better IMO thread...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> About time we had one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is a list I agree with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is the real tier list that every must agree upon or they are no better than that lunatic mother who drown her children while pleasuring herself. That means that not only are you a psychotic murderer, but also a woman, gross!

God Tier:
VI
V
Tactics

Good Tier:
IV
VII
VIII
IX

Decent Tier:
III
II
I
X
XII

Shit Tier:
XI
Mystic Quest
Crystal Chronicles
Adventure


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

*disagrees*


----------



## Piekage (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh. I've enjoyed all of them (even the really bad ones), except for 3 and 4, which I have yet to play. Well, and 11, but I'm not wasting time on that.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

I liked Crystal Chronicles. 

III, VI, VII, and X = best music
IV, V = Most badass and lovable cast. Ever. Period.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Sales are the only way to determine this.

Which ever game is the highest value new on amazon.com is the best.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, Xenahort, you joker, you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Sales may be one way to determine general public's favor, or the success of popularity via trend-following. I think we'd need to look historically to find sales numbers instead of today's prices.



You do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Keeping popularity overtime is success.

Oh Shakespeare you.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

Sales-wise, when you look at thw Wii and the third party titles, they must be pretty good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

We will see if the wii can keep this popularity up, or will it drop harder then dreamcast.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 28, 2009)

As long as parents continue to believe that the wii can get their children in shape that looks like that's not happening anytime soon personally I blame america


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Agreed.

Please submit your self-made favorite Final Fantasy character, villain, or monster art at this time for judging.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Does this mean draw our own?

I'll get to work on that, his name shall be Hurricane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah. I'm going to try Umaronaut. Or possibly Ultroserrnaut.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Wait design our own character, or are we drawing real characters?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose you _could_ design your own, as long as it has a distinct Final Fantasy feel. I think it'd be easier to just do pre-existing things.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh ok, Sephiroth it is then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Oh ok, Sephiroth it is then.



What a creative choice


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What a creative choice



What..he did say favorite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

That's even worse


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Who is your favorite villain? Kuja, Golbez, or maybe Kefka?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Those are all superior villains.

Kuja is out for the whole trap factor, and Golbez seems to fit a sterotype ala Darth Vader, so I'll go with that fucking clown 

All are inferior to Dracula though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw, I loved that Kuja was a trap though.  Nothing is more hilarious to me than when a straight guy thinks another guy is hot (only because he thought he was a chick).  Then it's even more hilarious to watch them freak out once they learn the truth.  It's like "Well um....5 seconds ago you thought I was hot, so now I'm not just because I'm a guy?"

Lulz, stupid hetero boys.

Anywho, my favorite is Kefka with Kuja a close second.  I can relate to both of them.  Kefka for his crazy factor, and Kuja for his trap factor.  Both of which I have. ;p


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, I have nothing wrong with traps <333

I just don't like them being the big bad villain of the game.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw how come Goofy?

To me it was somewhat empowering to know that a lil fem guy could be so powerful.  I guess it was just one of those "finally" moments for me haha.  Fem guys are always looked at as weak and frail, but Kuja was just like "Yeah, fuck with it bitches." XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer traps to be the right hand man or something of the main villain.

Mainly because the idea of beating up a pretty dude who might be pounceable is a TERRIFYING feeling ;_____;


----------



## Masurao (Jan 28, 2009)

I've said it before...I'll say it again. Kuja ftw.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA.  I've never thought of it that way.

That's sweet though.  I see your logic.  I wish SquareEnix would implement that, since I can't recall them ever doing a full on trap with the exception of Kuja.

Although I still swear Vaan(XII) had to be gay.  All of my gay friends that played XII agreed, which was hilarious to me since I thought I might have been the only one to think that.  He's pretty though. He and Balthier should have hooked up. ;p


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Vaan was...too yaoi-bait for me. And that's saying something, because almost every male in the Kingdom Hearts games are full yaoi-bait.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 28, 2009)

I want some Rydia on Garnet/Dagger action tbqh.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Vaan was...too yaoi-bait for me. And that's saying something, because almost every male in the Kingdom Hearts games are full yaoi-bait.



This is true.  Vaan screamed uke as well haha.  He just seemed so...hmm what's the word....demanding or something.  Penelo was the perfect faghag as well, which I immediately picked up on.

Balthier was just all over the room.  I think he flirted with everyone at least once haha.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Balthier is like, the epitome of awesome, greatness, victory, valor, sexy, and stylish out of anybody from any of the games set in Ivalice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

That's why Balthier is in A2.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a lack of Beatrix in this thread.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 28, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> There is a lack of Beatrix in this thread.



Beatrix was made of win. She pwned the party 3 times.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

I really didn't like Beatrix, owning you thrice.

Not even a bit of innuendo in the game, either.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Not even a bit of innuendo in the game, either.



You _know_ Zidane wanted to ravage Garnet..after all he liked her soft ass.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Tifa is in three games.

Her original appearance, her reappearance as Rinoa, and her final appearance as Garnet, girl gets around.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

Beatrix is very much akin to General Leo as far as loyalties are concerned. Except of course, she didn't die. And she kicks major ass. And she has a eyepatch.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 28, 2009)

No...no no no no no no no no no no.

I don't even know why the rpg thread excludes FF, but that was the thread starter's choice.  Anyway, in my undying mission to stop the Final Fantasy saturation here, I'm merging this thread with this one.  

tomFS08


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 28, 2009)

Beatrix was awesome!  Definitely my favorite secondary in IX.  I actually enjoyed Zorn and Thorn too haha.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 29, 2009)

Beatrix was win.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2009)

Help me decide. Should I play VII/IX/Xii?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

If you haven't played any of them yet, I'd say start with VII and then XII if you must, finishing it off with IX.

The reasons being that the graphics in VII are so shitty you don't want to spoil yourself with the better graphics of IX and XII and ruin the game. 

The reason XII is before IX is so that you can save the better of the two for last and break the monotony of the turn-based system and also to savor the moment.

That way you can come to a non-biased conclusion on which game was best.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2009)

hmmm i might as well ask this here although i doubt ill get the response im looking for 

does anyone here have any details on the FF7 misprint on the greatest hits copy where sephiroth appears on both the front and back panel

i tried asking at gametz and they are of course nothing bunch of idiots and trolls who dont know anything; ive only found limited information in two threads and one website that lists it, but unlike the I misprint there is no details on how it came about , quantity or anything else; most people dont even know it exists



@cham a. at that time there already was a ff thread
b. originally it was intended to give less loved rpgs their own forum
c. its not possible to alter a thread title unless your a mod, so know its too late to just make it general period
d. we end up talking about ff any at various times so no biggie


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had to post this, FFXII looks almost unbelievably good on an emulator. x3


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Just had to post this, FFXII looks almost unbelievably good on an emulator. x3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _durr_



That looks as good if not better than the real game.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

It's from  gaf thread, and it looks significantly better than the real thing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's from  gaf thread, and it looks significantly better than the real thing.



Nice thread. The MGS pics looked great, i wish Konami would release something like an updated MGS

I would love to see some FF9 with improved graphics.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd like re-releases of all the 3D Final Fantasies in HD, FF12 included.

but you already knew that ^_^


----------



## Jimin (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I'll go with VII. How long would just the main story take? How long if I did everything?


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I think I'll go with VII. How long would just the main story take? How long if I did everything?



Main quest for the first time will be around 35-45 hours depending on your levelling habits and also if you decide to do this or that. It took me about 65-70 hours to do everything in that game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Just had to post this, FFXII looks almost unbelievably good on an emulator. x3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _durr_



Was gonna replay FFXII down the line but looking at those pics, guess this means I'll do it on my PC instead of my PS2.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Square-Enix recently posted some YouTube videos from Kumi Tanioka's concert at Fan Festival from last year. Here they are for those who have not seen them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Jze3vRfHzQA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7XniT-HjtLM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eRhBsXLITWE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bPDp7y6P0zE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5eu2jPUK1oE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hooHHXKNxDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm actually not a huge fan of Kumi Tanioka, but I'll watch them anyway.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan of Kumi Tanioka, but I'll watch them anyway.



I didn't have time to listen to them all but they seemed okay. I never played FF11 so i can't really comment on how good they work.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

XI is by far my least favourite Final Fantasy soundtrack.

The opening theme is epic though, but that was Uematsu's work anyway.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> XI is by far my least favourite Final Fantasy soundtrack.
> 
> The opening theme is epic though, but that was Uematsu's work anyway.



I never bothered with the soundtrack....or with the game in general.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

One of the very best.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope the latest one doesn't end up sucking. 

IMO, the series has been going downhill ever since they ditched the turn based thing.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 20, 2009)

I still think the best theme song for a character I ever heard was Beatrix's theme from IX.  I don't know why, it just always stuck in my mind, even to this day.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdIE9b-b0Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> I hope the latest one doesn't end up sucking.
> 
> IMO, the series has been going downhill ever since they ditched the turn based thing.



Yeah.... no.

And Rose of May is indeed beautiful.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

> 2b. Early Power-Leveling                                              [02b]
> ------------------------
> 
> [Timeframe]
> ...



I'm gonna do this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm gonna do this.



What's that for?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Fun? I don't know.

Anyways I just got Rod for Vaan, +30 atk fuck yeah.

Now to do some serious leveling.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 21, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> I hope the latest one doesn't end up sucking.
> 
> IMO, the series has been going downhill ever since they ditched the turn based thing.



I somewhat agree. I've played most FF games, except 2, 3, X-2 and 11 and FF 12 is the only one I still didn't finish. It's not so much the gameplay though, but the boring characters and the stupid story. I didn't mind FFX, although Tidus was the first lead character I didn't really like. The story turned out to be pretty good though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That is quite lovely. As with everytime FF music is posted, i feel obliged to post this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]joRZL671Esk[/YOUTUBE]



     

so beautiful

    


I want this game on a handheld (I think it's on GBA) and if it can be remade to. Man 6 was great.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a DS remake in the vein of _FF3 DS_ and _FF4 DS_ is inevitable at this point due to the sales of _FF4 DS_. I have never played _FF5_ past an hour or so into the game so I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Been chaining wolves and hyenas for so many hours now, and I've finally gathered enough gil for 99 Phoenix Downs.

_Now_ the real levelling can begin. Dustia abuse time. ^_^

FFXII is probably the only game that doesn't actually tire me even after countless of hours worth of pure, non-stop grinding.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Been chaining wolves and hyenas for so many hours now, and I've finally gathered enough gil for 99 Phoenix Downs.
> 
> _Now_ the real levelling can begin. Dustia abuse time. ^_^


Why are the phoenix downs needed for "real" levelling?


> FFXII is probably the only game that doesn't actually tire me even after countless of hours worth of pure, non-stop grinding.


That's probably because all you really need to do is move around. You don't necessarily need to press any of the buttons.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

The game hasn't introduced me to gambits yet (Penelo hasn't joined yet either), so that's not entirely true. 

And the Phoenix Downs are required to do the famous Dustia trick:



> Dustia, a rare monster, will show up. It is an undead monster, so a Phoenix
> Down will kill it in one shot.
> 
> It is also a teleporting monster, which means
> ...



^ It only spawns in a certain area when your health is below 10%.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The game hasn't introduced me to gambits yet (Penelo hasn't joined yet either), so that's not entirely true.
> 
> And the Phoenix Downs are required to do the famous Dustia trick:
> 
> ...



I've never come across this Dustia creature Where is it?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Dalmasca Westersand, Corridor of Sand.

It's a rare mob.

I might end up doing a single-character challenge for this playthrough, with Vaan only. Haven't decided yet though.

Balthier and Fran are going to be pretty high-level when they join my party. X3


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Dalmasca Westersand, Corridor of Sand.
> 
> It's a rare mob.
> 
> ...



I may most probably never bother with this

FF12 is most definitely the easiest to co-ordinate those challenges as you can simply leave out your other party members. In my FF7 single character challenge i have to constantly kill my party. In FF12 you only need to kill your stupid guests....unless you allow them to not count


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm kinda enjoying it so far, when I'm strong enough I'll probably try steal or loot that katana from the werewolves.

All before I break into Rabanastre Palace.

Larsa is a pretty awesome guest, with his seemingly endless amount of hi-potions. 

Vossler's sword is epic though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm kinda enjoying it so far, when I'm strong enough I'll probably try steal or loot that katana from the werewolves.
> 
> All before I break into Rabanastre Palace.
> 
> ...



Vossler is definitely the most powerful member of the party when he joins. Larsa would be more useful for you this time around though.


----------



## geG (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fun? I don't know.
> 
> Anyways I just got Rod for Vaan, +30 atk fuck yeah.
> 
> Now to do some serious leveling.



I don't see how grinding to level 30 with nothing but low-level monsters like wolves could be fun


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Technically Dustia is far above my own level, and could easily one-shot me. But yes, it logically _shouldn't_ be fun.

Yet it somehow is, for me anyway.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2009)

The last time I played, I forcefully made my own Zodiac board by only unlocking the items that they would use. Really wish SE would just release the international versions overseas.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be great if SE would release the international version outside Japan.... but it seems that they wont, so the only thing we can do is to hope in fan made patch


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Alright so Vaan is now level 24, and I just stole the very awesome Gladius dagger from Lindbur Wolf.

I can easily take on the werewolves in Giza Plains now, and hopefully steal that Kotetsu katana. 

Maybe I'll go fetch Penelo in not too long, and break into the Palace.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Alright so Vaan is now level 24, and I just stole the very awesome Gladius dagger from Lindbur Wolf.
> 
> I can easily take on the werewolves in Giza Plains now, and hopefully steal that Kotetsu katana.
> 
> Maybe I'll go fetch Penelo in not too long, and break into the Palace.



You're gonna get the Kotetsu this early? That's awesome. Are you doing the single-character challenge?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, though I don't actually need it since Gladius is pretty damn awesome.

Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yeah, though I don't actually need it since Gladius is pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Haven't decided yet.



I almost want to do what you are doing It'll take too long though and i'm not sure I have the patience.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, it is very time-consuming. 

Balthier and Fran will join at level 26 when I meet them, that's pretty cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

Ashle FTW! by far the best character in FF 12
Vaan is gay 
and Fran is cool also XD


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Final Fantasy thread*

I thought I would make a thread for final fantasy games there doesn't seem to be a thread for it, if I'm wrong then you can just delete this thread.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 8, 2009)

For a start, on monday I brought my original playstation down from the attic and am playing FF7 and FF9 again, 9 being my favourite. I know that game like the back of my hand! 

I've got plenty of save files that equal to 'starting points' for new games, the main one is just after I leave Midgar and have that Sephiroth flashback in FF7, because that shit bores the hell out of me! At the moment I'm down in the Gold Saucer jail place, apparently there's some random enemy in the Desert I can get some blue magic skill from, I've never really bothered with the Enemy Skill Materia before. I used to just get Trine and that was it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

No, there was a thread for it created it just died. 

The last FF game I played was FFXII. It's probably going to stay that way until I steal my nephew's PSP and get Dissidia.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2009)

Last one i played was FFX, XII just seems too easy, you can do that little trick to grind off the slimes and level up a bunch if you make your gambit just right and you don't even have to actually play.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 8, 2009)

I am playing FF7 right now on my PS3 and PSP, I just want to try out 13 so bad right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2009)

I do not know about anyone else, but man FFX is the most enjoyable throughout the entire game. If only the airship was more open world it would have been even better. That game is in my top 3 definitely.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2009)

Merged them.

I am currently re-playing Crisis Core. It really doesn't get good until you meet Cloud and visit the locations from FF7.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

^Agreed. I enjoyed FF7 CC in total though, enjoyable story, sad ending, cool cgi scenes.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2009)

The ending was brilliant. It really worked to bridge the gap between CC and FF7 more than any of the other FF7 related things in the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2009)

Memos said:


> The ending was brilliant. It really worked to bridge the gap between CC and FF7 more than any of the other FF7 related things in the game.



because they just could not make as simple as this. They had to try and do something stupid with the story. Just make ff7 pt2 is all they had to do.


 I still have not played CC yet though


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

The only ones I loved was FFX and FFXII


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

My favorite,by far,is FFX. Words can't describe the epicness of the story,the sountracks,the characters and everything in there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2009)

Bah                                     .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2009)

Like I said before, to me it had one of the most if not the most enjoyable all around games of the series.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

I did leave out FFVIII but X and XII has them beat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2009)

FFX? Yes in my opinion either #2 or #3.


 ffXII? near tail end of it for the most part, not game play though.


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 10, 2009)

Jumping in here with something random.
I never actually played a freakin' minute of FF XII.
Is it worth picking up, or is it too gimmicky, straying away from FF like I hear?
Personally FF IX was my favorite, perfected everything I wanted in the series. X was alright, I played it, really liked it, stopped playing and lost the disc. Hah. Been meaning to pick it back up.
From what I saw of X-2, it was a bit of a drastic change for the worse.
...Endrant. So yeah, FF XII, too gimmicky compared to FF9 (mainly) and FF X? Worth checking out and possibly sitting through the apparently-shitty story to possibly rekindle a love of FF?


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

FFX-2 was a major let down if anything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

X-2 shouldn't have existed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

What the hell were they thinking when they made Yuna turn into some stupid super star.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> What the hell were they thinking when they made Yuna turn into some stupid super star.



I think they were going for the T&A factor which failed on an epic scale


----------



## masterriku (Oct 10, 2009)

Isn't that someone else disguised as Yuna?


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Isn't that someone else disguised as Yuna?



yea that was in the beggining of the game, she had the songstress thing


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

That whole game was retarded fan-service. I can't believe I wasted money and time on that. The only good thing about it was Rikku's special dress sphere.

edit: it has a nice enough battle-system.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> That whole game was retarded fan-service.



I think the game should of included a box of tissues and a thing of hand lotion


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

Dangerous D said:


> I think they were going for the T&A factor which failed on an epic scale



What is a "T&A factor"? 



Memos said:


> That whole game was retarded fan-service. I can't believe I wasted money and time on that. The only good thing about it was Rikku's special dress sphere.
> 
> edit: it has a nice enough battle-system.



Story wise,the only good thing about it is that Tidus and Yuna gets back again. Come on,after all he had gone through,disappearing as a mere memory... =\

Yeah,the battle system was good.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 10, 2009)

I liked X-2. I guess I don't hate becuase I played X after it.


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> What is a "T&A factor"?



Tits and ass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

Memos said:


> Tits and ass.



Putting the fact that it was too much of a drastic change on her character aside,i liked that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 10, 2009)

FFX-2 had a kickass battle system. Fastest ATB next to FFXII and once you shorten the job change scenes, it flows well. Now the rest of the game left much to be desired.

@Kumoriken: The majority of this forum will tell you not to play it since most of them hate it, but I personally rank it pretty high. Just give FFXII a shot. Should be fairly cheap to buy and at worse you'll be out maybe $10. 

Battle system functions like the normal ATB but it's very quick which is why you need gambits to make the game easier. You can really just use the default gambits (attack, target closest enemy), then pick everything else and play it like a normal FF but like I said, ATB is really fast. The attack gambit makes sense at least since most other FFs you just end up smashing the X button to continously attack. Bosses though require some gambit strat to make them manageable.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

Question... 

Spoilers,if you haven't played FFX or FFX-2,keep out

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tidus disappeared in the end of FFX,so how did he return in FFX-2?


----------



## Memos (Oct 10, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Question...
> 
> Spoilers,if you haven't played FFX or FFX-2,keep out
> 
> ...



He re-appeared at the end. After the credits.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The faith brought tidus back as a reward to yuna


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The faith brought tidus back as a reward to yuna



Oh good... i thought it had been random with no explanation.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't remember much about FFX-2 but I thought it was weird the fayth were still around. Weren't they suppose to have disappeared at the end of FFX?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about FFX-2 but I thought it was weird the fayth were still around. Weren't they suppose to have disappeared at the end of FFX?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah,i mean,didn't the fayth depend on Yu Yevon to exist?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No they need Yu Yevon to be Aeons no matter what the Fayth are still spirits of the dead.


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 10, 2009)

TOO MANY SPOILER TAGS. 

...Anyway, I guess I could give XII a try once I run out of other games to play.
It might actually get me interested in FF XIII, 'cause so far I have no interest whatsoever in it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

The most recent FF have been full of pretty boys with flashy hair,i don't even want to look at that. But  FF III seems different,so i think i'll check it out someday.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 10, 2009)

To be fair, Vaan wasn't really that pretty.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Jumping in here with something random.
> I never actually played a freakin' minute of FF XII.
> Is it worth picking up, or is it too gimmicky, straying away from FF like I hear?
> Personally FF IX was my favorite, perfected everything I wanted in the series. X was alright, I played it, really liked it, stopped playing and lost the disc. Hah. Been meaning to pick it back up.
> ...



Well first off I must congratulate you on making FFIX your FF of choice. I now know right off the bat that you are an attractive young go-getter who sees his setbacks in life as opportunities and is minded to take on the world. I know this because you are like me.. for we both love IX. Rejoice, comrade. 

But on to your question... well gamers are split on FFXII more so then any other main FF. Is it a departure from the series? Most definitely. Is the departure a breath of fresh air? For the most part, I say yes. As far as it being gimmicky like FFX-2, well.... 

I don't think FFX-2 was as bad as people make it out to be, but it was the epitome of "gimmick". FFX-2 was a departure from the substantial things of the FF series. FFXII, in comparison, was a departure from the things that some would say made the FF series static and predictable. No love story. No Ifrit. No "You bad guys get on that side of the screen while we stand here and occasionally step forward, juke lifelessly to your side of the screen and stab you in a lame fashion before locking back into position." Much like FFXI, FFXII features virtually zero distinction between battle mode and traveling mode. You see a monster, walk up to it, and you're in a fight. It allows free movement in a true 3D plane unlike its predecessors. For many reasons (one of the main being 'fear of change' if you ask me) these changes pissed off much of the FF fan base... hence the bad rep the game has took on. 

I don't consider any of it gimmicky though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2009)

I actually like ffXII and would recommend playing even if I rate it one of the lowest. Thats just how much I enjoy the whole series, so it is a biased opinion.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> To be fair, Vaan wasn't really that pretty.



lol, everyone in XII looked like they had pig noses


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Well first off I must congratulate you on making FFIX your FF of choice. I now know right off the bat that you are an attractive young go-getter who sees his setbacks in life as opportunities and is minded to take on the world. I know this because you are like me.. for we both love IX. Rejoice, comrade.
> 
> But on to your question... well gamers are split on FFXII more so then any other main FF. Is it a departure from the series? Most definitely. Is the departure a breath of fresh air? For the most part, I say yes. As far as it being gimmicky like FFX-2, well....
> 
> ...



Mm... Well I did enjoy FF XI for a little bit as well. Maybe this'll be fun for me. I am having trouble getting back into the whole RANDOM ENCOUNTER EVERY FEW STEPS sort of things, gets tedious after a while.
Anyway, I'm convinced to pick it up sooner than later now. Hah.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I don't think FFX-2 was as bad as people make it out to be, but it was the epitome of "gimmick". FFX-2 was a departure from the substantial things of the FF series. FFXII, in comparison, was a departure from the things that some would say made the FF series static and predictable. No love story. No Ifrit. No "You bad guys get on that side of the screen while we stand here and occasionally step forward, juke lifelessly to your side of the screen and stab you in a lame fashion before locking back into position." Much like FFXI, FFXII features virtually zero distinction between battle mode and traveling mode. You see a monster, walk up to it, and you're in a fight. It allows free movement in a true 3D plane unlike its predecessors. For many reasons (one of the main being 'fear of change' if you ask me) these changes pissed off much of the FF fan base... hence the bad rep the game has took on.
> 
> I don't consider any of it gimmicky though.



I'll have to take issue with you here. Whilst I'm not going to sit here and reel off reasons why FFXII is the 'wurst ff evar', I will say I don't think that it's up to standard with the rest of the series, and not because of the changes that they tried to make. 

For me, the problem was that they simply tried to make it too epic. The story was convoluted to the point that halfway through I gave up on it and just made the most of the game as a upgraded hack'n'slash. 

The characters were dull, by far the biggest disappointment for me in a series that has never failed to produce at least a couple of excellent personalities per game. Vaan was completely superfluous to the story, Balthier was the only one who was vaguely interesting, and I can't even remember exactly who the main antagonist turned out to be (That prince's older brother maybe?), when in almost every other game in the series the bad guy has been the best character in the game (Kefka, Sephy, Kuja etc.).

Also the battle system, which I was looking forward to immensely in the build-up to the game, was a let-down. Maybe I'm just rubbish at it, but the gambit system seemed far too complicated to use effectively, MP was gone in the blink of an eye, and I defeated around 75% of the bosses by spamming Mist abilities. Definite promise, but needed a lot more work.

All that said, it wasn't a bad game, but to me it just felt like Squeenix had gone for too much of a change, which is no way a bad thing, but had just failed to pull it off.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 11, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> The characters were dull, by far the biggest disappointment for me in a series that has never failed to produce at least a couple of excellent personalities per game. Vaan was completely superfluous to the story, Balthier was the only one who was vaguely interesting, and I can't even remember exactly who the main antagonist turned out to be (That prince's older brother maybe?), when in almost every other game in the series the bad guy has been the best character in the game (Kefka, Sephy, Kuja etc.).



Balthier was one of the most interesting characters in the whole series. I liked Fran and Basch. Larsa was great. Vayne and Cid were awesome.

Yes Vaan had nothing to do there, but we barely saw him too. So that wasn't really a problem.



Trunkten said:


> Also the battle system, which I was looking forward to immensely in the build-up to the game, was a let-down. Maybe I'm just rubbish at it, but the gambit system seemed far too complicated to use effectively, MP was gone in the blink of an eye, and I defeated around 75% of the bosses by spamming Mist abilities. Definite promise, but needed a lot more work.



I finished the game without touching mist. The gambit system is wonderful. For once since FFVII, I enjoyed getting prepared for battle. Configuring your materia, configuring your gambits; both are lovely. I really can't stress enough how much I liked gambits!

FFXII is epic in my eyes; one of the best productions ever.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 11, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Balthier was one of the most interesting characters in the whole series. I liked Fran and Basch. Larsa was great. Vayne and Cid were awesome.
> 
> Yes Vaan had nothing to do there, but we barely saw him too. So that wasn't really a problem.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I was just rubbish at gambits then, I couldn't seem to find a setup that didn't drain my MP like it was going out of fashion, hence my reliance on mist.

I'll give you Balthier, but the rest just didn't cut it for. Fran got on my nerves more than anything. To be fair, I think I just lost interest in the characters because I didn't have a clue what was going on in the story, so I had no idea what any of them were really doing. 

I'm going to have to replay it when I'm back home from Uni over Christmas, see if I can get my head round why some people are raving over it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

FFXII never happened  They tried to change it _too much_ and I didn't like the repercussions of it. Open world battles sound like a good idea, but when you had to run away literally for 3/4 of the map before a monster stopped chasing you, that got annoying. Gambits are also by far the worst addition/feature to any video game ever. The game played itself. Let me reiterate that. The fucking game played itself by itself. When I buy a video game, it's because *I* want to play it. What a waste of money that shit was.

The characters were ridiculously poor as well. Balthier was witty but half of the time he was being an arsehole. Ashe looked hot in scans but the personality her artwork showed did not reflect her personality in the game. Vaan was frivolous, as was Penelo. The only characters I liked were Vossler for his epic sounding name and sword, and Judge Bergan, simply because my surname is Bergin. Thankfully in the trailers for FFXIII, Lightning appears to have some sort of likeable aspect to her personality.

Thank god I still have the masterpieces that are FF7 and FF9. I can stomach those the entire way through. Once I get to Zanarkand on FFX... the game and plot just turns to shit


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> To be fair, Vaan wasn't really that pretty.



Agreed, and I also disliked him almost as much as I did Tidus.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 11, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Gambits are also by far the worst addition/feature to any video game ever. The game played itself. Let me reiterate that. The fucking game played itself by itself. When I buy a video game, it's because *I* want to play it. What a waste of money that shit was.



If it pains you that much to see your characters take actions on their own, you could disable gambits. It's still you who decides what actions they take, regardless of gambits. The difference is that you don't have to repeat your will over and over again. Basically, you just program them to do what you would usually do. I personally don't find any joy in producing the same input repeatedly. The idea definitely makes sense.

Not to mention that you could have some neat setups. For example, the gambits I used to maintain the berserk status on my attacker were those:

*### Gambits ###*
Self: HP < 10% -> Berserk
Self: HP < 100% -> Reverse
Self: HP < 100% -> Renew
Self: Attack

*### Alternative (untested, see Edit) ###*
Self: HP < 10% -> Berserk
Self: HP < 100% -> Reverse
Self: HP < 100% -> Renew
Self: Sap

_Reverse_ and _Renew_ are used to set the _HP critical_ status. Because _Renew_ wouldn't be cast if HP is full, an _Attack_ gambit comes immediately after this. When HP is low enough, _Berserk_ is cast in priority. An example scenario would be this:

HP = 100% -> Attack
HP < 100% and HP >= 10% -> Reverse
HP < 100% and HP >= 10% -> Renew
HP = 1 -> Berserk

Note that you could replace the _HP < 100%_ condition on _Renew_ with _status = reverse_, though if somehow HP is replenished to full before you cast _Renew_, the action won't be triggered regardless of the _reverse_ status. It's 4 lines, but coming up with the gambits that produce the exact logical outcome desired is not always as trivial as it may seem.

*Edit: *My brain has been malfunctioning lately. There's no difference between one or the other; _Renew_ wouldn't be cast either way. You'd need to insert an action that both damages you under the _reverse_ status and would be triggered even if your HP is full (_Cure_ etc all wouldn't work). The only thing I can think of off the tip of my head right now is _Sap_. I'd need to test this, though it should work. Regardless, given the duration of the _reverse_ status, waiting until it wears off isn't even a problem. It's just aesthetics here. If anyone feels like running a test, I'd just replace _Self: Attack_ with _Self: Sap_ to keep it at 4 slots.

Nobody reads gambits!

Since I'm at it, here's the setup I used against Yiazmat:

*### Gambits ###*
Ally: any -> Arise
Ally: HP < 30% -> Attack
Self: HP < 70% -> Attack
Ally: status = reflect -> Dispel
Ally: any -> Bubble
Ally: any -> Shellga (CHAR1)/Protectga (CHAR2)/Hastega (CHAR3)
Foe: any -> Dispel
Foe: any -> Expose (BEG)|Attack

Those gambits rely on equipment, so here it is:

*### Equipment ###*
Weapon: Yagyu Darkblade
Off-hand:
Helm: Black Mask
Armor: Black Robes
Accessory: Ribbon

The main objective here was durability. Because characters barely had anything to cast and were mostly attacking, their MP was always full. Basically, healing was offloaded to attacks rather than spells. The primary advantage is that unlike spells, attacks can be stacked. When a character's HP drops below 30%, all characters (including the injured one) attack it at the same time (which wouldn't happen with spells), rapidly healing it. When HP is still acceptable, only the injured character attacks itself (this explains the _Ally_/_Self_ difference in the conditions). For those who aren't familiar with gear, Black Mask absorbs shadow, and Yagyu Darkblade has a shadow element. Moreover, Yiazmat is weak against shadow.

In FFVII, 60-70% of the actions you took were Beta [1] (depending on how early you get it). It's still my favorite in the series, but I just want to show you that the idea of programming your characters is not stupid at all.


[1] Okay, I'm sure people will disagree with me but basically, the skill was so overpowered when acquiring it as soon as you get out of Midgar that it left everything else in the dust, and that until late in the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 11, 2009)

How long did it take ya to beat Yiazmat with that setup? I honestly never thought about equipping dark equipment and beating myself with ninja blades to heal myself.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 11, 2009)

2-3 hours I think. I increase the HP thresholds when he starts hitting for more, and at the very end I stop support altogether. Reverse/Attack works the fastest when he's about to die.

Compared to having 2 attackers and a tank, it's slower. The advantage is that you don't need to touch the controller until the end.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRd11HMDS5k&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]


Inb4itsnotfinalfantasy


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

^looks good to me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

itsnotfinalfantasy


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks and feels more like Kingdom Hearts
Doesn,t look too bad through i might try it out.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> itsnotfinalfantasy


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

SMH @ People still not getting that FFXII wasn't a very player character centric title.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

Considering that the previous 4 mainstream FF titles that came out before *were* character centric, I think we were right to expect the same from the 5th.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 11, 2009)

Crystal Bearers actually looks pretty good. The original FF: Crystal Chronicles for the GC was ok, I didn't really like when I intially played it but it grew on me after a while. Was especially fun to play that with people.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 11, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> I'll have to take issue with you here. Whilst I'm not going to sit here and reel off reasons why FFXII is the 'wurst ff evar', I will say I don't think that it's up to standard with the rest of the series, and not because of the changes that they tried to make.
> 
> For me, the problem was that they simply tried to make it too epic. The story was convoluted to the point that halfway through I gave up on it and just made the most of the game as a upgraded hack'n'slash.



Well I agree and disagree here. 

I agree that the plot was a big let-down but not for the reasons you mention. The story wasn't convoluted. Convolution implies that the plot was tripping over its own complexities. This can't be true because the plot wasn't complex at all. It should have been but it wasn't. It was straightforward and dry as a bag of tree bark. I would go into detail but don't want to post spoilers. Suffice to say it was so poorly handled that not until a certain point late in the game did I ever really pay any attention to it.



> The characters were dull, by far the biggest disappointment for me in a series that has never failed to produce at least a couple of excellent personalities per game. Vaan was completely superfluous to the story, Balthier was the only one who was vaguely interesting, and I can't even remember exactly who the main antagonist turned out to be (That prince's older brother maybe?), when in almost every other game in the series the bad guy has been the best character in the game (Kefka, Sephy, Kuja etc.).



You have to remember that FFXII, unlike the other FFs, had themes that weren't directly tied into the relationships of your party members. It was plot and politically centered and the devs purposefully toned down the volume on the characters' personalities because the world was the focus. You can't really fault the game on not delivering in an area that it never promised to deliver in..... 

.... but on the same token the problem with FFXII is that its plot isn't strong enough to supplement the lack of strong characters. *shrugs* 



> Also the battle system, which I was looking forward to immensely in the build-up to the game, was a let-down. Maybe I'm just rubbish at it, but the gambit system seemed far too complicated to use effectively, MP was gone in the blink of an eye, and I defeated around 75% of the bosses by spamming Mist abilities. Definite promise, but needed a lot more work.



Mist spam aside, I loved the gambit system. Wasn't complicated at all.



> All that said, it wasn't a bad game, but to me it just felt like Squeenix had gone for too much of a change, which is no way a bad thing, but had just failed to pull it off.



I hope my defense rant on FFXII didn't give anyone the wrong impression. While I don't hate the game I have only a bit of love for it. It had its weaknesses but I personally tip my hat to the guys at SE for at least trying something new.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok this pissed me off I just beat Final Fantasy 1 on final fantasy origins on my ps3, and then I am playing Final Fantasy 2 and I get to the Ice Cavern or whatever it's called (it's like the 3rd dungeon) and after I complete it MY GAME FREEZES. this is bs and I hear that Final Fantasy 2 doesn't work on the ps3 so now I have to buy a memory card adaptor and transfer it to a ps1 memory card to play on a ps1 or ps2 that's bs 


also I liked Final Fantasy X-2 still haven't completed it yet I have 98% I did get an episode complete everywhere but I didn't get the Mascot dressphere  at the highroad I made Rin the culprit to get the Auron sphere. did that have anything to do with it? or is it supposedly that doing Zanarkand last makes you not get it by some kind of glitch? I've heard that but don't know if it's true.

also anyone know how Final Fantasy XII Interational Zodiac Job System plays? like how does the Job system work?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2009)

I too like FF X-2 despite what people said about it. And sorry to people who like ff XII more but I found it better then even it. Though I like the bandit system as the best addition of the whole series.


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 12, 2009)

I never understood all the hate that FF x-2 got. It was a decent game imo. I cannot say that its better than FFXII but they were roughly in the same caliber.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2009)

NarutardKK said:


> I never understood all the hate that FF x-2 got. It was a decent game imo. I cannot say that its better than FFXII but they were roughly in the same caliber.



 The gameplay is better then fx-2 and has some likable characters. But the story, characters, and setting are what make me put it above FFXII. Just my bias towards FFX though because I liked that game a lot. Do not get me wrong I still liked the characters and story in FFXII.


 Plus I think the criticism Tidus gets is over done.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2009)

*Question about FFX-2's story*

Obviously,contains spoilers.

So,the Fayth brought Tidus back,somewhat as a reward to Yuna. But Tidus' existence,is made by the Fayth's constant hard work. 

At some point in FFX,the Fayth reveals to Tidus that he is a dream/ghost who only is there,because of the Fayth,which had been "dreaming" since Zanarkand's destruction. 

The little boy dressed in purple even asks "Will you let us rest?" Because keeping him and "Dream Zanarkand" alive is a burden.

So the Fayth eventually would get exhausted someday,and Tidus would cease to exist,isn't it? I mean ok,he's back,but can he really live a whole life time,relying on the Fayth's work in order to exist?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

The fayth also said He was more than just a dream plus comparing an entire city for 1000 years to maintaining one guy for what maybe 60 years doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2009)

I concur. a thriving city with a life cycle>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x100000000000000000 one guy for about 60 years.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 25, 2009)

guys would there ever be an old school ff ? i mean knights and chocobos and shit ?

you know

no futeristic shit


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2009)

masterriku said:


> The fayth also said He was more than just a dream plus comparing an entire city for 1000 years to maintaining one guy for what maybe 60 years doesn't seem so bad.



He did say that,but in the end Tidus disappeared when Sin was gone,just like any dream would.



VastoLorDae said:


> I concur. a thriving city with a life cycle>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x100000000000000000 one guy for about 60 years.



True. Just hope the Fayth doesn't whine about such a lighter work.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> guys would there ever be an old school ff ? i mean knights and chocobos and shit ?
> 
> you know
> 
> no futeristic shit



Since you asked that in FFXIII thread here Square Enix is catering to those who refuse to move on as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> guys would there ever be an old school ff ? i mean knights and chocobos and shit ?
> 
> you know
> 
> no futeristic shit



how about a mix between the 2? like ff6. Though I prefer the old school airships.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

That's steampunk it's different.

I can only think of 2 FF games that have it FF6 and Crystal Bearers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2009)

But there are only 2 games where you bare crystals. I hope FFXIV will be entertaining.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

hang on let me count

FF1
FFV
FFCC
FFCC Crystal bearers

ah ha it's 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2009)

well ok technically since it has FF in its name Crystal Chronicles does count. But I was more talking along the lines of the main series.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 25, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> guys would there ever be an old school ff ? i mean knights and chocobos and shit ?
> 
> you know
> 
> no futeristic shit



Wasn't that the point of FF9?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Wasn't that the point of FF9?



And it failed because of that
People were still clinging to the "OMG CLOUD AND SEPHIROTH AND GUNSWORDS" crap

Hey and... FF12 fits the bill... Kind of


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say FF9 failed. Sure it wasn't as megapopular as 7 was and still is but it more than held it's own.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 25, 2009)

FFIX was underrated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2009)

FF7 is why ff8 and ff9 were bashed so much. And I personally like those games.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 26, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF7 is why ff8 and ff9 were bashed so much. And I personally like those games.



man ff7 was awesome but then my cuzin and my best frend start talking bout how uber awesome cloud and sephiroth were every time we have a general ff chat

i got sick and tired of cloud and sephiroth

god i hate those two characters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> man ff7 was awesome but then my cuzin and my best frend start talking bout how uber awesome cloud and sephiroth were every time we have a general ff chat
> 
> i got sick and tired of cloud and sephiroth
> 
> god i hate those two characters



Sure you don't hate everyone else though...right?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 26, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sure you don't hate everyone else though...right?



nah i dont hate anyone from 8 or 9 or 7 (apart from cloud, sephiroth, zack)

are there any characters you dislike ?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 26, 2009)

6, 9 and 10 are the best FF games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I wish I was a chocobo. Or a moogle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> nah i dont hate anyone from 8 or 9 or 7 (apart from cloud, sephiroth, zack)
> 
> are there any characters you dislike ?



 you know at the moment I really can not say I hated any of them. Actually yes that one guy in FFT that killed whats his name's sister. I hate that guy.



Champagne Supernova said:


> 6, 9 and 10 are the best FF games.



 only 2 of those are in my top 3 but all 3 in my top 5. 1 of them is #1 to me.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I was a chocobo. Or a moogle.



 I wish I were Gilgamesh...what the hell is he exactly? Is he imortal? can he also travel through dimensions?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

He's half man, half badass. He's like Gai mixed with Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's half man, half badass. He's like Gai mixed with Ultros.



aw but how can he be ultros when he came before even almightly Ultros?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

I said *like*. 

If Gai and Ultros had a baby he'd be identical to Gilgamesh. 

Perhaps Gilgamesh was split into Gai and Ultros a long, long time ago, giving birth to the three greatest characters of all time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I said *like*.
> 
> If Gai and Ultros had a baby he'd be identical to Gilgamesh.
> 
> Perhaps Gilgamesh was split into Gai and Ultros a long, long time ago, giving birth to the three greatest characters of all time.



 interesting. I would like to subscribe to your theory.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 14, 2009)

*Switch Final Fantasy VII with another Final Fantasy*

If you would replace Final Fantasy VII with another would that said Fianl Fantasy have been as big of a hit as Final Fantasy VII and would Final Fantasy VII Be as popular as it is. Example if FFVIII was the 1st FF in 3d would its battle system story and characters be enough to give it the same praise as VII. Example 2 If FF VIIs was interchanged with FFVI and had its same characters, story, and battle system but it would have the graphics of FFVI would it be as big.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2009)

probably                        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

No, because it's not as good. FFVIII, while fun and with a decent story, had a pretty flawed battle system depending on who you ask. This would hinder it from ever going mainstream.

If we replaced it with one of the later games, probably not. None of them had the same feel as FFVII. Something about VII just made casual fans like it.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, because it's not as good. FFVIII, while fun and with a decent story, had a pretty flawed battle system depending on who you ask. This would hinder it from ever going mainstream.
> 
> If we replaced it with one of the later games, probably not. None of them had the same feel as FFVII. Something about VII just made casual fans like it.



I agree Final Fantasy VII was easier to get into than later FFs it was my first one and I had never played an RPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

The next question would be, if FFVII was released on the SNES would people hate on it so much?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2009)

Question, what did everyone think the hardest FF was?

I would say it was VI, for some reason it took me the longest to complete and i kept getting demolished in that stupid magic tower trying to get that old guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

VI was the easiest. 

I think FFIV hard-type was the hardest. Of course that was only available in Japan, but it was hard, trust me.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't wait until FFVIII is released on the PSN store. It should be out soon I hope. 3 months since they announced it. I already played through VII when it came out


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> VI was the easiest.


I actually thought VII was the easiest 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think FFIV hard-type was the hardest. Of course that was only available in Japan, but it was hard, trust me.



There was a harder version of FFIV 

And i thought i had played every version of it, must find epicness 

IV was my favourite BTW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

You can find fan translations if you know where to look. And you can look in my emulation thread to find out where to look.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The next question would be, if FFVII was released on the SNES would people hate on it so much?



the answer is no, the reason it did so well and everybody loves it is because it's the first 3D FF and the first one many people played simply because it was 3D.

And the Haters hate it because of all the Fanboys/girls that love it because it was their first FF game.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> the answer is no, the reason it did so well and everybody loves it is because it's the first 3D FF and the first one many people played simply because it was 3D.
> 
> And the Haters hate it because of all the Fanboys/girls that love it because it was their first FF game.


I have to disagree; the graphics were just one part of it. Most people picked it up because they heard it was 3D but they enjoyed it because of the interesting story and characters and broad world it was set in. If it weren't released on PS I doubt as many people would have picked it up but I think it would still have been widely acclaimed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Question, what did everyone think the hardest FF was?
> 
> I would say it was VI, for some reason it took me the longest to complete and i kept getting demolished in that stupid magic tower trying to get that old guy.



That's easy, Final Fantasy I Nes, not the remakes, the original.



The810kid said:


> If you would replace Final Fantasy VII with another would that said Fianl Fantasy have been as big of a hit as Final Fantasy VII and would Final Fantasy VII Be as popular as it is. Example if FFVIII was the 1st FF in 3d would its battle system story and characters be enough to give it the same praise as VII. Example 2 If FF VIIs was interchanged with FFVI and had its same characters, story, and battle system but it would have the graphics of FFVI would it be as big.



FFVI was a big hit for the super nintendo with the most sales to snes, but that didn't effect Final Fantasy VII sales.

Word of mouth is really what sold FF7.

FMV videos, fully animated attacks, summons, and spells also are a part of what helped shipped the game, but example(FFIX), isn't only thing it takes to ship sales. I don't think without the PS graphics it would of sold as well, simply due to the fact that it was first in this area, is part of it's charm.

I had played Final Fantasy 4 (First Final Fantasy), Mystic Quest, and Final Fantasy 6 prior to FF7.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2009)

FFIX didn't sell because newer fans, with samller brains, were drawn in by FFVII and then VIII. Having grown spoiled with fairly simple plots and human-looking characters, a deep storyline and the old art style put them off.

I started with VII but I'm appalled by all the people who didn't give IX a chance because  of its style. Some are so ignorant they think it was a "kiddie game" when it's one of the darkest games in the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> FFIX didn't sell because newer fans, with samller brains, were drawn in by FFVII and then VIII. Having grown spoiled with fairly simple plots and human-looking characters, a deep storyline and the old art style put them off.
> 
> I started with VII but I'm appalled by all the people who didn't give IX a chance because  of its style. Some are so ignorant they think it was a "kiddie game" when it's one of the darkest games in the series.



Vivi was my reason for playing through that(Best character), been so long since I played it though, I played through it so quickly, all I remember is the fat ass ugly queen and Kuja, I do remember being turned off by the silly plot though and horrible designs.

I'm planning to playing through again after I finish my run through FFI anniversary edition though, so I'll give my thoughts on it again.

I'll see if the monkey also has any deeper character to him then I remember of him 8 years ago.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2009)

The story is quite deep, actually. Unraveling the meaning of existence from both the perspective of the heroes and villains.

And what's wrong with the designs? Some are weird-looking but that's the intent.

FFIX has a heroine who is both beautiful AND practically dressed. Almost unheard of I know.


And I love Zidane. Unlike the other PS1 heroes he goes through the game with a cheerful personality like anyone else but has moments where he is somber and has to cope with things. Again like anyone else.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Who do u think is the most difficult final villain in FF?

I love FFIX,zidane was awesome and Vivi ,though my favourite hero is Tidus


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

FFIX gets extra points for the awesome Garland^^

I liked the game, it's style shouldn't be a reason for people to dismiss it. Although Kuja may look a bit too feminine for some people. He was a good character though, imo.. 

I'm going to play through VI soon, will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Who do u think is the most difficult final villain in FF?


ExDeath   .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

If nothing else FFIX had some stellar music, eh? I replayed it up to a point not too long ago myself. I had to stop since I was playing on an emulator and it glitched up and I didn't save it previously (I bought the game and played it on the emulator since it is > actual hardware).


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If nothing else FFIX had some stellar music, eh? I replayed it up to a point not too long ago myself.



FFIX music was good, and imma let you finish it, but FFVIII had the best soundtrack of FF ps1 era, the best ever.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

I think some people criticized Uematsu for reusing a lot of old tracks from the previous games in the series, in the soundtrack of FFIX. I didn't notice anything, but I haven't played I-IV either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> FFIX music was good, and imma let you finish it, but FFVIII had the best soundtrack of FF ps1 era, the best ever.


 I cannot agree. But I can appreciate the Kanye reference.


Nightfall said:


> I think some people criticized Uematsu for reusing a lot of old tracks from the previous games in the series, in the soundtrack of FFIX. I didn't notice anything, but I haven't played I-IV either.


 I never noticed anything and I've played every single pre-XI Final Fantasy game there was.  Including the Gameboy ones.

Then again my musical ear isn't very good. Some of it sounded kind of familiar, I suppose, but I could never place any of it.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 15, 2009)

From the PS1 FF soundtracks it is VIII>XI>VII imo


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Lalala


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never noticed anything and I've played every single pre-XI Final Fantasy game there was.  Including the Gameboy ones.
> 
> Then again my musical ear isn't very good. Some of it sounded kind of familiar, I suppose, but I could never place any of it.



Neither is mine, but it's just a few reviewers anyway, take it with a pinch of salt^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

If it was just battle music and such I don't think that counts. Final Fantasy battle music, (some) boss music, and fanfare should always be similar, I say. Damn it to hell if they shouldn't even be identical with some facelifting. And, by fuck, the introductory crystal theme should be identical.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't you think thats too identical though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

No. 

It was similar, but different enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

I just don't think that synthesized keyboard theme compares to the Orchestra theme that is Final Fantasy 8's battle theme.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I just don't think that synthesized keyboard theme compares to the Orchestra theme that is Final Fantasy 8's battle theme.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can find fan translations if you know where to look. And you can look in my emulation thread to find out where to look.


Thanks dude 

How much harder would you say it was compared to the increased difficulty of the IV DS release?


godtachi said:


> Who do u think is the most difficult final villain in FF?


Necron was one of the only bosses that knocked the shit out of me.

He came as a total suprise to me, i gave Kuja my all and then this dude comes down and rips we a new one 

I was all like WTF


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Lalala


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 15, 2009)

I am uncertain about the toughest optional but the easiest was Ozma imo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2009)

Honestly, in regards to music, I rank VII, VIII and IX as equals.

But honestly, I think Maybe I'm A Lion and The Extreme are ovrrated final themes.

Give me Dark Messenger


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

FF1 FF2 and FF3 themes were all pretty different from each other, the ones that came after though not so much.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2009)

The Silver Dragon part gave me goosebumps the first time I played it. One of the best pieces of the game for sure. Shame the Black Mages version lost alot of what made it good.

Also, Battle 2, in my top 3 of Boss Music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2009)

The Black Mages third album was disappointing all-around.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Black mages version of Force Your Way was terrible to.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2009)

But it doesn't matter because their version of FFVI Battle theme is so metal and awesome I can actually headbang to it. (I like a lot of their other songs but I still can't headbang to them)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok just finished Final Fantasy I AE, will start FFIX again now.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> But it doesn't matter because their version of FFVI Battle theme is so metal and awesome I can actually headbang to it. (I like a lot of their other songs but I still can't headbang to them)


----------



## Baks (Dec 22, 2009)

Anybody replayed the DS remakes of III and IV?  Whats your opinion on them?

I got them both a few days ago and am currently playing IV.

Stuck on tMt Hobbs, if the boss fight with Mum Bomb doesn't kill all my party, then a random battle after this fight does.  Since Rosa and Rydia usually don't have any MP left for healing and reviving my dead characters.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 23, 2009)

Baks said:


> Anybody replayed the DS remakes of III and IV?  Whats your opinion on them?
> 
> I got them both a few days ago and am currently playing IV.
> 
> Stuck on tMt Hobbs, if the boss fight with Mum Bomb doesn't kill all my party, then a random battle after this fight does.  Since Rosa and Rydia usually don't have any MP left for healing and reviving my dead characters.



Loved the FF4 remake.  Mt Hobbs, huh?  You should have everyone defend when the Bomb explodes and then use Yang's Kick to take the bombs down quickly.

... You can also have Edward using items instead of attacking if you're having a lot of trouble, I guess. I had him constantly using Life's Anthem, though.  Just stock up on money and then buy a bunch of recovery items in the town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the remake of 4, 3 is alright but 4 is one of my favorite games ever. Rydia pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

Just finished my second play through of FF6 yesterday, this time with the better translation with the correct names, and its so epic to go through Cefka's forms. 

Now I can get started on FF4 advance and FFIX again, my goal is to run through them all by March, will save FF7 for last.:ho


----------



## Baks (Dec 23, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Loved the FF4 remake.  Mt Hobbs, huh?  You should have everyone defend when the Bomb explodes and then use Yang's Kick to take the bombs down quickly.
> 
> ... You can also have Edward using items instead of attacking if you're having a lot of trouble, I guess. I had him constantly using Life's Anthem, though.  Just stock up on money and then buy a bunch of recovery items in the town.



I have put everyone on defense and even used Rosa to put Protect on all my characters.

The thing is when I even do that, Mum Bomb still wipes me out when she explodes.  Sometimes Yang and/or Cecil may survive the explosion and this fight but the next random fight does me in since my healers are dead.

Man this boss fight is hard.  Its one of the hardest storyline ones in the series imo.  Another tough battle I had trouble with was Seymour on Mt Gagazet in FFX, another fight that took me ages to get past.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Just finished my second play through of FF6 yesterday, this time with the better translation with the correct names, and its so epic to go through Cefka's forms.
> 
> Now I can get started on FF4 advance and FFIX again, my goal is to run through them all by March, will save FF7 for last.:ho


 Too bad, look what just got released:



You guessed it: Final Fantasy VI hard type.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

For some FF laughs.:ho


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ Pfft, whateva, FFXII was great.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

FFXII was everything people who complain about rpgs stagnating should want.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ Pfft, whateva, FFXII was great.



Yeah the game is actually pretty good, though it doesn't feel anything like a Final Fantasy game aside from a few baddies and use of Ivalice.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

The more I think about the story of FFXII and it's characters, I actually like it more. People's main complaints of Penelo and Vaan having no reason to be there suddenly become a lack of understanding on their part. Not only was Vaan dragged in ultimately cause Penelo got kidnapped, but Vaan stayed since he had Air Pirate aspirations not to mention the Occuria tried to entice him along with Ashe. And Penelo's character trait to watch her best friend's back to make sure he doesn't get into trouble. 

Sure they could have been tied in differently but it ultimately fit. I vastly prefer their loose connections to Ashe (the princess of their country mind you) and Basch (Vaan's bro's former commander) than to shit like Amarant in FFIX (why didn't you kill me Zidane! I'll follow you cause of ________). Mind you, I love FFIX as well.



Sephiroth said:


> Yeah the game is actually pretty good, though it doesn't feel anything like a Final Fantasy game aside from a few baddies and use of Ivalice.



Probably because it didn't follow the typical pace of FF where the main cast is ultimately trying to save the world from utter destruction thus they aren't the end all heroes or the main focus. Or for that matter, the main cast in XII was for the most part already set in their roles and already grew so we never really got to see any emotional advancement except from Ashe and a little of Vaan. Balthier only moved from his role as the party's ride/hired hand when he ultimately found out about Cid's involvement. Considering how SE keeps changing up FF, seems all they really need are chocobos, moogles and magic is all that's needed to be able to call it Final Fantasy. 

I wouldn't mind if they made more Ivalice games though. I think it's one of the best worlds they created. Make it a new IP even.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics had the feel of a Final Fantasy game, and the main cast wasn't the be all end all, though the characters still did develop unlike FFXII.

Though Final Fantasy Tactics I would say is the best FF game period, and that wasn't traditional in gameplay or story.


----------



## Baks (Dec 24, 2009)

Who would you guys say is the best villain?

For me its a tossup between Kefka and Kuja.  I loved Kefka's insanity and one of the few bad guys to actually take over the world.

Kuja was pretty awesome too in IX since he destroyed nearly every major city in that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2009)

FFT ranks fairly high, but it's not the best FF game.  It was just too easy to claim that title, though it did have a lot going for it.

Best villain would Kefka for me, though Zeromus had a pretty epic feel to him, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFT ranks fairly high, but it's not the best FF game.  It was just too easy to claim that title, though it did have a lot going for it.



Aren't they all easy really. 

On villain, you already know my answer, but after that Kefka probly.

and ffffffff Exdeath and his lameass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2009)

They are all pretty easy, yeah, but with most SRPGs I look for some good level of difficulty. FFT just didn't have it. It wouldn't be such a big issue if it wasn't so insanely easy. It made FFVI look like a challenge.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe if you farmed for Job Levels it was easy but playing just the story battles plus minimal grinding, the game was decently challenging. Course once you got T.G. Cid, all that went out the window. I distinctly remember much bitchin from people due to the Riovannes Castle section.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

Been playing FFTA2, this is how Vaan should of looked in FFXII.



He actually looks like a pirate.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ Well, he is a full fledged Sky Pirate in FFTA2 whereas he was just a street rat trying to be one in FFXII.  Would have been nice if he changed his wardrobe later in the game to reflect that.

That reminds me, SE should make a FF where the characters clothes change as they progress through the game or at least reflect the area they are located. Like seriously, having the characters wear practically nothing in snow covered mountains with temperatures that make the locals stay indoors was always odd. Not like any other RPGs do better but that's a general RPG genre quirk, like just running into people's houses and taking their treasure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

I believe in Radiata Stories your outfits change with equipment if I'm not mistaken. 



> Well, he is a full fledged Sky Pirate in FFTA2 whereas he was just a *street rat* trying to be one in FFXII.


Too bad only Aladdin can pull that look off and not look like a homo.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

How the hell does that dude fuck up Basch's pronuciation when it clearly says it in the game? Double Fail.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 27, 2009)

FFVII remake anyone?


----------



## SmexyBoy (Dec 27, 2009)

i want final fantasy 13 so badly !!
i cannot wait XD


----------



## BVB (Dec 27, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> FFVII remake anyone?



Holy shit, I wouldn't be able to wait for it's release.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 27, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> FFVII remake anyone?



Square Enix do seem to be able to work on two PS3 projects at once, so XIV and an FFVII remake is certainly viable.
But lets not get a head of ourselves. It'll be announced next year, not released. We'd be looking about 2 years down the line.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

Guy should try releasing FF13 and verses first in America...


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a feeling that if they DID (slim chances, but possible!) remake VII, then it'd sort of have a battle system like XIII. I just can not see them keeping what they had. 

I love the old VII by all means, and there was nothing wrong (as far as I could see) with the BS, but... I can just see SE doing it.

I can not wait to see what this announcement is, though.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, the battle system was too much like Pokemon imo.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

I must be the only one that doesn't really care about a remake. After playing the original 3-4 times plus most of the spin-offs, it doesn't excite me too much. I'd probably give a whirl regardless.

Now if SE mentioned anymore Ivalice games


----------



## Fran (Dec 28, 2009)

lol, they're already milking 7 for all it's worth. 
i don't think i'm up for replaying 7 again, not after doing it so many times already.

:33 On a tangent, I've just completed 5. Ending was terribly boring, but coin-tossing Neo X-Death to death was jolly good fun.

Also @ Lokus: Magitek just disbanded


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, I just checked their website. Well I somewhat expected that from the little I heard from talking to Vryali. Almost all the linkshells that I know of already disbanded. Omen is still going though there are really only 4-5 OGs in it while everyone else is new/from other LS. 

Thus is FFXI, nothing lasts when the content is garbage and bots rule the game and people become more loot whoorish.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> FFVII remake anyone?



FFVII or KH3, either one will be awesome, praise Nomura.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

KH3 probably. FFVII remake would flop too hard, unless it's for PSP/DS. Or maybe a new PE.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

A new Parasite Eve is already in the works but for the PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> KH3 probably. FFVII remake would flop too hard, unless it's for PSP/DS. Or maybe a new PE.



Based on the sales of just the port of FFVII on ps3, or the franchise as a whole, I don't think the remake would flop by any means.

Though I don't think it will outsell the original game unless it's on 360 and ps3.



Amanomurakumo said:


> I must be the only one that doesn't really care about a remake. After playing the original 3-4 times plus most of the spin-offs, it doesn't excite me too much. I'd probably give a whirl regardless.
> 
> Now if SE mentioned anymore Ivalice games



Well actually if you add up all the Ivalice series games, it has more then the FFVII franchise. 

FFT,FFT-TWOTL,FFTA,FFTA2, FFXII, and FFXII RW, also cell phone games, and the tower defense game on ps3/360.

A remake FFVII and Sephiroth ps3 origins game is all I want left of the franchise, then I feel I would be done with the series.

Unless they decide to make a direct sequel. 

They do still need to deal with the whole Genesis mess.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> KH3 probably. FFVII remake would flop too hard, unless it's for PSP/DS. Or maybe a new PE.


KHIII is expected and already pretty much confirmed. I doubt it's that. I also don't think a KHIII announcement would cause as big a reaction as Nomura implies. FFVII is the only thing that would. And it would flop? lol have you seen sales of it after SE put the original up on PSN?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Based on the sales of just the port of FFVII on ps3, or the franchise as a whole, I don't think the remake would flop by any means.
> 
> Though I don't think it will outsell the original game unless it's on 360 and ps3.
> 
> ...



FFT & FFT-TWOTL is the same game with a different translation thus it only counts as one. You're also forgetting Vagrant Story. 

I guess because the FFVII-games follow the same characters over and over, I've grown weary of it even though the expanded universe is nice. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the lore but I liked Ivalice's approach to it, filling the world through different casts of characters and seperated by large periods of time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Based on the sales of just the port of FFVII on ps3, or the franchise as a whole, I don't think the remake would flop by any means.



A $10 rerelease on PSN doesn't mean a full priced remake would do well enough to be financially justifiable. 

But there are a bunch of other things that would get just as much hype as an FF7 remake; a new Chrono game, KH3, Final Fantasy 15, TWEWY2, Mario RPG 2, and KH3 come to mind.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> A $10 rerelease on PSN doesn't mean a full priced remake would do well enough to be financially justifiable.


The simple huge demand for it is enough for them not to worry that it will sale, everyone knows it's going to sell, it's like saying a new Mario game won't sell well.

It's long overdue for a remake, every FF before it already have had their rereleases/remakes and all sold quite well, and you think the most popular of the entire franchise would sell bad?



> But there are a bunch of other things that would get just as much hype as an FF7 remake; a new Chrono game, KH3,Final Fantasy 15, KH3, TWEWY2, KH3, Mario RPG 2, and KH3 come to mind.



I see I see.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The simple huge demand for it is enough for them not to worry that it will sale, everyone knows it's going to sell, it's like saying a new Mario game won't sell well.
> 
> It's long overdue for a remake, every FF before it already have had there rereleases/remakes and all sold quite well, and you think the most popular of the entire franchise would sell bad?



Those remakes were either really basic ports with an added cutscene here and there or modest upgrades on portable systems.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Those remakes were either really basic ports with an added cutscene here and there or modest upgrades on portable systems.



Final Fantasy III and IV had total overhauls.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Final Fantasy III and IV had total overhauls.



Yea, modest upgrades on portable systems. FF1&2 got overhauled in the same way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea, modest upgrades on portable systems. FF1&2 got overhauled in the same way.


If modest is reworking the game from the ground up, unlike FF1 and 2 which just had redone sprites thrice.

and as many times as they port the games, ps1 ports, gba ports, psn ports, finally DS and PSP, they still always sell very well, even if it's the same games with a few bonuses.

How would FFVII remake being released for a console change that fact?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> If modest is reworking the game from the ground up, unlike FF1 and 2 which just had redone sprites twice.


Compared to a remake on a modern console; yes.



> and as many times as they port the games, ps1 ports, gba ports, psn ports, finally DS and PSP, they still always sell very well, even if it's the same games with a few bonuses.



But a full blown remake would have to sell exceptionally well. As well as a main series entry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

Then I shall take that as a bet. 

If it is a Final Fantasy VII remake, and it doesn't sell well, make sure to post the I told you so.

The game will have one guaranteed buyer though.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh wow. 

America is only for manly men of course.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy VI?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy VI?


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 28, 2009)

Tentacles! Tentacles, and lots of 'em!

From Ultros, no less... 

Everyone's favorite octopus.


I'd laugh if it was a great 3D remake of VI. I doubt it would be possible or even wanted, but it would please me greatly to see it on a new generation console.

I'd be happy with VII too, but I'm just hoping they don't reveal something...dumb--something that may have been wanted, but was already expected... such as a KH3. It's going to happen some day, and it being revealed wouldn't really be a surprise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

If it's KH3 I'll take a piss on Japan itself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> Tentacles! Tentacles, and lots of 'em!
> 
> From Ultros, no less...
> 
> ...



I would like a VI remake as well, but that doesn't seem like something Nomura would annouce.

Though VI being remade with Nomura as the artist would be epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt it's a VI remake. I have doubts a VI remake will ever even be done, unfortunately.

Maybe it's Chrono Trigger 2?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2009)

FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I mean...*cough*

I shall only play FFXII and 13 when I have completed the Classics. So it'll be a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

What are you up to?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2009)

What, didn't you see I was banned? So I was saying freedom as I am now unbanned.

Or are you asking what am I doing in general? In that case I am getting ready to start watching the 2003 TMNT toon for the first time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I mean which Final Fantasy are you up to?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh. I've started both 2 and 5 and am playing them both infrequently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

What about 3 and 4? You skipping those?  Your chronoligcal progression makes no sense to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2009)

I played 4. Honestly wasn't having that much fun with it. Plot was good enough but the gameplay wasn't that great....

And 3 doesn't interest me. Story and gameplay both sound like they suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't blindly buy into the hate on Final Fantasy III. It's a great game. If you like V you should like III. They sport a very similar class system.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 29, 2009)

the remake on  the ds? it isn't so bad. it's kinda hard if you want a casual game experience.


who's seen the new wii ff game commercials? kinda looks good! if i had a video game system, i'd be happy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually liked the NES version of FFIII more than the DS one. I didn't even finish the DS one.


----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, the DS remakes of III and IV are really hard.  I am around at least a third into IV, I just finisished the bit where Cecil becomes a paladin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Say goodbye to your best move.


----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah getting of the mountain is fine since Paladin Cecil pwns the undead. XP

But the long trip back to Mysdia is gonna be a pain though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, soon you can say goodbye to your awesome characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, soon you can say goodbye to your awesome characters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tellah. 






CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean which Final Fantasy are you up to?



I'm playing through all the games again as well before Final Fantasy XIII hits the US shores.

So far only played through FFI and FFVI, half way through FFIV and IX.

My little brother is also playing his first Final Fantasy. :ho


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I doubt it's a VI remake. I have doubts a VI remake will ever even be done, unfortunately.
> 
> Maybe it's Chrono Trigger 2?



I doubt it since Nomura really didn't have anything to do with the Chrono series.

And I've been playing replaying FFXII ever since I got component cables for the PS2. Dear god it looks pixelated now.  Gonna try to see if I can force a psuedo- Zodiac job system. Or just get Masamune's for everyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2009)

HHMMMM I guess I will play the games until 13 comes out. Maybe.

 Seph, cool looking set


----------



## Helix (Dec 29, 2009)

Just dumping this


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Helix said:


> Just dumping this



Aerith lookalike watches two girls one cup?


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 29, 2009)

lulz i thought the song was familiar


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2009)

Man,FFX' story still is confusing to me.

In the story,Tidus is a "dream". But did he exist as a real person before Zanarkand was destroyed?

Just a review for anyone who doesn't remember. The Fayth kid said that there was a war between Zanarkand a Bevelle. Bevelle was kicking Zanarkand's ass,so before everything was lost,the people of Zanarkand sacrificed themselves to become fayth to preserve the city and it's people under the form of memories,including Tidus and his parents. And it was the Fayth's "dreaming" that kept Dream Zanarkand and it's people (dreams) existing for a thousand years forward.

So. The fact that both Jecht and Tidus knew nothing about Spira,does support the fact that they had never existed as real people.

But how come they had memories of a whole life as a family,such as Tidus being a little kid and then growing as a blitzball player,Jecht's relationship with Tidus' mother and etc. 

I mean,Dream Zanarkand and the people in there are supposed to be just a hologram to represent the city that once existed,right? So it's "fake people" aren't supposed to have memories of a whole life or anything like that. 

Also,how would it possible that Tidus' mother was in the Farplane if she had never existed?

Edit: I've watched the scene again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's good to start them young. 

If you play VII and VIII I might recommend the PC versions just for the heck of it.


----------



## Baks (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually got both the PC versions of VII and VIII as the well as the ps1 versions of them.

I played VII first on the PC, it was one that got me into the series and its still my fave.

I never did buy a ps1 for various versions - I played VII, VIII and later IX on the ps2 later.

Never have liked VIII - I just don't like most of the characters besides Quistis and Seifer and Laguna, the story and the battle system.  Its one of my least fave games in the series.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just completed 5, 6, 7 and 9 over this year on PS Emulator.
It helps soooo much. You know those annoying mobs with rare 1/16 steals? Just keep reloading a saved state, and you can get it eventually. Especially important with boss steals.

It's a godsend. Although, that one point in 9 where you have a 1/256 chance of stealing a Mythril Sword from the Queen of FF-verse, Beatrix . . .  Yeah . . . Didn't bother with that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Baks said:


> I actually got both the PC versions of VII and VIII as the well as the ps1 versions of them.
> 
> I played VII first on the PC, it was one that got me into the series and its still my fave.
> 
> ...


 FFVIII is a good game if you get into it. I played it twice, hated it twice, and never finished it. Then I got the PC version out of boredom and finally beat it and enjoyed it. Still a very flawed game.


Mattaru said:


> I've just completed 5, 6, 7 and 9 over this year on PS Emulator.
> It helps soooo much. You know those annoying mobs with rare 1/16 steals? Just keep reloading a saved state, and you can get it eventually. Especially important with boss steals.
> 
> It's a godsend. Although, that one point in 9 where you have a 1/256 chance of stealing a Mythril Sword from the Queen of FF-verse, Beatrix . . . Yeah . . . Didn't bother with that


 Emulators do make life easier, but save states can be considered cheating if you use them too much. I usually try to use them as backup saves just in case something goes wrong, or im some instances to do impossible shit like you mentioned. What's the point of reloading an entire save game to do the same thing you can do instantly, right?


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 30, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Man,FFX' story still is confusing to me.
> 
> In the story,Tidus is a "dream". But did he exist as a real person before Zanarkand was destroyed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2009)

Baks said:


> I played VII first on the PC, it was one that got me into the series and its still my fave.


Hey me to. :ho

Ultima edition, I later played VIII and didn't quite enjoy it as much.



> Never have liked VIII - I just don't like most of the characters besides *Quistis and Seifer and Laguna, the story and the battle system*.  Its one of my least fave games in the series.



Isn't that everything though? 

I'm infact playing FFVIII right now, after going back to noticing now, this one had the best graphics of the ps1 era games for sure.


----------



## Helix (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81qFaoe010&feature=player_embedded#movie_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm playing VIII for the first time on my PSP, since it was released on PSN a few weeks ago. I really like the love story. pek


----------



## Angelus (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'm playing VIII for the first time on my PSP, since it was released on PSN a few weeks ago. I really like the love story. pek



I'm really looking forward to the release of VIII in Europe. It's my favourite FF and it's nice to be able to play it on my PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Casshern said:


> I'm really looking forward to the release of VIII in Europe. It's my favourite FF and it's nice to be able to play it on my PSP.



If you plan to play on the psp you should, ah nevermind, they need the sells.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

The creator of final fantasy is working on a new iPhone game. 



I wonder what it is? I'm hoping it's a full RPG rather than a strategy game like Crystal Defenders was.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm thinking it'd be another srpg since those are easier to produce.

i'm attempting to play ffxii (after just quitting several years ago) and in the beginning you're running away from castle guards or whatever and then you get caught. then you're running away from the prison and killing electricity mimics. so time consuming 

and the characters are so cirus and boring. we need some extreme personalities like barret, steiner, lulu, wakka, etc. in this game


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'm playing VIII for the first time on my PSP, since it was released on PSN a few weeks ago. I really like the love story. pek


Besides X, VIII had the best love story amongst all FF games.

And i must say FF: X's story was so fucking confusing, i have a hard time wrapping my head around it even now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 3, 2010)

Man grinding in II is such a pain in the ass.

Also summons were way too abusable early game in FFVIII, that's pretty much the entire thing I do for these early boss fights.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Man grinding in II is such a pain in the ass.
> 
> Also summons were way too abusable early game in FFVIII, that's pretty much the entire thing I do for these early boss fights.


 Just attack yourself for more HP! 

I kinda liked FFII to an extent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just attack yourself for more HP!
> 
> I kinda liked FFII to an extent.



Yeah that's what I'm doing, doesn't make it any less a pain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

It kind of plateaus after a while, IIRC. But, if you let all of them get their teeth kicked in enough you'll be pleasantly rewarded. 

Of course I played the original NES version, so I'm not sure what all the newer version has "fixed" to make the game "better".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9cFAdAp010[/YOUTUBE]

I thought this was an awesome remix. Anyone direct me to equally or more awesome ones?


----------



## Baks (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Besides X, VIII had the best love story amongst all FF games.
> 
> And i must say FF: X's story was so fucking confusing, i have a hard time wrapping my head around it even now.




The problem with VIII is that the love story is at a cost to character development.  Besides Rinoa and Squall, they didn't really develop most of the other characters in that game which was a bad aspect of VIII imo. Same thing with the story too.

IV, VI, VII, IX and X had love stories too but at least they where not the focus of most of the game unlike VIII.  They had a had good balance of other character and story development again unlike VIII's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Baks said:


> The problem with VIII is that the love story is at a cost to character development.  Besides Rinoa and Squall, they didn't really develop most of the other characters in that game which was a bad aspect of VIII imo. Same thing with the story too.
> 
> IV, VI, VII, IX and X had love stories too but at least they where not the focus of most of the game unlike VIII.  They had a had good balance of other character and story development again unlike VIII's.



Whatever.....



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

So you're saying you wished FFVIII was longer so you could see more characters, eh? You admit that you like the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2010)

So just wanted to post this.

A lot of people debate who was the real hero of Final Fantasy X. Some say Tidus, others Yuna.

And so someone elsewhere made this.
Tidus - not the hero Spira deserved, but the jackass they needed.





Oh and on the topic of love stories, I'll quote myself.



> The problem people have with the Squall-Rinoa relationship is because they fit together like Paine fits with Rikku and Yuna...that is to say, any real person of Squall’s disposition would have strangled Rinoa in the first disk.
> 
> He goes through the second disk slowly but surely chipping away his solitary resolve but even during the Garden Battle against Galbadia he demonstrated a distinct lack of focus - He might have grown to care more about Rinoa but he didn’t put that above everything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2010)

Just completed Final Fantasy 6 again, but this time on the PS.

The ending movie is bloody incredible.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there anything these two fucking games aren't on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

They aren't on the XBOX 360 yet I don't think. Won't be too long now though.


----------



## stardust (Jan 21, 2010)

VI would probably be my favourite, Mattaru. Such a glorious game. Now _that's_ one FF that truly deserves a remake.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> VI would probably be my favourite, Mattaru. Such a glorious game. Now _that's_ one FF that truly deserves a remake.



Ohhhh fork, I'd love a remake with awesome graphics.
Instead, they remade it . . . For the GBA ?_?

Time to replay 8!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They aren't on the XBOX 360 yet I don't think. Won't be too long now though.



FFI and II remakes on PS3/360?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Quexinos (Jan 22, 2010)

*Love Triangle Debate of FFVII officially over*

Dunno how many of you even knew it was still going on, but:



I'm just posting this everywhere I can because I've been debating with Cleriths for a while now and I want to make sure word gets out to everywhere I can


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 22, 2010)

I find it funny that some people actually debated this so passionately for twelve years..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2010)

I would just like to post a reply of mine to a Rinoa=Ultimecia topic.

I'm sorry but your ideas are just ridiculous.
I can't take any of these half-assed theories seriously and I think you're a troll. You have no real proof at all.

*HOWEVER* I have some legitimate evidence to a theory. We all know about R=U and how retarded it is.

But what about _C_=U?



And then see here


This is undeniable proof. Proof of what you may ask?

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Cloud is Ultima Weapon.




And what does that prove?


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Cloud is Ultima Weapon, he can only be attacking Squall because he's jealous. Why would he be jealous?



Thus Cloud being Ultima Weapon and attacking Squall proves CloudxRinoa is canon and CloTi and Clerith are just fanships.


----------



## ikki tousen (Jan 23, 2010)

would say FFVII is my favorite


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2010)

ikki tousen said:


> would say FFVII is my favorite



Then I already like you.


----------



## Kise (Jan 23, 2010)

At the risk of being in the minority, I must say that I'm not pro-love story. It's a personal reason, as the mushiness makes me feel all squirmy inside... I tolerated X-2 & XII for the lack of strong, romantic themes. It detracts a bit for me, because just like with films, I'm not big on love movies (chick flicks).

And I co-sign: VII is my favorite Final Fantasy game. Near-modern setting pulled me in.


----------



## PushMeAway (Jan 23, 2010)

My favorite FF is FFVIII. Set aside the characterization of Squall, this game is near-perfect. I beat the game 13 times and still longing to play it again. 

Its the most unique FF IMO. (Love)story-driven. Advance technology (the first futuristic FF). Wondeful sidequests. Great cardgame. Cool GFs (damn, Diablos is sooo cool). Cool characters (Zell, Seifer, etc). DAMN GOOD FMVs, esp the ending. FFVIII's Soundtrack is the best among all RPGs in existence. Characters' costume is great too. Not like the one in other FFs (FFX and beyond) whos fashion sense is crap. 

My next fav FF of all time is Crisis Core. Cloud is cooler here than in 7. the story and ending is tear-inducing. its not your usual happily-ever-after ending. 

my third placer is FFVII.

FFVII- is gorgeous. But, like Squall, Cloud is poorly developed in 7th installment of the series. the story is so cliche - save mother earth. the soundtrack is forgetable. But man, Tifa is sooo hot hehe.Vincent and Yuffie are so loveable. the best contribution of this game to all RPGs? --- the creation of the best antagonist in any videogame in history.. *Sephiroth*. The benchmark of all badass. The guy you love to see and fight with. And i believe its no surprise there are more Sephiroth fans than all FF heroes' fans combined.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like the project announced by Nomura won't be an FFVII remake. 

Dam you Square.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 23, 2010)

excellent that improves the chances of a new Chrono game.

Just to piss off some people when I play SNES Final fantasy's in my order goes like this Chrono trigger-V-VI
for PSX
It's VII-Chrono Cross-IX


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 23, 2010)

PushMeAway said:


> My favorite FF is FFVIII. Set aside the characterization of Squall, this game is near-perfect. I beat the game 13 times and still longing to play it again.
> 
> Its the most unique FF IMO. (Love)story-driven. Advance technology (the first futuristic FF). Wondeful sidequests. Great cardgame. Cool GFs (damn, Diablos is sooo cool). Cool characters (Zell, Seifer, etc). DAMN GOOD FMVs, esp the ending. FFVIII's Soundtrack is the best among all RPGs in existence. Characters' costume is great too. Not like the one in other FFs (FFX and beyond) whos fashion sense is crap.
> 
> ...



FFVIII near perfect? really? it was the worst final fantasy to date... stupid plot, annoying characters, junction system
FFVII soundtrack forgetable? REALLY?
Sephiroth the best antagonist in any videogame? He's cool but he failed miserably as a villain
Cloud poorly developed? lol

I do agree that FFVIII had an amazing soundtrack, but the best among all RPG's? Just no.


----------



## Kage (Jan 25, 2010)

Quexinos said:


> Dunno how many of you even knew it was still going on, but:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting this everywhere I can because I've been debating with Cleriths for a while now and I want to make sure word gets out to everywhere I can



OHSHI-

luckily for me i was never in the middle of those shitstorms but i've always been a cloti shipper


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I already talked about it a couple days ago.

Saddening. 

Just means were gonna have to wait longer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

They'll remake FFVII in the year 2012.


Then the world will end.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone praising FFVIII should be forced to watch  in its entirety - Clockwork Orange style.

Everyone praising FFXII should play other games in the series. 

Everyone praising FFX-2 should simply know better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

FFVIII was fun.
FFXII was decent (I didn't bother finishing it)
FFX-2 was absolute garbage, taking over MQ's spot as the worst FF game in history.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 26, 2010)

FFVIII-meh whatever

FFX-2:Wait how could you hate the game with the best job system.absolute garbage? that would mean the the job system(as a whole) is absolute garbage but that would be crazy talk.

FFXII-pure awesome people are just stuck in the past/wanted another shonen anime plot but whatever FFXIII provides shonen anime plot and pretty gameplay so the FFXII haters will never speak of it again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

I only didn't finish it because I got tired of the giant tower thing I was in. It just got boring to me and I didn't want to backtrack.

As for the job system in X-2, I'll admit I never played the game past the first battle. The intro was just too much to bear.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 26, 2010)

yes the intro... it is rather testing >__>.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Every time I see it at Gamestop or something for 5 bucks I am always tempted to give it one more chance just for a game to play.


I have yet to do so.  Maybe it's about that time.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 26, 2010)

FFXII - Screw all the haters, that game is awesome.  The hunts alone please me greatly. Doing all the hunts though is a quest ripe with backtracking.

FFX-2 - Crappy story and will test your mettle with sappyness and j-pop overload. But, it has a damn awesome job system and battles are fast and fun.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 26, 2010)

Ugh..Fucking Leblanc syndicate...


----------



## Piekage (Jan 27, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Everyone praising FFVIII should be forced to watch  in its entirety - Clockwork Orange style.



That guy sucked. A lot. And if he wasted 2 hours drawing crap magic when there is a* much *simpler way of getting _good_ magic, he deserved 2 hours of torture.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2010)

Spoony is awesome. There's so much wrong with 8's story and he pointed it all out very clearly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They'll remake FFVII in the year 2012.
> 
> 
> Then the world will end.



I can die playing my favorite game.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 27, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> Spoony is awesome. There's so much wrong with 8's story and he pointed it all out very clearly.



All I heard was him bitching about things he didn't get, or simply didn't like. Not to mention he made the game a lot harder for himself than he needed to. But hey, to each his own.



Sephiroth said:


> I can die playing my favorite game.



But it comes out December 13th. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro9Jh78PRus[/YOUTUBE]

What do ya think of this?


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy VIII, VII, and X would have to be my favorite.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 28, 2010)

My favs are VII and X. But from the looks of Versus XIII it might jump up there too


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 28, 2010)

my favorite is final fantasy 8 squall is awesome i named my kitten after him his name is leo

however my favorite villian is sephiroth 

i think the need to redo all the final fantasy's from 4 and on up for playstation 3 or at least redo 7 and 8 for playstation3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

They've already redone most of the legacy FFs to death, so I say let them go. We still need a remake of Final Fantasy VI before anything else is done. 

I'd like to see a VII remake and that's it. VIII and up had very good graphics and wouldn't really benefit as much as that clunker VII would from a PS3 facelift. It would also make no sense since the latter games aren't anywhere near as popular.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy VIII had great graphics? Iguess the cut scenes were good, but not the actual gameplay.

Any Final Fantasy without voice operations should have a remake IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

It was way better than FFVII at least. I'd rather they didn't have voices in them, personally, but that's just me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Espionage said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VIII had great graphics? Iguess the cut scenes were good, but not the actual gameplay.



That's really not something up for debate, and one of its few strong points.

Those were some of the best at the time.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, you do have a point. Regarding the voice matter to be exact.

Horrible voice actors sometimes can potentially make a character seem annoying, or dull at times. 

The problem wouldn't be as bad if they made each character talk Japanese with English subtitles or something. But then again, some people prefer just the dialogue because they have this 'image' of what the character sounds like in their head.



> That's really not something up for debate, and one of its few strong points.
> 
> Those were some of the best at the time.



I'm pretty sure FF7 at_ it's _time had great graphics as well. But I see your point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, for older games I think adding a voice that doesn't fit in with what I imagined would kind of screw up the game a bit--not completely, of course, but it'd be weird. I have nothing against VAs in new games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

It's really only because most of the time we don't get quality actors.


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2010)

On the note of Voice-acting, I think FF6 did brilliantly simulating voices with mostly MIDI sound. Kefka's laugh and especially, Celes' Aria De Mezzo Carrattere. Oh bliss. As much as I'd like to see a remake, I hated levelling up with the Esper system since I always ended up missing levels.


And on _that_ note, I'm trying to find the exact song file of this:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 29, 2010)

12's were great  Can't blame the ridiculousness of the script.

And how did you miss levels in FFVI? I never used Espers in the game to min-max though. Just learn a spell and that was it. Game was too easy to bother maxing out your chars.


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> 12's were great  Can't blame the ridiculousness of the script.
> 
> And how did you miss levels in FFVI? I never used Espers in the game to min-max though. Just learn a spell and that was it. Game was too easy to bother maxing out your chars.



12's was pretty good actually, I remember Balthier receiving very good praise from the fandom.

Yeah, I got anal-retentive about that and wanted all my characters to level up with stat + espers equipped . . . And most of the time, forgot about it until they levelled up with a non stat+ esper.

Best job/levelling up system so far for me was FF5, FF9, FF10, FF10-2.
9 was a little too easy though


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> On the note of Voice-acting, I think FF6 did brilliantly simulating voices with mostly MIDI sound. Kefka's laugh and especially, Celes' Aria De Mezzo Carrattere. Oh bliss. As much as I'd like to see a remake, I hated levelling up with the Esper system since I always ended up missing levels.



Completely agree. The opera scene was incredible, and what made it all the more impressive was that the whole thing was in 8-bit.

I've several versions of Aria, including a fully orchestrated one, with the song being sung in Italian. Doesn't make me feel as nostalgic as the 8-bit version, though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i9jyXOwJ0I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

never knew this had lyrics.  anyways this is awesome


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i9jyXOwJ0I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> never knew this had lyrics.  anyways this is awesome



Oooooh naisuuuu. I think it'd sound awesome with a female voice. 
Love it, love it. Time to search for one!


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 3, 2010)

i still stand by my statement cause if im not mistaken correct me if im wrong but most of ff fanbase is because off three characters cloud (buster sword) squall(greiver lionheart gunblade) and sephiroth(can never die and has an uberlong daikatana) but im saying i would like to see a remake of ff (4 - 8) didn't like 9 becuase well not enough faness 10 i didn't like cause didn't like the characters they were  little shady if you ask me and 10.2 widely known as the worst ff game made. also id like to see psp  ff games like crisis core,dissidia(most definitely) etc. for the ps3(correct me if there is for ps3)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the younger FF fans, maybe. But I was a fan since I was a kid and that game didn't exist when I was a kid.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 3, 2010)

well ive been a fan since i was kid as amatter of fact i have all of them from 1 and on up to 12 i even have the off to the side games like crisis core , dissidia ,the dirge of cerberus etc. i plan on getting 13 and i cant wait for 14 its going to be a mmorpg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll get XIII, and maybe Versus if it's any good, but I'll never play XI or XIV.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Time sink is a time sink?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

I refuse to play MMORPGs at all, ever.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

FF11, Everquest, Lineage 2, Ragnarok and WoW stole my life. I want it back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> FF11, Everquest, Lineage 2, Ragnarok and WoW stole my life. I want it back.


 You can buy it back, from me, for the low price os 19.99 per month.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I refuse to play MMORPGs at all, ever.



Resistance is Futile.

On an FF-related note, I found the perfect theme song for Seifer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

so iam finally finishing  FF12 in anticipation for  ff13

how the hell do you beat vaynes scrap metal angel form?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

Try to cast decoy on someone so he concentrates only on that person. Other than that, having a gambit to cast curaja when low or arise (preferably phoenix down since it's faster) when someone dies should make him manageable as far as death is concerned. 

Melee attacks tend to be better since they more damage and at a faster rate but depending on your level you might want to smack him with expose a couple times so you end up doing more damage. Or just quicken his ass to death.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Try to cast decoy on someone so he concentrates only on that person. Other than that, having a gambit to cast curaja when low or arise (preferably phoenix down since it's faster) when someone dies should make him manageable as far as death is concerned.
> 
> Melee attacks tend to be better since they more damage and at a faster rate but depending on your level you might want to smack him with expose a couple times so you end up doing more damage. Or just quicken his ass to death.



iam at like level 47 is that enough or should i grind?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

Should be close enough. I first beat him when I was level 49. Even at 99 he is annoying. If you notice he starts to move out of range from your melee then switch to bows/guns and magic.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 19, 2010)

thoughts?


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 19, 2010)

BS IMO, they probably just dont want to remake it as it could potential destory the reputation of FF7, or its something to do with sales.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it just me or have we been hearing about FFVII remakes a hell of a lot lately? Seems like every interview now there is talk of a FFVII remake lol.



Gamst said:


> BS IMO, they probably just dont want to remake it as it could potential destory the reputation of FF7, or its something to do with sales.


It's absolutely not BS. Do you understand how much time and money and preparation it would take to remake FFVII in it's entirety, keeping all of the towns, extras, etc. and scale it up to a PS3 game with detailed HD graphics? All of the scenes would have to be completely redone and the towns and world map would have to be completely rethought, not to mention you'd imagine that they would want to make the battle system amazing enough to recreate scenes seen in Advent Children, which would require a real time Action RPG-styled system  which brings out another bag of hurt. Taking on a project of that scale would require a team of hundreds, even more than FFXIII which peeked at 300 hundred devs. Squeenix might never recoup the costs of production even if the game sold 6 million copies on release.

I don't think they are exaggerating when they say an FFVII remake would take 10+ years. Maybe that's what's taking them so long right now!? :ho


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

Square takes their time making games (take that as you may, a good or bad thing) so 10 years maybe, although i think it would be more around 7. i mean they already have the storyboard and stuff laid out. the only way i see it taking 10 is if they made major changes outside of graphics.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting read to say the least, while I'd love a FF7 remake I don't see it happening sadly.

Maybe 10 years+ is accurate, maybe less, I wouldn't know since I'm not a game developer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah man, they better get started then. 

Once they finish it and release it world wide, they could go out of business for all I care, and never release a game again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah man, they better get started then.
> 
> Once they finish it and release it world wide, they could go out of business for all I care, and never release a game again.



Nonsense they can't go out of Business before they make another Chrono Trigger Sequel and a remake for FFIX...then it would be okay.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2010)

Someone made a list of the ten most androgynous FF characters.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 23, 2010)

for those who are interested:



> So far, Square Enix  has said that a Final Fantasy VII remake would be "unrealistic,"  "tough to do in HD" and "not happening." But hold out hope, die-hards, because during an interview at FFXIII's launch party, Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada finally admitted that the company is "going to explore the possibility" of revisiting the classic RPG. He didn't completely reverse the long-held position, as he says Square Enix has to decide "whether or not we're going to do it, if we're going to do it, and the platform," but he did finally admit that there have been a lot of fan requests to see the game in a new form, so he's giving it some solid thought.
> 
> Of course, the huge success of the game's re-release on PSN probably didn't hurt either. If Square's convinced a remake will sell (and people will play through Gaia yet again, possibly even on yet another platform), we'll probably see it somewhere sooner or later.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen it this morning. I'm confident they can make something awesome. I wouldn't really mind changes in the game mechanics as long as the main ideas are preserved (i.e. the use of materia in one way or the other). Whether the battle system becomes more dynamic or not doesn't really matter to me. I'm only worried about the music. Will Nobuo somehow contribute this time? I definitely hope so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, give me a break. If anything I think they've been working on the remake the entire time. They aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 23, 2010)

What I *really* want most is the flashback part. Playing with Sephiroth must be epic cool. Young Cloud being one-hit by Dragon is going to be awesome too.

And Tifa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

You just want to see her boobs.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting things would be the polish, game mechanics etc. I don't really care that much about jawbreaking graphics, but I wouldn't mind another game, unless they make drastic alternations to the storyline. Polish without hurting the nostalgia, is what I would hope for.

Another thing is the shitty English VA that usually follows, but that would be a small price to pay.

Although what I would really like, is a new game that surpasses FFVII, rather than continue to milk this...


----------



## Deimos (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You just want to see her boobs.



Haha, you mean her victory pose?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Interesting things would be the polish, game mechanics etc. I don't really care that much about jawbreaking graphics, but I wouldn't mind another game, unless they make drastic alternations to the storyline. Polish without hurting the nostalgia, is what I would hope for.
> 
> Another thing is the shitty English VA that usually follows, but that would be a small price to pay.
> 
> Although what I would really like, is a new game that surpasses FFVII, rather than continue to milk this...


Don't forget the bonus dungeon--gotta have a bonus dungeon.



Deimos said:


> Haha, you mean her victory pose?


 Yeah, you know that's right.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you know that's right.



It's cool though! I always thought Cloud's move was great too. I remember I really liked when he showed it to those poor Shinra soldiers the first time I played the game. >


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

If they do a remake I hope they get rid of his lego arms and give him actual manly arms.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2010)

I liked the lego look of the game. 

Seeing him shrug won't be the same.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally i would prefer an VIII remake, but i guess VII would suffice.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2010)

First, V and VI remakes.

I'd actually like it if VI was a PS3/3d remake, and VII was a DS/2D remake. A swap, if you will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I liked the lego look of the game.
> 
> Seeing him shrug won't be the same.







Gnome on Fire said:


> Personally i would prefer an VIII remake, but i guess VII would suffice.




FFVIII had decent graphics. The only reason I'd want it to be remade is if they maybe changed some things in the battle system.  


Stroev said:


> First, V and VI remakes.
> 
> I'd actually like it if VI was a PS3/3d remake, and VII was a DS/2D remake. A swap, if you will.


 I'd agree with this, except hte DS thing. FFVII's graphics were already bad enough, no reason to bring them down to DS levels (which actually looks about the same).


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 24, 2010)

Hell yes for a VI remake on the PS3. Oh Gawd that would be awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

You damn right it would be. It will never happen, but it would be.

I'm not even sure they'll do a 3d DS remake.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2010)

I would honestly prefer a VIII or VI remake. VIII because the storyline was just too interesting and VI because from what I've seen, the mechs powered by magic in that look _amazing~_


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You damn right it would be. It will never happen, but it would be.
> 
> I'm not even sure they'll do a 3d DS remake.



Hey a man can dream...

If they do remake it for the DS, I would prefer it to be a remake like Chrono Trigger (ie just an enhancement in graphics). The 3D FF IV turned me off for some reason, even though it's a pretty good remake.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I would honestly prefer a VIII or VI remake. *VIII because the storyline was just too interesting* and VI because from what I've seen, the mechs powered by magic in that look _amazing~_



OH LAWWWWWWWWD YOU ARE JUST TOO FUNNY!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Hey a man can dream...
> 
> If they do remake it for the DS, I would prefer it to be a remake like Chrono Trigger (ie just an enhancement in graphics). The 3D FF IV turned me off for some reason, even though it's a pretty good remake.


 Well, the thing is, they alreay have FFVI on the GBA. Porting it over to the DS would be as redundant as having 50 versions of Final Fantasy I&II--OH WAIT .

I would prefer a remake on the PS3.  I'd also be more interested in a 3D DS game for it, just because I've played the 2D version so many times. Just to see it from another perspective.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 25, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Another thing is the shitty English VA that usually follows, but that would be a small price to pay.
> .



How dare you insult Steven Blum!

Seriously though, FF7 has some okay VAs. Vincent's being the best obviously but ya got George Newbern as Sephiroth (he's JLU Superman!) and even Cloud's VA is decent. 

Not sure if Flynn as Reno would work, though. He plays a good comedic Reno but FFVII Reno is a suave merciless spy. 

Really, the only good things to come out of an FFVII remake would be:

1. Seeing Cloud crossdress and say "anything you want daddy!" in better graphics.
2. An improved translation.

And I'm sure in a remake  that both Yuffie and Vincent wouldn't be optional characters.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd agree with this, except hte DS thing. FFVII's graphics were already bad enough, no reason to bring them down to DS levels (which actually looks about the same).


That's why it'll be brilliant 2D/3Dish rendered graphics like in Golden Sun or Super Robot Wars Alpha 3.

courage!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 26, 2010)

No FFVII remake please.

The fanboys are already a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 26, 2010)

FF6 and FF7 fanboys should have a battle to the death.

Then FFIX can truly reign supreme.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2010)

Not without VIII putting up a fight


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 27, 2010)

I just say we skip the remakes of VII and VIII. Just proceed to the real PS1 square games IX, FFT, and Parasite Eve


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> No FFVII remake please.
> 
> The fanboys are already a pain in the ass to deal with.



Did they rape you in the ass because where is this pain you speak of?



Pringer Lagann said:


> I just say we skip the remakes of VII and VIII. Just proceed to the real PS1 square games IX, *FFT, and Parasite Eve*



You have good taste.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Not without VIII putting up a fight



The FFVIII Internet fandom died after people started thinking FFVIII made less sense than other Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The FFVIII Internet fandom died after people started thinking FFVIII made less sense than other Final Fantasy games.


And when KH, Crisis Core players actually played the real game.


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> And when KH, Crisis Core players actually played the real game.



I was one of these people.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, at least you aren't clueless now.

That reminds me, I need to finish the game, but my focus on chocobo breeding kinda offed me from liking it.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 29, 2010)

I only learned about this now, though I'm sure it must have been an amusing event!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Square-Enix is worse than a woman with a webcam and an audience.


----------



## Kage (Mar 30, 2010)

Deimos said:


> I only learned about this now, though I'm sure it must have been an amusing event!



"there would be bloodshed" is an understatement as far as i'm concerned


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

Twitter server crash.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

If they do that before V and VI, there *will* be bloodshed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 30, 2010)

IOn that note, 'm currently playing through FFV for the first time.


----------



## Kage (Mar 30, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> IOn that note, 'm currently playing through FFV for the first time.



i wish i got to finish that but the random bugs were annoying. one minute all is well and the next everything in my options menu is pixelated and unreadable.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

V was blast, my personal favorite.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

I just figure after beating FFVIII and FFXII, I should see the origin of this cosmic badass known as Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

You're in for a treat. The battle theme for Gilgamesh in V is the best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

I've already heard it. The Black Mages version is better I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't heard that version, and, alas, I cannot listen to it now at work.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

Well just remember to check it out when you get home then.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2010)

Heh, Yahtzee shat all over XIII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

Of course he did.  He's been clear he doesn't like JRPGs for a long time now.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

Links? Is it in the XIII thread?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

Will watch.

*EDIT:* AH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 31, 2010)

I think he said everything he needed to say on JRPGs long before that review but he had some funny points, not his best review by far though....

I'm anticipating FF Versus XIII a lot more, since Nomura is behind that, and I believe he can deliver...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 31, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I think he said everything he needed to say on JRPGs long before that review but he had some funny points, not his best review by far though....
> 
> I am not looking forward to FFXIII anyway, I'm anticipating Versus a lot more, since Nomura is behind that, and I believe he can deliver...



But XIII is just as good, if not better, than any Nomura console game.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2010)

What does the fanbase think of FF13?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

Nomura's a character designer. He should stick to that.

See, he was the character designer behind FFX. That was a good game.

Yet he was involved with the stroies of most of the FFVII Compilation, which is awful.

Also, the fandom is mixed about XIII. Much like XII, actually.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2010)

The fandom is mixed about every game besides 7 and 6. Hell, 6 is the only one that is mixed in reaction.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

I noticed alot of people that hated things about XII, suddenly missed them in XIII. XIII is pretty much heavily battle oriented so you are constantly fighting. It's more of a dungeon crawler that people considered XII to be. It's a good game, I liked it and enjoyed the battle system though it has issues that could be fixed if they took a bit more from XII. Game was reasonably easy though and you could storm through most of the game simply mashing auto-battle and switching paradigms on occasion, though that's not really a negative since the main story of every FF is generally easy. Optional shit is where the difficulty lies. 

As for the story, it honestly was very simple and straightforward. Though I did dislike how there was a lot of exposition that wasn't given to you from the characters but by a datalog that would update itself at certain points in the story. Given the context of the story, that info wouldn't have been able to be attained normally since you rarely talk to a NPC or go to populated area to learn about the world you're trying to protect. Even the main enemy bosses felt disjointed from you and you didn't really feel connected to them in any way. 

It's certainly not the best FF imo but it's not the worst. However, alot of the complaints I read about the game just led me to believe that people suck at the game (complaining that battles last too long) and that people can't see the similarities between the FF games despite being packaged differently (auto-battle is the exact same shit as the default attack command in previous entries).


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2010)

The story for XIII was somewhat interesting. I really liked the world they created with Cocoon and all the concepts with fal'Cie and l'Cie. The only disappointing part is that it had no, for a lack of a better term, WTF moments. There was no twists to the plot to make it memorable. What little shocking revelations it had was not exactly that, "shocking." FFX had a pretty good plot, considering the events that happened at Lady Yunalesca. Another example, a plot like Bioshock (ignoring the difference in genre) had a very good twist in the middle and had the player questioning what was actually going on. I suppose that is just my own personal appreciation in a story. 

To sum it up, the story was as linear as the gameplay. Not that the linearity in the gameplay bothered me at all. I mean, most games follow a strict path anyway. But since the linearity in this game drags on for 50 hours, it is more noticeable in the plot. So, I didn't mind going into straight paths for most of the game, and I enjoyed the battle system. However, since the gameplay is so linear, I think it affected the development of the story. Or simply, SE did not attempt to make a story with twists and turns.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

I played FF12 and it was pretty cash.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

FF12 was a good game. Not great but good and very fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

FFXII was fun, to a degree; too bad I never did finish it. Damn tower.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> The fandom is mixed about every game besides 7 and 6. Hell, *6 is the only one that is mixed in reaction*.


What is this.

And not having a PS3 to play XIII, I've heard lack of proper exposition and narrative also made it kinda 'eh'.

I really hope XV has the ATB system.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

Since it's introduction, they've -all- had the ATB system. Even FFXI to an extent though it wasn't visible.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

In the turn based sense was what I meant.


----------



## EJ (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone going to get the new ff online?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

I probably will though it's a shame it's really just FFXI in hi-res.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2010)

FF I - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome. Simple storyline. 4 people go out to save the world from a guy who was killed and sent back in time 2000 years and became a symbol of Chaos.



FF II - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not my favorite FF game. I liked the Dawn of Souls version better.




FF III - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One of my favorite games




FF IV - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic. Golbez is one of my favorite villains in the FF series.




FF V - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This probably takes the cake as the best FF game in my eyes. Make anyone a certain class without any stupid bullshit, Exdeath and MOTHER FUCKING GILGAMESH.




FF VI - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite FF game. Kefka is probably the best fucking villain in the whole series. He doesn't waste time trying to rule the world, he wants to fucking destroy it. He doesn't even give a shit if he died as well. Awesome.




FF VII - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was okay. Cloud was a boring fucking character. Had the personality of a piece of wood with mayonnaise spread across it. Sephiroth is a typical cliche ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pussy, one of the worst villains ever. Only thing I dislike about this game is it's so fucking overrated.




FF VIII - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I tend to ignore this one. Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the same personality as Cloud wielding a stupid gun/sword type thing who does shit damage. Ultimecia is a whore.




FF IX - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Second worse villain after Sephroth. Boring. I actually never even beat this one.




FF X - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This game is awesome just because of Jecht. Seriously. The guy is a total fucking asshole and I fucking cheer and lol every time he's in a cut scene. Ranks up with Kefka as best villain. Main characters are okay except Tidus, who's a fucking stupid pussy and Wakka who's accent is extremely annoying. Seymour is probably my favorite reoccurring boss in the whole series. Always provides me with a good challenge, especially Flux and I like his character. His goals make sense when you think about it.




FF XI - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gilgamesh looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in this game. Other than that it's okay.




FF XII - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Reminds me of FFX. Which is good.




FF XIII - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wow. This game is absolute shit. Seriously. I've played it for about 4 hours and it was so fucking boring. Friend told me to play it through to the end and my opinion would completely change. I'm glad he told me to because after I finished it, it caused my opinion to stay exactly the same. I went back to Gamestop, returned it and bought Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town, Pokemon Yellow, Unreal Tournament 2003 and Serious Sam: Next Encounter. All of which are better than  FFXIII


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2010)

FFXII reminds you of FFX? The two are very, very different from what I saw. In fact, they're almost complete opposites was my impression.

Also...Kuja was my favorite villain. But whatev.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 1, 2010)

*man thong*



A Tout le Monde said:


> FFXII reminds you of FFX? The two are very, very different from what I saw. In fact, they're almost complete opposites was my impression.
> 
> Also...Kuja was my favorite villain. But whatev.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkamgZq-wT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 1, 2010)

I always just preferred this theme.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> What is this.
> 
> And not having a PS3 to play XIII, I've heard lack of proper exposition and narrative also made it kinda 'eh'.
> 
> I really hope XV has the ATB system.



I meant to say that 6 is the ony one that isn't mixed in reaction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Well there are some psychos that didn't like VI. And, supposedly, the Japanese fans didn't like it as much.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Japanese are crazy, especially the underground doujin fans(don't ask).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 4, 2010)

Insanity is just the only way to cope with this insane world of ours.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

It's sad cause it's true

And almost done with Golden Chocoboo sidequest(somewhat), then I can beat VII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 4, 2010)

Ugh. Chocobo Breeding is the most tedious sidequest I've ever done in an FF.

By the end of it, you just want to pull out Cloud's Buster Sword and chop the Chocobo Sage into tiny, senile pieces.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Plus I've got a few more areas like Midgar and Sunken submarine ship and stuff.

THEN the token long final dungeon. I can only hope the final battle is worth it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 4, 2010)

The Northern Crater was an okay final dungeon. The end of it has a very well done lead-up to fighting Sephiroth. One of the best parts in the game, IMO.

The Sunken ship was my #1 spot to level up when preparing to fight the optional bosses.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Hm, will take this into thought.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 6, 2010)

So a guy on another forum was asking how to make sure FFXV is good because most don't like XIII and XIV is gonna be an MMO so no one cares about it.

My idea was this. Have Hideo Kojima write the story. The man's writing style screams JRPG. 

Thoughts?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 6, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> My idea was this. Have Hideo Kojima write the story. The man's writing style screams JRPG.
> 
> Thoughts?



Instead of Final Fantasy the game would be called Final Military or Final Polity or Final Conspiracy.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 6, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> Ugh. Chocobo Breeding is the most tedious sidequest I've ever done in an FF.
> 
> By the end of it, you just want to pull out Cloud's Buster Sword and chop the Chocobo Sage into tiny, senile pieces.



I was even less enthusiastic about Chocobo treasure hunt in IX...


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2010)

Speaking of 9 they are going to release it on the PSN soon....at least for the Japanese.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 6, 2010)

The Chocobo Sidequest was awesome in FFIX.
It's a mystical jourey to paradise, ruled by the epic legendary Fat Chocobo.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2010)

Well, I loaded up an old save of FFX NSGNSNCNONENNENBB from a couple of years ago. Little did I know I was at Yunalesca and got assraped about 6 times before I got the hang of her cycle. After I got the hang of her cycle I failed around 10 times before I managed to get her to about 10k hp left. Then, Mega Death came unexpectedly. 40 minute battle went to waste because I forgot her cycle.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 11, 2010)

> My idea was this. Have Hideo Kojima write the story. The man's writing style screams JRPG.
> 
> Thoughts?



Hell no. No need for convoluted BS.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

Alot of Final Fantasies are convoluted so shaatap.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 11, 2010)

Convoluted? Hardly. Ridiculous with a heavy dash of cheesy? Yep.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 12, 2010)

The World said:


> Alot of Final Fantasies are convoluted so shaatap.



Nope. Most of them are pretty straightforward and simple.

Convoluted = Overly complex.

And anyway, I've not yet seen an FF with as much convolution as an MGS.


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> And anyway, I've not yet seen an FF with as much convolution as an MGS.


Final Fantasy I.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2010)

FFVIII was contrived, if that counts.

Besides, FFIX had a very good story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

Being convoluted, last I checked, is a bad thing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Being convoluted, last I checked, is a bad thing.



I said contrived which is different and is definitely  a bad thing.
Which is why I said FF8 was contrived. Because it's not very good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Being convoluted, last I checked, is a bad thing.



Depends upon your tastes.



I have a FF7 question.  I was replaying the game and got to the part where you start collecting the huge materia when the thought occurred- as it has done in the past but I never paid much attention to it- that it was odd that the group decides to gather up the huge materia when Shinra is trying to use it to destroy Meteor.  They don't really have any solid reason why they do so and in fact it comes off as a pretty dickish move when you consider that 1) at that time they had no other ideas for dealing with Meteor and 2) that they seemed more preoccupied with pissing Shinra off than saving the planet. O_o

So I'm wondering if I just missed something while playing the game.  I mean, I get that the huge materia have value but the planet was going to be smashed to bits and it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 20, 2010)

No, you didn't miss anything. I've asked that question on FF forums before. There is no real answer except lame excuses fans can come up with.

In the context of the game, it was just a dick move.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

AVALANCHE are dicks. They fucking blew up so many reactors and killed like thousands of people. 

Barret don't give a shit. He don't have time for the weak. 

All he wants to do is shove his gun-slash-arm up Shinra's asshole


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

The only one I would say is convoluted is X, I still don't understand what the hell is with the story.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So a guy on another forum was asking how to make sure FFXV is good because most don't like XIII and XIV is gonna be an MMO so no one cares about it.
> 
> My idea was this. Have Hideo Kojima write the story. The man's writing style screams JRPG.
> 
> Thoughts?



We would get Xenosaga, but better.


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2010)

^Your One Winged Angel track is on autoplay for me everytime I'm in a same thread as you lol. Scared the shit out of me...>_>

Anyway I say bring Uematsu back as a composer to the series, so much was lost when he left


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Also Sephiroth: adblock > annoying midi.



                           .


----------



## Stroev (May 20, 2010)

Hey don't diss Kamen Rider music.


----------



## Tyrion (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have my old copy if you want to buy it with my PS2 for 70 bucks.



Lol no I'll just wait until it comes out in HD or something 

FFXII is legendary. Nothing can beat it. I only want to play it again cause it's fun, so much shit in the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 20, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. I've asked that question on FF forums before. There is no real answer except lame excuses fans can come up with.
> 
> In the context of the game, it was just a dick move.





The World said:


> AVALANCHE are dicks. They fucking blew up so many reactors and killed like thousands of people.
> 
> Barret don't give a shit. He don't have time for the weak.
> 
> All he wants to do is shove his gun-slash-arm up Shinra's asshole



Righto.  That's what I thought. 



TheDarkLord said:


> FFXII is legendary. Nothing can beat it. I only want to play it again cause it's fun, so much shit in the game.



I haven't played XII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Lol no I'll just wait until it comes out in HD or something
> 
> FFXII is legendary. Nothing can beat it. I only want to play it again cause it's fun, so much shit in the game.


 Since you're a cool NF member (I use the term cool loosely here), I'll cut you a deal: 7 bucks for the game (that's a 500% discount), and 40 bucks for the PS2. 


Memory card, cables, and controller is 23 bucks extra.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2010)

Besides a slow moving plot and horrible characters, I liked XII quite a bit. Vaan and Penelo are so useless.  FFXII IZJS was a big improvement.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2010)

Heh. My party was Vaan, Penelo and Ashe. Vaan seems to be the most balanced character.

Also, without Vaan, we wouldn't have


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

heard ff13 director wanted to make a ff7 remake but it will take a long time, hell yeah


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 24, 2010)

^ Oh really? :33 
I wonder how the major fans will react.
Worse they can do is screw the game up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

they said it will take a long time because making the game with better graphics and voice acting during cutscenes will be incredibly hard because theres so much they can do, but dont want to go too far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

You have to think they've been working on a FFVII remake for at least 3 years now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Never gonna happen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

If ff13 doesnt sell well then apparently they arent making a ff15 and will try for ff7 remake or something, who knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

They should just stop making Final Fantasy and work on new projects. Let it die, guys. Let it die in peace!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

An FF7 remake... I just replayed that game and I was thinking about what, if any, changes I would make were I to remake said game.  With a game like that... you don't want to change much unless you want rabid fans to knock down your door in the night and murder you...


*Spoiler*: __ 




I think that I'd give Cait Sith another limit break, for one.  I've never liked slot abilities and Dice was pretty damn useless.

Maybe make it so that you could control Vincent when he shifted forms so that his limits are actually somewhat useful... maybe make that cloak form he took in AC a limit break, having it boost evasion and def and function as a defensive form that protects party members.

I'd probably tweak Fort Condor as well as there were things about that I didn't like; it was impractical to constantly have to travel back there, for example...

Oh, and I'd expand the 'dating' thing to include all of the characters. 

... Maybe make it so that you can leave the Battle Square without losing your BP or at least put a save spot in the Battle Square.

Also, gaining AP at the end of the game is kind of a bitch so I'd probably put something in the game to make that go slightly more quickly... like... when you get to level 99 your experience converts to 100 exp = 1 AP or something like that.  I dunno...

Oh, I'd add a bestiary... maybe a sound check, too.

A lot of the dialogue would likely have to be tweaked.  Some of the content doesn't match up with what occurred in the other FF7 media, like with Vincent's reaction to Hojo at the end of disc 2.  They gave Cait Sith an accent which would result in the alteration of his text, too...

Finally, in addition to the 'sources' which max your stats, I would add two more kinds of sources; one to increase your HP and one to increase your MP.

... Oh, one more thing.  I would make it so that you could choose your avatar/on-screen character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Add in fast-forward and a quicker way to get a golden chocobo. I don't want to have to go through that shit again.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Supernova in HD though would be. :ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Add in fast-forward and a quicker way to get a golden chocobo. I don't want to have to go through that shit again.



Golden Chocobo doesn't take too long, though the racing gets repetitive.  What bugged me about the chocobos was that it was difficult to tell when their stats were maxed.  I felt like I was wasting tons of cash every time I gave a chocobo greens.  I'd alter that, too, now that I think about it.

And an auto-battle system like they had in FF4 would be great, and would make powering up Death Penalty much less time-consuming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

So would fast-forward.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

^ Do you think that if a diehard fan was given control of scripting/planning out the remake, that they would likely to a better job than the people who will-if it is remade- in reality make it?

Square Enix usually makes great remakes (zomfg, FF4) but I wonder... then again, there's always a risk of bias leading to ridiculous fanservice, I guess...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

If I were in charge of making it (and could competently design and produce the game) I promise I'd make it better than they could. Shit, not even close. 

I'd turn that mother out. Fast-forward, 2-3 bonus dungeons, new secret weapons/materia. Maybe an bonus island you can only find with your Golden Chocobo. Various tweaks and adjustments that would make the game more playable (including an auto battle feature). 

I'd need about 12 year to pack it all in and a budget of at least 120 million.

Of course you'd also get the ability to skip everything. All cutscenes, dialogue, etc... I think that while sometimes they let you skip a lot, they don't let you skip *everything*. Major failure in my eyes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were in charge of making it (and could competently design and produce the game) I promise I'd make it better than they could. Shit, not even close.
> 
> I'd turn that mother out. Fast-forward, 2-3 bonus dungeons, new secret weapons/materia. Maybe an bonus island you can only find with your Golden Chocobo. Various tweaks and adjustments that would make the game more playable (including an auto battle feature).



Those would be great and exceedingly well-received.  The problem with tweaking a classic is that if you try to make new stuff required the die-hard fans aren't going to appreciate it.



> I'd need about 12 year to pack it all in and a budget of at least 120 million.



Lol.



> Of course you'd also get the ability to skip everything. All cutscenes, dialogue, etc... I think that while sometimes they let you skip a lot, they don't let you skip *everything*. Major failure in my eyes.



I agree for the most part.  But some dialogue is necessary to sit through, especially when dealing with a relationship system like the one in FF7.


Oh, here's another thing I'd change.  I'd make it so that you wouldn't be required to have Cloud in your party 24-7.  Yes, he's a great party member, but I always like to swap the primary character out if I can get away with it.  Tales of Symphonia had a good way of doing this where, if you ran into a fight where a certain character was required, your menu would pop up and you could prepare accordingly.



A slight failing of the FF4 DS version was that they didn't make it so that you could use all of the living characters at the end like you could in the GBA version.  That was a kick-ass aspect to that particular remake and even though I liked the augment system a lot, I was a bit miffed that you couldn't go through the end of the game with a party of your choice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

There shouldn't be any required dialogue. I don't see any reason for you ever sitting there saying "I wish I could skip this". Like in FFXIII they had it fairly well, but you couldn't skip certain summon animations (Odin's final move), and there was that fight in Eden you couldn't skip the FMV (whereas you could skip every other one--it made no sense).

You should also have more options. Like always skipping summon animations instead of having to pressing a button (small, but a worthwhile feature and one that was in some previous games). 


Oh, and bonus characters. Sephiroth would totally be playable.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

> I agree for the most part. But some dialogue is necessary to sit through, especially when dealing with a relationship system like the one in FF7.


What relationship system?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There shouldn't be any required dialogue. I don't see any reason for you ever sitting there saying "I wish I could skip this". Like in FFXIII they had it fairly well, but you couldn't skip certain summon animations (Odin's final move), and there was that fight in Eden you couldn't skip the FMV (whereas you could skip every other one--it made no sense).
> 
> You should also have more options. Like always skipping summon animations instead of having to pressing a button (small, but a worthwhile feature and one that was in some previous games).


 
Settings for skipping things automatically?  That would be cool.  Especially considering that damned KotR sequence. I never use that materia simply because it's so fucking long. 



> Oh, and bonus characters. Sephiroth would totally be playable.



Sephiroth is overrated, but he would be cool to fight with regardless... I think it would be neat to be able to play as the Turks or with Rufus and his pet.



Sephiroth said:


> What relationship system?



The system which affects who you end up running around the Gold Saucer with.  It's a relationship system that relies upon the dialogue choices you've made in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Ah just that, the Barret one is the best.

Rufus should be the new final party member, and Sephiroth unlockable after completing the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah just that, the Barret one is the best.



Lol... if you expanded the relationship system to include all the characters... imagine one with Cid or Cait Sith. 



> Rufus should be the new final party member, and Sephiroth unlockable after completing the game.



I actually really like Rufus.  I felt he was interesting.  Also, he has the potential for some cool limit breaks and such.  And if you get Rufus, you should get the Turks.  Like... by not fighting them during the final encounter in Midgar, you would normally miss out on those three steals, but in the remake that unlocked the possibility of them joining you on the third disc or something.

You should be able to go see Marlene, Elmyra, and Reeve on the third disc in Kalm, too...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Turks can be part of his limit breaks.


----------



## Nightfall (May 24, 2010)

Playable Rufus actually sounds good, his role in battle was very brief. Still wouldn't make that much sense, since he was believed to be dead until Advent Children(or was he confirmed to still be alive ingame?), and probably spent most of the time recovering from his injuries.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Playable Rufus actually sounds good, his role in battle was very brief. Still wouldn't make that much sense, since he was believed to be dead until Advent Children(or was he confirmed to still be alive ingame?), and probably spent most of the time recovering from his injuries.



Don't care.  I wanna play him. 


Besides that, continuity isn't one of FF7's strong points.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Genesis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

We must combine our forces to be the crack FFVII remake squad. I'll alert Square Enix to pay us millions.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We must combine our forces to be the crack FFVII remake squad. I'll alert Square Enix to pay us millions.



And we will become heroes to FF7 fans worldwide.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should just stop making Final Fantasy and work on new projects. Let it die, guys. Let it die in peace!



fuck naa dude, fuck naaa


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> And we will become heroes to FF7 fans worldwide.


I think I'd get more satisfaction from playing the remade game than all the fan-wank service (unless we somehow include a lot of content that makes hot Japanese fangirls want to suck us off a lot ).

Oh, and the millions of dollars we get paid.


SuperNovaLogia said:


> fuck naa dude, fuck naaa


 I'd rather never see another Final Fantasy game than another bad/disappointing one. 

The last Final Fantasy game I played that I really enjoyed was FFIX. FFX was *okay*, but just that. Everything after that has gotten a little worse each time. I didn't finish the last two games.

Focus on other games and make them good (like Seiken Densetsu--an actual good one for fuck's sake, please!). And new, original games. And some decent remakes like FFVI.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I'd get more satisfaction from playing the remade game than all the fan-wank service (unless we somehow include a lot of content that makes hot Japanese fangirls want to suck us off a lot ).
> 
> Oh, and the millions of dollars we get paid.
> 
> ...



You're weird as hell, you like jrpg's and you couldnt finish 12 or 13? i know 12 is different and 13 is straightforward and uncomplicated, but it is still final fantasy, and it is still what i love the most about rpg's is this brand, it hasnt strayed far from its path, and dont give up on something, this is SE, they have it in them to make another 6, 7, 10, 4 again, trust me dude, FF still is epic or will be.

FF Versus 13 i think will be like FF7 hopefully, they creatively are combining the magical world of FF with reality, so that will be something I'll like, as i liked 12 when they tried doing something new with the story and how it was presented, I'm sure to love this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

I couldn't finish FFXII because I got lost in a tower and didn't want to start over and go through the tower again beause it was huge and boring.

I couldn't finish FFXIII because it was just boring and uninteresting. I didn't care what happened to anyone except Sazh, and I could pretty much figure that one out myself.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't finish FFXII because I got lost in a tower and didn't want to start over and go through the tower again beause it was huge and boring.
> 
> I couldn't finish FFXIII because it was just boring and uninteresting. I didn't care what happened to anyone except Sazh, and I could pretty much figure that one out myself.



You don't like grinding through mobs? I love the experience of leveling, and killing monsters, so depending on which tower it was, at the end or the beginning, i stayed in each one for around 3 hours just killing mobs to get money and like 8 levels. 

^See that's when you know you like a game type, I don't think you like Rpg's very much, or am i wrong? Rpg's happen to be my favorite, so i could play anyone basically unlimited times over and never lose the fun, its just how i am.


----------



## Awesome (May 24, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> You don't like grinding through mobs? I love the experience of leveling, and killing monsters, so depending on which tower it was, at the end or the beginning, i stayed in each one for around 3 hours just killing mobs to get money and like 8 levels.
> 
> ^See that's when you know you like a game type, I don't think you like Rpg's very much, or am i wrong? Rpg's happen to be my favorite, so i could play anyone basically unlimited times over and never lose the fun, its just how i am.



I'm exactly like you, which is why I didn't quit FF13 and FF12. I think I might do a FF13 NCUNEL run after I finish my FFX challenge.


----------



## Nightfall (May 24, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't care.  I wanna play him.
> 
> 
> Besides that, continuity isn't one of FF7's strong points.



I know...:\ 

Haven't played the spinoffs, but read about them...I blame the rabid fanboys who just want more shit, regardless of quality...




CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't finish FFXII because I got lost in a tower and didn't want to start over and go through the tower again beause it was huge and boring.



Oh...That tower. I suppose most people think gamefaqs are lame, but when I'm stuck in a place that is awfully confusing and just annoying I don't really care anymore. I'm not going to avoid using a faq just because of one lowpoint in the game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> You don't like grinding through mobs? I love the experience of leveling, and killing monsters, so depending on which tower it was, at the end or the beginning, i stayed in each one for around 3 hours just killing mobs to get money and like 8 levels.
> 
> ^See that's when you know you like a game type, I don't think you like Rpg's very much, or am i wrong? Rpg's happen to be my favorite, so i could play anyone basically unlimited times over and never lose the fun, its just how i am.


I basically play RPGs exclusively, actually, and even enjoy the grinding aspects of games if I'm getting something out of it that I consider worth-while. With these two games I was not getting anything worth-while and just got frustrated.



Nightfall said:


> I know...:\
> 
> Haven't played the spinoffs, but read about them...I blame the rabid fanboys who just want more shit, regardless of quality...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I will check there if I get stuck, but I just gave up on FFXII. I just didn't feel compelled to finish for whatever reason. I think I might have had another game to play or something, which usually does it for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

I've gotten to the point where I use faqs for everything, that's just how tedious side quest stuff in jrpgs have become.

Go find this guy somewhere, with some vague description of where he is at. Guide time!

Find these items scattered in 100 dungeons in the game so you can get the good armor. Guide time!

Don't open treasure chest to get the ultimate weapon. How the hell am I suppose to know this without a guide!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I know...:\
> 
> Haven't played the spinoffs, but read about them...I blame the rabid fanboys who just want more shit, regardless of quality...



Dirge of Cerberus has to be one of the most disappointing games I have ever played.  Ever... but that's partially my fault because I didn't read about the game before I bought it. DX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I've gotten to the point where I use faqs for everything, that's just how tedious side quest stuff in jrpgs have become.
> 
> Go find this guy somewhere, with some vague description of where he is at. Guide time!
> 
> ...


 I use them for shit like that when I get stuck. Those quests and secrets are annoying. If I can't figure it out, I generally ignore the secret until my replay (if I decide to replay) and then use a faq.


----------



## Reksveks (May 29, 2010)

Anyone else brought FF9 on the PS3 ?


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Is it out in NA yet? I hear it's June 15th.

It's out already for Europe. 

I MAD.


----------



## Kage (May 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Genesis.



worst. antagonist. ever.

that might be exaggerating a little but a part of me thinks it really isn't.


----------



## Reksveks (May 30, 2010)

I am europe so i don't have to wait however i am sure it will hurt my studies


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

FFVII doesn't deserve a remake.


----------



## Stroev (May 30, 2010)

Once V and VI are out.

I'd still like a system swap(VI going PStriple/Xbox3sitty, and VII going 2D on DS).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

VII's 3-D characters looked shitty compared to VI's 2-D ones.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

FF6 character models had more detail than FF7's


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

True.

I loved IX's also.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> FF6 character models had more detail than FF7's



Detail doesn't mean a design is good, both had good character design though.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 30, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI and Final Fantasy VII are the FF games I think deserve a remake the most.

I would much rather they remake these two then make another bad FF game.I played about 4 hours and XII and then quit and never picked it up again,I am playing XIII now and I am really disappointed.


----------



## Tifa (May 31, 2010)

I wish they would remake FFVI for PS3 because I don't have the platforms for the old one and I really wanna play it. Also 7 has too many spin offs like the movies and the other games already. But Square wants money and if a remakes happening I think they'll go for VII. But I guess I'm okay with that too.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

VI would be amazing on the ps3. Not sure how they would do it though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Detail doesn't mean a design is good, both had good character design though.


Though what he says isn't true in any sense.



Ladybee said:


> I wish they would remake FFVI for PS3 because I don't have the platforms for the old one and I really wanna play it. Also 7 has too many spin offs like the movies and the other games already. But Square wants money and if a remakes happening I think they'll go for VII. But I guess I'm okay with that too.


Why not emulate it?


----------



## Tifa (May 31, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Why not emulate it?


 
I'm not sure I know how to do that but I'll try.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> I'm not sure I know how to do that but I'll try.



 thread will help.


----------



## Tifa (May 31, 2010)

^Thank you


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> FFVII doesn't deserve a remake.



Don't buy it if they make one, then.



Champagne Supernova said:


> VII's 3-D characters looked shitty compared to VI's 2-D ones.



Compare them to FF4 DS.  Even if they just remade the game so that they looked like that, it would be better.  But if they're going to remake 7 they're going to have to go all-out in order to  avoid getting mauled by angry fans.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII Remake Coming In 30 Years



> “We’ve gotten this question a lot from many countries (laughs). To make FFXIII at this level of quality, it took us three to four years. If we were to make FFVII in the same style of FFXIII, it would take ten times as long, so it would be difficult to take it up immediately. However, we always keep in mind how often this is requested.”


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 31, 2010)

I just don't understand why it would take so long.It doesn't make sense to me.It took 4 years to make 13,why can't they make 7 in that time.

They aren't working from scratch all the characters designs and the story line is already made.


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2010)

> If we were to make FFVII in the same style of FFXIII, it would take ten times as long



In other words, FFXIII is 10% of the game FFVII is.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

They're going to make it after they remake 6 probably.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2010)

lol 30 years.

Oh well that's too bad.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

That's Square Enix BS'ing for you. It takes 30 years to make! One year later it's announced and released in 3 years.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I just don't understand why it would take so long.It doesn't make sense to me.It took 4 years to make 13,why can't they make 7 in that time.
> 
> They aren't working from scratch all the characters designs and the story line is already made.



Because HD towns are hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

They are lying to us. They have the game finished and are too busy playing it to release it.

Because FFVII is that good.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> But if they're going to remake 7 they're going to have to go all-out in order to  avoid getting mauled by angry fans.


In 2D. On the DS. 

Ah.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2010)

Basically, 13 has 1/10 the actual content of FFVII? good to know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

If Final Fantasy was a penis, FFVII would be Ron Jeremy and FFXIII would be a random NFer (excluding Sunrider).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont understand what is so hard about making HD towns, and why are the HD towns in FF13 so minuscule compared to ff7?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

FFVII has actual playable towns, for one. But it shouldn't take any longer to make since FFXIII has more NPCs (granted they don't do anything or talk that much).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

How about they just not remake it and let it die like it should?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

You don't have to play. Just don't ruin it for the rest of us with such jibba-jabba.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd hire but that's it.

Didn't even buy XIII.

In other news found a cheap copy of IX on Ebay


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

Idiot, it comes out on PSN in a week. 





And Ron Jeremy doesn't even have a big penis.

FF7 would be Mandingo and FF13 would be a random asian man.

FF6 would be CMX.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Have no wireless internet 

Nor a PSN account.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hooks wire up to back of PS3* 

Problem solved.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't be bothered.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

You have a wireless router right? Well connect to it 

FFIX on the psn next week? :33

Can't wait for it to look horrible on this HD monitor


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 1, 2010)

FFXII already looks horrible on a HD monitor with just component cables, I can't even fathom the PS1 iterations. Makes me want to upgrade my PC just to be able to emulate the game and make it look damn awesome.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd rather buy it.

Got VI, VII, VIII, X and XII

Might as well but IX.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII already looks horrible on a HD monitor with just component cables, I can't even fathom the PS1 iterations. Makes me want to upgrade my PC just to be able to emulate the game and make it look damn awesome.



FFXII actually looks a lot better emulated.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> FFXII actually looks a lot better emulated.



I know. 

Emulation smooths out nearly all the models so there is barely any jaggedness and you're able to play the game at a much higher resolution. 








Linking to those since they are a bit huge. The last 3 really show off how good the game looks.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow those look amazing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah they do look really good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

General question out of boredom.

Have you finished a Final Fantasy all the way through more then once, if yes, which one is your highest amount of completed runs and did you complete it within a span of the same year or multiple years?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

I played FFX twice in one year, only because my memory card glitched and formatted so i used that as an excuse to play it again.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> General question out of boredom.
> 
> Have you finished a Final Fantasy all the way through more then once, if yes, which one is your highest amount of completed runs and did you complete it within a span of the same year or multiple years?



Yes.

I've no idea how many times I've beaten FF4 and I've sometimes done so several times within a few days.

FF7, I've done... four times, I think... most likely more than that but I can't remember.

Most of the others I've only completed 1-3 times.  I haven't played 12 or 13.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2010)

FFTA for game boy advance, beat that 23 times when i was younger along with fire emblems as well, i just love the portable tactic games <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

The World said:


> Idiot, it comes out on PSN in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ron Jeremy's penis is 9 1/2 inches. Not that I know. That's pretty big if you ask me... Like, Sunrider big! 

Not half as big as my wang of course.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny how FF12 looks better than some games this generation.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a feeling Versus XIII will be better, might be already obvious though.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite will always be FFIX.  
Hence the set .  

But the other games are good too. I just miss the traditional jobs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> I have a feeling Versus XIII will be better, might be already obvious though.



Too bad it's never coming out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 2, 2010)

FFVI and FFXII I've played through 3 times, from beginning to end. FFVII, FFIX, & FFX I've done twice. The rest have all been single runs though I do keep saves of certain points just in case I want to replay the fights.

Though if you're including FFT series, then those take the cake as I've done those at least 4 times except for FFTA2 since my DS is missing. :/


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm playing FFIV now. It's pretty awesome.

I've played V, X, X-2 & XII. What do you guys recommend I play next? I'm thinking VIII, or possibly III.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 2, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Too bad it's never coming out.



Don't think so.



Either we get a trailer or news. Whichever it is, hopefully versus 13 will come out before 2012. o.O


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm replaying FFIX again.. My crazy obsession. 
I think I'm gonna replay FFX sometime too.. :33

How's the FFX-2 love here? Most people hate it.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Because it's worth hating.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFVI and FFXII I've played through 3 times, from beginning to end. FFVII, FFIX, & FFX I've done twice. The rest have all been single runs though I do keep saves of certain points just in case I want to replay the fights.
> 
> Though if you're including FFT series, then those take the cake as I've done those at least 4 times except for FFTA2 since my DS is missing. :/


>not seeing FFIV as a multiplaythrough
>my face


[/chan]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't even beat IV for the first time yet, haven't played it in over a month :X


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Play it on the DS it's good.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

I am playing it on the DS lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2010)

4, on ps1, gba and DS.
6 on SNES, ps1 and gba
7 on ps1 and ps3.
XII twice
Working on second playthrough of 9 but will probably put it off until it hits psn.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought I saw it all....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought I saw it all....





Oh, man... that's horrible...



BrightandDim said:


> How's the FFX-2 love here? Most people hate it.



Horrific girlyness aside (and this is coming from a girl) I thought it wasn't half bad.  Gameplay was pretty awesome, story was... tolerable.  I wasn't paying too much attention to the story because I had too much fun beating the shit out of monsters in different ways.



RyRyMini said:


> I'm playing FFIV now. It's pretty awesome.



4 is my favorite.  That game and ALttP are close to my heart.



> I've played V, X, X-2 & XII. What do you guys recommend I play next? I'm thinking VIII, or possibly III.



After you're done with 4?

I recommend playing 6, then 9, then 7.  Then play any of the other games in the series.

8 seems to be a love it or hate it game, so I would play the aforementioned first.  3 is a good job game, but you're not missing anything too extraordinary if you don't play 1-3 and since you've already played 5 and 10-2, you can hold off on 3, I think.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought I saw it all....



Don't use it! It will leave you with absolute despair!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm playing FFIV now. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> I've played V, X, X-2 & XII. What do you guys recommend I play next? I'm thinking VIII, or possibly III.


 You haven't played VI yet? Play VI. What's wrong with you?!


----------



## Tifa (Jun 3, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought I saw it all....


 
_"Scent breakdown:_
_Top: Apple, Plum, Bergamot, Aqua, Peach, Pineapple_
_Middle: Freezia, Lily of the Valley, Rose, Jasmin, Lily, Iris, Cyclamen_
_Last: Cedarwood, Sandalwood, Sweet Amber, Musk"_

Prepare to smell... a lot 

I am going to buy either FF VIII or FF IX I was wondering which one is the best? I don't want them to be like XIII when you know where to go all the time.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 3, 2010)

IX

*IX*

*IX*

*IX*

*IX*​


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

XXX

XXX

*XXX*

*XXX*

*XXX*​


----------



## Tifa (Jun 3, 2010)

If with three X's you mean ten I have already played that. 
So IX it is


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You haven't played VI yet? Play VI. What's wrong with you?!


I don't know any of the characters in VI, or really anything about it, when I know at least something about all of the others. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I don't know any of the characters in VI, or really anything about it, when I know at least something about all of the others. D:


 That better not be an excuse. That just means you get to learn first-hand how awesome the game is.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 3, 2010)

It's not an excuse, I'll get to it eventually. :3 But what part of it makes it so standout? =o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

Best music of the series.
Best ensemble cast of the series.
Best villains of the series.
Best story of the series.

Each character is likeable. Even the random-ass secret ones like Gogo and Umaro have their charms (Umaro more-so; Gogo is kind of a throw-away, but fun to get and his theme music is awesome). 

Once you hear Kefka's infamous laugh you'll wonder how you made it through life this far without having heard it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 3, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Horrific girlyness aside (and this is coming from a girl) I thought it wasn't half bad.  Gameplay was pretty awesome, story was... tolerable.  I wasn't paying too much attention to the story because I had too much fun beating the shit out of monsters in different ways.



I didn't like the storyline very much, but I found gameplay enjoyable too. 
The garment grids were fun.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> _"Scent breakdown:_
> _Top: Apple, Plum, Bergamot, Aqua, Peach, Pineapple_
> _Middle: Freezia, Lily of the Valley, Rose, Jasmin, Lily, Iris, Cyclamen_
> _Last: Cedarwood, Sandalwood, Sweet Amber, Musk"_
> ...



Can't go wrong with either though I prefer IX. Battles are a bit slower but the characters are enjoyable and despite it being light-hearted, some funky shit happens. Plus it has Beatrix. She alone is reason enough.

And funny you mention XIII and being lead everywhere. I remember reading on several forums how people got pissed when they hit Pulse and not having any idea where to go. FF fans are some of the most asinine bunch.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best music of the series.
> Best ensemble cast of the series.
> Best villains of the series.
> Best story of the series.
> ...



I agree with most of this. I just think that X has a bit better story. FF6 is definitely my second favorite, then IX. IX had the best music in my opinion.


----------



## Severnaruto (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to play FFVI, but:

--the GBA version is ridiculously expensive unless I ebay it, which I'd rather not
--I heard the PS1 version is shit
--I don't have an SNES anymore

So if I have to emulate it, which version should I go for--can anyone help me out?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2010)

Severnaruto said:


> I want to play FFVI, but:
> 
> --the GBA version is ridiculously expensive unless I ebay it, which I'd rather not
> --I heard the PS1 version is shit
> ...



All three are good, the ps1 has bad load times though. I think the GB version has a different, more faithful but less fun, translation though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 4, 2010)

I've played some of every FF except 13.
I've only beaten 7, 8, 9, 10, 10-2 and 12 however.

From what I remember of FFIV, I gotta say it was disappointing. I got up to the part where you're supposed to go into some forest that is a gimmick level or whatever. Metal weighs you down I think?
Anyway, I wasn't interested so I stopped there.

FFV is fun.

As for the FFs I've beaten, I rank them:

FFIX > FFVII > FFX = FFXII > FFX-2 > FFVIII

IX gets top spot because it has the best music, characters (heroes and villains) and overall plot IMO.

VII has a great cast as well and a very nice story and world.

FFX I think has a better story than XII but XII makes up for it with a superb atmosphere. No other Final Fantasy sucked me in as much as XII did. Exploring the world of FF12 is unbelievably fun. XII could have been my favorite FF if only the story wasn't so simplistic and poorly paced.

X-2 is more fun than VIII. That's why it's higher.

VIII is not without its merits. It has better music than X-2 (X-2 has okay score but nowhere near up to FF standards) and a few nice characters like Laguna, Seifer and Selphie but overall the plot is not very interesting and the world is bland.


----------



## Kage (Jun 4, 2010)

i played the original FF once on the GBA. it came with FFII but at one point it just wouldn't load my data for that portion of it anymore 
FF tactics was evil. evil evil evil.
FFIV i played on the GBA. i played it once then played it again after i unlocked some secret area because of the first play though.
i never finished FFV on the PS1.
i've played FFVI on the PS1 and GBA.
i've played FFVII 3 times.
FFVIII twice.
i never finished FFIX, FFX and FFXII.

FFIX because of technical problemsand i got stuck somewhere >_<, FFX because i didn't really care to and FFXII because i got distracted by hunts and esper side-quests.

still working on FFXIII but am disappoint.   



CrazyMoronX said:


> Best music of the series.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joRZL671Esk[/YOUTUBE]
pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Deimos (Jun 4, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for the FFs I've beaten, I rank them:
> 
> FFIX > FFVII > FFX = FFXII > FFX-2 > FFVIII



That's not a bad ranking in my opinion. I wouldn't have exactly the same one, but it would be rather close.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> IX gets top spot because it has the best music, characters (heroes and villains) and overall plot IMO.



It can be difficult sometimes to rank music because the environment often affects the perceived quality (at least for me). I agree that the music in IX is nothing less than awesome. I wouldn't be able to make a list of the amazing tracks because barring a few exceptions, they all are. For example, Crossing those Hills, Frontier Village Dali, Cid's Theme, Hunter's Chance, The South Gate Border, Cleyra's Trunk, Sacred Grounds ~ Esto Gaza and Memoria, just to mention a few, are perfect. Characters are also overall good (and funny!) and so is the plot.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> VII has a great cast as well and a very nice story and world.



Yes, I love the world of FFVII. It's my favorite.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX I think has a better story than XII but XII makes up for it with a superb atmosphere. No other Final Fantasy sucked me in as much as XII did. Exploring the world of FF12 is unbelievably fun. XII could have been my favorite FF if only the story wasn't so simplistic and poorly paced.



I agree, though I wouldn't give so little credit to the plot. Otherwise, XII had some great characters like Balthier, a nice world with a lively soundtrack and _amazing_ gameplay.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-2 is more fun than VIII. That's why it's higher.



I at least know that I've played X-2 more than VIII.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> VIII is not without its merits. It has better music than X-2 (X-2 has okay score but nowhere near up to FF standards) and a few nice characters like Laguna, Seifer and Selphie but overall the plot is not very interesting and the world is bland.



The music in VIII is superb. I, however, was never able to like any of the characters. I didn't particularly appreciate the world either. I think it would rank last for me too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I agree with most of this. I just think that X has a bit better story. FF6 is definitely my second favorite, then IX. IX had the best music in my opinion.


FFIX has some very good music, that's for sure, but I don't remember much of it outside of one or two songs. I memorized 90% of the FFVI music though just because it's so endearing.

FFVII also has top 3 music in the series, I'd say.


Severnaruto said:


> I want to play FFVI, but:
> 
> --the GBA version is ridiculously expensive unless I ebay it, which I'd rather not
> --I heard the PS1 version is shit
> ...


Emulate it and get the FFVI translated version, of course.  I can't remember if they finished the FFVI translation or not, but I'm 85% sure they did. I can help you get that if you need me to.

The GBA version "fixes" the vanish/doom trick. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for the FFs I've beaten, I rank them:
> 
> FFIX > FFVII > FFX = FFXII > FFX-2 > FFVIII


I've played and beaten every one of them except the last 2 games and the MMOs.

My ranking would be like this:

FFVI > FFIV > FFIX > FFV > FFVII > FFIII > FFVIII > FFX > FFXII > FFII > FFI > FFXIII

FFT would fall somehwere in between VI and V.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, VII had the best music. 

IX for characters.

IV for plot. 

V for fun value.

VI for the opera scene and Kefka.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2010)

4 is overrated.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> 4 is overrated.


Beggin' for a neggin'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree it's not the best of all time or anything (personal preference), but I wouldn't say it's really overrated.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 4, 2010)

Considering it's a classic for it's time and I enjoyed it thoroughly the first time I played the GBA version in 2004.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 4, 2010)

I greatly respect your opinion CMX and it's all very subjective but I can't see placing FF8 above 10 and 12.


----------



## dragonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

I actually liked XIII, the characters were very likeable (in fact, first FF where I loved all of the characters, and used all of them, and struggled to pick parties because I liked them all - usually there's one or two characters i always 'leave out' like Cait Sith, Selphie, Amarant, Lulu etc.) and the world was very well realized. I do admit though, that a lot of potential gameplay and 'fun' was sacrificed for the 'epic poetry' and philosophy that they attempted with this game, as if to make the gameplay itself reflect the narrow and hopeless path of the main characters. I did enjoy it for what it was though, even though it wasn't as much of a 'game' this time around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I greatly respect your opinion CMX and it's all very subjective but I can't see placing FF8 above 10 and 12.


 I only placed it above XII because I don't remember much of XII at all and never actually finished playing it. I do remember hating the battle system in VIII to an extent though.

I placed it above X for the same reasons (though I did finish X, I don't remember anything about it save a few things here and there). If I played them both over again I might put X over VIII, but I think I enjoyed VIII's story more.


----------



## Kage (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Beggin' for a neggin'.



I beat it, its fun, but it doesnt have the best story out of them all.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> 4 is overrated.



Kill it with fire. 



SuperNovaLogia said:


> I beat it, its fun, but it doesnt have the best story out of them all.



I agree... that said, it's still my fave.  There's just something about it.

... And it had some incredibly badass mood music.  I remember the first time I played the game when I was 8 and you get back-attacked by Scarmiglione- he was called Milon in that version- "My true strength lies in death; now join me in Hell!" and he goes from being a bent over cloaked figure to that monstrosity and then that music starts...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP0Bwg8tErY[/YOUTUBE]

Little Gaawa-chan nearly wet herself.


----------



## Kage (Jun 5, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... And it had some incredibly badass mood music.  I remember the first time I played the game when I was 8 and you get back-attacked by Scarmiglione- he was called Milon in that version- "My true strength lies in death; now join me in Hell!" and he goes from being a bent over cloaked figure to that monstrosity and then that music starts...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP0Bwg8tErY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Little Gaawa-chan nearly wet herself.



i can't listen to this anymore without hearing this instead
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8vz186pjY0&playnext_from=TL&videos=Xa5UNchzHg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2010)

^  I couldn't listen to the whole thing...


----------



## Kage (Jun 5, 2010)

it's really catchy once you get past the initial horror


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKePi3gSrqs




One of the best tracks in XII


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 5, 2010)

FFXII was superb for area music. Pretty much every dungeon or location had a very epic tune.

Hell, the Waterway (basically a sewer) had a theme so great it made you think you were marching off to some huge battle.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I dunno, it had some good tunes but nothing really stood out. That being said, I still love FF12 and it's the best FF since FF6 and 7.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 7, 2010)

I really didn't follow the story of FFXII. XDD, probably a personal problem.

The game play was beautiful though, I'm a graphics whore.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2010)

Everyone in XII had weird pig noses


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I dunno, it had some good tunes but nothing really stood out. That being said, I still love FF12 and it's the best FF since FF6 and 7.



10 says hi          .


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

9 says hi too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Good morning, sunshine. The earth says hello.

Square Enix should go ahead and make a true sequel to Final Fantasy Tactics on the PS3.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

FO SERIOUS FUCK DA HANDHELDS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

After that they can do the FFVI remake.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

One can dream CMX........one can dream of such beautiful dreams.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm actually playing FF Tactics on the PSP right now. I'm on Chapter 3 and the game has been really good so far. There is so much to do, the job system is complex, yet fun and the story is really something else.

I'd appreciate a sequel for the next-gen consoles, especially now that Blazblue showed us how good sprites can look on the PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

I should play FFT again. I really miss having chocobos on my party shooting meteors and fireballs.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

After replaying some old final fantasy's, I changed my mind. FFX isn't my favorite anymore, FF6 is. FF4 is tied with FFX for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Just as planned.

Nobody can resist the Kefka laugh.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

Not just Kefka's awesome laugh, the characters. I forgot how good they were since the last time I played the SNES version.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 8, 2010)

"Ahem... there's SAND on my boots!" 

While it's no question a fantastic game with an engaging story, great characters, music and graphics, FFVI never had the impact on me that IV, VII, IX and X had. Think it was the lack of a main character.

 Sooo many characters, switching groups, leaving, rejoining, getting replaced, going into comas, dying and so on. Most of them given pretty much the same screen time. 

I missed being able to identify with a protagonist, who the whole thing revolved around - an integral part of any RPG imo. The antagonist, on the other hand, was nothing short of a masterpiece.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Having all those characters get equal development was one of its charms though. 

The main character is arguably either Locke, Celes, or Terra. I always had it as Terra, marginally (not that I like her better, but she seemed to get more focus).


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Dark Knight was so defining because of it's villain, so is FF6. 
Bioshock too.

And Locke is a cool pimp.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to consider Terra as the main character, she was the representative in Dissidia after all. But Celes pretty much fits the role as well. Hell, you can beat the game without Terra yet Celes is mandatory. You could argue Terra is the main in World of Balance while Celes in World of Ruin.

I'd definitely would want to see VI being remade long before VII. Plus it has Mog! Fuck yeah. A species that SE just seems to abhor putting in control of the player (Tactics not included.)


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a sequel/remake to FFIX myself.

Beatrix! :ho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

Rather VI not a get a full 3-d remake

Part of it's charm lies with it's 2-d graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like something updated. I don't know if a fully 3D FFVI would work persay, but it could. The Magiteck armor in full 3D would be pretty badass.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

I loved Yoshitaka Amano artwork of the mechs on the cover of the NA Anthology game. It's so hauntingly beautiful and somewhat steampunkish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought it looked like an iron chocobo. Which is actualy badass.


----------



## Dil (Jun 9, 2010)

FFXII was the best I'd say. Loved playin' it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you agree or disagree that the picture above looks like an iron Chocobo? Depending on your answer, I won't care that you like FFXII the most.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2010)

Only FF I've beaten is the original.  Going to try play the series.

Gave FFII a try and then put it away forever.

Right now parallel playing III and X


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

i recently just went back  and beat FFX again to unlock everything. had to take a break from FF before i start FFIX. then after that  FFIV and i finish at FFV. i couldnt play 8, i just hate it with a passion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

I just finished playing Final Fantasy VI again for the umpteenth time. This time I was playing some weird-ass hack of the game that changed quite a bit.

Makes me wish ROM hacking was more advanced. I could have a lot more fun.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2010)

So I wonder what the series will be like by 2020.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Only FF I've beaten is the original.  Going to try play the series.
> 
> Gave FFII a try and then put it away forever.
> 
> Right now parallel playing III and X



Try giving Final Fantasy VII a shot. 

If you have a ps3, pick it up from the PSN store.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So I wonder what the series will be like by 2020.


 They will turn it into a First Person Shooter/God of War hybrid with RPG elements that is in 3d and borrows heavily from Western influences.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

nah by then it will be harvest moon esque


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They will turn it into a First Person Shooter/God of War hybrid with RPG elements that is in 3d and borrows heavily from Western influences.



That seems to be what the series has been gravitating towards, more action based since 12.

I mean isn't that what Versus is going to be?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sad! I love FF13 (fuck me ; but I've done all there is to do .

Missions - Check
Max anything (Items, Crystarium) - Check
Etc - Check

;___; It's like the game in terms of side-quests was totally forgotten.

Maybe I should start a new game or play FF6. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

Do a solo run. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That seems to be what the series has been gravitating towards, more action based since 12.
> 
> I mean isn't that what Versus is going to be?


 Versus is going to be heavily actionated, I think.

I could also see FF in 20 years being sandbox. That's a huge gimmick people love. Sandbox Final Fantasy? Hell yeah (this could actually be good depending on how it's done; like the giant field section of FFXIII but that's the entire game).


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Do a solo run. :33



A solo FF6 Mog run!? 

I think I'll play FF6 then!


----------



## Reksveks (Jul 7, 2010)

I want FF6 to be released on PSN so i can play finally, unless i steal my cousin's PS off him.

Does anyone know if FF XIV will have different servers for the PS3 and PC therefore i would have to chose out of the two platforms.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 7, 2010)

It's suppose to have cross-platform servers.


----------



## Reksveks (Jul 7, 2010)

That was what i thought but i wasn't too sure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Was it worth it? I don't trust PSX games on PSN. They probably suck or something. :taichou


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 7, 2010)

indeed it was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember getting really far on my 3rd attempt at replaying FFIX on emulator and it froze during this cutscene every time. 

I quit playing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 7, 2010)

WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TELL  THEM FF1, 2 AND 3 ARE THE WORST IN THE SERIES?!?!?!?

Not you guys. It's on another forum. But grah.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TELL  THEM FF1, 2 AND 3 ARE THE WORST IN THE SERIES?!?!?!?
> 
> Not you guys. It's on another forum. But grah.



FF2 and 1>13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TELL THEM FF1, 2 AND 3 ARE THE WORST IN THE SERIES?!?!?!?
> 
> Not you guys. It's on another forum. But grah.


FFI is good because it's the first in the series and carries nostalgia value. It's a pretty decet game, albeit it kind of annoying at times.

FFII is good because it innovated itself and made a few decent improvements in gameplay over FFI.

FFIII is the best NES iteration due to its top-notch gameplay and awesome class system. I actually place this game above FFXIII and FFXII because it's that good.


Nova said:


> FF2 and 1>13


Agreed.

I actually liked Final Fantasy II. I know a lot of people were turned off by the leveling system, but I enjoyed it. It was unique and interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

The remakes of FFI are fantastic, the original game is just a fucking chore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah same here, i bought the gba versions and played the shit out of em, at first i was turned off by II, but i went back to it and gave it a chance and i thought it was really rewarding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

FFI was kind of tedious at times, but I played through the original version twice. Couldn't say how many times I've played it trying different team combinations though.

I've also played a couple of the remakes and they did do some things differently that were a breath of fresh air. I really hope they don't remake it again though. It is really, really tired already. There have been about 12 remakes for fuck's sake.


The only way I'd play it again is if it were remade on the PS3 or something. Even then I'd be pissed that SquareEnix wasted its time on remaking that into PS3 if it ignored better games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

If they remake it again, they should revamp the game mechanics, and give us FFTish sprites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Indeed. They should do something different with it. Keep the basic story, maybe expand it a little, and add in better gameplay. 

I'd like to see a class changing system in the game that is more than just Monk to Black Belt or whatever they had. Maybe add in light and dark class paths and have 2 upgrades (like in Seiken Densetsu III).


----------



## Stroev (Jul 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yeah same here, i bought the gba versions and played the shit out of em, at first i was turned off by II, but i went back to it and gave it a chance and i thought it was really rewarding.


Kinda like you should do with JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. 



Sephiroth said:


> If they remake it again, they should revamp the game mechanics, and give us FFTish sprites.


That FF Gaiden is looking p. neat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

The DS Warriors of Light game?

Yeah, it looks okay. Heard it was this generations "Mystic Quest" though.  So, really, it'll be fun but probably not that great. Like a  15-hour-long 7/10 game. I'll buy it.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 8, 2010)

i feel like a fool saving my ff games when i found out PSN had them.  now i got nothing to impress my friends with


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

You can brag about your penis size. :33


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 8, 2010)

gamers don't want


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuck you Blitzball fuckyou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

You can brag about your saved game collection?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck you Blitzball fuckyou



I got so frustrated when I lost during my first playthrough. Kinda funny when I think about it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 8, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I got so frustrated when I lost during my first playthrough. Kinda funny when I think about it.



Come to think of it, a lot of mini-games in the series really suck...


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 8, 2010)

that save the condor game in FFVII was fun though


----------



## Kage (Jul 8, 2010)

Triple Triad


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 8, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> that save the condor game in FFVII was fun though



I would have liked that one a lot more if you didn't have to keep backtracking to the fort at extremely annoying and inconvenient times.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 8, 2010)

I gave up trying to win Blitzball after i nearly snapped the disc in half.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 8, 2010)

Fact: ALL FF minigames suck. Blitzball, Triple Triad, Tetra Master...

All are painful exercises in pointlessness.

EXCEPT for Chocobo Hot N' Cold. 
That was awesome.

Oh and did you know you can glitch Blitzball by just hiding behind the goalie? Score a goal then just get the ball and hover behind your goalie until the time runs out. The other team will never come after you.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought triple triad was one of the better mini games out there.  Much better than blitzball...although it did "break" the game so to speak.  Personally its my favorite mini game out of the bunch...that and winning allowed me to play on God Mode pretty much .

Triple Triad would have been better if it wasn't for the Card Mod RF ability...its hard to play it without wanting to break the difficulty of the game.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been so busy with work as of late, haven't picked up FF 13 for PS3, wanted to get some thoughts on it before I get it this weekend


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 8, 2010)

I loved Triple Triad (From VIII....IX's version annoyed the hell out of me lol).

I actually went out of my way to collect all the cards in my second playthrough.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

XIII is very shoddy I hear.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> XIII is very shoddy I hear.



should I go rent it before I decided to buy it


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure why not.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

FFX is still my favorite, I am only halfway thru FF12 though


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

V is a personal favorite of mine. 

X had some nice music to it.


----------



## Kage (Jul 8, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Triple Triad would have been better if it wasn't for the Card Mod RF ability...its hard to play it without wanting to break the difficulty of the game.



that was the only thing those cards were good for as far as i was concerned.

1 Bahamut = 100 Mega Elixirs = lol ultimecia


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I mainly loved the music in X, the gameplay, graphics and the story line that went with it, X2 was kinda of a downer


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Plow said:


> FFX is still my favorite, I am only halfway thru FF12 though



XII would have probably been my favorite if it just had more story to it.

Although granted, there was a spin off (and Vaan/Penelo/Balthier have appeared in other FF titles), but still.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm only half way thru 12, I have to admit the CGI is mind blowing


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 8, 2010)

XII had a really simple story but it was alright. The Empire was awesome and the Occuria too.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fact: ALL FF minigames suck. Blitzball, Triple Triad, Tetra Master...
> 
> All are painful exercises in pointlessness.
> 
> ...




I loved Blitz Ball


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 8, 2010)

To each their own i guess.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

when you get your stats up it's more fun


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2010)

Blitzball was fun. Trying to beat the Luca Goers was challenging at first.


And . . .
So good  (not an actual movie before you get your hopes up)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 9, 2010)

I never understood how blitzball worked.. anyone wanna explain? 
Chocobo Hot n Cold was  .


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

I made the Luca Goers a bunch of Goners


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

lol zing!

blitzball is about getting the ball in the net. you can tackle those with the ball and knock down their defense points and if it goes below zero, then the ball is yours. there's some techs players learn and all that shit too.
i don't want to look racist, but i never wanted the guados. fucking guados and their long fingers


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

best tip, give Tidus the Ball and his Jetch Shot, instant win


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

ugh, i want to give tips, but i can't remember don't want any of the good players' names. 
there's a guy in a gray whitish outfit, a bitch in red, some ronso, some al bhed.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> ugh, i want to give tips, but i can't remember don't want any of the good players' names.
> there's a guy in a gray whitish outfit, a bitch in red, some ronso, some al bhed.



I need to dig out my FFX Book to find the names


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

but no one asked for names


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> but no one asked for names



I think the book has names of all the free agents you can recruit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Blitzball was fun. Trying to beat the Luca Goers was challenging at first.
> 
> 
> And . . .
> So good  (not an actual movie before you get your hopes up)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fact: ALL FF minigames suck. Blitzball, Triple Triad, Tetra Master...



No you       .


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2010)

Annoying thing about Blitzball was that they forced you to play it as a part of the story, and each game took some time...I watched a review where you could just hide behind the keeper and just wait until the timer stopped, not sure if the glitch worked in every version though...


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

some ff games had you doing the mini games to get through, and i never did mind. i thought making zidane play in the card tournament was a good idea since he was trying to clear his head

lol and in X, tidus was a blitzball player! how can anyone expect not to play at least one game of blitzball


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

At least in Blitzball, which you only had to play the once, it didn't matter if you won or lost. In FF9 you HAD to win those card games :/ I don't like that game so I don't play it up to that point and therefore I don't have any good cards so I have to depend on pure dumb luck in order to get past it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like any of the FF mini games, either. The card games were always too convoluted or stupid for me to play.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Triple Triad was amazingly broken.  Blitzball was annoying as was Tetra Master.

Chocobo H&C was awesome.  Good rewards as well.


----------



## BVB (Jul 9, 2010)

i thought every minigame was awesome except the one in ff9 and i played many hours only these minigames.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 9, 2010)

Blitzball is a piece of shit. I hate it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

I spent 20 hours of a 70 hour FF8 file on Triple Triad on one of my earlier playthroughs. I was excited when I heard that FF9 had a card game but I, to this day, hate that game and cannot play it with any proper skill.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Best side-quest was the entire WoR in FF6.  

Getting Locke and unlocking the houses in Narshe to get Ragnarok and Paladin Shield.  Good times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't remember even attempting Triple Triad.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

If you like a game to be somewhat of a challenge, it's probably a good thing you didn't then, because Triple Triad is incredibly broken.  Spending 5 hours at the start of the game playing cards and then it's laughably easy from there on in.

Also:  The class-change event in FF1 is technically a side-quest.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> If you like a game to be somewhat of a challenge, it's probably a good thing you didn't then, because Triple Triad is incredibly broken.  Spending 5 hours at the start of the game playing cards and then it's laughably easy from there on in.
> 
> Also:  The class-change event in FF1 is technically a side-quest.



I got the Lion Heart weapon for Squall on Disc 1


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 9, 2010)

FFVIII is broken very easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I could break stuff.  I didn't even know anything about that stupid card game. I think I tried it once and got pissed and ran out of the garden screaming.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I got the Lion Heart weapon for Squall on Disc 1



Can get it right after getting beating the Brothers IIRC which is like halfway, maybe 3/4 of the way through Disc 1.  Broken as hell.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could break stuff.  I didn't even know anything about that stupid card game. I think I tried it once and got pissed and ran out of the garden screaming.



It's easy at first, but some of the later regions have stupid rules that always pissed me off.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

To break FF8 you need 1) Quetzacotl's card refining ability and 2) play a shitload of card games. You can get Quistis's character card before you even leave for your first mission 

I fucking love doing that and the game is my bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey are the Ivalice alliance games worth checking out?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

You can even Card-Mod stuff that makes your entire party invincible for a set period of time while you can still attack.  

The best ability in the game and you get it from one of the first two GFs.

What was Square thinking?  

Also:  FF5 has the sealed weapon side-quest which is pretty awesome.  Not really that broken, but still awesome.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Hey are the Ivalice alliance games worth checking out?



FFT is a must-play IMO.  It's amazingly fantastic.  FFTA takes a huge step down from FFT so I wouldn't recommend that one.  FFTA2 is quite a bit better than FFTA so that would be a good pick as well.

FF12 is also decent, not really fantastic as far as the main series goes, but it's worth a play-through.

Overall, go for FFT.  If you liked the gameplay, go to FFTA2 afterwards, it's a stand-alone title.  If you liked the setting, go to FF12.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Blitzball is a piece of shit. I hate it.



NOOOOOOO!

its the best game ever! it was so fun i miss it


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hey are the Ivalice alliance games worth checking out?



Revenant Wings is a piece of shit so don't bother unless you REALLY have a hard on for chibi-Vaan... you dirty bastard 

Final Fantasy Tactics is an amazing game. Play it. Play it now.

FFTA2 is a pretty good game but the story isn't exactly strong but the gameplay is good. Go for it if you like SRPG's.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you control the people in blitzball.  
Gaaah, coming from me who adored FFX-2, unlike most people, but seriously, give me some slack. I haven't played it in years.  

I played FF8 when I was kid, which was pretty lame since I basically only knew how to spell stuff like "bird" , "hey", "cookie". I named Squall "Hey" .


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

when a player gets the control of the ball, you get the control of the player


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 9, 2010)

Kay, thanks. 
maaag, FFIX will forever be my favorite.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

i was just thinking about IX myself. pek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 10, 2010)

To me, FFIX has a "warmer" feeling than the other games, as indirectly described in the review. :33 

I mean, I guess when I think of FFX + , I think of the technology & how more MODERN and casual it is. I mean, FFIX's timeline being in 1700's or something DOES NOT have anything to do with how "warm" I feel with it.

I mean, all FF games are inspirational, but this one just made me feel all hearty and again, _warm_.  
That's why I loved it most. When I played FFX and the sequel, I thought it was my favorite until I played IX again.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 10, 2010)

ix indeed had a lot of charm-it was the first ff that i finished without feeling forced to. it would be serious but not too serious that it affected how the individual characters would react. 

i also thought it was awesome how when the characters entered a town, they'd go their own ways and we got to see what they were thinking and doing. like when quina keeps trying to eat everything or when vivi gets introspective watching chocobos.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohh, I loved that! Especially that, even if short, the characters all got their own path/story (besides Quina.. He didn't really have a story. )
I mean, all FF games have that, but this was plot-related, not just side-quest or anything. 
I find it more interesting like that because we won't have to constantly focus on ones story (FFX-2, sorta, aside from the Crimson Squad.) 

I hate that PS3 can't play older games.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, a lot of FF games had character moments which i loved. one FF that didn't have that was FF12.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 11, 2010)

Vivi is one of the best FF characters ever

Why did he have to die?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

He is the reason I played FF9, awesome little black mage.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

FFX and XII are the best ones ever made


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Idk. I'm not really fond of XII. I don't know why D: I really like VIII probably because it was the first FF game I've played. :> I failed though since I was still a kid  I really wanna try out VII though  Playing XIII right now. Graphics ftw.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> FFX and XII are the best ones ever made



IV, VI, and VII beg to differ.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2010)

FFIX begs to differ.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

^ :ho 
Vivi was truly amaazing. :33 
I miss him .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2010)

FFV begs to differ.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

FF versus XIII begs to differ. Even though it's not out yet


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

I really wanna play XIII but I don't have a 360/PS3 && I'm SO not gonna get in Wii if I have to shake the controller to attack.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Aww. You're missing out.  Lol same, I mean Wii can be really fun with other games but not FF.  I can't imagine playing FF on Wii D8


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX begs to differ.





Stroev said:


> FFV begs to differ.



True, both better then XII at least.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

I didn't play XII . Is it any good?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Think offline mmorpg, with a heavy political story, and the worst main character in all of Final Fantasy, that's XII.

You still have Balthier and Fran though.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

I rented it and returned it. Couldn't get into the story at all.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. 
Now I know it's the best game ever.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I didn't play XII . Is it any good?



Most underrated FF among fans of the series.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I'm prolly not gonna play it.  
But when people start putting fanon into the storylines and ruining it for me with fandom, either to motivate to play or not, then I get pissed then and rebel by doing the opposite.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Most underrated FF among fans of the series.



Wouldn't that be XI? :ho


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Nver played XI either. ELABORATE.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

Isn't that the first online one? Never played it before. Wanna hear about it too please :3


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2010)

It has the best stories.

Shadow Lord and Promathia? Yes please. 

Shantotto.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought IX had the best story.  
XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Wouldn't that be XI? :ho



Well most people who don't like XI haven't played it, can't rate something you have no experience with.


XI has a long story, due to all the expansions:
You play as a resident of one of the three nations. It's been 20 years since the Shadow Lord, the vanilla games big bad, has been defeated. Things go down and he makes a comeback. You uncover his backstory and find out why he became the Shadow Lord.

Then comes the expansions with everything from political intrigue to battles between gods. It's essentially every classic Final Fantasy story arc mixed with quite a few original ones. The music is great, probably among the top three soundtracks for a Final Fantasy. 

The gameplay is similar to FFXII or XIII with you only controlling your character. Unlike other MMOs where you can do lots of things by yourself almost everything in Final Fantasy XI requires other players(sometimes dozens of them) for any shot at success even basic leveling up although it is easier to grind on your own now than it was when the game first came out.

The battle system is an active time battle system like most games since IV combined with all the macro stuff you'd find in other MMOs. Players start the game with the option of six classes to play as but can unlock up to 20 they can switch between by completing various quests. You level cap has recently been lifted from 75 to 80.

At this point the community is mostly comprised of the hardcore but they're pretty open to new players as long as they want to learn how to play.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmm, interesting..  
I don't know if i'll play it, but i'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2010)

what are the odds of the XI servers being kept once XIV comes out


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what are the odds of the XI servers being kept once XIV comes out



Probably not likely unless there's a massive population drop and even then they'd merge servers first.

It's a pretty good revenue generation, iirc it's still has more subscriptions than the vast majority of MMOs, it might even be in the top five.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2010)

They said they'll support XI as long as it maintains players. I know plenty of people from XI that are either staying with XI or playing XIV simultaneously. Though they have consolidated some of the servers already.

And give XII a try. Most fans just hate it cause it lacks spikey haired heroes with a big ass sword. They also fail to realize that the battle system is a more streamlined ATB system and you can play it like a "regular" FF if you want. XII is one of the best and the world in it is not only massive but there's lore and tons of shit to do.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

never played XI didn't have the equipment to play it


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2010)

Why is Jecht in Dissidia instead of Seymour.

_ASIDE_ from the fact that Jecht is cooler.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why is Jecht in Dissidia instead of Seymour.
> 
> _ASIDE_ from the fact that Jecht is cooler.



what console is that on


----------



## BVB (Jul 11, 2010)

^ playstation portable


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

the one thing I do not have of course


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> They said they'll support XI as long as it maintains players. I know plenty of people from XI that are either staying with XI or playing XIV simultaneously. Though they have consolidated some of the servers already.
> 
> And give XII a try. Most fans just hate it cause it lacks spikey haired heroes with a big ass sword. They also fail to realize that the battle system is a more streamlined ATB system and you can play it like a "regular" FF if you want. XII is one of the best and the world in it is not only massive but there's lore and tons of shit to do.



tons of shit to do with shitty characters you could care less about 

and i guess tidus has a daddy complex and so, he's a villian. but in all defense, jecht is a hero  lord braska should thank him


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> tons of shit to do with shitty characters you could care less about



The majority of the playable cast are supporting characters at best, including Vaan.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 11, 2010)

Edit: nervemind, do not exist.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2010)

when I asked about hte Ivalice alliance, I was also asking about Vagrant Story.  Is that worth it in the least?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, it's excellent, both it and Tactics are must plays.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The majority of the playable cast are supporting characters at best, including Vaan.



ok so if vaan is a supporting character, who are the main characters? that dumb princess is supposed to be the person i need to care about as an audience? i feel cheated.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 12, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> ok so if vaan is a supporting character, who are the main characters? that dumb princess is supposed to be the person i need to care about as an audience? i feel cheated.



Ashe, Reks, Basch and Balthier.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2010)

almost done with FFX, preparing a couple sidequests beforeI take on Sin.

my queue is as follows:
X-2 (It was gift, thus I feel obligated to play it)
XII
IX

will play the Tactics games on commute


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> almost done with FFX, preparing a couple sidequests beforeI take on Sin.
> 
> my queue is as follows:
> *X-2 (It was gift, thus I feel obligated to play it)*
> ...



Don't.

Just don't.



Why are you playing 9 last?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to, I can never turn down a gift no matter how shitty.

also the concept of saving the best for last.

also according to the track and confirm it will be coming after XII does


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I played X-2 and I still regret it after several months.


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have to, I can never turn down a gift no matter how shitty.
> 
> also the concept of saving the best for last.
> 
> also according to the track and confirm it will be coming after XII does



Okay, fair enough.

9 is brilliant so I can understand that reasoning.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeesshh. IX is luff. pek 
I liked X-2. 

I feel quite repetitive, considering ive said this like 10 times on here. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

You would like X-2. :taichou


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 13, 2010)

X-2 is a fun game, the plot is completely surreal, but it's a fun game to play.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played X-2 and I still regret it after several months.



game playwise it was a complete let down


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished FFX, an _ok_ game, not particularly good but I didn't HATE it.  Build up to the final boss was pretty epic though (Fahrenheit attacking Sin and HULK JECHT).


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Finished FFX, an _ok_ game, not particularly good but I didn't HATE it.  Build up to the final boss was pretty epic though (Fahrenheit attacking Sin and HULK JECHT).



After you play FFXII go back to FFX and see just how much worse it seems this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't remember 90% of the plot of FFX, nor do I remember 95% of the ending.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 15, 2010)

X-2 is a very fun game and by far the most unique installment in FF history.
The mission system gave you a greater role in playing the game you might say.

Also the voice-acting improved a lot in it. (even though X's voice-acting isn't as bad as some claim)

The music is..alright. Not up to FF standards but FF standards are very high. So even a decent FF Ost is good.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

Also holy fucking shit, if you unlock Yuna's Nirvana weapon the game becomes completely unloseable.  She becomes hands down the most broken character I have ever used in an RPG, I felt like I was cheating


also gotta say I loved the whole JECHT HULK thing, I can't get this out of my head
[YOUTUBE]vGIswJBe9PU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 15, 2010)

FFXII's ending was shit compared to X's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2010)

X's ending sucked too though.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

FF8 still has the best ending :33


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Also holy fucking shit, if you unlock Yuna's Nirvana weapon the game becomes completely unloseable.  She becomes hands down the most broken character I have ever used in an RPG, I felt like I was cheating



what was so broken about her?
I can't remember her abilities in the endgame because I've never used her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> X's ending sucked too though.



FFVII's ending was the worst. 

Seriously. I do like FF7 but I just turn off the game every time I beat Sephiroth. No point in watching the lame-ass FMV that comes after.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked X's ending -- it was sad but it was interesting.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

All FF's have the best ending. :33


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

Karotte said:


> what was so broken about her?
> I can't remember her abilities in the endgame because I've never used her.



With Double AP I filled up pretty much half of the entire sphere grid without grinding.
Also One MP Cost allows for infinite spaming of Holy
and Damage Break allows for MAXIMUM damage
and Triple Overdrive


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

Yuna is the strongest character in the game. With Nirvana I hit with 9,999 damage same with Holy. 

With Magus Sisters and Bahamut/Yojimbo/Anima I hit 99,999 damage. Ridiculously broken. ;lmao


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2010)

Started Tidus' story in Dissidia, lawl James Arnold Taylor is obviously having fun his narration voice sounds like him rubbing it in the faces of the people who didn't like the FFX dub, and its glorious


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2010)

So I just found this "review" of Final FantasY IX.



It's too long to bother reading it all so I just skimmed it to find the worst inaccuracies.

For instance, once he actually started to try and summarize FFIX's plot, we got this.

"We get heroes that try to be as likable and straightforward as Cecil, Butz, and their respective crews, but are also forced to grapple with sordid pasts and personal demons like Cloud, Squall"

Yep. Cecil didn't have a sordid past or personal demons whatsoever.

"villains with personalities and motives as two dimensional as Zemus and Exdeath, but who are as overexposed and zazzed-up to the degree of Sephiroth and Edea."

I had no idea Exdeath's actual motivation was proving the worth of his existence. 

 I am unsure if the writer even played the older FFs. I mean, I didn't even beat IV and I know Cecil had a ton of problems.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

i wish there was a way to play Dissidia online


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2010)

> and it would probably work if Zidane didn't look so damnably much like a hideous mutant clone of Jonathan Taylor Thomas and act like he was the sole recipient of all Squall's unused testosterone.






Ganta said:


> i wish there was a way to play Dissidia online



AD Hoc party and X Link Kai.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

seriously?  never heard of X-link. I gotta check this out.  beast my friends with Tidus from home


----------



## BVB (Jul 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> With Double AP I filled up pretty much half of the entire sphere grid without grinding.
> Also One MP Cost allows for infinite spaming of Holy
> and Damage Break allows for MAXIMUM damage
> and Triple Overdrive





The World said:


> Yuna is the strongest character in the game. With Nirvana I hit with 9,999 damage same with Holy.
> 
> With Magus Sisters and Bahamut/Yojimbo/Anima I hit 99,999 damage. Ridiculously broken. ;lmao



every time I hit with tidus it's 99,999 and with auron it's 30k-50k.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

yea, a beefed up Tidus becomes nasty with Haste+quick hit.


----------



## BVB (Jul 18, 2010)

I was so disappointed at the endbosses of X after beating the judge and all black bestia..


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 18, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So I just found this "review" of Final FantasY IX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a bit hilarious.

Although I will say that Kuja was quite the villain--probably my favorite villain of any FF thus far. 

The cast itself was nice--everyone got some development time, at least.  Zidane, Garnet, and Vivi especially so.

One thing I loved about IX was that everyone was already in a set class, as far as abilities were concerned.  Alot of people typically bash it for this, but it was an aspect I enjoyed.  It made battle strategy when picking a party a bit more fun.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> X's ending sucked too though.



You would rather have had Tidus not dying in the end?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> That is a bit hilarious.
> 
> Although I will say that Kuja was quite the villain--probably my favorite villain of any FF thus far.
> 
> The cast itself was nice--everyone got some development time, at least.  Zidane, Garnet, and Vivi especially so.



I completely agree. Which is why I took issue with the thing I posted. The guy clearly didn't understand Kuja's character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2010)

Also, while the writer of the article is an idiot and tried to make it seem like a bad thing, the attention to Garnet was exquisitely done.


----------



## BVB (Jul 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2010)

> Although I will say that Kuja was quite the villain--probably my favorite villain of any FF thus far.


Emperor Mateus fucking Palamecia


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkx3KcO7TCs[/YOUTUBE]

"Mice are wont to play when the cat is away."


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2010)

Greatest thing I have ever seen

[YOUTUBE]PG7lvNkyPZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2010)

Where are you in X-2? What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2010)

16% it says, alright.  The gameplay is infectious, but the game's feel and tone just washes me wrong.

thinking of just starting IX and getting back to it later.


also for FFV and VI, GBA or Anthology


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2010)

Well FFIX is better than X-2 so I can't fault you for leaving X-2 behind to play the best FF ever.

As for Advance or Anthology, it depends.

FFV - Go with Advance no question. The translation is much better and funnier. It's what made people actually like the game while the Anthologies version turned a lot of people off. I remember 5 being treated like one of the worst FFs back in the day.

FFVI is a bit trickier. The GBA version has a more literal and accurate script but the Anthology version uses the SNES one which is much beloved. It added a few lines and altered a few characters from how they were originally but some people preferred the changes.

So it's kind of a case of Your Mileage May Vary.

Still, if you've never played VI at all, you should probably just go with GBA. It is the "righter" one  somewhat.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 16% it says, alright.  The gameplay is infectious, but the game's feel and tone just washes me wrong.
> 
> thinking of just starting IX and getting back to it later.
> 
> ...



FFX-2 had a great battle system and some good ideas, but the way it was presented was terrible. It would be a good idea to do IX and then X-2 later. Also, go for advance both ways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2010)

Play the most correct version of FF6, the fan translation of snes FF6.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2010)

How is that the most correct


----------



## Tifa (Jul 20, 2010)

I just started playing FF IX. And it is awesome 
Just wanted to say that...


----------



## Piekage (Jul 20, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> I just started playing FF IX. And it is awesome
> Just wanted to say that...



Damn right it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

You gotta play the original FFVI on the SNES when it was FFIII in order to be cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I kind of want to play VII again since it has been so long, but I'm holding out for the remake. 

It's coming. It has to be.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2010)

IX is so boss. the little things make it charming. like the little cursor sounds in the menu; walking on creeky steps; the battle ring right before fighting a monster that wants a crystal; the way vivi runs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, FFIX sure is one of the better games, that's for sure. It has a good ambience to it.


----------



## BVB (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kind of want to play VII again since it has been so long, but I'm holding out for the remake.
> 
> It's coming. It has to be.



Slowly I stop hoping.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

SquareEnix has lost all of their ideas and ability to make new Final Fantasy games any good. They have to restort to endless remakes.


----------



## BVB (Jul 20, 2010)

It's all Enix fault.

after they merged with Squaresoft FF started to become bad.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree, Enix ruined Final Fantasy. FF12 would have been an amazing game if it wasn't for the battle system and mandatory grinding.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

I thoughti t was cause the director almost died and everyone scrambled to take his place.

Also Squeenix is considering porting V and VI to 3DS but are waiting to see all practical applications of the system before making a final decision.

Also Dawn of Souls, or PSP


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 20, 2010)

IX & X-2 finally get som lurv, ne?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

X-2 = :taichou

I couldn't play it. I tried, oh how I tried.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 20, 2010)

I felt it had such a different aura && base than X , despite being the sequel & I was disappointed with THAT the most. 

but I still liked it.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> X-2 = :taichou
> 
> I couldn't play it. I tried, oh how I tried.



Couldn't finish it. :taichou

Oh how I tried, but I just couldn't. 

Spat in the face of it's predecessor.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thoughti t was cause the director almost died and everyone scrambled to take his place.
> 
> Also Squeenix is considering porting V and VI to 3DS but are waiting to see all practical applications of the system before making a final decision.
> 
> Also Dawn of Souls, or PSP



I liked the psp version more, but it's more or less the same game. 

FFX-2 shat on my favorite FF. I made sure I got the sad ending in that game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

If you mean the ending where Tidus doesn't come back, that's not the Sad ending. It's the Normal one.
See it here.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How is that the most correct



All the names are unchanged from their original japanese names, and the dialogue for the most part is a direct translation.

So Tina is Tina and Mash is Mash, no silly changes by Woolsey.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of people like Woolsey and think he did an exceptional job. That isn't even factoring in that he was an employee just like anyone else and had to translate it according to Nintendo's specifications.

And some name changes are for the better.

Butz to Bartz for example. Butz is the more literal translation but guess what? It sounds fucking stupid in English.

Japanese and English don't always crossover well and when they simply can't mix in a good way, changing a few names is overall beneficial to the story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

The names were changed just to change them, no purpose behind them, and other censorship.

The most correct is the uncensored version, and I was correcting you on that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

Butz was changed because it's simply stupid in English.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

Butz is a understandable name change, but even so I'm against all forms of needless censorship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Butz will always be Butz in my mind. I originally played the FFV translation for SNES, so I never had it any other way. Bartz is even dumber than Butz, if you ask me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Butz will always be Butz in my mind. I originally played the FFV translation for SNES, so I never had it any other way. Bartz is even dumber than Butz, if you ask me.



As did I, before the gba version was released.

I would be making the same argument for other games if Cloud was changed to Cameron and Zidane to Zid.

That's how I feel about the name changes in FFVIFFIII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

FFXIII could've used Woolsey. Hope, Orphan, Lightning and Snow are about as lame and uncreative as Tina.

 Haters be damned.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

Just finished XIII.

I thought it was a pretty good game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll have to borrow a PS3 to play it sometime. But I still need to finish FFIV so I'll do that first.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

FF IV is my favorite Final Fantasy that game is just great.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thoughti t was cause the director almost died and everyone scrambled to take his place.
> 
> Also Squeenix is considering porting V and VI to 3DS but are waiting to see all practical applications of the system before making a final decision.
> 
> *Also Dawn of Souls, or PSP*



For FF I and II? I want to say PSP since I love the graphics and overall quality, but if you want more bang for your buck then Dawn of Souls, because it comes with both FF1 and 2 *like the PSP versions should have*.



> Just finished XIII.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty good game.



Ditto. Played a bit of the post game, but I can rape anything I want now except Adamantoises and the Ultimate Weapons cost way too much to make, so I settled for FF5 GBA.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2010)

X-2 would have been so much better if it wasn't mission based, and just had a linear story (ala X).  It was ok, but that's what brought it down in my opinion.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

^ well that would defeat X-2's whole purpose. That purpose was to be the opposite of X.
(Yes, yes insert a joke of "well it succeeded as it was the opposite of good")

A lot of people complained X was too linear, even by JRPG standards. 

X-2, by contrast, is the most non-linear game in the history of Final Fantasy. 
It gives you much greater control over the plot, world and characters than any other FF ever has.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 20, 2010)

So I played over 2 hours of IX, pretty impressed so far. Game aged well .


----------



## Piekage (Jul 20, 2010)

The only problem I had with X-2 was the cringe worthy dialogue and story. Everything else was good enough.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> So I played over 2 hours of IX, pretty impressed so far. Game aged well .



The great thing about IX is it only gets better!

And I didn't mind X-2's story that much. The subplot with the Crimson Squad was great and I loved the Den of Woe.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> So I played over 2 hours of IX, pretty impressed so far. Game aged well .



Goood!! 



Piekage said:


> The only problem I had with X-2 was the cringe worthy dialogue and story. Everything else was good enough.



Didn't like the "missions" or how philosophical Yuna was. :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2010)

Yuna: Give me a Y!
Rikku: Give me an R!
Paine: Give me a break.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)

IX is still my favorite "PS era" Final Fantasy to replay.

At first I wasn't too impressed when I played through, but when I played it again, I liked it more.  Third time, I was like...geez, I like it so much better now.  It was odd, since that's the only FF I went through with that phase.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

The first thing that caught my attention in IX was Vivi. :33
I luff black mages.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

> All the names are unchanged from their original japanese names


fuck you

Kefka forever, Cefka never

Also Terra is cooler than Tina

edit: 





> ◦Terra Branford was originally named "Tina" in the Japanese version. That's a western name, so a translator today would probably let it pass unchanged. However, the reason she was named that was because to the Japanese ear, "Tina" sounds exotic and unusual. Obviously this was not the case in the west, so Woolsey changed it. The earth connotations of her new name also unintentionally created a parallel between the other heroine, Celes.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The great thing about IX is it only gets better!



The word I would use to describe IX is that it is charming.

I'm currently at the forest after crashing the air ship. Before that, I loved the way they tied everything and brought the characters together.

On another note, what's with that ugly ass queen :amazed?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

> The word I would use to describe IX is that it is charming.
> 
> I'm currently at the forest after crashing the air ship. Before that, I loved the way they tied everything and brought the characters together.


this.

Up to the ice cavern.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Goood!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like the "missions" or how *philosophical Yuna was*. :ho



That sucked too. Thanks for the reminder.:ho 

Still, one good thing came out of X-2, character models for Dead Fantasy.



> Yuna: Give me a Y!
> Rikku: Give me an R!
> *Paine: Give me a break.*



Paine was kind cool. Kind of like a female Squall, but not quite as hot as that fanart pic I gots.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

^ Hey, it's my duty to remind people.  

&& Paine has been said to be based on Squall.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I must admit I did prefer the English name changes for VI.  Terra > Tina, and Kefka > Cefka. :ho

On a side note for IX, I do still wish Beatrix would have just joined the party.  However, she was and is still probably my favorite "support playable" thus far in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Paine is the lovechild of Squall and Lulu. Canon.

Also I preferred Yuna to Paine. But Rikku was the worst in X-2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> On a side note for IX, I do still wish Beatrix would have just joined the party.  However, she was and is still probably my favorite "support playable" thus far in the series.



The only support character/temporary party member as good as Beatrix is Lord Larsa Ferrinas Solidor AKA the real hero of Final Fantasy XII.


Not only is he cute as a button and immensely heroic, he has an infinite supply of X-Potions.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha, yeah I did like Larsa as well.

X-Potion galore was oh so fun to have sometimes as well lol.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 21, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Paine was kind cool. Kind of like a female Squall, but not quite as hot as that fanart pic I gots.



I read somewhere that she was based off of Squall.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> The only support character/temporary party member as good as Beatrix is Lord Larsa Ferrinas Solidor AKA the real hero of Final Fantasy XII.
> 
> Not only is he cute as a button and immensely heroic, he has an infinite supply of X-Potions.



I hacked Beatrix into my party with a gameshark. Kinda hated that she wasn't a perma character. What's funny is that there's one open slot when you change party members.

Yes, Larsa was the best support character from XII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya know, Sephiroth was a pretty cool character to play as well.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes that's katethegreat. She also gave lyrics to you're Not Alone.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> fuck you
> 
> Kefka forever, Cefka never
> 
> ...





Ice Prince said:


> Yeah, I must admit I did prefer the English name changes for VI.  Terra > Tina, and Kefka > Cefka. :ho



You only like them cause you had those names first. 



Ice Prince said:


> IX is still my favorite "PS era" Final Fantasy to replay.
> 
> At first I wasn't too impressed when I played through, but when I played it again, I liked it more.  Third time, I was like...geez, I like it so much better now.  It was odd, since that's the only FF I went through with that phase.


I felt that way about the game as well, I disappointed when it came out, now it's just a fun a game for me.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Yeah, I must admit I did prefer the English name changes for VI.  Terra > Tina, and Kefka > Cefka. :ho
> 
> On a side note for IX, I do still wish Beatrix would have just joined the party.  However, she was and is still probably my favorite "support playable" thus far in the series.



I remember ym Gamesharked save that had her as a party member for good. Couldn't learn new abilities or anything, but still nice to have her  Also, IX became my favorite PS era one over the years too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

FF VII, But 8 Prolly My Fav. Squal & Rinoa Love Story > Romeo Juliet


For Final Fantasy Fans vvvv


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgrbVvM-G6M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Yadda Mean


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

Exdeath reminds me of the Broodwich voice from ATHF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the only actual canon pairing of FF games that I like are :

- Zidane x Garnet
- Squall x Rinoa 



For the other games, I support the non canon. 
Like Rikku x Tidus.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 21, 2010)

lulz@Cefka 

Cid x Aeris - "I wanted to give her a ride in the Highwind......" :ho


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

LULZ. :ho

Gippal x Paine is cute too, IMO.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

For non-canon pairings, I support Squall x Ellone because they are actually both very mature and she could help him with his crippling emotional problems.
He hasn't thought of her as Sis in around ten years BTW. I don't know why so many people are hung up on that.

Other than that, I support Tifa x Aerith because the Love Triangle is stupid and these two fine ladies should just get together.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

I support ZackXAerith and CloudXTifa


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I support Umaro x Terra and Ultros x Terra, Celes, Relm, Tifa, Aeris, Rydia, Yuna, Rikku


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

You're a terrible person CMX. 













how could you forget Eiko?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

There's one more appendage she can have from Ultros all to herself.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

There's always been fuss over Garnet vs Eiko. 
Poor Garnet, always having the lower hand.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

So ya kno, before Dissiia came out, me and other FF nerds have a grand old time imagining what the heroes and villains would say to each other.

I remember my favorite one was how all the villains were chatting about their pads and Sephiroth went "...I just got a big hole in the ground."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> There's always been fuss over Garnet vs Eiko.
> Poor Garnet, always having the lower hand.



Eikio's White Magic is better IIRC. But Garnet is good for her badass summons.

But hey, Zidane can share ladies. In fact, I've seen it done. Zidane x Garnet x Eiko x Beatrix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Eiko's way hotter than Garnet.  She's got that loli thing going, you know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

No. You're a terrible degenerate. I could never find such a thing remotely attractive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I meant in battle skills. Hotter in battle skills.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh. Right you are then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I would give all my money for 1 night alone with those powerful battle skills.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you guys forgetting Garnets trance?


----------



## blackbird (Jul 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros x Terra, Celes, Relm, Tifa, Aeris, Rydia, Yuna, Rikku



Bet Amano would love to do a Hokusai like that. 

FFIX's greatest minigame was defo cooking time with Eiko and Quina. I always made plenty for dem mooglz.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2010)

I typically like non-canon pairings, since we're sorta on the subject lol.  But I do like some of the conventional ones as well.

Locke x Celes
Shadow x Terra 
Cloud x Aerith
Seifer x Quistis
Gippal x Rikku 
Vaan x Penelo
Balthier x Fran
Balthier x Vaan :ho

Gotta have the yaoi ones too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Yaoi you say?

Only yaoi pairing I support in FF is Zidane x Kuja. It's very yummy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Only gay pairing I support is Umaro x Mog. I'd like to see them furry critters go at it. 

Gay pairings in my Final Fantasy? :taichou


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Everyone is gay for Kuja.

Because he's way sexier than Bridget.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

I heart this song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQ6yP3QqN4[/YOUTUBE]



> && Paine has been said to be based on Squall.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

lol bug Cid


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

gwok gwok.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> lol bug Cid



Oglops are a weird addition to the list of FF creatures.

Also, on the topic of FF music, does anyone here actually own any Final Fantasy soundtrack CDs?

I still have my S-Generation CD from about ten years ago that I bought at a GameStop. It's basically a Best Of Final Fantasy Music for FF7-9.

This was the best track on it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u49Uxsijjc&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]

It's immeasurably better than the actual version in the game.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

Just sniped a guy and bought Vagrant Story for .50 more than the other guy :ho

The Ivalice Alliance is mine


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have the CDs, but I always listen to them on YT or put them in the background music of movies.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oglops are a weird addition to the list of FF creatures.
> 
> Also, on the topic of FF music, does anyone here actually own any Final Fantasy soundtrack CDs?
> 
> ...



I have that CD too.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Just sniped a guy and bought Vagrant Story for .50 more than the other guy :ho
> 
> The Ivalice Alliance is mine



Well done sir. Resort to anything to complete the Ivalice Alliance.:ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2010)

Even play Tactics Advance?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Even play Tactics Advance?



Yep. Good game, though not as great as the original. I liked Marche.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Playing as the bad guy was fun.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Even play Tactics Advance?



I'm actually liking this quite a bit, but then again I'm leaving War of the Lions for later so maybe my opinion of it will go down once I do but for now I like it.

Also what order should I go through THE ALLIANCE?  I have all the games and want the experience


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros x Terra, Celes, Relm, Tifa, Aeris, Rydia, Yuna, Rikku


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, kinda like that. 

FFTA was decent, I didn't much care for FFTA2 for some reason. I just got bored with quests.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Also what order should I go through THE ALLIANCE?  I have all the games and want the experience



Chronologically I think, which would be FF12, FF12RW, War of the Lions, Vagrant Story. I think there's more but I can't think of them atm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

War of the Lions is the best in The Alliance, if not the best Final Fantasy game period.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2010)

Playing Crystal Chronicles of gamecube.

Shit is so cash.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Prendergast (Jul 24, 2010)

you're right. i definitely did not want. i for one, was happy when she croaked


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2010)

OH GOODNESS HAHAHA  

DON'T TEASE THE OCTOPUS YOU SON OF A SUBMARINER


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 25, 2010)

^That is pretty catchy.

On a random note, I am curious about what the new 3DS Final Fantasy is going to be (although I'm pretty sure we'll end up with a remake of V and/or VI at some point).

Geez, I'd love to have VI remade for the 3DS.  That would make me go out and buy one ASAP lulz.


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 25, 2010)

anyone else been highly disappointed in the numerical entries since X? i thought X was awesome but everything since then has just been a disappointment to me. i grew up with final fantasy and yoshitaka amano is so close to my heart, i love his concept art and style in general.

none of the new entries have really packed the punch previous ones did, it's like...eh. something changed for me. not hating or anything but 11, 12, and 13 just havent made me feel "final fantasy" at all.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

^ Total agreement. 
I loved up to X-2 , but anything beyond, I haven't been able to actually connect with. I mean, I still think they're fun && everything, but there hasn't been any major sparks for me.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Zeromus is awesome. who's the haters?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Zeromus is awesome. who's the haters?



People who loved Golbez and didn't like the bland .

When people list the best FF villains, Golbez is brought up approximately ten thousand times more than Zermus for a reason. Even though Golbez really isn't the villain.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

I go with Kuja, since he was cool like that to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuja is my favorite villain as well.


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> anyone else been highly disappointed in the numerical entries since X? i thought X was awesome but everything since then has just been a disappointment to me. i grew up with final fantasy and yoshitaka amano is so close to my heart, i love his concept art and style in general.
> 
> none of the new entries have really packed the punch previous ones did, it's like...eh. something changed for me. not hating or anything but 11, 12, and 13 just havent made me feel "final fantasy" at all.



ever since squaresoft merged with enix and became squeenix?  heh
12 was way too shortlived for a final fantasy title. 11 ate into my bank account, time and life. 13 I have to play with one hand.

14 . . . not going to waste my time on another MMO after 11.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Kefka is the best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)

Zidane: You'd better keep your promise Kuja!
Kuja: Of course. you needn't worry one bit.
*they leave*
Kuja: What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Kuja is my favorite villain as well.



 

Garland was a little icky to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)

Which one? FF1 or FF9?

FFIX Garland was pretty awesome.


Plus who doesn't love organ music for the villain?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

I defy your statement && say FFIX. 
It might've been because I was sick [literally] at that point when he was introduced. :ho 

Kuja's badass cut scene intro theme was one of my favorites. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la5fuoxTV9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 25, 2010)

i agree about the magic lost after X, but maybe it's also because we're getting older?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

They lack the epic music and classic battle systems, while having generally boring generic cast instead of diverse unique ones like the ones of IV VI VII IX X.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

FF needs to go back the style of 6 and 9

All this futuristic crap is boring


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

I loved the characters in VIII & IX. 
All so different from each other, yet there were those specks of similar devotion and such. 

*Not FF ;;* Chrono Cross [another Square game] had pretty good music too, IMO.

Edit; Champagne Supermova ; AGREED. I thought I was the only one who thought that.  
I felt "warmer" at those types of games.


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2010)

FF9 is always overlooked; it's amazing. Contains my favourite FF cutscene:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> FF needs to go back the style of 6 and 9
> 
> All this futuristic crap is boring


I wouldn't say that's the problem at all, looking at XI and XII.

It's something else.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 25, 2010)

But FFXII at least made up for it with some still good music and characters like Gabranth and Dr. Cid.

Ah, Dr. Cid. You were way more awesome than Vayne Prettyboy Solidor.
And I usually like prettyboys so you know Cid is awesome.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Alexander was cool, but I was still confused on what it was, exactly.  XD 

Now Beatrix had one of the best themes.  
I like the title screen one very much.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

Beatrix was also really hot.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

I liked Garnet best in terms of appearance. 
Her hair was nice ~


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

And then she cut it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

I always thought she had a different "aura" to her with her outfits. With her dress, I think of her as more "girlier, babyish" while her original outfit portrays her general path, "sophisticated, devoted." 

Weird. XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2010)

Vivi is the best. 

Curse the lack of Vivi fanart, can't get a proper set.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 26, 2010)

Vivi was <3.

I really enjoyed IX--probably haven't really enjoyed a FF since then.  I played X--it was ok.  XII would have been better if characters already had a set job class(es), and had more story as compared to roaming.  XIII is just...I don't know.  It was good, but didn't have that "magic".

Favorite all time character is probably Celes from VI.  I really enjoyed her development through VI, which is why I'm hoping for a remake on the 3DS.  SE already pretty much said they were going to see how the 3DS worked out before they made a decision on remakes, since they already pushed the limits of the regular DS with the IV remake.  

That, to me, pretty much means we'll get remakes of V and VI at some point--they just have to figure out if the console(in this case, the 3DS) would support it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

OMG. Vivi was my second favorite, fo sure.  
his story was my favorite of them all. :33


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

The only FF game that I've played and am still playing now is Dissidia  It's introduced me to the characters and some of their pasts and in doing so, I'm thinking of playing the other games.

I've looked up the maaaaaaany different FF games that there are and IX interests me the most. The plot sounds very well thought out and Zidane just makes me wanna squee  By far my favourite character from Dissidia!

Not so sure on VII - maybe it's all the hype and that Cloud annoys me with his pessimism...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2010)

I suggest starting with X, it's all around a good play and a good starting game for a newbie, then go back and play IV and VI, then VII and IX.

The rest just aren't as good as those 4, but they are worth playing after.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 26, 2010)

Well of the classics era, IX is definitely the most lighthearted.  Of the ones that I played--VI, VII, and VIII are certainly much darker in terms of story and setting.  

IX certainly has a good story though, don't get me wrong.  Zidane is probably the most light hearted main protagonist of the bunch from back then, so it was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2010)

sephiroth 

look on pixiv you'll find some good vivi fanart plus there's tons of great fanart celebrating ff9's 10 year anniversary


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I wouldn't say that's the problem at all, looking at XI and XII.
> 
> It's something else.



FF XII was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

FFXII had its charms.

I just want another FFT game that isn't a shitty FFTA game and I'll be happy.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I suggest starting with X, it's all around a good play and a good starting game for a newbie, then go back and play IV and VI, then VII and IX.
> 
> The rest just aren't as good as those 4, but they are worth playing after.



Thanks for the advice  I better go to the Playstation store and buy them! *smile*


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 26, 2010)

o phew, i was going to buy a cheap copy of ffta just because it's fft. unfortunate that the psp got the port from the psOne and ds got the childish plot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

FFTA isn't that bad or anything, it just is nowhere as good as the original FFT. It's way different, weird, and very childishly themed.

They need to man-up and bring back the original theme.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

FF XIV looks amazing in every way shape and form 


Prendergast said:


> o phew, i was going to buy a cheap copy of ffta just because it's fft. unfortunate that the psp got the port from the psOne and ds got the childish plot



I love Tactics Advance so far, it's charming.

Also War of the Lions is a completely new port with updated FMVs and completely redone translation


----------



## BVB (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> FF XIV looks amazing in every way shape and form



but it's an online game.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Complete Uematsu score, straight up beautiful graphics, the new job systems, I want this game so fucking badly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Tactics Ogre > FFT.  And it's being remade, too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Remade ???


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, don't overlook FF5 either. It's a great game, with Uematsu's trademark awesome piano score. I liked the job system.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 26, 2010)

I just want my VI remake.  

I'm repeating because it dawned on me again how badly I want it.

Don't let me down now that we've got the 3DS on the way, SE.

I'm debating on trying out the IV remake for the DS--anyone who has played it, what are your thoughts on the game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Remade ???


 Yeah, not a port from what I heard. A major remake kind of along the lines of Estopolis II would be my guess, but there aren't any details.


FFV had a wonderful job system, I'd say. Second only to FFT from what I've played. I'd play a game with a job system over a game with a sphere/grid/dress/weirdshit system any day of the week.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 26, 2010)

^Agreed, that's what I liked about IX so much as far as jobs were concerned.  Everyone already had a set job, so you knew right away what their strengths and weaknesses were going to be.

I hate having to build characters from scratch (ala VII, VIII, and XII), and basically picking a class for them.  I'd rather it already be planned out, and just going from there.  

VI had classes, but I wanted a bit more depth to it I suppose.  I'm sure a remake would remedy this (and I do hope they keep the ultimate weapons for each character from the GBA port).  

Celes with Save the Queen = <3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't like it when they give you crap like "you can give this character anything you want, but he's going to suck with everything but this specific set of skills, and be awesome with these ones..."


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

^ Agreed with both of youu. 
I really miss those days. :[

&& I'm still bummed out that they changed the names of the classes in the latest.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Oh, don't overlook FF5 either. It's a great game, with Uematsu's trademark awesome piano score. I liked the job system.



I love this design


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm on mobile, so the screen was loading with the pixels && I thought it was Man-Brahne.


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2010)

So epic. Oh yeah. And FF5's Gilgamesh - how fucking badass! Haha, went out with a bang. 



> I don't like it when they give you crap like "you can give this character anything you want, but he's going to suck with everything but this specific set of skills, and be awesome with these ones..."



My pethate for FFs is things like the Esper System, where if you level-up without equipping a stat+ esper, you lose out on stat gains. I have to be a perfectionist and get perfect stats >.< which is irritating.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I just want my VI remake.
> 
> I'm repeating because it dawned on me again how badly I want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> So epic. Oh yeah. And FF5's Gilgamesh - how fucking badass! Haha, went out with a bang.
> 
> 
> 
> My pethate for FFs is things like the Esper System, where if you level-up without equipping a stat+ esper, you lose out on stat gains. I have to be a perfectionist and get perfect stats >.< which is irritating.


 Oh, definitely. They should've made it where you can level up your stats based on magic points or something instead. 

Of course then you could abuse it and just max out all your stats, but you can abuse any system.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 26, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I just want my VI remake.
> 
> I'm repeating because it dawned on me again how badly I want it.
> 
> ...



the ghost train in 3D


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I love this design



I had this as my set for awhile


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Another reason I want FFVI on 3DS, it'll likely have VA like FFIV and Dissidia had Dave Wittenberg as Kefka and he was AMAZING

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi0VBwU6Mx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Man fuck Chaos boss fight in Dissidia


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

I just want to say that FFIX is a very dark game. it has its lighthearted moments but the body count is way higher than in any FF since VI. In fact, IX and VI may be the highest in erms of deaths.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

True, true. People never take the cities/villages into account.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I'm debating on trying out the IV remake for the DS--anyone who has played it, what are your thoughts on the game?



[YOUTUBE]mbo6HIsSRjU[/YOUTUBE]

Yes Dub!Cecil is voiced by Dub!Simon the Digger


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I want FFVI on the PS3.


----------



## BVB (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> [YOUTUBE]mbo6HIsSRjU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yes Dub!Cecil is voiced by Dub!Simon the Digger



It's a pity they only released it on the DS and not PSP



CrazyMoronX said:


> I want FFVI on the PS3.



me,too


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

Yuri Lowenthal is awesome.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

^ Hell yes 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Man fuck Chaos boss fight in Dissidia



Totally agree - it took me ages to defeat him! Fucking ages  Done it now though and man is it worth it!

Ending cutscene = super squeeeee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish I could play Dissidia, if only for a little bit.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2010)

^ Same here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

I just watch the cutscenes on YouTube.
Garland has the best voice in the game.

*to Terra* EXPECT NO CHIVALRY HERE, WOMAN!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tactics Ogre > FFT.  And it's being remade, too.



I don't know, but it's pretty close. :ho



> Man fuck Chaos boss fight in Dissidia



I just used Cloud's infinite. 

Oh wait that was removed in the english version.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

@ Zaelapolopollo - Garland is so lulzy 

I love Bartz' encounter voices too - "Ooo the clouds are gettin' dark!" and "Light, give me strength! Or whatever..." make me laugh


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 26, 2010)

Mmhmm, which pretty much means a remake (and thank you MM for posting). 

SE aren't fools, and I think they know that a V and VI remake are in demand.  They went to the trouble of doing IV, as well as saying that V and VI would have had technical difficulties (which means they've obviously attempted to see how a remake of both would work on the DS).

With the 3DS here (and considering how powerful it's supposed to be), I'm 99% positive both of those games will see remakes on it.  Bet it, bitch.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> [YOUTUBE]mbo6HIsSRjU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yes Dub!Cecil is voiced by Dub!Simon the Digger



After I played FF4 on the DS I just couldn't bring myself to play the SNES or GBA version anymore. Even though the voice acting is so cheesy at times I love it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Disc 1 of FFIX complete.  Liked Kuja's introduction FMV

in Treno right now





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I just watch the cutscenes on YouTube.
> Garland has the best voice in the game.
> 
> *to Terra* EXPECT NO CHIVALRY HERE, WOMAN!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 26, 2010)

Kuja did have an exceptional villain entrance.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

*REAL MEN!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHEj3XZqEmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piekage (Jul 26, 2010)

The World said:


> *REAL MEN!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHEj3XZqEmE[/YOUTUBE]



Only a REAL MAN beats up a helpless child!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 27, 2010)

I prefer thissss (sorta off topic, but since we're doing vids here).


----------



## Baks (Jul 27, 2010)

Just completed XIII for the second time, this one one was a 100% run.

All I have to say about XIII, quite frankly it very disappointing and quite frankly overrated.

Its way more linear than X and I hated you couldn't backtrack to other places like in the rest of the series.

The lack of towns sucked.  So too is lack the lack of optional stuff barring fighting monsters.  I mean where is the friggin variety.

I didn't think much of the story and the characters either.  Unmemorable main villain, I was expecting a better villain the lame old fart called Barthendelus.  I was expecting a cool villain like Seph, Kuja and Kefka for the first PS3 FF game.

As for the characters I just found Snow and Vanille to be lame and annoying beyond belief.

Very disappointing FF game overall imo, easily one of the worst in the series.

I will give XIII a 4 outta 10 rating since I didn't enjoy the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't understand: you don't like the game but you beat it twice?  I couldn't even finish it once.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish I was a bit of a completionist as well, then I could actually finish half the games I own.


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm a completionist too - at least until I beat the Final Boss then I think . . . Meh, not going to max every character out to level 99 anymore. ;D (except in FF10 where I completed the grid with full stats, Monster Arena is BOSSSSSS)



For those of you that have played FF4 on the DS, I want to ask: Mine's just arrived through the post today, does the game have any of that irritating stat+ stuff after? Like, gear that gives you +1 STR on level up, like the espers in ff6. because I hate that ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Unless it's way different, FFIV shouldn't have any of that stuff. I can't think of any games other than FFVI that did that, actually.


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2010)

^ FF8 had it too  Although you could actually get through the whole game without levelling, hah! Thanks, That's a relief. 


Really enjoying FF4 so far. Wandering around Baron, and just got a sexy dance o.o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Did it? I don't remember much of FFVIII's battle system other than I didn't get it. I just maxed out Squall with Dark Strike and did 9999 damage and beat the game, basically solo, with Squall.


----------



## ramen321 (Jul 27, 2010)

when does agito come out for the psp?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the mice people from FFIX


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 27, 2010)

Freya 
Herr eyes are gorgeous. 

I didn't like playing throuugh Burmecia && Cleyra, but once we got to the castle again, it was better for me.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2010)

Kind of surprised they killed Dan off so ... casually


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

Kuja is so easy 

Auto Haste+Auto Regen+ most characters near Trance makes for a easy battle

Necron however


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Freya
> Herr eyes are gorgeous.
> 
> I didn't like playing throuugh Burmecia && Cleyra, but once we got to the castle again, it was better for me.


 Ass. Her ass is gorgeous.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2010)

CMX finds mice attractive, should have suspected


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

And so another piece falls into place


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I appreciate fine asses no matter the species. I'm not speciesist like that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you like the tail on their asses?  

&& about the Dan thing ;; I think it was a fitting death. 
Omg. Necron was


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got to Mysidia in FF4 DS. Palom and Porom are super cute 

edit: lol <.< totally misread twincast as twincest, wtf has nf done to me

And Freya FFFFFFF  Dat Mice


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 27, 2010)

Freya Crescent ;; that's such a nice name. :33



See? I love her eyes.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 27, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Disc 1 of FFIX complete.  Liked Kuja's introduction FMV
> 
> in Treno right now



Haha nice, I just restarted on an older playthrough I was doing (damn all this IX talk making me miss it)!

I'm on disc 3, working on some grind before the Silver Dragon/Garland/Kuja fight with my fav party (Zidane, Freya, Vivi, and Amarant).  Level 55 and countingggg.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys better be having funn with it. 
if not, I take offence.  
Kuja's intro was awesome. 


Btw, the FF FC is active again. :33


----------



## Fran (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Mickey Mouse, when you're at Treno, I hope you didn't miss out on what I think is the  black belt you can get near the . . . the thing that blends weapons together. You have to zone through specific sequences. I remember missing that and punching myself in the face for it.

Love FF9. Might replay it again now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

You guys are so lucky. Or are you trying to purposely rub it in my face? 
I'm away from my PS2, so I can't play it agaain.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 28, 2010)

Loving FF IX so far. Vivi is officially my favorite FF character 

Haven't been playing a lot though since my cousins distract the hell out of me when I play the game so I end up not getting anything that's happening.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL, out of IX love, I totally found an awesome Kuja/Zorn/Thorn desktop (which I decided to use lulz), so I'mma post ittttt.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

So many people playing IX now. 
my favorite can finally be respected. 

Heey, Kuja actually sorta looks like a man there.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2010)

i haven't played FF IX, maybe i'll give it a try after i beat DQ IX


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2010)

Well now I finished Slayers NEXT and the second Jurassic Park book, I think I'll get started on finishing FFIV.

I'll be playing the Advance version because sadly there isn't a god DS Emulator out thre yet and I can't play games on a regular DS because of my eyesight.
Le sigh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I really wanna play FFVIII again. 
it's been foreverr && I don't have a strong memory on the storyline, so I guess it'll make the play as fun as a new game, sorta.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2010)

Not the biggest fan of FFVIII's story but hey, it had Laguna and Selphie so that's cool.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 28, 2010)

I loved 8. But then, it was my first, and  has a lot to do with why I love the story.



BrightandDim said:


> I really wanna play FFVIII again.
> it's been foreverr && I don't have a strong memory on the storyline, so I guess it'll make the play as fun as a new game, sorta.



I do that too lol. Trying to forget Xenogears/FFTactics so I can go in blind.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 28, 2010)

VIII would have been grand--very grand, if only if focused just a bit more on some things.

Namely some more story for the likes of Zell/Quistis/Selphie/Irvine/Seifer.  Rinoa and Squall obviously got their share, but I just felt like the rest of the cast was simply...."there" after disc 2.  I really wanted to see them developed a bit more, especially given what we learned about them on disc 2.

I really liked how VIII was rather realistic compared to the past FF games (as well as having an all human cast).  The setting was beautiful as well, and had a gorgeous soundtrack.

What I didn't like, aside from story issues, was the battle system.  Some love it, and some not so much.  I happen to be one of those people lol.  I just thought that in the end, most of the characters were the exact same aside from Limit Breaks (granted, their limit breaks were class oriented).  I just wish that could have carried over into the typical battle style (IE having Quistis as a blue mage, Selphie a gambler, etc).  Similar to IX's battle system I suppose.  Then again, IX's battle system is still my favorite battle system to date of any FF game I've played.


----------



## Baks (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't understand: you don't like the game but you beat it twice?  I couldn't even finish it once.



I am a completist dude, I like to try to complete my games 100% to get full value for money so to speak.

Anywayz I didn't do XIII 100% first time around, just completed the main storyline. I only bother for 100% runs on second playthroughs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, I feel sorry for you having to go through that game twice.  I'm glad I am a giver-uperist. I give up on games I don't care about anymore and move on.

After some careful consideration, I'm ready to say that I want a FFIX remake. Sure, I've played the game 4 tmes already, but I've only beat it once. The other three times either I lost my save or I couldn't bear playing the game on my shitty TV anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I had to play FFVIII 3 times before I beat it. The first 2 times I gave up on it due to hating the battle system.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't like the battle system either and the story was ok. FF9 was probably my favorite in the ps1 era, and since I got it on psn I'm playing it quite a bit again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I had more fun with FFVII than I did with IX, but IX is certainly my second favorite. 

Perhaps now if I went back and played both I might think otherwise.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

FF7 gets worse every time I play it. FF9 stays the same or gets better for me.


----------



## Baks (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had to play FFVIII 3 times before I beat it. The first 2 times I gave up on it due to hating the battle system.



I completed VIII ages and  I personally didn't care for it.

I disliked most of the cast except for Laguna and Quistis.

Hated Squall especially - the emo asshole and Rinoa I just found her to be too annoying and slutty.

The main story was a mess especially that damned orphange scene - it felt contrived. Ultimecia felt like a cheap pop villainess and is not a good FF villain to be blunt.

As for the gameplay, the junction system crap was needlessly overcomplicated.  Plus drawing magic from foes was just tedious and lame beyond belief.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

Of course IX is good.  
&& I actually enjoyed Squall. He was one of the only I payed attention to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> FF7 gets worse every time I play it. FF9 stays the same or gets better for me.


 I haven't played FFVII since back when it was released. I have recently played FFIX though and really enjoyed it up until I got these black screen problems and lost my save. 



Baks said:


> I completed VIII ages and I personally didn't care for it.
> 
> I disliked most of the cast except for Laguna and Quistis.
> 
> ...


I agree on most points. I honestly didn't even pay attention when they were explaining that orphanage stuff. Like, Rinoa is Ultimecia or what? I don't fucking get it, nor do I care anymore, let's just kill it.

Overall I liked the game, I just can't remember why. I never used magic because of the drawing system, almost all of my characters were useless becuase of the junction system, and I don't even remember any of the story.  I think maybe it was the love story or something that did it. I'm a sucker for love.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I too am a sucker for love which is one reason why I couldn't enjoy the storyline of XIII that well; I mean, I'd like to have it involved with the main character to fully enjoy it.

I was a little confused with Rinoa && the sorceress thingy.  

My FFX-2 would blackout everytime a fiend attacked in caves or Bevelle Underground, though the music would play in the back & I'd have to wait approx. 4 minutes until it would fully blend into the fight, so you could tell how that ruined some fun for me.


----------



## Baks (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had more fun with FFVII than I did with IX, but IX is certainly my second favorite.
> 
> Perhaps now if I went back and played both I might think otherwise.



I love IX too and it too is my second fave FF after VII.

Plus it's not just the story and characters I loved about IX too.

Four words - Chocobo Hot and Cold.

Quite frankly imo its the best FF minigame by far in any FF so far.

I remember on my last playthrough I spent hours digging up stuff just on disc 1 alone since it was so addictive. XP


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

Pek pek pek, or whatever the sound was whenever the chocobo dug into the ground. I loved FFIX, but I thought Hot and Cold was a bit repetitive...:\


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

"*KWEH!*"  
When I think of it, i never thought of it as fun, but it was so addictingg.  

My favorite mini game was probably skipping.


----------



## Fran (Jul 28, 2010)

FFFFFF


Spent the last 5 hour tailing around antlion's den in ff4 for a 'rainbow pudding' which has a 0.4% chance of dropping, for a sidequest. I'm going to cry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I spent a while on hot & cold, too. I didn't much like the treasure hunting thing though. Or the frog-catching thing.  Or the card game. 

FFVI's minigame was the best. A colisseum of badass (technically not a mini-game, but it was awesome ).


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2010)

got up to the Lindblum invasion 

also again CMX is wrong, Tetra Master was ace


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG. How could I forget about the frogs? 
I liked that. 

but the first time I played through the game, I did badly with the frogs cause I was confused with the whole gender/info thing and ignored it, caught all frogs, so yeah, never got to fight the master Quan thing..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't like the frogs because every time I went to catch one it jumped away. 

Tetra Master was annoying as fuck and I didn't get it. I had to redo that shitty forced match 50 times. It's what caused me to get that black screen glitch and lose my save because I was relying on save states.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 28, 2010)

Baks said:


> As for the gameplay, the junction system crap was needlessly overcomplicated.  Plus drawing magic from foes was just tedious and lame beyond belief.



Why do people do that? I've never understood why people waste their time drawing magic when you could just make it with GFs. Seriously, even Spoony dun goofed up.



> I agree on most points. I honestly didn't even pay attention when they were explaining that orphanage stuff. Like, Rinoa is Ultimecia or what? I don't fucking get it, nor do I care anymore, let's just kill it.


There is a theory floating around that Rinoa becomes Ultimecia in the future, but Square's already jossed that theory.

Here it is if anyone wants to wasted their time.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

@ CrazyMoron ;; now that I think of it, I missed a lot of things.. :amazed
- Mognet Central
- Frogs
- Ozma 


I better go back && play it once I get home.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't like the frogs because every time I went to catch one it jumped away.
> 
> Tetra Master was annoying as fuck and I didn't get it. I had to redo that shitty forced match 50 times. It's what caused me to get that black screen glitch and lose my save because I was relying on save states.



Though after that card tournament it was pure epicness afterwards. Alexandria getting stomped by Bahamut, Steiner and Beatrix, Alexand_er_.

....Now I want to play it over.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

All of my favorite times to play was crisis in Alexandria since it was so abrupt and intense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn you, save states! 

I was even trying to play without using them up until that damn tournament.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I just saw some Blank x Kuja fanart .


----------



## Reksveks (Jul 28, 2010)

I loved FF9 and it is my second favourite FF after 7, i have never really completed an FF totally i mean all the side quest and extra bosses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the only FF games I've completed were the originals. FFI - IV, I couldn't beat Omega weapon in V (but I did beat the Crystal Shinryuu dragon or whatever), completed VI and VII. I also completed FFT's deep dungeon and got Cloud, but I don't think I got all of the extras.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2010)

You guys seen that FFIX fandub on youtube by most of the big abridgers?  I kind of like it.

on a similar note I like Zidane and Kuja's Dissidia voices


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2010)

Zidane's Dissidia voice is okay but not a big fan of Kuja's.
To be fair to him though, that was bad direction, not bad acting.

Also what Terra says to Zidane at the start of fights:
"What do you intend to steal from me?"

i wonder....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't played Dissidia yet, && I don't want to otherwise it will shatter my illusion of their voices.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2010)

bahahahaaha Vivi and Quina got married 



> Zidane's Dissidia voice is okay but not a big fan of Kuja's.
> To be fair to him though, that was bad direction, not bad acting.


Yeah, I really like Kuja's tone, its just that he takes odd pauses in his lines, aside from that it'd be perfect


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Why would Vivi marry a hermaphrodite quail monster?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't like acknowledging Quina as a girl ;;
always thought of it as a boy.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You guys seen that FFIX fandub on youtube by most of the big abridgers?  I kind of like it.
> 
> on a similar note I like Zidane and Kuja's Dissidia voices



i got curious and looked it up. the one done by that flying bandicoot people? it was entertaining (though garnet's voice has got to be a joke).


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm watching it right now.  
Steiner's voice is okay. I think the tone suits him well, i just expected his voice to be more gravelly. 

^ Garnet's voice..  
I agree with you *Prendergast*.. [wiv Flying Bandicoot]
Zidane sounds like such a nerrd. XD 

Serious fandubbing ; Adermoru or whatever is really good with plenty of Square's games. 
Though usually the voices don't suit what I've imagined, they still do a good job.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

I prefer the voices in my head to the ones they do, and if I watch them too much their voices get stuck in my head


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

^ actually I agree with you ; unless it's something mre official like Dissidia, then I won't wanna listen to it otherwise my imagination would be crushed & I like how I speculate how they sound.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm going to replay either FFX or FF12 IZJS after I finish FF9. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 28, 2010)

Hm. FF12. I'd say its side stuff is a lot more fun than FFX's. 
I really got addicted to the Mark Hunts.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to agree that the side quests are far better and in larger variety than FFX's. It's a lot easier to replay IZJS than the original too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2010)

FFX.  So much epicness.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

If I replay FFX I'm going to have to do a challenge because it's so damn easy now.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

one of the fandubs has squall with a cirus emo voice. i never voiced as such.
also, zidane, i didn't imagine would have a nasal voice like janice


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 28, 2010)

Actorman999 has a good one. 
still not the voice that I myself thought of, but it's basicaly perfect for Zidane. :33
Freya's is perfect, Steiner good.. Lots of them.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would Vivi marry a hermaphrodite quail monster?



To get past the dwarves who only allow married couples through.  It was a hilarious scene, Quina wanted a kiss and Vivi had to run for his life





BrightandDim said:


> I don't like acknowledging Quina as a girl ;;
> always thought of it as a boy.



Yeah I like how everyone says "s/he"

Also I don't think the dwarves checked





Prendergast said:


> i got curious and looked it up. the one done by that flying bandicoot people? it was entertaining (though garnet's voice has got to be a joke).



A lot of the people cast are friends, it's entertaining for what it is





BrightandDim said:


> I'm watching it right now.
> Steiner's voice is okay. I think the tone suits him well, i just expected his voice to be more gravelly.
> 
> ^ Garnet's voice..
> ...



I'm fairly certain these guys are simply doing it for fun and not for anything serious, mainly a treat for fans of their channels I guess





Prendergast said:


> one of the fandubs has squall with a cirus emo voice. i never voiced as such.
> also, zidane, i didn't imagine would have a nasal voice like janice



I love Squall's official dub voice, mainly because it's Dub!Musica from Rave Master and I simply loved the RM dub 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZoS6WEh8p0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2010)

I know Squall's dub voice as Asuma in Naruto. A nice voice all around.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

He'll always be Musica for me.

Also he was at one point dubbed by motherfucking ANGEL/Agent SEELY BOOTH

Squall hit the dub jackpot


edit:


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

ugh can we get rave master out of the FF thread please


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes let us get back to serious Final Fantasy related matters.

*"Hey, Boobs! Try that again, just one more time!"* -Yuffie

Finding Yuffie when you have Tifa as the party leader is so much more fun.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Never tried that with Tifa as the party leader 

I wonder what Cid's is.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 29, 2010)

she really calls her boobs? lol


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2010)

Well if you get her when Cloud is the leader like normal, she calls him a "spikey-headed jerk". So in both instances she's just commenting on the uh...most prominent physical feature.

Also this is FFVII so the translation is a bit sketchy at parts. It's not that bad but from what I understand some characters were very different originally. Namely Reno.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

2 discs down, 2 discs to go on FFIX





Prendergast said:


> ugh can we get rave master out of the FF thread please


What? 
It was a delightfully hilarious dub


----------



## Kage (Jul 29, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yes let us get back to serious Final Fantasy related matters.
> 
> *"Hey, Boobs! Try that again, just one more time!"* -Yuffie
> 
> Finding Yuffie when you have Tifa as the party leader is so much more fun.





i'm surprised i didn't know about this from experience. i favored Tifa


----------



## Baks (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I have to agree that the side quests are far better and in larger variety than FFX's. It's a lot easier to replay IZJS than the original too.



Er no.

Most of XII's sidequests are either fighting bosses or  grinding and farming stuff out from monsters to get all the ultimate equipment in thee game.

X has actual more variety than XII in its sidequests like Butterfly catching - you do that to power up Kimhari's celestial weapon, cactuar catching, Blitzball, Chocobo racing, Monster Arena, , Lightning dodging, secret summons and the Dark Aeons.

So actually X has lot more variety overall than XII. XP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Did they get married in the game? That sounds vaguely familiar, but I can't remember much past the tournament since it has been so long since I beat the game.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 29, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well if you get her when Cloud is the leader like normal, she calls him a "spikey-headed jerk". So in both instances she's just commenting on the uh...most prominent physical feature.
> 
> Also this is FFVII so the translation is a bit sketchy at parts. It's not that bad but from what I understand some characters were very different originally. Namely Reno.



I can never forget the scene in Borneos mansion inside Midgar early in the game, one of the funniest parts imo.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

That scene was hilarious.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 29, 2010)

Baks said:


> X has actual more variety than XII in its sidequests like Butterfly catching - you do that to power up Kimhari's celestial weapon, cactuar catching, Blitzball, Chocobo racing, Monster Arena, , *Lightning dodging*, secret summons and the Dark Aeons.


I absolutely loathed that side quest!!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

I hated Chocobo racing and lightning dodging a lot.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 29, 2010)

I for one found the excitement of Lightning Dodgingg.  
but i sucked


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

I sucked at it and hated it. I loved blitzball but I wasn't great at that either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't like any minigames in FFX. Especially lightning dodging, how lame was that? :taichou


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2010)

It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't mandatory....but if you want to go around the Thunder Plains you better do it.


----------



## Fran (Jul 29, 2010)

OH GOD THAT LIGHTNING DODGING


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 29, 2010)

Pfft. Lightning Dodging was better than what all of yez is saayingg !  
XD


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did they get married in the game? That sounds vaguely familiar, but I can't remember much past the tournament since it has been so long since I beat the game.



It was a full disc before the Tournament


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Only good minigames in FFX were the Village of the Cactuars (don't know why but that was fucking fun) and MONSTER HUNTING


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 29, 2010)

Why do you guys look down on Lightning Dodging so much?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It was a full disc before the Tournament


 I've never pretended to have a good memory.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Why do you guys look down on Lightning Dodging so much?



It's annoying when you're right about to get the item you want and get struck by lightning.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 29, 2010)

I see what you mean but that just adds to how much you can laugh about yourself. 
That's what I did.


----------



## Baks (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> It's annoying when you're right about to get the item you want and get struck by lightning.



Thats cuz you suck at it. XP

Its just a matter of concentration, I had no probs dodging the 200 bolts to get Lulu's Celestial fully powered up.

Same thing for Tidus's sigil - it took me a few tries to get under zero seconds to nab it.

Hell I managed to get everyone's Celestials fully charged up, stat maxxed all characters to 255 in every stat.

Beat all the Monster Arena bosses and Dark Aeons including Nemesis and Penance when I played it last year too.

X is one of the few FF games I have beaten 100% - the others being I, V, VII, IX and XII.

I have III and IV for the DS but haven't beaten them 100% yet - just completed the main storyline on them.  So I will probably go back to replay sooner or later.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

You know what would make FFIX the greatest game ever?

If they named Blank and Marcus Biggs and Wedge


----------



## Baks (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot I beat XIII 100% too.

But I am trying not to remember too much that since I found that game to be so shitty. XP

Yeah I found it kinda weird that they didn't have Biggs and Wedge in IX.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Blank and Marcus are essentially Biggs and Wedge in everything but name


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 29, 2010)

Blank. pek
he was a pretty cool character; too bad we didn't see more of him.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Vivi is my favorite in FF9 easily.


----------



## Styles (Jul 29, 2010)

FF9 is the greatest game ever regardless. Never have I played a game with so much replay value.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

I prefer FFX to FFIX. I remember people bashed on FFX for being linear, yet FF9 was just as linear. The only difference was the overworld.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny, I wouldn't rank FFIX in my top 5 FF's of all time.

It was fun, but let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I prefer FFX to FFIX. I remember people bashed on FFX for being linear, yet FF9 was just as linear. The only difference was the overworld.



FFX had only Auron and Jecht in the great characters list, FFIX has more than 2.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Funny, I wouldn't rank FFIX in my top 5 FF's of all time.
> 
> It was fun, but let's not get ahead of ourselves.



You don't even _fucking remember it_


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I prefer FFX to FFIX. I remember people bashed on FFX for being linear, yet FF9 was just as linear. The only difference was the overworld.


The difference is that FF9 at least had the illusion of not being linear. Part of that is because of the overworld and the other part is that you could actually explore towns and dungeons a bit resulting in a nice change of pace. I don't mind FFX's linearity and it doesn't really bother me (same for FF13) but that doesn't mean I have to like it, and I definitely much prefer how other FF games are handled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> FFX had only Auron and Jecht in the great characters list, FFIX has more than 2.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even _fucking remember it_


 Because it was so easily forgettable. 

I don't remember details from some of the games I'd rank higher than it, either. I base it on my recollection of overall enjoyment which is still quite clear.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Based on my recollection I didn't think FF6 was better than 7. I had to replay to to actually know that. I absolutely hated FF3 and now I think it's okay after replaying it. I suggest you replay it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

> I base it on my recollection of overall enjoyment which is still quite clear.


In that respect FFIX is one of the best ever for me, I' just having a blast and I'm  not even a huge JRPG fan but this game has just won me over


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Based on my recollection I didn't think FF6 was better than 7. I had to replay to to actually know that. I absolutely hated FF3 and now I think it's okay after replaying it. I suggest you replay it.


 Replay FFVI or FFIX? 

I actually just finished FFVI for the umpteenth time. That game is so fucking boss it never gets old.

I relatively recently played FFIX up to the card tournament where my game fucked up. I have the actual game that I purchased, but I prefer playing on an emulator due to graphic enhancements and fast-forward; I kinda shot myself in the foot with save states, though I was trying so hard not to use them.


Mickey Mouse said:


> In that respect FFIX is one of the best ever for me, I' just having a blast and I'm not even a huge JRPG fan but this game has just won me over


 Different strokes for different folks? I had a lot of fun with it, too, but I had more fun with other games (FFVII and FFVI, for instance; I actually felt compelled to keep playing and beat all the optional bosses, get the sidequests, secrets, etc...). 

I might try FFIX again some day, but it won't be any time soon. Now I've got my hands full with NIER and some PS3 games I have to get to.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Playing two games that I want to finish at once is difficult. I keep wanting to play FF9 when I'm playing Diablo 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

I could play Diablo 2 casually while playing anything simultaneously. Unless you're paying attention to the story or something.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

> (FFVII and FFVI, for instance; I actually felt compelled to keep playing and beat all the optional bosses, get the sidequests, secrets, etc...).


Same with me and FFIX


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

It's my first time playing it since it was released.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Tips for fighting Tantarian?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't do it. It's annoying and tedious.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Baby needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tips for fighting Tantarian?



This was basically my strat for Tantarian, and it's on the FF wiki as well:

_When the fight begins, the player should immediately use Steiner's Minus Strike and the book will open to reveal Tantarian. Zidane can steal and Vivi use Focus. When it comes to Steiner's second turn, one should just leave him on standby, and keep stealing with Zidane and keep using Focus with Vivi and also have Freya on standby as well. After about 6 turns Tantarian will revert to his book form. As soon as he does the player should switch to Steiner, who was on standby, and use Minus Strike, thus revealing Tantarian again. The party can now blast the Tantarian with Vivi's powerful spells, Fira and Bio. As long as one steals with Zidane and blasts with Vivi's magic and keeps Steiner on standby until the book closes and just leaves Freya on standby or to use ether's when needed, one is guaranteed an easy victory._


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

cool, beat the fucker

Also any way of getting a Reef Chocobo on disc 3 or did I miss the boat?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 29, 2010)

Dame you guys and your talk of FF9. Gotta play that shit now.

Should I play the PS original (), or get the PSP port?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

They're both the same so it doesn't really matter. I'm surprised FF9 doesn't look shitty in HD.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 29, 2010)

What would have made IX uber perfect (and it's already close to perfect for me) would have been if one of those red mages you talked to could have been recruited or something.  I always wanted a red mage in IX, since we already had black/white/blue mages.

A red mage would have completed the circle.

/pointless rant


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

We already had two white mages, a black mage, and a blue mage. Another mage would have made for an imbalance.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 30, 2010)

^And a blue mage (Quina).

I don't necessarily think it would have made it so, since the red mage is pretty versatile in comparison to the other mage classes.  Magic isn't necessarily the main focus for a red mage.  It's an all arounder, so I think it would have fit in decently well.

And, to add, taken a note from FFTA and made their weapon the rapier.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

I never found red mages useful. They aren't the best at fighting without magic, their black magic isn't that good, and their white magic isn't that good. It's better to have a balanced party than add an all rounder in. Only late in the game would I find a red mage useful.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

Hm, maybe that red Mage chick that dissed Steiner. 

"Sorry, I don't date bums." :ho


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 30, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Hm, maybe that red Mage chick that dissed Steiner.
> 
> "Sorry, I don't date bums." :ho



Haha, now that would have been funny.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

Micha : Awh, I know how you feel ; it's when they talk bout Dissidia for me. :ho

btw, nice Lightning & Hope sig. :33

Ice Prince : Poor Steiner was like


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 30, 2010)

He had it coming, at that point at least lol.

Besides, Beatrix might have had an issue or two if that said Red Mage liked bums.


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2010)

Beatrix the best. Climhazzard, Stock Break, Shock FTMFW. One of my favourite FF-females alongside Celes, Rydia and Terra.



Itachi^ said:


> I never found red mages useful. They aren't the best at fighting without magic, their black magic isn't that good, and their white magic isn't that good. It's better to have a balanced party than add an all rounder in. Only late in the game would I find a red mage useful.



They were the shit in FF11. Everyone and their mum needed one in their party. Of course, the game's all sorts of bodged up now. Glad I don't play it anymore


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm super ready for Versus and Agito, cant wait.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't really play FF11 because it was online.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish I could play FFIX again. 


Wait, I still own a copy.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Do it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Perhaps I shall, perhaps I shall.....



Well, after I beat NIER, of course.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Nier is really good. I only played about 5 hours at a friends though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah it is. The sidequests can be a little tedious though. Especially the shitty fetch quests and vague go-to quests.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

V and VI came in the mail today, found them cheapo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Sperm on them, hurry!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to find a VIII so i can replay it.


----------



## Baks (Jul 30, 2010)

You will love VI - its one of the best games in the series.  I rank it up there with VII and IX as one of my faves overall.

Plus Kefka is such a cool villain. XD


Speaking of V and VI, I am suprised that SE haven't yet planned on remaking V and VI for the DS yet.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

They're planned for the 3DS IIRC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

That's just a dirty rumor. I'm holdin' out for PS3.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder how PS4 will look..


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't I'd want to replay 6. At least, up until the point you get Espers. It was so painfully annoying to have to check every character and equip the right espers before they level up. 


I love the three-way split storyline section though. Sabin, Gau and Cyan are immense :33 (and the only time in the game i'd actually ever use cyan :x)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I wonder how PS4 will look..


 Like PS3 with marginally better graphics. 


Mattaru said:


> I don't I'd want to replay 6. At least, up until the point you get Espers. It was so painfully annoying to have to check every character and equip the right espers before they level up.


 It actually isn't. The game is so easy that equipping Espers is completely optional for if you want to max out your characters. Seeing as how you can beat the game at level 30 or so (if you know what you're doing), you have plenty of wiggle room.


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2010)

I know that. I just have an irritating style of playing where everything has to be perfect.

Still. I'd love to see the opera scene remastered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Reminds me of that crazy idea I had a few years back to put together a team of people to actually hold a play based on an expanded Opera Scene.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

The ps4 will probably have slightly greater graphics with more anti aliasing and better physics. FF6 on the ps4 would be interesting too.


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Reminds me of that crazy idea I had a few years back to put together a team of people to actually hold a play based on an expanded Opera Scene.



Oh god, please do it. 


_
Oh my hero, so far away now.
Will I ever see your smile?
Love goes away, like night into day.
It's just a fading dream._

I'll even cosplay as Ultros for you


----------



## Micha (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm, I think it would be cool if they remade FFVI on the PSP with Dissidia or Crisis Core graphics. That alone would make me happy. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Oh god, please do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could fill in the gaps of the story to flesh out a play if I knew what I was doing.

But everything else (acting, music, singing, dancing) I wouldn't be able to do. Find me all of these people and a budget and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

you guys are making me want to buy FFIX on PSN 

i never did finish it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I could fill in the gaps of the story to flesh out a play if I knew what I was doing.
> 
> But everything else (acting, music, singing, dancing) I wouldn't be able to do. Find me all of these people and a budget and I'll make it happen.



i'm not a blond, would get horrible stage fright, and can't sing soprano but can i be celes? i'll learn as i go


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

you HAVE to buy it. It's like, one of the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> you guys are making me want to buy FFIX on PSN
> 
> i never did finish it.
> 
> ...


 Sure, I'll require a portfolio of headshots and nudes in order to fully assess your talent strengths.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> you guys are making me want to buy FFIX on PSN
> 
> i never did finish it.
> 
> ...



i never thought i'd see so much FFIX love pek finally


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 30, 2010)

I know!

I used to think sooo many people hated it (at least when it came to the PSX era).  Then I realized that it was mainly just FF7/FF8 extremists.  Admittedly, I don't think the story was too dark (as compared to VII and VIII), but it certainly had some gloom.  Either way, it's still my favorite from the PSX era.

I still think it had the best battle system to date, at least according to my tastes.


----------



## Kage (Jul 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure, I'll require a portfolio of headshots and nudes in order to fully assess your talent strengths.



n-nudes? 

but the camera adds ten pounds! it wouldn't be accurate!



Prendergast said:


> i never thought i'd see so much FFIX love pek finally



admittedly it was my least favorite late PSX era. i just didn't really care for most of the characters (aside from vivi who was boss) and the damn skips during CG cutscenes in the copy i had made it hard for me to really appreciate the story.

i went to an FF concert held here in december and they did a live rendition of "Melodies of Life" i loved it <3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

FFIX wasn't as popular as the games before, but it's nice to see the respect as strong as ever.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

I played FFIX and I save right before Garland mind fucks Zidane.

My favorite part in the whole game cause of "You're Not Alone."


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2010)

That's one of the most popular tracks of IX.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

ok starting FFV, I like how the beginning is basically the same as FFIII in the whole wind crystal gives jobs thing

what jobs would you reommend for my party?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> n-nudes?
> 
> but the camera adds ten pounds! it wouldn't be accurate!
> 
> ...



omg, you went to a FF  concert without asking me? what's wrong with you? 




cjones8612 said:


> I played FFIX and I save right before Garland mind fucks Zidane.
> 
> My favorite part in the whole game cause of "You're Not Alone."



it was pretty memorable to see how down zidane got. then the song starts, and he meets everyone


----------



## Micha (Jul 30, 2010)

Gah, you guys are talking about FFIX again. I need to hurry up and get a bigger memory-stick for my PSP so I can play this game.

I'm listening to "A Place To Call Home". Makes me want to play this game even more. D;


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

SYLDRA NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fran (Jul 31, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> SYLDRA NOOOOOOOOO



Faris pek Delicious


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler!_ 



trap


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was weird there was scene with both guys having a hard on for sleeping Faris, but then it all made sense


----------



## Fran (Jul 31, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah I thought it was weird there was scene with both guys having a hard on for sleeping Faris, but then it all made sense



I never thought I'd fall in love with a few purple pixels but there you are.

There you YARRRRRRRRRRRR

Love 5. Love the job system, and I love reina's theme.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

so yeah what jobs do you gusy recommend?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

FFIX is a multiversal story, hmm did not see that coming


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2010)

Neither did I the first time I played it. It comes out of nowhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Samurai is a great class in FFV earlier on. GP Rain = rape.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 2, 2010)

The first time you get some hints are around the end of disc 2, when Kuja was saying the final act would take you away from Gaia, so that kinda prepared me so I wasn't like "omgwtf" when it happened haha.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2010)

Where are you in FFIX, Mickey?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2010)

^ That's what I'm wondering too.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

Progress Report:

IX
Have to go to Ipsen's Castle, currently grinding/sidequesting (Hot/Cold is addicting)


V (taking it slow)
Tamed the Black Chocobo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2010)

Chocobo Not N' Cold is awesome.

And I love Ipsen's Castle. it's a gimmick level though just so you're warned.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2010)

I spent hours the other day on chocobo hot and cold. It's gonna take forever to get all of the chocographs though.

And Ipsen's castle is amazing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2010)

It has one of my favorite renditions of Place I'll Return to Someday.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm the only one who hated Ipsen's Castle? 
i love Treno .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2010)

Return Magic really shits on you when the enemy casts a spell on you and they have reflect on


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate putting reflect on my party members & having a white mage.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate reflect too. Return magic is a lot better unless they have reflect on. Then you just get a double dose of it.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 2, 2010)

Playing Final Fantasy 1 and 2 remakes for the psp. There good but the original versions were better.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Never played II. 
is it good?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the worst in my opinion. Still a good game though.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

That's such a weird phrase.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

FFII has some really awesome music.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 3, 2010)

II it's alright but the others are way better.

One of the only things that annoyed me about that game was the difficulty of enemies at the start. Some of the enemies were 10 levels higher than you, 1 hit and your dead lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I totally think IX has the best soundtrack. :33


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

And I'd agree with you.

Either IX or X. I can't decide but one of thsoe two has my fave OST.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

X comes in second for me. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

FFVI has the best soundtrack.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

FFIX and FFX are equal for me, I can't decide.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI has the best soundtrack.



SILENCE!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Two can play at that game:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHsXNkI1rfA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a good one, but FFVI is still better.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

Better clowns than kefka!


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Nothing is better than Kefka. That's begging for neg.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

You can't silence the truth with negs!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Hohohoho. 
I'm on mobile so............. 

Kuja's theme.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)

Kuja has many themes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci7-tOSkGrE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkamgZq-wT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Millenium or leaving Burmecia is my fave.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

The jobs in 4 Heroes of Light are insanely awesome, just look at their version of MONK



> Tool-- Give a dead ally the ability to attack the foe.
> Implement-- Give a dead ally the ability to use magic.
> Kamikaze-- Attack foes as you die. The more times you have died, the greater the damage.
> Ghost Army-- ???


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorite final boss theme is hands down Underworld
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGIswJBe9PU[/YOUTUBE]


Also the mental image of Uematsu being in a Metal band is too awesome/hilarious for words



BrightandDim said:


> Never played II.
> is it good?



Everyone on the planet hates the leveling up system.

But the Emperor is awesome (at least his Dissidia version is)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I liked the level-up system in FFII.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope you're talking about the NA snes FFII


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

Just posting what I've read everywhere in every review and message board


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I hope you're talking about the NA snes FFII


Famicom version. 


I liked abusing it early on by attacking my own guys and making them really powerful. It was just an enjoyable game, I thought. The later parts were crazy-hard, but nothing hours of grinding never fixed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

@Zae ;; OMG LEAVING BURMECIA.  
The menu theme is also really good.


----------



## Styles (Aug 4, 2010)

FF9 is hands down my favorite game from any genre. All these songs from the OST are so nostalgic.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHsXNkI1rfA[/YOUTUBE]

This goes here.  Probably my favorite scene in any video game ever, no doubt cause the music is so good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

FFVI is still better.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait FFV is a multiversal story too?

Also got up to 

GILGAMESH

first time vs Galuf


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2010)

Gilgamesh


----------



## Fran (Aug 5, 2010)

And now we fight like men, ladies and ladies who dress like men!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> And now we fight like men, ladies and ladies who dress like men!






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CMTXyExkeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

FFV has the best regular battle theme


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Gilgamesh has one of the best battle themes eva. 

I still remember when that old gaming website rigged a Squaresoft website vote for best BGM and made it the Gilgamesh theme.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jL8PdobDA[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously blows the other battle themes out of the water, also I love the Dissidia remix.


----------



## Fran (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, V's battle theme was awesome. 
The battle theme I hate the most was FF6's, although FF6's boss battle is epic.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI is still better.



FFVI better than FFIX?  Of course.  I just like that one scene a hell of a lot.

Might get some flack, but I also like FF13s battle theme.  One of the very, very few good parts of an overall mediocre soundtrack.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

Just beat Crystal Chronicles.

Long final battle, but shit was so cash.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Just beat Crystal Chronicles.
> 
> Long final battle, but shit was so cash.



Gotta be honest, I couldn't get through Crystal Chronicles, bored me to tears.

Major props for finishing it though, I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2010)

13th year. Could have beaten it in 7, but eh. Also'd be REALLY FUCKING HARD.

And FFV is my personal favoirte alongside CC.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2010)

Crystal chronicles was the hardest FF game for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

I never even played that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 5, 2010)

Me neither. I really should have tried it during the brief period I had a GameCube.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

My brother played it, but I never got the chance to try it out. I had a job a the time and he was stingy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

Never have I played it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2010)

You aren't missing out on much.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

Omg. My friend knows I like RPG/FF [as in, command & turn-based, but she doesn't know what that means] so she was all "Like, those Harry Potter games?" 

That is such a disgrace to have something said about FF.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 5, 2010)

CC gets a lot of flack and even I didn't really like it too much once I played it in single player mode (a friend and I use to multi it until FFXI ended up taking our time). However, it ended up being fun despite it being a big and somewhat clunky dungeon crawler. 

Loved the music and the narrative, while not deep, was interesting and had some eye-raising twists. Trying to get some of the legendary weapons was a bitch without a GBA (mine's was M.I.A) though. Beat in year 7 or 8 the first time and then tried to grind out the ultimate weapons later. Had 4 characters for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Omg. My friend knows I like RPG/FF [as in, command & turn-based, but she doesn't know what that means] so she was all "Like, those Harry Potter games?"
> 
> That is such a disgrace to have something said about FF.


 Put it in her pooper then strangle her with your manhood. Girl doesn't deserve to live. :taichou


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

My manhood .  I'm a girrl.  
Obvs not, though; I'll totally Ultima her.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

If you're a girl expect to see CMX at your doorstep in the next few minutes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

Expecting.  
XD

anyways , what # do you think FF games will end at if it ever ends?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> My manhood .  I'm a girrl.
> Obvs not, though; I'll totally Ultima her.


 My response doesn't change. 


The World said:


> If you're a girl expect to see CMX at your doorstep in the next few minutes.


 


BrightandDim said:


> Expecting.
> XD
> 
> anyways , what # do you think FF games will end at if it ever ends?


 What's your address? 


FF will end eventually. It's already on its last legs as a franchise in terms of quality. I figure somewhere within the next 3 games if they don't make some big improvements and go back to their roots.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 5, 2010)

I put my guess at 19 for some reason

I missed out on VI, and really need to find some way of playing it probably will buy the anthology


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

Newburn will be voicing Superman again


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 5, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Newburn will be voicing Superman again



I really didn't like his Sephiroth voice. It's alright but he did a much better job with Superman.

I think he just does heroes better.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

I find it oddly fitting, since Sephiroth was once a hero himself.

Also I like the novelty of Sephiroth sounding like Superman


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone seen this? :>

[YOUTUBE]e2z7vHsqq_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 5, 2010)

He makes it sound very boring. 

lol end comment...


----------



## Fran (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't got the 4 remake yet, was definitely a good game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still in love with Kuja leaving Burmecia .  XD 

I was reading an FF thread somewhere on another forum and Zell was getting trashed badly ..


----------



## Micha (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 5, 2010)

Really? Where are you at? :33


----------



## Fran (Aug 5, 2010)

Micha said:


> I love that song, along with FFIV's main theme. I'm actually playing the FFIV remake now and i'm almost done with it.



Oh hotness. Whereabouts are you up to now? I just got the Kitchen Knife from Yang's Wife ( WTF) which I intend to throw at Odin once I've stolen his shit. 



BrightandDim said:


> I'm still in love with Kuja leaving Burmecia .  XD
> 
> I was reading an FF thread somewhere on another forum and Zell was getting trashed badly ..



Wha, but Zell saved FF8 . The rest of the cast were just dull.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2010)

I was listening to ff13's boss music....and I swear its a cross between a theme in ff 10 and something else I cant quite put my finger on.


 man I feel like play ff9 again.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not sure which my favorite FF is anymore. After replaying 6 and 9, I'm not sure if 10 is my favorite anymore. I'm leaning towards 9.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn Galuf went out like a pimp


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

@Mattaru and BrightandDim: I'm at the part where Cecil and his party are inside the Giant Of Babil and are fighting all four of the Elemental Archfiends altogether.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 6, 2010)

Cecil . pek 

Bout Zell ; I know!  how dare they insult chicken-wuss!?  
actually , Seifer was cool too.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

ChaosLord said:


> I haven't got the 4 remake yet, was definitely a good game.



Go get it! The game is greatness.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought it when it was released. The day after my touch screen crashed and now Cecil's heading to the bottom left of my screen 24-7


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

Rydia and Cecil have definitely become my two favorite characters. At first, I didn't see why Rydia had such a big fanbase, but I see why now. She's so awesome!pek


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2010)

Rydia was love at first sight for me, on the DS screen. Her child form is adorable.

OHYEAH for those of you who played the DS FF4 remake: How many of you broke your wrist/hand/touchscreen doing the Whyte Minigames?  Finally got 9999 in all of 'em...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

Why is no one gushing over Galuf


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2010)

Kinda forgot about Galuf once Reina joins the fray. She's so awesome . Galuf died a manly death against XDEATH.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2010)

Chuck Norris beard master is Galuf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Micha said:


> Rydia and Cecil have definitely become my two favorite characters. At first, I didn't see why Rydia had such a big fanbase, but I see why now. She's so awesome!pek


 She can summon shit. 


Best female protagonist in Final Fantasy is Celes though. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree--Celes is <3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2010)

But Tina is the true protagonist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2010)

Tina is a lame name.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

Everytime the name Tina is said a baby dies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Tina isn't the real main character, everyone knows Tina is just the intro character, and after Tina is introduced, Tina stops being the main focus of the story. Celes has a bigger role than Tina, especially in the World of Ruin. While Tina is out being a dumb bitch in toddler land, Celes is caring for her poor, old grampy Cid. 

Tina sucks.


And I hate babies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2010)

The real main character is that Cyan fella. He looks awesome.

I'm judging that entirely by this flash video


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tina isn't the real main character, everyone knows Tina is just the intro character, and after Tina is introduced, Tina stops being the main focus of the story. Celes has a bigger role than Tina, especially in the World of Ruin. While Tina is out being a dumb bitch in toddler land, Celes is caring for her poor, old grampy Cid.
> 
> Tina sucks.
> 
> ...



FUUUUUCK that stupid fish-catching minigame. Had to reset 50 gazillion times because I didn't want to watch Celes commit seppuku.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried to not feed Cid fish at all so he'd die faster.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

god damn it, FFIX is crashing on me or something.  Everytime I try to enter Ipsen's Castle the screen goes black.  Tried on my PS2 and PSX, and the disc only has like 3 light scratches that haven't caused any problems yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to my world of pain, Mickey Mouse. Enjoy your stay.

When you get up to 50 replays because of it then you will truly know my pain.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

that's not helpful at all, fuck off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

You lack the hatred required to beat the black screen, little brother.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

fuck. off.


Anyone has any non diarrhea comments to help?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tina isn't the real main character, everyone knows Tina is just the intro character, and after Tina is introduced, Tina stops being the main focus of the story. Celes has a bigger role than Tina, especially in the World of Ruin. While Tina is out being a dumb bitch in toddler land, Celes is caring for her poor, old grampy Cid.
> 
> Tina sucks.
> 
> ...



I would say Tina's role was much bigger throughout the whole story, Celes just got the focus of gathering the party members back together, but the story wasn't about her at all at that point.

It could of easily started from Mash's point of view instead, as he found Celes in the same scenes.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried to not feed Cid fish at all so he'd die faster.



If I recall correctly, you can stop him from dieing right?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

TERRA was in Dissidia

she wins


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I was reading an FF thread somewhere on another forum and Zell was getting trashed badly ..



I've read on a forum where Yuna gets trashed pretty badly too. Apparently, she's "spineless" and a "pushover". WTF!? How the HELL was Yuna "spineless"? She's one of the most courageous characters in FFX, IMO.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 6, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of main female protagonists are unloved/trashed.  
It's USUALLY the side females that are liked more ; people have their reasons but if it's just that they're more gentle & don't "deserve" to be the spotlight female, then that's just wrong.  

Rinoa, Garnet, Yuna have been pretty degraded, which sucks.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't forget Tina


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

A follow up

I decided to leave the PS2 alone. After 6 minutes the first screen loaded (the staircase where Amarant decides to ditch you), then I moved to the next place and it took about 8 minutes to load (the place with Stellazio chest), then when I went into the 3rd screen it crashed, I could hear the BGM but after 20 minutes nothing happened


I'm miffed as hell


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I've noticed that a lot of main female protagonists are unloved/trashed.
> It's USUALLY the side females that are liked more ; people have their reasons but if it's just that they're more gentle & don't "deserve" to be the spotlight female, then that's just wrong.
> 
> Rinoa, Garnet, Yuna have been pretty degraded, which sucks.



Rinoa's really meh. I really like the dormant courage and passion in yuna though (even if she is furry for Kimahri). Garnet didn't particularly stand out, because BEATRIX just dominated the FF9 cast. Seriously DAT BEATRIX


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I've noticed that a lot of main female protagonists are unloved/trashed.
> It's USUALLY the side females that are liked more ; people have their reasons but if it's just that they're more gentle & don't "deserve" to be the spotlight female, then that's just wrong.
> 
> Rinoa, Garnet, Yuna have been pretty degraded, which sucks.



Inorite? I've seen comments where they call Garnet "b**tchy", Rinoa annoying and of course, Yuna spineless. 


And if Yuna was so spineless like they say, she wouldn't have became a summoner. She knew becoming a summoner would mean that she would have to die in the end and she could have easily said "Screw this. Let someone else do it." But no, she kept going and did what was right. Actually, it may sound crazy, but Yuna sorta reminded me of Terra/Tina from FFVI.
I just think it's sad when amazing female protagonists like the ones you mentioned get degraded so much.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Rinoa's really meh. I really like the dormant courage and passion in yuna though (even if she is furry for Kimahri). Garnet didn't particularly stand out, because BEATRIX just dominated the FF9 cast. Seriously DAT BEATRIX



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMa-Z4-RqIU[/YOUTUBE]
:33


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 7, 2010)

Of those three, I actually liked Garnet the most.  She didn't come off bitchy to me--she had a royal upbringing and acted accordingly (as a lady should), but certainly not bitchy in my opinion.  But then again, my favorite female from IX was, of course, Beatrix.  Freya was pretty good too.

Rinoa was just annoying (and I actually tried to like her), and Yuna was the classic martyr case.  I didn't dislike Yuna by any means, but it was constantly thrown in our faces that she was to become a martyr.  I could see how that could become boring quickly.

Best female protagonist of the series has been Celes for me.  Strong willed woman, yet also had a vulnerable side (typically in regards to Locke).


----------



## Fran (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, Celes is such a great character. I was already fanboying over her during the gameplay, but the ending movie clinched it for me.



From here:


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw Yuna and Kimahri as a brother-sister thing


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Of those three, I actually liked Garnet the most.  She didn't come off bitchy to me--she had a royal upbringing and acted accordingly (as a lady should), but certainly not bitchy in my opinion.



Yeah. If anyone was bitchy it was Ashe from FFXII. I think I would've been able to deal with her better if she had changed sometime during the end of game, but she didn't. I understand she had a ton of things on her shoulders like saving Dalmasca, but really now, Basch had it bad too and you never saw him snapping and yelling at everyone.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

I've never played the playstation version of FFVI, beside the CGI cutscenes, was there any other differences?


----------



## The810kid (Aug 7, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I've noticed that a lot of main female protagonists are unloved/trashed.
> It's USUALLY the side females that are liked more ; people have their reasons but if it's just that they're more gentle & don't "deserve" to be the spotlight female, then that's just wrong.
> 
> Rinoa, Garnet, Yuna have been pretty degraded, which sucks.



How was dagger degraded if anything she's an underrated character she wasn't bitchy, she wasn't a sue, she just didn't sit there and wait for anybody to do any for her and her character development was astounding.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I thought Garnet had some very good development.  She, Zidane, and Vivi all had really great development (and the others did get some time as well).

We did see Freya evolve, especially over discs 1 and 2.  We also saw Steiner change over time with Garnet (although he had much slower progress lol).  Amarant and Eiko also showed some growth later into the story.  

Quina was really just an oddball lol.  I think Quina was meant for more comical relief than development, but that's ok.  Quina added some nice light hearted moments.

What I also really liked was Kuja's development (especially considering how lackluster Ultimecia was in that department from VIII).  Kuja had some great development later on, especially once you reached Terra.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

I wonder if Kuja lived considering Zidane did.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 7, 2010)

He had a span on his life , so I would say no. 
or that's what I remember.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

It still doesn't make sense how Zidane lived.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 7, 2010)

Zidane was created to replace Kuja if he didn't carry on the mission, thus was given a life span. So when Zidane got stronger, Kuja would die or something, and then Zidane was originally supposed to cause the havoc. 

Or if you mean the Lifa Tree scene .. I don't know.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea I was talking about the Lifa Tree scene. He sang a song and lived, but how?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok I spoke to a friend he's gonna let me borrow his FFIX discs.

Until then I'm starting FFXII and there's nothing you can do to stop me


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

FFXII is a really fun game. it has a few glaring flaws but since you're just starting it, I'll leave that for later.

I adore the intro music.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

How's the music on the whole, since its the first FF game without Uematsu I imagine it was put under a lot of scrutiny


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Actually I think it's the second. X-2 came first.

Anyway, the music on a whole is nice. The main weaknesses is it's TOO orchestrated. Orchestral pieces are nice but you need to mix it up a bit.

Regardless, it has some beautiful songs. Hope you don't mind if Introduce you to one of my favorites. In fact, it's a fan favorite in general.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Also while it's not readily apparent at first, FFXII has some awesome voice-acting.
Just grit your teeth and deal with Fran and eventually you'll meet the all-star voicecast. Sadly the best voices all along to non-main cast characters but still, it's good stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sequels don't count, I meant true Main Roman Number games


----------



## Tifa (Aug 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also while it's not readily apparent at first, FFXII has some awesome voice-acting.
> Just grit your teeth and deal with Fran and eventually you'll meet the all-star voicecast. Sadly the best voices all along to non-main cast characters but still, it's good stuff.


 
I actually think Fran has the coolest voice 
Cid was very good too


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Ehhh. Some like her voice and some don't. I definitely didn't.

But yes, Cid had probably the second or third best voice in the entire game. I won't spoil who has the best.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 7, 2010)

Aw, but now I wanna know


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Fine fine.

*DON'T CLICK THIS MICKY MOUSE!!!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally think Gabranth has the best voice in teh game.


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Anyway, the music on a whole is nice. The main weaknesses is it's TOO orchestrated. Orchestral pieces are nice but you need to mix it up a bit.



Honestly, I think the orchestrated music fitted quite nicely with FFXII. But a lot of people criticized it because they felt the game's soundtrack was "boring" and lacked memorable songs, but I totally disagree. FFXII has tons of lovely songs but I guess it depends on people's tastes.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 7, 2010)

Of the main cast of XII, I actually liked Fran's the best lol.

Again, it's a taste issue.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 7, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Rinoa's really meh. I really like the dormant courage and passion in yuna though (even if she is furry for Kimahri). Garnet didn't particularly stand out, because BEATRIX just dominated the FF9 cast. Seriously DAT BEATRIX



I honestly don't know why people hates Rinoa so much. Sure at the beginning she was a little annoying, but as time went on she grew into a strong and powerful character. Especially after she became a sorceress.

I mean she willingly allowed herself to be frozen, not only for the world sakes, but also for her friends. More so because of Squall. She didn't want to become evil, and hence Squall's Seed, and her knight, and Seed's job is to kill Sorceress. She didn't to burden Squall with such a responsibility. 

Hell Squall's one of the most develop character in the series. He even told Rinoa, even if she became the world's enemy, he would always be her knight. That meant he would have fought against the world to protect her.

Both Squall, and Rinoa out shines Cloud, and Tifa in story, and character development.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Cloud had excellent character development. For one thing, he had the most original characterization of any FF hero. The original part comes from the fact he's not even Cloud for about half the game.

He thinks he's pursuing the villain out of vengeance...but in actuality, he's being compelled to follow Sephiroth.

Learning that Cloud wasn't the badass 1st Class SOLDIER was amazing. He was just a guy who wanted to grow up to be big and famous to impress a girl he liked and get noticed.

He failed to get into SOLDIER but that didn't matter. The SOLDIER he took some of his past from was no match for Sephiroth and in fact was pwned by Seph.

Cloud, on the other hand, had one of the most memorable Crowning Moments of Awesome for any FF hero. The scene where he reveals himself and then, after being imapled by Sephiroth, overpowers the legendary warrior and throws him to his doom.

After that, Cloud becomes..pretty much normal. He wants to save the world, avenge Aerith and that's pretty much it. 
The Cloud we knew, the sullen, cynical badass, developed into a genuinely good-natured hero because that's actually who he was. 

Also let's mosey.

I'll take Cloud over Squall any day.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

The problem with Cloud is that people (usually who have not played the game) have a caricaturized depiction of him in their heads, its even spread to other games (Dissidia, KH1).

Also is Gabranth the main villain or is a Golbez who gets hijacked, asking since he's the FFXII character in Dissidia


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

No, Gabranth is not the main villain. He's a primary antagonist I'd say but FFXII doesn't really have a Big Bad. Well...you'll see for yourself much later on but think of it like FFX. Jecht wasn't the main villain from there either yet they used him in Dissidia.

Gabranth is much the same.


----------



## Kage (Aug 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also while it's not readily apparent at first, FFXII has some awesome voice-acting.
> Just grit your teeth and deal with Fran and eventually you'll meet the all-star voicecast. Sadly the best voices all along to non-main cast characters but still, it's good stuff.



wha.

fran  had a sexy voice


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Bleh. "The Mist...it sseeeeeeeeeeeeethezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz".

It's like she's trying to sound robotic and exotic but it just fails utterly.

I just don't like it. Though I dislike Fran's character in general.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah FFX was kind of weird in the "who is the villain" respect.  Yu was the true "villain", but he was just a mindless spirit doing a monotonous task and only appeared in the last 5 minutes, Seymour was the typical Ominicidal Maniac villain who has a grand scheme to destroy the world, but is thrown under the bus in the 3rd act, and Jecht was not evil at all, but was the thematic antagonist for Tidus.

At least in the way it was done in Dissidia Ject worked


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

You'd think with all their money Square Enix would pay for English VAs who are actually good


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

They do part of the time, I mean the VAs in KH are good for the most part, and even in games with badish voices they make good choices (Jecht's VA was awesome)


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 7, 2010)

They could get people like Morgan Freeman 

Actually that would be awesome


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

they shelled out for Hamill and Nimoy in KH, but yeah I get what you're saying in regards to the main series


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Ahem. James Arnold Taylor is a great voice-actor. 

So is Tara Strong AKA Rikku.

And who the hell would dare say Auron didn't have a good voice-actor?

FFX's voice-acting isn't the best but for its time, it was fairly decent. 

FFXII recruited a lot of stage actors more.. Any dub can just saturate itself with the "big names." You'll get a great product no matter what if you have Crispin Freeman, JYB, Yuri Lowenthal, Kirk Thornton and the like in there.

But it is the mark of a truly great dub when you get by with lesser known names who just do their job really well.

FFXII is such a game. The names it sports aren't the biggest around but most of them do a fine job. As I said earlier, Gabranth has my favorite voice in all of FFXII and this is a game with Simon Templeman.

There's also John Lee as Dr. Cid. Who is John Lee? Not anyone famous for his voice-acting. yet he is pretty much always held up as one of the best voices.

Kingdom Hearts by contrast is filled with celebrities. Christopher Lee, David Boreanaz and many others. But that doesn't make a game's dub great. I love those guys but you know who did probably the best in all of KH1 with its big name voice-actors?

BillY Zane as Ansem. Billy is a comparatively much less famous actor than either of the ones I mentioned but he was fucking epic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Also Mickey, Gabranth in Dissidia has a different voice than in 12. He kinda sucks balls in Dissidia by comparison.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

> Kingdom Hearts by contrast is filled with celebrities. Christopher Lee, David Boreanaz and many others. But that doesn't make a game's dub great. I love those guys but you know who did probably the best in all of KH1 with its big name voice-actors?
> 
> BillY Zane as Ansem. Billy is a comparatively much less famous actor than either of the ones I mentioned but he was fucking epic.


the hell?

KH1 was the one where they went crazy with the celebrities in every role, and Billy Zane was one of them (the dude seriously counts more as a celebrity than half the celebrities in KH1), when they decided to go with regular anime/VG VAs he left with them.  Seriously all the celebrities left, you can check

In the games after KH1 there really aren't that many celebrities, only a couple scattered that stuck around (Riku/Sora/kairi and that's it) and the usual stunt casting  of big role (Lee, Hamill, Nimoy), everyone else are VAing regulars





> And who the hell would dare say Auron didn't have a good voice-actor?


Yeah I lump hm in with Jecht in the good voice pile.  Tara was good, but at this point she usually does the sameish thing and its usually good so its not noteworthy.

I found JAT in FFX to be just so-so, didn't hate him but eh.

I usually like DiMaggio but I just did not like Wakka


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

Stunt casting?

Also I noticed Square likes to get Quinton Flynn. He was Isaaru in FFX, Reno in AC and Axel in the KH sequels.
He's a big name in gaming circles. Or infamous I guess because of Raiden though I thought he did a nice job myself.

Anyway my point is you don't need the biggest names to produce great quality. FFXII proves that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I am start up FF9 now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2010)

It is a great game. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 7, 2010)

David Boreanaz voicing Squall in KH1 was one of the best voice acting in the game.

Well him and Billy Zane, voicing Ansem of course.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to try and go through FF8 again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2010)

"I found it, it's mine "
"Then when I take it from you, it'll be _mine_ "

I like him already

Took a while for the plot to kick off though



> Stunt casting?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hm, interesting.

And yeah, everyone loves Balthier. I never used him in my party first time through the game though. Well once you have your full party I didn't use him.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2010)

I used Vaan Basch and Ashe once I got my full party. Penelo's just worthless.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)

Nah that be Fran. Her stats all suck.

Penelo has the highest MP capacity of any of the characters at least. I used her as my healer, Vaan as my main character and Ashe as my other attacker. Ash has the highest capacity for Magical Power so once you get Katanas, she kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 8, 2010)

@Itachi ; tell me if you liked it! I wanna replay it too. It's been a while. 

Seifer ; "Great, I have chicken wuss and a guy that just reached puberty in my squad."  

Zell was my favorite. :33


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 8, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> @Itachi ; tell me if you liked it! I wanna replay it too. It's been a while.
> 
> Seifer ; "Great, I have chicken wuss and a guy that just reached puberty in my squad."
> 
> Zell was my favorite. :33



FF8 was one of the best FF games out there, it was just underrated.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2010)

Fran>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Penelo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)

Yuck. Bunnygirls don't do it for me. Plus her outfit is just ridiculous.

Penelo all the way.


----------



## A Generic Paladin (Aug 8, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am start up FF9 now.


One of my favourites, don't ignore Steiner. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> yeah FFX was kind of weird in the "who is the villain" respect.  Yu was the true "villain", but he was just a mindless spirit doing a monotonous task and only appeared in the last 5 minutes, Seymour was the typical Ominicidal Maniac villain who has a grand scheme to destroy the world, but is thrown under the bus in the 3rd act, and Jecht was not evil at all, but was the thematic antagonist for Tidus.
> 
> At least in the way it was done in Dissidia Ject worked



It's really weird how FF has that annoying main villain who you fight constantly and the one true villain who you fight at the end. I always preferred the Kefka way of things where if you're gonna introduce a new baddy, do it early on and watch him/her grow. None of this Kuja/Necron or Seymour/Jecht/Yu buisness.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 8, 2010)

^I agree completely.

I still remember the first time I fought Necron, I was like....the hell?  Who is that?  Then again, I've heard some theories on how Necron was supposed to represent the creator of Gaia/Terra (as in Garland's creator who put him in charge of Terra, etc).  Just a theory though, but that would have made the Necron fight much more understandable if something like that had been put into the story I think.

There's also this bit of info from the FF Wiki about Necron:
_In Final Fantasy 20th Anniversary Ultimania - File 1: Character Book, Necron is described as, "a being awakened by Kuja's fear, despair, and hatred, which called out to it as he learned of his mortality, just as his ambitions were within reach." _

I still think they should have just made Jecht the final boss in X (just harder than he was).   That, or have brought in a crazy powered up Seymour trying one last time to become Sin.

Yu Yevon was pointless, as you could never die and it just made no sense from a story perspective (aside from the Aeon battles, but they could have done that a different way I think).


----------



## A Generic Paladin (Aug 8, 2010)

To be honest, I don't really care if Necron fit into the story or not, same with Yu Yevon. They could have been good as a sub attraction, but the pinnacle battle of the whole game against a stranger? Let it be against a figure that we've hated since the beginning, a cause that we have been fighting for since day 1. Kefka, Golbez, Sephiroth, even Ultimecia even though you don't meet her before. Don't let it be a stranger, or a faceless entity.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 8, 2010)

I hated Necron, entirely.  he seemed pretty creepy, came out of nowhere and just made me mad.  

I'm too lazy to go back pages but I see Mickey is done IX. Like it?


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 8, 2010)

That reminds me have to finish that on PSN now


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually like Ultimacia, especially when you found out she was the master mind behind everything that happened.

The only time i felted FF8 let me down, was in the 4th disk. They had every opportunity to show how much of a psycho Ulti was, but instead they just rushed it.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't done the extra stuff in FFIX, is Ozma any fun?
I usually never do, but it's been so many years since IX.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I hated Necron, entirely.  he seemed pretty creepy, came out of nowhere and just made me mad.
> 
> I'm too lazy to go back pages but I see Mickey is done IX. Like it?



My discs crash everytime I enter Ipsen's Castle, waiting for a bud to come back from vacation to let me borrow his.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2010)

Old, but too awesome not to post


Yes that is Yoshitaka Amano Superman/Batman

Looking at the image, Newburn is now oddly appropriate


----------



## Piekage (Aug 8, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> I actually like Ultimacia, especially when you found out she was the master mind behind everything that happened.
> 
> The only time i felted FF8 let me down, was in the 4th disk. They had every opportunity to show how much of a psycho Ulti was, but instead they just rushed it.



Agreed on all accounts. I especially like that Ultimecia grew up her entire life knowing Squall was going to kill her. That can inspire some hate, more so IMO than Squall vs Seifer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)

How far are you into FFXII now Mickey?

*is waiting for you to meet my fave character*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 8, 2010)

@ Mickey ; ohh, that sucks, something similar happened with me in X-2, but i had to wait it out.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2010)

Still in the Mimic tunnels.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)

Fair enough then. Got a while then. Well not too long.

The upcoming boss was annoying for me though. Then again, for some reason, early bosses always tedn to be tougher than later bosses in FF games for me.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I haven't done the extra stuff in FFIX, is Ozma any fun?
> I usually never do, but it's been so many years since IX.



Ozma's fun, but it's pretty easy once you have a good strategy. It's no Emerald Weapon.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 8, 2010)

There's the typical Eiko-Freya-Zidane-Quina formation.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 8, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Agreed on all accounts. I especially like that Ultimecia grew up her entire life knowing Squall was going to kill her. That can inspire some hate, more so IMO than Squall vs Seifer.



I liked the Squall, and Seifer rivalry, But Ulti did it for me. Knowing fate was against her, and yet she still try to defied it was fucking epic.

Especially when she entered Squall subconscious  and summon Griever to fight the team.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2010)

I AM BASCH


----------



## Fran (Aug 8, 2010)

BASCH LIVES!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 9, 2010)

In my opinion one of the best FF character.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

*Is Final Fantasy worth my time?*

I pretty much got bored of Cod 6 and I want a new game, just don't really know which one to get  Final Fantasy XIII any good?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

Anything after VI, with the exception of IX, fuck no.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 9, 2010)

Get one of the earlier Final Fantasies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Just play them all. 

Of course, if you're not a big fan of RPGs you'll hate all of the games except maybe FFXIII because it requires you to do very little but run around and mash a button.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2010)

None of them are terrible unless you compare them to the others. FF9 and 10 are my personal favorites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Play FFV. You'll get to change classes.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 9, 2010)

What Bahamut is the best across all the games ?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like FFIX's and FFX's.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 9, 2010)

How very weird playing IX made me think of that question


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Classic Bahamut is the best.  From FFIII, IV, V, and even VI had him.


Specifically, FFIV's Bahamut is the best. He had a story and everything. Likewise, FFIV's Leviathan is the best.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 9, 2010)

Griever from FF8 is still my favorite summon. Too bad we couldn't use him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I think my favorite summon was Yojimbo from FFX. He was kinda badass. Then again, Odin is always pretty badass, too.

Bahamut is just the king of badasses.


Actually, a lot of the FFVIII summons were pretty badass, come to think about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

I also loved Griever. He had epic music too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, a lot of the FFVIII summons were pretty badass, come to think about it.



Make way for the Murder Train.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Tonberries are the most awesome recurring monster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Bahamut ZERO best myself and his upgrade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Tonberries are cool, but Cactuars are better. 


Also, no love for the Magic Pot?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude, moogles are best.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 9, 2010)

moogles are the best


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

But Moogles aren't enemies. 

As far as recurring races go, Moogles are top tier, but Chocobos are right there, bro. Right there. 

Moogles do, however, appear in Secret of Mana, giving them a slight edge. They also have Mog.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Ohh, you're talking about enemies? 
Then TONBERRIES FTW.  

I got a moogle plushie a few days ago.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 9, 2010)

Best recurring enemy is Tonberry; hated facing them in the Battle arena


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

You know you love Malboros.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 9, 2010)

FF8 Diablos is still one of the coolest summons in all of FF.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

In regards to Moogles, it's all about Stiltzkin.


He goes everywhere you go in FFIX just about and survives even though a good majority of the places you go end up destroyed.

He even managed to get to Terra IIRC.

Also there's Moguo.
He's sharpening his knife, Kupo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah, Cactuars are better than Tonberrys. They are hard to kill and give you a lot of either Gold, EXP, or JP, depending on the game. Tonberrys only got hard to kill after FFX. Before that they weren't shit.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked fighting against tonberries in X-2 , which is why I liked them better. 
But I do like cactuars too .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Tonberries are adorable in FFX. The Waddle o' Doom!

Then they keep coming and kill you...sigh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Tonberrys have appearance over Cactuars (FFV and FFVI, respectively). 

I still like Cactuars more.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2010)

Cactuars were a joke in FF13. The only difficult one was Gigantuar.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Fat Chocobo in FFIX.
He's like the Chocobo Guru.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Lmfao .  

Fat Chocobo was god.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Fat Chocobo was boss in FFIV. Along with the whale ship, Giant of Babylon, and everything else in the entire game.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 9, 2010)

I decided to try give FF8 another go since I never cleared it . In space atm .


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anything after VI, with the exception of IX, fuck no.



Hmm i'm thinking of getting the latest one. It looks interesting but I hardly play those type of games, so I don't know if id like it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

@ Blinky ; ZELLL !  
I need to play it again. 
it's been so long.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked the Village of the Cactuars in FFX


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

I hated the Cactuar mini game with the Bikanel Desert in X-2.
It was so stupid.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

I hear that optional boss is pretty good though.
Angra Mainyu or whatever. Supposed ot be some ancient enemy of the Cactuar people.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 9, 2010)

Tonberry is probably my favorite recurring villain.

Favorite summon is Shiva by far.  I actually really liked her FFTA/A2 look the best, though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2010)

someone read jpn?


----------



## Micha (Aug 9, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> I liked fighting against tonberries in X-2 , which is why I liked them better.
> But I do like cactuars too .



The Tonberries in X-2 annoyed the crap outta me, especially during the first half of the game where your on the Mushroom Rock Road....I prefer Cactuars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

That's actually the strangest Shiva design, cause it looks nothing like the others.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

@ Micha ; oh God, THERE it was annoying.  I forgot about that. I was thinking of the ones in Bevelle Underground.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

FFX Shiva is Miss Fanservice.
And I love it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorite Shiva design would have to be FF8.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX Shiva is Miss Fanservice.
> And I love it.



Her overdrive is so gracious.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fat Chocobo was boss in FFIV. Along with the whale ship, Giant of Babylon, and everything else in the entire game.



I'm replaying the DS remake of that one now. Was there anything unepic about this game? Whether you were going to where the Eidolons lived to own the King and make him your bitch, or heading off to the bloody moon itself for the lulz?


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'm replaying the DS remake of that one now. Was there anything unepic about this game? Whether you were going to where the Eidolons lived to own the King and make him your bitch, or heading off to the bloody moon itself for the lulz?



 Haha! Whereabouts are you now Winnie? I still haven't budged after getting a knife from Yang's wife (crazy woman).


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 10, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Haha! Whereabouts are you now Winnie? I still haven't budged after getting a knife from Yang's wife (crazy woman).


She genuinely makes me laugh every time I play this game

I'm at the end of my 2nd playthrough farming Adamant Armors. Where you at, Red?


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Scary little things from FF11.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I started playing the original FFT again. Man that game brings back some memories. pek


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

Larsa/Penelo is my


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Larsa/Penelo is my



I was always pissed that Larsa wasn't able to be a full fledged party member.

I actually liked him.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2010)

A future Emperor need not sully his hands


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I would have liked Larsa to be around more but hey, even though he was only around from time-to-time, he has more character than all of the main cast.

Well IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I would've liked to have a machine gun.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

Indeed. The guns in FFXII are so wimpy-sounding.

They don't even bang..more like puh.

It's why I never used them to be honest lol


----------



## Ceveti (Aug 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I started playing the original FFT again. Man that game brings back some memories. pek



I have special place in my heart for this game. The music the world, the story, and the characters all come together to weave quite the experience. it may not be everyone's cup of tea but it certainly was mine.

On a side note FFT introduced me to one of the few video game characters I can say I truly hate.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Algus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried to use guns, but I never really got into it. I just went for all kinds of magic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That's actually the strangest Shiva design, cause it looks nothing like the others.



The design reminds me of the "awakened beings" from the manga series Claymore.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 10, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I liked the Village of the Cactuars in FFX



haha same here, Cactuars have been my favourite enemies in FF games.


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

Original FFT was awesome.
Agrias Oakes + Lavina + Alicia. The best!

 Dat Agrias Oakes


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

FFX Shiva is the best pek



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QppBDZSKCLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 10, 2010)

The World said:


> FFX Shiva is the best pek



She wasn't too bad in FF XII either, one of the only espers i liked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

FFX had a village of Cactuars?


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 10, 2010)

hmm cant find an image of it but yeah it's where you get Rikku's Sigil.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

It has been too long since I played that, I don't even know what a sigil is in the context of FFX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

It's the shit you needed to power up the Celestial Weapons for the characters.

On top of actually finding each character's ultimate weapon,, you have to find Sigils and Crests to power them up. On their own, "the ultimate weapons" suck balls.

God FFX's sidequsts sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds tedious. I almost regret not doing all the side stuff in FFX because the coliseum sounded cool.


But, I really don't.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2010)

Only Ultimate Weapons I was able to FULLY unlock in FFX were Yuna, Rikku and Auron's.  Once you get the bullshit out of the way its all worth it, like I said a few dozen pages back when you unlock Yuna's weapon's potential the game becomes unloseable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2010)

I only bothered with Auron's, cause he was the only character I cared about.


----------



## BVB (Aug 10, 2010)

unlocked every ultimate weapon except Lulu's and Kimahri's.

The side quests for their sigils were unbeatable for me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

What kind of sad being would spend his time trying to dodge 200 consecutive lightning bolts?

197...198....199...I'M GONNA DO IT!
and two-hund*phone rings*


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Haha! Whereabouts are you now Winnie? I still haven't budged after getting a knife from Yang's wife (crazy woman).



You spoony bard! 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I started playing the original FFT again. Man that game brings back some memories. pek



I only have the PSP version of that, but yes it's awesome.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah, I would have liked Larsa to be around more but hey, even though he was only around from time-to-time, he has more character than all of the main cast.
> 
> Well IMO.



My problem with FFXII's cast is that Penelo and Vaan were completely pointless. They had no actually effect on the story and even their stats weren't great enough for them to be more useful than anyone else. Ashe was clearly the main character in the game and my party never consisted of anyone other than her, Balthier and Basch once everyone was together. Larsa would have easily been a much better fifth party member, 'though I can't think who'd make a nice sixth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd ditch Fran in a heartbeat. At least Penelo was the one who wrote the
(DON'T READ THIS MICKEY)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ending Epilogue Letter




Fran was just Balthier's arm candy.

But really, one of FFXII's biggest flaws was horrific storytelling and pacing. Yes Ashe is the most important playable character overall but the story is so segmented that each character has a bit where they are important then they as nothing but background fodder for the next several segments.
The entire game is like that.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, ultimate weapon/armor power ups in X were horrible, horrible, horrible.  

Geez, thinkng back on it makes my head hurt lol.  Seriosly not worth it--I just used a codebreaker and viola.  First time I ever cheated on a FF game.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

Up to the Viera village.

In terms of team I do what I do in Pokemon, everytime someone levels up I swap them out to keep everyone balanced.  I try to keep two teams

Balthier/Fran/Basch.  Basch leads with long ranged covering fire.
Vaan/Ashe(katana)/Panelo(staff) my up front team with Panelo as mage.

Honestly though Fran/Balthier is the best tag team, they've killed the bulk of everything I've gone up against.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 11, 2010)

TH eguest party members in XII were alll better then the regular Reddas, Larsa, and even that trader Vossler. I liked Basch but like it was said after a certan point in the game they made him less important. Fran also should have been fleshed out I liked her but yes she only served the purpose of being Balthiers sexy sidekick. I would have liked for them to explain why she left her village and how she met up with Balthier. I mean withoput explanation it looked stupid for her to just throw her beliefs and leave her family to become a sky pirate.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 11, 2010)

ChaosLord said:


> She wasn't too bad in FF XII either, one of the only espers i liked.



Shiva wasn't an esper in FFXII she was an airship.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2010)

The World said:


> FFX Shiva is the best pek
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QppBDZSKCLQ[/YOUTUBE]



 Pfft Dead Fantasy so wanks Dead or Alive...and I still love them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Considering where you are, I feel it's safe to ask you this now.

Is FFXII not the most enjoyable FF game for simply...traveling?
I find that XII's biggest strength is its power to immerse me in the world. 

For instance, on your way to the Garif village, you travel across the Ozmone Plains...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

On the Merged World in FFV, I hate my team is down to 3, it completely throws off my groove, got completely and utterly raped in the Pyramid


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Now for more business-like questions.

1. What level are you in XII?

2. How much do you have in the way of money?

Both of these questions are because there is a boss coming up. Not in the immediate future but soon and I suggest you start now to try and get accessories to prevent status ailments. Also lots of status fixing items.

The boss is a cheap bastard with an insane amount of HP for this time and by god he fucked me up something fierce. I just don't want you to suffer my fate.

Also do you at least have Level 2 Quickenings for 3 characters? I would recommend having that as well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

Up to the Viera village.


Everyone is Lvl. 20. Money I have average 20k, that's usually what I have left over everytime I sell my loot then buy stuff that pops out to me

Spending all my license points on Augments, with whatever I have left on stuff I need



In terms of team I do what I do in Pokemon, everytime someone levels up I swap them out to keep everyone balanced.  I try to keep two teams

Balthier/Fran/Basch.  Basch leads with long ranged covering fire.
Vaan/Ashe(katana)/Panelo(staff) my up front team with Panelo as mage.

Honestly though Fran/Balthier is the best tag team, they've killed the bulk of everything I've gone up against."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Well you should be going up a few more levels by the time you fight this boss...but if memory serves, I was almost level 30 when I took him on.
Ehhh. Best of luck to you. You're probably a better gamer than me anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghido is one of the greatest FF characters


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

FFXII, ah what a great game. 

I had two teams set up and I would switch between them every story segment (Basch, Ashe, & Vaan and Balthier, Fran, & Penelo) . Made things a bit harder but more satisfying. Wasn't till the end when I made one team my main Mark Hunting group and took them to 99.

By the way, stat wise, Ashe, Vaan, & Basch were the best overall. Basch would end up with more HP and Str with Vaan coming in second. Ashe had very high, as well as even, magic attack, speed, and str which made her a beast with a katana. Toss her a Masamune and she was set for mayhem. And if you're nuts enough to get another one, give it to Vaan. Interesting tidbit as well, Fran and Balthier actually attack slightly slower with a gun and bow respectively than the rest of the party with those weapons due to their shooting animation.

Definitely my favorite FF behind FFIX.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2010)

Umong all FF world maps, FFXII did have one of the best if not the best exploration.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

I equiped my entire team in Deathbringers (I think they were called), the ubersword you steal from the mimic that imitates a vase in one higher-level section.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Umong all FF world maps, FFXII did have one of the best if not the best exploration.


 I liked FFIV and FFV in terms of world maps. FFIV because it had various interesting stages (the moon, underground), and FFV because it had 3 different worlds (well, 2, and 1 combined), and a lot of little places you wanted to get into but couldn't until later.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Ashe + Masamune + Genji Gloves is a boss wrecker. The Gloves increase your combo rate and Katanas already have very high combo rate. So you got a magical power monster who will attack several times per turn.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2010)

did any1 manage to defeat Yaizamat in FFXII btw? Man it took me a month


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

I never bothered.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2010)

how come? it's the last hunt, and the hardest boss in the whole game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I heard it took 120 days to beat it though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

First, I never did all the Hunts. i only played the game through to completion once and I wanted to finish the story.

Also I was not nearly high enough level to attempt it. I was like...level 59 and I couldn't even beat the Marks before it so I obviously had no chance.

And second, i hear it takes over an hour to beat it. Fuck that.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

I liked the Cactuar Family sidequest in FFXII

"Quick we need that Cactuar I gave you, his mom has come for him and she is pissed off to hell and has taken an entire villahe hostage"
"Oh I skinned it, boiled it to make tea and threw it in the trash"
""


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> First, I never did all the Hunts. i only played the game through to completion once and I wanted to finish the story.
> 
> Also I was not nearly high enough level to attempt it. I was like...level 59 and I couldn't even beat the Marks before it so I obviously had no chance.
> 
> And second, i hear it takes over an hour to beat it. Fuck that.



level 59? man that's low, how the hell did u complete the game with just tht lvl? i was around 86-87 

and yh, took me 2 hrs to kill him. died twice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

It wasn't that hard. I know a guy who beat the game around level 45 I think.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The final bosses weren't very challenging, sadly.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2010)

ah, i suppose u didn't go for the espers then either?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I almost want to play FFXII again, but it looks like shit on my TV.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> ah, i suppose u didn't go for the espers then either?



Only Zalera. I stumbled across him by mistake while hunting down one of the Marks.
But nah, never did try to fight the stronger Espers. Well apart from the ones you have to fight storyline wise.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

FFXII can be beat in the 40s normally (I did it at 48~) and if you really know how to work your gambits, magic, and the enemy AI, as low as level 3. This includes all the hunts.

Yiazmat took me around 6 hrs 45 mins my first time when I attempted at lvl 70. Fucking ran me dry of Chrono Tears twice and had me in a Deathstrike loop for about an hour. Tried him again later, better equipped and at lvl 99. Managed to beat him in 50 min range. 50 million HP takes a damn while to deplete.   I'll get him below 50 min one day.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm back home, which means back to my IX.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

Some asshole *cough cough Champagne Supernova* spoiled me on FF9 so now I gotta wait a year to play FF9 until I forget what I was spoiled on.

Wait what was I spoiled on again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I'm not sure so I'll just reveal every big event in the game.
Well first thing first. Zidane is


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Well I guess I'll spoil some FF12 now.

Vaan is really......























































Basch fon Ronsenburg!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eZ154lt8X8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII can be beat in the 40s normally (I did it at 48~) and if you really know how to work your gambits, magic, and the enemy AI, as low as level 3. This includes all the hunts.
> 
> Yiazmat took me around 6 hrs 45 mins my first time when I attempted at lvl 70. Fucking ran me dry of Chrono Tears twice and had me in a Deathstrike loop for about an hour. Tried him again later, better equipped and at lvl 99. Managed to beat him in 50 min range. 50 million HP takes a damn while to deplete.  I'll get him below 50 min one day.


 I think I would give up around the 20 minute mark.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

I cheated and used Game Shark so Vaan would hit with physical attacks for 9999.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

Even comboing constant 9,999s with all 3 characters and later on 4,999s, that bitch still takes forever to kill. 

CMX, Yiazmat ain't for the weak willed.  He isn't necessarily hard, he's a fuckin endurance test.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

It seems kinda ridiculous. 

If I wanted to bore myself to tears I'd read a book.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 11, 2010)

Books are awesome.  

Anyways, temporarily ditching FF for Champions with my cuz again.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2010)

u wont notice the time when fighting Yaizamat, sumtimes i gotta change the gambits when fighting him so i just do everything manually(which, sumtimes is more better then auto system)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It seems kinda ridiculous.
> 
> If I wanted to bore myself to tears I'd read a book.



The beauty of the fight is that you can fight it several ways to spice it up not to mention he has 3 different "stages" of ridiculous antics. Trying to kill him with two berserked characters is far from boring considering the attention you need to give. Guess it all boils down to how you liked the battle system and it's quirks though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't particularly enjoy it.  I like the ease of it, don't get me wrong, but I didn't have fun just walking around while my people automatically did everything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2010)

The Silver Dragon from Radiata stories took me like 2 hours to finish killing him the first time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah, that brings back memories. I remember when that game was a hot new thing coming out. Then it was over all too quickly.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't particularly enjoy it.  I like the ease of it, don't get me wrong, but I didn't have fun just walking around while my people automatically did everything.



It was customizable to the point where you could not have them do it automatically. I kept the basic attack gambit since it saved me from having to mash X like I do in every other FF. 

Depending on how you go about fighting Yiazmat, the fight is far from automatic though there are some braindead gambit sets that requires minimal input. I liked having that option of total control or auto-pilot, same with the rest of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it possible to beat him completely on gambits?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It was customizable to the point where you could not have them do it automatically. I kept the basic attack gambit since it saved me from having to mash X like I do in every other FF.
> 
> Depending on how you go about fighting Yiazmat, the fight is far from automatic though there are some braindead gambit sets that requires minimal input. I liked having that option of total control or auto-pilot, same with the rest of the game.


 I liked being able to do stuff automatically, too, I just wouldn't want to fight any boss for that long. 

I actually quite enjoyed the game, even though I didn't finish it. Which is why I kinda want to play it again. I tried a while ago but got distracted with Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to get a more powerful PC so I can play it on that so I can get the seamless and smooth graphics. Game looks fantastic playing that way. On my HDTV with component cables... not so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

I tried getting a PS2 emulator the other day but it needed a BIOS and I was too lazy to find a BIOS.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

My bud got back and lent me his FFIX discs, I'm gonna try them now


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck! Anxious to hear about your progress when you get the chance.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

They work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My bud got back and lent me his FFIX discs, I'm gonna try them now



 Dude enjoy like I currently am. I am going ridiculously slow on that game. Just so much fun. I do not want it ti end so quickly. Has one of the funnest beginnings to a final fantasy game. I can not decide between that ones, 7, 8, 10 or 6's beginning.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, I can't stay away from my FF , but I didn't get to play tonight. 

btw, have fun with IX. 
my cousin just told me he didn't like it . the fak.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Okay, I can't stay away from my FF , but I didn't get to play tonight.
> 
> btw, have fun with IX.
> my cousin just told me he didn't like it . the fak.



 what a weirdo he is...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 11, 2010)

I know.  
But his other FF tastes are quite okay .


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 11, 2010)

I know for IX, the first two discs are probably my favorite.  I always enjoyed the latter part of disc 1/first part of disc two with Zidane/Vivi/Freya/Quina.

Still don't know why, it's just always fun.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 11, 2010)

Disc 2/3 were my faves, I have to say.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

FF9 is sooooo good .


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

Buying it on PSN on tomorrow. :ho


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

You won't regret it . 



... I think .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

Pretty sure he's already played it. But he be an FFVII fan and thus the natural enemy of us FFIX fans.

Just like he's a natural enemy of the FFVI fans.

In fact, I think every FF fan has a natural enemy. The FF fanbase is broken beyond repair and liking any one game will probably mean you hate another and thus run into that game's fans who hate your game.

 it's all a neverending cycle of nerd hostility.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

I've never really gotten into any gaming fandom arguements . 

I love the characters in 9 . They make me feel all warm and fuzzy and I'm a miserable bastard . 

Also I've only ever played the 3D FFs . 

*awaits negs*


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I know for IX, the first two discs are probably my favorite.  I always enjoyed the latter part of disc 1/first part of disc two with Zidane/Vivi/Freya/Quina.
> 
> Still don't know why, it's just always fun.



Yeah, I find FF's the most fun when your party is split up and you don't have to think about which members to use and such.


For example, in early FF6 when the party is split 3 ways - those 3 stories are great fun. And similarly, early FF9, when the party is split.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't we all just get along? 


I know my game gets too much attention(2 movies, 2 prequels, and a sequel), but maybe Squenix will also one day remake it.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think a remake will happen for one good reason . 


WAHT THE HELL WOULD CAIT SITH'S MOOGLE DOLL ACTUALLY LOOK LIKE


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, I actually enjoyed VI-IX the most.  Those really were Final Fantasy's highlights for me.  X was ok, XII was ok, but they don't compare to the former.

Liking all of them, I also acknowledge things I didn't much care for in either one as well.

Such as:

In VI, I didn't like having so many characters.

In VII, I didn't like not having a set job system for the characters.  Everyone could basically be anything.  I know some love that aspect, but I wasn't a fan of it.

In VIII, character development was an issue for me.  I wanted more aside from the Squall/Rinoa ordeal.  Battle system wise, same issue as with VII.

In IX, character development did improve at least, but I thought it was aimed at a slightly younger fanbase as compared to the previous 2 PSX games.  The story did have it's dark spots, but obviously pales in comparison to the former.  I'm always a sucker for a darker themed story, but I did appreciate the light hearted feeling it brought.

As you can tell, IX is my favorite lol.  Although I have love for all of them.


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

^ I agree. Character and gameplay made me really dislike 8. I spent more time playing cardgames than fighting monsters, although the card game was fun.

The FF must-plays for me are 4, 5, 6, 9 and 10. 

Fond of 7.
I like some of the music in X-2 and some of the gameplay. I spent most of the game cringing.
Wasted 5 years of my life on 11.
12 was far too short, and have yet to play 13


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm replaying 8 . The thing I dislike about it most is the characters .


----------



## Tifa (Aug 12, 2010)

^^Don't play XIII! 
It wasn't very good IMO. The map always pointed out where you had to go, Vanille's voice is a pain and the story was way too cuddly and cute, at least for me


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

8 and 13 are like the girl versions of final fantasy, complete trash, while 7, 10, 4 and 6 are the guy versions and good


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Your missing 5 and 9!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

those are the mixed ones along with 12, 11, 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

9 da best    .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Pretty sure he's already played it. But he be an FFVII fan and thus the natural enemy of us FFIX fans.
> 
> Just like he's a natural enemy of the FFVI fans.
> 
> ...


 I think my enemy would be anyone that likes FFXI and MMOs in general. 

Otherwise I like all of the Final Fantasy games to some degree--even Mystic Quest. 

Perhaps it's time for another stack ranking? You know, the old "list your favorite FF's from best to worst". We have those every so often, you see.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> 9 da best    .



no its not none of them are the best there are so many and each one is much different so its impossible getting a real estimate on what one is the best


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's an estimate . 

FF9 da best .


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think my enemy would be anyone that likes FFXI and MMOs in general.
> 
> Otherwise I like all of the Final Fantasy games to some degree--even Mystic Quest.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for another stack ranking? You know, the old "list your favorite FF's from best to worst". We have those every so often, you see.



You are clearly my enemy then CMX! This means waaaaaaaar! 

FF11 had great stories and characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

You don't want to go to war with me.  I got sex appeal. 


Anyway, here's my FF rank list (including the off-shoots):

FFVI
FFVII
FFIV
FFIX
FFV
FFT
FFIII
FFVIII
FFX
FFII
FFI
FFXII
FFMQ
FFTA
FFTA2
FFX-2
FFXIII


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Also loving the 3rd act of FFIX, Zidane's march through Pandemonium was amazing.  I love it when main characters enter a "Shinji Ikari" phase and then snap out of it, which is why episode 11 is the best episode of TTGL
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAQMeSTXQ5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

That is one of the best moments in the entire series and is appropriately given one of the best songs in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't want to go to war with me.  I got sex appeal.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my FF rank list (including the off-shoots):
> ...



All I can say about ranking is:

FFIX is #1.

And I change my mind on everything else depending on which game I'm playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

FFIX is #4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine goes.

FFT
FFVII=FFVI
FFIV
FFV
FFIX
FFVIII
FFX
FF
Crisis Core
FFIII
FFMQ
FFII
FF Crystal Chronicles 
FFXII
FFTA
FFVII DOC

I have yet to play FFTA2 or XIII, and X-2 I barely played to get to know the game, so getting them soon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIX is #4.



lalalalalala FFIX is #1 lallalalala

Also X-2 is a fun game. I will defend it always as at least okay.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Was dissapointed you couldn't play in all the temples


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

... well I guess that's bye bye Terra


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes and Kuja is awesome. Enjoy Disc 4. Things get a bit creepier.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 12, 2010)

Guess alot of peeps didn't like ff13 rofl.........I enjoyed it.

Well I guess ill give me list...

FF7
FF6
FF4
FF10
FF1
FF8
FF13
FF12
FF11
FF5
FF3
FF2
FF9

Thats how my list goes...... I really disliked 9 sry. The villian makes the game for me. And I totally disliked Kuja. Only reason FF13 places higher then certain FF's is because I really enjoy certain members of the main cast even though the villians fell flat. Has to be a good balance of hero and villian for me. So really gameplay had no baring on my choices above since i dont play ff for gameplay...But if I go off of gameplay the order goes as so

FF11
FF7
FF6
FF13
FF1
FF4
FF8
FF9
FF10
FF5
FF12
FF3
FF2


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

...

Your opinion is null and void from this day on.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> Your opinion is null and void from this day on.



Sure, okay. Why's that?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 12, 2010)

My list is most likely an awkward one compared to most fans with the exception of my #1.

FFIX
FFXII-FFT
FFV
FFVI-VII
FFXIII
FFX
The rest.

There aren't big gaps between the games for me save for my top 3 but after being spoiled with a lack of random battles in the newer ones, it makes replaying older ones hella annoying for me.

@CMX, my dear enemy, FFXI at the least had one of, if not the best, stories for a FF. Course it cheats cause it can add a lot of backstory and more scenarios.

Anyone hear any news of FFXIV? Lack of internet makes me unable to play the beta but I hear it's nuking people's gpus since it causes their cards to run hot.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 12, 2010)

Btw I know FF9 is Hironobu Sakaguchi fav. And thats awesome. But Kuja.....Oh well. Plus the whole game was kindof meh to me.I Liked the gameplay but I didnt really have any interest in the characters. Was kindof a let down for me.


As a whole though the FF series is something that has been apart of my life Since i was 4 years old when my dad got FF1 for the NES. So each entry holds a special place in my heart for the time it was released.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 12, 2010)

I loved FFXIII. Though I heard the prime reason it was so linear was because of how advanced the graphics were.

Don't know how true that is, but a friend of mine told me it was mentioned when Square Enix was talking about a FFVII remake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm guessing the FFVII remake will come out during the 30th year anniversary of Final Fantasy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh. They're gonna pollute a perfectly good game with Genesis to try and "connect" it to Crisis Core...

The "Cloud's Past" part of FFVII was amazing and all the retcons of it are annoying beyond belief.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Last Order any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't think MMORPGs had coherent stories. 


I hope FFVII remake happens some time soon, I'm sick of hearing about it. Damn cock-teasing.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

> I didn't think MMORPGs had coherent stories.


What, you expected Squeenix to just copy WoW?

Oh yee of little faith


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

FF11 haf a great story. I was really drawn into the quests. The catgirls made me furry.

Me and Ama go way back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I would give it atry if I thought anyone would play with me and it was free to try or something.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Last Order any good?



It's okay I guess. It's the first step in retconning the FFVII backstory though so that kinda sucked.

Plus it was never dubbed.

Other than that I suppose it's decent. It's very short though and generally unremarkable so not worth the effort IMO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

Last Order is retconned by Crisis Core, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would give it atry if I thought anyone would play with me and it was free to try or something.



Better to just read a detailed synopsis or the script since story elements are far apart due to the nature of the game. Unless of course you are leveled high enough (and have competent party members) to just steamroll through the areas and boss fights.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Better to just read a detailed synopsis or the script since story elements are far apart due to the nature of the game. Unless of course you are leveled high enough (and have competent party members) to just steamroll through the areas and boss fights.



They've ruined it now Lokus  It's like, level 100 cap, and you can get 150k exp an hour . . . Compared to the 4k we used to get. 1-75 in a day is easily possible.

 I never want to look back on this waste-o'-time again.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 12, 2010)

150k an hour lol. Wished that shit existed when everyone thought Samurai sucked dick so I could at least get to 75 quick. I knew about the 100 cap, which is fine as long as the new content is good enough to keep people from going back to old shit like usual.

Btw, I play with Shabaz, Vry and Serendal on occasion in SSFIV.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

FFX
FFXII
FFVII
FFIV
FFTA
FFTA2
FFCC
FFIX
FFII
FF1
FFXIII

never played 8 or 6 or 5 or 11


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would give it atry if I thought anyone would play with me and it was free to try or something.



Or just watch some youtube videos.

My list is

FF9
FF7
FF6
FF10
FF8
FF4
FF11
FFT
FF5
FF2
FF1
FF3
FF13
FF12
FF X-2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

That's what I did with Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 12, 2010)

Uh oh, rank time. :ho

For me (and the ones I've played):

1. IX
2. VI
3. VIII
4. VII
5. XII
6. X
7. XIII
8. X-2

On a side note, I HATED DoC--and I honestly tried (several times) to like it.  The controls just frustrated me to no end.


----------



## Piscesheart (Aug 12, 2010)

Lately I've been on a quest to play through all of the main numbered Final Fantasy games. So far I've played:

I
II

IV
V (playing through this one currently)

VII
VIII
IX
X

XII
XIII (for a bit; didn't finish it, and don't really plan on finishing it...it kinda was boring and frustrating for me...it was always either way too easy, or way too hard. And I played a while through it too; like to chapter 10.)

I'd have to say my favorite is X storywise, and VIII for gameplay.

I hope to get through more of them soon. ^_^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally reunited with my IX after one month of seperation. pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2010)

Piscesheart said:


> I'd have to say my favorite is X storywise, and VIII for gameplay.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Got Rank S Treasure Hunter

The Four-Armed Man's real name


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2010)

What's even worse is the note left with the Excalibur II.

    "To Brother Gil - Bro, I found the sword, like you told me. But there were two. One of 'em had a lame name, Something II. It was a dingy, old thing with flashy decorations, something you'd probably like. So I went with Excalipur. I'll be back after I find the Tin Armor." 
    —Enkido

Poor Gilgamesh could have had the Excalibur II.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

^ I loved that personality too. It shall be missed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

bah, I like One Winged Angel


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

The AC version of OWA is awesome but OWA itself has become overused. First they gave it to him in Crisis Core, which doesn't make any goddam sense, and then again in Dissidia.

His original theme is long forgotten by them it seems.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The AC version of it is awesome but they've overused it. First they gave it to him in Crisis Core, which doesn't make any goddam sense, and then again in Dissidia.
> 
> His original theme is long forgotten by them it seems.



Quite the shame, considering that when his original theme is playing, Sephy is actually quite creepy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed. Everyone knows the iconic scene where Sephirtoh slowly lifts his head then turns to casually walk into the flames.

That scene was made by the music.

Compare.

Original w/Sephiroth's Theme


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup.  The music was the best part of FF7.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGxnlQ3pgok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

they should have put OWA instead of generic BGM if they were going to add new stuff


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

There wasn't even much music in that second scene at all. It did look more badass before the CGI cutscene. The part where Zack is facing Sephy in the flames.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yup.  The music was the best part of FF7.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGxnlQ3pgok[/YOUTUBE]



And how about some classy badass music?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And how about some classy badass music?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a very beautiful song. One of the first things I ever saw from CC was the Genesis and Seph fight and that song is playing at the very beginning. 
Shame they didn't let the full thing play.

Overall, the music is probably the best thing about the Compilation.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3E-iZqH3TQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2MZDX_ImS8[/YOUTUBE]

Funnily enough, I was just getting into J-Pop and Rock when I heard the Gackt song in DoC.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

> I never liked the Turks on my first few playthroughs of FF7 when I was younger,


Complete opposite for me, I loved them


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Complete opposite for me, I loved them



I had my Cloud-is-super-cool phase then, kinda prevented me from liking the "bad guys."  

I like them well enough now though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2010)

As a kid I rooted for the bad guys quite frequently.  But in any case I just found them to be so damn likeable, I was honestly more scared for Tseng's life than anyone in the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2010)

Reno back then was just an awesome name to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Because of the city, or because of Jean Reno?


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because of the city, or because of *Jean Reno*?



It's all about jack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not gay, but I'd suck his dick.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyways, got X-2 now after watching some reviews, I've already played it before back when it was released, didn't catch my interest though, was bored in the first hour, so giving it another shot.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 13, 2010)

The turks were my favourite characters .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

Ya know Seph, that's a common problem with JRPGs. Being boring during the first hour I mean.

First time you play the game, you're experiencing something new. New characters, new story, new world. Upon replays though, it's all tedious world and character building. Nothing of interest is really happening. Even if the opening cinematic is action-packed, the first hour or so of a JRPG is just you wandering around or doing some mindless snorefest fights.

X-2 is a fun game but the bulk of the fun lies in the optional stuff. It further completes the story and expands upon the characters.
That's why X-2 is a very interesting game. Even if it is the weakest of the FF games, it's the most unique by far.

I really wish I could play International... I want the extra dresspheres and Last Mission.


----------



## Micha (Aug 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The AC version of OWA is awesome but OWA itself has become overused. First they gave it to him in Crisis Core, which doesn't make any goddam sense, and then again in Dissidia.
> 
> His original theme is long forgotten by them it seems.



So true. OWA is a amazing song, but it really gets on my nerves hearing it so damn much. It was even in Kingdom Hearts. It would have been better if they used the AC version of "Those Who Fight" in Dissidia, but noooo. They just had to use OWA. I didn't really care for the remix version of "Fight On!" either.  -___-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyways, got X-2 now after watching some reviews, I've already played it before back when it was released, didn't catch my interest though, was bored in the first hour, so giving it another shot.


 I gave up somewhere in that snow forest.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

*Looks up the international version*

Ah, turns out there is a english patch to it, sweet.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Looks up the international version*
> 
> Ah, turns out there is a english patch to it, sweet.



Patching it and getting it to play most likely requires a modded PS2.  Don't know if it would be worth it honestly.

I've tried to play through X-2 like 3-4 times since it was first released, I doubt I'll ever finish it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

My ps2 is already modded hehe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

International Version my ass.

They didn't even dub the Last Mission part of the game.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> My ps2 is already modded hehe.




Well, there you go.  

I need to play through FF6 again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Everyone needs to play through FFVI again. 

I recently played twice on two different hacks. Hacks make everything cooler.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed they do, I normally replay at least once a year, I haven't done this years though.  

Which hacks were you playing?  I haven't found a really, really good one.  Mostly just fairly mediocre stuff or Hard-Type hacks.  One of the best was a simple addition of a guy in Narshe who gives you a NG+ option.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

You get to use Jecht and Seymour in it? :33

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

You can use Tidus as well.

A lot of people like to fight the final boss with Tidus....


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah curses, turns out the english X-2 International was actually X International.

Well then vanilla X-2 undub it is. :33

I'll just play X-2I in japanese after I finish the regular one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Indeed they do, I normally replay at least once a year, I haven't done this years though.
> 
> Which hacks were you playing? I haven't found a really, really good one. Mostly just fairly mediocre stuff or Hard-Type hacks. One of the best was a simple addition of a guy in Narshe who gives you a NG+ option.


 





I think I only finished the last one. I tried the All Stars one and it was pretty challenging. I haven't gone back to finisht that yet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

I like Nooj and Gippal were later used for Sephiroth and Zack.

But they were more awesome as Nooj and Gippal.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I only finished the last one. I tried the All Stars one and it was pretty challenging. I haven't gone back to finisht that yet.



Ah, I beat the Eternal Crystals one I think.  It was decent.  I'll have to get around to trying the others sometime.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

So I think FFIV has the best regular boss music.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2010)

I would give that to FFVI. <3


----------



## The810kid (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm more of a fan of Sabers edge(FFXIII) fight on(VII) and Force your way(FFVIII) as far as Boss Battle music.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

A perfect ending


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

Indeed. It has by far my favorite ending in the series.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

"How did you survive"
"I had no choice, I had to see you again"

daawwww


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

X-2's battle system is extremly fast, it's almost hard to keep up with the damage and status effects.

I dunno if I like it or not, but this is really more of how FFXII should of played without the transition, not the extremely boring slow paced combat it had.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

i loved X-2's battle system. Just wish they had better battle music.

What Dresspheres are your fave so far?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

Am I right to assume that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vivi died without ever seeing Zidane again?




That's almost too sad to contemplate


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

That would appear to be the case, yes.

And though it is indeed sad, he seemed content and happy with his life. So that' helps.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

But he didn't even get to see him again, that's what's so sad about it to me


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What Dresspheres are your fave so far?



Well since dressspheres are just classes, I've always liked Black Mage best for now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

Is there a summoner dress sphere and are Aeons in this game at all?


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But he didn't even get to see him again, that's what's so sad about it to me



It was.  I totally teared up the first time I played and realized what happened lol.

But I thought Vivi's little monologue during the ending was so cute.  Seriously made me love him even more than I already did.  

If there is one character that I always liked throughout the entire story of a Final Fantasy game, it was Vivi.  He, Garnet, and Zidane collectively had probably the best (in my opinion) development of any major FF characters.  But Squall, Rinoa, and Cloud certainly got good development as well--I'm not knocking that.  But from an entire cast perspective, I think IX took the win with character development for the most part.  The only character who really didn't get much attention was Quina, but that was to be expected given s/he's comic relief role in the story.

It seems like now though, we're lucky to get one character who gets fleshed out enough.  Go figure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

Also you need to tell me your trick to getting through games so quickly and keeping interest Kilowog.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Is there a summoner dress sphere and are Aeons in this game at all?



There is no Summoner dressphere.

There are aeons though but can't say more about that right now.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah it would be weird if there was a summoner dressphere, given how FFX ended





Sephiroth said:


> Also you need to tell me your trick to getting through games so quickly and keeping interest Kilowog.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2010)

off topic: I just noticed how many names you have gone through Mickey.


  I always liked FF5's boss battle theme. Though 6 is the best.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVshR3ehxmE[/YOUTUBE]
 My opinion boss battle theme wise. 6>7/9/3/5>8/10/4>12/13>1/2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

I love IX's OST but really not a big fan of the boss music. It's okay but nothing special for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

The best all around battle soundtrack I give to FFVIII for sure, it's the only thing they truly got right with the game.

The music is hype.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

nothing tops
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jL8PdobDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Aug 14, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> It was.  I totally teared up the first time I played and realized what happened lol.
> 
> But I thought Vivi's little monologue during the ending was so cute.  Seriously made me love him even more than I already did.
> 
> ...



IX did have excellent character development Steiner for instance probably had the most underrated character development in the whole game. He started out as a blind soldier of his country never questioning the ways of the queen his loyalty toward Dagger and his encounter with Zidane and the Tantalus would slowly change his perspective on life. VII as hyped and hated on as it was had some pretty good development in characters other than Cloud.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I[/YOUTUBE]

 My favorite. especially when your traveling through the ruins. That just made this one all the better when you faced fiends.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 14, 2010)

That song is the perfect representative of FFX for me. it captures all the feeling of the game.

I too love how it plays during the trip through Zanarkand and I wish it had continued to play after you got to the Dome.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

So I'm watching a fanmade "movie" of Dirge of Cerberus because I don't feel like playing the game or watching each cutscene in tedious fashion on YoutUBE...

And I had no idea it's pronounced "mah-ko". I thought it was "May-ko". Ya know, like the voice-actor.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2010)

It's really awesome to use all Gunner dresssphere and have them all use trigger happy at the same time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Trigger Happy is awesome and very broken later in the game.

Anyway, Shelke's past seems kinda hamfisted.
"Decade of suffering...but I don't consider myself unfortunate. But then i do because I was hoping someone would rescue me...."

Ah well. Guess I shouldn't expect brilliant storytelling from the FFVII Compilation.

Ah well. Maybe things will pick up.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Trigger Happy is awesome and very broken later in the game.
> 
> Anyway, Shelke's past seems kinda hamfisted.
> "Decade of suffering...but I don't consider myself unfortunate. But then i do because I was hoping someone would rescue me...."
> ...



You think so? I thought it was decent enough.

Also I started playing VI again. I think Celes has one of the best themes of any FF character. Been years since I've played it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm just being a bit unfair to the game. you hear how something sucks for years you go in with a negative attitude ya know. 

I'm sure by the time I'm done I'll have at least somewhat enjoyed the story.

Also, I think I spotted a plot hole!

From FFVII:
Bugenhagen: Ancients' writing.

Cloud: Can you read it?

Bugenhagen: I can't even make it out!!

Cloud: This's no time for jokes...

Bugenhagen: I'm not an Ancient. I can't read this thing! I may be old, but my eyes aren't completely bad yet. Look closely below the writing.

Cloud: There's a note written in chalk...... (key)... (in the Music Box)…

Bugenhagen: It was probably written by a scientist who's been here... He probably used all his energy to make out these two words.

From DoC:
Soul wrought of terra corrupt, quelling impurity, purging the stream to beckon forth an ultimate fate. 
Behold mighty Chaos, Omega's squire to the lofty heavens. 
I came across this passage while studying the scriptures of the Ancients.


So she seemed to easily translate Ancient writing....

Maybe she's just a really good scientist!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 15, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> You think so? I thought it was decent enough.
> 
> Also I started playing VI again. I think Celes has one of the best themes of any FF character. Been years since I've played it.



Just because this quote is so true:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMO_rZr--FA[/YOUTUBE]

I love Celes, definitely my favorite character from VI.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2010)

man fuck the Fork Towers


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 15, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> man fuck the Fork Towers



But Flare and Holy are oh-so-good.

I miss rapid-fire-dual-wielding-flaresword-attack.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2010)

The pyramid was kicking my ass so I did my grinding then, so Lenna is like 10 below the rest of my party and guess who the fuckers in the Magic Tower go after?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2010)

This game really makes me feel overwhelmed and lost on where and what I should do, I guess I'll just stick to the main story missions for now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

What part of the game are you at?

There's a very important scene you'll totally miss unless you know to look for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just in chapter 1, went to some of the different places wandering around alot. 

Also how do you use special dress spheres? I changed to all the others ones in battle, but it didn't come up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you have to fill every spot on the grid with a dressphere.

So say you have four spots on the grid you're using. You have Paine change from Warrior to Thief to Gunner to Black Mage.
Then every spot on the grid whould be the special dressphere.

Least I think so... I never really used them because they were useless IMO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah that doesn't work for me, maybe I haven't reached the point in the game where I can use them yet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

So just finished DoC.

Oddly, Shelke turned out to be probably the best character in the game. The rest of the Tsviets were just...ugh. They had less personality than KH2 Organization XIII.

And my god did this game destroy Hojo's character.

Also Lucrecia is the most un-sympathetic supposed to be sympathetic character I've ever seen.

Other than that, it was okay.  Not a worthy successor to FFVII but then again, none of the Compilation is.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2010)

Hojo had a character aside from being a fucked up in the head scientist?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

No. But he was an awesome fucked up in the head scientist.
At least in FFVII.

They took it to Narmy levels in DoC.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 15, 2010)

CC and AC:complete were good additions to the compilation


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Crisis Core retconned stuff that did not need to be retconned for the sake of making money.

They already had Last Order even. So they retconned their own retcons to make more money.

It's like releasing the same movie three times but each time you change something to make money. Also you make it worse each time.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 15, 2010)

We will agree to disagree then. I thought the Last Order was a bit pointless and is On a way to a smile: Episode Denzel but Crisis Core added more to Cloud's character


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I enjoy ACComplete so we agree there.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 15, 2010)

AC:complete is a lot better than the first release so i was happy to buy that to replace my AC


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

Only bad part is the ACComplete extended version of OWA. It's literally bad quality. If you listen to it side-by-side with the original AC version it sounds worse for some reason.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm just in chapter 1, went to some of the different places wandering around alot.
> 
> Also how do you use special dress spheres? I changed to all the others ones in battle, but it didn't come up.



To make it easier use the Unerring Garment Grid. Only one simple move and bam, special dress spheres.

The special dress spheres were really haxxed to me, but I often found it hard (on my first play through) to use them.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2010)

Man fuck the Phoenix Tower


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2010)

> They took it to Narmy levels in DoC.


A Narmy mad scientist. again I'm not getting why this is bad

also people keep telling me Last order is how Cloud remembers things and CC is wha thappened


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a difference between Narm and Narm Charm.

This is Narm


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 16, 2010)

I do have to agree--the Compilation was a letdown for me, aside from AC Complete.

I didn't like DoC or Crisis Core, although I know quite a few did enjoy CC.  Just wasn't my thing.  It's like they took away from some of VII's magic with all of these spin offs.  The only one that worked well, for me at least, was Advent Children (and especially once Complete came out).

On a second note, I was listening to those themes, and I still remember one of my favorites from VIII came into my head.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

Vader NOOO was fucking hilarious, I loved it.

G Gundam was a masterpiece.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

I supported the sequels to(watched them as a little kid), but they fucked up so bad when I looked back at them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vader NOOO was fucking hilarious, I loved it.
> 
> G Gundam was a masterpiece.



I admire your positive spirit. Hopefully people, including myself,  will learn to be more like you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

> G Gundam was a masterpiece.


Ya got that right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2010)

Would it be wrong for me to say that they got FFX compilation right more then there FF7 one?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

There is no FFX compilation, not that I'm aware of. 

Ivalice Alliance might work out more to fit what you mean,  though it's games were hit and miss as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

FFX takes place in the same universe as VII so....

The FFVII Compilation = FFX and X-2.

Oh snap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX takes place in the same universe as VII so....
> 
> The FFVII Compilation = FFX and X-2.
> 
> Oh snap.



 how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2010)

They made that connection due to the popularity of FFX, it's still complete bullshit though...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

Found Legend of the Crystals vol. 1 and 2 VHS at a garage sale, planning on watching once I finish FFV since it's the sequel (TEH ORIGINLE COMPILATION OF FF ).

Also I like Madhouse studios and this is apparently one of their first projects


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

So I started playing FFVII again. Other than the ridiculous speed issue with the emulator (it's either too fast or not fast enough), it has been going rather well. 

Who's to say what my experience with the game wil bring. With my older age and wiser wisdom will I enjoy it as much as I remember? Or will I see why people think it's so grossly overrated?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX takes place in the same universe as VII so....
> 
> The FFVII Compilation = FFX and X-2.
> 
> Oh snap.



and there is that, making FFVII infact 6 games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> They made that connection due to the popularity of FFX, it's still complete bullshit though...



Indeed it is. It was a completely pointless addition as it did nothing for either game's story.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 16, 2010)

That annoys me.  

--

Friendly Monsters Quest - check.  
TIME TO GO GET DESTROYED BY KILL OZMA .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2010)

What's the connection between FF7 and FF10 exactly?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

The great great great great great descendants of Shinra in FFX-2 would leave Spira on a spaceship and fly to FFVII's planet.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 16, 2010)

Lmfao Ozma just killed me in two minutes cause I forgot to equip dark gear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The great great great great great descendants of Shinra in FFX-2 would leave Spira on a spaceship and fly to FFVII's planet.


 Really?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep. That's Nojima's word on it anyway. He's the Scenario Writer for X-2 and co-wrote FFVII's story.

Here's his word on it from the FFX-2 Ultimania:


> ***Interview with FFX-2 creators from the Final Fantasy X-2 Ultimania***
> (Page 723)
> **"So, what of this child, Shinra......"**
> --"Among these latest stories, 'connected' is one of the key words becoming
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds fruity if you ask me. 

Replaying FFVII is fun though. If I could only fix these damn speed issues I've been having. Like, maybe I need to downgrade my computer.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

I accept that as much as I accept that FFI is FFIX's Terra


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 16, 2010)

THE FAK !? THEY SCREWED UP SHINRAAAA.  
I didn't think it was _that_ bad, but now..  

---

Okay, gave up on Ozma for now . But that should be expected when you ignore your other party members . [Lulz. Eiko lvl 36 .  I didn't realize until I lost. XD]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

FFIX and FFI are not related at all.... Nothing even says they are.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

FFI's world is called Terra, the Chaos Guardians are the 4 fiends, etc.

It's a very popular interpretation


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX and FFI are not related at all.... Nothing even says they are.



This.  FFIX simply has tons throwbacks and shoutouts to every other FF up to that point.  It's not a sequel or prequel to any of them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah and they even mentioned Garland tried to take over the world by force in the past....

It's just more references like ^ said.

It's nothing like the Word of God that exists for FFVII and X.

Besides, if we're going with interpretations, I always liked the theory Jenova was a creation of FFIX Garland's. After all, Jenova's origins are completely unknown. All we know is it's an alien lifeform who travels to planets and proceeds to decimate the population of said planets.

Kinda like what Garland wants to do.

But of course this is just fanfiction. But it's fun fanfiction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah and they even mentioned Garland tried to take over the world by force in the past....
> 
> It's just more references like ^ said.
> 
> ...


 I believe that's called "Funfiction".


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2010)

I dislike the idea of shared universes in my FF
At least when it isn't even planned, and they come up with some halfassed explanation for it. Moreover I don't see the point in doing it, I mean are fans actually endorsing this? Considering the split fandom between all the FF games..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't like shared universes that much myself unless they actually tie-in well and are detailed in the game.

This after-the-fact BS, or quasi-canon kinda alluding to shit is nonsense.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

Way I see it, Squeenix is a Multiverse


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

It is a multiverse. Dissidia definitely confirmed that much.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

V and IX also hinted it, and then there's the Kingdom HEarts games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I just want my FFVI prequel and I'll be happy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

Before they did the Magitek experiment on Kefka they tried other methods too. In the prequel you'll learn all about this prototype.

He looks kinda like this guy.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 16, 2010)

no spoilers please on ff6, i am starting it for the first time or actually have started it and got distracted by new manga or old manga


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Before they did the Magitek experiment on Kefka they tried other methods too. In the prequel you'll learn all about this prototype.
> 
> He looks kinda like this guy.


 Hold that thought.


*fap fap fap*




That's disgusting. 


Reksveks said:


> no spoilers please on ff6, i am starting it for the first time or actually have started it and got distracted by new manga or old manga


 

Are you playing it straight, or are you using some guides to maximize your completion rate? I'd suggest playing it straight the first time, then replaying to maximize. There are a shit-ton of secrets in this game. Some of them are more enjoyable if you find out by yourself, and others are nearly impossible to just figure out (especially Gogo, though I kinda remember finding him on my own, actually) on your own.


----------



## Reksveks (Aug 16, 2010)

playing it straight, and then will try to complete as much as i can on the second run


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> playing it straight, and then will try to complete as much as i can on the second run



You won't have any problems, FFVI is pretty cake and very, very awesome.

But yeah, Dissidia pretty much proves FF at least is a multi-verse.  Gilgamesh further proves it since he has hopped from FFV to two more.  

Now if we can just get Dissidia 2...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't remember ever having much problem in FFVI the first time through, though that could just be my looking back knowing all the secrets by heart.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope square actually hires some testers for Dissidia 2 this time.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember having a few problems when I was little mostly because I was ignorant to the properties of certain equipment and how certain relics interact with game mechanics.  I still managed to beat it without any real problems though.



Sephiroth said:


> I hope square actually hires some testers for Dissidia 2 this time.



Ah, what you mean?  I thought Dissidia was pretty solid all things considered.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Like the infinites that can be done just by dodge cancelling rinse repeat, it was pretty sad.

It killed any potential for the game being played seriously.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought most of those were removed from the US release?  Although it doesn't really matter to me because I had no intention of playing it seriously, still sucks that they existed in the first place though.

It was Square's first shot at such a game though, Dissidia 2 will be better if it gets made.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I thought most of those were removed from the US release?  Although it doesn't really matter to me because I had no intention of playing it seriously, still sucks that they existed in the first place though.



Edit:
Actually this one shows my point better.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Edit:
> Actually this one shows my point better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Point taken.
> 
> Who else has infinites that you know right off hand?



I know at least half the cast can.

Sephiroth, Zidane, Garland, Golbez can etc, if your going to make a fighting game at least make sure it isn't broken using the most basic of game mechanics. 

They really make Chaos a piece of cake of though.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I know at least half the cast can.
> 
> Sephiroth, Zidane, Garland, Golbez can etc, if your going to make a fighting game at least make sure it isn't broken using the most basic of game mechanics.
> 
> They really make Chaos a piece of cake of though.



Ah, out of that group I only used Zidane for any length of time, although I played Squall as well and I never went out to look for infinites.  Felt like cheating to me.

Chaos is broken as hell though.  I guess he has to be since he's the overarching major villain, but god damn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Dissidia 2 I'm hoping will be a console release (ps3), so it can truly be the tribute it deserves to be.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2010)

I want Dissidia 2 to feature X-2 Yuna.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as Kain is in Dissidia 2 then I will be satisfied.  Nomura said he wanted him in as maybe a secret character or the antagonist for FF4, but the other staff over-ruled him.  He did an interview after Dissidia was released with a list of characters that was considered but left out, was a good read.

I want some FFT in Dissidia 2 as well.  Ramza is a boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I want Dissidia 2 to be on PS3 so I can play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I want Dissidia 2 to feature X-2 Yuna.



Just throw in every other protagonist and antagonist from the other games, Yuna, Vincent, Weiss, Zack, Genesis, Lightning, Vaan, Vayne, Ramza, Ultima, Marche, etc. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

It needs more FFVI characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

I would choose Locke if they were to only add one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Locke is a good choice, but I'd go with Sabin. He lends himself more to this kind of game. Way more.


Way, way more.





Way more.



Is he in the first game?




Way more.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd choose Celes, but I'm very much a fanboy of her.  Failing that put in Locke, Edgar or Sabin.

Or take Terra out and put in both Celes and one of Locke, Edgar, Sabin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Locke is a good choice, but I'd go with Sabin. He lends himself more to this kind of game. Way more.


I wonder how Bum Rush would look in 3D.



> Is he in the first game?


No.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> I'd choose Celes, but I'm very much a fanboy of her. Failing that put in Locke, Edgar or Sabin.
> 
> Or take Terra out and put in both Celes and one of Locke, Edgar, Sabin.


Edgar is also a very good choice, though some of his moves were repetitive. I'm sure they would spruce it up.



Sephiroth said:


> I wonder how Bum Rush would look in 3D.


 Epically Badass doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Edgar is also a very good choice, though some of his moves were repetitive. I'm sure they would spruce it up.
> 
> 
> Epically Badass doesn't even begin to describe it.



His tools would be a great moveset.  Auto Crossbow/Chainsaw/Drill.  He's got alot of potential.

Bumrush would be Sabin's exburst I think.  Massive afterimage speed action and flashing lights.

Could even make you actually do the combo input that Bumrush had in FF6 to get it to work.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Kain was almost in Dissidia instead of Cecil, so yeah, shut up CMX.


also just beat Tiamat in FFXII, god that was fucking annoying, not really difficult just fucking annoying


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, Sabin is basically tailor-made for a game like this. Or even a 2d game like Street Fighter (or Square vs Capcom ).

Cyan would make a good character, too, with his sword techniques.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 17, 2010)

You just beat the tiamat and thought he was annoying? Well the next boss is many times more annoying.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 17, 2010)

tiamat is a loser and good luck with the next bosses.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

He simply wouldn't die, and all he did was spam rake.  He didn't ever come near killing off my entire party but it too way too long to get his hp to 0 and I swear he got a defense up when he was near death.  Also I spammed quickenings/belias at the start and they did jack shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

You got trolled.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 17, 2010)

If you need to spam quickenings, you need to level up.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

I didn't _need_ to spam them, I just did it at the start of the fight to get some easy HP damage


----------



## Micha (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome said:


> You just beat the tiamat and thought he was annoying? Well the next boss is many times more annoying.



Tiamat was annoying, but the next boss, Elder Wyrm was it(?), is much more annoying. I had to use the guide to beat it. 

As for a Dissidia 2, as much as I like the game, I honestly wouldn't want to see a sequel to it yet. But if they were planning on making a sequel, I would like to see it mostly about the villians instead of the heroes.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone hear the black mages remix of FFVIII's battle theme? A friend let me hear it while I was listening to the original version.

Been hooked on it all day.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Elder Wyrm was annoying, easier than Tiamat but still annoying.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Anyone hear the black mages remix of FFVIII's battle theme? A friend let me hear it while I was listening to the original version.
> 
> Been hooked on it all day.



It's alright but I like their cover of Clash on the Big Bridge more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

I am sorry....but I do not like the BMs battle at the bridge remix. at all. They butchered it.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

It was meh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2010)

Buncha haters.

Apart from OWA, their version of "Clash" is my favorite song by them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Gilgamesh's theme was lost in all the crap they added. I can not abide by that.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow Vaan has a shirt in FFTA2. I did not know this. 

This should have been his initial design. He looks like a pirate now YAR!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2010)

Butt Pirate if ever there was one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 17, 2010)

I got nothing against sexy male leads. I mean, imagine Vaan looked like Grimmjow. i'd be overjoyed he was the character I always got to look at shirtless

Sadly, Vaan has the most disturbing nose I've ever seen. Something is just wrong with his nostrils...and it totally turns me off.

Also, this is a more subtle detail I never noticed on my own, there is something inhuman about his muscles or abs or whatever. They're too round or smooth or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, some songs they make awesome, some they screw up like Clash on the Big Bridge, FFVI's battle theme, and Force Your Way from FFVIII.

I love their Dancing Mad and One Winged Angel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

La la la Not listening la la la

The only song they totally screwed up was Battle with Seymour. The original was amazing and their version just sucked totally.

Original


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got nothing against sexy male leads. I mean, imagine Vaan looked like Grimmjow. i'd be overjoyed he was the character I always got to look at shirtless
> 
> Sadly, Vaan has the most disturbing nose I've ever seen. Something is just wrong with his nostrils...and it totally turns me off.
> 
> Also, this is a more subtle detail I never noticed on my own, there is something inhuman about his muscles or abs or whatever. They're too round or smooth or something.



 steroids do that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

At least with Seymour's theme it actually sounded like the original.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> At least with Seymour's theme it actually sounded like the original.



 Just listened to a little of that and I hated it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

Little bit of what?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

The seymour theme from them.


----------



## Fran (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah fight with Seymour  He never lives long enough for me to hear it.
It's a good song.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> The seymour theme from them.



Ah.

Well you are right to hate it. It's awful.

Now let's all enjoy some cheesy epicness.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

Did they do Otherworld?  Because that was awesome in game.

also in terms of difficulty the hardest bosses I've faced in FFXII so far have been Ghis and Belias


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

why are those FMVs in that song so damn clear!?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did they do Otherworld?  Because that was awesome in game.



Yes they did. 

Be warned..it's very different. The biggest change will obviously be the fact they got some J-Pop lady to sing the vocals.

I like it but I know a lot of people don't.

Here, let "Yuna" sing it for you.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah don't know why but Ghis just slapped my team around


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did they do Otherworld?  Because that was awesome in game.



It sucks. :/


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

No I meant did the BMs assist in the ingame version?  Because, you know I doubt that was Uematsu on the guitar or doing the vocals


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

I gotta admit though, covering Otherworld is kinda pointless to begin with.

You take The Black Mages, the band that rockifies FF tracks, and have them cover...a rock song.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I meant did the BMs assist in the ingame version?  Because, you know I doubt that was Uematsu on the guitar or doing the vocals



Ah, yes they did, Bill Muir was the singer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I meant did the BMs assist in the ingame version?  Because, you know I doubt that was Uematsu on the guitar or doing the vocals



"Otherworld" is a song from Final Fantasy X. It was arranged by The Black Mages' rhythm guitarist Michio Okamiya, with lyrics by Takuya Sugimoto and performed by Bill Muir.

^ from FF Wiki.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

so basically what happened was that they covered a song that is _technically_ theirs?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorite one by them
[YOUTUBE]E4SSDXFB_90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> so basically what happened was that they covered a song that is _technically_ theirs?



Indeed.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 18, 2010)

time for the combo breaker...

So, I have had some time off school and I am playing ff12, and am constantly in awe of how awesome/hard the game can be. Meanwhile it is making me think I should get a job so I can play ff11, its precursor, and I am having the feeling that final fantasy 13 is the only final fantasy I don't want... cept for versus.... versus looks AMAZING.

am I thinking straight?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

FF11 is an MMO that takes LOTS of time. Getting a job probably wouldn't allow for adequate time to play it, unless that's all you did in your free time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

2 hours a day would probably get you somewhere at a steady rate.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_6NvlXPzZE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat keyboard solo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope FF14 will be good.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Battle with Seymour sounds awesome. The original that is.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hope FF14 will be good.



Right now I'm more worried about Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

nightmarebegins said:


> Right now I'm more worried about Final Fantasy Versus XIII.



Except FF14 comes out in September, who knows when FFVersusXIII comes out.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 18, 2010)

True...worried about both of them...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

You know I have not played 13 so I am not really worried about any FF13 right now. Especially some things I have heard. some very disturbing things. FF wise. 0 exploration?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2010)

fak. XIV better be good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2010)

damn right brightly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd give it a shot, I suppose. I hate MMORPGs because the games are always boring and shitty, but maybe FFXIV would be an exception.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You're the total opposite of me. My first time through Tiamat was a cakewalk and Elder



You underestimate the power of Fra/Balthier tag team, without them I'd have died so many times.

Also I always have Penelo on standby and switch her out whenever I can to conserve MP.

Also I have a hanky gambit, which is a funny coincidence since the Wyrm spammed Oil


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

I never use Balthier or Fran. lol Well once I had other party members to use that is.

And Oil is the most annoying shit. Later in the game I made sure to get all 3 Remedy Lores so one Remedy can cure any status effect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

> I never use Balthier or Fran. lol Well once I had other party members to use that is.





> I never use Balthier



You disgust me even more now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried them all out myself. Then I rotated. Then I quit. :33


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You disgust me even more now.



Hey, I like Balthier's character well enough. I just didn't use him because my party of Vaan, Ashe and Penelo was very effective.

I'm sure a lot of people don't use characters they like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I liked Cyan in FFVI but he was borderline useless with his long-ass charge-ups.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously Fran/Balthier combo is killer, they've never let me down.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I always used Balthier. Not so much Fran but I did use her more than Penelo and Ashe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 18, 2010)

It's all about the Stats Game.

Vaan - Overall the best, having good stats in every category.
Ashe - Has the highest Magic Power.
Penelo - Has the highest MP capacity unless you get Ashe to level 99 at which point she ties Penelo.
Balthier - ...I'm honestly not sure.
Basch - Highest Strength but pitiful magic.
Fran - Overall the worst. She's like Vaan in that she doesn't specialize in any Stat but at the same time all her stats are inferior to Vaan's. So...she's weaker than everyone.

If you get Ashe equipped with the Masamune and Genji Gloves, she is the best damage dealer in the game from what I hear.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2010)

Again like I said Fran/Balthier are my best characters no contest.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 19, 2010)

One thing I've always been curious about (simply because I'd like to know what some people do that may differ from me), but in IX, what row did you typically have your team on?  Front or back?

Typically I would always do:

Zidane - Front
Vivi - Back
Garnet - Back
Steiner - Front
Freya - Front
Quina - Back
Eiko - Back
Amarant - Front


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

MAH BOIS! 

SCRUB DEM FLOORS!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2010)

.....I do not fully grasp what I just witnessed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2010)

I had everyone in front in FFIX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

I had everyone in back in FFIX.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I had everyone in front in FFIX





CrazyMoronX said:


> I had everyone in back in FFIX.



 That is both madness!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm, as for the FF12 party, I primarily main as balthier (his style is winsome) and have Vaan and Fran as my helpers. when I level up twice, I switch back to a party with basch (main), penello, and asch (sub)
Balthier is a beast.

In FF9 I usually kept my mages in the back, and fighters in the front.
party
Zidane
Garnet
VIVI
Steiner

absolutely perfect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2010)

Already bored of X-2. :/


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2010)

Clearly you did something wrong then!

Seriously, what part are you at?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2010)

X-2 wasn't actually bad for me until I finished it, and decided to play it again. That was when it was boring.  

-- 

Just finished playing IX all over agaain. NOOO. My adventure is over .  Now I lack something to play. :/


----------



## Fran (Aug 22, 2010)

What did you guys think of the music in FFX-2?
Pop is such a no-go for the genre. Real Emotions was so out of touch for the whole genre. Made me cringe. 1000 Words, whilst a nice song in itself, also felt out of place. 

There were a few piano pieces and such which stood out though. Not Uematsu pieces, but these were nice.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2010)

So, I'm looking for suggestions on which one to play next: IV or V

I've played VI, VII, IX(only got around 20-25 hours in I think), X, and XII(have gotten to the tomb of Raithwall)

How I rate them: VI>IX>VII>X>XII

VI is a masterpiece. VII,X, and XII don't come close. IX was great from what I've played of it.

So, knowing that, IV or V?


----------



## Fran (Aug 22, 2010)

If you've got a DS, by all means play IV. It's a great remake, and the music is good.
If not, play 5 on the PS. It's got a really sweet job system which I love. Fun game all around.

I'd recommend both.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2010)

I have all the necessary systems and will play them one after the other.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 22, 2010)

Armpits said:


> What did you guys think of the music in FFX-2?



It had some pretty nice music.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2010)

Meh.

X-2 had only a few interesting tracks, it's definitely one of the more disappointing soundtracks in the series.

This is a nice one though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 22, 2010)

On a random note, I was on the FF wiki and ran across this design for a Red Mage from CC: My Life as a Darklord.



Seriously, this design looks soooooo IX to me.  Would have been a nice addition to IX, character wise in my opinion.  I always felt IX should have had a playable red mage, and he definitely looks the part.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2010)

Omg, it does look IX . :33 
I think it'd be cool as npc, but party's enough. :33 just my opinion. . 
Though he could be an Eiko .  
just not as a replacement.  

----

beat Ozma .  
took me like 7 tries, and the first few I died within one move.  
fawk you , meteor.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2010)

Ozma shouldn't even be considered a "Superboss"

That rank belongs to fuckers known as Penance, Ruby, and Emerald Weapon.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 22, 2010)

I sadly never beat Ozma.

As for the guy who planned to beat the final fantasy games in order, I envy you and support you in it. that is such a cool goal. try to beat them all in a year.

I want to get all of them. I had six, but it got stolen before I ever beat it. I think I may have to get an emulator 


Also, that red mage was rad as fuck. they are my favorite class other than sages. I think it's* "what is your favorite FF class time"*


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 22, 2010)

I've beaten them all but in a different order haha can't wait for XIV to come out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2010)

Ozma is an oddball. pun intended.

Either people think he's insultingly easy or very challenging.

I know a guy who beat Emerald and Ruby but could never defeat Ozma.

Also Ruby is a piece of cake if you know about it being vulnerable to Paralyze.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 23, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ozma is an oddball. pun intended.
> 
> Either people think he's insultingly easy or very challenging.
> 
> ...



........


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2010)

Ozma kicked my ass something fierce, just completely destroyed my team in 3 turns no matter how much I grinded or made up my team and this was after the friendly enemies.


----------



## Jade (Aug 23, 2010)

Playing IV for the first time today. So far I'm enjoying it, though I haven't got anywhere in the game yet.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2010)

@ Zae ; True. They do think of him lowly sometimes, but too high too.  

He wasn't impossible to beat, but I did have tons of trouble with him. 

@ Mickey ; Technically, he would've beaten me in one turn, but thank god for auto-life.  So I died in 2 turns.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2010)

This fell to the last page? No Phoenix downs?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 25, 2010)

We need to Sticky this thread so it has Auto Life.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 25, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LplytE0UaY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C01IFzzavS8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFccxPkRYWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol @ this FF reference talk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Lol @ this FF reference talk.



 I see what you did there. and it was funny. rep.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

FInal Fantasy 6 is sensational


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 26, 2010)

^Indeed.

Probably one of the better entries.

It's certainly in my top 3 (along with IX and VIII).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't get it.



 Because your slow.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Indeed.
> 
> Probably one of the better entries.
> 
> It's certainly in my top 3 (along with IX and VIII).



snap, except for 8. Don't get me wrong I do like 8 but, it didnt really feel like final fantasy to me, you know?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2010)

TheRoyal said:


> snap, except for 8. Don't get me wrong I do like 8 but, it didnt really feel like final fantasy to me, you know?



 Wha? I used to feel like that way back then. But then I really really actually played it. It should be considered on the above side of good FF games. Instead most people did not like it. The only draw back from that game is the draw system.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Wha? I used to feel like that way back then. But then I really really actually played it. It should be considered on the above side of good FF games. Instead most people did not like it. The only draw back from that game is the draw system.



In absolute fairness it's been six years since i last played 8, I might give it a replay and then see how I feel.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 26, 2010)

TheRoyal said:


> FInal Fantasy 6 is sensational


It is indeed. I just started replaying it. Kefka never ceases to amaze me. The game justs starts off great and it never really goes downhill much.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2010)

I only played like 1 quarter of 6 until it broke ..


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2010)

TheRoyal said:


> FInal Fantasy 6 is sensational



Is it one of those 2-D FFs where everyone is a chibi?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII is betterz.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 27, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy VII is betterz.


I hope you're just trolling


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Wha? I used to feel like that way back then. But then I really really actually played it. It should be considered on the above side of good FF games. Instead most people did not like it. The only draw back from that game is the draw system.



I actually didn't like VIII on my first time playing.  Then I played it again, and was actually able to piece the story together better, and I found much more enjoyment from it.  

I also like the "realness" of it.  It had a pretty European feel, and an all human cast that I just came to appreciate.  

I do agree though--I hated the draw system, and pretty much the whole battle system in general. 

The plus:
+Weapon Upgrades
+Level System (how bosses/monsters leveled with the party)
+GF Boosting

The negative:
-Junction System
-Draw System
-Limit Breaks (I just hated how they worked since it was soooo easy to be KO'd at times before you could take advantage of the limit breaks)

I think if VIII had been more traditional with the battle system, I would have liked it much more.  Then again, my favorite battle system to date has been IX, so maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy VII is betterz.



 YOU TROLL!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I hope you're just trolling





VastoLorDae said:


> YOU TROLL!



Truth be told I never played much of VI. I played a teeny bit of it when I was really young but I was even dumber then than I am now so I had no idea what I was doing.

So I gave up and returned it to Blockbuster.

I really should go and actually play it one of these days.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL .  
You have to pay more if it's Squall.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone here follow the Squall's dead theory?


----------



## Piekage (Aug 27, 2010)

TheRoyal said:


> Does anyone here follow the Squall's dead theory?



I've heard it, but it sounds like a bunch of BS. Same as the Rinoa=Ulty theory.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 27, 2010)

Will someone elaborate this theory ? I don't pay much attention to VIII . 
But I have heard of the Rinoa / Ultimecia one.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 27, 2010)

8's my all time fav(odin looked best here) next to tactics advance 1/2 & chrono cross! I don't know anything about the theories but if anyone's dead it'll have to be ultimecia!


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually liked the Rinoa = Ultimecia theory.  I actually thought it was decently laid out, and did make some sense quite frankly.

However, I believe even Square themselves denied it or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 27, 2010)

Odin was pretty cool in IX too. 
I only liked giving him Odin's Sword though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2010)

All the summons in IX were awesome.


----------



## Fran (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh god, that summon scene with Odin.

And the best one, Bahamut vs Alexander.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2010)

Spoonys part 3 review of Final Fantasy 10 is out, not as funny as the previous, but it has some good moments^^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2010)

I was just replaying IX AGAIN , && my preference goes to Bahamut over all [minux Alexander] . It's easier to get him to 9999 than it is with Ark.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> I was just replaying IX AGAIN , && my preference goes to Bahamut over all [minux Alexander] . It's easier to get him to 9999 than it is with Ark.



Ark is practically useless anyway. Then again I never used summons in FF games.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 29, 2010)

Just completed FF13. It's pretty crap compared to the others.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome said:


> Ark is practically useless anyway. Then again I never used summons in FF games.



 blasphemy!



Kagutsuchi said:


> Just completed FF13. It's pretty crap compared to the others.



 as a FF fan this makes me sad. I still have not played it and I am not liking what I hear from people.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> as a FF fan this makes me sad. I still have not played it and I am not liking what I hear from people.



I'm an FF fan and I liked it. It's just not like the others.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 29, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Spoonys part 3 review of Final Fantasy 10 is out, not as funny as the previous, but it has some good moments^^



Where's Part 1 and 2?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Where's Part 1 and 2?


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah summons are typically just flash.

Although there are some useful strats for some (such as Diablos), and some with elemental advantages that you can exploit on some bosses.  Other than that--nothing really to note, aside from designs.

I know in IX (and pretty much every FF), they are fairly useless, especially at higher levels when it comes to your party's damage output.  Vivi's regular elemental spells were doing more damage than a summon would of the same element, which is kinda....wtf-ish.  Especially when you consider the MP cost just to summon.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2010)

It depends on how you focus on them ; you can choose to upgrade them, and eventually they become far far far superior than Vivi's spells .
 
I accidently casted doomsday . And it was to a shadow monster . >.< 
killed myself, but thank god for auto-life which barely saved me. 
Eiko's supplementary summons were pretty convenient, never used them though. 
---
Garnet was my best all around character . Attacks quite decent, stronger than Freya + she has her white magic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2010)

Garnet is a good attacker!?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2010)

As long as you upgrade and equip her well, she's strong and great - not the weakling evryone thinks.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Piekage (Aug 29, 2010)

To anyone interested, the Squall is Dead theory basically says Squall dies at the end of disc one, and the rest of the game is a dream like state.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2010)

Read it . Interesting , good points. 
I don't like the theory in general though since I'm never fond of "dream" stories. 
Also, and I know this wa mentioned in the writing, but I still believe that the writers would still mention it in plot, make it more evident or add more implications , at the very least. 

just my opinion .


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> Yeah summons are typically just flash.
> 
> Although there are some useful strats for some (such as Diablos), and some with elemental advantages that you can exploit on some bosses.  Other than that--nothing really to note, aside from designs.
> 
> I know in IX (and pretty much every FF), they are fairly useless, especially at higher levels when it comes to your party's damage output.  Vivi's regular elemental spells were doing more damage than a summon would of the same element, which is kinda....wtf-ish.  Especially when you consider the MP cost just to summon.



X would be an exception though. They does more than half the job against most of bosses.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2010)

X's summons are a good example of overpowered. The only time I used them was for a meat shield against Seymour though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

So I beat FFVII again last week. I have to say the game wasn't as fun as I remembered it to be, but it was still a lot of fun. Still has 2nd or 3rd best music in the series, I'd say.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

I like IX 's music.  
Out of all of Square Enix 's works though, Chrono Cross and IX are tied for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

IX is lower on my list than some others, but that's just due to my favoring older games. I'd say FFVI is the best, with the second best being hard to say. Between IV and V.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

When it comes to the FF games in general, I like whatever's in the middle, sorta.
VII , VIII , IX -ish area.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

But that's not the middle. 

The middle is FFV, VI, and VII.

You're right about the middle being the best though. You were just a little off.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

WHATEV .  
LITTLE HIGHER THAN MIDDLE STARTING FROM VII . Bam .  

   

--

I'm replaying boss battles again and killed Trance Kuja within 3 mins .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

How could you get killed by Kuja?  Shouldn't you be pro?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

I SAID I KILLED HIM .  
Lol . 

I am pro when it comes to IX .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe I misread that, maybe you edited it so fast that you "last edited" thing didn't appear.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

shoot , i'm caught .  
Or maybe I'm just plain awesome to dominate him . 
Many props goes to Garnet, btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

So did you beat him with some special all-combat, no equipment, no abilities run or something?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't do that. :ho :ho :ho 
But Vivi was level 30 .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2010)

PFFT. I could've done that.   
I'm not interested in playing with abnormalities unless I'm super bored. :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Read it . Interesting , good points.
> I don't like the theory in general though since I'm never fond of "dream" stories.
> Also, and I know this wa mentioned in the writing, but I still believe that the writers would still mention it in plot, make it more evident or add more implications , at the very least.
> 
> just my opinion .



 They looked to much into it. A bunch of do hickie if you ask me.



Awesome said:


> X's summons are a good example of overpowered. The only time I used them was for a meat shield against Seymour though.



 Heh they were pretty overpowered. Once you get Buhamut he can practically solo



CrazyMoronX said:


> So I beat FFVII again last week. I have to say the game wasn't as fun as I remembered it to be, but it was still a lot of fun. Still has 2nd or 3rd best music in the series, I'd say.





BrightlyDim said:


> I like IX 's music.
> Out of all of Square Enix 's works though, Chrono Cross and IX are tied for me.



 Chrono Trigger to me is Square's best one.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2010)

For music FFIX is my overall favorite with X in second.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome said:


> For music FFIX is my overall favorite with X in second.



 X is my favorite when it comes to FF music. So many great songs on that one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2010)

When it comes to music, I can't decide which FF is my favorite. Honestly, I love the entire OST of FF7, 8, 9 and 10 to death.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> X is my favorite when it comes to FF music. So many great songs on that one.



I thought that too until I replayed FF9.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> When it comes to music, I can't decide which FF is my favorite. Honestly, I love the entire OST of FF7, 8, 9 and 10 to death.



 All are in the tops in my opinion.



Awesome said:


> I thought that too until I replayed FF9.



I am currently playing IX. I am going very very slow. I am only on the first disc, The Nest place.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h8ZeYyRkIU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c99oz78B-bs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 31, 2010)

VIII is probably my favorite soundtrack overall, but IX certainly follows close behind.  

Soooo many good themes from the PSX era.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2010)

X-2 was okaay .. at least they made the aeon themes intense.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

1000 Words is a beautiful song IMO.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjqbtHGyifw[/YOUTUBE]

Much better than Suteki da Ne or whatever from FFX.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2010)

I like both 1000 Words & Suteki Da Ne . pek 
What about Melodies of Life ?  
I'm gonna guess that more people don't like it as opposed to the ones we just mentioned but I like it .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Melodies of Life. It's a nice song and it plays right after the best ending in any FF game ever. 
Can't tell you how completely and totally satisfied I was when I first beat FFIX. Melodies of Life is a part of that absolute contentment.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Goood . 

This leads me back to CC for a bit ; I loved the ending theme too. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

CT had some solid music. Easily top 5 in terms of every RPG ever made. But I still prefer FFVI's music. I even prefer Seiken Densetsu II music.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> 1000 Words is a beautiful song IMO.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjqbtHGyifw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Much better than Suteki da Ne or whatever from FFX.



Meh, sounds generic. 

Also:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08RYp-uDpPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually this is one of the few areas X-2 is above X when it comes to music.

This is a much sweeter piano song.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2010)

> Much better than Suteki da Ne or whatever from FFX.


Not hard to be better then that girl who can't sing at all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course it is.
Kiss Me Goodbye from FFXII was nice though even if FF12's ending wasn't that great.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 31, 2010)

While replaying FFVI, I'm being constantly reminded why I love this game so much. The thing I had forgotten most about what makes it excellent is its presentation, and by that I mean how it introduces characters, explains game mechanics, and the like.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2010)

Suteki da ne is the best vocal song in Final Fantasy history and that is primarily due to the fact that it's not in English.

Let's face it, all FF songs (not music pieces) are terrible but with this one we're only bound to cope with the oot emotional orchestra, and not the horribly saccharine lyrics as was the case with Eyes on Me, Melodies of Life, Real Emotion and so on.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't remember or haven't heard the other FF songs you mentioned, but I love Suteki da ne.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll take  an okay voice singing horribly sweet lyrics over a voice that makes my ears bleed.

Also real Emotion is just so danceable and catchy.

Here's Kiss Me Goodbye


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> 1000 Words is a beautiful song IMO.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjqbtHGyifw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Much better than Suteki da Ne or whatever from FFX.



 I am not crying my eyes are just bleeding water


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2010)

Is Part 4 of Spoony's review of FFX out yet?



BrightlyDim said:


> X-2 was okaay .. at least they made the aeon themes intense.



Know what would be great? A spin off featuring the Auron/Jecht/Braska team. It has good potential.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Is Part 4 of Spoony's review of FFX out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Know what would be great? A spin off featuring the Auron/Jecht/Braska team. It has good potential.



 No....no no no no no.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Know what would be great? A spin off featuring the Auron/Jecht/Braska team. It has good potential.



Hardly needed with Auron's vast amount of home video footage in FFX. I, for one, don't have any further questions; and seeing how we're all familiar with the major events along the road as well as with how it ends... 

Speaking of unneeded (and unwanted) spinoffs, Final Fantasy X-2...  


Now, let's never speak of it again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Hardly needed with Auron's vast amount of home video footage in FFX. I, for one, don't have any further questions; and seeing how we're all familiar with the major events along the road as well as with how it ends...
> 
> Speaking of unneeded (and unwanted) spinoffs, Final Fantasy X-2...
> 
> ...



 oh come on. X-2 was not bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

X-2 is still better than most of the spin-offs.

Hell, just X-2 alone is better than both Dirge of Cerberus and Crisis Core.

Funny story about that. The voice-actors who did Gippal and Nooj in X-2 went on to do Zack and Sephiroth.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)

just saw my bro play through some parts of ff13


it sucks very disappointed


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> oh come on. X-2 was not bad.



Personally, I was unable to enjoy any part of it. As I shut down my PS2 after the first hour and a half of play, I felt like an old man having just sat out a 12 year old's girls birthday party. 
Style, humor, outfits, characters, overall script, song and dance... pretty much everything in the game could've emerged from an event of that caliber. 

What was undoubtedly the worst thing about it, however, was that it turned previously respected characters (Yuna, Brudda, Rikku etc.) into abominations worthy of naught but unfathomable despise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Agree with Azhra on FFX-2, though I could ignore that for the most part. I just didn't feel like continuing after a while. The story didn't pull me in or anything.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't like what X-2 did to Rikku but I loved X-2 Yuna. A lot more independent and willful.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't like what X-2 did to Rikku but I loved X-2 Yuna. A lot more independent and willful.



FFX Yuna was independent and willful. The only difference is that FFX Yuna is more introvert than FFX-2 Yuna.

It's rather a difference on the way she interacts with others than strenght.



VastoLorDae said:


> No....no no no no no.



Mind to explain?



Azhra said:


> Hardly needed with Auron's vast amount of home video footage in FFX. I, for one, don't have any further questions; and seeing how we're all familiar with the major events along the road as well as with how it ends...
> 
> Speaking of unneeded (and unwanted) spinoffs, Final Fantasy X-2...



Yeah, i suppose there wouldn't be much more to show. But it still would be cool to.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Same here ; didn't like what they did to Rikku . 
About Yuna .. well, actually, didn't like it either . They did alter her a lot , and I don't like "change" in people unless we actually get a good basis on what the development was.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok ok I can understand they screwed with the characters quite a bit. But uh....<.<.....>,>.....pass for right now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

They improved Yuna.

And who cares about Brother.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> They improved Yuna.
> 
> And who cares about Brother.



Ignoring my post, isn't it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yeah Luls and why having a spin off with Braska, Jecht, and Auron...you already know what is going to happen. And who would be the main protagonist through that game? I am sure there would be mention of some sort of nemesis of Braska in X. And like someone said, they pretty much showed what happened to them through Auron's/Jechts/Braska's spheres.

 One last thing, FFX already delved into the feeling of hopelessness of the situation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Ignoring my post, isn't it.



No, I agree with your post I guess. Yuna isn't as spineless as some make her out to be but she is too meek in X.

That's why she let Tidus die, really. She knew something was up but she didn't pry and then he went and died.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm guessing I'm probably one of the few who liked what they did to Rikku for X-2 lol.

She was fun, and to me at least, not too overbearing in the "annoyance" departmant.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2010)

FFX's Yuna willpower and resolve is arguably stronger than anybody else's in that game, and her protagonist qualities far exceed those of Tidus. But please elaborate on how she could've saved him.  

And Brother was reasonable and respectable in FFX, especially as a blitzball player, and I concluded that he had one of the most prominent male role in the first part of FFX-2. Five seconds on screen, however, and you want to whack him with a nailbat.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2010)

Brother didn't do anything in X.

And she couldn't have saved Tidus Point is she didn't even try because she was a doormat.

Yuna: I know you're lying to my face......but I won't say anything more about it.
Tidus: Oh yeah I was lying about how I'll die and vanish from your life forever. Sorry for not telling you. Kthxbai.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Hohoho , don't be dissing brother . 
if it weren't for him , there'd be no onesided i*c*st .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2010)

WHY DID THIS THREAD DIE SO BADLY !?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

I...have no idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2010)

Because Final Fantasy is dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because Final Fantasy is dead.



so it truly was


*takes of glasses*


 The *Final* fantasy?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL .


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

I gave up trying to play X-2, because all I was doin was retracking through FFX exactly with the same monsters, and it just felt boring.

I would rather just play X instead if I'm gonna have to play the same fields.



> Hell, just X-2 alone is better than Crisis Core.


No.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

Replaying X-2 .


----------



## Toreno (Sep 10, 2010)

Trying to play FFXIII, everything about this game is boring to me. I still don't understand what's going on. All I know is the Pope is challenging me for the second time.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm going to borrow XIII from my friend once I get my PS3 .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll take X-2 over Crisis Core becaus X-2  didn't fuck up the canon of X.

Did you know Genesis was in the Nibelheim incident?

They contaminating one of the best moments of FFVII with that piece of shit character. Ugh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Not many like Gacktisis, but as a *game* that you play, Crisis Core is overall better.

Which I know you don't have a psp iirc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have a PSP because I cannot play PSP games.

So I'm just judging off CC's story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Nearsighted?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2010)

Legally blind. I can only see out of one eye and what I can see out of that eye is not very much. It's just not possible for me to play handheld games.

That is unless I use emulators which is how I play the Final Fantasy's on the GBA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Legally blind. I can only see out of one eye and what I can see out of that eye is not very much. It's just not possible for me to play handheld games.



....

Bummer.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

I still havent beaten 8 yet, Ive had the game for years. Right now Im trying to get Squalls Lionheart on Disc 1. Theres gonna be alot of card playing ahead....


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Should have brought Dawn of Souls with me to college.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate card games.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Sep 10, 2010)

Jing said:


> I still havent beaten 8 yet, Ive had the game for years. Right now Im trying to get Squalls Lionheart on Disc 1. Theres gonna be alot of card playing ahead....



LOL! FF8's card game was very enjoyable. One time I completely forgot how to play the rest of the game and almost died because I was so into mastering that damn card game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't pay attention the those tactical games .. 
Except Sphere Break ..  I wanted that dressphere . Almost beat Shinra @ the tourney , but then I lost ........ & later he got harder so .. D:


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh god its taking me forever to get the 20 Elnoyle cards I need to make the Pulse Ammo...


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2010)

Now where's that pic of Squall throwing down the cards...?


----------



## Kage (Sep 10, 2010)

Mystic Aizen said:


> LOL! FF8's card game was very enjoyable. One time I completely forgot how to play the rest of the game and almost died because I was so into mastering that damn card game.



i hated triple triad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Mystic Aizen said:


> LOL! FF8's card game was very enjoyable. One time I completely forgot how to play the rest of the game and almost died because I was so into mastering that damn card game.


Triple Triad Online that came with FFXI was pretty fun.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

you played ff11 sephiroth? server/name? I was on fenrir, Mattaru


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't even remember, it's been 7 years.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

7 years ..  
I could never go that long .


----------



## Toreno (Sep 10, 2010)

I find it impossible to please 100 nobles in FFIX (PSN). 

Closest I've gotten has been 98.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

I got like 94 the other day hahahah. 9 is my personal favorite FF. Its the like the only one I replayed like 2 or 3 times in a row.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2010)

Toreno said:


> I find it impossible to please 100 nobles in FFIX (PSN).
> 
> Closest I've gotten has been 98.



 Yeah 98 was my highest as well.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anybody ever gotten 100 before???

Oh and Chocobo Hot and Cold is the shit. Best mini game in 9. Easy as balls to get a Gold Chocobo.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

I always thought Kuja was a woman.

I was delightfully surprised when I was proved wrong.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't really like Kuja . Loved FF9 as a whole though .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2010)

But but .. Kuja was awesome !  
Lol , IMO .


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Kuja's crazy.

Necron was a weird as hell though. Came from nowhere...


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally liked Kuja the best out of pretty much any major FF antagonist.  He was everything you wanted in a villain--flamboyant, theatrical, narcissistic, and just plain sinister.  He knew how to manipulate, and certainly knew how to provoke.

Kuja was intended to have been a woman, but that was later changed (although the design was kept).


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Necron was such a wtf moment .


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah and the Grand Cross move really fucks you over sometimes.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 10, 2010)

Jing said:


> Has anybody ever gotten 100 before???



I've seen videos of people getting 100 easily, but I don't understand how! I'm trying to get it so I can get 10,000 gil and Moonstone (for Garnett/Dagger so she can learn Shell)

Another thing is it's easy to get 100 in the PAL version of the game. Something about it being slower than the NTSC version.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Why'd they make it slower for the PAL version? I rarely try to aim for 100. I usually just get frustrated and just go on with the game.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 10, 2010)

Highest I've ever gotten was 99 nobles impressed, but that's after I ran through the fight scene a couple of times and I had my reflexes warmed up.

Typically I get 96-98 though.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know why they made the PAL slower. If a PAL player wanted to do the Excalibur II Perfect Game, it would be impossible. 

The guy that made the guide for the Excalibur II Perfect Game on gamefaqs said this about it. 



> The PAL version of the game runs at 50Hz while the NTSC game runs at 60Hz, but the clock runs at the exact same speed in both versions. This means that a PAL gamer will take approximately 12 minutes more for every hour an NTSC gamer plays. On a scale of 12 hours, that becomes over 2 additional hours that the PAL gamer will need during this challenge, which is astronomical. So what it comes down to is that PAL gamers would have to complete this challenge within 10 hours instead of 12, which is impossible.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

DOOOOODE . 
MY FKING X-2 .  

I have this glitch thing [prolly from scratches] where when I'm in a den/cave , the image blacks out and you have to wait a while for a single battle .. 
ITS BEEN TEN MINUTES & I STILL DONT EVEN HAVE MY BATTLE. STUPID BESAID.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 11, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I personally liked Kuja the best out of pretty much any major FF antagonist.  He was everything you wanted in a villain--flamboyant, theatrical, narcissistic, and just plain sinister.  He knew how to manipulate, and certainly knew how to provoke.
> 
> Kuja was intended to have been a woman, but that was later changed (although the design was kept).



I'm more fond of Garland personally, even if his role was somewhat brief in the game. Ended up liking his character development and his calm demeanor in the face of most things. And I liked his speeches.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

^ I actually prefered Kuja since I found him more amusing . :33 

----

Waited an hour & it didn't work . Fk this shiz . 
I will never be able to play X-2 again .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2010)

Both Garland and Kuja were great antagonists.

Garland is, from what I've been told, a more morally ambiguous Zermus. Sure Garland wants to kill everyone on Gaia but it is to help keep his people alive. Also it was what he was made to do; his reason and purpose to be.

Japanese fiction love the whole "purpose in life" theme and it's especially prevalent in FFIX. Garland was created to serve Terra and he accepted it. Kuja was created to serve Garland and he rejected it and tried to establish his own identity.

Zidane: Garland, tell me... What is it that you want to accomplish?
Garland: The restoration of Terra! Isn't it obvious!?
Zidane: No! That's what the people of Terra want.
Why aren't you asleep with the rest of them?
Garland: I was created to oversee Terra... I exist to wait for a time when this world is without life or death... 
I am the absolute controller of this planet!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

Playing VII *again*.....feels good.

Think I will give a solo run with another character a shot.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2010)

I was flipping through Crisis Core ..  

Eeesh , Zack x Aerith or Cloud x Aerith guys ?


----------



## Tifa (Sep 12, 2010)

ZackxAerith ZackxAeris ZackxAerith!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2010)

CloudxAerith but there is only one true pairing in FFVII.

T&A
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjLMb669V6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked Cloud and Aerith till Crisis Core, now she only seems right with Zack.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2010)

Toreno said:


> I've seen videos of people getting 100 easily, but I don't understand how! I'm trying to get it so I can get 10,000 gil and Moonstone (for Garnett/Dagger so she can learn Shell)
> 
> Another thing is it's easy to get 100 in the PAL version of the game. Something about it being slower than the NTSC version.





Jing said:


> Why'd they make it slower for the PAL version? I rarely try to aim for 100. I usually just get frustrated and just go on with the game.





Ice Prince said:


> Highest I've ever gotten was 99 nobles impressed, but that's after I ran through the fight scene a couple of times and I had my reflexes warmed up.
> 
> Typically I get 96-98 though.



 I think the part that makes it impossible is when you have to move back and forth. Because your hand muscles delay a bit before pushing the button.



Sephiroth said:


> I liked Cloud and Aerith till Crisis Core, now she only seems right with Zack.



 I have never though CloudxAerith. Always CloudxTifa and Always AerithxZack when Crisis core came to be.

 Seph is the Blond woman Celes or Rosa?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2010)

Thought I was just terrible after like 50 tries, and was unable to get 100

Ah the whole pairing debate, didn't that go on for like twelve years or something?>_>


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2010)

It's still going on. However given Aerith is dead and an official statement said Cloud came to return Tifa's feelings at the end of FFVII, the debate is mostly just a matter of preference now. He loved both Aerith and Tifa so just pick the one you want him with.

Of course some people won't let it go and there is some arguing. it's  mostly "did Aerith really love Cloud or did she love the Zack she saw in Cloud?" Some of the Compilation writings would support she loved Cloud.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seph is the Blond woman Celes or Rosa?



It's Cosmos.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2010)

Lololol @ this Cloud/Aerith/Zack/Tifa stuff. :ho Pairing debates. <3

-----

Not related to FF - to square, but im playing Chrono Trigger now .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's Cosmos.



 well I was sure off...



BrightlyDim said:


> Lololol @ this Cloud/Aerith/Zack/Tifa stuff. :ho Pairing debates. <3
> 
> -----
> 
> Not related to FF - to square, but im playing Chrono Trigger now .



 Chrono Trigger is a great game. on par or better then the top tier FF games.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2010)

Really ? So far it's okay . 
I hope it lives up to what I've heard tho~ <3
I need a cutscene . e.e


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Really ? So far it's okay .
> I hope it lives up to what I've heard tho~ <3
> I need a cutscene . e.e



 Arguably one of the best rpgs of all time. I think it is the best.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2010)

I still luff my IX  ;3


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Chrono Trigger is a great game. on par or better then the top tier FF games.


I'm playing it now. Quite far in(on the Blackbird), and its a great game. Better than any FF I've played other than VI. Might just be my bias towards VI though, since I love that game.

I'm replaying VI, and I'm forgetting how to do the part where the Lone Wolf thief has kidnapped Mog and I've forgotten how to rescue him. I've been trying to figure it out, but so far no luck. Since I've figured it out before, I'm just saying screw it and asking for help. So, do any of you remember how to do it? Would rather not search a guide.


----------



## Jing (Sep 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Both Garland and Kuja were great antagonists.
> 
> Garland is, from what I've been told, a more morally ambiguous Zermus. Sure Garland wants to kill everyone on Gaia but it is to help keep his people alive. Also it was what he was made to do; his reason and purpose to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toreno (Sep 13, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Thought I was just terrible after like 50 tries, and was unable to get 100



No, your not alone. 

I did notice that when you have to press forward or back it seems like a little delay or something. It's like "Backward (a little pause) and X", while with the other one's its just smooth.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm one of the very few people who actually enjoyed Chrono Cross more than Chrono Trigger. Both are excellent though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

Toreno said:


> No, your not alone.
> 
> I did notice that when you have to press forward or back it seems like a little delay or something. It's like "Backward (a little pause) and X", while with the other one's its just smooth.



 YES! ITS EXACTLY THAT! Its the stupid forward backwards part.



DragonSlayer said:


> I'm one of the very few people who actually enjoyed Chrono Cross more than Chrono Trigger. Both are excellent though.



 I have chrono cross, but I have never played it. Well I have played it, but have not gotten that far into it. I do not know why, but I just can not play it right now. Not that its bad, no no, its just...I don't know. Like how I am with FFIX now. I have not gotten back to it, still at Gizmalook's grotto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Lololol @ this Cloud/Aerith/Zack/Tifa stuff. :ho Pairing debates. <3



Only care for the logical and canon pairings of anything.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate when fanon makes things seem canon . : notrust


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 13, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm replaying VI, and I'm forgetting how to do the part where the Lone Wolf thief has kidnapped Mog and I've forgotten how to rescue him. I've been trying to figure it out, but so far no luck. Since I've figured it out before, I'm just saying screw it and asking for help. So, do any of you remember how to do it? Would rather not search a guide.



I got stuck on that part when I first played that game so now I sort of have the answer cemented into my brain. XD

Just stand still and wait for a while.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I got stuck on that part when I first played that game so now I sort of have the answer cemented into my brain. XD
> 
> Just stand still and wait for a while.


Figures that something so simple would be the answer. Thanks a lot!

Edit: So, who here can name the FF character thats in my set?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> I hate when fanon makes things seem canon . : notrust


 Who's Fanon? Some kind of secret side boss in the new Final Fantasy?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who's Fanon? Some kind of secret side boss in the new Final Fantasy?


Fanon would be the worst secret side boss ever. 

I came into this thread thinking you'd be naming the character in my set. I am disappoint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but it looks like Edgar.


----------



## Kage (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Eeesh , Zack x Aerith or Cloud x Aerith guys ?



Zack x Aerith > Cloud x Aerith.



DragonSlayer said:


> I'm one of the very few people who actually enjoyed Chrono Cross more than Chrono Trigger. Both are excellent though.



i still have yet to play chrono trigger ^^; but it's on my to do list. at least i know where the game is >_>

but chrono cross <3 the soundtrack is godly.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Agreed with CC soundtrack .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea whasy at you're talking about, but it looks like Edgar.


I asked if anyone came name the char in my set in an earlier post this page, and yes it is Edgar. Have another set of him too: 




Watching Spoony's review of FFVIII...hes ripping it a new asshole, and I'm enjoying watching it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Edgar eh ? : ho


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Edgar eh ? : ho


Best character from FFVI and my favorite FF character:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been playing FFVI again (the GBA version this time), and Edgar is one of my least-used characters. 

Mainly because I haven't built him up yet though. His tools sure are helpful sometimes. I like him more than Sabin since I don't have to input any stupid-ass directional combos to use him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been playing FFVI again (the GBA version this time), and Edgar is one of my least-used characters.
> 
> Mainly because I haven't built him up yet though. His tools sure are helpful sometimes. I like him more than Sabin since I don't have to input any stupid-ass directional combos to use him.


I've only ever played the GBA version

In FFVI I've always tried to give all the characters a good amount of fighting time, since most of their combat abilities actually interest me, and they're useful a good deal of the time. With all the other FF's I've played that doesn't happen. With FFX it was Tidus, Auron and Rikku with Wakka coming in and out a good deal of the time, with FFVII I used Cid and Red XIII a lot more than the others I think(if I could have taken Cloud out of my party, he would of been gone in a heartbeat), with FFXII I mainly used Balthier, Basche and Fran I think. Its possible that disliking/not caring much about many of the characters in those games while loving most of FFVI's cast may have something to do with, though I hate Tidus with everyfiber of my being and still had him in my party 98% of the time, so maybe not.

I'm replaying FFVI on an emulator(tried to get a good SNES ROM of the game, failed miserably so just got the GBA one) due to having lost my copy of the game, and while Sabin's blitz attacks are a bit easier with the direction arrows on a keyboard, its still a bitch to do rising phoenix and above(haven't gotten to the above in my replay, but I know they'll be tougher. I'll just say fuck off to phantom blitz most of the time).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2010)

Isn't anyone else getting the bandwitch exceded message from photobucket in a lot of the pictures being posted? Like here?



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Figures that something so simple would be the answer. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Edit: So, who here can name the FF character thats in my set?



Regardless, I think I'm going to be masochistic and try to re-install all the mods for FFVII. It took me hours of pain staking effort last time but I might as well try it again on this computer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2010)

VII is not worth the effort. VI is though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

The SNES version has better music, but other than that the GBA version has more extras and a better translation that may be worth the time, I don't know yet. I've only beaten Gigantuar and Gilgamesh so far.

I usually use the same characters in FFVI though. Locke, Celes, Terra, and Mog. Locke has ridiculous fighting capacity, Celes and Terra have ridiculous magic, and Mog is literally invinicible with the right equipment.


----------



## Kage (Sep 13, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Watching Spoony's review of FFVIII...hes ripping it a new asshole, and I'm enjoying watching it.



AHAHAHAHAHA i lol'd at that review a lot more than i thought i would.

Mog...i never found him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

You never got Mog? 

He's pretty hard to miss, bro. :taichou You have to catch Lone Wolf stealing the Gold Hairpin in Narshe, then follow him up to that cliff where the Tritoch/AMDMAGAEARGER esper is, then you get to chose either Mog or the Golden Hairpin (choice should be obvious).

In the World of Ruin, you can just go into the Moogle town to pick him up, I think.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Best character from FFVI and my favorite FF character:ho



Well all know Setzer is the best main character in VI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Setzer. :taichou

I never much cared for Setzer (or Seltzer, as I like to call him). His story was kinda nice, but then he sucked as a character. Sure you could give him those fixed dice, but those are annoying.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

Setzer will make Celes his woman.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

I was neutral with Setzer .. didn't really care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't dislike Seltzer, I just never used him. I guess you could say I was neutral, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

Mash is the best battle wise for sure, Setzer was the best character  wise in my opinion, he was subpar in combat compared to Locke, Celes, Tina, or Mash though that is true.

Nobody ever mentions the awesome known as Shadow either.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL . I found an old diary entry that I wrote about FF . Well, actually I QUOTED something.
[btw , my sister was the one who got me into it] . She was like, 23 or something when I wrote this & I was like 13.  



			
				Sissy said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy IS nerdy. Stop denying it. Once you're in high school, everyone's gonna be all drunk and into drinking shit while you're gonna be all "Oh no no, I'm gonna stay home and level so I can fight the final boss Chicheeku or something." Dude, that IS nerdy.



That was actually true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy isn't nerdy, it's the gentleman's video game.


Well, that would be true 10 years ago.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Gentleman's ? 
I object.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Women can play, too, but they have to let us win if it's 2-player.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

In the spirit of equality, I will allow a woman to think she beat me fairly in return for a sexual encounter.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

How typical .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

The only main character I did not like was Umaro...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> How typical .


 It's the inside that counts. And my insides are warm and mushy. :33


VastoLorDae said:


> The only main character I did not like was Umaro...


 Umaro was the fuckin' best. You take it back.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Can I have your kidney ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

What do I get out of this arrangement?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

What do you think ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

A new car? 


I'm going to have say yes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrong .  
You can have my grampa's kidney, whom you're swapping with .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I guess so. I don't need my kidney anyway. I don't even know what those do.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank youu . pek 

I'm stuck between choosing to play IX orr watching DBZ. 
Obvs IX would win this on a regular day , but ..... I've played it so many times for the last week .


----------



## Toreno (Sep 13, 2010)

Watch DBZ for the awesome battles.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

On it .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Thank youu . pek
> 
> I'm stuck between choosing to play IX orr watching DBZ.
> Obvs IX would win this on a regular day , but ..... I've played it so many times for the last week .


 How can you be stuck on such a decision? You either want to play or you don't want to play. That's how it goes for me, anyway.

Like I got burnt out playing FFVI all day for 3 days straight so I played Dragon Quest IX instead. Then I switched back. Then I ate some pizza. Then I read a book. Then I watched some Food TV. Then I played more FFVI.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Umaro was the fuckin' best. You take it back.



 yeah....a filthy disgusting beast. That smelled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

He smelled like a man should smell: wild beast.

He was so strong he threw the weaklings next to him at enemies to inflict damage.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

I am listening to 1000 Words - the Orch. version .  
It's so ..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2010)

It is a very lovely song.

But enough of X-2, I'm in a super-VII mood. I haven't played it through to completion in so long. I even found a Save Game Editor so I can skip around the beginning shit I did in my last (lost) playthrough.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Crisis Core or VII , gaiz ? :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2010)

VII, duh.

Crisis Core has some nice music and that's abou it. 

VII has a lot of great music, good characters, intriguing subplots and a better overall story.

As Chip Cheezum said, while Let's Playing MGS2 
"Crisis Core does play on the usual, the way most Square games have been recently, where 90% of the plot just strings you along with absolutely nothing happening and then some Scientist Man just comes and goes "THE JENOVA CELLS DO THIS!"and then explains the whole plot to you. Argggh!"

Seriously though, FFVII had a lot of great side stories involving non-Cloud/Sephiroth-related people. Like Barret's bit with Dyne? That was really awesome. Same with Red XIII and his father.

Shame Square forgot how to develop an entire cast later on.

The only thing good about Gacktisis is he looks like and is voiced by Gackt. (the latter only in Japanese obviously) And Gackt is pretty sexy and has a nice voice.

I don't know why everyone jumped on Zack's Buster Sword after CC though. They act like he's somehow a better hero and character than Cloud.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 13, 2010)

FF IX or FF VII? 

I need help!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

Toreno said:


> FF IX or FF VII?
> 
> I need help!!!



 Play the one with FF in the title....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Play the one with FF in the title....



Xenogears it is then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenogears it is then.



 I have no played that game yet. And I have heard so much good things about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2010)

It is a great game. Not perfect sadly but I'd still call it my favorite RPG of all time. Well of the ones I've played.

You should give it a try someday.


----------



## Kage (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You never got Mog?
> 
> He's pretty hard to miss, bro. :taichou You have to catch Lone Wolf stealing the Gold Hairpin in Narshe, then follow him up to that cliff where the Tritoch/AMDMAGAEARGER esper is, then you get to chose either Mog or the Golden Hairpin (choice should be obvious).
> 
> In the World of Ruin, you can just go into the Moogle town to pick him up, I think.



n-never 

wait that does sound familiar...
OMG I CHOSE THE HAIRPIN!!! *suicides*

oh wait really? well no need for the dramatics then.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Women can play, too, but they have to let us win if it's 2-player.







CrazyMoronX said:


> In the spirit of equality, I will allow a woman to think she beat me fairly in return for a sexual encounter.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

@ Toreno ; VII is liked more but IX is my fave . pek


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 14, 2010)

yeeeeeees

xenogears = best rpg


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

Toreno said:


> FF IX or FF VII?
> 
> I need help!!!


IX since its the better of the two.



			
				Zaelapolopollo said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone jumped on Zack's Buster Sword after CC though. They act like he's somehow a better hero and character than Cloud.


Its not hard to be a better hero than Cloud, but not having played Crisis Core I can't say Zack is. I doubt it actually, since after VII the majority of main characters have sucked worse than him:

*points at Tidus and Squall*



> He smelled like a man should smell: wild beast.
> 
> He was so strong he threw the weaklings next to him at enemies to inflict damage.


Lots of damage too

Umaro is one of my least favorite overall, but one of my favorite fighters. Time to make a top FFVI character list:

1. Edgar Roni Figaro
2. Sabin(a.k.a Mash) Rene Figaro
3. Celes Chere
4. Cyan Garamonde
5. Locke
6. Setzer
7. Shadow
8. Mog
9. Gau
10. Relm
11. Stragos
12. Terra
13. Umaro
14. Gogo

The list will probably change a good deal by the end of my playthrough. I don't remember all too much about Relm and Stragos and there is still a good deal of character development to go through that I likely remember little of. Replaying this far changed around much of the list I had before, which had Setzer, Shadow, Cyan, Edgar, and Sabin as the top 5.

If I included villains, Kekfa would be number 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Top character list? I don't know. As far as playability goes:

1. Terra
2. Celes
3. Locke
4. Mog
5. Edgar
6. Stragos
7. Sabin
8. Cyan
9. Umaro
10. Shadow
11. Gogo
12. Seltzer
13. Gau
14. Relm

Never liked Gau or Relm too much for fighting, though I know Gau can be a super powerhouse.

As far as characters go, I couldn't say.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

Why can't you say as far as characters go?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

Characters are the best , eh ? :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Too many characters to consider.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

But you can always single Kuja out .  :ho


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Too many characters to consider.


I'm talking solely party members from FFVI though, and even though thats 14 characters, it shouldn't be all too hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> But you can always single Kuja out .  :ho


Yeah, Kuja is gay. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm talking solely party members from FFVI though, and even though thats 14 characters, it shouldn't be all too hard.


 14 is a lot for me. Especially when I have to weigh their stories and stuff all out. Ranking things for me is generally my hardest task. There are too many variables to consider. This is why I don't have favorites except for a couple rarities.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> But you can always single Kuja out .  :ho


I'd rather single out Kefka, since hes the greatest FF character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

The greatest FF character is obviously Ultros.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The greatest FF character is obviously Ultros.


Hes easily better than the majority of FF characters

Ultros>>>Sephiroth, all characters from X except Auron and Jecht, all party members from VII, all characters from XII except Balthier and maybe some of the ones I never got to, etc.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Could you ever play as the Moogles in the older FFs?

And FUCK!  My Chrono Cross game is broken. It freezes at one of the cutscenes in the Dragon Castle....wherever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

As far as I know Mog is the first playable Moogle. The only other games that even have them as playable characters are the FFTA games (unless the MMORPGs have them, too).

Ultros is still the best though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As far as I know Mog is the first playable Moogle. The only other games that even have them as playable characters are the FFTA games (unless the MMORPGs have them, too).
> 
> Ultros is still the best though.


The first playable moogles are very early on in FFVI. They help you out against the Narshe soldiers that are after you when Terra passes out after the Esper incident.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Technically Mog was the #1 moogle in the #1 team of that squad, so I'm still right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2010)

Cloud was a decent character. i can honestly say he's the most unique main hero in the entire FF series.

A good deconstruction of the RPG Hero archetype.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

What about Eiko's Mog ? 
She ish cool, hm ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess technically Cait Sith was a quasi-moogle in a weird way.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> VII, duh.
> 
> Crisis Core has some nice music and that's abou it.
> 
> ...



Don't forget about Cid and his dream to fly in space or Vincent and his past affiliations with Shinra,Hojo, and Lucrecia Yuffy's ministory in Wutai should have been more fleshed out too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

FFVII's character development was pretty good. One good segment apiece for the majority of characters isn't really enough though.


----------



## Fran (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The greatest FF character is obviously Ultros.



Don't tease the octopus kids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Ultros had the best story, too.

Random boss encounter followed by epic battle after epic battle. Then he ends up in the Colisseum as a cashier or whatever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'd rather single out Kefka, since hes the greatest FF character.





CrazyMoronX said:


> The greatest FF character is obviously Ultros.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros had the best story, too.
> 
> Random boss encounter followed by epic battle after epic battle. Then he ends up in the Colisseum as a cashier or whatever.



....while I respect Ultros the best FF character of all time is Gilgamesh. Always.


"Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!"

 Greatest line ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Gilgamesh vs Ultros would be a hell of a fight. I got my money on Ultros hough. He has 8 fucking arms, Gilgamesh only has, what, 6?


----------



## Fran (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros had the best story, too.
> 
> Random boss encounter followed by epic battle after epic battle. Then he ends up in the Colisseum as a cashier or whatever.



Ultros was also an actor, and the primary antagonist in _Maria and Draco_. What an impressive resume.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh vs Ultros would be a hell of a fight. I got my money on Ultros hough. He has 8 fucking arms, Gilgamesh only has, what, 6?



In V he has 8
In his original form in IV:after years
In VIII he has 6
in IX he has 4
and again in XII he has 6

 Weird. But I guess that is the power of the Void...his power


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....while I respect Ultros the best FF character of all time is Gilgamesh. Always.
> 
> 
> "Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!"
> ...


I've never met Gilgamesh, but Kefka is the best character I have met from the Final Fantasy's I've played.

"Read my lips, mercy is for wimps! Theres a reason oppose rhymes with dispose, if they get in your way, kill them!"

One of Kefka's many great quotes.

I shall play FFV soon. Just need to finish my replay of VI and my first time through Chrono Trigger...actually I'll just start playing V once I finish with Chrono Trigger. I've heard its not that long and I'm a good deal of hours in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got captured and put on the Blackbird, is that close to the end?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Ultros was also an actor, and the primary antagonist in _Maria and Draco_. What an impressive resume.


 Yeah. I should bring back my old King Ultros set. 


VastoLorDae said:


> In V he has 8
> In his original form in IV:after years
> In VIII he has 6
> in IX he has 4
> ...


 Ultros always has 8 arms. He's an octopus. 

Granted he doesn't have any cool swords, but he doesn't need them. He has cool magical abilities and Typoon to back him up.


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've never met Gilgamesh, but Kefka is the best character I have met from the Final Fantasy's I've played.
> 
> "Read my lips, mercy is for wimps! Theres a reason oppose rhymes with dispose, if they get in your way, kill them!"
> 
> ...


 I don't remember how far along that is, it's been too long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I've never met Gilgamesh, but Kefka is the best character I have met from the Final Fantasy's I've played.
> 
> "Read my lips, mercy is for wimps! Theres a reason oppose rhymes with dispose, if they get in your way, kill them!"
> 
> ...



 If your at that part. After that part you can go to the final boss, or do something, or do a bunch of side quests.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah. I should bring back my old King Ultros set.
> 
> Ultros always has 8 arms. He's an octopus.
> 
> ...



 Gilgamesh can turn Ultros into sushi. And He has Enkidu to back him up. Gilgamesh's magic>Ultros's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Ultros has very powerful magic, elemental counters, and absorbs water damage. He's pretty boss when you fight him the very last time. Ultros > Enkidu as far as backup goes--he's nearly invincible and can sneeze you away.

Gilgamesh, outside of FFXII's version, was always more of a fodder boss you could  maybe steal good equipment from. Usually really easy to kill. Ultros is pretty easy, too, but he can be challenging at certain points of the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has very powerful magic, elemental counters, and absorbs water damage. He's pretty boss when you fight him the very last time. Ultros > Enkidu as far as backup goes--he's nearly invincible and can sneeze you away.
> 
> Gilgamesh, outside of FFXII's version, was always more of a fodder boss you could  maybe steal good equipment from. Usually really easy to kill. Ultros is pretty easy, too, but he can be challenging at certain points of the game.



 Gilgamesh....fodder boss!? Ultros....hard on certain parts? May I have whatever your smoking? I am sorry, but he got so down troddened that he took up cashiering. Him and his sneezy buddy. Enkidu is not a gimmick support.

 And thats how awesome Gilgamesh is. How many titles has Ultros been in hmmmm? hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm? He has way better experience


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

He can be hard if you're doing some challenge runs, like I did. I was going without espers or equipment (I could only use what I stole from enemies, which wasn't very much). He was killing Banon with his tentacle attack since I was running a very low level, causing me to game over. He's semi-difficult in the Opera House, too, if you don't have to right equipment.

Gilgamesh I've never had problems with. In killed him super easy in all games I played, even XII's version wasn't that bad. 

Plus, Ultros is an actual character that stays around, unlike Gilgamesh. He's like Mid-Boss in Disgaea, but better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He can be hard if you're doing some challenge runs, like I did. I was going without espers or equipment (I could only use what I stole from enemies, which wasn't very much). He was killing Banon with his tentacle attack since I was running a very low level, causing me to game over. He's semi-difficult in the Opera House, too, if you don't have to right equipment.
> 
> Gilgamesh I've never had problems with. In killed him super easy in all games I played, even XII's version wasn't that bad.
> 
> Plus, Ultros is an actual character that stays around, unlike Gilgamesh. He's like Mid-Boss in Disgaea, but better.



 I see you have to do all that just to make Ultros challenging

And you damn well can not say the first time you fought FFXII Gilgamesh that he was easy! Especially the 2nd time you fight him!

 And how dare you compare Gilgamesh to Mid-Boss. Mid Boss, while awesome, can hardly carry Gilgamesh's cape. Ultros wishes he could be half the man Gilgamesh is.... 5 minutes to push a 5 ton weight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

You have to do that just to make FFVI challenging. It is the best game, but it's also one of the easiest games.

Gilgamesh the first time was easy, the second time he was fairly difficult. But that's inconsistent with the other games. :taichou


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

Thats how strong he has gotten! Its called progress you CrazyMoron......X!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You have to do that just to make FFVI challenging. It is the best game, but it's also one of the easiest games.


Yes, it is quite easy. It being easy and having too high of an encounter rate(something I heard was not as bad in the SNES and PS1 versions of the game), are the games two major flaws, though they don't stop it from being the best


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats how strong he has gotten! Its called progress you CrazyMoron......X!


Ultros progressed more during the span of a single game. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Yes, it is quite easy. It being easy and having too high of an encounter rate(something I heard was not as bad in the SNES and PS1 versions of the game), are the games two major flaws, though they don't stop it from being the best


 Luckily it has the Moogle Charm.

Sadly, only Mog can equip it, making it a little crummy in those multi-party dungeons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros progressed more during the span of a single game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Gilgamesh couldn't push 4 tons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh couldn't push 4 tons.



 HOW DARE YOU QUESTION GILGAMESH'S AWESOMENESS!

 He has the power of the Void.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

We ALL know Quina's the awesomest character in any FF here .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> We ALL know Quina's the awesomest character in any FF here .



.....get out.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll get out once I eat you & obtain Angel Snack .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> I'll get out once I eat you & obtain Angel Snack .



O.o


*holds down R1 and L1*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

Quina's unbeatable , you know it . 
XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Quina's unbeatable , you know it .
> XD



 Quina sucks. Only thing he/she is good for is be a servicable 4 member to a party. Now Steiner on the other hand...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

Quina rocks , dude.  

lol i never use him .  
Steiner's really good.  Garnet's my all around character tho ; healing, max hits & shiz .


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

I never got around to mastering Quina


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

Me neither .  
Which sucks cause I was utter shit when I went against that dude wiv Zidane . D:


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 14, 2010)

Quina is really only useful when you've learned certain Blue Magic.  Mighty Guard and Auto-Life in particular are very nice.  White Wind can be useful, especially at higher levels.  Angel's Snack/Magic Hammer/Limit Glove/LV attacks are also pretty useful in the right situations.  Frog Drop is good, but you've got to invest the time to power it up.

That's basically how you make Quina into something--investing time.  S/he's not like the others, who learn useful abilities automatically with weapons/armor/add-ons.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2010)

Quina when trained properly is one of the most useful characters in the game and the comic relief she had in the game is one of the reasons why I love FFIX


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

You gotta catch alot of frogs with h/she...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

I always preferred to call Quina a he .


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Quinas a.....Quina.  But wait, since Quina can marry Vivi does that mean Quinas gay?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2010)

In my POV , yes .


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Hahahah...Poor Vivi. Hes so lost and confused already and now he married some dude.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

I always get Quina as early as possible.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Me too. Then I go learn Limit Glove. Get its HP down to 1. Then go fight some Grand Dragons to boost everyones level up to like 20.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

I am so glad I watched Spoony's review of FFVIII before ever playing the game. After watching his review of FFX(a game that I've played), and completely agreeing with everything, and since he only really reviews bad games, I decided to watch it, and wow...just wow.

This is what reviews are for, telling a person whether or not a game is good or not before they endure the horrors of playing a bad game, and this is the first time I've watched a review of a game I haven't played, and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah the junction and level system is weird in 8.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I am so glad I watched Spoony's review of FFVIII before ever playing the game. After watching his review of FFX(a game that I've played), and completely agreeing with everything, and since he only really reviews bad games, I decided to watch it, and wow...just wow.
> 
> This is what reviews are for, telling a person whether or not a game is good or not before they endure the horrors of playing a bad game, and this is the first time I've watched a review of a game I haven't played, and I'm so glad I did.



 I can barely get through a minute of his review of FF8. I can not take this tool seriously. You will only know how good a game is if you play it yourself. There are emulators of this one so there should be no excuses. So give it a try and do not listen to this idiot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can barely get through a minute of his review of FF8. I can not take this tool seriously. You will only know how good a game is if you play it yourself. There are emulators of this one so there should be no excuses. So give it a try and do not listen to this idiot.


He was spot on in his review of FFX, so why not listen to him? Why play a bad game when someone who shares my opinions on one FF shows me how another one is terrible?

I'd rather not endure the torture. Though I'll think about it, since I usually do like to play a game myself before passing final judgment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He was spot on in his review of FFX, so why not listen to him? Why play a bad game when someone who shares my opinions on one FF shows me how another one is terrible?
> 
> I'd rather not endure the torture. Though I'll think about it, since I usually do like to play a game myself before passing final judgment.



 You really really think FFX was a bad game? I have played and beaten it, but it sure as hell not a bad game. Going by the game he reviews he just jumps on the bandwagon and adds his own little bits to why its bad. Thats what I got from a minute I saw the FFVIII review.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought X was pretty deep. You pretty much took down everyones "God" and ruined an entire religion/tradition.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 14, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You really really think FFX was a bad game? I have played and beaten it, but it sure as hell not a bad game. Going by the game he reviews he just jumps on the bandwagon and adds his own little bits to why its bad. Thats what I got from a minute I saw the FFVIII review.


FFX:

Sucky characters(Auron's the only good character, Tidus is the worst main character I have ever had the displeasure of meeting)
Great cutscenes
Great music(as can be expected of any FF)
Bad sidequests
Great battle system
Great upgrade system(though being able to have everyone be able to do everything does push it a bit too far)
The temples were just highly repetitive and boring
Bad character design
No open world map 
Okay leaning towards bad storyline
Bad voice acting

Its not a bad game, but its definitely not great. He says in his review of the game that it has a great battle system, great music, and great cutscenes(he hasn't touched much on the upgrade system yet, since the reviews not finished yet), its the other things which he rightly has problems with. 

Did I enjoy FFX? Yes, but can I notice that it has lots of flaws? Definitely.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He was spot on in his review of FFX, so why not listen to him? Why play a bad game when someone who shares my opinions on one FF shows me how another one is terrible?
> 
> I'd rather not endure the torture. Though I'll think about it, since I usually do like to play a game myself before passing final judgment.



Because people are different and just because two people agree on one thing doesn't mean they'll agree on everything else. I agree with quite a few of Spoony's reviews, but I disagree with him on FF8. I loved it personally. Same with quite a few critics/reviewers. Loved the Mortal Kombat movie(_well_, thought it was decent), yet the Nostalgia Critic hated it. Still a big fan of his, it's just something we disagree on. But hey, to each his own.

Spoony's analysis of FF8 seemed more nitpicky than actual justification of things that were geniunely wrong with the game, but then it has been a while since I saw it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Because people are different and just because two people agree on one thing doesn't mean they'll agree on everything else. I agree with quite a few of Spoony's reviews, but I disagree with him on FF8. I loved it personally. Same with quite a few critics/reviewers. Loved the Mortal Kombat movie(_well_, thought it was decent), yet the Nostalgia Critic hated it. Still a big fan of his, it's just something we disagree on. But hey, to each his own.


I watched the review, and he showed quite a lot of the games storyline and battle systems. What I saw, I did not like. Though I'll get a PS1 emulator and play 20 hours of the game. If I don't like it enough to find it worth playing more, I'll just stop. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I watched the review, and he showed quite a lot of the games storyline and battle systems. What I saw, I did not like. Though I'll get a PS1 emulator and play 20 hours of the game. If I don't like it enough to find it worth playing more, I'll just stop. Pretty simple really.



FF8. Urgh...

I tried really hard to like it.  I forced myself to play it... what, four times?  And I just couldn't.

Graphics were good for their time and music was good aside from that godawful love song.

The drawing/magic system was terrible.  TERRIBLE.  Refining items was the way to go but I have my problems with that, too.

I didn't mind swapping junctions and crap too much save when it happened over and over in rapid succession but I think they could have made the system better.

The story was more or less ridiculous.  The characters were abysmal for the most part.  The card game was tedious and I have a bias against card games/casinos/sports games within other games.  They make me want to tie down the people who came up with them and torture them with large, spiked objects.

But the worst thing, the absolute worst thing about the game is the leveling system.  I HATE it.  At first I didn't realize why the monsters weren't getting any easier to beat, and indeed, got harder as I started grinding.  And then I found out.
The people who came up with FF8's mechanics actually made it counterproductive for you to grind, because if you stick around in one area trying to get EXP or magic or increase your affinity with your summons (another thing that often pissed me off) you're simultaneously making the monsters tougher, and while you'd think that wouldn't be too much of a problem, keep in mind that your inventory likely isn't changing.  So if you level up to, say 99 (I did this once) on disc one, you are going to have nightmarish time.

Instead of being slick, the gameplay is tedious, and that is FF8's biggest flaw... aside from the cast. XD I mean... Squall is a prick, Rinoa is just all-around fail, Selphie's... sigh, Zell's a moron, Quistis feels affection for Squall so I have to question her mental state, Irvine is just pathetic, Seifer's motivations are retarded, and the final boss was lulz-worthy.  And don't even get me started on Ellone and Laguna.


But I could see the gameplay as being enjoyable... with CHEATS.  MAYBE.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think I've met a person who outright disliked VI(currently my favorite FF). Maybe the two have a lot in common?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't think I've met a person who outright disliked VI(currently my favorite FF). Maybe the two have a lot in common?



They're pretty different, now that I think about it.  I think that 4, 5, and 6, in terms of battle systems and style, heavily influenced the direction the series took. 4 was the first in the series to really focus on the characters and plot, and it had a really slick basic battle system and introduced the concept of summoning.  5, instead of having characters stick to classes, made it so that you could swap around your classes at any time.  6 introduced the Esper-spell system which is very similar to, for example, the GF system in FF8 (though better executed, imo).

If I were to put it in words... I consider 4 to be the greatest example of a 'classic' or stereotypical old RPG.  It has all the best elements of the older games.

But when I play 6, it feels less like a perfected classic and more like... a great byproduct of innovative ideas.  It was different and somehow bigger.  I can't really describe it.

Btw, is that Edgar?  He's probably my favorite ff6 character, though it's hard to choose from so many. XD


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> They're pretty different, now that I think about it.  I think that 4, 5, and 6, in terms of battle systems and style, heavily influenced the direction the series took. 4 was the first in the series to really focus on the characters and plot, and it had a really slick basic battle system and introduced the concept of summoning.  5, instead of having characters stick to classes, made it so that you could swap around your classes at any time.  6 introduced the Esper-spell system which is very similar to, for example, the GF system in FF8 (though better executed, imo).
> 
> If I were to put it in words... I consider 4 to be the greatest example of a 'classic' or stereotypical old RPG.  It has all the best elements of the older games.
> 
> ...


A focus on characters and plot eh? Then its right up my alley, since VI focused on those two aspects as well, though more the former than the latter. 

I'd describe it as pure awesome.

Yes, it is Edgar Roni Figaro. Hes my favorite character from FFVI. It is quite hard to choose with such a great cast, though an upbeat, perverted machine expert appeals to me a lot


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A focus on characters and plot eh? Then its right up my alley, since VI focused on those two aspects as well, though more the former than the latter.
> 
> I'd describe it as pure awesome.



 Yep.  I'm actually a bit ashamed that I haven't played 6 as much as I ought to... I think I've only played it completely... twice? I should pick it up again.



> Yes, it is Edgar Roni Figaro. Hes my favorite character from FFVI. It is quite hard to choose with such a great cast, though an upbeat, perverted machine expert appeals to me a lot



I generally don't go for the womanizing characters but Edgar's one of my exceptions.



I think one of the reasons I'm so attached to 4 is that it's one of the first games I ever played that did go in-depth with the characters and made you care about them.  I think I was 8 when I first played it and then it was pawned of () and I didn't get to play it again for... oh, maybe 8-9 years? 

And then I found a copy and played it again and was like, "Oh, yeah, this game is just as awesome as it was back then. "


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Bah. FFX had decent enough voice-acting, especially for its time.
Tara Strong is Rikku. She is the fucking goddess of voice-acting. Just look up all the roles she's had.


 She's done everything from Bubbles in PPG to Kyle in Extreme Ghostbustuers (shut up. I grew up in the 90s.) to Ben in Ben 10.

James Arnold Taylor is a fine voice-actor as well.

Everyone knos Auron's voice is awesome. Lulu's voice isn't too far behind.

As for Spoony's view on FFVIII, the game is pretty bad. However he makes several critical flaws later on and I blame him being pushed to review it by fan dumb. He didn't want to finish the review but people bitched and bitched so eventually he relented.

Unfortunately this meant he did a rushjob and made a lot of mistakes. Like not knowing Julia and Raine are different people... That's just unforgivable and I know Spoony is intelligent enough not to miss sucha  plot detail unless he was just coasting through the game to please people.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for Spoony's view on FFVIII, the game is pretty bad. However he makes several critical flaws later on and I blame him being pushed to review it by fan dumb. He didn't want to finish the review but people bitched and bitched so eventually he relented.
> 
> Unfortunately this meant he did a rushjob and made a lot of mistakes. Like not knowing Julia and Raine are differen tpeople... That's just unforgivable and I know Spoony is intelligent enough not to miss sucha  plot detial unless he wa sjust coasting through the game to please people.



I was disappointed about that, but mostly because I wanted to see him comment upon that sequence where Rinoa is hanging off a cliff-thingie and you try to save her and she's barely holding on and it's supposed to be really intense... but it takes FOREVER to get to her! XD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

It's also nice that Squall just happens to find himself on a flying thing that just happens to fly right over where Rinoa is and it's dangling a rope she just happens to grab onto.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's also nice that Squall just happens to find himself on a flying thing that just happens to fly right over where Rinoa is and it's dangling a rope she just happens to grab onto.



That part made me laugh.  Hard.  It was just so ridiculous.  And what's worse, it's originally Zell? or could it be someone else depending upon who you choose to be in your party? that is trying to help her, so instead of trying to think of a way to do so, he just runs to Squall, wasting time while she's hanging on for dear life.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can barely get through a minute of his review of FF8. I can not take this tool seriously. You will only know how good a game is if you play it yourself. There are emulators of this one so there should be no excuses. So give it a try and do not listen to this idiot.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I am so glad I watched Spoony's review of FFVIII before ever playing the game. After watching his review of FFX(a game that I've played), and completely agreeing with everything, and since he only really reviews bad games, I decided to watch it, and wow...just wow.
> 
> This is what reviews are for, telling a person whether or not a game is good or not before they endure the horrors of playing a bad game, and this is the first time I've watched a review of a game I haven't played, and I'm so glad I did.



I rather like Spoony's reviews not just on Final Fantasy but on moviess and other games. His points are valid and actually make sense but I  still love both FFX and VIII but his reviews are hilarious its like being able to laugh at yourself in a way so I don't take them so serious.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

Whooaa , I expected Tara to be younger to voice Rikku.  She was good .  

I personally liked X . Bringing up the topic again , Rikku seemed to give off a much more active vibe in X-2 .  She didn't have very many "serious" scenes other than her story , if I remember .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Of course you liked X. It had Tidus in it. He had feathered hair.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

His hair isn't good enuff to pwn Amarant's .


----------



## Fran (Sep 15, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Whooaa , I expected Tara to be younger to voice Rikku.  She was good .
> 
> I personally liked X . Bringing up the topic again , Rikku seemed to give off a much more active vibe in X-2 .  She didn't have very many "serious" scenes other than her story , if I remember .



She suffered some serious racial abuse from Wakka  Motherfuckin AL BHEDS


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

Rikku x Wakka fics are actually odd , yet interesting .  

& then Tidus was there for her.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

AuronxRikku is the only way to go

Why, oh why did they have to make her underage?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL . That was pretty awesome too .  

I loooove Tidus x Rikku , even it's Yuna .  
They need to have more canon pairings to cause some fuss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Rikku x Eiko.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

It's Eiko x Garnet .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> LOL . That was pretty awesome too .
> 
> I loooove Tidus x Rikku , even it's Yuna .
> They need to have more canon pairings to cause some fuss.


I can't stand Tidus so that pairing does not work for me. AuronxRikku is the only pairing I care for from that game


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

Auron's dead , nothing can be done .  
I expected for you all to be all "Rikku x Paine!!!" 

I've had enuff of crimson squad x gullwings . That's the only one I really "dislike" . 
I have no problem with the pairings , but fanon always seems to shove it in your face that it's canon , which annoys me . >_>


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Auron's dead , nothing can be done .
> I expected for you all to be all "Rikku x Paine!!!"


Tidus is a dream, nothing can be done, and I don't consider anything from any FF sequel/side-story canon

I've never cared much for yuri to be honest. I'm a mainly Het kind of guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Rikku x Eiko is hotter.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

I have never met Eiko. Didn't get that far in FFIX


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

Eiko ; a cute brat. pek


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Eiko is downright adorable.

In some fanart I've accidentally stumbled upon, she gets Zidane in the end. Zidane seemed happy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

I never took Eiko & Zidane seriously , but that's mainly cause I was rooting for Zidane & Garnet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. Zidane and Garnet are a great couple and I fully support them.

It's just that...well, I don't mind looking at or reading about some other possibilities.

Like Zidane x Kuja.... Now that is a yummy pairing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

You never got that far in IX?  

I demand you go and replay it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

^ I second this . 

Hey hey hey, Zidane & Kuja is canon .


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Its when you meet Eiko when the game gets good.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

I think afterr the whole Cleyra destruction it gets good.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 15, 2010)

^Disc 1 and up to that point were actually my favorite parts of IX (at least until Disc 3 with the Desert Palace).

Couple wise from X/X-2, Gippal x Rikku for me.

They're a pretty couple. 

IX wise, it was obvious that Zidane x Garnet was going to happen.  Steiner x Beatrix was a bit of a surprise though, but they are cute together.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

X/X-2 couples is all about Noojie Woojie and LaBlanc obviously.

Serious answer, I like Yuna x Rikku. 

And for more romance and less slash, I like Shuyin x Lenne or Shuyin x Yuna.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LkDPw2ryRw[/YOUTUBE]

I just like Shuyin period really.

And I gotta say this here and now. Larsa x Penelo in FFXII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

When you pop the CD for IX into your playstation it gets good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When you pop the CD for IX into your playstation it gets good.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Bah. FFX had decent enough voice-acting, especially for its time.
> Tara Strong is Rikku. She is the fucking goddess of voice-acting. Just look up all the roles she's had.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget Cree Summer she is also a Goddess of Voice acting she was in FFX as well as Belgimine. Quinton Flynn had a minor role as one of the Luca goer players Bickson I think it was. Finally the great John Dimaggio he voiced wakka and Kimahri. So I agree FFX's voice acting wasn't as bad as people claimed and yes spoony did rush through the rest of his FFVIII review.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 15, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I have never met Eiko. Didn't get that far in FFIX



You sir must get further then where are you at currently in the game?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

IX has a MAJOR flaw to it though .  It has an ending .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Quinton Flynn also did Isaaru, one of the summoners Yuna meets up with. He actually does a decent enough variation of his usual voice for that role so it was hard for me to spot initially

Still, FFXII did have much better voice-acting. I thought all the people who said it was oh so great and better than X were just haters but really... Cid, Balthier, Gabranth and some of the minor characters (Phil LaMarr as Reddas and Simon Templeman as Judge Zargabath or whatever) make it definitely better voiced than X.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I'll replay 9 again now too. For some reason it feels like a short game... I can breeze through it fast but I like to do the Chocobo side quest first though.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2010)

No, FFX had pretty shoddy voice acting. There was better done before it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2010)

Why does Quinton Flynn sound so familiar ..??  
Ohh . 

Isnt he the voice actor for Iruka/Pre Deidara ?  
Alas , my FF & beloved Dei have a connection . :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes there was better voice-acting done before FFX. But Legacy of Kain and Metal Gear Solid aren't most games.

They were the exception, not the rule. And even today they are two of the best voice-acted games in history, let alone of their era.

And as I've said already, FFX had some big names doing voices and most of them did competently.  Yuna was the worst and that's only because her voice-actress tried to mimic the Seiyu. When she stopped doing that, she improved a lot in X-2.

But whatever. The hate for FFX's voice-acting will endure no matter what I say.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 15, 2010)

XII had really awesome voice acting in my opinion, and I'm always very critical of stuff like that.

The only voice I really had to warm up to was Vaan's voice.  It just seemed a bit--plain lol.  I expected a bit more from his voice, given his appearance I suppose.  However, I did think Balthier and Fran (even though I know alot of people didn't like her voice) were completely spot on.  Basch, Ashe, and Penelo were quite respectable as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, both Balthier and Fran were the best amongst the cast.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah I though Vaans voice was alright, but the others were good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You never got that far in IX?
> 
> I demand you go and replay it.


Its on my to do list. First thing on the list is finishing Chrono Trigger, which I've been slacking on a bit. Then I'm going to finish my replay of FFVI. Then I'll play IV or IX. Leaning towards playing IV first. At the same time I'm playing IV or IX I'm going to replay Legend of the Dragoon's, which I haven't played in like 9 years. It probably won't be as good as I remember it, but I'd rather settle with myself whether its a good game or not then keep my nostalgia.



			
				The810kid said:
			
		

> You sir must get further then where are you at currently in the game?


I can't remember. Its been over a year and a half since I last played it, and I can barely remember any of the storyline that I got through. Estimated number of hours I played the game=maybe 10.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Bah. Fran. I dislike everything about her as I've already said.
That includes her voice.

Out of the playable characters, I'd say Basch has the second best voice to Balthier. That is when Basch isn't trying to sound like Gabranth ie. Dissidia.

Man that was painful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Its on my to do list. First thing on the list is finishing Chrono Trigger, which I've been slacking on a bit. Then I'm going to finish my replay of FFVI. Then I'll play IV or IX. Leaning towards playing IV first. At the same time I'm playing IV or IX I'm going to replay Legend of the Dragoon's, which I haven't played in like 9 years. It probably won't be as good as I remember it, but I'd rather settle with myself whether its a good game or not then keep my nostalgia.
> 
> 
> I can't remember. Its been over a year and a half since I last played it, and I can barely remember any of the storyline that I got through. Estimated number of hours I played the game=maybe 10.


 Well, at least you're playing the games, I suppose.

Are you playing the SNES version or DS version of IV? With the extras and whatnot, I'd almost recommend the DS version. But there's something about playing the classics as classics first you just can't beat (FFIII, for instance).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The voice acting in ff XII was....hm. I do not know how to describe it, its been a couple of years since I played it. But I think it was not any better then X's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually don't remember FFXII having any VA.


----------



## Fran (Sep 17, 2010)

12's VA was a vast improvement over 10's. Vaan improved on Tidus, Balthier sounded dand, and Basch, whilst no Auron, was excellent too. Can't remember the rest though 


ih8udad


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2010)

Gabranth had the best voice in the game.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Ab-KBuK_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They all just sounded so...dull on XII. This is what i remembered.


 Oh is anyone getting XIV? We could team up.


----------



## Jing (Sep 17, 2010)

Im waiting on hearing more on the fatigue system before I decide on it.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2010)

I just wish they had cut Vaan and Penelo from the game and focused more on the other characters. Gabranth as the Narrator voice would have been


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Jing said:


> Im waiting on hearing more on the fatigue system before I decide on it.



 True.



Nightfall said:


> I just wish they had cut Vaan and Penelo from the game and focused more on the other characters. Gabranth as the Narrator voice would have been



 Yeah, why was vaan and Penelo just along for the ride, when they were set up like to be main characters.


----------



## Jing (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Basch was originally meant to be the main character from what I heard a few years back.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah he was, Vaan was just added late in the development process. I suppose things were a bit rushed. He's more of a narrator of the events, but it's sort of unnecessary imo. I don't know the details.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Jing said:


> I think Basch was originally meant to be the main character from what I heard a few years back.





Nightfall said:


> Yeah he was, Vaan was just added late in the development process. I suppose things were a bit rushed. He's more of a narrator of the events, but it's sort of unnecessary imo. I don't know the details.



 Of course. Square just had to add there little teen bishi to the roster just for the sake of him being there right?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 17, 2010)

FFXIV ? I don't think so .. if it's online , then deff not . >< 
I'll just get the Diabo vibe or WoW vibe & it won't feel like FF .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Make up your mind Brightly! Make up your mind!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 17, 2010)

Fine fine , I WONT get XIV .


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 17, 2010)

Vaan was added rather late, and yes, Basch was supposed to have been considered as the main character for awhile at the beginning.

Vaan and Penelo just needed more character development.  They didn't get like...any during the second half.  It was pretty clear the main focus was on Ashe, with Balthier and Basch getting the rest for the most part.  Fran had her moments, but Vaan and Penelo were just pretty much ignored.  That was one of my biggest gripes with XII--horrible character development.  That's a big reason why I play Final Fantasy in the first place, and SE dropped the ball.

Sure, Vaan and Penelo got a sequel, but still.


----------



## Jing (Sep 17, 2010)

Im gonna stop playing 8 and go back to playing 9.

9 had some interesting character development. One reason why I like it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 17, 2010)

IX .


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 17, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> FFXIV ? I don't think so .. if it's online , then deff not . ><
> I'll just get the Diabo vibe or WoW vibe & it won't feel like FF .



It certainly feels like Final Fantasy. Most especially with the amazing music and all. 



Bottom right, listen to all of the tracks.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 17, 2010)

For those wondering about the fatigue system.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb09tR1sxds&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Doesn't seem that bad honestly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2010)

FFXII suffered from terrible pacing.  Basch is really no different than Vaan for instance. He's utterly unimportant from the moment Vossler dies up until the Pharos.

It's really no different for Vaan. He got some character development early on then finally gave up his quest for revenge, as did Ashe, at the Pharos.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2010)

They all seemed to have little pockets of development. Vaan and Penelo ultimately did their development over the course of 2 games with their apperance in FFT:A2 being the end result: Vaan, a miniature Balthier, & Penelo, still motherly and critical but more playful.

For the most part, the characters with the least amount of development, were the ones already grown, already having matured from their experiences. In that respect the characters didn't necessarily need a whole lot of development. None had major skeletons in their closet and they already had come to grips with whatever they had. Though I guess the fact they didn't have such a major flaw annoys some people.

I'm not a fan of the extreme character development (but I don't mind it too much) that many FF fans seem to crave so FFXII sit well with me. All the changes the characters went through were subtle and occurred slowly throughout the whole game with like I said, little pockets of the characters in the limelight.

@Zaelapolopollo: Vaan had stopped being hung up on revenge long before the Pharos. Whenever the Occuria tried to tempt Ashe, she would see Rasler and Vaan would see Reks. There came a point when Vaan stopped seeing Reks yet Ashe continued to be drawn by her emotions for vengeance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2010)

I must have been doing something wrong...because I do not remember Gizamaluke being that challenging...


----------



## Toreno (Sep 19, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> IX .



Me to!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @Zaelapolopollo: Vaan had stopped being hung up on revenge long before the Pharos. Whenever the Occuria tried to tempt Ashe, she would see Rasler and Vaan would see Reks. There came a point when Vaan stopped seeing Reks yet Ashe continued to be drawn by her emotions for vengeance.



He says that yeah, in the Garif village. But when Gabranth actually shows up and declares himself the killer of the king (and by extension Reks) Vaan is really pissed off and even takes up a sword in a rather threatening manner.

Ya know, something I never picked up on from just the game's cutscenes? Reks wasn't killed by Gabranth. That whole dream of Vaan talking to a mute Reks in a chair makes more sense when I read about how they kept Reks alive doped up on drugs to say it was Basch who murdered the king and the drugs ultimately fried his brain.

I can see why that tore Vaan up so much.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2010)

By replaying FFXII, I picked up on a lot of things I missed the first time through. Stuff that you would figure wouldn't matter too much, made more sense when replaying and made ya go, "Oh, so that's why....". The way I saw it with Vaan trying to attack Gabranth, yeah he was pissed now that he was faced with the guy that put his brother through hell. But he wasn't consumed by revenge the way Ashe was. Either way, Gabranth had it out for Basch anyway. I specifically chose Basch to fight him and if I remember, there was some extra dialogue during the fight.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 20, 2010)

About FFXII the biggest problem were the main characters and Main villains the side characters were great. Larsa and Reddas should have been main party members they had better reasoning then half of the cast to journey with Ashe. Dr. Cid and Grabranth made better villains then Vayne.I felt both characters should have had more screen time. We should have seen Dr. Cid decline into his obsession over the nethecite and his relationship with Venaa and Balthier more then what we were told. Vaan's purpose was  next to nothing once you gather everyone in the party, Penelo only went because she was vaan's friend even Quina had a better reason to be a party member. Balthier was never fully fleshed out either.We randomly learn at 60% in the game that he used to be a judge and his father is Cid and thats all they tell us. We don't know why he chose the life of a skypirate and leave his position. Fran another person whose backstory was left unanswered all we know is she left the Eruypt Village which is against her peoples way of thinking and she was unable to return. We have no reason to what made her go against such precepts what event happened in her life nad how she met balthier. Basch was fleshed out but he just was ignored for alot of the later part int he game like it was said he wasn't very different from vaan and became a background character. So that leaves us with Ashe character who was focused on the most in the story.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2010)

How's XIV for those of you who were able to buy the pre-released edition ? ;D


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 20, 2010)

> Larsa and Reddas should have been main party members they had better reasoning then half of the cast to journey with Ashe.


Even if they didn't I'd rather have Larsa on my team than Penelo or Vaan. Larsa is an awesome character. My favorite after Balthier, though I never did finish that game. Got to the tomb of Raithwall and then quit...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 20, 2010)

Tomb of Raithwall... you had more than half the game left. 

I remember when I played FFXI I had all the music turned off. It's fine for a while, but being an MMO...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2010)

I played through FFXII again a while ago (before my disc randomly fucked up and refused to work anymore just before the Pharos) and I gotta say Larsa is my second favorite character after Gabranth. 

He's just awesome in every way. Infinite Hi Potions and X Potions when he's in your party, a compelling personality and storyline when you're in cutscenes.

Besides, Larsa was a big part of the more black and grey morality of FF12. Usually the opposing Empire in FFs might as well have EVIL written on their flag. But Larsa (and some others) showed Archadia really was just a country. And, like an actual country, it had people who didn't believe in or follow what it did.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 20, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I played through FFXII again a while ago (before my disc randomly fucked up and refused to work anymore just before the Pharos) and I gotta say Larsa is my second favorite character after Gabranth.
> 
> He's just awesome in every way. Infinite Hi Potions and X Potions when he's in your party, a compelling personality and storyline when you're in cutscenes.
> 
> Besides, Larsa was a big part of the more black and grey morality of FF12. Usually the opposing Empire in FFs might as well have EVIL written on their flag. But Larsa (and some others) showed Archadia really was just a country. And, like an actual country, it had people who didn't believe in or follow what it did.



One downside to FFXII was that while we saw how self-conscious Arcadians were, we never really got to see what Rozarria was all about. All we got was Al-Cid. Though I do agree, the gray morality of FFXII was everywhere, even with Vayne and Cid. Both of them aimed to weaken the grip the Occuria had on Ivalice, they just went about it a pretty fucked up way.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2010)

Gilgamesh


----------



## Kage (Sep 22, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> By replaying FFXII, I picked up on a lot of things I missed the first time through. Stuff that you would figure wouldn't matter too much, made more sense when replaying and made ya go, "Oh, so that's why....". The way I saw it with Vaan trying to attack Gabranth, yeah he was pissed now that he was faced with the guy that put his brother through hell. But he wasn't consumed by revenge the way Ashe was. Either way, Gabranth had it out for Basch anyway. I specifically chose Basch to fight him and if I remember, there was some extra dialogue during the fight.



reading this makes me realize i remember next to nothing about the actual plot.

i got distracted by hunts/optional esper sidequests and never finished the game.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 22, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> How's XIV for those of you who were able to buy the pre-released edition ? ;D



Got a buddy pass. 

Played beta. If you like traditional MMOs, then this is the game to play.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2010)

FFV's ending was great


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2010)

Chemistry, what server you roll? I'm on Rabanastre with some friends. Server already has 2000+...

Can't play too much though, my pc is shit.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try and beat FFIX at level one. 

Challenge seems fun, hopefully I don't rage.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 23, 2010)

Saronia. Figured getting on a less popular server would help with the lag(in which it does).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2010)

I so want to get FFXIV...but can't because of financial obligations.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 23, 2010)

@ Toreno ; oh yeah, i watched that on YT .


----------



## Toreno (Sep 23, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> @ Toreno ; oh yeah, i watched that on YT .



It looks pretty intense, it looks even more intense when you try and go for the Excalibur II/Low Level.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I played through FFXII again a while ago (before my disc randomly fucked up and refused to work anymore just before the Pharos) and I gotta say Larsa is my second favorite character after Gabranth.
> 
> He's just awesome in every way. Infinite Hi Potions and X Potions when he's in your party, a compelling personality and storyline when you're in cutscenes.
> 
> Besides, Larsa was a big part of the more black and grey morality of FF12. Usually the opposing Empire in FFs might as well have EVIL written on their flag. But Larsa (and some others) showed Archadia really was just a country. And, like an actual country, it had people who didn't believe in or follow what it did.



Which is why he should have been a main character along with Reddas. Reddas already had a dark past and had guilt over the sestruction of Nabudis. It would have been interesting to see his story on how he had become a sky pirate in the 1st place and how judge Zecht became Reddas. Captain Azzalas was another intersting character who could have been  afine villain or party member. He was the opposite of basch in how their loyalties for Dalmasca wound up but they still had the same wants for the country. Also Grabranth and Baschs past should have been brought up more in the story more information on Landis and why the brothers took different paths. Finally Rozarria should have been implemented more in the story.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Heey , you guys , know how IX fans just LOVE You're Not Alone & Rose of May ? 
You might've seen this already, but she's GREAT. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmbgCBZ86z4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNHtbw4Kyf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I LOVE EM . Specially cause she made the instrumentals , vocals, EVERYTHING on her own .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes kate is truly...great. ^^
I love all the pictures of Beatrix she showed off as well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I like what you did there . 
I love her video editing . :33


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

Ive only ever beaten _FFIV_ and _FFX_, both remain my favorite. I'd love to get through _FFVII_, _IX_, and _XII_; just can never find the time.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 24, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Ive only ever beaten _FFIV_ and _FFX_, both remain my favorite. I'd love to get through _FFVII_, _IX_, and _XII_; just can never find the time.



Omg, where'd you get the images in your set?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, where'd you get the images in your set?


I'm an artistic Baron of sorts, when it comes to my collective imagery I'll rarely ever give it out since the image's themselves tend to become collectors items when the Japanese fan artist pulls his site down.

I'll make one exception, check your pm


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 24, 2010)

You HAVE to try IX .


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> You HAVE to try IX .


It looks fantastic, possibly one of the most overlooked Final Fantasy title. I actually have it on my PSP, though I'm still playing through _Crisis Core_, _Birth By Sleep_, and _Ys Seven_; all are JRPG's that take quite some time to get through.

I also started playing through IV again. I'm trying get a refresher on all the _Kain Highwind_ goodness. I'm thinking of trying to give _Dissidia_ a shot as well. I have it but I only played about an hour or so of it and couldn't really get into it much.

Anyway, what's your favorite FF?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 24, 2010)

ff9 is terrible

how am i supposed to liek the characters when they all look like kids


this game is 4 babies

now ffviii


that's kewl jus tlook at how awesome squall is with his gun+sword


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 24, 2010)

^

Nice one.



			
				Ralphy said:
			
		

> Ive only ever beaten FFIV and FFX, both remain my favorite. I'd love to get through FFVII, IX, and XII; just can never find the time.


You NEED to play/beat VI. Better than VII and much better than XII. I've never gotten too far into IX, so can't say if its better than it or not, but the hardcore fans normally all agree that VI is the best in the series.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

I see some flawed reasoning there. I believe Final Fantasy IX's departure from the darker more "realistic" form of art brought new life into the series. It had an immense flare and whimsy about itself, the artistic direction presented itself in a more lighthearted fashion and was actually more in tune with the whole "fantasy" aspect the self titled series promises; even more so than any of its predecessors.

I didn't like VIII because of that tedious, monotonous, overbearing Draw system. Drawing magic for hours on end while getting wailed on by giant monsters was absolutely no fun at all. I'm not saying its a bad game because though I didn't enjoy it, the FF VIII entry still boast legions of fans.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You NEED to play/beat VI. Better than VII and much better than XII. I've never gotten too far into IX, so can't say if its better than it or not, but the hardcore fans normally all agree that VI is the best in the series.


Yea, Ive been meaning to get around to playing VI. Every true hardcore Final Fantasy fan hails the 6th entry as the greatest title to date. I wonder what the latest remake of VI was, a PS1 entry perhaps?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 24, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I see some flawed reasoning there. I believe Final Fantasy IX's departure from the darker more "realistic" form of art brought new life into the series. It had an immense flare and whimsy about itself, the artistic direction presented itself in a more lighthearted fashion and was actually more in tune with the whole "fantasy" aspect the self titled series promises; even more so than any of its predecessors.
> 
> I didn't like VIII because of that tedious, monotonous, overbearing Draw system. Drawing magic for hours on end while getting wailed on by giant monsters was absolutely no fun at all. I'm not saying its a bad game because though I didn't enjoy it, the FF VIII entry still boast legions of fans.


He was being sarcastic. He loves IX and doesn't think highly of VIII.



> Yea, Ive been meaning to get around to playing VI. Every true hardcore Final Fantasy fan hails the 6th entry as the greatest title to date. I wonder what the latest remake of VI was, a PS1 entry perhaps?


The latest remake was for the Game Boy Advance...its the only version of VI I have played. The lower sound quality didn't stop me from loving every minute of it though. The person in my set is from VI. Its concept art is the best/one of the best in the series.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I'm an artistic Baron of sorts, when it comes to my collective imagery I'll rarely ever give it out since the image's themselves tend to become collectors items when the Japanese fan artist pulls his site down.
> 
> I'll make one exception, check your pm



what... 

For the record, the tedious drawing from enemies in VIII. If you did that, why? You could max everything just by playing and drawing once per battle if that. I maxed all my shit from the random draw points.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He was being sarcastic. He loves IX and doesn't think highly of VIII.


Opps, didn't catch that at all; my sincerest apologies 


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The latest remake was for the Game Boy Advance...its the only version of VI I have played. The lower sound quality didn't stop me from loving every minute of it though.


Excellent, the GBA version is an exact replica of the original I'm assuming? I'll play that version if nothings been taken out or stripped down. I imagine the sprites and certain graphical aspects of the game were updated with the GBA build; Sounds wonderful nonetheless.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The person in my set is from VI. Its concept art is the best/one of the best in the series.


The concept art to the Final Fantasy series in general are usually quite stunning. From what Ive seen from VI, it's even more exceptional that its counterparts. 

Take this abstract gem for example





Amanomurakumo said:


> what...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to assume you know what Japanese fanart is. Lets say a Japanese artist creates a website and has a portfolio that deals with and is specific to Final Fantasy X for example. Overtime the artist will upload images onto his/her site which eventually gains notoriety amongst fans of said specific series.

Now lets say the artist goes MIA or shuts down his site. All of the artists artwork goes poof and its no where to be found anymore. Now your a hardcore FFX fan and you really want some excellent FFX artwork, you want specific work that's not online anymore. You'll come to me and I'll either give it to you for free because we're buds, or make you pay and or trade artwork of equal value.

It's quite common among Japanese art collectors, since I usually compile books of MIA artists and sell them; or just keep them for myself.I believe its an unspoken rule not to share Japanese artist profiles, I do it on the rare just to be nice. Hardcore collectors hate that shit though!





Amanomurakumo said:


> For the record, the tedious drawing from enemies in VIII. If you did that, why? You could max everything just by playing and drawing once per battle if that. I maxed all my shit from the random draw points.


I don't remember much of the game myself, I just remember getting tired of it fast because of that system. Furthermore I was extremely young when I played the game; I'm not quite sure of the specific battle mechanics though I distinctly remember hating that Draw system.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Opps, didn't catch that at all; my sincerest apologies Excellent, the GBA version is an exact replica of the original I'm assuming? I'll play that version if nothings been taken out or stripped down. I imagine the sprites and certain graphical aspects of the game were updated with the GBA build; Sounds wonderful nonetheless.The concept art to the Final Fantasy series in general are usually quite stunning. From what Ive seen from VI, it's even more exceptional that its counterparts.
> 
> Take this abstract gem for example
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



To the art thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what japanese fanart is and the sites they produce. The artist for Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia has a similar site and I think he was found that way as well. But regardless of that, I said that cause you came off a bit pretentious is all. Smug if you will. 




The GBA version of VI has some new bosses and I think another dungeon. Plus some extra stuff (bosses, items) in the Coliseum. Some glitches were fixed but the sound isn't as good as due to the GBA hardware.

As for VIII, people hated the draw system because it forced you to draw if you wanted to use magic. Course magic kinda sucked and you had to junction it to yourself to get stats. Melee almost always was the better option (as most of the FFs). But like I said, staying there and drawing from an enemy for an extended amount of time was pretty retarded and unneeded. To each their own. 

I can see why people dislike it, especially since using magic made your stats go down. Though I remember other people hate the fact enemies level with you, making grinding pointless.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

@ Ralphy ; IX is my favorite .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Laugh and grow fat...oops wrong game

 Do not forget to tell them to play FFT!


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm still hoping VI gets a 3DS remake, but that's another story...


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But regardless of that, I said that cause you came off a bit pretentious is all. Smug if you will.


Twas not my intention 


Amanomurakumo said:


> The GBA version of VI has some new bosses and I think another dungeon. Plus some extra stuff (bosses, items) in the Coliseum. Some glitches were fixed but the sound isn't as good as due to the GBA hardware.


I have the PS1 version just haven't gotten around to playing it. I could play the GBA version since it's sounding like the better version of the game, for now I'll just look up comparison articles.





Amanomurakumo said:


> I can see why people dislike it, especially since using magic made your stats go down. Though I remember other people hate the fact enemies level with you, making grinding pointless.


Though I don't remember the game well, I have resolved myself to playing and beating each Final Fantasy; so I'll definitely encounter the game again eventually.





BrightlyDim said:


> @ Ralphy ; IX is my favorite .


​


VastoLorDae said:


> Do not forget to tell them to play FFT!


Still need to complete _War of the Lions_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 25, 2010)

FF VI for the GBA is better than the PS1

much faster load times new bosses and dungeons and stuff

the sound quality never bothered me


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

FF1 & FF2 look surprisingly good on the PSP, I mean real good. I'm just wondering if both games remain true to its NES counterparts, or if their new games entirely.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 25, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> FF1 & FF2 look surprisingly good on the PSP, I mean real good. I'm just wondering if both games remain true to its NES counterparts, or if their new games entirely.



They're better in every way IMO.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> FF VI for the GBA is better than the PS1
> 
> much faster load times new bosses and dungeons and stuff
> 
> the sound quality never bothered me



 Only problem with either version is that they edited out some stuff like pussies.

 @ralphy

 that FFIX artwork...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2010)

I've only completed FFVII, but I've played I,VIII, and XIII, and I'm currently playing FFIX. So far I'm loving it, maybe even more than FFVII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome said:


> They're better in every way IMO.



I will knock you down for saying that.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> FF VI for the GBA is better than the PS1


Yea, I think I'm starting to lean more towards the GBA version. I'm replaying FFIV's PS1 rehash and I don't know if its just me but the sound seems like it times out and glitches a lot. It seems all the more noticeable when reviewing important cut scenes and whatnot.





Awesome said:


> They're better in every way IMO.


The graphics have obviously been improved by leaps and bounds as far as 2d sprites are concerned, though if the storyline seems severely tampered with in anyway I more than likely won't be playing it. I can handle extra dungeons, more bosses, and updated dialog; but I won't stand for a story overhaul.





VastoLorDae said:


> that FFIX artwork...


_I'm just spreading the love <3_

​
Actually all this artwork really makes me want to play the game and complete it. I mean the Zidane X Garnet fandom is pretty much rampant, between all the Fanfics & artwork Ive encountered; it definitely makes the series all the more appealing since I'm a romanticist at heart.





Hirako said:


> I've only completed FFVII, but I've played I,VIII, and XIII, and I'm currently playing FFIX. So far I'm loving it, maybe even more than FFVII.


I only played the beginning of FFVII, hell I'm still trying to beat Crisis Core.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

I am more of a Garnet's booty fanatic. Best booty in FF history.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

I replayed the end of IX for the 43595836th time . 
Best . Story . Ever .  

I also had lots of lulz cause my cousin deliberately ruined the tense moments by being so straightforward and screwing upp the "mindful" moments . 
(remember , purposely) 


*Spoiler*: _don't read if ye haven't finished IX_ 




Her : "Wait .. How the fuck did he get out of the forest?" 
Me : "Just wait , wait ." 
Text on screen (Obvs Garnet) : how did you escape ? (don't remember exact) 
Text (Zidane) : I had no choice . I had to live . I wanted to come home to you .
Cousin : "WTF ? That doesn't tell me HOW he got out .>< laaaaaaaame  " 
Text : so I sang your song .. 
Cousin : "how corny . He couldn't have gotten free by singing a sappy song . "
Text: Our song . 

--melodies of life plays . 
Her : "WTF ? That's not him singing is it !?!? " 
Me : "No .  "


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ I can't imagine playing a FF more than 3 times. :x

Aside from that. It's all about Beatrix. yum.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

43595836 times babay .  
Beatrix was awesome .


----------



## Awesome (Sep 25, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I will knock you down for saying that.



Never liked either, hated the nes versions.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am more of a Garnet's booty fanatic. Best booty in FF history.


She is quite lovely 


BrightlyDim said:


> I replayed the end of IX for the 43595836th time . Best . Story . Ever .


Your adherent enthusiasm makes me want to play the game all the more.

​


Awesome said:


> Never liked either, hated the nes versions.


Blastphemy! 

Actually, I can't really say


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

^ You have to .


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 25, 2010)

Viii needs atleast a movie.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

@ Ralphy ; good to hear . :33 
ii really really need to play VIII again . D:


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> @ Ralphy ; good to hear . :33


Going to play it right now 


BrightlyDim said:


> ii really really need to play VIII again . D:


Lmao, watch this before you do; I laughed so hard
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1njLpZDfUCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> FF1 & FF2 look surprisingly good on the PSP, I mean real good. I'm just wondering if both games remain true to its NES counterparts, or if their new games entirely.


their the same things pretty much just cleaned up

though the random encounter rates are insane

for FF1 id wait for the DS remake to come out(far more classes getting added and probably more bonuses) unless your not a 3d fan


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2010)

After I finish my Kirby binge, I'm considering starting FFVI on GBA since my DS' A-Button is fucked up so playing DS IV is annoying as hell


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2010)

Best part of Spoony's review of FFVIII was this.

Skip to 4:45


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 26, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> their the same things pretty much just cleaned up


Ah, excellent. I took a look at the final boss battle in FF1 on the PSP and the NES; the two played and felt virtually the same with the exception of the enhanced graphics via the PSP rehash.





Lord Genome said:


> for FF1 id wait for the DS remake to come out(far more classes getting added and probably more bonuses) unless your not a 3d fan


Twas never a DS fan though I was so very close to picking one up just for FFIV. Then I realized I still had a ton of games Ive yet to beat on the PSP.





Mickey Mouse said:


> After I finish my Kirby binge, I'm considering starting FFVI on GBA since my DS' A-Button is fucked up so playing DS IV is annoying as hell


I was going to go with the PS1 version of FFVI, but its becoming more and more apparent that the GBA version is better. Hopefully I'll get to start it soon though at the moment, I'm caught between replaying IV or just starting IX


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 26, 2010)

Lololol @ Spoony's review .  
Loved the intro .


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 26, 2010)

Spoony is the funniest internet comedian around.
He may not update with real content that often but when he does it's glorious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

I really can not for the life of me figure out why ya like this spoony dude.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2010)

You either don't like his form of comedy or are too biased towards FFVIII to see the truth in what hes saying.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You either don't like his form of comedy or are too biased towards FFVIII to see the truth in what hes saying.



 No I have seen his other stuff....and I really do not see how he is funny.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 26, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Loved the intro .


......And these two are trying to work out their unresolved homosexual issues by sissy fighting with two of the stupidest weapons in history.

:rofl


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone seen the leaked trailers for versus + agito ?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 26, 2010)

Outlandish said:


> anyone seen the leaked trailers for versus + agito ?


I have not though Versus looks an awfully lot like FFVII. Apparently _Tetsuya Nomura_ wanted it to be the official XIII when it was in production but the game ended up taking a backseat on Square's agenda because it was _"unsuitable as an iteration of the main Final Fantasy series due to the concept and thinking behind the game's plot and structure"_.

By the way, does anyone know if _Dissidia_ is considered Final Fantasy canon? Because if it is, Ive just been mind fucked.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 26, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I have not though Versus looks an awfully lot like FFVII. Apparently _Tetsuya Nomura_ wanted it to be the official XIII when it was in production but the game ended up taking a backseat on Square's agenda because it was _"unsuitable as an iteration of the main Final Fantasy series due to the concept and thinking behind the game's plot and structure"_.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if _Dissidia_ is considered Final Fantasy canon? Because if it is, Ive just been mind fucked.



Common consensus is that it's not, but I personally think it is. There's plenty of evidence that it is, and the official sites and ultimania say it is.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't really know much about Final Fantasy, but is there even a canon? Almost all Final Fantasy games have nothing do with each other right?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I don't really know much about Final Fantasy, but is there even a canon? Almost all Final Fantasy games have nothing do with each other right?


There is a canon for each entry to the series/characters in the series, since a good deal of FF's have sequels and side stories. And yes, all the main entries in the series have nothing to do with each other, though there are recurring characters(name-wise and with some, personality/role-wise) like Biggs and Wedge, Cid, Gilgamesh, etc.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> No I have seen his other stuff....and I really do not see how he is funny.



Its just  a matter of preference its like me saying I didn't find a certain movie funny while others may find it hilarious to me Spoony's funny as hell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> There is a canon for each entry to the series/characters in the series, since a good deal of FF's have sequels and side stories. And yes, all the main entries in the series have nothing to do with each other, though there are recurring characters(name-wise and with some, personality/role-wise) like Biggs and Wedge, Cid, Gilgamesh, etc.



 Gilgamesh is actually one of the few characters that appears in multiple titles. Not just name wise. The same Gilgamesh from FFV is in VIII and XII. That is what makes him awesome....and better then a certain 8 tentacle having rapist with a sneezy friend.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh is actually one of the few characters that appears in multiple titles. Not just name wise. The same Gilgamesh from FFV is in VIII and XII. That is what makes him awesome....and better then a certain 8 tentacle having rapist with a sneezy friend.



Gilgamesh was also in FF9.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Gilgamesh was also in FF9.



 Only in name. Since in that game that Gilgamesh has a brother.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 26, 2010)

@ Ralphy ; "Ngeh-urrrrgh , there can be.. Only one, nghhhhhh."


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 27, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Best part of Spoony's review of FFVIII was this.
> 
> Skip to 4:45


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 27, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Common consensus is that it's not, but I personally think it is. There's plenty of evidence that it is, and the official sites and ultimania say it is.


Yea, same here. I also accept it as a canon entry to the series only because it actually does tie up and explain some questions I had with some FF titles.





Nodonn said:


> I don't really know much about Final Fantasy, but is there even a canon? Almost all Final Fantasy games have nothing do with each other right?


I would say that each entry is a standalone series and in itself is its own canon story.





VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh is actually one of the few characters that appears in multiple titles. Not just name wise. The same Gilgamesh from FFV is in VIII and XII. That is what makes him awesome....and better then a certain 8 tentacle having rapist with a sneezy friend.


This is where things get weird and Dissidia comes in. Apparently the same Gilgamesh shows up in various Final fantasy titles. He originated from V but shows up in VIII and XII. In V Gilgamesh gets trapped in the "void" which is apparently the Dissidia multiverse. 

Gilgamesh asks Seifer in VIII, _"Where is the dimensional interval...?"_. Indicating that he doesn't originate from that FF entry and he has a way of traversing the various FF worlds. Dissidia is hinted at being the multiverse bridge that connects every FF world and can also be called the "Void". Apparently this doesn't mean that each FF's chronological time is the same since its hinted that Dissidia takes place after FFX but before FFI.

Again, I might be reading too much into this; but it would be nice to share ideas on these theory's.





BrightlyDim said:


> @ Ralphy ; "Ngeh-urrrrgh , there can be.. Only one, nghhhhhh."


, so great


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I got your Excalibur, Gilgamesh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Yea, same here. I also accept it as a canon entry to the series only because it actually does tie up and explain some questions I had with some FF titles.I would say that each entry is a standalone series and in itself is its own canon story.This is where things get weird and Dissidia comes in. Apparently the same Gilgamesh shows up in various Final fantasy titles. He originated from V but shows up in VIII and XII. In V Gilgamesh gets trapped in the "void" which is apparently the Dissidia multiverse.
> 
> Gilgamesh asks Seifer in VIII, _"Where is the dimensional interval...?"_. Indicating that he doesn't originate from that FF entry and he has a way of traversing the various FF worlds. Dissidia is hinted at being the multiverse bridge that connects every FF world and can also be called the "Void". Apparently this doesn't mean that each FF's chronological time is the same since its hinted that Dissidia takes place after FFX but before FFI.
> 
> Again, I might be reading too much into this; but it would be nice to share ideas on these theory's., so great



 Gilgamesh is the master of the Void. That is canon. Seeing how he knows how to work it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I got your Excalibur, Gilgamesh.



 GIVE IT TO HIM!

 Or shall I paint show you the picture of how ugly a certain octopus is. Ask Realm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll give him instead the Excalipoor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll give him instead the Excalipoor.



 I think his reaction would be so.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya know, Number One be the perfect theme for Seifer.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I only played the beginning of FFVII, hell I'm still trying to beat Crisis Core.



Crisis Core is really good, but the stupid random leveling system brings it down.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know, Number One be the perfect theme for Seifer.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 29, 2010)

^Agreed.

Seifer was decently fleshed out, but it just seemed like his past was cast aside when he joined up with Ultimecia.  The way he interacted just seemed...different from how I would have perceived it, given his relationship/past with the main cast.

Regardless, I still think that alot of the cast suffered from lack of development after disc 2.  Irvine, Zell, Quistis, and Selphie were just there to fill battle spots it felt like.  All of them had potential to be better than they were, but just seemed to have been neglected in favor of the love story aspect.  XII suffers similar fate, with half the cast literally falling off the radar halfway through the story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2010)

Indeed.

Though Selphie is still made of win.

If we adjust this panel, it'll make sure the missiles don't hit the Garden. They'll just land and explode harmlessly in some other innocent village, killing hundreds or thousands.
*WOOHOO!!!*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Though Selphie is still made of win.
> 
> ...


STOP PRESSING BUTTONS YOU CRAZY BITCH! YOU'LL KILL US ALL!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Then have sex with me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2010)

Pft. Selphie only wants me.

Unless of course she is into a different kind of train....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

She's into the CMX Meat Train.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2010)

Although I wasn't as fond of FFXII soundtrack compared to Uematsus scores, I really like this one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfhQWViG6n8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2010)

That was a nice final battle theme indeed.
A lot better than the actual battle itself....

And for something a bit more mellow but still awesome...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2010)

What you didn't like Scrap metal Vayne?

Hmm I've forgotten where I heard that track..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope, sure didn't. This is how I summarized the final battle on TVTropes.

So you got Vayne who is a main antagonist and we just beat the shit out of him. Then you got Venat who is -also- a main antagonist but everyone is pretty much shit scared of the Occuria. (notice whenever Venat appeared the heroes pretty much backed the fuck off) So...what to do?

Game Maker: I know! Let's have the uber Venat combine with Vayne...but also let's have him make a whole new body out of random shit he destroys!


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to start FFVI on the GBA emulator now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Karotte said:


> I'm going to start FFVI on the GBA emulator now.


 You may want to check this out: 

If you have issue with the sound quality.


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You may want to check this out:
> 
> If you have issue with the sound quality.



thank you!


----------



## The810kid (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Though Selphie is still made of win.
> 
> ...



I wasn't  too big of a fan of Selphie but she was better then Rinoa. I generally do like the happy go lucky archtype though as I'm fond of Yuffie,Eiko,Riku and Vanille and Penelo wasn't too bad either except for the lack of (what am I looking for oh yeah) plot relevance.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Squeenix is _considering_ bringing *Before Crisis* to 3DS


----------



## Angelus (Sep 30, 2010)

They'll never stop releasing FF7-related games, won't they?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2010)

Dirge of the Core of the Crisis Children: Coming 2012 and starring everyone's favorite character Cait Sith on his journey to uh....find Materia X and save the world from the Sephiroth clone which was made through genetic material left behind on Aerith's body.

Don't ask how it got there. That's a plothole for Fanfiction.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 30, 2010)

^ That story lacks Hojo. Isn't he the cause of everything that goes wrong in the FF7-verse?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2010)

You have a point.

That's why Hojo was so awesome originally. He was the real villain of FFVII in a sense.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, Hojo was pretty cool. Too bad SE transformed him into an generic, androgynous, gunblade-wielding pretty boy in Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> They'll never stop releasing FF7-related games, won't they?



well Befoe Crisis was never released in the US and is one of the few FF7 related games universally praised.

edit: oh yeah and the Turks are all playable


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2010)

The sad thing is, Weiss is one of the only vaguely decent designs in DoC...

Anyway, maybe it's nostalgia, but I've been lisening to the Distant Worlds' version of Melodies of Life and I prefer the original singer.

Original


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

Those vids lied, I tried spamming Squall's aerial O attack and it doesn't result in instant victory enemies always find a way to block/dodge it the 3rd time in a row.

In any case I just grinded Squall and overpowered the fucker (Chaos).


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Those vids lied, I tried spamming Squall's aerial O attack and it doesn't result in instant victory enemies always find a way to block/dodge it the 3rd time in a row.
> 
> In any case I just grinded Squall and overpowered the fucker (Chaos).



Don't feel to bad about it.  Chaos is a cheating bastard anyway.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 4, 2010)

I really wish FFX-2 International was actually International so I could try out the extra Dresspheres.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn SE holding back all the good stuff from everyone but Japan


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Damn SE holding back all the good stuff from everyone but Japan



SE always does that.  I've gotten used to it by this point.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

ffvii and ffx, favorite char is Rikku^_^


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> SE always does that.  I've gotten used to it by this point.


I know, doesn't make it any less of a bitch though...



			
				ChaosDream said:
			
		

> ffvii and ffx, favorite char is Rikku^_^


Which FF's have you played?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 4, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Which FF's have you played?



Mystic Quest.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Mystic Quest.


I've heard its horrible, never played it myself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 4, 2010)

Me neither. i was making a joke about how supposedly horrible it was.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystic Quest is decent.  It's not great, but it's different from what the other FFs are.  It was made in the U.S IIRC.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really wish FFX-2 International was actually International so I could try out the extra Dresspheres.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Which FF's have you played?



1 or 2(dont remember lol),3,7,8,9,10,x-2,11, 12 and 13 : D


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

so....how is FFXIV to those who have it? I am to lazy to go to the online thread and I want to talk a little FF. I have a question. I am playing ff6 and I am on the floating continent. After the world is in ruin are the characters levels around Celes's level when you start with her and start collecting them? What I mean is say you got Celes around level 30-35(yeah way over leveled) and you go to the world of ruin. When you start collecting them, are they around that level as well?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2010)

Mystic Quest was alright, it's only about as good as the early FFs, but it's rock themes were ahead of it's time, and I loved them.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 21, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> 1 or 2(dont remember lol),3,7,8,9,10,x-2,11, 12 and 13 : D



You haven't played the two best ones! XD 4 and 6, dude... pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

..........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2010)

At least I finished playing Mystic Quest. It was kinda fun.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't played any FF games in forever [ was busy with something & now is back on NF too ] , & I've noticed a drop in my spirit.


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> so....how is FFXIV to those who have it? I am to lazy to go to the online thread and I want to talk a little FF. I have a question. I am playing ff6 and I am on the floating continent. After the world is in ruin are the characters levels around Celes's level when you start with her and start collecting them? What I mean is say you got Celes around level 30-35(yeah way over leveled) and you go to the world of ruin. When you start collecting them, are they around that level as well?



I used this guide to play me through FF6


If I remember right, your characters should have a level relative to Celes's. If you overlevelled Celes, your characters should match them. I remember this, because I remember slapping myself for all the wasted Esper stat gains I could have had.

And just ordered FF3 for my DS


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

I think if an FFVII remake is ever created there should be a minigame where you have to massage Tifa. She must have horrible back problems. She even wears a special bra as you can discover in a little eester egg.

And yes I am taking inspiration from X-2. Truly an innovative game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I used this guide to play me through FF6
> 
> 
> If I remember right, your characters should have a level relative to Celes's. If you overlevelled Celes, your characters should match them. I remember this, because I remember slapping myself for all the wasted Esper stat gains I could have had.
> ...



 THANK YOU armpits. I am glad someone was able to answer my question.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think if an FFVII remake is ever created there should be a minigame where you have to massage Tifa. She must have horrible back problems. *She even wears a special bra as you can discover in a little eester egg.*
> 
> And yes I am taking inspiration from X-2. Truly an innovative game.



Really? That is news to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep. During the Nibelheim flashback where you control "Cloud" you can go into Tifa's house and search through her dresser to find special underwear.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

I never knew that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh that? oooooohhhhhh. Now it all makes sense. Does she still wear it I wonder. I think since she mastered her martial arts she probably does not need to...probably.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahahah .  
I miss VII .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

do not let nostalgia get ya!....dammit it got me. Thanks Brightly


----------



## Fran (Oct 21, 2010)

6 is the one I miss. Seven's had too many spinoffs, prequels, sequels for me to care about it. It was resting in peace for me after Advent Children (which was good).

Terra. Celes.  

Mog


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

@ Vastor ; anytime .  Always here to spread the nostalgia .  

MY IX DISC 1 WONT WORK SO I CANNOT REPLAY IT.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

Might I recommend a PS1 Emulator?


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 21, 2010)

lol I have a save on FFX with me and a buddy, we have 700+ hours on it.......  looking back now maybe we played it too much


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohhh , LOL .  
I used to leave my IX on overnight , and just turn the TV off, so I always woke up the next morning to find like 10 hours added to my file. 

But that doesn't beat 700+  .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Ohhh , LOL .
> I used to leave my IX on overnight , and just turn the TV off, so I always woke up the next morning to find like 10 hours added to my file.
> 
> But that doesn't beat 700+  .



Why                  ?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 23, 2010)

Because there was no save point .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Because there was no save point .



 oh you poor BrightlyDim kept getting stuck in dungeons and not close to moogle.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 23, 2010)

And I failed at giving moogles the mail & stuff because of this. 
If you have Eiko in the party, you should be able to get a portable save point with mog, but noooooo .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> And I failed at giving moogles the mail & stuff because of this.
> If you have Eiko in the party, you should be able to get a portable save point with mog, but noooooo .



Lol remember mog is a coward.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 23, 2010)

Mog is a frickin eidolon doode.  
which means it's worthless . Naaw, Mog was cute, but I prefer to think of her as a guy .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Mog is a frickin eidolon doode.
> which means it's worthless . Naaw, Mog was cute, but I prefer to think of her as a guy .





 But why even though Eiko said she was a girl?


----------



## Fran (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey, does anyone have *Final Fantasy III* on the *DS*? I neeed someone to trade Friend Codes with, so I can get the Ultima Weapon and whatnot. 
(I need to spam your email inbox too)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 28, 2010)

@ Vasto ; because I always thought Mog of a guy before she said so  . Plus the eidolon didn't look to feminine either, if I recall .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Hey, does anyone have *Final Fantasy III* on the *DS*? I neeed someone to trade Friend Codes with, so I can get the Ultima Weapon and whatnot.
> (I need to spam your email inbox too)



 I am not that far into FFIII. sorry armpits



BrightlyDim said:


> @ Vasto ; because I always thought Mog of a guy before she said so  . Plus the eidolon didn't look to feminine either, if I recall .



.....there is a mog eidolon? man it is been such a long time since I got to that part of the game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 28, 2010)

I never used Eiko so I can't say if Mog was good or not  .
Garnet is superb when you upgrade her well . 
But anyways, I did use Eiko for jeweling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Its impossible to not use Eiki Brightly.

 And it has been said before that you can make Garnett a physical beast. ut I just never saw how this can be.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 29, 2010)

"Command Failed! Dagger can't concentrate!" 

Pretty sure that knife hit something it shouldn't have cutting through all that hair. 

In my book, party members who become liabilities for more than five gameplay hours are automatically discarded.


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey folks, I still need a FF3 DS Friend Code. 
0174 7601 8434 [UK/PAL VERSION]
If someone can add me, please PM me and I will add you back (We have to be region compatible >.<) 

I've been turning the web upside down for a FC now >.< Would really appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 29, 2010)

@ Vasto ; oh fine fine .. when I got to choose my party , I never used her.  

& Garnet can . Use tiger racket + wind-raising accessories , while having 99 garnets in stock is good.  Plus if you choose to level her more than Eiko , then she'll also have the stronger white magic . Level up for abilities is good for her too. 

@ Azhra ; I hated that  .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2010)

WHY THE FACK DID THIS THREAD DIE.  
I need a dose of FF talk , please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

I was playing some Final Fantasy music in my head this morning. :33


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 24, 2010)

Something tells me this song is always going through your head CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually it was Relm's theme from FFVI.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 24, 2010)

Well that works too.

Anyway I can't say enough how much Selphie was easily the best character in the main party of FFVIII.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDTExpGF3hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

Certainly the most doable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 24, 2010)

Well duh.

But I like her because she's crazy. Why can't Final Fantasy have a main protagonist like her?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

Because that would be too awesome.

SquareEnix isn't prepared for that much awesome in one game. They leave that to Nippon Ichi (prime).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 24, 2010)

Versus XIII.....


Noctis > Sephiroth ^-^


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

Nippon Ichi got fucking lazy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2010)

Characters like Selphie .


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 25, 2010)

I prefer Quistis.


But I did like Selphie. ^_^


----------



## Tomatorider (Nov 26, 2010)

Storyline wise FFT is the most complex, in-depth and engaging storyline of the FFs. Of course that kind of thing isnt everyones cup of tea, some people may find it a convoluted pretentious story that takes itself too seriously. Or completely fall in love with it and have it be in there top 5.

Final Fantasy Tactics is what I think to be part of a trio of games released for the PlayStation that is a big time Love It/Hate It/Who Cares About It type of deal just because of the storyline.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

^Storyline is A+, but I enjoyed 4's more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 26, 2010)

Never played Tactics.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 26, 2010)

Today i bought "Final Fantasy The 4 heroes of light" for the DS, i don't even know that much about the game other than is a Final Fantasy game made in a old school style, but the fact that is a Final Fantasy with an old school style and it looks so damn cute was reason enough for me to buy it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never played Tactics as well .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 29, 2010)

So yeah. That whole "it was Sephiroth controlling Jenova" thing is bullshit. It totlaly ruins Seph's character.

Jenova controlling Seph makes more sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

You people need to play FFT, the original!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 30, 2010)

With the horrible translation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes.

You owe it to yourself.


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm replaying FF6 right now..

need just to pick up Locke in the world of ruins and then I'll kick kefka's ass.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 30, 2010)

My PS1 memory card is gone .. I can't play any FF's cause my PS2 games are broken , & I'm still waiting for my PS3 .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> I'm replaying FF6 right now..
> 
> need just to pick up Locke in the world of ruins and then I'll kick kefka's ass.


 I recently played through that and didn't use Espers for stat growth/magic learning or anything and it made the game a little more difficult.

I also tried to assign each party member a class and use only those types of items on them. For instance, Terra was a black mage so she didn't use the Atma weapon and Locke was a thief so neither did he. It was crazy, bro.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 1, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So yeah. That whole "it was Sephiroth controlling Jenova" thing is bullshit. It totlaly ruins Seph's character.
> 
> Jenova controlling Seph makes more sense.



Agreed. Just seems like a bunch of Sephirothwanking from the creators. "Sephiroth wasn't trying against Cloud", "Sephiroth is Jenova 2.0", "Sephiroth is teh most powaful".

I much prefer Jenova controlling and corrupting Sephiroth by playing on his insecurities about his birth and humanity.

Play Tactics. It's several kinds of awesome.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

Playing Crisis Core brings more conflict in Sephiroth's character. He was actually a cool character, but suffice to say, that gaylord Genesis pushed the guy into insanity.

Even without Crisis Core, I find Sephiroth really a conflicted character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 1, 2010)

Well that was the whole point.

We see enough of him in the original FFVII flashback to know that he was a nice enough guy. He had a problem with not knowing his past but that was about it.

Then he goes and discovers the "truth" about his past. He knows he's now very much different from other people and as far as he knew at the time, he wasn't even really human. Just a lab experiment.

So while that doesn't justify what he did to Nibelheim, it makes him more pitiable. He was just a victim of Shinra's cruelty.

Then later in the game he re-appears, having abandoned his misguided quest to avenge his supposed ancestors. He knows he's not an Ancient and that his "mother" is an alien virus.

He...just doesn't care. 

He just wants to take over the world now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 4, 2010)

For the latest entry at the blog, rather than writing something original, [Hironobu] Sakaguchi decided to post the contents of a text file that he recovered form an old backup hard drive. The content of that text file? How about the original scenario idea for the opening of Final Fantasy IX?

English Translation


Best part:


> [MOVIE] 4: Close up of Princess Garnet
> Close up of her breasts. View of her breasts inside the clothes (a little). Also a view of her pendant of royalty....
> 
> ■ Hallway
> ...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2010)

IX ? Going to read right now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, Garnet's boobs ?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 4, 2010)

They came to focus more on her booty.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Yup yup. Leave the perviness to X-2 .


----------



## Adagio (Dec 4, 2010)

The only tactics I've played are the gba and ds versions.. are they similar to the original? I actually tried completing the ds one but I didn't feel as involved with the story as the old one, so I've been lazy.
I think I'll actually play the gba version again for fun :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

That was an awkward moment. Kinda felt bad for the guy though during ninja girl's quest, whom I can't remember her name.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 6, 2010)

The second best FF female and she isn't even part of the main series.  I love it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

You mean she's even better than _Rinoa?_


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

Implying Rinoa is even in the running, when Celes, Rydia, Faris, and Beatrix exist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Well of course.

Rinoa was awesome.

Anal Cannon is one of the best limits ever.





Seriously though, my favorite FF females would probably be:

1. Garnet
2. Tifa
3. Yuna

I didn't see much from Rydia to impress me Then again, I never finished 4.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2010)

Hottest chick in FF so far


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's just the graphics making you say that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2010)

So I was talking about FF with a friend of mine, & he laughed when I told him I got owned by Yetis in IX cause of comet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Terra is the hottest, nudest FF character to ever nude it up. She's nude in esper form.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I was talking about FF with a friend of mine, & he laughed when I told him I got owned by Yetis in IX cause of comet.



Comet is a bitch.

It's why Yans are so tough.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2010)

So what do you guys think of Versus XIII so far?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't paid any attention to it to be honest.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh geez, I meant yans.   

Same here. :I That same friend of mine got into a fight with me saying he knew more about FF than I did [dear lord im a nerd. ] & I said noooo, & then he was all "Who's the main character of Versus XIII" ..

I didn't know.  

NOCTIS.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 6, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So what do you guys think of Versus XIII so far?



We've only seen some cutscene trailers and 3 seconds of gameplay that looked like it was still in some kind of test phase, so it's impossible to say how this game will turn out.

Let's just wait until this FF Nova Crystallis event in January, then we'll see.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well of course.
> 
> Rinoa was awesome.
> 
> ...



Yes finnalyy someone saw how great of a female lead Dagger was. I also have Tifa in my top of favorite Female leads along with Celes, and Lightning. Vanille and Fang were awesome as well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2010)

Garnet is awesome.  Favorite female character as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2010)

pek ~ Kuja Leaving Burmecia is still awesome though .


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2010)

Back when FF games were actually worth playing <3


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> pek ~ Kuja Leaving Burmecia is still awesome though .



Yes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because we see his thong.




I mean, because of the music.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 6, 2010)

Rinoa is one oh the hottest. Maybe because i'm just a fanboy.

Power scale though, she rapes all of them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Rinoa is quite attractive, I'll give you that.

Still, I'll take the delightfully insane Selphie anyday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Terra is the hottest, nudest FF character to ever nude it up. She's nude in esper form.



Indeed, Tina is still my favorite femme.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Isn't Esper Terra a furry?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So yeah. That whole "it was Sephiroth controlling Jenova" thing is bullshit. It totlaly ruins Seph's character.
> 
> Jenova controlling Seph makes more sense.



By the end of the game it was pretty obvious Sephiroth was in control.

How does that ruin his character? It shows he has the greatest will.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Because of this.



> I'm just going to ignore the Compilation here for a second. It doesn't really refute what I say but everything was actually good in FF7 so I think it's worth quoting more than Crisis Bore.
> 
> So we only truly get to know the "character" of Sephiroth in the Kalm flashback.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

It's simple, Sephiroth always had such arrogance, that wasn't a new trait to his character at all.



> I have been chosen to be the leader of this Planet.





> we could excuse his radical change.



Nothing could lead Sephiroth to this kind of conclusion beside his own arrogance, the same when gaining how the lifestream works, or being the best SOLDIER, he has always been about being the best possible he can become.

There isn't anything radical about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

He completely changed motivation with no explanation whatsoever.

First he wanted to be an heir to the Cetra. Then he didn't care about the Cetra and just wanted to be a god.

It's shitty storytelling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

> He completely changed motivation with no explanation whatsoever.


Traveling the lifestream is the explanation, you know where all life originates in FF7, coming to a similar conclusion after gaining more information is very much in character, that he deserves to rule over in some form or another.



> I have been chosen to be the leader of this Planet.


Sephiroth before lifestream.



> Only to be reborn as a God to rule over every soul.


After.

From your quotes.

Bad story telling or not.

Sephiroth of the past was very minor to the story and only in a flashback(Now changed alot by Crisis Core), the Sephiroth throughout the entire game is the latter you speak of.

Which was his main goal throughout the actual game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

also something more awesome then debates about Sephy.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not enough Beatrix talk in this thread.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

Steiner is one lucky fat man.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2010)

Who said Steiner was fat?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

My apologies. He's stocky.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2010)

Beatrix was lovely. I actually liked the fact that she beats the hell out of you three different times (and each time you outnumber her). She even has one of the best themes on the OST, _Rose of May_.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

I prefer this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey who could forget Quina =D She was just as hot and sexy as Beatrix


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J6lvcJg5c0[/YOUTUBE]

So the current theory is that since Vivi and Quina got married, all those little Vivis a the end of IX are Quina's and his.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 7, 2010)

I am posting twice to cement my victory.

Even as late as I was to this thread, I still quickly became the second most frequent poster. Only CMX beat me. 

But with this post, I now have 305 posts to his 304.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Isn't Esper Terra a furry?


 She's a being of magical energy.

With boobs. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> I am posting twice to cement my victory.
> 
> Even as late as I was to this thread, I still quickly became the second most frequent poster. Only CMX beat me.
> 
> But with this post, I now have 305 posts to his 304.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 7, 2010)

Bring it on CMX. I can out-Final Fantasy you any day!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

I was born with a copy of Final Fantasy in my hands and a NES was the afterbirth.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2010)

I always prefered thinking Quina as a guy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was born with a copy of Final Fantasy in my hands and a NES was the afterbirth.



Sakaguchi didn't come up with the idea of Final Fantasy. He telepathically ripped it from my mind.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 7, 2010)

Thinking about Quina with kids disturbs me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

FFFIX talk. I approve.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 7, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> I always prefered thinking Quina as a guy.



As did I.  I remember the first time I played, I automatically labeled Quina a "he".  In truth though, I actually think the original idea meant for Quina was to be genderless if anything.  

Either way, the wedding with Vivi was pretty cute (even though it was just an ATE).  One of my most memorable scenes. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2010)

Quina is obviously a fat whore. She's wearing a dress and is a typical woman, hungry for control and food, seeking only to devour the very souls of men.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2010)

& frogs.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmmm Im gonna put my money on Eiko making children with Vivi.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2010)

^ I thought they were adorable together~


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 8, 2010)

Summoners must be able to reproduce really quickly since Eiko is only about six or seven.

But yes, she was adorable.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I might give FFIV another try. i stopped last time because...I dunno. I have ADD.

I gotta buy me a USB controller though. I hate playing games with a keyboard.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 9, 2010)

SO I got a few new FF titles. 

FFXIII
FFXII (well had it for a while, but it's--well--new)
FFTactics PSP

I've seen 1 and 2 for the PSP, but I'm not sure I want to get them. Anyway, I got quite some time with the FF series for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think I might give FFIV another try. i stopped last time because...I dunno. I have ADD.
> 
> I gotta buy me a USB controller though. I hate playing games with a keyboard.


 USB controllers are what it's all about.  I have had several, though I must say using the PSX controller via USB converter was my favorite.


Keollyn said:


> SO I got a few new FF titles.
> 
> FFXIII
> FFXII (well had it for a while, but it's--well--new)
> ...


What? No Heroes of Light?


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 9, 2010)

What's that?

Oh I forgot to add Dissidia in that mix. Damn, now that I think about it, my last few purchases were FF related.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

That's the new DS game. I heard it's kinda okay. Though I haven't gotten it myself yet.

I did order it.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 9, 2010)

<--------- _Lacks DS_


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

I too lack a DS.

Couldn't play it even if I had it though.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats why DS emulators exist ^-^


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

I tried using one to play FFIVS. It looked terrible. 

Granted it may be my crappy video card. Or maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

For some reason I can't stand DS emulators. It's either too small or too crappy-looking when you make it bigger.


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 9, 2010)

Use an R4 for you're DS, or DSi, then go while with downloads.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2010)

DS emulators always work like shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WYYnyMiZ8Y[/YOUTUBE]

An opening song just as epic as Liberi Fatali but without any of the tech advantages of the latter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

I hate how I have to take Japanese to work at Square Enix >.< (I know its obvious I have to take it) But I must to become a game developer once I pass Software Engineering, of course =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

If you get a job there are you gonna make them make good games again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 9, 2010)

You bet.

Final Fantasy VII: Core of the Cerberus Children will be hitting the PS4. 

Marvel at how the hair is even more absurdly pointy!
Be amazed at the faux-poetic dialogue!
Stare at Tifa's breasts which have tripled in size!




Okay maybe that's _my_ sales pitch for when I woke at SE but I think it's awesome.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you get a job there are you gonna make them make good games again?



Well I know one thing for sure, If I work there Im going to create games for its artistic value like Nomura. I wont fall into the hands of microsoft.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You bet.
> 
> Final Fantasy VII: Core of the Cerberus Children will be hitting the PS4.
> 
> ...




That's what I'm talkin' about.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I know one thing for sure, If I work there Im going to create games for its artistic value like Nomura. I wont fall into the hands of microsoft.


 Just make sure that your games have towns in them or people will rage.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just make sure that your games have towns in them or people will rage.


Ill have more than towns, Ill have sex scenes with the way im going at


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent... when can I purchase this video game?


And will the summons have tits?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Excellent... when can I purchase this video game?
> 
> 
> And will the summons have tits?



Depends, How much are you into group orgys with summonings? Where the summonings can do their final attack if they hit the jackpot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Hitting the jackpot = Ifrit flame-jizzing on Shiva's frosty tits? :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hitting the jackpot = Ifrit flame-jizzing on Shiva's frosty tits? :33


Sounds just about right =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I pre-order?!?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can I pre-order?!?


Only if you can wait till the preorder is available 10 years from now XD
But honestly I am in the process of developing a JRPG for the PS3(Yes the PS3) with the game company im in right now. Im in charge =D. (This game company recently formed like 2 months ago =S so not well known right now)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Wait.

You're working with Scott Woods aren't you?  Ontario, eh? I'm on to you, Scott.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait.
> 
> You're working with Scott Woods aren't you?  Ontario, eh? I'm on to you, Scott.



Lol No, Its a game company called KASM, it only consists of 9 dedicated members so far =S Im one of the top programmers. (University of Waterloo)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

I could join. I can, uhh, make up shit for you.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could join. I can, uhh, make up shit for you.



Let me guess, during the victory fanfare after the battle, your going to suggest the female companion giving a bj to the main character?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

It's like you have a direct link into my brain!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like you have a direct link into my brain!



Lol the story of my JRPG im developing is more towards of a fucked up/disturbing story like the persona games with a hint of Final Fantasy =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Well you better implement a class system.

Oh, and you're going to need a good weapon-upgrading sytem, too. And maybe some secrets that involve rape.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well you better implement a class system.
> 
> Oh, and you're going to need a good weapon-upgrading sytem, too. And maybe some secrets that involve rape.



Blargh all of that is pretty much already done, its Action RPG and open ended =S but I cant spoil much


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Blargh all of that is pretty much already done, its Action RPG and open ended =S but I cant spoil much



Wow dude. I'm pretty curious now. You should make a blog updating progress on it. Also, I may be the only person in NF who actually like FFXIII for the lack of towns and grinding, but moreso towns, cause I hate talking to random pedestrians for no fucking reason.

My order of favorite FF games.
FFVII > FFXIII > FFX > FFX-2> FFIV > FFVIII > FFV > FFI > FFII > FFIII
Awesome ----------------------------------------------------- Horrible

I haven't finished FFVI and FFIX yet, still on them.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol maybe =S Cant spoil too much though


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eiWTp540Sw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

What the hell did I Just watch?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

A fanmade opening of a potential Anime that is possibly bound to happen =/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinda looked cool. 

I might watch it if it had more nude titties.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 13, 2010)

FFIV remake coming to the PSP. Will include The After Years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to post about my Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light playing in here.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

Another addon to a past well respected product?  Milkers gonna milk.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Well IV is nowhere near being VII's status, and it's a much better game as well.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 14, 2010)

If they could only realize the potential a chrone trigger sequel has.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Chrono Break, baby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

FFI has the most remakes and ports of any Final Fantasy, I believe. But FFIV is right behind it.

FFVII has the most spin-offs, sure, but it has yet to be remade.


----------



## decoy octopus (Dec 14, 2010)

wheres my ffvi remake


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

I almost made it a day without thinking about that. Thanks, man.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about giving FFXIII a try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm thinking about giving FFXIII a try.


 


DON'T DO IT, MAN!!! 



It's actually semi-fun for a little while, but then you're like "fuck this, I have better things to do. Like eating this bowl of cat poop."


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

I stand by my 3D VI and 2D VII theory. But then again with the 3DS and few 2D PSP titles, it's looking grim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

3D VI would be nice, depending on the graphics quality. But what is this 2D VII theory?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

I always thought it'd be neat for VI and VII to swap, VII remake going 2D(like high quality kind) and VI going 3D, mainly on opposite systems, VI for PS3 and VII for DS, as opposed to their original systems.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I always thought it'd be neat for VI and VII to swap, VII remake going 2D(like high quality kind) and VI going 3D, mainly on opposite systems, VI for PS3 and VII for DS, as opposed to their original systems.



I wouldn't mind seeing FF7 in a classic 2D style, actually. I would want a proper remake more, but this would be pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

The Knights of the Round summon would be a lot quicker in classic 2D style, I imagine.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

They would all be chibi and riding chocobos. Would be epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

You know that's right. 

What I really want, though, is the return of the old-school Bahamut megaflare graphics. You know how it went from little yellow/red balls to crescent moons? pek


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

They were alrady chibi though. And blocky.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know that's right.
> 
> What I really want, though, is the return of the old-school Bahamut megaflare graphics. You know how it went from little yellow/red balls to crescent moons? pek


I didn't know a thing about FF going into FF7 so Bahamut and the different variations all came as awesome surprises to me. They haven't really been bettered either.

Have you seen the Bahamut in the Chocobo Adventure games? One of my favourites 


Stroev said:


> They were alrady chibi though. And blocky.


I'm talking Chocobo Adventures chibi. Would be terrifying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

No, pics?


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, pics?




Sorry, game was called Chocobo Tales. Been a while since I played it, but it was actually some of the most fun i've had with a FF game.

And then there's Ifrit:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

What kind of game is this?


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a mini-game/card game... game. You go around the different sections of the map where you play mini-games to earn cards with which you go onto battle with the bosses and so on. Here's a little gameplay video of one of the earlier mini-games:
[YOUTUBE]NEtuV4ZUvSg[/YOUTUBE]

Then you have races/challenges against different level of opponents, against your personal best and so on. Very addictive.

Then when you win cards which get better as you beat the higher difficulty opponents, you ready a deck and go into battle:
[YOUTUBE]bfNHYaLsZHk[/YOUTUBE]

There is a plot as well. It's all very child friendly but still so much fun.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's a mini-game/card game... game. You go around the different sections of the map where you play mini-games to earn cards with which you go onto battle with the bosses and so on. Here's a little gameplay video of one of the earlier mini-games:


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah, if you don't like mini-games then fair enough. And I have no idea why he's doing that  I never noticed that before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

It's like Shiva shooting out fire from her nipples or something. 

I really liked the music though. And the art style is endearing. Too bad I don't like those types of games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like Shiva shooting out fire from her nipples or something.



If they had this in FFXIV, I might actually play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Where would the ice come from?


----------



## The810kid (Dec 14, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm thinking about giving FFXIII a try.



Do it sure it has some things to complain about like no open exploration but I loved it. Besides I noticed you have a taste in things that other people hate(cough Inuyasha, Metal Gear solid 2 although I'm guilty of liking these myself) yeah but seriously give it a shot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

I still need to play Chocobo Tales, it looks fun.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm  How many people here are getting Versus XIII upon release? =S Just curious.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 14, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmm  How many people here are getting Versus XIII upon release? =S Just curious.



whens the release date again?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

In July of 2015.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 14, 2010)

Expect a release date at January 18 ^-^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder what will come out first? Versus or Diablo III?


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 15, 2010)

Or Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what will come out first? Versus or Diablo III?



I never thought i'd say this, but i'm actually looking forward more to the WRPG than the JRPG.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys. They released the Lightning Bundle a while ago. It's  PS3 + FFXIII.
Only $700!

..................

Yeah, I found that while looking for FF13 bundles along with buying a console. Fuck no.

How come we only got some XBOX 360 bundle with FF13? Especially since I hear the 360 version is even worse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Solid Snake said:


> Or Duke Nukem Forever.


 Good hat to toss into the ring. 


Kusuriuri said:


> I never thought i'd say this, but i'm actually looking forward more to the WRPG than the JRPG.


 Diablo III is going to be the biggest game release of all time for me. So hotly anticipating that damn game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2010)

lolol 360 & red ring.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Dec 15, 2010)

I could make a better story for ff and so could many other people. :amazed

Square Enix needs to hire some new people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2010)

FF13 had its own compilation already. That at least makes buying the game worth a bit more.

Assuming I end up liking the story.

Grah. I really want to play the game already if only to be disappointed or satisfied. It's the not knowing that gets to ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

You'll be sorry.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2010)

^Agreed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

At least at this point he doesn't have to pay 59.99 like some of us foolishly did.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2010)

I never bought XIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Give me 59.99.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2010)

I enjoyed XIII.  Though I'll admit, it could have been way better. Same can be said for quite a lot of games in general though.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I enjoyed XIII.  Though I'll admit, it could have been way better. Same can be said for quite a lot of games in general though.



agreed the only hting htats note worthy to complain about is the lack of open world exploration and thats only bad for a game if you compare it to final Fantasy standards.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2010)

Apparently the International version of XIII that just came out included a little epilogue boklet that says what became of all the characters.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Apparently the International version of XIII that just came out included a little epilogue boklet that says what became of all the characters.



Nice.  A translation will probably pop up sometime soon.  I have to admit I'm curious.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Nice.  A translation will probably pop up sometime soon.  I have to admit I'm curious.



Here you go. 


I don't understand why Part III isn't opened up yet seeing as how I read it about 3 hours ago. Maybe you might be able to find it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2010)

FFIVCC's site is up.  Check out the video; it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Part III isn't opened up yet seeing as how I read it about 3 hours ago. Maybe you might be able to find it.



Bah. I need to avoid that site lest I be spoiled.

Even the prologue is spoilerish it seems.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Bah. I need to avoid that site lest I be spoiled.
> 
> Even the prologue is spoilerish it seems.



Okay. Its pretty good though. I hope this might lead to XIII-2 soon (don't bash me! I know there's a lot of people who don't want to see it, but I do lol!).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

Did you just suggest FFXIII-2?


----------



## BVB (Dec 20, 2010)

he did.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

So it looks like the guys behind the original IV(sans the guys at Mistwalker of course) and After Years are doing the extra scenario.

Gotta say I'm interested in what that scenario will even be about since the trailer showed a cinematic of Ceodore as a baby


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you just suggest FFXIII-2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

All he needs is baggier pants, a gold chain, and some rap tunes.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you just suggest FFXIII-2?


 Indeed I did. Because I think XIII-2 would be 10x better than XIII. It doesn't matter anyway because there's a whole line of Final Fantasy games that haven't been released yet, so obviously those are going to take top priority than a sequel to XIII. (oh, and don't forget about the reboot to Tomb Raider..)



			
				Möhrensalat said:
			
		

> he did.


 what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd rather see a souped-up remake of either FFVI or FFVII before another crappy sequel game. Or a new original FF title that sucks (a good one would be nice).


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2010)

The FFXIII hate makes no sense to me to be completely honest considering the game aint bad at all imo, actually pretty good. I guess different strokes for different blokes.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't hate the game (its actually one of my favorites). I just wish it wasn't that simple to complete. It really felt like the developers wanted "to carry" their players to the end. Of course when you finish the game; your free to roam around anywhere (in Gran Pulse of course) which was pretty fun. I loved the story and the characters, but I just think that if Square listened to all of the criticism about XIII then they could turn around and make XIII-2 a game better than the original. I personally hope the afterstory leads up to another sequel, but it probably won't. I guess I would have to wait and see what the final chapter is going to be like.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> I don't hate the game (its actually one of my favorites). I just wish it wasn't that simple to complete. It really felt like the developers wanted "to carry" their players to the end. Of course when you finish the game; your free to roam around anywhere (in Gran Pulse of course) which was pretty fun. I loved the story and the characters, but I just think that if Square listened to all of the criticism about XIII then they could turn around and make XIII-2 a game better than the original. I personally hope the afterstory leads up to another sequel, but it probably won't. I guess I would have to wait and see what the final chapter is going to be like.


Well, I agree with this 

Square is at a standstill now with Final Fantasy. You cant really go back to old school FF style of gameplay (ala FFIV, VII, etc.) considering the standards for RPGs have changed (over here in the West at least). Then again...apparently with the vocal portion of the fanbase, FF should not be linear like XIII was. So, maybe they should make FFXV like a combination of Star Ocean/Valkyrie Profile battle system with FF's traditional battle system...or KH styled gameplay....iunno. People LOVE action RPGs nowadays.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Well, I agree with this
> 
> Square is at a standstill now with Final Fantasy. You cant really go back to old school FF style of gameplay (ala FFIV, VII, etc.) considering the standards for RPGs have changed (over here in the West at least). Then again...apparently with the vocal portion of the fanbase, FF should not be linear like XIII was. So, maybe they should make FFXV like a combination of Star Ocean/Valkyrie Profile battle system with FF's traditional battle system...or KH styled gameplay....iunno. People LOVE action RPGs nowadays.



There was nothing wrong with the Paradigm system they used for XIII. It was actually fun and in a way it required you to use your head and conduct the different types of strategies for each enemy. If XIII wasn't so linear then maybe the feedback would have been more positive. The whole "not exploring the towns/cities" is stupid though (no offense to anyone). Everyone was able to explore Eden, Nautilus, Oerba, etc.. what more do you want? Exploring the city of palumpolum for example wouldn't have made sense for the story. Sure there would have been more enemies to face, but I believe the whole point of that chapter was to reach Hope's house without getting caught (I think).:sweat

Oh, and they were L'cie.. Didn't they have a time limit when it came to their focus? :S


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> There was nothing wrong with the Paradigm system they used for XIII. It was actually fun and in a way it required you to use your head and conduct the different types of strategies for each enemy. If XIII wasn't so linear then maybe the feedback would have been more positive. The whole "not exploring the towns/cities" is stupid though (no offense to anyone). Everyone was able to explore Eden, Nautilus, Oerba, etc.. what more do you want? Exploring the city of palumpolum for example wouldn't have made sense for the story. Sure there would have been more enemies to face, but I believe the whole point of that chapter was to reach Hope's house without getting caught (I think).:sweat
> 
> Oh, and they were L'cie.. Didn't they have a time limit when it came to their focus? :S


Actually, I'm 100% agreement with you, but I'm just going by the vocal dissenters...who seems to be in the majority to us supporters. I liked the Paradigm Shift personally, but so many people deride it for being "too easy" or a "mash X to win with no effort" fest. I dont think Square could get too much better than Paradigm Shift turn based with its turn based battle modes. Its a nice balance of difficulty and ease without devolving into the convoluted  (Resonance of Fate/End of Eternity) or the completely stupid easy (Dragon Quest).

And yes they did have a time limit when it came to their focus.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Actually, I'm 100% agreement with you, but I'm just going by the vocal dissenters...who seems to be in the majority to us supporters. I liked the Paradigm Shift personally, but so many people deride it for being "too easy" or a "mash X to win with no effort" fest. I dont think Square could get too much better than Paradigm Shift turn based with its turn based battle modes. Its a nice balance of difficulty and ease without devolving into the convoluted  (Resonance of Fate/End of Eternity) or the completely stupid easy (Dragon Quest).
> 
> And yes they did have a time limit when it came to their focus.



Oh, I thought you were talking about Square going to back to the original gameplay, sorry. I didn't know people disliked the Paradigm System. That's news to me. I disagree with that statement though for various reasons, but that's their opinion. 

Ah, see.. Even though there wasn't exactly a time limit listed in the bottom part of the screen like Nintendo did for TLOZ: Majora's mask; I guess Square must have "roleplayed" in their minds (in some way) that exploring the city would have been a waste of time for the characters lol.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about Square going to back to the original gameplay, sorry. I didn't know people disliked the Paradigm System. That's news to me. I disagree with that statement though for various reasons, but that's their opinion.
> 
> Ah, see.. Even though there wasn't exactly a time limit listed in the bottom part of the screen like Nintendo did for TLOZ: Majora's mask; I guess Square must have "roleplayed" in their minds (in some way) that exploring the city would have been a waste of time for the characters lol.



Some speculate that Square used the story as an excuse to not build cities. Then again, there was an interview that there was originally more content in FFXIII than what is in the final game, but was cut due to time restraints. Some speculate that this was because of Square deciding to put FFXIII on 360 and having to cut back. We would probably never know for sure, but the final build was great as well.

Oh, yeah, it seems pretty common to me to see people either..

a) rag on FFXIII and everything related to it
~ or ~
b) rag on FFVII and everything related to it

Then after that, they will praise FFVI, a game Square shows like no interest into in comparison to FFIV and VII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't like XIII much , but it was enjoyable in its own aspect.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

FF13 bored me so badly. It didn't help its chances that I had Uncharted 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future 2 to play as well. I will go back to it soon and hopefully the linearity will come to an end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

> b) rag on FFVII and everything related to it



It makes sense though all popular things get berated because of the horrible fanbase, Gurren Lagann fans.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It makes sense though all popular things get berated because of the horrible fanbase, Gurren Lagann fans.


I think most things have an equal measure of fans and haters so when a certain fanbase is as vocal as the FF7 one is, the haters are naturally spurred to action whereas they wouldn't be with something that is lowkey.

Of course then there are the games which have no fans like FFX-2...


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

FFX-2 has no fans because even it's name is enough reason to hate it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think most things have an equal measure of fans and haters so when a certain fanbase is as vocal as the FF7 one is, the haters are naturally spurred to action whereas they wouldn't be with something that is lowkey.



On the internet whatever you like is hated  by somebody.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> FFX-2 has no fans because even it's name is enough reason to hate it.


[YOUTUBE]oiXcL06P3ko[/YOUTUBE]
When that "what can I do for you" started... all my hate 

And then it carried on for god knows how long I played that crap. I finished that game purely because I am a massive FF fan and I wanted to finish the FF10 story (lol, how naive I was). That game taught me that I need to sometimes take a step back from FF.

Then came Revenant Wings and FF13.


Sephiroth said:


> On the internet whatever you like is hated  by somebody.



Yeah, and people will be vocal about it with barely any restraint.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

I got FFXIII a week or two ago. It's better than XII but it just doesn't feel like what I know as Final Fantasy anymore.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I got FFXIII a week or two ago. It's better than XII but it just doesn't feel like what I know as Final Fantasy anymore.


I'm one of those rare creatures that liked FF12 a lot so I can't understand how you like FF13 more than that. Each to their own.

I agree, it has changed a lot. Having started with FF7 I don't mind _too_ much, but I do go back to FF7, 6 and 9 more regularly than I play the later games.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

One thing I hate about the new ones are how _dull_ the characters are.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

I have to agree for the most part.

The one example most people bring up is Vaan and I have a problem with that. As much as I can agree that he isn't a great character, sometimes people want to treat him as the main character in a game that isn't really about that character as solely as most previous FF's have been about one or two characters.

The whole set up of FF12 is that it's about the larger Ivalice more than the lone journey of one or two characters. In that regard Ashe is much more the main character as she has more ties and drives the plot that ties in with everything else. But you have to look into the whole history of Ivalice to understand and accept that this game is more than one journey and is closed off.

And because this is one game in a larger universe, Vaan being the avatar for the player makes sense. Ivalice is an already established world and going into it fresh would just confuse so many peopleif Vaan wasn't there to ask every damn question.

I am not impressed with FF13's characters. Very 2-dimensional so far.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

I think FFXII was one of the best Final Fantasy's. Had th estory been better paced, it couuld have been my second favorite. As is, it's story was decent and it has by far the most immersive and enjoyable areas and dungeosn in any FF ever as far as I'm concerned.

And I like X-2. it's fun and unique.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

FFXIII seems to be mostly about visuals to me. Also the whole team leader dies and it's game over.. thing is just stupid.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think FFXII was one of the best Final Fantasy's. Had th estory been better paced, it couuld have been my second favorite. As is, it's story was decent and it has by far the most immersive and enjoyable areas and dungeosn in any FF ever as far as I'm concerned.


I'm somewhat biased when it comes to FF12 from the get-go because Ivalice is my favourite FF universe. The look and feel of it and the races and characters it allows is much more aesthetically pleasing for me. It remains more fantasy than sci-fi which is a plus lately.

It was also a breath of fresh air concerning the summons, the battle system and the scale, especially when you had such camera control. The Gambits were a game saver with that battle system I think and the MMO feel really didn't bother me.

What set 12 apart for me most of all was the script and the voice acting. The cut-scenes were so damn good thanks to that.


> And I like X-2. it's fun and unique.


... certainly is unique.



Blinky said:


> FFXIII seems to be mostly about visuals to me. Also the whole team leader dies and it's game over.. thing is just stupid.


The battle system has not endeared itself to me at all. Mostly it seems to be attacking until you build up the meter and then bam! battle is over. I enjoyed some of the boss battles but the other normal battles are beyond tedious.

At least the summons are cool. Certainly a lot more useful than FF12, if not as well designed.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

FFXII discussion


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Battle systems have been poor since they did away with traditional turn-based. Hell I didn't think X was all that great but I liked the battle system a lot.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Zhaan said:


> FFXII discussion


/FF12 quote




Blinky said:


> Battle systems have been poor since they did away with traditional turn-based. Hell I didn't think X was all that great but I liked the battle system a lot.



I think FFX-2 had one of the best turn-based systems in that it was a lot less tedious to play with and could get very exciting the longer the battle went on. The job changing on the spot was a lot of fun in FFX-2 and worked well, but it wasn't so much in FF13, which had a very similar battle system. When you changed jobs the jobs pretty much took over all control. I felt like I was watching more than I was being in control.

The FF12 Gambit system could be designed to play the game for you, but even then it was much more interactive seeing as it gave you so many choices and wasn't _nearly_ as linear. The level of control was so great because at one end it cut out the tedium of going around and pressing attack a few times for every single enemy, and at the other end you could be constantly, even with a great gambit setup, involved in the action.

I loved the FF12 system.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh my, just realized that since I'm no longer chained to WoW, I can play console games again. 

FFXII replay inc?


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

You should do a single character challenge on 12 :33


----------



## Angelus (Dec 21, 2010)

Zhaan said:


> Oh my, just realized that since I'm no longer chained to WoW, I can play console games again.
> 
> FFXII replay inc?



With all that FFXII talk, I'm also inclined to pay another visit to Ivalice. Vagrant Story, FFXII or FFTactis, it's quite a hard decision


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> You should do a single character challenge on 12 :33



Not a bad idea, you've done this right?



Wolfwood said:


> With all that FFXII talk, I'm also inclined to pay another visit to Ivalice. Vagrant Story, FFXII or FFTactis, it's quite a hard decision



That reminds me, I need get VS from the PS store soon. :33


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Zhaan said:


> Not a bad idea, you've done this right?
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I need get VS from the PS store soon. :33



I haven't done it with FF12 yet. I am up to the first Weapon fight in FF7 with a single character though.

I wanted to get VS from the store the other week but then realised I have the disc. Then I played the game for a few hours :33


----------



## Angelus (Dec 21, 2010)

I still have the original PSX game too, but I might get it from the PS store sooner or later, just to be on the safe side. The disc is pretty messed up, because I played it so many times. Ah, good times ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

FFXII was more better than FFXIII.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> I still have the original PSX game too, but I might get it from the PS store sooner or later, just to be on the safe side. The disc is pretty messed up, because I played it so many times. Ah, good times ^^


I was very close to getting it just so I can play it on my PSp, but then I remembered my PS3 doesn't transfer to my PSP because of some account bullshit...


CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII was more better than FFXIII.



Not as betterer as FF7


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

True, but FFVI is even way more better than FFVII. 

Also, I think getting Vagrant Story is a mistake. I hated that game to no end.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

I think if I had played FF6 before 7 I would like it more, but as it stands I went the wrong way and as much as I try to not let it affect me, the step down in graphics from FF9 to FF6 was noticable and did impede my enjoyment that little bit. Still my third favourite after 7 and 9 though.

Vagrant Story is like marmite and I happen to love it. Each to his own.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

You graphics whore! 

Having just recently finished FFVII again, I can solidly say that FFVI is way, way better. Despite the graphic descrepancies (FFVI actually _looks_ better, I think), the characters in VI are more interesting to me, and the story is a tad more enjoyable. Battle is about the same though. Music and an open-ended world (WoR) is where FFVI really shines.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

That's pretty impressive, Memos. What level are you? :33


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Best thing about FF6 on SNES was no load times between random battles.


CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but FFVI is even way more better than FFVII.
> 
> *Also, I think getting Vagrant Story is a mistake. I hated that game to no end.*


. . . . did you also think Brace Fencer Musashi was a mistake?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Best thing about FF6 on SNES was no load times between random battles.
> 
> . . . . did you also think Brace Fencer Musashi was a mistake?


 From what I played? Yes. I didn't like it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It makes sense though all popular things get berated because of the horrible fanbase, Gurren Lagann fans.


Fanbase should not dictate your likes or dislikes. I'm not going to stop loving FFVII because a vocal portion of the fanbase are 12-year-old, yaoi-loving, fangirls.



Blinky said:


> FFX-2 has no fans because even it's name is enough reason to hate it.


Wrong.

Blinky, meet I, Esura, a FFX-2 fan. I can understand why people disliked it, but I overall enjoyed this game and I love Yuna even more because of FFX-2. I also thank FFX-2 for introducing one of the coolest female characters in FF, Paine.



Zhaan said:


> FFXII discussion


FFXII is to me what FFXIII is to others it seems, a fucking boring disapointment. I can honestly say, without trolling, I enjoyed FFX-2 like 10x more than FFXII, with very good reasons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:
			
		

> Fanbase should not dictate your likes or dislikes. I'm not going to stop loving FFVII because a vocal portion of the fanbase are 12-year-old, yaoi-loving, fangirls.



It's just how it is, people can't seperate the two for some reason.

Hatred for fans becomes hatred of what they are fans of.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just how it is, people can't seperate the two for some reason.



I've noticed with people, and its pretty fucking stupid. If you can let other people dictate your likes for something, maybe you didn't like it in the first place. Just my two-cents.


----------



## S (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> FFX-2 has no fans because even it's name is enough reason to hate it.


I kinda like FFX-2, only the story was shitty. Everything else was all right.



Kusuriuri said:


> I'm one of those rare creatures that liked FF12 a lot so I can't understand how you like FF13 more than that. Each to their own.


I think FFXII is a great game. The only thing I don't like about FFXII is Van and Panello.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but FFVI is even way more better than FFVII.




Rose colored glasses much?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy X-2 didn't really have a redeeming soundtrack imo.

Still as much as people like FFX, doesn't it have one of the most boring final battle sequences ever? I mean after you beat Braskas final aeon, who is pretty much a cakewalk by himself, there is no challenge anymore. I don't get why they gave you autolife for the entire last battle. And guess what you fight....MORE SUMMONS!!


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Final Fantasy X-2 didn't really have a redeeming soundtrack imo.
> 
> Still as much as people like FFX, doesn't it have one of the most boring final battle sequences ever? I mean after you beat Braskas final aeon, who is pretty much a cakewalk by himself, there is no challenge anymore. I don't get why they gave you autolife for the entire last battle. And guess what you fight....MORE SUMMONS!!


The Yu Yevon / Aeon fight was supposed to be easy after fighting Braska's Final Aeon...who felt stupid hard when I first fought him and one hit killed my party a few times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Rose colored glasses much?


Nah. I recently played FFVI, too (actually, I played them both simultaneously).

FFVI is just better.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah. I recently played FFVI, too (actually, I played them both simultaneously).
> 
> FFVI is just better.



As have I (I bought FFAnthology for 13 bucks on Amazon new), and there is nothing in FFVI that makes it better than any later FF game. You may like it better and you make feel that its better, but in the most objective way possible...its not. Best 2D FF, arguably yes, best FF game in general....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

Summary of my Thoughts on X-2:

1. The story was passable. I like the fact it was layered and we the player had some control over it. Do you know how satisfying it is to be given the option "do you want to bring Tius back?" and hammer that NO button?
I also like Yuna's character more in X-2. 

2. Which brings me to my second point. The lady who did Yuna's VA did a much better job in X-2. In fact, everyone did a better job in X-2. The voice-acting in the game was pretty nice.

3. The soundtrack, while not measuring up to other Final Fantasy's, wasn't badin my opinion. It had some really beautiful piano pieces and the final bit of the game had typical epic RPG music.

4. While it wasn't well-implemented, the 100% idea was a good one. I like the fact we kinda have to piece the plot together ourselves. 

And to get back to FFXII talk...Larsa is the best character. Cute as a button and badass.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 21, 2010)

I really disliked XII, and never bothered finishing it. Never understood the great reviews that game had, reminds me of how baffled I was at the love for _Oblivion_. I didn't bother getting XIII, as it looked like a lot of flash with little substance...from what I hear of the game, that sounds about right. 

My favourite one is still VII, which might be because it was my first FF (nostalgia?) but also because I just genuinely got involved in the character dimension and felt like one of them. The infamous death scene broke my kiddie heart at the time, and would probably do the same now. 

My second favourite is probably IX, but I wasn't a fan of the latter portion of the game, and Kuja was a bit dull, to be honest.

I tried VI, but I just didn't 'click' with it for some reason. Some nice music, and I like the way the character perspective divided at one point into differing stories, but it was just a bit meh for me. I'll have to give it another go some time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> As have I (I bought FFAnthology for 13 bucks on Amazon new), and there is nothing in FFVI that makes it better than any later FF game. You may like it better and you make feel that its better, but in the most objective way possible...its not. Best 2D FF, arguably yes, best FF game in general....


 What makes any game after it better, exactly?

Story? Couldn't be. It had one of the stronger stories.

Characters? Not a chance. It had the most fleshed-out cast of any game with each character getting good coverage.

Music? Definitely not. Best soundtrack ever.

Graphics? Comparitively, the only system-to-graphics game that can claim it is better would be FFXIII. FFIX may have had better graphics, but if we're comparing apples to apples FFVI had better graphics for its system.

Gameplay is the only other thing you might be able to weigh in on, but that's is subjective to a player's tastes. Personally I liked it more than other systems, though I liked the class system in V over any other game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

FFVI SUX BALLS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

I should probably neg you for that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What makes any game after it better, exactly?
> 
> Story? Couldn't be. It had one of the stronger stories.


Seriously...it had a weak story, and it baffles me how people say it had one of the strongest stories. FFIV's story is stronger than VI. VI's story was watered down with too many characters and a non-compelling antagonist. The only reason people praise Kefka is because he destroys the world. He is one dimensional and Garland on FFI has more depth than him.



> Characters? Not a chance. It had the most fleshed-out cast of any game with each character getting good coverage.


What...? Did you seriously play FFVI at all? Every character in the game was very, very bland and seemingly based off simple archetypes with no added depth. FFIV's characters was based off simple archetypes as well but the game had enough focus and depth added to the characters to make each one compelling. I seriously cant tell you the name of half the cast for FFVI, thats how forgettable they are.



> Music? Definitely not. Best soundtrack ever.


Its music is great, but FFIV and FFVII would like to have a word with you as those soundtracks on those games make FFVI's look like a joke in comparison.




> Graphics? Comparitively, the only system-to-graphics game that can claim it is better would be FFXIII. FFIX may have had better graphics, but if we're comparing apples to apples FFVI had better graphics for its system.


Well, I wasn't judging graphics. That would be unfair to hold against FFVI.



> Gameplay is the only other thing you might be able to weigh in on, but that's is subjective to a player's tastes. Personally I liked it more than other systems, though I liked the class system in V over any other game.


There was nothing that truly stands out in FFVI's battle system at all imo. FFVII surpassed it in every way in that regard. Only problem with FFVII's was that you only used three people instead of four.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Seriously...it had a weak story, and it baffles me how people say it had one of the strongest stories. FFIV's story is stronger than VI. VI's story was watered down with too many characters and a non-compelling antagonist. The only reason people praise Kefka is because he destroys the world. He is one dimensional and Garland on FFI has more depth than him.


How did it have a weak story? I didn't say it was the best ever, just that it was one of the better ones. 

Not many games actually have it where the main badguy succeeds in destorying/taking over the planet. You usually have to stop him. If anything FFIV was generic because you stopped the end of the world. In FFVI you don't stop it, but you do manage to beat the bad guy and make things at least a little better (you don't even technically save the world, there is no generic happy ending).



> What...? Did you seriously play FFVI at all? Every character in the game was very, very bland and seemingly based off simple archetypes with no added depth. FFIV's characters was based off simple archetypes as well but the game had enough focus and depth added to the characters to make each one compelling. I seriously cant tell you the name of half the cast for FFVI, thats how forgettable they are.


Did you?

The game shifts focus and follows a different set of characters for the first half so you learn about each one. None of them are generic or watered down. There are achetypes to an extent, but very game has those. Virtually every other game just follows the story of the main character. In FFVI there is no singe main character, rather there are 3-4 of them you follow with their own conclusions. 

Maybe you didn't pla enough of the sidequests.



> Its music is great, but FFIV and FFVII would like to have a word with you as those soundtracks on those games make FFVI's look like a joke in comparison.


 Totally subjective. FFVI > all other music. End of discussion. 




> There was nothing that truly stands out in FFVI's battle system at all imo. FFVII surpassed it in every way in that regard. Only problem with FFVII's was that you only used three people instead of four.


The only thing FFVII did any different was limits (which, technically, FFVI had desperation moves) and a slightly different skill system. Everyone could learn everything. At least in FFVI classes existed and only certain characters got certain skills (outside of Gogo, of course). It made them unique, though if you abuse the system you can just shell out FFVII-esque generic powerhouses.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh man, sure is opinions up in here...


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2010)

The only thing I actually disagreed with CMX's post was about the music. FFVI is one of my favorites, but it isn't the best in my opinion. FFIX was better in just about every way for me.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 21, 2010)

so many final fantasy discussions I don't know where to start I'll place my opinions on FFXII and XIII then address the FF VI issue later.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok about FFXII. I liked how it started out in the begining although it was slow before you snuck in the palace. I loved the way the main cast came to be a group. Ivalice was a very interesting world to travel in it was freaking huge. The battle system was fun. Vaan I don't hate his character he had potential as did other characters. I think that Vossler, Larsa, and Reddas were interesting side characters who should have been party members. Dr. Cid was interesting as well. Vayne could have been better but I liked his character as well. 

Now on to the things I didn't like about twelve. It felt that many characters didn't reveal there stories all the way. Balthier for example they spring the news that he was a judge and never speak of it again. We know he disapproved off what Dr. Cid's nethecite obsession but they could have touched on that more. Fran left the wood and became a sky pirat ebut why did she do that in the 1st place that always bothered me. penelo had no story at all and Vaan was just there. Basch's ties with his homeland Landis and relationship with Grabranth could have fleshed him out more. The same could be said about Grabranth he should have been more fleshed out why did he side with the empire? He and Larsa's relationship should have been elaborated on more. I felt that Vayne and Grabranth should have had more screen time.

On to the battle system. The License board was the worse level up system ever, magic and summoning were irrlevant, and there was hardly anything unique about characters fighting styles. As a matter of fact nothing was unique.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2010)

FF12 wasn't a character based story anyway, it dealt more with the world as a whole, using the character as a medium to play as and see the story. I also completely disagree that magic was irrelevant. It could make fights so much faster and the buffs were practically a must.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 21, 2010)

On to FFXIII. forgive me for multi posts. FFXIII is actually one of my favorite final fantasies. They have some of the most developed characters in FF. I find it odd that CMX dislikes this game when it has a similarity to VI. That is that all the characters got equal shine. Lightning was the main character but the focus is shared equally among the group. Every character barring Snow had really great character development as a single character and as a group. The character relationships were my favorite of any FF. You didn't have your main character has a love interest cliche. Instead you had some pretty unique relationships in FF. This game also is my Favorite Final Fantasy soundtrack and was brilliant. The battle system made each and every character important and made it important who you had in your party. You had to put thought into this battle system and although eventually every character could learn the same abilities they did a decent job making that problem occur very late in the game and optional to the gamer.

On to the nitpicking. What bothered me was that this game took away open exploration. Gil is non existant. The equipment isn't anything to be excited about I rarely upgraded weapons. The side characters of the game weren't fleshed out enough. Also The firts nine chapters were great 10 was ok but the Gran Pulse chapter could have been better also I felt they could have had more chapters on Cocoon as a whole party . This leads me to my next dislike. I didn't like how long it took to get my entire party together it reminded me of FFIX.



Awesome said:


> The only thing I actually disagreed with CMX's post was about the music. FFVI is one of my favorites, but it isn't the best in my opinion. FFIX was better in just about every way for me.




As far as a Final Fantasy Game I think nine is the best game by Final fantays standards and is an underrated game.


----------



## Memos (Dec 21, 2010)

Let's see how irrelevant magic is when you're facing an enemy that's using a paling against physical attacks 

I will reply to the rest of that post up there because most of those issues listed I wasn't borhered by/I felt was explained well enough.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How did it have a weak story? I didn't say it was the best ever, just that it was one of the better ones.
> 
> Not many games actually have it where the main badguy succeeds in destorying/taking over the planet. You usually have to stop him. If anything FFIV was generic because you stopped the end of the world. In FFVI you don't stop it, but you do manage to beat the bad guy and make things at least a little better (you don't even technically save the world, there is no generic happy ending).


Ok, he succeeds destroying the world...so that AUTO makes him the best villain ever and makes the story AUTO good? Seriously?

Also, this is not the first game where the villain destroys the world, actually, there is quite a few of them. Also, there is a reason why after all these years, games still have generic happy endings, cause people LIKE happy endings. Having a happy ending doesnt make a game bad nor does having a so-so happy ending like FFVI make a game good.




> Did you?
> 
> The game shifts focus and follows a different set of characters for the first half so you learn about each one. None of them are generic or watered down. There are achetypes to an extent, but very game has those. Virtually every other game just follows the story of the main character. In FFVI there is no singe main character, rather there are 3-4 of them you follow with their own conclusions.
> 
> Maybe you didn't pla enough of the sidequests.


And you sir just stated the main problem I have with FFVI as a whole, there is no single main character...there is too many damn characters. There is a reason why most developers in most games, not just RPGs, focus on either a main character or a small group of characters. It keeps the story focused and centered, and most of all...consistant. Not that FFVII is the epitome of consistant storylines mind you (especially with its spin-offs but thats a whole 'nother thing right there)...but overall its much more focused and the depth of each character is far more detailed than FFVI. Even FFIV have much more character depth than FFVI.

Also, I shouldn't HAVE to play sidequests in order to better understand my characters.




> Totally subjective. FFVI > all other music. End of discussion.


I'm starting to wonder either if you only played FFVI or you just saying that for the lulz. One moment you say FFVI better than all other FF music, which is arguable, I dont agree with it, but there is a good case for it. Now you say FFVI is better than all other music...which is making me fucking lol right now.





> The only thing FFVII did any different was limits (which, technically, FFVI had desperation moves) and a slightly different skill system. *Everyone could learn everything*. At least in FFVI classes existed and only certain characters got certain skills (outside of Gogo, of course). It made them unique, though if you abuse the system you can just shell out FFVII-esque generic powerhouses.


And THATS why people love the FFVII battle system, although thats not why I love it, but that seems to be the general consensus on FF fan forums. Personally I do like characters with uniqueness about them, which is why I prefer FFIV's battle system. FFVI's feels like the same damn thing with a few added bells and whistles.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 21, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Let's see how irrelevant magic is when you're facing an enemy that's using a paling against physical attacks
> 
> I will reply to the rest of that post up there because most of those issues listed I wasn't borhered by/I felt was explained well enough.



I forgot about that part I guess I was just a hack and slasher but forget I may use magic less than many Final Fantasy gamers physical abilities just seem quicker. The only spells I used regularly in FFXII was the cure spells. oh and I forgot to bitch about quickenings taking MP so not cool.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess I'll address my thoughts on Fianl Fantasy VI now looks like another double post and wall of text. Here goes. I enjoyed VI but found that Its not as great imo as peopel make it out to be. It can be called overrated just like VII. They share the same quality people use a nostalgic factor and think that there Favorite Final Fantays is the best simple as that.

On to what I liked. I enjoyed the world of balance part very much. I aslo think that it was creative how you could controll multiple parties in certain areas in order to advance. The music is spot on and Terra's theme along with awakening, Searchinmg for Friends, Celes Theme, and Rachels theme were beautiful pieces. I enjoyed Lockes character his pelationship with Celes was one of the highlights of the game. I'm going to say this now sorry Terra fans but CELES IS THE BEST CHARACTER IN THE GAME!!!!! She truely had the best story imo her development was great and she truely was the MVP in the world of Ruin.

Now on to the nitpicking. I don't see why these characters were so speacial to FFVI fans. Outside off Locke, Terra, Celes, Cyan, Edgar and Sabin the rest of the cast had little to no importance. Oh yeah you use Setzers airhsip so he's the equivalent of the two Cids from FFIX and X only not as interesting. I suppose Setzer wasn't as unnneccesary as the Relm, Strago,Gau,Mog,Shadow,Umaro and Gogo. People say this FF has the best cast I respectfully Disagree and Say FF IX would like to have a word with you. Overall Locke and Celes were the only characters I really enjoyed everyone else was just eh. The World of Ruin was also annoying as hell and just side quests to recover your characters or reveal there character backstory and development which a sidequest shouldn't be responsible for. On to Terra I should point out that I don't see what the fuss is about her I can name many Final Fantasy Heroines who were more interesting and were better characters. Kefka was ok he lacked screen time as a big bad in the world of Ruin and was a flunky in the world of Balance.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

The810kid said:


> I guess I'll address my thoughts on Fianl Fantasy VI now looks like another double post and wall of text. Here goes. I enjoyed VI but found that Its not as great imo as peopel make it out to be. It can be called overrated just like VII. They share the same quality people use a nostalgic factor and think that there Favorite Final Fantays is the best simple as that.
> 
> Now on to the nitpicking. I don't see why these characters were so speacial to FFVI fans. Outside off Locke, Terra, Celes, Cyan, Edgar and Sabin the rest of the cast had little to no importance. Oh yeah you use Setzers airhsip so he's the equivalent of the two Cids from FFIX and X only not as interesting. I suppose Setzer wasn't as unnneccesary as the Relm, Strago,Gau,Mog,Shadow,Umaro and Gogo. People say this FF has the best cast I respectfully Disagree and Say FF IX would like to have a word with you. Overall Locke and Celes were the only characters I really enjoyed everyone else was just eh. The World of Ruin was also annoying as hell and just side quests to recover your characters or reveal there character backstory and development which a sidequest shouldn't be responsible for. On to Terra I should point out that I don't see what the fuss is about her I can name many Final Fantasy Heroines who were more interesting and were better characters. Kefka was ok he lacked screen time as a big bad in the world of Ruin and was a flunky in the world of Balance.



QFT

Honestly at this point, I do have a favorite FF game (FFVII) but I dont consider it the best anymore like I used to. Flawed thinking is flawed. No FF game is truly the best considering most FF games are pretty different from each other after VI.


----------



## Jing (Dec 21, 2010)

There's another version of FF4 coming for PSP? Didnt they just make 3D remake like 3 years ago, now they're doing another version so soon? Wow. At least the sprites look nice.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Jing said:


> There's another version of FF4 coming for PSP? Didnt they just make 3D remake like 3 years ago, now they're doing another version so soon? Wow. At least the sprites look nice.



Actually, the sprites are being upgraded like how FFI and FFII was on the PSP. And it will include the After Years with some bonus stuff.

 Its a testament to FFIV's power that Square feels compelled to constantly rerelease this game and even make a sequel to. Actually, I think FFIV is the only NES/SNES era FF game to even get a sequel. I know this is pissing FFVI fanboys off


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> VI's story was watered down with too many characters and a non-compelling antagonist.



Doesn't FFIV: TAYs have more final PCs? XD  But I did feel like the characters either should have been more developed or that some of them should have simply been cut from the game.

Kefka is certainly overrated.  I think that if there had been more on what he had been like before he went nuts, I would have liked him more.  As it is it feels sort of like people hype Kefka and hate Sephiroth just to 'be cool.'  While I've never really been down with the Sephiroth hype, I found him to be more interesting than Kefka.




> The only reason people praise Kefka is because he destroys the world. He is one dimensional and Garland on FFI has more depth than him.



Okay, that's just unnecessary. :/ Garland is by far one of the lamest villains in the series.




> Its music is great, but FFIV and FFVII would like to have a word with you as those soundtracks on those games make FFVI's look like a joke in comparison.



I think that the way they pushed the SNES's capabilities to its limit in FFVI in terms of music and graphics is admirable.  That said, I found a much older SNES game, Super Castlevania IV, to be superior in those departments.
As it is I like a bunch of tracks from VI, like I do with VIII and V, but I like the ENTIRE OSTs of IV, VII, and IX.  I think that one of the reasons IV and VII stick out for me in terms of music is the way the whole soundtracks fit together; the songs have repeated chords and feel very cohesive and atmospheric.
That and as technically good as VI's soundtrack is, I couldn't stand the 'twang' they had in some of the tracks.  Ick.




> There was nothing that truly stands out in FFVI's battle system at all imo. FFVII surpassed it in every way in that regard. Only problem with FFVII's was that you only used three people instead of four.



VI's battle system had some cool aspects; some of the character's individual skills were really cool/fun and allowed you to choose the party that you liked the most.
I hated the Esper system, though. Not sure why. :/
VI has a lot of similarities to VIII, now that I think about it.




The810kid said:


> The World of Ruin was also annoying as hell and just side quests to recover your characters or *reveal there character backstory and development which a sidequest shouldn't be responsible for.*



I agree to an extent.  I think that if you're going to have character development/back stories in a side-quest then the characters need to already have a decent amount of development to get you interested.  Tales of Symphonia did this pretty well with Raine and Genis, for example.




Esura said:


> No FF game is truly the best considering most FF games are pretty different from each other after VI.



I think the same way.  I mean... I really didn't like I, II, or VIII, but I can acknowledge that they are good games- just not to my taste.





Esura said:


> Its a testament to FFIV's power that Square feels compelled to constantly rerelease this game and even make a sequel to. Actually, I think FFIV is the only NES/SNES era FF game to even get a sequel. I know this is pissing FFVI fanboys off



I see it as more of a plan to milk every game for everything it's worth.  They're done with I and II (and apparently III, poor thing).  Now they're squeezing IV.  They'll probably do V and VI next.  VI fans are just being impatient and not acknowledging that by doing VI later, the future releases of it will be BETTER. :/


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Doesn't FFIV: TAYs have more final PCs? XD  But I did feel like the characters either should have been more developed or that some of them should have simply been cut from the game.


I never played TAYs to be honest and had not TAYs been included with this new PSP FFIV, I probably never would seeing as how I don't want to buy a Wii. The reception towards it seems to be a mixed bag though.



> Kefka is certainly overrated.  I think that if there had been more on what he had been like before he went nuts, I would have liked him more.  As it is it feels sort of like people hype Kefka and hate Sephiroth just to 'be cool.'  While I've never really been down with the Sephiroth hype, I found him to be more interesting than Kefka.


Agreed. 

This is what a friend of mines said to me,
"Kefka was done before, his name was the Joker."

Honestly, the new Sephiroth hate is pretty recent, cause back in the day, no one hated on him nor FFVII then. It just seem like the dissenters just gotten a little more vocal now.




> Okay, that's just unnecessary. :/ Garland is by far one of the lamest villains in the series.


No, Ex-Death and Cloud of Darkness are. 






> I think that the way they pushed the SNES's capabilities to its limit in FFVI in terms of music and graphics is admirable.  That said, I found a much older SNES game, Super Castlevania IV, to be superior in those departments.
> As it is I like a bunch of tracks from VI, like I do with VIII and V, but I like the ENTIRE OSTs of IV, VII, and IX.  I think that one of the reasons IV and VII stick out for me in terms of music is the way the whole soundtracks fit together; the songs have repeated chords and feel very cohesive and atmospheric.
> That and as technically good as VI's soundtrack is, I couldn't stand the 'twang' they had in some of the tracks.  Ick.


Chrono Trigger and FFIV impacted me more than FFVI. I would even go as far and say SEGA's Phantasy Star IV had a better soundtrack than FFVI, but thats just me. Not that FFVI's soundtrack is bad....just extremely overhyped to the eighth degree.






> VI's battle system had some cool aspects; some of the character's individual skills were really cool/fun and allowed you to choose the party that you liked the most.
> I hated the Esper system, though. Not sure why. :/
> VI has a lot of similarities to VIII, now that I think about it.


You mean VII right? Cause I don't think it was similar to VIII.




> I see it as more of a plan to milk every game for everything it's worth.  They're done with I and II (and apparently III, poor thing).  Now they're squeezing IV.  They'll probably do V and VI next.  VI fans are just being impatient and not acknowledging that by doing VI later, the future releases of it will be BETTER. :/


Mind you, they re released FFIV alot more than any other FF game sans FFI and FFII. It debuted on SNES and from there was ported to the PlayStation, WonderSwan Color, Game Boy Advance, remade on Nintendo DS, Virtual Console, FOMA 903i / 703i (a JPN cellphone), and now the PlayStation Portable. Whereas most of the other pre-FFVII FF games were only rereleased on a few systems. FFVI was only released on SNES, Playstation, and Game Boy Advance. FFIV even has a sequel unlike the other pre-FFVII FF games. Yes, Square Enix is milking the shit out of it but there is a reason for it...Japanese love FFIV more than FFVI. There is a much higher probability of there being a remake of FFVII before FFV or VI.

What they should do is remake FFI next gen with Versus-like graphics and Kingdom Hearts-like gamplay.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

> No, Ex-Death and Cloud of Darkness are.



Hey, Exdeath actually caused some permanent damage. :/  What did Garland do?  Turned some Lufenians into bats.




> You mean VII right? Cause I don't think it was similar to VIII.



I'm thinking of battle system traits, not the story-line.  Interceptor and Angelo, desperation attacks and limit breaks depending upon how low your HP is and luck, summons offering bonuses...




> Yes, Square Enix is milking the shit out of it but there is a reason for it...Japanese love FFIV more than FFVI. There is a much higher probability of there being a remake of FFVII before FFV or VI.



I think that they will probably try and use every opportunity to delay remaking VII so that they can make it as 'awesome' as possible.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was used to sell their next console.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hey, Exdeath actually caused some permanent damage. :/  What did Garland do?  Turned some Lufenians into bats.


Ex-Death's name alone made him a joke in my eyes. Seriously....they couldn't think of a better name than THAT! C'mon now!






> I'm thinking of battle system traits, not the story-line.  Interceptor and Angelo, desperation attacks and limit breaks depending upon how low your HP is and luck, summons offering bonuses...


I was actually talking about battle system traits as well. It just never occurred to me that FFVIII has shit in common with FFVI as well 






> I think that they will probably try and use every opportunity to delay remaking VII so that they can make it as 'awesome' as possible.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was used to sell *their next console*.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> Ex-Death's name alone made him a joke in my eyes. Seriously....they couldn't think of a better name than THAT! C'mon now!



His name made me lol. XD  So lame...




> I was actually talking about battle system traits as well. It just never occurred to me that FFVIII has shit in common with FFVI as well



Yeah... VIII essentially pulls a ton of stuff from all of the previous games and mashes them together to create something different.  Like how Edea is like Golbez.




>



I'm allergic to being shot...


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm still reeling when you said Square was releasing a new console.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 21, 2010)

Esura said:


> I'm still reeling when you said Square was releasing a new console.



I didn't mean Square.  I meant Sony.   I should have said "I wouldn't be surprised if it was used to sell the PS4."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2010)

So the Super Square System Box 140 CD will feature a variety of games.

All amde by Square.

Also the console will be bright pink and have a picture of Cloud Strife's face on one side and a belt on the other.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate the Monster Hunting sidequest in X


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 22, 2010)

I would say without fear of contradiction that X had the worst sidequests in the entire series.

I love the game but I don't even bother with the side stuff.


----------



## Memos (Dec 22, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Ok about FFXII. I liked how it started out in the begining although it was slow before you snuck in the palace. I loved the way the main cast came to be a group. Ivalice was a very interesting world to travel in it was freaking huge. The battle system was fun. Vaan I don't hate his character he had potential as did other characters. I think that Vossler, Larsa, and Reddas were interesting side characters who should have been party members. Dr. Cid was interesting as well. Vayne could have been better but I liked his character as well.
> 
> Now on to the things I didn't like about twelve. It felt that many characters didn't reveal there stories all the way. *Balthier for example they spring the news that he was a judge and never speak of it again. We know he disapproved off what Dr. Cid's nethecite obsession but they could have touched on that more. Fran left the wood and became a sky pirat ebut why did she do that in the 1st place that always bothered me.* penelo had no story at all and Vaan was just there. *Basch's ties with his homeland Landis and relationship with Grabranth could have fleshed him out more. The same could be said about Grabranth he should have been more fleshed out why did he side with the empire? He and Larsa's relationship should have been elaborated on more.* I felt that Vayne and Grabranth should have had more screen time.
> 
> On to the battle system. The License board was the worse level up system ever, magic and summoning were irrlevant, and there was hardly anything unique about characters fighting styles. As a matter of fact nothing was unique.



Balthier being a judge and running away didn't need to be expanded on more when you look at him and his actions throughout the story. That's just not who he is and he doesn't want to be what his father tried to make him. It also explained their relationship when you consider that everything started to go wrong between them after Venat came into the equation. Seeing as Balthier didn't know about Venat's influence on Cid, he saw his father as mad and started to resent what was going on. All he could do was run away, and that speak to the character's weaknesses and flaws even though he acts as confident as he does.

Fran leaving the wood isn't explained enough and although it would have been nice to see more of her, I didn't feel it needed an in-depth explanation because what happened wasn't so crazy that it never happens. You see plenty Viera out in the world. They simply lose their connection with the woods when they leave, and that's it. Nothing is necessary to make them leave in the first place, it's just that they are shunned when they do. No more drama was needed for her because she was the kind of adventurous person.

The License Board didn't make sense, but I kind of enjoyed the way you had to unlock everything one by one. It was fun in its own little way. The problem I had with the system is that you had to get the skills or whatever even after you unlocked the licences. It was busywork.

Summons were indeed useless in battle, but they were fucking awesome in every other aspect. Loved their designs, backstories, how they were a part of Ivalice's history and the theme that played when you summoned them along with the screen changing colour was a great effect. Out of battle I love them more than any other summons in the series.

Magic was not useless. Not by a mile. Curing, buffs, all that jazz was necessary, especially later on in the game. But I do agree that simply melee attacking could solve all your problems rather easily.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I would say without fear of contradiction that X had the worst sidequests in the entire series.
> 
> I love the game but I don't even bother with the side stuff.



I like the Omega ruins from what I remember. I never bothered with the dark aeons. Collecting all the monsters for the arena was hell.

And lol thunder planes....:\


----------



## The810kid (Dec 22, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Balthier being a judge and running away didn't need to be expanded on more when you look at him and his actions throughout the story. That's just not who he is and he doesn't want to be what his father tried to make him. It also explained their relationship when you consider that everything started to go wrong between them after Venat came into the equation. Seeing as Balthier didn't know about Venat's influence on Cid, he saw his father as mad and started to resent what was going on. All he could do was run away, and that speak to the character's weaknesses and flaws even though he acts as confident as he does.
> 
> Fran leaving the wood isn't explained enough and although it would have been nice to see more of her, I didn't feel it needed an in-depth explanation because what happened wasn't so crazy that it never happens. You see plenty Viera out in the world. They simply lose their connection with the woods when they leave, and that's it. Nothing is necessary to make them leave in the first place, it's just that they are shunned when they do. No more drama was needed for her because she was the kind of adventurous person.
> 
> ...



I know that it wasn't needed to explain Balthier being a judge I just believe it would have developed his character more as I felt they didn't do a good enough job with the main protagonists development. Thays also why  I felt Frans reasons for leaving the wood would have been elaborated on more because after the last time you go to the viera woods she gets lost as a background character. Also I felt it would explained the Viera more. As far as the summons I was didinterested in them completely becuase they didn't do a good job on explaing there connection in ivalice in the main storyline which is probably why I like FFX's aeons and FFIX's eidolens the best as far as there storyline connections.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I would say without fear of contradiction that X had the worst sidequests in the entire series.
> 
> I love the game but I don't even bother with the side stuff.



I liked X's sidequests it was diverse. I felt it had some of the best sidequests in the series. You had blitzball, Monster hunting, revisiting the temples you went to in the walkthrough, collecting the albhed primers, the aeon battles, collecting the jecht spheres, The Baaj Temple, the Omega Ruins, the chamber of the hiddne fayth, and obtaing and powering up everyones crests I say thats better than just having many hunts like in FFXII and XIII.


----------



## Memos (Dec 22, 2010)

The810kid said:


> I know that it wasn't needed to explain Balthier being a judge I just believe it would have developed his character more as I felt they didn't do a good enough job with the main protagonists development. Thays also why  I felt Frans reasons for leaving the wood would have been elaborated on more because after the last time you go to the viera woods she gets lost as a background character. Also I felt it would explained the Viera more. As far as the summons I was didinterested in them completely becuase they didn't do a good job on explaing there connection in ivalice in the main storyline which is probably why I like FFX's aeons and FFIX's eidolens the best as far as there storyline connections.


Showing Balthier's judge past would have just shown what was spoken about or what was implied by their speech and actions and only merely added a nice little design. Less is more sometimes and what Balthier did throughout the game was in accordance to everything that we understood by knowing what was spoken about his past. Why he hated his father, why he chose the life he did, why he got himself involved in this situation and so on.

The reason you don't get in-depth explanations of the races of Ivalice such as the Viera or Bangaa is because it's the Ivalice of a larger universe than just this game. It isn't as selt contained as some other FF's and therefore there doesn't exist the need to go into everything and explain it all with character interactions. But if you really wanted to you could have gone more in-depth by reading the notes on all the enemies, places, races and so on.

In the end it comes down to the way a story is told and the personal preference of the fans when it comes to those choices that the game makes. I think they said enough and in the right way to convey what they wanted to, and you may not.

The summons may not have had an integral connection to the plot as they did in FF6, 9 and 10, but that doesn't mean they weren't well connected to the world and history of Ivalice. Some of the most interesting parts of the game and Ivalice are the "gods" and creatures that reside in it and its past. I absolutely loved their part in the history and didn't mind that the only time a summon was even needed to go forward was to open a door.

Being a part of the plot and being a part of the history are different things and I put the same amount of importance on both when it comes to whether I think they fit in a game or not.



The810kid said:


> I liked X's sidequests it was diverse. I felt it had some of the best sidequests in the series. You had blitzball, Monster hunting, revisiting the temples you went to in the walkthrough, collecting the albhed primers, the aeon battles, collecting the jecht spheres, The Baaj Temple, the Omega Ruins, the chamber of the hiddne fayth, and obtaing and powering up everyones crests I say thats better than just having many hunts like in FFXII and XIII.


Now you write them out, there is a lot to do.

Powering up those weapons was such an incredible pain at times. That chocobo race was infuriating until you finally won. And I always enjoyed getting the optional Aeons.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 22, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Showing Balthier's judge past would have just shown what was spoken about or what was implied by their speech and actions and only merely added a nice little design. Less is more sometimes and what Balthier did throughout the game was in accordance to everything that we understood by knowing what was spoken about his past. Why he hated his father, why he chose the life he did, why he got himself involved in this situation and so on.
> 
> The reason you don't get in-depth explanations of the races of Ivalice such as the Viera or Bangaa is because it's the Ivalice of a larger universe than just this game. It isn't as selt contained as some other FF's and therefore there doesn't exist the need to go into everything and explain it all with character interactions. But if you really wanted to you could have gone more in-depth by reading the notes on all the enemies, places, races and so on.
> 
> ...



I agree on everything you said especially the chocobo race which I never completed with a perfect score. Back to the XII discussion I found that square Enix just can't please fans becuase they did XII and XIII completley different. XII had a vast open world and was less story driven while they made XIII more story driven and the world less open or in XIIIs cast not open at all.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 23, 2010)

hey guys i search for a ff13 battle song remix(battle theme is named blinded by light i think)

but its like an *elevator version* i was watching this video and the guy changed the game music (during the fight its bayonetta's music, but at like 2:42 im pretty sure its a remix of the ff13 battle song)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX3RYqFufUQ[/YOUTUBE] 




did someone ever heard this version of the battle theme ? if so, can someone send me a link to the song please ? :33


edit: oh nvm lol, Yun Fang founded it, it sounded like the ff13 battle theme but its also from bayonetta


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 23, 2010)

Didn't Arutimishia rule the future un-oppose for a while.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 25, 2010)

So I'm thinking about final playing FFIV over the holidays my only problem is I know crucila information in the story so I feel that it will effect my view of FFIV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

FF: 4 Heroes of Light is ridiculous. It has this shitty level-scaling thing that you don't really notice throughout the entire game. But then, when you get to the end boss having worn the EXP Egg until level 80 without knowing you're fucking yourself over in the ass, you get raped to death. 

Now I gotta tediously gem farm until I can upgrade my equipment so I don't die instantly.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 27, 2010)

Reminds me of those final and super bosses in Golden Sun games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Everything was outrageously easy up to the last boss. Even most of the last boss was easy. Then he killed half my team in 2 attacks (physical attacks) including my healer.

Level-scaling is a bad thing.  Haven't we learned that by now?!?


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2010)

I hate level scaling. :taichou

I want to be rewarded for continuous grinding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

It's like going in underleveled I would've beat the shit out of the last boss easily.

Since I powered myself up to ridiculous levels the boss one-shots.

What the fuck??!?!? How does this make sense?


----------



## Memos (Dec 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like going in underleveled I would've beat the shit out of the last boss easily.
> 
> Since I powered myself up to ridiculous levels the boss one-shots.
> 
> What the fuck??!?!? How does this make sense?



Moral of the tale: don't be greedy.

That is on my list of games to play once I get a 3DS.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2010)

The World said:


> I hate level scaling. :taichou
> 
> I want to be rewarded for continuous grinding.



I always end up grinding

Right now, I'm doing a detour in the FF6 and teaching all magic to all of my chars, exploiting the Veldt's high AP rate while there's no exp there.

Good thing if I want to get magic, but not mess my chars up with the level up bonuses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Moral of the tale: don't be greedy.
> 
> That is on my list of games to play once I get a 3DS.


 But that's the thing, I wasn't being greedy. 

I had the EXP Egg on casually and every fight or two I'd get a level up. I wasn't level-grinding, I was just normally going through the game. I was level 80 at the last boss which means I got stomped into the ground without proper armor upgrades (which requires grinding).

Now have am forced to grind when that isn't really what I was doing in the first place.  

The game is fun, but the music sucks, the story sucks, the characters suck, and the battle system sucks. It's also very rudimentary in terms of RPGs. Still kinda fun.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The game is fun, but the music sucks, the story sucks, the characters suck, and the battle system sucks. It's also very rudimentary in terms of RPGs. Still kinda fun.


So how is it fun?

You said the music sucks, the story sucks, the characters suck, and the battle system sucks....so what is this redeeming quality in that FF 4 Lights DS game that makes it "fun"? It makes love to you while you sleep or what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Well the overall gameplay is kinda fun. Collecting crowns (classes) and gems, upgrading your gear and abilities, etc...

It's kinda fun in that regard. It's also fun in a generic RPG kinda way if you like that sorta thing (and I do). The game is not at all unique, but it does pull off a classic style RPG rather competently.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 27, 2010)

So I got a copy of XIII & I'm actually gonna make an effort to beat it.  Any warnings / pointers on things?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 27, 2010)

One pointer is that you should not even bought Final Fantasy XIII >.> But if you want to play a Bad example of a JRPG, be my guest.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 27, 2010)

So has anyone played the crystal chronicle version of FFIV becuase thats the version I'll be purchasing guess that means I'll be playing chrono trigger for the 1st time as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I got a copy of XIII & I'm actually gonna make an effort to beat it.  Any warnings / pointers on things?


Ok, lets get this out of the way....it is really, really linear. However, if you can deal with this and deal with the typical melodrama of Final Fantasy games, you will have yourself a treat here personally. The Paradigm Shift battle system is one of the best FF battle systems since FFIV's and VII's battle system. Also, as a warning, the game holds your hands through a good portion of the game, I assume to appease the JRPG-newbs. The story is great though, not as great as FFVII's or FFX's story but imo its better than FFVI's, VIII's, and FFIX's story. So go forth young Meowth on your brave journey!



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> One pointer is that you should not even bought Final Fantasy XIII >.> But if you want to play a Bad example of a JRPG, be my guest.


LOL, you consider FFXIII a BAD example of a JRPG? What? Have you played much JRPGs? There are 10x worse JRPGs than FFXIII (and personally I dont find FFXIII to be bad at all, actually great).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Level-scaling is a bad thing.  Haven't we learned that by now?!?



Yes.  Yes it is.  One of the worst things about FFVIII, imo. 



The810kid said:


> So has anyone played the crystal chronicle version of FFIV becuase thats the version I'll be purchasing guess that means I'll be playing chrono trigger for the 1st time as well.



I have.  It's... definitely not the best version. 
SNES has engrish charm, GBA and DS versions are best.  But if you have a PSP you should WAIT before buying a version of this game.  Seriously.  They are coming out with a definitive version which may be released as early as March next year.  Get that if you have a PSP.

Advice for that version if you're adamant about getting it?
1. Make sure you go into the little shack on the right side of Damcyan's castle and down the hidden stairs.  I highly recommend not leaving anywhere until you're sure gotten absolutely every item there is to get (but I'm a completion freak...).
2. Kill the doors quickly.  They are worth a lot of EXP if you can kill them before they change.  You'll know what I mean when you get there.
3. Status effects aren't very useful in this version.
4. You can make use of Kain's jump at points in the game that make him insanely useful, particularly in a fight against a certain Darth Vader impersonator.  It's all about learning the timing.
5. Rosa's arrows are naturally strong against flying creatures.  Rydia's whips have added-effect: hold.  Certain equipment pieces (the rod, the cure staff, etc) have spells attached to them, and using the items will not consume MP and won't destroy the item so feel free to use them.
6. Some monsters drop very, VERY good items that you either won't get until later in the game or won't find at all.  Tiny Mages, for example, drop great equipment for your characters early on.  Many of the monsters in the final dungeon drop great equipment.  Some monsters drop items that permanently increase your HP and MP, and four kinds of monsters drop summon items.


----------



## DanE (Dec 28, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> One pointer is that you should not even bought Final Fantasy XIII >.> But if you want to play a Bad example of a JRPG, be my guest.



And why is Final Fantasy Versus gonna be any better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

FFVIII had level-scaling? 

Maybe that's why I had such different experiences with it when I played it. I hated it, then kinda liked it but still hated it, then liked it.


----------



## Memos (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVIII had level-scaling?
> 
> Maybe that's why I had such different experiences with it when I played it. I hated it, then kinda liked it but still hated it, then liked it.



The enemies levelled up as you did but it didn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Jing (Dec 28, 2010)

The Junction system was confusing for me at first in FFVIII. I didnt know enemies leveled up with you until until I started over on a new game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Weird. And I don't like it. :taichou


It's like in FFT when I cheated once and made everyone level 99. All the monsters were level 99 and I got my ass kicked because I didn't have any skills or job classes unlocked.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2010)

There was XII discussion and I missed it?! FFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffff
Short answer, that game is boss and awesome. But the International Zodiac Job Edition is much better from a gameplay perspective. Fixes alot of the battle quirks, refines classes and forces new strategies since your characters can't be the all-in-one types anymore.

And guess I'm on the other side of fence with damage scaling. I actually like it since it means there is always a challenge. The way they did it in VIII wasn't so bad because the str and dmg the enemies did wasn't increased by much. Their HP was though and it made some enemy types have an insane amount of HP. I guess people like one-shotting story bosses though. I do not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

If a story boss is over too quickly the game loses its epic feel.

Like with Sephiroth in FFVII. You get this epic musical intro but the match is over after you summon KotR and do an Omnislash in 2 minutes. You don't even see Supernova.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2010)

There is a modified version of Final Fantasy VII here, only dubbed the Hard mod: 



Although from the comments I think it mostly increases the need to grind a shitload. Anyway I'm not interested in trying it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Cannot view page at work.


----------



## Memos (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cannot view page at work.



Disregard job, obtain MU links :33


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yes.  Yes it is.  One of the worst things about FFVIII, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the crystal chronicles version is the only version I can play due to lacking the proper sytems to play the other versions.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 28, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I got a copy of XIII & I'm actually gonna make an effort to beat it.  Any warnings / pointers on things?



Just play this game gets alot of hate but I enjoyed it had some underrated character development.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2010)

Final Fantasy News!

Square Enix Preparing Final Fantasy Type 0




> It appears Square Enix has another Final Fantasy spinoff in the works. By searching Europe’s trademark database, we discovered Final Fantasy Type-0.
> 
> In addition to a trademark for a potential title, Square Enix filed a logo for Type-0 with "type zero" written in kanji. Usually, Square Enix just files a title like Nier or Tactics Ogre. Since Square Enix registered a logo too, this is probably bigger.
> 
> Square Enix’s 1st production press conference is just a month away. Perhaps, we’ll see Final Fantasy Type-0 popup there.



Curious no?


----------



## Memos (Dec 30, 2010)

It must be a FF7 remake


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> It must be a FF7 remake



What? Why would they call an FFVII remake Type-0?

I bet you this is probably the "Final Fantasy Fortress" game that Grin was working on prior to Square snatching it away, thus ending the shitty devs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2010)

I leave and the thread revives....I hate you all. This makes me want to destroy the world. I am going to destroy the world.


----------



## Memos (Dec 30, 2010)

Esura said:


> What? Why would they call an FFVII remake Type-0?
> 
> I bet you this is probably the "Final Fantasy Fortress" game that Grin was working on prior to Square snatching it away, thus ending the shitty devs.


It was a joke. You know how FF7 fans want 7 to be remade so much that they think it is gonna be everytime Sq2uare announces something.


VastoLorDae said:


> I leave and the thread revives....I hate you all. This makes me want to destroy the world. I am going to destroy the world.


I am going to use Holy to stop you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

It's probably FFVII remake. 





Or a Final Fantasy sex game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I am going to use Holy to stop you.



 DAMMIT! But wait! I will reshape the world into my image, using the power of the gods@ That has never failed yet!



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's probably FFVII remake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Long over do if you ask me.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 31, 2010)

Esura said:


> What? Why would they call an FFVII remake Type-0?



Jenova Project, Sephiroth clones... just saying. 
Could also be a code name like they do for movies.

In any case, a successful FFVII remake would undoubtedly be the most effective way for Square to pull their reputation, stocks and overall profit margin out of the ruins.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> There is a modified version of Final Fantasy VII here, only dubbed the Hard mod:
> 
> 
> 
> Although from the comments I think it mostly increases the need to grind a shitload. Anyway I'm not interested in trying it.



I'm going to give that a shot sometime.

Also XIII is pure fun imo, just not a challenge.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Long over do if you ask me.



You do realize that it's going to be yaoi, right?


----------



## Memos (Dec 31, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You do realize that it's going to be yaoi, right?



Cloud x Sephiroth x Vincent

Or maybe Barrett x Red XIII

So many possibilities.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Barrett x Red XIII



                     .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Cloud x Sephiroth x Vincent



I think I've seen that somewhere...   Too much of that and not enough CecilxKain. Or CecilxKainxRosaxCecil threesome wuv. :33




> Or maybe Barrett x Red XIII



Please... PalomxKhimari is where it's at.


----------



## Memos (Dec 31, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> CecilxKainxRosaxCecil


Well that's just disgusting


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well that's just disgusting



 I know... I'm a sick person...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2010)

For that FF sex game we'll do what CMX suggested several pages back. 

Ultros x every girl.

Especially Eiko though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You do realize that it's going to be yaoi, right?



 Why....why would you do that to me?


----------



## Nois (Jan 1, 2011)

I know it's a bit late, but I finally got to buy me a final Fantasy X copy

Can anyone tell me if FF XII is worth anything in the long run? I've played a bit in French and didn't really get drawn in.

Currently re-playing both FF VI and FF IV on my GBA btw, shit is awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Every FF is worth at least one run through.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2011)

My friends said am most like Hope and combined with Vanille.
Weird...


----------



## Nois (Jan 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Every FF is worth at least one run through.



A valid point

Well, since I can get it for like $15, Imma probably do that at one point. At least for the graphics and Ivalice. I like Ivalice

Ok, so that'll leave me with 1, 2, 3 and 5 to go. I'm completely ignoring X-2 and will probably not play games that were out on consoles other than the SNES, DS and PS2


----------



## Memos (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have a Gamecube or a Wii then give Crystal Chronicles a try if you can find it for cheap. I personally loved it for the time I played.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> If you have a Gamecube or a Wii then give Crystal Chronicles a try if you can find it for cheap. I personally loved it for the time I played.


That game is especially fun with a team of four friends, you know.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> If you have a Gamecube or a Wii then give Crystal Chronicles a try if you can find it for cheap. I personally loved it for the time I played.



I cannot stand Crystal Chronicles personally, but thats mostly because of how kiddy-ish it feels. 

You may like it though, cause they aren't really bad games.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2011)

I hate Cid Raines

I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Having never played XIII I can not comment on this Cid. Gilgamesh is the ultimate Character...no matter what some other crazy morons might think.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Having never played XIII I can not comment on this Cid.


Cid Raines is cool, but not memorable as some other FF Cids like FFIV Cid and FFVII Cid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cid Raines is cool, but not memorable as some other FF Cids like FFIV Cid and FFVII Cid.



 The two bad asses....ses Cids ever. FFIV cid is one of the most bad ass haracter of them all. If not the most. Who else can claim the can survive both an explosion from point blank and a long fall whil over the age of 40(50?)?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2011)

I meant from a battle perspective

He is cheap and and a cheater


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

He is a Cid you show him some damn respect!


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> I meant from a battle perspective
> 
> He is cheap and and a cheater


What? He is easy as hell. Its just a long fight thats all.



VastoLorDae said:


> He is a Cid you show him some damn respect!


Word up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2011)

Dr. Cid is the best Cid.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Cid Highwind is the best. Potty mouth motherfuckers always owns the shit mayn!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> What? He is easy as hell. Its just a long fight thats all.
> 
> 
> Word up.



I defeated him JUST as he transformed, fucking lucky i was

And 4 and 12 Cids the best Cids


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> I defeated him JUST as he transformed, fucking lucky i was
> 
> And 4 and 12 Cids the best Cids


Wait, I totally forgotten there was a Cid in XII. I quit XII. That and III are the only FF games I've ever quit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2011)

Your loss my friend. It is one of the best FFs in my humble opinion.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2011)

I was somehow driven away from  FFXII, but then I played Tactics Advance and Tactics Advance 2. Decided to go back to Ivalice in FF XII, but I have to complete X first, before I can move on.

And I'm a bit confused about XII's battle system, not sure I'll like it.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I was somehow driven away from  FFXII, but then I played Tactics Advance and Tactics Advance 2. Decided to go back to Ivalice in FF XII, but I have to complete X first, before I can move on.



Another logical step from there would be Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Another logical step from there would be Final Fantasy Tactics.



This.

Man, I'm bored. Someone needs to make a FF fangame.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2011)

I am dling me some Tactics tight now:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dr. Cid is the best Cid.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I was somehow driven away from  FFXII, but then I played Tactics Advance and Tactics Advance 2. Decided to go back to Ivalice in FF XII, but I have to complete X first, before I can move on.
> 
> And I'm a bit confused about XII's battle system, not sure I'll like it.



XII's battle system is pretty damn boss. Once you figure it out, you can do some crazy things. Sure you can pretty much program it to do nearly everything for you but at the same time, it allows for some ingenious strats on Marks and Bosses. It allows you the freedom to play how you want. Don't want them doing everything for you? That's fine, you can still play it like a "traditional" FF.

If possible, try the FFXII: Zodiac International Version. It's more polished, the character roles are pre-defined so you don't get characters that are more or less the same and the difficulty of Marks and Bosses increases because you need even more tactics and strategy to account for spells you can't have and armor you can't wear. I believe they actually made summons useful, though honestly I rarely ever use summons in the games unless they are stupid broken like Knights of the Round from VII.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> XII's battle system is pretty damn boss. Once you figure it out, you can do some crazy things. Sure you can pretty much program it to do nearly everything for you but at the same time, it allows for some ingenious strats on Marks and Bosses. It allows you the freedom to play how you want. Don't want them doing everything for you? That's fine, you can still play it like a "traditional" FF.
> 
> If possible, try the FFXII: Zodiac International Version. It's more polished, the character roles are pre-defined so you don't get characters that are more or less the same and the difficulty of Marks and Bosses increases because you need even more tactics and strategy to account for spells you can't have and armor you can't wear. I believe they actually made summons useful, though honestly I rarely ever use summons in the games unless they are stupid broken like Knights of the Round from VII.



Man KotR on w-summon + mimic is soooo broken.

And what you're saying about the Zodiac thing made me interested. I usually get confused for a long time before I figure what I want each player to be. The fact that there is only one non-hume character in the game has put me off initially, as I'd like me some moogles and bantaas. Also, form what I've noticed, they could use the same equipment, which idk, I think I didn't find all that cool. Maybe the Zodiac version would be more to my liking.

Imma surely get it after FFX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2011)

I still call bullshit on how a lot of Marks and stronger bosses have Zero Charge Time for any of their attacks when you get them to low enough health.

It's totaly unfair.


----------



## Memos (Jan 3, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I still call bullshit on how a lot of Marks and stronger bosses have Zero Charge Time for any of their attacks when you get them to low enough health.
> 
> It's totaly unfair.


Fights become more difficult as they go on, as do most things. What's bullshit about that? Only adds to the challenge and tension which is good when you're facing a monster who is meant to be very powerful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

FFIV Cid is the best Cid.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2011)

Ewww. 

I guess you're into FILFs.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

The best Cid is obvious FFIX's regent Cid. I mean who wouldn't love a lecherous ruler of the most technological city in FFIX that gets turned into an oblog from his cheating ways then a frog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't hate on FFIV Cid. He gave his life to die as a hero. 

Or was that Galuf? I don't even remember now, honestly. I need to play that game again.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't hate on FFIV Cid. He gave his life to die as a hero.
> 
> Or was that Galuf? I don't even remember now, honestly. I need to play that game again.



yeah your confusing him with Galuf although I haven't played FFIV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait isn't Galuf from FFV?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait isn't Galuf from FFV?



yeah he's from V


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Then it was Cid that died in FFIV, right?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then it was Cid that died in FFIV, right?



That was Tellah.

This is Cid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vZAYuYBLk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

Right, I was remembering it correctly. The only rub is that Cid somehow survived that. Which really is a testament to his sheer badassery.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 3, 2011)

When Yiazmat and some of the other marks did that Growing Threat shit where they doubled their lvl... dear god was I annoyed. But at the same time, made me want to beat their asses even more for thinking they could whoop my ass.

I kinda wanna play the FFIV DS version now. Seems more polished than the original and doesn't come off quite as cheesy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

so who is the hardest boss in each FF and who is the hardest one among them?


----------



## Soul (Jan 4, 2011)

FF XIII is quite good.
IIRC, the game-play is different from the others, but it's worth the shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so who is the hardest boss in each FF and who is the hardest one among them?


 Hardest final boss for me was Ex-Death in FFV. But he's an odd one. He beat my ass the first time, but was really easy the second.

Close second is the Cloud of Darkness from FFIII. That mother-fucker was hard.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 4, 2011)

It's hard to compare boss difficulty across different games because they all benefitted/suffered from their own leveling- and battle system. 

Hence I'll have to go with Emerald WEAPON of FFVII. Not only do you require a great deal of items and materia to have as much as a shot at it, but locating them, not to mention breeding a Gold Chocobo, without a guide could take weeks. Also, the level grinding of FFVII seemed tediously slow compared to other installments of the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Ruby Weapon was harder than Emerald for me the first time through. But if you cound optional bosses then it gets even harder to judge, so I didn't.


----------



## Memos (Jan 4, 2011)

I still haven't beaten Ozma (FF9) to this day 

He's not the hardest from how i've seen others beat him but I really found him annoying. I just didn't go back with the proper skills and equipment.

Yiazmat from 12 is not easy but he's more about endurance than anything.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2011)

Deff Ozma in FF IX and VII's Emerald Weapon.

I have yet to beat the optional bosses in FF VI Advance, but from what I've read, the prep itself is a sore.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 5, 2011)

Emerald weapon can easily be beaten using Barret's Missing Score and some hero drinks (i.e., that integer overflow one-hit kill thing). I already got a Game Over lb from CS on Ruby too haha.

Otherwise you can still beat them using Ungarmax + 7777 or something pretty easily too. There weren't such tricks for Yiazmat in FFXII. This guy was a pain to take down quickly. I liked the challenge.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

The easiest way to take down Ruby was with the W-Summon. Summoning Hades meant he would be frozen for a few turns. Then summoning KotR would cause a lot of damage. Keep summoning Hades then KotR and he wouldn't even get a hit in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I never used those cheap tricks to beat either, though I did utilize W-Summon to phoenix myself in the Ruby fight, I think. I managed to beat them mother-fuckers and it felt like a huge accomplishment. 

Still need to replay FFV and beat Omega Weapon.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not cheap, it's just smart and efficient


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

The Hero Drink thing is especially cheap.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

I never used that because I didn't understand what it did exactly.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2011)

Ozma was a bitch starting battles out with moves that could wipe the party out before we even get a turn. Omega Weapon off of VIII is another cheating bastard Terra break.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

Did anyone find Zodiark from FF12 difficult? I was just talking to someone about hm and as hard as he was, I remember enjoying that battle more than finding it frustratingly hard.


----------



## DaDarkDude (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been a Hardcore FF fan for the past two years. I finished FF 1-10, and 13. Awesome experience. I hate 2 and 8, but 9 and 6 were orgasmic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Why do people always hate on FFII? I enjoyed that game and I played it on the NES. The level system was strange, sure, but it wasn't that bad. I liked being able o buff myself up by killing myself.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

So did anyone sign up for watching the live stream of the January 18th 1st Production Department Premiere event? More spinoffs of Final Fantasy will probably appear like Type 0.... >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the first I've heard of such a thing.


----------



## DaDarkDude (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do people always hate on FFII? I enjoyed that game and I played it on the NES. The level system was strange, sure, but it wasn't that bad. I liked being able o buff myself up by killing myself.



Don't get me wrong, the story was awesome and it was pretty interesting... it was just something felt off about it. Maybe it was the 30% of the game quest to find Holy, then me spending hours like an idiot leveling it up thinking it's gonna kick ass only to realize that it has the same destructive power as a Firaga. That just frustrated me.

Other than that, I loved the dragon-riding part, and story. I also loved the characters... the system, eh, not so much.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

There will be a world premiere trailer of Versus XIII and announcements expanding on Duodecim, spinoffs, and unnannounced Final Fantasy titles. Luckily, if I get in, ill be streaming the live stream in 1080p in a private session =P


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

In my translation the ultimate spell was Ultima. 

Maybe that did it for me. I remember the game being really hard towards the end. That isn't very common in a FF game.


----------



## DaDarkDude (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh sorry, maybe it was Ultima. I played it a while ago, so I don't remember. I just remember it having less damage than a firaga, despite being at a higher level. x.x

And yeah, it was pretty difficult, but I honestly believe FFIII was tougher. Besides, I played the PSP remake, so I think it was generally easier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> There will be a world premiere trailer of Versus XIII and announcements expanding on Duodecim, spinoffs, and unnannounced Final Fantasy titles. Luckily, if I get in, ill be streaming the live stream in 1080p in a private session =P


 I can't read no Japanese! 


DaDarkDude said:


> Oh sorry, maybe it was Ultima. I played it a while ago, so I don't remember. I just remember it having less damage than a firaga, despite being at a higher level. x.x
> 
> And yeah, it was pretty difficult, but I honestly believe FFIII was tougher. Besides, I played the PSP remake, so I think it was generally easier


 Oh, the NES game wasn't brutal or anything, but it was quite difficult. I also played the NES version of FFIII. The only thing I had trouble with there was the Cloud of Darkness.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2011)

Type 0 interests me a lot. I really want to know what it is exactly. And if it's a game, then it beter be good


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Basically its a premium event for fans, it was supposed to be the Fabula Novellis Crystallis Conference but they changed the name and delayed the date. You can sign up to be one of the 10000 to be selected to watch the live streaming of the event on January 18, (5:00 am in the morning for me). I signed up and I will be recording/live streaming if I do get selected in a private session.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Eh, I'm not too worried about finding out about the event the next day or something. I was never that big on catching stuff "first" or being there for live conferences.

Though the Blizzcon's D3 stuff was pretty fun.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Im just hyped for the world premiere of Versus XIII =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll be hyped when I can play it.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im just hyped for the world premiere of Versus XIII =D



Oh yes, although I probably won't be able to play it, as I can't afford either a PS3 or an Xbox, I wil enjoy seeing it at least.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh yes, although I probably won't be able to play it, as I can't afford a *PS3 *I wil enjoy seeing it at least.



Fixed, the game's a PS3 Exclusive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I will get it when it's cheaper than 59.99.


----------



## DaDarkDude (Jan 5, 2011)

Versus XIII looks kick ass, and so does the rest of the lineup. I want the 2nd Birthday :c


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will get it when it's cheaper than 59.99.



O.O Im gonna get it first day, Fuck 59.99, ill get it for 100+ if it costs that much 

*@DaDarkDude:* Tis' Third (3rd) Birthday


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2011)

Going back to bosses, ya know who I always liked?

Trema


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd pay 29.99 for it if it is good. 

Maybe 39.99 depending on how long the game is. They really owe me for FFXIII. :taichou


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ugly giant monsters? 
Ozma looks like a marble.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 5, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I never used that because I didn't understand what it did exactly.



Hero drinks increase among other things the character's attack mod by 30%. You take 4 of these in a battle and your attack mod is doubled (there's a 100% cap). Defense, magic and mdef also increase, so it basically makes your character uber. Emerald wouldn't hit you for 100 with those on.

The integer overflow thing is a bit more complicated but to put it simply, the damage computed is so high that there is a result overflow (the resulting value doesn't fit in the bits supposed to hold it) leading to negative damage. The game thinks you owned the monster and *its* HP overflowed, so it kills it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Ugly giant monsters?
> Ozma looks like a marble.



Shinryu/Neo Shinryu is not ugly, either.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd pay 29.99 for it if it is good.
> 
> Maybe 39.99 depending on how long the game is. They really owe me for FFXIII. :taichou



Well, I watched playthroughs of FFXIII before I considered buying it, when I saw Hope's mother die the most retarded way, I dropped buying it  But Versus will be worth any amount of my money. Nomura Style


----------



## blackbird (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Fixed, the game's a PS3 Exclusive



That's what they said about FFXIII.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Azhra said:


> That's what they said about FFXIII.



And director of FFVersusXIII is the director of Kingdom Hearts. So what? =S


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 5, 2011)

Not this shit again.

@Kusu: Zodiark was a really fun fight for me. I died to him twice before I managed to take him down. What really gets me is how people bitched about no save point before fighting him. Meaning, if you died, you had to traverse the mines all over again to get to him. The first time, I didn't have vaccines on me so I pretty much just died cause I couldn't cure myself. Second time, I just got real unlucky with his ultimate move that has a chance to kill you. He killed all 3 of my guys despite me wearing darkness absorbing gear and my secondary party wasn't leveled high enough to survive his onslaught.

This leads me to a rant though. That's what's missing in RPGs and FFs nowadays. There's fucking save points everywhere and no sense of danger because if you die, you'll be right there. Sure it's convenient, but it takes away from the fights. I thought it was irritating that I had to redo the mines to get to Zodiark but I loved it at the same time. When I finally beat his ass, felt like an accomplishment, moreso than Ultima or the other Espers. Yiazmat, I somewhat understand why they did what they did with him. Unless you gambit yourself properly, don't expect to beat him in under an hour.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well, I watched playthroughs of FFXIII before I considered buying it, when I saw Hope's mother die the most retarded way, I dropped buying it  But Versus will be worth any amount of my money. *Nomura Style*



This, fucking this

Ever since Nomura dropped the FFs they were awkward to say the least. If he's on board of vXIII then the game will rape big time.


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't care much about Nomura, but i still give him his props. What i really hate about him, it's his dick riding of FF 7.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Don't care much about Nomura, but i still give him his props. What i really hate about him, it's his dick riding of FF 7.



Dont hate him for it, hate the fans for loving FFVII so much (like me)

They just took advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 6, 2011)

^Which any person or company would naturally want to do.

If it's popular, and fans would like it, do it.  Make that money--that's business 101.

On a side note, Versus XIII does have me excited since it's Nomura's work.  I'm looking forward to more trailers though.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2011)

To me FFVII was always a 60% ripoff of FFVI

Though I loved the game and it's my most replayed installment. Just because I like the vibe it gives.

Though FF IXs chokobo mini-game was the ebst shit ever


----------



## Deimos (Jan 6, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @Kusu: Zodiark was a really fun fight for me. I died to him twice before I managed to take him down. What really gets me is how people bitched about no save point before fighting him. Meaning, if you died, you had to traverse the mines all over again to get to him. The first time, I didn't have vaccines on me so I pretty much just died cause I couldn't cure myself. Second time, I just got real unlucky with his ultimate move that has a chance to kill you. He killed all 3 of my guys despite me wearing darkness absorbing gear and my secondary party wasn't leveled high enough to survive his onslaught.



I killed it without trouble in my first save, and it owned my ass the second time I played the game. I don't remember why exactly, but I suspect I never bothered using shell when it was spamming darkja. So yeah, it's small and all but if you don't take it seriously it can pwn you haha.

I also don't mind scarce save points because it's a good motivation factor. When you save before a boss, you don't care what happens in the fight and you can give up and try again at any point, unless it's a Yiazmat-like thing. When you can't, you have to be prepared to anything and adapt on the fly. There's also a difference, at least for me, between beating the guy on the first try (much more likely if you had no save point nearby) and beating him after a couple of tries.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi everyone in this lovely thread!

I found this a while ago and I was reading trough it and found one very interesting post about some debate over FFIV, VI and even some VII, and as big of a retarded fangirl I am I could not help but post about it even if the post itself is very old.

Is how this whole fangirl thing works I guess!



Esura said:


> What...? Did you seriously play FFVI at all? Every character in the game was very, very bland and seemingly based off simple archetypes with no added depth. FFIV's characters was based off simple archetypes as well but the game had enough focus and depth added to the characters to make each one compelling. I seriously cant tell you the name of half the cast for FFVI, thats how forgettable they are.



Okay first of all I must make a disclaimer:

I LOVE FF4, is one of my favorite games ever and is my 4th overall favorite FF game (including spin offs), I have the SNES, PS1, GBA and DS versions so don't think I'm some kind of FF4 hater okay?

with that said...

COME ON! did you really just said that FFVI characters are "_very, very bland and seemingly based off simple archetypes with no added depth"_, really?

I can accept that to some degree, I mean its your opinion and thats perfectly fine...

BUT then you go ahead and say that _"FFIV's characters was based off simple archetypes as well but the game had enough focus and depth added to the characters to make each one compelling"._

Now that's just being a little biased if you ask me, again I love FF4 more than most people would, (do I need to post my little shrine with all my copies of the game?) but come on, all the problems you say FF6 has (the ones you CONSTANTLY mention in this thread) are also in FF4, and in this game they are actually WORST!

I will go ahead and say that everything FF4 did wrong FF6 did it right.

But don't take just my word for granted, I respect your opinion in FF6, my problem is how much you praise FF4 as the perfect game that makes FF6 look lame when is a game that shares and even worsens most of its problems.

Lets see an example of your "compelling characters"

Lets start with Palom and Porom, they are basically 2 mages that join you because... and they are children! and they are twins and they sacrifice themselves to save you! (they get better)

What the game does for them huh? how are they compelling? because they cast "break" to stop a wall? is that all they need to be compelling? do they even have a backstory other than being mage apprentices?

And what about Rydia? first she is like "You killed my mom! I hate you!" then she is like "Oh you saved me from soldiers! I don't hate you anymore!" and then she is like "I hate fire! It killed my mom! *2 seconds later* Oh well not anymore! *melts ice" YAY!" then she is like "Oh Leviathan ate me! I'm DED!" then she comes back and is like "I got better! and I'm an adult now LOLZ!"

And what about Rosa? its like she is only there to give the party a reason to go in a quest, either she catch some illness and needs some gem to get cured or she gets kidnapped or some shit... so compelling!!

And about the rest of the cast, the VAST majority of them are just there to fill spots in your party (*Cough*PalomandPorom*cough*) and then they die (they get better later) and thats it... and no, just because some character suddenly decided to jump of a cliff with a bomb or stop a wall by turning to stone doesn't make them suddenly memorable or "compelling" to me.

You say that one of the biggest problems FF6 has is that "the game doesn't have a clear main character and focuses on too many characters", when that is actually one thing that makes it superior to FF4 in both story telling and character development.

Again an example will make this statement more clear:

Remember the time in FF6 when the group is separated after riding the raft after the returner base part? the game makes you follow 3 scenarios each with 1 different character, now Imagine that you just follow Terra's part, and then you arrive to Narshe and Find Sabin and Locke there, but never see their part of the scenario.

Now would not that SUCK? not only we miss a LOT of character development and interesting both scenario and meetings, but the story feels incomplete and cheap because you never get to see just how the hell they managed to arrive to Narshe.

Now look at FF4, in the game you are ALWAYS bond to Cecil, so if the group happens to be separated, (by I dunno... a freaking Leviathan attack!) you never get to see what happened to the others, you just met them again and they tell you that they "got better" thats it! I mean who want to know just how the heck Cid managed to survive and what happened to him and Yang right? pfff! yeah sure they are just side characters, no body cares about those... oh but wait! this is the holy mother of all good game character development FF4! so I guess it would be expected to... you know... SEE WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM!!

And also Rydia, wouldn't it be awesome to see her arrive to the esper world and see her train there? nah that would make her character actually DEVELOP! god forbid that! its all about Cecil the oh so awesome main character! fuck the rest!

Again, I don't hate FF4, but is clear that it did a lot of things wrong as is nowhere near as flawless as you portray it, and I'm not saying either that FF6 is like TEH BEST EVER! in terms of storytelling and character development, but it had a way better overall character development than 4, the game actually let you control most of the cast along the adventure so you could get to know them and did a fantastic job on fleshing them out and develop them, and believe me thats way better than some cheesy "sacrifice" scene.



Esura said:


> Its music is great, but FFIV and FFVII would like to have a word with you as those soundtracks on those games make FFVI's look like a joke in comparison.



Whoa!!

Easy there! I respect a lot your opinion but, outright saying that those soundtracks make FF6's OST "look like a joke" is just wrong!

FF6 had one amazing soundtrack that I dare to say NO game could make it look like a joke, no game in existence can because how solid it is, you can love a OST, you can say its better than FF6's, but you CAN'T downgrade it to a joke, ever.

Again, you put FF4 WAY above what it really is, the OST of 4 is great yes, and I will say that indeed 4 has the best *battle themes* of the entire series. (really those battle themes are so good and catchy is ridiculous! not even 6 or 7 comes close!)

But when it comes to the REST of the overall soundtrack, I think 4 is pretty in the average of the series, the dungeon and towns themes are okay but not specifically memorable (I have trouble even remembering them) The main theme is great and so is the map but... the rest not so much, it even has some music that I find weird and annoying. (dancer theme anyone?)

Again I have trouble even remembering most themes in the game, specially since whenever I think about FF4 music, I think of the damn battle themes (they...are...so...GOOD! )

FF6 in change is OOZING with great and extremely memorable themes, for starters EVERY character specific theme is great and as soon as you hear them you think of the character, it has a very varied and rich selection of tracks, most of them used for specific parts of the game. 

It even has an entire opera movement! the final boss theme is 17 minutes long and the ending has a massive (and fucking awesome) 30 mins long theme that medleys all the character themes!! is just insane!!

So in short, while I respect that you like FF4 and 7 OST way more than 6, I will never approve that someone calls 6's OST a "joke", and sir (or madame?) I will stand firm in this, fell free to try to prove me wrong, but there is NO WAY FF6's OST is a joke against FF4 or ANY game soundtrack.

And for good measure:



































































If this is a joke, it's a damn fine one!



Esura said:


> There was nothing that truly stands out in FFVI's battle system at all imo. FFVII surpassed it in every way in that regard. Only problem with FFVII's was that you only used three people instead of four.



Again, I respect your opinion, but you just manage to ALWAYS make it a comparison and an unfair statement.

Now you say that  FF7 Battle system surpassed 6 in every regard and that the only problem was that 7's use 3 people?

Where to begin...

First of all FF6 and FF7 Battle Systems are extremely similar, in fact the 7 one is a little dumbed down compared to 6's.

Why? well for starters: every character in 7 is the same! the only difference is the limit breaks, no more!

Yeah in 6 you can also teach every magic to every character, but each character had a unique ability AND a specific equipment set they can use.

In 7 the only equipable things are weapons and "Bangles" and every character can use every bangle in the game (except some ones that are Male/female specific) so that makes the character even less unique since they can pretty much use the same armor as the rest, and the weapons doesn't even add a lot of difference, so it all boils down to Limits, is the only thing that varies from char to char.

it was so bad that I can have any party without much impact, it doesn't matter if I use Barret or Tifa or Yuffie as long as they use a good materia set, wich one I choose is almost pointless.

So in the end, FF7 improved some aspects of the battle system (the materia system was easy to use, the limit breaks) but it was a downgrade on some other aspects (smaller party, less variety on character classes)

So is NOT an "improvement in every way" as you say.


Damn this was long! I'm such a nerd!


----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2011)

^tl;dr

I've replayed FFVII over christmas and it was as nice as ever.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm replaying VIII again, but this time I decided to take a different approach.
This time I'm cheating.  This is... what, my fifth attempt to finally buckle down and just get through the game?  Ugh...

As I had anticipated it's made the game a bit more enjoyable in that I don't have to waste time with fucking Triple Triad... motherfucking Triple Triad...

But holy crap is junctioning still as bad as ever.  And I'd forgotten that there are parts in the game where they simply remove your GFs, so if you don't notice and keep going with the game at least two of your characters are completely gimped. :/
Whoever came up with THAT brilliant idea should be punched in the face.

For some reason aside from one scene I no longer have the urge to choke Squall though Rinoa and Irvine are irritating me more than ever.  It occurred to me that Irvine knows their past but was still going to abandon them all in the prison.  Wtf?  And Rinoa's incredibly bratty and spoiled.
Anyway, need to finish disc two.  I'm at that part where Rinoa has to hang onto that ledge and you have to go rescue her by having a fistfight in the sky...?


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2011)

Why do people always think that FF VI didn't have limit breaks?

FFVI  Limit Breaks.

The Materia system and the GF junctioning are both based on the Magicite stuff.

Aerith was too similar to Terra in terms of being a hybrid of two species.

Sephiroth was a result of an experiment with the game's source of magic. Kefka went insane because Cid performed his first infusion ever on him.


Although I agree that FFVII was an improvement overall, the games are just too simila for my liking.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

> And Rinoa's incredibly bratty and spoiled.


Bratty I can see(though not "incredibly", as you put it), but spoiled? How?



> Why do people always hate on FFII? I enjoyed that game and I played it on the NES. The level system was strange, sure, but it wasn't that bad. I liked being able o buff myself up by killing myself.



Takes too damn long for my taste. I liked the game, but I cant help but think the time I spent leveling up in 2 would have made me much more powerful in another FF.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Rinoa is the daughter of a high-up military official who lives in a giant house.
She runs a "resistance movement" yet has no concept of actually fighting, dying and getting down and dirty with those in power.

As pointed out by Squall and the others, the Forest Owls were an absolute joke and not any sort of legitimate rebel movement. It was the brainchild of a 16-year-old rich kid.

She's positively spoiled. And stupid.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rinoa is the daughter of a high-up military official who lives in a giant house.
> She runs a "resistance movement" yet has no concept of actually fighting, dying and getting down and dirty with those in power.
> 
> As pointed out by Squall and the others, the Forest Owls were an absolute joke and not any sort of legitimate rebel movement. It was the brainchild of a 16-year-old rich kid.
> ...



She left a life of luxury to try and help people because she doesn't like what her government is doing, went back to a prison to save the SeeDs, and stayed with the SeeDs to stop the missiles and fight a war despite no obligation to do so on her part. It wasn't her brain child, it was Zone and Watts. They started it because Deling killed their fathers. Why they let her lead it I dont know, but they probably couldn't do any better I guess.

She tried getting down and dirty, and that didnt work so well, what with the zombie. There was only about half a dozen of them, so what fighting could they do against a military with no weapons? Gorrila warfare against a nation as vast as Galabadia probably isn't going to work so well. The lack of efficiency can definitely be attributed to stupidity, but her heart was in the right place.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough.

Though Rinoa always rubs me the wrong way because she has what is possibly the stupidest part of the stupidest segment in the entire game.

I'm talking, of course, about the "we all grew up together!" bit. After that all happens, she chimes in that she's suddenly found a desire to be a pacifist. She doesn't want to fight.
Everyone sayd "sorry, we gotta fight".

And *that is all we ever hear about it.* SHe randomly started complaining about violence, when she was a fucking resistance leader, for one scene and one scene only. THat's not character development. It's...worthless.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Though Rinoa always rubs me the wrong way because she has what is possibly the stupidest part of the stupidest segment in the entire game.
> 
> ...



Agreed. One of the many things wrong with that scene. Seemed like they couldn't think of anything for her to do, and decided to just say general, obvious, incredibly stupid shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why do people always think that FF VI didn't have limit breaks?
> 
> FFVI  Limit Breaks.
> 
> ...


 The desperation moves in FFVI were almost useless and never triggered unless you aim to get them specifically. I didn't even know they existed until I read about it after beating the game. I think one went off and I didn't know what it was, but you can go the entire game without ever seeing one.


Piekage said:


> Bratty I can see(though not "incredibly", as you put it), but spoiled? How?
> 
> 
> 
> Takes too damn long for my taste. I liked the game, but I cant help but think the time I spent leveling up in 2 would have made me much more powerful in another FF.


 Just added to the challenge. 

FFII is a true RPGer's game.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The desperation moves in FFVI were almost useless and never triggered unless you aim to get them specifically. I didn't even know they existed until I read about it after beating the game. I think one went off and I didn't know what it was, but you can go the entire game without ever seeing one.



True enough, nonetheless, it was there and it came from there. They probably figured that a lot of people saw it like that and decided to put a specific command for it.

Became one of the trademarks of the franchise anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

By the time you figure it out you're already spamming endless Ultima loops, 8x9999 hits, and a myriad of other broken things. If they were as useful as they can be in FFVII it'd be pretty fun, I suppose. 

Maybe they can expand on them in the FFVI super HD remake on PS3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

I lol....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

cant believe ive never seen this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks pretty nifty.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I lol....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why no cool characters?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Mog is cool.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 6, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> cant believe ive never seen this


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ...in the FFVI super HD remake on PS3.



That's a remake i would like to see.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mog is cool.


I'll give you that one. 



Shɑnɑ said:


> Sora's cool



I don't like him, albeit he is the one with the most personality there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know what woud be better: FFVI remake or sex with my celebrity crush, Molly Quinn.













After some mental debate I'll have to pick the FFVI remake. At least that one won't laugh at the size of my penis.


----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2011)

HD Celes will laugh also laugh at your penis.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mog is cool.



Mog is uber


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> HD Celes will laugh also laugh at your penis.


 


Nois said:


> Mog is uber


 I stand corrected. 



Mog is uber cool.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Square would be trolling me if they made a FFVI remake over FFVII. Hell, I'd rather they remake FFI over FFVI.

Actually, that wouldn't be bad at all honestly.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Square would be trolling me if they made a FFVI remake over FFVII. Hell, I'd rather they remake FFI over FFVI.
> 
> Actually, that wouldn't be bad at all honestly.



Esura your hate for VI is no better than the hate that VII and XIII receives your like an anti FFVII hater considering you don't seem to be a raving fanboy like others I've witnessed.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Why no cool characters?



Hey Lightning and Cloud are cool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Square would be trolling me if they made a FFVI remake over FFVII. Hell, I'd rather they remake FFI over FFVI.
> 
> Actually, that wouldn't be bad at all honestly.


 Yes, that's exactly what we need. Another FFI remake. 

Quit trollin'.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Shɑnɑ said:


> Thats nice looking, but why is Cloud in AC outfit? Bah, its still nice on the eyes.



Because the footage is taken from FFVII Advent Children.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Esura your hate for VI is no better than the hate that VII and XIII receives your like an anti FFVII hater considering you don't seem to be a raving fanboy like others I've witnessed.


Actually I dont hate FFVI at all. I just hate how people keep letting nostalgia cloud their judgement on older games. And yes, I'm guilty of this as well with my FFIV comparison a few pages back, so my bad for that. Ignore that post, that was me being a troll. What made me come to this realization is actually playing the older games now more thoroughly....and my god they really do not hold up. FFVII is not the best FF game, nor FFVI, nor FFIV...none of them are. I'd be lying through my teeth if I said the older FF games were better than the newer ones.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, that's exactly what we need. Another FFI remake.
> 
> Quit trollin'.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't let nostalgia cloud my judgement. I played FFVI and FFVII in tandem and FFVI was just better.


PS: 

CrazyMoronX  - 383 
Zaelapolopollo  - 336


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, that's only because I have ADD. My interest in Final Fantasy comes and goes.

It's not at its peak level right now. Got other stuff on my mind. Plus I was on vacation for about 3 weeks.

Just think about this. You probably had something like a 200 post lead when I even entered this thread. I'll catch up to you again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Got any other excuses?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't let nostalgia cloud my judgement. I played FFVI and FFVII in tandem and FFVI was just better.



This is very much true... While I'm more attached to the cast of FFVII due to nostalgia and the expanded universe, there's hardly any denying FFVI was just a better game overall. A sizeable cast, a unique way of gaining magic and stats, a great story... Was there anything FFVI actually did poorly?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This is very much true... While I'm more attached to the cast of FFVII due to nostalgia and the expanded universe, there's hardly any denying FFVI was just a better game overall.* A sizeable cast*, a unique way of gaining magic and stats, a great story... Was there anything FFVI actually did poorly?



The bolded has always been debatable to me as I can't see why people glorify this cast as the best to me that belongs to FF IX but thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This is very much true... While I'm more attached to the cast of FFVII due to nostalgia and the expanded universe, there's hardly any denying FFVI was just a better game overall. A sizeable cast, a unique way of gaining magic and stats, a great story... Was there anything FFVI actually did poorly?


FFVI was a great game for its time, but its not just "the better game overall." FFVII had a unique way of gaining magic and stats as well, a great story (although stories in games are a subjective matter), and despite the lack of a sizeable cast that FFVI had, FFVII's characters were much more developed than FFVI, so they even out in that respect. 

And if I want to, I can rip apart FFVI, considering at the time there were better JRPGs than it, but thats not the point I'm trying to get across.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't let nostalgia cloud my judgement. I played FFVI and FFVII in tandem and FFVI was just better.



As have I, and while you may like FFVI more than FFVII...its not better than FFVII. I cannot say FFVII (my favorite) to be the best FF game as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This is very much true... While I'm more attached to the cast of FFVII due to nostalgia and the expanded universe, there's hardly any denying FFVI was just a better game overall. A sizeable cast, a unique way of gaining magic and stats, a great story... Was there anything FFVI actually did poorly?


Well the summons in FFVI sucked pretty hard. That's about it though.



Esura said:


> FFVI was a great game for its time, but its not just "the better game overall." FFVII had a unique way of gaining magic and stats as well, a great story (although stories in games are a subjective matter), and despite the lack of a sizeable cast that FFVI had, FFVII's characters were much more developed than FFVI, so they even out in that respect.
> 
> And if I want to, I can rip apart FFVI, considering at the time there were better JRPGs than it, but thats not the point I'm trying to get across.
> 
> ...


The characters were not any more developed than FFVI and it had twice the roster. The only characters that got more than a scene or two of development in FFVI was Cloud, Sephiroth, and Tifa--maybe Barret to an extent. Everyone else got as much time as FFVI characters did (a few scenes and a scenario).


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well the summons in FFVI sucked pretty hard. That's about it though.
> 
> 
> The characters were not any more developed than FFVI and it had twice the roster. The only characters that got more than a scene or two of development in FFVI was Cloud, Sephiroth, and Tifa--maybe Barret to an extent. Everyone else got as much time as FFVI characters did (a few scenes and a scenario).


You forgot Aerith and Vincent...and not maybe to Barret, he had worthy development.

But when I think about it....other than the one scene, Cait Sith was useless, as was Yuffie (even though I like her...hentai-wise). But the others were expounded on much more than all of the playable characters in FFVI. Only the core characters in that game had any development. Alot of the other playable characters felt like fillers....like Cait Siths


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I don't let nostalgia cloud my judgement.* I played FFVI and FFVII in tandem and FFVI was just better.
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...



 Tell me...with both games over 10 years old, what does nostalgia have to do with it?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well the summons in FFVI sucked pretty hard. That's about it though.
> 
> 
> The characters were not any more developed than FFVI and it had twice the roster. The only characters that got more than a scene or two of development in FFVI was Cloud, Sephiroth, and Tifa--maybe Barret to an extent. Everyone else got as much time as FFVI characters did (a few scenes and a scenario).



Barret got tons of development more so than Tifa. Cids development was better than characters like Umago,Gau,Mog,Relm,Strago, and Gogo I can't coment on Shadows because I didn't do the sidequests but his can be comparible to Vincents. Edgar and Sabins character development didn't impress me nor Setzers that much Cyans was decent Celes was easily the best.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

Boo your opinions. FFVIII>VII & VI, why? Idk I just liked it. Arguing over which FF is best usually just ends in a pissing contest.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The bolded has always been debatable to me as I can't see why people glorify this cast as the best to me that belongs to FF IX but thats just my humble opinion.



I didn't say the best, I said the biggest. 



Esura said:


> FFVI was a great game for its time, but its not just "the better game overall." FFVII had a unique way of gaining magic and stats as well, a great story (although stories in games are a subjective matter), and despite the lack of a sizeable cast that FFVI had, FFVII's characters were much more developed than FFVI, so they even out in that respect.



I actually think FFVI's way of gaining magic is more unique, since you had to equip specific Espers and complete a set number of battles with them equipped. The Materia system was great, but there was just something about being granted a portion of an Esper's power (ie magic) by equipping it for a certain amount of time that just felt so _right_. I'm glad they expanded upon that system for FFIX with equipment.

And I'm not entirely sure the characters were deeper, either. At least not until the Compilations of FFVII started rolling out and adding more depth to each and every character, by which time the cast of FFVII began overshadowing every other game's cast in terms of depth and player attachment.



> And if I want to, I can rip apart FFVI, considering at the time there were better JRPGs than it, but thats not the point I'm trying to get across.



Anyone can rip apart any game, it's not hard. In fact, if the internet is anything to go by, it's easier to point out a game's shortcomings than to accept where it excels.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You forgot Aerith and Vincent...and not maybe to Barret, he had worthy development.
> 
> But when I think about it....other than the one scene, Cait Sith was useless, as was Yuffie (even though I like her...hentai-wise). But the others were expounded on much more than all of the playable characters in FFVI. Only the core characters in that game had any development. Alot of the other playable characters felt like fillers....like Cait Siths



Yuffie and Cait Sith actually had some development Yuffies probably would have been better had she not been a side character. But Cait Sith as stupid of a character as he was he actually was tied to the plot through his actual persona as Reeve. Reeves character was there to show that not everyone in Shinra were heartless corporate assholes. Aerith actuially didn't really get any development to me she was the Serah for FFVII


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Boo your opinions. FFVIII>VII & VI, why? Idk I just liked it. Arguing over which FF is best usually just ends in a pissing contest.



I prefer the term debating. I like hearing why you might like a said final fantasy with reason and logic and i provide my opinion. Arguing is arrrgggh Sephiorth is better than that stupid clown Kefka or Kefka is better than that emo mama's boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You forgot Aerith and Vincent...and not maybe to Barret, he had worthy development.
> 
> But when I think about it....other than the one scene, Cait Sith was useless, as was Yuffie (even though I like her...hentai-wise). But the others were expounded on much more than all of the playable characters in FFVI. Only the core characters in that game had any development. Alot of the other playable characters felt like fillers....like Cait Siths


 Vincent had a story? I must've missed it. He was almost like Gogo "oh, hey, here's a new character". Except he had a little bit of a side story with that doctor or whatever.

I'm going to have to say that at best they were equal.

Locke had good development throughout the game with Celes's relationship, his ex-girlfriend, etc.

Terra had good development as well with her history with Kefka, Esper origins, and a bunch of WoR stuff/end-game stuff.

Celes had the same with Cid, Kefka, Locke, and being a hot babe.

Setzer had a good story with his lost love, but he was fairly under-developed.

Sabin and Edgar both had nice, intertwining stories. 

Cyan had a decent one, too, even had a softer side shown in the WoR, and his fun dream sequence.

Shadow had a lot of development if you follow his dream sequences, but outside of that he was a shadowy figure on purpose without much story. 

Relm & Strago were perhaps on the low-end, but they matched Cid from FFVII at least. 


So where is all this huge character development for FFVII? Every FFVI character, except the bonus characters (there were 3), had story, decent side-quests, progression, and purpose.


VastoLorDae said:


> Tell me...with both games over 10 years old, what does nostalgia have to do with it?


 I played FFVI years before I played FFVII, and at a younger age. Nostalgia should lean in its favor.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Boo your opinions. FFVIII>VII & VI, why? Idk I just liked it. Arguing over which FF is best usually just ends in a pissing contest.


Agreed. Its something I had to learn on my own. I just find it absurd when someone claim....say FFVI, a older game...is much "better" than say FFXII. The key word is "better." The word itself often has objective connotations and from an objective perspective, FFVI is not better than FFXII. However, the person may have enjoyed the experience of the older game more than the newer one, and no one experience with RPGs are the same. This usually leads to the unwinnable debates you mentioned.



Lyra said:


> Anyone can rip apart any game, it's not hard. In fact, if the internet is anything to go by, it's easier to point out a game's shortcomings than to accept where it excels.


Agreed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2011)

FFVII characters have no depth


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I prefer the term debating. I like hearing why you might like a said final fantasy with reason and logic and i provide my opinion. Arguing is arrrgggh Sephiorth is better than that stupid clown Kefka or Kefka is better than that emo mama's boy.



It's cool if you want to be objective. I find it an exercise in futility though. Past experience on other forums tells me that a debate about which FF game is best usually devolves into...well:


> arrrgggh Sephiorth is better than that stupid clown Kefka or Kefka is better than that emo mama's boy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It's cool if you want to be objective. I find it an exercise in futility though. Past experience on other forums tells me that a debate about which FF game is best usually devolves into...well:



Well, we are a better forum.

Most of the people I met here so far like CrazyMoronX and Lyra dont fall under that idiotic mindset.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vincent had a story? I must've missed it. He was almost like Gogo "oh, hey, here's a new character". Except he had a little bit of a side story with that doctor or whatever.
> 
> I'm going to have to say that at best they were equal.
> 
> ...



ok let me share my opinion on the development on VII's cast that doesn't consist of the ones you've mentioned.

Barret originally started out as an idealistic freedom fighter who thought one way Shinra is evil. He thought his ways were just and noble and his terrorist actions could be justified. We later learn that Shinra deceived Barret and thta he had once trusted them and they betrayed him. So he became Vengeful which he then began to use he's fighting for the planet as reasons to execute his vengance. He latter learns that he was worng and he could have done soem things a little different but in the end his reasons for fighting Seph was for Marlene which is an expalnation of his character depth I don't even want to touch or this post will be even longer.

The Shinra had a list of characters who get development one is Vincent. 

although he's side character he had an ok story. Vincent's story was one of guilt, punishment, and regret. He's actually like the opposite of Locke. He has all these feelings because of him not being able to protect Lucrecia.

Reeve the one controlling Caith Sith was an example of a regular good hearted person that worked for Shinra. He even tried to stop President Shinra from dropping the plate but he was powerless. He then found ways to fight against the shinra as a double agent through the Cait Sith character as he started to aid Avalanche far mroe then shinra. Lastly Reeve expressed his view on the bombings of Midgar which he was opposed to. 

The Turks were all minor villains but they had an interesting story witht here relationship with one another and with Clouds party. Reno was the member who distinguished to Elena who was Loyal to a tee his definition of being a Turk.

Cid's story was simple but enjoyable he just wasn't there for kicks. Cid used to be involved with Shinra for the space program but they screwed him over like a majority of the cast. He spent his days in Rocket town taking it out on Shera because she costed him his chance to go into space. He found purpose to travel with Cloud and the others. Then when he finally went in space he was finally content and realized that he was wrong foand Shera was right all those years back.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

For the record Youtube is an area that makes fnas of anything let alon Final Fantasy look like a complete ass.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Youtube is where critical thinking goes to die.



Esura said:


> Well, we are a better forum.
> 
> Most of the people I met here so far like CrazyMoronX and Lyra dont fall under that idiotic mindset.



I guess, I don't post in this thread very often.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX still has the best developed cast and I don't care what anyone says but FFXIII's cast had development for there main characters better than most FF's I've played. Final Fantasy X's character development wasn't too bad either. FFVIII I wish they would ahve developed there cast besides Squall and laguna as I rather liked the cast bar Rinoa and at times Selphie.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> FFVII characters have no depth



If they don't then neither does any character in FFIX.

And I love FFIX. But moronic statements like this make me step in. I have years of baaaaw'ing over FFVII's popularity to atone for.

I just wish other people would grow up too.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Got any other excuses?



The Jewish Conspiracy is keeping me down.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 7, 2011)

So I'm playing Final Fantasy 7, and I'm at the part were Cloud's talking about what happened in Nibelhiem (hate this part). Then I asked myself, "Why would Shinra allow Sephiroth to go to Nibelhiem, possibly(or definitely, as we all know) exposing him to the truth of the circumstances of his birth, when they lied to him about said circumstances in the first place?" 

For that matter, why would Hojo and Shinra leave such sensitive material lying around in a basement? What if terrorists found Hojo's research and used it for their own means? Cloud said there were rebels back then, so what the heck?

And for that matter, why would Shinra leave JENOVA of all things in Nibelhiem? Seriously, what's the point of putting her in Nibelhiem's Mako Reactor? What if she, I don't know, comes alive or something? What if she's found by whoever read Hojo's note? Jenova's supposedly the Last of the Ancients and a valuable commodity I'd imagine, so why leave something like that lying around?

And for that matter, why put those monster people in the tubes in the reactor? Why not just burn them or something? Wouldn't it be better to kill them? Cause they might wake up or something, and start a bunch of ruckus and damage the reactor.

Anyone got any answers for me? And not "it happened so Sephiroth could go crazy"?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it all can be summed up by saying Hojo is a loony.

Honestly, I don't think Shinra had much interest in Jenova. Beyond the fac thtey used her cells to make SOLDIERs, she didn't serve any greater use to the company. Sephiroth of course was an experiment still pending the stamp of Success or Failure so that's why they never used it to make more Sephy's I reckon.

You'll notice it all comes down to Hojo. He and Gast found Jenova and were behind the Jenova Project. Gast of course would be murdered on Hojo's orders. Those monsters in Nibelheim were also there because of Hojo's experiments.

I see a pattern here. Hojo is a lunatic who really doesn't care about the repercussions of his actions.

As for why Sephiroth was allowed to go to Nibelheim at all, that one is a bit odd. I guess the top administrative officials approving who goes where probably just didn't know about the town holding information that would drive Sephiroth nuts.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2011)

Hojo is the real villain of VII when you think about it, all the shit that happened to Cloud/Sep/Zach and Vincent can be traced back to him


----------



## Esura (Jan 7, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Hojo is the real villain of VII when you think about it, all the shit that happened to Cloud/Sep/Zach and Vincent can be traced back to him



Well not neccessarily. While he is definately a villain, he can hardly be consider the "main" villain because he had little to no impact to the current state of events in the game. Most of the bad shit he did was in the past, and it effected both Sephiroth, Vincent, Zack, and Cloud and their actions in the future. Ultimately, Sephiroth still takes villany five steps further than Hojo. Its sad that he is a product of Hojo's lunacy but that doesn't excuse him.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> While he is definately a villain, he can hardly be consider the "main" villain because he had little to no impact to the current state of events in the game. Most of the bad shit he did was in the past, and it effected both Sephiroth, Vincent, Zack, and Cloud and their actions in the future. Ultimately, Sephiroth still takes villany five steps further than Hojo. Its sad that he is a product of Hojo's lunacy but that doesn't excuse him.



... Disagree. He is the root cause of everything that occurred.  He caused vast amounts of fear, pain, misery, and insanity for at least thirty years to not only 'main' characters, but untold numbers of victims.  Just off the top of my head, in addition to the ones you named, there's Ifalna, Aerith, Nanaki, Gast, arguably Lucrecia, and all of the remnants.


This is not mentioning that in DoC his efforts result in the outright slaughter of many people and the formation of Deepground, arguably the most hideous of his workings.  I'm hardly a fan of the game (ugh) but it is canon and the events therein ought to be taken into account.  And in the end both were attempting to kill everyone, so Sephiroth and Hojo are essentially on an equal field in that regard.

The sheer amount of pain that Hojo caused far surpasses anything that Sephiroth did.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Disagree. He is the root cause of everything that occurred.  He caused vast amounts of fear, pain, misery, and insanity for at least thirty years to not only 'main' characters, but untold numbers of victims.  Just off the top of my head, in addition to the ones you named, there's Ifalna, Aerith, Nanaki, Gast, arguably Lucrecia, and all of the remnants.
> 
> 
> This is not mentioning that in DoC his efforts result in the outright slaughter of many people and the formation of Deepground, arguably the most hideous of his workings.  I'm hardly a fan of the game (ugh) but it is canon and the events therein ought to be taken into account.  And in the end both were attempting to kill everyone, so Sephiroth and Hojo are essentially on an equal field in that regard.
> ...


Um, Sephiroth was going to blow up the world with a fucking Meteor (and the Meteor did hit Midgar I believe), with no remorse. Yes, he may be a product of Hojo's uncaring resolve, still, it doesn't really make Hojo the "real" villain of FFVII. Ultimately, Sephiroth's endgame was to "wound" the planet, which is much larger in scale than Hojo's stuff. Thats like comparing a common serial killer to Hitler.

You do make some good points however.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2011)

Hm. I'd agree in saying Hojo was the real villain of the game but not the main villain. I think we all agree his heinous actions had a huge influence on a lot of the main characters and Sephiroth's fall is mostly his (Hojo's) fault.

So overall, while he wasn't the main villain ie. he wasn't the villain the heroes were chasing for most of the game and who the entire plot was revolving around, he could be called the most evil villain we saw.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 8, 2011)

In the topic of who is the real villain in FF7, I must agree that Hojo takes the cake by far into the whole "screwing things up" category.

Think about it, if you take out all of Hojo's doings of the scene, NOTHING bad would had happened, at all, Sephiroth would not been created, Genova would not been excavated or studied, hell I would go as far as to suggest that the Mako reactor is Hojo's invention!

So yeah, the ENTIRE plot, all the bad things that happened, are Hojo's fault directly, without him the coal mines would be operating normally so Marlene father would never got lost, the mako reactors would not been constructed so no more sucking the life away from the planet, Genova would still be underground were she can't harm anyone and a whole lot more.

Basically, everything would be fine! no Avalanche, no Sephiroth no nothing.

Yeah Sephiroth may be the main antagonist (well actually no, Sephiroth died in the reactor incident and Genova took over his will, the one that killed Aerith was Genova using Sephiroth's shape) but in the end, he is just one more victim of Hojo's act's, in fact he barely do anything in the entire game, most evil deeds were caused by Hojo, President Shinra/Rufus and Genova.

So yeah, take out Hojo and everything is fine, that should be enough to know that he is pretty much the real bad guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2011)

If not Hojo, it would have been someone else. Hojo may be the root, but he never pulled the strings. It is all Sephiroth, he chose to take this course of action, Hojo did not tell him to. Hojo is just the worst kind of scientist. The kind with no moral ethnic. But he never put any of the ideas in Sephiroth's head. I am pretty sure he did not want the Planet to get blown up no matter how uncaring he acted about it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> If not Hojo, it would have been someone else. Hojo may be the root, but he never pulled the strings. It is all Sephiroth, he chose to take this course of action, Hojo did not tell him to. Hojo is just the worst kind of scientist. The kind with no moral ethnic. But he never put any of the ideas in Sephiroth's head. I am pretty sure he did not want the Planet to get blown up no matter how uncaring he acted about it.



Wasn't it Hojo who was obsessed with the Cetra and JENOVA, though? Wasn't it his papers that Sephiroth became obsessed with? He may not have directly interfered with Sephiroth beyond creating a monster and giving it a fake life, but Sephiroth wouldn't have even found out about JENOVA if he hadn't of been for those papers in the Shinra Mansion.

If he hadn't found out about JENOVA, then Sephiroth would've simply massacred Shinra and everyone that works there. He certainly wouldn't have almost destroyed the entire planet, just so he could ride it into another habitable planet and so on and so forth.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 8, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> In the topic of who is the real villain in FF7, I must agree that Hojo takes the cake by far into the whole "screwing things up" category.
> 
> Think about it, if you take out all of Hojo's doings of the scene, NOTHING bad would had happened, at all, Sephiroth would not been created, Genova would not been excavated or studied, hell I would go as far as to suggest that the Mako reactor is Hojo's invention!
> 
> ...



Huh? Sephiroth didn't die in the incident. He was frozen down there and we see him in some kind of mako cell again when Cloud gives him the black materia in that FMV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wasn't it Hojo who was obsessed with the Cetra and JENOVA, though? Wasn't it his papers that Sephiroth became obsessed with? He may not have directly interfered with Sephiroth beyond creating a monster and giving it a fake life, but Sephiroth wouldn't have even found out about JENOVA if he hadn't of been for those papers in the Shinra Mansion.
> 
> If he hadn't found out about JENOVA, then Sephiroth would've simply massacred Shinra and everyone that works there. He certainly wouldn't have almost destroyed the entire planet, just so he could ride it into another habitable planet and so on and so forth.



 I highly doubt he would have simply killed all of Shinra. He would have wanted answers. Hojo would have told him the same exact things that were already on the notes. That is after he killed Cloud and Zack since they were Shinra. Nothing would have changed except for the fact that Cloud and Zack would not be in their roles respectfully. He was already told how he was infused with Mako. And when he saw those monsters he saw himself and of course went crazy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2011)

Goddammit I wish I wasn't a lazy, ADD-ridden fucker so I could get around to writing that AU fic where Sephiroth doesn't fall into the reactor. 

It basically would start like we're all talking about. he goes back to Shinra HQ, confronts Hojo and well...don't want to give the rest away lest I spoil the things that probably won't ever be made.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 8, 2011)

If people are saying Hojo is the true Villain Of Final Fantasy VII then you might as well say the same thing about Garland from Final Fantasy IX or emperor Gestahl from Final Fantasy VI. Hojo is also getting to much credit. Barret still would have rebelled agianst Avalanch theres no evidentce that Hojo even specializes in Mako reactor production and I'm sure it wasn't one person who made it possible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

The810kid said:


> If people are saying Hojo is the true Villain Of Final Fantasy VII then you might as well say the same thing about Garland from Final Fantasy IX or emperor Gestahl from Final Fantasy VI. Hojo is also getting to much credit. Barret still would have rebelled agianst Avalanch theres no evidentce that Hojo even specializes in Mako reactor production and I'm sure it wasn't one person who made it possible.


Well, it wasn't just Hojo, it was Gast as well as Lucretia Crescent and Vincent's father who worked on this stuff. However, Vincent's pop died during some experiment. Gast left because of his guilt and left and married Ilfana and had Aeris. Hojo killed him and kidnapped baby Aeris and Ilfana for seven years until they escaped and Ilfana died from her wounds and left Aeris to that old lady in Midgar Slums. Lucretia had Sephiroth, Hojo took him from her, tried to kill herself but instead becomes crystalized. 

Ok...when I lay it out like that, Hojo does sound awful. Still, Seph is the main antagonist canonically.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hojo is still a better villain than Seph though


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Hojo is still a better villain than Seph though



Um, is this a troll post or is this what you really think?


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, is this a troll post or is this what you really think?



I think that a villain per se is in fact Jenova, with all that anihilating worlds business. Sephiroth went mad due to her cells, and the shock he suffered. He's more of an insane person than an evil person.

As for Hojo, he's your typical deprived, degenerate backstage scientist who was driven by his obsessions and jealousy to do whatever he did.

I think that the point of this entire story was asking 'who exactly is evil here, and who are you to judge that', as we see with Barret's motives for example.

A lot of Shinra executives were twisted and so they made the entire company bad. And madness breeds madness, hence the byproduct that is Sephiroth.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think that a villain per se is in fact Jenova, with all that anihilating worlds business. Sephiroth went mad due to her cells, and the shock he suffered. He's more of an insane person than an evil person.


Jenova's cells didn't make him crazy, him learning the circumstances of his birth made him crazy. Same with Genesis and to a lesser extent, Angeal. Also, remember, Sephiroth has complete control over Jenova during the second half of FFVII.



> As for Hojo, he's your typical deprived, degenerate backstage scientist who was driven by his obsessions and jealousy to do whatever he did.


Yep, pretty much.



> I think that the point of this entire story was asking 'who exactly is evil here, and who are you to judge that', as we see with Barret's motives for example.
> 
> A lot of Shinra executives were twisted and so they made the entire company bad. And madness breeds madness, hence the byproduct that is Sephiroth.


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, is this a troll post or is this what you really think?



I'm not trolling.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Jenova's cells didn't make him crazy, him learning the circumstances of his birth made him crazy. Same with Genesis and to a lesser extent, Angeal. Also, remember, Sephiroth has complete control over Jenova during the second half of FFVII.



Although he had full control of Jenova, he was an agent of it to some extent. He was partially driven by Jenowa's will to consume the Planet.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

SquareSoft left that purposely ambiguous as to whether he was being driven by Jenova or him being in total control.

Either that or they couldn't make up their minds.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

The World said:


> SquareSoft left that purposely ambiguous as to whether he was being driven by Jenova or him being in total control.
> 
> Either that or they couldn't make up their minds.



I'd lol if they actually had let the fans speculate and planned on explaining it in one of the sequels, basing on some popularity poll


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe if they ever get around to that PS3 remake, becasue Sephiroth is deader than dead.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

He sure is. But then again, I'm realy ambiguous to whether I want him being redone. Seeing how all the new FFs are going down somehow, I fear for the sake of my FFVII.

Kinda makes me wanna replay some FF next month.

Should I go with VII or IX


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> He sure is. But then again, I'm realy *ambiguous* to whether I want him being redone.



... 'Ambivalent,' you mean. 




> Should I go with VII or IX



IX. :33

...

Or both.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> He sure is. But then again, I'm realy ambiguous to whether I want him being redone. Seeing how all the new FFs are going down somehow, I fear for the sake of my FFVII.
> 
> Kinda makes me wanna replay some FF next month.
> 
> Should I go with VII or IX




Whichever you like more. 

I have FF7 8 and 9 on PSN. Played them all in succession. 

Loved the Playstation era of FFs. The nostalgia makes it all the better.

Now if they will only release 5 and 6 and possibly 10.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... 'Ambivalent,' you mean.


Thanks, I'm sitting over some materials for my linguistics exam tommorow, and the shit's getting on my nerve with everything ebing ambiguous.




> IX. :33
> 
> ...
> 
> Or both.



It'll probably be like that

I think I might go with IX later, because it has something to it that makes me love it very much

But since I'm playing IV and VI right now, the game system in IX could be boring

I'll probably go with VII for starters, since I can finish it in a blink, and then go to IX and play the shit out of that game:33

The story just gets to my inner geek


The World said:


> Whichever you like more.
> 
> I have FF7 8 and 9 on PSN. Played them all in succession.
> 
> ...



Oh and I'm getting my X this week

It'll be my first time playing it, hope it doesn't disappoint.

And I am much of a Nintendo kid. I grew up wantingo to be like Link, while playing Mario and Megaman on the 8/16 bit sweetness.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

The World said:


> SquareSoft left that purposely ambiguous as to whether he was being driven by Jenova or him being in total control.
> 
> Either that or they couldn't make up their minds.



No they didn't. They confirmed that Sephiroth was completely in control over Jenova the entire time after he fell into the Lifestream when he fought Cloud in Nibelheim.





			
				FF Wiki said:
			
		

> Abilities
> 
> "Sephiroth's strength is unreal. He is far stronger in reality than any story you might have heard about him."
> ?Cloud Strife to his party
> ...


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> No they didn't. They confirmed that Sephiroth was completely in control over Jenova the entire time after he fell into the Lifestream when he fought Cloud in Nibelheim.



But then again. Isn't Jenova within Sephiroth? Jenova cells seem to have had some sort of sentient behaviours, they urged their bearers to gather. Perhaps Sephiroth's identity became a persona for Jenova herself. He kinda became JEnova, and was able to control her fully.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

That's actually the prevailing belief of many FFVII fans. Sephiroth is sort of an evolution of Jenova. He is imbued with al her amazing powers but hhis human side allows him to wield Spiritual Energy. In short he's a hybrid with the best powers of both Jenova and humans.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> But then again. Isn't Jenova within Sephiroth? Jenova cells seem to have had some sort of sentient behaviours, they urged their bearers to gather. Perhaps Sephiroth's identity became a persona for Jenova herself. He kinda became JEnova, and was able to control her fully.


Her cells are within Sephiroth. Mind you, that before he found about what he is, he was not a murderous lunatic. He was a sane, polite individual who cares for his friends (Genesis and Angeal). Jenova had no impact on his mental state. He cracked once he found out what he was and read all of Hojo's reports. Also, when Sephiroth "died" the first time, he didn't die. He fell in the Lifestream and became a being on another level of existence, whom able to manipulate ALL Jenova's cells. The Sephiroth that you mostly see during the latter half of the game isn't Sephiroth, its Jenova cells manipulated by Sephiroth. Essentially, he became beyond Jenova.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's actually the prevailing belief of many FFVII fans. *Sephiroth is sort of an evolution of Jenova*. He is imbued with al her amazing powers but hhis human side allows him to wield Spiritual Energy. In short he's a hybrid with the best powers of both Jenova and humans.


Exactly. That was Hojo's intention.

I'm just trying to clear up this misconception that Jenova is manipulating and controlling Sephiroth when he was never controlled by her cells, he ended up controlling her.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 10, 2011)

As a result it made Jenova pretty overlooked by the fanbase though...:\


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> As a result it made Jenova pretty overlooked by the fanbase though...:\



JENOVA was just too singleminded for me. Like the Cloud of Darkness or ExDeath, JENOVA was lacking any sort of personality or anything and was just intent on destroying worlds without any real motivation you could get behind.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Maybe if they ever get around to that PS3 remake, becasue Sephiroth is deader than dead.



He will be back in some form or another. 



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Her cells are within Sephiroth. Mind you, that before he found about what he is, he was not a murderous lunatic. He was a sane, polite individual who cares for his friends (Genesis and Angeal). Jenova had no impact on his mental state. He cracked once he found out what he was and read all of Hojo's reports. Also, when Sephiroth "died" the first time, he didn't die. He fell in the Lifestream and became a being on another level of existence, whom able to manipulate ALL Jenova's cells. The Sephiroth that you mostly see during the latter half of the game isn't Sephiroth, its Jenova cells manipulated by Sephiroth. Essentially, he became beyond Jenova.



This also, don't get why people find it hard to understand.


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Her cells are within Sephiroth. Mind you, that before he found about what he is, he was not a murderous lunatic. He was a sane, polite individual who cares for his friends (Genesis and Angeal). Jenova had no impact on his mental state. He cracked once he found out what he was and read all of Hojo's reports. Also, when Sephiroth "died" the first time, he didn't die. He fell in the Lifestream and became a being on another level of existence, whom able to manipulate ALL Jenova's cells. The Sephiroth that you mostly see during the latter half of the game isn't Sephiroth, its Jenova cells manipulated by Sephiroth. Essentially, he became beyond Jenova.
> 
> 
> Exactly. That was Hojo's intention.
> ...



Long story short, he was a damn weird friend.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 10, 2011)

Am I the only Final Fantasy VII fan who doens't like the thought of a remake. It'd only tarnish the good name of VII even more. I for one wouldn't mind a prequel to both Final Fantasy VIII and X maybe even XIII.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Am I the only Final Fantasy VII fan who doens't like the thought of a remake. It'd only tarnish the good name of VII even more. I for one wouldn't mind a prequel to both Final Fantasy VIII and X maybe even XIII.



I want a FAITHFUL remake, with perhaps a couple of tweaks at most.  No Shatner-impersonating Cloud, for example.

I think prequels for V and X could be cool.


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Am I the only Final Fantasy VII fan who doens't like the thought of a remake. It'd only tarnish the good name of VII even more. I for one wouldn't mind a prequel to both Final Fantasy VIII and X maybe even XIII.



Well, if it's just FFVII with FFXIII graphics and some nice tweaks added, count me in.

And I didn't like VIII all that much. Then again might be because I've played VII, VIII and IX in succession, and VIII just didn't appeal to my taste lke the other two.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, if it's just FFVII with FFXIII graphics and some nice tweaks added, count me in.
> 
> And I didn't like VIII all that much. Then again might be because I've played VII, VIII and IX in succession, and VIII just didn't appeal to my taste lke the other two.



Same for me. Characters kinda sucked in VIII, at least I didn't really like any of them except for Squall pre-lovebrainwash.


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Same for me. Characters kinda sucked in VIII, at least I didn't really like any of them except for Squall pre-lovebrainwash.



I hardly remember the game tbh. But I liked the music in it a lot. Uematsu is in my top 3 on last.fm too xD


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2011)

VIII huh?  My favorites from that are Zell & Squall.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2011)

Squall is just as an awful main character as Cloud

Seifer should have been the main character


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohhh yus, & Seifer.  He was pretty cool , imo .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Seifer was pretty awesome.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 11, 2011)

Seifer was pathetic. "Oh I wanna be some witch's knight <3" Seriously? Sephiroth wanted to wound the planet and become a god. Then again, wtf am I doing comparing them.


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Kefka   

and I love Final Fantasy VI

Remake FFVI instead of that overrated FFVII


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got an email from Square Enix saying I got rights to view the live stream on Jan 18th ^-^ Ill keep you all informed about new FF games


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Am I the only Final Fantasy VII fan who doens't like the thought of a remake. It'd only tarnish the good name of VII even more. I for one wouldn't mind a prequel to both Final Fantasy VIII and X maybe even XIII.





Gaawa-chan said:


> I want a FAITHFUL remake, with perhaps a couple of tweaks at most.  No Shatner-impersonating Cloud, for example.
> 
> I think prequels for V and X could be cool.



 Instead of prequels to games, what sequels would people want? Which FF ending were you most not satisfied with? VII would probably be eliminated from the game sequel contention with all the collab stuff.


----------



## BVB (Jan 11, 2011)

every time I imagine a FFVII remake, i cum. :33


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> I love Kefka
> 
> and I love Final Fantasy VI
> 
> Remake FFVI instead of that overrated FFVII



I know right? But, if they'd make a FFVI remake, they'd have to put in more elaboration on the background of characters like Kefka. I mean, only after reading some additional stuff on it, I'be learned why exactly he was a psychopath.

I think however, that FFVII remake would be more likely, because its themes and climate would make more money looking at contemporary trends in pop culture.

FFVI chars had depth, but still they were too pure. FFVII's people are not much different from the Shinras and the Turks if you look at it. They differed in their main objective, which was a noble pursuit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

FFVII is more likely because it is more popular. Sad reality. FFVI will probably die in obscurity.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Instead of prequels to games, what sequels would people want? Which FF ending were you most not satisfied with? VII would probably be eliminated from the game sequel contention with all the collab stuff.



Lets see out of all the FF's I've beaten

FFVI had an ending to where there needs no sequel.
FFVII had a movie that was basically a sequel because Lord knows that ending left questions.
FFVIII Had  a happily ever after no need for  a sequel
FFIX Another happily ever after imo the  best Final Fantasy ending and wrapped everything up perfectly nothing else you could do with that.
FFX Already had  a sequel even though it didn't need one.
FFXII Already had a sequel
Which leaves FF XIII which I'd love for there to be an Advent Children like movie although a sequel with the return of open world exploration and a mix of old an new characters would be cool, explaining How did Cocoon adjust to being on Gran Pulse? What became of Psi Com? What about the Remaining Fal Cie? How are Lightning and the crew? Lastly gimme back my Fang and Vanille for good


----------



## The810kid (Jan 11, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Seifer was pathetic. "Oh I wanna be some witch's knight <3" Seriously? Sephiroth wanted to wound the planet and become a god. Then again, wtf am I doing comparing them.



Seriously Seifer had potential but they just made him a joke.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Instead of prequels to games, what sequels would people want? Which FF ending were you most not satisfied with? VII would probably be eliminated from the game sequel contention with all the collab stuff.



The only one that I can think of that I've played that could have a good sequel and doesn't have one is VI.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2011)

VI doesn't need a squeal

Plus who would be the villain? Then there's the fact the world is still a piece of crap and magic is gone.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The only one that I can think of that I've played that could have a good sequel and doesn't have one is VI.



I don't see it. Unless they'd introduce some other source of magic and substitute for Espers, as at the end of FFVI you basically _kill_ magic. Quite literary.

Which makes me think, how in the hell post-plot bits in FFVI Advance work?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2011)

FF VIII ending was actually kind of ambiguous.



Raptor Diego said:


> VI doesn't need a squeal
> 
> Plus who would be the villain? Then there's the fact the world is still a piece of crap and magic is gone.



 if they could do it with IV why not VI? I am sure they would think of something.



Nois said:


> I don't see it. Unless they'd introduce some other source of magic and substitute for Espers, as at the end of FFVI you basically _kill_ magic. Quite literary.
> 
> Which makes me think, how in the hell post-plot bits in FFVI Advance work?



what posy plot bits as i have never completed that version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> VI doesn't need a squeal
> 
> Plus who would be the villain? Then there's the fact the world is still a piece of crap and magic is gone.


FFVI needs a prequel. That would be bitchin'-ass fuckin' tops as hell.

War of the Magi?

Odin backstory?

Full Esper roster?

Alternate world (Esper)?

Badass beyond belief, bro.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

There's just so much potential there. It's begging for a sequel. And it'd be even more medieval than FFVI was without things like Magitech and giant empires.

It'd be pimp as hell. You might even get to fight summons again.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> No they didn't. They confirmed that Sephiroth was completely in control over Jenova the entire time after he fell into the Lifestream when he fought Cloud in Nibelheim.



I read an interview where the creators said they did....if only I could find it....

And yes FF6 deserves a prequel. Or maybe a sequel way into the future.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF VIII ending was actually kind of ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, some dungeons and stuff, nothing much, but still. Haven't got there yet, but I've read its there.


CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI needs a prequel. That would be bitchin'-ass fuckin' tops as hell.
> 
> War of the Magi?
> 
> ...





Raptor Diego said:


> Fuck yeah





CrazyMoronX said:


> There's just so much potential there. It's begging for a sequel. And it'd be even more medieval than FFVI was without things like Magitech and giant empires.
> 
> 
> It'd be pimp as hell. You might even get to fight summons again.


Fuck yeah


The World said:


> I read an interview where the creators said they did....if only I could find it....
> 
> And yes FF6 deserves a prequel. Or maybe a sequel way into the future.



Another 1000 years? It'd be like Lufia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

No magic or summons or anything might ruin a sequel, but I guess a new source of magic or something might not be out of the question. 

I'd prefer the prequel.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No magic or summons or anything might ruin a sequel, but I guess a new source of magic or something might not be out of the question.
> 
> I'd prefer the prequel.



Me, too, but if I could pick a game in the series to have a sequel that doesn't have one yet I'd pick VI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

I might be tempted to pick FFIX for a sequel, objectively speaking.

But, if given an actual choice, I'd slit my own mother's throat for the FFVI one.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2011)

and what are our views on a FF corssover?

I've read people suspected FFX being to FFVII, what FFVI is to the war of magi

Then again, it could mess up the FF spirit main installments as unrelated games.

Damn... I want Advent Children-rendered Celes and Terra

And FFVI OST


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2011)

VI isn't VI without Kefka


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> VI isn't VI without Kefka



Valid point


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No magic or summons or anything might ruin a sequel, but I guess a new source of magic or something might not be out of the question.
> 
> I'd prefer the prequel.



 Well if Sephiroth can live, in some form or another through Mako, then why the hell not Kefka? He has the power of 3 gods!



Gaawa-chan said:


> Me, too, but if I could pick a game in the series to have a sequel that doesn't have one yet I'd pick VI.



 Either VI, IX, or for VIII. If only they made a true one for VII...



CrazyMoronX said:


> I might be tempted to pick FFIX for a sequel, objectively speaking.
> 
> But, if given an actual choice, *I'd slit my own mother's throat for the FFVI one*.



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmcp6eWoiR8[/YOUTUBE]



Nois said:


> and what are our views on a FF corssover?
> 
> I've read people suspected FFX being to FFVII, what FFVI is to the war of magi
> 
> ...



 The earlier FF can hint that they were probably the past of some of the moderately old ones or new ones.



Raptor Diego said:


> VI isn't VI without Kefka



 See what I said about him above. I agree.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't see a decent sequel coming from FFVI. Kefka died, magic is gone, who else is going to be a threat to the heroes who killed a god? It be a FF game with no magic...think about that for a moment...

A prequel...lol, the chance of that happening is...zilch. Seriously.

EDIT:



VastoLorDae said:


> Well if Sephiroth can live, in some form or another through Mako, then why the hell not Kefka? He has the power of 3 gods!


Because magic in the world of FFVI went poof when Kefka died, who was the God of Magic. Sephiroth was actually never confirmed dead at all. Even after Advent Children he isn't dead.


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well if Sephiroth can live, in some form or another through Mako, then why the hell not Kefka? He has the power of 3 gods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was always baffled at the spaghetti western theme of Shadow

I like the ambiguity of the worlds of FF. They're not related seemingly, but somehow their themes and the principles of those worlds makes me think that they're either worlds in the same universe, or all the games contribute a multiverse much like that of DC or Marvel.

As for Kefka. He was the cream of FFVI, I don't know why, but his caracter seemed so simple, yet so complex. I guess he was properly evil, and evil attracts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

It's possible Kefka survived and erased magic or something to mask his survival, but that's kinda silly. I'd much rather have a prequel, and I don't see why that's far-fetched at all. Another FFVI in general is far-fetched.

As is another FFT that is good.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> VI isn't VI without Kefka



He'd be in the prequel, wouldn't he? Maybe they'll pull a Crisis Core and show us how Kefka was before he went batshit crazy, before he became a Magitek Knight.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVII is more likely because it is more popular. Sad reality. FFVI will probably die in obscurity.



GODDAMMIT!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

FFVI has the best I've seen

Not to mention the first game to ever have 4 people in a party rather then 3 people like other future FF games. 

If there is a sequel to FFVI in the future

well...technically I don't see how to make a kick-ass sequel..

The world is pretty much dead...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't like the whole 3 people scheme. All of the older games had 4 people, and that was alright. Better diversity and less unused characters.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like the whole 3 people scheme. All of the older games had 4 people, and that was alright. Better diversity and less unused characters.



I would've enjoyed other FF games and (maybe just MAYBE) FFVII if they used the four people in a party. But noooo they focused all their attention on the graphics and other bullshit. 

It didn't matter, only so many FF were able to remind me of FFVI's epicness. 

Although  it was cheesy as fuck a few scenes from Final Fantasy X caught my eye. The cheesy wedding from X where Tidus (who is annoying as fuck btw) come to rescue yuna and slide down some long-ass thick ass wire off their smoking airship was cool. I'm like :amazed 

On another note, it's a damn shame how ghastly the voice acting was.

Also I'm kinda surprised how they recognize the popularity of more than 3 people in a party and use it for their mediocre FFXI Online game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

What if they made FFEXTREME and had 10 people in the party?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> On another note, it's a damn shame how ghastly the voice acting was.














Dunno what you're talkin' about.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

^

What *WAS* I talking about? 

That's great voice acting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

AH HAH A HAHA HA HA HA HA HA.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like the whole 3 people scheme. All of the older games had 4 people, and that was alright. Better diversity and less unused characters.



Are you talking about VII? The materia system was extremely flexible. I don't see how you could get more diversity with 4 members; 3 could do anything you want already.

I agree about characters being less unused though. I like 'em all in VII but it's annoying to switch. I usually switch every time I play the game again.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 12, 2011)

I almost exclusively use the same characters every time I play the games.

Cloud, Cid, Barret in FFVII

Squall in FFVIII(You don't need anyone else) Just Aura spell

Zidane, Vivi, Garnet, Steiner in FFIX

I am fine with 3,4, or 5 characters in use.  I just prefer that I control them all, unlike the shit battle systems in FF XII and XIII where the game basically plays itself.


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Are you talking about VII? The materia system was extremely flexible. I don't see how you could get more diversity with 4 members; 3 could do anything you want already.
> 
> I agree about characters being less unused though. I like 'em all in VII but it's annoying to switch. I usually switch every time I play the game again.


Well, I liked how in FFVII i had to actually grind to max out my chars, while getting a full set of characters to lvl100 in VIII was as easy as going tot he small island, encountering Malboros or Red/Blue Dragons and warping them away with Quistis' ultimate OHKO move



Shuntensatsu said:


> I almost exclusively use the same characters every time I play the games.
> 
> Cloud, Cid, Barret in FFVII
> 
> ...


I have an RPG ocd that forces me to max out all my characters before I finish teh game. Because of that I spent 2-3 days on the Veldt teaching my characters all the spells. ALL of them I used the Veldt, cos it gives no EXP, and so that I can later deal with the bonus stats from the Espers

That's also one of the reasons I like FF IX, I enjoyed gathering the items and then teaching skills to all my chars. And Quina is the first Blue Mage I ever enjoyed playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

In FFVII the materia system was flexible, sure, but it also made everyone nearly identical. Sure you could assign roles, but those roles are just what you assign yourself. 

In FFVI every character had a few unique traits. That is true to FFVII to an extent (stats differ, weapons differ, limits differ, but skills are all basically identical/materia-driven), but not to the extent of other games like FFVI and FFIX. You had to think about what you wanted to do and pick the right characters more carefully.

In FFVI everyone could learn all of the spells and be pretty proficient. This is similar to FFVII in that regard. But they all had special, unique abilities like Tools, Throw, Steal, Rage, Blitz, etc... Some of those could overlap (Shadow and Locke), but most of them didn't.


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

I always had the impression that a way of compensating for the _sameness_ of the characters was the Materia's need to be exped. So until a certain point in the game, some characters were limited in the way that they could cast AOE spells, some could only cast certain spells since you simply didn't have enough materia or slots in the equipment. Later on however, this has changed, as almost everyone could have the same materia and skills.


Btw, has anyone actually bothered to max out Vincent's ultimate weapon's counter? That shit's hard as hell.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 12, 2011)

*@CMX:* I get your point. Being able to shape characters the way you want can be an advantage though, depending on the game. I wouldn't say that for VII, but take IX for example. When I wanted to have a melee team, I picked Zidane, Steiner, Amarant and Eiko as a buffer. I wish I could've taken Quina because I wasn't really a fan of Steiner or Eiko. Besides, imagine having to play FFXII with Vaan in your team. It would be terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Weren't a fan of Steiner?  He was the best character.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 12, 2011)

What are you talking about? Steiner doesn't stand a chance against Quina!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

That fat hermaphrodite? 

Steiner is pure boss. You can't deny it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

After picking up a PS2 from work, I started to get back into the Final Fantasy's. Got X (Which I'm guiding my brother through), and X-2. Been a while, but I'm surprised how many little things I remember.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2011)

^Ugh X-2, just stay far away.... 

I agree on having specialized characters in rpgs, instead of everyone being able to do the same, as it makes a lot of them pretty obsolete in subsequent replays. Aside from Limitbreaks and different attribute growth of course. I still didn't like the trance system in IX though, found it pretty annoying and useless most of the time, and the game should have been a bit harder imo.

I don't get the point of adding a hidden feature to throw tents on enemy bosses etc, inflicting status 3-4 status ailments on them. Makes a lot of them into complete chumps, I really don't that understand why they added that in a game that wasn't that difficult from the start anyway.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2011)

X-2 is good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> ^Ugh X-2, just stay far away....
> 
> I agree on having specialized characters in rpgs, instead of everyone being able to do the same, as it makes a lot of them pretty obsolete in subsequent replays. Aside from Limitbreaks and different attribute growth of course. I still didn't like the trance system in IX though, found it pretty annoying and useless most of the time, and the game should have been a bit harder imo.
> 
> I don't get the point of adding a hidden feature to throw tents on enemy bosses etc, inflicting status 3-4 status ailments on them. Makes a lot of them into complete chumps, I really don't that understand why they added that in a game that wasn't that difficult from the start anyway.


 You could throw tents on monsters? 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-2 is good.


It's an acquired taste. I thought it was okay until I got to a snow forest and stopped caring.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2011)

Snow forest?

Don't remember that in X-2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty sure there was a snow forest. Maybe a regular forest.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2011)

You're probably talking about Macalania Wood.

It's an ice forest.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

X-2= Gaming version of Charlie's angels


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh X-2 ...  The game where they screw up yo characters .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2011)

I prefer Yuna in X-2. 

Rikku however, was totally screwed up.


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm geting my FFX next monday

I'm ashamed of playing it just now... 11 years after it's out?

Is it any good? gave $10 for the copy.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 12, 2011)

It's one of my favorite FF games, if not, my favorite. It's tied with FF9 and FF6 for me.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm geting my FFX next monday
> 
> I'm ashamed of playing it just now... 11 years after it's out?
> 
> Is it any good? gave $10 for the copy.



It's easily worth four or five times that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Btw, has anyone actually bothered to max out Vincent's ultimate weapon's counter? That shit's hard as hell.



I imagine that the best way to do it would be to find a place with weak monsters, have the settings on memory, give Vincent slash-all and added-effect death, set it up so your other party members are doing something non-offensive, and then rubber-band it and go do something else.

I actually looked for an AR cheat for it once because I couldn't believe that no one had made one, but I couldn't find one, surprisingly.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd go as far as to say X is completely ruined by the easiest end boss in Final Fantasy history. They _really_ dropped the ball there. Also, worst looking end boss in gaming history maybe.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 12, 2011)

The unlimited auto-life thing was the shittiest thing ever.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rikku however, was totally screwed up.



Her whole dagger weapons were cool

It's a damn shame she was total effing moron though.... 

Also Jecht was more the final boss then Yu Yu yevon

I mean WHAT.THE.FUCK.

It only takes one bloody strike to K.O. the bitch


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the fact you can Zomfiy Yu Yevon and he kills himself.

Also I like Rikku's BFS she uses when she's in Samurai dressphere.
It's adorable because she can't actually hold it up and has to "oomph" it up before attacking.


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's one of my favorite FF games, if not, my favorite. It's tied with FF9 and FF6 for me.


I like the lineup. And since you have similar FF preferences I take it, iy might be one of my favs too.


Lyra said:


> It's easily worth four or five times that.


IF you say so, I will follow without further inquiry


Gaawa-chan said:


> I imagine that the best way to do it would be to find a place with weak monsters, have the settings on memory, give Vincent slash-all and added-effect death, set it up so your other party members are doing something non-offensive, and then rubber-band it and go do something else.
> 
> I actually looked for an AR cheat for it once because I couldn't believe that no one had made one, but I couldn't find one, surprisingly.


FFVII has the largest pool of die hard fans. I could easily imagine a bunch of 4chan people to track you down and beat you to a pulp after raping your sister in front of you, then raping you just for mentioning AR in the same sentence as FFVII.

I had the noble idea to actually follow through with it, but couldn't bear the game halfway through the counter


Caelus said:


> I'd go as far as to say X is completely ruined by the easiest end boss in Final Fantasy history. They _really_ dropped the ball there. Also, worst looking end boss in gaming history maybe.


I don't mind easy final bosses, as long as the bosses before it, and the story itself is nice. Whenever people ask why do I play FFs repeatedly I just respond that it's a good _book_ to me. And I really treat some of the fights as cutscenes I direct, focusing more on the story aspect of said fight

And I'm amazed that Greenpeace didn't object against people killing whales in a vide ogame


BrightlyDim said:


> The unlimited auto-life thing was the shittiest thing ever.


What do you mean?


Bender said:


> Her whole dagger weapons were cool
> 
> It's a damn shame she was total effing moron though....
> 
> ...



Rikku in general


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> FFVII has the largest pool of die hard fans. I could easily imagine a bunch of 4chan people to track you down and beat you to a pulp after raping your sister in front of you, then raping you just for mentioning AR in the same sentence as FFVII.
> 
> I had the noble idea to actually follow through with it, but couldn't bear the game halfway through the counter



Hey, I like VII but I'm not going to waste hours and hours and hours of my life just trying to overflow a character's kill count so he can one-shot everything, especially on a game that is as broken as FFVII. No point. :/


----------



## Nois (Jan 12, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hey, I like VII but I'm not going to waste hours and hours and hours of my life just trying to overflow a character's kill count so he can one-shot everything, especially on a game that is as broken as FFVII. No point. :/



True true.

Then again, I like it how Vincent has this option to OHKO everything, being a side-character in general.

Tehn again the W-Summon+KOTR+Mimic thing was a buzzkill usually.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> GODDAMMIT!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> ...


Wrong. FFVI was not the first to have 4 in a party. FFI had 4 and FFIV had more than 4 people in a party. 

There was probably some reason why they have been making the limit of characters to three. Overall its not a problem imo.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wrong. FFVI was not the first to have 4 in a party. FFI had 4 and FFIV had more than 4 people in a party.
> 
> There was probably some reason why they have been making the limit of characters to three. Overall its not a problem imo.



II and III and V also had four party members.  Really, the only 'unique' game in terms of party members is IV, which had five party members.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Yu-Yevon's look suits him, he is literally like a parasite or virus in the way he posses Aeons

But yeah the whole auto life thing was pretty stupid


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

I wish we got FF X-2 international. Those parts of the game fixed their personalities.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah you could have bought a good game


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Yeah you could have bought a good game


Har har har...

I have or had every possible current gen RPG on PS3 so far so its a bust on that. While I haven't nearly gotten ALL the RPGs on PS2, I'm kind of going to give up cause they are getting stupid expensive. As for the PS1, thats easy sans a few special cases. Xenogears and Parasite Eve 1 & 2 are absurd in price. FFVII as well, which is why I'm glad I found a cheap copy. I did find Mega Man Legends for cheap but I have to wait til income tax time for it.

I wouldn't even have to go through this if I only kept the damn games when I had them when I was younger. Ah the ignorance of youth....


----------



## Reksveks (Jan 13, 2011)

I still have my FF7 copy with a extra Disk 2; however i never knew that PS1 games played on the PS3 so i bought it again on PSN.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 13, 2011)

. 

The sequel to a great game was terrible. The sequel to a bad game is going to be...


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2011)

Azhra said:


> .
> 
> The sequel to a great game was terrible. The sequel to a bad game is going to be...



Well, going by this analogy it might turn out great


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

That would be horrible. I hope it's not true.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe the inverse law applies here....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you suggesting FFXIII-2 could possibly be good? 

I mean, I guess it's possible, and maybe Square is trying to redeem itself. But logic dictates this is a very bad idea. It's like they are just trying to go out of business or something by making the shittiest games possible. On purpose.


----------



## BVB (Jan 13, 2011)

imagine a FFXIII-2 á la FFX-2 with vanille as the maincast.


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2011)

I take it this way. A lot of people seemed to dislike XIII because they didn't know what tehy were doing, nor was the plot really nice. Perhaps the sequel would be a continuation, making both game kinda hm, disc 1 and 2 of the same game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Vanille, Lightning, her sister whats-her-fuck, that one dyke (Fang?), and maybe another bitch main characters.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Square hasn't made a really good game in nearly 10 years, FF 12 was shit, FF 13 was shit, FF X-2 was something below the level of shit.

The chance of a sequel to 13 actually being a good game is zero.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

XII was one of the best FFs to date.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 13, 2011)

Aside from the music department, anyone with any talent has long left. The only thing they do well anymore is graphics and that's just because they can improve that by throwing lots of money at it.
Anyone thinking that this possible sequel will be any good is incredibly naive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

FFXII was kinda okay. I wouldn't say it's a great game.  On a ranking list it's bottom 5.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm geting my FFX next monday
> 
> I'm ashamed of playing it just now... 11 years after it's out?
> 
> Is it any good? gave $10 for the copy.



Don't worry my friend its never too late I wish I could replay this game and everything dfeel new to me again. Prepare your self for the badass that is Auron the best character from that game.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn Final Fantasy XIII haters your almost as worst as FFVII haters


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Square hasn't made a really good game in nearly 10 years, FF 12 was shit, FF 13 was shit, FF X-2 was something below the level of shit.
> 
> The chance of a sequel to 13 actually being a good game is zero.



Unless You-know-who directs it, and The-other-you-know-who makes the score.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> XII was one of the best FFs to date.


----------



## BVB (Jan 13, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Don't worry my friend its never too late I wish I could replay this game and everything dfeel new to me again. Prepare your self for the badass that is Auron the best character from that game.



DAMN dat auron 

most awesome character ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

He sure did dress funny though.


----------



## BVB (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome coat - check
high collar so people don't see you laughing about them - check
pimp shades - check
booze bottle - check


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> awesome coat - check
> high collar so people don't see you laughing about them - check
> pimp shades - check
> booze bottle - check



Damn that FF Mad Max


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Two belts for no conceivable reason: check.
Belts everywhere for no apparent reason: check.


----------



## BVB (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Two belts for no conceivable reason: check.
> Belts everywhere for no apparent reason: check.



nomura loves his belts.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

As cool as being a Pok?mon Trainer in Dissidia will no doubt be, I really am kinda sad that Auron isn't in the game instead of Yuna. He had a stronger connection to both Jecht and Tidus, af'er all, even if his combat style probably would be hard to differentiate from Jecht or Cloud.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

So...you really have no argument.

Well I'll summarize why XII is one of the best:

-awesome battle system

-a rather well-layered plotline that, despite its awful pacing, still turned out to be more intriguing than most FFs. In fact, I could combine FF1-4 and still not reach as good a plot as 12.

-beautiful music. Not Uematsu but that doesn't mean anything.

-the best antagonistic force in FF history. No, not just the Big Bad. I mean the entire Archadian Empire. Every FF always boils down to you must go here and kill the super evil being and so save the world.

XII was not like that. Archadia was not the Evil Empire. They were simply another nation opposed to yours and, like in reality, it had both the noble and not the not-so-noble. 

-this ties into the battle system a bit but being able to actually travel the world, to see these beautifully rendered areas sprawling ahead of you and their native creatures roaming around, made you feel like you were in Ivalice. I've never felt like I was actually on some epic quest in an FF until 12.

-finally, great voice-acting. Cid, Gabranth, Balthier...theyw ere all so amazing.


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm curious about XII actually, didn't like it when I first played it, but that was mostly because it was in French and I both don't understand and hate that language with a passion.

And Auron's design is actually nice. He resembles ronins, and the belts things I don't mind. I mean, it's like ranting on Sephiroth having long hair and wearing a leather coat over a 't-shirt' made up out of two belts. It's just design. And I like Auron's more than anyone in FFX so far.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh shit! A FFXIII-2?



There IS a god!!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I'll summarize why XII is one of the best:



Don't mind me, I'm just going to crush all these. 



> -awesome battle system


Hardly. The Gambit System went too far with automated party members, battles weren't hard in the slightest (fuck, Vayne could actually be Silence'd and magic was his strongest suite!) and it felt far too much like an MMORPG without the MMO. As far as I'm concerned, it was actually one of the worst battle systems in Final Fantasy.



> -a rather well-layered plotline that, despite its awful pacing, still turned out to be more intriguing than most FFs. In fact, I could combine FF1-4 and still not reach as good a plot as 12.


The plot was terrible. The characters weren't, though. They saved it. As for comparing it to the amalgamation of FFI-IV, I'd go so far as to say FFIV's story is far better. I doubt many RPGs at that time considered having the protagonist being a reformed villain, let alone having his brother as the main antagonist for the bulk of the game.



> -beautiful music. Not Uematsu but that doesn't mean anything.


Meh.



> -the best antagonistic force in FF history. No, not just the Big Bad. I mean the entire Archadian Empire. Every FF always boils down to you must go here and kill the super evil being and so save the world. XII was not like that. Archadia was not the Evil Empire. They were simply another nation opposed to yours and, like in reality, it had both the noble and not the not-so-noble.



Hell naw. FFVI's antagonist force, as you put it, is the best damn thing ever. The Gestahlian Empire was a truly beautiful thing, their motivations and goals and methods being truly unique and very enjoyable. Plus having Kefka screw them all over and quite literally become a crazy god... Well, that was just the icing on the cake.



> -this ties into the battle system a bit but being able to actually travel the world, to see these beautifully rendered areas sprawling ahead of you and their native creatures roaming around, made you feel like you were in Ivalice. I've never felt like I was actually on some epic quest in an FF until 12.


Weird... I could've sworn that FFVI instilled the "epic quest" vibe from the very beginning and that FFVII did that itself once you saw the remains of Sephiroth's attack on the ShinRa HQ in Midgar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Two belts for no conceivable reason: check.
> Belts everywhere for no apparent reason: check.



 He will not have to worry about anything falling off or getting in the way when in combat.


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2011)

FF XII was trash

I don't care if they did remove the turn based battle system, shit sucked.

Also story-wise what the fuck is the point of Vaan if most of the plot focuses on his party.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

You talk of removing turn-based combat as a good thing.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Bender said:


> FF XII was trash
> 
> I don't care if they did remove the turn based battle system, shit sucked.
> 
> Also story-wise what the fuck is the point of Vaan if most of the plot focuses on his party.



Vaan was the... Unknowledgeable one. The only way they could explain the stuff they did was if we saw the world through the eyes of a kid who knew pretty much nothing. He was irrelevant plot-wise, but he did have some crazy high stats so I guess I don't mind.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just going to crush all these.
> 
> Hardly. The Gambit System went too far with automated party members, battles weren't hard in the slightest (fuck, Vayne could actually be Silence'd and magic was his strongest suite!) and it felt far too much like an MMORPG without the MMO. As far as I'm concerned, it was actually one of the worst battle systems in Final Fantasy.



Vayne being a joke is hardly anything new. FF Final bosses are always absurdly easy with very few exceptions.

It's the mid-game bosses that are nightmares. in XII's case this is stuff like the Esper Mateus, the Elder Wyrmm, etc..

And since I only ever equip my party members with like, two Gambits, I don't see that problem.



> The plot was terrible. The characters weren't, though. They saved it. As for comparing it to the amalgamation of FFI-IV, I'd go so far as to say FFIV's story is far better. I doubt many RPGs at that time considered having the protagonist being a reformed villain, let alone having his brother as the main antagonist for the bulk of the game.



There is nothing wrong with the plot. It's a tale of vengeance giving way to reason and understanding. Everyone starts off with emotional baggage but they learn to move on. 
Along the way they happen to literally sever the ties to the past by defeating the Occuria which was really intriguing.

FFXII did an amazing job with driving home its central theme.

In fact the Occuria entering the whole affair was awesome. it morphed from fighting the morally ambiguous empire to fighting the morally ambiguous empire who was actually working against a common enemy.



> Hell naw. FFVI's antagonist force, as you put it, is the best damn thing ever. The Gestahlian Empire was a truly beautiful thing, their motivations and goals and methods being truly unique and very enjoyable. Plus having Kefka screw them all over and quite literally become a crazy god... Well, that was just the icing on the cake.



Evil empire. I saw them iN FF2, FF4....no big whoop.



> Weird... I could've sworn that FFVI instilled the "epic quest" vibe from the very beginning and that FFVII did that itself once you saw the remains of Sephiroth's attack on the ShinRa HQ in Midgar.



Running across the world map and entering random dungeon #6 does not invoke  the same epic feeling as going through the Feywood and finding your way to Giruvegan. 

Not for me anyway.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Vaan was the... Unknowledgeable one. The only way they could explain the stuff they did was if we saw the world through the eyes of a kid who knew pretty much nothing. He was irrelevant plot-wise, but he did have some crazy high stats so I guess I don't mind.



Vaan was added very late in the development process, hence why he seemed so out of place. And he was very pointless character that hardly served a purpose at all, and the subplot with his brother really wasn't up to spar either. I think it contributed to the lackluster story, which even the director of the game acknowledged at some point I think.

I think there were some other problems in the development, including a key figure leaving. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with Vaan though.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...you really have no argument.
> 
> Well I'll summarize why XII is one of the best:
> 
> ...



I completely disagree with that statement The Shinra were easily a better antagonist force as well as the whole Yevon church. You mention that the big bads were all destroy the world well not the ones I mentioned. Shinra just wanted money and power and had better realtionships and interactions with there cast than Archadia ever did. The Yevon religion was screwing the people over for 1,000 years. Yevon produced sin and by doing that had people believing its false precepts all the while the religion of Yevon was the cause of Sin. Hell Sin wasn't even about the apocalypse it was just baout destruction.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see how XII's story is any more lackluster than any other FF's.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Sakaguchi needs to come back

And a FFXIII squeal would still be better than the shit that Versus XIII will be


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't see how XII's story is any more lackluster than any other FF's.



Due to the characters not being fully fleshed out this includes both antagonist and protaganist. I was also disapointed in the lack of interesting relationships in the character. Overall FFXII's cast didn't have me caring about them like other casts. The story itself wasn't bad but to me what makes the story even more enjoyable is the characters and the how you handle the setting.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...you really have no argument.
> 
> Well I'll summarize why XII is one of the best:
> 
> ...



I'll summarize why XII sucks balls. 

Horrible battle system: characters basically get setup in a manner you prefer then fight for themselves.  The game basically plays itself for you. I guess that is fun if you enjoy watching a game instead of playing it.

Extremely pointless cutscenes:  Most every cutscene in this game was either of some hillside/waterfall or people walking.  Real dramatic SE.  Way to spend those resources appropriately. 

Amazingly shit-tier cast:  Main character is a totally unmemorable whiny pussy(also looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)).  Took the title of shittiest FF main ever away from Tidus(which seemed impossible). Let us not forget the furry rabbit hooker and the princess bitch whos name I can't even remember as she was so incredibly unimportant.  I honestly don't even remember what the rest of the cast looked like anymore.  


Antagonist:...oh wait there wasn't one at all...wtf.  Vayne?  He had roughly 2 minutes of total screen time in the entire game, and he literally never did anything.  This lack of an antagonist thing has been the biggest problem with the last 3 FF games.  In a series that has produced incredible villains along the lines of Kefka,Sephiroth, Kuja, Garland, and Seifer they have given us nothing but shit in the past 10 years.  The pinnacle of which being FF XII's complete and utter lack of any antagonist.

This is the only FF I didn't finish, after 30 hours of expecting something of value to happen and never being rewarded with even the most slightly exciting cutscene or good dialog I simply sold the game and cut my losses.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I'll summarize why XII sucks balls.
> 
> Horrible battle system: characters basically get setup in a manner you prefer then fight for themselves.  The game basically plays itself for you. I guess that is fun if you enjoy watching a game instead of playing it.
> 
> ...



Seifer was a horrible antagonist. The last three Final Fantasies have been more about fighting destiny and fate then fighting a villain.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 13, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Vaan was added very late in the development process, hence why he seemed so out of place. *And he was very pointless character that hardly served a purpose at all, and the subplot with his brother really wasn't up to spar either*. I think it contributed to the lackluster story, which even the director of the game acknowledged at some point I think.
> 
> I think there were some other problems in the development, including a key figure leaving. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with Vaan though.



From what I hear, Vaan helped Ashe get over her vendetta against the bad guys and not get consumed by vengence and taken advantage of by the Espers. I don't know if this is true though, since I haven't finished 12 yet. That's kinda important right?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 13, 2011)

Piekage said:


> From what I hear, Vaan helped Ashe get over her vendetta against the bad guys and not get consumed by vengence and taken advantage of by the Espers. I don't know if this is true though, since I haven't finished 12 yet. That's kinda important right?



meh it could it be interpreted that way but the character development in XII was so half assed. Vaan really didn't help Ashe get over it when they barely interacted through out the game whci is another thing I disliked about the game they lacked entertaining character interactions. The cast had horrible chemistry.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

If Sakaguchi hadn't left halfway through development FFXII could have been so much better


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Shinra was a pretty badass antagonist force though. Corrupt to the core. Funny that all of Shinra's deeds started with FFX-2's little Shinra.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Amazingly shit-tier cast:  Main character is a totally unmemorable whiny pussy(also looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)).  Took the title of shittiest FF main ever away from Tidus(which seemed impossible). Let us not forget the furry rabbit hooker and the princess bitch whos name I can't even remember as she was so incredibly unimportant.  I honestly don't even remember what the rest of the cast looked like anymore.



So wait...your complaints about the cast amounts to hating Vaan and forgetting the main character's name?
The princess is Ashe and the game is pretty much about her.



> Antagonist:...oh wait there wasn't one at all...wtf.  Vayne?  He had roughly 2 minutes of total screen time in the entire game, and he literally never did anything.  This lack of an antagonist thing has been the biggest problem with the last 3 FF games.  In a series that has produced incredible villains along the lines of Kefka,Sephiroth, Kuja, Garland, and Seifer they have given us nothing but shit in the past 10 years.  The pinnacle of which being FF XII's complete and utter lack of any antagonist.



Wow. YOu really don't remmeber anything about the game.



Piekage said:


> From what I hear, Vaan helped Ashe get over her vendetta against the bad guys and not get consumed by vengence and taken advantage of by the Espers. I don't know if this is true though, since I haven't finished 12 yet. That's kinda important right?



Vaan and Ashe are the two main characters who want vengeance on the empire above all else. This is a big thing because late in the game they are given the chance to completely and totally destroy it.

They both help each other learn to move on and that destruction won't bring back the ones they loved.

Also fuck the haters. Vaan is awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

But Shinra stopped being the main force not even half way through disk one. As awesome as they are. The best force in FF history has to be the Yevon guys. 1000 years of lies and control.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

I liked Yevon but they were so obviously evil that it kinda sapped the fun out of it.

Compared to many JRPGs they aren't an evil religion but since it IS a JRPG, you knew the religion everyone loves would turn out to be corrupt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked Yevon but they were so obviously evil that it kinda sapped the fun out of it.
> 
> Compared to many JRPGs they aren't an evil religion but since it IS a JRPG, you knew the religion everyone loves would turn out to be corrupt.



 Yeah but you only find this out when Seymour stepped on the scene....which was fairly early. But still, they have the better track record then any of the others.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 13, 2011)

Subtle would probably be the best way to describe alot of the things in FFXII. From the way the characters interacted with each other. Vaan, Larsa, and Penelo (especially the latter two) always had little background interactions that you could catch if you paid attention to the cutscenes. The same for the rest of the cast. Most of the cast was pretty much already set in their roles, they did their growing up off screen. I quite enjoyed not having to wade through cheesy "side-quests" to the character's hometown and all that tripe.

Everything you needed to know about the characters was in the game but it was subtle. The history of the world, the Empire, even most of the enemies, was in the game be it from NPCs or the beastiary. Stuff wasn't in your face all the time.

As for the battle system, it's the system that has given players the most freedom, seriously. If you wanted to play the game like all the previous games, you had every chance to do so. You could do some of the craziest shit with it as well. 

But whatever, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked Yevon but they were so obviously evil that it kinda sapped the fun out of it.
> 
> Compared to many JRPGs they aren't an evil religion but since it IS a JRPG, you knew the religion everyone loves would turn out to be corrupt.



Um, it wasn't obvious to me that Yevon was evil until midway through the game. That what made it much more impactful imo when the game do tell you that the religion of Yevon is a piece of shit. Everyone keeps mentioning the evil religion angle as a common theme in JRPGs but the only JRPGs that I've played that has evil religions is FFX and Grandia II. I like the evil religion angle to be honest.

I still like (hate) Shinra better for some reason.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

Play Xenogears. Best JRPG ever and it has an evil religion.


----------



## xeno335 (Jan 13, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I'll summarize why XII sucks balls.
> 
> Horrible battle system: characters basically get setup in a manner you prefer then fight for themselves.  The game basically plays itself for you. I guess that is fun if you enjoy watching a game instead of playing it.
> 
> ...



i agree completely haters are gonna hate i mean good god! some of your points are so far off and reek of personal bias that i cant even begin to refute them there obviously woundt be no point youve already made up your mind, its just wow! it was very different from previous ffs sure but im glad for it! the whole save the world plot was getting tiresome and overdone fortunately the feel of an epic journey was still there....at least till halfway through the game...then the pacing turns to shit witch was the main problem for it....i honestly listened to the fans and didnt play it then i decided too look it up myself and checked the reviews (for once) and found it to be good...but still it isnt perfect nor great.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 13, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> If Sakaguchi hadn't left halfway through development FFXII could have been so much better



Correction on this, Sakaguchi had nothing to do with XII. I believe X was the last FF he graced. FFXII's original director, Yasumi Matsuno, left halfway during development and it's still unclear as to why. Some stories say it was cause he was sick from overworking himself, others cause SE was applying too much pressure due to the game taking a long time to release, and another cause he was in arguments with the higher ups because they kept trying to move the game a certain way that was against his wishes.

If he had stayed, I guarantee that the story would at the very least, please a hell of lot more fans. The game seemed to lose direction around the middle after you visit the Stilshrine, which is around the time he left. The Tactics Ogre games and FF Tactics were his works and they were ripe with awesomeness.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Play Xenogears. Best JRPG ever and it has an evil religion.



Shit is expensive though.

I had a choice between buying FFVII in great condition with some rare Sephiroth statue which was around 30 something dollars or get Xenogears for 60 dollars thats in acceptable condition. Guess which one got bought?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 13, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If he had stayed, I guarantee that the story would at the very least, please a hell of lot more fans. The game seemed to lose direction around the middle after you visit the Stilshrine, which is around the time he left.



What? The game only got consistent and fixes its pacing issue after the shrine. Once you get to Archadia the plot actually flows much more smoothly. 
It also stops focusing on one character than forgetting them and moving on. I hated how Basch was absolutely worthless from the moment you kilL Vossler up until the Pharos.

At least once you get to Archadia it's all about Balthier and Ashe until the end game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Play Xenogears. Best JRPG ever and it has an evil religion.



Oh yeah, this game is actually pretty good. Well, I got Xenoblade..I'll be playing it but still waiting for that English patch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

I keep hearing it is a great game...still have not played it.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 13, 2011)

I liked Revenant Wings moreso than XII itself.  It actually had a good story, imo.

I didn't dislike XII, but it could have been so much better than it was.  More story, less travel time.

Best fleshed out game, overall, was probably VII (obviously, considering spin offs and such).  But game wise, the PSX era is still the best for me.  Sephiroth, Seifer/Ultimecia, and Kuja were fantastic antagonists.  Sephiroth and Kuja, especially.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah that Kuja is a hawt girl.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What? The game only got consistent and fixes its pacing issue after the shrine. Once you get to Archadia the plot actually flows much more smoothly.
> It also stops focusing on one character than forgetting them and moving on. I hated how Basch was absolutely worthless from the moment you kilL Vossler up until the Pharos.
> 
> At least once you get to Archadia it's all about Balthier and Ashe until the end game.



After the Stilshrine, there is that long lull up until Archadia. Sure you could cut it down by just teleporting to the closest Crystal to Archadia but storywise, the pacing came to a halt. I personally didn't mind it so much because I had an asston of Marks to hunt and they were all on the way to Archadia. 

I'd say the pacing and consistency was was due to essentially being at the final 2 arcs of the game by the time you reach Archadia. You have the trek to Giruvegan and then the Pharos. And the Pharos was a looooooooooooong dungeon. I know plenty of people that despite not liking the game a whole lot, they made it to the Pharos. And then they just quit cause that shit was long. They got carried away with that 100 Floor tower.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2011)

The finale to Spoony's FFX review is out for anyone whos interested.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2011)

Well of course a tranny would like Seph and Kuja


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The finale to Spoony's FFX review is out for anyone whos interested.



It was alright. His FFVIII finale was better.



Raptor Diego said:


> Well of course a tranny would like Seph and Kuja



And Kefka since he's the one who actually wears makeup.
In fact Seph is far more manly looking than Kefka.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It was alright. His FFVIII finale was better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it took this long for someone to say this? 
Seph is more cooler looking than Kefka though.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 14, 2011)

I hear rumors now Sqaure is working on a sequel to 13. Now my question is if they are, what is there problem, do they not like money? Final Fantasy 7 remake and Kingdom Hearts 3 have been on the tongues of people for years. Either of those games would shit on a sequel to 13 sales wise( and quality most likely). I will never understand companies.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 14, 2011)

Terrible FFXII keeps being said over and over again. Now I don't care if you don't like the characters (how anyone could not enjoy, say, Balthier, I wonder) or if you thought the story was lame (I certainly did not) because this turns down to taste in the end, but from an objective point of view, the battle system is simply the best. _No one_ can have any sort of valid reason to trash it like some posters did. If gambits hurt you so much, then by all means, don't use them. I personally think it's an awesome evolution over the classic battle system. It felt appropriate too given the more active nature of the game. If you set the battle speed to maximum, you're practically controlling 3 characters in real-time, which is difficult. Instead of letting you control one guy and handing over the other 2 to some AI, you could pretty much define the AI yourself (not entirely unfortunately, but still pretty damn well - check all the neat setups people came up with for some bosses). That's simply badass in my book.

FFXII is a close shot at being my absolute favorite in the series.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 14, 2011)

FFX was way better than XII


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vaan is awesome.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, it took this long for someone to say this?
> Seph is more cooler looking than Kefka though.



Seph or his long-ass sword?  

I swear it's because of that fact that FFVII was as unbelievably overrated as it was. Although, cool-looking Kefka still was more of a boss than Sephy.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Kefka or Sephy... That's something that'll never be truly resolved. Both were transformed by their allies from a hero to a monster... One became reclusive and aloof, seeking to destroy the planet. One became a crazy psychopath, bent on becoming a God and ruling all life.

I like them both equally, for different reasons. They're the best antagonists of any Final Fantasy game, if only because they're also the deepest and most complex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd take ExDeath over Sephiroth. He's badass.

Kefka is #1 though. His iconic laugh beats all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd take ExDeath over Sephiroth. He's badass.
> 
> Kefka is #1 though. His iconic laugh beats all.



Kefka can try to defeat him


*Spoiler*: __ 







But he will fail


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The finale to Spoony's FFX review is out for anyone whos interested.



Annoying Black Lantern sketch since I'm not a comic book reader and even if I was it seemed too much out of place and a waste of time The previous parts were more entertaining. He has a habit of always falling back to these hit/miss funny personas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kefka can try to defeat him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

That guy doesn't even exist yet. 

Kefka holy laser.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kefka can try to defeat him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[YOUTUBE]siuWZxDMGnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kefka can try to defeat him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What is the deal with your obsession with FF 13 and Noctis?  It is a bit disturbing.

The game could be totally awful for all you know...  I have never seen anyone so in love with a game that hasn't even been released yet.

I mean hell I hope the game is great too, but Sqaure has done nothing but release crap for the past decade so my hopes are not very high.



Also people that hate on Kefka or Sephiroth are simply douchebag hipsters who are trying to be edgy by disliking something that is popular.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I think we need to lay some tunes to that Kefka laugh and make a badass Kefka laugh remix song and sell it on iTunes and become rich.

Who's with me?


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, it wasn't obvious to me that Yevon was evil until midway through the game. That what made it much more impactful imo when the game do tell you that the religion of Yevon is a piece of shit. Everyone keeps mentioning the evil religion angle as a common theme in JRPGs but the only JRPGs that I've played that has evil religions is FFX and Grandia II. I like the evil religion angle to be honest.
> 
> I still like (hate) Shinra better for some reason.


Grandia 2 was very awesome, I remember completing it within several days, because I liked it soo much


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Play Xenogears. Best JRPG ever and it has an evil religion.


Still didn't have the chance to do that

As for what I'd like as a setting
Perhaps some morally ambiguous situation, where there are two sides of which both have some valid points, and perhaps a third party that leads them both to a conflict or something.

It's a shame I never could put my hands on War of Genesis 3. From what I've read, there is some pretty nice stuff going on there.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we need to lay some tunes to that Kefka laugh and make a badass Kefka laugh remix song and sell it on iTunes and become rich.
> 
> Who's with me?



I have zero musical talent, count me in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

How are you at negotiating with tyrannical game companies for rights?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Wonderful, my skills in rhetoric are unmatched.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

We'll probably need those skills. Square is notorious for being cunts. Remember when they shut down the Chrono Trigger 3D Fan-made remake just because they wanted to? Because they are bigger cunts than NBC (Nothing But Cunts).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Nobody else want's to join in on taking over the world making this awesome song?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't have any musical talent either. I'm just the producer. 

I guess we must take this to the MD and beg them egotistical monsters for help.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we need to lay some tunes to that Kefka laugh and make a badass Kefka laugh remix song and sell it on iTunes and become rich.
> 
> Who's with me?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyZoe-r9qb0[/YOUTUBE]


Kefka= FF villain with best laugh


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm, that Kefka laugh could be a nice sample for a D'n'B bit:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

If only had skills I could make a damn youtube video.  Mine would have lots of hot babes in it.

Namely zoom-ins and shaky cam of Tifa's T&A.


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If only had skills I could make a damn youtube video.  Mine would have lots of hot babes in it.
> 
> Namely zoom-ins and shaky cam of Tifa's T&A.



Well, I used to do some stuff in Fruity Loops.

And I have a freind who's a DJ, and she knows Erol Alkan and people like that. Makes quite nice beats. I might send it to her and ask for some random mashup:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2011)

I know right gotta wait till she's online this evening. I'll ask her for something with a thick bass perhaps.

Maybe it'll be my new ringtone:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe? 

I'm changing all my phone noises to Kefka Laugh asap.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If only had skills I could make a damn youtube video.  Mine would have lots of hot babes in it.
> 
> Namely zoom-ins and shaky cam of Tifa's T&A.


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, I've just changed my ringtone to some Panty and Stocking beats, and my txt tone is pac-man

Imma sport those for a while before I change them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Done debating with you as you are an obvious troll after this statement.
> 
> Either that or you are mentally challenged.  No other possible excuse for that comment.



You've never heard of Narm Charm?

The scene was supposed to be stupid as shit and it succeeded.  I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I mean hell I hope the game is great too, *but Sqaure has done nothing but release crap for the past decade* so my hopes are not very high.


I can see not liking some of their games for the past decade but a lot of their games were not crap. Throughout all the years with Square, the only game I've ever played that I found quite fucked up in quality was FFXIV. Mind you this is the first MMORPG I've played. I wasn't going to play it at first, but the subcription is free so...whatever.

Oh, as far as Kekfa vs Sephiroth's debate is concerned, lets compare their main themes and boss themes.

*Sephiroth*
Main Theme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYL0wxrxWZA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Boss Theme: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGmBKYI02yQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*Kefka*
Main Theme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hqmeDtVEoE[/YOUTUBE]
Boss Theme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jVcn6I452I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


IMO Sephiroth wins the best main theme award, but Kefka win the final boss award. So fucking eerie!

One-Winged Angel is a overhyped theme I tell ya. Those Chosen By The Planet is much better and should of been used more by Square in other appearances from Sephiroth in other games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

It doesn't really work though. Sephiroth knows he wasn't Chosen by the Planet later on. He is an outright abomination to the Planet and his goal is to kill it.

Though the lack of Those Chosen by the Planet is, as I said earlier, one reason why the Nibelheim Incident sucked in CC.

Shitty


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe?
> 
> I'm changing all my phone noises to Kefka Laugh asap.



Yes, I need this. I have the metal gear solid codec, some zelda sounds, but I need Kefka laugh badly!


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It doesn't really work though. Sephiroth knows he wasn't Chosen by the Planet later on. He is an outright abomination to the Planet and his goal is to kill it.


What? I'm just talking about the theme. Instead of One-Winged Angel being his main theme in every other future apperance, Those Chosen By The Planet should have been. And they used Those Chosen By The Planet theme throughout the ENTIRE game, even during the last fight between him and Cloud.



> Awesome


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

On the subject of themes... Which really just proves that Kefka vs Sephiroth will never end because nobody can accept that both of them are mindblowingly awesome...























Take yo' pick. For me, it's actually Dancing Mad that's the better song. One Winged Angel is a rocking tune, there's no doubt, but there's just something about Dancing Mad that I can't help but love.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm gonna take a third option.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 14, 2011)

Kuja's is better, IMO.  IX's soundtrack was amazing~
lol, wut a repeat


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm gonna take a third option.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Stop blaspheming! 

Kuja's theme is Kindergarten compared to Dancing Mad. 

Seph's theme is also superior, I'm afraid. As are a couple other boss themes (Gilgamesh, anyone?). FFIX has some of the best music in the series, I'll agree, but that ain't some of it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 14, 2011)

Necron's theme was blegh imo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stop blaspheming!
> 
> Kuja's theme is Kindergarten compared to Dancing Mad.
> 
> Seph's theme is also superior, I'm afraid. As are a couple other boss themes (Gilgamesh, anyone?). FFIX has some of the best music in the series, I'll agree, but that ain't some of it.



Honestly, FFX has the best collection of boss music.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo, how can you forget this!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVls2heTbU[/YOUTUBE]

The true final boss theme for FFX...fuck those Aeons and Yu Yevon.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2011)

I think FFVIII score is somewhat underrated, it's quite original and distinct. May not have that many outstanding pieces though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WL4SGO85Uk[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite regular battle themes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

FFVIII had some wonderful music. One of my fave airship themes


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The theme for one of my favorite scenes in the game


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2011)

I miss Silvagunner 

Fuck Youtube


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Battle on the Motherfucking Big Bridge!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgZsvJZ_ivg[/YOUTUBE]

Also, Genesis singing a song!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXp0v93ZRTs&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

I prefer LONGING myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> On the subject of themes... Which really just proves that Kefka vs Sephiroth will never end because nobody can accept that both of them are mindblowingly awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dancing mad is better I agree.

One Winged Angel just had that "Oh shit! feeling when it's heard the first time against him for me.

Then supanova.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 14, 2011)

4-9 is the Golden Age of FF and JRPG's in general.  All of the greatest RPG's were released during this era. Cast,Battle System,Storyline,music was all at its pinnacle at that time. This can not be debated.

Get used to it.

Deal with it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I prefer LONGING myself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> 4-9 is the Golden Age of FF and JRPG's in general.  All of the greatest RPG's were released during this era. Cast,Battle System,Storyline,music was all at its pinnacle at that time. This can not be debated.
> 
> Get used to it.
> 
> Deal with it.



You're really full of yourself aren't you.

A golden age just means there were a lot of good JRPGs made in that time. Ya know, like Xenogears and Chrono Trigger. FF isn't special in that regard.

Besides, I'll take Xenosaga I and III over any FF game. Others will say the SMT games that have come after are also better than anY FF game.

Golden age just means generally better. Newer games can still surpass the old.

Nostalgiatards are annoying as fuck.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

Fah fooey to FFX music


FFVI had the best music 

Not to mention one of the best scenes in RPG history 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuvSDedrtKM[/YOUTUBE]

Beautiful

Just beautiful   :Wtf


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You're really full of yourself aren't you.
> 
> A golden age just means there were a lot of good JRPGs made in that time. Ya know, like Xenogears and Chrono Trigger. FF isn't special in that regard.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with Xenosaga II? I just bought Xenosaga I and III, but I'm looking for II now.

Oh, and I agree with your post. Nice usage of the word "Nostalgiatards." I'm going to use it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You're really full of yourself aren't you.
> 
> A golden age just means there were a lot of good JRPGs made in that time. Ya know, like Xenogears and Chrono Trigger. *FF isn't special in that regard.*
> 
> ...



 Now you know your wrong right Zael? You can say whatever you want, but FFVII is what brought RPGs out of the dark, so yes it is special by that regard. And despite what people say about it, during that time no one had shit to say about that game except praise.


 edit- and how dare none of ya post ff8's the landing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v6BtJaBQmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats wrong with Xenosaga II? I just bought Xenosaga I and III, but I'm looking for II now.



Oh dear...what's wrong with Episode II....

Ya know, I could poison you against the game before you play it.I have a lot of things I dislike about the game. But to be fair, it does have its positive aspects.

In short, I guess I'd say a lot of people hate XSII because:
a. A lot of English voices were changed. Shion, KOS-MOS, chaos, MOMO and many others. Most of these changes were for the worse.
b. Completely redone battle system. THere are no shops in this game whatsoever.
c. The music is very un-Xenosaga. It's mostly bad synthesizer crap. There are some pretty nice pieces in it but they are few and far between.  The composer did a much better job with EP3.
d. The story is...well, very different from either 1 or 3. This is because the actual developers of the story and game were removed or forced to do things they didn't want to do. In fact when Episode 1 and 2 were re-released together in Japan on the DS, Episode 1 was pretty much unchanged while the remake of 2 was totally different from the PS2 version we got. This is because DS II was modeled on what the creators wanted to do.



> Oh, and I agree with your post. Nice usage of the word "Nostalgiatards." I'm going to use it



Thanks!



VastoLorDae said:


> Now you know your wrong right Zael? You can say whatever you want, but FFVII is what brought RPGs out of the dark, so yes it is special by that regard. And despite what people say about it, during that time no one had shit to say about that game except praise.



Oh FFVII is special. It did a lot for the JRPG genre. I'm just saying that Final Fantasy did not create this "golden age". It was just a part of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, then I agree Zael.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2011)

If VII hadn't been released it would have given more JRPG's the time to shine. Grandia, BoF, Dragon Quest, Chrono Cross, Suikoden ect.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kuja is winning the final boss theme award.  BOOM BOOM CLAP! BOOM BOOM BOOM CLAP!
> 
> With Kefka in second and Seph in third.
> 
> I don't LIKE One Winged Angel and how it took the spotlight from the best damn piece ever made in a FF game, Those Chosen By The Planet.



I'm afraid those all pale in comparison to this as far as final battle theme songs for final fantasy go.



This also was a good Boss battle theme


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> If VII hadn't been released it would have given more JRPG's the time to shine. Grandia, BoF, Dragon Quest, Chrono Cross, Suikoden ect.



 If it had not been release there would have been no shine for them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah you keep believing that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2011)

Uh what I believe in is truth. What you believe in is would of/should of.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't LIKE One Winged Angel and how it took the spotlight from the *best damn piece ever made in a FF game*, Those Chosen By The Planet.


Aria Di Mezzo Carattere would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2011)

You're both wrong. This song is the best. It's sheer terror to listen to.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL thats that damn circus place thingy theme song on FFVII. I forgot the name of it.

And whoever posted "Final Fantasy VIII - The Extreme", let me tell you...it sucks. Out of all the songs people posted in this thread so far, that was by far the worse one.

Ok, I got another one for you guys!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTE_h-BKDF4[/YOUTUBE]
Best fucking Chocobo Theme ever!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

It's called the Gold Saucer.

And I'm partial to FFXII's Chocobo Theme.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok...I can top that. This will make you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

There are very little if any FF songs better then FFX's "Someday the Dream will end".


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok...I can top that. This will make you



...I wanna rep you again.
That was amazing and cute as hell.



VastoLorDae said:


> There are very little if any FF songs better then FFX's "Someday the Dream will end".



That song is perfection. It's the definitive song of FFX really. Like if i wanted to summarize the feeling of the game, I'd pick that one.

It's one reason why I love the Zanarkand level in FFX. I dunno who's dumb idea it was to switch the music once you enter the Dome but they screwed up big time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

The dream did end...and we were all eternally grateful that it did.

...

Goddamn I hate you Tidus.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate Tidus too.

 Still a beautiful song.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

^It most certainly is. Made all the better by its foretelling of Tidus's impending departure from reality.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

I did not mind him. What is with the Tidus hate?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

He's obnoxious and stupid.

"We Guado are keen to the scent of the Farplane."

*Tidus thus decides to lean over and sniff Auron*

God it hurts my brain just to think about most scenes with him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I did not mind him. What is with the Tidus hate?


Hes the biggest whiny bitch main character ever, hes very annoying and his voice is insufferable. Hes also quite stupid, which is part of the reason hes so annoying.

I didn't know I had posted in this thread so much

Since I haven't responded to this yet:



Zaelapolopollo said:


> It was alright. His FFVIII finale was better.


Most definitely. The main difference in quality for me between the two was his showdown with each games horrible protagonist. His fight with Squall was much better than his fight with Tidus(though somewhat understandable since Tidus is a waterpolo star with a ball as a weapon and Squall is an elite soldier with a sword...). I did love the beginning of his fight with Tidus, with him loading the Gunblade, but it went downhill quickly.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Vaan is the biggest whiny bitch main character ever, hes very annoying and his voice is insufferable. Hes also quite stupid, which is part of the reason hes so annoying.


Fixed!

Way worse than Tidus...way worse...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Way worse than Tidus...way worse...


Vaan isn't the main character of FFXII, nor is he as bad as Tidus. His voice is standable except in the part where you have to go around yelling that you're Basch von Ronsenburg of Dalmasca(and even then he has one good line in "Don't listen to Ondore's lies!"). Hes not stupid, just naive and hes not obnoxious in the least. Hes not a whiny bitch with gigantic daddy issues. The only thing bad about him that can't be said about Tidus is that he has no shirt, and while I'm one of those people that really, really thinks he needs to put on a damn shirt, that one negative thing he has over Tidus doesn't even bring him close to Tidus's level.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey if Vaan could score a chick like Terra in Dissidia Duodecim, Im sure he has some significant meaning. Oh wait......


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought Vaan was kinda meh. Nothing special but nothing way terrible either.

I think he just gets a lot of hate for the lack of a shirt. THough I don't mind cute boys with no shirts on, Vaan has some weird chest design.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think he just gets a lot of hate for the lack of a shirt. THough I don't mind cute boys with no shirts on, Vaan has some weird chest design.


His abs look really weird, kind of like they're painted on.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He's obnoxious and stupid.



Damn straight. 
[YOUTUBE]H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]

Lol what the fuck


----------



## BVB (Jan 15, 2011)

I liked Tidus.

Still, the best main character was Zidane


----------



## Nois (Jan 15, 2011)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> Damn straight.
> [YOUTUBE]H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lol what the fuck



Wait what?


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Vaan isn't the main character of FFXII,


Yes he is. Square says he is, so he is, even though the storyline doesn't support that.


> nor is he as bad as Tidus. His voice is standable except in the part where you have to go around yelling that you're Basch von Ronsenburg of Dalmasca(and even then he has one good line in "Don't listen to Ondore's lies!"). Hes not stupid, just naive and *hes not obnoxious in the least*. Hes not a whiny bitch with gigantic daddy issues.


We must not be playing the same game, because he is about as equally obnoxious as Tidus if not moreso. His voice was as bad as Tidus as well to be honest. Alot of people hate on Tidus because of that one laugh scene....ONE scene. Also, Vaan is even more of a whiny bitch than Tidus. At least Tidus mans up later in the game.

Seriously, are we playing the same damn game?



> The only thing bad about him that can't be said about Tidus is that he has no shirt, and while I'm one of those people that really, really thinks he needs to put on a damn shirt, that *one negative* thing he has over Tidus doesn't even bring him close to Tidus's level.


LOL, I'm done.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> I liked Tidus.
> 
> Still, the best main character was Zidane



Zidane's the liveliest one for sure

But I always had Squall as a favorite cuz of his character developement throughout the course of FFVIII


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 15, 2011)

To be fair though, apart from Auron, the rest of the cast is only marginally better...

Wakka looks and acts like a retarded jock out of Looney Tunes.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes he is. Square says he is, so he is, even though the storyline doesn't support that.


I could care less what they say. He isn't the main character. Word of god is overruled here since what they say goes against what is established in the game. Its like if Kishimoto came out and said that Tenten is the main character of Naruto. We'd just ignore him.



> We must not be playing the same game, because he is about as equally obnoxious as Tidus if not moreso.


No. My memory isn't as good with FFXII as it is with X, but I don't remember anything Vaan did being anywhere near as obnoxious as what Tidus has done, nor was he near constantly obnoxious like Tidus was.



> His voice was as bad as Tidus as well to be honest. Alot of people hate on Tidus because of that one laugh scene....ONE scene.


One scene? His voice is horrible throughout the entire game. Remember when he first arrives in Luca and yells out a challenge to the Goers through a megaphone? Cringe-worthy. 



> LOL, I'm done.


Do you understand English well? I wasn't saying his lack of a shirt is the only negative thing about him, just thats its the only negative thing about him that Tidus doesn't share/isn't equal with him or worse than him in.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 15, 2011)

I hear main character talk. I expect Ramza to be noted.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

We were actually talking about how Rinoa was the best lead character in any Final Fantasy and FFVIII was a msterpiece of storytelling.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2011)

FFIX was the best.


----------



## Nois (Jan 15, 2011)

I like it how all the FFs fit into the jungian archetypes. All the main characters go through the hero's journey archetype.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> We were actually talking about how Rinoa was the best lead character in any Final Fantasy and FFVIII was a msterpiece of storytelling.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a feeling if Tidus was voiced by another voice actor like Johny Bosch yung or Vic Minogna then people wouldn't say he was obnoxious name one thing the guy did that was obnoxious. As far as being stupid the guys from another world off course he doesn't know shit. As far as whiny he was again from a luxury dream Zanarkand and wound up in a bat shit crazy world of Spira I'm sure all of us would groan and moan every now and then. The guys whing gets blown way put of proportion. The only time he whined was when he felt he wanted to go home he didn't even whine about Jecht unless you count flashbacks all he did was curse the mans name everytime he was mentioned not whining.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

James Arnold Taylor is a good voice-actor. He was simply told to dub  a terrible character.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 15, 2011)

I still say he's not as bad as everyone says I like Zidane,Cloud, and Lightning as better mains but I didn't have a problem with him. I'd say he draws with Squall on my likability for Protagonists.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I'll give you this. Tidus gets a lot more bearable in the later parts of the game.

Still, to each their own.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 15, 2011)

I personally liked the guy but I'll admit he does have a voice that and moments in the game to where I can see someone not being too fond of him but he along with Cloud get unneccesary hate.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't mind Tidus. Sure, he dressed funny and was a pain in the beginning to mid-game, but that made room for plenty of character development, which I think was properly exploited. 

To me, the only reason people could possibly have for disliking Cloud as a main character, would be the advent of Crisis Core  (and possibly Last Order). That shit glorified Zack to the point of friggin demigod, while Cloud was little more than a submissive wreck.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 15, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> FFIX was the best.


I Agree


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 15, 2011)

Tidus gets too much hate

i actually like his character and dont find him annoying 

only once though when he laughed with yuna thats it

zack does piss me off though

and ff9 was great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> Tidus gets too much hate
> 
> i actually like his character and dont find him annoying
> 
> ...



 My thoughts on Tidus as well.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 15, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> Tidus gets too much hate
> 
> i actually like his character and dont find him annoying
> 
> ...



and the Laugh was supposed to be annoying that was the point of it it was supposed to be silly and annoying to get Yuna to laugh.

Edit: also anyone hear the rumor that they might make a FFXIII-2? probably hoping to give some proper closer to the game. The games plot and charactors were good I just hope the Newbs that worked on it will listen to vets like Nomura this time.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 15, 2011)

Same here.

The only annoying part  to me was his laughing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I could care less what they say. He isn't the main character. Word of god is overruled here since what they say goes against what is established in the game. Its like if Kishimoto came out and said that Tenten is the main character of Naruto. We'd just ignore him.


Thats actually completely different considering the damn anime is named after another character and all the plot elements are clearly focused on Naruto (and Sasuke). That said, Legend of Zelda is based around Link as well as Zelda so it depends on how they work around it and whatnot. Sure Vaan is clearly tacked on, but the intent was clear. A lot of the earlier parts of FFXII was focused on Vaan until it started shifting to Basch, Ashe, and Balthier later. For god sakes you walk around as Vaan in cities and whatnot throughout the entire damn game 

Also you kind of "should" care what they say considering what "they" say determines what is canonical or not. Sure you can say you don't give a shit what they say, like you did, but it only makes you look silly and naive afterward.


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2011)

What bothers me is that people are comparing speaking characters to non-speaking ones. FFX was the first FF to have voice acting. God protect us if ANY of the earlier FFs gets a PS3 remake, with a crappy voice acting

I mean, if it's gonna be anywhere near American dubbing in anime then Imma mute the damn thing. The only bearable dub in an anime made by the US was FMA for me.

Then again, games are a different story so who knows


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> What bothers me is that people are comparing speaking characters to non-speaking ones. FFX was the first FF to have voice acting. God protect us if ANY of the earlier FFs gets a PS3 remake, with a crappy voice acting
> 
> I mean, if it's gonna be anywhere near American dubbing in anime then Imma mute the damn thing. The only bearable dub in an anime made by the US was FMA for me.
> 
> Then again, games are a different story so who knows



You obviously have not watched alot of English dubed anime. Off the top of my head Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, FLCL, Big O, Yu Yu Hakasho(sp) all great anime that many have said sound better Dubbed then in Japanese.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing dubbed is better. 

If FFX made you forget that, here's three words for you: Genesis in DoC.


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> You obviously have not watched alot of English dubed anime. Off the top of my head Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, FLCL, Big O, Yu Yu Hakasho(sp) all great anime that many have said sound better Dubbed then in Japanese.



Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball, and many other non-OVA say otherwise. I don't know about the recent years or the exceptional anime, but damn, most of what I've heard was horrible. And actually, poor quality of US anime dub is a worldwide known thing. Maybe it has changed already.

Anyway, FFs should have at least descent dubs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2011)

ugh I got bit by the nostalgia bug and now want to go and play me some FF VII.

 Tell me, what were your feelings when you first played-

FFIV
FFV
FFVI
FFVII
FFVIII
FFIX
FFX


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ugh I got bit by the nostalgia bug and now want to go and play me some FF VII.
> 
> Tell me, what were your feelings when you first played-
> 
> ...



There, for some reason I edited your post as an answer


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats actually completely different considering the damn anime is named after another character and all the plot elements are clearly focused on Naruto (and Sasuke).


I was just using Naruto as an example since it was the easiest one to use, even though I figured it would lead to this sort of response.



> Also you kind of "should" care what they say considering what "they" say determines what is canonical or not. Sure you can say you don't give a shit what they say, like you did, but it only makes you look silly and naive afterward.


What determines what is canonical or not are the games they put out. If what they say in interviews goes against what they put in the game I have every right to ignore them and stick with the information thats in the game. If its silly and naive not to blindly follow the word of god then I'll be silly and naive.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> *What determines what is canonical or not are the games they put out.* If what they say in interviews goes against what they put in the game I have every right to ignore them and stick with the information thats in the game. If its silly and naive not to blindly follow the word of god then I'll be silly and naive.


Wrong. You must haven't played a series of games with a continuing storyline before where I dunno, the latest entry completely contradicts certain key information from older entries...making some of the older entries non-canonical (or damn close to it). Its not just the games, but the creators intent behind what they are trying to get across. While you do have every right to ignore the words of the creators who made the game and stick to poorly implemented information thats in the game, well like you said, you are silly and naive and I have no more use discussing with the ignorant. Goodbye.

========================



Nois said:


> What bothers me is that people are comparing speaking characters to non-speaking ones. FFX was the first FF to have voice acting. God protect us if ANY of the earlier FFs gets a PS3 remake, with a crappy voice acting
> 
> I mean, if it's gonna be anywhere near American dubbing in anime then Imma mute the damn thing. The only bearable dub in an anime made by the US was FMA for me.
> 
> Then again, games are a different story so who knows





Nois said:


> Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball, and many other non-OVA say otherwise. I don't know about the recent years or the exceptional anime, but damn, most of what I've heard was horrible. And actually, poor quality of US anime dub is a worldwide known thing. Maybe it has changed already.
> 
> Anyway, FFs should have at least descent dubs.



What is this "horrible" English dubs you and every other anime fan speak of? Either you guys have way too high an expectation on dubs or I have too low an expectation. Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball series dubs seemed okay to me. the only dub that actually pissed me off and hurt my damn ears wasn't even in an anime, it was a video game, and its called Chaos Wars. Look it up.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball, and many other non-OVA say otherwise. I don't know about the recent years or the exceptional anime, but damn, most of what I've heard was horrible. And actually, poor quality of US anime dub is a worldwide known thing. Maybe it has changed already.
> 
> Anyway, FFs should have at least descent dubs.



The Dragonball dub was never bad:amazed


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

Tidus is cool, altough they made him vulnerable and human. Unlike the other emotionless emo's around. And vaan is fkin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And VIII master pice of storytelling?!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2011)

Why yes, yes it was.

Only Bleach does storytelling better.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball, and many other non-OVA say otherwise. I don't know about the recent years or the exceptional anime, but damn, most of what I've heard was horrible. And actually, poor quality of US anime dub is a worldwide known thing. Maybe it has changed already.
> 
> Anyway, FFs should have at least descent dubs.



Shut your damn mouth Dragon Ball Z has never had a bad Dub. Sailor Moon maybe but really the only truly bad dub I have ever experienced was the strait translation dub of Super Milk Chan (was like watching it on drugs but I wasn't.)



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Why yes, yes it was.
> 
> Only Bleach does storytelling better.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Th-tha-Thats a good one. Tell another one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2011)

FFX had Tara Strong, one of, if not THE, best English female voice-actress I've ever heard. She has such immense variety and talent.

Also I thought FFXII did a wonderful job by and large. Gabranth, Baltheir, Cid, Al-Cid, Ashe, Basch, all very good IMO.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX had Tara Strong, one of, if not THE, best English female voice-actress I've ever heard. She has such immense variety and talent.
> 
> Also I thought FFXII did a wonderful job by and large. Gabranth, Baltheir, Cid, Al-Cid, Ashe, Basch, all very good IMO.



Don't forget Fran.

I like those odd made up "accents" like they did for her.


----------



## Nois (Jan 17, 2011)

For once, Sailor Moon and Chobits had god-awful, flat and 2D dubs. FMA had a great dub, as well As Cowboy Bebop, but othr than that there is hell of a lot of shitty dubs. In most of the anime I had the chance to watch in dubbed versions, the voice actors were rarely fitted to the character, or they seemed too shy to scream ie. when they got shot. But meh, I'm usually not watching dubbed stuff anyway, so I shouldn't whine.

Got my FFX today, just got to the part where Rikku and her bunch took me on their boat


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Shut your damn mouth *Dragon Ball Z has never had a bad Dub. *Sailor Moon maybe but really the only truly bad dub I have ever experienced was the strait translation dub of Super Milk Chan (was like watching it on drugs but I wasn't.)
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Th-tha-Thats a good one. Tell another one.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oToKxemiv4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whnuJReGbso[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifKh3djRy8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2011)

lmfao .  

don't think the dub for FF games are truly that bad. Tara Strong is a goddess.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2011)

I gotta hurry up and play XIII so i can judge its voice-acting.


----------



## BVB (Jan 17, 2011)

SE trademarks three more "types"


----------



## Nois (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol that Malay creole kills me


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I gotta hurry up and play XIII so i can judge its voice-acting.



To be honest...the voice acting is not bad at all imo, although that will depend on your tolerance of voice acting. You will also have people cite three characters in the game as the worst voices, which are Snow, Hope, and Vanille. The thing is, they don't have bad voice acting imo (Vanille is questionable though), but its the characters personality that rubs some players the wrong way. I actually like Vanille though, but I normally always like the goofy third female character anyways in FF games i.e. Yuffie, Selphie, Rikku, and Penelo (only because I found her cute).


----------



## The810kid (Jan 17, 2011)

The VA for XIII was decent and it had Laura Bailey. The voice actor for Dysley was good as well.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 17, 2011)

For the record FF X had some pretty good VA's in John DiMaggio, Cree Summer, Quinton Flynn, and already mentioned Tara Strong and Jecht, Seymour, and Auron's VA wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Yash (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the voice acting in FFX was pretty good and besides, the laugh scene was supposed to sound awkward. Hedy Burress could've used a more natural sounding voice for Yuna though I didn't mind it much. I never played the Kingdom Hearts games but her voice acting for Yuna definitely improved a lot. In all fairness, the voice actors were kind of forced to improvise a lot.

From the ff wiki:


> The majority of the English dialogue was not based to the actual game footage; the only guidance the voice actors had were samples of the original Japanese dialogue, and they rarely had the opportunity to sync their dialogue with actual footage. Once the voice recording was complete, sound editors would digitally speed up or slow down the audio clips in order to fill the character's allotted speaking time for each particular line.



As for FFXIII, the only real voice I questioned was Vanille's but I still liked it.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I gotta hurry up and play XIII so i can judge its voice-acting.



I thought the voice acting was actually pretty well done. The voices they had really fit the characters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

good thing ff xiii is cheap now....after a year. That does not look good. I have not played it yet, but like any FF fan, you gotta try it once. Like the GB FF games....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2011)

My nephew is grounded so I guess I'll just steal his PS3. Thus all I have to do is pay 30 bucks for FFXIII or whatever.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 17, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oToKxemiv4[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whnuJReGbso[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifKh3djRy8c[/YOUTUBE]



Well yeah British yeah it sucks but he was talking about Amarican Dubs and thus far they havent had THAT bad of a Dub


----------



## Nois (Jan 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well yeah British yeah it sucks but he was talking about Amarican Dubs and thus far they havent had THAT bad of a Dub



Well, the dub for Golden Boy was retarded as hell. I mean, I had a multi dub version, with english subtitles. And the same anime had two completely different feels to it because of the dub. There at least were shitloads of fail dubs in the past I've seen, where the American dub was just unbearable, because it turned a quality character into some sunday morning kindergarten crap.

I'm not saying it's the same nowadays, but when I was 10 or so, whenever I got the chance I'd simply pick subtitles over a dub, where the VA is bad.

I think the reason for that might've been that there were many voice actors in the past that were used to dubbing censored, lukewarm, franchise shit, and they just didn't do enough research for the anime.

Then again, I bet there are exceptions, and thequality has went up since I've last tried English dub.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2011)

its sad ive had ff13 for a year now an i just reached chapter 12 XD


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> its sad ive had ff13 for a year now an i just reached chapter 12 XD



it does get really repetitive at that point. I still havent gotten through Orphan's cradle cuz of the mini boss that takes away all ur synergist power ups with a laser rain attack


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> good thing ff xiii is cheap now....after a year. That does not look good. I have not played it yet, but like any FF fan, you gotta try it once. Like the GB FF games....


Mostly cheap due to oversaturation. FFXII I remember being cheap fast as well, not as fast as this though, but faster than the norm. GTA games also gets cheap stupid fast as well.

Also, if they ever do a FFVIII remake (yea right...), David Boreaozos or whatever the fuck his name is (the dude who play Angel in Buffy and Angel) should definitely voice Squall. He voiced Leon (Squall) in KH1 and it was awesome. It fits Squall/Leon/whatever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2011)

In an effort to understand the FF fan, I wanna what you guys liked and disliked about all the FFs you played starting from the first one.

FFI - The great mother of them all. When I first played it, it was on the NES back in the days and I was too young to know wtf I was doing. Didn't replay it till it got rereleased on the GBA and updated. The difficulty wasn't too bad and the story, while filled with cliche's and generic themes (at least by today's standards), was enjoyable. I liked the little twist with Garland though. Fairly linear.

FFII - Characters coming and going was very annoying to me and the main reason for that was because I'd get someone new that I'd have to retrain in skills to match up to the rest of my party. And once I'd do that, they'd die or some other shit and I'd have a new character that was underpowered compared to my party. Leveling in general was a big pain and the only other game where they decided to use this method was in FFXI, their first MMO. Fairly linear.

FFIII - Still haven't played. I'll get to it eventually.

FF(II :ho)IV - Easy game, hella cheesy, but was fun. 5 person parties were awesome and they are sorely missed. Fairly linear.

FFV: My first experience with the Job system since I missed out in III (I don't really count FFI since you couldn't change out after the intial selection). Loved it. The story was light hearted despite all the crazy shit happening and people dying. I didn't find the game nearly as cheesy as IV mainly due to the lack of a love story. Plus it had Gilgamesh. Fairly linear.

FFVI: A plethora of characters (3 of which were optional if I recall though technically, they all were in the second half ), multi-party fights, and the storyline followed different sets of characters so you could see what each set went through to get to an area. Each character was locked to a specific role, like IV, but they all really ended up doing the same thing just with a different animation. The game was moderately difficult in the beginning even without min/maxing with Esper equipping. Later on, your characters are broken and you can breeze through the game. Story was very engaging, despite the big bad initially being yet another Empire. Not so much linear especially during the second half of the game.

FFVII - Updated graphics, pretty effects, same ole gameplay. Materia system added a bit of diversity but you could essentially homogenize the whole cast with the main difference being the weapons they were able to attain and their Limit Breaks. Story was fairly linear but you had quite a bit of side quests you could do that were off the beaten path. Lot of running around and distractions.

FFVIII - Enemies leveled up with you which I though was pretty cool. Meant the game would at least be somewhat challenging throughout but it really just made some of the fights last longer cause their HP totals would skyrocket. Draw system was ok but I never used it too much in fights since it wasn't really needed. Despite having magic in the game, melee was usually always better, like in all the previous iterations. Summons took way too fucking long though. Eden.. how I hate to summon thee.

FFIX - A return to the roots (roots were gone for a whooping 2 games...). The gameplay was slow and the ATB felt real sluggish which made some fights annoying. The story was very enjoyable though and the characters, just as much. The return of predefined roles and 4 person parties as well. While I liked the Trance in this game, I disliked how you weren't really able to choose when to use it unless you'd bench characters. Fairly linear though you had some room to work with.

FFX - Hella linear and using the airship amounted to a menu. I disliked the combat in this one at first due to the strictly turn based nature of it. It essentially just became a strategy battle system, which I thought Tactics did better. But I learned to use and abuse it. Enemy variety also was very underwhelming and fighting them amounted to having the proper characters out on the field for whatever section you were in. The voice acting wasn't that bad but there were plenty of moments where I'd cringe. Full of FF-style cheese to the very end.

FFX-2 - One of the greatest uses of the ATB system. Fights were fast and the job system was refreshing. I didn't mind the overload of girl power but I'll admit that SE went too far. Extremely cheesy and even more linear.

FFXI - It's an MMO. I liked it for a bit then I stopped when nothing new was added.

FFXII - Goddamn this game was awesome. If you read any of my posts for this game, you already know what I think about this one. Moderately difficult and the battle system allowed for a lot of freedom.

FFXIII - Linear and the return of the cheesy love subplot. Battle system was fast and optimas added some flavor. I didn't like how you weren't able to directly control your party members but this game basically amounted to use of Optimas as opposed to specific character control. If you wanted to cast fire, you picked Ravager instead. Essentially the same shit, different skin. Fights were pretty fast, rarely lasting for more than 2 mins unless they were bosses. Big dose of tunnel vision for the first half of the game much like the previous games (cept XII) cept this time, they didn't hide it.

FFXIV - Another MMO, meh.

All in all.. all the FFs were pretty much linear, easy, and cheesy. :ho As you can tell, I didn't really hate any of them nor anything completely. They might be in the same series but each game is it's own entity that I just approached differently and worked within the confines of each game.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> In an effort to understand the FF fan, I wanna what you guys liked and disliked about all the FFs you played starting from the first one.
> 
> FFI - The great mother of them all. When I first played it, it was on the NES back in the days and I was too young to know wtf I was doing. Didn't replay it till it got rereleased on the GBA and updated. The difficulty wasn't too bad and the story, while filled with cliche's and generic themes (at least by today's standards), was enjoyable. I liked the little twist with Garland though. Fairly linear.
> 
> ...



This ladies and Gentleman is a true Final fantasy fan reps on making the fanbase look good and reviving this thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

ff1- If I had to say, it was practically the same experience when I first played. did not really know what I was doing. But back then I was not really into rpgs so did not like it. Thought it was boring. When I last played it, ps1 port, It was more awesome.

ffII-I have not played even though I have the port.

FFIII-Playing it on DS. Its not as hard as people claim so far, but I find the story extremely boring.

FFIV-This one really got me to fall in love with FF series. But I hated always having to lose certain characters and gain others all the time. Thats the only blast against it for me. and yeah 5 party members...though that made it easy.

FFV-Funny/excellent story. Brought be Faris, Galuf,.....Butz(), and GILGAMESH! I use to hate the class system leveling.

ffVI- Its almost perfect and there is nothing glaringly bad about this game.

FFVII-Same as FFVI despite what haters say. And Seph is awesom still to me.

FFVIII-This game had some getting used to. At first it is kind of off putting, even with a very nice beginning. I think it was because of FFVII. But after I got over all of that and played again I discovered a very good and underrated game that was very fun. and the first return of Gilgamesh!

FFIX-I loved it and have absolutely nothing bad to say about it. top 3 FF in terms of music.

FFX-The best FF in terms of sound and music. But gets points knocked off for the laughing scene...

FFXI-Never played.

FFXII-Good story, but most of the VA had very little emotion behind the character's voices. Which makes this entry pretty average in my opinion. But still replayable.

FFXIII-I have not played but will in a few weeks.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

^Do not play FFXIII, unless you want a bad example of a JRPG


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

The810kid said:


> This ladies and Gentleman is a true Final fantasy fan reps on making the fanbase look good and reviving this thread.



 yet you did not answer the questions thus making the fanbase look weak.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Do not play FFXIII, unless you want a bad example of a JRPG



Nope,  Last Rebellion and FFXII are bad examples of a JRPG


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Do not play FFXIII, unless you want a bad example of a JRPG



 You say that but you have a FFXIII verus sig! Your mixing signals!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You say that but you have a FFXIII verus sig! Your mixing signals!



There is a Difference between Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII, you know?
FFXIII was directed by my least favourite game developer in Square Enix and Versus XIII is being lead by the godly Tetsuya Nomura.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yet you did not answer the questions thus making the fanbase look weak.



hey I was going to answer I just don't feel like posting massive walls of texts right now


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope,  Last Rebellion and FFXII are bad examples of a JRPG



Did you just put Last Rebellion and FF12 on the same level....fuckiswrongwithyou?


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Did you just put Last Rebellion and FF12 on the same level....fuckiswrongwithyou?



Don't get me wrong, FFXII is ok, its not truly a bad game like LR, I just hate it. Its the only FF game besides III that I hate...well not hate, dislike strongly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

The810kid said:


> hey I was going to answer I just don't feel like posting massive walls of texts right now



touche sir...touche.


----------



## Soul (Jan 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> My nephew is grounded so I guess I'll just steal his PS3. Thus all I have to do is pay 30 bucks for FFXIII or whatever.



You should do it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to go through cutscenes of FFVI through youtube of a flashback about Terra (kinda needed it). The one where she's still wearing the Slave Crown, when she destroyed 50 Magitek soldiers.

I remember it was fairly early that this scene was shown but I forgot which specific point it was. Does anyone else remember?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thoughts on each game:

*Spoiler*: __ 




FFI - Kind of boring.  But I played it WAY after it came out, so... I only finished it so I could say I finished it.  It's not a bad game or anything, and good for its time, but eh.  There was nothing in it that stood out to me.  Though it seems to have a lot of replay value because of the parties you can make.

FFII - Leveling is my only complaint and it almost made me quite the game period, but after I got past that the story is really very good for its time.  Also, the final character who joins your party is a complete wuss compared to the rest of your team by the time you get him.  I actually just played like I only had three team members at that point.  Didn't care much for the final party member's character, either. :/  But Mateus is one badass villain.  He makes Garland's desire to cling to life look all the more pathetic.

FFIII - Eh, I started it but I have too many other games lined up. XD  I'll get around to it eventually.

FFIV - Favorite game in the series and I could rant on and on about it but I'll spare you.  In short, I love most of the characters, the battle system, learning magic as you level up, the world, most of the music... there are things that I don't like about it (ie, Rosa :/) but yeah.  Love it.

FFV: This one is just a lot of fun to play.  I think the word 'fun' pretty much encompasses everything about the game.  I did feel that each character should have had some job or skill that made them unique, though, and I didn't care for a couple of the characters, which sucks because the pool of playable characters is very small, so you're stuck with a character you dislike.

FFVI: Story was great but I think that if they'd narrowed the cast down a little it could have been even better; they could have developed the remaining characters better (basically I wanted to know a lot more than I got to know).  Didn't really like the Esper system; I think it felt like I ended up neglecting some of the characters because of it. I honestly don't like a lot of the tracks on this game that a lot of people seem to rave about, like Terra's theme.

FFVII - This is the first game with GOOD limit breaks (aka, ones you actually get to use) and I think that it did them best.  I liked that there was bar for them, for example, and that you didn't have to use them right away.  The problem isn't that the characters are all very similar, but that some of their limit breaks are incredibly lame when compared to others; this meant most people didn't use specific characters.  I really liked the story- I try to ignore the lame ret-cons and crap- and there was a lot to do.  I actually liked the chocobo side-quest, but I hated the battle square.  Not being allowed to leave without losing your points?  That's so lame.  I also love the music for this game.  The game really built upon the last three in terms of story.

FFVIII - I just recently replayed this game.  It's still definitely not for me, but I can see why people would like it.  I didn't like most of the characters, I didn't like the story, I disliked the junctioning system, I didn't like that monsters leveled up with you, and I didn't like Triple Triad.  I also felt that it was incredibly unbalanced. So I didn't like VIII.  I don't think it's a bad game; it's just not at all to my taste.  It had some very good music... and some not so good music.  Also had some notable crowning moments of awesome, like every second Laguna was around.

FFIX - I really need to finish this game.  I've really enjoyed what I've played so far.  The characters, the four member party, and learning abilities from items.  I love that each character is very distinct, like in IV. Trance... needed some work, though I like that it isn't completely broken like Meltdown-Aura-Haste-Limit Break in VIII is.

FFX - Battle system is fun, but very different from the previous games and it threw me off at first.  I hated the Sphere Grid.  Hated it.  SO MUCH.  And the characters are ridiculously broken if you play the game like I do.  Story is good, though there were some parts that made me   Characters are all right, but I didn't have any particular attachment to like... half of them.  Blitzball is horrid.  That Spoony person put it succinctly; the whole point of the sport is that it adds the dimensions of up-down, but you can't use them.  Most of the mini-games in this just felt stupidly tedious.

FFX-2 - Battle system in this is so good and it makes me want to see a serious revamp of FFV.  The girlyness is horrid, and I'm a girl.  I should know.  Opening sequence made me do this: :rofl then hit the mute button. I can't say I cared for the story much, either but the gameplay...!

FFXI - Haven't played it.  I don't hate it on principle or anything; I'm just not interested.

FFXII - This is another game I've yet to play.  I bought it just recently and have it stuffed on my shelf.  It's on my 'games to play after I finish the ten games I'm playing now' list. DX  I've dabbled with it a bit, though; I like the board a lot more than the Sphere Grid and the battle system is... interesting.

FFXIII - Okay, I haven't played it but I've seen a lot of gameplay and it looks fun... like... a lot of fun... like my kind of game.  The paradigm system is similar to X-2's job swapping, but more fast paced and with a more tactical feel.  I don't get the hating on the soundtrack though I do think that they should have put in Prelude, Final Fantasy, and Victory Fanfare in somewhere.  I also don't get the hating on the characters/lack of towns.  The characters are fine to me; Vanille's weird sounds get a bit irritating and Hope and Snow are obnoxious at first, but it was nothing awful.  And the lack of towns just add to the isolated/world-is-out-to-get-us atmosphere of the game.  Crystarium? system is nice.  Better than the Sphere Grid, anyway...

FFXIV - Just not interested.





*Spoiler*: _ Favorites/least favorites_ 




FFI:
Favorite character is...?
Favorite song is underwater temple.
Favorite area is the floating castle.
Favorite enemy is Tiamat.
Least favorite character is Princess Sarah.
Least favorite song is the shop song. DX
Least favorite area is the Earth Cave.
Least favorite enemy is the Dark Elf.


FFII:
Favorite character is Minwu.
Favorite song is... I have to pick?!?!  Magician's Tower.  Also really like the world map song and the rebel army theme.
Favorite area is Pandemonium.
Favorite enemy is dat final boss. 
Least favorite character is Leon.
Least favorite song is... Run.
Least favorite area is the dreadnought.
Least favorite enemy is... those guys who KO us at the start.  Jerks.


FFIII:
Favorite character so far is Ingus.
Least favorite character is Refia.


FFIV:
Favorite character is Kain.
Favorite song is... I have to pick?!?!  Golbez Clad in Black.  I love so many of the songs but that one always sticks out in my head so that one it is.
Favorite area is the Developer's Room. XD Also Troia.
Favorite enemy is Golbez in the Dwarf Castle, and Zeromus.
Least favorite character is Rosa.
Least favorite song is... the song in Mysidia makes me want to kill people.
Least favorite area is the Lodestone Cavern.
Least favorite enemy is... Calcabrina, or the Eblan couple (they take forever)


FFV:
Favorite character is Faris.
Favorite song is... I literally cannot pick.  Here's a list:
My Home Sweet Home, The Dawn Warriors, The Day Will Come, Clash on the Big Bridge, Castle of Dawn, Legend Of The Deep Forest, Sealed Book, Decisive Battle, The Final Battle, song that plays during the credits.
Favorite area is the Library of the Ancients
Favorite enemy is Neo Exdeath.
Least favorite character is Krile.  Don't like Lenna/Reina, either.
Least favorite song is Four Valiant Hearts, Harvest, or Cursed Earth
Least favorite area is the Fire-Powered Ship.
Least favorite enemy is Atomos. :/


FFVI:
I need to play this game again...
Favorite character is Edgar.
Favorite song is Dancing Mad, Balance is Restored.
Favorite area is Figaro Castle.
Favorite enemy is Kefka, final.
Least favorite character is... I don't really dislike any of them.
Least favorite song is Shadow's Theme.  I just... sigh...
Least favorite area is Zozo.
Least favorite enemy is... eh, maybe Air Force, Laser Gun, Missile Bay fight.


FFVII:
Favorite character is Vincent.
Favorite song is The Nightmare Begins.
Favorite area is the Forgotten Capital.
Favorite enemy is... Hojo and his three forms.
Least favorite character is Lucrecia.  What was wrong with her?
Least favorite song is Honeybee Manor.
Least favorite area is the Cave of the Gi.
Least favorite enemies are the Turks at the end of disc 2, because I don't wanna fight them but they have such good steals... 


VIII:
Favorite character is Laguna.
Favorite song is Libari Fatali.
Favorite area is the Centra Ruins.
Favorite enemy is... ehm... the Ruby Dragon you fight with Laguna.
Least favorite character is... um... Irvine.
Least favorite song is Shuffle or Boogie.  Also dislike My Mind, Eyes on Me, Silence and Motion, Residents.
Least favorite area is the D-District Prison.
Least favorite enemy is Diablos.


I'll do the other games later. 







All of the games have great music, most of them are somewhat to very linear (unsurprising in an rpg series that has developed stories), and each of them has at least one character I liked a lot.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)

Reason why FF7 is so Legendary, the storyline is too epic/tragic


----------



## BVB (Jan 20, 2011)

reason why FFVII is so epic :

-Zack


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, those fives minutes we see him in the main game and the extra six minutes we get in an optional scene are the best moments in FFVII.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> reason why FFVII is so epic :
> 
> -Zack



Laaaaaaame

If that's the only reason then FFVI stomps the holy shit out of FFVII. 

Again and again



and 

AGAIN


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

must it always go back to FFVI and VII and why do FFVI fanboys behave almost as worse i not worse than FFVII fanboys. I've said before IX was better than both and you'll never Convince me that VI is better than VII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2011)

I dunno what my fave part of FFVII is... I haven't beaten it in many years.

I guess it would be from he moment you got onto the other continent where Nibelheim, Cosmo Canyon and etc. are up until the end of Disk 1. 

Chasing after Sephiroth while developing the man characters was just an interesting way to progress the story I thought. Then of course it all wraps up with the fabulous Temple and City of the Ancients.












I love that song. The title alone is really nice. "You Can Hear the Cries of the Planet" - making it sound like the  world itself is whimpering in fear of our villain.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I dunno what my fave part of FFVII is... I haven't beaten it in many years.
> 
> I guess it would be from he moment you got onto the other continent where Nibelheim, Cosmo Canyon and etc. are up until the end of Disk 1.
> 
> ...



My favorite part is the beginning alll the way up to Clouds flashback. To me thats where the most epic moments came from. The bombing of the 1st reactor, the falling of the plate, Raiding the Shinra HQ's and being introduced to Seph.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh I loved the raid on the Shinra HQ and the Nibelheim Flashback is probably the single best moment in the game.

But I've started and stopped playing FFVII so much that I'm quite frankly sick of the first 4 hours of the game. I've seen the Wall makret and Sector 7 slums and all that far too often. I really just wish I could skip to when things start getting epic.

That's a real problem with JRPGs actually. The first time you play it the first couple hours are all new and exciting. This is a brand new world with new characters and whatever. But upon replays you know all this shit and it's just boring, tedious world building that you don't need anymore.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh I loved the raid on the Shinra HQ and the Nibelheim Flashback is probably the single best moment in the game.
> 
> But I've started and stopped playing FFVII so much that I'm quite frankly sick of the first 4 hours of the game. I've seen the Wall makret and Sector 7 slums and all that far too often. I really just wish I could skip to when things start getting epic.
> 
> That's a real problem with JRPGs actually. The first time you play it the first couple hours are all new and exciting. This is a brand new world with new characters and whatever. But upon replays you know all this shit and it's just boring, tedious world building that you don't need anymore.



I forgot the wall market part even more reason why I love the first four hours. I usually get tired after those parts in the game in my replays as I usually always love the first parts of every Final Fantasy. In FFVIII I love the Dollet SeeD exam all the way up until Timber. Although I usuallly love the 1st half of the whole game up until you gain control of Garden after that it becoems less enjoyable in my replay. Final Fantasy X My favorite parts are the beginning up until after the Luca Tournament going into operation Mihen. Final Fantasy IX had the best pacing of a FF game to me and I loved replaying it the whole way through. I'd say either disk 2 0r 3 stands out I'm undecided. In Final Fantasy XII I enjoy replaying from the part where Vaan sneaks into the palace all the way until Raithwalls tomb. That part of the game was the best to me. So yeah as you can see I really enjoy the beginning of a Final Fantasy and it never gets old but after so many replays I lose interest after the first few hours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah ditto with everything Zael said. And sorry some people that hate to hear this, but this is where FFVI, X and FFIX beat out the rest. They stay entertaining after the first parts. The rest have some interesting parts after the first part to be sure, but for the most part they are pretty just ok.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

The810kid said:


> must it always go back to FFVI and VII and why do FFVI fanboys behave almost as worse i not worse than FFVII fanboys. I've said before IX was better than both and you'll never Convince me that VI is better than VII.


 Well of course no one can convince you. It's an opinion. Just like no one can convince me that FFVI isn't better than any other game ever made. But that's not an opinion, that's a fact. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh I loved the raid on the Shinra HQ and the Nibelheim Flashback is probably the single best moment in the game.
> 
> But I've started and stopped playing FFVII so much that I'm quite frankly sick of the first 4 hours of the game. I've seen the Wall makret and Sector 7 slums and all that far too often. I really just wish I could skip to when things start getting epic.
> 
> That's a real problem with JRPGs actually. The first time you play it the first couple hours are all new and exciting. This is a brand new world with new characters and whatever. But upon replays you know all this shit and it's just boring, tedious world building that you don't need anymore.


 But it is those world-building moments in the early game that paints the picture of the game. It's easy to press autofire and skip all that stuff, but by doing that you're not playing the game objectively if you're playing it again to see which is better (replays directly after is another story).

I didn't skip through anything when I replayed both FFVII and FFVI recently. FFVI is just the better game. It's also slightly more difficult if you don't do all the extra powering up of the characters.

The one thing that FFVII holds over FFVI is end-game sidequests. The Emerald and Ruby weapons, KotR summon, etc... There is a lot more to do. FFVI has a lot of stuff, too, but it is slightly edged out there.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But I've started and stopped playing FFVII so much that I'm quite frankly sick of the first 4 hours of the game. I've seen the Wall makret and Sector 7 slums and all that far too often. I really just wish I could skip to when things start getting epic.



That's why you should keep save files that allow you to start the game up after parts that you didn't want to bother with.  I do that with a lot of games.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2011)

I am just playing FFX, and I love the shit out of it, but so far the Sphere grid is omehow easy to exp. I guess it's gonna get harder later on


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes and No Nois about the Sphere grid leveling.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 20, 2011)

IX is still the best for me overall.

Loved the story, most of the characters, the battle system--pretty much everything.

Also should have had this remix as the battle theme as an easter egg.  Like for every 1,000 battles or something.  I love this remix.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes and No Nois about the Sphere grid leveling.



You mean it's THAT easy? I'm still a bit lost as to what paths should I choose for the chars, especialy Kimahri. I'll probably completeh his bit of the grid and then go for Auron and Wakka's parts.

And I really like how the system differs from the rest of the FFs though I'm not sure if I like the Grid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes it is that easy. at times you might not have the right node though if that is anything. As for Khimari's yeah you can practically choose any path for him. He is fucking Khimari!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> reason why FFVII is so epic :
> 
> -Zack



Sometimes I even wonder if people actually like FFVII because it's a good game or just because everyone else does.

One of the reasons why FFVII was so epic was the Materia system. It was incredibly versatile and free form, but also impressively deep to boot. Different Materia gave different stat boosts, and every Materia had multiple levels that unlocked more advanced magic. Plus there were unique Materia that could alter the effect of other Materia, embuing a weapon or armour with a specific element of ailment or even allowing you to hit all the enemies at once with the same magic.

I wonder how many other people actually gave each party member a specific role...

Red XIII was my Summoner and so I gave him the Master Summon Materia linked to a mastered Turbo MP, a mastered Magic Plus, several mastered MP Plus.

Cloud was obviously my physical attacker, having a mastered Slash All, a mastered Double Cut, a mastered Counterattack, a mastered Cover and multiple mastered HP Plus, Speed Plus and Luck Plus.

Vincent was my Jack-of-all-Trades, with the Master Command and Master Magic Materias (both linked to a mastered All), as well as a mastered Revive linked to Final Attack and the rest of the slots taken up with mastered HP and MP Plus.

Nobody stood a chance.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2011)

In retrospect I kind of failed the materia allocating because Cloud would be my main healer and attacker while Barrett and Cid/Red XIII were both a bit of everything. I didn't really allocate specific roles to anyone.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2011)

^ I just gave people cool stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I just gave all my characters random shit.


----------



## BVB (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just gave all my characters random shit.



me, too.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 21, 2011)

Most of it was pretty uneeded as you could just butt rape everything with pure physical attacks and 4x cut materia.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol I focused only on Leveling Cloud, Tifa and Vincent XD I left the others behind, and then when you had to fight Sephiroth and I had to use my crappy leftover characters in battle, Lets just say they werent good enough =S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I liked using monster skills myself. And I, like almost everyone else, had Cloud using a lot of physical attacks. I never even bothered using Omnislash on my recent playthrough, and only used KotR once for shits.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked using monster skills myself. And I, like almost everyone else, had Cloud using a lot of physical attacks. I never even bothered using Omnislash on my recent playthrough, and only used KotR once for shits.



I used Knights of the Round once. Never again will I ever sit through such a long winded damn Summon Sequence. I'm pretty sure we can manage an equal amount of damage in that amount of time without it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's primarily why I avoided using it. It takes for-fucking-ever. The first time I played the game I dealt with it and relied on using that to beat both Emerald and Ruby weapons though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't much like the Materia system myself.  Mastering materia was very annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

It took forever, that's for sure. The movers and elixer pots at the end made it easier, but that was at the end.

In contrast, FFVI's esper system took a while, too. Then again, you didn't need to master various epers for everyone.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2011)

Idk if anyone else does this, but I tend to create teams with my characters.

For example, in VII i had Cloud as the A team leader, and he head Cid and Vincent along, cos I liked them. Then Barret was leader of the B team, with Tifa and Red XIII. Yuffie and Cait Sith were support characters lol. And Aerith was just dead so fuck her

Steiner and Vivi rape all anyway

And I master all espers for most of my chars

First I grind in the Veldt just so they learn the spells, and then go up the Dino Forest for fast leveling up and stat-boosting.

Right now, all my characters are around lvl 60.

FFVIII was the easiest to grind though. Quistis' Pulsar thing and the Malboros, Red and Blue Dragons made it all a breeze.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I usually do teams, too. Especially in FFVI where you have so many characters and are actually forced several times to have actual teams.

It's good to be prepared.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I usually do teams, too. Especially in FFVI where you have so many characters and are actually forced several times to have actual teams.
> 
> It's good to be prepared.



No need for that in 8.

All you need is Squall and a healthy stock of the Aura spell.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2011)

You can break that game so early that it's kinda funny.

I saw a guy who had Squall's Lionheart gunblade and everyone at 9999 HP before the end of Disk 1.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You can break that game so early that it's kinda funny.
> 
> I saw a guy who had Squall's Lionheart gunblade and everyone at 9999 HP before the end of Disk 1.



Did that pretty easily. Just gotta play cards.

I got the Quistis and Zell cards right after I got the Ifrit one. So easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I never liked that card game in VIII.

I beat the whole game with basically Squall, solo, using dark blade.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2011)

Triple Triad is annoying.

Only good minigame in FF is Chocobo Hot N' Cold!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I like gambling games the most.


Because they're easiest to abuse and get rich quick.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like gambling games the most.
> 
> 
> Because they're easiest to abuse and get rich quick.



Damn Yanks and your get-rich-quick schemes.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually liked Triple Triad a LOT. dled a version for the PC just so I can practice/play for fun.

And Crazy, I do teams in FFVI too, one is lead by Setzer, the second by Locke, third by Mog.

Mog always gets Relm, Umaro and Gogo. They're my gimmick team, I play for the lulz with.

Then again, their damage can be pretty serious. My primary team was usually Locke, Terra, Edgar and Sabin, but this time I'm having more fun with Setzer, Celes, Shadow and Cyan.

Shadow Solos


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Mog, Umaro, and Gogo are a classic combination. I think you could replace Relm for Gau or Stragos (Gau for his similarities to Umaro and Gogo) and have the same effect.

My "badass" team consists of Locke, Shadow, Sabin, and Cyan. Pure fucking badass.

I like using Mog a lot though, his dances can be useful and he can be the single-most powerful character if you gear him correctly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Started playing FFVII for the hell of it again the other day, forgot how Super Dunk at Golden Saucer is so addicting for me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You can break that game so early that it's kinda funny.
> 
> I saw a guy who had Squall's Lionheart gunblade and everyone at 9999 HP before the end of Disk 1.



I'm actually one more item away to making Lionheart. By the time I started to go to Timber, I was strong enough to essentially rape all of disk one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe I'll give FFVIII another shot. I have the PC version though so I can't fast-forward.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 21, 2011)

argh...someone explain to me the logic behind FFXIII-2...argh?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

Ark 16.5 said:


> argh...someone explain to me the logic behind FFXIII-2...argh?



They had enough left over content from FFXIII to make a second game, so...

1. Take that content and chuck it out the window.
2. Take Lightning and give her revealing clothes.
3. Put her up against ugly, taller, hairy woman.
4. ???
5. Profit from fanservice!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They had enough left over content from FFXIII to make a second game, so...
> 
> 1. Take that content and chuck it out the window.
> 2. Take Lightning and give her revealing clothes.
> ...



Reminds me of FFX-2


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Reminds me of FFX-2


Well, I s'pose it doesn't matter, then, if the taller, ugly, woman is on your team or against you...


----------



## BVB (Jan 21, 2011)

As I'm replaying FFIX and have once read somewhere that you can train garnet a way she becomes absolutely overpowered, I wanted to ask you... how?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you guys teach me how to abuse those mini games in FF VII-FFIX?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Reminds me of FFX-2



argh...does that mean there going to be singing threw the entire game...and if so we all know the ending...argh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Reminds me of FFX-2



Leblanc wasn't ugly....

Terrible fashion sense sure but not unattractive.

Also, by all acounts, Lightning is the complete and total opposite of Yuna be it X or X-2.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Leblanc wasn't ugly....
> 
> Terrible fashion sense sure but not unattractive.
> 
> Also, by all acounts, Lightning is the complete and total opposite of Yuna be it X or X-2.



argh...i wish FFXIII chars had personality would make the hole thing more bearable...argh


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 21, 2011)

Ark 16.5 said:


> argh...someone explain to me the logic behind FFXIII-2...argh?



Logic does not mix well with Square-Enix.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2011)

As for going ahead in leveling and stuff, there was once a gameplay of FFVII for me that I would get all Cloud's Limits beside Omnislash right when you enter the train cemetary or something for the first time. You know, right at the start. Hyper+Limit Breaks made the game an effin breeze


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought you get all the limits in that mithril cave right where the midgar zolom is.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> As for going ahead in leveling and stuff, there was once a gameplay of FFVII for me that I would get all Cloud's Limits beside Omnislash right when you enter the train cemetary or something for the first time. You know, right at the start. Hyper+Limit Breaks made the game an effin breeze



Fury was easily the most broken status "ailment" going... In return for 30% less accuracy (and let's face it, after a while even Fury can't drop your accuracy below 100%), you basically gain a Limit Break every battle. My entire party was always Fury'd, especially since it was so easy to inflict.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Ark 16.5 said:


> argh...someone explain to me the logic behind FFXIII-2...argh?


Quite simply...its easy to make. Also, its guaranteed bank. Even the naysayers who didn't like FFXIII will STILL buy FFXIII-2, whether at default price or discounted price, just for the hell of it. Its a FF game man...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 22, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Logic does not mix well with Square-Enix.



argh...i miss squaresoft...argh


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Ark 16.5 said:


> argh...i miss squaresoft...argh



Had not Squaresoft merged with Enix...there would be no more Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest...period, unless someone bought the IP from them ahead of time. Even then...it still wouldn't be the same. Even though Squaresoft was planning to merge with Enix for awhile prior to merger, The Spirits Within flopping made merging a _necessity_.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Had not Squaresoft merged with Enix...there would be no more Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest...period, unless someone bought the IP from them ahead of time. Even then...it still wouldn't be the same. Even though Squaresoft was planning to merge with Enix for awhile prior to merger, The Spirits Within flopping made merging a _necessity_.



argh...i went to see that movie in theaters at a very young age...and even then i realized it was not final fantasy, as far as i'm concerned the spirits should have been kept within..argh


----------



## Nois (Jan 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I thought you get all the limits in that mithril cave right where the midgar zolom is.


Not really, you get them when you want them. IIRC you ge the first limit of a level when you fight a certain number of fights, while the second you get if you use the first a fixed number of times.


Lyra said:


> Fury was easily the most broken status "ailment" going... In return for 30% less accuracy (and let's face it, after a while even Fury can't drop your accuracy below 100%), you basically gain a Limit Break every battle. My entire party was always Fury'd, especially since it was so easy to inflict.



Well, at the start of the game i already had all of them on their fury heroine, and i didn't give a darn about accuracy, cos Limits always hit anyway


----------



## Deimos (Jan 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Not really, you get them when you want them. IIRC you ge the first limit of a level when you fight a certain number of fights, while the second you get if you use the first a fixed number of times.



It's not the number of fights, it's the number of opponents a character defeats. So if you want Cloud's Lx-1 limit breaks first, you should leave all the killing blows to him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah this is what I mean. You have fury on and you have what character you want do all the killing blows. And to use the limits you have that character have guard so they can take the flamethrower attack from a certain creature that boosts the limit bar quickly with each hit. Early in the game with the characters you have or can get, like Yuffie, it takes awhile to get all of their limits save for their last ones.


----------



## Nois (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, regardless of how you do it. It's faily easy to get OHKO hits like right at the beginning of the game, which makes the gameplay a breeze.

Anyway, I think my FFX peeps are a bit overpowered. I'm grinding in the Highroad for a day now... Luna's 4 spheres from Cura


----------



## Yagura (Jan 22, 2011)

Terra > Lightning.

That is all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Kinda random.

Garnet > all.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Faris > Garnet.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't we have a poll for that already and it went like Tifa >>> all?


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Yuna > Lightning > Vanille > Rikku > Fang > Lulu > Paine > Tifa > Yuffie > Aerith > Fran > every other FF female.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2011)

Terra x Lightning x Aeris.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Garnet > Selphie = X-2 Yuna > Tifa > Aerith > Rikku > Lulu > every other FF female >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fran.

I really dislike Fran.



Kusuriuri said:


> Terra x Lightning x Aeris.



This person has the right idea.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Terra x Lightning x Aeris.


I just find Terra dull...however I can get behind this though.

Terra x Lightning x Aeris x Yuna x Esura

Greatness right there.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Garnet > Selphie = X-2 Yuna > Tifa > Aerith > Rikku > Lulu > every other FF female >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fran.
> 
> I really dislike Fran.


To be honest, as a character I don't like Fran. Design wise? Fap worthy.


----------



## Yagura (Jan 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna > Lightning > Vanille > Rikku > Fang > Lulu > Paine > Tifa > Yuffie > Aerith > Fran > every other FF female.



Terra & Celes solo. 




Kusuriuri said:


> Terra x Lightning x Lulu.



Fixed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Personally I'd take Yuna x Rikku x Tifa x Beatrix


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess my dream team would be...

Yuna x Lightning x Fang/Vanille (can't have one without the other)

I'm completely obsessed with Yuna man....completely...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2011)

Give me Terra x Aerith x Tifa x Lightning x Yuna x Yuffie (+18) anytime.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys and your weird fantasies.


----------



## Nois (Jan 22, 2011)

I never got the appeal of Aerith, she's average as fuck.

FFVI: Celes
FFVII: Yuffie and Tifa
FFVIII: Quistis
FFX: Rikku and Lulu
FFXIII: Vanille and Fang



On another note. I wonder why didn't Suare-Enix ever give the game a sideboss that you'd fight with all your characters. Well, they did in games like X, since you can switch characters out. but why wasn't there a boss similar to the final bosses that you fight with all your chars like Sephiroth and Kefka


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You guys and your weird fantasies.



Hey, I'm not without appreciation for my own sex.

I'd love me some Cecil x Cloud X Zidane.

It's very yum.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Give me Terra x Aerith x Tifa x Lightning x Yuna x Yuffie (+18) anytime.


Dirge of Cerberus Yuffie is fucking hot though.

I find the FFVIII, FFIX, and FFXII (sans Fran) females to be completely lackluster though.


Lyra said:


> You guys and your weird fantasies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

I liked the original FFVII Yuffie more.

And don't be hating on FFIX's babes. It had Lani, the bootyliscious bounty hunter (with a giant axe for extra hawtness) and, as I said earlier, Beatrix.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2011)

I see Yuffie appreciation. And I am pleased.

And Anti swings back on my good side with a single post. Beatrice wah!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And don't be hating on FFIX's babes. It had Lani, the bootyliscious bounty hunter (with a giant axe for extra hawtness) and, as I said earlier, Beatrix.



Woman is a game breaker.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Beatrix.


Ewww...just no.



Reminds me of Bratz dolls.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ You are dead to me from here to forever.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 22, 2011)

As far as my most attractive FF girl list its Tifa, Fang, Vanille, Beatrix, Dagger, Yuna, AC Yuffie and Rikku. As far as non hormone love it goes Dagger,Tifa, Lightning,Fang, Vanille, Yuffie, Rikku, Lulu, Freya, Beatrix and Celes


----------



## The810kid (Jan 22, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Woman is a game breaker.



Did any one find it odd that Zidane hit on anything with a vagina and a pair of tits that was actually a human but he didn't even as much as flirt with Beatrix.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 22, 2011)

I think we can safely conclude that Beatrix is actually a man then.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 22, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Did any one find it odd that Zidane hit on anything with a vagina and a pair of tits that was actually a human but he didn't even as much as flirt with Beatrix.



I would be dead scared to flirt with a woman who can one shot me and my crew with a single sword swing.

He probably felt the same. Which would mean that Steiner's a brave brave individual.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 22, 2011)

basch71 said:


> I would be dead scared to flirt with a woman who can one shot me and my crew with a single sword swing.
> 
> He probably felt the same. Which would mean that Steiner's a brave brave individual.



Impossible Zidanes pimp skills know no such things as fear or boundaries look how he originally flirted with lani although she's no Beatrix. I was a little disappointed that he didn't have many interactions with her once she sided with the heros.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 22, 2011)

The bro code....

It's a bit disappointing you have to use gamesharks(or something) to play as beatrix later. Should have been a hidden character.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 22, 2011)

Lucky Steiner got to tap that piece of work in the end.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone in the end got some booty save for Eiko and Amarant.


----------



## BVB (Jan 22, 2011)

Who's amarant?
that dude with the claw?

If yes, his original name in the german version was "Mahagon"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

lol Yes, Amarant is the dude with the claw weapons.

And I never played the German version as I don't speak German.

Though I think luft ballons means red balloons.


----------



## Jing (Jan 22, 2011)

Fuck I need to find my Final Fantasy 9.


----------



## BVB (Jan 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> lol Yes, Amarant is the dude with the claw weapons.
> 
> And I never played the German version as I don't speak German.
> 
> Though I think luft ballons means red balloons.



no, Luftballon means balloon.

luft = air
ballon = balloon 

rot = red


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh. So it was just 99 Balloons in German and hey added the Red in American.
Thanks.


----------



## Nois (Jan 22, 2011)

I have some family in Germany. I'm Polish

Anyway, Amarant probably roted and Eiko grew to be a fine babe.

And FFIX's chicks were loosing in the chick dept. since the SD factor

but overall, Beatric and her single eyeball were smex


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2011)

I am sad that I missed a great discussion...


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2011)

basch71 said:


> I would be dead scared to flirt with a woman who can one shot me and my crew with a single sword swing.
> 
> He probably felt the same. Which would mean that Steiner's a brave brave individual.



I'm pretty sure basch is onto the right answer here. Everyone else shut up before negs come flying your way.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ You are dead to me from here to forever.



Well, she do look like a Bratz doll man.

Thats the one thing that annoys me so far with playing FFIX. All the characters are on some super-deformed shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2011)

Aw thats not cool...as accurate as it is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2011)

Who cares if they look a little deformed?


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Who cares if they look a little deformed?



I do...because super deformed in a non-anime style is creepy as all hell.

However, I try to imagine that they are not super deformed while playing the game. 

Zidane is pretty cool lil dude so far.


----------



## Nois (Jan 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I do...because super deformed in a non-anime style is creepy as all hell.
> 
> However, I try to imagine that they are not super deformed while playing the game.
> 
> Zidane is pretty cool *deformed* lil dude so far.



fixd that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2011)

Kuja is sex, no matter how deformed.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well of course no one can convince you. It's an opinion. Just like no one can convince me that FFVI isn't better than any other game ever made. But that's not an opinion, that's a fact.
> 
> But it is those world-building moments in the early game that paints the picture of the game. It's easy to press autofire and skip all that stuff, but by doing that you're not playing the game objectively if you're playing it again to see which is better (replays directly after is another story).
> 
> ...



well heres a little gift for a Final Fantasy VI fan such as your self as well as Final fantasy fans of VI and VII enjoy


----------



## blackbird (Jan 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats the one thing that annoys me so far with playing FFIX. All the characters are on some super-deformed shit.



That's what's great! Have you SEEN Vivi?! 

Just thinking about the monotone rosters of FFVIII and XII makes me shiver (though Fran was lovely). Nothing better than when things are spiced up with a rat or cat creature in between.

I never pick Human when given other options in RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

Azhra said:


> That's what's great! Have you SEEN Vivi?!
> 
> Just thinking about the monotone rosters of FFVIII and XII makes me shiver (though Fran was lovely). Nothing better than when things are spiced up with a rat or cat creature in between.
> 
> I never pick Human when given other options in RPGs.


 I agree with the monotony of FFVIII's and XII's roster. However I think Square could of had its variety of characters like Vivi without being all creepy looking and super deformed and stuff.


----------



## Nois (Jan 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I agree with the monotony of FFVIII's and XII's roster. However I think Square could of had its variety of characters like Vivi without being all creepy looking and super deformed and stuff.



Wasn't that just an homage to the old games like FFVI? they wanted it all to seem 'an old RPG in 3D'

And I don't care if FFXII has a monotonous roster, it looks like candy on a stick and imma buy it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2011)

FFXII is awesome. Well worth the purchase.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 23, 2011)

Wish they had done more with those Judges, was very promising. They felt a bit underwhelming though...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2011)

Well honestly I thought the bits with The Judges were some of the best scenes in the game.

In fact, The Empire got both my fave characters - Larsa and Gabranth. Oh and Dr. Cid.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 23, 2011)

They were good, just wish they had focused even more on it. Imo they should have dropped the whole bit with the Occurians, aside from Venat perhaps, but he went up in smoke when he turned himself into that scrap metal armor anyway:\


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Wish they had done more with those Judges, was very promising. They felt a bit underwhelming though...


They're greatly expanded upon in the two FFTA games... In the first, there's even a group of corrupt Judges that you have to fight. They're pretty damn powerful, too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

Judges pwn.

Judges and Fran...the best things about FFXII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2011)

Ergh. I'd rather forget Fran thank you very much.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They're greatly expanded upon in the two FFTA games... In the first, there's even a group of corrupt Judges that you have to fight. They're pretty damn powerful, too.



I will have to give Final Fantasy Tactics a try soon then.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 23, 2011)

The Judges in the FFTA games have nothing to do with the Judges in FFXII. They are Judges in name only and that is it.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 23, 2011)

ARGH...i'm tired of gunblades, they should upgrade to its logical conclusion...argh


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The Judges in the FFTA games have nothing to do with the Judges in FFXII. They are Judges in name only and that is it.



Eh... What?

FFTA was the first game to even have Judges and FFTA2 is set in the real Ivalice - where FFXII also takes place. The Judges in the latter, especially, are certainly not Judges in name only. Just because the game takes place after FFXII and the Judges in it aren't from Archadia doesn't mean they're not the same thing. For all intents and purposes, FFTA2 shows you what happened to the Judges after the events of FFXII.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ark 16.5 said:


> ARGH...i'm tired of gunblades, they should upgrade to its logical conclusion...argh



... I can totally see Edgar from VI using this.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... I can totally see Edgar from VI using this.


He'll have it in the remake


----------



## Nois (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm confused as to how exactly a rocket-propelled chainsaw would work, outside wreacking havoc and hurting whoever and whatever.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Hated the gunblades. Not so much their design idea but rather their mechanics. 

Free critical hits. You don't have to use them but you can, hence you're going to. While this eventually became second nature to you, it also made battles somewhat stressing (not to mention easier). 

Not quite as bad as GF boosting, which was horrid, but still. I hated FFVIII for being so technical in so many ways.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2011)

FF8 was awesome. no need to bitch about the technical side of things, any one who has played all or most of the FF's know that FF8 is one of the most solid FF games ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Gunblades make a twisted kind of sense. It's taking the idea of a bayonet to another level. Granted it'd make more sense if they weren't overly-gigantic hunks of steel and were attached to a machine gun instead of a 6-shooter, but they make sense.

The chainsawrocket-launcher would only make sense if the chainsaw was then dipped in acid and covered in piranhas.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ergh. I'd rather forget Fran thank you very much.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __



See now, that's completely inaccurate. Everyone knows Viera have little fluffy tails.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> See now, that's completely inaccurate. Everyone knows Viera have little fluffy tails.



No picture of any viera I've seen had a fluffy tail. Hell, I don't remember Fran having a tail to be honest...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He'll have it in the remake





lol Doom Gaze in the back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

That is some badass fanart right there. Not sure about the Doom Gaze part, but nice easter egg I suppose.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Is anyone half as hyped for Type 0 as I am?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope.

I dunno if anyone is hyped at all on this forum.

I might be once I play XIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

What is Type 0, again?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is Type 0, again?



It was originally known as Final Fantasy Agito XIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Is that the PSP game? I haven't seen anything on it.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 24, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Is anyone half as hyped for Type 0 as I am?



I am. I want it more then Versus 13.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that the PSP game? I haven't seen anything on it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWNDwdrhwi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks okay, I suppose. I'll look out for it when I get my PSP. Can't say I'm hyped for either game though.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Is anyone half as hyped for Type 0 as I am?



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn straight.

Seriously, I'm looking forward to it. I mean, the trailer was awesome... Magic versus technology... A Bahamut fighting against airships... A crystal shattering, taking with it the shield that protected the defenders... The Bahamut getting annihilated by a barrage of missiles... The soldiers breaking in, killing everyone in their path... The last few survivors getting closed in on by evil looking soldiers... Then Card-kun showing up, incinerating their attackers with ease...

Those Peristerium students are so badass. Suck it, Noctis.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2011)

basch71 said:


> lol Doom Gaze in the back




Really badass fanart. I love Edgar... as you can tell by my sig.

As for Type 0, not interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I will steal a copy off a prepubescent gamer.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nope.
> 
> I dunno if anyone is hyped at all on this forum.
> 
> I might be once I play XIII.


Yeah, Agito...erh...Type-0 kind of flew right over my head. I get tired of hearing about new JRPGs on portables man...so recently I've media blackouted myself on anything related to a JRPG on portables.

Consoles need some JRPG love too mayn.

Thats probably why I'm stupid hyped for FFXIII-2. Also because I may be one of the few vocal supporter of FFXIII...but hey..





CrazyMoronX said:


> I will steal a copy off a prepubescent gamer.


Shame on you citizen!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shame on you citizen!



/Starship Trooper flashback/

"What's the difference between a civilian and a citizen!?"


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> /Starship Trooper flashback/
> 
> "What's the difference between a civilian and a citizen!?"



Not to ruin the moment but...

I never saw Starship Trooper before. I just didn't know what to say to that comment...so I made something up.


----------



## Nois (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to ruin the moment but...
> 
> I never saw Starship Trooper before. I just didn't know what to say to that comment...so I made something up.



They did the same in Starship Trooper


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn straight.
> 
> Seriously, I'm looking forward to it. I mean, the trailer was awesome... Magic versus technology... A Bahamut fighting against airships... A crystal shattering, taking with it the shield that protected the defenders... The Bahamut getting annihilated by a barrage of missiles... The soldiers breaking in, killing everyone in their path... The last few survivors getting closed in on by evil looking soldiers... Then Card-kun showing up, incinerating their attackers with ease...
> 
> Those Peristerium students are so badass. Suck it, Noctis.



The old trailer with the dude/chick teleporting was insane. I love the combat.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2011)

The World said:


> The old trailer with the dude/chick teleporting was insane. I love the combat.



I really can't wait to see how the combat system works. It looks like battles are fought on a grid, so I imagine the ATB charges but moving either slows it, stops it entirely or actually costs part of the charge. But that _would_ make teleportation a feasible gameplay mechanic, plus it's not like the playable characters have any shortage of ranged attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is now about Starship Troopers.

I remember seeing that in the theatre with my friend and his mom. There was a lot of discomfort and erections at the shower scene. 

Oh, and alien anal probe.



GIGA FLARE!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Eh... What?
> 
> FFTA was the first game to even have Judges and FFTA2 is set in the real Ivalice - where FFXII also takes place. The Judges in the latter, especially, are certainly not Judges in name only. Just because the game takes place after FFXII and the Judges in it aren't from Archadia doesn't mean they're not the same thing. For all intents and purposes, FFTA2 shows you what happened to the Judges after the events of FFXII.



That's the point. Judges in FFTA2 are nothing more than special golems that function in that section of Ivalice. And as you said yourself, they aren't Archadian Judges so they are similar in name and armor only. They make no mention as to what happened to the Judges of XII either as essentially, only one of them survived anyway. Unless you are trying to say that dead Judges of Archadia become FFTA2 Judges.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 25, 2011)

I always wondered this but did anyone assign a special voice to their Final Fantasy characters before VA's were introduced I always give them specidfic characters even now despite them having a proper voice actor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we all perceive a character's voice in some way or another without the presence of VA. Like when you'r reading a book.

At least I do. I assume I'm normal. I hope I'm normal.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 25, 2011)

List of Villians for my characters who I imagined when originally playing through

Kefka- Garlic JR(funimation version)/Elder Toguro
Sephiroth- Perfect Cell
Kuja- Pegasus/Dartz/Suzaku(YYH)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so confused. I imagined totally different things, though I don't really have a good reference for VAs to compare them to.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

All I know is....Lance Bass voice fits with my boi Sephiroth easy. Same with David Boreanaz voicing Leon/Squall...making him more badass than Squall actually was in the later part of FFVIII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2011)

The810kid said:


> List of Villians for my characters who I imagined when originally playing through
> 
> Kefka- Garlic JR(funimation version)



And Emperor Pilaf.



> Sephiroth- Perfect Cell



Dameon Clarke AKA Younger Toguro.

Honestly I think Paul Dobson AKA Naraku would fit well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not good at all with knowing names of VA's or their voice for that matter, so I can't say.


----------



## Nois (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys, Kefka is easily Freezer


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2011)

And Genkai.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Guys, Kefka is easily Freezer





Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Genkai.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

Garland needs to be voiced by James Earl Jones...for reals...


----------



## Nois (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, so I'm having some thoughts on the FFX gameplay. When's the time to go hunting for treasures? Is it the typical 'after you get the airship'? or somewhere later?

From what I've seen so far the game's pretty scarce in 'free time' shiznits. I mean, the grinder that I am, I spent over an hour fighting the Sin scales on SS Kiki, just to get shitloads of AP, and then extracted as much spheres of every kind that I could. I'd love to get down to hunting the ultimate weapons, and stuff already.

Am I just rash

I'm just about to enter Guadosalam for the first time and I'm 2/3 done with everyone's Grid portions btw.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Garland needs to be voiced by James Earl Jones...for reals...



You mean Golbez.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You mean Golbez.



No...I mean Garland. 

Golbez should be voiced by .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Vic Mignonga


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, so I'm having some thoughts on the FFX gameplay. When's the time to go hunting for treasures? Is it the typical 'after you get the airship'? or somewhere later?
> 
> From what I've seen so far the game's pretty scarce in 'free time' shiznits. I mean, the grinder that I am, I spent over an hour fighting the Sin scales on SS Kiki, just to get shitloads of AP, and then extracted as much spheres of every kind that I could. I'd love to get down to hunting the ultimate weapons, and stuff already.
> 
> ...



 You will have free time after a certain point and before you get the airship. and getting some ultimate weapons are going to be tough. But most of the side stuff after you get airship. And your about half way from getting it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Vic Mignonga



Thats a good choice too actually.

Garland - James Earl Jones
Emperor - Darren Dunstan (Pegasus from Yu-Gi-Oh!)
Golbez - Terry Crews
Kefka - Mark Hamil
Vincent - Antonio Banderas
Sephiroth - Lance Bass
Ultimecia - Susan Lucci (Erica Kane from All My Children) or Patricia Drake (Balalaika from Black Lagoon)
Kuja - David Gallagher

This is my picks...deal wit it nuccas!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Vincent - Antonio Banderas



Oh god yes! :rofl


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2011)

Ex-Death should be voiced by Billy Zane aka Ansem AKA the real Ansem, not the KH sequel faggotry.


----------



## Nois (Jan 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You will have free time after a certain point and before you get the airship. and getting some ultimate weapons are going to be tough. But most of the side stuff after you get airship. And your about half way from getting it.



Thanks a lot. I'm really a type who likes getting it all the first time, because reruns bore me to death if they're to immediate.

You saying I'm half way from getting the airship makes me wonder if I didn't overdo it with the grinding at mi'ihen highroad spent ~10h of my gameplay there lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes you over did it by alot.


----------



## BVB (Jan 27, 2011)

O_o

I started grinding after I found the monster farm.


----------



## Nois (Jan 27, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> O_o
> 
> I started grinding after I found the monster farm.



I manage to ohko bosses wit yuna's summons


----------



## The810kid (Jan 27, 2011)

David Kaye would make a great Golbez or Garland I'm particularly thinking Garland would be the better fit the guy could also do Sephiroth thats how talented his range is. The two voices I have in mine that he did is Megatron and Sesshomaru voices. His megarton for Garland and Sesshomaru for Sephiroth.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 27, 2011)

Japanese voices, subtitles and no more would be fine, if not ideal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Sean Connery should voice everyone.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Sean Connery would make a great Tellah.

Imagine him saying, "You spoony bard!"


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sean Connery would make a great Tellah.
> 
> Imagine him saying, "You spoony bard!"



"You shpoony barrd!"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2011)

Connery should actually do Cid froM FFVII.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Japanese voices, subtitles and no more would be fine, if not ideal.



 no


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, last I checked Sean Connery wasn't Japanese.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

No Japanese VAs...just English ones that us in this thread recommends!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 28, 2011)

Hoping for dual audio sometime in the future...Yeah right


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

I never understood this demand for English and Japanese audio recently in video games. Whats the point unless you understand Japanese or something? Most of the time, the English audio isn't really too bad...but then again there is always games like Chaos Wars and whatnot....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Because Japanese VA is so much better than the English VA. 

I personally don't give a rat's ass, but that's just me. I played through Stella Deus, I can play through anything.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because Japanese VA is so much better than the English VA.



How so? This does not compute in my head.


And what the hell is a Stella Deuce?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 28, 2011)

To me it's a matter of appeal and having gotten used to watching subbed anime over the years, therefore I think it sounds better personally. And there's also the issues with dubbing in general.

 From what I read Stella Deus was game critically panned for it's awful voice acting.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> How so? This does not compute in my head.



It's true. Usually, anyway. That's because the Japanese put more effort into selecting voice actors, and being a seiyu is actually considered more prolific than acting in many circles.



> And what the hell is a Stella Deuce?





Er... Enjoy...?


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> To me it's a matter of appeal and having gotten used to watching subbed anime over the years, therefore I think it sounds better personally. And there's also the issues with dubbing in general.


Oh, I've watched many subbed animes as well. However, for every anime series I watched subbed I've always yearned for English VAs for it . Japanese doesn't sound better to me. It can't sound good to me if I don't know what the hell they are saying. Also, other than 4Kids for anime and Chaos Wars for games, most dubbing seems quite adequate. I don't think you can get better than current dubbing for animes and video games to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> How so? This does not compute in my head.
> 
> 
> And what the hell is a Stella Deuce?


 That is people's opinions, not mine persay. I don't really care personally.

Stella Deus has, hands-down, the worst VA of any game ever made. At all. Ever. 

Saying that, anyone who hasn't played it should. The game is brilliantly enjoyable despite that single shortcoming. One of my favorite PS2 underrated gems.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 28, 2011)

Checked out the newest trailer for Dissidia 012,

So apparently theres no villain in it for FFXIII? cuz they just show Lightning and no villain with her


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2011)

They should've added FFVI Sabin into Dissidia 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u84cH_bmTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: Sabin is tailor-made for fighting games.

He has fucking actual combo moves already. You wouldn't even need to memorize new shit.


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2011)

^

lol so he'd be the Eddy gordo of Final Fantasy Dissdia 

That's an amusing thought... 

But hey he's one of the most loved chars of VI and he should be in the game. 

The only reason Tifa's in Dissdia is because she has tits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not understand the reference.


But, yes, he'd be the Eddy Gordo of Dissidia, if that helps. 


I think they should have him and Cyan at the very least. Cyan is badass. Actually, everyone from FFVI is badass. Add them all in you fucking cunts.


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do not understand the reference.



Tekken's Eddy Gordo and Christie Monteiro are criticized for being teh easiest to use and because they're basically all about button mashing.


And yeah add them all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Well he has generic fighting game combos pre-programmed in FFVI. It'd just be an easy transition.

I don't think he'd necessarily be easy.





Okay, he'd be easy as hell. Circle + B = BUM RUSH (Ultimate Move).


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Checked out the newest trailer for Dissidia 012,
> 
> So apparently theres no villain in it for FFXIII? cuz they just show Lightning and no villain with her



The only person they could really use is Cid, though, and he'd just end up like a slower but stronger hand-to-hand combat clone of Lightning. Offensive Shift, Defensive Shift and Recovery Shift instead of Commando, Ravager and Medic... Then his EX Mode would just grant immunity to Chase damage and halve Bravery damage done to him if his Bravery reaches below 30% of his base amount.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The only person they could really use is Cid, though, and he'd just end up like a slower but stronger hand-to-hand combat clone of Lightning. Offensive Shift, Defensive Shift and Recovery Shift instead of Commando, Ravager and Medic... Then his EX Mode would just grant immunity to Chase damage and halve Bravery damage done to him if his Bravery reaches below 30% of his base amount.



But Cid is more of a good guy than bad. I'd imagine Bartandelus being the villain but they probably couldnt configure his fal'cie form into the game


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Beastly said:


> But Cid is more of a good guy than bad. I'd imagine Bartandelus being the villain but they probably couldnt configure his fal'cie form into the game



It could be his EX form. While you play him, he'll be the form of Dysley...but when he EX up, BOOOM a fal'cie form...straight outta of comic book!


----------



## Beastly (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> It could be his EX form. While you play him, he'll be the form of Dysley...but when he EX up, BOOOM a fal'cie form...straight outta of comic book!



That'd be a bit overpowered for an ex form dont ya think? Gabranth's ex form is powerful and all but even he couldnt match up to that.

Kain and Laguna look pretty cool in dissidia hope their stories arent exact carbon copies of Cecil and Squall


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2011)

So I decided to buy FFIX through the PS3 just to replay it after 10+ years and, man, it is just as awesome as I remember it. 

I always appreciated the lighter tone to this game over the FF's darker tone. Why so serious, I say.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2011)

FFIX ode sget pretty dark and serious later on though.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX ode sget pretty dark and serious later on though.



Yeah, it definitely does with all the world-destroying stuff.... and I think when it does get darker you feel it alot more then you do in other the FF's because its in such sharp contrast to the lighter, whimsical tone at the beginning of the game. Even the character designs are more cheery then typical. Looking at cute little Vivi you would never imagine that the game would take him through a crazy existential trip where he ponders such heavy things like the point of existence... but it does. And its awesome. 

You can probably tell FFIX is my favorite.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure, its all sunshine and rainbows in the beginning, but Dali really turns the plot around. Party members either being turned to stone, being mutilated by creepy clowns, challenging you head-on or being produced in thousands as soldiers by an insane regent. Backstabbing magicians, freakishly huge eyeballs laying waste to entire cities... I'd say this is the darkest FF of all.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Sure, its all sunshine and rainbows in the beginning, but Dali really turns the plot around. Party members either being turned to stone, being mutilated by creepy clowns, challenging you head-on or being produced in thousands as soldiers by an insane regent. Backstabbing magicians, freakishly huge eyeballs laying waste to entire cities... I'd say this is the darkest FF of all.



LOL. True, but like I said above, the light tone at the beginning sticks with you and makes the dark stuff that much darker. 

Plus it ended on a super-happy note... Probably the happiest ending in the series? Not sure since I haven't played all of them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2011)

That's true enough. Overall I think the game has the right blend of comedy and seriousness.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 30, 2011)

FFIX still my favorite


----------



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2011)

I still can't decide between 6, 9, and 10. They're all great games, but I think I'm a leaning towards 9.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I still can't decide between 6, 9, and 10. They're all great games, but I think I'm a leaning towards 9.



You, sir, have excellent taste. VI, IX, and X are my favorite too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2011)

IX is my favorite but honestly, each FF I've played has some area where it excels above the others.

For instance, IX overall is better than VIi but VII does a lot more with your party. Each character gets their own subplot that is resolved.

FFIX kinda forgets about some of its cast late in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> IX is my favorite but honestly, each FF I've played has some area where it excels above the others.
> 
> For instance, IX overall is better than VIi but VII does a lot more with your party. Each character gets their own subplot that is resolved.
> 
> FFIX kinda forgets about some of its cast late in the game.



Yeah, this is absolutely true. Not a terribly big fan of VII but one thing that game definitely excels at is its characters and their development. 

What would you say FFVIII excels at above the others?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

FFXIII excelled at dividing the fanbases opinion between Squeenix being awesome and Squeenix turning into a pile of crap.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> FFXIII excelled at dividing the fanbases opinion between Squeenix being awesome and Squeenix turning into a pile of crap.



LOL, I actually meant to put FF*V*III, not FF*X*III. I tried to edit quickly but you responded before I could.

Can't make fun of FFXIII anymore. The wounds for some fans are still too fresh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2011)

FFVIII excels at.....uh.....hm.

Wasting time. Yeah, that's it. FFVIII is the master of ruining epic moments.

No other FF had an exciting mission where you were preparing to assassinate the epitome of evil and you even got grand music to pump you up and get you all excited for it...












...then forced you to spend about 30 minutes in a sewer level thereby destroying all tension and build-up.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFVIII excels at.....uh.....hm.
> 
> Wasting time. Yeah, that's it. FFVIII is the master of ruining epic moments.
> 
> ...



LOL. Also very true. That assassination scene, on paper, was just cash. Easily one of the best set-ups in the history of the series and they somehow managed to blow it.

But to answer the question more seriously, I have to admit that FFVIII excelled at cutscene production value. I forgot alot of the cutscenes in VII at this point (not including the more important ones) and I completely forgot the cutscenes in FFIX but I NEVER forgot ballroom dancing with Rinoa or the intro duel with Seifer or Edea with that awesome visor-thing covering her face. 

In a lot of ways, FFVIII was like a Michael Bay movie- expensive, loud and completely empty.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2011)

There were some scenes of substance I liked. For instance, the scene between Seifer and Squall when he is torturing Squall. He rattles off his little fantasy and I really liked it.

Seifer: This is the scene where you swear undying hatred for me! The tale of the evil mercenary vs. the sorceress knight... The fun's just started, Squall. Don't disappoint me now!

Their relationship was one of the best points of the game and I, being the nerd I am, wrote a whole little critique of it.

Still, like everything else in the game, wasted potential. Absolutely no climactic battle or showdown between Squall and Seifer at all.

Oh and one more scene I liked in the game. Squall and Rinoa on the Ragnarok.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> FFXIII excelled at dividing the fanbases opinion between Squeenix being awesome and Squeenix turning into a pile of crap.



True.

My recent dislike for Square Enix though is more so related to them taking damn near a decade to make Versus XIII than FFXIII. I liked XIII.

Right now I'm on Chapter 12....and fuck the Proudclad...fuck it to all hell!


----------



## Orthio (Jan 31, 2011)

I got completely tensed up over that whole sewer part, just knowing how much was planned really made it for me; the complete unuse of the city was a bit of a shame but at least it gave the place a sense of area.

I took it that the seifer squall rivalry ended quite early, right after Seifer was announced dead remember how squall says something like "he wasn't a bad guy, I don't want to be remembered like that" Plus the way that he obviously prioritised ultemicia over rinoa put most reason for fight between the two to simmer. 

I do completely bum VIII though..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

FFVIII did have some cool summons though. Giant Cactuar?


----------



## Orthio (Jan 31, 2011)

I love that guy!!! Odin was a downer on it though, so many unneeded kills : (


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Just play FFVI to get your Odin boner back.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 31, 2011)

FFV and VII clearly sport the best Odins, as they're the only ones to, occasionally, wield the mighty Gungnir lance.  is designed by Amano and thus wins by default.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

FFVI's Odin actually has a story and a little badass scene though.

He does get a shaft when you replace him with Raiden though.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda enjoyed the puzzle for getting FFVIII's Odin though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 31, 2011)

^Indeed--I did like that.

What I didn't like was the Tonberry King sidequest.  Talk about a looooong sidequest.  Having to battle so many Tonberry was ridiculous.  Not even battle wise, just time and patience wise. 

At least if I remember correctly.  I only did it once. XD


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI's Odin actually has a story and a little badass scene though.
> 
> He does get a shaft when you replace him with Raiden though.



It always angered me how you lost Odin for Raiden

Especially since gilgamesh is basically a better version of Raiden


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Raiden was such a shit summon IIRC. Odin was far superior. It was such a letdown.


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

True that. I'm grinding my team to godhood right now, and the only reason I am glad I have him is the +2 strenght bonus and the fact I can teach Quick to 2 characters at once. But other than 'collectible' value he's a piece of crap. Should have remained with the Meteor from Odin...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

You should've been able to pick up either Odin again or Raiden in a different way. You're always left with that blank space. 

Speaking of awful summons, Crusader. I don't want to die every time I summon something.


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should've been able to pick up either Odin again or Raiden in a different way. You're always left with that blank space.
> 
> Speaking of awful summons, Crusader. I don't want to die every time I summon something.



I guess Reraise is the solution here, but still it IS fucked up

Damn, Grinding takes too long... Imma probably be good if  use me some Growth Eggs because this fucking dinosaur Forest shit is killing me.

One thing I like about both VIII and X is that they have a trick to level up fast, so I can go on to choke a bitch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone say Odin?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 31, 2011)

IV's Odin was pretty cool; I loved his line in TAYs:

"all my children of Baron. How could I possibly turn my sword against any of you?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> I guess Reraise is the solution here, but still it IS fucked up
> 
> Damn, Grinding takes too long... Imma probably be good if use me some Growth Eggs because this fucking dinosaur Forest shit is killing me.
> 
> One thing I like about both VIII and X is that they have a trick to level up fast, so I can go on to choke a bitch.


The dino forest and Kefka's tower.  I had all my characters maxed the first time I played it. The last time I played it I couldn't bear getting past level 70. It was just taking too long. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Someone say Odin?


----------



## Nois (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The dino forest and Kefka's tower.  I had all my characters maxed the first time I played it. The last time I played it I couldn't bear getting past level 70. It was just taking too long.
> 
> 
> Dat Odin.



My approach was to use three separate teams for the exping, but it's taking too loooooong. I guess I might just stick with a constant three man tean that will be there all the time, and the 4th one'll be just a sheep with a growth egg and esper on it

FFX went great tho. spent an evening on the Highbridge in Bevelle, with Wakka and Tidus using Rematch and Avenger i got everyone to finish their routes and now am planning on moving them elswhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2011)

IFFX had the hottest Shiva didn't it? Did FFXIII have Shiva?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 31, 2011)

^Yeah, represented by two sisters (who happened to be able to become a motorbike).

It was Snow's specific summon.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 31, 2011)

FFX Shiva won by resembling a Twi'lek slave girl.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a very good thing.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 31, 2011)

For FFXIII, my favorite eidoloin summon was probably Sazh's one.

It was so helpful in the part where u had to escape Dysley's ship


----------



## Awesome (Jan 31, 2011)

I never used Eidolons if I wasn't doing NCU. Not once did I use them if they weren't mandatory.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2011)

FFVII had the best Odin by default. Check out his horse. Dude had like 6 legs. S'crazy. 

Also, can anyone explain to me why FF's Odin has antlers? I'm a little rusty on my Norse Mythology but as far as I know it couldn't have any less to do with the real Odin.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

Beastly said:


> For FFXIII, my favorite eidoloin summon was probably Sazh's one.
> 
> It was so helpful in the part where u had to escape Dysley's ship


I swear I read Disney
Where they that bad?


Cyckness said:


> FFVII had the best Odin by default. Check out his horse. Dude had like 6 legs. S'crazy.
> 
> Also, can anyone explain to me why FF's Odin has antlers? I'm a little rusty on my Norse Mythology but as far as I know it couldn't have any less to do with the real Odin.



FFVII's Odin miniquest was the best for me, and that's why I remember it the best, but in all honesty it was VI where I nerev really used Espers... There was no point when my team could deal Odillion damage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

FFVI's summons were almost as useless as FFXIII's summons, really. They weren't incredibly bad persay, some of them had some good effects and even uses (Palidor and Phoenix), but you were so powerful they were totally outclassed.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI's summons were almost as useless as FFXIII's summons, really. They weren't incredibly bad persay, some of them had some good effects and even uses (Palidor and Phoenix), but you were so powerful they were totally outclassed.



Not that my current FFX team is any different

I like me to have some kickass characters tho


----------



## Draydi (Feb 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who found Chapter XIII of FFXIII extremely difficult due to the immense amounts of Behemoths that could turn bipedal and Full Restore just to troll you?

I stopped playing at that part because of that. I still haven't finished it. =/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I certainly didn't like those Behemoths, but they were't that bad. I just avoided most of them. Bunch of fucks. 


I quit right after that stage, actually. Right when you get to that building. I was like, "Fuck it." turned the console off and never looked back.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 1, 2011)

Espada#4 said:


> Am I the only one who found Chapter XIII of FFXIII extremely difficult due to the immense amounts of Behemoths that could turn bipedal and Full Restore just to troll you?
> 
> I stopped playing at that part because of that. I still haven't finished it. =/



Im stuck on the part where you have to fight the orphan's cradle version of the Prodclad. It has so much hp and in assault mode it can take away all ur synergist boosts in one attack. Thats a hard boss


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked FFX's summons


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2011)

Shiva was hotness.

And Bahamut's whole badass arms folded pose was nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

FFX did summons the way I always thought they should've been done. The summon should actually stay and fight.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2011)

FFIX summons were completely worthless. Bahamut was much help to me though once I powered Garnet a little more. I was hyped to use Arc but when I used him I was like,

" wtf was that?" 

& then was pretty </3 about lapis lazuli


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Shiva was hotness.



I like the way she ends her special attack; the whole snapping fingers. I'm like :amazed

Bitch is bad  



> And Bahamut's whole badass arms folded pose was nice.



Fuck yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Shiva is almost always hot. Ice Queen can give me a frosty cone any day.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Im stuck on the part where you have to fight the *orphan's cradle version of the Prodclad*. It has so much hp and in assault mode it can take away all ur synergist boosts in one attack. Thats a hard boss


What...the...fuck!? I'm close to Chapter 13, but I'm having a fucking hard time with Proudclad. There is a harder one? 

I'm sooo damn close to quiting...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Join us. 

Quit playing FFXIII.


It's good here.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> What...the...fuck!? I'm close to Chapter 13, but I'm having a fucking hard time with Proudclad. There is a harder one?
> 
> I'm sooo damn close to quiting...



Yeah this version has a lot more hp and higher level so more strength and that nasty ability. Its in my opinion the hardest boss...even more than the final boss


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

Um, am I the only one that likes him some 'uuuuuuurgh, let me beat yo fucker' frustration? I like 'em bosses I have to train for SOME time to beat

Tho FFX's Chocobo Racing to get the Sun Sigil made me actually curse like fuck. My mum got to my room thinking I broke a limb or something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I like a decent challenge, yes, but only if the challenge can be overcome without having a 5 hour battle because of ridiculous level of HP. That's just tedious.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 1, 2011)

I only had 1 fight last longer than 12 mins for me in XIII. Other than that, all the boss fights were 5-9 mins tops and normal fights 30secs-2 mins. Game was real easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I wasn't talking about FFXIII specifically, just in general. It reminded me of a boss in FFXI that takes, like, 14 hours to beat.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, a certain party gave up after 18 hours of battle, as the members started passing out and feeling ill. 

Heard it's been nerfed since but still... shit is hardcore.


----------



## Nois (Feb 1, 2011)

My gameplay is characterised by straghtaway grinding so that I can then bitchslap bosses, so yeah. But Crazy, I get you. The 1billion HP mobs are always a pain in the ass.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I only had 1 fight last longer than 12 mins for me in XIII. Other than that, all the boss fights were 5-9 mins tops and normal fights 30secs-2 mins. Game was real easy.



That's not too bad.  I once fought a boss that took almost exactly nineteen minutes and twenty seconds.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 1, 2011)

O yeah speaking of tedious bosses I still havent beat Emerald and Ruby Weapon in FFVII. Their amount of hp and crazy attack strength is just too much.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally beat them the other day, on PC (as I'd worn my PSX discs out, despite NOT beating them -.-), which wasn't overly hard, seeing how I was lvl 99 with all ultimate weapons and materia (all mastered except two). I'd say that Lucky 7 strategy is a little OP though. 

12 years in the making.


----------



## BVB (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't beaten ruby yet..

emerald was easy if you compare it to ruby.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 1, 2011)

They're both pretty hard haha

In FFVIII, the Omega Weapon is not half as much a challenge as ruby and emerald because of renzuken + lion heart


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Join us.
> 
> Quit playing FFXIII.
> 
> ...


Well I have to finish it for FFXIII-2. I like FFXIII, but my god these later bosses (and regular enemies) got stupid amounts of HP, which makes fights longer than it need to be. Well, the actual time may not be "hours" long but it sure feels that way. Even though I spent 20 minutes against second Barthandelus, it felt like hours fighting him.



Beastly said:


> Yeah this version has a lot more hp and higher level so more strength and that nasty ability. Its in my opinion the hardest boss...even more than the final boss


Can I avoid him....for the love of god can I?


Nois said:


> Um, am I the only one that likes him some 'uuuuuuurgh, let me beat yo fucker' frustration? I like 'em bosses I have to train for SOME time to beat


These bosses aren't challenging in that sense to me. They are stupid long and they hit harder than they need to, which forces you to conform to mundane strategies, THATS what bothers me. Second Barthandelus constantly hits you over and fucking over really hard with lasers, and when I mean constantly, I mean back to back with hardly any pause in between. And because you have to rush the fight so you don't get hit with a Doom, I'm constantly switching to Relentless Assault and Combat Clinic with Lightning, Fang, and Hope. Trying anything else is suicide.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought FF13 was the easiest one?


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Am I the only one who thought FF13 was the easiest one?


This game was easy until Second Barthandelus at the end of Chapter 11. Ever since then, it has gotten harder.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2011)

Omega was pretty easy to beat in VIII once you knew the attack pattern.  

The basic strat is to just spam the fool out of Squall/Zell/Irvine/Quistis strongest limit breaks.  Rinoa should only have certain magic and use her Angel Wing limit break.

In regards to Selphie:

I remember once, I actually started the battle off with Selphie having like 3 HP and she got "The End" right off the bat.  I felt horrible for winning so easily, but I definitely had a smirk on my face afterwards.  I couldn't believe it happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Those older bosses like Emerald, Ruby, Omega (FFV's Omega ) are fine since they don't have ridiculous HPs to make them "harder". They are just geniunely difficult and require strategy to defeat. 

Some of the FFXII monsters were like that, too, as I recall. Just a tedious session of keeping your HP up for a long-ass time while you easily beat up the monster. It's pointless.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Am I the only one who thought FF13 was the easiest one?



Its easy till like Orphan's Cradle


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm buying me FFXII next week. Been watching some videos and I seriously got a boner for that game. Just looks nice imo and it seems something I will enjoy to no end. Especially that I love Ivalice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope you got an old TV.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a 19" LCD, but i sti quite far from the thign and my farsight is lacking. IT really makes me see in 'old TV'.

Also, I've already played a bit of FFXII on it. But it was in French and after 15 minutes I wanted to break the thing into atoms. 




I hate French...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I suppose that just might work. All I know is my PS2 looks like ass on my widescreen television. Ass with shit on it after not properly wiping.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose that just might work. All I know is my PS2 looks like ass on my widescreen television. Ass with shit on it after not properly wiping.



Haha, I get the picture. It's the same for me with FFX sometimes. IT's weird but the game sometimes just blurs the fuck out. It gets all foggy and shit, or the pixels get really weird. But hey, the game's 11 years old, I don't realy mind that.

And damn, I'm a sucker for nice pictures, and FFXII's aesthetics really cater to my senses 

the menus, and the designs are very likable. Tho I must whine about the lack of a good Baanta character in the main party


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I kinda liked FFXII, I almost regret not beating it. Almost.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 2, 2011)

FFXII was enjoyable. 

I was just always awful at the whole macro thing creating Health > 75% = Something.


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

I always had the idea of FFXI basically being a singleplayer MMO


----------



## BVB (Feb 2, 2011)

^ a singleplayer massive multiplayer online?


----------



## Nois (Feb 2, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^ a singleplayer massive multiplayer online?



Well, just look at it


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kinda liked FFXII, I almost regret not beating it. Almost.



I disliked FFXII personally.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2011)

I liked XII's theme and characters--I just wish they were expanded upon more.  It certainly seemed aimed at those who would prefer dungeon crawling as opposed to story.  At least, in my opinion.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2011)

FFXII is a good, if flawed, game.

Has to be by far the most immersive ad atmospheric FF for me. It just sucks you in, as Yahtzee would say, like a triple-cunted hooker.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2011)

I enjoyed FFXII well enough. 

I think my biggest issue with it was I really didn't like what they did with the plot. I mean, the set-up was beautiful. There was political intrigue, tension among warring nations and seedy characters in high places. It seems like things are ripe for elaborate betrayals and Shakespearean power struggles, right? Well, not really.

Since it seems some people here still haven't played it... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of the betrayals are predictable and happen early-on and, apart from Vayne assassinating his father, there was little to no power struggle. Instead it relied on the typical FF conventions "blah blah blah, FIGHT DESTINY blah blah blah kill super-powerful vaguely implied God to win". This was the series' chance to tread into more complex territory and it just didn't. Such wasted potential.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2011)

I would of liked XII better if it had a turn based battle system.

The design, cast, and voice acting were all decent though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I enjoyed FFXII well enough.
> 
> I think my biggest issue with it was I really didn't like what they did with the plot. I mean, the set-up was beautiful. There was political intrigue, tension among warring nations and seedy characters in high places. It seems like things are ripe for elaborate betrayals and Shakespearean power struggles, right? Well, not really.
> 
> ...



But the presence of those vague beings kinda ties in very well with the overall theme of the game. It also makes our main antagonists appear a lot less blandly evil. If Vayne and Cid were just Vayne and Cid they'd basically be Complete Monsters. 

And Vayne is fucking bland enough.

Best character in the game is Larsa.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 3, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> I liked XII's theme and characters--I just wish they were expanded upon more.  It certainly seemed aimed at those who would prefer dungeon crawling as opposed to story.  At least, in my opinion.



Some tedious dungeon crawling without much story presence from time to time. The setting of Ivalice is awesome though.

There was one particular dungeon that annoyed the crap out me, can't remember the name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

The one that ruined it for me was that damned tower. :taichou


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The one that ruined it for me was that damned tower. :taichou



You mean the Pharos Tower? That place was somewhat of a pain to go through but had an amazing ending.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2011)

The end of the Pharos is probably the best series of scenes in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I'm not gonna go back and play it now. 



Well, maybe I will. But only if there is a PS2 emulator I can use to fast-forward through all the boring shit.


----------



## Nois (Feb 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would of liked XII better if it had a turn based battle system.
> 
> The design, cast, and voice acting were all decent though.



Well, It bothered me when started playing, but in general it intrigues me. I was an avd mmo player and this thing is really very similar. Macros might be funny:ho


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm not gonna go back and play it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe I will. But only if there is a PS2 emulator I can use to fast-forward through all the boring shit.



Pcsx2 is pretty stable for everything I've used it for, I haven't tried any frame skipping features though, as I just stick to the basic settings+some extra graphical enchantments and better resolution.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, guys...I'm going to do it.

I'm going back to Final Fantasy Tactics. I never beaten it cause it was hard.

I'm going to check some faqs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Pcsx2 is pretty stable for everything I've used it for, I haven't tried any frame skipping features though, as I just stick to the basic settings+some extra graphical enchantments and better resolution.


 I was going to try an emulator but it wanted a BIOS file. I tried to find that and it said I had to get it from my PS2 or something.

Your BIOS file, send me it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

The first one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't trust search results when it comes to these things. There are too many fake and viruses. This ain't my first rodeo.

I let other people try it first.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm up to the Pharos in XII

I don't wanna go in there


----------



## Nois (Feb 3, 2011)

BIOS file for PS2? To play FFT? Why not good 'ol Psxe?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't trust search results when it comes to these things. There are too many fake and viruses. This ain't my first rodeo.
> 
> I let other people try it first.



Lol, I have tried it. Are naked womenz not suppose to pop up all over my screen when I start my computer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

For FFXII. I have already been playing FFT on ePSXe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm reporting you all.

Buncha damn pirates.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm reporting you all.
> 
> Buncha damn pirates.



You are too. I saw you.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 3, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Lol, I have tried it. Are naked womenz not suppose to pop up all over my screen when I start my computer?



Lololololol that just made my day haha

So I'm training vincent on FFVII, im using the death penalty and i've killed alot of monsters with it but its power doesnt seem to increase...


----------



## BVB (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know why, but I cannot motivate myself to grind in FFVII.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 3, 2011)

I really should see if my laptop can handle the PS2 emulator...


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

I never once grinded in FFVII. I couldn't beat Ruby or Emerald, but Safer Sephy was a piece of cake.


Best FF Villain? I use to say Sephiroth...now I say Golbez.

Golbez > Sephiroth and Kefka


----------



## Nois (Feb 3, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm reporting you all.
> 
> Buncha damn pirates.


IT's not piracy if i have 'em original games And I doalmost all of them


CrazyMoronX said:


> For FFXII. I have already been playing FFT on ePSXe.


Good, good I'm getting a serious 'do want' feeling about that XII. Gotta get it soon, before my last semester starts. College is a game-killer now


Möhrensalat said:


> I don't know why, but I cannot motivate myself to grind in FFVII.


I tried, but there is no descent place to do it. When I got about 80ish, Seph was a bitch.


Lyra said:


> I really should see if my laptop can handle the PS2 emulator...


I should do the same, because my PS2 isn't chipped, and it's the old ass big PS2, and I can't be bothered with doing the Swap thing on it.

And buying some games just to see that I don't like them isn't an option for me. Teachers don't earn much here


Esura said:


> I never once grinded in FFVII. I couldn't beat Ruby or Emerald, but Safer Sephy was a piece of cake.
> 
> Best FF Villain? I use to say Sephiroth...now I say Golbez.
> 
> Golbez > Sephiroth and Kefka


I still like Kefka more. Then Golbez. And Sephiroth comes in last because I don't like him all that much anyway.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2011)

If I remember right, the best place to grind in FFVII was that sunken ship. 

Least that's what I think I did many, many years ago.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 3, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If I remember right, the best place to grind in FFVII was that sunken ship.
> 
> Least that's what I think I did many, many years ago.



Yes, thats where you can farm for the different sources to max your stats. Oh the pain


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 4, 2011)

Beastly said:


> So I'm training vincent on FFVII, im using the death penalty and i've killed alot of monsters with it but its power doesnt seem to increase...



Death Penalty takes a while to power up.  All-Slash helps.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 4, 2011)

I was surprised how much easier leveling up in FF7 was compared to what I'd remembered. In 62 gameplay hours, probably less, you can finish a pretty much perfect game, at least if you stick to double and triple growth equipment. 

Spent very little time in the Gelnika. Major grind spots were Northern Crater (1 Elixir = 8000 exp/1000 AP) and base of the Sister Ray in Midgar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, FFVII is easy. But most FF games are, that's no biggie. It's all about how many secrets and side quests you can jam into the game.


----------



## Nois (Feb 4, 2011)

I like it how you can finish an FF game within 30h, but to get a perfect game it can rocket to hundrets.

Which Part do you guys think has the most side-stuff packed in? I myself found the story of X very short compared to all the extra stuff you can do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably FFX from what I've read, but I didn't really pay any attention to it.

Outside of that I'd say every one of the games after FFV had about the same amount. FFVI, VII, VIII, and IX all had about the same.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2011)

I started to play FFVII recently and I saw that you have to kill 65,535 enemies to maximize his death penalty. How the hell do you go about doing that?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I started to play FFVII recently and I saw that you have to kill 65,535 enemies to maximize his death penalty. How the hell do you go about doing that?



Cheating? XD

Um... rubber band your controller in the Mythril Mines.  Have Vincent equipped with HP Absorb + Master Command and loose him on the enemy.  Should take maybe... 150 hours.
(Btw, never pair Master Command with Added Cut... just... don't do it. DX)


----------



## Deimos (Feb 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I started to play FFVII recently and I saw that you have to kill 65,535 enemies to maximize his death penalty. How the hell do you go about doing that?



Why do you want to do that, anyway?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Why do you want to do that, anyway?



Because it's cool. XD


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys playing through FFXIII at the moment (in prepartion for FFXIII-2 next year) and was wondering what the most efficient way to grind for money and components because I'm trying to max out my equipement for the achievment (I'm on chapter 11 on Gran Pulse)


----------



## Deimos (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Because it's cool. XD



And why is it cool? ;O


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Hey guys playing through FFXIII at the moment (in prepartion for FFXIII-2 next year) and was wondering what the most efficient way to grind for money and components because I'm trying to max out my equipement for the achievment (I'm on chapter 11 on Gran Pulse)



Farm turtles.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 5, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Farm turtles.



If you mean the adamantoises, I have tried but they one shot me (I've only just arrived on Gran Pulse, don't have Vanille's summon yet) should I max the crystarium  before I money and component grind. If so what is the easiest way to do that


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> If you mean the adamantoises, I have tried but they one shot me (I've only just arrived on Gran Pulse, don't have Vanille's summon yet) should I max the crystarium  before I money and component grind. If so what is the easiest way to do that





Max everyone's crystarium before you go about component bullcorn. Personally I only upgraded the weapons I knew I was going to use in the endgame.


----------



## Nois (Feb 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I started to play FFVII recently and I saw that you have to kill 65,535 enemies to maximize his death penalty. How the hell do you go about doing that?


I gave up around 36k, because I wanted to see the ending finally.


Deimos said:


> And why is it cool? ;O



I remember there being some bug in the game, and vince was able to OHKO Emerald Weapon if his DP was maxed. It deals so much damage that the game damage counter resets itself and blahblahblah.

Bottom line is you can OHKO Sephiroth as well IIRC.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 5, 2011)

You can do that with Barret's Missing Score and some hero drinks. No need to go through that pain...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 5, 2011)

I want opinions after I complete FFXIII I was thinking about getting and playing FFVIII and FFIX. Which should I play first as I'v never played either before. I was thinking FFVII because the same sort of futuristic theme as FFXIII which I've grown used to but what do you guys think


----------



## Deimos (Feb 5, 2011)

I personally couldn't like any character in FFVIII, except Squall before Rinoa brainwashes him. FFIX is very pleasant and charming, but the environment is not technological. Stealing is probably the most annoying chore in the game, and be warned: it's _tedious_. You could live without it I guess, or you could turn to exploiting the RNG and stuff. Either way, I think you should at least have a good time going through the story. Just dont miss Quina's scenes haha.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't be the only one who finds Final Fantasy III to be an absolute fucking chore to play.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

You mean the real FF3 or FF6?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You mean the real FF3 or FF6?



He CAN'T be talking about FFVI!... can he? 

I'm frightened, Zael.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You mean the real FF3 or FF6?





Just what I said. Final Fantasy III. Had I meant Final Fantasy VI, I would have said so. Seriously, its been 17 years since Final Fantasy VI had been released under the name of "Final Fantasy III" on the SNES. There should be no more confusion at all now considering Square has re-released Final Fantasy VI under its true name twice now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just what I said. Final Fantasy III. Had I meant Final Fantasy VI, I would have said so. Seriously, its been 17 years since Final Fantasy VI had been released under the name of "Final Fantasy III" on the SNES. There should be no more confusion at all now considering Square has re-released Final Fantasy VI under its true name twice now.



DUnno what you are talking about my spoony fellow.

FFII was my favorite.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just what I said. Final Fantasy III. Had I meant Final Fantasy VI, I would have said so. Seriously, its been 17 years since Final Fantasy VI had been released under the name of "Final Fantasy III" on the SNES. There should be no more confusion at all now considering Square has re-released Final Fantasy VI under its true name twice now.



Don't scare me like that! 

I haven't played any FF before FFV so I can't determine if your comment was blasphemous or not.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2011)

FF2 and FF3 are easily the worst in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

I enjoyed FFII. At least the Dawn of Souls version.

Great music.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Don't scare me like that!
> 
> I haven't played any FF before FFV so I can't determine if your comment was blasphemous or not.



Well, FFVI was a chore to play as well for the first portion of the game. Its just that FFVI does get better, but FFIII remains the same...boring.

As far as my personal FF scale goes from favorite to shit is...


FFVII
FFX
FFIV
FFXIII
FFVI
FFX-2
FFVIII
FFIX
FFXII
FFV
FFI
FFII
FFIII


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh snap. FFX-2 above FFIX and V.

*hands you a bulletproof shield then decides better and gives you an armored bunker instead*


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

FFX-2 would have been above FFVI if it wasn't for me actually growing to like Terra and Celes. And the story got better.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII
> FFX
> FFIV
> FFXIII
> ...


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm afraid a lot of people won't agree with that list my friend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, guys...I'm going to do it.
> 
> I'm going back to Final Fantasy Tactics. I never beaten it cause it was hard.
> 
> I'm going to check some faqs.



That's a good decision.



> 6. FFX-2
> 7. FFVIII
> 8. FFIX


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I take it you don't agree with my list.



I'll answer that question with my own little list. 

1. FFIX
2. FFVI 
3. FFX 
4. FFVII 
5. FFXII 
6. FFV 
7. FFVIII 

I haven't finished XIII due to revulsion and I don't consider X-2 a core FF title.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2011)

I actually liked FF13 due to its simplicity. It had less side quests than in previous FF's, but I at least managed to complete everything in the game in under 100 hours. It's also good to just simply play because of the battle system, it's one of my favorites. The story could have been better, but it was still a good game. Definitely not the worst in the series. 

Since people are making a list, I might as well too. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1/2/3. FFX, FF6, FF9 - tied (don't make me pick...)
4. FF4
5. FF12 
6. FF7
7. FF13
8. FFV
9. FF8
10. FF1
11. FF2
12. FF3




I don't consider 11 and 14 part of the main series, same with FFX-2.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> As far as my personal FF scale goes from favorite to shit is...
> 
> 
> FFVII
> ...



Oh noes, FFXII is so low in that list! D:

Mine would be like:


FFVII
FFXII
FFIX
FFX
FFX-2
FFVIII

Others, I haven't played. I should be playing XIII soon and according to what I've seen, it's probably going to end up somewhere around IX with apparently and interesting battle system and a crappy Japanese drama story. I could be wrong though haha.


----------



## BVB (Feb 5, 2011)

1. FFIX
2. FFX
3. FFVII
4. FFIV 
5. FFVI
6. FFXIII
7. FFVIII
8. FF / FFII / FFV / FFXII


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, guys...I'm going to do it.
> 
> I'm going back to Final Fantasy Tactics. I never beaten it cause it was hard.
> 
> I'm going to check some faqs.



Tactics was one of my favorite games. And it's really only hard in the very beginning. 

Succeeding in FFT:

1. Get a monk
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I actually liked FF13 due to its simplicity. It had less side quests than in previous FF's, but I at least managed to complete everything in the game in under 100 hours. It's also good to just simply play because of the battle system, it's one of my favorites. The story could have been better, but it was still a good game. Definitely not the worst in the series.
> 
> Since people are making a list, I might as well too.
> 
> 1/2/3. FFX, FF6, FF9 - tied (don't make me pick...)


Yes, we making you pick.

Note, my list I made isn't representative of what I think is the best, moreso a representation of which FF game I like the most. I could essentially make a three page report on why FFXII annoys me so, but I'm going to list a few reasons why I kind of disliked FFXII.

1. The battle system is so boring. I never liked the whole shuffling and whatnot the characters do in MMORPGs as is, let alone in a FF game.

2. License board is stupid.

3. Characters are completely lackluster, and Vaan makes Tidus look badass.

4. Summonings is so shitty.

5. Story started off so-so, ended up being such a disjointed experience.


Now why I like FFX-2 more than not only FFXII, but FFVIII and FFIX as well.


1. Battle system is fluid and intuitive (unlike FFXII and FFVIII).

2. Yuna becomes a badass (unlike Squall or Vaan).

3. Story is actually pretty decent...and consistent (unlike FFVIII and FFXII).

4. Characters' personalities doesn't change instantly without notice or reasoning (unlike FFVIII and FFXII).

5. Dressphere transformation is pretty titillating. 

6. Characters are actually interesting (unlike FFXII, FFVIII, and FFIX).




FFX-2 is part of the main series whether you like it or not, because it is a direct continuation of FFX.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2011)

Never said I hated FFX-2, I just was only counting the main installments. And I played FF12 IZJS more than the original, and that's why it's higher up than FFVII. It really fixed all of its problems besides the story.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Never said I hated FFX-2, I just was only counting the main installments. And I played FF12 IZJS more than the original, and that's why it's higher up than FFVII. It really fixed all of its problems besides the story.


I never said that you did. I was...

...thats all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

That was a good DBZA episode.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my it's the new ff game, the opening has to be awesome, it must be epic! It's a...Popconcert?

Even if X-2 doesn't necessarily have a bad story, it doesn't fit into final fantasy at all imo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, marks for creativity.

Especially since this is the opening select screen music.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2011)

List tiem! 

- FFVII
- FFVI
- FFIX
- FFXIII
- FFIV
- FFX
- FFXII
- FFV
- FFIII
- FFVIII
- FFI
- FFII

If I were to include spin offs, the list would be quite a bit longer...


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

I loved the opening!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt4a0qTKV7k[/YOUTUBE]

Thats the thing about, it fits exactly into Final Fantasy. The series has always been about different worlds and settings and whatnot.

Also, Rikku is badass...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

I prefer the 1000 Words concert myself.


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, that was pretty fucking awesome too, even better than the opening. I wont lie and say that the opening didn't throw me off, but I liked it because it was different. It wasn't on that somber shit, it was hyper! *fistpump*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I enjoyed FFII. At least the Dawn of Souls version.
> 
> Great music.
> 
> ...



It's funny... the Emperor is one of my favorite FF villains. What a badass! XD


----------



## Fraust (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm randomly jumping in here to say I'm going to the Distant Worlds show in NY if I can get tickets. 

So excited.


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey, marks for creativity.
> 
> Especially since this is the opening select screen music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is a good song.

As for the pop, I think it fits in some areas. Rikku's Theme for eample works really well.

As for other great non-poppy X-2 tracks:


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for other great non-poppy X-2 tracks:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2011)

As with most JRPGs the first few hours during a replay are dull as hell.

I would try to play X-2 again if I had a Save file starting in late Chapter 2.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As with most JRPGs the first few hours during a replay are dull as hell.
> 
> I would try to play X-2 again if I had a Save file starting in late Chapter 2.



Thats what I also give X-2 credit for, it doesn't start off slow. Only JRPGs from the FF series that start the game off right in the middle or beginning of some action is FFVII, FFX (although afterwards it gets a bit slow again), FFX-2 and FFXIII.

Honestly, I know I'm doing some major X-2 dickriding right now, but the whole lighthearted campiness of the game really appealed to me. Don't get me wrong, I love like the whole doom and gloom serious storylines but it was nice playing a FF game not just only about saving the world...although it ended up that way in the end though but they originally just started off looking for Tidus.

Maybe thats why I'm liking NIS JRPGs a bit more than I used to. Chock full of stupid shit that makes you laugh your ass off (Disgaea I'm looking at you dawg).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats what I also give X-2 credit for, it doesn't start off slow. Only JRPGs from the FF series that start the game off right in the middle or beginning of some action is FFVII, FFX (although afterwards it gets a bit slow again), FFX-2 and FFXIII.



Also I, II, III, IV, V, VI, IX, and XII get to the actions fairly quickly.  II even STARTS with a battle, though it's one you can't win.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2011)

FFXII starts pretty slow really. Sure you get the ten minutes with Reks but then you shift to Vaan and everything is dull as shit until you get down into the sewer and try to get to the palace.

FFVIII also has a pretty slow start aside from the wonderful opening.

Our brave hero waks up in the nurse's office.....


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 6, 2011)

^And then you see Quistis in all her glory.

I still think Squall's an idiot for choosing Rinoa over her.  Then again, I always pictured Quistis and Seifer as a good couple.  They are the only two from the main cast who weren't tied to anyone.  Squall had Rinoa, Selphie had Irvine, and Zell had the library girl.  

Then again, I liked Quistis by herself.  I never really see her discussed, and I actually enjoyed her character.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> ^And then you see Quistis in all her glory.
> 
> I still think Squall's an idiot for choosing Rinoa over her.  Then again, I always pictured Quistis and Seifer as a good couple.  They are the only two from the main cast who weren't tied to anyone.  Squall had Rinoa, Selphie had Irvine, and Zell had the library girl.
> 
> Then again, I liked Quistis by herself.  I never really see her discussed, and I actually enjoyed her character.



Quistis appearance-wise was awesome, character-wise she was fail. Squall, Rinoa, Zell, Seifer, Quistis, Selphie, Ultimecia, Laguna all had awesome designs (except for Irvine...lame ass)...but my god their character development is fail. Such wasted potential...

Although I really don't want a remake at all, just FFXV for PS3, if they do remake something....remake FFVIII. It needs it more than any of them.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Quistis appearance-wise was awesome, character-wise she was fail. Squall, Rinoa, Zell, Seifer, Quistis, Selphie, Ultimecia, *Laguna* all had awesome designs (except for Irvine...lame ass)...but my god their character development is fail. Such wasted potential...



Ahem... Laguna? He was the only truly good character in that game, and one of the better FF characters overall.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ahem... Laguna? He was the only truly good character in that game, and *one of the better FF characters overall*.



One of the better characters in FFVIII overall...yeah, probably.

One of the better FF characters overall...lol, whatever.

Jecht was the more cooler dad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone who denies Selphie's greatness is mein enemy.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

I liked Selphie cause she was stupid and goofy, like Yuffie. 

I find the klutzy female characters... titillating to be honest.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2011)

Calling a character in FFVIII "stupid" is rather redundant.

I just sort them into likable and unlikable.

Selphie and Laguna are the most likable.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Calling a character in FFVIII "stupid" is rather redundant.




Good point.


> Selphie and Laguna are the most likable.


Yep.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 6, 2011)

Since everyone else is making lists I think I should make one too:

1) FFX
2) Crisis Core FFVII
3) FFXIII
4) Dissidia Final fantasy
5) FFXII
6) FFX-2
7) Dirge of Cerberus FFVII
8) FFVII

I haven't played the others looking to do so at some point.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> 2) Crisis Core FFVII
> .
> .
> .
> 8) FFVII



Would you kindly (no pun intended) explain the reasoning for this? You may be the first I've ever seen like Crisis Core more than FFVII.


----------



## BVB (Feb 6, 2011)

I also like CC more than FFVII, as Zack is a beast and Cloud a wimp.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Would you kindly (no pun intended) explain the reasoning for this? You may be the first I've ever seen like Crisis Core more than FFVII.



Well for starters Zack was a way better main character than Cloud was. I liked the plot of Crisis core better than FFVIIs one. The gameplay in Crisis core was extremely fun, challenging and addicting, while FFVIIs was average. I also liked Genesis better as a villain than Sephiroth but this is just my opinion.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2011)

Final fantasies are so hard to rank so I'll do categories off the ones I've played

My list goes FF VII, FFXIII,FFIX, FFX, FFVIII, FFVI, FFXII, FFV


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes, we making you pick.
> 
> Note, my list I made isn't representative of what I think is the best, moreso a representation of which FF game I like the most. I could essentially make a three page report on why FFXII annoys me so, but I'm going to list a few reasons why I kind of disliked FFXII.
> 
> ...



X-2's characters more interesting than final fantasy IX's one of the most diverse and developed casts in Final fantasy if not the best.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Since everyone else is making lists I think I should make one too:
> 
> 1) FFX
> 2) Crisis Core FFVII
> ...



Oh, man, you're missing out...  no IV, V, VI, or IX?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 6, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> 2) Crisis Core FFVII
> (...)
> 8) FFVII



How does this work? 

In my opinion, the only thing that makes CC desirable, is what it adds to FFVII's story.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got to share this:



Oh, Laguna...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> *7) Dirge of Cerberus FFVII*
> *8) FFVII*


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Azhra said:


> How does this work?
> 
> In my opinion, the only thing that makes CC desirable, is what it adds to FFVII's story.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Since everyone else is making lists I think I should make one too:
> 
> 1) FFX
> 2) Crisis Core FFVII
> ...


 Someone be trollin'.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 7, 2011)

Only gthing good about CC was the music.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I read CC and think Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

Crystal Chronicles, now there's a bad game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I heard it had redeeming qualities. I've never tried it myself though. My brother liked it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed CC for the short while I played it.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

I never finished Crystal Chronicles, but it did have a fun co-op.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Which one? There are, what, 3 games now?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

I only played the original, never touched the others.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm talking about the CC on the Gamecube. The ones on the DS were a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2011)

I remember playing CC with a couple friends. Then we just lost interest in and kinda forgot about it. I think at the time tales of symphonia caught our interest more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

That's the same one my brother played and enjoyed--the GC version. I've heard the DS ones are better in some aspects, though I'm probably never going to play any of them at all. Rather play FFVI over again.


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2011)

I only played Ring of Fates on the DS but it was definitely fun. Lack of infinite inventory killed my desire to replay it though since the only reason I wanted to play it over was to collect all the various equipment. I loved that what you put on your character was actually what they'd wear as you played them. That always bugged the fuck outta me in RPGs.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's the same one my brother played and enjoyed--the GC version. I've heard the DS ones are better in some aspects, though I'm probably never going to play any of them at all. Rather play FFVI over again.



I would recommend you at least try out Ring of Fates... though replaying FF6 is always a good choice.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2011)

Crisis Core had amazing music.


----------



## Nois (Feb 7, 2011)

Ugh, fucking Dark Aeons blocking places for me:| I'm not big on the entire 'remove every fucking nod and custom the grid d00d' thing


----------



## Beastly (Feb 7, 2011)

Replaying FFVII, its hard to get the characters hp up on the first parts. Need to heal like every 2 turns


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't remember having trouble with the early game. I do remember forgetting the really good materia combinations and getting my ass kicked a couple times.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

argh...they need to kick it up a notch...Gunblades are a thing of the past...lets see a hero wield one of these...argh


*
ARGH...CHAINSWORDS, THINK OF THE POSSIBILITY'S FOR MINIGAMES...ARGH*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it just be a regular chainsaw? but smaller...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Wouldn't it just be a regular chainsaw? but smaller...



argh...does this look small to you...argh


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

No...but then its just a regular chainsaw. That guys just burl for wielding it with 1 hand.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> No...but then its just a regular chainsaw. That guys just burl for wielding it with 1 hand.



argh...i believe this video will demonstrate the goodness of the chainsword...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkFo5SBx-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

More games need chainsaw swords!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> More games need chainsaw swords!



argh...see my point...argh?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep, 1:09 was brutal.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Yep, 1:09 was brutal.



argh...well the fact that its being wielded by a 7 foot tall super soldier helps...argh


----------



## Blinky (Feb 7, 2011)

Chainsword ? 

I'd prefer a nice plow.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 7, 2011)

So would I.

Tifa in particular.






Okay, bad joke, moving on.

I think chainswords are a little too GAR for Final Fantasy.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think chainswords are a little too GAR for Final Fantasy.



argh...are you insane, imagine a final fantasy with these guys...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnfniAbzYX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 7, 2011)

That's what I'm saying. Guys like Imperial Space Marines are way too GAR for Final Fantasy.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's what I'm saying. Guys like Imperial Space Marines are way too GAR for Final Fantasy.



argh...i know that, but a 40k rpg would be awesome, cadian 8th all the way...argh


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So would I.
> 
> Tifa in particular.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember having trouble with the early game. I do remember forgetting the really good materia combinations and getting my ass kicked a couple times.



I just get my limit breaks fast and run on fury, allover the plce.

Turns the 'easy to hit' disadvantage into the hand of god


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Still definitely one of the hottest FF girls to date.

LET'S ALL MAKE MORE LISTS! 

1. Rikku
2. Tifa
3. Garnet


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Crisis Core had amazing music.



Had one of the best soundtracks of any FF game. I listened to it so many times around the time it came out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd rather have a sledgehammer rocketlauncher.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's just impractical enough to work!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd rather have a sledgehammer rocketlauncher.



I'd much prefer a banana helmsplitter, myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

How about a summonable that transforms into a mobile missle silo?


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

Just bought FFXII for $10, hope it's worth it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

You'll get $10 bucks out of it pretty easy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)

FFXII is worth a lot more than $10.

Post back in a few hours. Shit should be getting awesome by then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't say "a lot more", but it's easily worth ten bucks. Maybe 15.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

For all of the content it has it is worth far more than 10 dollars. If you enjoy it.


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I will. From what I see it's more of the 'political' rpgs than the 'save the world' ones, and it's certainly gonna be a nice shift. Plus I enjoy Ivaliceand 'em hot vieras

And I think it's even something like $9, can't convert lol.

Anyway, read some of the plot bits. IT really does seem nice. Just not very old school FF.

Tho a lack of a badass Bangaa character is disappointing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

It's worth a few bucks I guess. Worth is an objective thing, really. If it's priced at 9.99 it's worth 9.99.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 8, 2011)

You got XII for $10

VII must be worth $5 then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I can get a copy of FFVII at the Good Will for 2.99.


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

For comparison XIII is about $100 where I live. But those games go from a million to one dollar in warp speed here

Well, XII is 5 years old though. That's a lot for a game, and a brand new one is more expensive.

Am I gonna be disappointe if I expect more of an epic/wartime vibe from the game? Compared to the epic/save the world/armageddon thing?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, there aren't big epic battles The game beats you over the head with the idea that the rebels can't defeat the Empire in a straight-up fight.

But there is a lot of death and destruction and questing. So I don't think you'll be disappointed.
I wasn't anyway.


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well, there aren't big epic battles The game beats you over the head with the idea that the rebels can't defeat the Empire in a straight-up fight.
> 
> But there is a lot of death and destruction and questing. So I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> I wasn't anyway.



So you could say it's more _realistic_, if any FF game can ever be realistic? It won't feed me stories of how 5 people beat a god?

no that I dislike the thing, I am just looking for some freshness.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes I'd definitely say it's more realistic. Really goes to great lengths to make the whole situation more morally grey and murky.

As for beating a god....er, well, not really? It's kinda odd to explain and I don't want to spoil anything for you.

So I'm just gonna say no, no beating gods. There will be some very powerful beings way, WAY later on though. You get hints of them as the game progresses.


----------



## Nois (Feb 8, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yes I'd definitely say it's more realistic. Really goes to great lengths to make the whole situation more morally grey and murky.
> 
> As for beating a god....er, well, not really? It's kinda odd to explain and I don't want to spoil anything for you.
> 
> So I'm just gonna say no, no beating gods. There will be some very powerful beings way, WAY later on though. You get hints of them as the game progresses.



I like where my imagination is going with those descriptions. And I like the fact that the 'world' is not the entire world. Damn, as of now I like everything about the game, and I only played like 20 minutes of it 4 years ago  lawl.

And I like me some moral ambiguity and greyness. Makes it worth a thought.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Still definitely one of the hottest FF girls to date.
> 
> LET'S ALL MAKE MORE LISTS!
> 
> ...



1) Yuna (origional outfit)
2) Fang
3) Light (either outfit)
4) Aerith (yes I think she's better looking than Tifa)
5) Tifa
6) Rinoa (she and Quistis were really close but I find Rinoa slightly better looking)
7) Quistis
8) Ashe
9) Vanille
10) Rikku

That's my list. If you all don't aggree that's fine just stating my opinion.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Why are you expecting everyone to disagree? You feel your list is weird?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 9, 2011)

I think Yuna's X-2 look is much sexier personally.


Though X Rikku is much, much hotter than X-2 Rikku.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 9, 2011)

Deimos said:


> ^ Why are you expecting everyone to disagree? You feel your list is weird?



Almost everyone was disagreeing with my last list, (imparticularly Crisis core's placement of number 2 on it) which is common for me usually. I personally don't think my list is weird, but I know a lot of people will (especially the Aerith over Tifa and Rinoa over Quistis parts of it). So yeah I'm expecting people to disagree but I don't really mind if they do.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think Yuna's X-2 look is much sexier personally.
> 
> 
> Though X Rikku is much, much hotter than X-2 Rikku.



I don't know she just doesn't look as appealing to me in that game though I aggree 100% X Rikku is far hotter than X-2 Rikku no contest

EDIT: I suppose I just liked the fact that in the first game Yuna didn't need to rely on a revealing outfit to be hot. That and I didn't like her FFX-2 outfit it looks stupid in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

I ain't got time to be obsessing over FF Girls to even attempt at ranking them from hottest to least hottest.


#1 Rydia 

That's all I need.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't got time to be obsessing over FF Girls to even attempt at ranking them from hottest to least hottest.
> 
> 
> #1 Adult Rydia
> ...


Just had to fix it a little there


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 9, 2011)

Started playing FFVIII, just finished the SEED exam. I'm level 15 with Squall and Zell and level 8 with Selphie (only just got her you know). Any recommendations on what I should do before continuing on. I have only played a few card games to get the mini mog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Just had to fix it a little there


 I may prefer the loli version. 

/zaxxon


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Started playing FFVIII, just finished the SEED exam. I'm level 15 with Squall and Zell and level 8 with Selphie (only just got her you know). Any recommendations on what I should do before continuing on. I have only played a few card games to get the mini mog.



Kill Selphie and never mention her name ever again 

Seriously though, if you want to get real strong real quick, get Quetzacoatl to learn the two Card related skills and then play a lot of games with Zell's mother.

Nothing to say really, just learn how junctioning works, get your GF's to keep learning new skills and go on as you would.


----------



## Nois (Feb 9, 2011)

Deimos said:


> ^ Why are you expecting everyone to disagree? You feel your list is weird?



I would honestly put that list upside-down lol.

I never thught I'd meet someone whose taste would be the exact opposite to mine, when it comes to videogame characters.

And Crazy, I'd take Ridia in any form

and I love Rikku for her awkwardness



Shooting burst stream said:


> Started playing FFVIII, just finished the SEED exam. I'm level 15 with Squall and Zell and level 8 with Selphie (only just got her you know). Any recommendations on what I should do before continuing on. I have only played a few card games to get the mini mog.


If this is your first time playing FFVIII then just go on and enjoy. IF not, switch off, throw teh game in a drawer and play another FF...

Other than that, fap to Quistis.


Kusuriuri said:


> Nothing to say really, just learn how junctioning works, get your GF's to keep learning new skills and go on as you would.


The ambiguity of this statement is killing me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

She can summon me any time.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> 1) Yuna (origional outfit)
> 2) Fang
> 3) Light (either outfit)
> 4) Aerith (yes I think she's better looking than Tifa)
> ...



1) Yuna (either outfit)
2) Lightning (either outfit)
3) Rikku (X-2)
4) Tifa
5) Aerith
6) Vanille
7) Yuffie
8) Rinoa
9) Selphie
10) Quistis
11) Every other FF chick...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 9, 2011)

The lack of FFIX babe nominations makes me sad.


----------



## Nois (Feb 9, 2011)

Aerith and Selphie's apeal remain a mystery to me Tho it might be, as the Philosopher said, I am not yet mature enough to perceive that part of beauty.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 9, 2011)

This cheek is way hotter than even Tifa.


----------



## Nois (Feb 9, 2011)

Isn't that Kuja?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep.

The hottest FF chick by far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The lack of FFIX babe nominations makes me sad.


If I made an effort to make a list mine would definitely include Dagger and Eiko. 



Nois said:


> Isn't that Kuja?


I'd hit it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 9, 2011)

Garnet has the best booty of any FF girl ever.


----------



## Nois (Feb 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I made an effort to make a list mine would definitely include Dagger and Eiko.
> 
> 
> I'd hit it.


 Do those two comments prove that you have an affinity to 'horns'?


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Garnet has the best booty of any FF girl ever.



There s merit in that statement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Indeed, I love them "horns".


----------



## Nois (Feb 9, 2011)

Then put 'em Ronsos on the list:ho


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Aerith and Selphie's apeal remain a mystery to me Tho it might be, as the Philosopher said, I am not yet mature enough to perceive that part of beauty.



Their appeal lies within their character moreso than their appearance. 

Aerith is an upbeat and cheerful individual...one full of innocence and purity. She is a kind and caring young woman who displays an intuitive understanding of others.

Selphie an active, outspoken, and energetic young girl. She also has that whole "moe" factor going on with the clumsiness and whatnot.


Their character alone makes you want to fuck their brains out if you could.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 9, 2011)

From a homo perspective: 

1. Quistis (I love the ice queen stereotype, so that's why she's #1 for moi)
2. Rikku
3. Fran
4. Aerith 
5. Garnet


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Their appeal lies within their character moreso than their appearance.
> 
> Aerith is an upbeat and cheerful individual...one full of innocence and purity. She is a kind and caring young woman who displays an intuitive understanding of others.
> 
> ...



Ah, sorry then. I focused on the looks in this thread

Well, as much as I get Aerith's personality, since I know a girl very similar in those respects, Selphie is a 'kill-it-with-a-crowbar' kinda deal for me. She's too active. I have to deal with ADHD in work, and I don't want it in my games.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ah, sorry then. I focused on the looks in this thread
> 
> Well, as much as I get Aerith's personality, since I know a girl very similar in those respects, *Selphie is a 'kill-it-with-a-crowbar' kinda deal for me.* She's too active. I have to deal with ADHD in work, and I don't want it in my games.


This is something I can get behind 

Also, I never got the appeal of Quistis. So blaaaaand!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is something I can get behind
> 
> Also, I never got the appeal of Quistis. So blaaaaand!!



She's got that sexy nerd look and she's a teacher with a whip.


I'd argue that Rydia puts her to shame; I would go gay for TAYs Rydia and for someone as straight as me that's saying a lot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't got time to be obsessing over FF Girls to even attempt at ranking them from hottest to least hottest.
> 
> 
> #1 Rydia
> ...



Going with this answer.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2011)

Where are Beatrice and Edea? Or is it only playable characters?


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is something I can get behind
> 
> Also, I never got the appeal of Quistis. So blaaaaand!!



I knew there's someone who'd understand me:ho

Adn Quistis, hmm. She's nerdy, with that reserved attitude like Lulu, she's got a whip

And I'm a teacher too


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2011)

She was quiet and smart, sure, but she didn't seem all that nerdy to me. Is it the glasses and the whip? I can understand the teacher and glasses part but other than that her character is pretty useless.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> She was quiet and smart, sure, but she didn't seem all that nerdy to me. Is it the glasses and the whip? I can understand the teacher and glasses part but other than that *her character is pretty useless.*



She's from FFVIII.


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> She was quiet and smart, sure, but she didn't seem all that nerdy to me. Is it the glasses and the whip? I can understand the teacher and glasses part but other than that her character is pretty useless.


Well, Once she gets the Pulsar Ble Magic I use her to max out my characters in like an hour


Fraust said:


> She's from FFVIII.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 10, 2011)

Rivaled only by Edea. 

Plus she opened a door for megane FF cosplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, FF cosplay.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

It's no joke. i remember a friend linked me to a site years ago where a total babe did some pretty...explicit Rikku cosplaying.

Shit was way hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of them cosplay sluts are pretty hot, I'll give you that. I may have to cosplay myself just to get with them.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2011)

Selphie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Quistis 

Anyone who gotta problem with this we can step outside and handle it.


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Bring me to Spira for this goodnesspek


Oh mangz, got my FFXII this morning. Shit is wicked


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I certainly wouldn't mind taking her out for a cup of coffee and getting to know HER on a personal level! 

No, wait...




> Oh mangz, got my FFXII this morning. Shit is wicked



Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't mind taking her out for a cup of coffee and getting to know HER on a personal level!


I'd go on a Sphere Hunt, if you know what I mean


> No, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like the reviews say, the voice acting in this one's really great. And as I said before, the aesthetics appeal to my senses. Though the controls and camera control are a bit awkward to me for now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

FFXII is greatness. it's nice to see new people playing it.

Also Selphie is indeed way better than Quistis.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

Be sure to give daily reports on your FFXII progress!


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, she is hot. It's just that girls that are allover the place make me wanna whack-a-mole. 


Had bad experience, and am easily irritated.

EDIT: Well, I'm having some college-free time this month, and for starters I'm embarking on a Dastia power-leveling trip. I like me some grinding:ho

But I won't spoil it for myself, not going for a lvl.99 wearing all leather shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

You pretty much have to grind in this game. Not so much for levels but for money. You get Loot from the enemies you kill and that Loot is pretty much the only good source of money in the game. 

So if you want your main characters all getting newer and better weapons and armor, you best be grindging.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Selphie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Quistis
> 
> Anyone who gotta problem with this we can step outside and handle it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

Trying to bring out the inherent bDSM lovers in all of us to make us like Quistis?

Well it won't work.

Selphie has Nunchaku.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Trying to bring out the inherent bDSM lovers in all of us to make us like Quistis?
> 
> Well it won't work.
> 
> Selphie has Nunchaku.



Quistis has glasses AND a whip, plus she's the resident Blue Mage of FFVIII. Selphie is in Kingdom Hearts, which just proves how lame she is.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 10, 2011)

Selphie has a hairstyle from the 60s, sings songs about trains and is arguably the weakest character in the game.

Quistis is a powerhouse once you acquire all of her Blue Magic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys need to stop fappin' over FF chicks. 

Fap instead of FF guys. Like Sexy Sabin or Erotic Edgar. Or touch yourself to the pleasureful phallus of the prince of poon, Cockmaster Cecil.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Quistis has glasses AND a whip, plus she's the resident Blue Mage of FFVIII. *Selphie is in Kingdom Hearts, which just proves how lame she is.*



Okay, the bold part was just a low blow. Bad form, I say.  


And at some point Selphie was wearing a cowboy hat.... as far as I'm concerned that is worth the same as BDSM/Nerdy appeal. 




Azhra said:


> Selphie has a hairstyle from the 60s



Okay the fact that you think Selphie's hairstyle is a bad thing is proof positive that we can NEVER be friends. Ever. 

Also, that hairstyle was pretty popular back when that game came out. It still kinda is. 

Also:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no doubt in my mind that Selphie is probably the biggest freak in bed out of any FF girl ever.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 10, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Okay the fact that you think Selphie's hairstyle is a bad thing is proof positive that we can NEVER be friends. Ever.



Oh NO!  
I'm inclined to take it all back... but I won't. 

True, there is some good , and yes, Selphie wearing a hat did get extra points for the ending sequence, along with most of the cast. Alas 'twas not enough and she ranks somewhere in between Library Girl with a Pigtail and Adel.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 10, 2011)

Selphie was cute. Dagger isn't getting enough votes girl looked great with Short hair and long hair.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys need to stop fappin' over FF chicks.



I don't fap to FF chicks!... At least not anymore.... see, there was this time at the library and, long story short, I lost my job.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that Selphie is probably the biggest freak in bed out of any FF girl ever.



Yeah, I think you're right. Just the thought of it is.... umm... 

*runs to library in the next town over*


----------



## Deimos (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread is so unscientific...

..or post more convincing pictures!


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

aaaaw. why didn't they have one of those in my chemistry classes


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ah, sorry then. I focused on the looks in this thread


You be suprised how much one's character can affect a person's outlook on another. This girl I fell in love with awhile back wasn't a crowd pleaser thats for sure, but because I really liked her and shit, I had this whole Shallow Hal experience going on where she looked completely hot to me. I'd brag to my brothers that my girl is hot man and she is nice and sweet and all that shit. Then they'll say she is ugly as sin shit. 

I don't know if you understand a word I'm saying but just go with it.  



> Well, as much as I get Aerith's personality, since I know a girl very similar in those respects, *Selphie* is a 'kill-it-with-a-crowbar' kinda deal for me. She's too active. I have to deal with *ADHD* in work, and I don't want it in my games.


I do not comprehend that comparison.....:ho


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> You be suprised how much one's character can affect a person's outlook on another. This girl I fell in love with awhile back wasn't a crowd pleaser thats for sure, but because I really liked her and shit, I had this whole Shallow Hal experience going on where she looked completely hot to me. I'd brag to my brothers that my girl is hot man and she is nice and sweet and all that shit. Then they'll say she is ugly as sin shit.
> 
> I don't know if you understand a word I'm saying but just go with it.
> 
> ...



Well, I completely agree with you on teh character thing. It might sound weird to some, but even if the girl is a godly bombshell, I WILL hate her with a flaming passion if she's a moron.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the hottest cosplay of Rikku I've ever seen in life....no lie.

I'm crying cause it is so hot, it burns my eyes. 



Nois said:


> Well, I completely agree with you on teh character thing. It might sound weird to some, but even if the girl is a godly bombshell, I WILL hate her with a flaming passion if she's a moron.


I already dislike a few of my hot coworkers because they piss me off so bad. They talk so fucking much about the most stupid shit ever! Even with the big titties I cannot deal with them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been cosplay sex videos with "Tifa."

Pretty hot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I've been cosplay sex videos with "Tifa."
> 
> Pretty hot.


I cannot watch cosplay sex videos because they start off ok, then they become boring as hell. They soon take off all their cosplay clothes, then its just regular porn.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

They didn't do that in the one I watched.

Though the one I'm thinking of was with two girls playing Bridget and Dizzy from Guilty Gear.


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

I've seen one good FFX cosplay sextape. And well, my imagination's better so I dropped it:ho

And ugh, I had this one girl in my class in college. We all dislike her, even tho she was pretty. One day, my friend would just stand up, approach her and say: 'would you please be so kind to shut the fuck up you stupid cunt?' and left the classroom xD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

Kinda random but funny too.


----------



## Nois (Feb 10, 2011)

He's Mr Random. He did apologise, but she speaks less now.

Anyway, I'm torn. Should I finish my FFX, or let myself get sucked into the world of Ivalice


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys need to stop fappin' over FF chicks.
> 
> Fap instead of FF guys. Like Sexy Sabin or Erotic Edgar. Or touch yourself to the pleasureful phallus of the prince of poon, Cockmaster Cecil.



Half of the FF guys look like chicks anyway.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Though the one I'm thinking of was with *two girls* playing *Bridget and Dizzy* from Guilty Gear.


Something is wrong with that scenario.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

They are called dildos my good sir.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread is turning into a raunchy smut den!


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> They are called dildos my good sir.



Why didn't they just have a man dress like Bridget fuck hot chick dressed like Dizzy?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 10, 2011)

There's no man hot enough to be Bridget.

Bishies are a wonderful fantasy...but that's it. Real men can't be that pretty.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> He's Mr Random. He did apologise, but she speaks less now.
> 
> Anyway, I'm torn. Should I finish my FFX, or let myself get sucked into the world of Ivalice



Finish FF10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, finish FFX before playing that. The boss music towards the end alone is worth it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, finish FFX before playing that. The boss music towards the end alone is worth it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyhouZDOL-8[/YOUTUBE]

If this don't get you hyped, go choke on your shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Half of the FF guys look like chicks anyway.



Guys who look like Tifa? Where?


----------



## Nois (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyhouZDOL-8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If this don't get you hyped, go choke on your shit.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeah.



Ohmygod

Imma mutilate fiends with that in my background?

I'm off to the console:ho


But first, Celestial weapons and all that shit awaits me

I got struck by a thunderbolt 15 lightnings before the sigil


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2011)

Replaying FF8 at the moment, I realize everything wrong about the summoning system.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

More awesome FFX music


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Replaying FF8 at the moment, I realize everything wrong about the summoning system.



What do you not like about the system?


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ohmygod
> 
> Imma mutilate fiends with that in my background?
> 
> I'm off to the console:ho


Yes, hard to believe a FF game got some hype shit like that huh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

tell me you have gotten to this part of the game when this music plays! It is the awesomest part in the game!:WOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> tell me you have gotten to this part of the game when this music plays! It is the awesomest part in the game!:WOW
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I[/YOUTUBE]



First time that plays is on the boat to Kilika.

But it's not really memorable until much later.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> tell me you have gotten to this part of the game when this music plays! It is the awesomest part in the game!:WOW
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I[/YOUTUBE]



I remember this. This the song from Zanarkand Ruins (not a spoiler, you know you are going to get there eventually).

It is pretty cool.

When I think about it, nostalgia for FFVII and all other bullshit aside, FFX has probably the best soundtrack out of all FF games.

EDIT:


Zaelapolopollo said:


> First time that plays is on the boat to Kilika.


I forgot...

Fuck Kilika.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Nastolgia never clouded my thoughts when it came to the best sound track. FFX wins that hands down.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

FFIX HAS DA BESTEST SOUNDTRACK


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Zael you made some sort of mistake. You either meant FFI or FFX...surely you do not mean I...so you must mean FFX has the best soundtrack. Though IX is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

FFX has the best soundtrack in my opinion, then FFXIII has the 2nd best.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> FFX has the best soundtrack in my opinion, then FFXIII has the 2nd best.



Agreed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]

Say what you want about Snow, but you cannot deny that he has one of the most badass themes ever in an FF game.


----------



## Nois (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked some of the trcks from all FFs I've played

IV has an awesome overworld theme, VI has Celes and Terra, VII had Cosmo Canyon and the main theme, VIII had... something, IX had You're not Alone

Though X has the most for me atm.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I liked some of the trcks from all FFs I've played
> 
> IV has an awesome overworld theme, VI has Celes and Terra, VII had Cosmo Canyon and the main theme, VIII had... something, IX had You're not Alone
> 
> Though X has the most for me atm.



Cosmo Canyon is such a classic. I used to have a shit MIDI ringtone of it back in high school on my shitty Nokia. 

Only FF game who soundtrack did not click with me is FFXII...it definitely has the weakest soundtrack.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Agreed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Say what you want about Snow, but you cannot deny that he has one of the most badass themes ever in an FF game.



100% true Snow's theme was kick ass

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TauG36TbeSc[/YOUTUBE]

Could you believe the shit they gave us for an English theme when we could have had this awesomeness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

The only good track I can remember that was not meh on FFXII is a certain boss battle music. And Gilgamesh's...but really that one belongs to FF V.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

What is this?
FFXIII hsa the second best OST?
FFIX isn't perfection?

This thread has officially become irredeemably bad.

Still, I must attempt to purify it. It is my sacred duty to enlighten the lost and the confused.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

I am sorry Zael...but none of those 3 really catches my fancy. And I agree IX is perfect...X is just Perfect times 2. But the boss battle Music was very kick ass for FF XII. That one has the right energy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-1e6gISiuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Could you believe the shit they gave us for an English theme when we could have had this awesomeness.


I'm not going to lie, I like the English one much, much more than the Japanese one...like 10x more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

FFXII had several awesome boss themes.

Here's another.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What is this?
> FFXIII hsa the second best OST?
> FFIX isn't perfection?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

That's it.

You're all kicked out of my FF thread.

Be gone heathens and brigands.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not going to lie, I like the English one much, much more than the Japanese one...like 10x more.



Oh well to each his own I guess I personally preferred the Jap theme but whatever.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry Zael...but none of those 3 really catches my fancy. And I agree IX is perfect...X is just Perfect times 2. But the boss battle Music was very kick ass for FF XII. That one has the right energy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-1e6gISiuw[/YOUTUBE]



I cannot argue against FFXII having an awesome boss battle theme.

The Judges battle theme thing was awesome too. About all I can say that is above average in FFXII soundtack.

But why do FFVIII's tracks suck so bad man?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

this is the problem with FFXII's soundtrack. They all blend together and sound a like symphony. They may all not sound alike but a lot of them do blend together. While sounding amazing it does not feel amazing. Does not have that oomph to it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

FFVIII had several good pieces of music.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> ~snip~ the truth



I love you good sir. You have good taste.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

The best normal battle in any FF? I think not.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ9O1Gh58vI[/YOUTUBE]

 This one is. Or X's....its a toss up between those two.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C34BzC7rnos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFVIII had several good pieces of music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

I really don't like FFIX's regular battle music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You should be negged for not posting the Landing.



Well i forgot it. There's a lot of good songs in FFVIII.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> this is the problem with FFXII's soundtrack. They all blend together and sound a like symphony. They may all not sound alike but a lot of them do blend together. While sounding amazing it does not feel amazing. Does not have that oomph to it.



Well you have to look at it this way... they're are people who feel that the best kind of video game soundtrack is one that blends in the background and doesn't take center stage, if you get my meaning. The word is subtlety. 

FFIX and XII had soundtracks that are far more low-key and subtle then what you would find in, say, FFVII and X where the music often over powers everything. 

Love the avy/set, BTW.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The best normal battle in any FF? I think not.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ9O1Gh58vI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


You only like IX's cause its a remix of old school FF battle themes, and I don't blame you...cause its awesome. I still wouldn't say its the best normal battle theme though. 

Personally, the regular battle theme for FFX is the only weak link in the FFX soundtrack imo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Well you have to look at it this way... they're are people who feel that the best kind of video game soundtrack is one that blends in the background and doesn't take center stage, if you get my meaning. The word is subtlety.
> 
> FFIX and XII had soundtracks that are far more low-key and subtle then what you would find in, say, FFVII and X where the music often over powers everything.
> 
> Love the avy/set, BTW.



This exactly.

FFXII provided the best ambiance. The music for the various areas always helped create the atmosphere of being on an epic quest.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The best normal battle in any FF? I think not.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ9O1Gh58vI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Maybe in the earlier parts of the game where the normal battles aren't really long enough to truly appreciate the music but later when the battles get longer and more epic, the music only serves to make it even more epic. However it's a matter of opinion you prefer those themes I prefer FFXIIIs.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Well you have to look at it this way... they're are people who feel that the best kind of video game soundtrack is one that blends in the background and doesn't take center stage, if you get my meaning. The word is subtlety.
> 
> FFIX and XII had soundtracks that are far more low-key and subtle then what you would find in, say, FFVII and X where the music often over powers everything.
> 
> Love the avy/set, BTW.


I guess I like soundtracks thats not so low-key and subtle. I like the epic stuff in FFX and FFXIII.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

I should be negged when I was listing great FFXIII tracks I forgot this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InLeRju2eOo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I dare anyone try to deny how good this theme is. It's easily one of the best final boss themes in the entire series minus Jecht's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really don't like FFIX's regular battle music.



 But I it takes the old one 4-5(6?) and makes it better!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well i forgot it. There's a lot of good songs in FFVIII.



 Lots of underrated ones.



Cyckness said:


> Well you have to look at it this way... they're are people who feel that the best kind of video game soundtrack is one that blends in the background and doesn't take center stage, if you get my meaning. The word is subtlety.
> 
> FFIX and XII had soundtracks that are far more low-key and subtle then what you would find in, say, FFVII and X where the music often over powers everything.
> 
> Love the avy/set, BTW.



 Well I disagree with those people. I have know problem when it works for games that flow like that. Though when you separate it from the game they just sound ok. While the music that takes center stage if you remove it from the game it still sounds very awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok I am going to need to stop listening to FFXIII music until I play the game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InLeRju2eOo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I dare anyone try to deny how good this theme is. It's easily one of the best final boss themes in the entire series minus Jecht's.



I'm with you on this one, even though thats my first time hearing it (I'm only on Chapter 12).

I hope FFXIII-2 have some epic soundtracks like that shit.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I guess I like soundtracks thats not so low-key and subtle. I like the epic stuff in FFX and FFXIII.





VastoLorDae said:


> Well I disagree with those people. I have know problem when it works for games that flow like that. Though when you separate it from the game they just sound ok. While the music that takes center stage if you remove it from the game it still sounds very awesome.



To each his own. 

I don't necessarily prefer subtle over epic but I do appreciate what FFIX especially was trying to do. I remember hating it when I was 15 because "where's da latin choir! This music is boring!" but now that I'm replaying it I must say FFIX's soundtrack is criminally underrated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I don't necessarily prefer subtle over epic but I do appreciate what FFIX especially was trying to do. I remember hating it when I was 15 because "where's da latin choir! This music is boring!" but now that I'm replaying it I must say FFIX's soundtrack is criminally underrated.



 You must confuse this thread with other places if you think we underrate FFIX's soundtrack. Only one better is X's...>,>


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Ominous chanting?
Someone was trying to replicate OWA I bet.

Anyway, final boss themes...

1.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Also note that FFIX got cheated out of being in this list.

This should have been the final boss theme.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> 2. Now I'll admit I partially love OWA because it is implemented perfectly here.
> Notice how the screen faded to black after Bizarro died. Hear the cries of the planet screaming in fear and agony.
> Then the music starts its awesome first part, with the scare chords along with the epic pounding, while the screen is still blank.
> Only after this first part do we see the new background and Sephiroth's latest form enters the screen at the optimal time.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This should have been the final boss theme.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also note that FFIX got cheated out of being in this list.
> 
> This should have been the final boss theme.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ominous chanting?
> Someone was trying to replicate OWA I bet.
> 
> Anyway, final boss themes...
> ...


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiVHvyv_oNM[/YOUTUBE]
If this don't make you feel like a badass when you are in the crater to get Sephiroth, I don't know what will.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

Azhra said:


> I'd say Garland should've been top dawg, had his character gotten more attention.



Garland was far too much man for FF. 

Its like he comes from a completely different series where men eat souls for breakfast... souls and nails. And I don't mean like household nails either. We're dealing with crucifixion spikes here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Naw man, that's Kuja's theme.
> 
> On the topic of whether or not Kuja should've been final boss, I'm indecisive. In one way it felt like Necron came out of nowhere, quoting Star Wars and everyone was like 'WTF?!'. On the other hand, Kuja's character never escalated over a mere wild child in the end, and would be just as unfit to carry the title of 'main villain'.
> 
> I'd say Garland should've been top dawg, had his character gotten more attention.



You're gonna make me quote my Kuja character analysis. 

Kuja was Zidane's evil counterpart. They both represented rebelling against what we are born but for different reasons. Zidane refused to be Garland's tool because it meant hurting everyone he had come to befriend.
Kuja refused to be Garland's tool because it was unbecoming of what he thought of himself. In short our hero was in it for his friends and our villain was in it for himself.

All Kuja wanted was to escape his inevitable fate of being a nameless pawn in Garland's plan.

And Garland isn't even really a villain either. You see quite plainly he was just another tool of the ture people of Terra. They made him and he was dutifully carrying out their wish to revitalize their civilization.

He was a pawn too - only he accepted his fate.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

By the way who are your fav FF villains. Mine is Seymour from FFX he did a great job of making you hate, had some really epic lines and two of the more challenging bosses in the game (the 2nd and 3rd fight with him). He also had an epic theme in the final fight with him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Kuja and Hojo.

Seymour was good too.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 11, 2011)

SEPHIROTH > ALLLLLLLLLLL 

Actually I rather love Kuja because he is just plain evil and crazy. Cid Raines in XIII is pretty badass as well.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> SEPHIROTH > ALLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Actually I rather love Kuja because he is just plain evil and crazy. Cid Raines in XIII is pretty badass as well.



Don't get me wrong Sephiroth is a good character but I just don't like him as a villain. Also Raines wasn't really a villain just as Light would put it another tool of the fal'cie who decided to try to defy his focus by attacking the heroes.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2011)

Cid from XIII...how could a character with only 5 lines and 10 mins of screen time be badass?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 11, 2011)

People be posting FF music and talking about which FF has the best music, but I don't see any FFVI songs being posted. I am disappoint.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKvqLZg3IQQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxs-zXcF-5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi_8HRnyMMo[/YOUTUBE]

As for FFX, its one of the best FFs music-wise, but FFVI and FFVII's music is better than it in my opinion. While I liked Suteki da ne, it isn't that great of a piece, and seeing as its the theme song, it brings it down a bit, not that I find it X to be close enough to the other two that it having a better theme would put it above them. Maybe I'm a bit biased here, in that I prefer music with no lyrics in videogames. I did really like Otherworld as Jecht's boss music though...

 Still need to play through FFIX so I can't say there. Maybe I'll spoil myself a little on its music...


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra's theme is the best FF track :33


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

DON'T CLICK ON THIS NOIS

*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of Cid's, FFXII had the best one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 11, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Terra's theme is the best FF track :33


It certainly is great, not the best though for me. 

Didn't want to post any of the more known tracks, and wanted to give Gau's theme some spotlight. Its a pretty great track imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 11, 2011)

As for FF villains, Hojo and Kefka top my list. 

Speaking of FFXIII villains, I quite liked Jihl Nabaat. Figures that in the end that game would fuck up one of the few good things in it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> As for FF villains, Hojo and Kefka top my list.
> 
> Speaking of FFXIII villains, I quite liked Jihl Nabaat. Figures that in the end that game would fuck up one of the few good things in it.



Excuse me but FFXIII had a lot of this going for it in my opinion, good story, a good cast of characters, phenomenal music and the best gameplay of any FF game (meaning the battles). It also didn't bother me that the game was linear because the story, character development and the epic boss battles (see Barthandelus) more than made up for it oh and the soundtrack


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

> the best gameplay of any FF game (meaning the battles)



You're serious ?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

I gotta say that being on several different forums and posting in several different FF-related threads makes it hard to judge popular opinion.

This is certainly not the first FFXII underrating thread but it's definitely the first one where it eems a majority prefer XIII.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You're serious ?



Yes I'm dead serious especially in later chapters where the fights last longer and are a lot more epic and fun.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

Well.... I disagree.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

I think each battle system has its strengths and flaws.

Well, except for VIII's. That was awful all-around.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

VIII's was pretty "wat" but I didn't like XIII's since it required like..... no thought whatsoever.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Well.... I disagree.



That's fine I'm not asking you to agree with me you're entitled to your own opinion, I was just giving reasons for mine.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Excuse me but FFXIII had a lot of this going for it in my opinion, good story, a good cast of characters, phenomenal music and the best gameplay of any FF game (meaning the battles). It also didn't bother me that the game was linear because the story, character development and the epic boss battles (see Barthandelus) more than made up for it oh and the soundtrack


I didn't really care for the music and the characters and story were okay. The battle system was one of the better ones, but there are better ones in the series, like X's and X-2's.

Aren't opinions grand?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah X actually had a very good battle system. But I have other problems with that one..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Who are we kidding. 
FFII had the best battle system.

BEATING MYSELF UP MAKES ME STRONGER


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Excuse me but FFXIII had a lot of this going for it in my opinion, good story, a good cast of characters, phenomenal music and the best gameplay of any FF game (meaning the battles).



*Stifles laughter*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

Now now we don't need any of that.

I was ready to blow a fuse at all the FFXII hate but I accept other people's opinions.

This is a thread of peace and understanding.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> VIII's was pretty "wat" but I didn't like XIII's since it required like..... no thought whatsoever.



I actually find that it just not for the first few chapters. Later on you have to put thought into it or at least I found that I had to


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Now now we don't need any of that.
> 
> I was ready to blow a fuse at all the FFXII hate but I accept other people's opinions.
> 
> This is a thread of peace and understanding.



I actually like FFXII (though I've yet to complete the game) I just didn't find the soundtrack to be anything special. It is a good game though.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think each battle system has its strengths and flaws.
> 
> Well, except for VIII's. That was awful all-around.



Pretty much.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Now now we don't need any of that.
> 
> I was ready to blow a fuse at all the FFXII hate but I accept other people's opinions.
> 
> This is a thread of peace and understanding.



I wasn't planning on taking it any farther then the laughter, but you're right. 

You're asking a lot from me though. I hope you know that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 11, 2011)

I was never able to finish XII. I've tried twice and both times got to the tomb of that one guy then stopped.

I liked it fairly well, it just couldn't capture my interest enough to get me past that point for some reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

FFII's battle system was interesting. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

FFII was a fun game.

Then they made you go thrugh a huge dungeon to get Ultima....for nothing.


----------



## BVB (Feb 11, 2011)

FFII was really fun.
It was easy through the whole game.. but then in the emporer fight.. he simply crushes you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

I dunno, I thought those Gigases were pretty tough.

That's only because I was used to a physical party though. 
So when I encountered them I got rapestomped and had to spend a few hours leveling up my magic.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Excuse me but FFXIII had a lot of this going for it in my opinion, good story, a good cast of characters, phenomenal music and the best gameplay of any FF game (meaning the battles). It also didn't bother me that the game was linear because the story, character development and the epic boss battles (see Barthandelus) more than made up for it oh and the soundtrack




So true. But you know how it is with others.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I gotta say that being on several different forums and posting in several different FF-related threads makes it hard to judge popular opinion.
> 
> This is certainly not the first FFXII underrating thread but it's definitely the first one where it eems a majority prefer XIII.


Hey, FFXIII fans have to represent. 

This isn't the first forum I've been to that alot of people liked FFXIII. Hell, alot of people do to varying degrees. FFXII as well.

I have seen a booming interest in IX as of late. Maybe its because people are buying FFIX from Square or Amazon considering that Square still make brand new copies of the following PS1 games..

FFVIII, FFIX, Chrono Cross, FFAnthology, FFOrigins, and FFChronology.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think each battle system has its strengths and flaws.
> 
> Well, except for VIII's. That was awful all-around.


Word.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing was better than playing FFIX right after 13. Complete opposites, almost all for the better. FF13 took itself too seriously, while 9 didn't. It made it easier to go through the game even 10 years after its release.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2011)

FFIX has been pretty popular among the "core" FF gans for a few years now.

Back in the day it was criminally underrated however.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

So its all about IX and XII now. Why cant motherfuckers like it at day one!? 

Watch Hope be all like cool now in FFXIII-2. He is going to be Raiden-ized.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2011)

...Raiden was made infinitely worse in MGS4.

Don't get me started on how much I detest that game. >>


----------



## Furious George (Feb 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I gotta say that being on several different forums and posting in several different FF-related threads makes it hard to judge popular opinion.
> 
> This is certainly not the first FFXII underrating thread but it's definitely the first one where it eems a majority prefer XIII.



*WARNING, MEAN OPINION COMING*

Well, you have to consider where we are. *This is a gaming section to a Naruto fansite*. Think for a second what Naruto and FFXIII have in common.... melodramatic characters and a vapid plot that takes itself far too seriously. Its no big mystery why a silly game with heavy anime nuances would be celebrated among fans of a (as of Part 2, anyway) silly manga.

Go to a site where 1). Gaming is the absolute main focus. 2). There is no FF fans sub-forum and marvel at the difference.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...Raiden was made infinitely worse in MGS4.
> 
> Don't get me started on how much I detest that game. >>



 

You, sir are like a brother from another mother. 

But no, lets not go there. This place would erupt into flames if I were but to scratch the surface of everything I found wrong with that self-indulgent.... anyway, FFX had the best battle system IMO.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Think for a second what Naruto and FFXIII have in common...


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww, on day of absence and I have 6 pages of reading

Anyway, I don't know if it's just me but FFXII kinda gives me a Star Wars vibe. Both with the music and overall theme.

as for the batle system. FFX really gives you the impression that the entire party is on the battle field, but I can't imagine that working for FFVI. That game had a 'party' that could supply 3 FF games.


This just proves that FFXIII was aimed specifically at Japanese fanbase

I expect me some good things from vXIII


----------



## Furious George (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss that?! :rofl



Nois said:


> Anyway, I don't know if it's just me but FFXII kinda gives me a Star Wars vibe. Both with the music and overall theme.
> 
> as for the batle system. FFX really gives you the impression that the entire party is on the battle field, but I can't imagine that working for FFVI. That game had a 'party' that could supply 3 FF games.




Yeah, FFXII definitely did have a Stars Wars thing on. You're not alone there. 

LOL, yeah, FFX's battle system wouldn't work with a game that has a larger party.


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, you know what 'd like to see explored? A FF co-op:ho

Or hm, perhaps two games that have cool teams, and that make the teams meet. A kid of Golden Sun deal. You play one of them, and then use the save file in the other. People would get a LOT of characters to like and choose from, and there would be enough game-time to develop on all of their stories.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 12, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *WARNING, MEAN OPINION COMING*
> 
> Well, you have to consider where we are. *This is a gaming section to a Naruto fansite*. Think for a second what Naruto and FFXIII have in common.... melodramatic characters and a vapid plot that takes itself far too seriously. Its no big mystery why a silly game with heavy anime nuances would be celebrated among fans of a (as of Part 2, anyway) silly manga.
> 
> ...



I actually don't like Naruto, I prefer One Piece and just what is wrong with a game takings itself seriously. I think that was one of the things that was great about FFXIII was that it took itself seriously, it just wasn't the sort of game where not taking itself seriously would of worked


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2011)

FFXII definitely has a Star Wars vibe but that's because Square really has a hard-on for the series. 

In the end, FFXII is as differen from SW as night is from day. They're just superficial resemblances.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *WARNING, MEAN OPINION COMING*
> 
> Well, you have to consider where we are. *This is a gaming section to a Naruto fansite*. Think for a second what Naruto and FFXIII have in common.... melodramatic characters and a vapid plot that takes itself far too seriously. Its no big mystery why a silly game with heavy anime nuances would be celebrated among fans of a (as of Part 2, anyway) silly manga.


Sigh...here we go again.

Opinions aside, that is quite a rude generalization. My like for Naruto has no bearing on my liking of FFXIII. As far as JRPGs are concerned, pretty much almost all of them are filled with "heavy anime nuances." How in the hell is people just now realizing this? Even the OG Phantasy Star series was full of anime cliches (well, old school ones). Is like people blocking this shit out of their mind or something?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...Raiden was made infinitely worse in MGS4.
> 
> Don't get me started on how much I detest that game. >>


As a Metal Gear Solid fan who actually liked Raiden in MGS2 (it was my first MGS game after all), its hard to deny how absolutely badass new Raiden is. Although personally, I thought they would make Raiden more like MGS2 Solid Snake though, but the end result wasn't bad either.

MGS4 was by far one of my favorites. MGS2 too.

Actually, I liked all the main ones I played, which was all of them, except for MGS1. MGS3 was the one I liked least, but that was mostly because how much more difficult it was in comparison to MGS2. Fuck Grozny Grad....



Shooting burst stream said:


> I actually don't like Naruto, I prefer One Piece and just *what is wrong with a game takings itself seriously*. I think that was one of the things that was great about FFXIII was that it took itself seriously, it just wasn't the sort of game where not taking itself seriously would of worked


Thats the million dollar question.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2011)

Just want to say that, to this day, this remains my favorite "vocal love theme" of the series.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

Old Versus XIII trailer, but I liked the song that played in it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm1diqdO0AU[/YOUTUBE]

Square needs to actually put that song in the game.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, this is kinda old, but..



Zaelapolopollo said:


> You're gonna make me quote my Kuja character analysis.
> 
> Kuja was Zidane's evil counterpart. They both represented rebelling against what we are born but for different reasons. Zidane refused to be Garland's tool because it meant hurting everyone he had come to befriend.
> Kuja refused to be Garland's tool because it was unbecoming of what he thought of himself. In short our hero was in it for his friends and our villain was in it for himself.
> ...



You made an actual character analysis and that's all you have to say? This much was thrown in your face in the game. 

I think Garland is interesting because, despite being created, he is the face of Terra - the creator of both the protagonist and antagonist, the mastermind of the entire Terra/Gaia scheme, the eyeball in the sky laying waste to Alexander and Alexandria... even post mortem he remains a brief entity. 
You know who also possesses these abilities? God, that's who.  

Then again, two FF main villains named Garland was impossible from the beginning.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Well, this is kinda old, but..
> 
> 
> 
> You made an actual character analysis and that's all you have to say? This much was thrown in your face in the game.



Why should I say more? I'm not in the habit of making needlessly long posts. If I can make my point with a few sentences, no need to write more

Besides my analysis was just a post to counter a guy who said Kuja was a cliche like Kefka and Sephiroth. So I was rebutting  out of irritation at such a ludicrous claim and the "analysis" was just a run down of his motivations and beliefs to disprove said claim.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 13, 2011)

Quick question I've just gotten to chapter 11 in FFXIII and I'm trying to grind for CP against the Behemoth Kings since they're the best source of CP from enemies that I'm cabable of beating. I can beat them fine If I stagger and launch them berore they enter standing up mode, or if I preemptive stike them but if they stand up (which they manage to do 90% of the time) I can get them nearly staggered before they start spamming sunder and kill me.

So here's my question. What is the best way to kill them before they stand up?


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Quick question I've just gotten to chapter 11 in FFXIII and I'm trying to grind for CP against the Behemoth Kings since they're the best source of CP from enemies that I'm cabable of beating. I can beat them fine If I stagger and launch them berore they enter standing up mode, or if I preemptive stike them but if they stand up (which they manage to do 90% of the time) I can get them nearly staggered before they start spamming sunder and kill me.
> 
> So here's my question. What is the best way to kill them before they stand up?



Have you seen the part where the Behemoth and another big creature are fighting? If you do, go up to them any time as they will never see you before the fight starts. Have 1 COM and 2 RAV's and concentrate on the behemoth first. If you attack the Behemoth straight away you will stagger it (attack *once* with your COM and then press Circle to stop your COM until your RAVs stagger it, then attack straight away so it gets knocked in the air), but the best thing to do is to use the Triangle to attack exactly when you need to with your COM to keep him in the air. It doesn't matter how much your COM hits it for, it's just important to hit it with your 2 RAVs and keep him in the air with your COM. Seeing as he will be staggered straight away, he should die pretty quickly.

Then when that one is dead switch paradigms so you have a COM, a RAV and a MED. Fight away. A COM, a SYN and a MED also works.

Then run back a little past the save point and they respawn. Best spot i've seen for CP farming.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 13, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Have you seen the part where the Behemoth and another big creature are fighting? If you do, go up to them any time as they will never see you before the fight starts. Have 1 COM and 2 RAV's and concentrate on the behemoth first. If you attack the Behemoth straight away you will stagger it (attack *once* with your COM and then press Circle to stop your COM until your RAVs stagger it, then attack straight away so it gets knocked in the air), but the best thing to do is to use the Triangle to attack exactly when you need to with your COM to keep him in the air. It doesn't matter how much your COM hits it for, it's just important to hit it with your 2 RAVs and keep him in the air with your COM. Seeing as he will be staggered straight away, he should die pretty quickly.
> 
> Then when that one is dead switch paradigms so you have a COM, a RAV and a MED. Fight away. A COM, a SYN and a MED also works.
> 
> Then run back a little past the save point and they respawn. Best spot i've seen for CP farming.



I'll look and see If I can find them thanks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2011)

It may take a little practice to get the timing so keep at it.


----------



## Nois (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn, it seems that I need to train operating the angles in FFXII. My retarded labirynth is messing with me if I move the camera too much


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 13, 2011)

To all FFXIII fans out there who was your favourite character from the game? Me personally mine is Hope (yes you're reading right) because he was IMO the most believable character from the game and he also really makes me sympathise with him as the game went on and he is also one of the more useful characters in the game. That and he has a kickass eidolon.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked Hope the most, too. I think he had the best development as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope looks cute.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 13, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> To all FFXIII fans out there who was your favourite character from the game? Me personally mine is Hope (yes you're reading right) because he was IMO the most believable character from the game and he also really makes me sympathise with him as the game went on and he is also one of the more useful characters in the game. That and he has a kickass eidolon.



My favorite character was Lightning then Fang, Sazh, Vanille, Hope, and finally Snow but I loved the entire cast so being dead last means nothign for this list.


----------



## Reksveks (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone interested in Nobuo Uematsu and FF Music, should known the they are going on Tour this year. Anyone bought tickets for their country?


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> To all FFXIII fans out there who was your favourite character from the game? Me personally mine is Hope (yes you're reading right) because he was IMO the most believable character from the game and he also really makes me sympathise with him as the game went on and he is also one of the more useful characters in the game. That and he has a kickass eidolon.



Its funny, I liked all the characters actually, except for Hope. That whole "Operation Nora" bullshit soured me, even though he does get less annoying later in the game.

But out of the characters I did like, it was Lightning (best female) and Sazh (best male). They got that whole Cloud and Barrett dynamic going on. Well, and Sazh was so cool that I forgot I was playing a JRPG with the scenes of him in it.

So yeah, Lightning and Sazh.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its funny, I liked all the characters actually, except for Hope. That whole "Operation Nora" bullshit soured me, even though he does get less annoying later in the game.
> 
> But out of the characters I did like, it was Lightning (best female) and Sazh (best male). They got that whole Cloud and Barrett dynamic going on. Well, and Sazh was so cool that I forgot I was playing a JRPG with the scenes of him in it.
> 
> So yeah, Lightning and Sazh.



I got that vibe too I was a little upset that they didn't give Sazh and Lightning more interactions when the group reunited. Some more Sazh Fang interactions were needed as well.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I got that vibe too I was a little upset that they didn't give Sazh and Lightning more interactions when the group reunited. Some more Sazh Fang interactions were needed as well.



Whereas it first started off with Lightning and Sazh, they ended up breaking off into Sazh x Vanille and Lightning x Hope. Its like they both chose to pick up some kids as a sidekick and partners.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2011)

Watched someone else play XIII.

Favorite character is Sazh.  He's awesome.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2011)

He's Nomura's too


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I actually don't like Naruto, I prefer One Piece and just what is wrong with a game takings itself seriously. I think that was one of the things that was great about FFXIII was that it took itself seriously, it just wasn't the sort of game where not taking itself seriously would of worked




TOO seriously is the key here and, quite frankly, if you don't get why that could potentially be a bad thing then we are very different people and there is no point in pushing the issue. We'll agree to disagree and leave it at that. Its much better that way.... I don't play nice when dealing with games I hate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Man I can not wait to get XIII...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Opinions aside, that is quite a rude generalization.



I said it was a mean opinion. *shrugs*



> My like for Naruto has no bearing on my liking of FFXIII.



What I said in that post can be verified. Go to a full-on gaming, non-ff-specific forum and see the difference in XIII's reception. I... just don't think its a coincidence.



> As far as JRPGs are concerned, pretty much almost all of them are filled with "heavy anime nuances." How in the hell is people just now realizing this? Even the OG Phantasy Star series was full of anime cliches (well, old school ones). Is like people blocking this shit out of their mind or something?



When did I say the other FF's *didn't* have anime nuance to it?

Also, as for the "sigh, here we go again", you don't have to worry about it. I won't go back-and-forth with you here. Just wanted to address this one post.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> TOO seriously is the key here and, quite frankly, if you don't get why that could potentially be a bad thing then we are very different people and there is no point in pushing the issue. We'll agree to disagree and leave it at that. Its much better that way.... I don't play nice when dealing with games I hate.


I understand why it can be a bad thing but so far none of the FF game's stories bothered me much...well except for VIII. 


Well, its video time here. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrV_9GHlpVM[/YOUTUBE]

Kills all FF final boss themes...except for FFXIII and X. The epicness that oozes from it touches my soul, even though the Shadowlord is easy as shit to beat.

Btw thats not a spoiler. Shadowlord being the final boss is a given in Nier. Shit they mention his name in the damn opening.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 14, 2011)

Dancing mad>>>that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I understand why it can be a bad thing but so far none of the FF game's stories bothered me much...well except for VIII.
> 
> 
> Well, its video time here.
> ...



Wait, we're doing best final boss battle themes in any JRPG?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWfrQEyS9A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Why does that song(I still have yet to play Xenosaga part II and II even though I have had the games awhile) remind me more of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Xenosaga is heavily steeped inreligious symbolism and philosophy. The music reflects that.

KH _tries_ to be epic and do the same. it fails miserably but I suspect the music is trying to capture the same feeling Xenosaga invokes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> KH _tries_ to be epic and do the same. *it fails miserably* but I suspect the music is trying to capture the same feeling Xenosaga invokes.


Wrong. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNFVJQO66Qk[/YOUTUBE]

This kills your post. 

From 4:20 onwards is when shit gets real. Thats when it becomes like hardcore (its the part that plays when Sora and Riku fights Black and White Xemnas).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Dancing mad>>>that.


 I must agree. Not trying to take anything away from NIER, but I must agree.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, its video time here.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrV_9GHlpVM[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, THAT was pretty awesome. I have to admit. 

Still, I would probably go with Xenogears' Awakening over it because the Nier song takes a little too long to build up.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Anyone interested in Nobuo Uematsu and FF Music, should known the they are going on Tour this year. Anyone bought tickets for their country?



You mean the Distant Worlds tour? It's playing in London on my birthday.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzoy26Wj8I0[/YOUTUBE]

I gotta finish FFIV one of these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *I gotta finish FFIV one of these days*.




You mean to tell me you never finished it? 


You no longer deserve to be my FF post competition. Take your belongings, pack up your shit, and leave. Don't come back until you've beaten FF 1-X, minimum.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean to tell me you never finished it?



I second this. Come on, man. 

And Zeromus has one of my favorite final battle songs from the series.  Fast-paced and intense... and it really ties the whole game together musically.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You mean the Distant Worlds tour? It's playing in London on my birthday.



I'm trying to decide if I should go or not


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

I never played 1-3 and 5 Am I bad too?

Tho, I am now exploitin' the AP Trick in FFX, Shit is funny as fuck. Need to restock my spheres:ho I want to own the Dark Aeons without doing the Pro grid shit.

Plus, I want to finish the game more or less, as FFXII started gathering dust already, and I know that's the Grind Fantasyland for FF fans.

Btw, DAE that the entire Ivalice Alliance is aimed at more mature players? Less touchy stories, more grayish plots and some serious tactics needed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I never played 1-3 and 5 Am I bad too?
> 
> Tho, I am now exploitin' the AP Trick in FFX, Shit is funny as fuck. Need to restock my spheres:ho I want to own the Dark Aeons without doing the Pro grid shit.
> 
> ...


 FF 2 and 3 are acceptable, and 5 marginally so. But you're only doing yourself a disservice by not playing FFIII and FFV--they are a couple of the brightest stars in the FF galaxy, I'd say. FFIII just because it was ahead of its time for a NES game, and FFV because it's a refined game with a better class system.

You certainly should be ashamed of yourself for not playing the first fucking game though. It's the first one!  A classic.  It's the game that started them all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

Just because it started it doesn't mean much...

Who wants to play Super MariOo Bros. after you've played Super Mario Bros. 3?

As for IV, I just kinda wandered away after a while. It wasn't a bad game or anything but I have the attention span of a goldfish and wasn't interested in it anymore. 

I'll finish it one of these days.

I probably won't be playing FFVI any time in the near future though.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, my nokia houses IV and VI atm. I don't see why it couldn't take care of 'em rest:ho I know V had a GBA remake, so I'll probably get that. 3 I am actually completely not interested in, and I am really afraid that I and II will be too easy... I managed to squeeze EVERYTHING out of IV the first time I played with no aid, so I'm apprehensive.


I wish I had FFVI for my SNES... the poor baby sits there and rots


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Just because it started it doesn't mean much...
> 
> Who wants to play Super MariOo Bros. after you've played Super Mario Bros. 3?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you're a bad person.  I wonder if I can have Kira Yamato perm-ban you. 

As for FFI, it was a classic. And it's a good game to boot. Nice customizable party, no story to speak of but it was kinda there. Difficulty was reasonable. Good times, man. It's good to know the roots of the games you're playing.


Nois said:


> Well, my nokia houses IV and VI atm. I don't see why it couldn't take care of 'em rest:ho I know V had a GBA remake, so I'll probably get that. 3 I am actually completely not interested in, and I am really afraid that I and II will be too easy... I managed to squeeze EVERYTHING out of IV the first time I played with no aid, so I'm apprehensive.
> 
> 
> I wish I had FFVI for my SNES... the poor baby sits there and rots


 FFI is rather unforgiving at times in the original version. Specifically in the final dungeon. There was no phoenix down and the life spell was costly and limited. Newer version pussified it a little bit though.

FFV GBA is a good version, decent extras, but it does have a class that breaks the difficulty even more than the original (which was still fairly easy, though the final boss was a decent challenge).


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2011)

One thing that really annoyed me is that they couldn't bring out Before Crisis on a DS or a PSP. Just seems odd.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess no one was interested in The Turks.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you're a bad person.  I wonder if I can have Kira Yamato perm-ban you.
> 
> As for FFI, it was a classic. And it's a good game to boot. Nice customizable party, no story to speak of but it was kinda there. Difficulty was reasonable. Good times, man. It's good to know the roots of the games you're playing.
> 
> ...



Huh, the die-hard classics of FF do have a reputation I heard of. I'd be willing to play 'em. Gotta embark on that soon. Right after I finally complete FFVIadvance, I'm grinding for liek two weeks now, almost completely lost the will to complete it, but I will. With the goodies this time. I remember skipping school just so I can play FFVI for the first time

Btw, I wonder how other fans of FF like games like Lufia or Terranigma? I know Terranigma was banned in the US so maybe some of you guys never played it? I found both games epic. Lufia 2 especially since it was the first RPG I loved and it made me play other RPGs.

And Turks are awesome. They had it all, a proper set of likable/or not characters

Rude and Renopek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Terranigma was alright. I never finished it because my emulator glitched out and I couldn't beat this invincible boss.  Good game though.

Lufia is one of the better series I've ever played. Especially the second game. Frontrunner for best boss music of all time.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

Lufia 2's cast, plot and soundtrack blew up my mind. I completed the game like 5 times or more. And I remember grinding just to get Gades' Blade at his first fight. Shit was hard.

Terranigma I have on a cart actually, but it's in german and I'm not THAT good with german so I never finished it.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> One thing that really annoyed me is that they couldn't bring out Before Crisis on a DS or a PSP. Just seems odd.



That really annoyed me. I mean, they don't bother even making an iPhone version of Before Crisis, instead releasing ports of the first two Final Fantasy games and throwing in a couple of crappy games and galleries? I mean, seriously...

I reckon a lot of people would pay through the teeth for a "Compilations of FFVII" boxset on the 3DS - with Before Crisis, Last Order, Crisis Core, FFVII, Advent Children Complete, On the Way to a Smile and Dirge of Cerberus all shoved in together... The films could all be remade in 3D and the games could all be redesigned to take advantage of the console they're on.

I'd happily pay ?100~?150 for something like that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> Lufia 2's cast, plot and soundtrack blew up my mind. I completed the game like 5 times or more. And I remember grinding just to get Gades' Blade at his first fight. Shit was hard.
> 
> Terranigma I have on a cart actually, but it's in german and I'm not THAT good with german so I never finished it.


 Shame they butchered the game for the DS reprise.  I bought it near release date with high, high hopes, only to have them dashed upon a rock of the absolute worst puzzle in history: the mine cart music thing. 

As for Terranigma, that needs a good remake. Make it happen.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That really annoyed me. I mean, they don't bother even making an iPhone version of Before Crisis, instead releasing ports of the first two Final Fantasy games and throwing in a couple of crappy games and galleries? I mean, seriously...
> 
> I reckon a lot of people would pay through the teeth for a "Compilations of FFVII" boxset on the 3DS - with Before Crisis, Last Order, Crisis Core, FFVII, *Advent Children Complete, On the Way to a Smile and Dirge of Cerberus all shoved in together... The films could all be remade in 3D* and the games could all be redesigned to take advantage of the console they're on.
> 
> I'd happily pay ?100~?150 for something like that...



... 

Get out!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> ...
> 
> Get out!



Get out? I can't even SEE in 3D! 

But if they were to put those films on the 3DS, do you really think they *wouldn't* make them 3D?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

You couldn't watch the full movie before the 3DS died.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2011)

They would have to pack an extra battery in there


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shame they butchered the game for the DS reprise.  I bought it near release date with high, high hopes, only to have them dashed upon a rock of the absolute worst puzzle in history: the mine cart music thing.
> 
> As for Terranigma, that needs a good remake. Make it happen.


I don't see that happening unless they've changed their thoughts on the ban reason. If you know what I mean


Lyra said:


> Get out? I can't even SEE in 3D!
> 
> But if they were to put those films on the 3DS, do you really think they *wouldn't* make them 3D?



Why can't you see in 3D?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Why did they ban it in the first place?


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did they ban it in the first place?



Well, since it's a MAJOR spoiler, imma put it in one:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The main character was blatantly stated to be what humanity will recognise as god, creator of world. Plus, his name was Ark, and he was technically created by Satan.




The US censorship shat it pants you see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, I wish censorship rules were as lax then as they are now. You can make a game about beating hookers to death and get it to go gold in a week now.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

Well then. I think they should explore the topic:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, but they'd have to make it 3D and maybe add in guns and boob physics for it to be successful here.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn, the longer I live the more disillusioned I get about the videogame business

Then again, some boobs and guns 'were' present in Terranigm. They'd just have to remake it to conemporary standards.

And a protagonist owning the universe with a spear is just beyond epic

Btw, I'd like me more games that are aesthetically similar to FFXII, never realised how much I like it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

FFXII was aright, but I prefer the graphical stylings of Valkyrie Profile II. You want a sexy-as-hell game? You got that.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't really know how to describe what exactly I like in the FF. I think it might be just the lines and actually the fact that it's different from regular FF games.

*goes to look up Valkyrie Profile II*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't really know how to describe what exactly I like in the FF. I think it might be just the lines and actually the fact that it's different from regular FF games.
> 
> *goes to look up Valkyrie Profile II*



 Story for me...story.


----------



## Nois (Feb 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Story for me...story.



And 'em Vieras

But the art and the way the graphics are used in telling the storypek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> *And 'em Vieras*
> 
> But the art and the way the graphics are used in telling the storypek



 They certainly did not hurt the story...ahem.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> And 'em *Vieras*


The only redeeming quality FFXII has in my eyes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2011)

Fran is awful and the worst party member in the whole game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Zael still has the audacity to speak after never finishing all of I-X...no class.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fran is awful and the worst party member in the whole game.


I still mained her and she sure is something interesting to look at ya know whadda I mean?


----------



## Nois (Feb 15, 2011)

She's smex as hell, even with all, or despite of, all the bunny ears. Idk, did noone at Square really see the Playboy bunnies?:ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

I got nothing against bunnygirls or catgirls or really any type of animal/hot babe hybrid.

I just don't like Fran. The rest of her race is hot though.

 In terms of the main party I'd take Penelo over Fran.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got nothing against bunnygirls or catgirls or really any type of animal/hot babe hybrid.
> 
> I just don't like Fran. The rest of her race is hot though.
> 
> In terms of the main party I'd take Penelo over Fran.



Why do that? I mained Panelo, Ashe, and Fran...


----------



## Nois (Feb 15, 2011)

Knowing my OCD... every character I have will HAVE to be uberly massacring!

Btw, can I run about with 3 people and still have someone fire their bows from 'beyond the team'?

[not really playing yet, asking noobish questions]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2011)

So it seems Final Fantasy V is going to be released on the PSN, it would be kind of cool if it was actually a real port with trophies and shit, but it seems it will be just the PS1 version for the PSone classics or whatever that line is called.


----------



## Nois (Feb 15, 2011)

but FFV is good the way it is... I mean, I've always seen is as such


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2011)

Why just FF5? It was released together with FF6 anthology for the PS1.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> but FFV is good the way it is... I mean, I've always seen is as such



I didn't said a remake, just wish they could release the game as a PS3 game instead of being just a PS1 rom.



The World said:


> Why just FF5? It was released together with FF6 anthology for the PS1.



Beats me, but well at least here in Europe FF6 was released separately.


----------



## Nois (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh ok then. Well, I'd like 'em to make a complete Final Fantasy antology that would pack up 1-6 or even more, but that's just me.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Fran is awful and the worst party member in the whole game.*





This was your first major mistake since I've met you but with time I shall be willing to forgive you for it.



Esura said:


> I still mained her and she sure is something interesting to look at ya know whadda I mean?



Well, no... I don't know what you mean because "wadda I mean" makes no sense. Which is pretty ironic because a lot of what Fran said also seemed like nonsense because of her accent. 

I can sort of guess she is shouting CRUMBLE during her Quickening but it could very well be BREMBLE or PRETZEL.



VastoLorDae said:


> Zael still has the audacity to speak after never finishing all of I-X...no class.



So what? I have only played FFV-XII in their entirety and I'm pretty sure I'm a better person then all of you. 



Nois said:


> I don't really know how to describe what exactly I like in the FF. I think it might be just the lines and actually the fact that it's different from regular FF games.



It was atmosphere and theme for me.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2011)

If you want to play a port of FFV, there's literally no reason not to pick the GBA one. It has four new classes, an optional dungeon, a secret boss at the bottom of it and new equipment. The PSOne version has none of those...

But I'm waiting for the 3DS remake, myself. They already confirmed they were looking into remaking that and FFVI on the 3DS, but they'd need to see what other developers can get out of the console first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

If they remade FFVI on the 3DS I might just have to buy one of them contrapions.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Well, no... I don't know what you mean because "wadda I mean" makes no sense. Which is pretty ironic because a lot of what Fran said also seemed like nonsense because of her accent.


I purposely typed it that way so when you read it, you'd read it and think, "Ah! Goodfellas" or "Italian accent" or something. It make sense. You just slow. 

Ok I had to add that. 

Speaking of Fran's accent, it was smexy no? I loved it. Her accent gives me a hard on.




I'm in such a good mood right now! I got dat Marvel baby last night!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> This was your first major mistake since I've met you but with time I shall be willing to forgive you for it.



Sorry mate but whatever hotness she was supposed to bring to the game was killed when she opened her mouth.
Whatever her voice-actress was trying just didn't work. At all.

Coupled with the fact she's hands down the worst party member in terms of stats and well... I never used her or paid much attention to her in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I purposely typed it that way so when you read it, you'd read it and think, "Ah! Goodfellas" or "Italian accent" or something. It make sense. You just slow.



Oh I understand what you were trying to do but you did it wrong. "Whadda" is supposed to substitute for "what I" but if you put another I before "whadda" its like you're saying "what I I mean". Doesn't make sense. Your use of slang is bad and you should feel bad. 

Face it Esura. You're just not going to win with me. 



> Speaking of Fran's accent, it was smexy no? I loved it. Her accent gives me a hard on.



People speaking through their noses gives you a hard on? To each his own. I like her for different reasons though.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sorry mate but whatever hotness she was supposed to bring to the game was killed when she opened her mouth.
> Whatever her voice-actress was trying just didn't work. At all.



Yeah, she was going for Icelandic (the other... whatever they were calleds in the game did it better then her) and botched it. 

Still, she was hot and her voice wasn't SO BAD that it takes away from that. Her body type is more like a runway model and was very "not typical" of FF. I also kind of like her personality. Her back-story was well-portrayed as well, giving you a lot of information but leaving you with enough to use your imagination to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2011)

Fran was sexy and her accent was even sexier.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Meh. I guess her backstory wasn't too bad. But for me, she was just Balthier's arm candy as he had the most intriguing backstory in the game.

DON'T READ NOIS

*Spoiler*: __ 



He and Cid were, along with Gabranth and Larsa, my favorite characters in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Meh. I guess her backstory wasn't too bad. But for me, she was just Balthier's arm candy as he had the most intriguing backstory in the game.
> 
> DON'T READ NOIS
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked Balthier and Cid and Fran. Gabranth and Larsa though.... well, I more like them because of their positions in the plot (it's hard not to like the redeemed, repentant bad guy) then their personalities. Don't get too much character from them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I like Larsa because he's kinda the most obvious hero in the game. It's not often in a Final Fantasy game when someone on the empire's side is more noble than every one of your party members. (well, maybe Basch and Larsa are about even)

I guess I really like Gabranth because of his voice and design. The Judge's all had sweet armor designs and his was one of my favorites. 
\Plus he was a multi-layered character. At first it seemed like he had thrown his old country and pride away but you learn later on he's really just been repressing his disgust with both himself and the Empire the whole time. 

So yeah, I guess I do like him because he's the redemptive character but I think it also works as he's a lot like the party. They wanted to destroy the Empire for what it did to their homeland too. Gabranth is motivated by the exact same thing sas the protagonists  until they learn the moral of FFXII's story. (clinging to the past won't fix anything)

Plus his final redemptive scene against Vayne (
Vayne: Gabranth, you will defend my brother. He will have much need in the hell to follow.
[Gabranth draws his sword and points it at Vayne.]
Gabranth: Yes, I will defend Lord Larsa!)
was one of my favorite points in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You make very good points, especially about Larsa being one of the only good guys who are on the emporer's side in FF. I never realized that. 

And I would say that ANYTHING anyone said during the last battles in the game was just epic. Vayne's lines near the end made me like him far more then I should have. 

"Ivalice will no a new Dynast King! And man shall keep his own history! We are their puppets no more! The freedom we have all longed for is at hand!" 

Quoted that without looking into any sites so its probably wrong.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually pretty close.

And strangely, I agree. Everything Vayne says at the end made me actually like him when I was indifferent up until then.

My fave lines by him are what he says in the middle of your first fight.

"Your lives are forfeit, and your insurgence along with them. Dalmasca will again know order. For good and all, I shall put your futile attempts at rebellion to an end."

"What am I to do with those who would oppose me...BUT SHOW THEM DEATH!"

He says it in such a calm, decisive manner that makes you almost believe he is doing it for "for good and all".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I long for the days when Bahamut and Leviathan were the two best summons.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm afraid there's only room for GIANT SPACE MECH THINGS at the top.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

All that for 8,000 damage?  Fuck, man.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, summons in FFIX were nice to look at and good in the story but I didn't use them much in battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I never used them that much either. I used mostly Steiner's dark slash move or whatever to beat the game with. Steiner was such a badass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah Steiner's Dark Side move was epic.

And once you got Shock, he was probably the best damage dealer. At least for me.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll jump into the FF XII discussion for a bit. It was a decent game that doesn't deserve the hate it was just different. The opening parts of the game all the way to The Gran Kilitias was excellent imo. The agravating trip to Archades is where it started to decline as the story slowed down to a very slow pace. The hunts were fun it made going across Ivalice intersting. 

My main issue with it was the characters didn't draw me in like most casts do. Vaan was supposed to tell the story of through the eyes of a commoner but he still could have been better. I think they should have had Vaan do soem narration like how Tidus did. Penelo was a good sweet girl but other than that she had no business being a main character. Basch was intreresting until Vossler died then just suddenly got Kimarhi quiet and then got interesting again at Pharos. Balthier was enjoyable had great lines I just didn't feel enough emotion into his backstory. Ashe I originally didn't notice it but she was the best party memeber and an underrated Final Fantasy Heroine.  I liked Fran they tried to make her the mature female in the group throw in silent mysterious personality similar to Lulu. I wish that they would have gave her more character development maybe more info on her backstory.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Now on to part 2

The side characters were better than the main cast imo. Larsa had more reason than Vaan,Penelo and Fran to be in the main party I guessd they didn't want to go with the whole my brother is an evil villain trope for a whole game. Reddas was also another interesting character he was an example of the good side of the empire. His guilt of the destruction of Nabudis was well done. Vossler was like the opposite of Reddas and the other Dalmascans. I found him betraying the others great and it wasn't some  evil dark betrayal no he was just tired off fighting a profitless war it was a very human action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Steiner was #1 damage delaer/tank with Monkeyboy being a close second in trance mode. I usually had Eiko on my team so I could fap during longer battles, and then Dagger was a white mage I think. I don't really remember.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 15, 2011)

I would join in on the FFXII discussion only I never got very far in the game (only got to the bit where Vaan has to go around saying I AM CAPTAIN BASCH VON RONSEMBERGE) but what I had played was good. I'll give the game one thign though for certain it has one of if not the best normal boss battle themes ever.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I would join in on the FFXII discussion only I never got very far in the game (only got to the bit where Vaan has to go around saying I AM CAPTAIN BASCH VON RONSEMBERGE) but what I had played was good. I'll give the game one thign though for certain it has one of if not the best normal boss battle themes ever.



Lies Lies as that belongs to FFXIII, VIII and VII another issue I had with XII was I wasn't too fond of its music nto that it was bad or anything.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 15, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Lies Lies as that belongs to FFXIII, VIII and VII another issue I had with XII was I wasn't too fond of its music nto that it was bad or anything.



FFXIII has the best normal battle theme (It's standard boss theme was a blemish on an otherwise superb soundtrack), but I thought FFXII's standard boss theme was awesome (though like you I'm not too fond of the rest of FFXII's soundtrack). FFVIII had great music too but I wasn't too fond of FFVII music. It just never impressed me. Even One Winged angle wasn't that impressive. The only truly great track from FFVII was Aerith's theme.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2011)

The only real problem with FFXII was fixed in the International Zodiac Job System... I can't remember everything I had set out in that, but...

- Ashe was my Red Mage and my strongest party member by far, thanks to combining the Ragnarok with Arcane Magick and Souleater.
- Balthier was my Machinist, kicking arse with guns and Time Magick.
- Basch completed the team as an Uhlan, piercing the heavens with his mighty drill spear and status ailments.

I think Vaan was a Mononofu, Penelo was a straight White Mage (wielding a motherfuckin' Greatsword if I recall correctly) and Fran was an Archer.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *If you want to play a port of FFV, there's literally no reason not to pick the GBA one.* It has four new classes, an optional dungeon, a secret boss at the bottom of it and new equipment. The PSOne version has none of those...
> 
> But I'm waiting for the 3DS remake, myself. They already confirmed they were looking into remaking that and FFVI on the 3DS, but they'd need to see what other developers can get out of the console first.



That's the version i have played actually, lol, i own the PS1 version but never really played much of it.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> FFXIII has the best normal battle theme (It's standard boss theme was a blemish on an otherwise superb soundtrack), but I thought FFXII's standard boss theme was awesome (though like you I'm not too fond of the rest of FFXII's soundtrack). FFVIII had great music too but I wasn't too fond of FFVII music. It just never impressed me. Even One Winged angle wasn't that impressive. The only truly great track from FFVII was Aerith's theme.



You didn't like Sabers edge well I guess . On to VII you didn't like those who fight further, The world map theme, Shinra theme, Turks Theme, Jenova Theme, The Highwind, On that day five years ago, anxious heart man I could go on.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Ya know all the International versions are better than the regular ones.

Shame they aren't actually International.

I'd love to play FFX-2 International. It has a whole new story arc in it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 15, 2011)

The810kid said:


> You didn't like Sabers edge well I guess . On to VII you didn't like those who fight further, The world map theme, Shinra theme, Turks Theme, Jenova Theme, The Highwind, On that day five years ago, anxious heart man I could go on.



I didn't say I didn't like them they just didn't manage to impress me as much as say FFX or FFXIII's soundtrack. Yeah Saber's edge wasn't that great though the game still had some of the best specific boss battle themes in the series, such as fighting fate (Barthandelus), Born Anew (Orphan) and the Eidolon battle theme (forget it's name think it's called test of the l'cie or something like that).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I want to play an International version of FFIX with super bonus sex scenes!


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I didn't say I didn't like them they just didn't manage to impress me as much as say FFX or FFXIII's soundtrack. Yeah Saber's edge wasn't that great though the game still had some of the best specific boss battle themes in the series, such as fighting fate (Barthandelus), Born Anew (Orphan) and the Eidolon battle theme (forget it's name think it's called test of the l'cie or something like that).



I like Sabers edge it has a nice build up only to calmly slow down back up to another build up that sounds completely different than the previous and the eidolon theme was simply called the eidolen theme. Testing L Cie was something else. Also shame on you for leaving desperate struggle, Defiers of Fate and Eden under Siege out of the conversation. I also like Nascent Requiem.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play an International version of FFIX with super bonus sex scenes!



Between Zidane and Garnet?

....or Vivi and Quina?


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Between Zidane and Garnet?
> 
> ....or Vivi and Quina?



No Beatrix and Steiner or Fratley and Freya or Amarant and Freya I am disappointed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play an International version of FFIX with super bonus sex scenes!



Why would I want to see super-deformed characters that look like Bratz dolls have sex?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally I'm all for Alexandria disposing of theri male population entirely. They already got a whole army full of women in thongs.

Then we can have Beatrix x Garnet x Lani or something.

Lani is the hot bounty hunter you meet a few times and fight once.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 15, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I like Sabers edge it has a nice build up only to calmly slow down back up to another build up that sounds completely different than the previous and the eidolon theme was simply called the eidolen theme. Testing L Cie was something else. Also shame on you for leaving desperate struggle, Defiers of Fate and Eden under Siege out of the conversation. I also like Nascent Requiem.



I was only giving examples of themes I thought were great, all of those you suggested were great too, and I think we can both aggree that aside from boss music FFXIII also had some of the best area background themes in the series (for example Gran Pulses theme) and character themes (Light's and Snow's are awesome).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Between Zidane and Garnet?
> 
> ....or Vivi and Quina?


 


The810kid said:


> No Beatrix and Steiner or Fratley and Freya or Amarant and Freya I am disappointed.


 No and no.

Eiko and Garnet, maybe a 3-way with that eyepatch slut. Forgot her name, but she wasn't bad.


Esura said:


> Why would I want to see super-deformed characters that look like Bratz dolls have sex?


Because I'm a pathetic nerd.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 15, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I was only giving examples of themes I thought were great, all of those you suggested were great too, and I think we can both aggree that aside from boss music FFXIII also had some of the best area background themes in the series (for example Gran Pulses theme) and character themes (Light's and Snow's are awesome).



FFXIII personally was my favorite Final Fantasy Soundtrack. The many versions of Serrah's theme is musical bliss.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because I'm a pathetic nerd.



I'm no better though. I like looking at "stuff" with big eyed, blue haired school girls getting boinked by a female teacher with a wang.

So...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Woah, let's not get carried away now. I draw the line at dickgirls.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

I have no lines. Sure I don't find everything sexy but I don't reject any fetish or style outright.

And futanari is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 15, 2011)

The810kid said:


> FFXIII personally was my favorite Final Fantasy Soundtrack. The many versions of Serrah's theme is musical bliss.



It's tied with FFX for my favorite final fantasy soundtrack, and yes Serah's theme is really good.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Woah, let's not get carried away now. I draw the line at dickgirls.


You shame me fellow nerd-brother. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have no lines. Sure I don't find everything sexy but I don't reject any fetish or style outright.
> 
> And futanari is the best of both worlds.


I love straight futa. 

I do have a line though, and thats the big 3...scatguroyaoi....noooo....


Anywho...who do you think is the hottest FF chikoritas!?

I say Yuna babeh...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I do have a line though, and thats the big 3...scatguroyaoi....noooo....



Eh. I will leave this topic here. 

My full list of fetishes is best reserved for the Bathouse. And since I don't have access to that section, it will remain a mystery.



> Anywho...who do you think is the hottest FF *chikoritas*!?
> 
> I say Yuna babeh...





One of the cutest Pokeymanz.....

Anyway, we had this topic like a few days ago. I'm pretty sure I said my fave was FFX Rikku.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Personally I'm all for Alexandria disposing of theri male population entirely. They already got a whole army full of *women in thongs.*
> 
> Then we can have Beatrix x Garnet x Lani or something.
> 
> Lani is the hot bounty hunter you meet a few times and fight once.



 and Leotards as official armor.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2011)

Some people make me _laugh_. Futa is okay, but yaoi isn't? You so backwards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Woah, things just got gay in here. I'mma step out for a while. I'll be back when we're talking about how cool it would be if they made a Final Fantasy game that involves mutliple universes having hot, lesbian sex together to stop some cosmic penis.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't be hating on my yaoi!  *snuggles pitiful collection of CecilxKain*


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Woah, things just got gay in here. I'mma step out for a while. I'll be back when we're talking about how cool it would be if they made a Final Fantasy game that involves mutliple universes having hot, lesbian sex together to stop some cosmic penis.



Oh, so _lesbians_ are fine but _guys getting it on_ isn't?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, so _lesbians_ are fine but _guys getting it on_ isn't?



Oh god, this thread just opened pandora's box.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt it, this isn't the Café.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, so _lesbians_ are fine but _guys getting it on_ isn't?



Yes. 

I just clicked on this thread and I have no idea what was being discussed beforehand, but yes to this question. *Yes* with a vengeance. 

Don't consider myself a Phob but....I'm taking the Dave Chapelle stance when it comes to this topic. Look it up if you don't know what I mean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, so _lesbians_ are fine but _guys getting it on_ isn't?


 Of course not. What kind of question is that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course not. What kind of question is that?



Well if your a woman then its fine. But if your a straight dude, well thats a different story....


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course not. What kind of question is that?



You actually mean *yes* I think, if you _do _think lesbians are good and man-on-man love isn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> You actually mean *yes* I think, if you _do _think lesbians are good and man-on-man love isn't.


 I guess, but it doesn't sound right.

Yes, it isn't okay for man-on-man action is literally correct.

No, it isn't okay for man-on-man action is phonetically more appeasing.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2011)

See your point.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2011)

None of you are worthy to serve Slaanesh.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Yuna x Rikku

Make it happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Sabin x Sabin's Clone.

Make it happen.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna x Rikku
> 
> Make it happen.



It already has in a lot of hentai and slashfics.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 16, 2011)

Freya x Fran.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2011)

Bunnies and rats do tend to reproduce a lot.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the big ears put me off a bit, but overall the Vieras are a winner for me in the hotness dept.

Anyway, who's in for one of those in the next games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in for a woman with bigger boobs.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm in for a woman with bigger boobs.



Would be nice too

Ok, it would be niceR

But a gunfist is still kickass:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Gunboobs.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm in for a woman with bigger boobs.



Me too.

I consider Kaine my ideal woman.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2011)

Skip to 1:20, CMX.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F00QEb4XWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2011)

And thus the Quistis-Selphie discussion came to a fitting end. 



Nois said:


> Anyway, who's in for one of those in the next games?



Seeing how fingers curve on the hand, it looks more like a suicide weapon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2011)

I shall never stop talking about Selphie.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Selphie makes the world go hard.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the hentai to prove it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Those were more like missle boobs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a gattling gun attack too. After the missiles there's one more attack than gunboobs.

Just thought I'd show off both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I want bare-chested gunboobs. 

Like thost fembots in Austin Powers, only better.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

The Fembots were awesome.

I want some.


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWS73i948F4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]Fembots WERE cool

I need feedback guys. Is this song awesome only to me?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

That is one of the most popular songs in FFX.

It's also one of my favorites.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

i liked his other two theme songs better  probably because i kept dying on his first form the first time i played


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

That song is perfection. The fact it plays for the entire first part of Zanarkand makes Zanarkand one of the best locations in any FF I've ever played.

People rip on FFX's story a lot these days and while it had flaws, I thought the tragic build-up wa sxecuted perfectly when you reached Zanarkand.


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2011)

Seymour's theme reminds me of some 8 and 16 bit boss battles.

As for the 'Dream...' song. It's marvelous. Though I find it less magnificent when it's not embedded in the actual game. It's one of those songs that lose some of their impact and momentum, when played without the proper setting.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that song. It fit Zanarkand perfectly, nothing else can replace it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Which is why I was so pissed off when they stopped using it when you got to teh Dome.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Put it on a mp3 player and listen to it in the dome


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

But that's not the same. 

And I realize I'm the lone voice in support of FFXII's soundtrack in here but I think it had some of the best area music in any FF. It just really invokes the feeling like you're on an epic quest.

And it has the most beautiful rewarding music. After fighting legions of the undead, after going this way and that through mysterious dungeons, I want the end result to be something beautiful and relaxing.

FFXII provides.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2011)

^Agreed.

I felt as though XII had more of a "mature/classic" style for the music.  I enjoyed most of the tracks though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Well it's nice to see someone else who likes FFXII's music here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiVHvyv_oNM[/YOUTUBE]

This kills FFXII - Time For Rest.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

...you're comparing the tranquil music in rewards for completing a dungeon to Final Dungeon music?

That really doesn't make sense.

I didn't much care for FFXII's final dungeon music though. 

I'll take FFIX


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

This was really an epic song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdUDA748t3c[/YOUTUBE]

Now only if you had been able to actually die in those fights.....


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2011)

Oi Zael, if it's any comfort then know that I like FFXII music too


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! 

Where are you in the game at the moment?


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2011)

Tbh, not far. I'm wrapping up things in X yet. Wakka's celestial weapon is a bitch. And I don't get the fuss about Lulu's. Dodging those lightningbolts is just time consuming. Bitch isn't all that hard. But Blitzball... I hate that piece of shit. I don't know how to play the thing, am too lazy to practice all that shit, but my OCD won't let me go further

Pff, just killed Dark Valefor with anmato the other day

But I have FFXII OST however, and am enjoying the shit out of it:ho


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Tbh, not far. I'm wrapping up things in X yet. Wakka's celestial weapon is a bitch. And I don't get the fuss about Lulu's. Dodging those lightningbolts is just time consuming. Bitch isn't all that hard. But Blitzball... I hate that piece of shit. I don't know how to play the thing, am too lazy to practice all that shit, but my OCD won't let me go further
> 
> Pff, just killed Dark Valefor with anmato the other day
> 
> But I have FFXII OST however, and am enjoying the shit out of it:ho



oposite of me I found Lulu's hard to get while Wakka's wasa really easy, but then I liked playing blitzball. I could go for hours just playing blitzball. The ral bitch celestial weapons to get to full power are Tidus and Kimahri's. Damn those stupid butterflies and birds.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHw2V0C-D-o[/YOUTUBE]

And to join in on the music disccusion, as far as area soundtracks go, I can't believe no one mentioned this piece of perfection. It was pretty much the only plus side to having to spend hours on end cathing butterflies in macalania.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2-1VBxB3rA[/YOUTUBE]

I've mentioned it before I'll say it again THAT made fighting through 10 other chapters to hear it worth it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkLBegry4t8[/YOUTUBE]

This should have been mentioned too. Few tracks can pull off being both calming and yet at the same time disturbing or at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, done some research, rearranged my team and now I'm rapin' 'em fuckers. The attack reels are 2 wins from me

Brother and Tidus solo


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, done some research, rearranged my team and now I'm rapin' 'em fuckers. The attack reels are 2 wins from me
> 
> Brother and Tidus solo



So true Rin is also very good to have on the team as well.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2011)

Blitzball was my favorite mini-game ever made. I need to buy X again. :/ This music is ridiculous. I can't wait to hear the orchestra To Zanarkand at Distant Worlds. Wish they were playing Melodies of Life on the day I'm going, though.

FF music is just... holy shit.


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> So true Rin is also very good to have on the team as well.


I might try him out, but as for now I just pass to Broheim, make a couple of circles around the field, so that all the oponents follow him, pass to tidus and BAM!

Jecht Shot


Fraust said:


> Blitzball was my favorite mini-game ever made. I need to buy X again. :/ This music is ridiculous. I can't wait to hear the orchestra To Zanarkand at Distant Worlds. Wish they were playing Melodies of Life on the day I'm going, though.
> 
> FF music is just... holy shit.



I would like to see that one day. I don't think they're coming to Poland however


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol, noone is present in this thread? Did everybody go to play some FF sweetness?:ho


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

I got nothing else FF to talk about right now.

Its all about Marvel baby right now!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII Versus looks awesome, imo.
Though it's still quite a while away.


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got nothing else FF to talk about right now.
> 
> Its all about Marvel baby right now!


Hmmm, it's always FF for me. It's the only thing atm that is good enough for me to spend time on. Otherwise I'm stuck with college and work


SuzumeShouken said:


> Final Fantasy XIII Versus looks awesome, imo.
> Though it's still quite a while away.



It better be awesome story-wise too

I mean it. They bragged about how it's awesome and it'll be the new FFVII. It's a big hype to cover.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> it'll be the new FFVII.


I sure hope not.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> It better be awesome story-wise too
> 
> I mean it. They bragged about how it's awesome and it'll be the new FFVII. It's a big hype to cover.



Yeah, I hope so, too.

But hype usually causes dissapointment =/
Hope they pull it off


----------



## Nois (Feb 20, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I sure hope not.


What they meant was like VII impact-wise. And VII's impact cannot be denied, even tho I agree it's not the best of 'em.


SuzumeShouken said:


> Yeah, I hope so, too.
> 
> But hype usually causes dissapointment =/
> Hope they pull it off



I disregard hype, creating my own based on what I see. I thnk it will be something unlike all the previous FFs.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2011)

Versus will be a masterpiece.

I need to buy X again. I "aqcuired" the OST and can't believe how perfect its music is. I mean... it's fucking perfect.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2011)

The best thing about Versus is that it connects with KH (well according to Nomura). It's a realistic-KH which makes it sooooo pek pek


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> I disregard hype, creating my own based on what I see. I thnk it will be something unlike all the previous FFs.



I sure hope so, too.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But that's not the same.
> 
> And I realize I'm the lone voice in support of FFXII's soundtrack in here but I think it had some of the best area music in any FF. It just really invokes the feeling like you're on an epic quest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubORp-X02SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2011)

^ this video is not available in your country.

fuck you youtube.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 22, 2011)

Playing 5 right now, again. Just beat the Adamantoise boss. Currently got:

Faris - Ninja w/ Spell blade
Lenna - Summoner w/ Red Magic
Galuf - Monk with Counter
Bartz - Mystic Knight w/ 2Hand


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2011)

I never got very far in that game.


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

Never got as far as the opening screen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

FFV is awesome. I always liked to make everyone Monks and have them punch shit.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 22, 2011)

When you CAN be Dragoon, you ARE Dragoon. 

Just checked my old save file on that game and my party's only lvl 21 and have never completed it. I should get back to it. Naow! 

Still, that job system is killing the characters. They're empty shells that you put funny clothes on... which only can be seen in combat/in the menu.


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the sphere grid system. It made me have my characters stick to their paths most of the time, and if not for my OCD they would prolly never leave them. Now they're all Auron/Wakka/Tidus mashups. And my Kimarhi is the fucking boss.

a job system I liked was that of FF Tactics Advance. Pretty cool, but I never got to train me a Blue Mage. Is the dude worth it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I never found much use in Blue Mages, though some of the magic they learn is very useful. It's too much effort learning all the various skills.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2011)

Blue Magic is always a waste of time.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2011)

Only reason I respect V is 'cause it was my first FF ever. I played it again years later (last summer) and thought it was retarded.


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

my first FF was VII... But I'm not on board the bandwagon for that one.

Still, nostalgia is powerful in me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Only reason I respect V is 'cause it was my first FF ever. I played it again years later (last summer) and thought it was retarded.


 

Retarded? 

You should be shot dead in the street. FFV was awesome. Especially the music.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Retarded?
> 
> You should be shot dead in the street. FFV was awesome. Especially the music.



I just started a file on V yesterday. So far I'm getting into it little by little.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

V is awesome.  I don't know why but that game really tickles my fancy.

Game is a bit too easy to break (most FFs have this problem, though), though- Monk class with one kind of magic learned each until you have Hunter and Ninja classes, then Master ninja and learn rapidfire and use freelancer class after farming for Death Sickles and you're a freaking monstrosity.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry. I was expecting my child-self to have loved a truly amazing games. It was nice to see familiar scenes and bosses and relive what started my FF craze, but some parts of the story are truly stupid. I couldn't be bothered to finish it, though I did get far if I remember correctly.

I'm not saying it's a bad game, but on my list of favorites it's towards the bottom.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It was nice to see familiar scenes and bosses and relive what started my FF craze, but some parts of the story are truly stupid.



Oh, I agree, but the game is supposed to be silly and hokey.  Charming, if you will.



Oh, and Caelus:



Caelus said:


> Playing 5 right now, again. Just beat the Adamantoise boss. Currently got:
> 
> Faris - Ninja w/ Spell blade
> Lenna - Summoner w/ Red Magic
> ...



Monk has Counter as a passive built-in skill; you don't need to equip that.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2011)

I was able to accept the 'charming' factor until, what was it, 
*Spoiler*: _spoiler for murakazu_ 



wolf men popped out of the meteor?


 Then I was like "oh no.... oh hell no"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

What's wrong with wolf men? It's like Star Wars. They are different races in the FFverse. It's natural.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2011)

If it was Ivalice where other species are more common than a cold, okay. It was just out of nowhere. I just felt like everything was making sense, then HOLY SHIT a werewolf pops out of the rock. Just didn't match the setting to me, though I know they weren't from the same Earth or whatever. If it had been explained earlier, or better, I'd have enjoyed it more. 

Like I said. Still like the game, love it for being my first, just not in my top faves.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Sadness:


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, so imma play me some FFV on my cell phone starting tommorow morning.

What classes would you guys reccomend? I'm looking for people's preferences, but will probably go with my own once I get into the game


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, so imma play me some FFV on my cell phone starting tommorow morning.
> 
> What classes would you guys reccomend? I'm looking for people's preferences, but will probably go with my own once I get into the game



Teach the characters a magic of your choice, then use the Monk class paired with the learned magic ability you chose. (I usually do black, white, blue, and summon)

After you get Hunter and Ninja classes, master Ninja class and learn Rapidfire, then you can do whatever you want because you will totally own, especially if you learn Spellblade.


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun times. Imma give it a try today O think.

Tho I sriously should finish IV, VI and X...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2011)

I need to finish I-IV and VIII. I always get to the end and then stop like at the final dungeon.


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I need to finish I-IV and VIII. I always get to the end and then stop like at the final dungeon.



I did that with my first run of VII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

All this talk makes me want to play FFV again. But I'm too wrapped up in Tactics Ogre at the moment.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey thinking of getting the PSP versions of Final Fantasy 1+2 because I've never played them. Just wondering if they're woth buying and if they are, which should I play first?


----------



## Nois (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd go with 1... because it's the FIRST

And If you have a choice between 1 and 2 then it should be in that order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, playing them in order has a certain progressive quality to it. First rudimentary, second vastly experimental, and the 3rd was pure badass in comparison.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 22, 2011)

I still haven't beaten V either I got it years ago with VI in the anthology pack. I was too stuck playing VI I didn't seriously play V until I was far in VI. MY complaint about V was the lack of characters people give guys like Tidus, Cloud, and Squall crap but they interested me more than Bartz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But he had a pet chocobo.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But he had a pet chocobo.



Hey not calling Bartz Shit he just didn't interest me no love story, no dark past, no regret, no dreams, it didn't help that he was sandwhiched between Cecil and Terra either.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2011)

Never liked FF5 that much and never will.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Hey not calling Bartz Shit he just didn't interest me no love story, no dark past, no regret, no dreams, it didn't help that he was sandwhiched between Cecil and Terra either.



Bartz is all about the love he holds for his family and his home.  Hence the rage-fest he throws when

*Spoiler*: __ 



the Void swallows Lix



as well as his wandering being partially a result of fulfilling his father's wishes.
For a lighthearted game like V I thought Bartz was a good protagonist.  His quirks and one-liners suited the game's atmosphere well.

But yeah, in terms of complexity and interest he really can't compare with Cecil or Terra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, I liked Bartz, and his pet chocobo.  You FFV-haters must be shot down with an ultima spell and locked away into the X-Zone.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

Kuja > all


----------



## Nois (Feb 23, 2011)

Played 30 minutes of V. Cracked a lol every 3 minutes The game looks like hilarity in a FF wrapping. Me likes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, it has a couple nice surprises, too.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 23, 2011)

FF IV is my absolute favorite... which is why when its released, sequel and all, in April on the PSP is gonna be one of the best days of the year for me . Have yet to purchase I and II for PSP, but I'm getting them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Now that I got my PSP I'mma get it, too. I'll probably steal it though.


----------



## Nois (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now that I got my PSP I'mma get it, too. I'll probably steal it though.



Well, you know what they say Crazy. " a stolen FF is less of a time-eater"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never heard that before. 


Though I figure I've spent quite enough money on FFIV already.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2011)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> FF IV is my absolute favorite... which is why when its released, sequel and all, in April on the PSP is gonna be one of the best days of the year for me . Have yet to purchase I and II for PSP, but I'm getting them.



Mine, too, if you couldn't tell. 


Sigh... You know, I bought a DS just so I could play the FFIVDS... and I'm such a sucker that I may actually buy a PSP just to play FFIVCC.


----------



## Nois (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never heard that before.
> 
> 
> Though I figure I've spent quite enough money on FFIV already.



It was my variation of a Polish proverb saying "stolen food won't make you fat".

Other than that, Wheew, just spent 4h with my FFX, Tidus completed the entire Sphere Grid, Wakka and Kimarhi're almost there. Imma squeeze the shit out of this game

And then, during the summer break, before I go to post-grad, imma replay it with the pro-grid perhaps

But first, FFXII It's still waiting for me to have time to love it properly

On a side note, I've been so into FFs these days that I started to have dreams with mashups of 'em all. The other day I had a dream about me and some friends fighting this Edea-like boss/something in a cave on the moon


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

that means u playin too much FF. hahaha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2011)

I know this may not match the thread...but I really wanted a true Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross Sequels.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

I played Chrono Trigger, it was awsm.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2011)

I really need to play the Chrono games someday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really need to play the Chrono games someday.



 FUCKING YES ZAEL!


----------



## The810kid (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I really need to play the Chrono games someday.



your not alone.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2011)

Chrono Trigger is my favorite RPG outside of the FF and KH series. It's probably my 5th or 6th fave game of all time, and I have a tattoo from it (though it's not obvious, you'd have to know the game to know it). Beat it once on the PS version (don't know how I dealt with those load times as a kid), beat it on a ROM last semester I think, and will DEFINITELY buy the DS version when I inevitable get a DS for all the RPGs Ive been missing.

If I ever had to recommend an old school, classic RPG it would be that masterpiece of a game with amazing characters, a remarkable storyline, awesome bosses, and some of the absolute best music I've ever heard in my life, let alone in a video game.

Also, I'm slightly biased because I'm really into katana and other blades so I fucking loved that Crono used them and looked badass. Just a great main character.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Chrono Trigger is my favorite RPG outside of the FF and KH series. It's probably my 5th or 6th fave game of all time, and I have a tattoo from it (though it's not obvious, you'd have to know the game to know it). Beat it once on the PS version (don't know how I dealt with those load times as a kid), beat it on a ROM last semester I think, and will DEFINITELY buy the DS version when I inevitable get a DS for all the RPGs Ive been missing.
> 
> If I ever had to recommend an old school, classic RPG it would be that masterpiece of a game with amazing characters, a remarkable storyline, awesome bosses, and some of the absolute best music I've ever heard in my life, let alone in a video game.
> 
> Also, I'm slightly biased because I'm really into katana and other blades so I fucking loved that Crono used them and looked badass. Just a great main character.



you sir have the best pitch of a video game ever now I'm interested.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 23, 2011)

Just finished 10 again. Onwards to 10-2. Don't know if I should be afraid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Just finished 10 again. Onwards to 10-2. Don't know if I should be afraid.



Once I got 100% completion and my 6 iron dukes I chucked that bitch to the corner of my room and it will never see the light of day again.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Once I got 100% completion and my 6 iron dukes I chucked that bitch to the corner of my room and it will never see the light of day again.



same here. woulda been at least 7 years ago since I lasted played it.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 24, 2011)

Yasunori Mitsuda is one of my favorite composers, it's really a shame Square Enix(I know it was before the merger) hasn't requested his services for anything since Chrono Cross.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 24, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Yasunori Mitsuda is one of my favorite composers, it's really a shame Square Enix(I know it was before the merger) hasn't requested his services for anything since Chrono Cross.



That is a shame. Chrono Cross had some excellent music. Think I'll listen to some now.

Wow, so much hate for 10-2. It's not that terrible from what little I've played. Great battle system. Not caring for the characters and feel of the game/story though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't want to DP, so I'll put it here:



Gilgamesh's perfect EX Burst, failed EX Burst (really, really failed) and victory pose (which is freaking hilarious, make sure you have the sound on XD).

Also Yuna Vs Prishe:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't want to DP, so I'll put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilgamesh's perfect EX Burst, failed EX Burst (really, really failed) and victory pose (which is freaking hilarious, make sure you have the sound on XD).





500 Internal server error.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Also, I'm slightly biased because I'm really into katana and other blades so I fucking loved that Crono used them and looked badass. Just a great main character.


What? I have nothing against the silent protagonist, since they can show personality and all that in other ways, but I don't really see how Chrono is a great main character.


People actually buying systems just to play remakes of FF games? I love Final Fantasy, but thats borderline obsessed.


----------



## Nois (Feb 24, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What? I have nothing against the silent protagonist, since they can show personality and all that in other ways, but I don't really see how Chrono is a great main character.
> 
> 
> *People actually buying systems just to play remakes of FF games? I love Final Fantasy, but thats borderline obsessed.*



Oh wath do you know, infidel


So what f we're slightly obsessed? At least we don't slit random people's throats

And buying a system just so I can play a remake is not all that bad you know. Tho I shouldn't speak, I bought me 2 FFs facing severe lack of money at the same time. Just because 'they called to me'.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> People actually buying systems just to play remakes of FF games? I love Final Fantasy, but thats borderline obsessed.



FFIV is my favorite video game.  Period.  So it may be obsessive, but I don't really care.  We're talking about a game that was my #1 escape during one of the darkest periods in my life. :33



Oh, and Chrono is a bit personality-less even for a personality-less SNES character. XD


----------



## Nois (Feb 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> FFIV is my favorite video game.  Period.  So it may be obsessive, but I don't really care.  We're talking about a game that was my #1 escape during one of the darkest periods in my life. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Chrono is a bit personality-less even for *a personality-less SNES character*. XD



That's thin ice you're walking on there, my friend

But I admire your love for the IV. Mine is directed at the franchise more than a specific title, but still.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiKabUlsIFU[/YOUTUBE]
I wish Amano was back in the designers chair


----------



## Nois (Feb 24, 2011)

Good thing he's the concept designer no? I thought his style was 'not suited for the 3d rendered characters'. But I'd be more than thankful and interested ins eeing a wicked aetheric-climate game like Amano's drawings.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2011)

I love Crono 'cause he doesn't need a personality. I don't love him for personality, I love him for being the absolute most useful character in a battle EVER. I couldn't imagine, like literally it makes no sense to me, fighting without Luminaire and his combo techs with everyone are fucking gorgeous. He's like Goku and Kenshin combined and everyone in the game loves and respects his mute ass. Top three characters of all time. 

I'm not serious about top three, but I do love him.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> That's thin ice you're walking on there, my friend
> 
> But I admire your love for the IV. Mine is directed at the franchise more than a specific title, but still.



Well, sorry. XD  I can only take so many silent protagonists.


Speaking of dear IV:


*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy shit! Rosa in Dissidia Duodecim now? WTF?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Holy shit! Rosa in Dissidia Duodecim now? WTF?



No, this is CG art for FFIVCC.


Edit: Lol, for those who haven't played TAYs or aren't aware of who THM is, that CGI is a pretty darn bad spoiler. XD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know FFXII had its own ongoing manga.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 25, 2011)

^Oh yes, there's one for  and its sequel as well.

Never bothered with 'em, though. Look kind of bland.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Everything has a manga these days. Don't be so surprised.


----------



## Griever (Feb 25, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> People actually buying systems just to play remakes of FF games? I love Final Fantasy, but thats borderline obsessed.



Oh i don't know. I remember a few years back when the PS3 and 360 where first coming out and those little bitches did this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]thsnDqQu0mQ[/YOUTUBE]




Heartbroken i tell ya' heartbroken


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Gaawa, that is some sweetnes you've got there. Now I need to buy me a PSP too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes. Yes you do. I want to get Dissidia whenever I can, but I got my hands full right now.


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm just about to enter the Wind Shrine

And I loled at how fast you get a ship in FFV.

Btw, Wakka with Attack Reels is a buzzkill. IT slaughters dark aeons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, you get a ship pretty early but you can barely do anything with it. FFV rocks so damn hard, man.


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got 'em jobs. Any suggestions for my first setup?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 25, 2011)

Experiment. Really, it's the only way to squeeze any life out of those characters. 

Personally, I prefer making the job part of the character, so to speak, by having a soldier/melee, white mage/support, black mage/offensive and thief/utility. Thus each character advances in similar jobs. 
Lenna and Faris are the most magic proficient iirc.


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

Somehow, I thought of making them specialize at first and then going all monk. The monk class is usually a tool of chaos and destruction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Pick your favorite character and go from there. 

The overpowered stuff is Monk and Samurai. Samurai is ridiculous with GP Rain.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 25, 2011)

That sounds really boring, plus you'll miss out on Bartz' ram horns, Faris' red dragoon armor, Galuf with a turban and Lenna's sexy Dancer dress.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

I always like doing theme teams. Like all Monks, all Ninjas, all Dragoons, all Samurais, etc...

But, end game, I always just go for the classics. 2 fighters 1 healer 1 mage.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> Somehow, I thought of making them specialize at first and then going all monk. The monk class is usually a tool of chaos and destruction.



THIS.  Teach your characters magic of your choice and then change them to Monk with a spell type equipped.  Then once you get the Hunter and Ninja classes, master Ninja, learn Rapidfire/X-shot/whatever, then swap to freelancer and equip Rapidfire and a spell type of your choice (Most people put Spellblade/Sword magic on at least one character).
Then do whatever you want, because you're a complete monster to all but the toughest enemies/enemies with weird tricks.




Azhra said:


> That sounds really boring, plus you'll miss out on Bartz' ram horns, Faris' red dragoon armor, Galuf with a turban and Lenna's sexy Dancer dress.




Well, I usually master most/all of the classes.


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

Fuck, now I know why I haven't played V for so long... I probably WILL master all the stuff on everyone. Like I said that I'm not gonna max the stats... I'm already tempted, cos I managed to grind the stat spheres...

OCD, fuckoff

Monk sounds cool as hell. Imma probably go with a diversified team for now, but switch to damage dealers later. Like Monk/White Mage, Monk/Blue Mage, Monk/Black Mage and something.

And fucking monks pummel the shit out of beings from the other side of the universe

And I kinda dislike the dragoon class. Only dragoon I liked was Kain. But damn, he's a logo for one of the games


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> Fuck, now I know why I haven't played V for so long... I probably WILL master all the stuff on everyone. Like I said that I'm not gonna max the stats... I'm already tempted, cos I managed to grind the stat spheres...
> 
> OCD, fuckoff



It doesn't take that long, actually.  You just need to know what you're doing.  Use Level 5 Death on the monsters in the basement of Walse Castle you REALLY want.  Later, use Magic Pots in the Phoenix Tower, and then use that one enemy in the final dungeon that drops tons of AP to get the rest.
And yeah, OCD sucks.  Drove me psycho in FFX with the Sphere Grid. DX



> Monk sounds cool as hell. Imma probably go with a diversified team for now, but switch to damage dealers later. Like Monk/White Mage, Monk/Blue Mage, Monk/Black Mage and something.



Yeah.  Time magic is also good to have.  I think that Black and Summon and Spellblade are more or less interchangeable but White, Blue, and Time aren't.  You can't replace Mighty Guard, All Haste, and the Cures.




> And fucking monks pummel the shit out of beings from the other side of the universe
> 
> And I kinda dislike the dragoon class. Only dragoon I liked was Kain. But damn, he's a logo for one of the games



V dragoons learn Lancet.  Their skills are VERY useful against certain bosses.  V's dragoons can be put in the back row and their jump will still do full damage.  However, the jump command seems stupidly slow in V to me.



Random point; it's worth noting that even though the Monk offers a lot in terms of stats, mastering it will also pass over the Counter passive skill.  This can mess up your Mime set-ups.  But if you don't care about that, then...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 25, 2011)

Griever said:


> Oh i don't know. I remember a few years back when the PS3 and 360 where first coming out and those little bitches did this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They fucked with us hardcore on that one. I wish they start that up again but thats not gonna happen unfortunetely.


----------



## Nois (Feb 25, 2011)

I get really anoyed when shit gets too long. When techniques last 1 minute just to deal 5k damage, I'm all rageing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Old-school games don't have overly cinematic summons or moves, fortunately. It's just summon, graphic, explosion, 9999.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcO_kPJjVA0[/YOUTUBE]








Kain Vs Kain... yesh... Edward looks even hotter now... XD Rydia's pretty... but Palom, Porom, and others look so much younger than they ought to (just like everyone else, I suppose)... why don't they just make TAYs take place less than 17 years later?  It would make more sense, anyway...


----------



## Nois (Feb 28, 2011)

Dude, IV's theme is the best shit ever, anyway


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcO_kPJjVA0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna think about getting that when it comes out any word on a release date?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 28, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I'm gonna think about getting that when it comes out any word on a release date?



Mid to late March, from what I understand.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 28, 2011)

What's the point of all these gorgeous FMV sequences?

 All they do is making the "true" graphics look even worse...


----------



## Nois (Feb 28, 2011)

Azhra said:


> What's the point of all these gorgeous FMV sequences?
> 
> All they do is making the "true" graphics look even worse...



Dude... I don't even... IT doesn't matter what gfx does an FF game have... ESPECIALLY IV


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 28, 2011)

Azhra said:


> What's the point of all these gorgeous FMV sequences?



They make us long for more, which is exactly what SE wants.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 28, 2011)

^ No, it does not and I, too, love the NES graphics as it is, but consider it from a commercial aspect. The FMVs will sell it, but what part of this overly visual Crysis generation will play the game beyond that. Riots will ensue.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

don't be a sucker for graphics ppl, I loved FFVI not cuz of the graphics but because it was awsm.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm still really pissed off that they did this. I wouldn't have minded so much if the DS hadn't already gotten a much better remake of FFIV, but could you imagine what FFIV would've looked like with Dissidia graphics? All they've really done is make better attack animations and added in the sequel... Even the GBA remakes got more effort put into them than this game did.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm still really pissed off that they did this. I wouldn't have minded so much if the DS hadn't already gotten a much better remake of FFIV, *but could you imagine what FFIV would've looked like with Dissidia graphics?* All they've really done is make better attack animations and added in the sequel... Even the GBA remakes got more effort put into them than this game did.



It would probably have looked something like Dissidia...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 1, 2011)

b0rt said:


> don't be a sucker for graphics ppl, I loved FFVI not cuz of the graphics but because it was awsm.



 No one is saying that graphics are the most important thing or whatever.  But that doesn't mean people wouldn't like to see their favorite old games in very good graphics.  How kickass was Edge and Rubicante's exchange in the DS FFIV?  Now imagine that scene again if they had given it Crisis Core graphics.

Let's face it; if you're going to remake a game, you should go all out.  I would have much preferred a 3d version of IV that looked like Crisis Core or Dissidia or even FF8-9.
FFIVCC is awesome and what a lot of people wanted.  Indeed, it's a version that I've wanted.
But I've also wanted to see FFIV, V, and VI with Crisis Core level graphics and I am all but certain that SE is never going to do it, and it's disappointing.




Kusuriuri said:


> It would probably have looked something like Dissidia...



Lol, but they could pass on Cecil's wacky hair and Kain's nail polish.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> It would probably have looked something like Dissidia...



It was a rhetorical question, you betrayer!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

details are overrated thats why I loved FFIV, V, and VI. and yes I do have IV on GBA.


----------



## Nois (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm actualy amazed that FFIV get THIS much attention from Square. Just shows you how high they think of it I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

FFIV is the favorite over in Japan, isn't it? It's no surprise, really.  It has Rydia. She's a loli.


----------



## Nois (Mar 2, 2011)

then there's Cecil the bishie... You're right there Crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Them predictable Japanese and their sex fetishes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> then there's Cecil the bishie... You're right there Crazy.



Kain and Edward are bishies, too... arguably Edge as well, who looks a bit like Kakashi with AC Cloud's hairstyle.

And Porom is more of a loli than Rydia.  Rydia's medieval dominatrix look is vastly more popular than her loli look.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Close pedophiles are closet.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd tap Rydia.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2011)

Adult Rhydia, right?


----------



## Nois (Mar 2, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Kain and Edward are bishies, too... arguably Edge as well, who looks a bit like Kakashi with AC Cloud's hairstyle.
> 
> And Porom is more of a loli than Rydia.  Rydia's medieval dominatrix look is vastly more popular than her loli look.


Well, Kain's arguably one of the most kickass characters in FF history whatsoever. He's a bishie with awesome gar.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Close pedophiles are closet.


What might you mean 


Esura said:


> I'd tap Rydia.





Armpits said:


> Adult Rhydia, right?



Don't ask questions, to which answers scare you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Mum's the word.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, Kain's arguably one of the most kickass characters in FF history whatsoever. He's a bishie with awesome gar.



Yes, yes he is. 

... Hmm... I'm going to have an Edward set soon.  Yay. :33



Rydia... augh... I'm straight as a pole but I swear I would so go gay for TAYs Rydia. 



Oh, this person is going to play Duodecim in about 50 minutes:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Edward, eh? I guess he's okay. You'd be better to use a Sabin set. He's hotter.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 2, 2011)

In the new FF dissidia, are the new characters Laguna, Lightning, Yuna, Tifa and Kain or is that the only released characters.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Edward, eh? I guess he's okay. You'd be better to use a Sabin set. He's hotter.



To each their own.  I like pretty boys.




Noitora said:


> In the new FF dissidia, are the new characters Laguna, Lightning, Yuna, Tifa and Kain or is that the only released characters.



Also Vaan, Prishe, Gilgamesh, Desperado Chaos, and an Aerith assist.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 2, 2011)

Vaan, wut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> To each their own. I like pretty boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like women.

But I know a hot, muscular man when I see one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like women.
> 
> But I know a hot, muscular man when I see one.



Two of my uncles are bodybuilders... I honestly find an overly muscular form to be a bit... bleghish.  Then again, overly skinny isn't much better.  BARTZ MUST EAT MORE DONUTS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Sabin is a fighter, not some overgrown bodybuilder.  I'm sure he's very lean and muscular. Think of an MMA fighter or a relatively muscular underwear model and not Flex Wheeler or something.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 2, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Vaan, wut.



He's pretty popular in Japan apparently.


----------



## Nois (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone should make a FF installment where there's a dominance of hawt females


----------



## blackbird (Mar 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Someone should make a FF installment where there's a dominance of hawt females



Someone tried that with FFX-2 and see how that went.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Someone tried that with FFX-2 and see how that went.



It went pretty good to be honest. 

It sold well, and it was well received by nearly every reviewer.


----------



## Nois (Mar 2, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Someone tried that with FFX-2 and see how that went.


I am biased towards X-2 because it's a sequel to one of the main games, other than that I can't say much 'bout it.


Esura said:


> It went pretty good to be honest.
> 
> It sold well, and it was well received by nearly every reviewer.



That is a nice thing, although not always representative of the title I think.

Anyway, I didn't mean only girls. I mean a FF where the gals play the most gar parts. And there's not dressing up in fancy shit, just good 'ol Final Fantasyness


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

The only thing that really bugged me about X-2 was the incredible girlishness.  It was hideous.  And I'm a girl! DX


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 2, 2011)

X-2 is really weird.

Men avoid it because it's girly.

And women avoid it because it's too girly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-2 is really weird.
> 
> Men avoid it because it's girly.
> 
> And women avoid it because it's too girly.



It was girly in a bad way, though not as bad as a lot of shojo, frankly.  Blegh... you can do girly without it being bad, but it was bad in X-2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2011)

Not to mention the story was shit and you couldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 2, 2011)

The story was average. I've seen much worse.

I also preferred Yuna's character in X-2.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG CECIL'S DLC ALT FOR DISSIDIA IS SO AWESOME!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, that reminds me, I need to get Dissidia now that I have a PSP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, that reminds me, I need to get Dissidia now that I have a PSP.



You gonna import it or are you gonna wait for whenever yoyr country gets it.(sorry, don't know what country your in)


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

You should of been owned a PSP.

Its mandatory.  

My dad spilled pop in mines so I had to take mines apart. D-pad still sticks for some reason even after I took it apart and cleaned it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2011)

FFIVCC 'Kain' and Rosa:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Now if only there was a secret unlock code to see them nekkid.


I was speaking, of course, of the first Dissidia game which I can get right away.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes...Rosa nekkid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd like to see Bahamut x Leviathan hentai.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now if only there was a secret unlock code to see them nekkid.



Final Fantasy IV: Nekkid Collection.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Now that's a definitive collection.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now that's a definitive collection.



Word.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Let's just hope it's for the PS3 to utilize the best possible graphics output.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Young Rydia nekkid or Older Rydia nekkid? Yes to both please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's hoping for a time warp lesbian scene.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 4, 2011)

More FFIVCC images:


----------



## Noitora (Mar 4, 2011)

Moar lesbian scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

Shiva x Terra esper form.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Magus Sisters x Rosa x Yuna

A five some.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 5, 2011)

I think we already established Ultros got all the honeys.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 5, 2011)

Starting to play through FF12 again hoping to actually complete the game this time. Anyone got any advice for me?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think we already established Ultros got all the honeys.



of course he does. he can handle 8 at once.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Starting to play through FF12 again hoping to actually complete the game this time. Anyone got any advice for me?



When you get to the mines, the second bridge has tons of respawning skeletons. You can get a rally good chain going there to grind for both levels and items.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> When you get to the mines, the second bridge has tons of respawning skeletons. You can get a rally good chain going there to grind for both levels and items.



I'll keep that in mind thanks.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> When you get to the mines, the second bridge has tons of respawning skeletons. You can get a rally good chain going there to grind for both levels and items.



I figured that one out on my own.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I like to impart the benefits of my experience.

Seriously though, I'm pretty bad at FFXII. Maybe it's just the fact I never really utilized the Gambit system well but apparently the game is quite easy and everyone beats it at much lower levels than I did.

Granted when i beat the game the final bosses were jokes so I guess I was kinda over-leveled.


----------



## Nois (Mar 5, 2011)

I always do that. FFX's final boss went down in one round


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I like to impart the benefits of my experience.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty bad at FFXII. Maybe it's just the fact I never really utilized the Gambit system well but apparently the game is quite easy and everyone beats it at much lower levels than I did.
> 
> Granted when i beat the game the final bosses were jokes so I guess I was kinda over-leveled.



  I blame the old school SNES era JRPG mentality for overgrinding in PS2 era and beyond JRPGs. You couldn't get far at all in through alot of SNES and Genesis JRPG games without an obscene amounts of grinding, and the final bosses make you want to shit yourself (fucking hate Mother Brain in Phantasy Star II). So you grind and grind so you don't get your ass burned by the final boss, only to realize in newer JRPGs that you didn't have to.


----------



## Nois (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, from what I see in FF XII, its made SO you'd grind.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Favorite FF's again eh?  

FFIX definitely.  Amazing story, great characters + development, good gameplay. Comedy, sadness, frustration -- a good mix. :33


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Favorite FF's again eh?


If we keep getting back to this same topic, that means there really isnt much to talk about on the Final Fantasy front at the moment.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

How about favourite Chocobo theme then?:ho

Mine's the onfe rom IX with VII being close second.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> How about favourite Chocobo theme then?:ho
> 
> Mine's the onfe rom IX with VII being close second.



Favorite chocobo theme those aren't too particularly memorable seeing as FFVII and FFIX's are the only ones I realy remember oh and X's and XII's. How about favorite overworld theme or airship theme.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

World theme: FF IV
Airship theme: FF VII


----------



## The810kid (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> World theme: FF IV
> Airship theme: FF VII



I  agree about the highwind having the best theme but I thought Terra's theme FFIX and VII had the best overworld themes.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

I never liked the IX's theme all that much. Weirdly enough I knew IV's before I knew of Final Fantasy


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

II has a very nice world theme, too.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Never played that one so I wouldn't know. I'm afraid of going below IV


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Never played that one so I wouldn't know. I'm afraid of going below IV



II is VERY different from the other FFs gameplay-wise to the point where it helps if you don't think of it as an FF game while playing it.  It has a VERY good story for its age and a VERY good soundtrack, and you can really see where a lot of plot points from later FF games came from.  Some of the tracks were amazing, seriously:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4pytSJ9Ba4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnhX5KTpOuA[/YOUTUBE]

World Map Theme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP2Md6u2Nvk[/YOUTUBE]



Beautiful.  II has some fantastic music.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 6, 2011)

I liked IX's theme.  I think it could play itself to many aspects of the game & life.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my god, that theme was from TWO 

I... I... I DIDN'T KNOOOOOW

Ok, then I'm going with that as my first with IV's being close second.

the lead in is sooooo fucking goood


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh my god, that theme was from TWO
> 
> I... I... I DIDN'T KNOOOOOW



Yep.  II's music is fantastic.  I'd argue it's amongst the best in the series, actually.




> the lead in is sooooo fucking goood



I know; one really neat thing about II is that while you're walking around to the music, airships will occasionally fly by and stuff.  Very cool.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yep.  II's music is fantastic.  I'd argue it's amongst the best in the series, actually.


 to me it's iconic in its own right. Isn't that motif used in the later games?


I know; one really neat thing about II is that while you're walking around to the music, airships will occasionally fly by and stuff.  Very cool.[/QUOTE]

You mean like, you're walking about and occasionally airships fly by like birds?
I love little things like that

EDIT: OK there! I played the thing in orchestrated version, closed my eyes and almost started cryiong for some weird ass reason

Manly tears of admiration damnit!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> to me it's iconic in its own right. Isn't that motif used in the later games?



I know it was used in VI.  But I'm not sure where else.




> You mean like, you're walking about and occasionally airships fly by like birds?
> I love little things like that



Yeah, just like that.  It's cool. :33
Also, a lot of characters/plot points in later games come from it; you can see the roots of Kain, Faris, Cecil, and others in the game.

It's just... the gameplay/leveling system kills me.  I hate it.  Most people do, actually, and it's why people don't play II much. DX  Shame, really.

Aside from the music, my favorite thing about II was the Emperor.  Holy SHIT.  He is SO awesome.  He's one of my favorite FF villains.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn there is so much FF goodness I havent spent time on yet Just started me some V and now I think I'll have to play II too.

And huh, just remembered I actually DID play II for 5 minutes WAAAAAAAAY in the past, when I was an RPG ignorant...

I love how FF is all just a big pile of awesomeness that draws on itself for inspiration for new stories.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Damn there is so much FF goodness I havent spent time on yet Just started me some V and now I think I'll have to play II too.



I just started replaying IV and V last night out of boredom.  V is freaking hilarious; I love it.




> And huh, just remembered I actually DID play II for 5 minutes WAAAAAAAAY in the past, when I was an RPG ignorant...
> 
> I love how FF is all just a big pile of awesomeness that draws on itself for inspiration for new stories.



Yeah. XD
It took me a long time to buckle down and just play II.  I was very impressed with it, though I didn't like the leveling system at all.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

I've watched the documentary on history of FF and remember II being all like 'wtf is this weird shit mang?!' to me. Gotta play it for the sheer enjoyment of the music. Whic reminds me I gotta find my complete Final Fantasy musci collection. Had all the OSTS, piano collections, concerts and shit.

IT was the size of almost my entire msuic collection...

In V I'm still in Tule. Trying to play the game without a walkthrough tho I'm tempted because I like to experience the game to the fullest. But I think I'll play this one more than once, so who cares.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've watched the documentary on history of FF and remember II being all like 'wtf is this weird shit mang?!' to me. Gotta play it for the sheer enjoyment of the music. Whic reminds me I gotta find my complete Final Fantasy musci collection. Had all the OSTS, piano collections, concerts and shit.
> 
> IT was the size of almost my entire msuic collection...



I've done the same thing with Castlevania music and have been planning to do it with FF music. 




> In V I'm still in Tule. Trying to play the game without a walkthrough tho I'm tempted because I like to experience the game to the fullest. But I think I'll play this one more than once, so who cares.



There are a few spells you can permanently miss out on in V.  And some of them are in freaking weird spots. I found that out the hard way on my first run-through. 
Also special steals and stuff... but that's the case for most FFs, I think.  I don't think any of the missables are VITAL or anything but they are certainly nice to have.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've done the same thing with Castlevania music and have been planning to do it with FF music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have OCD when it comes to those little details

And Imade my sister and mother fns of FF music. My mum's in her 40s and she's able to recognise an FF song nailing the part...

There was a week when she would walk around the house, humming _To Zanarkand_.

Made me love her more

And my sister listens to FF music when she goes to sleep too.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I have OCD when it comes to those little details



Me, too.  I missed a spell at the very end of the game once, saved before I realized what I had done, then in a rage, started the game over again. XD




> And Imade my sister and mother fns of FF music. My mum's in her 40s and she's able to recognise an FF song nailing the part...
> 
> There was a week when she would walk around the house, humming _To Zanarkand_.
> 
> ...



Lol.  My younger sister likes good VG music, too.  She listens to mostly Tales of and Zelda songs.
Though... one of her friends has the Emperor's infamous death cry as her ring-tone. XD


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Dude or are you a dudette?] Zelda's a whole other story for me. Love the art, music and everything about it. In the past a friend wanted to trade me my Power Rangers Battle something cart for A Link to the Past... and I refused


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Dude or are you a dudette?] Zelda's a whole other story for me. Love the art, music and everything about it. In the past a friend wanted to trade me my Power Rangers Battle something cart for A Link to the Past... and I refused



I'm a girl.

Lol.  Ah, I have a bad history of people taking my games... when I didn't want them to.  I lost my only copies of A Link to the Past and Final Fantasy II (actually IV but you know... it was the Hard-Type) to some guy who pawned them off, and my copy of the first version of Ocarina of Time to some friend of one of my older sisters (one where Ganondorf has red blood, mirror shield and the song in the Fire Temple had Islamic references).
As a result, I didn't get to play any of those three games for years, and when I finally found and got other versions of them it was like...


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm a girl.
> 
> Lol.  Ah, I have a bad history of people taking my games... when I didn't want them to.  I lost my only copies of A Link to the Past and Final Fantasy II (actually IV but you know... it was the Hard-Type) to some guy who pawned them off, and my copy of the first version of Ocarina of Time to some friend of one of my older sisters (one where Ganondorf has red blood, mirror shield and the song in the Fire Temple had Islamic references).
> As a result, I didn't get to play any of those three games for years, and when I finally found and got other versions of them it was like...



Thought you were

Hmm, I know how it feels. got my Pokemon stolen once. And I have the comfort of being the older brother. my sister nows better than to touch my shit without me letting her to do so, or under the supervision of my mum.

She even goes as far as to call me if I'm not home and she wants to show her friend my Final Fantasies xD And we're talking showing them the disks...

I'm not letting anyone near my drug of choice


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Thought you were
> 
> Hmm, I know how it feels. got my Pokemon stolen once. And I have the comfort of being the older brother. my sister nows better than to touch my shit without me letting her to do so, or under the supervision of my mum.
> 
> ...



My mom would butcher me if I didn't share my games. XD
I even get kicked out of my bedroom when my younger sister wants to use the computer that I paid for. 
Sometimes I wake up and fall asleep to people screwing around with my stuff in my room.  It's infuriating.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My mom would butcher me if I didn't share my games. XD
> I even get kicked out of my bedroom when my younger sister wants to use the computer that I paid for.
> Sometimes I wake up and fall asleep to people screwing around with my stuff in my room.  It's infuriating.





I feel for you

In my case it would go like that:

*my sister sneaks into my room, takes the FFVII CDs and tries to smuggle them to her room*

My mum: Girl... you know I won't be able to stop him if he finds out you took that...
Sis: *sad face* sigh... imma wait till he comes back then^^

OR

*sis comes into my room when I'm writing my dissertation, takes the FFXII and tries to leave*

Me: *turns around* wtf?
Sis: *stands still for a while* I... can't do that, can I?
Me: *remains still*
Sis *puts down the game* can you come and show my friends the game, please?

True stories


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Lol.  Would that I had that kind of power.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Lol.  Would that I had that kind of power.



I'm a soon-to-be teacher, I got trained in subjugating people

Tho I'm just raging over my Final Fantasies, so my sister just asks and I'm not being an ass about letting her play or something


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

I grew up in a house without anybody having to touch my shit. My sister wasn't interested in any of the stuff I was and my brother lived with his mom. Felt good not having anybody mess with my stuff.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2011)

Good thing i'm a only child


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys just curious but what is your favourite speech by an FF villain? Mine is Orphan's before the 1st fight fight with him have it completely memorized word for word, it's just so epic especially with born anew playing in the background.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6auT2NC0oY[/YOUTUBE]

Warning the above video contains mass epicness and supreme badassness.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Good thing i'm a only child


HAving a younger sibling has its pros. I like it when my sister nags me to give her background info on characters from games and manga. Also, we enjoy watching some anime together. And she's addicted to watching me play games. She makes popcorn and humms the ost tracks, while sitting ebhind me


Shooting burst stream said:


> Hey guys just curious but what is your favourite speech by an FF villain? Mine is Orphan's before the 1st fight fight with him have it completely memorized word for word, it's just so epic especially with born anew playing in the background.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6auT2NC0oY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Warning the above video contains mass epicness and supreme badassness.


I must humbly admit that I never payed that much attention to the villain speeches at the ends of the games. But there certainly were some that I like. Golbez has some nice ones. Kuja and Kefka are probably my favs tho.

 I'm reading bits of FFII and listening to the music, and god damnit. That game seems very dark, gloomy and heavy if you ask me...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya know Kuja never had much in the way of speeches.

So hm. Maybe Bergan from FFXII.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 7, 2011)

Kuja has flair for poetic elegance in his speech, making all his predecessors seem downright ineloquent: 



> "Peace is but a shadow of death,
> Desperate to forget its painful past...
> Though we hope for promising years.
> After shedding a thousand tears,
> ...





> "How was Burmecia?" (auctioneer)
> "Not bad... Better if I didn't have to see those vermin and the ugly elephant-lady. They offend my senses."
> "You must be tired." (auctioneer)
> "It's not over yet. The rest of the vermin must be done away with. ... By the way, did you see a pretty lady in the crowd today?"
> ...



Replaying it at the moment made me realize, that FFIX has some hilarious one-liners and all in all is a fantastic game. It's like the Planescape: Torment of FF and has moved up to be my favorite of the series.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

Kuja, bro. No question. He scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

You know what just came to my mind? They say a girl turns out similar to her mum in the end. 

Makes Garnet one pretty darn to-be-ugly-as-fuck princess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, what was that all about? Her mom was an amorphous blob of ugly.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

Relative to Quina?

Lol, no, they were adopted remember?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I don't remember.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

The game starts off showing Garnet and Eiko on a boat in a storm. They both have horns, Garnet's was removed by the Queen cause it was weird I believe, or maybe she didnt have one. Eiko was like exiled I think? Or removed for whatever reason. Queen adopted Garnet, I think cause she was beautiful.

Trying to remember it makes me want to play it again. I almost feel like I'm completely BSing, but I'm pretty sure I'm right.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 7, 2011)

No, that's Dagger in the boat along with her real mom, whom she strongly resembles. 
Somehow Dagger also bears an uncanny resemblance to Princess Garnet of Alexandria (a somewhat wtf?! moment), where she ends up afterwards. The real Garnet had just passed away, and in order for Dagger to become the new Garnet in the eyes of the public, her horn would have to be removed.

Eiko and parts of her family managed to survive the destruction of Madain Sari.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I actually remember that boat scene now.  I thought that was in the ending though?


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

I remember now, it was both in the ending and the beginning. It was later elaborated on. Thanks!

Ok prople, it's canon that Eiko and Garnet are Ronso females

Playing V right now. Galuf and Boko are silly stuff


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Hey guys just curious but what is your favourite speech by an FF villain? Mine is Orphan's before the 1st fight fight with him have it completely memorized word for word, it's just so epic especially with born anew playing in the background.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6auT2NC0oY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Warning the above video contains mass epicness and supreme badassness.



Wow, your warning means absolutely nothing when the video is staring directly at me when I look down the page. You should of at least spoiler tagged the video.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoilers. 



Wait, I'm never playing that game again. Cool fight, bro.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

That's why I'm using the goddamn flashblock and addblock

No spoilers for me unless I conciously click the shit


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah, sorry about the incorrect IX info then, it's been many years since I last beat it. But I knew I was right for the most part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> That's why I'm using the goddamn flashblock and addblock
> 
> No spoilers for me unless I conciously click the shit


 Go ahead and click it. 


Join us.


It feels good here.



It feels so good.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Go ahead and click it.
> 
> 
> Join us.
> ...





I watch 'em spoilers anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I obtain this wonderful miracle pill?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm reading bits of FFII and listening to the music, and god damnit. That game seems very dark, gloomy and heavy if you ask me...



I've got to say that II was incredibly gutsy in terms of story- it puts the token 1 shocker death per game trend started by IV and continued by almost every subsequent game to complete shame.  It utterly shocked me in that respect.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where can I obtain this wonderful miracle pill?


Surprisingly, I've learned that it's an actual drug


Gaawa-chan said:


> I've got to say that II was incredibly gutsy in terms of story- it puts the token 1 shocker death per game trend started by IV and continued by almost every subsequent game to complete shame.  It utterly shocked me in that respect.


IT seems like XII carries its spirit in terms of being a fight with an empire/human drama more than gaia hypothesis/save the world from UFO kind abusiness. I like me epic syoties like that.


And about V, shit's broken. Any class + Barehanded = team of gods/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've got to say that II was incredibly gutsy in terms of story- it puts the token 1 shocker death per game trend started by IV and continued by almost every subsequent game to complete shame.  It utterly shocked me in that respect.



It wasn't gutsy at all. It just decided that any party member that wouldn't be in yours for more than a dungeon or two would be better off being dead rather than sitting on the sidelines cheering you on. FFIV was actually really clever, I think, since all of the side characters had some significance to the plot even after their respective dramatic departures. Plus all the lack of deaths really reinforced the sacrifices made by those who weren't so fortunate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to develop a spin-off of FFVI called Umaro's Excellent Adventure.

It will feature Umaro and Mog travelling through time in a phone booth, guided by a mysterious and ghostly version of the white Fat Chocobo from FFIV. They have to go through various FFverses and alter the course of their histories in order to preserve balance and ultimately defeat Kefka's evil alterego, the leftover remnant of the magic gods he absorbed, from destroying the space/time continuum.


Who's with me?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in only so long as there's a vegetarian monster who dreams of being a pediatrist even though his race normally eats babies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I will allow this concession.

Let us start work on a script, turn that into a weekly comic strip, and eventually have someone program a game out of it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> IT seems like XII carries its spirit in terms of being a fight with an empire/human drama more than gaia hypothesis/save the world from UFO kind abusiness. I like me epic syoties like that.



The Emperor even inspired one of Kefka's infamous acts of evilness. 




> And about V, shit's broken. Any class + Barehanded = team of gods/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.



Well, at first.  Pretty quickly on weapons+dual-wield become better, especially if you farm for Death Sickles/DoomCuts.




Lyra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't gutsy at all. It just decided that any party member that wouldn't be in yours for more than a dungeon or two would be better off being dead rather than sitting on the sidelines cheering you on. FFIV was actually really clever, I think, since all of the side characters had some significance to the plot even after their respective dramatic departures. Plus all the lack of deaths really reinforced the sacrifices made *by those who weren't so fortunate.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean the *one* that wasn't so fortunate...
Look, I get what you mean (heck, IV is my favorite in the series) but it's difficult to suspend disbelief after the apparent deaths of: Edward, Rydia, Yang, Palom, Porom, Yang AGAIN, and Cid all turn out to not be deaths... That said, it worked well in IV. XD
The problem is that after IV, V, VII, etc... you basically come to expect one or two characters in the game to make a permanent sacrifice, and so far most of the games haven't disappointed- look at XIII.
And after playing/seeing all of those... what happened in II was the LAST thing I expected.  Also, Gordon didn't die, so there! 

But maybe I'm spoiled as the version of II I played had Soul of Rebirth in it.  That was just awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I think we'll need a good roster of playable characters:

Umaro
Mog
Chocobo
Gilgamesh
Bahamut
Cid (FFIX bug version)
Magic Pot
FFI Warrior of Light
FFI Black Mage

Maybe a Rabite from Seiken Densetsu.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

Put Ultros in as an NPC pimp/casino owner. He deserves it.
and Beatrix


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot about Ultros ( how could I?). He should totally be either playable or a recurring character/boss.


----------



## Nois (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I forgot about Ultros ( how could I?). He should totally be either playable or a recurring character/boss.



Or an anti-hero/comedy relief dude who sends you to some missions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps playing as Ultros would be too badass. It'd shake the foundations of reality.

We can take your anti-hero idea and have him compete against Umaro and their paths humorously cross from time-to-time. With sexy results. Like a rivalry but with more tentacles. On his team could be Rydia, Relm, Palom, and Parom all riding his tentacles.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, there's a reason why Ultros has never been playable. He's too awesome for mere mortals to command.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I actually want to start making this game now. Or the comic or something. I just have no artistic skills or writing skills or humor.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just have no artistic skills or writing skills or humor.



I worked that out for myself.


----------



## Nois (Mar 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps playing as Ultros would be too badass. It'd shake the foundations of reality.
> 
> We can take your anti-hero idea and have him compete against Umaro and their paths humorously cross from time-to-time. With sexy results. Like a rivalry but with more tentacles. On his team could be Rydia, Relm, Palom, and Parom all *riding his tentacles.*



I see what you did there



I like where this is going. Ultros could be a bartender at the beginning of the game too
One that knows how to handle women


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

He knows exactly how to handle them and has the tools to do it.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

*Full Life on thread*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcS0oZj-v8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I almost started on the comic idea last night but played Radiant Historia instead.


----------



## Nois (Mar 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> *Full Life on thread*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcS0oZj-v8[/YOUTUBE]


Haha, I was commenting on this being the awesome some time ago too


CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost started on the comic idea last night but played Radiant Historia instead.



Aww, dont worry Crazy, the best ideas always come when you're busy doing something else. In case of writing, a good 'something else' is drinking or smoking pot, though. My Polish teacher taught me that once


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I have considered employing the aid of either hallucinogens or other mind-altering drug to assist me in my writing endeavors, but I have yet to attempt any.


----------



## Nois (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, so depending on what you take, the villain wil prolly differ. Let's see:

Shrooms: Ultimecia
MDMA: Kefka
Acid: Kuja


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

What if I take a cocktail of all of those? 


Then the villain can only be an amalgamation of Ultros and Chupon (think Chupon with Ultros' tentacles riding the Doom Train which is fused with Bahamut and riding Leviathan).


----------



## Nois (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if I take a cocktail of all of those?
> 
> 
> Then the villain can only be an amalgamation of Ultros and Chupon (think Chupon with Ultros' tentacles riding the Doom Train which is fused with Bahamut and riding Leviathan).



And Charlie Sheen rides that shit man. If you take all of those at once then the obvious choice for the final villain is Charlie Sheen


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> *Full Life on thread*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcS0oZj-v8[/YOUTUBE]



Oh so you want an awesome battle track then try born anew on for size though Seymour's battle theme is still better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InLeRju2eOo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome special boss battle music eh?


----------



## Nois (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark FUCKING Messenger wins... yet again.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Awesome special boss battle music eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, you want a Final Fantasy Music?


----------



## The810kid (Mar 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Awesome special boss battle music eh?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2011)

Jenova Absolute is awesome and way better than J-E-N-O-V-A which has gotten too much undue exposure when compared to Absolute.

IMO anyway.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jenova Absolute is awesome and way better than J-E-N-O-V-A which has gotten too much undue exposure when compared to Absolute.
> 
> IMO anyway.



Agreed it was more epic than One Winged Angel if you ask me which really doesn't set that great of a mood the same can be said about Dancing Mad.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Speaking of FF music... I just got a new Ipod, one that can actually fit all my music and then some on it, so... does anyone know where I could find the OSTs in rar or zip folders?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 10, 2011)

On the topic of ff music I must respectfully take back my comment about FFXII music. After listening to more of it is actually pretty good, but it's still not one of the best though. 

Battle on the big bridge (any version) kicks One winged Angel's (any version) ass who aggrees.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2011)

How about this special boss music? One of my personal favs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPW-k0-tr30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Mar 10, 2011)

^I dunz recall. 



Shooting burst stream said:


> Battle on the big bridge (any version) kicks One winged Angel's (any version) ass who aggrees.



Not me, not ever.
Part of OWA's appeal back then was that it was the only music piece in the game to feature actual singing - a flash of shining light in MIDI darkness.  

On boss battle themes, I'm quite fond of FFIV's: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cJe5v5lLKk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The music itself is like a boss battle: It starts off ominous and serious, but as it goes on becomes 'lighter' and more encouraging, ending almost like a victory fanfare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Azhra said:


> ^I dunz recall.



Come on, really? Its when ultimecia junctions herself to griever if I recall.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2011)

While surely not as good as most everything else mentioned, I rather liked the last couple of boss themes in X-2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg51X-p2TZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2011)

Good news everyone!

I'm horribly, horribly broke. Well that's not the good nws. But yeah my lack of cash is why I haven't gotten that PS3 I talked about a few months back.

So the good news is my brother-in-law, who knows a guy, is getting a PS3 and giving it to me. On the one hand it's an extreme act of generosity and I'm really grateful. Then again I have loaned him and my sister a few hundred dollars which is why I'm totally broke.

So I think it evens out.

I'll probably have to sell a few things to get credit at GameStop if I want FFXIII though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm horribly, horribly broke. Well that's not the good nws. But yeah my lack of cash is why I haven't gotten that PS3 I talked about a few months back.
> 
> So the good news is my brother-in-law, who knows a guy, is getting a PS3 and giving it to me.



 I don't know whether you're very lucky or very unlucky. 



Edit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtCuqVNtQKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say very lucky. People don't just give away PS3s.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd say very lucky. People don't just give away PS3s.



Dewd, a PS3 would make me happy whether I was broken or not. I mean, if it gets THAT bad then you can always sell it right? Win-win situation.

@Gaawa-chan, no matter what, my inner music cock is recently hard only for FFII music

Tho Kefa is boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Dewd, a PS3 would make me happy whether I was broken or not. I mean, if it gets THAT bad then you can always sell it right? Win-win situation.
> 
> @Gaawa-chan, no matter what, my inner music cock is recently hard only for FFII music
> 
> Tho Kefa is boss.


What about Umaro?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

Why is it, whenever I pop in here, all you guys talk about is the music?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

Because we're secretly gay for music.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Why is it, whenever I pop in here, all you guys talk about is the music?



Because the second best thing about Final Fantasy is the music.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because we're secretly gay for music.





Smidgen said:


> Because the second best thing about Final Fantasy is the music.



Well, yeah, I guess I can hardly complain considering I'm going to the Distant Worlds tour on my birthday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I went to that Tour de Japan thingamajob. So fucking epic.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude, Tour de Japon should be a regular thing. Shit's the best, epic even ever!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, mother-fuckers need to come to Colorado though. We got a Symphony thing here.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

Dudes, I just started dling complete FF osts, records, singles and stuff:33


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

I had one too, but it got lost when we were moving

Now imma slaughter my last.fm with Uematsu compositions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I may have lost mine, too, actually. I haven't seen it in a while.

Maybe it's time to make a new one.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2011)

So this dungeon theme is underrated.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

I always liked it


----------



## blackbird (Mar 11, 2011)

As great as it is, the music doesn't work so well outside the games for me. 

It's like a sandwich made of bread only.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

Azhra said:


> As great as it is, the music doesn't work so well outside the games for me.
> 
> It's like a sandwich made of bread only.



I'd go with the comparison in a different manner. If FF was a sandwich, the music would be the meat in it. To me a FF game is a dual entity, what contributes to it are the plot and the music.

If the music is bad, the plot will not manage on its own. I mean, music sets the mood, and expresses the feelings. If someone fails to get into the game, or understand the feelings by reading the texts, the music will help evoke desired attitudes in him.

Though, I certainly get you. There are some tracks which are only nice to me when I listen to them, and when I hear them in the game, I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=div0mNSrY6w[/YOUTUBE]

Just recently played FF8, I remember the shit storm when I first saw this. I loved Seifer, and knew he wouldn't die that easily!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Man I have not posted here in awhile....what was the last topic of subject here?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2011)

How Final Fantasy is really all about recognizing that Nazi Supermen are our superiors.

Also good special boss music.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2011)

goood special boss music eh? hhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> @Gaawa-chan, no matter what, my inner music cock is recently hard only for FFII music



It does that to people. 



Nois said:


> Dudes, I just started dling complete FF osts, records, singles and stuff:33



Me, too.  I've made a list of FF CDs to find/check out.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How Final Fantasy is really all about recognizing that Nazi Supermen are our superiors.
> 
> Also good special boss music.


Well, as a matter of fact we COULD argue that none of the FF characters was _regular_.


Gaawa-chan said:


> It does that to people.
> 
> Me, too.  I've made a list of FF CDs to find/check out.


Oh, what is this _send_ button here for


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh, what is this _send_ button here for



Omg... 

I wuuuuuuuuuuv you...


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad I could help you


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Special boss music?  IV, V, and VI, man... Archfiends, Gilgamesh, Zeromus, Neo Exdeath, and Kefka... great boss music.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Imma be generic and say One-winged Angel was awesome


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Friend just let me borrow ff13. And I dunno if I should say this, but I'm enjoying it 

When I die I retry just before the last battle?! shit's easy as fuck DD


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Imma be generic and say One-winged Angel was awesome



I like that one, too.  But fans seem to either over-hype it or hate on it just to be cool, which is incredibly lame...

OH CRAP!  I made the mistake of turning on Dancing Mad when I have somewhere I need to go and now I don't want to leave! XD


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Hahaha, well FFVII is stuck in the limbo between being awesome and overrated. I always liked it, and it was my first FF so I have a major sentiment for it. Nanaki's theme, Cid's theme, and some other songs are just great for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't mean to break this threads topic right now but I got a quick question on VIII. What item refines ino a Eva-J scroll and how many do I need. God I hope its not a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't mean to break this threads topic right now but I got a quick question on VIII. What item refines ino a Eva-J scroll and how many do I need. God I hope its not a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Huh, always thought you could make a Eva-J scroll. Guess I was wrong. Oh well, saves me the trouble. Thanks Nois.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Sure thing bro/sis


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

brb fapping over Tifa.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sure thing bro/sis



I'm a dude. Didn't mean to confuse ya. 

I will say you are the first person that didn't know what gender I was.. Gave me a good laugh so thanks for that.



Noitora said:


> brb fapping over Tifa.



You wouldn't be the first I'm sure. Fapping to tifa is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Tifa fap. The best way to fap.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Tifa and rikku are my favs

Tho I don't fap to any of them


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll agree with that.

Though if she was only a bit more evil she could go up to 11.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually liked Yuffie's design more, and then Advent Children came into the picture


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Tho I don't fap to any of them



Wait, what? 

Did I hear that right?


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Did I hear that right?



Yup, I'm one of the 'no fapping to ff girls'

I do have dirty thoughts about them tho


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually liked Yuffie's design more, and then Advent Children came into the picture



Yes, Yuffie is awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yup, I'm one of the 'no fapping to ff girls'
> 
> I do have dirty thoughts about them tho



When I see all the things on the internet I wouldn't know how not to fap to them. I gotta hand it to ya.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yes, Yuffie is awesome.



That she is

Tifa's cool too tho, never gonna take that from her. But I'm not a fan of 36DD tittays or whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> That she is
> 
> Tifa's cool too tho, never gonna take that from her. But I'm not a fan of 36DD tittays or whatever.



Yuffie is awesome 'cause the only line she gets in Advent Children is "WHO DA FUCK STOLE MY FUCKING MATERIA? WHEN I FIND THE BASTARD, I'M GONNA MAKE THEIR SKULL LOOK LIKE THE NORTHERN CRATER!!"

She got _style_.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2011)

"Hey, Boobs! Try that again, just one more time!" -Yuffie

It's almost worth not getting Yuffie in your party until Tifa is the party lead for the brief time on Disk 2.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Yuffie isn't bad at all. Barret is God.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't forget Vincent as badass as he is.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't forget Vincent as badass as he is.



If it wasn't for Dirge of Cerberus, I'd fully agree with you. That game did _wonders_ for his reputation.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> If it wasn't for Dirge of Cerberus, I'd fully agree with you. That game did _wonders_ for his reputation.



Dammit, now why'd you have to go and bring THAT up?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Dammit, now why'd you have to go and bring THAT up?



'Cause I still don't get how Rosso survived against Cloud.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> 'Cause I still don't get how Rosso survived against Cloud.



Hey, I wanna know the answer to that faggetry too.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

I mean, hell, Cloud solo's Sephiroth and barely a year later Rosso doesn't get oneshot by him? Silly game is obviously not canon.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> "Hey, Boobs! Try that again, just one more time!" -Yuffie
> 
> It's almost worth not getting Yuffie in your party until Tifa is the party lead for the brief time on Disk 2.


, never seen that.


Noitora said:


> Yuffie isn't bad at all. Barret is God.





Murakazu said:


> Don't forget Vincent as badass as he is.


These statements are true. I would always have a team of Cloud Barret and Vince. Vince's design was so fucking awesome for me back then


Lyra said:


> I mean, hell, Cloud solo's Sephiroth and barely a year later Rosso doesn't get oneshot by him? Silly game is obviously not canon.


I guess it's good I never played that thing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> I guess it's good I never played that thing



Yes, it is very good that you haven't or you'd be screaming bullshit every five minutes.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

Shame that this kinda thing happens to nice characters.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

What game is this about, The one where you play Vincent?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Yes.

Shelke was the only decent thing about DoC.

Well that and Gackt's songs.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't forget Vincent as badass as he is.








Lyra said:


> I mean, hell, Cloud solo's Sephiroth and barely a year later Rosso doesn't get oneshot by him? *Silly game is obviously not canon. *



Indeed.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Hm, I did not like it


----------



## Nois (Mar 13, 2011)

I got 'em soundtracks my family's already humming their fav songs:ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I got 'em soundtracks my family's already humming their fav songs:ho



What songs does your family like?


----------



## Nois (Mar 13, 2011)

My mum always liked To Zanarkand, my sis is the chocobo themes' fan, and she also loves VII's theme. My dad is new to this and he just spouts some melodies from time to time, but I think he likes IV's overworld theme most.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2011)

No way in hell I can get my family into FF songs. They like the songs in America too much to care.


----------



## Nois (Mar 13, 2011)

You know, it's not like they all liked it. My sis was the first one obviously cos she watched me play and listened to the music. Then she listened to tjem with me. My mum got _used_ to them, and eventually grew to like them a lot. And then there is my dad, who just always liked consoles, and Nintendo in particular, so yeah:ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I got 'em soundtracks my family's already humming their fav songs:ho



Lol, my little sister and I listened to Dancing Mad like... thirty times yesterday.


----------



## Nois (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha, me and my sister listen to stuff all the time too. Like, we once competed for who's listened to Terra's theme more xD


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm so jealous....seriously.

I'm the odd duck in my family with my gaming/anime hobby, especially when it comes to my elder brothers.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so jealous....seriously.
> 
> I'm the odd duck in my family with my gaming/anime hobby, especially when it comes to my elder brothers.



Well, I'm the only hardcore gamer. XD
My oldest sister is good but she doesn't play them much.
My second sister only plays Tetris and racing games.
My little sister almost never plays games but she likes the stories and music.
My parents both really like RPGs (they were D&D players so that's not really a surprise) and other games, but play them rarely.


My family's big on music, so good video game music is always welcome.  Dancing Mad is great because it's like Bach on acid or something and I love Bach.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Well, I'm the only hardcore gamer. XD
> My oldest sister is good but she doesn't play them much.
> My second sister only plays Tetris and racing games.
> My little sister almost never plays games but she likes the stories and music.
> ...


- My mom only play Pacman.
- My dad doesn't play games (he wish he could though), however he do like animes and comics and drawing so we are much in common in that aspect. Actually, other than the gaming factor, we have much, much more in common than not. He is my best friend...sad as that may sound.
- My oldest brother only play fighters (and suck). Hates all RPGs.
- My second oldest brother only play fighters (and suck) and sport games. Hates all RPGs.


As for music...well lets just say I'm much, much more diverse in my genre of music I like.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2011)

So is it pretty much set that Tifa is FF's mascot character?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa has big titties.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Never liked Tifa. Her bland character model, macho fighting style or annoying Limit Break. 

Plot-wise, sure thanks for sorting out Cloud's f'ed up mind, but prior to and past that one incident, she contributed little else than "No, nevermind." and "Cloud...". 

I mad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa isn't on my top 10 either. 


Unless I was making a top 10 biggest tits list.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So is it pretty much set that Tifa is FF's mascot character?



Hell no. Anyone in the team has a better shot at the mascot post than Tifa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Mascot should be someone cool.


Like Ultros. He'd be a perfect mascot.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

I always treated Cait Sith as a mascot, since I never played him much and he was just funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Well the only canon mascot was Mog and I think it was only in the US. He was on the cover.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow the Tifa hate in full effect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't hate Tifa.


I just don't particularly care for her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Smells like hating to me.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa's kewt and shit, but in general she was always as useful to me as Cait Sith She was just a lot device with tits. Thos I liked her as a char somewhat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa:


shitty limit break (I don't like that kind of shit no matter how powerful it might be)
decent character but not more decent than anyone else so I never used her
moderately relevant to story, but not that interesting
huge, gargantuan, swollen, bloated titties ()
kinda all right in the movie
afterthought
She's decent, but she's not top 20 in my character list.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Crazy and Nois I would love to see the list you make for other characters like her. Just 10. If not...your haters....and your gonna hate.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa is cool and I liked her limit break. She was neither bland nor deep she was just right. 

And she has big titties.  Dem hipz too.  
I like that she's a chick who can brawl.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

Vasto, if it helps you, I kinda feel the same about most of VIII's cast, Dagger, Amarant, and some other characters a lot of people like ALOT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Crazy and Nois I would love to see the list you make for other characters like her. Just 10. If not...your haters....and your gonna hate.


 Explain what you're asking for here.

You want a list of 10 mediocre characters, or do you want a list of 10 better characters?

Or do you want a list of things for 10 other characters that make them suck as much as she does?


I'm confused.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

Tifa's problem was Yuffie. Or that Cloud looked better in a dress. Take your pick.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Geez, I come in this thread and I see lots of negativity towards Tifa. But hey, if thats how some of you feel then thats that. I can't change what you think.

And nois I'm sure you meant to write the roman numeral for 9 and not 8, right?


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

No I think he meant in addition to FF8's cast.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought everyone liked Tifa, lol.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyone does, they are just hating, or bandwagon hating cause it's fun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> No I think he meant in addition to FF8's cast.



Oh yeah, now I see. Whoops...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never liked Tifa that much.

But I don't hate her either. I'm neutral. She's forgettable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> Vasto, if it helps you, I kinda feel the same about most of* VIII's cast, Dagger, Amarant*, and some other characters a lot of people like ALOT.



 GASP! DOUBLE GASP! Heart attack gasp!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Explain what you're asking for here.
> 
> You want a list of 10 mediocre characters, or do you want a list of 10 better characters?
> 
> ...



10 mediocre characters like the one you made for Tifa. If you can then I will withdraw my statement that your a hater hating.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

You know how long that would take? 

First I'll have to think up 10 characters. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know how long that would take?
> 
> First I'll have to think up 10 characters. I'll get back to you on that one.



 It did not have to be immediate. I am an understanding person.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Well here are 10 people I didn't care about:

Dagger
Lightning (too easy?)
Setzer
Cait Sith
Vincent
Yuna
Tidus
Palom
Parom
Cid (FFVII)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

I really find a few of those interesting.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

You know, my bitching about a character does not mean that I hate said character in the least. My personal preference is just different doesn't mean I didn't like VIII or any other cast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Dagger: 


I barely knew she existed
Eiko was better
her summons weren't really good and didn't come until I had already picked a better team
she was kinda slutty, let's be honest
Lightning:


the phrase "bland character" was invented for her via time travel
I never really cared for her story at all, if she had one that is
She wasn't Sazh
She wasn't Sazh
*She wasn't Sazh*
Setzer:

other than his wife dying he had no story at all
his attacks all sucked
his slot sucked
his stats sucked
he was only good with a certain setup
he got played by a cheap double-sided coin trick
Cait Sith:


he's a bad guy
he's boring
his limit sucked more then Tifa's
his attacks were garbage
he was an ugly, bastardized version of a good Squaresoft staple (Moogles)
he had a zipper for fuck's sake


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> [/LIST]Setzer:
> 
> other than his wife dying he had no story at all
> his attacks all sucked
> ...



Hmm, actually I think I like both of them character-wise, and Setzer became one of my favs after my recent playthrough. His slot is actually useful, and I like his attitude.

Cait/Reeve is actually interesting to me, he shows how Shinra is not all bad guys, but people stuck in the situation. And he makes me laugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Se[l]tzer was just kinda bland to me. I never used him that much in any of my playthroughs. Anything he could do (which his best thing was that loaded dice trick) could be done by other characters even better anyway.

As for that fat moogle bastard, once a bad guy always a bad guy.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 14, 2011)

I never cared for Tifa, but I can say the same about most of VII's cast.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

I liked Cid and Red tho. Cid's a boss


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

Cid: "MAKE THE TEA BITCH"


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Cid and Red were the best damn characters in 7. They were in my final party.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm.......


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Cid and Red were the best damn characters in 7. They were in my final party.



Yuffie and Red for me the last time I played the game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2011)

Yuffie Yuffie Yuffie.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 14, 2011)

Quina for God.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2011)

I never used Quina.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 14, 2011)

Quina, if you get all his/her blue magic far surpasses Vivi in usefulness. Quina is a godly character to have in your team if used right.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2011)

Vivi was never useful either.  I used him though, cause he was just stronger than the other ones, so he was just there for me. I love Freya's abilities. Never used her attack though, as it was weaker than Garnet's, even. Dragon crest = best move evar.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 14, 2011)

Zidane, Freya, Garnet and Quina is the best team.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

Quina and Vivi da best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Steiner solos.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 14, 2011)

The thing is, Steiner actually does the excat opposite, and needs Vivi to be worth anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Not to mention his trance doesn't give him any special ability like everyone else has.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Noitora said:


> The thing is, Steiner actually does the excat opposite, and needs Vivi to be worth anything.



 More like Vivi needs him to be anything.



Murakazu said:


> Not to mention his trance doesn't give him any special ability like everyone else has.



 His armor goes from rusty to bright, shiny and a face guard. How dare you say nothing happens.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> His armor goes from rusty to bright, shiny and a face guard. How dare you say nothing happens.





Thats, thats something for sure....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2011)

Steiner & Freya were monsters when it came to Ozma


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I liked Cid and Red tho. Cid's a boss


They were the only characters in the party that I liked. For secondary characters I liked Hojo, Rufus and Reno.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Not to mention his trance doesn't give him any special ability like everyone else has.



Doesn't he, like, do triple damage? Either way, the only party worth having in FFIX is one that includes Vivi and Quina.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Thats, thats something for sure....



....I win.



BrightlyDim said:


> Steiner & Freya were monsters when it came to Ozma



 Yeah that stupid OP Marble.



Lyra said:


> Doesn't he, like, do triple damage? Either way, the only party worth having in FFIX is one that includes Vivi and Quina.



Vivi AND Quina? For me it has to be either or.


----------



## Nois (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't say I didn't like VII's cast at all or something. Each character had something to him/her that would make me like them. Cid was all grumpy and shit, Vincent was quiet and bizarre. Yuffie was just, ADD in a lovable way. Red was a kid doggie. Cloud was broken and had to get some tittay treatment to get better. And Barret was a 50Cent/Terminator mashup. What's not to like?

And I agree that Quina is boss with that Blue Magic. And his/hers theme is so nice to listen to. Funny thing though, I've only played IX once and it was long ago, I don't really remember what my preferable team was.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Quick question for anyone about XIII. Who do you think is the best medic, vanille or hope?


----------



## blackbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Freya, Amarant and Quina filled out the slots of my "perfect" game a few weeks ago (didnt get all the cards - friggin random card game ). 

Everything was a breeze. Grand Dragons, Hades, Quale, Ozma - you name it, it died with little trouble (finished at lvl ~76). With Rei's Wind/Auto-Regen + White Wind, there's no need to have an actual "healer" in the party, and Quina's big damage is both cheaper, more diverse and faster than both Dagger and Eiko's. 

Sure, nobody can touch Steiner's physical damage output before they all cap at 9999, but Amarant's faster, has a better skill set and is only one step behind him strength-wise.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Quick question for anyone about XIII. Who do you think is the best medic, vanille or hope?



Hope is better.  Vanille gets access to higher-level spells earlier on but Hope has a higher magic stat and is an all-around better medic and synergist.  He's also the best ravager.
However, he's got a lot less HP.
Some people use both of them.  I guess you could just choose according to which one you like more.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Vivi AND Quina? For me it has to be either or.



I prefer my Mages. 



Murakazu said:


> Quick question for anyone about XIII. Who do you think is the best medic, vanille or hope?



Hope has the highest Magic stat in the game.
Fang has the highest Attack stat in the game.
Lightning has the second highest of both.

There's really no reason to use a different team.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 14, 2011)

It's also worth noting that some people like to control their medic of choice because the AI isn't too good and differentiating between different levels of healing magic.

On a side note, why do I know this stuff?  I've never played XIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hope has the highest Magic stat in the game.
> Fang has the highest Attack stat in the game.
> Lightning has the second highest of both.
> 
> There's really no reason to use a different team.



I'd just thought I'd change it up a bit. A guy can get bored very easily.
Plus for some reason when vanille moves her hips side to side in battle it mezmerizes me.



Gaawa-chan said:


> It's also worth noting that some people like to control their medic of choice because the AI isn't too good and differentiating between different levels of healing magic.
> 
> On a side note, why do I know this stuff?  I've never played XIII.



Hey, as long as you know I won't ask questions.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

Sazh has a chocobo in his afro, all your arguements are invalid.

The next mafia game should be a Final Fantasy one,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

noitora who are your roles and their abilities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Cid didn't even have a story. I didn't like him too much. He was funny, kinda, for the short time he existed, but then he disappeared. I never once used him on my team after I figured out he was totally worthless.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cid didn't even have a story. I didn't like him too much. He was funny, kinda, for the short time he existed, but then he disappeared. I never once used him on my team after I figured out he was totally worthless.



 back to your list....7 more to go....hater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I was hoping you had forgotten about that.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I mean I didn't want to keep listing reasons.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dagger:
> 
> 
> I barely knew she existed
> ...



Dagger had the best character development any Final Fantasy Love interest could have how was she forgettable and in what way do you mean Eiko was better? From a story perspective or gameplay? Also Slutty what where did you get that from CMX the girl originally had the mind set of a stick up the butt princess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I made the slutty part up. I just didn't like her. 

Eiko was hotter.  And better at summoning shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dagger:
> 
> 
> I barely knew she existed
> ...



Dagger/Sarah/Garnet Was perhaps the the most interesting character in FF9.  Reeve/Cait sith basically showed that Shinra are not all bad and at the same time Avalanch were not pure good either.  The bombing of 2 reactors were nothing more than terrorist acts you perform with hundreds of civilians killed.  Having Cait Sith chew out Barrett over the hypocrasy of Barrett regarding the bombings was one of the best parts of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Meh, to each their own I say. I didn't like Dagger at all. I liked her ass, that's it. I was more interested in everything else that was happening than Dagger's drama.

As for Cait Sith, he did have a couple of okay scenes. But otherwise he didn't exist. He's like the side character that you can easily never use and forget about in every other game.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

Underrated character Freya if only they would have given her more development after the whole war with Burmecia and Cleyra.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Meh, to each their own I say. I didn't like Dagger at all. I liked her ass, that's it. I was more interested in everything else that was happening than Dagger's drama.
> 
> As for Cait Sith, he did have a couple of okay scenes. But otherwise he didn't exist. He's like the side character that you can easily never use and forget about in every other game.



So CMX what characters do you like? I demand a list from each game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Let's see here...

FFI: all of them, I guess.
FFII: I really liked that dragoon guy you got later on.
FFIII: All of them.
FFIV: Yang, Kain, Cecil, FuSoYa, Tellah, Rydia, Edge--basically everyone but Palom and Parom (couple of worthless, overrated fucks).
FFV: Everyone, but I especially liked Galuf.
FFVI: Most of them, but especially Celes, Umaro, Sabin, and Cyan.
FFVII: Yuffie because she's hot.
FFVIII: I don't remember. Maybe nobody. Squall was okay.
FFIX: Eiko, Steiner, Steiner, Steiner.
FFX: Nobody. At all. Wait, Auron was cool.
FFXII: That chick with the ass.
FFXIII: Sazh and Snow.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2011)

Your list is shameful.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's see here...
> 
> FFI: all of them, I guess.
> FFII: I really liked that dragoon guy you got later on.
> ...



Snow not too judge as I didn't find a problem with Snow I'd thought you'd dislike him as well from this list and also seeing as many people hated the guy. You get points for liking Celes I would assume more than Terra. But I'm surprised you didn't like Vivi, Zidane, Freya or Lulu, Basch, Balthier, Fang and no one from FFVII outside of Yuffie who gets alot of hate?:amazed Your tastes truely are something my friend. Out of curiosity what makes you like such a random character like Umaro who had no purpose but not Caithsith or Quina and other characters like that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Your list is shameful.


 Let's see your list. 


The810kid said:


> Snow not too judge as I didn't find a problem with Snow I'd thought you'd dislike him as well from this list and also seeing as many people hated the guy. You get points for liking Celes I would assume more than Terra. But I'm surprised you didn't like Vivi, Zidane, Freya or Lulu, Basch, Balthier, Fang and no one from FFVII outside of Yuffie who gets alot of hate?:amazed Your tastes truely are something my friend. Out of curiosity what makes you like such a random character like Umaro who had no purpose but not Caithsith or Quina and other characters like that?


 Vivi and those other people are overrated. Vivi is *okay*, but I don't particularly love him or anything. 

Barret was cool, too. Yuffie was a ninja and she was hot, what's not to love about her?

As for Umaro I like him for his simplicity. He's a mindless berserker sasquatch who is buff as hell and more powerful than anyone, physically speaking. I also quite enjoy his theme music. Quina wasn't that bad, I just didn't favor her all that much.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's see your list.
> 
> Vivi and those other people are overrated. Vivi is *okay*, but I don't particularly love him or anything.
> 
> ...



I see your list doesn't mean you hate characters just they just don't make you go OMFG this character is God see Tifa fans you should feel better now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

If Tifa had a better limit break I would've used her a lot more. I generally like characters that beat the hell out of things with their fists.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Tifa had a better limit break I would've used her a lot more. I generally like characters that beat the hell out of things with their fists.



So in terms of characters you used in battle who did you like?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Barret for his long-range attacks, Cloud of course, and I think I primarily used RedXIII for my third wheel.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the enemy skill/blue magic type characters a lot in the series, I just never end up using them, but it makes grinding and testing random enemies a lot more fun though.

Offtopic:
Distinctive battle styles is something I wish Suikoden would do more of, with their large character rooster. Probably too much to ask for though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate blue magic, honestly. It takes too much effort to learn them for generally weak rewards. Some of the skills can be overpowered and broken early, but usually they are outmatched endgame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny CMX....I thought your favorite for VI would be Ultros...I guess you finally admit the superiority of Gilgamesh over him?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I wasn't counting NPCs and boss units.


Otherwise Ultros would be my favorite character from FFVI, though Umaro is still very close to that.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

Back to the character conversation I myself have liked a majority of Final Fantasy's characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Which ones do you hate?


----------



## The810kid (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which ones do you hate?



thats the thing I'm not one for simply hating many characters in fiction I tend to like even the most hated characters somewhat but Vaan being a main character urks the hell out of me oh and Rinoa I really despise her. Selphie was annoying as hell as well. Steiner early on in the game was annoying. Other than that I don't reallly hate too many Final Fantasy characters.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2011)

Same. There are characters I dislike only slightly below my favs, but not hate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wasn't counting NPCs and boss units.
> 
> 
> Otherwise Ultros would be my favorite character from FFVI, though Umaro is still very close to that.



 Gilgamesh>Ultros


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

The810kid said:


> thats the thing I'm not one for simply hating many characters in fiction I tend to like even the most hated characters somewhat but Vaan being a main character urks the hell out of me oh and Rinoa I really despise her. Selphie was annoying as hell as well. Steiner early on in the game was annoying. Other than that I don't reallly hate too many Final Fantasy characters.


Well that's what I meant. Maybe I use the term hate too liberally. I don't really hate any of the characters either.



VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh>Ultros


 You take that back. 

Even if badass was measured in arms, Ultros wins out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

ULTROS DOES NOT EVEN HAVE ARMS!

 Gilgamesh morphs.  Now you think about that one.


----------



## Nois (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Tifa had a better limit break I would've used her a lot more. I generally like characters that beat the hell out of things with their fists.



Sabin and Zell were GODS imo. Tifa was just a mix of Sabin and Setzer, which is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ULTROS DOES NOT EVEN HAVE ARMS!
> 
> Gilgamesh morphs. Now you think about that one.


Tentacles, arms--same difference.  

Ultros also morphs. He turns into an uber badass after you fight him like three times. Then you have to have Relm bail your ass out by playing to his soft spot for lolis.



Nois said:


> Sabin and Zell were GODS imo. Tifa was just a mix of Sabin and Setzer, which is not necessarily a good thing.


Indeed, I loved Sabin even though is blitzes were a bit tedious to pull off toward the end when everyone else could do 19,998 damage without having to enter a combination.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2011)

Tentacles are both arms AND legs.

And...other things, if you happen to be watching a hentai.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Which is why Ultros is KING.


----------



## Nois (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tentacles, arms--same difference.
> 
> Ultros also morphs. He turns into an uber badass after you fight him like three times. Then you have to have Relm bail your ass out by playing to his soft spot for lolis.
> 
> ...



Agreed on Ultros

And about Sabin, agreed as well. For the first part of the gme he's like an instant kill for everything, but later I just use a genji glove or Cyan's Gale slash thingy to eliminate multiple enemies. Hell, Setzer's Prism Flash is like 90% of my Slot use, so I go with that too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tentacles, arms--same difference.
> 
> Ultros also morphs. He turns into an uber badass after you fight him like three times. Then you have to have Relm bail your ass out by playing to his soft spot for lolis.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Tentacles are both arms AND legs.
> 
> And...other things, if you happen to be watching a hentai.



 Yeah we now know Ultros's first gig was... 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Which is why Ultros is KING.



 Impressive!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> Agreed on Ultros
> 
> And about Sabin, agreed as well. For the first part of the gme he's like an instant kill for everything, but later I just use a genji glove or Cyan's Gale slash thingy to eliminate multiple enemies. Hell, Setzer's Prism Flash is like 90% of my Slot use, so I go with that too.


 I still used him despite that. 

The most annoying was Cyan. I loved the character but his sword thing was so awful it was worthless. Yes, it was really powerful, but sitting there while the guage filled up... 


VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah we now know Ultros's first gig was...
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive!


 Bow down to King Ultros!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

I am sorry CMX....but a Godgilmesh does not bow before a King.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait to unlock Gilgamesh in Duodecim. He's like the Deadpool of Final Fantasy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Now you gone and done it.

I'm going to have to draw Godtros.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2011)

Godin > all.


----------



## Nois (Mar 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> Godin > all.



Tho Raiden was godawfu[k]l


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Godin can't kill boss monsters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now you gone and done it.
> 
> I'm going to have to draw Godtros.



 You know what CMX you-!



M?hrensalat said:


> Godin > all.



Odin!?...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpXbtiozF4o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I made the slutty part up. I just didn't like her.
> 
> Eiko was hotter.  And better at summoning shit.



DUDE THATS PEDO. bama


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Ultros never got beat. 


Gilgamesh got beat in like 7 different games.


----------



## Nois (Mar 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You know what CMX you-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know that making a point with the oniric VIII is risky right?

On a sienote, if VII's Cid was a dragoon variation, Vincent had some of that Gilgamesh gar, didn't he.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2011)

Gilgamesh didn't lose in every game he appeared in.

You never fought him in IX for instance.

And he is like the strongest dude ever in VIII. Not only has he finally gotten Excalibur, but also the Masamune and Zantetsuken.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2011)

There's Gilgamesh in VII?

Didn't know that.


----------



## Nois (Mar 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> There's Gilgamesh in VII?
> 
> Didn't know that.



I think that was a typo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah my bad. Meant VIII.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-qV8uJZb3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros never got beat.
> 
> 
> Gilgamesh got beat in like 7 different games.



 Never lost you say? I am sorry, but losing to your face is quite embarrassing. As to say....Ultros is ugly!

 And Gilgamesh did not lose in any games. He let them off the hook is more like it. He had to run away so that the quest could actually continue.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Gilgamesh didn't lose in every game he appeared in.
> 
> You never fought him in IX for instance.



He might not have lost, but he was an actual loser, which is 10 times worse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Azhra said:


> He might not have lost, but he was an actual loser, which is 10 times worse.



The greatest treasure hunter is a loser?


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Achieve Treasure Hunter Rank S and you'll discover that he's 


*Spoiler*: __ 



actually the lowest possible rank himself.

 He's been full of shit throughout the game!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

yea but u gotta steal like pretty much nonstop throughout the whole game to get that...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Azhra said:


> ^ Achieve Treasure Hunter Rank S and you'll discover that he's
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 LIES! YOU SPEAK LIES!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Gilgamesh exposed.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea but u gotta steal like pretty much nonstop throughout the whole game to get that...



Not really. Dig up all the Chocographs, check out your share of !'s around the world and steal from bosses. That's all I did and by the time I visited Daguerreo, I was already S-class.


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> LIES! YOU SPEAK LIES!



Azhra, debunking your game losers since 1999


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh exposed.





Nois said:


> Azhra, debunking your game losers since 1999



 Better then being an ugly squid! Or whatever your favorite character is Nois!


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Odin!?...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpXbtiozF4o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This is was a heart-warming moment in the game for me. 
To finally witness something familiar from a FF standpoint, that doesn't play as minuscule a part as chocobos and moogles do, in the game. 

The (major) downside was that Odin was utterly defeated by some slick brat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Azhra said:


> This is was a heart-warming moment in the game for me.
> To finally witness something familiar from a FF standpoint, that doesn't play as minuscule a part as chocobos and moogles do, in the game.
> 
> The (major) downside was that Odin was utterly defeated by some slick brat.



 Its just Gilgamesh>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seifer>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Odin/Ultros.


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Better then being an ugly squid! Or whatever your favorite character is Nois!



I actually love the shit out of Gilgamesh I'm just being mischievous


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Better then being an ugly squid! Or whatever your favorite character is Nois!


 Ultros is an octopus. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Its just Gilgamesh>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seifer>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Odin/Ultros.


 Seifer is a douche. 


Ultros > Kefka > everyone else > Seifer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually love the shit out of Gilgamesh I'm just being mischievous







CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is an octopus.
> 
> Seifer is a douche.
> 
> ...



 Seifer is not a douche. And who cares what Ultros is. The main thing is...He is ugly.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2011)

Gilgamesh is boss. Only he would have an EX Mode that could be absolutely terrible or incredibly broken.



 - All Bravery damage dealt is doubled.
 - All Bravery damage is reduced to 1.
*Naginata* - Attack has greater range.
 - Generates more EX Force than usual.
 - Depletes the opponent's EX Gauge.
 - Has a chance of inflicting Bravery Break.
 - Attack does random damage.
 - The lower Gilgamesh's HP, the higher the Bravery damage done.
His EX Mode has each of his eight arms equip any of those and their effects would be cumulative. Imagine if he equips eight Excaliburs!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Ultros is the best, stop hatin'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

Ultros does have an impressive creative fanbase, despite his somewhat limited appearances in the series. 

Love this one: 


Still, it doesn't make sense that he can survive so long on land unscathed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

That reminds me, is power rangers still going on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

There are Ultros plushies, porn, and even Ultros cookies. 

It should be obvious who is the winner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are Ultros plushies, porn, and even Ultros cookies.
> 
> It should be obvious who is the winner.



 He does not have an action figure!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, there is... The Epic of Gilgamesh. But damn, that dude's an otaku for swords


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> That reminds me, is power rangers still going on?



 If you want to still call it that then yes.



VastoLorDae said:


> He does not have an action figure!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




sorry that was just 1 of his MANY figurines. This is the action figure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Ultros is too epic to capture in the form of an action figure.

Ultros - 5
Gilgamesh - 0


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2011)

...There's an Ultros plushie? Me want.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is too *ugly* to capture in the form of an action figure.
> 
> Ultros - *0*
> Gilgamesh - 6



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

There's a bunch of Ultros stuff.


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



More like

Ultros - 8
Gilgamesh - 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's a bunch of Ultros stuff.



 Ugh my laptop nearly crashed from all that ugly.



Nois said:


> More like
> 
> Ultros - 8
> Gilgamesh - 6



 I see what you did their and your wrong. Gilgamesh can go from 2 to 4 to 6 to 8. Only for Ultro's benefit could it be a tie. Nois I am disappoint in you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ugh my laptop nearly *exploded *from all that *epic gar*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did their and your wrong. Gilgamesh can go from 2 to 4 to 6 to 8. Only for Ultro's benefit could it be a tie. Nois I am disappoint in you.


 Fixed.


Ultros also has cannon FFgirl molestation feats. He felt up Terra. 

Ultros - 1200
Gilgamesh - 0


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys really can't count, can you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Ultros also has cannon FFgirl molestation feats. He felt up Terra.
> ...



 You son of a-Gilgamesh is to much of a gentleman to do what that-that monster Ultros did! He at least tried marriage before rape!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I know how to count from 8 to 1200. It's like this:

8, 141, 1200. Duh.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

oh wait u ppl are arguing bout Ultros vs Giglamesh?!?!?

Ultros.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

Ultros can tentacle rape. What more needs to be said.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

yea basically. lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

b0rt said:


> oh wait u ppl are arguing bout Ultros vs Giglamesh?!?!?
> 
> Ultros.





Murakazu said:


> Ultros can tentacle rape. What more needs to be said.



Get the fuck out the both of you. And take your damn Ultros love with you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Get the fuck out the both of you. And take your damn Ultros love with you.



Aww, no need to be jealous of ultros love now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Aww, no need to be jealous of ultros love now.



 I am just disappoint...disappoint that all of Gilgamesh's awesomeness is overshadowed....overshadowed by a rapist!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually like Gilgamesh. He has some of the best music of all bosses.


It's just that Ultros is 100,000,000,000 times more badass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2011)

I know Ultros is awesome....but he does not have a neck...which means he is not as awesome as Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

He has bigger teeth.


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, Gilgamesh is a thief and a killer


But what would destroy the universe is Gilgamesh riding Ultros

Something like this:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Such an amalgamation of death, destruction, and absolute awesome would shatter the very foundations of reality.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, Gilgamesh is a thief and a killer
> 
> 
> But what would destroy the universe is Gilgamesh riding Ultros
> ...



Bricks shall be shat when you see this.


----------



## Nois (Mar 16, 2011)

Crazy, you should put Gilgamesh into your script as a party member. Optional perhaps. And he and Ultros would go Vivi/Steiner on mobs:ho


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Get the fuck out the both of you. And take your damn Ultros love with you.



WHY U HATIN ON ULTROS???


----------



## Noitora (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2011)

A new challanger appears ^


----------



## Nois (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, Mog and Quina are two other characters I think would rock the FF universe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

b0rt said:


> WHY U HATIN ON ULTROS???



Not hatin Ultros. I love Ultros. Just not as much as Gilgamesh.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 17, 2011)

I wrote this because I was bored; it's a parody of a Beauty and the Beast song:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Laguna:
Gosh, it's amazing to see you, Sir Jecht,
Here in Dissidia Land!
Every guy here'd love to be you, Sir Jecht,
With your epic and armored pimp hand!
There's no man around as beloved as you;
You're everyone's favorite guy!
Everyone's awed and inspired by you,
And it's not very hard to see why...

Laguna:
No one's tough as Sir Jecht!
No one's buff as Sir Jecht!
No one's voice is as awesomely gruff as Sir Jecht's!
For there's no man here that's half as macho;
Perfection, a pure paragon!
You can ask any Wakka or Datto,
And they'll tell you whose team they prefer to be on!

Everyone but Tidus:
No one pumps like Sir Jecht!
Or fist-bumps like Sir Jecht!
Laguna:
No one combos the crap out of chumps like Sir Jecht!
Sir Jecht:
As a blitzballer, yes, I'm intimidating!
Everyone but Tidus:
My, what a guy, that Sir Jecht!

Everyone but Tidus:
Give five "hurrahs!"
Give twelve "hip-hips!"
Vaan:
Sir Jecht is the best,
And the rest is all drips!
*Vaan spills on Sir Jecht and is subsequently pummeled into the ground*

Everyone but Tidus and Vaan, who is now dead:
No one kills like Sir Jecht!
No one chills like Sir Jecht!
Laguna:
In a Blitzball match nobody thrills like Sir Jecht!
The girls save for Lightning:
For there's no one as burly and brawny!
Sir Jecht:
As you see I am built like a god!
Laguna:
Not a bit of him's scraggly or scrawny!
Sir Jecht:
That's right!
There's nothing about me that's remotely flawed!

Everyone but Tidus and Vaan:
No one roars like Sir Jecht!
No one snores like Sir Jecht!
Laguna:
No one catches, feints, shoots, and then scores like Sir Jecht!
Sir Jecht:
No, there's no one as skilled or as high in ratings!
Everyone but Tidus and Vaan:
Ten points for our great Sir Jecht!

Sir Jecht:
When I was a lad I ate forty shoopufs,
Every morning to help me stay hale!
And now that I'm grown I eat fifty shoopufs,
So I'm roughly the size of a whale!

Everyone but Tidus and Vaan:
No one screws like Sir Jecht!
Gives up booze like Sir Jecht!
Laguna:
No one thunders around without shoes like Sir Jecht!
Sir Jecht:
I use ochus in all of my decorating!

Everyone but Tidus and Vaan:
My, what a catch!
Sir Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecht!

Tidus: Will no one hate him with me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Crazy, you should put Gilgamesh into your script as a party member. Optional perhaps. And he and Ultros would go Vivi/Steiner on mobs:ho


Excellet idea. And they can combine powers and morph into a Megazord.

 Yeah, Mog wa pretty cool, too. But what confused me is why he was on the cover with a sword but was a spear user in the game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

So, like, the European version of Duodecim was leaked online yesterday and I've been playing it ever since... Laguna's VA is epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

I almost decided to go ahead and hack my PSP last night but then I played Radiant Historia instead.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost decided to go ahead and hack my PSP last night but then I played Radiant Historia instead.



That reminds me... I did all the side quests necessary to unlock the secret ending in that, so I should go beat the final boss again...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

How many endings (I mean actual endings, not those stupid "oh this and that happened the end" endings) does this game have?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

What do you mean leaked online?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

Noitora said:


> What do you mean leaked online?



The .iso file is everywhere now. It's very easy to find. 

People are actually complainin' 'cause they've got to wait for the European demo to come out before they can unlock Aerith.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

playin FF9 again. gotta love that game. has to be the most underrated FF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

b0rt said:


> playin FF9 again. gotta love that game. has to be the most underrated FF.



not around here it not. generally top 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Most underrated FF is FFV, methinks.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> not around here it not. generally top 3.



shit, most ppl I know didn't like that game.

well, sweet than.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most underrated FF is FFV, methinks.



 I think its III because its like I.



b0rt said:


> shit, most ppl I know didn't like that game.
> 
> well, sweet than.



Most people do not like VIII and II.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most underrated FF is FFV, methinks.



I feel sorry for FFV... It's sandwiched between FFIV and FFVI, two games that far outrank it on the "Best Gaymz EVAR" list. It's a real shame, since FFV comes with some hilarious nonsensen. I think it's the only Final Fantasy game that doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I feel sorry for FFV... It's sandwiched between FFIV and FFVI, two games that far outrank it on the "Best Gaymz EVAR" list. It's a real shame, since FFV comes with some hilarious nonsensen. I think it's the only Final Fantasy game that doesn't take itself seriously.



Its also because it was never exported as well. FF IV and VI came to the states as II and III in those days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think its III because its like I.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not like VIII and II.


 III is also vastly underrated. I think it could have something to do with the DS remake or something, I'm not really sure. I think the NES version was boss.


Lyra said:


> I feel sorry for FFV... It's sandwiched between FFIV and FFVI, two games that far outrank it on the "Best Gaymz EVAR" list. It's a real shame, since FFV comes with some hilarious nonsensen. I think it's the only Final Fantasy game that doesn't take itself seriously.


 It is kind of the bastard child of the SNES if you look at it that way. But it's also the completition of the most badass trilogy of FFs of all time, and it's only marginally under those two games as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is kind of the bastard child of the SNES if you look at it that way. But it's also the completition of the most badass trilogy of FFs of all time, and it's only marginally under those two games as far as I'm concerned.



Hmm... It's hard to say if it's the best trilogy.

FFIV = FFIX
FFV = FFVIII
FFVI = FFVII

I think they're about equal, to be honest. I like FF6 and FF7 equally, I think FF4 and FF9 are better than both... Which leaves FF8 and FF5, two games that're very unique within the series, being left as very much the black sheep of the family even though they're still excellent games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hmm... It's hard to say if it's the best trilogy.
> 
> FFIV = FFIX
> FFV = FFVIII
> ...



 That is a pretty solid comparison that I agree with.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 17, 2011)

The attention or rather lack thereof, that FFV has earned, isn't ill-deserved at all in my book. 

One simply can't ignore the feeling when playing the game, that close to everything else but the Job System got secondary attention - a system which, granted, was an original and welcome idea at the time.

It's not a bad game but most of the other installments were simply better. That's life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hmm... It's hard to say if it's the best trilogy.
> 
> FFIV = FFIX
> FFV = FFVIII
> ...


FFIV - epic
FFV - awesome
FFVI - epic

FFVII - great
FFVIII - decent
FFIX - epic

That's my ranking. Two epic games sandwiched around an awesome one beats out the great/epic around a decent game. FFVIII is kind of iffy. I liked it, but it wasn't very memorable.



Azhra said:


> The attention or rather lack thereof, that FFV has earned, isn't ill-deserved at all in my book.
> 
> One simply can't ignore the feeling when playing the game, that close to everything else but the Job System got secondary attention - a system which, granted, was an original and welcome idea at the time.
> 
> It's not a bad game but most of the other installments were simply better. That's life.


FFV had a good story, some of the best music in the series, humor, badass class system (which really is just modified from FFIII, so it is unfair to say that it's original, though it is more badass), decent difficulty level toward the end (this is adjustable depending on how much you grind).

I think it's easily better than the following games:

FFI
FFII
FFIII
FFMQ
FFVIII
FFX
FFXI
FFXII
FFXIII
FFXIV


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

FFV is not better then X.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

FFV is not better than FFX.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes it is.



You listed a ton of games "worst" then V. FFX is not one of them, and I can make an argument for VIII.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone like the cast in X at all? Not just talking about Tidus either.
Auron is decent, but meh...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Tidus, Khimari, Lulu, Seymour, Rikku, Yuna, Auron, and the storyline worked for it. Played out quite nicely.


----------



## BVB (Mar 17, 2011)

In which twisted world is V better then X ?


----------



## blackbird (Mar 17, 2011)

Lulu is one of my favorite FF characters. Granted, she didn't play a huge part but her design, attitude and grace more than made up for it. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's easily better than the following games:
> 
> FFI
> FFII
> ...



I agree to an extent. I'm with the others on FFX being better and FFVIII being about just as good, if not slightly better, than FFV. Wish I'd played FFXI more though (or rather, that it was more accessible).


----------



## Nois (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I feel sorry for FFV... It's sandwiched between FFIV and FFVI, two games that far outrank it on the "Best Gaymz EVAR" list. It's a real shame, since FFV comes with some hilarious nonsensen. I think it's the only Final Fantasy game that doesn't take itself seriously.


I am playing V right now, damn that game is hilarious and its a grinder's paradise. I'm lvl 21 and just past the graveyard thingy. I'm planning on mastering all the classes for all the characters before getting new jobs...


Lyra said:


> Hmm... It's hard to say if it's the best trilogy.
> 
> FFIV = FFIX
> FFV = FFVIII
> ...


I like the comparison. I like to think of it as each console having its own trilogy.

Seeing how I think that VII is basically an improved VI [in some sense only, don't be hatin' on me], treating VIII as V's counterpart seems legitimate. It's got some ideas, and the love-story theme is an equivalent of taking itself lightly imo. IX on the other hand is Square trying their best to finish it off with the console gen like a boss.

All fits no?


Nightfall said:


> Anyone like the cast in X at all? Not just talking about Tidus either.
> Auron is decent, but meh...



I liked them. And initially I din't like Kimhari very much but he grew on me. A Dragoon/Blue Mage must be awesome. The story didn't shook me enough for my liking tho, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

FFX isn't great tbh. Which is understandable, since Hironobu Sakaguchi left Squaresoft after FFIX.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

Noitora said:


> FFX isn't great tbh. Which is understandable, since Hironobu Sakaguchi left Squaresoft after FFIX.



The biggest reason why I like FFX so much is the combat system, Rikku and Yuna. Yuna, especially. Auron was boss, but Yuna was awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Noitora said:


> FFX isn't great tbh. Which is understandable, since Hironobu Sakaguchi left Squaresoft after FFIX.



 He had a hand in making the game. and also he was responsible for FF: spirits within.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

He created Final Fantasy.

Don't speak of that film. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Nois (Mar 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He had a hand in making the game. and also he was responsible for FF: spirits within.



It always made me angry how much stuff from all the FFs they've cramped into one, medicore at most, movie


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

As terrible as that film is, it's still better than Avatar.


----------



## Nois (Mar 17, 2011)

You don't even realize how much I agree with that

That remark made me barf with laughter


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2011)

Noitora said:


> FFX isn't great tbh. Which is understandable, since Hironobu Sakaguchi left Squaresoft after FFIX.



I personally found to X to be a great game myself.

Much better than XII which was just about above average and XIII which was fucking awful.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2011)

I think X and XII are both good but for very different reasons.

Which is to be expected as they're very different games. 

XII definitely had the better voice-acting though. I'm not even an FFX VA hater like many. It's just XII was straight up better with people like Baltheir, Dr. Cid, Gabranth and so-on.


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah but the story in XII could have been executed a bit better.

Penello and Vaan are annoying as hell party members imo and their purpose in the story seemed kinda pointless.

There is way too much grinding in XII for my liking.

Seriously whoever though of the dumbass idea of random chests needs to be shot, coupled along with the horrible drop and steal rates of items and loot makes getting and/or unlocking all the good armour and weapons a real pain in the ass. 

Not to mention lots of other gameplay flaws in XII.

Like most Techniks being usesless - the only decent ones are Libra, Charge and steal.

Quickenings sucked balls and Espers are fucking useless too.

So XII is very flawed both story and gameplay wise imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> As terrible as that film is, it's still better than Avatar.



 There is actual truth in that as I have no intention to see Avatar.



Baks said:


> Yeah but the story in XII could have been executed a bit better.
> 
> Penello and Vaan are annoying as hell party members imo and their purpose in the story seemed kinda pointless.
> 
> ...



 What also killed XII a little is the voice acting. they all sounded so damn bland.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2011)

You clearly did not listen to Docor Cidolfus Demen Bunansa.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

I can name only 2 people that voice actors actually sounded good.

 Cid
Gilgamesh

 You hardly get much from them. And as awesome as their VA were, they could not save such a bland cast. I should replay it to be fair, but those two are the only I can remember.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2011)

I really liked Gabranth's voice-actor. It's a crying shame they didn't get him back for Dissidia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I definitely need to replay XII. I kind of hated that the Judges were such a let down.


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2011)

My personal fave characters from XII are Balthier and Fran, especially Balthier since he is actually really likeable.  Fran mainly cuz she is hot. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone loves Fran....except Zael.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> FFV is not better than FFX.


 Yes it is. 


VastoLorDae said:


> You listed a ton of games "worst" then V. FFX is not one of them, and I can make an argument for VIII.


Yes it is. 




M?hrensalat said:


> In which twisted world is V better then X ?


 It's called Earth. It's the planet we live on.


The only redeeming factor FFX has is maybe the battle/grid system. It was kind of okay for a while, but it isn't even anything special. I don't particularly enjoy the grid system. Class system is 50x better. 100x better. 

The story? What story?

The characters? What are their names again? I forgot.

The music? I don't think I could hum any of the tunes.

It was just not that woderful. 

FFV has as good, if not better a story. FFV has way better characters. FFV has epic fucking music and I can hum any of the tunes. It's just that wonderful.



VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone loves Fran....except Zael.


 Fran's all right, I guess. Hot ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only redeeming factor FFX has is maybe the battle/grid system. It was kind of okay for a while, but it isn't even anything special. I don't particularly enjoy the grid system. Class system is 50x better. 100x better.
> 
> The story? What story?
> 
> ...



Haters going to hate. 

You damn well know the story and the characters!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I remember there was a giant floaty thing named Sin, some weird afterlife mirror or something, and Yuna and Tidus. Tidus was one of those weird ghost things or Yuna's imagination or something stupid like that.

I don't remember anything else about it other than little bits and pieces (shitty lightning field thing, fighting a tiger on a giant grass field maybe badass Jecht boss music--the exception, not the rule).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

....


Tell me CMX....how is that list coming?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I forgot all about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot all about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

You see me hatin', you be hatin'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Anybody reasonable understands to combat hate is to use more hate.


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Crazy and Vasto, I love you guys with all that ranting at eachother's faves 

I liked X, i love the music for a long time now, and actually just recently started to listen to V tunes so can't really pick right now.

And if anyone's hating on XII's grinding then I guess ima love that... I love grinding in games, especially early in the game


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Crazy and Vasto, I love you guys with all that ranting at eachother's faves


Its comic relief...I like it. 

Had FFX not have Sphere Grid, it would of been the best FF game imo. But as it stands now...its a close second for me...with, "You Know Who" being my favorite. FF7


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't you dare. Don't you fuckin dare!

You cannot laugh at our professional argument over which Final Fantasy is better!  It's not a joke. It's real life. It's serious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

If you can not take the internet seriously then go back to your mythical real world. While I'll be here correcting Crazy on his warped views of FF games and "Ultros being a little better then Gilgamesh".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2011)

With FFX I pretty much fully agree with Spoony's opinion. Great battle system, music(expected from an FF) and cutscenes. Overall bad story, characters, mini-games/sidequests and character designs aided by a few huge flaws made in the game(going from under the ice temple to the desert with no explanation, some timeline mess ups). Its a good game but not great. I don't think its a bad game though, like Spoony does. Maybe thats my FF bias speaking though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

But FFV is better, right?


RIGHT?!?!?


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

Everytime I'm away you guys have great discussionI got go with the majority and say FFX>FFV. V was ok the character were just too simple and X Death just isn't an elite villain the music was great but its FF how many of those have a bad soundtrack?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

ExDeath is *the* elite villain, what are you talking about? He's the most powerful there has been in the entire series.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its comic relief...I like it.
> 
> Had FFX not have Sphere Grid, it would of been the best FF game imo. But as it stands now...its a close second for me...with, "You Know Who" being my favorite. FF7



I forget Esura which was your favorite again IV or VII?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Me personally, I have a soft spot for VIII because it was the first FF I played so that one is my favorite.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Me personally, I have a soft spot for VIII because it was the first FF I played so that one is my favorite.



VIII is actually one fo my favorites as well I just realize the flaws. It had potnetial to be one of the best final fFantasy's if only more than Squall and Laguna had gotten character development.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> VIII is actually one fo my favorites as well I just realize the flaws. It had potnetial to be one of the best final fFantasy's if only more than Squall and Laguna had gotten character development.



Yeah, I won't turn a blind eye to its flaws as well. But you know, you never forget your first.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ExDeath is *the* elite villain, what are you talking about? He's the most powerful there has been in the entire series.



Not elite in power I mean as an actual villain thats interesting an no offense to anyone that liked him but he just didn't seem too great of a villian in my eyes.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, I won't turn a blind eye to its flaws as well. But you know, you never forget your first.



My first was VII but I had VIII right after.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But FFV is better, right?
> 
> 
> RIGHT?!?!?


Well...I haven't played it yet. I plan on playing it on an emulator sometime...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Not elite in power I mean as an actual villain thats interesting an no offense to anyone that liked him but he just didn't seem too great of a villian in my eyes.


 He wasn't a bad villain by any stretch of the imagination. He was pretty cool. He had a better story than, say, Ultemecia/Edea or Sephiroth.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He wasn't a bad villain by any stretch of the imagination. He was pretty cool. He had a better story than, say, Ultemecia/Edea or Sephiroth.



I'm no FFVII fanboy of Seph(I'm more of the one who supports Cloud kicking his ass) but really? X Death better then Seph in terms of story This we'll just have to disagree with. I actually believe Ultimecia had potential to be one of the best villains until they came up with the idea of having her be from the future while the party never encounters her until the end. They should have just stuck with Edea she was awesome while being possessed.


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where can I get some good amount of ABP around the... beginning of V? I'm currently grinding on the Brandersnatch but there's gotta be some place better than 3ABP/fight


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I forget Esura which was your favorite again IV or VII?


FFVII, FFX, FFIV, and FFXIII

In that order.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII, FFX, FFIV, and FFXIII
> 
> In that order.



finally someone who appreciates XIII by the way you ever get around to finally finishing it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I'm no FFVII fanboy of Seph(I'm more of the one who supports Cloud kicking his ass) but really? X Death better then Seph in terms of story This we'll just have to disagree with. I actually believe Ultimecia had potential to be one of the best villains until they came up with the idea of having her be from the future while the party never encounters her until the end. They should have just stuck with Edea she was awesome while being possessed.


 Sephiroth was okay, I guess, but he wasn't a centuries-old badass that was sealed off thousands of years ago or whatever on a quest to conquer a primal galaxy-eating force and lives in a separate plain of existence after ascending to godhood.

He was a punk.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

The810kid said:


> finally someone who appreciates XIII by the way you ever get around to finally finishing it?



Actually, no.

The MvC3 hype killed my RPG playing. When I started again, Pokemon Black and White came out...eh. Now Ar Tonelico Qoga is out...sigh. Too many games.

I will finish it before FFXIII-2 come out though. That said, I'm at Chapter 12 Eden...so I'm almost done actually.

EDIT: FFXIII needs more love.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my more favorite scenes in XIII was in ch. 3 in lake bresha. When the soldiers try to take lightning in and she just embarrasses them and the battle starts. Really got my blood pumping when the battle starts.

I'm one of the few that liked XIII so more love would be appreciated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite part in FFXIII was when I took the disc out of PS3 and never played it again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My favorite part in FFXIII was when I took the disc out of PS3 and never played it again.



Geez, really? At least give a game a shot.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

The beginning of Chapter 12 when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lighting and the gang break into Cocoon and start raising hell on the soldiers of Cocoon. It has to be the best CG ever made in a game.


This was my face during that entire scene.




Thats the best scene in the game thus far.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> The beginning of Chapter 12 when...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was epicness at its best. Can't remember a CG scene as awesome as that was.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> That was epicness at its best. Can't remember a CG scene as awesome as that was.



Well, Advent Children has better scenes...but that was a movie. 

I never seen too much epicsauce in a game though. Damn, now I want to go play it like right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Geez, really? At least give a game a shot.


 A shot? I gave the game over 40 hours of my life.


I will never get those 40 hours back.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh CMX...CMX...

You missing out on that sweet nectar of awesomesauce gaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

So the game somehow got amazing in the last 1-2 hours?


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

No, FFXIII is like a orgy in your gaming senses.

Absolute pleasure throughout teh whole game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> With FFX I pretty much fully agree with *Spoony's opinion.* Great battle system, music(expected from an FF) and cutscenes. Overall bad story, characters, mini-games/sidequests and character designs aided by a few huge flaws made in the game(going from under the ice temple to the desert with no explanation, some timeline mess ups). Its a good game but not great. I don't think its a bad game though, like Spoony does. Maybe thats my FF bias speaking though



 Everyone here seems to agree with him. I disagree.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Who the hell is Spoony? And why should I care about his opinions?


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A shot? I gave the game over 40 hours of my life.
> 
> 
> I will never get those 40 hours back.



Never.regret.nothing. you played for 40 hours, good. for all we know you could've gone out durng that 40 hours and someone could have killed you, before you got to play the best game in the world, that will come out in the future. Appreciate that


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, FFXIII is like a orgy in your gaming senses.
> 
> Absolute pleasure throughout teh whole game.



You must have been playing on ecstasy/crack or just have horrible taste.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the hell is Spoony? And why should I care about his opinions?



 Some douche that reviews things that are old. And someone how made it seem like his opinion is original when really its just so old everyone forgot it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

The World said:


> You must have been playing on ecstasy/crack or just have horrible taste.



Nope, its that good man. Only FFVII, X, and IV tops it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

I havn't played the XIII and will probably not have the chance to do so for a long time, but one thing applies to my gaming experience. Until I play a game, I don't discriminate. Any judgments come only AFTER I have stopped/finished the game. This policy made me not feel like I've wasted time playing. I've technically enjoyed every game that I played


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> I havn't played the XIII and will probably not have the chance to do so for a long time, but one thing applies to my gaming experience. Until I play a game, I don't discriminate. Any judgments come only AFTER I have stopped/finished the game. This policy made me not feel like I've wasted time playing. I've technically enjoyed every game that I played



Actually, I haven't beaten it yet (most of it though) and I have been enjoying it for the most part from beginning to Chapter 12. Normally it takes a bit for me to get into the groove in a JRPG.

Only reason I know so much about after the game is because of my guide I got when I pre-ordered it. Its not spoilerific either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> I havn't played the XIII and will probably not have the chance to do so for a long time, but one thing applies to my gaming experience. Until I play a game, I don't discriminate. Any judgments come only AFTER I have stopped/finished the game. This policy made me not feel like I've wasted time playing. I've technically enjoyed every game that I played



nois....


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, I haven't beaten it yet (most of it though) and I have been enjoying it for the most part from beginning to Chapter 12. Normally it takes a bit for me to get into the groove in a JRPG.
> 
> Only reason I know so much about after the game is because of my guide I got when I pre-ordered it. Its not spoilerific either.


So... they're giving out walthrough with games now? Neat. You know what I miss? I have an original cart of Terranigma and I had the booklet/BOOK for it. IT got lost somewhere had nice artwork and shits.


VastoLorDae said:


> nois....



 I knew there has to be someone out there who would appreciate my idea


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

I really loved FFXIII. I didn't even notice the linearity everyone complained about all the time, but that's probably 'cause I was enjoying the combat system so much.


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I really loved FFXIII. I didn't even notice the linearity everyone complained about all the time, but that's probably 'cause I was enjoying the combat system so much.



Which only reminds me that I haven't played my XII at all for the past month... college work sucks

Also, I don't know shit about XIII's combat system other than it's supposedly nice lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

I still have not played XIII yet. I will get it soon enough. I better before XIII-2 comes out.


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I still have not played XIII yet. I will get it soon enough. I better before XIII-2 comes out.



Or vXIII for that matter. Damn I'm considering getting a PS3 just for that one... I even had a haircut like Noctis back in the first trailer days... was weird times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

speaking of XIII....Gilgamesh Inc?


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

It has Gilgamesh? Nice...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

From what I glance a corporation is named after him. And he is suppose to be some sort of god in that game or in the XIII colaboration...hear that CMX?....A GOD!


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Wll, he's a jesus figure in real life mythos so there's that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Yet *some people* can not understand someone's epic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2011)

I think CMX would rather Ultros be revered as a god in FFXV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah yes, gilgamesh inc. There was some expensive weapons in there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think CMX would rather Ultros be revered as a god in FFXV.



 But he would not be Epic. Ultros need more game performances to get to Epic level.



Murakazu said:


> Ah yes, gilgamesh inc. There was some expensive weapons in there.



God Tier?:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> God Tier?:



Stat-wise yes but the abilities the weapons have on them make them hard to deal with.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Can anyone tell me where can I get some good amount of ABP around the... beginning of V? I'm currently grinding on the Brandersnatch but there's gotta be some place better than 3ABP/fight



Not at that stage, there isn't.  But a good place to grind early on is in the tower that holds the water crystal- Walz Tower, I think it's called.  Most of the encounters, especially on the higher floors, give 2-3 abp.  I suggest learning Barefist and White before anything else, and also using a guide to find blue magic because it's easy to miss some very good spells if you don't.

After you get a ship you can fight Skull Eaters that will give you 5, but they can also kill any character with less than at least 1500 hp in one hit and insane evasion (and magic defense as I recall).  The trick is to use the dual wield/rapidfire combo with strong weapons; rapidfire never misses.  When fighting them it helps to have an ability equipped on your slowest character that increases your chances of a preemptive strike or reduces your chances of being back-attacked.  That will help you kill them before they can KO one of your party members.


Also, there's a monster called a prototype on a small southern island in the first world.  Learn the trainer's ability control, then command it to self-destruct.  Again, something that increases your chances of a preemptive strike will help you.



In the second world there are several very good places to grind.

First, there's the Sealed Castle.  Equip the trainer's control ability, run into a Shield Dragon on the second screen, control it, and have it cast Blaze on itself.  Yet again, preemptive strike/protection against back attacks are very important, especially with this encounter because this monster can one-shot your entire group.


In the basement of Castle Bal, you'll run into these:

Cast Level 5 Death on these suckers for 4-8 abp EVERY. BATTLE.

In the Phoenix Tower in world 3, there are Magic Pots.  Yeah, those guys.  And they are GREEDY MOTHERFUCKERS in this game.  They are almost never satisfied with one elixer; you have to keep shoving the precious things at them, sometimes as many as five or six!  But in exchange you get 100 abp per pot.  This is a good spot to learn Dualcast, which takes 999 abp to learn.

In the final dungeon, in the final room, you can find these lovely things:


I master every class (save for monk sometimes because counter passive can mess up mimic chains) whenever I play.


In summary, in order to have an easy time building up AP, it helps to learn:
Barefist, Lvl 3 Monk.
White, Lvl 3.
Blue, Lvl 3.
Caution, Lvl 5 Thief, 75 ABP.  Prevents back attacks.
First Strike, Lvl 3 Ninja, 50 ABP .  Preemptive Strike 1/4 battles.
Dual Wield, Ninja, 450 ABP.
Rapidfire, Hunter, Lvl 4.  Attacks 4 or 8 times (dual wield), ignores evasion.
Control, Lvl 2 Beastmaster/Tamer.

And fight the aforementioned monsters.





CrazyMoronX said:


> ExDeath is *the* elite villain, what are you talking about? He's the most powerful there has been in the entire series.



Didn't the Cloud of Darkness actually succeed in wiping out everything at least once before?  Exdeath failed and was consumed.  I think she trumps him.
Also noteworthy is Ultimecia.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, its that good man. Only FFVII, X, and IV tops it.



Haven't played IV so I wouldn't know but how exactly is FFVII better than FFXIII. I personally hated 90% of the entire cast minus Aerith, Vincent, Yuffie, Rufus and the turks. It's soundtrack pales in comparison to most of the other FFs I've played. The plot was average at best IMO Sephiroth was a crappy villain and finally none of the mini games were enjoyable at all, so there might as well have not been any whatsoever.Heck FFVIIs own prequel Crisis Core is a far better game than it is. Bottom line FFXIII>FFVII at least In my opinion. I agree though FFX is better than FFXIII.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2011)

More FFIVCC stuff with two character CGIs:


----------



## Nois (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn, those make me wanna get a PSP:33 And I can't afford a PSP, I need me a new phone first


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> Damn, those make me wanna get a PSP:33 And I can't afford a PSP, I need me a new phone first



We're in the same boat. 

Edit: More CG:


Hit 'View the scan.'


----------



## Nois (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> We're in the same boat.
> 
> Edit: More CG:
> 
> ...



What keeps me happy though is the fact that I chose my phones depending on whether they can run a SNES and GBA emulator. I like me my Final Fantasies this much

@the scan: Kain... SOOOOO GOOOOOD


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Haven't played IV so I wouldn't know but how exactly is FFVII better than FFXIII. I personally hated 90% of the entire cast minus Aerith, Vincent, Yuffie, Rufus and the turks. It's soundtrack pales in comparison to most of the other FFs I've played. The plot was average at best IMO Sephiroth was a crappy villain and finally none of the mini games were enjoyable at all, so there might as well have not been any whatsoever.Heck FFVIIs own prequel Crisis Core is a far better game than it is. Bottom line FFXIII>FFVII at least In my opinion. I agree though FFX is better than FFXIII.



FFVII is the one of the only JRPG in existance that I've became so enamored with the characters and story that me and my cousin would talk about them like middle age women talking about soap opera characters. Other game being Grandia II. Then again, FFVII was my first RPG I ever played. 

My mom thought we was talking about real people. Our conversation would go a bit like this,

"Did you see it?"
"See what?"
"Sephiroth killed Laura (Aerith)"
"Say whaa?"
"Yeah, he killed the useless bitch."
Mom, "Watch your damn mouth!"
"Sorry ma."

"Damn, Sasuke (Vincent) is so cool man."
"Jerry (Cid) is much more cooler though. He cuss."
"Sasuke turns into a fucking demon!"
"Jerry cusses."
"Ok you got a point."


I never talked about a video game for hours and hours like that ever in my life ever again.


----------



## Nois (Mar 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII is the one of the only JRPG in existance that I've became so enamored with the characters and story that me and my cousin would talk about them like middle age women talking about soap opera characters. Other game being Grandia II. Then again, FFVII was my first RPG I ever played.
> 
> My mom thought we was talking about real people. Our conversation would go a bit like this,
> 
> ...



You. Like. Grandia II?? 

Tho Grandia I was epicness incarnate too, never understood why the franchise didn't grow


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> What keeps me happy though is the fact that I chose my phones depending on whether they can run a SNES and GBA emulator. I like me my Final Fantasies this much
> 
> @the scan: Kain... SOOOOO GOOOOOD



Being the obsessed little freak I am... I screenshotted, cropped/pasted together, and uploaded the scan for your saving pleasure:


Kain?  Oh, this:


----------



## Nois (Mar 20, 2011)

That one indeed


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, FFXIII is like a orgy in your gaming senses.
> 
> Absolute pleasure throughout teh whole game.



More like a disappointment for me.

I really hope FFXIII-2 will be better than it's predecessor and not be a total failure like FFX-2.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> More like a disappointment for me.
> 
> I really hope FFXIII-2 will be better than it's predecessor and not be a *total failure like FFX-2*.


When was FFX-2 ever a total failure?

Not only did it sell well but it got nice reviews from critics (which publishers/devs/people with no brain take heed of). Only FF game that was a complete failure and bombed was FFXIV. 

That game is one of the main reasons Square is going through some slight financial woes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> More like a disappointment for me.
> 
> I really hope FFXIII-2 will be better than it's predecessor and not be a total failure like FFX-2.



X-2 was disgustingly girly (and I'm a girl! DX) but it had a GREAT battle system that I frankly enjoyed a lot more than X's.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 20, 2011)

FFIX didn't sell well. But that's because Square put it out right around the launch of the PS2.

Way to go, morons.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2011)

Still a classic. 

I do hope XIII-2 is dark in a good way. I want to like Lightning more.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

I loved Lightning at first, but as XIII progressed, I found her harder and harder to like.

Sazh best be in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry to go a little off topic, but have any of ya played secret of mana and/or Seiken Densetsu 3? Man these two classics are so very underrated.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX didn't sell well. But that's because Square put it out right around the launch of the PS2.
> 
> Way to go, morons.



Um...actually FFIX is a commercial success as of a sales reading from March 31, 2003 (I was 13 then).

You can literally almost count on one hand the amount of commercial failures from the complete FF series...if that. Even Dirge of Cerberus was a success commercially. Really...its just FFXIV that fucks up their track record. A black stain in the series.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

FFXIV did really badly then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

FFXIV? Why...square has not come out with that one yet.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> FFXIV did really badly then?



Yep. Really bad...

You know a game is a flop when the company actually apologizes to those who bought FFXIV (twice), fires the original development team, and make the MMO free indefinitely while simultaneously holding off on the PS3 release to ensure that it is of better quality.

Also, from what I heard...the actual sells were pretty bad as well...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

Will people ever learn you can't fight World of Warcraft?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2011)

XI did great, though, didn't it?

But no, you can't beat World of Warcraft with its $5 million *a day* and 5.93 million *years* + of combined gameplay hours. The book I'm reading (_Reality is Broken_ which any real gamer should pickup) explained it a lot.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck.

Sucks for them.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Still a classic.
> 
> I do hope XIII-2 is dark in a good way. I want to like Lightning more.


I believe it will be. With everything taking a step back technologically (if the trailer was any indication) it sets it up for a much darker setting.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> XI did great, though, didn't it?


FFXI is cool though.



> As of 2006, between 200,000 and 300,000 active players logged in per day, and the game was the dominant MMORPG in Japan. As of 2008, in an announcement for three additional expansions in development, SE noted Final Fantasy XI still has a strong user base of around 500,000 subscribers. In April 2009, Square Enix announced that the total number of active characters exceeded 2 million for the first time.



From what I heard, many of the peeps who went from FFXI to FFXIV went back to FFXI. 

I want to play it though....

EDIT: FFXI earlier sells were kind of stilted due to FFXI on PS2 needing a HDD to play it...an add on which did not sell well at all.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

I brother played FFXI for two years straight, and now never plays it after doing so much. I doubt I could ever have the paitence.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2011)

FFXIV just screams "It's a trap!" for me. It has all of the same char designs as FFXI and if so what the fuck is the point of buying it?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have an amazing PC, dem graphics 

If not, don't bother. It's extremely slow, even for an mmo. The only redeeming quality it has is its battle system.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

FF XIV is a perfect example why i'd stay away from online FF games


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> sorry to go a little off topic, but have any of ya played secret of mana and/or Seiken Densetsu 3? Man these two classics are so very underrated.



Anyone? No one?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

never played them man. can't say I have. 

I was pretty much strictly FF + Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

Well you should man. You should.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll look it up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

you will not be disappointed is what I add. I easily put these up their close to to VI and Chrono Trigger. Even with IV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Anyone? No one?


 You fucking kidding? It has been on my top 3 best games of all time since I played it 10 years ago or something, fucker.


----------



## Wade (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you watch the FFXIII Versus trailer ? What was that ? A movie ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You fucking kidding? It has been on my top 3 best games of all time since I played it 10 years ago or something, fucker.



Oh? I am quite surprised actually. I thought your judgment in good games was lacking lately.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

I played some Legend of Mana some time ago too, never got far but I liked it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

Its poor in comparison to these two. And Legend is a pretty alright one...probbaly the last good entry into the series.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2011)

The Secret of Mana... pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh? I am quite surprised actually. I thought your judgment in good games was lacking lately.


 My judgement is absolute and always right. 


Nois said:


> I played some Legend of Mana some time ago too, never got far but I liked it


 LoM is the weakest of the non-DS games, but it's still decent I thought. I finished it at least.

But this is the FF thread.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 21, 2011)

On FFIX at the moment, some minigames don't really feel that rewarding. 

One example is Jumproping and Hipphaul Race, and all you get from both of them are some unique cards. Just feels meh... especially with the effort that goes into it. Perhaps it's easy for some people, but screw ''them''..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

The only minigames I liked in any FF game were maybe the sub game in FFVII and the slide puzzle in FFI.

Card games always bored me.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

card game was fun in FFVIII though. I liked triple triad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

No exceptions.


Unitl they make a poker card game in one of these games, anyway.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked the card game in the Witcher [my native production, fuck yeah]. They could make a variation of that for a FF game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't get that far into the game to find out what that was. Details, girlfriend.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only minigames I liked in any FF game were maybe the sub game in FFVII and the slide puzzle in FFI.
> 
> Card games always bored me.



I would have liked the chocobo racing in VII more if there had been more to it; more courses, for example.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

CHOCOBO HOT N' COLD IS AWESOME


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2011)

One mini-game that is truly awesome/rewarding is the 'secret' frog memory game in FFII.  Rewards are all Masamunes and genji equipment as I recall.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 21, 2011)

I loved Blitzball, Chocobo Hot and Cold, and Triple Triad. Tetra Masters wasn't as good as Triple Triad.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> One mini-game that is truly awesome/rewarding is the 'secret' frog memory game in FFII.  Rewards are all Masamunes and genji equipment as I recall.



DEM FROGS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I would have liked the chocobo racing in VII more if there had been more to it; more courses, for example.


 The racing wasn't too bad, but it was kind of boring and the races lasted too long.


The810kid said:


> I loved Blitzball, Chocobo Hot and Cold, and Triple Triad. Tetra Masters wasn't as good as Triple Triad.


 Chocobo Hot & Cold is overrated. I wouldn't call it fun, but it is rather easy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think it's supposed to be very challenging. It's just a neat little way to gain some very useful items.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked the Battle Arena a lot more than Chocobo racing, if that even qualifies as a minigame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be very challenging. It's just a neat little way to gain some very useful items.


 I guess, might as well just have a chocobo shop.


Nightfall said:


> I liked the Battle Arena a lot more than Chocobo racing, if that even qualifies as a minigame.


 I don't count an arena, otherwise FFVI's colisseum would be the best.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess, might as well just have a chocobo shop.
> 
> I don't count an arena, otherwise FFVI's colisseum would be the best.



Unfortunately I prefer X's arena. My characters in VI are able to pretty much slaughter anything in the colloseum right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually never bothered to even find the FFX arena. It was only after I had beaten the game and never played it again that I learned of its existence.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually never bothered to even find the FFX arena. It was only after I had beaten the game and never played it again that I learned of its existence.



At this moment I find it the only place where all my grinding makes any sense Braska's Final Aeon goes down with 2 hits anyway


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't count an arena, otherwise FFVI's colisseum would be the best.



True, makes more sense to distinguish them.

And FFX arena is ok, but there is that dreadful Gotta Catch Them All part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> At this moment I find it the only place where all my grinding makes any sense Braska's Final Aeon goes down with 2 hits anyway


 I remember hearing it had some pretty tough bosses in it. Maybe if I ever play FFX again... 


Nightfall said:


> True, makes more sense to distinguish them.
> 
> And FFX arena is ok, but there is that dreadful Gotta Catch Them All part.


 Pokemons!??!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone has FFXIII? It's my first FF game and I really like it. Haven't played other FF games to compare it though...


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anyone has FFXIII? It's my first FF game and I really like it. Haven't played other FF games to compare it though...



I own it and I like it as well. That said, if you want to play a FF game similar to it...FFX would be your best bet. Most FF games post-FFVI are decidedly different from each other.

Be warned...you are going to see some fans whine and moan about it like its the worse JRPG in existance in comparision to the older FF games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

It's the worst Final Fantasy after Mystic Quest, but that isn't saying very much. It wasn't too bad for a while (otherwise I wouldn't have gotten to the end before calling it quits).


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I own a PS3, and FFX isn't available on PS3. 


> Be warned...you are going to see some fans whine and moan about it like its the worse JRPG in existance in comparision to the older FF games.


Yeah, I've already noticed that! Most of them complain about the linearity of the game, but it doesn't (yes, still playing the game, haven't beat it yet) bother me 
Anyways, I'm really looking forward to FFXIII-2 instead. It looks promising (as far as de trailer has revealed). 

Don't mention Versus XIII  It's not likely going to be launched anytime soon, let's say late 2012. I actually was excited about it before I purchased FXIII, but when they announced that it wouldn't be released in 2011, I lost all faith in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2011)

*reads all of CMX's latest blasphemous X statements and rages*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

What did I do this time? 

I'm always right and you know it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anyone has FFXIII? It's my first FF game and I really like it. Haven't played other FF games to compare it though...



I really like it. Like, a lot. The combat system is awesome and any game whose story can be easily defined as "you can shove your divine will where the sun doesn't shine" is win in my books.

Besides, Lightning is really badass.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2011)

It's funny how the protagonists talk about having free will and choice, but Barthandalus has them wrapped so tight around his finger they end up doing everything he says.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

They have the free will and choice to follow everything he says. 


And they have no choice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

Barthandalus was a crafty mofo, twisting them to his will


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Barthandalus' theme is awesomesauce. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5QcBC0G28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2011)

The best tune in FFXIII should be clear.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

Haven't played FFXIII yet.

Have played FF13-1 though, It has some wonderful music.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Haven't played FFXIII yet.*
> 
> *Have played FF13-1 though,* It has some wonderful music.
> 
> How is your playthrough of FFXII going Nois?



Wait...wha?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a joke. 13 minus 1 = 12. I've played FF12.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Whos the hot chick in your sig?

Its making me uncomfortable while typing. 

EDIT: She looks like Eliza Dushku a bit...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2011)

That is indeed Eliza.

Everyone knows her it seems. I'm surprised as I only really know her from Buffy.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whos the hot chick in your sig?
> 
> Its making me uncomfortable while typing.
> 
> EDIT: She looks like Eliza Dushku a bit...



Ashley Paige points at upper right corner of the pic

Glasses needed much?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ashley Paige points at upper right corner of the pic
> 
> Glasses needed much?



Fail. 

It's her lingerie. Not the actress.

God, where the fuck is my versus release date. GameInformer actually had an article about them which makes me happy. Said it was unlikely to get repetitive and blah blah. I just want critics to love it. They agreed it needs a fucking release already, though.


----------



## Nois (Mar 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Fail.
> 
> It's her lingerie. Not the actress.
> 
> God, where the fuck is my versus release date. GameInformer actually had an article about them which makes me happy. Said it was unlikely to get repetitive and blah blah. I just want critics to love it. They agreed it needs a fucking release already, though.



Figured that one out too late, and I was too lazy to edit

I'd like Versus to be out too, can't stand the pressure. I want it to be jizzful


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That is indeed Eliza.
> 
> Everyone knows her it seems. I'm surprised as I only really know her from Buffy.



Well, Eliza was in more stuff than Buffy...much more stuff dude. 



I'd bang er tho.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 22, 2011)

Stay on topic guys...
I don't really want to have a boner when discussing FF. 



Esura said:


> Barthandalus' theme is awesomesauce.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5QcBC0G28[/YOUTUBE]



Oh God, I was stuck at this battle for 4 days. I finally beat him when I watched a ton of walkthroughs. Still I somehow just hate this battle theme now...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Stay on topic guys...
> I don't really want to have a boner when discussing FF.



Fair enough.

Rikku is one of my favorite characters in FFX.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Rikku is one of my favorite characters in FFX.



Yet again that picture haunts my dreams....in a good way.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Hot women cosplaying FF will always be my one true love  reminds me i've seen some really good Rinoa cosplays. I should find 'em and post 'em.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

I dated someone who used to cosplay Rikku from time to time. Best cosplay there ever could be.

Never done so myself, though I've got people asking me to go with them as Seifer, but not really my thing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think i could ever cosplay myself. I just don't have the look.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't cosplay but that's because I have no self-esteem.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I would but yeah, no self esteem/wouldn't look right.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Have some of mine.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pRdzKkVw98&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

I could pull off an awesome Barret.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 22, 2011)

I could do a Squall... 

but I won't, cuz I hate that guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not think he will like being hated.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe not, but I'd still wear my disdain on the outside. 

Between whatevers, .........'s and inner monologues, I'd be as gay as all outdoors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I could do an Utros. And I'd get a lot of tail.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

FFIVCC trailer w/ beautiful short Rydia clip:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKnVj5aJGm0[/YOUTUBE]

So pretty... pek


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Ultros should be in Dissidia Duodeviginti.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Ultros should be in Dissidia Duodeviginti.



They should have made a Fabula Nova Ultros mythology


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Ultros should be in everything. He should have his own game.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> FFIVCC trailer w/ beautiful short Rydia clip:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKnVj5aJGm0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So pretty... pek



Soo pretttty <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat Engrish. 



I'm so gonna not buy that.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, never going to buy it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

I kinda like it when they say Compritto Correcshion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Crazy Japs and their fawning all over our superior language.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the Engrish


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Crazy Japs and their fawning all over our superior language.



_*Our?*_ It's my country's language, you're just using it. Poorly.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

As a TEFL teacher I gotta love the Engrish

And English is the current lingua franca, it's everyone's ever since GB went on about conquering the world

Tehn again, you gotta love ale the varieties


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> _*Our?*_ It's my country's language, you're just using it. Poorly.


 It's my language now. 


I'm pretty sure the Japanese like Americans more than they like the British.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> _*Our?*_ It's my country's language, you're just using it. Poorly.



I do not approve of your stereotyping.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]

I approve of all the Ultros love


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I approve of all the Ultros love



OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Best music video ever?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Omfg


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't know anything else great with Ultros in it, but here's more stuff by the same guy. His name is Hyadain.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oDTUY6crEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8vz186pjY0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Two things:
> 
> 
> 
> And check your PM box.



Well here is my two responses!:

 My mistake!

And need to spread rep before giving it to CMX again.


A WILD MISTY HAS APPEARED!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well here is my two responses!:
> 
> My mistake!
> 
> ...



I come bearing gifts of Final Fantasy. I'm the like FF Santa Claus :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> Don't know anything else great with Ultros in it, but here's more stuff by the same guy. His name is Hyadain.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

I request Epic Gilgamesh stuff please!



4 elementa; lords one was....fucking...bosss...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

The chocobo one was awesome. The second was pretty good, too. This guy is my new master.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNtzqPnCLfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Ha! The boss could not handle the epic of Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

make it stop!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> make it stop!



 One more time?! Sure thing!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNtzqPnCLfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking awesome Misty.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThW1X_ZBQOw[/YOUTUBE]

Your mouth says stop, but your body says more.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw the Emperor. Fuck yeah.

There are more?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

aw none for the villains?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to see an Umaro and Moogle one.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XK3m8aIFGw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kAVcZBXADI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpjlMlpsIPM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84fvNbuOhjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhoGvClVgLg&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

This guy must be a trillionaire!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-QS0BXRNuM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W194iQBZnk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW4BZIXhjdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6DU3YSzwC8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dUsC2Qy-cg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT3QE7WpPag&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNtzqPnCLfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



seen it two days ago
freaking epic


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

Taking a break from silly stuff. Here's some good remakes of songs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2eLFYCTf8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9d2cFwpGrA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIlkvisQM6c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3eDcInFHwE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMFCM0SKbnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

To Zanarkand is such an epic piece.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn all 4 of those songs were pretty damn nice, Misty. The Cyan, Terra, Acient Library, and Sabin ones were fucking nice.

 any good remakes to FFX's "someday the dream will end"?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure, I'll look.

And another epic piece.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAlphgohJBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzyGHuizHVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Damn all 4 of those songs were pretty damn nice, Misty. The Cyan, Terra, Acient Library, and Sabin ones were fucking nice.
> 
> any good remakes to FFX's "someday the dream will end"?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Erh_jqOSn8c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I couldn't find anything good, but here's a trainwreck.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

that thing xDD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

If you were anyone else Misty I would neg you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Let's neg anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

....I can't I already repped him not to long before this disaster....but I won't forget....that!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice try, but you've all repped me recently. 

Can't neg me for a while


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Duds, I liketeh dat

Shit was funny (very painfully)

Also I am disappoint in Distant Worlds for not having any of the FF I and II music, for which I have recently developed a burning affection


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh Misty, you crazy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Nois you posted that knowing I repped you recently as well didn't you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

We shall remember this day. And you will come to hate us for it.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

That was my plan from the beginning.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMFCM0SKbnY[/YOUTUBE]



            .


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear if I see like 5 negs in my cp a couple weeks from now...

I'd actually laugh


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd never neg Misty


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois you posted that knowing I repped you recently as well didn't you.



You asking about the 'I like' part or the 'Distant Worlds' part?

I'm just all about crazy shit today, I actually LMAOED my ass off when I heard that. Tho the song deserves compensation for the harm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I've gotten several negs in a row for some backhanded comments I made in the library about some lame character or other. Buncha babies.

Still didn't dent my rep.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Well your post-count and rep still put me to shame considering we joined at the same time
But I got internet at home only 2 years later

Anyway, I need some good remixes or performances of the Chaos Temple tune. Dat tune


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

"One of these days, I'm gonna tell ya 'bout my ROMANTIC dream!"



Oh Seifer, you so crazy


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Yaoi  .


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a female Squall


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> That's a female Squall



More like Squeel

Squaleena


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty wants me.

No surprise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread just got weird. I'm out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've gotten several negs in a row for some backhanded comments I made in the library about some lame character or other. Buncha babies.
> 
> Still didn't dent my rep.



I bet they called you noob to huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think so. They just raged out and said "nuh-uh!!!!".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think so. They just raged out and said "nuh-uh!!!!".



Which Library? One Piece? Konaha? Naruto?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Naruto, of course.

Which is why I self-banned from that shit hole. Bunch of cry-babies.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

That section.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Naruto, of course.
> 
> Which is why I self-banned from that shit hole. Bunch of cry-babies.



 They really follow their main characters to a T huh?


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess

KL is extremely xenophobic. But there's a bunch of cool people, I've spent most of my time there until last year actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a bad place.

Almost as bad as the Naruto Battledome, but I still go there (heaven help me, I don't know why). They are more ignorant and blind to logic than anyone I've ever encountered--and I've known a few women in my day.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

A few. One or two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

More like 3 (4 counting my mom). 


I'm a player, bro. A true playa.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Huh, I remember the times before Shippuden came around, shit was good then. Now you'll have to prepare academic level essays with 10 position bibliography to even be permited to speak. Hanging around all other sections has earned me more fun and friends tho. Like you guys


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I like Naruto and all but yeah...KL is a cesspool of shit.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Spoken like a real man.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Dewds, Naruto? In our FF shrine? Really?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes that place I rarely go to now....but I digress let us return to the pleasant series of FF and other squareenix related games.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I love that pic


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd like to get me some nice PS2 game by Square but I don't know where to go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

What the fuck am I looking at?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Fang


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck am I looking at?



What you do not realize when your high.

 Man I really want to play XIII.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> What you do not realize when your high.
> 
> Man I really want to play XIII.



I'd like to have a PS3

Then again. I think I could buy off my friends 360

I would have a SNES, PS2 and a 360 not bad at all I think.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a SNES and a NES...but no games...and I do not think they work anymore.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Alls i got is my 360


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

I like how most people on NF don't even come here for Naruto.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I like how most people on NF don't even come here for Naruto.



That's good actually, it will keep this place from collapsing after the manga ends.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

I know Lyra, I barely do, if ever.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder how many people come here for Naruto  I know a lot of people don't, but a number would be nice.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I wonder how many people come here for Naruto  I know a lot of people don't, but a number would be nice.



Right now, a tenth of the members and guests currently on NF are in Naruto Avenue.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, the first thing I do when I come here is check out the anime section for any updates on animes I watch.:ho


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 22, 2011)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Right now, a tenth of the members and guests currently on NF are in Naruto Avenue.



And you have to take into account about 1/6th of them are trolls.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> And you have to take into account about 1/6th of them are trolls.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

there should seriously be a FF subforum like there is a Pokemon one in this area. who is with me??


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd agree to that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

I third it!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Won't happen.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra, crusher of hopes and dreams.


----------



## Jing (Mar 22, 2011)

I havent played an RPG in so long. I need to find my FF9 and pick up where I left off on there.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

Jing said:


> I havent played an RPG in so long. I need to find my FF9 and pick up where I left off on there.



I'm playing FF9 right now (again).

Black Mage Villiage, disc 2 atm. but probably end of disc 2 by tomorrow.

only 10 hours of gameplay so far, and I know I'm not getting Excalibur II.


----------



## Jing (Mar 22, 2011)

I never tried to get Excalibur. This time around, I wanna try to use Quina as often as I can, I usually skipped all the frog catching mini games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Won't happen.



Destroyer of Dreams.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

Jing said:


> I never tried to get Excalibur. This time around, I wanna try to use Quina as often as I can, I usually skipped all the frog catching mini games.



I don't even got Frog Drop yet, lol.

I got like half the Blu Magic though. I use Quina a lot and he is very useful. best possible support character I can think of in FF.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQg_2iETPdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus christ Misty.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 23, 2011)

any news on ffversus?


well here's some news on agito/ff type-0

the blond card boy is called "ace"

and that stuck up moe chick w/ the glasses and long straight hair, i forgot what her name was but she's "a pure good girl"


all the kid u saw in trailer are from the magic school

the world of the game has 4 schools

the red one=magic
the yellow one=science?
blue one= i don't think they said
green/black=they didn't say

im guessing green/black are like the bad guys cuz it had a snake on it, and for some reason snakes are always seen as bad guys,  and square enix is jut the type to do that.

its like harry potter/this other video game

its like a war


the character for description for ace was "looks like a boy but is very loyal to fighting serious fighter to defend blah blah" yeah your typical hero 


there'll be more info when famitsu comes out.
the advertising for the game is starting, so i suppose the game will come out this winter or something.

they'll speak more about the battle system in depth when famitsu comes out this/next week.

but they did say that you can switch between players while u fight cuz all the players have different styles that help you fight and stuff [typical final fantasy ]


ace uses cards and magic

the girl is a quincy and uses bow and arrow/arch and magic of course


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you even know what you're talking about. Seems like jibberish to me. Can you link to this information and such.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2011)

lol we're having an FF bonanza at my apartment. There's two TVs set up in the living room. My girlfriend is playing VII on one of them while my roommate is playing XIII. I'm playing IX on the PSONE portable.

We've been going at it all night.

It's fun when all the people you live with are gamers.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish all the people I lived with were gamers and not crew members who sleep at 10 and wake up at 6. :/ I can't talk online when I game late. And whenever one of them asks "what game is that?" I feel like I'm explaining pokemon to an adult because they're still not gonna know what it is (if it's not a shooter).

I need another fucking Final Fantasyyyyy. I wish they'd come out every year again. The gaps with the MMOs needs to stop. We should have two more under our belts, even if XI was popular.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

We need to destroy Pokemon subforum. Make it even.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

FF subforuuuuuuuum It would be one hell of a wank-fest tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate the idea of subforms, personally.

You either have subforums for each megapopular game or genre or you don't have any. The Pokemon thing is absolute bullshit.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I think that in case of Pokemon it's kinda okay, since the general gamin is not as bloated with the hundrets of Pokemon threads. Then again, most of the stuff there revolves around a single thread anyway.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

So which series do you think deserve sub-forums?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

I think FF is one of such, mainly because of the size of the franchise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I think that in case of Pokemon it's kinda okay, since the general gamin is not as bloated with the hundrets of Pokemon threads. Then again, most of the stuff there revolves around a single thread anyway.


They deserve only one thread.

Two at best.



Gaawa-chan said:


> So which series do you think deserve sub-forums?


 Final Fantasy, duh. 

FF > Pokemon. I don't care what anyone says, not even statistics.


But that's the idiocy of the whole thing. It'd make more sense to make an RPG subforum that houses not only FF threads but other games as well.

But then you have to make FPS subforum and Platform, Action, Arcade, etc, etc, etc... 



DELETE POKEMON.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2011)

When you think about it, its kinda blasphemous that FF doesn't have its own subforum. Does pokemon really take that much priority that it needs a subforum? I think not.

@Gaawa-chan-Awesome set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

We must appeal to the powers that be.

Not the mods, the mods have no power.

I mean to Gooba and the Admin gang.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

How would we go about this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Flood their PM box. It is the best, nay, the only way.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Flood their PM box. It is the best, nay, the only way.



To get a ban perhaps I think we should rather posit a formal request, a petition


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd rather not get banned so a petition sounds good to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> To get a ban perhaps I think we should rather posit a formal request, a petition


 


Murakazu said:


> I'd rather not get banned so a petition sounds good to me.


 You don't get banned for PM'ing the admins. I've even sent sexual innuendo to female super mods and never got so much as warned. 

That's what they're there for.


Petitions don't really work. PM is the real way to grab attention. PMs with hot nudes in 'em.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't get banned for PM'ing the admins. I've even sent sexual innuendo to female super mods and never got so much as warned.
> 
> That's what they're there for.
> 
> ...



Should I ask why you sent sexual innuendos to female super mods?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

How about if we PM a mod with a list of people who actually support the cause?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Should I ask why you sent sexual innuendos to *female *super mods?


 Do I need to elaborate? 


Nois said:


> How about if we PM a mod with a list of people who actually support the cause?


 I guess. This list, compile me it. I will PM them admins.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy, duh.
> 
> FF > Pokemon. I don't care what anyone says, not even statistics.



Agreed.  Pokemon is essentially the same exact game over and over and over again with very slight variations. 
Dragon Quest is more innovative. XD




Murakazu said:


> @Gaawa-chan-Awesome set.



Rydia was one of the first girls in a video game that I liked- it would have been Samus but I wasn't familiar with Metroid for a long time- any girl that can unleash a spell that freaking KILLED one of your party members to cast is a total badass.


Edit: Omg apparently IVCC was leaked?! Google final_fantasy_iv_complete_collection_psp-bahamut


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 23, 2011)

Well the FF fanbase isn't exactly a unity, but I like the idea


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Rydia. So. Fucking. Hot  And I want a PSP now

And CMX, I think we should perhaps make a list here, or at least people could say if they want it here, and imma make a list or something


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

I want a PSP. 

Edit: Lol, Nois...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

We could _start_ a list in here, maybe, but only 4-5 people that visit this thread would ever see it.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoron nudes is the only way.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Why the Lol, Nois?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why the Lol, Nois?



Because you and I are both in want of a PSP.  You ninja'd me in saying it.

I don't suppose there's an emulator we could use.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 23, 2011)

So we're flooding the Admins PM boxes with nudes to get a FF section? I'm down


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> So we're flooding the Admins PM boxes with nudes to get a FF section? I'm down



Yes, we... wait, what? *looks over last few posts* O_o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> CrazyMoron nudes is the only way.


 I got nudes covered. Trust me on that. 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Because you and I are both in want of a PSP. You ninja'd me in saying it.
> 
> I don't suppose there's an emulator we could use.


 I has a PSP. 

Also, there aren't any good PSP emulators that I'm aware of. PSP is cheap though. You can get a used one for around $60 bucks (mine was $40 but I got that off my nephew).


Butō Renjin said:


> So we're flooding the Admins PM boxes with nudes to get a FF section? I'm down


 Operation: ADMINSPAM.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Because you and I are both in want of a PSP.  You ninja'd me in saying it.
> 
> I don't suppose there's an emulator we could use.


Actually, there's 


Butō Renjin said:


> So we're flooding the Admins PM boxes with nudes to get a FF section? I'm down



What do you mean by 'down'?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got nudes covered. Trust me on that.



Are they artistic nudes? 




> I has a PSP.
> 
> Also, there aren't any good PSP emulators that I'm aware of. PSP is cheap though. You can get a used one for around $60 bucks (mine was $40 but I got that off my nephew).



I'll have to take a look around...




Nois said:


> Actually, there's



Ah, but will it play it... well, only one way to find out...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

My nudes are always tasteful and full of old women.

I wonder if that PCSP works very well.  I'd check it out but I have a hacked PSP. What's the difference?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

What I'd really want to have is  though

And I hope that PCSP works


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

A hacked PSP can play all those and more. Dingoo.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> And I hope that PCSP works



I'll try it out for you guys... I've used emulators before so it shouldn't cause me too much trouble...?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A hacked PSP can play all those and more. Dingoo.


Yeah that's right


Gaawa-chan said:


> I'll try it out for you guys... I've used emulators before so it shouldn't cause me too much trouble...?



You such a nice person you:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

And, by the looks of it, the PSP is way bigger and better. I love the screen on the PSP, and the size. It is so much easier on my man hands than that shitty cellphone-trinket-sized DS.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

One thing I'm looking forward to... Beating the game with the spoony bard. >:3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The DS has some solid titles on it, but it cramps my hands to play it so easily.
> 
> I hate the touchscreen, too. I can't use that thing. My hands would break in half if I was forced to (which is why I never liked TWEWY). PSP is like the Mercedes of handhelds. DS is a Honda.



Lol.  I don't know if this is a common hand-held problem but I've always been careful with my DS yet the screen isn't very responsive and the L and R buttons don't work a lot of the time. >_>




> I've never actually owned a FFIV game. We rented "FFII" when I was younger and beat it that way.



I own a copy of all of the main titles except for 3, 11, 13, and 14.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCntSsVCJnI[/YOUTUBE]

The Spoony Bards


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

That's Palom and Porom?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Lol. I don't know if this is a common hand-held problem but I've always been careful with my DS yet the screen isn't very responsive and the L and R buttons don't work a lot of the time. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My L button doesn't work half the time. Otherwise it's perfectly functional as far as touch goes. I believe the shoulder buttons are a common defect, along with the cracking of the case in the middle (happened to mine on day one).


I've only owned FFI, FFVII, FFIX, FFX, FFXII, FFXIII, and FFT. We borrowed FFVI/"FIII" from a friend in High School. And I'm pretty sure I rented FFVIII, though I may have owned that at one time, too, I cannot recall. 

Also rented Mystic Quest and the FF Anthology (FFV). Although we never returned Anthology, so I guess you could say I do own FFVI and FFV, in a way.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That's Palom and Porom?



No, that's blasphemy. What the hell is this.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

If that's what they really look like, I fully support a genocide of Mysidians.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Misty said:


> If that's what they really look like, I fully support a genocide of Mysidians.






I can't get it to work... incorrect file type, it looks like...


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with Misty


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with Misty too


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

What frightens me the most though is that one of them was is supposed to be a female


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

What frightens me more is I can't figure out which one is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd fuck both of 'em.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd fuck both of 'em.



I bet you fapped to Human Centipede then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't had the pleasure of seeing that one yet.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

It's disgusting imo, disturbed me as fuck. Which is weird really as there is no explicit shit shown. Other than two american chicks sewed ass-to-mouth to a jap dude, by a germannazi neuro surgeon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't be worse than some stuff I've seen come out of Japan/Korea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> I bet you fapped to Human Centipede then





Nois said:


> It's disgusting imo, disturbed me as fuck. Which is weird really as there is no explicit shit shown. Other than two american chicks sewed ass-to-mouth to a jap dude, by a germannazi neuro surgeon



Oh....oh god Human Centipede sounds fucking disgusting. can we go back to more pleasent things please?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

It's nothing explicit, more like morally disturbing for me, and the critics were all like 'just wtf did i watch just now?'

But adressing Vasto's request:

"And now for something completely different... A man with three... um New Old Final Fantasy."

Dat Rydia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

We should make a human centipede out of Rydia, Rosa, and Yang.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should make a human centipede out of Rydia, Rosa, and Yang.



They would be lost to me for EVER that movie really disturbs me.

Tho a threesome with that configuration


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I will draw this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should make a human centipede out of Rydia, Rosa, and Yang.





Nois said:


> They would be lost to me for EVER that movie really disturbs me.
> 
> Tho a threesome with that configuration





CrazyMoronX said:


> I will draw this.



well ok see you guys later then.:sanji


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

google the logo of the movie for reference

And I didn't know you're the drawing type:ho



VastoLorDae said:


> well ok see you guys later then.:sanji



Oh don't play saint on me now

You've been the one who tried to convince us all that a man with six arms is god

What do you think that is?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> google the logo of the movie for reference
> 
> And I didn't know you're the drawing type:ho



I already did before...*shudders* I nearly threw up the first time I was told about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you playing coy with me?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I already did before...*shudders* I nearly threw up the first time I was told about it.



Same here. I was walking all disgusted for 3 days after.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

Havin' played about ten minutes of FFIV and Interlude, I've come to the conclusion that this is really not worth the money. You can't transfer saves between the games, so you'll start Interlude at Level 32 with Mythril equipment and a Flame Mail regardless of whatever you did in FFIV to get the best equipment possible...

...And the graphics look worse than FFVI. On the SNES. Normally I prefer sprites over models, but they put no effort at all into making them look as good as possible. They kept the style of FFIV, which they deserve points for, but why keep that style when all it does is make the game look horribly outdated? The combat animations on the other hand are really good, but they stand out too much from the rest of the game.

I guess it's worth getting if you want to play the Interlude and After Years, but there's no reason at all to play FFIV unless you've never played it before or don't own a DS.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a GBA emulator on my Nokia e65. I need nothing more for the IV, V, VI, Tactics Advance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *Havin' played about ten minutes of FFIV and Interlude, I've come to the conclusion that this is really not worth the money. You can't transfer saves between the games, so you'll start Interlude at Level 32 with Mythril equipment and a Flame Mail regardless of whatever you did in FFIV to get the best equipment possible...*
> 
> ...And the graphics look worse than FFVI. On the SNES. Normally I prefer sprites over models, but they put no effort at all into making them look as good as possible. They kept the style of FFIV, which they deserve points for, but why keep that style when all it does is make the game look horribly outdated? The combat animations on the other hand are really good, but they stand out too much from the rest of the game.
> 
> I guess it's worth getting if you want to play the Interlude and After Years, but there's no reason at all to play FFIV unless you've never played it before or don't own a DS.


I'm not sure I understand. Is the Interlude thing the After Years stuff? If it's a new game I wouldn't mind it so much. I mean unless they ramp the difficulty up way crazy fucking high there wouldn't be any challenge end-game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Is the Interlude thing the After Years stuff? If it's a new game I wouldn't mind it so much. I mean unless they ramp the difficulty up way crazy fucking high there wouldn't be any challenge end-game.



The Interlude takes place between FFIV and The After Years. You start at Level 32 anyway, so I don't see why they wouldn't let you transfer your save...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

How come IV gets such a nice sounding compilation, yet they could not seem to do this for VII?


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

IV is to Japan what VII is to the West


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> IV is to Japan what VII is to the West



For real? I thought it was all Dragon quest over there.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How come IV gets such a nice sounding compilation, yet they could not seem to do this for VII?



Because it would take longer and cost more and fans will rage if it's not perfect?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Because it would take longer and cost more and fans will rage if it's not perfect?



To late after advent children and Vincent's garbage game now.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> For real? I thought it was all Dragon quest over there.


Japan is all Toriyama ayway, but yeah FF IV seems to be a major hard-on for the Japs. I don't blame them tbh.


Gaawa-chan said:


> Because it would take longer and cost more and fans will rage if it's not perfect?



And this. 

If ANYONE, even Square, and especially Square, does any bad to VII, they'll get anthrax letter from allover the world. You should know better, to many it's like trying to rewrite the Bible. 

And I doubt Square would just redo the music, voice actin and the graphics. They'd go all improvements and shit




VastoLorDae said:


> To late after advent children and Vincent's garbage game now.


Exactly, they've tried too much. And tampered with the fabric of the universe too much.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm down for the Final Fantasy subforum for real though.

Me, CMX, Nois, and Gaawa should be the mods of that section too...no joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> Japan is all Toriyama ayway, but yeah FF IV seems to be a major hard-on for the Japs. I don't blame them tbh.
> 
> 
> And this.
> ...



well I'll be, I thought it was all DQ.

 If they had done it right and immediately capitalized on FFVII success, while they were also still square and on top of their game as well, they would have made it work.

 I feel they tried to late.



Esura said:


> Hey, I'm down for the Final Fantasy subforum for real though.
> 
> Me, CMX, Nois, and Gaawa should be the mods of that section too...no joke.



 Nois(or was it you Esura?) and CMX think Ultros slightly>Gilgamesh so they should be disqualified.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm down for the Final Fantasy subforum for real though.
> 
> Me, CMX, Nois, and Gaawa should be the mods of that section too...no joke.


"One day, someday" 

And I'd sooo like to be a mod one of these dayspek


VastoLorDae said:


> well I'll be, I thought it was all DQ.
> 
> If they had done it right and immediately capitalized on FFVII success, while they were also still square and on top of their game as well, they would have made it work.
> 
> I feel they tried to late.


Exactly. There really IS something like "missing the right spot".



> Nois(or was it you Esura?) and CMX think Ultros slightly>Gilgamesh so they should be disqualified.


You just hatin' 'cos your idol is handicapped with only 6 arms and 2 legs, while Ultros has 8 multifunctional limbs

And I never discriminate


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

He can have as many limbs as he wants!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHtB1uPqU1o[/YOUTUBE]

The person recording/in the suit needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

There there, I never meant to disrespect Gilgamesh, Ultros just gives me more lulz

Tho I like Gilgamesh's cloak thingy I'm a sucker for shabby fabrics wrapped around mysterious people.

EDIT: OMG Ultrooooos


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

Best cosplay in existence, with best actor for the character.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBfWqCw7en8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPaW5PO83oE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TRGt6QpMv8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Misty, you're breaking my ABS with those vid

And I like how that Pokemon vs. FF match went down. The forums should follow


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

I will not be satisfied until every bone in your body is shattered due to laughter


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm doing the Weider's 6 ABS thing, so my bones are pretty much affected by any contraction of the abdominal muscles


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

Easy prey!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

That Kefka Cosplay was pretty fucking awesome. Good voice and very detailed attire.


and did I hear something about FF vs pokemon? where?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Do you even know what you're talking about. Seems like jibberish to me. Can you link to this information and such.



well here's more details on the battle system,




the stuff i talked about yesterday,


----------



## b0rt (Mar 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm down for the Final Fantasy subforum for real though.
> 
> Me, CMX, Nois, and Gaawa should be the mods of that section too...no joke.



I'm not on all the time but I do think there should be a subforum that'd be awsm since tehre's so many topics to cover within FF.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Major hypeage for Type-0. 

So there are four schools and each focuses something different - magic, science, dragons and knights - and we play as the students from the school that focuses on magic.

I love the sound of their teacher most - Kurasame, the Shiwakori no Hanokami.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds fucking awesome I tell you what.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I should cosplay as Ultros but not say anything. 

I should also be mod of *everything*.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should cosplay as Ultros but not say anything.



Imagine the faces of some people if you went into a sushi bar cosplaying as Ultros and acted like you weren't wearing anything funny at all...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Imagine. 

The only problem I have with that costume in the video is that it isn't the right color. And that's a huge problem. :su


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine.
> 
> The only problem I have with that costume in the video is that it isn't the right color. And that's a huge problem. :su



He cares about his colors.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm down for the Final Fantasy subforum for real though.
> 
> Me, CMX, Nois, and Gaawa should be the mods of that section too...no joke.



Who, me? :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

If FF had its own thread we could run that old "guess the monster from the drawing above you" game again. pek


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

We wouldn't have to squeeze with all our topics in one thread I hate it when I go to sleep talking about my fav characters and the morning next it's all ablout whuch part is the best

Well, not that I don't like the topics, but you know, freedom and shits


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2011)

Yo guys, I am going to take a little break from here. keep the thread strong!


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

Considering CMX's love for Ultros I couldn't help to think that this would be adequate



I just always seem to see your sig like that man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

That picture site is banned at work.  I demand a relocation! 

See you, Gilgameshfanboy. I'll keep the thread alive with Ultros in your memory.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> Considering CMX's love for Ultros I couldn't help to think that this would be adequate
> 
> 
> 
> I just always seem to see your sig like that man



:rofl

Oh, man, too true!


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That picture site is banned at work.  I demand a relocation!
> 
> See you, Gilgameshfanboy. I'll keep the thread alive with Ultros in your memory.





Here you go




Gaawa-chan said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh, man, too true!


Thank you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Will use that.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will use that.



Yay

You know what guys? We should all put Ultros in our regular sigs, so that Vasto explodes when he comes back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I like this plan. 

And he should be strangling Gilgamesh.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like this plan.
> 
> And he should be strangling Gilgamesh.



OMG... give me a minute now lol

EDIT:

I present you, _The Nightmare of Gilgamesh_!


Inspired by _The Fisherman's Wife Dream_

Adult content, be warned


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

I approve of what is going on in this thread.

Don't tease the CMX, kids!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Gilgamesh likes it, if the inspiration is anything to go by. XD


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 24, 2011)

very nice edits in this thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Mar 24, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]



Just stumpled upon that one myself.

 I was like


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> OMG... give me a minute now lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 

Official signature for this evil operation.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

This thing's gonna be good


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

May my signature be graced with octopus royalty as well?


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I must somehow form an avatar that captures the essences of Ultruggernaut.

Juggernautros?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys want to hear something mind-blowing and 43 minutes long? O_o


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWrB9ZHV3fI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHsfsOSaLMs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34pZzJb_gpo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y1qd8Xr1Sg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVECom9tRxI[/YOUTUBE]




They've done Dancing Mad and other songs separately...


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

How do you like dem apples?

I guess this one can go to Misty [if you want it], for all the spazmin' laughs you gave me yesterday:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You guys want to hear something mind-blowing and 43 minutes long? O_o
> 
> They've done Dancing Mad and other songs separately...


 I must listen to these some later time. I have work to do! 


Nois said:


> How do you like dem apples?


 That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. 

Needs more nudity.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

You don't like it Prof. Juggernautros?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

He wouldn't fit in my avatar.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, he's for Misty, just wanted to share the pic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

When I get home I'mma draw somethin' epic. 











Maybe.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

You've got a rep coming you way...now


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

Glad you like it:33

I can't wait for Vasto to come back and see this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

He'll commit suicide.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe we'll convince him to join the team

Lol, just got the Water Crystal jobs, having Hiryuu and flying over to the Bandersnatch lots is the best way to master 'em all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Water Crystal what now?


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

FFV that is. I'm grinding the hell out of this game. Bosses go down with one hit and shits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

GBA or SNES version?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

FF8's junction system needs to be remade and implemented into a new FF.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> GBA or SNES version?


GBA, running it on vBag for Nokia.


Misty said:


> FF8's junction system needs to be remade and implemented into a new FF.



 It would have to be HEAVILY remade


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

SNES version is better. GBA one is too easy with that new class.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

What new class? the 4 new jobs? Imma probably play the SNES V as soon as I get my vSun working. IT's a SNES emulator for Nokia xD

But the real reason for me making the SNES one work is to play I and II


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> GBA, running it on vBag for Nokia.
> 
> 
> It would have to be HEAVILY remade



Indeed. 

I want a remake of FF8 before Square gives in and makes a remake of FF7.

A remake of 6 wouldn't hurt either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

There are a couple broken skill combinations with one of the new classes. I just can't remember what.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

They should just remake the franchise

I bet that would account for some Guiness record



CrazyMoronX said:


> There are a couple broken skill combinations with one of the new classes. I just can't remember what.



Gotta wait for Gaawa to educate us on the matter then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

You could  just go to gamefaqs.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

Too bothersome And I don't want to be tempted to exploit said thing. I wanna do this shit my way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

It's actually very obvious from what I remember. You attack like 4 times or something.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 24, 2011)

Ultros says farewell.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

You probably mean Spellblade, Dual Wield and Rapid Fire. It lets you use Flare, like, eight times in a row or something with zero chance of ever missing (Rapid Fire ignores evasion while Spellblade ignores Defense and Reflect).


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

That's not drawn well enough to hurt me

Now THIS is nice

And I just saw a ninja attack 8 tmes in a row


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> And I just saw a ninja attack 8 tmes in a row



That'll be just Dual Wield and Rapid Fire by 'emselves.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

That shit be broken. But no less broken that the monk and its barehanded skill, which was in the game on the SNES too. I've never played an FF that would be so easy at the beginning.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You probably mean Spellblade, Dual Wield and Rapid Fire. It lets you use Flare, like, eight times in a row or something with zero chance of ever missing (Rapid Fire ignores evasion while Spellblade ignores Defense and Reflect).



The dual-wield spellblade rapidfire combo is Bartz's Dissidia EX Burst because it's such a nasty, infamous combo. XD




Nois said:


> That shit be broken. But no less broken that the monk and its barehanded skill, which was in the game on the SNES too. I've never played an FF that would be so easy at the beginning.



Actually, it's a lot more broken than the Barehanded skill. XD
Barehanded can't do as much damage as dual-wielded weapons can after you get your ship.  Especially if you farm for doom sickles, because then for each attack you also have a chance of just outright killing the enemy.


Some good set-ups other than the aforementioned are:

Fastest character as a Mime with time, summon and dualcast, then have the rest of the characters be Mimes with any set-up. Cast quick, dualcast Bahumut. then mimic with the rest of the team.  KILL.

If you have specific questions about a job then ask away.

Here's some info on the bonus classes:

The oracle class is useful for the ability to increase your abp, so grinding goes by much more quickly.  Other than that, I wasn't too impressed with its skills.  Kind of... really crappy, actually, and the psychic from X-2 International puts it to shame. XD

Likewise, the Cannoneer class deals with random status effects, kind of like ye olde bardsong command only with added random damage.  Eh.  But it has an ability that can increase your Exp gaining and a fun ability similar to the Chemist Mix command that lets you make explosive items that damage all enemies.  Fun if you like messing around with items.

The real gems are the next two, Gladiator and Necromancer.  Necromancer is more or less a bragging rights job.

Gladiator comes with three very noteworthy skills.  The first is Finisher, which either deals very heavy damage or does an elemental attack. Bartz does wind, Lenna does water, Krile does earth, and Faris does fire. However,
this does not always hit.  You also learn Reach, so you can put your front-line characters in the back row, and Bladeblitz, which attacks all enemies.  This is noteworthy because you CANNOT learn Kick in this game as an ability AND this is better anyway.  Remember Slash-all from VII?  Same thing.
If you are very familiar with the enemies you're facing because on the right character against the right enemy you _can_ just rape them, RAPE. THEM. with Finisher. We're talking 9999 damage rape.  But on the wrong character against the wrong enemy... reverse rape, basically.

Necromancer is arguably the best spell class.  Similar to Blue magic, Necromancer magic is tied in with monsters. In order to learn a spell, a Necromancer must kill a specific enemy.  To give you an idea, most spells of theirs have dual effects: Ice+Stop, Fire+Sap, Non-Elemental+Stone, or are multiple-target versions of single target spells, such as a *target-all Flare*.  I kid you not. Pretty damn awesome.  Only downside is that the spells cannot be paired with the dualcast command.  Same sad point goes to the Blue command, fyi. 

Best team is arguably one or two freelancers that focus on physical attacks with two or three mimes that focus on magic.


----------



## Nois (Mar 24, 2011)

*takes notes*

Btw, when I use Kick in my game it freezes/loops to eternity


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> *takes notes*
> 
> Btw, when I use Kick in my game it freezes/loops to eternity



That's... weird. O_o
I've never encountered something like that before, and I just googled it but nothing came up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> That shit be broken. But no less broken that the monk and its barehanded skill, which was in the game on the SNES too. I've never played an FF that would be so easy at the beginning.


 Nah that ain't as broken. 


Nois said:


> *takes notes*
> 
> Btw, when I use Kick in my game it freezes/loops to eternity


 Told you to play the SNES version instead. 


I drew something last night but I wasn't happy with it. I will fix it later.


----------



## Nois (Mar 25, 2011)

Dewd, you totally should post it anyway:ho

But I can wait, as long as you promise to deliver some Ultros loff


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2011)

The best receptionist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> Dewd, you totally should post it anyway:ho
> 
> But I can wait, as long as you promise to deliver some Ultros loff


 Well there are a couple things wrong with it, but once I fix those up you should not be disappointed. 

Here's a preview:

Ultros kills Gilgamesh.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2011)

Gilgamesh in drag working as a prostitute with Ultros as a pimp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Reminds me of that drawing I made with Rock Lee pimping Gaara.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Reminds me of that drawing I made with Rock Lee pimping Gaara.



O_o wut? I wanna see...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Feast your eyes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, my god...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Feast your eyes.



Yeah, gaara knows wassup.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn right, Lee put his little ass in his place.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

All these FF sets running around, makes me want one real bad 

 @ that Lee pimping Gaara pic.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> All these FF sets running around, makes me want one real bad
> 
> @ that Lee pimping Gaara pic.







Came out of the workshop today:ho


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsIYT3Bs6RQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAy8u3IcWZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8MQdljKQt0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Some nice songs, but somehow meh


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

I was laughing my ass off on the abyss one beauase I'm a huge fan of the game. The other two were definitely interesting to say the least.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

The Tifa in your set is awesome too


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Tifa, Tifa everywhere.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

She reminds me of my late friend somehow. Girl was skinny as hell and had 34D bewbs...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Came out of the workshop today:ho




Classic.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

I should go work for Square's promotional dept.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

I should work for their plot production, to actually have a good story. FFXIII


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> The Tifa in your set is awesome too



Why thank you, tifa's awesomeness must be known.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I should work for their plot production, to actually have a good story. FFXIII


Hey....FFXIII's story wasn't terrible 

Actually, i'd probably give anything to work on a FF story.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Just yesterday I've interviewed a Japanese conductor, Akira Mori. I imagined if he was Uematsu. I'd fucking stutter like I had a stroke...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kbzEkWyklg[/YOUTUBE]Beautiful song.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Very much so.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Blinded by light is one of my favorite battle theme. Very beautiful song.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

What is up with this surge of Tifa sets and doujins and whatnot?


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Tifa's hot And what doujins do you mean?

Btw, I havent heard the XIII ost yet, should I do that?

off top: Esura, how's your re-shipping going? Hope you get that work well for you.


----------



## EJ (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone here play FF8 going through the game only using GFs? I hear it's impossible to beat the boss with GFs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Tifa's hot And what doujins do you mean?
> 
> *Btw, I havent heard the XIII ost yet, should I do that?*
> 
> off top: Esura, how's your re-shipping going? Hope you get that work well for you.


Oh hell yes. XIII had an amazing OST. I can post more if you'd like. Sample some more of it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

It is possible to complete the game with Zell only tho And I hardly use summons anymore



Butō Renjin said:


> Oh hell yes. XIII had an amazing OST. I can post more if you'd like. Sample some more of it.


I'm a main theme guy, the themes tell me a lot about the game itself, and I'm of the opinion that if they are weak then the resulting ost is also medicore.

But feel free to post any suggestions


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is up with this surge of Tifa sets and doujins and whatnot?



Tifa is all the rave right now. Not surprising to me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm a main theme guy, the themes tell me a lot about the game itself, and I'm of the opinion that if they are weak then the resulting ost is also medicore.
> 
> But feel free to post any suggestions


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbhgjEkPNPk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]Main theme, more or less, Fabula Nova Crystallis and Serah's Theme have the same structure to them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTN1gr-Jhvk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euDZEbpvi54&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCOCkmHZ_f0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Dem tittays, suspenders, and skirts, and tanktops, and all that jazz


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Tifa's hot And what doujins do you mean?


Well I cant tell you _here_ can I. 



Nois said:


> off top: Esura, how's your re-shipping going? Hope you get that work well for you.


I have to wait til Monday for a response...and I have to work pretty much all day Monday. Ugh...I can't believe they fucked me over like this, and I bought a bunch of stuff from Hitgaming on Amazon before and it was alright.



Murakazu said:


> Tifa is all the rave right now. Not surprising to me.




Feels like 1997 again.


----------



## Nois (Mar 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well I cant tell you _here_ can I.







> I have to wait til Monday for a response...and I have to work pretty much all day Monday. Ugh...I can't believe they fucked me over like this, and I bought a bunch of stuff from Hitgaming on Amazon before and it was alright.


 That sucks major balls Makes me all the more apprehensive towards buying on Amazon



> Feels like 1997 again.


But with better graphics Now her tittays bouncing is not a glitch


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya know who's awesome?

Hades in Final Fantasy IX.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSjJrLuaZLY[/YOUTUBE]

I mean, just look at all the awesome qualities.

-great boss battle music
-is wise enough to know you beating the game's superboss means he's kinda fucked but he still has teh balls to fight you anyway
-has a cool throne
-actually fights you while sitting in the throne
-when you beat him he makes you the best items in the game

Oh and that is an awesome sword.

Hades is just pure win.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

Hades is boss

More than obvious


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

Hades wasn't that hard when I fought him. but never saw the extra dialogue cuz never actually did I beat Ozma first. oh well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I don't remember having trouble with hades either. I had auto haste and regen and that healed me up during the long animation moves like flare or summoning bahamut.  I will admit hades is pretty badass.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

But the caption "WUUT U BEAT OZMA... SHIT... I'M FUCKED"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunetely I didn't beat ozma before hades so I didn't get to see him shit bricks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2011)

Well that just proves Hades knows more than the actual villains of the games.

Did Ultimecia go "oh shit, you beat Omega Weapon?!"
Did Sephiroth go "fucking hell YOU BEAT EMERLAD WEAPON?!"
Did Jecht go "oh goddammit, you beat Penance. i'm screwed."
etc..

Hades was aware enough of the game he was in to realize he's fucked but he'll stand (er, sit) his ground and fight like a man.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't remember anything from my FFIX actually I know I did a perfect hot'n'cold scavenger hunt, and then mastered everything for everyone. I did beat Ozma I think.

Hades was a metavillain, he knew stuff about the game he was in

Also wonder if he knew it was a game


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

Hades was testing ur guys worthiness..


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if Hades knew of Necron


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure he might have. old guy knows his shit.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AqJZyHRGtM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Best FF theme in a while


----------



## Baks (Mar 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AqJZyHRGtM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best FF theme in a while



True.

But besides the graphics as well, the rest of XIII sucked ass. Terrible game. XP


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

I know literally since 03 I've been disappointed. I like the old games a lot better..


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

Baks said:


> True.
> 
> But besides the graphics as well, the rest of XIII sucked ass. Terrible game. XP





b0rt said:


> I know literally since 03 I've been disappointed. I like the old games a lot better..



That's FF Versus XIII fortunately. And from the info and music I can tell that it's not gonna be a fluke.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 27, 2011)

In before Esura..

FFXIII Versus will probably have some of the old charm we're looking for. Still don't like the design, but meh..


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a bit apprehensive about the battle system. Never played KH and I don't know if i'll like it


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh riding a rubber duck


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

dude, that Genji equipment is no feather


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm a bit apprehensive about the battle system. Never played KH and I don't know if i'll like it



It's gonna be awesome if you've played Devil May Cry before. The KH battle system is basically Devil May Cry-lite with allies supporting you.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

Then shit's gonna be epic


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2011)

If the battles can be as fast and intense as DMC then I'm all over it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 27, 2011)

So it would seem, looking at the gameplay trailer.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't remember anything from my FFIX actually I know I did a perfect hot'n'cold scavenger hunt, and then mastered everything for everyone. I did beat Ozma I think.
> 
> Hades was a metavillain, he knew stuff about the game he was in
> 
> Also wonder if he knew it was a game



I'm actually replaying FFIX right now. Amazing game, and probably my favorite FF. The "You Are Not Alone" scene may be my favorite FF scene overall. Just made it to the 4th disc, so now im going through the friendly monsters, slaying grand dragons and yans, and other prep activities before I fight Ozma.

First time I played I was like 10 or 11, so I didn't do much of the sidequests (it's hilarious how gamebreaking the chocograph treasures are). 

From what I've heard, beating Ozma is more luck than anything else, that true?


----------



## Baks (Mar 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm actually replaying FFIX right now. Amazing game, and probably my favorite FF. The "You Are Not Alone" scene may be my favorite FF scene overall. Just made it to the 4th disc, so now im going through the friendly monsters, slaying grand dragons and yans, and other prep activities before I fight Ozma.
> 
> First time I played I was like 10 or 11, so I didn't do much of the sidequests (it's hilarious how gamebreaking the chocograph treasures are).
> 
> From what I've heard, beating Ozma is more luck than anything else, that true?



I love IX, its only second to VII for my overall fave game in the series.

Fantastic game, I loved the story and characters in IX.

Also imo IX has the best minigame/sidequest in the series, Chocobo Hot and Cold is so fucking awesome and addictive. XD


----------



## Nois (Mar 28, 2011)

Well there are two approaches. Either luck, or simply raw prep. I've seen a lvl.1 challenge party slaughter him so I think it's prep, and only some luck. 

It's just freaking bothersome to prepare all that shit and a descent strategy. Once you sort those out I think you'll be alright.

Though my bet is you will get pulverized the first few tries, which makes it seem like an impossible fight. But people have done it multiple times


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

I would use Zidane + Steiner for sure and probably Amarant and Freya.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2011)

If you wanna have steiner and freya in there then you should make sure freya's dragon crest does 9999 damage. Just gotta keep killing dragons for that. Maybe zidane's thievery too to do 9999 damage. That may take some time though depending on how much you steal. Also, hopefully you haven't done this yet but don't refine the two pumice pieces into a pumice they'll will help absorb shadow damage for zidane and the other character you use. Steiner and freya can absorb shadow damage from one of their armors. If you want a pumice you can steal one from ozma.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

I know Ark doesn't do anything but heal the fucker and also I'm not sure for sure but maybe 9999 with Holy?

if thats the case I'd swap Amarant for that fight maybe. I like Amarant for revive and aura though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2011)

If eiko has reflectx2 then she can do 9999 holy but I can't remember if she does....


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

Reflect I think Dagger has that. but I'd have to check again for sure.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Baks said:


> I love IX, its only second to VII for my overall fave game in the series.
> 
> Fantastic game, I loved the story and characters in IX.
> 
> Also imo IX has the best minigame/sidequest in the series, Chocobo Hot and Cold is so fucking awesome and addictive. XD



The music helps 

I think the main reason I love IX so much is Zidane. After playing VII and VIII I was so tired of the debbie downer protagonist. Zidane's "She's cute, and she's in trouble. What else is there?" attitude was/is refreshing.



Murakazu said:


> If you wanna have steiner and freya in there then you should make sure freya's dragon crest does 9999 damage. Just gotta keep killing dragons for that. Maybe zidane's thievery too to do 9999 damage. That may take some time though depending on how much you steal. Also, hopefully you haven't done this yet but don't refine the two pumice pieces into a pumice they'll will help absorb shadow damage for zidane and the other character you use. Steiner and freya can absorb shadow damage from one of their armors. If you want a pumice you can steal one from ozma.



So thievery depends on how many successful steals you've got? Huh, I pretty much only steal from bosses, so I doubt its very high. 

Killing dragons is no problem though, since Im gonna be killing grands until I can semi-easily kill Yans.

I was thinking of doing Zidane, Steiner, Freya, and Eiko. I figure phoenix and holy will be useful. And yea, I have the demons vest and demons mail.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2011)

Speaking of those yans, I was wondering how come they move so fast? How does that work? Frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

they counter with Float and use Comet on their next turn, or every now and then Virus Powder. Float I believe is always a counter move and its a pain in the ass if there's 3 of them cuz Snort becomes an issue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

I forgot to work on my Ultros drawing, but it appears things are progressing smoothly without me anyway.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2011)

In my "perfect game" I used Freya, Amarant and Quina. I considered both Steiner (instead of Amarant) and Eiko/Dagger (to replace Quina), but figured that Steiner only has brute strength going for him, while Amarant, being right behind him in that regard, is both faster and has a far better, more team friendly skill set and Trance.  

The versatility of Quina's Blue Magic is incredible, making her/him/it the best support character in the game bar none (Mighty Guard + Auto-Regen accounts for 90% of your healing), while still being able to instantly dish out nice damage in random encounters, unlike Eiko and Garnet who require both time and MP to do so. Also, when nuking bosses Frog Drop, even with only 99 frogs caught, is a nice asset, doing about 5k damage. 

As long as you equip Shadow absorbent gear and gem for protection against status ailments, Ozma will be a cakewalk, at least as lvl 71+.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

Limit Glove!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Genji Glove!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Azhra said:


> In my "perfect game" I used Freya, Amarant and Quina. I considered both Steiner (instead of Amarant) and Eiko/Dagger (to replace Quina), but figured that Steiner only has brute strength going for him, while Amarant, being right behind him in that regard, is both faster and has a far better, more team friendly skill set and Trance.



I was thinking about making that switch. Steiner is crazy powerful, but once I get to high enough levels, there won't be that much of a difference right? By that I mean, at 70+ can No Mercy do up to 9999?



> The versatility of Quina's Blue Magic is incredible, making her/him/it the best support character in the game bar none (Mighty Guard + Auto-Regen accounts for 90% of your healing), while still being able to instantly dish out nice damage in random encounters, unlike Eiko and Garnet who require both time and MP to do so. Also, when nuking bosses Frog Drop, even with only 99 frogs caught, is a nice asset, doing about 5k damage.


Hmm, might give that a try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

I was doing 9999 dmg with Steiner pretty easily. I don't recall what level I was on though.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I was thinking about making that switch. Steiner is crazy powerful, but once I get to high enough levels, there won't be that much of a difference right? By that I mean, at 70+ can No Mercy do up to 9999?



Oh yes, even his regular attack is up there and Freya's not far off either iirc. Hence a lot of people dismiss Steiner for power-leveled playthroughs.


----------



## Nois (Mar 28, 2011)

The nut I am, I had 'em all in their 80-90s around Ozma time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Oh yes, even his regular attack is up there and Freya's not far off either iirc. Hence a lot of people dismiss Steiner for power-leveled playthroughs.



Cool. So if I decide to use Freya, I should still keep her in the back and use jump right? Or is it better just to do more regular attacks?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys. 

I missed out a lot with Quina & his/her abilities & stuff. Never really used Quina. I wasn't really open to doing flexible party changes so I basically just ditched him only to be regretful when everyone talked about the awesome abilities.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Cool. So if I decide to use Freya, I should still keep her in the back and use jump right? Or is it better just to do more regular attacks?



Hmm, I suppose that's an idea, though I kept her on the front lines myself, attacking normally. 

I never found myself using Jump much, unless Freya was in Trance or severely hurt. Partly because battles often end before she comes down, be it random encounters or boss battles fought at high levels, partly because the Jump damage is only 50% more than a regular attack - which can also be achieved with the "[type] Killer" or "MP Attack" abilities, and partly because I no longer felt in control of when the battle would end (I might need to stall in order to revive or cure someone or steal something). 

Also, if you're facing a strong opponent, distributing its damage onto four target opposed to three, makes surviving the encounter that much easier. Besides, Freya's defensive skills, such as Rei's Wind and White Draw may just save the day, though neither suffers from back row.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, good point. I know part of it is just that I've always found the jump ability to be really effing cool.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

gotta use Matra Magic on urself then Limit Glvoe.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

Tifa's body makes me feel things...

Why is that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2011)

^ Tifa just has that ability to do that to people. I've learned to accept it and enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I re-did my drawing :





Please love me.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)

I do love you


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I do love you too CMX and that pic actually resembles what I had in mind for my next project

Which can only mean...

Great minds think alike

brb, got an idea


----------



## b0rt (Mar 29, 2011)

thats a sweet drawing man.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Inspired by CMX

Make it happen Hollywood


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be the best movie EVER!

There are minds in this thread that can destroy reality itself.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Awww


But, it got me thinking... Only Ultros could make up a story, in which Umaro kidnaps Gilgamesh...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Misty said:


> I do love you


 Let us marry and have manbabies. pek


b0rt said:


> thats a sweet drawing man.


 Thanks, pal. I had an earlier one but it sucked. 


Nois said:


> Inspired by CMX
> 
> Make it happen Hollywood


 You had to go and one-up me, didn't you?  At least mine's hand-drawn though. 

When we making this movie/comic/video games?


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2011)

You people are crazy.

Less Ultros more Tifa pics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Tifa? 




That's goin' on your head.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't one up you on purpose

I still caught mysefl staring at YOUR pic 10 minutes after so there's that...

And I'm sorry but whatever Tifa, or other FF character themed pics will have untill we complete Operation Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I just need to work on my avatar next. Maybe I'll do a King Ultros theme.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> You people are crazy.
> 
> Less Ultros more Tifa pics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I was expecting an Ultros picture. I'm upset.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm satisfied. 

No offense CMX, keep the ultros drawings coming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I might draw him killing Tifa now.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

The possibilities are limitless


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2011)

Tifa power!

Fuck Ultros.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 29, 2011)

There's always been something about Tifa which made which made me and that special thing inside my pants happy.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tifa power!
> 
> Fuck Ultros.


Don't push it brah Tho I know you just want more Tifa, completely understandable Imma put her in one of my works at least once As soon as I find a non-degrading theme for her.


Spartan1337 said:


> There's always been something about Tifa which made which made me and that special thing inside my pants happy.



True


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

Do I sense a Tifa vs. Ultros fight!?

@esura That tifa drawing...


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 29, 2011)

Tifa vs Ultros=The Dream of the Fisherman's Wife/the end.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Tifa vs Ultros=The Dream of the Fisherman's Wife/the end.



I can see that work

Been there once, might revisit

Of course, Esura has to approve as he's the local Tifa-loff manager.

And there won't be a Tifa vs. Ultros battle, other than a friendly match. Tifa and Ultros are both in the cool camp

On a related note, however:


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2011)

I approve of any Tifa stuff.

I approve of Tifa x Ultros too....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Umaro is gonna rip his spine out and put his skull on a new club.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I will work on Tifa x Ultros then, but a bit later.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 29, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I trust your judgement to make it epic.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

I want Ultros set.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

The JAWS one's free if you want it. Of course if we're talking 'my' Ultros sets


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll draw one.


Maybe.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Do that CMX, your pieces have some magic to them I can't define

To keep you guys busy, here you go a Tifa thingy:ho


EDIT: Just found this


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfSDhnuMPQQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIcVoKEjFts&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6khWE7_wexM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvS0REaNCLE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF6BH5MFG2U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Forgot one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoXy-0JhbLA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

That Forever Rachel one... I jizzed my pants


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Do that CMX, your pieces have some magic to them I can't define
> 
> To keep you guys busy, here you go a Tifa thingy:ho
> 
> ...


 
I'll need an idea to work off of, then maybe I will. I do requests pretty well, you know. 


That Tifa thing is all right, but the Ultros one...


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I was looking for some good Tifa pics I could work on with my already potent operation ultros directory and resources. Shit's surprisingly hard to find you know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I imagine you find about 95% hentai.

Like when I searched for Ultros without the filter on I got about 100 pages of tentacle hentai, most of them consisting of Ultros defiling either multiple FF women, or most commonly Rydia--loli form. :S


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)

It is hard to find pictures of Tifa where she doesn't have a penis in her.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually need her lied down and shit... but not in a hentai/gore/whatever sick shit way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually need her lied down and shit... but not in a hentai/gore/whatever sick shit way.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's not even possible. You're likely to discover the Loch Ness monster first.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually need her lied down and shit... but not in a hentai/gore/whatever sick shit way.



Go to safebooru.org. There you should be able to find something. I'm pretty sure you won't find hentai shit.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG... 2 things coming up guys 

I'm very productive this spring, might be my mania acting upnot really manic I hope


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot tentacle sex incoming.


3....

2....

1....


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Dem tentacles.

This brings to mind a drawing I made of Ultros a long time ago, I'll have to try and find it when I get home. It's basicaly Ultros killing every Final Fantasy hero that I don't like and stealing their weapons.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, compared to Gilgamesh, he probably manages to pull it off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Failgamesh couldn't steal Squall's gunblade at level 1.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonder where the title 'Epic of Gilgamesh' comes from then, don't we


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

From Gilgamesh's lying fingers.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Btw, I like it that more and more people want an Ultros set


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

We will slowly, but surely, take over this here Interforum.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

Which will surely hurt Vasto you think he'll launch a revolution?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

He might try. But nobody wants that ugly mug on their set.


----------



## Nois (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder what his reaction will be. Where the heck is he anyway?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)

I need a set of Ultros defiling Gilgamesh in the most horrific and naughty way possible. 

Or maybe just the same sig I have now, but with Gilgamesh added into it.


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2011)

Misty said:


> I need a set of Ultros defiling Gilgamesh in the most horrific and naughty way possible.
> 
> Or maybe just the same sig I have now, but with Gilgamesh added into it.



Actually... there was a version of this pic, with Gilgamesh being put to shame in it:ho

I'll finish that one up when I get home


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldn't find that picture.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 30, 2011)

I see Gilgamesh party?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

We have over 9,000 tentaclepenises and they're all coming at you.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh baby            .


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, whats up with the Ultros fangasm going on for like ten pages?

I was trying to participate but...I didn't even know what the fuck Ultros was until I was browsing this thread.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, whats up with the Ultros fangasm going on for like ten pages?
> 
> I was trying to participate but...I didn't even know what the fuck Ultros was until I was browsing this thread.



He's a recurring enemy from FFVI. Seriously, if there was one thing about VI that didn't impress me, it was Ultros.  He wasn't even funny...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

Ultros was awsm!! c'mon!


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, it all comes from our argument with VastoLordae that Gilgamesh's not all that aqwesome and Ultros is silly.

We're just making legends here In hope of Vasto getting a cardiac arrest once he gets back

Plus, it's fun to make those pics


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, new signature.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, whats up with the Ultros fangasm going on for like ten pages?
> 
> I was trying to participate but...I didn't even know what the fuck Ultros was until I was browsing this thread.


 You need to get educated.

Why have you still not played FFVI yet?



Gaawa-chan said:


> He's a recurring enemy from FFVI. Seriously, if there was one thing about VI that didn't impress me, it was Ultros. He wasn't even funny...


 You're beggin' for a neggin', mister.  

Ultros is the strongest canon character in Final Fantasy, able to lift 12 fucking tons. Close second would be Sabin's house-lifting feat, but he as more supporting it than lifting the house.

Ultros is also invincible.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You need to get educated.
> 
> Why have you still not played FFVI yet?



Actually I have. Ultros just didn't cross my mind whatsoever. He is not as memorable as Gilgamesh and stuff. Completely insignificant to me.

EDIT: Not trying to start anything, just being real...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, can't hear you over the sound of how awesome Ultros is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, at least I contributed to a nice looking sig. 

You rendered that fast as fuck though.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm like China.

Efficient, but lacking standards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually I have. Ultros just didn't cross my mind whatsoever. He is not as memorable as Gilgamesh and stuff. Completely insignificant to me.
> 
> EDIT: Not trying to start anything, just being real...




How can a badass character that shows up 4-5 times throughout the game and is a major plotpoint in one scenario not cross your mind? 

He's a fucking super octopus that talks and runs colisseums!


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can a badass character that shows up 4-5 times throughout the game and is a major plotpoint in one scenario not cross your mind?
> 
> He's a fucking super octopus that talks and runs colisseums!



Um....


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lu-WLsqMLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

I kike dat sig

And fuck if Ultros was good in FFVI or not, this is postmodernity, we can make whatever the fuck we want here

And if Gilgamesh was wortha anything, it was not in FFVI


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> I kike dat sig
> 
> And fuck if Ultros was good in FFVI or not, this is postmodernity, we can make whatever the fuck we want here



As I said before...fuck Ultros...


*Spoiler*: __ 









Long live da honeys!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

One step away from Ultros porn. You tryin' to get me fired?


----------



## jemiesranova (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One step away from Ultros porn. You tryin' to get me fired?



Take it easy, take it easy, why should be done....


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Superior.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

That's gross.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

Less yaoi more Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's gross.


Agreed...



Sephiroth said:


> Less yaoi more Ultros.


I agree with this too. Even though I don't like Ultros...I really don't like yaoi.


I found some Terra x Ultros stuff, however...even though it has no nudity...its really suggestive so I'm not posting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Ultros's main squeeze is Relm though. I want some RelmxUltros hentai.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Yaoi is fine... But father and son? 



This pic makes me chuckle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

What the hell is it?


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know what disturbs me more... the face Ultros is making, or the one of the baby... thing...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

TAKOLUKA AND ULTROS.

I APPROVE 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVIJT_hmGA8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHnJ8bShUEo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxUneFddVUM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7fslL2px8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhlHviz5rQQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIcwLQpSNDA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, now I've seen it all. Literally everything.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh will babysit their children:ho


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh can't babysit.

He's a sex offender.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

With that many greedy hands you'd be hard-pressed to keep them to yourself, too.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

Hyper self-pleasure.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread ocasionally overlaps with the Bathouse


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2011)

It's hard not to.

You can't talk about Cloud Strife without yaoi being brought up
You can't talk about Tifa without hentai being brought up
You can't talk about Ultros without loli tentacle rape being brought up.

It's just the natural order of things


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty sure Final Fantasy characters are all designed with the full intention of later featuring them in a million different pornos.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

rule 34 once again


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

gotta say in FFIX, started using Freya a lot more, she's a fucking beast man!!

once she gets the "High JUmp" ability, ur laughin.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2011)

Ultros hentai? That's where this thread's heading?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure Final Fantasy characters are all designed with the full intention of later featuring them in a million different pornos.



FF is nothing.  Ayami Kojima, who designed a lot of the characters from the Castlevania series, does some rather disturbing yaoi artwork.  Yes, they got a yaoi artist to design the Castlevania characters... >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

That explains a few things about a the characters, doesn't it? Especially Soma Cruz.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That explains a few things about a the characters, doesn't it? Especially Soma Cruz.



Oh yeah, him. The fur coat and everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

That fairy.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

Speaking of fairies...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is that?



How the flying fuck don't you know Tingle?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I stopped playing Zelda after Zelda III.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 1, 2011)

Never really got into zelda. The thing that probably bothered me the most is no voice actors.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

I dislike Zelda games as well.

I hate Link...he makes Vaan and Tidus look good.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 1, 2011)

The Zelda games never appealed to me so I never played them either, but anyway to get back to FF and on a serious note might I add. I'm about to start replaying FF13 this time the PS3 version. I just want to know when the best time to start upgrading my equipment Chapter 7 in Hope's house (I will at least grind for money there) or chapter 11 on Gran Pulse (easy access to components for upgrading due to lots of monsters) and is there a guide anywhere that tells you what catalysts transform each accessory? I don't want to waste money buying something I don't need. I would appreciate it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Zelda. 


I just randomly upgraded and did stuff on FFXIII. Stupid game.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Zelda.
> 
> 
> I just randomly upgraded and did stuff on FFXIII. Stupid game.



Well from what I've seen and heard about it Zelda seems like stupid game to me point being not everyone thought FFXIII was stupid. That is YOUR opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I never suggested that at all.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

CMX is in for a Zeldafan rapestopm

I think Ocarina of Time was THE awesomesness, and I don't care about opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I still haven't managed to finish that game. I have tried to play it at least 5 times already on emulators and on the N64 when I used to have one.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

I loved it, tho it was my guilty pleasure on warm summer afternoons. I enjoyed the story and liked how it became the de facto axis of all the Zelda games. I find it a must for someone that'd like to play Zelda.

off topic: I'm having problem s with my interwebs, so I'll probably won't have the chance to be online often for the next weeks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I might try it again some day. I want to see what the hype is all about.

Part of my problem is that I have started it 5 or more times though. It's like I've seen the first 1-2 hours so many damn times I'm sick of it.


Call Scott Woods. He can fix it.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

Idk who Scott Woods is

As for Zelda, I know what you mean, that kind of stuff happens to me every time I start playing some of my old games. I'd take up some new games but I'm playing FFv right now. Just after the Water Tower and mastering Red mages on everyone

Anyway, you should make yourself play Zelda longer


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

*Generally speaking, what's your favourite job class from the FF series?*

Paladin, Dragoon, Dark Knight, Ninja, Samurai, Warrior, White Mage, Black Mage, Sage, Red Mage, Dancer, Bard . . . etc.

Mine has to be the Dragoon. If you played FF11 you'd fall in love with the class as well, even after they gimped and de-gimped it.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

Dragoon is a trademark of the FF games. I like the class, but I somehow hate the Jump command

Towards the end of the game it's usually useless as the battles end before he comes down.

Other than that, any incarnation of the Monk class. Zell was my fav character in FFVIII. Damn, I would solo Ultimecia with him...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> Idk who Scott Woods is
> 
> As for Zelda, I know what you mean, that kind of stuff happens to me every time I start playing some of my old games. I'd take up some new games but I'm playing FFv right now. Just after the Water Tower and mastering Red mages on everyone
> 
> Anyway, you should make yourself play Zelda longer




That's his website--no joke.

You should buy me an N64 and the game then. 



Armpits said:


> *Generally speaking, what's your favourite job class from the FF series?*
> 
> Paladin, Dragoon, Dark Knight, Ninja, Samurai, Warrior, White Mage, Black Mage, Sage, Red Mage, Dancer, Bard . . . etc.
> 
> Mine has to be the Dragoon. If you played FF11 you'd fall in love with the class as well, even after they gimped and de-gimped it.


 Ninja and Samurai. Or the Monk/Fighter.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

CMX, you Canadian?
I'd get me al the consoles in the world if it was possible If I win on the lottery around here, imma get you some too:ho

Monk/Fighter: Sabin, Tifa, Zell, Amarant and Rikku<3 Anyone notice how those classes always have either calm/reserved badasses, or jolly/playful nutshells?pek


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I agree Nois  It's useful against bosses (very useful, especially annoying bosses that hit you with status attacks) but other than that Jump is just a nuisance at times, eespecially when it replaces the attack command.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> CMX, you Canadian?
> I'd get me al the consoles in the world if it was possible If I win on the lottery around here, imma get you some too:ho
> 
> Monk/Fighter: Sabin, Tifa, Zell, Amarant and Rikku<3 Anyone notice how those classes always have either calm/reserved badasses, or jolly/playful nutshells?pek


 No, I'm Choo-choo, and that is the truth. 

Jump is a pretty good command, but it's only really good in FFVI when you can jump 100 times with Mog.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

Dude... Mog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Dat moogle.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Yeah I agree Nois  It's useful against bosses (very useful, especially annoying bosses that hit you with status attacks) but other than that Jump is just a nuisance at times, eespecially when it replaces the attack command.



Actually, just played FFX's ending today [claimed to have completed it as The final boss was a 3hitKO business for me]. I thought I'll die of laughter when I saw Yuna crying over Tidus disappearing and shit. All the characters were all so gloomy and shit and Rikku just jumping there and waving bye bye...

And Moogles in general are the Aryan race of FF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, they are also in the Mana games, which proves their superiority via cross-dimensional existence.


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

It's like one universe sees a Moogle and thinks "dude, that Moogle seems a cool thing... gimme some DNA"


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That explains a few things about a the characters, doesn't it? Especially Soma Cruz.



Soma may wear the coat but we all know that Alucard could make him his bitch on a whim...




Murakazu said:


> Never really got into zelda. The thing that probably bothered me the most is no voice actors.



... You do realize that a huge portion of the Zelda fandom is against voice-acting, right?




Nois said:


> I loved it, tho it was my guilty pleasure on warm summer afternoons. I enjoyed the story and liked how it became the de facto axis of all the Zelda games. I find it a must for someone that'd like to play Zelda.



If any game in the Zelda series is the 'de facto axis' it is A Link to the Past...
Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess owe almost everything they are to that game. >_>


----------



## Nois (Apr 1, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> If any game in the Zelda series is the 'de facto axis' it is A Link to the Past...
> Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess owe almost everything they are to that game. >_>



Well, I'm basing that opinion on the fact that Ocarina was the source of there being two resulting timelines to the Zelda franchise, and countless references to the Hero in each of the subsequent games.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *Generally speaking, what's your favourite job class from the FF series?*
> 
> Paladin, Dragoon, Dark Knight, Ninja, Samurai, Warrior, White Mage, Black Mage, Sage, Red Mage, Dancer, Bard . . . etc.
> 
> Mine has to be the Dragoon. If you played FF11 you'd fall in love with the class as well, even after they gimped and de-gimped it.



Red Mage or Dark Knight for me.

Red Mages 'cause they're insanely versatile... They were originally just an all-round class, but then FFV brought in Dualcast for them and made them even more versatile than ever. Even FFXII has an epic rendition of the Red Mage, granting them exclusive access to the Arcane Magicks while also letting them run loose with Greatswords. They got nerfed horribly in FFTA and FFTA2, but that never changed the fact that they were invaluable stepping stones to much stronger classes.

As for Dark Knights, it's simply that I have a thing for attacks that sacrifice HP to increase their damage - the Dark Knight in Tactics is even better, thanks to Sanguine Sword, Infernal Strike and Vehemence.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 2, 2011)

My fav class is red mage due to their versatility. Seriously having high strength, magic and healing spells and you got yourself one insanely useful character there. Just look at Light from FFXIII the second highest strength stat in the game, has all of the elemental strike and base magic spells, can heal you and if you set her up with the axis blade/aurora scarf/sprint shoes combo she's an absolute speed demon. Easily one of if not the most useful character in the game.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 2, 2011)

Paladin partly because Cecil, he broguht that class to life for me, I prefered it over Dark Knight. FF has a shit load of classes over the years, love them all for certain points.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 2, 2011)

Red Mages because they're overpowered.

Nothing can survive a red mage


----------



## Nois (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonder if Ranma was a Red Mage adressing the 'nothing can survive a...' remark:ho

EDIT: I just noticed that my FFV team is all Red Mages


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys know you wanna join. :ho


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd join but i've never RP'd before.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 2, 2011)

Dark Knight definitely. Swords, HP/MP drain, shadow magic, evilness... and remember how Gafgarion pwned everyone in FFT. 

On Red Mages, I tried making Cara one in FFV. She was inept at everything - truly a master of none.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Dark Knight definitely. Swords, HP/MP drain, shadow magic, evilness... and remember how Gafgarion pwned everyone in FFT.
> 
> On Red Mages, I tried making Cara one in FFV. She was inept at everything - truly a master of none.



How did you try building your Red Mage? I'm actually replaying V right now with the idea of making Lenna a Red Mage.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

delirium said:


> How did you try building your Red Mage? I'm actually replaying V right now with the idea of making Lenna a Red Mage.



I just have every character master every class except for Monk so I don't have to bother micro-managing my character builds. But if you are not going to do that, here is information that may be useful to you...


In V, Red Mage class should only be used to acquire ability commands for another class.

You should ALWAYS be thinking about whether or not you want them to be a fighter (freelancer) or a mage (Mime), and then build them up accordingly if you aren't going to master every class.  Not whether or not you want them to be a specific class, because in the end you will probably be using only either Freelancer or Mime for a given character.

This is because Freelancer class can equip ANYTHING and has two ability slots.  It also inherits some passive abilities and the strongest passive stat bonuses of each job a character masters. (Master Monk and you get Barefist and the Monk's strength stat but not it's magic penalty)
Mime can't equip everything but it has THREE ability slots and the Mimic command instead of the attack command.

If you are going to make good use of Mimes, DO NOT master the Monk class.  Definitely learn Barefist but only upgrade Monk to level 6.  If you master Monk, then your Freelancer/Mime classes will inherit the 'passive counter' the Monk class has, and this can ruin mimic chains.

Now, about Red Mages:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Without an ability equipped, Red Mage class can use white and black levels 1-3 spells only.  VERY useful for the first third of the game but goes majorly downhill after that.

That said, if you have a character that you've decided will function as a dedicated mage, Red Mage is a MUST master.  When mastered, you learn the Dualcast ability, which can be paired with White, Black, Red, Time, and Summon (but not Blue or Necromancy).

If you want to make an incredible support mage, master Red, and get level 6 White and Time, then turn the character of your choice into a Mime and equip the White, Time, and Dualcast commands.

If you want an incredible attack mage, master Red, and get level 6 Black and/or Summon and/or Time, then turn the character of your choice into a Mime.

You might consider replacing one of those commands with either Blue (for Mighty Guard and White Wind) or Spellblade (to support your fighters).






Edit:

That's just info for mages.  Here's some for fighters.

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you want to build a fighter then you should focus on the following classes:
Monk until you get Barefist- level 2, I think.
Ninja (master).
Hunter/Ranger (master).
Mystic Knight (master).

Get Barefist the moment you get the monk class and you will pummel the crap out of the first third of the game.  If you don't care about Mime chains, go ahead and master Monk class and your Freelancer/Mime will inherit Barefist and Counter as passive abilities.
Master Ninja and your Freelancer/Mime will learn Dual Wield as a passive ability.
Master Hunter/Ranger and you get Rapidfire/X-fight.  This awesome command allows you to hit four times with one weapon, or EIGHT TIMES with two weapons.
A mastered Mystic Knight/Sword Mage can enchant your swords with a black magic effect.  This allows you to target an enemy's elemental weakness or even have a Flare/Osmose effect on your sword!

Once you've done all this... swap to Freelancer class and equip Rapidfire And Spellblade.  You will be a monster.






Edit2: Oh! I always forget to mention this, but the Bard and Dragoon classes are very useful at some points in the game.  Dragoon is great against one of the super bosses.  Bard is great in two of the game's dungeons for the song 'Requiem,' which rips into undead.


Here are passive skills your Freelancer/Mime classes get when you master a class:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Knight: Cover
Monk: Barehanded, Counter (eh)
Thief: Artful dodger, Vigilance, find passages, Sprint (nice)
Ninja: Duel-wield (must-have)
Samurai: Shirahadori (helps you evade physical attacks, nice)
Sorcerer: Magic shell (Shell when health is low, nice)
Blue mage: Learning (very nice)
Chemist: Pharmacology (okay)
Geomancer: Light step, find pits (okay)





As for inheritable stats, that depends upon whether or not you want to master Monk class and whether you are playing the GBA version or not:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Non-GBA version without mastered Monk class? You should master:
Knight: Strength    +23
Berserker: Stamina  +25
Thief: Speed    +16
Summoner: Magic  +33

With Monk class (will mess up mimic chains):
Monk: +26 to Strength and Stamina.
Thief: Speed    +16
Summoner: Magic  +33

GBA version without Monk:
Gladiator: +26 Strength
Berserker: Stamina  +25
Thief: Speed    +16
Oracle: Magic  +36

GBA with Monk (will mess up mimic chains):
Monk: +26 to Strength and Stamina.
Thief: Speed    +16
Oracle: Magic  +36


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2011)

My plan for her was to make her end class Mimic with the three slots occupied by Summoner, Red Mage and Ranger. This way I have Dual Cast, the occasional White for when my full fledged White Mage (Faris) needs help healing the team, and can Equip Bows for some nice physical from the back row.

So I already have a plan. I was just wondering what Azhra had done to that made their Red Mage ineffective.

For my Fighter I'm going to master Monk anyway just for the +26 but what he's actually going to have his Rapidfire and Drink. Then master Samurai and Ninja for Dual Wielding Katanas for 8 chances at a High Crit. 

Added evasion is a plus. I might make all my characters master Samurai for it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

delirium said:


> My plan for her was to make her end class Mimic with the three slots occupied by Summoner, Red Mage and Ranger. This way I have Dual Cast, the occasional White for when my full fledged White Mage (Faris) needs help healing the team, and can Equip Bows for some nice physical from the back row.
> 
> So I already have a plan. I was just wondering what Azhra had done to that made their Red Mage ineffective.
> 
> ...



Red Mage is only useless if you have no idea what you're doing, tbh.  Try setting up a Red Mage with Barefist or Time.  Then you've got either character that can pummel with fists, own with magic, or heal, OR a true jack-of-all trades with white, black, time, and decent attack.


About your build- I think it's really good but there is one thing... that you didn't explicitly state but I'm going to hazard a guess.  Have you made Galuf a dedicated fighter?
I recommend against doing that.  If you want a second fighter-only unit, use Faris.
Bartz is the only character I would even consider not bothering with magic jobs.  Galuf and Faris should perhaps be treated as your jack-of-alls in that they should be able to hold their own either as mages or as fighters but they shouldn't be exclusively one or the other.  There is a good reason for this, but... >_>
Well, it's fine if you do but I think it may save you a little irritation later on.

Bows?  Hmm... whips are may be better because they only take one hand, but bows probably have better attack power? Not sure; I didn't use bows much.
Hunter/Ranger class is definitely more useful for building a fighter.


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2011)

Bartz is my dedicated Fighter. I'm making the rest Mages since this is my "Favorite Classes" run of the game (coincidentally enough as that is the current topic of this thread); My favorite classes being Ninja, Red Mage, Summoner, Blue Mage and Time Mage.

Galuf/Krile I'm making a Blue Mage. Faris will be Time Mage.

And yeah Bows are stronger than Whips. Not counting the bonus dungeons the strongest Whip you get is the Fire Lash which gives you +79. The Artemis Bow gives you +107.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

delirium said:


> Bartz is my dedicated Fighter. I'm making the rest Mages since this is my "Favorite Classes" run of the game (coincidentally enough as that is the current topic of this thread); My favorite classes being Ninja, Red Mage, Summoner, Blue Mage and Time Mage.
> 
> Galuf/Krile I'm making a Blue Mage. Faris will be Time Mage.
> 
> And yeah Bows are stronger than Whips. Not counting the bonus dungeons the strongest Whip you get is the Fire Lash which gives you +79. The Artemis Bow gives you +107.



Cool beans.  And argh... I never pay enough attention to equipment.


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2011)

That's actually one of the things I love about RPGs. Weapons! That and MOOOOOONEEEEEY. I love amassing a shit ton of money. Of all the things I could be bothered by in XIII not being able to make a ton of Gil was what really irked me  Other than that I actually enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2011)

Ultros's one true lover


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

Been there, done that, got the screencap-of-Crazy's-expression.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 4, 2011)

It's so cute though, it's worth being mentioned again


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Misty said:


> Ultros's one true lover



Hence, I'll quote it here

And about FFV, I'm just mastering all classes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

So, what do you think of my new avatar?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2011)

Misty said:


> Ultros's one true lover



What's up with that Ultros stuff? What is it anyways??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

It's only the best character ever made.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2011)

More information please?


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what do you think of my new avatar?



I shat bricks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> More information please?


 




Nois said:


> I shat bricks


 Dat Octopus.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> More information please?



Oh God no! 

Another fifteen pages of these two wanking him and Gilgamesh, not to mention each other, and this thread will have to be put down.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Oh God no!
> 
> Another fifteen pages of these two wanking him and Gilgamesh, not to mention each other, and this thread will have to be put down.



Put down like a rabid Ultima Weapon!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

One time Ultros bitch-slapped Gilgamesh so hard he turned into a rabbite.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Oh God no!
> 
> Another fifteen pages of these two wanking him and Gilgamesh, not to mention each other, and this thread will have to be put down.





You know the caption, rite?

Also, during the 15 pages you speak of, most of the regulars here were wanking with us

As for Ultima, which Ultima was your favorite guys? I go with VI's. Dem gears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

FFVI's Ultima is the only true Ultima.

Close second would be FFII's for being original.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Azhra said:


> *Oh God no! *
> 
> Another *fifteen pages* of *these two wanking* him and Gilgamesh, not *to mention each other*, and this thread will have to be put down.



Exactly. 


In other news, what is your top five favorite FF games and what is your top five least favorite FF games?

I listed mines below.

*Top 5 Favorite FF Games:*
5. Final Fantasy IV
4. Final Fantasy X-2
3. Final Fantasy XIII
2. Final Fantasy X
1. Final Fantasy VII

*Top 5 Least Favorite FF Games*:
5. Final Fantasy IX
4. Final Fantasy V
3. Final Fantasy II
2. Final Fantasy III
1. Final Fantasy XII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Best games?

FFVI
FFIV
FFV
FFVII
FFIX

Least Favorite games?

FFXIII
FFMQ
FFXII
FFX
FFVIII


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Top:
IV, VI, VII, IX, X

Anything else I guess, basically because I haven't played them at all yet, or didn't have the chance to complete them yet.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 4, 2011)

*Good*
1. FFIX
2. FFVII
3. FFVI
4. FFIV
5. FFX

*Bad*
1. FFX-2
2. FFMQ
3. FFXII
4. FFVIII
5. FFV



Nois said:


> You know the caption, rite?



Nay... but looking at that swagger, it must be a compliment beyond words. 



Nois said:


> Also, during the 15 pages you speak of, most of the regulars here were wanking with us



Nothing like an admirable defense.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Azhra said:


> *Good*
> 1. FFIX
> 2. FFVII
> 3. FFVI
> ...


 Although I enjoy V for now, I can see why it won't be a fav t many.


> Nay... but looking at that swagger, it must be a compliment beyond words.


It's HATERS GONNA HATE


> Nothing like an admirable defense.


Aww, we're just having funs here, also I don't see how that would hinder any other discussion in this thread


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best games?
> 
> FFVI
> FFIV
> ...


We including spin-offs? I might have to change my list accordingly..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I usually count MQ out of habit, but I wouldn't count things like Adventure and Tactics.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

Not counting Ivalice into the canon is bad for your health


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't count it in my Final Fantasy Rankings. I shouldn't count MQ either but I do. It's a thing.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

To each his own. I personally think I should add FFAT into my top games, although it\d be number 6, so matters not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly the only games that enter into my top 25 would be FFT. The other ones were...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 4, 2011)

This is glorious.

Also for best games.

FF4
FF6
FF7
FF8
FF9
FF10

I don't like the rest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

My only shame is that I had to use Photoshop instead of MS Paint.

Maybe I'll redraw.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Photoshop > all

I'm making this awesome Tifa sig, but I need some censors.

Can anyone link me a chocobo head or something so I can cover the nipples?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Photoshop > all
> 
> I'm making this awesome Tifa sig, but I need some censors.
> 
> Can anyone link me a chocobo head or something so I can cover the nipples?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Photoshop > all
> 
> I'm making this awesome Tifa sig, but I need some censors.
> 
> Can anyone link me a chocobo head or something so I can cover the nipples?


 MS Paint > Photoshop. 

You're talking to the chairman of the MS Paint Fanclub here.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 4, 2011)

I love them all in their own way.

Apart from X-2.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2011)

*Faves:*
VII
X
IV
IX
Tactics Advance (I can't explain why I loved it so much)

*Un-faves:*
V
XII
II


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 4, 2011)

Favorite: 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, Tactics

Least favorite: 2, 7, 8, 13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

What about the MMORPGs?


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

XI >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> XIV


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2011)

^I had a feeling

When is XIV supposed to come to consoles now?


----------



## blackbird (Apr 4, 2011)

I really liked FFXI (luuuv dem taru pek), despite it's old-fashioned, solo unfriendly gameplay. 

In fact, hearing about a very beginner-friendly English linkshell on Valefor, I consider starting again.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ^I had a feeling
> 
> When is XIV supposed to come to consoles now?



No date set as of now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2011)

At the Distant Worlds show I went to, Arnie Roth asked the crowd "Who here is a fan of FFXIII?" and half the crowd cheered while the other half cursed and booed under their breath, lol. Music was still good, though. Surprisingly (to me), the music from XIV was quite beautiful.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2011)

any new on a new final fantasy game not including versus?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> any new on a new final fantasy game not including versus?



FFV is coming to the EU PSN very soon~!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

That's not new. 


Let's get this thread back on track though: Ultros.

Remember the first time you fight him he starts molesting Terra's legs?


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

No...screw Ultros. Its been talked about like 20 times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Excuse me?


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MS Paint > Photoshop.
> 
> You're talking to the chairman of the MS Paint Fanclub here.



I'm using Paint.NET Wonder why it never got implemented into Windows 7 as it was meant to.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

Gau able to open up the ground in mid air is impressive as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm using Paint.NET Wonder why it never got implemented into Windows 7 as it was meant to.


What the fuck is that? 


Pics?


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck is that?
> 
> 
> Pics?




looks like this, more or less.

It was a program developed for the .NET and was initially meant to be the standard paint in Vista/7, but for some reason it grew beyond the lameness of Windows and became a pretty neat program. I find it an alternative to GIMP, which I can't stand.

Also, all my creations come from this thingy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I use it on XP?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> looks like this, more or less.
> 
> It was a program developed for the .NET and was initially meant to be the standard paint in Vista/7, but for some reason it grew beyond the lameness of Windows and became a pretty neat program. *I find it an alternative to GIMP, which I can't stand.*
> 
> Also, all my creations come from this thingy




*Spoiler*: __ 





Never used any other program other than Gimp, so I can't really say whether it sucks or not


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can I use it on XP?


 Look VERY hard at that pic again:ho

Should answer your question


Misty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This opinion comes mainly from the fact that GIMP usually won't work on my laptop even if i reinstal it over and over again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

So I can't use it on XP then?


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes you can

Shit's neat for doing layer-stuff and you know, all that shits

Never managed to make a moving gif with it though


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 5, 2011)

You're just not installing gimp right 

Moving gif's are a pain in every program


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the only thing I ever use Gimp for anymore... Also the Paint.NET lacks the smear tool, which I miss greatly. fortunately it's still in development and stuffs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I only tried GIMP one time and I didn't like it.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 5, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Not my fault Photoshop is 100x better.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not my fault Photoshop is 100x better.



Even Photoshop 7 (yes, a 9 year old version of Photoshop) is better than GIMP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

That's what I use, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

FFVI should be a badass remake on the PS3.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I think it would be good to get 4 on both the DS and PSP. 

DS has it remade in 3d and the PSP will have it with the more classic vibe. 



Lyra said:


> So is everything else on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Between my GBA and DS, I've got all FFI~VI. I, II, V and VI are on my GBA while III and IV are on my DS. *Seems we'll have to wait for FFV *and FFVI on the 3DS...


Isn't 5 coming to PSN soon? Regardless, they would be good reasons to get a 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

FFV on the PSN is just the PSX version, which is just the SNES version with a couple FMVs.

It's not worth the money, in other words.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

and the GBA versions are so expensive now. Looks like I'll wait patiently for a remake...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI should be a badass remake on the PS3.



Fuck yeah


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI should be a badass remake on the PS3.



I'd argue that all three SNES games deserve that treatment. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

True enough, though FFIV has been redone so many times it's ridiculous. Don't see that happening.

FFV and VI on the other hand...


----------



## BVB (Apr 7, 2011)

I want my FFVII remake.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 7, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> I want my FFVII remake.



PS4 launch title, confirmed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

FFVI remake > FFVII remake.

After playing FFVII again I don't think it needs a remake.


----------



## BVB (Apr 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> PS4 launch title, confirmed.



I would hate that, cuz it would make me buy the PS4 first-day for an horrendous price. 

FFVI doesn't need a remake. The snes style is perfect for the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

PS4: $1,000 USD. 



1,000 Euros.


----------



## BVB (Apr 7, 2011)

They won't dare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't that what they always do with this stuff? Like the 3DS is 250 USD but it's also 250 British Pounds.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI remake > FFVII remake.
> 
> After playing FFVII again I don't think it needs a remake.



At least let us have a Tifa remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Just go look at porn.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just go look at porn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Hardcore Tifa porn, yes. They have video games with her in it. Sex games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hardcore Tifa porn, yes. They have video games with her in it. Sex games.



Not good as the real thing though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Well you go track down Tifa and have sex with her. Make sure you tape it.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome image. I could make a sig out of it.

EDIT: I can see image if I open to another page.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Hotlinking is wrong.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hotlinking is wrong.



Says the poster who hotlinked Squall x Laguna yaoi...


----------



## Deimos (Apr 7, 2011)

*@CMX:* Do they have a Tifa vs Scarlet slapfest? No? kthxbai


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Says the poster who hotlinked Squall x Laguna yaoi...


 Ive never done such a thing. 


Deimos said:


> *@CMX:* Do they have a Tifa vs Scarlet slapfest? No? kthxbai


 What's a Scarlet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Scarlet?



Scarlet was that woman in VII who worked for shinra I believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Eh forgettaboutit.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 7, 2011)

After playing the FFIV PSP remake for a while, I may be going crazy or just be paranoid, but it feels like that the encounter rate is outrageously high... Like, I've literally encountered another batch of monsters right after slaying the previous batch and walking two or three steps.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 8, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> After playing the FFIV PSP remake for a while, I may be going crazy or just be paranoid, but it feels like that the encounter rate is outrageously high... Like, I've literally encountered another batch of monsters right after slaying the previous batch and walking two or three steps.



1. love your set.
2. I've heard that the PSP version is based off of the GBA version.  I never bothered to pay much attention to the various versions but perhaps the encounter rate was higher in that version.  I also know that the encounter rate for TAYs was high.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

FFIV's original encounter rate and difficulty was fairly high in Japan. The American version is the easy type, so if you're used to that one...


----------



## Deimos (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh forgettaboutit.



Fine. Tifa riding a chocobo then.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Fine. Tifa riding a chocobo then.



Howabout a Chocobo riding Tifa?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Howabout a Chocobo riding Tifa?



Hmm, that'll be interesting to see


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hmm, that'll be interesting to see



Type "Tifa Chocobo" in Google Images with Safe Search off.

And I bet you CMX is already on it too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Fine. Tifa riding a chocobo then.


 


Esura said:


> Howabout a Chocobo riding Tifa?


 

I'm off to draw!


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2011)

*Opens up thread*



*Leaves thread*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, a chocobo does ride Sazh in XIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Well, a chocobo does ride Sazh in XIII.



A chocobo riding sazh and a chocobo riding tifa are two very different realitys.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> A chocobo riding sazh and a chocobo riding tifa are two very different realitys.



Indeed...lets please not ruin the moment of thinking about a Chocobo riding Tifa.

BTW google Tifa Chocobo people...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm gonna draw a female Chocobo "riding" a dickgirl Tifa.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna draw a female Chocobo "riding" a dickgirl Tifa.



My world has crumbled


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna draw a female Chocobo "riding" a dickgirl Tifa.


Already been done.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Already been done.



Rule 34 you bitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Already been done.


 

How about a chocobo with a dick for a beak, pecking the female ghetto booty version of Barrett?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Never saw that one, but hey, its the internet....it could be out there.

EDIT: Oh shit! I found one similar! A chocobo on Barrett! Praise be to the Rules.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 9, 2011)

What the... When I said Tifa riding a chocobo, I meant exactly that. Nothing sinister...

You guys are nuts!


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2011)

Deimos said:


> What the... When I said Tifa riding a chocobo, I meant exactly that. *Nothing sinister...*
> 
> You guys are nuts!



A chocobo riding Tifa isn't sinister, its natural. Chocobos need love too.

How you think you get a Gold Chocobo in FFVII?


----------



## Deimos (Apr 9, 2011)

I think we should start by agreeing on the definition of the word "riding". 

I know Tifa has no problem carrying monsters twice her size when performing her LBs but a chocobo would be quite a pain to carry on your back!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Never saw that one, but hey, its the internet....it could be out there.
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit! I found one similar! A chocobo on Barrett! Praise be to the Rules.



To quote Alucard...

"I'm interested in this"


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan...Google Images (without Safe Search) is your friend.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2011)

If I manage to buy this SNES controller for PC sometime in the next week, I might try to finish FFIV again.

I _really_ want to finish it. I just hate using the keyboard.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If I manage to buy this SNES controller for PC sometime in the next week, I might try to finish FFIV again.
> 
> I _really_ want to finish it. I just hate using the keyboard.




Why is you playing it on a PC?

Not only is FFIV on old SNES, it is also on GBA, PS1, DS, and PSP. You wouldn't have to worry about it then.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2011)

Because:

1. My Super Nintendo doesn't work anymore
2. I can't play the GBA or PSP normally because of my eyesight. Same for DS obviously.
3. The PS1 version isn't as good.

So I emulate the GBA version as it's apparently the best one. My computer screen makes it big enough for me to read everything.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

PS1 load times made me hate playing Final Fantasy Chronicles. 

But after I eventually beat CT on it, I played it on the computadora and enjoyed blazing speeds and insta-saves.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. My Super Nintendo doesn't work anymore
> 2. I can't play the GBA or PSP normally because of my eyesight. Same for DS obviously.
> ...



The DS version is actually the better of the two, in my opinion anyway. The Augments System is far better than being able to pick your party.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The DS version is actually the better of the two, in my opinion anyway. The Augments System is far better than being able to pick your party.



Well it is an enhanced remake...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Solution: get both. 


Anyway, I didn't draw anything all weekend.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if we're still talking about FF4 it comes out tomorrow for the psp! Two games in one actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I will get that.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2011)

I really wish Square would notice that mmo's aren't about hours of countless grinding anymore like they used to be.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2011)

Well at least some of their emos are nice to look at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

I never really saw Cloud as emo. But that poster...


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

AC turned him emo, he wasn't in FF7 - apart from his brief "episode".


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2011)

AC was an action orgy...Character development and plot?....


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never really saw Cloud as emo. But that poster...



Cloud never was emo... Nomura decided to make him emo in Advent Children (and subsequently Dissidia) because, apparently, he'd be easier to relate to that way. Personally, I preferred the Cloud from Crisis Core (y'know where he was shy and upbeat and a complete disregard for his own safety). He was funny and adorably goofy in a lot of ways, which was excellent when he and Zack had scenes together.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

He was quite interesting in CC, but Cloud has never been my favourite. Barret outclasses him any day.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuffie is my favourite FFVII character. It's either her, Reno or Zack, anyway. It's not easy to pick.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone loves Reno and Zack.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Everyone loves Reno and Zack.



Well _obviously_. They're Reno and Zack.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2011)

I like Rufus.. Would have been awesome as a hidden npc..

He's a little bland, but not that bad.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 15, 2011)

I loved Zack before CC, Last Order and whatnot. 
Of course, _after_ CC, I, like everyone else, wanted to jump him and pump him. 

Other than that, I've always been a sucker for the 'yaoi trinity':


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Do not want.


----------



## BVB (Apr 15, 2011)

Zack is so damn manly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Red XIII is the best character, everyone knows that.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Red XIII is the best character, everyone knows that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

I meant in FFVII.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart<3


Lyra said:


> Cloud never was emo... Nomura decided to make him emo in Advent Children (and subsequently Dissidia) because, apparently, he'd be easier to relate to that way. Personally, I preferred the Cloud from Crisis Core (y'know where he was shy and upbeat and a complete disregard for his own safety). He was funny and adorably goofy in a lot of ways, which was excellent when he and Zack had scenes together.



Cloud's emoness is explained in AC/C with him and his surrogate kid dying

It was only a problem is that they chose to make him emo in Dissidia and KH.  OG is years ago and most people are now basing him off of the newer installments.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Splintered said:


> Tifa Lockhart<3
> 
> 
> Cloud's emoness is explained in AC/C with him and his surrogate kid dying
> ...



^
Can you post links to this, because I've never heard of anything like this before.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

If I could remember them.

But that's the impression that I get watching Advent Children Complete.  He's got an extra scene with Marlene that basically spells it all out, with her pointing out that Cloud's been searching for a cure for Denzel and then getting depressed when he himself finds himself with it.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuffie is the best :33


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm actually pretty sure Cloud's emoness came from him blaming himself for Aerith and Zack's deaths before deciding he'd crawl into a hole and die before telling anyone that he had caught Geostigma.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> Yuffie is the best :33



Excellent sig.



Azhra said:


> I loved Zack before CC, Last Order and whatnot.
> Of course, _after_ CC, I, like everyone else, wanted to jump him and pump him.
> 
> Other than that, I've always been a sucker for the 'yaoi trinity':




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2011)

Splintered said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh sweet mother of jesus MY EYES! Why did I have to witness that!?


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm actually pretty sure Cloud's emoness came from him blaming himself for Aerith and Zack's deaths before deciding he'd crawl into a hole and die before telling anyone that he had caught Geostigma.



It is as well.  But in my opinion, it's a cumulation of everything.  Cloud was actually doing pretty well minus a hiccup or two in Case of Tifa.  But Cloud went full throttle depression after he got Geostigma, I think that it's referenced that that's when he decides to go MIA from seventh heaven.  It's sort of the straw that broke the camel's back.

He failed Aerith and Zack, and now he was going to fail Denzel too.



> Oh sweet mother of jesus MY EYES! Why did I have to witness that!?


Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Splintered said:


> Excellent sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent avatar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Splintered needs to be banned for showing such a picture.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure you hate me now, but wait until Squeenix gets to the point where they apply jiggle physics on Kuja's thong.

Next Dissidia for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, my.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

It's a trap CrazyMoron!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Kuja's like the hottest chick in Final Fantasy.

And he's not even a chick.

He's the Haku of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

Squall is easily the hottest in terms of appearance.

Now if only he didn't have the personality of a piece of plywood


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

He don't look like no girl!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2011)

Gotta admit, kuja is the hottest guy in FF. Kinda a shame he IS a guy.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He don't look like no girl!



I like my men looking like men


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

I forget Mistys' gender too much.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> I like my men looking like men



We are of like mind in that department. 

But I still say Cloud is pretty attractive when he isn't moping around.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Cloud never was emo... Nomura decided to make him emo in Advent Children (and subsequently Dissidia) because, apparently, he'd be easier to relate to that way. Personally, I preferred the Cloud from Crisis Core (y'know where he was shy and upbeat and a complete disregard for his own safety). He was funny and adorably goofy in a lot of ways, which was excellent when he and Zack had scenes together.




At least in Advent Children, there was a reason as to why Cloud was emo or depressed, but it doesn't make a lot of sense in Dissidia why he retains that personality, especially when this isn't AC Cloud in Dissidia, it's FF7 Cloud. Did you really find an interview where Nomura said it'd be easier to relate to Cloud as an emo? It's actually quite annoying and it has made me a fan of KainxTifa. Regardless, I'm still a fan of Cloud but it urks me that his personality has been changed to something that he's actually not. It wasn't for the better and it's entirely unrelatable unless I was emo myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Misty said:


> I like my men looking like men


 I don't like men at all, but Kuja is hot.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know you anymore CMX


----------



## Fraust (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Piekage (Apr 15, 2011)

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81qFaoe010&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

:33


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81qFaoe010&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :33



I posted that pages ago.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kuja's like the hottest chick in Final Fantasy.
> 
> And he's not even a chick.
> 
> He's the Haku of Final Fantasy.



This man is both great and wise and completely right in this post.

Anyway I am expecting my controller thing this Tuesday. I cheapened out and got an adapter for my PS controller which will let me use it on my computer. It saves me about $8 when compared to buying the SNES gamepad.

*taps foot impatiently* I wanna play and beat FFIV. I want to see if it's truly as good or as bad as some say.

Well at least I know I'll have some great music to listen to.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 16, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *taps foot impatiently* I wanna play and beat FFIV. I want to see if it's truly as good or as bad as some say.



I'm borrowing a DS and playing FFIV right now, for the same reasons.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2011)

Very mild spoiler for IV:


*Spoiler*: __ 




So it occured to me a while ago... IV is the first game with a cross-dressing character in it.
There's a dancer in Fabul that, when you ask 'her' to dance for you, spins around and turns out to be a muscular monk guy. XD

But people always seem to credit V as being the first in the series with cross-dressing.  I am not pleased about this.





Edit: Lol, scroll to #8 on this meme. XD


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Just a little curious, what is everyone's favored Final Fantasy here? I think at the moment, mine would have to be IX, but I still haven't played the other prominent games of the series like IX and XI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

I got FFIV last night, but I am not going to play it for a while. I gotta beat Jeanne D'arc first. 

FFIV is one of the better FF games though, so you people shouldn't be disappointed. It's no FFVI.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Just a little curious, what is everyone's favored Final Fantasy here? I think at the moment, mine would have to be IX, but I still haven't played the other prominent games of the series like IX and XI.


For the numbered series, I like IX the most. Not exactly because of the nostalgia factor, though, as to be honest, I only played the older ones after playing IX. Not to mention that I love the game's soundtrack amongst all the other FFs.

The other game in mind is Tactics. Not the Advanced versions, but the one for the PS1 and War of the Lions for the PSP. Before it was broken by Dissidia, I played PS1 Tactics 300+ hours just to grind everyone to max and I have to do it all over again for the PSP version to suit competitive play, which unfortunately, no one wants to do right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Why would you do that? FFT was so easy without powering up to such ridiculous heights. That isn't even needed for the deep dungeon.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

That was a result of boredom. Yes, clearing the story does not require grinding, but at the time, I liked the game so much that I exploited it. I mean, I was still in high school and had so much free time to waste on school breaks.

For the PSP version though, all of that grinding had some use. I actually played a couple of matches with friends and they just couldn't imagine how I did it. Of course, they never played the old one.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Just a little curious, what is everyone's favored Final Fantasy here? I think at the moment, mine would have to be IX, but I still haven't played the other *prominent games of the series like IX and XI.*


 Whoops! meant to say IV and VI..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't like picking favorites. Both VII and X give me the best nostalgic feelings when I hear I hear their music and stuff, and IX is closely after. So instead of having a hard decision from the classics I'll just say...

Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

I think IX has the best ost thus far, I really like the orchestral stuff in the games I play.



Fraust said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


I'm actually more interested in Type-0 than Versus XIII.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually play the FFIX OST whenever I'm working to set the mood. I like the game's battle theme since it starts like the old ones and builds to a crescendo.

I just did not like it the remix it had for Dissidia. I mean, FFVII's battle theme was kept intact for crying out loud, but I liked the rock remix of FFVIII's.

Although when it comes to final boss battle themes, I dig FFVIII's "The Extreme" the most. Just like FFIX's battle theme, starts slow and soft, and gradually becomes great.

And yeah, I'm looking forward to Type-0 since all I have right now is a PSP. Probably the last PSP game I'm looking forward to playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That was a result of boredom. Yes, clearing the story does not require grinding, but at the time, I liked the game so much that I exploited it. I mean, *I was still in high school and had so much free time to waste on school breaks.*
> 
> For the PSP version though, all of that grinding had some use. I actually played a couple of matches with friends and they just couldn't imagine how I did it. Of course, they never played the old one.


 Ah, that explains it.

The crazy stuff I did back then. Maxing out all my character stats in Chrono Trigger via replays getting all those tabs, maxing out all my characters in FFVI, etc... To be young again.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, even in FFVII where I farm for stat-increasing stuff (forgot what they're called), or that in FFVIII where I do certain combinations of GFs and Junctions so that all of my party members will have 255 in every stat.

Ah, the crazy things I did for gaming.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That was a result of boredom. Yes, clearing the story does not require grinding,


Yes it did...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, technically, it did, but what I meant was hardcore grinding like I mentioned.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 18, 2011)

What the?! I recall FFT being hard as hell and easily the hardest FF. 

So many times I had to reset and start a battle over, due to archers and ninjas ganging up on my mages. Damn Wiegraf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Yeah, even in FFVII where I farm for stat-increasing stuff (forgot what they're called), or that in FFVIII where I do certain combinations of GFs and Junctions so that all of my party members will have 255 in every stat.
> 
> Ah, the crazy things I did for gaming.


 I stopped being that obsessive after FFVII. I got all the limit breaks (why the hell?!?), all my characters maxed, all the matera maxed (why the hell again!?! ), and, of course, beat the two weapons. 

Them days. 


Esura said:


> Yes it did...


 To an extent. When you get Orlandu the game is basically over though.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 19, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Just a little curious, what is everyone's favored Final Fantasy here? I think at the moment, mine would have to be IX, but I still haven't played the other prominent games of the series like IX and XI.



Of the main series FFX with FFXIII a close second. Of the spin offs Crisis Core EASILY and Dissidia a distant second.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a dream last night where I was playing this fan hack of FFVI and it had Ultros as a white mage in it.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had a dream last night where I was playing this fan hack of FFVI and it had Ultros as a white mage in it.



You... Really have no life, do you?


----------



## Nois (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a dream where me and my party were right before the "last dungeon" of a FF-like adventure. We went up to the moon to fight an Edea-type villain girl, who turned out to be our long lost friend and the love interest of my dragoon friend. They then decided to stay on the moon, which we took more or less as them dying [for some reason she couldn't leave the moon without dying, and we couldn't contact them more than once per decade].

Cue epic music and us looking to the moon with smiles of happiness/nostalgia.

Then there was a credit roll and an intro to a sequel lol. I'm waiting for that bitch to come to my dreams.

Also, hi guys. I don't have the internets recently so I'm absent from the boards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You... Really have no life, do you?


 No, I don't. 

Nobody will love me. 


Nois said:


> I had a dream where me and my party were right before the "last dungeon" of a FF-like adventure. We went up to the moon to fight an Edea-type villain girl, who turned out to be our long lost friend and the love interest of my dragoon friend. They then decided to stay on the moon, which we took more or less as them dying [for some reason she couldn't leave the moon without dying, and we couldn't contact them more than once per decade].
> 
> Cue epic music and us looking to the moon with smiles of happiness/nostalgia.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if your mind can fabicrate said sequel in a coherent manner. 

Update us if it gets published, so to speak.


----------



## Nois (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> Nobody will love me.
> 
> ...



It might sound weird but I had a series of dreams over several years that followed eachother in a more or less coherent manner... Was an avid fan of lucid dreaming in the past too, perhaps that's a factor.

the gaps between the dreams were sometimes years, which only freaked me out. Just you wait till I get to play XII this summer. Shit's probably gonna spamm my head like mad:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

You trippin' acid or something?


----------



## Nois (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You trippin' acid or something?



Nope, just was born prematurely, and apparently my brain wavelenghts are a bit off[doctors conected the two things somehow]. Makes me 'wake up' in my dreams more easily than other people. Lucid dream is cool:ho

I also re-dream the same dreams from time to time, with layers adding onto them as I am influenced by stories I read, see or come up with. Makes the stories develop as a result.

Never did acid though, I did think about it, however.

EDIT: That's one of the reasons I like playing rpgs gives my brain wicked ideas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

Yo people, Final Hidden Boss is back. how have ya been?


----------



## Nois (Apr 19, 2011)

There was an Ultros wank-galore going on here for like 15 pages, in hope you'd get back soon

Aside from the silly shit we've been talking about there's a considerable amount of silly pics with Ultros and Gilgamesh you might like

Also, where might have you been?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn that all sounded nice...beside the Ultros part.

 Where I have been? Where all of us awesome badd ass bosses go when waiting for the party...at the strip club.


----------



## BVB (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd wish to go back to the time where I've played my first FF.. FFVII and then go through the whole FF epicness with a fresh neutral mind.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a Final Fantasy dream about Tifa, Yuna, and Lightning...in my room...undressing... 


I seriously need to get laid this month....


----------



## BVB (Apr 19, 2011)

damn.. real life Tifa.. I'd bang her to the moon.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

YES! Thats the spirit Mohrensalad!

New thread topic is...
*Which FF character you would love to...do stuff to (fucking, not socking people)? *

Yuna, Lulu, Rikku, Paine, Leblanc, FFX Shiva, Tifa, Lightning, Fang, and Vanille...I'd tear it up! Tap, tap, tap! But if I had to choose one out of all of them...it would be Lightning...yes, I love the tough ones!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd like to punch Squall in the face if that counts.

Oh, you're talking about sex. Well I'd definitely have Tifa suffocate me with her boobs. I'm into that sort of thing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Lightning's hardcore, badass demenor makes me want to tap it. Yuna would be a close second, cause I'd tap goody two-shoes too. And her eyes....yes....yes!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> But if I had to choose one out of all of them...it would be Lightning...yes, I love the tough ones!





Esura said:


> Lightning's hardcore, badass demenor makes me want to tap it.



You are very weird


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Falcon said:


> You are very weird


I like females who are dominate and boss and hardcore and shit (like Lightning)...then again I also like the kind, sensitive, sheltered noble ones (like Yuna). Its why both Yuna and Lightning are my top five favorite JRPG females of all time. 


Yes I know I have weird fucking fetishes...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude Lightning is a total man whore!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah so I went back and saw what ya said about gilgamesh.... all


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Dude Lightning is a total man whore!


She is a total shotacon....


----------



## BVB (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd show claire who's boss in bed.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2011)

Lulu. She was the first female character I fell for in the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm, other than the obvious choice of Tifa the first female I liked was Quistis. Hot teacher with glasses and a whip was a win for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

It was Tifa for obvious reasons. Still #1 in my eyes. Do not care what all haters say. Reping for that sig Murzakazu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Thankyou for Tifa appreciation Vasto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Thankyou for Tifa appreciation Vasto.



Damn right.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like females who are dominate and boss and hardcore and shit (like Lightning)...then again I also like the kind, sensitive, sheltered noble ones (like Yuna). Its why both Yuna and Lightning are my top five favorite JRPG females of all time.
> 
> 
> Yes I know I have weird fucking fetishes...


Know what, as much as I don't like Lighty, but if I show her who's boss and make her submit to me...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd like to a good Gran pulse style time with Fang, next would be Yuna then Lightning.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 20, 2011)

Tifa has no competition imo. She's #1 by far. Among everyone else though, Lightning is probably top!


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Fran takes the lead in that question.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 20, 2011)

Quina.  Duh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Splintered said:


> Quina.  Duh.



Invalid, Shim has no confirmed sex...smart ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Damn that all sounded nice...beside the Ultros part.
> 
> Where I have been? Where all of us awesome badd ass bosses go when waiting for the party...at the strip club.


 You missed the party.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Invalid, Shim has no confirmed sex...smart ass



That's what makes it hotter.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2011)

Selphie from VIII was pretty cute. I like a girl with lots of spunk.

And she's quite energetic too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, people, its not just limited to female FF characters. If there is a guy FF character you want to boink, name em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm partial to Rydia from FFIV. And Umaro from FFVI. 


I'd hit those.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm partial to Rydia from FFIV. And Umaro from FFVI.
> 
> 
> I'd hit those.



Rydia is mine! You can't have her!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Let us come to a reasonable compromise: you can take the adult version.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd do Beatrix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Gross, she's a one-eyed freak of nature.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You missed the party.



 Acrapy party from all that I saw...a crappy one....and your sig sucks.



Splintered said:


> That's what makes it hotter.



 I am going to hit you for your odacity



Esura said:


> Also, people, its not just limited to female FF characters. If there is a guy FF character you want to boink, name em.



 Thats easy. The closes male would be Kuja....dem hips.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm partial to Rydia from FFIV. And Umaro from FFVI.
> 
> 
> I'd hit those.



 More like Umaro would tap you....into the ground.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Gross, she's a one-eyed freak of nature.



 I do not think I could hate you anymore then I already do...but I do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

You see my signature, you be hatin'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

All I see....is garbage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Well you are welcome to counter with your own epic signature of Gilgamesh defeating Ultros (not even possible, so cosmic forces will stay your hand).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

Pfft Gilgamesh defies the laws of all things cosmic. And when I show you this epic sig you shall weep in it's presence.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Pfft, I can't wait. 


I'll just have to one-up it anyhow.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, people, its not just limited to female FF characters. If there is a guy FF character you want to boink, name em.



Female: Rydia.
Male: Kain.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pfft, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> I'll just have to one-up it anyhow.



Impossible...there is no one upping Godgamesh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2011)

My replay of FFIV is coming along well.

I'm already up to where I stopped last time. (right before the gimmick forest where you can't use metal equipment)

So far my fave character is Tellah.

I kinda wish Edward had been killed by the Leviathan... I dread having his useless ass in my party again.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm playing IV for the first time.

I hate Tellah.  :[  90 MP and he's my only mage FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

Im getting a psp..not because of Duodecum, not because of crisis core, or any other final fantasy game: Im getting it because FFIV is the most epic final fantasy game to me, Cecil and Kain shit on Cloud and dem bitches


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> My replay of FFIV is coming along well.
> 
> I'm already up to where I stopped last time. (right before the gimmick forest where you can't use metal equipment)
> 
> ...



Tip: Cecil's Legend Sword that he gets when he becomes a Paladin isn't made of metal. (Its a crystal sword)

The elemental claws for Yang don't count as metal either.

As far as rings go there are rings that are made out of precious stones and rings made out of metal. Equip the ring jeweled rings and those aren't affected.



Splintered said:


> I'm playing IV for the first time.
> 
> I hate Tellah.  :[  90 MP and he's my only mage FUUUUUUUUUUUUU



What part of the game are you at?



TeenRyu said:


> Im getting a psp..not because of Duodecum, not because of crisis core, or any other final fantasy game: Im getting it because FFIV is the most epic final fantasy game to me, Cecil and Kain shit on Cloud and dem bitches



I know what you mean. Final Fantasy IV is the only one I've beaten 5 times already on 2 consoles. Its also the game that got me into rpgs in general. I will say that I really approve of Kain's characterization in Duodecim though.

Actually I'll go ahead and say that Dissidia does a good job of getting the characters right, its just that the story itself is pretty shallow. It basically serves as additional backstory to Final Fantasy I.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno why but I feel 4 was a better quality game, and I want it in FF13 grafics


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean... Not likely to happen though you never know. They have remade Final Fantasy 4 more than any other final fantasy game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

True. and if this sells and they get enough rants...maybe..just maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

FF IV is the only other FF(other being X) that got a true sequel.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

XIII is getting a sequel, its due out this winter.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> XIII is getting a sequel, its due out this winter.



don't speak of it! it hurts my ears..


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Get hyped for the XIII-2 dammit! 

Square said if we all buy XIII-2, they'll make FF1 PS3 remake reboot starting the entire series over (like Mortal Kombat 2011 did for the MK series).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Lies Esura...LIES!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ I agree with guy above me. I don't think they would ever do that..They should just do 4 instead


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^^ I agree with guy above me. I don't think they would ever do that..They should just do 4 instead



Nope.

They should just make a true Final Fantasy fighter thats on the *PS3/360* and plays like anime fighters. Main reason I slightly dislike Dissida. Its not what I thought an ideal FF fighter would be.

Square needs to contact Arc Systems Work asap!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope.
> 
> They should just make a true Final Fantasy fighter thats on the *PS3/360* and plays like anime fighters. Main reason I slightly dislike Dissida. Its not what I thought an ideal FF fighter would be.
> 
> Square needs to contact Arc Systems Work asap!



I dunno, while thats a good Idea, the levels of wank and dear destructiveness and so many fanboys will cause the series to collapse on themselves,  and I don't want no game where I'd just show you why Cecil and Kain are certified BAMF


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> They should just make a true Final Fantasy fighter thats on the *PS3/360* and plays like anime fighters. Main reason I slightly dislike Dissida. Its not what I thought an ideal FF fighter would be.
> 
> Square needs to contact Arc Systems Work asap!


Dissidia was a fighting game? 

Seriously though, if there will be a real Final Fantasy fighter, I want to see characters bleeding red and not numbers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

Gilgamesh and Ultros would be hard to put in because of how OP they are.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 21, 2011)

Ultros + Tifa = tentacle pr0n


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I'm definately hyped up forn FFXIII-2 heck the instant I learned there was going to be a sequel it was already a certified release date buy. Screw FF Versus XIII I want my FFXIII-2 NOW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Splintered said:


> I'm playing IV for the first time.
> 
> I hate Tellah. :[ 90 MP and he's my only mage FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 

All those delicious spells you can't access must be driving you mad.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Rydia is better than Tellah, I think... With Tellah, you have to use a Soma Drop otherwise he can't ever use Meteor. But with Rydia, she learns every Black Magic _and_ gets all those bitchin' Eidolons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't remember Rydia getting those spells. FuSoYa, on the other hand...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well I'm definately hyped up forn FFXIII-2 heck the instant I learned there was going to be a sequel it was already a certified release date buy. Screw FF Versus XIII I want my FFXIII-2 NOW.



I never thought so many bizarre ideas could be thrown into one common post.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well I'm definately hyped up forn FFXIII-2 heck the instant I learned there was going to be a sequel it was already a certified release date buy. Screw FF Versus XIII I want my FFXIII-2 NOW.





Fraust said:


> I never thought so many bizarre ideas could be thrown into one common post.



Well I'm with SBS actually. My hype for Versus XIII has dropped considerably. Stella could show her tits in game and I wont give a shit unless they announce a release date. Versus XIII is the only thing I fucking hate about Square and Nomura...its taking too fucking long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

My hype for a game that won't be released for forever is never very high.

Unless that game is Diablo III.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2011)

If it was taking this long and they produced another XIII, then okay. But if they produce an MGS4 caliber game (with shorter or more spread out cutscenes) I say it's more than worth it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, but 13-2 seems just like a facepalm for me. I mean is it bad that I got the game, liked it for a while then got bored when reaching sazh's summon fight? I mean I tried to get back in it, but then I bought blazblue and Tales of vesperia...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember Rydia getting those spells. FuSoYa, on the other hand...



Rydia gets them all... Flare, Meteor, Death, all the -ga spells, all the -ra spells and plenty more besides. She learns all Black Magic but at a slower pace than Palom.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Sorry, but 13-2 seems just like a facepalm for me. I mean is it bad that I got the game, liked it for a while then got bored when reaching sazh's summon fight? I mean I tried to get back in it, but then I bought blazblue and Tales of vesperia...



Play it again! Its gets even better. Just stick with it!

I'm almost done with it, but the only reason I've stop playing it was because I wanted to finish my backlog...and get good in Arcana. I'm at Chapter 12 Eden right now. Mind you I had this game since day one release. 

There is alot of games I haven't finished yet...namely Ar Tonelico Qoga, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age Origins, etc. I guess that happens when you work a job that demands open schedules....sigh...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Rydia gets them all... Flare, Meteor, Death, all the -ga spells, all the -ra spells and plenty more besides. She learns all Black Magic but at a slower pace than Palom.


 I don't remember that shit. 


Although I just used her summons. They're just as powerful anyway to an extent. The only trump is Meteo.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember that shit.



You wasn't playing right.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Play it again! Its gets even better. Just stick with it!
> 
> I'm almost done with it, but the only reason I've stop playing it was because I wanted to finish my backlog...and get good in Arcana. I'm at Chapter 12 Eden right now. Mind you I had this game since day one release.
> 
> There is alot of games I haven't finished yet...namely Ar Tonelico Qoga, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age Origins, etc. I guess that happens when you work a job that demands open schedules....sigh...



Oh it's not that, lol Ive already seen what comes afterwards. Still didn't feelthe need to finish it. And I got rid of it. I just felt tales was overall much better. So when I saw 13-2 I was like meh. And I ore-ordered 13 so don't get me wrong lol


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia was overall better, I think, but things like normal size humans, graphics, music, and battle system are personally more enjoyable in XIII.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Everything else put aside, I can understand the graphics and what not- but you believe the final fantasy battle system was better?  I liked the tales one much better. And while they seem to stick with the amine graphics, the new tales is more lifelike size size and the like. The battle system in tales of in general is more interactive and fun than final fantasy's


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2011)

Man the Tower of Zot was my bitch. I hope they developers intended the Puppets to be easy as shit EXP and Gil farming devices.


*Spoiler*: _BIG FF4 SPOILERS_ 



Though now I am sad... Tellah is gone. He was a badass of the highest order and his death will be avenged.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Although I just used her summons. They're just as powerful anyway to an extent. The only trump is Meteo.



Imo, Meteo/Meteor was useless compared to Bahamut.  It takes longer to cast, costs more in most versions, does about the same amount of damage, and pisses off Behemoths.  Not worth it.




TeenRyu said:


> Yeah, I dunno why but I feel 4 was a better quality game, and I want it in FF13 grafics



I want IV-X in XIII graphics. XD  II would be nice as well, for that matter.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Man the Tower of Zot was my bitch. I hope they developers intended the Puppets to be easy as shit EXP and Gil farming devices.



There's a strategy involving the summoners that call those puppets.  Kill off everyone but Cecil and let the summoners call the puppets over and over as Cecil kills them.  Then Cecil gets awesome amounts of EXP.  (I employ this strategy in the Feymarch area with the summons if I want to level up my characters)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Well not everybody could summon Bahamut.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Play it again! Its gets even better. Just stick with it!
> 
> I'm almost done with it, but the only reason I've stop playing it was because I wanted to finish my backlog...and get good in Arcana. I'm at Chapter 12 Eden right now. Mind you I had this game since day one release.
> 
> There is alot of games I haven't finished yet...namely Ar Tonelico Qoga, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age Origins, etc. I guess that happens when you work a job that demands open schedules....sigh...



Esura you still haven't beaten it your pacing is slower than Enix's on Versus


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Esura you still haven't beaten it your pacing is slower than Enix's on Versus



Just because of that comment I'm about to go all out on it now, since PSN is offline and I'm off work for another day.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just because of that comment I'm about to go all out on it now, since PSN is offline and I'm off work for another day.



Yes I demand that you complete this game good sir.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Man the Tower of Zot was my bitch. I hope they developers intended the Puppets to be easy as shit EXP and Gil farming devices.
> 
> *Though now I am sad... Tellah is gone. He was a badass of the highest order and his death will be avenged.*
> (I also unequipped him at the right time so I got to keep all teh goodies)



Damn it Zael there are soem people who have never played IV and a spoiler would have been....... aw who am I kidding I know that Cecil and Golbez's brother and Kain is not to be trusted without playing the IV I really need to get around to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Palom and Parom turn into stone!


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tellah really gets the short end...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Fantasy IV is full of character that die but then "get better" the only exception is Tellah. When he dies he stays dead.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Palom and Parom turn into stone!



IV is full of heroic sacrifices.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Damn it Zael there are soem people who have never played IV and a spoiler would have been....... aw who am I kidding I know that Cecil and Golbez's brother and Kain is not to be trusted without playing the IV I really need to get around to this.



I know most of the things about FFIV's plot. It's unavoidable when you hang around with FF nerds amost all the time.

But the real important stuff is in the details - not the  "what" but the "why" and "how." Cecil and Golbez may be Moonmen and brothers but I have no idea how this is uncovered. 

If the story sucks you in, it doesn't matter if you know the ending.

Speaking of which I just finished the Tower of Babel. Fucking game taking away Yang and Cid? That's bullshit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Yang was pretty cool. FFIV is such a tragic game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2011)

Rydia is back though and she sure as hell took a level in badass.

Not badass enough to overcome Golbez's floating, disembodied hand but I doubt any FF hero ever could have stopped his slov moving limb from taking that crystal.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I know most of the things about FFIV's plot. It's unavoidable when you hang around with FF nerds amost all the time.
> 
> But the real important stuff is in the details - not the  "what" but the "why" and "how." Cecil and Golbez may be Moonmen and brothers but I have no idea how this is uncovered.
> 
> ...



I knew Kefka was going to turn the world into a wasteland and still enjoyed VI


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rydia is back though and she sure as hell took a level in badass.
> 
> Not badass enough to overcome Golbez's floating, disembodied hand but I doubt any FF hero ever could have stopped his slov moving limb from taking that crystal.


 

Indeed, not a single character in history.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed, not a single character in history.



Just Gilgamesh pulling down his pants would obliterate it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, if we're allowing NPCs, then obviously Ultros would tentacle rape it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Ultros x Lightning

Its canon. Do you know that Ultros is in FFXIII CMX? Do you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, if we're allowing NPCs, then obviously Ultros would tentacle rape it.



 You said every character in history so of course NPCs....stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

NU-UH YOU'RE STUPID NOT ME!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2011)

NO YOU ARE TIMES2!


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Both of you are stupid.

I am teh superior mind roun' these parts, ya 'erd me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

No, Esura, you and Vasto are both stupid times infinity plus one, pixies, no takebacks, sealed with a cherry.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't know we were in kindergarden.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I didn't know we were in kindergarden.



No wii not foo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm telling!


MOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Settle down kids... or I'll bombard you with yaoi.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Settle down kids... or I'll bombard you with yaoi.



I'll bombard you with yuri! NAO WUT NUGGA!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Ultros Tentaclte Hentai!! 

I should draw him molesting a female version of a Bomb.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros Tentaclte Hentai!!
> 
> I should draw him molesting a *female version of a Bomb*.



Ugh...no. Please no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

You know wanna see a Bomb with some hot-ass titties.


----------



## Nois (Apr 22, 2011)

y'all all are stupid

Just came in to tell you guys it's my birthday, and today I love every character in the FF universe

Even that spoony bard


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyway, I'm on the Moon now. i didn't have any clue where to go so I found my way to Bahamut by mistake.

Oh, it wasn't that bad. I got some Genji Armor and a Genji Helm and those Behemoths gave me shitloads of Gil and EXP.

...then Bahamut owned me in 5 seconds and there went all that work.

I guess I suck. Or maybe level 40 is kinda low to fight him at. Or both.

I think I'm going to go back in there to get the Genji equipment and maybe some other goodies but just skip Bahamut for now.

I like the Lunar Whale though. Maybe not best airship ever but it's neat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> y'all all are stupid
> 
> Just came in to tell you guys it's my birthday, and today I love every character in the FF universe
> 
> Even that spoony bard


 Happy Birthday, my friend. I'd give you some sexy drawing of Ultros and Umaro in the sack, but I'm at work.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> Anyway, I'm on the Moon now. i didn't have any clue where to go so I found my way to Bahamut by mistake.
> 
> Oh, it wasn't that bad. I got some Genji Armor and a Genji Helm and those Behemoths gave me shitloads of Gil and EXP.
> 
> ...


 I recall Bahamut being fairly difficult the first time around. Just level up a bit and kick his dragony ass.

I also think you *can* reflect his Megaflare. I am not 100%, but that's how I remember it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, reflexting Megaflare seems to be the only way to survive.

Though my guides also tell me I should have FuSoYa in my party. Which I don't. So I guess Bahamut needs to wait.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I recall Bahamut being fairly difficult the first time around. Just level up a bit and kick his dragony ass.
> 
> I also think you *can* reflect his Megaflare. I am not 100%, but that's how I remember it.



Yes.  You can harvest these items called 'star veils' and 'moon veils' from certain monsters on the moon (the -cyte monsters that poison you).  These let you cast reflect.  Moon veil is better than star veil can can protect you from TWO megaflares.  So on the first turn against Bahamut have your characters either cast Wall/Reflect, and the ones that can't should use veil items.  Then just hack away at him with your best attacks.  Bahamut is not that hard, and if you think he is, I can't wait to hear what you think of DARK BAHAMUT, who gets his own SAVE CIRCLE and STARTS THE BATTLE with Megaflare. LOLOLOL!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah, reflexting Megaflare seems to be the only way to survive.
> 
> Though my guides also tell me I should have FuSoYa in my party. Which I don't. So I guess Bahamut needs to wait.


I don't think I had him when I fought Bahamut.  Hard to say, it has been a long time since I've played the game.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Yes. You can harvest these items called 'star veils' and 'moon veils' from certain monsters on the moon (the -cyte monsters that poison you). These let you cast reflect. Moon veil is better than star veil can can protect you from TWO megaflares. So on the first turn against Bahamut have your characters either cast Wall/Reflect, and the ones that can't should use veil items. Then just hack away at him with your best attacks. Bahamut is not that hard, and if you think he is, I can't wait to hear what you think of DARK BAHAMUT, who gets his own SAVE CIRCLE and STARTS THE BATTLE with Megaflare. LOLOLOL!


 Dark Bahamut? 

Is that in the DS version or something?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think I had him when I fought Bahamut.  Hard to say, it has been a long time since I've played the game.
> 
> 
> Dark Bahamut?
> ...



In the original game it was called 'Wyvern.'  It's in the Lunar Subterrane:


The battle is purely level-based in terms of the outcome; if you do not have enough HP, if you aren't a high enough level, he will kill your party members faster than you can revive them.  Oh, and don't summon against him unless you want ANOTHER Megaflare thrown at you. 


Edit: Also, DEFINITELY fight Bahamut once you get Fusoya.  He's better than Kain against him and you'll want Bahamut for the dungeon that you go through immediately after getting Fusoya and returning to the blue planet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

So if Leviathan is the King of Summons and Bahamut is the God of Summons, what does that make Dark Bahamut?

And I don't care about superbosses. I'll leave DB alone and just finish the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So if Leviathan is the King of Summons and Bahamut is the God of Summons, what does that make Dark Bahamut?
> 
> And I don't care about superbosses. I'll leave DB alone and just finish the game.



B-but you miss out on RAGNAROK if you don't fight it! D:

And Murasame if you don't fight the White Dragon!
And Holy Lance if you don't fight Ahriman!
And two Ribbons if you don't fight the Lunasaurs!
And Masamune if you don't fight Ogopogo!

And then there's all the GBA extra stuff! Lunar Bahamut and Lunar Asura and...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Well my policy on this kind of thing is I do what's necessary to complete the game. Sometimes that entails getting optional weapons and equipment but Excalibur looks like it'll last be a while.

So my main quest now is to complete the game. Once I've delved deep into the game's story and discovered everything about it, _then_ I can wander around and do optional shit.

It kinda just breaks your interest in the storyline when you spend an hour on a sidequest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> In the original game it was called 'Wyvern.' It's in the Lunar Subterrane:
> 
> 
> The battle is purely level-based in terms of the outcome; if you do not have enough HP, if you aren't a high enough level, he will kill your party members faster than you can revive them. Oh, and don't summon against him unless you want ANOTHER Megaflare thrown at you.
> ...


I vaguely remember that now. But only vaguely. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well my policy on this kind of thing is I do what's necessary to complete the game. Sometimes that entails getting optional weapons and equipment but Excalibur looks like it'll last be a while.
> 
> So my main quest now is to complete the game. Once I've delved deep into the game's story and discovered everything about it, _then_ I can wander around and do optional shit.
> 
> It kinda just breaks your interest in the storyline when you spend an hour on a sidequest.


 I see your point, but on FFIV at least I completed all that optional stuff before fighting Zeromus. It wasn't that hard that I can remember. I just spent a long time leveling up in that mirror corridor thing, fighting giant heads and white dragon things.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So if Leviathan is the King of Summons and Bahamut is the God of Summons, what does that make Dark Bahamut?



He's what Summons summon when they're too afraid of an opponent.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh man the Giant of Babel was epic. I guess that scene in FF9 where everyone attacks the Silver Dragons swarming out of Memoria was inspired by this bit from IV.

Just really great stuff.

It was also cool to see all the Elemental Lords back for one final showdown. 

But now I guess I've reached the endgame... It has been a very enjoyable ride.

But man oh man I don't know who to pick! I can *choose* party members now and I don't know who to take!

I kinda wanna take Porom because she's so cute but that means I have to also take Palom. They're a tag team  -a duo of cuteness if you will - and it just won't work unless you take both of them.

So here's the problem....

Cecil is obviously in the party.
Then the Twins.
Then Kain because I think Kain deserves vengeance for what happened to him.

I have a dedicated White Mage and Black Mage so what I really want is a third physical attacker. But that means giving up Rydia and her Summons... 

Who does everyone here use as their final five?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

In the original you couldn't choose. I had whatever they stuck you with.

I can't even remember what that even was anymore.  Cecil, Kain, Edge (whatever that ninja guy's name was), Rydia, Rosa? Something like that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

You can't choose? That's pretty fucking gay.

And yeah, those are the five.

I like Edge but man does he fucking die way too easily, even compared to the mages. I have no problem dumping him.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You can't choose? That's pretty fucking gay.
> 
> And yeah, those are the five.
> 
> I like Edge but man does he fucking die way too easily, even compared to the mages. I have no problem dumping him.



Yep, the Advance version is the only one that lets you pick your party. The DS version doesn't, but it lets you use Augments instead. Those do everything from giving you the abilities of the "temporary" party members to giving you whole new ones.

Cecil with Counter, Brace, HP+50% and Draw Attacks is pretty much unbeatable since nearly any single-target attack will aim for him first, he's always reducing damage by 75% since you can only use Brace and he counters every hit.

It's entirely up to you, though, if you want to give Rydia Fast Talker (greatly reduces casting time) and Doublecast (obvious) or if you want to give them to Rosa.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh man the Giant of Babel was epic. I guess that scene in FF9 where everyone attacks the Silver Dragons swarming out of Memoria was inspired by this bit from IV.
> 
> Just really great stuff.
> 
> It was also cool to see all the Elemental Lords back for one final showdown.



*nods* Too bad that Kain wasn't in your party for that, though.  I was talking to someone a while ago and they said that it would have been interesting if instead of having Kain be controlled again, the fiends showed up at that time and foreshadowed Zemus and took the final crystal from you.




> But man oh man I don't know who to pick! I can *choose* party members now and I don't know who to take!



You really can't go wrong with any of them but I'll give you my two cents.

Firstly, if you aren't going to do the bonus content, go with the original final five with Kain, Rosa, Rydia, and Edge, because you don't get any equipment for the other party members if you don't do the bonus stuff.

Assuming you do:
Spellcasters:
Palom is not as good as Rydia; Rydia's summons are more useful than his Bluff.
Porom is better than Rosa (cry over Rosa's weak pray) UNLESS you want to use your white mage to occasionally physically attack.
Twincast is NOT worth the time it takes to cast, or the MP, or the turns of two characters, imo.  Bahamut can hit 9999 on all enemies easily and it's faster and you only need one character to do it.

Others:
Kain is unbelievable if you get Abel's Lance.  That shit's broken, but you've really got to work at it to get it. 
Yang is fantastic.  FANTASTIC.  Great replacement for Edge or Kain.
So, shockingly, is Edward!  Get him to 70+ and his stats skyrocket; he's faster than Edge, he hits harder, and he can avoid super nasty attacks with Hide.
Edge is okay if you want to steal stuff; some of the monsters in the final area have some nice steals.  But I drop him because he simply can't dish out the damage that the other characters can.  Overall he's probably the least useful unit... 




Lyra said:


> Cecil with Counter, Brace, HP+50% and Draw Attacks is pretty much unbeatable since nearly any single-target attack will aim for him first, he's always reducing damage by 75% since you can only use Brace and he counters every hit.



Counter+Kick is a great set-up, too.  Replace HP+ with Kick... set up auto-battle with Brace... invincible AND you counter with kick. XD



> It's entirely up to you, though, if you want to give Rydia Fast Talker (greatly reduces casting time) and Doublecast (obvious) or if you want to give them to Rosa.



First time around I give Rosa Fast Talker, Dualcast, Omnicast, Piercing Magic... and on the second playthrough I give them all to Rydia.  Healing/buffing is just too important in the DS version.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I'll keep it in mind. 
I MIGHT do some of the bonus stuff... This Cave of Trials thing sounds interesting and I can get a new weapon for Porom there.

As for Edge, fuck Stealing. I hate doing it in every Final Fantasy but I swear to God it has only worked ONCE in this game. I had Rydia use Stop on several different monsters in several different fights and in none of those occasions did Edge succeed in stealing jack shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for Edge, fuck Stealing. I hate doing it in every Final Fantasy but I swear to God it has only worked ONCE in this game. I had Rydia use Stop on several different monsters in several different fights and in none of those occasions did Edge succeed in stealing jack shit.



Yeah, stealing sucks in IV. XD
It's better in the Mobile and DS versions, and I think it's better in TAYs.
Oh, Edge is also useful when fighting Behemoths because of Image.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nois.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah. Who just beat Dark Bahamut and got the Ragnarok?

It seemed hopeless the first couple times I tried it but here's the thing.

It's all frickin' luck.

Sometimes his initial Mega Flare would kill only 2 party members and sometimes it would tkae out three. It was usually different party members too. Porom survived sometimes and others times she didn't.

So if you're lucky enough to only have two members KO'ed that means reviving them and casting Curaja in everyone before DB puts up his Reflect means you'r eall ready to go.

Now I initially started trying to be more complex in my strategy. I thought I'd have Porom cast Reflect on everyone then have Rydia use Summons. Then i could reflect Dark Bahamut's own attack back at him.

After this strategy got me killed several times I noticed something important.

Regular Bahamut can only do something like 4000, maybe 5000, damage to DB. That was about how much my physical attackers did per turn.

After I realized this I just left Rydia dead (her HP was not high enough to stand up to even one Flare) and used Porom to Curajara everyone constantly.

And eventually Dark Bahamut went down.

I am happy right now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh fuck yeah. Who just beat Dark Bahamut and got the Ragnarok?



Good job! 

Now go try and beat Lunar Bahamut in Kain's Lunar Trial... you have to beat him... WITH KAIN ALONE.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh man the Giant of Babel was epic. I guess that scene in FF9 where everyone attacks the Silver Dragons swarming out of Memoria was inspired by this bit from IV.
> 
> Just really great stuff.
> 
> ...



Oh, so they changed the ending up?

In the original versions your party always consisted of Cecil, Rosa, Rydia, Kain, and Edge during the end game.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh, so they changed the ending up?
> 
> In the original versions your party always consisted of Cecil, Rosa, Rydia, Kain, and Edge during the end game.



In the Advance version of the game, which the PSP version is based on, you can change your party.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2011)

That's it. Four floors of boss encounters stripping me of all my Ethers and Dry Ethers as well as my Phoenix Downs.

Then i get to Zeromus. Guess what? He fucking kills Porom.

No way to revive. All I have left is some pissy worthless Hi Potions and like 3 Elixirs.

So the question is do I want to go through all the stress of something like 12 boss encounters again?

The answer is no.

Burn in Hell game. I'm not touching this crap ever again.

It's a shame too. It was a good game. But not good enough to warrant repeating all that faggotry again.

It wasn't even that bad at first. Behemoths and Masks were tedious wasters of items as I kept restoring Porom's MP. Then there was Behemoths AND Red Dragons.

Then the fucking Zemus' Brains... Those were the worst. It took forever to kill them.

This game is just not fucking goddam worth it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn, talk about a buzzkill. Are you sure you don't wanna try again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2011)

I just...I dunno. I'm really frustrated right now. I don't think clearly when frustrated.

Maybe once I've calmed down, gotten something to drink, I'll be able to think logically.

Already I'm cursing myself. I knew I should have Teleported out of there and gone to get more Ethers and Phoenix Downs. But I told myself "I can handle it."

But really i just didn't want to go through the entire dungeon again. 

Maybe later today I'll try it again. I'll suck it up and spend every las Gil I have on Dry Ethers and Phoenix Downs. Then I should be able to conquer the damn game.

EDIT:

Goddammit I'm going to beat this game out of pure spite. It tried to fuck me over but now it's time to kick its ass.


Beginning my final run through teh game now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 23, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh, so they changed the ending up?
> 
> In the original versions your party always consisted of Cecil, Rosa, Rydia, Kain, and Edge during the end game.



GBA, Mobile, and PSP versions let you choose from any of the surviving party members save for Fusoya.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's it. Four floors of boss encounters stripping me of all my Ethers and Dry Ethers as well as my Phoenix Downs.
> 
> Then i get to Zeromus. Guess what? He fucking kills Porom.



Heh... yeah, the final stretch can be tough.  Edge is good for the final stretch because you can use Smoke to get away from the enemies.

But some advice; when going after Zeromus, don't even bother with a black mage.  Take Porom AND Rosa.  Why? Because black mages are useless against Behemoths AND Zeromus.  Zeromus counters black magic with Flare and summons with... Osmose, I think? Can't remember.  Having two white mages or four fighters and one white mage is much more practical UNLESS you just have your black mage use items, which is a good alternative, especially if you're using Rydia because Rydia has a neat little trick she can do...



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Already I'm cursing myself. I knew I should have Teleported out of there and gone to get more Ethers and Phoenix Downs. But I told myself "I can handle it."



IV's final dungeon is long.  Let me give you a tip if you're using Rydia.  Have you run into the Trickster/Lil' Murderer enemy?  It scans itself and that's all it does?  That battle is a great opportunity to use Rydia to heal and restock her MP if you have her.
Use Sylph and Osmose whenever you run into these things.  This allows you to heal your party AND restore Rydia's MP after she heals you.  You can even tell when you've drained the Trickster to borderline death because it keeps scanning itself and telling you!
This will keep you from using too many items on your way through the dungeon.


----------



## Nois (Apr 23, 2011)

Gaawa to the rescue


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 23, 2011)

XD

Oh, and Zael? It's not entirely your fault... you see, you CAN'T teleport out of the 'core' area; as soon as you enter the place where you start running into Behemoths/Death Masks/Red Dragons, Teleport is made useless. I can't imagine how frustrated you would have been if you'd tried only to find out that little tidbit. XD
The last few floors in the final dungeon on the way to Zeromus must be warped out of or walked out of. 
In that respect a black mage is quite useful in the final dungeon because they have Warp.

IV's a toughie.  The only version that offers an alternate solution to that is the DS version, where you can get the Safe Travel augment which lets you avoid random encounters.


Edit: Hey, you've gotta give your impression on the characters and story after you're done.  And you should try doing Kain's Lunar Trial after you've beaten the game even if you don't do any of the others; it's the only trial that sort of delves into the character and it has what has to be one of the most terrifying forced solo boss battles I've ever fought. XD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2011)

Well thanks for the tips!

...but I just kinda beat the game. >>

Still, the thought is very much appreciated. ^^

I traded Cid for Yang and got Yang's ultimate weapon from the Cave of Trials. Handy thing I learned with Yang - Behemoths do not counter his Power move. Since they barely ever attack unless they're countering your attacks, Power could kill them in about 4-5 hits without any of my party suffering damage.

I also sucked it up and stocked up on Phoenix Downs, Dry Ethers and regular Ethers. THat helped a lot.

Zeromus killed me a second time but that's only because I kept wasting time trying to revive Rydia. My next time through I left her dead and just kept Porom on constant Curajara duty for everyone left. Cecil, kain and Yang were abe to take him down after a decent struggle.

And now that it's over...PHEW. I really enjoyed myself. I gotta take some time to think back on the gme and rally my overall thoughts on its story and stuff. I'll post them later.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 24, 2011)

So I haven't played a FF in a while. What's a good one to remove FF nostalgia?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 24, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I haven't played a FF in a while. What's a good one to remove FF nostalgia?



... IX, perhaps?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh goodie, my favorite. 
My frickin first disc is screwed up though & keeps freezing at the Tantalus meeting.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I haven't played a FF in a while. What's a good one to remove FF nostalgia?



I'd say FFX is the best way to go.

All the PS1 FFs and those before it didn't really age too well imo. Mind you, I can play them but its not the same. Trust me. Play FFX instead of the previous entries...or FFXII or XIII.


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 25, 2011)

*which final fantasy have you played or beat*

well honestly i played like 9 final fantasy's and accomplished atleast 8 of them which includes
final fantasy 4 
final fantasy 5(not completed)
final fantasy 6
ff 7
ff 8
ff 9
ff 10(not complete)
ff 12
ff mystic quest
ff tatics

as of right now im playing final fantasy 1 and im happy to say that im gonna complete the game finally since i got the 4 orbs


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

This should be posted in the General Final Fantasy thread, but to answer your question I beat Final Fantasy 4 (numerous times, my favorite), Final Fantasy 1, and 2.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have played a version of every Final Fantasy Game.

I have beaten all of them accept 2 and 3.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I have played a version of every Final Fantasy Game.
> 
> I have beaten all of them accept 2 and 3.



funny story with 3, I beat the gba version but the ds version I think I got stuck at some point and stopped playing. >_>;


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

for the nostalgia I'd say IX. It screams oldschool FF.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> All the PS1 FFs and those before it didn't really age too well imo.





Get out. 

FFX has little nostalgic value in the classical sense.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm with Azhra on the non-nostalgic thing. I can see why someone would say that about X, but THE nostalgia in my case, and the case many people I know or have met, lies with the older games. For the regular fans it's with 7-9, and with people like me, who jizz over 8 and 16bit it's even earlier.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois I do not approve of your avatar...remove it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd say FFX is the best way to go.
> 
> All the PS1 FFs and those before it didn't really age too well imo. Mind you, I can play them but its not the same. Trust me. Play FFX instead of the previous entries...or FFXII or XIII.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois I do not approve of your avatar...remove it.


No I am proud of the original picture

Though I might get a new set sometime soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> No I am proud of the original picture
> 
> Though I might get a new set sometime soon.



 Don't make me neg you!


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would you neg me? I even have Gilgamesh in my sig


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> So I haven't played a FF in a while. What's a good one to remove FF nostalgia?



Final Fantasy IX for sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why would you neg me? I even have Gilgamesh in my sig



 THAT IS AN ABOMINATION HOW YOU HAVE HIM IN YOUR SIG! CHANGE THEM NOW!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

Final fantasy IV IMO. You got rubicante, who will heal you then rape you if you aren't careful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

So I played FFIV on the PSP last night. 


Worst. Version. Ever.


It's about 10x easier than the SNES release in the US and that was incredibly easy. I couldn't do it. It was just too fucking easy. I beat the Mist Dragon without it even attacking me. That's not supposed to happen. 

When I played the hard type fan translated version that fucking thing killed the fuck out of me. I very barely defeated it. 

Maybe the DS version is better, but I quit right after I beat that Mist Dragon without trying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Played: all of them except the MMOs.
Beat: almost all of them except XII, X-2, and XIII (and the MMOs).


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

They changed the difficulty curve on the new version of Final Fantasy IV. The beginning of the game is easy as shit, but when you get to the end game it steps itself up to the hard version of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I'm honestly not tempted whatosever to stick around to find out if it ever gets hard. It's pathetic.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played FFIV on the PSP last night.
> 
> 
> Worst. Version. Ever.
> ...



Well, the Mist Dragon isn't much of a challenge in the DS version either - but it does have about 100 extra HP, which is obviously offset by the improved Darkness (an aura that doubles damage for three turns but costs 10% of your health for every hit is far better than a variant of Kick that costs HP to use).


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

Merging!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe I should just play the SNES version again. 

I mean I'm playing the game for the 3rd or 4th time, I want a challenge. It's not even possible to challenge yourself in FFIV by being underleveled--you start on level 10 and everything is already too easy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm the j2e translated version of the SNES FFIV.

I like to play games multiple times in a row and since there are multiple versions of this game, I figured I'd check it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I generally only play games once unless they're really, really good. And even then I span it out multiple years between plays.

Even with my favorite games, like FFVI, I will play it maybe one more time then I never want to play it again. I've played it about 5 or 6 times now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

Still gonna buy it  I want my ffIV fix


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

So do I, but this ain't it. 

I got the music all stuck in my head now, too, I gotta get it somewhere soon.


----------



## Beastly (Apr 25, 2011)

Been playing Dissidia 012, and gotta admit the story is pretty fucked up with cloud and terra going villain and everybody not fighting their own respective "destiny" villain.

Honestly the first Dissidia was better


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

Duodecim has a much better storyline than the original. It's still not great, but it is an improvement.

There was no reason for Duodecim to repeat the same story as the original.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So do I, but this ain't it.
> 
> I got the music all stuck in my head now, too, I gotta get it somewhere soon.



Is the GBA version as challenging as the SNES or easier?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard the GBA version is the easy one the PSP one is based off of. I don't remember it being *that *easy though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

The PSP version has it's on unique difficulty. It starts off as the easy version to welcome in new players, but switches to the hard version by the middle of the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

I can say right now I'm having a lot more trouble with the SNES version of IV than I did with the GBA one.

As for IV's music, while I love "Red Wings" and was really glad to have it as part of the final dungeon's theme, I think this is probably the best dungeon theme from the game. One of the best dungeon themes in the series too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder how difficult the DS one is?  I don't want to buy that and then find out it's easy as shit, too. I'll be pissed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

Most people I've talked to say it's the hardest one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Most people are babies. 

I'll wait for a price drop. Then I'll order it used. Then I'll haggle the price.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

I did wanna play IV for the DS emulator. But it has this text problem.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

To me XII is the hardest atm actually I wanted to level up some before I proceed with the game [read, power-leveling on dastias] But nooo, 'em wolves are fucking pain if they hoard on me


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

What wolves we talkin' about here? If I remember correctly there are alot of different wolves in XII.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

the very first ones...

I mean, I'm simply willing to grind some levels right at the start of the game, and idk if it's me or is the game that difficult that I have to go back to a savepoint to heal myself every 5 mobs?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Well yeah its gonna be that hard. Its just Vaan by himself with only potions and doesn't know cure at that point. I personally start grinding when I get to the bhujerba mines and farm the skeletons on the bridge. Good shit there.:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I did wanna play IV for the DS emulator. But it has this text problem.


 Yeah, the emulation for IV is pretty bad. I tried a few and they all have that text problem. 


Nois said:


> the very first ones...
> 
> I mean, I'm simply willing to grind some levels right at the start of the game, and idk if it's me or is the game that difficult that I have to go back to a savepoint to heal myself every 5 mobs?


 Those wolves were easy, man. 

The T-rex, on the other hand....


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well yeah its gonna be that hard. Its just Vaan by himself with only potions and doesn't know cure at that point. I personally start grinding when I get to the bhujerba mines and farm the skeletons on the bridge. Good shit there.:33


I wanted to do the Dastia thing get to lvl 20-30 at the start


CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the emulation for IV is pretty bad. I tried a few and they all have that text problem.
> 
> Those wolves were easy, man.
> 
> The T-rex, on the other hand....



That bitch hits me for 600hp

Then again, I didn't buy any licences yet and all that shit

Also, I don't know if I'm playing the shit right. You knw, the battle system


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> I wanted to do the Dastia thing get to lvl 20-30 at the start



Hey, I'm not saying to give up your strategy but it'll be a long haul more or less.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

Well yeah, lil' steps

Meh, we'll see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't remember FFXII being that difficult to get into either.  It has been a while since I've played it. I do remember that towards the end you either use berserk and cure or something or everybody sucks.


----------



## Nois (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a power-level method to train Vaan on the dastia mark at the start. You can get him to lvl 80 at the start of the game

I think I might drop that however as It'll probably spoil the game for me


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how difficult the DS one is?  I don't want to buy that and then find out it's easy as shit, too. I'll be pissed.



It's one of the hardest incarnations, but only if you don't set up your augments correctly.
Imps do like... 30 damage to you at the beginning of the game.
Almost every boss has been buffed in some way.  I had a horrific time with Golbez; he kicked my ass so badly the first time I got to that point it wasn't even funny.  I was NOT prepared for the changes they made to him at all. 
Other bosses, like Lugae, the CPU, Rubicante, and Zeromus have been buffed to the point where one attack can wipe out your party, and Rubicante is the only one you can keep from using said attack. >_>


But if you set up your augments properly, you stand a good chance of having an easy time (if you want a real challenge, try doing it without augments D: ).  And if you farm for tails, then you will just rape the game; if you want to get Adamant Armor, you should buy Headbands for each of your characters and equip Cecil with the Crystal Mail, and buy Sirens at the Hummingway Abode.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> I can say right now I'm having a lot more trouble with the SNES version of IV than I did with the GBA one.
> 
> As for IV's music, while I love "Red Wings" and was really glad to have it as part of the final dungeon's theme, I think this is probably the best dungeon theme from the game. One of the best dungeon themes in the series too.
> 
> That whole part with the Giant was just epic though.



And yeah, that whole dungeon is pretty epic; whole world shows up to fight against a doomsday machine, you go inside it and face off against the four fiends in a gauntlet, then you fight the CPU, THEN you learn about Golbez, THEN Kain saves you.  All to awesome music.

GBA version was a cinch.  Even more broken if you do Kain's trial and get his final weapon- that thing can wipe out Zeromus with two hits!


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> There is a power-level method to train Vaan on the dastia mark at the start. You can get him to lvl 80 at the start of the game
> 
> I think I might drop that however as It'll probably spoil the game for me



I've managed to beat almost every final fantasy game without grinding, the only exception being the Playstation version of IV, which was basically the SNES Japanese Hard Version of IV. (I had to grind a lot when I first got Edge)

Other than that I've beaten all of them without having to do lots of grinding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> There is a power-level method to train Vaan on the dastia mark at the start. You can get him to lvl 80 at the start of the game
> 
> I think I might drop that however as It'll probably spoil the game for me


Do it. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> It's one of the hardest incarnations, but only if you don't set up your augments correctly.
> Imps do like... 30 damage to you at the beginning of the game.
> Almost every boss has been buffed in some way. I had a horrific time with Golbez; he kicked my ass so badly the first time I got to that point it wasn't even funny. I was NOT prepared for the changes they made to him at all.
> Other bosses, like Lugae, the CPU, Rubicante, and Zeromus have been buffed to the point where one attack can wipe out your party, and Rubicante is the only one you can keep from using said attack. >_>
> ...


 Sounds pretty decent. I guess I will have to buy this version. 



For 5 dollars.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

So who are the most badass old guys in FF history?

I'm gonna say Tellah is up there but who else?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So who are the most badass old guys in FF history?
> 
> I'm gonna say Tellah is up there but who else?



Galuf.  GALUFGALUFGALUFGALUFGALUF.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how difficult the DS one is?  I don't want to buy that and then find out it's easy as shit, too. I'll be pissed.



Basically, they added a bunch of stuff to make the game harder. They increased the stats of pretty much every enemy in the game and gave most of them new attacks. So it's harder than the others, at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So who are the most badass old guys in FF history?
> 
> I'm gonna say Tellah is up there but who else?


 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Galuf. GALUFGALUFGALUFGALUFGALUF.


Agree with Galuf.

And Tellah.

Yang is pretty old, too, he's badass. And Cid. Cyan is fairly old.



Winny said:


> Basically, they added a bunch of stuff to make the game harder. They increased the stats of pretty much every enemy in the game and gave most of them new attacks. So it's harder than the others, at least.


 Yeah, it seems like that's the best version. Though I will come back to the PSP one to play After Years.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So who are the most badass old guys in FF history?
> 
> I'm gonna say Tellah is up there but who else?



Totally forgetting about Auron are ya?

Auron surpasses all. _And_ he _is_ old.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2011)

Red XIII is the coolest old character. Auron, Bugenhagen, and Garland are right behind him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Forgot how old Red XIII was. He's pretty badass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

FF9 Garland is pretty awesome. And underrated.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2011)

He's 48 when you meet him (teenager for him, though) but he's still pretty bad ass 500 years later.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So who are the most badass old guys in FF history?
> 
> I'm gonna say Tellah is up there but who else?



Bugenhagen as well. Ho ho hooo! 

Maybe Regent Cid from FFIX. 

Auron and Vicent are probably still too young to count...

Edit - wtf is with this post storm...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2011)

The Tidus that you play with (as well as the Jecht in the flashbacks) are technically 1000 years in their future... does that count? Jecht is a boss.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it seems like that's the best version. Though I will come back to the PSP one to play After Years.



That be a great plan, 'specially since you can't transfer data to the Interlude or The After Years anyway. I'll do the same - I need to replay FFIV anyway.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

Vincent is like 50 chronologically but he doesn't age passed when Hojo experimented on him. So he looks in his 20s or so.

Auron is weird. He's only in his 30s or something but he looks a lot older.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it seems like that's the best version. Though I will come back to the PSP one to play After Years.



Don't get your hopes up, though; I loved the DS version but a lot of 'purists' hated it. >_>
Heck, I liked it so much that I went out of my way to do things in different orders just to see what the characters' thought bubbles would be (beating Odin after the Giant of Babil just so I could see his thoughts, for example).




Zaelapolopollo said:


> Vincent is like 50 chronologically but he doesn't age passed when Hojo experimented on him. So he looks in his 20s or so.



He's 57 (59?) in VII, if I recall correctly.  He was 27 when Hojo shot him and Lucrecia was preggers, then 25 years passed and then Sephiroth went psycho, then 5 years? (it was five and not seven, right? >_>) went by.  So thirty years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> That be a great plan, 'specially since you can't transfer data to the Interlude or The After Years anyway. I'll do the same - I need to replay FFIV anyway.


 Yeah, I read that on Gamefaqs. This is where I stole the idea. 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't get your hopes up, though; I loved the DS version but a lot of 'purists' hated it. >_>
> Heck, I liked it so much that I went out of my way to do things in different orders just to see what the characters' thought bubbles would be (beating Odin after the Giant of Babil just so I could see his thoughts, for example).
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not a purist on anything. Remakes are supposed to be different. Sometimes it's a failure (Lufia II remake), sometimes it's a hit (I don't actually have an example).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

That sounds about right.

Man, the SNES version of FFIV is way harder than Advance. I mean I just got owned by Cagnazzo. He keep sspamming that Tsuanmi bullshit and since you can't skip character turns in this I can't just attack witH Cecil and Yang while having Tellah and Palom on standby to cast Bolt. Only their magic does nothing against him when he's not prepping the attack and if I put them on Defend he'll use the move before they can prevent it with a spell.

What bullshit. I owned this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like nothing in Advance. Hell, even Baigen was a challenge in this version.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Man, the SNES version of FFIV is way harder than Advance. I mean I just got owned by Cagnazzo. He keep sspamming that Tsuanmi bullshit and since you can't skip character turns in this I can't just attack witH Cecil and Yang while having Tellah and Palom on standby to cast Bolt. Only their magic does nothing against him when he's not prepping the attack and if I put them on Defend he'll use the move before they can prevent it with a spell.
> 
> What bullshit. I owned this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like nothing in Advance. Hell, even Baigen was a challenge in this version.



Lol, you think he's hard in that version?  He counters you with SILENCE in the DS version. 
Anyway, what you do is make it so that you almost always have your command on Tellah or Palom.  Enter commands for the other three characters really quickly and then just wait with Palom or Tellah.

Oh, Baigan is super easy if you're cheap and grind for Palom to learn Quake. XD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

Bleh. I hate grinding. I'll do it if I absolutely have to but at no other time.

FFXII was the worst. I grinded for items to sell for Gil that entire damn game. The only thing that hekpt me from becoming braindead was the fact battling in that game is really immersive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I like grinding personally. I like the feeling of first getting my ass kicked by a boss when I'm way, way underleveled, then coming back and fucking its shit up after some powerleveling. 

Nothin' like it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played FFIV on the PSP last night.
> 
> 
> *Worst. Version. Ever.*
> ...



 Then maybe you should just give that and your psp away to a trusted rival on the internet you have never met before....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe I should. But ssj3_goku stopped being my rival such a long time ago.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I should. But ssj3_goku stopped being my rival such a long time ago.



.....

 Maybe your other one....in this thread....who's user name rhymes with batsoforlay?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

What is this a poetry convention?  I don't know how to rhyme!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is this a poetry convention?  I don't know how to rhyme!



...

 SOMEONE...who has a different opinion to you in the whole Gilgamesh vs Ultros topic in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Nois does seem to think that he makes better signatures than I do when Ultros is beating Gilgamesh's ass, but I'm not sure it counts as a real rivalry. More like a collaboration.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

DAMN YOU ULTROS LOVING FOOL! ME! GIVE ME THE DAMN PSP AND FFIV COMPLETE GAME! OR I WON'T TEASE THE OCTOPUS, I'LL KILL IT!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ CMX. Unless you take a 3 month break in which I'm ultra active in here, I don't think I'll ever catch up to your post count in this thread.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

CMX makes a lot of useless post so many of them don't count. 

EDIT: Notice how Winny has waaay more posts than me despite joining the same year. Applies to her as well.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> CMX makes a lot of useless post so many of them don't count.
> 
> EDIT: Notice how Winny has waaay more posts than me despite joining the same year. Applies to her as well.



I'll have you know all of my posts are very constructive. In fact, many of my posts have more content than the entire post history of other members. 

I simply have a lot to say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'll have you know *all of my posts are very constructive*. In fact, many of my posts have more content than the entire post history of other members.
> 
> I simply have a lot to say.



I agree completely.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I agree completely.



Damn straight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn straight.



          .


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> Man, the SNES version of FFIV is way harder than Advance. I mean I just got owned by Cagnazzo. He keep sspamming that Tsuanmi bullshit and since you can't skip character turns in this I can't just attack witH Cecil and Yang while having Tellah and Palom on standby to cast Bolt. Only their magic does nothing against him when he's not prepping the attack and if I put them on Defend he'll use the move before they can prevent it with a spell.
> 
> What bullshit. I owned this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like nothing in Advance. Hell, even Baigen was a challenge in this version.



The English SNES version was the "Easy Version".


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Final Fantasy XV for Wii 2/Cafe/whatever the fuck its called...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The English SNES version was the "Easy Version".



He's probably referring to the English 'Hard-type' which is also the SNES version I had. You could tell because there were minor differences like an item menu opening when you talked to the twin statues.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Final Fantasy XV for Wii 2/Cafe/whatever the fuck its called...



 Square-Enix....continue your downward spiral with more grace and better decisions please. And can we get another Chrono Trigger game? You know one...with a direct sequel from either game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The English SNES version was the "Easy Version".





Gaawa-chan said:


> He's probably referring to the English 'Hard-type' which is also the SNES version I had. You could tell because there were minor differences like an item menu opening when you talked to the twin statues.



I'm playing a fan translation version of the original Japanese game. It's done by j2e and is apparently quite well-known.

No idea if it's based off the Hard type or Easy type though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm playing a fan translation version of the original Japanese game. It's done by j2e and is apparently quite well-known.
> 
> No idea if it's based off the Hard type or Easy type though.



They had the original, then they dumbed it down and released it in the US.  That is 'easy type.'  But then they made a 'hard type' for the US that is actually the original game. >_>


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm playing a fan translation version of the original Japanese game. It's done by j2e and is apparently quite well-known.
> 
> No idea if it's based off the Hard type or Easy type though.



I'm not sure how to answer that actually. Japan had 2 versions of FF IV. So you got to choose between the hard version and the easy one.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Just wanna say.
FF12 was garbage. 
It's been like 3 years since I played the game...or something, whatever I don't care but I never got to vent about the game properly.
Game was trash,Vaan's abs looked revolting like fishbones or something, plot was meh, and they lied to me. The mofo's told me this was an action stuff no wait times, but you could see the god damn yellow bar, it was wait times where you could kite while you waited. Big friggen whoop. If I could I'd sue.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa sampled Schala's theme from Chrono Trigger. Made me wanna play the game for the third time. I need a DS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Wiz Khalifa sampled Schala's theme from Chrono Trigger. Made me wanna play the game for the third time. I need a DS.



Can we get a link, please?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> DAMN YOU ULTROS LOVING FOOL! ME! GIVE ME THE DAMN PSP AND FFIV COMPLETE GAME! OR I WON'T TEASE THE OCTOPUS, I'LL KILL IT!


 I will sell it to you for 120 dollars.  It comes with a 16gb memory card, and about 6 awesome RPGs on it.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jesus fucking Christ CMX. Unless you take a 3 month break in which I'm ultra active in here, I don't think I'll ever catch up to your post count in this thread.


 That could happen. I am starting to really hate NF now. It's so boring 'round here it's not even funny.


Esura said:


> CMX makes a lot of useless post so many of them don't count.
> 
> EDIT: Notice how Winny has waaay more posts than me despite joining the same year. Applies to her as well.


 Woah, woah, woah: all of my posts are quality. You click on the posts for this thread, then click on my number of posts--at the very top --and you read them all. They're quality. 


Esura said:


> Final Fantasy XV for Wii 2/Cafe/whatever the fuck its called...


 You better be joking.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That could happen. I am starting to really hate NF now. It's so boring 'round here it's not even funny.



Well that kinda sucks, your one of the reasons I come and check out NF. A day is never dull with you around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Well as long as I'm sitting in a cubicle for 9 hours a day with nothing to do there is a good chance I'll be here.


I don't see that changing for at least a year or two.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

I see I really need to get my internet connection back, and get back to posting in here. Might not be THAT quality, but I try to have fun.

I'm afraid my and CMX Ultros fanlove might blow Vasto's head up though

As fr my prevcious problems with those fucking levels. Dealt with that like a boss, and now I have shitloads of money and stuff

I can't seem to be able to find me a supply of phoenix downs though and chaining dustia needs 'em PDs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it's time to make new Ultros-inspired sets.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's time to make new Ultros-inspired sets.



No, tits-inspired sets.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, tits-inspired sets.



We can find the golden middle

Ultros+Tifa ie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Ultros with tits.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

You might give vasto a heart attack with that one. Besides, I thought we did  Ultros+tifa  already? Maybe Ultros+Lightning?


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

If i get resources I might try that. But I have internet only at a friend's in the evenings so that's hard. And I need to work on my dissertation. I'm defending that shit next month

Btw anyone knows if there is a caravan/vendor in the westersand in FFXII?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You might give vasto a heart attack with that one. Besides, I thought we did  Ultros+tifa  already? Maybe *Ultros+Lightning*?


Make it happen people!

...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Btw anyone knows if there is a caravan/vendor in the westersand in FFXII?



Yep, theres a vendor there. Its in Dalmasca westersand/The western divide.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You might give vasto a heart attack with that one. Besides, I thought we did Ultros+tifa already? Maybe Ultros+Lightning?


I said I was going to do it but I never did. 

I don't like Lightning. 

How about Ultros and Relm?


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yep, theres a vendor there. Its in Dalmasca westersand/The western divide.


Damn, I already have Penelo, so she won't join at a higher level. But she can help me ge to the divide while chaining that bastard dustia

I'd like to meet a psycho who was willing to sacrifice 60h irl to get to lvl80 before Giza Plains
Seen that on YouTube...


CrazyMoronX said:


> I said I was going to do it but I never did.
> 
> I don't like Lightning.
> 
> How about Ultros and Relm?



Relm's a kid ain't she? there's plenty of porn with that already.
I don't hold any grudge against Lightning, so maybe I'll get down to make some nice set. I never included her in my sets, because she's CG rendered and that goes weird with my SNES Ultie:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Relm x Ultros is canon though. 

I guess maybe Ultros and an Onion Knight would be interesting in a homoerotic kinda way.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Homoerotic shit is disturbingly... disturbing to me sometimes

On a sidenote, I'm in deep shit atm. Need a complete transcript of the 82nd academy award gala asap

But first, FFXII vids on YT


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait, what? 

Who's gonna buy me FFIV DS?


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

I need a complete transcript of the oscar gala, I'm doing a dissertation on that shit. Need to transcribe ~3h of speech:/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Why? 

I'd do mine on something cool. Like a porn.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> But first, FFXII vids on YT



YT? I don't remember what that stands for?



Nois said:


> I need a complete transcript of the oscar gala, I'm doing a dissertation on that shit. Need to transcribe ~3h of speech:/



God, I hope your sanity can take it.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why?
> 
> I'd do mine on something cool. Like a porn.


My TA said he'd like to read it, and since he's the dude that's gonna grade it then you know

Plus, the Polish live translation for that one has shitloads of nice material for me to analyze. Once I get that transcript done, finishing my dissertation's gonna be a breeze


Murakazu said:


> YT? I don't remember what that stands for?
> 
> God, I hope your sanity can take it.



YouTube.

And I'm 10 minutes in and I wanna hit Alec Baldwin with a crowbar


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> YouTube.
> 
> And I'm 10 minutes in and I wanna hit Alec Baldwin with a crowbar



Oh....

I feel really retarded right now.

Don't worry, I think most people want to do that to alec baldwin.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a question, is FF XIV worth Buying?


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I have a question, is FF XIV worth Buying?



The fac that it is indefinitely free to play due to being shit should answer your question.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

You'd be better off scouring your testicles with a brilo pad soaked in battery acid.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> The fac that it is indefinitely free to play due to being shit should answer your question.



I suppose it does


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> The fac that it is indefinitely free to play due to being shit should answer your question.





CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd be better off scouring your testicles with a brilo pad soaked in battery acid.


The difference between a speaker of English as first language and a speaker of English as second languagein its purest. We said the exact same thing


Dripping Illusions said:


> I suppose it does



We here, at the FF Thread will always help, so that people get the best out of the franchise


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Except for when Esura posts.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

I won't comment on that, I love all you guys with all my heart

Though I like having fun infuriating people *cough*Vasto*cough*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKWFvbgkWls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> We here, at the FF Thread will always help, so that people get the best out of the franchise



I'll be sure to remember that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will sell it to you for 120 dollars.  It comes with a 16gb memory card, and about 6 awesome RPGs on it.



Then save it for another few months. I just might take you up on that offer.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 27, 2011)

If you want to play FFXIV, it is currently free to play, but like everyone else has said already, it's currently just awful. If anything, give it another shot when they eventually release it on PS3. They're currently in the process of revamping the hell out of it, but it'll still be a few months until things look good....maybe....

How about that FFXIII Versus though, shit looks awesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then save it for another few months. I just might take you up on that offer.


 Okay, I'll throw in my TV cable, too. If you admit that Ultros is the best character ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, I'll throw in my TV cable, too. If you admit that Ultros is the best character ever.



 Ultros is the best character ever....behind Gilgamesh. Now throw it in!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll throw it in. 



And strangle you with it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 27, 2011)

Vasp said:


> If you want to play FFXIV, it is currently free to play, but like everyone else has said already, it's currently just awful. If anything, give it another shot when they eventually release it on PS3. They're currently in the process of revamping the hell out of it, but it'll still be a few months until things look good....maybe....
> 
> How about that FFXIII Versus though, shit looks awesome!



Yeah but they've made me wait too long for it, probably still play it when it comes out though. Now FFXIII-2 is the game I'm excited for, I just really wish they'd hurry up and show a gameplay trailer already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not really excited for anything.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, XIV. 

I wanna play a new FF game.  Hopefully XV will be something good, but I really don't know.


----------



## Nois (Apr 27, 2011)

VersusXIII better be good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> lol, XIV.
> 
> I wanna play a new FF game.  Hopefully XV will be something good, but I really don't know.


Don't get your hopes up.



Nois said:


> VersusXIII better be good


 Yeah, we'll find out in 2021.  


Just three days after Diablo III is released.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 27, 2011)

Not going to. :/ I'm still hoping it's not gonna be crappy, but I'll still give it a go.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2011)

The longer they take on Versus, the longer it is until KHIII comes out. Two things I need in my life, years away. Fuck.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

At this rate, Versus XIII wont come out til PS4...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

YEAH WHERE THE FUCK IS MY KHIII!? THATS BULL THAT ITS NOT HERE NOW! I WONDER WHAT OTHER CRAP THEY WILL COME OUT WITH TILL IT COMES OUT! SQUEENIX NEEDS TO GET IT'S PRIORITIES STRAIGHT DAMMIT! STOP SUCKING!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YEAH WHERE THE FUCK IS MY KHIII!? THATS BULL THAT ITS NOT HERE NOW! I WONDER WHAT OTHER CRAP THEY WILL COME OUT WITH TILL IT COMES OUT! SQUEENIX NEEDS TO GET IT'S PRIORITIES STRAIGHT DAMMIT! STOP SUCKING!



They're not starting it until Versus is out so... there's your reason.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 28, 2011)

The way things are going by the time Versus finally comes out, playing it will already be considered retro gaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

The graphics already suck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

I want Versus XIII to be good but I won't be losing any sleep if it sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

It'll probably suck. You might as well stock up on Nyquil now. I know you'll lose sleep over it, regardless.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

sigh how quick this place died down after talking about delays. I blame the duke nukem game. why? because it probably took all these developers to come together and finally get it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, Duke Nukem. The game that is destined to fail.

On release day I expect the factory to explode.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh come now....a game in development that long could not possibly fail...and its a fps so....yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I mean that it will fail to be released.

Maybe everyone in the entire company will be assassinated before they can finish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean that it will fail to be released.
> 
> Maybe everyone in the entire company will be assassinated before they can finish.



 oh if that were to happen, failed to be released in anyway in general, I do not think anybody else would be stupid enough to pick it up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Not for another 12 years anyway. Then someone will pick it back up and get everyone's hopes up.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 29, 2011)

Found an interesting project:


These guys do game marathons for charity and they're doing FF 1-6 now.  They're on 4 at the moment.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Found an interesting project:
> 
> 
> These guys do game marathons for charity and they're doing FF 1-6 now.  They're on 4 at the moment.



Its always nice to see that gaming can make a difference in someone's life.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its always nice to see that gaming can make a difference in someone's life.


Indeed.

...

Lol, since they got to 500 Kage is singing the Barbie Girl song while wearing a dress...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Going through FF9 again, this must be my sixth playthrough.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Going through FF9 again, this must be my sixth playthrough.



The best FF


----------



## Toreno (Apr 30, 2011)

Think I'm going to start playing FF9 again. 

Lost all my data when my old ps3 got YLOD. But I love playing FF9 even if I haven't beaten it yet.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Except for when Esura posts.



Hey!

Whats up with tonight? "Fuck wit Esura Day" or something?


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2011)

Been playing Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection and I have been loving every minute of it. Looks like this will be the first Final Fantasy game I actually will beat since I am way farther in this game compared to the other Final Fantasy games I have played.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 30, 2011)

Just played FFV last night I went through 30 floors in phoenix tower and man was it a pain in the ass all thats left is for me to beat Ex Death then I'll finally beat the game after 3 years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey!
> 
> Whats up with tonight? "Fuck wit Esura Day" or something?


 That's every day. 


The810kid said:


> Just played FFV last night I went through 30 floors in phoenix tower and man was it a pain in the ass all thats left is for me to beat Ex Death then I'll finally beat the game after 3 years.


 You mean you got to the ending in one night? 

Or you've been playing it for three years?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean you got to the ending in one night?
> 
> Or you've been playing it for three years?




Either way is pretty exteme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Yeah. I don't know if it's possible to get that far into the game in one night though. I mean, realistically, you have 24 hours of play time to work with. I guess it could be done.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah. I don't know if it's possible to get that far into the game in one night though. I mean, realistically, you have 24 hours of play time to work with. I guess it could be done.



IT CAN BE DONE. IT WILL BE DONE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I wonder what the top speed run for FFV is? I think it could be done pretty quickly but I cannot really gauge the length of that game. I spent a lot of time just grinding classes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what the top speed run for FFV is? I think it could be done pretty quickly but I cannot really gauge the length of that game. I spent a lot of time just grinding classes.



Found this speedrun on speedemosarchive.com. Check it out if your interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Damn, 3 hours?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I know, you really have to be perfect in what you do. I remember I speedran Star ocean 3 in 3:52 but someone elses was better.

Edit: Also on that site are speedruns of VII and IX if anyones interested.





Obviously not as fast as 5 but still pretty damn fast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I never attempted a speed run of anything. I usually finish games quicker than average times though. I get bored with optional quests pretty easily.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 2, 2011)

Fastest speed-run of any game I've ever seen was for Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's a classic.


----------



## Deimos (May 2, 2011)

I haven't been following news much lately. Is there anything FF-related scheduled for E3?


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Deimos said:


> I haven't been following news much lately. Is there anything FF-related scheduled for E3?



There are rumours that they're revealing FFXV for Nintendo's next home console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I'll buy it when I see it.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll buy it when I see it.



I bet Squeenix will be glad to see such devotion to their franchises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Probably. Sad thing is I will probably literally buy it.


----------



## The810kid (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's every day.
> 
> You mean you got to the ending in one night?
> 
> Or you've been playing it for three years?



I just never finished V I got to the part where the two worlds were restored and did visited most of the sites they told me to go but dropped it I never finished then I watched my cousin play through it last year and decided to pick it up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

So you've been playing it for three years? 

I don't think I'd have the fortitude it takes to pick up a game I gave up on like that. My hat is off to you.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2011)

Well screw you beatrix, who are you to have a time limit on when you kick my ass?


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

FFXIV...I really wish it wouldn't be primarily on Wii2. From the rumours, the controllers seem like they would be uncomfortable.

Off topic:
Do anyone knows what the song in this video called?


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIV...I really wish it wouldn't be primarily on Wii2. From the rumours, the controllers seem like they would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Off topic:
> Do anyone knows what the song in this video called?


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> That'd be... Celldweller - So Sorry To Say.



Thanks doll. 

It was really bugging me, cause I've been hearing it everywhere, like at work and stuff but like no one knew what the fuck the song was called.

Song is pretty badass tho, fits DMC.


----------



## ichigeau (May 2, 2011)

lol i still didin't finished ff 13.... stupid boss i can't beat and got bored...
when it will come out im gonna rent ff 13-2 at the video store to see if its good and if its worth buying cause it have lightning on it 




i mean look at this 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*fanboy-mode-on*


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Lightning is one of the more hotter women of the series thats for sure.


----------



## BVB (May 2, 2011)

A women who is hotter than Tifa has to be created by SE yet.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 2, 2011)

Got this email:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Thank you for voting to help us select some of the games that will be included in The Art of Video Games exhibition at the Smithsonian American Art Museum. You will be notified of the winning games before the public announcement and are invited to view a private webcast discussion of the winning games with exhibition curator Chris Melissinos and coordinator Georgina Goodlander.The webcast will take place LIVE at 1 p.m. (EDT) on May 5, 2011. 

To watch, simply login to the webcast at   or join the crowd on Ustream on the day of the announcement, using the password bosslevel.  You will receive a reminder of this exclusive LIVE show shortly before it begins, along with the full list of winning games, so be sure to check your email!

A public announcement of the winning games will follow the live webcast.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Well screw you beatrix, who are you to have a time limit on when you kick my ass?


IIRC, it's easy taking down Beatrix, it's just stripping her naked (i.e., stealing her equipment) takes a lot of time and I end up getting fucked by her time limit.


----------



## Deimos (May 3, 2011)

Using an emulator on PC you can save right before stealing and then repeatedly load and steal after waiting for different moments (trying different time slices in the battle timer). It's possible to steal the good stuff in just a few turns doing that.

I remember it was such a pain on PS.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2011)

But of course, it's an emulator! 

Another part in FFIX where I had to steal stuff under time pressure is that part where I have to rescue Garnet and there's a hidden boss in the library which has good stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lightning is one of the more hotter women of the series thats for sure.


Her sister was way, way hotter though. Way hotter. 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Got this email:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 I got that same e-mail. 

I also remember their terrible website and bad collection of games that makes no sense from any standpoint. I seriously will never understand how they picked those games.


----------



## Deimos (May 3, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> But of course, it's an emulator!
> 
> Another part in FFIX where I had to steal stuff under time pressure is that part where I have to rescue Garnet and there's a hidden boss in the library which has good stuff.



Eww Demon's Mail. Just buy it. 

I hated FFIX's battle system just because of stealing. We should start the game with Thief Gloves haha.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

In FFXIII, Fang > everyone else.


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> IIRC, it's easy taking down Beatrix, it's just stripping her naked (i.e., stealing her equipment) takes a lot of time and I end up getting fucked by her time limit.



There's an ogre near Madain Sari which can take hours to steal from depending on how lucky you are


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Winny said:


> In FFXIII, Fang > everyone else.


 In terms of butch dykness, I agree.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 3, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> A women who is hotter than Tifa has to be created by SE yet.



They've created a fair few women hotter than her. Yuna, Fang, Lightning, Adult Rydia and Aerith for some examples.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Well Yuna is on a whole 'nother level compared to Tifa. Tifa and Lightning are homely looking compared to the almighty Yuna.

Praise be to Yuna (I'm a fanboy, what can I say!?).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Yuna is a lesbian.


----------



## BVB (May 3, 2011)

We like hot lesbians.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Eww Demon's Mail. Just buy it.
> 
> I hated FFIX's battle system just because of stealing. We should start the game with Thief Gloves haha.


IIRC, I got that accessory which grants Auto-Haste, and that's the only way to get it the earliest.

Stealing isn't really needed and that does not take away from the battle system. Heck, the first time I played it, I wasn't stealing at all.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yuna is a lesbian.





M?hrensalat said:


> *We like hot lesbians. *





Thats why I like FFX-2. Yuna, Rikku, and Paine just give off the vibe that they be fondling and rubbing each other in the Celsius if you know what I mean...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

So you're a Jiraiya-level pervert?


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Jiraiya know how it is.

And yes I am a Jiraiya-level perv (at heart), just no one knows about it and I can get by with it, I'm the good boy in the neighborhood.


----------



## BVB (May 3, 2011)

Aren't all men jiraiya-level in their hearts. 

btw.. I'm thinking about replaying FFVII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

I'm Jiraiya-level in my pants.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm Jiraiya-level in my pants.



Who is to say Jiraiya is packin'? 

I love the female form. Such a beautiful thing. Like nearly all of my sketches consist of me drawing any female I see...even MILFs.

I'm considering finishing FFXIII. Need to finish it once and for all, and buy this FFXIII PS3 cover vinyl skin too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Have you seen his nose in Hermit Mode?  That's indicative of his "size".


----------



## Deimos (May 3, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> IIRC, I got that accessory which grants Auto-Haste, and that's the only way to get it the earliest.
> 
> Stealing isn't really needed and that does not take away from the battle system. Heck, the first time I played it, I wasn't stealing at all.



Yeah I know. I don't usually steal when playing again either, even with an emulator. It's just not worth the effort. I really think they should have made the Master Thief ability available earlier in the game though.



Shooting burst stream said:


> They've created a fair few women hotter than her. Yuna, Fang, Lightning, Adult Rydia and Aerith for some examples.



Statistics disagree with you.


----------



## Nois (May 3, 2011)

I see you uys makin' this section into a Bathouse-level ero-discussion

Btw, I'm playing FFXII at last. And I know some of you'll rant me for saying this, but that fucking game is so epic i barely can stand it. It has exactly the amount of grinding/sidequests I like and the characters are enjoyable. At least now that is. The music is great.

On the complaint side however, why the fuck didn't they make Vossler into a playable char

All of my loving towards FFXII is probably because it gives me a Star Wars vibe, and that I'm a fan of MMOs. Going against monsters that need over 20 minutes to beat is awesome for me, all the preparations and getting items too.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> All of my loving towards FFXII is probably because it gives me a Star Wars vibe, and that I'm a fan of MMOs. *Going against monsters that need over 20 minutes to beat is awesome for me*, all the preparations and getting items too.



I hate that shit. Makes me all stressed out and shit when boss fights last long like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't particularly enjoy having to fight a monster for 20+ minutes either. I mean, 10-15 minutes is pretty epic in itself. 

Especially since in FFXII you're basically just running around trying to dodge while the game fights for you almost.


----------



## Nois (May 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hate that shit. Makes me all stressed out and shit when boss fights last long like that.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I don't particularly enjoy having to fight a monster for 20+ minutes either. I mean, 10-15 minutes is pretty epic in itself.
> 
> Especially since in FFXII you're basically just running around trying to dodge while the game fights for you almost.



I like adapting gambits and shit like that mid-fight. And as for bosses, I'm usually overleveled so I beat their faces in in no time. The marks and all that however is a different story. I enjoy going against powerful marks being severly underleveled

Also, I'm used to that ever since I took part in Lineage 2 Antharas and Valakas battles. Shit took hours, so this FF thing right now is like -5 minutes to me

Getting cash is though however, and annoys me


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2011)

I think it has some of the worst stuff MMO games use to increase gameplay length, it's not for everyone thats for sure. I hate it, I spend time on something that eventually feels unrewarding.

I had more problems with the character chemistry overall though and the pacing..


----------



## Nois (May 3, 2011)

I actually think the characters are made well to fit each other as a group. Vaan being the idiot/dreamer of the team, while Penelo's the mature kid. Kinda like orphans turn out sometimes.

Balthier's awesome as hell. Fran's so so for now, and I reaaaaaly like Bash for some reason.

Ashe I'd drop from a cliff, but that's mainly to the plot development she got for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Berserk is all you need.


----------



## The810kid (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Her sister was way, way hotter though. Way hotter.
> 
> I got that same e-mail.
> 
> I also remember their terrible website and bad collection of games that makes no sense from any standpoint. I seriously will never understand how they picked those games.



The only thing hot about Serah was she was voiced by Laura Bailey she had the body of a twelve year old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

No, that's why she was hot. Delicious loli meat.


----------



## The810kid (May 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually think the characters are made well to fit each other as a group. Vaan being the idiot/dreamer of the team, while Penelo's the mature kid. Kinda like orphans turn out sometimes.
> 
> Balthier's awesome as hell. Fran's so so for now, and I reaaaaaly like Bash for some reason.
> 
> Ashe I'd drop from a cliff, but that's mainly to the plot development she got for now.



The group never really had any interesting interactions I'm used to with FF cast memebers. I want a Cloud Barret type fo interaction Zidane Quina Wakka and Lulu Tidus and Auron Steiner and anyone form IX type of interactions with my FF group


----------



## The810kid (May 3, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> They've created a fair few women hotter than her. Yuna, Fang, Lightning, Adult Rydia and Aerith for some examples.



These women are all hot but Tifa's a few degrees higher then them all and Dagger and Beatrix didn't make it on your list shame on you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

A woman's hotness is generally directly linked to the size of her breasts.


----------



## Nois (May 3, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The group never really had any interesting interactions I'm used to with FF cast memebers. I want a Cloud Barret type fo interaction Zidane Quina Wakka and Lulu Tidus and Auron Steiner and anyone form IX type of interactions with my FF group



I can't talk about that in general for now as I'm only 40h in the game, but it seems to me that XII, and the entire Ivalice Alliance in general, is a bit off the regular franchise. I appreciate the relationships and interactions in the other games, but I kinda think of this installment's team as a kind of forced in the way that they wouldn't really be a team if not for the common goals.

And well, the kids seem to keep to themselves, just like the adults do. This game seems somehow realistic to me in the way that this is how I think a war-time alliance/guerilla teams would be formed.

And I just loled, because I've read that Basch was meant to be the protagonist of FFXII. I kinda like him and Balthier the most xD


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The only thing hot about Serah was she was voiced by Laura Bailey she had the body of a twelve year old.



Agreed. I thought Snow was robbing the cradle at first.


----------



## BVB (May 3, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The only thing hot about Serah was she was voiced by Laura Bailey she had the body of a twelve year old.



the japanese enjoyed it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got that same e-mail.
> 
> I also remember their terrible website and bad collection of games that makes no sense from any standpoint. I seriously will never understand how they picked those games.



I know.... I practically begged them to consider at least one Castlevania game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

It just didn't make sense. The games they had on weren't even artistically special. They were ugly, terrible games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

People still think squenix is going to create someone hotter then Tifa. She may not show it, but that ass is as hot as dem breasts.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Tifa just personally bores me now despite being hot.

When you think about it...she is just a well endowed chick in a short skirt and shirt who fights with her fist with a somewhat flat personality, and Square Enix has passed it five times over to be honest. They have made hot females now without being well endowed...just by a decent design and well made personality. Hell, Rinoa was hot design wise (horrible character though) as well as Yuna, Rikku, and even Paine (and she is a flat ass ). Then you have Lightning, Fang, Vanille....hell FFVII's own Aerith has started becoming hotter to me than Tifa after so many years. Maybe its just because I've seen way too much Tifa H stuff to last a friend two lifetimes.

As much as I love big tits (and so help me god I really do), people need to let Tifa die and embrace a new FF chick for once....at least when it comes to H stuff. The lack of well drawn FFXIII doujins makes me mad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Thats your opinion probably shared by a lot of other haters. Me personally think she has character to go with her body that is not boring to me. I find nothing wrong in embraqcing her still. I embrace almost all FF girls.

 Though no one has had child bearing hips like Aeris.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Thats your opinion probably shared by a lot of other haters.* Me personally think she has character to go with her body that is not boring to me. I find nothing wrong in embraqcing her still. I embrace almost all FF girls.






> Though no one has had child bearing hips like Aeris.



True. Too bad she died, she would of been good for Cloud.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Thats right I called you a hater Esura...now how you gonna act?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats right I called you a hater Esura...now how you gonna act?



People calling other people haters are the "true" haters. You can hate on me all you want. Ain't gonna change shit. Tifa is old guard, Lightning is the fresh meat dammit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

You take the old with the new you son of a bitch.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You take the old with the new you son of a bitch.



New looks good fool.


----------



## Deimos (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tifa just personally bores me now despite being hot.
> 
> When you think about it...she is just a well endowed chick in a short skirt and shirt who fights with her fist with a somewhat flat personality, and Square Enix has passed it five times over to be honest. They have made hot females now without being well endowed...just by a decent design and well made personality. Hell, Rinoa was hot design wise (horrible character though) as well as Yuna, Rikku, and even Paine (and she is a flat ass ). Then you have Lightning, Fang, Vanille....hell FFVII's own Aerith has started becoming hotter to me than Tifa after so many years. Maybe its just because I've seen way too much Tifa H stuff to last a friend two lifetimes.
> 
> As much as I love big tits (and so help me god I really do), people need to let Tifa die and embrace a new FF chick for once....at least when it comes to H stuff. The lack of well drawn FFXIII doujins makes me mad.



It's true that there are some other hot designs, but maybe it's her personality that makes her a favorite. She's never excessively shy, cheery, bossy, etc. compared to the others, who all had something that stood out in a way and opened doors for hate. Tifa's personality is just "normal", there's nothing to hate about it. And since the flaw can't be in her body...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 5, 2011)

I actually dig Tifa's AC look more than the original.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> New looks good fool.



 WHICH MAKES YOU A HATER YOU ASSHOLE!



Deimos said:


> It's true that there are some other hot designs, but maybe it's her personality that makes her a favorite. She's never excessively shy, cheery, bossy, etc. compared to the others, who all had something that stood out in a way and opened doors for hate. Tifa's personality is just "normal", there's nothing to hate about it. And since the flaw can't be in her body...



 Finally! Someone with reason! But some haters, like Esura(), finds that personality bad.



dspr8_rugged said:


> I actually dig Tifa's AC look more than the original.



 I like Tifa in anything....or nothing at all.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WHICH MAKES YOU A HATER YOU ASSHOLE!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Someone with reason! But some haters, like Esura(), finds that personality bad.


Well, Sissy (the name I gave Tifa when I first played it) came off as...bland. To be honest, I like the extreme personalities, they stand out. Had it not been for her having a body, she would have been as forgettable as Refia from FFIII.

Personality wise, I liked Aerith and Yuffie much more. Gameplay wise I hated them two over Tifa. I so hated using Aerith...

And stop hating on me VastoLameDae.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, Sissy (the name I gave Tifa when I first played it) came off as...bland. To be honest, I like the extreme personalities, they stand out. Had it not been for her having a body, she would have been as forgettable as Refia from FFIII.
> 
> Personality wise, I liked Aerith and Yuffie much more. Gameplay wise I hated them two over Tifa. I so hated using Aerith...
> 
> And stop hating on me VastoLameDae.





 How was she even really different from Aeris or Yuffie!? Yuffie I can understand a little, but she really is no different from most generally liked FF Females. Now you grovel before Tifa's pixels Esuarehating and beg for her forgiveness.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 5, 2011)

It's probably (and definitely) just me, but I really don't like Tifa looking like a hooker with her original look, or even the cowboy one.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How was she even really different from Aeris or Yuffie!? Yuffie I can understand a little, but she really is no different from most generally liked FF Females. Now you grovel before Tifa's pixels Esuarehating and beg for her forgiveness.


Describe Tifa's personality to me and tell me it ain't bland?

Aeris got that whole innocent, pure thing going on...Yuffie is the female comic relief...and Tifa...shes just for the ass and tits. I was totally rooting for Cloud x Aerith the whole way before her death.

The only other FF females that compare to her in blandness is Rinoa, Garnet, Refia, and Rosa. And whatever that princess chick name in FFV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> It's probably (and definitely) just me, but I really don't like Tifa looking like a hooker with her original look, or even the cowboy one.



 so how do you feel about all the other hooker looks from other females in the series?



Esura said:


> Describe Tifa's personality to me and tell me it ain't bland?
> 
> *Aeris got that whole innocent, pure thing going on*...Yuffie is the female comic relief...and Tifa...shes just for the ass and tits. I was totally rooting for Cloud x Aerith the whole way before her death.
> 
> The only other FF females that compare to her in blandness is Rinoa, Garnet, Refia, and Rosa. And whatever that princess chick name in FFV.



Aeris, innocent? You just named someone who is infinitely more innocent(Garnet) then her and called her bland. I never imagined your hate could be so strong. Tifa's personality is as good as or better then any female you can put her up against.


Oh and remember when we were bros Esura?



That was a lie.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so how do you feel about all the other hooker looks from other females in the series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I don't hate Tifa at all...but I'm tossing her ass outside for another FF babe. Yuna and Lightning steal the light from my eyes now.


Oh, and I'm not crying about you not being my bro anymore. I replaced you with CMX anyways...so peace, kick rocks, hasta la vista baby and don't look back. At least he don't be hatin' on me like you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, I don't hate Tifa at all...but I'm tossing her ass outside for another FF babe. Yuna and Lightning steal the light from my eyes now.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm not crying about you not being my bro anymore. I replaced you with CMX anyways...so peace, kick rocks, hasta la vista baby and don't look back. At least he don't be hatin' on me like you.



 You whore.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You whore.



You don't spend time with me anymore. I have needs man!

You neglected me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> You don't spend time with me anymore. I have needs man!
> 
> You neglected me.



 It was all about reps with you. I see you just ran to someone with a bigger one.


----------



## Noitora (May 5, 2011)

I never really found Tifa that amazing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I never really found Tifa that amazing.



 You never find anything interesting.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I never really found Tifa that amazing.





Now Yuna is where it is at. Best made FF character ever.


----------



## Noitora (May 5, 2011)

I like blondes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I like Tifa's giant, blocky, polygonal tits the size of skyscrappers.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

I like pussy.

If they have one, I like them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

What if they have one of those big, flappy, ugly, crusty vaginas?


----------



## Deimos (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like Tifa's giant, blocky, polygonal tits the size of skyscrappers.



Take your pick:







And add topping:



Sorry though, no skyscrapers here. >


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

They are big, I don't care what you say.


----------



## Deimos (May 5, 2011)

They are big. They even look bigger in the new render. Just not skyscraper big.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I remember them being bigger in the game. Like in the fight scenes.


----------



## Deimos (May 5, 2011)

Hmm.. The fifth render is the battle model. They seem bigger when Tifa stretches out her chest for the victory pose, maybe that's why. In FMVs they looked really big though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's probably it. She likes to puff those things out like a peacock trying to attract a mate.


And it so works.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2011)

Dudes, do I want arcana in my FFXIs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Yes. Totally.


----------



## Zhariel (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now Yuna is where it is at. Best made FF character ever.




I like Dagger over Yuna. She had a soft, yet tight ass. It's canon.




cause Zidane felt it while climbing that ladder.


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. Totally.



I got angry today, because I went to level up on some dustias, and intead of books of orgain and flame staves I got 20 arcanas


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Yuna got that side boob shit going on! Make sure you look at certain scenes. Also, she shows those bra straps...

Lets not forget about Fran....oh shit I need to go play FFXII game right now. How did I forget about this sweet, fine, tall piece of ass?


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2011)

My sister comments on her as every time I have her in my party. She seems to think I focus the camera on her ass on purpose but I swear to god it's the game's code


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> My sister comments on her as every time I have her in my party. She seems to think I focus the camera on her ass on purpose but I swear to god it's the game's code



Yeah....my "game's code" does that too. Nothing to be ashamed about. 

Seriously, I was actually considering buying FFX, FFX-2, and FFXII brand new and keep them hidden...and just play my used copies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I got angry today, because I went to level up on some dustias, and intead of books of orgain and flame staves I got 20 arcanas


I actually have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BVB (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Seriously, I was actually considering buying FFX, FFX-2, and FFXII brand new and keep them hidden...and just play my used copies.



Why would you do that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Just in case they're worth something in 50 years.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Möhrensalat said:


> Why would you do that?



I think because I'm fucking crazy.

I've decided on buying multiples of my most prized games so if one breaks, I'd have another one or if it gets rare. I was somewhat inspired by Kira. Right now, I just bought another copy of NMH1 and 2. I'm going to buy two copies of Catherine, and I'm going to buy two copies of the NMH remake for PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Shit, while you're at buy me some copies. You must have a lot of money.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 5, 2011)

my first FF game was Final Fantasy VIII Crisis Core

i currently have XIII


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, while you're at buy me some copies. You must have a lot of money.



I don't. I'm taking my time with this.

I was considering waiting til my next income tax to do this as...I can't afford that endevour yet. The only reason I'm buying NMH2 again is because I found it 10 bucks new, so w/e I'll bite and Gamestop sold me a used copy of NMH2 new...I need to replace it.

I'm trying to focus solely on catching up on Wii games right now and buy two copies when I can.

These are the following games I'm considering getting multiples of...

1. FFXIII
2. FFXII
3. FFX-2
4. FFX
3. Persona 3 FES
4. Persona 4
5. Nocturne
6. DMC 1,2,3 and 4
7. Catherine
8. No More Heroes 1
9. No More Heroes 2
10. No More Heroes Heroes' Paradise
11. No More Heroes Heroes' Paradise JPN version

Its going to take me a few years, maybe even more to accomplish this...or one nice tax return next year....


----------



## The810kid (May 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Describe Tifa's personality to me and tell me it ain't bland?
> 
> Aeris got that whole innocent, pure thing going on...Yuffie is the female comic relief...and Tifa...shes just for the ass and tits. I was totally rooting for Cloud x Aerith the whole way before her death.
> 
> The only other FF females that compare to her in blandness is Rinoa, Garnet, Refia, and Rosa. And whatever that princess chick name in FFV.



Esura I agree with you about Reina from V never played IV but Rinoa had more personality than Yuna and I hate Rinoa. Dagger had some of the best character development a FF heroine could have. Aerith wasn't anything special either in the personality department. Tifa did innocent and tough chick at the same time how is that Bland?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Because Esura is a hater even if he says other wise!


----------



## Zorokiller (May 6, 2011)

if all those girls are bland then Aerith is a cardboard cut-out, with a sword sticking through it.


----------



## zenieth (May 6, 2011)

wasn't aerith the name of masamune's sheath?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

The Final Fantasy girl of the day is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

The FF character of the day is:



The FF character of the week is:



The FF character of the month is:



The FF character... well, you get the idea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The FF character of the day is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I see where you were going with that train of thought...you were going to finish with

"The FF character of the year is:



The Best FF character ever is:



 No need to thank me. But lets focus on Quistis for now k?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros.



Ah ha ha ha...no no no....I will not get drawn back into such an obvi-


GILGAMESH!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

*points to signature*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

All I see is Gilgamesh not even trying while Ultros had to go to his strongest form....your point!?


----------



## The810kid (May 6, 2011)

Ah CMX and vastolordae you guys need a sitcom or better yet Ultros and Gilgamesh do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

I need to work on my Ultros comic book. I bet that'd be pretty good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need to work on my Ultros comic book. I bet that'd be pretty good.



Nobody really actually likes him.

 Now if you were to do a gilgamesh comic that would work. He is the official favorite of it's creator after all.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Esura I agree with you about Reina from V never played IV but Rinoa had more personality than Yuna and I hate Rinoa. Dagger had some of the best character development a FF heroine could have. Aerith wasn't anything special either in the personality department. Tifa did innocent and tough chick at the same time how is that Bland?



Tifa just felt...average. Other than her appearance, she kind of annoyed me. She just didn't stand out enough personality wise to me like Aerith and Yuffie. Also, Rinoa has to be the worse FF female ever personality wise. I wanted Squall to kill her, thats how much she pissed me off. I just can't explain it...she is hot but...fuck I did not like whenever she talked.

Then again, you can take what I say with a grain of salt considering I like characters to have "extreme" personalities...something that makes them stand out, like Yuffie, Selphie, Rikku, Yuna, Lightning, Vanille, Yuna, etc. I think that was my problem with FFXII as a whole....none of the characters stood out to me at all...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

When you say extreme personality you mean what exactly?


----------



## Noitora (May 6, 2011)

We need more Quina love.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Noitora said:


> We need more Quina love.



But....shim is not a blond....hhhmmmm


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> When you say extreme personality you mean what exactly?



Abnormal personalities, or those with one sided personalities, or those you can sum up in one word easily.


----------



## Nois (May 7, 2011)

Quina shoul get more love definitely. Also, there is not enough posts with my set in this thread lately so...


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2011)

quina does what s/he wants. YOU HAVE PROBLEM?!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The Final Fantasy girl of the day is


I actually dig Quistis the moment I saw her.

DAT GLASSES 

Why she doesn't wear it by default is what pisses me off.


----------



## Noitora (May 7, 2011)

Out of the female cast of FF8, the only one I could stand was Quistis.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Out of the female cast of FF8, the only one I could stand was Quistis.



She got on my nerves too. Selphie was my favorite by far and much tolerable than Quistis and Rinoa.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Out of the female cast of FF8, the only one I could stand was Quistis.



I dunno... Squall wasn't too bad.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Out of the female cast of FF8, the only one I could stand was Quistis.



The only chick I liked in VIII was Fujin.  "RAGE." Lol.  Raine was nice, too.

Selphie was okay but that's because she counterbalanced her 'cutesy-ness' with a dash of insanity. In the same breath she'd be like "Love and peace! :33" and then "Let's drop a nuke on them! :33" 

Edea was all right, and I guess Ellone was fine but we really didn't see much of them at all.  They were rather bland.

Quistis bugged me because she was such an emotional doormat, imo.  

Rinoa was just terrible.

Julia was odd.

Adel was... Adel... 

Ultimecia was retarded. I'm sorry, but she was.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2011)

I remember the time in the game with Irvine trying to have a peek at Selphie while she was piloting the Ragnarok.

Or something along those lines.


----------



## blackbird (May 8, 2011)

I recall a scene in FF8, prior to a certain celebrated FMV, in which Rinoa says something like: 

"Let me guess, you'll only dance with somebody you like."
"Ok, then... look into my eyes"
"You're-going-to-like-me... You're-going-to-like-me."

and that made me want to PUNCH BABIES IN THE FACE WEARING ZELL'S ULTIMATE WEAPON!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

You people and your ridiculous standards for good characters. You guys will truly never love your characters...YOU NEVER TRULY WILL!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You people and your ridiculous standards for good characters. You guys will truly never love your characters...YOU NEVER TRULY WILL!



...

Kain and Laguna. pek


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You people and your ridiculous standards for good characters. You guys will truly never love your characters...YOU NEVER TRULY WILL!



I love Yuna so GTFO with that jazz son.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ...
> 
> Kain and Laguna. pek



 But do you love them?



Esura said:


> I love Yuna so GTFO with that jazz son.



Show me some illogical reasons or UGTFO.


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2011)

I am the biggest Seifer fan, most likely. I loved everything about his character and his story, his downfall as well. He seemed interesting to me, flaws and all.

Quina too, whom is a God.


----------



## zenieth (May 8, 2011)

Of the women of FF8 I liked Selphie because she was the first happy go lucky girl in FF that was utterly batshit crazy. Rinoa and Quistis were nice to look at but that's where the attraction ends. Edea was meh, I didn't know how to feel about Ultimecia there were points when I was like this could be the best villain but other times when I was like "dot dot fucking dot"

Dissidia really did well to flush out her character though in which case I can say I enjoy her Dissidia Incarnation, cause that chick knows how to troll, also helps that her voice is complete sex. Every time she dodges


----------



## Nois (May 8, 2011)

I liked Quistis best out of all FF8 characters in general I think. Squall and Laguna were a close second


----------



## zenieth (May 8, 2011)

Quistis was alright but she completely waned after disc 1 where all we got was, she has a fan club and sucks as a teacher/leader but is an excellent soldier also hot for squall or is it big sister tendencies? That part really pissed me off they should of just left it unrequited love.

I liked Squall Laguna, Fujin, Kiros and Selphie. They were really the only ones that got character development, well besides fujin but she's got an eyepatch and speaks entirely in single words, I can't not love her.


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

Playing Final Fantasy V advance...some how I missed it, now at world 3. God damn game has been rather annoying at times and Im tired of that god damn Bone Mail being optimized because it sucks ass but the game doesn't realize that... about to sell it for 1 gil.

So now what have I played....
FF 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, disc 1 of FF 7, FF 12 (to hell with it), 15 minutes of FF 13. and near finishing FF 5 so then I have what 7, 8, 9, 10,11,13 to beat?
I heard theres a 14 but then again after 12 and the parts I've played of 13 not really interested in continuing on this series.

I heard FF10-X or something like that was boss?


----------



## Nois (May 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Playing Final Fantasy V advance...some how I missed it, now at world 3. God damn game has been rather annoying at times and Im tired of that god damn Bone Mail being optimized because it sucks ass but the game doesn't realize that... about to sell it for 1 gil.
> 
> So now what have I played....
> FF 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, disc 1 of FF 7, FF 12 (*to hell with it*), 15 minutes of FF 13. and near finishing FF 5 so then I have what 7, 8, 9, 10,11,13 to beat?
> ...



Whaaat


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

It's the worst Final Fantasy I've ever played. Pretty though.


----------



## Nois (May 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's the worst Final Fantasy I've ever played. Pretty though.



I think it's the least Fantasyish. But I don't see that as bad really. I like how it looks true, but I'm a MMO type, so the kind of go-there-loot-that kinda deal is what I'm used to and have fun in playing. The music is also great. The plot is not disappointing me yet, and I liked how when my sister asked me "who's the bad guy this time" I was reluctant to say the Empire, as there are some weird things up there.

As for the gameplay I have no complaints, however, I see why people might dislike it in general, so I'm not gonna rant you or anything


----------



## Delta Shell (May 8, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8 is my favourite out of those that i've played. It really is.

I really have the urge to play an old school JRPG right now. Or even a new one that feels like those older ones I don't think they even make that many anymore.


----------



## Kage (May 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's the worst Final Fantasy I've ever played. Pretty though.



FFXIII? yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But do you love them?



Yes. I wuuuv them and I think Rosa is insane for just going for Cecil when she could have had both and Laguna didn't get nearly as much action as he deserved.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

Final Fantasy girl of the day for obvious reasons and not so obvious reasons.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2011)

Kage said:


> FFXIII? yeah, pretty much.



It sounded like he meant FFXII, I think.

If so I kind of agree....


----------



## zenieth (May 8, 2011)

There were so many mothers before lulu, Dae. What no love for Brahne


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2011)

I thought FF12 was really good minus Vaan and Penelo. Gameplay was vastly improved in IZJS as well.


----------



## Jing (May 8, 2011)

I never beat 12. I kinda got bored with it and gave up. Last I remember I was in some....Crystal place...whatever its called.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> There were so many mothers before lulu, Dae. What no love for Brahne



......she is not a real mother and I rather have this sight.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

Garnet looked exactly like Brahne's daughter minus the horn of course. 

Also listening to ff8 overture, forgot how intense it was.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Garnet looked exactly like Brahne's daughter minus the horn of course.
> 
> Also listening to ff8 overture, forgot how intense it was.



To late already made my choice.

 And I am currently replaying FF8. Man playing it now and thinking how I played it then...actually junctioning tornado early really helps.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

FF8 was my last ff, as in new plays, so I knew how to work the junction system.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF8 was my last ff, as in new plays, so I knew how to work the junction system.



The Junction System is so broken for no reason. 

Do you know how powerful characters can be before you even leave for Timber after hours and hours of Card Modding and Refining? The equivalent to lvl. 30+ characters. Plus the fact that my GF's lvls were high (but had to stunt the lvls before 25 for the sake of getting Lionheart materials).

...
No wait I'm wrong. It wasn't the GF's lvls I stunted since they were higher but it was the characters.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

Eh all the games, besides 9 were capable of being broken beyond belief. FF8 just got you broken quicker than most if you played cards. Considering I suck at cards


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

I do not know all the junction tricks. Right now I just got done with the seeD exam. I AP farmed to learn the GF's skills they could learn at there level. Then killed that machine.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eh all the games, besides 9 were capable of being broken beyond belief. FF8 just got you broken quicker than most if you played cards. Considering I suck at cards



I played the honest man's way, by cheesing my way to victory.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

Man you don't know how hard it is to get top tier spells even with refinement if you don't play cards. Ultima is literally impossible to hoard due to how freaking long it takes to recharge from that shumi village.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

"The random rules has spread to this region"

All my hate everytime


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> "The random rules has spread to this region"
> 
> All my hate everytime



.......


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eh all the games, besides 9 were capable of being broken beyond belief. FF8 just got you broken quicker than most if you played cards. Considering I suck at cards



*Points at IV* Ignoring the DS version (SO overpowered if you know exactly what you're doing) and post-game content of certain versions (Abel's Lance, wtf?!), there is one way to break IV and you can't do it until the end of the game and without a stupid amount of effort.  Stupid puffs.

You can cite grinding methods but grinding for breakage applies to almost every RPG out there so I don't really see how that counts. >_>

Also, I think IX is easier to break than IV because it's not tough to make it so that your characters can do max damage (ie, you don't have to go hunting mother-effing puffs. )




Darth Sidious said:


> "The random rules has spread to this region"
> 
> All my hate everytime



Triple Triad... I hated it.  I know most people like it but the only card game I like is Solitaire and variations thereof.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 9, 2011)

Triple Triad is a lot of fun, actually. If you know how not to spread bad rules, that is.

As for FFVIII's Junction system, the only limitation I had was to set certain GFs for each of the members. I hate the task of switching GFs since it tends up to mess my stats and commands. I mean, who even summons GFs in this game after seeing them for the first time? I don't.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Triple Triad is a lot of fun, actually. If you know how not to spread bad rules, that is.
> 
> As for FFVIII's Junction system, the only limitation I had was to set certain GFs for each of the members. I hate the task of switching GFs since it tends up to mess my stats and commands. I mean, who even summons GFs in this game after seeing them for the first time? I don't.



GF's kills bosses quicker (for anyone whose names is not Squall), especially at higher lvls and damage boost.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> "The random rules has spread to this region"
> 
> All my hate everytime


You better quarantine that area before it spreads like the plague to another region.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Points at IV* Ignoring the DS version (SO overpowered if you know exactly what you're doing) and post-game content of certain versions (Abel's Lance, wtf?!), there is one way to break IV and you can't do it until the end of the game and without a stupid amount of effort.  Stupid puffs.
> 
> You can cite grinding methods but grinding for breakage applies to almost every RPG out there so I don't really see how that counts. >_>
> 
> ...



This is very true. FFIV had no real easy way of becoming so overpowered the game is easy (if you're not already playing the easy version, I mean). FFI and FFII were both also pretty difficult to get anywhere on. FFI in particular is one of the toughest in the series just due to mechanics and the lack of Phoenix Downs and a ridiculous final dungeon.

FFIII is also very hard in the original version. Sure you could power up quite a bit via classes, but the last boss was still retarded.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

Getting max damage for a total of what? three characters isn't really breaking a game and they all require tedium. Freya needs you to go out of your way to slay an obscene amount of dragons, quina requires you complete the entire frog hunt quest which is also tedious and then there's zidane's steals, and they have to be successful ones. Considering how slow ff9 battle system is and the fact that those twao skills are from disc 3-disc 4 equipment that'll take you hours


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Easy way to break FFIX is to use Steiner.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

screw excalibur


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Steiner was my favorite character.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 9, 2011)

I never get overpowered or overleveled in RPGs (or any game for that matter) because it makes the game too easy, heck one of the reasons I like FFXIII so much is that you can't really get overpowered save for mass upgrading your equipement and you can't even do that until way late in the game anyways, not to mention it being one of the hardest games in the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

FFXIII's difficulty consisted of increasing monsters HP to ridiculous levels to the point that random battles were insanely tedious. 

They aren't hard, they just take forever. It's not my kinda bag.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII's difficulty consisted of increasing monsters HP to ridiculous levels to the point that random battles were insanely tedious.
> 
> They aren't hard, they just take forever. It's not my kinda bag.



Actually it was the longer battles that I enjoyed more. I didn't find them tedious I found it fun. Not to mention the longer a random battle went on the more I got to listen to the games amazing battle theme. Seriously though I found some of the bosses to be ridicuosly hard on my first play of the game sometimes killing me three or even five times before I managed to beat them Bartandelus being the main one that stands out though his kickass battle theme is a plus. Cid Raines also took me at least four tries my first time fighting him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I didn't find any of it particularly difficult. It was just me having to stomach chipping away at a neo behemoth's health for like 20 minutes while never really being in any danger.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't find any of it particularly difficult. It was just me having to stomach chipping away at a neo behemoth's health for like 20 minutes while never really being in any danger.



That's why you build up the enemy's chain guage (damage multiplier) with ravagers and stagger (adds 100% to chain gauge) it so that you can deal massive damge and end the fight much quicker. But anyway we all have different tastes I guess and some of us find stuff more difficult than others anyway after I complete my run of FFXIII I was thinking of playing through one of the other FFs (bar FFX which I've already completed). I have FF8, 9 and 12. Anyone got any recommendations.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

ff5 round out that gilgamesh arc with where it began also bartz punching wolves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> That's why you build up the enemy's chain guage (damage multiplier) with ravagers and stagger (adds 100% to chain gauge) it so that you can deal massive damge and end the fight much quicker. But anyway we all have different tastes I guess and some of us find stuff more difficult than others anyway after I complete my run of FFXIII I was thinking of playing through one of the other FFs (bar FFX which I've already completed). I have FF8, 9 and 12. Anyone got any recommendations.



I know, but that was so fucking tedious. You just did the same thing every fight. Build up a chain with one mode, then dish out damage. Rinse and repeat. I hated it. It didn't give you the freedom to try different things or fight the way you want to fight.

It basically gave you one way of doing things. Not cool.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 9, 2011)

I love being overpowered. FF8 got it right.


FFX got it wrong though, I killed Braska's Final Aeon in 3 hits I think, one of them was an auto counter attack. Nonsense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I like going into fights overpowered, too. Especially if I come off an ass-whooping from the boss in an initial encounter. Feels really good kickin' that ass and making it easy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I never get overpowered or overleveled in RPGs (or any game for that matter) because it makes the game too easy, heck one of the reasons I like FFXIII so much is that you can't really get overpowered save for mass upgrading your equipement and you can't even do that until way late in the game anyways, *not to mention it being one of the hardest games in the series.*






They want a word with you.

XIII is in no way, shape, or form difficult (unless you're a noob). In fact it's very very easy.



> I didn't find any of it particularly difficult. It was just me having to stomach chipping away at a neo behemoth's health for like 20 minutes while never really being in any danger.



Pretty much this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

They need to make a really difficult Final Fantasy. Like really, really difficult.

But still fun.


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

FF13 was by far the easiest FF for me 

FF3 on the other hand... them dungeons


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

Final Fantasy V is hard sorry kiddies i swear the whole idea of the gameplay is "Hit them hard, and if they can't quicky hit hard back kill them"

I remember the battle at the guardian forest against melunise or some shit like that where it was vulnerable to only 1 type of attack at a time. Annoying because the dude at one point was using Barrier change...after every fucking attack, and I'm playing at max battle speed so figure out how annoying this is.

"Derp bartz just keep slashing eventually it will work"
"Whats ur face use Libra"
"Faris use X-aga to what was Libra"

Krile use Libra
vulnerable to thundaga
select Thundaga in the menu.
Boss uses Blizzaga on bartz and kills him.
Barrier change.
Faris used Thundaga
Boss is healed.
Come awn...

That was not a fun battle..

Then go to North Mountain right after only to get stomped by Bahamut so I said
"k fuck dis with a rubber hose" and go to Sealed Castle instead to get my 3 weapons from the tablet, then head off to some god damn friggen temple place inbetween 2 bridges.
Walk in fight something called Tot Aevis that has Health for days...became a battle of "Do I have enough ethers?"
Man...

For ExDeath I used the beast master Release command on all 4 guys to kill him because it was a pain in the ass otherwise.

They must've designed it so that everything hits hard or is endurant as fuck, and likewise you need to hit twice as hard and be endurant as fuck, which is a pain.
Whoever put the Bone mail in should jump off a bus tired of it being optimized.

Bored as furk about to just start using a  Dancer for Sword Dance spam cus I like that.


FF II isn't hard...it's wierd.
Once you get used to the system for leveling up weapons it's whatever. I was confused at first then realized it's w/e.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I remember the battle at the guardian forest against melunise or some shit like that where it was vulnerable to only 1 type of attack at a time. Annoying because the dude at one point was using Barrier change...after every fucking attack, and I'm playing at max battle speed so figure out how annoying this is.



Magic words: Dual-Wield (Spellblade) Rapidfire.  Now click your heels three times and own 99% of dat game. 


Edit: Off-topic but isn't my Arikado set booootiful? pek


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Final Fantasy V is hard sorry kiddies i swear the whole idea of the gameplay is "Hit them hard, and if they can't quicky hit hard back kill them"
> 
> I remember the battle at the guardian forest against melunise or some shit like that where it was vulnerable to only 1 type of attack at a time. Annoying because the dude at one point was using Barrier change...after every fucking attack, and I'm playing at max battle speed so figure out how annoying this is.
> 
> ...



FFV is piss easy. I've never found an difficulty in any fight. The game is easily breakable. There's a reason why Freelancer job is the best.



> FF II isn't hard...it's wierd.
> Once you get used to the system for leveling up weapons it's whatever. I was confused at first then realized it's w/e.



You realize that you can up one stat while others go down, right? And you realize how long it takes to get stronger since it's harder to gauge how stronger since enemies can all of a sudden tank your attacks even if earlier you were doing tons of damage. And play this shit on the NES and it's worse.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> FFV is piss easy. I've never found an difficulty in any fight. The game is easily breakable. There's a reason why Freelancer job is the best.



You can get screwed over at certain points with the wrong ability set-up.


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> FFV is piss easy. I've never found an difficulty in any fight. The game is easily breakable. There's a reason why Freelancer job is the best.


Im far to lazy to grind the job levels to make the Freelancer good.



> You realize that you can up one stat while others go down, right? And you realize how long it takes to get stronger since it's harder to gauge how stronger since enemies can all of a sudden tank your attacks even if earlier you were doing tons of damage. And play this shit on the NES and it's worse.


I didn't find it very difficult what can I say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

What you guys are saying about 13 is very discouraging.


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

If it makes you feel better it has my favorite battle system :33


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> XIII is in no way, shape, or form difficult (unless you're a noob). In fact it's very very easy.



First of all, FFII and III aren't hard, you just have to get used to their nuances.

Also, I've played and beaten (or in the case of I, V, IX, XIII...played much of or nearly beaten) all the main FF games besides XI and XIV and XIII is by far one of the more harder ones to me so far so I take slight offense to that "noob" comment.

Fuck 2nd Barthandelus, fuck him hard man. Hate that bitch. Every boss seems to looove casting Doom and shit. Also, is it just me, or do every fucking random enemy in the capital and Eden are almost boss strong? Seriously, I maxed out everything I can in the Crystanium, at least as much as they let me and every latter enemy takes like fucking forever...and they fucking respawn if you have to backtrack. 


EDIT: I'm wit you Dae. We still ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: I'm wit you Dae. We still ?



..........


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

Backtrack in a linear section









wut


----------



## Kage (May 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Backtrack in a linear section
> wut



if you're treasure hunting it's not as redundant as it sounds. especially late in the game.

as for the difficulty of XIII i agree that's it more time consuming than anything else because of the ridiculous amount of HP in the stronger enemies. 

still, this game managed to keep my fear of tonberries alive and well


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> First of all, FFII and III aren't hard, you just have to get used to their nuances.



Are you going by the remakes or by the originals?

Cuz whoah boy. FFIII during the final dungeon.

Plus dungeons in II tend to be long. 



> Also, I've played and beaten (or in the case of I, V, IX, XIII...played much of or nearly beaten) all the main FF games besides XI and XIV and XIII is by far one of the more harder ones to me so far so I take slight offense to that "noob" comment.



Noob by RPG standards. Plus you haven't even played the entire series going by your list which I have so I think I have better authority to know which ones are difficult.



> Fuck 2nd Barthandelus, fuck him hard man. Hate that bitch. Every boss seems to looove casting Doom and shit. Also, is it just me, or do every fucking random enemy in the capital and Eden are almost boss strong? Seriously, I maxed out everything I can in the Crystanium, at least as much as they let me and every latter enemy takes like fucking forever...and they fucking respawn if you have to backtrack.



Take advantage of items and buffs/debuffs. Voila, 9/10 of fights are slightly easier. Not to mention fake difficulty. Seriously, I can run through a fight and not feel in danger. They're do able.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Noob by RPG standards.



Aced Lucifer in Nocturne so chill with that. 

Not even considering that, I've played RPGs for damn near 15 years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aced Lucifer in Nocturne so chill with that.



> Used noob by RPG standards as a general term
> Esura responds implying it meant to him 

Huh, you don't say. 



> Not even considering that, I've played RPGs for damn near 15 years.



And I played games for 18.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> First of all, FFII and III aren't hard, you just have to get used to their nuances.
> 
> Also, I've played and beaten (or in the case of I, V, IX, XIII...played much of or nearly beaten) all the main FF games besides XI and XIV and XIII is by far one of the more harder ones to me so far so I take slight offense to that "noob" comment.
> 
> ...



If the boss cast Doom you're taking way too long too beat them

Just use Veil and you won't get hit by his de-buffs so often

Now Mission 62, now that's a bitch


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2011)

> And I played *games* for 18.



So have I. Sonic the Hedgehog 2.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2011)

A rather interesting read.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQRUCZFpWQI&feature=player_embedded#at=37[/YOUTUBE]





First the dressing up Cloud as a girl...and now I found about this being in the game.....


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQRUCZFpWQI&feature=player_embedded#at=37[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a coincidence. i was just discussing this somewhere else 



> *Spoiler*: _EDIT wait lol I found a guide_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2011)

I'll admit, the bit with Barret wondering and somewhat accusing Cloud of being a pedo was rather funny.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 10, 2011)

Now imagine that scene happening in the non-existent FFVII HD remake. Or even Cloud cross-dressing?

Do you still want the game to happen?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now imagine that scene happening in the non-existent FFVII HD remake. Or even Cloud cross-dressing?
> 
> Do you still want the game to happen?


I never cared if it happened or not but now I'm rather anti-FFVII HD remake...


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2011)

i'm sold at HD cross-dressing cloud.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> i'm sold at HD cross-dressing cloud.



Me, too. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> A rather interesting read.



Reading now.
Edit: The ending...


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

GamesRadar said:
			
		

> *FFXIV*
> 
> *Why it’s the best FF ever:* …yeah, you know what? We got nothin’.
> *WORST FF EVER*



I lol'ed...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 10, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (May 10, 2011)

Please tell me that's a fan edit of cloud and not an official final fantasy character that looks like cloud.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Please tell me that's a fan edit of cloud and not an official final fantasy character that looks like cloud.



Fan edit obviously.

That Cloud is from Advent Children. I can tell ( I watched it 25 times so... ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

I would totally hit that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would totally hit that.



 No you wouldn't. You would chicken out. He to much women for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

You speak the truth. 


But I'd wank off to it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

Pfft he is good...but still not on Kuja's level. Them hips were Aeris like.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

kuja got hips for days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Pfft he is good...but still not on Kuja's level. Them hips were Aeris like.


True, he doesn't have much for a body. Certainly not anything like this:


zenieth said:


> kuja got hips for days.






BRB GOTTA FAP


----------



## BVB (May 10, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now imagine that scene happening in the non-existent FFVII HD remake. Or even Cloud cross-dressing?
> 
> Do you still want the game to happen?



Who cares about Cloud.. It would have Tifa and Aeris in hot clothing in HD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

No clothing, you mean. No clothing.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2011)

Never change, FF thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

We can't change. We're all depraved sexfiends that have a penchant for lolis.


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2011)

He's....beautiful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Totally hot, right? I'd sell my heterosexuality to tap that.


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Totally hot, right? I'd sell my heterosexuality to tap that.



mine too. 

that dress has got to go though


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We can't change. We're all depraved sexfiends that have a penchant for *loli futas*.



Fixed.

I found some shit online.....it changed me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We can't change. We're all depraved sexfiends that have a penchant for lolis.



Or yaoi fangirls. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I found some shit online.....it changed me.


Links? 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Or yaoi fangirls. :33



That's just wrong.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just wrong.



How can you not approve of CecilxKain?!  Cecil's practically a woman in Dissidia anyway...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> How can you not approve of CecilxKain?!  Cecil's practically a woman in Dissidia anyway...



I'm so hetero. 

I only go for trannies. Like shemale Cloud. 


And maybe an octopus.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 10, 2011)

B-b-b-b-but CECIL!


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

still not kuja


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Links?



Not here...but Google without safe search is your friend. Seriously, try it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 10, 2011)

Just because someone isn't Kuja-level in hotness doesn't mean they aren't hot at all.

On a 1-10 scale fo Sexiness, Kuja is an 11.

I'd give Miss Cloud a 9. Easily jerkoffable.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2011)

Completely forgotabout fem Cloud

need to complete/replay VII again since I forgot most of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

Memos said:


> Never change, FF thread.



Fucking Memos go admin somewhere else you fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Speaking of ambiguous gender characters, I wonder what Gogo looks like under that robe? :33


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

You guys really are quite disturbing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

You never wondered?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of ambiguous gender characters, I wonder what Gogo looks like under that robe? :33



 Its Gilgamesh.



Winny said:


> You guys really are quite disturbing.



 Your such a negative Nancy now....that what is disturbing.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

Terra wasn't in the gilgamesh appearance scene in dissidia and he was added to the remake, gilgamesh just too stylin for some FFs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Terra wasn't in the gilgamesh appearance scene in dissidia and he was added to the remake, gilgamesh just too stylin for some FFs



 You see what you just said Zen? Gilgamesh was added to the remake...NOT some stupid squid.


----------



## Noitora (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> You guys really are quite disturbing.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You never wondered?



Oh, that's obvious...







VastoLorDae said:


> Your such a negative Nancy now....that what is disturbing.



I am _not_ a negative nancy. I simply find grown men fapping to men that dress like women somewhat disturbing. It's okay for someone like me to like that kind of stuff, but you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Its Gilgamesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a negative Nancy now....that what is disturbing.


That'd be interesting, but he didn't use swords. 


VastoLorDae said:


> You see what you just said Zen? Gilgamesh was added to the remake...NOT some stupid squid.


I have no idea what you're talking about. I remember no squids. 


Winny said:


> Oh, that's obvious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fucking hell is that thing?!?!


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> I am _not_ a negative nancy. I simply find grown men fapping to men that dress like women somewhat disturbing. It's okay for someone like me to like that kind of stuff, but you?


Stop pretending. You do the same but it just doesn't feel as right for you as it does for us- I mean, for these other guys.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fucking hell is that thing?!?!



That is the Famed Mimic Gogo, a boss in FFV that unlocks the Mime class.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> I am _not_ a negative nancy. I simply find grown men fapping to men that dress like women somewhat disturbing. It's okay for someone like me to like that kind of stuff, but you?



 Fapping is very healthy. You would not know because you don't have the equipment. I do not even know what ya call it when you do it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That'd be interesting, but he didn't use swords.



 U mad Gilgamesh was in seafood's game?:33



> have no idea what you're talking about. I remember no squids.



 The ugly thing you have in your sig.



Memos said:


> Stop pretending. You do the same but it just doesn't feel as right for you as it does for us- I mean, for these other guys.



 YEAH!...wait what?


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> O
> I am _not_ a negative nancy. *I simply find grown men fapping to men that dress like women somewhat disturbing*. It's okay for someone like me to like that kind of stuff, but you?



I fap to girl on girl futa so I don't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> That is the Famed Mimic Gogo, a boss in FFV that unlocks the Mime class.


I beat that a few times and it was still masked. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Fapping is very healthy. You would not know because you don't have the equipment. I do not even know what ya call it when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an Octopus.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I fap to girl on girl futa so I don't count.



That's just flat-out gross. You might as well stick to gay porn.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> That's just flat-out gross. You might as well stick to gay porn.



Well it is hentai you know. Anything is possible. 

Its more interesting than just two regular girls going at it. One of them needs to be packin'.

 Also, its better fapping to this than to a cross dressing dude...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

That's sick, Esura. Girl on girl is fine by itself. Especially if one girl is a loli.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Ok...now _I'm_ the sick friend up in here...after nearly all the guys up in here talking about banging a cross dressing Cloud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Yes.

At least he was a woman at heart!


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok...now _I'm_ the sick friend up in here...after nearly all the guys up in here talking about banging a cross dressing Cloud.



Cloud is pretty effeminate in himself, so putting him in a dress is a lot more... Tasteful... Than giving Tifa and Yuffie massive dangly bits and fapping to them screwing each other.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> Cloud is pretty effeminate in himself, so putting him in a dress is a lot more... Tasteful... *Than giving Tifa and Yuffie massive dangly bits and fapping to them screwing each other.*



Actually, only one of them would be packing. I would prefer for Yuffie to be the one doing the screwing but eh. I didn't care for futas much until Nier and some Bayonetta doujins....it changed me as a person...

So I guess you would not care for some Kaine work eh? 

Futa >> cross dressing Cloud


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Kaine with a dick? That's worse than blasphemy!


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Futa >> cross dressing Cloud



Futa is gross. Really, really, really gross. I don't even want to think what some weirdo would do to DMC if they added futa. Nero would finally have some balls and we all know how gross that'd be.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kaine with a dick? That's worse than blasphemy!


You do know she is a hermaphrodite right?


Winny said:


> Futa is gross. Really, really, really gross. *I don't even want to think what some weirdo would do to DMC if they added futa.*



lolwut? Where that come from?

EDIT: I wouldn't mind banging a real life hermaphrodite, provided she/he looks more feminine than masculine and her/his dick ain't bigger than mines. And she/he has to have those lady parts too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know she is a hermaphrodite right?
> 
> 
> lolwut? Where that come from?
> ...


You shut up! No she isn't.

She has a male demon inside her, sure, but she is all lady in the body.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You shut up! No she isn't.
> 
> She has a male demon inside her, sure, but she is all lady in the body.



Beat the game, at the beginning of the new game plus they'll tell you more about Kaine's past.

She is a "natural born" hermaphrodite dude...although they don't say it explicitly, its more of hinting at it...like really hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I remember nothing of the sort. I've played through Kaine's story, too. 

Stop trollin'.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

So because she was called a freak, and because a Shade took over her body, she has manly bits? It's never said in the game at all that she's half-and-half. I heard the writers said she was but that's no different to Rowling saying Dumbledore is gay just to get more people interested in the series. Controversy is a wonderful post-release publicity stunt.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

All of you are sick fucks. 

There I settled it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

The writers' words do not affect me. Kaine is pure woman where it counts.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> *So because she was called a freak, and because a Shade took over her body, she has manly bits?* It's never said in the game at all that she's half-and-half. I heard the writers said she was but that's no different to Rowling saying Dumbledore is gay just to get more people interested in the series. Controversy is a wonderful post-release publicity stunt.



Sigh...I'm disappointed in you Winny.

Kaine was called a "freak" before the Shade took over her body (which didn't happen til' five years later). Now why would they call her a freak? Writers don't have to explicitly say what the character is in order to determine what the character is. Its all about the context clues...and using common sense.

In the first flashback sequence, a bully quite clearly says "Why are you cowering like a girl when we all know you are a....." and his words get cut off. Well, you dont say "why are you _____ like a _____" unless the blanks are filled with behaviors contrary to the physical truth of the matter, right? Exactly. And there were many situations like this throughout Kaine's story, but this was the one that really made me go...yep she is packin'. Seriously, just read Kaine's story, twice if you have to. Read it closely. 

However....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaine's Gestalt (real human) form isn't a hermaphrodite, but her Replicant (the Kaine you see and fight with) form is one due to an error in the long running Replicant system.




But I don't care about her being a hermy, shes still smoking hot and I'd tap dat.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 11, 2011)

The World said:


> All of you are sick fucks.
> 
> There I settled it.



I think I shall toast to this. *gets wine* 

...

WHAT IS CRAZYMORONX?!  *throws wine* A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SEXUAL FRUSTRATION!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

So...so how about them phoenix downs, eh?


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2011)

^ ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2011)

Time for mission 64 then i can be done with this game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

Oh...oh yeah Elixer is always the shit...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Megalixer is better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Megalixer is better.



Why must you come here and always start and argument....though there really is none since yes you are right....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ultros is the Megalixer of Final Fantasy cameo villains.




Gilgamesh is but an Elixer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is the Megalixer of Final Fantasy cameo villains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultros has a cameo outside of VI? This is news to me.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

Maybe he means Biggs and Wedge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ultros has a cameo outside of VI? This is news to me.



He has been in several of those GBA FF remakes as a side boss, actually. 


Despite that, he only *needs *one appearance. He was that fucking badass.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 12, 2011)

Do I smell a Versus XIII cancellation?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Maybe he means Biggs and Wedge.



Or Cid? Or a Chocobo? or a moogle?



CrazyMoronX said:


> He has been in several of those GBA FF remakes as a side boss, actually.
> 
> 
> Despite that, he only *needs *one appearance. He was that fucking badass.



 Oh he is in remakes...well...that certainly...yeah.

Oh and so badass he only needs one game. More like so sad he can only carry one game.



dspr8_rugged said:


> Do I smell a Versus XIII cancellation?



dspr8 why would you even say such a depressing thing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

No, he's that badass.

Gilgamesh comes back again and again only to get his ass handed to him by a new set of valiant heroes. Ultros never actually stays beaten. He retired and became an honest Coliseum employee.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, he's that badass.
> 
> Gilgamesh comes back again and again only to get his ass handed to him by a new set of valiant heroes. Ultros never actually stays beaten. He retired and became an honest Coliseum employee.



Uh if he is defeated how come he has not faded to nothing? No he just takes a dive. Thats how he earns his money. While Ultros was so broke he had to take up work at a coliseum...a coliseum where Gilgamesh practices at. I am pretty sure Gilgamesh has told Ultros to go get his towel more then one time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ultros only works there to scout potential victims. He never fights because nobody is worthy. 


Instead he sends in his bitch, Typhon, to fight.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2011)

Also, Ultros is a flan in FF XII Well.. gilgamesh is Gilgamesh there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

We do not speak of that.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2011)

Well, hehas fake swords anyay. Bought them off of a Chinese dealer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh always has fake swords. Excalipoor?


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh always has fake swords. Excalipoor?



I wonder why he'd like that

Then again, the Treaty Sword and the Sword of Kings're both pieces of crap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Thought it was the Excalibur. He got trolled.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

He has excalibur and Zantetsuken both top tier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Maybe after upgrades. Ultros doesn't even need weapons.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Do I smell a Versus XIII cancellation?



this could only be a good thing


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> this could only be a good thing



Oh hell nawz.

They need to just release it. If they cancel this I'm completely revoking my Square Playa card. Only reason I'd be mad is because they wasted damn near a decade of people's time getting hyped or giving a shit about the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I'd like to play it as much as the next guy, but do you really expect it to be good?


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

If the game is anything like they're leading it up to be, yes.

Gameplay: KH type battle system and possibly improved on? Good. Something similar to an overworld? Good. Airships? Good. 
Story: Good concept but I'm not sure if it will go the FF13 route. Great concept that could be ruined by poor presentation.
Graphics: Obviously amazing.

It will all come down to the story probably.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros only works there to scout potential victims. He never fights because nobody is worthy.
> 
> 
> Instead he sends in his bitch, Typhon, to fight.



Just sounds like a good excuse to hide.



Nois said:


> Also, Ultros is a flan in FF XII Well.. gilgamesh is Gilgamesh there





CrazyMoronX said:


> We do not speak of that.



 Oh yeah forgot about that side job. he had to dress up as a flan and get wailed on by those guys.



Nois said:


> Well, hehas fake swords anyay. Bought them off of a Chinese dealer





Nois said:


> I wonder why he'd like that
> 
> Then again, the Treaty Sword and the Sword of Kings're both pieces of crap





CrazyMoronX said:


> Thought it was the Excalibur. He got trolled.



 He does not use the real ones so they do not get unworthy blood on them.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe after upgrades. Ultros doesn't even need weapons.



 He does not seem to need talent either.



Darth Sidious said:


> this could only be a good thing



 How!? HOW!?


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If the game is anything like they're leading it up to be, yes.
> 
> Gameplay: KH type battle system and possibly improved on? Good. Something similar to an overworld? Good. Airships? Good.
> Story: Good concept but I'm not sure if it will go the FF13 route. Great concept that could be ruined by poor presentation.
> ...



I'm more hyped up right now for XIII-2 as for vXIII... at least the former will be released in near future.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

type-0

that is all.


----------



## ensoriki (May 12, 2011)

I want a Final fantasy protagonist where the guy isn't Emo, he's just casual or some shit and during the whole journey thing he say's "Im bored of this" and goes home.
Then his whole city gets destroyed and when survivors are yelling at him for not using his power to stop it he says it's not his problem and goes back to watching T.V.
Then the supporting cast comes in and say's they'll pay him to help, then he rejoins.

Need less "I want to be a hero" or "I have such a troubled past" and more "Fuck the world, I want to watch T.V" protagonists.


I can already see it now.

In a cameo battle of Kefka, Ultros and Gilgamesh everyone is being overwhelmed except the MC and then he joins Team Gilgamesh because they seem more interesting, and then Gilgamesh's cheap sword breaks and the MC switches sides again not wanting to be on a team that can't afford a good sword.


/fanfiction.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> type-0
> 
> that is all.



No sir that is not all!



ensoriki said:


> I want a Final fantasy protagonist where the guy isn't Emo, he's just casual or some shit and during the whole journey thing he say's "Im bored of this" and goes home.
> Then his whole city gets destroyed and when survivors are yelling at him for not using his power to stop it he says it's not his problem and goes back to watching T.V.
> Then the supporting cast comes in and say's they'll pay him to help, then he rejoins.
> 
> ...



.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Ultros gets more ladies.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 13, 2011)

^

Because we love tentacle porn, amirite? 



zenieth said:


> type-0
> 
> that is all.


The only game that matters to me right now after Dissidia 012.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros gets more ladies.



Rape does not equal getting. the only thing he gets is arrested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> ^
> 
> Because we love tentacle porn, amirite?
> 
> ...


Indeed we do.


VastoLorDae said:


> Rape does not equal getting. the only thing he gets is arrested.


This looks consensual to me:





Also, I just found this: 


 Want!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

The first pic they did just to spare his feelings because he know he is ugly. And the second one clearly looks like attempted rape.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Women just look distressed when they are getting it on. It's natural.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Women just look distressed when they are getting it on. It's natural.



They look more like they are getting raped. And gilgamesh does not do rape...he has a child after all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Gilgamesh never gets any.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh never gets any.



 Your argument is void since he has a daughter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Adopted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Adopted.



a Daughter is a daughter.

 besides unlike Ultros he can hop into the void and get any FF girl he wants. he is not stuck in just one realm. So the amount of ass Gilgamesh gets far outweighs that of whatever Ultros can get.

 Also he has a company in XIII. Now how you gonna act, huh!? how you gonna act!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Neither is Ultros. He just appears whenever he wants to.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 13, 2011)

What is with this Ultros, Gilgamesh argument. It's been going on forever can't you two just agree to disagree,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

NEVER! 

Ultros > Gilgamesh. Until there is a cool signature to prove otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Neither is Ultros. He just appears whenever he wants to.



 oh yeah we have seen him in other games.





Shooting burst stream said:


> What is with this Ultros, Gilgamesh argument. It's been going on forever can't you two just agree to disagree,



 You either pick a side...or get out of the way.



CrazyMoronX said:


> NEVER!
> 
> Ultros > Gilgamesh. Until there is a cool signature to prove otherwise.



 Cool signature? More like ugly fanfic! The only good looking thing in it is gilgamesh!

Gilgamesh>Ultros!


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> oh yeah we have seen him in other games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine I think Gilgamesh is cooler because he was badass in Final fantasy XII


----------



## BVB (May 14, 2011)

I started playing FFX yesterday again.. I LOVE IT. pek


----------



## Beastly (May 14, 2011)

do they have any new trailers/release dates for Final Fantasy versus XIII?


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

Beastly said:


> do they have any new trailers/release dates for Final Fantasy versus XIII?



Of course not. Nomura asked everyone forget it even existed, remember? 

Anyway.

I'm really finding it hard to not side with Gilgamesh... He has arguably one of the most popular phrases in Final Fantasy, he made an animal right's joke in FFV, he broke up the fight between Seifer and Squall in FFVIII, he was badass in FFXII _and_ he has always been the same Gilgamesh. He's not like Cid, being different characters with the same name.

Besides, he was going to be a fal'Cie in FFXIII with a variety of swords - some dwarfing large buildings - but they had to cut him because he was too awesome. Obviously.

But Ultros is amazing in FFVI and pretty funny in The After Years.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course not. Nomura asked everyone forget it even existed, remember?
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...



Maybe in the sequel they'll make him a fal'cie. Which reminds me are there any new trailers for FFXIII-2 yet cause I haven't seen any.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2011)

Let's see in E3. Either they'll be one or they screwed it up.

The only important FF announcement for me is the NA release of Type-0.


----------



## Beastly (May 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> Of course not. Nomura asked everyone forget it even existed, remember?



wow thats kinda sad...and it looked like such a good game too.


----------



## ensoriki (May 14, 2011)

The best iteration of Gilga I ever saw was in FFV, he was amusing there.
Everyone in FF12 is shit besides Balthier anyways with Basch getting away with being just mediocre.
Screw FF XVII or whatever it is.
They should remake FF V in 3D but without turn based gameplay.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Beastly said:


> wow thats kinda sad...and it looked like such a good game too.



Well not forgetting it like that. Nomura said that statement so people don't get their hopes up for its release in 2011/12.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> I started playing FFX yesterday again.. I LOVE IT. pek



It is an enjoyable experience.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Shooting burst stream said:


> Fine I think Gilgamesh is cooler because he was badass in Final fantasy XII






Winny said:


> Of course not. Nomura asked everyone forget it even existed, remember?
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...






Gilgamesh-2
Ultros-0


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2011)

He's also the man who thought vivi the joy of children's card games and acknowledged zidane as the king of thieves.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

Look how CMX has nothing to say on behalf of failtros! I laugh..LAUGH AT HIS FUTILE EFFORTS TO ONE UP GILGAMESH!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 16, 2011)

Gilgamesh is better, imo.  Ultros never really did it for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHA! Thank you gaawa for helping me kick CMX while he is down. Octopus soup anyone?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 16, 2011)

Gilgamesh>Ultros


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA! Thank you gaawa for helping me kick CMX while he is down. Octopus soup anyone?



More like Sushi.

I've never cared for the brand of humor that goes along with Ultros. Perverse humor can be great, but... Ultros was not very good at it, imo. 
Hammy-ness, on the other hand...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Wow, time to start passing around some negs.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, time to start passing around some negs.



You already negged me once before about Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Once is never enough.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

CMX...we cool and all () but....

I have to go Gilgamesh, cause Ultros sucks a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

We are most definitely not cool.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Aww, don't be like that. 


Just being real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I'll show you real.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

Shit just got real in this bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Ultros is on the scene.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

Yes I have finally witnessed the unwitnessable! A raging CMX! and a drowing Ultros.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 17, 2011)

So I've been playing Complete Edition Final Fantasy 4 for the psp; and I like it so far, nicely paced and Decently done. even though its a re-make Im enjoying myself.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> So I've been playing Complete Edition Final Fantasy 4 for the psp; and I like it so far, nicely paced and Decently done. *even though its a re-make Im enjoying myself.*



Its FFIV...what did you expect? Its really good mayn. :lamo


----------



## TeenRyu (May 17, 2011)

^ I know this. FF4 is to me the best Final fantasy. period


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ I know this. FF4 is to me the best Final fantasy. period



It has to be FFX for me....

I used to say FFVII...but despite FFX's Sphere Grid (I hated it)...I really enjoyed it and X-2 (not a typo) more. FFVII would always be the first that turned me out though and embedded into my gaming memory.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ I know this. FF4 is to me the best Final fantasy. period



IV is always at the top of my list, followed by the often shuffled VI, V, IX, and then VII.




Esura said:


> ...but despite FFX's Sphere Grid (I hated it)...I really enjoyed it and X-2 (not a typo) more.



I disliked the Sphere Grid as well. >_>
X-2's system made up for that, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Too bad Ultros wasn't invented until FFVI. He would have been really good in FFIV and V. Of course he later makes appearances in the remakes because he's awesome like that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Too bad Ultros wasn't invented until FFVI. He would have been really good in FFIV and V. Of course he later makes appearances in the remakes because he's awesome like that.



More like they needed fodder filler and Gilgamesh would have made FFIV just implode with added awesomeness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Funny, Gilgamesh is almost purely fodder filler just so you can get Genji gear.


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2011)

don't tease the octopus kids


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

I don't remember ever fighting Ultros ever actually, actually I didn't know he was in Final Fantasy till this thread and CrazyMoronX bringing my attention to his purply existance.

Even then, what FF's is he in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

He's primarily in FFVI. If you haven't played that game...


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

Oh wait FF6.
I think im starting to remember something.
He's not rememberable lilke Gilgamesh though sorry.

They should create a new character called Mestros who is a Penguin that wields swords, and will at times open his mouth and shoot out tentacles.

Mestros Penguin would be boss.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Funny, Gilgamesh is almost purely fodder filler just so you can get Genji gear.



AT LEAST HE GIVES YOU SOMETHING! WHAT DOES THAT BROKE OCTOPUS GIVE YOU!? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh wait FF6.
> I think im starting to remember something.
> He's not rememberable lilke Gilgamesh though sorry.
> 
> ...


You've made a new enemy. 


VastoLorDae said:


> AT LEAST HE GIVES YOU SOMETHING! WHAT DOES THAT BROKE OCTOPUS GIVE YOU!? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!



He gives you laughs. Memories. Companionship. Much more valuable and lasting things than shitty gear.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He gives you laughs. Memories. Companionship. Much more valuable and lasting things than shitty gear.



Yeah Gilgamesh does that and more...like MONEY AND GEAR! And how dare you call his gear shitty. Its very good mid to late game stuff. Gilgamesh Inc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

The only thing Gilgamesh is good for is killing.

Ultros stays with you and is a real pal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only thing Gilgamesh is good for is killing.
> 
> Ultros stays with you and is a real pal.



He has his best friend sneeze on you...HE SNEEZES ON YOU! Now you call that a pal? I certainly do not. Gilgamesh taking that attack for you at the end of 5...taking out Seifer...now that is a real friend. What does Ultros actually do for you eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

He unites you with Relm. She's a worthless character, sure, but he does. He gives you a fucking party member.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Oh and all Gilgamesh does is give his life to save yours, an awesome new GF, and happiness to Vivy by teaching him cards.


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h2V8CFtGZE[/YOUTUBE]

I play this everytime I touch myself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh and all Gilgamesh does is give his life to save yours, an awesome new GF, and happiness to Vivy by teaching him cards.



Lol, Gilgamesh dies.


Ultros doesn't. He's fucking immortal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, Gilgamesh dies.
> 
> 
> Ultros doesn't. He's fucking immortal.



Gilgamesh is a hero and a true friend. Ultros tries to kill celes with a 4 tone weight. Now you just think about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Gilgamesh couldn't push 4 tons if his life depended on it.


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, Gilgamesh dies.



Actually, he doesn't die. He gets paid to star in other games.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *I don't remember ever fighting Ultros ever actually, actually I didn't know he was in Final Fantasy till this thread and CrazyMoronX bringing my attention to his purply existance.*
> 
> Even then, what FF's is he in.



LOL, I remember saying the same damn thing like 20 pages worth of arguments back.

EDIT: More like 50 or more I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Shut up, haters.

Ultros rules!




It took the most over-powered cast in all of Final Fantasy to house this badass. Gilgamesh was too much of a pussy to show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh couldn't push 4 tons if his life depended on it.



 It certainly would not take him 5 minutes to push it a few inches.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Shut up, haters.
> 
> Ultros rules!
> 
> ...



 When they fought Ultros all those times the cast were at their weakest. When the cast of V and XII fought Gilgamesh they had to be pretty damn strong. Strongest cast? I hardly think so since they did not really need any strength to beat Ultros.

 Submit defeat!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2011)

Armpits said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h2V8CFtGZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I play this everytime I touch myself



 ......


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 17, 2011)

Armpits said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h2V8CFtGZE
> 
> I play this everytime I touch myself



... Why... why would you do such a thing?!


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Armpits said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h2V8CFtGZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I play this everytime I touch myself



....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Armpits lie.


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys I just killed Ultros, was a fucking easy fight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

So how did you win? by covering your eyes and pressing buttons or by just sitting on the controller?


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

I jizzed on my keyboard by accident and I beat him. I hope CMX isn't reading this.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

So I guess Square completely forgot about FF14 huh? Just swept that shit under the rug?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

The World said:


> So I guess Square completely forgot about FF14 huh? Just swept that shit under the rug?



FF XIV? Its not even out yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

You can kill Gilgamesh and steal all his armor easier than you can kill Ultros.

Gimme a break. 

And in FFV you do it over and over and over again well before you'd be powerful enough to beat Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can kill Gilgamesh and steal all his armor easier than you can kill Ultros.
> 
> Gimme a break.
> 
> And in FFV you do it over and over and over again well before you'd be powerful enough to beat Ultros.



You mean Ultros the coward who tried to win by attacking the weakest person in your party, Ultros?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You mean Ultros the coward who tried to win by attacking the weakest person in your party, Ultros?


He just likes tentacle raping females.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He just likes the females and lolis.



And old men apparently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You mean Ultros the coward who tried to win by attacking the weakest person in your party, Ultros?



What are you talking about? Terra is the strongest character.  Ultros could sense her Esper side and the latent strength. He smartly decided he should dispatch her sooner rather than later. He's a fucking genius.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are you talking about? Terra is the strongest character.  Ultros could sense her Esper side and the latent strength. He smartly decided he should dispatch her sooner rather than later. He's a fucking genius.



Yet he mostly hits Bannon with Tentacle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Bannon is a problem because he heals everyone. Haven't you ever played an RPG before?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bannon is a problem because he heals everyone. Haven't you ever played an RPG before?



 Yes I have and you know who has been in more of then Ultros besides almost everyone? Gilgamesh. Do you know who is more powerful then Ultros? Gilamesh. Do you know who's companion does not sneeze on his opponent's? Gilgamesh. When will you give up this fruitless quest to prove the unprovable. Bow down before the greatness of Gilgamesh and maybe...maybe he will offer Failtros a job at Gilgamesh Inc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Actually, Gilgamesh runs away from battle so often it's pathetic. He's a pussy:


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So how did you win? by covering your eyes and pressing buttons or by just sitting on the controller?



Controllers?
Surely you jest, I turned myself into cyber data, went into the game, walked straight up to Ultros, he was firing his tentacles but the dude has no fucking aim so he missed me while I walked in a straight line. Looked him square in the eye, called him a bitch, and the dude's little fragile ego broke, his heart couldn't take it and he died.

Fucking easy.


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2011)

*DYNAAAAAAAMIC ENTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *DYNAAAAAAAMIC ENTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY*



You can not come in sword down!


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

News for those who enjoy a GOOD Final Fantasy game:



> Citing the Square-Enix Facebook page, Joystiq has found an update about the upcoming iOS release of Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions. The good news? It's coming out in late June or early July. The bad news? That release date only applies to the iPhone/iPod Touch version.
> 
> The iPad version is running at a higher resolution, and as such the team fears it might fall a little behind. No release window has been stated for it as of yet.
> 
> It's disappointing that it didn't make the "Spring 2011" launch the team had originally proposed, but at least we'll get our hands on it soon. Will the extra wait for the higher resolution, larger screen iPad version be worth it? Guess we'll see for ourselves later this year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGSmsYx3MuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> News for those who enjoy a GOOD Final Fantasy game:



....Is this suppose to be good news?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Oh boy, I can play FFT again! 


Wait, I can play it still on my PSX emulator. Or on the PSP. Or on the actual Playstation. Or just not play it at all because I've played it 50 times already!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

where are you really really big man....where are you really really big man.....where are you really really big man


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2011)

Agrias Oakes

HNNNGHHHH *heart attack*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

They need to do an actual remake for FFT. Like what they did with Tactics Ogre. That was badass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

they update the story for tactic orges?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

They did a new translation and overhauled the entire skill system. The core story is the same as is the gameplay. It is still quite a bit different.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

bah wish they added a little something here and there in the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

They may have, I don't know. I've only played through one path so far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

I want secret of mana, seiken densetu III, and Chrono trigger remakes. And Chrono 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Seiken Densetsu remakes would be fucking epic. Never going to happen. It's a very neglected franchise that has dropped so horribly in quality I almost don't want to see them butcher it.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seiken Densetsu remakes would be fucking epic. Never going to happen. It's a very neglected franchise that has dropped so horribly in quality I almost don't want to see them butcher it.



Really.  Taking a look at Seiken Densetsu 3... and then Legend of Mana... the difference between those two alone is staggering and upsetting.

And FFT on the iPhone is good news for those that want to play the updated PSP version, but don't have a PSP anymore - like myself.  Though I still have the old PSX version, that doesn't have Dark Knight and Onion Knight classes. Or Balthier.

Regardless... fuck an FFVII/FFVI remake. FFT remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

I'd much rather have FFT2 than a remake.


And I mean an actual FFT2. Not that advance bullshit.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

The only issue is I could see an FFT2 playing out like an FFX-2 or Tales of Symphonia 2. Everything was wrapped up so nicely (not that there's no room for it), but everything just ended on a nicely-written note that there's a high chance it would end up just being a slap in the face.

Maybe some kind of prequel or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

It doesn't have to be related to the first game. What I want is the same kind of style and on an actual console. 

The FFTA series is okay, but it isn't that great compared to what FFT was all about.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

The advance series problem was that they were trying so hard to put a positive spin on everything that it came off childish.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

One thing FFTA did wonderfully is making Marche, the main character, out to be the obvious main _*antagonist*_ of the entire game. The most selfish, uncaring, and self-gratifying person in the entire series. Doesn't give two shits about his mentally tormented best-friend, the physically abused new kid with an absentee father, or his handicapped brother. "I have homework due, so fuck your problems, WE'RE GOING BACK TO THE REAL WORLD."

The worst part about FFTA was having to play as that douchebag. It's like making a Call of Duty game where you have to play as Hitler.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

I don't get where people make out marche to be this giant prick. He's selfish sure but he's a generally nice guy. Also sucks in every regard ever but hey thats a different thing all together.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

I just said why. He doesn't give two shits about everyone else's problems, and unlike the other characters never manages an actual defense against his decisions and would rather dash the dreams of people he supposedly cares about and pull them into a world that they don't like, and nobody likes them with nothing but suffering, just because _he_ wants to. Not necessarily on purpose, or maliciously, but it's his absent-minded and apathetic lack of caring.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Their reasonings are petty as all hell except doned who's even more selfish than marche. He does give Ritz and Doned the time of day to voice their complaints and then tells them they're being stupidly childish especially for their age. And marche can't have the most self gratifying title since mewt is right there, ruling the country, making laws so that everything goes his way. Resistence? pfft lock up every  and anybody. Marche getting too strong and not doing what you want? Make a new uber best friend that not only does what you say but is nigh unstoppable so he can protect you


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Hell he's not even the one who stops ritz, it's shara who does that.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

That's the price to pay when someone who claimed to want to be your friend wants to throw you back into a world where you're impoverished, physically abused, and have no recognizable family except your father who spends most of his time getting stalked and abused for his gambling debts. Yeah, Marche. God forbid someone want a HAPPY life. Not like YOU understand hardship when you get your way over your crippled brother.

And Marche is the one who was intent on destroying the whole dream world. Not Shara.


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2011)

PRAISE BE TO YEVON


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Fuck Yevon.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Impoverished? Mewt isn't broke, his father doesn't have a gambling debt, he's got a drinking problem. He gets bullied because of that bear he carries around everywhere, which I can admit is reasonable to an extent. But his new life came at the expense of all of ivalice, he made that place hell.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

"Of course  there's still the point of destroying ivalice, but drama cd retconned it so that they were merely transported rather than created and destroyed.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Drunken stupor leaving him apathetic to the world around him after the death of his wife (Mewt's mother). My bad. That's _much_ better.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Still doesn't justify the despot rule


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Hardly tyrannical until Mewt starts shit (oh no! Laws are EVIL!) and being only the PRINCE, it's his father that's running the show - just as it's his faux mother that embodies Mewt's evil side as his "new best friend." If anything Mewt is more the victim in that regard because Marche's rebellious self-serving nature caused retaliation from Mewt's mother and father at first.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Mewt's father is nothing but a judge, he's got nothing to do with ruling other than law keeping. Mewt's mother only does what *Mewt* wants. she's not the embodiemet of his evil she's the granter of his wishes. Ivalice was in a terrible state from before marche got in. It just got worse when Mewt saw his fantasy collapsing, like any tyrant really.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Like I said marche is selfish, but at the end of the day the ends justified the means, the people he helped came out better for it. Mewt made Ivalice constantly worse before it got better and it only got better because his reign was toppled. Hell his own father turned against him.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

He's the JudgeMASTER. The leader of all the Judges. The law in general is his responsibility, as are the other judges. And I never said his mother was the embodiment of his evil - I said she's the one that creates Llendar as the embodiment of Mewt's dark side. There's no evidence that Remedi is some sort of mindless thing controlled by Mewt, no more than his other-world father outside of her natural defense of HER world, essentially being a Totema herself. If anything it's Remedi that has a hold on Mewt since Mewt doesn't "realize his life is better being beaten-up and having an absentee father" until after Remedi is killed.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Screw it, though. FFTA is hardly worth arguing over, being one of the weakest titles... almost as bad as FFX-2. I forfeit.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Well I can agree that Remedi is bad in that regard and that she did influence Mewt to some degree but iit doesn't change the fact that their rule did more harm than good. Hell when you have a resistance that strong in opposition you know you doing bad. And Cid for all his title was little more than a figurehead until he opposed remedi and Mewt.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

FFX-2 is bad, good battle system though.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Armpits said:


> PRAISE BE TO YEVON



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9vWvXoZhgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best made FF songs ever. I use to hum this in high school.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

I'll give yevon one thing, he knew how to scheme.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'll give yevon one thing, he knew how to scheme.



Exactly. He pretty much ended up not only ruling the world, but manipulating history to such a point that people think Yevon is some fucking savior and worshiped a religion based on this friend.

He trolled them, trolled Spira hard.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

>St. Ajora


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >St. Ajora



Eh, I normally forgets about FFT.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Exactly. He pretty much ended up not only ruling the world, but manipulating history to such a point that people think Yevon is some fucking savior and worshiped a religion based on this friend.
> 
> He trolled them, trolled Spira hard.



What if it's the same with Jesus







Also, playing my way through FFXII and loving the shit

Also, Gilgamesh can go lick himself in the corner

Although, he is a better boss than that ridiculous Flan incarnation


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Jesus didn't do it to the level of Yu 
Yevon The guy literally destroyed all of his enemies, made the remnants worship him. His daughter became a saint, he got a new set of aeon armor every random insert here amount of years, he sent the entire planet, save al bhed and the main church back to the dark ages and to top it all off he allowed his nation to  live eternally as a dream.

Hell if not for jecht and tidus, he'd of gone unopposed for a good couple more years, maybe centuries considering how bad yevonites screwed the al bhed over with home. Since the al bhed were the closest people to permanently ending Sin.

Couldn't even style on him


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9vWvXoZhgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of the best made FF songs ever. I use to hum this in high school.



Yepyep. Praise be to Yevon for good songs (although I never hummed this shit).

The ifrit Hymn of the Fayth is the best one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BdvunxlMpc[/YOUTUBE]

so fucking manly. just listened to the bahamut one, bahamut's a girlu ;o


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> What if it's the same with Jesus


I actually think so (but with less fantasy and more plausible reasonings), but boy I do not want Christians coming after me and shit. I've been saying something like that about Jesus for 10 years, but nooo people stay believing the shit in the Bible.



Armpits said:


> Yepyep. Praise be to Yevon for good songs (*although I never hummed this shit*).


You need to hum it.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Everyone does, because everyone avoided the only FF worth while.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Everyone does, because everyone avoided the only FF worth while.



No, because I hate to grind in SRPGs...I really do. It doesn't help the fact that damn near ever SRPG other than Shining Force, Vandal Hearts, and Valkyria Chronicles 1 makes you grind like shit. Its the single reason why I despise SRPG with a passion. Grinding in a SRPG is 10 times worse than any other RPG genre imo. 

I never finished it and I just looked up a story thing years later. Will never play it again....I don't got time for trying to get certain classes and shit and trying to get Cloud.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I actually think so (but with less fantasy and more plausible reasonings), but boy I do not want Christians coming after me and shit. I've been saying something like that about Jesus for 10 years, but nooo people stay believing the shit in the Bible.
> 
> 
> You need to hum it.



I never really had anything against Christianity, and whatever is the truth, Jesus earned his share of respect in my eyes as being so fucking influential that his word prevailed over so many years with such strenght. As for the nitty gritty, since I can't do anything about it, and I wouldn't be able to do anything if I learned the "truth" I don't really care.

Though the idea of a sports symbol of victory being some religious symbol always made me lol

And I sometimes hum the hymn, though the chaos temple theme is much more catchy imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

FFT was only missing one thing to become super epic: Ultros.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Fuck Ultros...unless he tentacle rape Terra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

He'll tentacle rape the fucking universe. Your mom included.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2011)

^

Not my mom!


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Damn, might I ask if there are any African American people here? I need help with a paper for my English varieties class


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Damn, might I ask if there are any African American people here? I need help with a paper for my English varieties class



I have a feeling I might regret this, but yes, I'm Black. What's up?


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

I'm black too.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Well, I'm writing a presentation on African American Vernacular English, and I'm in need of some famous people who could serve as examples of said variety.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I'm writing a presentation on African American Vernacular English, and I'm in need of some famous people who could serve as examples of said variety.



Um...what?


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...what?



I need people who speak Ebonics, or if you'd like Black English.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 19, 2011)

Famous Blacks that speak stereotypical black, right?


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Famous Blacks that speak stereotypical black, right?



Yup with all the been talkin' and stuff like that.

I thought of Chris Rock, or Eddie Murphy stand ups

I'll leave  as a reference to avoid being misunderstood.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

a few rappers fit the bill, three 6 mafia can get pretty ebonic at times when they're talking.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Red Foxx and Richard Pryor? I'm not black, sorry, but just throwing it out there.

Admittedly been a while but I think they might fit the bill.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> I need people who speak Ebonics, or if you'd like Black English.


Ah, I don't speak that way. 

You better off looking for someone like Lil Wayne.



Damon Baird said:


> *Red Foxx and Richard Pryor*? I'm not black, sorry, but just throwing it out there.
> 
> Admittedly been a while but I think they might fit the bill.


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, I don't speak that way.
> 
> You better off looking for someone like Lil Wayne.



If we consider details such as the omissions of word-final consonant clusters then or pronouncing th like t then most Black people I see on the TV speak like that. Will Smith, Lil Wayne, Kanye west and probably most rappers

Also, I was thinking of Samuel L. Jackson in some of his movies at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Just watch the Friday movies.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Depends on whether you want BAD examples or GOOD examples of it.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> If we consider details such as the omissions of word-final consonant clusters then or pronouncing th like t then most Black people I see on the TV speak like that. Will Smith, Lil Wayne, Kanye west and probably most rappers
> 
> *Also, I was thinking of Samuel L. Jackson in some of his movies at least.*



He talks like that in movies on purpose. He actually don't talk like that in real life. Nor Will Smith.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

Which would explain why he said "in movies."


----------



## Nois (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Depends on whether you want BAD examples or GOOD examples of it.



Maters not. The point is to present the dialect, so if it's some southern speech circa Huck Finn, or modern rap shizzle, it's all good.

@Esura, yeah I know, but in movies they both seem to go to extremes with that.

Ok guys, I think I got all the feedback I needed. We can go back to FF now.

So, how 'bout that Barret?


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Nois said:


> @Esura, yeah I know, but in movies they both seem to go to extremes with that.


Ah, well...like CMX said...watch Friday.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, well...like CMX said...watch Friday.



Probably the best bet, as I don't really speck that way either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Having grown up in the South, the birthplace of many, many poor black people, I have a pretty decent grasp on that region's ebonics. 

Quick lesson:

Ask = Axe or Aks, if you will.

Is/Are/Am = ain't. (ex: he ain't no saint)

I am = I (ex: I ain't no thief, bitch, best shut yo honkey-ass mouth 'fo I go upside yo dumb head! -- on that note, your/you = yo)


Ebonics is quite complex, really. You can either use the substitutions or you can mix and match the proper words. Ex: You betta shut yo ass up, girl. 

Good luck with your paper.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd much rather have FFT2 than a remake.
> 
> 
> And I mean an actual FFT2. Not that advance bullshit.



 fuck yeah.



Damon Baird said:


> The only issue is I could see an FFT2 playing out like an FFX-2 or Tales of Symphonia 2. Everything was wrapped up so nicely (not that there's no room for it), but everything just ended on a nicely-written note that there's a high chance it would end up just being a slap in the face.
> 
> Maybe some kind of prequel or something.



 FFX-2 was justifiable. The state of the world in spira would make an interesting story. And if not for the way FFT was set up like it was from someone looking up it's history they could have had a part 2. We really do not even really know if Ramza and his sis died.

 But damn you crushed Marche.....because really he was a fucking douche.



CrazyMoronX said:


> FFT was only missing one thing to become super epic: Ultros.





CrazyMoronX said:


> He'll tentacle rape the fucking universe. Your mom included.



THE SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Hey FFTA wasn't bad, just retardedly easy, and the colour scheme was too bright at times. Charm, okay plot could've used more polish and development, easy as fuck on toast.

FFTA2 was terrible though lol wtf was that, waste of bandwidth, bad plot, slow, easy, bad plot, unloveable


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FFX-2 was justifiable. The state of the world in spira would make an interesting story. And if not for the way FFT was set up like it was from someone looking up it's history they could have had a part 2. We really do not even really know if Ramza and his sis died.
> 
> But damn you crushed Marche.....because really he was a fucking douche.



Considering they were supposedly seen running through the forests on chocobos and the entire end cinematic involved showing them doing exactly that... pretty safe to assume that they could have lived.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Considering they were supposedly seen running through the forests on chocobos and the entire end cinematic involved showing them doing exactly that... pretty safe to assume that they could have lived.



I know, but not really all that confirmed. Like I said though it would have been nice to see how the state of the world was after that whole debacle. Ramza could have helped repaired it from the shadows thus keeping with him still being removed and a traitor to the church.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hey FFTA wasn't bad, just retardedly easy, and the colour scheme was too bright at times. Charm, okay plot could've used more polish and development, easy as fuck on toast.
> 
> FFTA2 was terrible though lol wtf was that, waste of bandwidth, bad plot, slow, easy, bad plot, unloveable



I'd agree with that. I actually enjoyed FFTA to an extent. FFTA2 I didn't bother finishing.


----------



## Nois (May 20, 2011)

I never finished FFTA nor FFTA2. I liked the games but somehow FFTA's interface was a pain in the ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I beat FFTA, but I didn't bother finishing FFTA2.


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd agree with that. I actually enjoyed FFTA to an extent. FFTA2 I didn't bother finishing.



I finished it by sheer force of will, didn't want to waste the megabytes it took to...I shouldn't finish that sentence.
Final boss was stupid, the whole plot was stupid, and the main character was dressed worse than Vaan, and I didn't think it was possible.

Im actually looking forward to this hack project some dude is doing to make FFTA difficult.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 21, 2011)

New FF Type-0 Gameplay


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY90HafKvcU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty nice remake of this song.

It's a shame it has to be the theme for such a lame character 

:ultros


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

Thats actually pretty badass.

I love orchestrated epic stuff. Would be a bit better if they add some heavy metal riffs into it though. 

EDIT: Gilgamesh is pretty G though Misty Clearwater.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Have another


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2011)

Yeah but how about that epic Ultros remix....oh yeah....there are none.


----------



## ensoriki (May 21, 2011)

Who is ultros again.

They need to do another Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, like the Gamecube one, just improve it, give it online 4 player co-op and what not.

Am I the only one who played Crystal Bearers? I didn't see enough hate for that  Game needs more bashing.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

I never played Crystal Bearers....it can't be that bad....can it?


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah but how about that epic Ultros remix....oh yeah....there are none.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]

This one has a music video and a singer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This one has a music video and a singer.



Thats cute....now show me another.


----------



## ensoriki (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never played Crystal Bearers....it can't be that bad....can it?



It's a collection of minigames with a plot.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's a collection of minigames with a plot.



But...but, it looks good for a Wii game...


----------



## Awesome (May 22, 2011)

If a shit looks good, it is still shit.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Sigh...I'm so FF starved I'd play anything with the FF label at this point...thats pathetic...


----------



## Memos (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sigh...I'm so FF starved I'd play anything with the FF label at this point...thats pathetic...



There's this game called Final Fantasy 7 people should try.

Check it out, you may like it.


----------



## Awesome (May 22, 2011)

There's this game called Final Fantasy 9 people should try.

Check it out, you may like it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sigh...I'm so FF starved I'd play anything with the FF label at this point...thats pathetic...


Even Mystic Quest?


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Memos said:


> There's this game called Final Fantasy 7 people should try.
> 
> Check it out, you may like it.


Played it a year or so after it came out. Its the single reason why I love JRPGs so much.

Now FFIX is one of those "late to the party" games I own....like I skipped over it back then. I just recently played it some months back...and I don't want to play it any more. Feels cheesy compared to other FFs.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Even Mystic Quest?



Prolly.

What I really want is _newer_ FF games, considering I essentially played every older main FF game at one point and time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Played it a year or so after it came out. Its the single reason why I love JRPGs so much.
> 
> Now FFIX is one of those "late to the party" games I own....like I skipped over it back then. I just recently played it some months back...and I don't want to play it any more. Feels cheesy compared to other FFs.
> 
> ...



Oh you are very starved if you are considering Mystic quest....even if it is the "first secret of mana" game.


----------



## Jing (May 22, 2011)

FFIX is cheesy? Yeah it starts off all happy but it gets super deep with Vivi later on. Poor kid


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh you are very starved if you are considering Mystic quest....even if it is the "first secret of mana" game.


I am.

This gen is pissing me off. I love Japanese (particularly JRPGs, but other Nippon made games too) games so much but I'm not getting the large amount of damn Japanese games I want....on console. Yeah, yeah I know there are handhelds, I own both PSP and DS and a large variety of JRPGs on there but its not doing it for me.

Don't give a shit if its a Wii game or a PS3 game or whatever, as long as I can play it on my fucking TV or monitor I'm cool. Handhelds strain my eyes too much for long play sessions...and whats a JRPG without long play sessions!?



Jing said:


> *FFIX is cheesy*? Yeah it starts off all happy but it gets super deep with Vivi later on. Poor kid



Maybe its due to the fact that every single character is super deformed and look like Troll dolls with different clothes and hair makes me consider FFIX cheesy. 

Also...lets not forget Kuja...ugh...


----------



## DenzelMasterS (May 23, 2011)

I like Final Fantasy IX; the design and story kinda help tie-in the classic Final Fantasy look & feel.


----------



## Jing (May 23, 2011)

Ugh Kuja....out of everybody in FFIX his design wierded me out the most...and maybe Amarant.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2011)

Kuja looks like some sort of Arabian harem boy. >_>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkC1lPinIus[/YOUTUBE]
I won't comment much although it would seem that camera-control is going to be a problem.


----------



## Bit Sean (May 23, 2011)

FF10 was actually the first Final Fantasy game I ever played. Never completed it though.

I've also never actually played FF7. One of these days I'll get round to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Mystique Quest isn't as bad as everyone tries to make it out to be. It's kinda fun.


Kinda.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

ff9 is the only ff I know that gets a bad wrap solely due to how it looks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ff9 is the only ff I know that gets a bad wrap solely due to how it looks.



X-2 does sometimes, too, because of the outfits.
Some don't like the look of XII.
IV DS gets a lot of hate for its look.
Everyone's gotta admit that VII's character models are abysmal.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

only thing I heard about 12 was vaan's abs. Also worst looking moogles ever, seriously ivalice wtf? ff7 is more a does not age well rather than the graphics from the outset putting people off. X-2's problem was it made half of the cast look like strippers in spira and most of the cast of 10 already looked like strippers to the real world as is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ff9 is the only ff I know that gets a bad wrap solely due to how it looks.


What kind of douchecunts do that? 


Gaawa-chan said:


> X-2 does sometimes, too, because of the outfits.
> Some don't like the look of XII.
> IV DS gets a lot of hate for its look.
> Everyone's gotta admit that VII's character models are abysmal.



There are so many things wrong with X-2, the outfits don't even count.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

bro you don't know how many people I've met who've disregarded ff9 based solely on the cover.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> bro you don't know how many people I've met who've disregarded ff9 based solely on the cover.



Carry a knife. That's all I will say about that.


----------



## The810kid (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ff9 is the only ff I know that gets a bad wrap solely due to how it looks.



sounds like One Piece well IMO FFIX is the best FF game in the series this coming from someone whose favorite is FFVII.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

I've enjoyed FFIX the most out of VI-IX I think, despite the fact that VI was my long time fav. It was a nice game, had it great share of the 8-16 bit era sentiment with the looks, a very nice story and a well chosen sidequests and all that shitz. 

Whoever disregards it solely by the looks is either a retard who doesn't have a taste whatsoever and plays games that 'look awesome' and as soon as a better game comes out forgets about the last one.

We don't need people like that in our fanbase

I loved the shit out of X, after finally getting round to playing it last year. Now I'm playing XII and I don't give a damn about what people say about it. It's goodness incarnate.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Now if they could only make ff9 battle system faster.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Also chocobo hot & cold


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Now if they could only make ff9 battle system faster.


Deffinitley, such a pace in a contemporary game would bore everyone... It did bore me at some point when I was playing it actually. The time between loading into the battle screen, and then the time it took them to fight was loooong.


zenieth said:


> Also chocobo hot & cold



That game was seriously epic. I got all of the hidden stuff:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Why does everyone have such a hardon over Chocobo Hot & Cold? It was epically mediocre.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

You're epically mediocre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

That's very hurtful.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Don't diss the hot & cold then


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> That game was seriously epic. I got all of the hidden stuff:ho



as did I

I was a freak about that minigame, spent a lot of time on it


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

And it culminated in getting Zidane's ultima weapon. That's what I call Minigame pay off.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are so many things wrong with X-2, the outfits don't even count.



The biggest problem I had with X-2 was the 100% system.

The sidequest swere largely tedious and the "reward" was completely unrewarding.

That being said, there were some really good optional stuff that did a lot to strengthen the story. Anyone who takes a look at the opening concert and writes off the game as too "girly" should really take a trip to the Den of Woe.

The final dungeon was pretty neat too.











Overall, X-2 is probably my least faovirte FF along with 8 but it's still not a bad game IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Don't diss the hot & cold then


I just don't get the attraction to it.

Peck here, oh no you're warm but not quite! Peck here, omg treasure!

Who cares?


Zaelapolopollo said:


> The biggest problem I had with X-2 was the 100% system.
> 
> The sidequest swere largely tedious and the "reward" was completely unrewarding.
> 
> ...


Maybe some day I will bust out my PS2 (or play via emulator) and play it again. I just got tired of it rather quickly. Probably because I had Demon's Souls like the week after I bought that for 10 bucks.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

@CMX I guess it's just a matter of liking, there's no accounting for taste so I might like it while you'd probably take something else. Then again, I liked Tripple Triad too. I just like spending time on those lil' shits. Moreover, I am always obsessed with getting the neat stuff. Hot and Cold was I think the one minigame that offered the mst rare items in FF history.

On a sidenote, grinding in FFXII is the most tedious thing to do. I will never again whine about having to fight 256 fights to unseal a shield after trying to slaughter over 100 mobs of a kind just to get a ingredient for a medicore item...

But dropping near-best weapons from a 2-mob chain, 3 times in succession on my way back frm the dungeon provides utmost lolz


----------



## Jing (May 23, 2011)

Ah Chocobo Hot&Cold...so many pain staking hours I spent searching for Chocographs...I never did beat Ozma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I like that it's simple as I dislike a lot of tedious minigames that are difficult to master and such. But it's just a simple treasure hunt. It isn't fun persay.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

Well, maybe. I mean, the most fun I get out of it is actually getting the nice items.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I'd take the Coliseum over any minigame any day.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

I think I liked the Colloseum the most too. It allowed you to farm items And you get to rapestomp Gilgamesh in front of an audience


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, Gilgamesh is such a pussy.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

I still need to fight him in FFXII and he better hand over his clothes


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mystique Quest isn't as bad as everyone tries to make it out to be. It's kinda fun.
> 
> 
> Kinda.



It has great music.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

IV's Cid is epicness


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Mystic Quest. Maybe I'll play that again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuXcme45kCw[/YOUTUBE]

Cid


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

FFIV Cid is tied with FFXII Cid for Best Cid Ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

FFIV is a tragic hero of time. There's no comparison.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

Did you even play 12, CMX? I don't think you've ever really commented on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I played FFXII all the way up to that giant-ass tower of bullshit before I quit forever.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

12 Cid can not compare. Sure he was Crazy, but He was no ff4 Cid.


----------



## Nois (May 23, 2011)

That's a shame

Though I think I can see why you'd drop it. Knowing your preferences in gaming


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I wanted to try playing it again but then I got a new PS3 game. It may have been NIER.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

FFXII Cid was not only crazy, he had good backstory and development, a giant magic gatling gun, and a really badass voice-actor.

But to each their own.

I really wish I could ply FFXII again. My copy fucked up after I beat it one-and-a-half times.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played FFXII all the way up to that giant-ass tower of bullshit before I quit forever.



I don't blame you it's a shit game.

I rented it, stopped playing after the first day, went and played Tales of the Abyss..again for what was probably my 3rd or 4th playthrough at the time. 
Then decided screw it "maybe I didn't give it a chance" bought it...bored out of my mind, wanted to vomit everytime I saw Vaan's stomach.

Kept playing beat the god damn game. Boring.
Im not even sure if playing the best word for what I did, Gambits did everything all I did was move from place to place  and kite while I waited for an attack to load.


Cid in 12 wasn't terrible though, interesting little bastard he was. If he was Final Boss I bet he would've made the plot interesting instead of the tripe it was.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

See, I knew I can't be the only fan who didn't like FFXII that much like the others.

Although I owe it to my fandom to actually complete it though...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

the top cids are XII, IV, and VII....with VII being the best since you play as him longer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Oh come on XII was NOT that bad. certainly not the best in the series...or middle best...uh...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

To each their own.

I can safely say I've never been so immersed in an FF game before. I can spend hours just exploring in FFXII.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

Everytime I see someone give XII a 10/10 or say it's an amazing game, I think gaming in general has just gone to shit.

It was a graphically impressive (excusing Vaan) game but the gameplay was slack. That they even marketed it as an action oriented battle system (which is why I picked it up to begin with) only to give me this ATB thing with movement...ugh.

When I demo'd 13 at a family the first thing that hit me was "It feels like 12...this is not a good sign." I'd play 13 again if I can get my hands on it again but I'm wary.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

oh come on the battle system was one of the best things about XII. And what Zeal said the exploration! You can't rip those two things!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

Nobody gives XII a 10/10 because of the battle system.

Hell, no Final Fantasy deserves a perfect score because of the battle system.

I like 12 because of the world, the plot, and some of the characters.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

FFXII had no dedicated protagonist, the story was flat, the characters was dry in appearance and personality (sans Fran), the License Board was shit, and the battle system felt awkward. Didn't help that the game was extremely grind heavy. Its the main reason why I haven't finished the game. I quit when I got to that snow mountain shit.

FFXII makes FFVIII look like a badass game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

...Fran contributing nothing to the game at all....

The plot in XII excels at subtlety and realism. Every FF before it has been "BAM! SAVE THE WORLD!!" 12 decided to dial things back and make it more intricate.

I'll be the first to say the main cast is pretty dull but no group of antagonists in any other FF has been as good as the Archadian Empire. Gone was the cartoonish EviL Empire of yore and in its places was something far more in-depth.T here were evil people oh yes but there were also sympathetic characters who were just trying to stand by their homeland.

Archadian Empire is probably the best "Empire" iN FF history.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 23, 2011)

>Thinks Fran has a personality but not Balthier

Oh i forgot you're Genesis fan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Its not hard to say it was the best empire in the series.


----------



## Awesome (May 23, 2011)

I really like FF12. It might be in my top five. Let's see 

1/2/3 FF9, FFX, and FFVI tied
4. FFIV
5. FFVII or FF12 

It's either 5 or 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I really like FF12. It might be in my top five. Let's see
> 
> 1/2/3 FF9, FFX, and FFVI tied
> 4. FFIV
> ...



your list if both great and confusing at the same time!


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

my problem with 12 is that i wanted every other character not in my party to be in my party. Also for a game that took place in ivalice, I barely felt like I was in ivalice. A total of one race not called hume plays any sort of role and it's shallow at best. But the thing  I hated most is that game never finished anything plot wise. Levaethin - hey penelo and basch growth! levaethin blows up along with their plot relevance froom that moment onwards. hennes mine/viera village- what fran isn't just t&a?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2011)

Yeah the story and characters for XII....really did not do it for me. Very few people I really like.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

wait nope that mist berserker thing will go nowhere.
vaan? pfffffffhahahaha, you funny he's the male equivalent of t&a. Reks subplot? goes as soon as you get basch? Balphonheim and reddas and sky pirates? lolno
hell even the main plot leaves itself unfinished. Okay venat and vayne are dead... we going back to kill those other occurria now? maybe unlock rozzaria? what epilogue? you're shitting me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2011)

You can't really kill the Occuria. They're immortal. Venat died because she merged her spiritual essence with a mortal but that was the only way.

The Occuria were a sort a shadowy group that ccontrolled shit from the sidelines. Did we actually fight the Patriots in MGS? No. Antagonists like them are defeated through taking away heir puppets and deciding to rule yourself.

FFXII has a pretty big central theme and most of the important characters are tied in with that theme. It's all about living your own life, free from the regrets of the past or anything else. The Occuria were largely symbolic in that they were defeated, not by force, but by simply rejecting them. Humanity said "we don't need you. We can live our own life."

It's rather reminiscent of Xenosaga...maybe that's why i like it so much.

But yeah, the main cast didn't interest me much. It was Larsa, Dr. Cid, Gabranth - they were the cool characters I wish we saw more of.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

So much truth.
Balthier and Cid are the only people there who stand out.

Plot was forgettable and boring.

Plenty of side quests to do though.

I wonder how Square can make a beauty like Dragon quest IX and then make this droll thing like FF XII.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> So much truth.
> Balthier and Cid are the only people there who stand out.
> 
> Plot was forgettable and boring.
> ...



You mean VIII right?


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

the thing is though it didn't feel like we stuck it to the other occurria. It was more like we're not going to do it your way. 'kay then bye' and that was it.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 24, 2011)

Currently, I only have on thing to say about FFXII.

Fuck you, Damascus Steel. Fuck you.

Unsuccessfully farming that for HOURS has permanently imprinted on me. Ever time I see 'Damascus' drop in another game, flames of hatred burn in my heart now.


----------



## Kage (May 24, 2011)

i was too caught up in side-quests to really care about the plot in XII. even if most of the rewards for hunts wasn't worth the difficulty. i never finished it but i enjoyed it a lot more than say...FFX. the big seller was main characters i _didn't_ want to punch in the face (tidus, occasionally wakka and yuna)


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 24, 2011)

Kage said:


> i was too caught up in side-quests to really care about the plot in XII. even if most of the rewards for hunts wasn't worth the difficulty. i never finished it but i enjoyed it a lot more than say...FFX. the big seller was main characters i _didn't_ want to punch in the face (tidus, *occasionally wakka *and yuna)



Only occasionally I wanted to punch Wakka in the face every time he opened his mouth. He was the only member of that party I truthfully don't like. I don't know I liked Tidus and Yuna and the rest of the party.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Currently, I only have on thing to say about FFXII.
> 
> Fuck you, Damascus Steel. Fuck you.
> 
> Unsuccessfully farming that for HOURS has permanently imprinted on me. Ever time I see 'Damascus' drop in another game, flames of hatred burn in my heart now.



Keep on working on it, the damascus steel won't come to you after all. Just gotta grind through it.


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2011)

I remember those grinds. Fueled my hatred.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

Or Dive Talons for Burning Bow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> So much truth.
> Balthier and Cid are the only people there who stand out.
> 
> Plot was forgettable and boring.
> ...


Enix makes Dragon Quest. Squaresoft makes Final Fantasy.

They may have combined but I doubt they collaborate as much as you might think.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 24, 2011)

Level 5 does DQ nowadays to my knowledge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Regardless of who makes it, it's still the exact same game as it was 10-15 years ago. It's very formulaic unlike Final Fantasy that goes through many permutations.


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2011)

For some reason, I don't know why, I remember this ending for ff10 that was obviously not how it ended. Some scene of Yuna and Tidus running from the Yevon crusade after beating sin and then ending up at a dead end. So they turn and embrace each other and just as they go to kiss the screen faded to black and you heard rifle fire.


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> For some reason, I don't know why, I remember this ending for ff10 that was obviously not how it ended. Some scene of Yuna and Tidus running from the Yevon crusade after beating sin and then ending up at a dead end. So they turn and embrace each other and just as they go to kiss the screen faded to black and you heard rifle fire.



Sounds like the scenes X-2 where the tidus lookalike runs into the yuna-with-long-hair and they embrace, and get killed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKlQ9_7A-Hc[/YOUTUBE]

around 2:20.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> For some reason, I don't know why, I remember this ending for ff10 that was obviously not how it ended. Some scene of Yuna and Tidus running from the Yevon crusade after beating sin and then ending up at a dead end. So they turn and embrace each other and just as they go to kiss the screen faded to black and you heard rifle fire.



LOL

You just pretty much described Shuyin and Lenne escaping and dying from FFX-2. Its essentially the backbone of the whole story and the reason why Shuyin is trying to bring back Vegnagun.


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2011)

Huh, I must really have not liked X-2 to forget that.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

Its like you erased Shuyin and Lenne from your mind, replacing them with Yuna and Tidus.

Funny though, I can't find much "work" on Lenne unlike Leblanc, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 24, 2011)

He's probably just remembering the dream sequence where Yuna pictures herself and Tius running away from Yevon soldiers instead of Lenne and Shuyin.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He's probably just remembering the dream sequence where Yuna pictures herself and Tius running away from Yevon soldiers instead of Lenne and Shuyin.





I honestly forgot about that.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

Who even cares about X-2?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Who even cares about X-2?



*Raises hand* I thought it was fun, even if there were points where I had to mute the television...


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Raises hand* I thought it was fun, even if there were points where I had to mute the television...



There's always someone who cares. Like me and FFXII. But... there's just something in X-2 that makes me not give a darn the size of the moon


----------



## Velocity (May 26, 2011)

The Dress Sphere thing was both the best and the worst thing in that game.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

It just seems like a Power Rangers game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

I would only play FFX-2 again if someone told me you could get secret nudity outfits.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

Stupid mods hating on my Alucard set...



CrazyMoronX said:


> I would only play FFX-2 again if someone told me you could get secret nudity outfits.



I think there was a 'Bare' state you could get in the international version. >_>
...
Yeah, here it is:


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2011)

Since I'm replaying (grinding it to death ) FFX right now, I'll continue with X-2 afterwarsd.. looking forward to it.. kinda miss the easy-going nature


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Stupid mods hating on my Alucard set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not hot enough.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

As usual, Rikku wins it for me anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> As usual, Rikku wins it for me anyways.



What do you think of my new signature?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 26, 2011)

Yuna improved in every category thanks to X-2 and that includes Hotness.

But enough of that. Let's talk about FFIX.


Kay, I'm done talking about it now. Just wanted to post that.

Also Nois you're not alone in being a XII fan! There are many of us out there.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

I choked with the very air I was just exhaling

you're motivating me to make a new one for myself gotta get down to it once my dissertation gets admitted

@Zael, dude that game's epicness. and people may rant on lack of interaction or whatever, I like the team and I even like Vaan being a retard. Every team needs that one stupid dick.

One silly thing is that because I wanted to farm loot and items I needed to equip shitty weapons. I guess one can in fact overgrind in that game

Also, Ashe's a werid ass princess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

I will have to update my avatar when I get home, too. I took a gamble drawing that at work as it is. I can't get caught.


----------



## Velocity (May 26, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Stupid mods hating on my Alucard set...



You could've made it a _little_ smaller, don't you think?


----------



## ensoriki (May 26, 2011)

My avatar is best.
Cus I stolez it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> You could've made it a _little_ smaller, don't you think?



I would have had to cut out all of my text in addition even if I HAD made it smaller.  I tried. >_>


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will have to update my avatar when I get home, too. I took a gamble drawing that at work as it is. I can't get caught.


You a ninja bro Also, nice job inverting my initial idea of your set


Winny said:


> You could've made it a _little_ smaller, don't you think?



There are some pics that just don't look good smaller

Then again, I'm always the one nagging people about resizing their shit so that my interwebs work nice. If you have many pages open, something as simple as oversized sigs can make it shitty for you.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

Well, I have my Cecil and Kain set, so whatever...



Off-topic, but I can't find the Castlevania thread anywhere... 
I wanted to share this:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2011)

I am in a bad mood and I will ruin the good time of the next few posters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

No you won't. 


I forgot to update my avatar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No you won't.
> 
> 
> I forgot to update my avatar.



Your heart is as ugly as Ultros's face.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmHfcr858og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2011)

Mephissto is watching this thread...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

FF girl of the day....still has not played XIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Fang is gross. She's borderline butch.


----------



## Fran (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF girl of the day....still has not played XIII.



 fucking sexy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

FF girl of the day should always be Rydia.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fang is gross. *She's borderline butch.*



The fuck is this shit!?

You must be foolin' son if you think that. I would wreck Fang mayn. Wreck it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

She's a dyke.

Her sister is way, way hotter.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She's a dyke.
> 
> Her sister is way, way hotter.



A hot dyke.

But Vanille is cute though...cuter than Rydia at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I like her accent, actually. I'd get off on dem tits.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I like her accent, actually*. I'd get off on dem tits.


I thought I was the only one to be honest.

And Vanille has the hots for other women and black men, so major plus for dem cuteness.


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2011)

Of course, she herself bows down to the FF girl of all time, Tifa.

*Edit:* Can't mention Tifa without posting an image~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a girl with an accent. Russian being my favorite, but Aussie and British are all right.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm a sucker for a girl with an accent. Russian being my favorite, but Aussie and British are all right.



100% in agreement.

Accents makes chicks hotter for some reason.

Ok, new topic, name some hot FF chicks with hot accents!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Vanille!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2011)

Off the top of my head, Fran.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Fran makes me feel things....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

Lightning looks like a bad clone of Ashe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

None of them are as hot as Ultros.



I mean Rydia.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lightning looks like a bad clone of Ashe*+Yuna*.



fixed


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lightning looks like a bad clone of Ashe.



Eh..wha!?

She looks nothing like Ashe...like at all.


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2011)

She looks more boss though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

She's okay. Every other female FF character ever made was better though.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

Nothing beats Lulu's jugs. 

But Rydia is still the hottest.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

Jugs of what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

We need a Best Of list.

Best Ass
Best Tits
Best Body
Best Face
Best Hair
Best Dressed
Best Voice
Best Personality
Best Other Stuff


GO


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2011)

This is going to be a mighty mess...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

It's going to be hawt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fang is gross. She's borderline butch.





CrazyMoronX said:


> FF girl of the day should always be Rydia.





Deimos said:


> Of course, she herself bows down to the FF girl of all time, Tifa.
> 
> *Edit:* Can't mention Tifa without posting an image~



don't....don't ever try to change the FF girl of the day....ever.



CrazyMoronX said:


> We need a Best Of list.
> 
> Best Ass
> Best Tits
> ...



Best Ass-Fran/Garnett
Best Tits-Tifa
Best Body-?
Best face-Lulu
Best Hair-Beatrix
Best Dressed-X-2 Yuna
Best Voice-stupid question.
Best Personality-Another stupid question.
Best hips-Aries/Ashe
Best other stuff-Almost the rest of them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We need a Best Of list.
> 
> Best Ass



Garnet.




> Best Tits



Tifa.



> Best Body



Hm...Tifa again probably.




> Best Face



Rikku.




> Best Hair



Kuja.

Er, Garnet's Long Hair I guess.




> Best Dressed



Hm... Gunner Yuna.



> Best Voice



Garnet has a lovely singing voice.

But besides her, I guess Ashe.



> Best Personality



Selphie.

BLOW EVERYTHING UP! WOO-HOO!



> Best Other Stuff



Yuffie is the best Ninja.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I forgot the hips, that's a good one.

And legs. Best legs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

I think Penelo would win there.

She's a Dancer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

She's also a stupid bitch. That brings her down a couple points in my book.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

best legs huh? So many contenders for that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Ultros has 8 legs, just sayin'.


----------



## Jing (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF girl of the day should always be Rydia.


  God damn I need to play FFIV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

I would vote rydia for legs...but hers are to covered up...she is unfortunately eliminated from that one...but is now tied for 3rd in the hips category.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has 8 legs, just sayin'.



Oh is he a girl now too? A ugly one!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I never said the list was for girls.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

Gotta love FF4.

You have Rydia in her leotard and Rosa in her panties in public.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never said the list was for girls.



 I did. Your set has Ultros in it so it is not valid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Best Legs: Ultros


What?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Gotta love FF4.
> 
> You have Rydia in her leotard and Rosa in her panties in public.



And the second Milf in Final Fantasy series.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Best Legs: Ultros
> 
> 
> What?



Ultros does not belong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Sexy legs. Sexy, squishy legs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sexy legs. Sexy, squishy legs.



Stupid squids do not have legs!


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best Ass
> Best Tits
> Best Body
> Best Face
> ...



Lulu takes all, except for Ass (Garnet) and Personality (Freya).

Freya also takes Best Female and Best FF Character Overall. pek


----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2011)

People don't like Tifa's hair? I think it's pretty cute. Beatrix's hair isn't really hot imho, though her legendary hair flip definitely is.

I think legs would easily go to Tifa too, although Vanille should score quite high.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stupid squids do not have legs!



Maybe squids don't, but an octopus does. He has 8.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Deimos said:


> People don't like Tifa's hair? I think it's pretty cute. Beatrix's hair isn't really hot imho, t*hough her legendary hair flip definitely is*.
> 
> I think legs would easily go to Tifa too, although Vanille should score quite high.



...get the fuck out....hater.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe squids don't, but an octopus does. He has 8.



stop posting his ugly ass pics on here. Your bringing down the quality of the topic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Deimos (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...get the fuck out....hater.



I've no idea why you bolded that part.

Honestly, her hair color doesn't do it for me. But her flip is sexy and compensates for it so I'm not sure where you're picking up hate haha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

This man should be banned for intentionally bringing down topic quality



Deimos said:


> I've no idea why you bolded that part.
> 
> Honestly, her hair color doesn't do it for me. But her flip is sexy and compensates for it so I'm not sure where you're picking up hate haha.



Because you sir are a maniac. You can not take the hair flip and not the hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Hater. Just for that I dug this up:




Giant-ass picture.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 31, 2011)

Winny said:


> The Dress Sphere thing was both the best and the worst thing in that game.


I'm practically done with the game and I already missed most of the dress spheres. Easily the worst when you cant go back and get shit.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

What just happened?

This thread just went from talking about girls to talking about a purple squid monster


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> What just happened?
> 
> This thread just went from talking about girls to talking about a purple squid monster



Octopus.

And it's a natural progression if you think about it. Girls > nudity > sex > hentai > tentacles (octopus) > Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hater. Just for that I dug this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



added to the list...on top of being ugly and a rapist....Ultros can not draw



Pervy Fox said:


> What just happened?
> 
> This thread just went from talking about girls to talking about a purple squid monster



 exactly!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Octopus.
> 
> And it's a natural progression if you think about it. Girls > nudity > sex > hentai > tentacles (octopus) > Ultros.



in who's twisted mind? Yours!?...huh!?....HUH!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> added to the list...on top of being ugly and a rapist....Ultros can not draw



Granted.



> in who's twisted mind? Yours!?...huh!?....HUH!?



100% of Japan.


Not 50%
Not 75%
*100%*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

I would think that the tentacle rapist would be.....A LOT better looking....and not a squid.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I would think that the tentacle rapist would be.....A LOT better looking....and not a squid.



The Octo boss in FF4 will say hi


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2011)

Octomammoth?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

wow....he is way better looking then Ugtross


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2011)

Imma let you finish VDL, but Ultros was the best FF character of all time.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

BINGO! lol


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

If we can nominate non-females, Kuja wins almost every category.

He definitely sweeps Best Hips and Best Hair.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Esura's list!

To be fair, I limited a female to one category each to be fair.

Best Ass - Tifa
Best Tits - Lulu
Best Body - Fran
Best Face - Aerith
Best Hair - Rikku
Best Dressed - Yuna
Best Voice - Vanille
Best Personality - Lightning
Best Other Stuff - Rinoa

Many of them are interchangeable with other catigories as well, like Tifa having big best tits and Yuna with the body, but like I said, just trying to be fair.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If we can nominate non-females, Kuja wins almost every category.
> 
> He definitely sweeps Best Hips and Best Hair.



So Kuja has tits?

I was never informed and dont want to be


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Imma let you finish VDL, but Ultros was the best FF character of all time.





Pervy Fox said:


> BINGO! lol







Esura said:


> Esura's list!
> 
> To be fair, I limited a female to one category each to be fair.
> 
> ...



Pretty good list...pretty good list.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

I was agreeing with you VastoLordae. Awesome just beat me to the post LOL


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

Lightning's personality seems to be what most people hated about her.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lightning's *personality* seems to be what most people hated about her.



Its why I like Lightning personally and the main reason why I find her hot (along with her face). She don't quite have a body on the same level as the other FF babes though.

Oh, and I caught your post before you edited. I hate Rinoa as a character (long story), but something about her design and appearance appeals to me, so I put her in the Other Stuff category...because I don't know why I look up more H stuff on her than any other character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

Whatever her character flaws, Rinoa is quite pretty.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Whatever her character flaws, Rinoa is quite pretty.



True.

I like the streaks in her hair too. She, like Lighting doesn't quite have the typical FF body like the others but, she is pretty nonetheless, despite being an annoying little fucker. My god she has to be my least favorite FF female in existence...even beating out Ashe and Penelo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> I was agreeing with you VastoLordae. Awesome just beat me to the post LOL



...



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lightning's personality seems to be what most people hated about her.





Esura said:


> Its why I like Lightning personally and the main reason why I find her hot (along with her face). She don't quite have a body on the same level as the other FF babes though.
> 
> Oh, and I caught your post before you edited. I hate Rinoa as a character (long story), but something about her design and appearance appeals to me, so I put her in the Other Stuff category...because I don't know why I look up more H stuff on her than any other character.



I would not know....still have not played XIII....but soon....soon...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

Your FFXII hate combined with your FFXIII love completely baffles me.


----------



## zenieth (May 31, 2011)

couldn't hate rinoa, just saw her as a plot device. Sort of like alma in fft

not good mind you, just meh


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Your FFXII hate combined with your FFXIII love *completely baffles me*.



Figured you didn't read my long post on why I like FFXIII and don't really care for FFXII in that FF vs Other Square Games thread. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Esura said:


> Well, I guess to be fair, I should explain WHY I like FFXIII, instead of coming off as a person who is just trying to be a hipster.
> 
> FFXIII, as a whole...almost completely represents what I wanted in a RPG for years and removed essentially all the nuisances I had with the genre. As much as I liked Phantasy Star IV and FFVII and...well the genre in general, there were many mechanics that always irked me. First was the needless wandering around talking to every single person in the fucking city so I can figure out where to go. I despised it as a kid. I hated going into cities and looking at every nook and cranny trying to find some obscure item or a clue to figure out where to go next. I just wanted to fight and progress the story so I can see what the hell happens next.
> 
> ...






I liked Fran though! And the fact it didn't have random encounters!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2011)

FF13's story doesn't appear to be any better than 12's according to everything I've heard.

But yes, there is a lot of grinding in XII. It's just that the world is so immersive and fun that it doesn't feel like grinding.

Now, FFVII, that was a grindfest that felt like a grindfest.

I'llhave to play FF13 one of these days. Assuming I get a PS3. Then i can judge for myself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2011)

Alma....


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 31, 2011)

You want to talk about grinding play FF7 Hardcore remix


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FF13's story doesn't appear to be any better than 12's according to everything I've heard.
> 
> But yes, there is a lot of grinding in XII. It's just that the world is so immersive and fun that it doesn't feel like grinding.
> 
> Now, FFVII, that was a grindfest that felt like a grindfest.


FFXIII's story is more consistent than FFXII's thats for sure.

Funny thing is, I never remember grinding in FFVII. Granted, its been years since I played it but...I think I may have fought every single random encounter, which is why I don't remember grinding. I think I was at lv80 with Cloud, Cid, and Vincent when I fought Safer Seph. The concept of grinding was nonexistant to me at the time considering FFVII was my first. Took my RPG virginity.

I grinded in FFVIII though and regretted it so hard when I slowly realized that enemies fucking scale with you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Final fantasy girl of the day. Love her....love her you bitches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

That doesn't look right to me. Is that supposed to be the sailor from FFV whose name escapes me? Pretty sure she looks like a man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

I said love her BITCH!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, I will not love someone that was confused for a man by everyone until they saw her poontang.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sorry, I will not love someone that was confused for a man by everyone until they saw her poontang.



SHE DISGUISED HERSELF VERY WELL YOU SQUID LOVING BASTARD!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Final fantasy girl of the day. Love her....love her you bitches.



Come on CMX, ya gotta admit that this is a very attractive pic of her.


----------



## Fran (Jun 1, 2011)

PIRATE FARIS IS THE BEST FARIS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Armpits said:


> PIRATE FARIS IS THE BEST FARIS



Oh no no no no, fuck off Armpits you damn troll!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> SHE DISGUISED HERSELF VERY WELL YOU SQUID LOVING BASTARD!


She looked like a man, naturally. She's a horse.


Murakazu said:


> Come on CMX, ya gotta admit that this is a very attractive pic of her.


Maybe, but it's just a drawing. You could draw Steve Buscemi and make him look like a hot sex goddess and just say it's Steve Buscemi, but I still know Steve Buscemi is a fucking goblin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2011)

I know one thing about faris, I'll take her over kuja any day of the week. Man-Woman is a lot more comforting than Woman-man.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

I've recently decided to replay every single final fantasy game from scratch and in chronological order. I'm leaving spin-offs until I'm done with these 
and as a "maybe". This is my desk:



That's a Nintendo DSi XL, a PS3, a PSP and a kickass PC. These are the systems I'm going to use.

[YOUTUBE]h8RuDDXboJA[/YOUTUBE]

This is my PSP. You can also see Dissidia Duodecim at the top of the list, but these are the ones I'm showcasing:

Final Fantasy IX (PSN Edition)
Final Fantasy VIII (PSN Edition)
Final Fantasy VII (PSN Edition)
Final Fantasy VI (PSX Version)
Final Fantasy V (GBA Version)
Final Fantasy II (PSP Remake)
Final Fantasy I (PSP Remake)



This is my DS. 

Final Fantasy III (Remake)
Final Fantasy IV (Remake)



This is the emulator I'm rocking on my PC. If you're wondering, I gave my PS2 away a couple years back. Didn't think I was ever going to play it anymore. Heh.

Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII



This is my PS3.

Final Fantasy XIII

--​
"But Nardo, where's Final Fantasy XI and XIV"?

Well, they're both MMORPGs and they both suck. The content isn't very story-driven and I've little interest in paying fees when I recently quit WoW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She looked like a man, naturally. She's a horse.





WHERE IS WINNY AT!? Someone is obviously asking for a ban....on grounds of insanity.



> Maybe, but it's just a drawing. You could draw Steve Buscemi and make him look like a hot sex goddess and just say it's Steve Buscemi, but I still know Steve Buscemi is a fucking goblin.



Yet Relm could not make Ultros look any better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naru your a mad man!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> This is the emulator I'm rocking on my PC. If you're wondering, I gave my PS2 away a couple years back. Didn't think I was ever going to play it anymore. Heh.
> 
> Final Fantasy X
> Final Fantasy X-2
> Final Fantasy XII



How do you setup a PS2 emulator? I've always had trouble trying to get it to work right and I just said fuck it.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WHERE IS WINNY AT!? Someone is obviously asking for a ban....on grounds of insanity.



I'm here! I'm here! 

Crazy is just jealous of Faris 'cause Gilgamesh made a joke about her and he didn't make a joke about Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I've recently decided to replay every single final fantasy game from scratch and in chronological order. I'm leaving spin-offs until I'm done with these
> and as a "maybe". This is my desk:
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you really want to go hardcore you should play them on their original medias. That's what I did. 

You'll need an NES/SNES emulator for the Japanese ones, of course, but they're all translated.




VastoLorDae said:


> WHERE IS WINNY AT!? Someone is obviously asking for a ban....on grounds of insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Relm could not make Ultros look any better.



Relm draws things realistically. She copies them in lifelike form. Not like you could really improve on Ultros though. That's one sexy monster.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'm here! I'm here!
> 
> Crazy is just jealous of Faris 'cause Gilgamesh made a joke about her and he didn't make a joke about Ultros.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Relm draws things realistically. She copies them in lifelike form. Not like you could really improve on Ultros though. That's one sexy monster.



Then tell me....why is he wearing a mask in your set? Because you finally acknowledge his ugliness?


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> This is my DS.
> 
> Final Fantasy III (Remake)
> Final Fantasy IV (Remake)



Should I bother getting one of those cards now with the 3DS out? I have a DS Lite.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

why not? 3DS not doing all that hot anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How do you setup a PS2 emulator? I've always had trouble trying to get it to work right and I just said fuck it.



The most recent versions of PCSX2 don't need that much, really. So long as you have a BIOS file to use, you should be covered. Most popular games run without the need for additional tweaking.

You can check their forums to help you with individual games, or I can send you my configs but AFAIK things can vary greatly depending on what hardware you have.



Esura said:


> Should I bother getting one of those cards now with the 3DS out? I have a DS Lite.



I'm pretty pleased with it. It's cheap and I have like 400 games stored in a single microSD card.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if you really want to go hardcore you should play them on their original medias. That's what I did.
> 
> You'll need an NES/SNES emulator for the Japanese ones, of course, but they're all translated.



Total respect. I've played quite a few in their original form, but didn't finish all of them. I'm going to correct that mistake now.

And to be honest, I'm a sucker for remakes and re-releases and whatnot. I'm the guy that must have every single game patched to the latest version, with every expansion pack and whatnot. So I have little interest in going back to translations that gave us the "Atma" weapon and sprites made up of twelve pixels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2011)

Atma weapon was awesome name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then tell me....why is he wearing a mask in your set? Because you finally acknowledge his ugliness?


He's wearing Juggernaut's helmet. Because he's the fucking Juggernaultros. 



Naruto said:


> The most recent versions of PCSX2 don't need that much, really. So long as you have a BIOS file to use, you should be covered. Most popular games run without the need for additional tweaking.
> 
> You can check their forums to help you with individual games, or I can send you my configs but AFAIK things can vary greatly depending on what hardware you have.
> 
> ...



I see why you'd want the updated version, but there are some things about the originals that trump the new ones. For instance: FFIII on the NES is superior to FFIII on the DS if you ask me. That 3D shit just slows the game down. 

Also, the Atma weapon was badass. How dare you!


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's wearing Juggernaut's helmet. Because he's the fucking Juggernaultros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh wha? You may be the first person I know who said that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Not many people have played the NES version, I'd wager.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

FF11 is very story driven. It has some of the best stories in the FF series, even though some seem like copy pasta+ from previous entries. Hell even FF12 borrowed from FF11.

Narido I am disappoint. 

Except your setup. You do have a pretty kickass setup. Almost like mine.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not many people have played the NES version, I'd wager.



I fucking love the DS remake of III, I don't know what you're smoking 



The World said:


> FF11 is very story driven.



Not a single MMORPG except maybe guildwars is particularly story driven. This is because most of the time you spend is doing meaningless shit. This is true for any game under this business model. An example of a game that is perhaps _too _story-driven is Final Fantasy X. 



The World said:


> It has some of the best stories in the FF series



I wouldn't know since I played it for a month. Shouldn't that tell you something? I played it for a month but I don't know that much about the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a good remake, I just like the NES version more. Namely because you can fast forward it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just like the NES version more. Namely because you can fast forward it.



What? How?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

You can fast forward anything in most (decent) emulators.

I used to use NESticle, but that doesn't really work that well anymore. The new ones have the option, too, I think. That's one of the main draws for me to emulators is the ability to blow through random battles at the speed of light.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Considering getting FFIV Collection!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can fast forward anything in most (decent) *emulators*.



-_____________-

So what you're telling me is that you like the original NES version because you can fast forward in emulators.

Oh you, CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have a Famicom and the original Japanese FFIII cart. 


Aside from the ability to fast forward, I do think the NES version is better just due to its original feel. It was cool.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I wouldn't know since I played it for a month. Shouldn't that tell you something? I played it for a month but I don't know that much about the story.



The first huge story arc starts around level 40 or 50(last time I played 3-4 years ago)

If you couldn't get to at least level 40 in a month I don't know what you were doing then.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> If you couldn't get to at least level 40 in a month I don't know what you were doing then.



School, a job, playing other stuff 

But I still had plenty of hours in that game. And there was not enough narrative to serve as an incentive to continue the game. This isn't a fault of FF11 _per se_, but the whole genre.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

They should release a FFXI single player game for handhelds. Has all the stories and stuff from FFXI, but with none of the headaches of typical MMOs.

Win/win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

I might play that if it didn't play at all like a shitty MMORPG.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> School, a job, playing other stuff
> 
> But I still had plenty of hours in that game. And there was not enough narrative to serve as an incentive to continue the game. This isn't a fault of FF11 _per se_, but the whole genre.



Yeah I agree about the genre. How you have to grind to a certain level to learn more about the story.

But it was worth it for me. 



Esura said:


> They should release a FFXI single player game for handhelds. Has all the stories and stuff from FFXI, but with none of the headaches of typical MMOs.
> 
> Win/win



They should. I mean it was already on the PS2 and Xbox360.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Curious quick question, which game should I get?

Tactics Ogre (heard it has a good story and a bit easier than FFT)

or

FFIV Complete Collection (for After Years and Interlude)


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

Tactics Ogre if you really like a great story and SPRG's.

FF4 if you really like FF4.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Curious quick question, which game should I get?
> 
> Tactics Ogre (heard it has a good story and a bit easier than FFT)



The strong point of TO is the very complete battle system, especially being able to roll back to previous turns. If you thoroughly enjoyed FFT, I think TO is a given. I didn't think it was easier at all, though. The problem with FFT was that it was tuned for an initial grind. Like for some reason the game plays as if you're a few levels ahead.



Esura said:


> FFIV Complete Collection (for After Years and Interlude)



I haven't played After Years or Interlude, but if I had to choose between the DS or PSP remakes of FFIV, I'd go with the DS in a heartbeat.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Tactics Ogre if you really like a great story and SPRG's.
> 
> FF4 if you really like FF4.



Normally, I like SRPGs, however every SRPG I've ever played have an extreme level of grinding on some extreme shit. And grinding in SRPGs is like the worse thing ever to do....

But I like stories though...


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd go with the DS version of FF4 too.

It's so much better.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

Tactics Ogre makes grinding a bit easier with "Training" as opposed to just running headfirst into random battles.

Downside is Tactics Ogre plays like Fire Emblem in that once someone on your team dies, they ain't coming back (until you get a near-end-game-spell that only a handful of people can use).

Well... not really a "downside." Adds a nice challenge that makes sure you don't ridiculously charge in balls-deep to every battle like you could do in FFT with a Chemist or White Mage.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Tactics Ogre makes grinding a bit easier with "Training" as opposed to just running headfirst into random battles.


Ah thats cool. I'm considering it now.



> Downside is Tactics Ogre *plays like Fire Emblem* in that once *someone on your team dies, they ain't coming back* (until you get a near-end-game-spell that only a handful of people can use).
> 
> Well... *not really a "downside."* Adds a nice challenge that makes sure you don't ridiculously charge in balls-deep to every battle like you could do in FFT with a Chemist or White Mage.




Um, yep I'm going to avoid Tactics Ogre like the plague then. I hate the Fire Emblem series because of that shit. 

Another FFIV game in my collection it is then...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Curious quick question, which game should I get?
> 
> Tactics Ogre (heard it has a good story and a bit easier than FFT)
> 
> ...



Tactics Ogre will be more of a challenge. FFIV is insanely easy on the PSP. I didn't even want to play it.

Tactics Ogre is also incredibly badass. It's not anywhere near as easy as FFT, though this version is a lot easier than the original. It is still more difficult than FFT.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

Did nobody here play Tactics? Death is permanent there as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Death in the new PSP Tactics Ogre is permanent only after you die and do not get resurrected *3 times*. It's much more lenient than Fire Emblem.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death in the new PSP Tactics Ogre is permanent only after you die and do not get resurrected *3 times*. It's much more lenient than Fire Emblem.



Fire Emblem is a nightmare for that. One poorly chosen move and they're dead. It's handy that normal enemies are fodder to them, but they're guaranteed to die if they're attacked by two or three enemies in one turn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Even in the original you did gain access to a way to resurrect them later on.


And in this game you can buy items to do so. It isn't hard at all.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death in the new PSP Tactics Ogre is permanent only after you die and do not get resurrected *3 times*. It's much more lenient than Fire Emblem.



I was pointing out that FFT is just as punishing with death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

And I was ensuring TO doesn't get passed up due to someone thinking 1 death = gone forever.


----------



## The810kid (Jun 1, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lightning looks like a bad clone of Ashe.



What Light looks nothing like Light they just have clothes that are somewhat similar.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 1, 2011)

Tactics Ogre Knights of Lodis?
That game was easy (zombies annoyed me though), or is it a different game your talking about?


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did nobody here play Tactics? Death is permanent there as well.



But you get four turns to revive them with two normal classes, easy to find items, and an easy-to-learn spell.

Tactics Ogre you have until the end of the battle but only one special character and one advanced class can use the spell, that you only get about 80% of the way through the game. And you only get one of that spell, so only one person can ever use it.

It was a cakewalk to keep characters alive in FFT in comparison. Though FFT had the better classes and characters.  Except Canopus.

Canopus > *


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And I was ensuring TO doesn't get passed up due to someone thinking 1 death = gone forever.



Ah...ok. Tactics Ogre it is then since my Gamestop ran out of FFIV PSP and I don't feel like ordering from Amazon this week.

But I have to check how much cash I have on me first because I just bought a case of Miller Light (sum nasty shit) and...I don't know how much I have left.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 2, 2011)

I played Tactics Ogre a while back, but I can't remember death being permanent. I also remember finding items that let you save the death character's soul or something to be revived later.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Final fantasy girl of the day



...say something CMX....JUST TRY AND SAY SOMETHING BAD!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosa 


Interesting easter egg in the new Deus-ex game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

heh....though not a bad looking character on the poster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Tactics Ogre Knights of Lodis?
> That game was easy (zombies annoyed me though), or is it a different game your talking about?


I think that's the GBA game you're thinking about, that's not the same game.



Damon Baird said:


> But you get four turns to revive them with two normal classes, easy to find items, and an easy-to-learn spell.
> 
> Tactics Ogre you have until the end of the battle but only one special character and one advanced class can use the spell, that you only get about 80% of the way through the game. And you only get one of that spell, so only one person can ever use it.
> 
> ...


The new PSP version of Tactics Ogre is much more forgiving.

You have three hearts/lives. If you are not brought back before the battle ends you lose a heart. Once all three are gone the character is gone.

However, you can now buy the blessing stones and use those to revive characters. It's very easy. I haven't even lost a heart and I've had so many deaths it isn't even funny.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya did not like Rosa!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosa ain't bad, but she's no Rydia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

well Rydia was not FF girl of the day...and how do you not like someone who fights in her panties?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't like Rosa at all.  And also I'm pretty sure that the purple area is just the pattern that makes up the bottom of her leotard. Not panties. >_>
Though I just noticed looking at that picture that you can see her bra. >_>

I like her cape, though... pretty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

I said she was okay. In CMX language that's pretty good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

The lower part of her leotard is purple? And by the looks of it made out of different material?


Its panties....do not ruin it for me.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I said she was okay. In CMX language that's pretty good.



I don't know about that...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The lower part of her leotard is purple? And by the looks of it made out of different material?
> 
> 
> Its panties....do not ruin it for me.



My second sister took some pretty serious ballet classes most of her life and so I've seen my fair share of leotard designs and that looks like a leotard over tights to me.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My second sister took some pretty serious ballet classes most of her life and so I've seen my fair share of leotard designs and that looks like a leotard over tights to me.



We are going to have to ask you to not ruin what we think we see even though its not what we see. 




Btw, I'm posting the FF girl of the day at midnight, so everyone else fuck off and don't try to interfere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My second sister took some pretty serious ballet classes most of her life and so I've seen my fair share of leotard designs and that looks like a leotard *over tights to me*.



Ok that may, MAY, be a leotard....but thos are most definitely not tights. I mean come on Gaawa they are see through. She is wearing ....pantyhose stockings.

say something else and I will bring the wrath of Winny and/or Naruto down upon you.



Esura said:


> We are going to have to ask you to not ruin what we think we see even though its not what we see.
> 
> it is past midnight and you have failed to post one. you have forfeit the right to do so. Do not post one before I do in a few hours...or else.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

FF Girl of the day:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF Girl of the day:





Look at those curves, dawg.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

.....I am gonna kill you CMX.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

REAL FF girl of the day....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Look at those curves, dawg.





VastoLorDae said:


> REAL FF girl of the day....



White mage is hotter. She can cast Cure 2.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

Naruto don't encourage him! It will only make him more insane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Hot.


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2011)

The General Final Fantasy Thread we da best!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 4, 2011)

Just started playing FF4 for the first time.
Cecil just class-changed into a paladin, and what do I find out?
Final fantasy 4 the complete collection comes out for the PSP, and I don't have one.

All...all my rage.

On another note, I think I may replay FFT. It was my favorite of all.
As a matter of fact, my next set will be Ramza Beoulve.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Just started playing FF4 for the first time.
> Cecil just class-changed into a paladin, and what do I find out?
> Final fantasy 4 the complete collection comes out for the PSP, and I don't have one.
> 
> ...



welcome back to the fold.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> On another note, I think I may replay FFT. It was my favorite of all.
> As a matter of fact, my next set will be Ramza Beoulve.



The PSP version of tactics has gorgeous cinematics.

My only beef with FFT is that it was so short


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2011)

Continuing with the tradition of FF girl of the day.



You know you guys love her.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 4, 2011)

Quintis is a hot MILF


----------



## b0rt (Jun 4, 2011)

baby's got back.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 4, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Quintis is a hot MILF



What the hell are you talking about? Quistis is only 18 in the game, so she's hardly a MILF.

She is sexy though


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 4, 2011)

Angelus said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Quistis is only 18 in the game, so she's hardly a MILF.
> 
> She is sexy though



Its the games fault for making her look like a mature busty bondage teacher with a whip.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The PSP version of tactics has gorgeous cinematics.
> 
> My only beef with FFT is that it was so short


FFT...short? Huh?

I do like the cinematics though, but with FFT, its always the intial grind I have to do...sigh...I wish they made a traditional turn based FFT game.



Pervy Fox said:


> Quintis is a hot MILF


Wha?



Angelus said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Quistis is only 18 in the game, so she's hardly a MILF.
> 
> She is sexy though



Beaten.


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys having fun here aint ya?

Missed my internet connection, good to be back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2011)

^Good to have ya back.


----------



## Nois (Jun 4, 2011)

I did lurk sometimes, but yah, good to be hre and able to pick on Vasto with Gilgamesh pranks


----------



## Deimos (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh look!



Is that CMX?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

So I am doing a re-run on FF, starting with well...FFI.

Oh them sprites, lawl.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

I cannot play any FF before FFIV...its too horrible for me. And its not that I can't play old RPGs, I can (last month I played Phantasy Star I again)...just not old FFs before FFIV.

I think if FFI was my first FF I would not be into the series whatsoever imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2011)

There is only 1 problem of having Quistis be FF girl of the day....she had already recently been FF girl of the day...probably the first or second one.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> welcome back to the fold.


Thanks bruh.



Naruto said:


> The PSP version of tactics has gorgeous cinematics.
> 
> My only beef with FFT is that it was so short


My beef was that they neglected Vagrant story from ivalice.
I would have went CRAZY if they had a risk-breaker class in war of the lions. 
It would be a LOT cooler than the onion knight (in its own infinite coolness)

All weapon and armor equipability, and class abilities that give class abilities.
for example "Knight" would be selectable within "Risk" and when selected all of the break arts would be usable, each class would cost 100 JP.

The requirement would be mastery of all jobs.
A Lea Monde side-quest would be SICK.

Also, lucavi jobs would have been awesome if they followed the same vein.

New game+ Is always good.



Kuroba Kaitou said:


> So I am doing a re-run on FF, starting with well...FFI.
> 
> Oh them sprites, lawl.


FF1 is the HARDEST.
By far. Straight up D&D mechanics too.

I usually use 
Red mage X2
White mage 1
Black mage 1

Mages win.





Esura said:


> I cannot play any FF before FFIV...its too horrible for me. And its not that I can't play old RPGs, I can (last month I played Phantasy Star I again)...just not old FFs before FFIV.
> 
> I think if FFI was my first FF I would not be into the series whatsoever imo.


Remakes


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Straight up D&D mechanics too.



Say what? D&D? Have you played D&D, son?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

I think he meant old school instead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

FF girl of the day



Take one guess what I like best about her....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice, her ass is one of the best.

Also, didn't realize that quistis was already a FF girl of the day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Nice, her ass is one of the best.
> 
> *Also, didn't realize that quistis was already a FF girl of the day.*



Thats why I said what I said...if you know what I mean.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

I know I am kinda late on this, but I wish they would make an anime or CGI film for FFX and FFXII


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cannot play any FF before FFIV...its too horrible for me. And its not that I can't play old RPGs, I can (last month I played Phantasy Star I again)...just not old FFs before FFIV.
> 
> I think if FFI was my first FF I would not be into the series whatsoever imo.



Yeah, I also started with IV. But long summer is going to be long so might as well drag it out and start with I, y'know?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

they need to give ff6,8 and 9 some supplimentary stuff.

ff1 has its remakes and dissidia
2 and 3 have remakes and novelizations
4 has so many remakes you could play bingo with them also 'the after years'
5 has that ova
7 insert compilation here
10 has 10-2
11 is continuos
12 'insert compilation here'
13 'insert compilation here.
only thing 6, 8 and 9 have are ultimanias, which every one else gets.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Cause 6, 8, and 9 are clearly the weakest links.

Come at me bro!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

you're wearing a noel set that doesn't show off her ass.

you obviously lack common sense.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Say what? D&D? Have you played D&D, son?


Yes
Fighter is... a fighter.

Monks are stronger without armor and weapons, and actually flurry.

Thieves don't really have sneak attack, but basically have a higher crit and evasion.

Black mage=wizard
white mage =cleric
Red mage =Deities and demigods supplement . Nah, it's like a bard without the music.

Any questions 
Later on they all get prestige classes.



zenieth said:


> they need to give ff6,8 and 9 some supplimentary stuff.
> 
> ff1 has its remakes and dissidia
> 2 and 3 have remakes and novelizations
> ...



Agreed. They need to go through all of them and create a 1-10 compilation, with full 3d graphics. Hopefully all using the same graphics as 12.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

5 got an Ova....that ain't shit! It needs more.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Should 5 get a regular anime it'd be the silliest thing ever And I'd watch it


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 6, 2011)

FF girl of the day:


Kicked more ass than steiner, and had an ass too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Not showing up for me bro.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not showing up for me bro.



really?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Now it is....and great choice. Anybody that hate that, gtfo for the day.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> really?



datwoman 

and

dattheme 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdIE9b-b0Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Beatrix is Lightning done right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this just a chat thread now? 

Anyone actually play Final Fantasy anymore?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm currently playing ff9 for the seventh time, slowly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw that today as I was getting ready for work. Sitting up in my CD shelf all lonely, begging to be played.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this just a chat thread now?
> 
> Anyone actually play Final Fantasy anymore?



I'm playing FFX and VII right now.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> you're wearing a noel set that doesn't show off her ass.
> 
> you obviously lack common sense.



Supply me a decent render of her ass thats not on some low res bullshit and I'll supply you the sig.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this just a chat thread now?
> 
> Anyone actually play Final Fantasy anymore?



Actually, I'm playing FFXIII right now again and Persona 1 Portable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this just a chat thread now?
> 
> Anyone actually play Final Fantasy anymore?






damn squid get out!


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm playing FFXII. 115h in the game and just reached Phon Coast



VastoLorDae said:


> damn squid get out!


You need to eat more candy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

115 hours? 

I think once my new video card comes in I'll give FFXII another shot. Wait, I need a controller for that.  I guess I better order that, too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm playing FFXII. 115h in the game and just reached Phon Coast
> 
> 
> You need to eat more candy



Nois....


I thought you were suppose to stay out.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Shrimp fried rice is hella styling


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois can't stay out. He is apart of the Four Amigos mayn.

Me, you, Nois, and CMX supposed to be mods of the Final Fantasy section...when they make it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy section. 


They'd sooner make another shitty section like "Gears of War Section for no Apparent Reason".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nois can't stay out. He is apart of the Four Amigos mayn.
> 
> Me, you, Nois, and CMX supposed to be mods of the Final Fantasy section...when they make it.



 He always gone...coming in at the last second every time is not cool....not...cool.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy section.
> 
> 
> They'd sooner make another shitty section like "Gears of War Section for no Apparent Reason".



lol Gears of War....the top shooter these days is Black Ops sir.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois....
> 
> 
> I thought you were suppose to stay out.


You really need more candy. Or less coffee. Or... just stay away from Zekrom's assturbine


zenieth said:


> Shrimp fried rice is hella styling


Everything rice is stylin


Esura said:


> Nois can't stay out. He is apart of the Four Amigos mayn.
> 
> Me, you, Nois, and CMX supposed to be mods of the Final Fantasy section...when they make it.


Dude' we'd win the Forums. And although Vasto's always against me and CMX for you-know-what reason, it's always good to have some antagonistic forces in the management. PRevents being biased


CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy section.
> 
> 
> They'd sooner make another shitty section like "Gears of War Section for no Apparent Reason".


You know, yesterday after an exam at my Uni, 100 disappointed students rushed through the corrdors to complain about the test being irrelevant to what they taught us. Under the pressure of the angry mob they lowered the pass level by half:ho

Maybe we should find a 100 FF fans and you know...



VastoLorDae said:


> He always gone...coming in at the last second every time is not cool....not...cool.


 I explained that I had bandwidth issues





> lol Gears of War....the top shooter these days is Black Ops sir.


Maks his post all the more rellevant doesn't it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He always gone...coming in at the last second every time is not cool....not...cool.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Gears of War....the top shooter these days is Black Ops sir.


What he said in regards to that:


Nois said:


> You really need more candy. Or less coffee. Or... just stay away from Zekrom's assturbine
> 
> Everything rice is stylin
> 
> ...




I think we could scrape together 100 angry people. Although I don't know more than, say, 5.  I could make 99 dupe accounts.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually talk like about 10 people. I could do the sfx.

On a side note, FF chick of the day:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> You really need more candy. Or less coffee. Or... just stay away from Zekrom's assturbine



YOU SAY ABOUT THE ASSTURBINE!?


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YOU SAY ABOUT THE ASSTURBINE!?



I have nottin' 'gainst it

I'm just worried that all the electricity in the air will make your thoughts fuzzy and your hair all messed up:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I usually talk like about 10 people. I could do the sfx.
> 
> On a side note, FF chick of the day:



Beatrix is the FF girl of the and you know it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I like her eyepatch

I generally like her, so I won't argue that one. But you have to agree that Kuja is one of the hottest chicks in the FF franchise


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like her eyepatch
> 
> I generally like her, so I won't argue that one. But you have to agree that Kuja is one of the hottest chicks in the FF franchise



Yes....dem hip...dat face...to bad she is so flat chested. I like all chest sizes...but that one is to flat chested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Ultros is always my girl of the day.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

No...eff Ultros. 

Oh, Nois, VastoLorDae, and CMX...anyone of you guys want an FF-themed sig? I get off work earlier this time today so I can whipp some up like I did with Noel. I need to practice my Photoshop skills.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone actually play Final Fantasy anymore?



Actually just played and finished FF X for the first time. Pretty good game, wish the main story was a little longer as it felt shorter than the others (and felt Lulu and especially Kimahri didn't get much development), but the wealth of sidequests more than made up for it.

I'm on Tales of Vesperia right now, pretty cool so far, though I'm wondering how much longer until the inevitable "ha, ha, we're going to deconstruct everything you've believed so far" plot twist will appear like in Symphonia and Abyss.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Who was Kimahri again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> No...eff Ultros.
> 
> Oh, Nois, VastoLorDae, and CMX...anyone of you guys want an FF-themed sig? I get off work earlier this time today so I can whipp some up like I did with Noel. I need to practice my Photoshop skills.


I already have a FF-themed set.  If you want to make another Ultros one I will not complain.


Doom85 said:


> Actually just played and finished FF X for the first time. Pretty good game, wish the main story was a little longer as it felt shorter than the others (and felt Lulu and especially Kimahri didn't get much development), but the wealth of sidequests more than made up for it.
> 
> I'm on Tales of Vesperia right now, pretty cool so far, though I'm wondering how much longer until the inevitable "ha, ha, we're going to deconstruct everything you've believed so far" plot twist will appear like in Symphonia and Abyss.


I need to replay FFX, I think. I sped through that game and hardly remember it at all.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

And yet you like Kuja. Imagine what would be if it was a she


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> No...eff Ultros.
> 
> Oh, Nois, VastoLorDae, and CMX...anyone of you guys want an FF-themed sig? I get off work earlier this time today so I can whipp some up like I did with Noel. I need to practice my Photoshop skills.



Oh can I please have one with Gilgamesh?


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I could use a new set Esura Should I specify anything?

My Ultros sets will be back after I get my degree[on the 30th of June that is]


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Who was Kimahri again?



The blue beast guy. Yeah, easy to forget, he barely even speaks for a good while, and then when he starts to he still rarely says anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I could use a new set Esura Should I specify anything?
> 
> My Ultros sets will be back after I get my degree[on the 30th of June that is]



Your sig has been crap for awhile now.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh can I please have one with Gilgamesh?


Sure. 



Nois said:


> I could use a new set Esura Should I specify anything?
> 
> My Ultros sets will be back after I get my degree[on the 30th of June that is]


That would be nice. So you want Ultros too?

EDIT: I feel insulted that people forgot Kimahri...how the fuck can you forget the awesome shit that is Kimahri but remember _Ultros_?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sure.



 sweet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I could use a new set Esura Should I specify anything?
> 
> My Ultros sets will be back after I get my degree[on the 30th of June that is]


Degree in what? 


Esura said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> That would be nice. So you want Ultros too?
> ...



What's Kimahri?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure to specify the Gilgamesh, you got 5 designs to choose from


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 115 hours?
> 
> I think once my new video card comes in I'll give FFXII another shot. Wait, I need a controller for that.  I guess I better order that, too.



Twelve is one of my favorites. Especially since you can remove the main character from your party if you wish :3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's Kimahri?







zenieth said:


> Make sure to specify the Gilgamesh, you got 5 designs to choose from



yeah...instead of the two of Ultros. Ugly squid form and blob form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Twelve is one of my favorites. Especially since you can remove the main character from your party if you wish :3


You could do that in FFVI. 


VastoLorDae said:


> yeah...instead of the two of Ultros. Ugly squid form and blob form.



I honestly don't remember anything with that name.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could do that in FFVI.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't remember anything with that name.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> That would be nice. So you want Ultros too?
> ...


Well, I think something along twelve or six would be nice. Preferably twelve cos I'm seariously lovin' that shir tight now.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Degree in what?



Teaching English as a foreign language.


Naruto said:


> Twelve is one of my favorites. Especially since you can remove the main character from your party if you wish :3



I acrually grinded so much I prefer wearing shit equipment so the game is a challenge


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

You want 12 Ultros in one sig? Say wha now?

Sizes would 500x200, the Esura standard. Bbl.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh...and....who exactly is the main character in XII?



Esura said:


> You want 12 Ultros in one sig? Say wha now?
> 
> Sizes would 500x200, the Esura standard. Bbl.



no XII Gilgamesh...if you were talking to me.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You want 12 Ultros in one sig? Say wha now?
> 
> Sizes would 500x200, the Esura standard. Bbl.


Ah nope, I'd like something FF XII. I like the aesthetic of that game. Ultros' going for a holiday till July.


VastoLorDae said:


> Oh...and....who exactly is the main character in XII?
> 
> no XII Gilgamesh...if you were talking to me.



It's Vaan. It was meant to be Bacsh, and the game was supposed to be more like FFT, but after Vagrant Story's idea of having an over 25yo protagonist turned out to be a bad idea they've changed the sript. Intriguingly Vaan was not supposed to be in the game at all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks vaguely familiar.


Vaguely.


Nois said:


> Well, I think something along twelve or six would be nice. Preferably twelve cos I'm seariously lovin' that shir tight now.
> 
> 
> Teaching English as a foreign language.
> ...


Where would you teach it?  Japan?



I want an Ultros that has more Ultros spawns attached to each tentacle, then more attached to each tentacle after that, creating an Ultros fractal.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where would you teach it?  Japan?


More like China really. They need ESL teachers like a jew needs kosher porn. And they pay zillions. But honestly, Imma probably stay in Poland with perhaps some small episode of abroad schooling [preferably Norway these days]



> I want an Ultros that has more Ultros spawns attached to each tentacle, then more attached to each tentacle after that, creating an Ultros fractal.



So what you ant is an Ultros fractal





Also, I just thought they could make Ultros into a spider next time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Ultros is to garbage to be in any other FF game. I thought we had this convo already.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ultros is to garbage to be in any other FF game. I thought we had this convo already.



You're making the sandpit mistake. The more you fight with me, the more probable I will glorify Ultros


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> You're making the sandpit mistake. The more you fight with me, the more probable I will glorify Ultros



In your absence I have grown more powerful. The more you glorify Ultros the stronger my Gilgamesh fandom gets.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> In your absence I have grown more powerful. The more you glorify Ultros the stronger my Gilgamesh fandom gets.



I will break the chain of hatred for you

....


Oh wait, Konoha Library is that way


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could do that in FFVI.



Yeah, but I like the main character in six.

My party in twelve was Balthier, Fran and Basch. Han Solo, Chewbacca and Obi-Wan respectively.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> It's Vaan. It was meant to be Bacsh, and the game was supposed to be more like FFT, but after Vagrant Story's idea of having an over 25yo protagonist turned out to be a bad idea they've changed the sript. Intriguingly Vaan was not supposed to be in the game at all



Apparently changed it a lot, IMHO the person most important to the story was Ashe, not Basch. Hell, the story almost seems to forget about Basch 2/3 into it until about the final two dungeons.

I actually like Vaan okay, they gave him a story and he works as a POV-type character. If there's a character who I question why they bothered to put into XII, it's Penelo. She contributes almost nothing to the story or other characters other than some interaction with Larsa (I think that was his name). But her fail is counter-balanced by Balthier's awesome-ness, so it's all good.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, but I like the main character in six.
> 
> My party in twelve was Balthier, Fran and Basch. Han Solo, Chewbacca and Obi-Wan respectively.



So the SW reference and sentiments are official

I like the way Balthier speaks. As for my party, since I'm OCD about levels and items and shit, I have two parties which I swap:

Vaan- Balthier- Penelo

Basch- Fran- Ashe

Somehow this works for me nicely.


Doom85 said:


> Apparently changed it a lot, IMHO the person most important to the story was Ashe, not Basch. Hell, the story almost seems to forget about Basch 2/3 into it until about the final two dungeons.
> 
> I actually like Vaan okay, they gave him a story and he works as a POV-type character. If there's a character who I question why they bothered to put into XII, it's Penelo. She contributes almost nothing to the story or other characters other than some interaction with Larsa (I think that was his name). But her fail is counter-balanced by Balthier's awesome-ness, so it's all good.


They almost completely rewrote the script actually. To me Ashe was the central character, and the rest of the team and their stories were circulating around her. She wasn't neccesary the protagonist, but a central char. As with The Great Gatsby if you like, Gatsby was more of a ploy, while Nick was the hero.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Vaan in early development was named Aqua and was going to be a white mage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> More like China really. They need ESL teachers like a jew needs kosher porn. And they pay zillions. But honestly, Imma probably stay in Poland with perhaps some small episode of abroad schooling [preferably Norway these days]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is cooler though. China is communist, I'd be afraid to stick around there for too long no matter how much they tempted me with monies. 


Ultros spider?  No way, man. They should stick to the Octopus.


Naruto said:


> Yeah, but I like the main character in six.
> 
> My party in twelve was Balthier, Fran and Basch. Han Solo, Chewbacca and Obi-Wan respectively.


Yeah, but VI didn't really have a clear-cut main character persay. They were almost all the main character.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Japan is cooler though. China is communist, I'd be afraid to stick around there for too long no matter how much they tempted me with monies.
> 
> 
> Ultros spider?  No way, man. They should stick to the Octopus.


 they should make him a fucking kraken-sized friend

As for the China, I wouldn't really want to move out of Europe much, unless for a short time. I'd love to remain at the uni though, as a science worker. Or a translator or something like that. 


> Yeah, but VI didn't really have a clear-cut main character persay. They were almost all the main character.



I thought the main char was the Locke-Terra duo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Hell yeah, Ultros final villain Kraken monster.  Bigger than Sin from FFX.


The main character in VI I always saw as being split between Locke, Celes, Terra, and even Sabin/Edgar to an extent.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeah, Ultros final villain Kraken monster.  Bigger than Sin from FFX.
> 
> 
> The main character in VI I always saw as being split between Locke, Celes, Terra, and even Sabin/Edgar to an extent.



I guess that's the part of the charm of that game. By having no direct protagonist, it didn't make you focus on just one person, and experience their stories like with FFII.

and if a whale with a castle on its head can be final vilain, a Kraken should do the trick just as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, it'd be so badass. Tentacles the size of the Empire State Building, ink blobs the size of city blocks covering the planet, and lolis everywhere sketching him.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

KIMAHRI AM RONSO!


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't like khimari at first, but then I developed him and he rapes as fuck.

Shame I beat JEcht with 2 hits from Tidus


----------



## Fran (Jun 6, 2011)

Kimahri wasn't really a fun character to develop in the game because of his really 'meh' overdrive. Wakka was the way to go, most people go for the clich? and make Auron OP, but on my second playthrough, I did Wakka and it paid off sooo well.

Of course that meant I spent years Blitzing and blitzing. Blitzball is boss.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude, Wakka's god in that game. With attack reels I slaughtered the dark aeons like lvl 3 flans.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like the way Balthier speaks.



Best voice actor in the entire Final Fantasy franchise, IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad I don't have FFX anymore.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

ffX made choosing my main party rather easy. Can you swim? Y/N

Y welp there you have it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

The only reason some people don't understand how lame FF 12 was is because Balthier himself goes a long way to mask how lame the game is.
But I can see past Balthier into the truth of the game it is bad.
Call me the prophet.
The black jesus if you will. 

FF12 is bad. 

My party was 

Balthier, Penelo and Asche.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Best voice actor in the entire Final Fantasy franchise, IMO.



True that, he's the motherfucking leading man afterall.




ensoriki said:


> The only reason some people don't understand how lame FF 12 was is because Balthier himself goes a long way to mask how lame the game is.
> But I can see past Balthier into the truth of the game it is bad.
> Call me the prophet.
> The black jesus if you will.
> ...


You're just hating cos you can't play it properly

Also, to each his own. I like the ost, the visuals with teh aesthetics mainly. The gameplay as well. Very demanding, and I can just walk about grinding as a means of venting when I need it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

FFVI is still better. 


That makes everything else unplayable.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 6, 2011)

You should all sub to this guy if you haven't:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAJbdt8mDYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MdHuA9x1gQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bmP17oeO8A[/YOUTUBE]

Flip through his channel; this guy's amazing.

Edit:
Aerith: 
JENOVA: 
Temple of the Ancients:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C34BzC7rnos[/YOUTUBE]

Imo the best battle theme.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it weird that I think I like XII more than X?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that is weird. You need to turn in your FF fan card.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

But all FFs need love

I mean, I liked X a lot, but XII is prettier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

To be honest I was really liking FFXII up until that damn tower. 

Maybe I will play both somewhere down the line and get an objective opinion.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I've not been to any tower yet It scares me that I am 115h in th game and I don't see myself getting anywhere near the end


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

how much do you grind? that's a freakishly high amount of time you've already spent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've not been to any tower yet It scares me that I am 115h in th game and I don't see myself getting anywhere near the end



Yeah, that's pretty crazy bro. I got to that tower in like 30 hours or something.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, last boss I fought was The Judge at mt. bur-ominasce, and I needed to equip shit stuff so I have time to steal what I want from him.

I'm at Phon coast now, with the entire party on lvl 53... Did I overdo it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

The problem with grinding for that many hours in lower areas is that you get exponentially more EXP in the later stages of the game. I'm pretty sure I was in my mid 60s by the time I hit the tower.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually grind at the start to get a head start, and then just go with the flow, and catch up on some levels. Also, I try to get the side quest summons as soon as possible, hence my grinding and exploring for mats, loot and other items.


----------



## Fran (Jun 6, 2011)

115 hours on FF12? Damn, can't remember my playtime for 12,but it was really low - completed everything and most of the doable sidequests very quickly.

10 on the other hand, I've got about 500 hours altogether


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

By the time you're done with FFXII you'll have like 1000000000 hours!


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I just like to walk about

Kk, time to sleep. Got a dissertation defence at 11am:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Just object to everything with ULTROS!


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> By the time you're done with FFXII you'll have like 1000000000 hours!



Agreed. With the way they only allow you to get Gil by selling loot, if you want to have your equipment constantly updated, plus even doing only some of the sidequests you'll easily be overleveled when you get to the final boss.

Like Nois, in X I took out Jecht in 2 hits by the time I got to the final boss since I had overleveled by that point. The monster arena was just too damn fun (though it was a bitch sometimes to find that ONE monster you need in a region), and I had LWs for Tidus, Yuna, and Auron, my main party. Also pulled the Tonberry trick a few times so that helped too.

I'm not sure where I'd rank between X and XII. XII had better combat but X offered more character diversity (at least until you get further into the Sphere Grid). XII had better graphics and wasn't as linear, but X had better characters generally (except Balthier > anyone in X) and story (though I like that XII took a different approach). I liked the sidequests more in X. I guess they're about the same.

I think the only FF I beat initially without grinding was VII. Just max your HP out with materia, and you're good to go against Sephiroth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

The only FF I didn't beat without grinding was... fucking never. Grinding is half the fun.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jun 6, 2011)

Armpits said:


> 115 hours on FF12? Damn, can't remember my playtime for 12,but it was really low - completed everything and most of the doable sidequests very quickly.
> 
> 10 on the other hand, I've got about 500 hours altogether



'completing' 12 should be higher than 10.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

So 

CMX - Ultros
Nois - FF12 Gilga
Dae - Not FF12 Gilga

Cool, give me a few hours...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

I am sorry....but I must be the only one that did not like Baltheir. He did not make the voice acting less blend and boring.



Esura said:


> So
> 
> CMX - Ultros
> Nois - FF12 Gilga
> ...



Yes FF5 Gilgamesh.:WOW


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Dae, not FF12 gilga means you could be ff5, ff8, ff9 or type 0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dae, not FF12 gilga means you could be ff5, ff8, ff9 or type 0



And I just said, here and now again, FF5 Gilgamesh!:WOW


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Dae




CMX 




You don't have to use it if you don't want to. Just something I was doing in my spare time. I couldn't figure out the appropriate text to use on the sig without making it look like shit so....I left it blank. It was hard finding decent renders of these two characters....seriously. Noel was easy as shit to find, just type Noel Vermillion in Google, bam. I type Gilgamesh or Ultros in Google I get some other shit or shit renders.

Nois you are next.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 6, 2011)

CMX should be this colored purple.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL

Squidbillies....thats Ultros alright.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

I almost bought FFX again today. I regret ever selling it. It was either that or eat, and sadly my stomach won. Took about 20 minutes to decide, though.

Then I got called in for an interview for a job. FFX will be played and raped this summer again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will use the set.

But in a week or 2.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I almost bought FFX again today. I regret ever selling it. It was either that or eat, and sadly my stomach won. Took about 20 minutes to decide, though.
> 
> *Then I got called in for an interview for a job*. FFX will be played and raped this summer again.



Congrats bro....wish I could get me one of those...I hate my job.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is it weird that I think I like XII more than X?



Not at all. For one thing, FFXII is very different from X. The first is, as often said by critics, very linear. XII...well, I can spend hours just wandering around as I've said before. Plus the Hunts are addictive.

That reminds me. FFX had the worst sidequests in any FF I've ever played. Just really awful and not fun.

FFX probably had a better soundtrack but XII's OST wasn't bad by any means. XII had better voice-acting and a more interesting, or at least more subtle, story than X.

Gameplay is equally enjoyable I think.

The antagonists in XII are undeniably better.  With FFX, you got Seymour. With XII you got fucking Dr. Cid.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm too scared to fight Zodiark 

If there was a save point near where you fight him like there is with Zalera it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

FFX only had like 5 side quests.

I hope XIII-2 has better exploration and side quests....of course....I still have to play XIII.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FFX only had like 5 side quests.
> 
> I hope XIII-2 has better exploration and side quests....of course....I still have to play XIII.



I just got it a week ago. My bro was like "don't get it. Its crap "
I'm like "Gotta complete the collection bro "
Won a 25$ gift card to gamestop, and it only cost me 18.

I was like "nothing beats free FF "

Now I just have to find my X-box connection attachments so I can actually play


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I just got it a week ago. My bro was like "don't get it. Its crap "
> I'm like "*Gotta complete the collection bro* "
> Won a 25$ gift card to gamestop, and it only cost me 18.
> 
> ...



Exactly, no matter what, gotta complete the collection. Though i will be borrowing before i actually buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking it, but I just drew the current one I have so I gotta use it a while. I'll save for later. 


dark messiah verdandi said:


> CMX should be this colored purple.


Yes. Although he doesn't have teeth, all octopuses should be purple and horny for womanflesh.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Not at all. For one thing, FFXII is very different from X. The first is, as often said by critics, very linear. XII...well, I can spend hours just wandering around as I've said before. Plus the Hunts are addictive.
> 
> That reminds me. FFX had the worst sidequests in any FF I've ever played. Just really awful and not fun.
> 
> ...


Well, I really liked X, it had that something to it. And XII... well, I'd say it was just the right time. I was longing for something less FFish, but still in the genre. Nice in looks, with good music, and with tremendous amount of hours to spend at. I literaly spend hours grinding rare games for loot and items.



Darth Sidious said:


> I'm too scared to fight Zodiark
> 
> If there was a save point near where you fight him like there is with Zalera it wouldn't be so bad



Fuck that, by the time I'll get to Zodiark my party is going to be like 80-90 in levels

Btw Formalhaut is broken. Easy to get multiple of those, and makes fighting Espers and the sort a child's play.


Fraust said:


> I almost bought FFX again today. I regret ever selling it. It was either that or eat, and sadly my stomach won. Took about 20 minutes to decide, though.
> 
> Then I got called in for an interview for a job. FFX will be played and raped this summer again.


Fuck food. College made me put on weight. Sitting at home and studying/writing my dissertation made me eat and not move almost at all. It fortunately payed off as I scored one of the only two As in my college this year. Yeah I'm that awesome

As for selling games for food. I'd rather starve than get rid of any of my FFs. And I know it's pathologic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Even Marvel understands that Ultros is the king:


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Was you dropped on your head as a baby or something?

Your Ultros obsession is freaking me out a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually was.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

I got hit by a car several years back... Does that make us weird CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

No, it makes us awesome for surviving.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

When you say it like that... my doctor said it's weird I survived and am not [insert the r-word]

Instead, My IQ's ~130


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine is like 50! 

We're fuckin' smart.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, kept it going for quite awhile. Has it been over a month now?

Wolverine sucks anyway, only good times with him is when magneto owns him...
Haven't read comics with him though, except ultimates.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Ultros love has no time table. It has been since before I was born and before he even existed in digital form.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

Ultros is Cthulhu's dad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Utlros is the father of creation. 

Here he is shitting out the Big Bang:



Note: the little specks are galaxies.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Funny how Ultros can only take on the likes of Wolverine....Wolverine.


Oh and Forgotten one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.that stupid squid.

Guess who the forgotten one in Marvel is called...GUESS!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 9, 2011)

Playing FFX right...I love Yuna haha!


----------



## Nois (Jun 9, 2011)

I hated Yuna until later in the game. Much like how I still hate Ashe...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to see about getting FFX for cheap at Gamestop or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I'm going to see about getting FFX for cheap at Gamestop or something.



 something cheap at gamestop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Well some times they have games for 4.99 or so.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

like sports games...and only if they are 5 years old.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2011)

Final Fantasy X is 15 at my gamestop. X-2 is 5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Fuck that noise. I'll order it off the Internet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Final Fantasy X is 15 at my gamestop. X-2 is 5.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck that noise. I'll order it off the Internet.






they still sell the pokemon ruby/saphire/emerald for over $20...gameboy advance games....for 20 dollars...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Fucking scalpers. They should be illegal.


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well some times they have games for 4.99 or so.



i bet those have stickers all over them. directly over the box cover and when you try to peal them off half of it still stays on or else you get that gross after stickiness ruining any and all display purposes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
VastoLorDae, Esura+, CrazyMoronX+
*

we missing a bro....


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> i bet those have stickers all over them. directly over the box cover and when you try to peal them off half of it still stays on or else you get that gross after stickiness ruining any and all display purposes



Amen...that shit bugs the living fucking hell out of me.

Couldn't they think of some other type of fucking adhesive that doesn't stick like fucking super glue on the cases?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

man I can not find a Suikoden 2 game under 50 dollars anywhere....


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Amen...that shit bugs the living fucking hell out of me.
> 
> Couldn't they think of some other type of fucking adhesive that doesn't stick like fucking super glue on the cases?



most times i refuse to buy a game in such condition regardless of how cheap.

why inconvenience themselves for the little people 



VastoLorDae said:


> man I can not find a Suikoden 2 game under 50 dollars anywhere....



you were trying?

lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

No, but point towards a direction and I will get one, Kage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> man I can not find a Suikoden 2 game under 50 dollars anywhere....



I have Suikoden II. 


Of course it's an ISO but I have it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have Suikoden II.
> 
> 
> Of course it's an ISO but I have it.



Why....why must you always test me CMX...


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No, but point towards a direction and I will get one, Kage.



i could point you in the direction of my cousins house who had a working copy. 

but he moved.

and was shortly incarcerated after.

and i don't know where his games ended up.

i knew i shouldn't have given it back to him when he asked


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

....gah....of course. Not only do you not know....but your source was....incarcerated. You sir have just taunted me. And I did not appreciate that....not one bit.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Although I think it'll only get higher from there...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I already saw that....so I am not gonna waste my time. I mean Xenogears is generally found more cheaper then Suikoden II...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Back in the day, yes sure I would have gone down the emulater route. But there is just something about these new sites I do not trust....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

What new sites? Just use demonoid or something.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Demonoid is the shit I use demonoid and btjunkie all the time

But for some reason the fact that I own a PS2 and PS2 games are all like $10 around here I'm not getting ISOs


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

The thing with my PS2 is that I have the older thingy, not the slim. So using any kind of Swap Magic Cd would require physical modding of the console


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

That's what we got emulators for. 


Slow, cumbersome, faulty, glitchy, incompatible emulators.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats why I don't use emus much.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

I use the PSX one. It's useful and works just right. PS2 is different though. Plus I really like the feel of  playing a nice original game on my console [sentiments of a person who never had much cash in the past and couldn't get all the good stuff]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats why I don't use emus much.





Nois said:


> I use the PSX one. It's useful and works just right. PS2 is different though. Plus I really like the feel of  playing a nice original game on my console [sentiments of a person who never had much cash in the past and couldn't get all the good stuff]



ePSXe is almost flawless. In fact, you can make the games better than PSX games. SNES emulators and older are also flawless/better. 

It's just the new stuff that isn't up to snuff (and even then it's very good).


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ePSXe is almost flawless. In fact, you can make the games better than PSX games. SNES emulators and older are also flawless/better.
> 
> It's just the new stuff that isn't up to snuff (and even then it's very good).



Completely agreed. ePSXe actually made my FF IX MUUUCH better than it would be normally. Doesn't change the fact that I'd like to have an original to play on my PS2:ho

ZSNES is part of my childhood. IF it were not for that thing I wouldn't have played FF VI. FF VI carts are as rare as life in space.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Completely agreed. ePSXe actually made my FF IX MUUUCH better than it would be normally. Doesn't change the fact that I'd like to have an original to play on my PS2:ho



I tried to play FFIX on ePSXe; it didn't work and no matter how much I tweaked it I couldn't get it to function.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Should you have any problems I'll be more than happy to send you my ePSXe with it's working config

Provided it's not some hardware issue, it works like a charm.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Should you have any problems I'll be more than happy to send you my ePSXe with it's working config
> 
> Provided it's not some hardware issue, it works like a charm.



Thank you. I wonder if something is wrong with my rom, actually.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

I got 'em ISOs, a remnant from my friend back in postgrad school. I wanted to borrow his FFIX, but since he cherished the thing, he made me a DVD with ISOs of it. Then we graduated and don't have contact with each other anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

FFIX's settings were tricky for me at first too, but it was pretty smooth after you get it hammered out. 

I guess nobody read my emulation thread though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Should you have any problems I'll be more than happy to send you my ePSXe with it's working config
> 
> Provided it's not some hardware issue, it works like a charm.



I've been having problems running ePSXe as well and thats why I turned to PSX. if its not too much trouble...


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I've been having problems running ePSXe as well and thats why I turned to PSX. if its not too much trouble...



Workin' on it, please stand by


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I really liked X, it had that something to it. And XII... well, I'd say it was just the right time. I was longing for something less FFish, but still in the genre. Nice in looks, with good music, and with tremendous amount of hours to spend at. I literaly spend hours grinding rare games for loot and items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya man.

Thow if it was ff12 not so much....  only ff I refuse to beat.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I know what people hold against it. Can't really say I'm in that crowd. I really enjoy it. Though It can get on my nerves. I just stop playing for a day then and it's all fine. Plus, It's cool since IT's my go-to when work/school/life gets tiring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

So I started playing FFIV on the PSP. 

After the initial ridiculousness of the ease of the game it does get gradually more difficult. That's good.

Nostalgia bomb!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad you all have not emulated your souls all the way yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Emulators are good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

I KNOW THAT DAMMIT!...but still...I understand doing that with older games...but you can still find PS1 games around easy darn it!


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I KNOW THAT DAMMIT!...but still...I understand doing that with older games...but you can still find PS1 games around easy darn it!



Not here, and not in good shape


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Not here, and not in good shape



 You...are kind of right...ONLY kind of.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 10, 2011)

The Square of today doesn't deserve my money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

PSX games aren't that common. And especially not quality ones. People don't know how to fucking handle a CD these days.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You...are kind of right...ONLY kind of.


ONLY's good... If there be ckracks, there will be fissures


CrazyMoronX said:


> PSX games aren't that common. And especially not quality ones. People don't know how to fucking handle a CD these days.



I think the problem is that they did not know how to handle them back then more than it is now. 

Those of them that still give a darn and haven't 'grown up' probably hit themselves on the head with a crowbar when they remember whathappened to all those FFs, Chrono Crosses and all that jazz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure people still don't know what the fuck they're doing. But you are right that they used to know even less.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Considering that Cole's axiom is in effect, it's gonna be worse.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

I played Final fantasy XIII at a friend's house today and I didnt like it at all. 

But I probably can't really judge the game, as I didn't play it _that_ long..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I played Final fantasy XIII at a friend's house today and I didnt like it at all.
> 
> But I probably can't really judge the game, as I didn't play it _that_ long..


You can judge it. It sucks.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can judge it. It sucks.





Yeah, it really didn't appeal to me in any way.

Though I hope versus'll be amazing.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, it really didn't appeal to me in any way.
> 
> Though I hope versus'll be amazing.



Well, it better be

Btw you guys now what is crap? the Dolphin emulator


----------



## Fran (Jun 10, 2011)

psX-e emulator is the king


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I played Final fantasy XIII at a friend's house today and I didnt like it at all.
> 
> But I probably can't really judge the game, as I didn't play it _that_ long..



Same experience.
Didn't like what I played, reminded me a lot of FF12 which was garbage.

Planning to stick with my gut this time and not get suckered into playing something of FF12 calibur again.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Completely agreed. ePSXe actually made my FF IX MUUUCH better than it would be normally. *Doesn't change the fact that I'd like to have an original to play on my PS2:ho*
> 
> ZSNES is part of my childhood. IF it were not for that thing I wouldn't have played FF VI. FF VI carts are as rare as life in space.





Square actually still prints out FFVIII, FFIX, FFAnthology (which has FFVI and V), AND FFChronology (FFIV and Chrono Trigger) and Chrono Cross.

Its the reason why you can get that shit dumb cheap compared to FFVII and the games before it. I actually bought FFVIII, IX, and Anthology like a few months back for nostalgia sake from Amazon since my old copies of these games are as worn out as a used condom.


----------



## Savior (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm....looks like FFXIII-2 pt should be somewhat of an improvement from the previews I've seen. Hopefully they saw some of the things which fans didn't like and improved on it.
Still don't really like the gameplay. It's much more fun to actually control all the members in your party imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Square actually still prints out FFVIII, FFIX, FFAnthology (which has FFVI and V), AND FFChronology (FFIV and Chrono Trigger) and Chrono Cross.
> 
> Its the reason why you can get that shit dumb cheap compared to FFVII and the games before it. I actually bought FFVIII, IX, and Anthology like a few months back for nostalgia sake from Amazon since my old copies of these games are as worn out as a used condom.


Holy fuck $239.99 for FFVII


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah people charge ridiculous amounts for shit on amazon and ebay for those games. Nobody in this day in age or right mind wants to pay that much for a game. They do not want it that badly.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember when my friend bought a brand new FFVII for $20 Shit was epic, he then sold it for like $60, after several years.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

I got FFVII like new for 40 bucks from Ebay a few months back tthough.

Lets just say I wish I held on to my old PS1 games though, as it is a pain in my motherfucking ass to find reasonable prices for any PS1 games thats not the ones I listed previously. I might as well hack a fucking PSP...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Xenogears is the only rareish PS1 title with a reasonable price range.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Speaking of Xeno....I feel like playing Xenosaga Trilogy over. Thx guys.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of Xeno....I feel like playing Xenosaga Trilogy over. Thx guys.


What Trilogy?

There is only two Xenosaga games....I and III. I don't know why they called the second one III for though....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

I have had the trillogy for like X amount of years....still have only played I...I think I might play them.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> What Trilogy?
> 
> There is only two Xenosaga games....I and III. I don't know why they called the second one III for though....


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Joke went riiiight over your head...sigh...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura blanks out Xenosaga II.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, went over my head. Didn't even think bout it. I actually forgot most that happened in II, or III for that matter ><


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura blanks out Xenosaga II.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Yep, went over my head. Didn't even think bout it. I actually forgot most that happened in II, or III for that matter ><



Xenosaga II is the DMC2 of the Xenosaga games to many fans.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I may stick to my undub versions of xenosaga I and III. Funny enough, I don't remember seeing an undub for II. Maybe because it was so much fail.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

fuck. i'm stuck outside my house. No keys in my bag means i need to wait till my fam gets back from the store...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> fuck. i'm stuck outside my house. No keys in my bag means i need to wait till my fam gets back from the store...



The reason you can not find your keys is because in your belief in Ultros.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

It's rather because I don't like to wear the same clothes in succession, so When I wore my cardigan today, the keys were left in my blazer

Does your belief in Gilgamesh mean that you carry around shitloads of equipment and never really get to use it properly?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> It's rather because I don't like to wear the same clothes in succession, so When I wore my cardigan today, the keys were left in my blazer
> 
> Does your belief in Gilgamesh mean that you carry around shitloads of equipment and never really get to use it properly?



No it means I always have the right equipment.pek


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Which reminds me. Gilgamesh has all the right equipment, but always fails and loses. They should make one of the future final bosses an incarnation of Gilgamesh to redeem him a bit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

He does not fail. He just does not try. There is no menace behind his fights after V.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, after the ass-whoopin he got in V he slowly fell don and became a bum/thief in IX. Then, after seeing Yojimbo being cool, he decided to get a grip on himself and came back in XII as a cool bro. But even that dog didn't help him. 

Which brings us to this: A trying Gilgamesh fails to Vaan and Co.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

You sure did get the history of Gilgamesh wrong.

 But i can tell you Ultros's real easy. He tries and fails to rape all the woman and girls in FFVI. At the same time gets his ass kicked the whole game. Decides to retire and run the cash register at the collisseum. Gets fat and by time he tries to make his come back becomes a big fat useless blob. The end.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

At least he doesn't lose to the point where he gives out all his clothes every time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Its called being polite and a good sport!

And what has Ultros ever given to the people who have defeated him, hhhmmm?


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Free tickets to a "see Gilgamesh get ass-whooped again" show at the colloseum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Free tickets to a "see Gilgamesh get ass-whooped again" show at the colloseum







GTFO TOPIC NOW!


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, I can stop trollin' you now. Your heart might burst


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 11, 2011)

Started playing 5 again.
Never got to finish :c

Grinding like a beast to get my AP up.
Almost finished the black mage class with one hour on the clock.
Going to try and master the wind temple classes before 06:00


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

I just bought FFII for PSP and currently bidding on FFI for PSP

Maybe I'll like it better than the Dawn of Souls version....shit was hard. I heard that the PSP versions are easier.

Sucks non of my UMDs will work on Vita. I almost don't want to buy it until quite a few years later where it will have its own large library.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 11, 2011)

The magic system sucks so unbelievably hard on FFII its not even funny 

seriously I had Ultima on Lv 10 and it hardly even dealt 300 damage. Fuck this game.


----------



## Nois (Jun 12, 2011)

I have the feeling that were I to play FFII, all of my chars would be physical rapists

Also, just so Vasto's heart rate doesn't fall too low


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Man, FFIV pisses me off. 

Fucking cunts keep running out of MP.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 13, 2011)

Someones enjoying Tellah's 90 MP adventure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuck Tellah. I got Rydia now. Problem is summons take too much fucking MP.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck Tellah. I got Rydia now. Problem is summons take too much fucking MP.



They do indeed. But FF XII espers are fucking MP sinks. And my characters could solo the bitches


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Summons have been sucking hard lately. Especially in FFXIII. They were literally useless.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Summons have been sucking hard lately. Especially in FFXIII. They were literally useless.


There hardly useless in 13, without them farming turtles would be a hella lot harder, and early game they are usefull for reviving your party if thing go bad, even if their damage output isn't that great.

I will agree on 12 thow on being mp hog, and mp being a fucking bitch in that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> There hardly useless in 13, without them farming turtles would be a hella lot harder, and early game they are usefull for reviving your party if thing go bad, even if their damage output isn't that great.
> 
> I will agree on 12 thow on being mp hog, and mp being a fucking bitch in that game.



After trying Odin a couple times and being the shittiest thing since the Chocobo summon, I decided all summons suck dicks and never used them.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> There hardly useless in 13, without them farming turtles would be a hella lot harder, and early game they are usefull for reviving your party if thing go bad, even if their damage output isn't that great.
> 
> I will agree on 12 thow on being mp hog, and mp being a fucking bitch in that game.



I guess thats what we get for those broken quickening abilities.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> There hardly useless in 13, without them farming turtles would be a hella lot harder, and early game they are usefull for reviving your party if thing go bad, even if their damage output isn't that great.
> 
> I will agree on 12 thow on being mp hog, and mp being a fucking bitch in that game.



Actually I like the MP system in XII. And summons eating up all that mana also has merit in them being demons of awesome power and whatnot. It's just hard to find them useful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

FFXII summons were garbage if I remember correctly. I tried a few and hated it.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 13, 2011)

13 summons looked cool atleast, dispute almost being Micheal Bay transformers. 

Alexander is a fucking beast. Nothing is better then a giant walking  castle that shoots lazers and rockets


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

I like collecting them, as the restrictions on the summon fights are hell of a challenge

Imagine beating a 250k HP friend with attack command blocked


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I liked FFX's summon system the most. It's what I envision an actual summon would be like.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

True, X's summons were really good. The most useless summons I'd say was VIII. They were just there so you could use their abilities, the summons attacks were useless because you could output more damage than they could.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought FFVIII's summons were all right, actually. Though I never really used them after a certain point (then again I didn't use *anyone* but Squall after a certain point either).


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually think that XII was the closest to the proper way one would use a summon. You call it and it fights alongside your party. Meaning the party should be in fact controllable like they are normally, but with a mofo monster as a guest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought FFVIII's summons were all right, actually. Though I never really used them after a certain point (then again I didn't use *anyone* but Squall after a certain point either).



You just let squall hangin' by himself in battle?

I liked using irvine because his ultimate weapon was badass and I loved shooting that pulse ammo.



Nois said:


> I actually think that XII was the closest to the proper way one would use a summon. You call it and it fights alongside your party. Meaning the party should be in fact controllable like they are normally, but with a mofo monster as a guest.



I didn't mind the summon fighting with me as I was fighting, only problem with that was I couldn't order it what I wanted to be done, they were doing they're on thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually think that XII was the closest to the proper way one would use a summon. You call it and it fights alongside your party. Meaning the party should be in fact controllable like they are normally, but with a mofo monster as a guest.


I remember the FFXII summons were pretty weak. I vaguely remember some leveling system or something but honestly I never bothered. 


Murakazu said:


> You just let squall hangin' by himself in battle?
> 
> I liked using irvine because his ultimate weapon was badass and I loved shooting that pulse ammo.
> 
> ...



Basically. I only used one move on him and basically soloed the game that way. I couldn't figure out how to make anyone worth a shit.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You just let squall hangin' by himself in battle?
> 
> I liked using irvine because his ultimate weapon was badass and I loved shooting that pulse ammo.
> 
> ...


International Zodiac Job system allowed you to control the Espers.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember the FFXII summons were pretty weak. I vaguely remember some leveling system or something but honestly I never bothered.
> 
> 
> Basically. I only used one move on him and basically soloed the game that way. I couldn't figure out how to make anyone worth a shit.



They are actually motherfucking monstrous if you use the proper one. Like, there was this boss that only used fire on my party. Belias drained that fire and pwned the shit out of the boss laughing like a mad man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Well maybe if I ever decide to play FFXII again I'll give her a shot. I might do that once I get my gamepad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> International Zodiac Job system allowed you to control the Espers.



Didn't know that since I never played that version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

But it's a better version, right? I want it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it's a better version, right? I want it.



Same here, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it's a better version, right? I want it.





Murakazu said:


> Same here, I'll definitely look into it.



From what I know, it's a FFXII improved based on fan-feedback. Adds more scenes, mobs, shiznits etc. The job system makes the playthrough style-dependent and imo much more difficult. Also more challenging. The gfx are tweaed/upgraded too.

It makes me think that it's more of an Ivalice game with the changes. Mainly due to the job system. you get 12 jobs

Lawlz, funny how I seem to give advice on FFXII 

Everyone needs a niche


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I want more jobs. 


I remember reading about that back when FFXII was a new game. Some kinda of samurai class I wanted to try to something.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want more jobs.
> 
> 
> I remember reading about that back when FFXII was a new game. Some kinda of samurai class I wanted to try to something.



There's a samurai and a ninja class

And proper tanks too


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

The International Zodiac Job System is indeed freakin' awesome. My main party - Ashe, Balthier and Basch - is always the same... Red Mage, Machinist and Mononofu respectively.

I think the Red Mage in FFXII is actually my favourite incarnation of the job. They get White, Black, Time, Green _and_ Arcane Magicks. If that wasn't enough, they also get Souleater, 12 Magick Lores on their Board, Spellbound, Inquisitor _and_ can equip Greatswords, Mystic/Heavy Armour and Shields.

Basically, they get a little of everything in terms of skills and magicks and they get nearly all the best equipment to boot. Having five exclusive spells ain't too shabby, either. Ardor is second only to Scathe for sheer damage and only Red Mages can use it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait, that's only in Japanese? That shit ain't International and I don't want it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> Haven't you been to the General RPG thread lately? demonoid links be flyin' there



Thats good to know.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there an english version of XII international zodiac thinga-ma-bob?


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

If I had an NTSC console and a slim at that, I'd play the int job system



Naruto said:


> Is there an english version of XII international zodiac thinga-ma-bob?


Scroll two posts up

I am also very amused with the INTERNATIONAL editions which are somehow Japan exclusive most of the time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah that makes a lot of sense, right? Fuckin' Japan.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

you kno what's the silliest thing about them? back in the mid 2000s the Jap govt issued a bill prohobiting the export of hentai games as to prevent its harmful effects on the poor foreigners


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

But.  I want my tentacle ranger hentai lolis.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know if it's still in effect, but there's considerably less English lang. hentai games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I have seen a couple translated but the number of actual hentai games I've played can be counted without any fingers at all.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

I see what you did there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Because they're all wrapped tightly around my cock!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2011)

FF international games...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF international games...



Ultros is better than Gilgamesh.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because they're all wrapped tightly around my cock!


Great minds think alike


VastoLorDae said:


> FF international games...



Japanese people and their new semantic associations


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is better than Gilgamesh.



seems someone else is in need of a lesson...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Compulsorily, you'll have to forgive me.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 14, 2011)

So, I just started playing XIII, why the hatred?
that game is SWEET. Reminds me of X's field gameplay, XII's progression system, and has this sick, future-punk atmosphere, that just blows my mind.

Also, the combat system is superior.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So, I just started playing XIII, why the hatred?
> that game is SWEET. Reminds me of X's field gameplay, XII's progression system, and has this sick, future-punk atmosphere, that just blows my mind.
> 
> Also, the combat system is superior.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hah 

I thought the characters would be less endearing. They aren't.
Snow's romance is just...breathtaking.
I wanna be like him when I grow up. A total Bro, who finds the girl that completes him.Also a MAN.
Bro after my own heart 

Lightning's attitude is closed, but understandable (you get a girl tough enough to join the military FOR SERIOUS, and she ain't gonna be vanille. Protective, stern, and practical.) Also, It makes me WANT to see her softer side.

Sazh is funny and cool, yet obviously Cynical and tortured. Something about his son??? Sazhy-Sahz Love the kids 

Hope?
Hope is faithful. Hope is zealously faithful, but that just shows how young he is. He can only cling on to the memory and teachings of his mom, because without them, he HAS no hope.

Vanille?
Optimistic girl with a staff.
What... they NEED Vanille with Lightning and Fang. All that Psuedo-testosterone, and without a girl, it'd be a virtual sausage fest.

Fang.
I only know what I Do from the owner's manual.
Tough chick, swarthy, uses a double spear.
probably won't be using her much.



Favorite characters right now?
Lightning,snow, and Hope.
Sazh though...


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

Niiice. I'm glad you are enjoying it so far.

Although you may end up using Fang more than you realize. She is one of the better characters in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

So I'm almost to the end of FFIV. I've only clocked 11 hours. What the hell? I even did all the side stuff.  Now part of that could be due to the easier gameplay with the PSP version or something, I don't know, but gameplay time shouldn't be measured in grinding.

So far it's kind of what I remembered it to be, but I don't get why people tout it as #1. It's obviously inferior to FFVI. In every way imaginable. Still a great game, but now I remember why I've always had it ranked under about 4 games on my top RPG list.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 14, 2011)

NO one is saying is a bad game because its great.

unFortunately it has a lot of negatives to it like the tube like gameplay. If the whole game was like chapter 11 with grand pulse it would be awsome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Battle system was ass.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

FFIV was the only one I got 100% complete without the help of any website, or multiple replays. Which I have yet to decide to be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot of secrets and stuff but they are really obvious and easy to find. I still remembered where about 90% of them were off the top of my head despite not playing the game for 5+ years.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I was surprised back in my first playthrough when I got the apparently best sword just out of the blue, because I went for the "this generic shit here and there". Still, I think the game to be awesome as hell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it's a good game, but it doesn't live up to the hype. It never did live up to the hype, which is why I never really had it rated too incredibly high. I don't get why people do. 

I think the most frustrating thing about this game is that you keep getting and losing characters. You get one guy, like him, he dies or goes missing randomly. Then you get a shitface like Edward.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's a good game, but it doesn't live up to the hype. It never did live up to the hype, which is why I never really had it rated too incredibly high. I don't get why people do.
> 
> I think the most frustrating thing about this game is that you keep getting and losing characters. You get one guy, like him, he dies or goes missing randomly. Then you get a shitface like Edward.



Edward's a typical... Edward... If you catch my drift


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I might. You mean to say he's like Edward Cullen, a gay glittery failure of a man that can't do anything right?


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I might. You mean to say he's like Edward Cullen, a gay glittery failure of a man that can't do anything right?



Plus, if he'd have a guitar or a banjo, he'd probably get stabbed with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuckin' harp sucks ass man. 

When I get to the part where you can build your team I'll make the shittiest one possible just because:

Edward
Cid
Rosa
Tellah
Parom

I'd run out of MP after two battles and then die horribly.


----------



## Fran (Jun 14, 2011)

oh, you're not playing the ds port cmx?

ds one was amaaaaaaazing


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember that stuff being hard to take care of. You should as Gaawa about IV. I bet she knows some magic voodoo shenanigans that would help you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

The DS one wasn't free either. 


Besides, I was planning on maybe getting that down the road eventually. But now that I've played the PSP one I don't have the itch.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

You know what I'd like a new RPG series I could get into along my beloved FF. There are days when I long for an awesome series, with awesome plots, and characters, and the gameplay of gods


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

They should make more Romancing Saga games. They used to be so damn epic. They kind of fucked up with the Unlimited Saga thing.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

Ewww not SAGA.

Give me more SMT games.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like a mash up of FF and Suikoden, plus some of the better shit in other games, like Ie, having several awesome games that take place simultaneously in different parts of the world, and then in each of the game your team meets the other team. And then with the final of the series, you get an army of teams like Suikoden, with your saves transferred from the other games:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'd like a mash up of FF and Suikoden, plus some of the better shit in other games, like Ie, having several awesome games that take place simultaneously in different parts of the world, and then in each of the game your team meets the other team. And then with the final of the series, you get an army of teams like Suikoden, with your saves transferred from the other games:ho



Yeah, that'd be cool. There is an SNES game that is kind of like that. Kinda.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

What's the name of that game?

Golden sun had something in that design, with the codes and saves and shit. I really liked that part about the game. That in order to get the best stuff you really had to master two parts of the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't remember. 


It was either Dual Orb or something else. It was probably something else. You better just play ever SNES RPG that was translated to English just to be sure.


----------



## BVB (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm replaying X-2 right now. 

That whitemage-farming-trick is nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I'm replaying X-2 right now.
> 
> That whitemage-farming-trick is nice.



What the hell is that? I still have that game. I might play it again some day. 


Also, after looking over it I think it was either this:



Or this:




I'm leaning toward the latter. I hardly remember playing Wozz.


----------



## BVB (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is that? I still have that game. I might play it again some day.
> 
> 
> Also, after looking over it I think it was either this:
> ...



start a fight with a weak fiend, let all three chicks be whitemages, put something on the X-button of your controller, they'll cast pray non-stop, go afk and enjoy your AP's. 

while I'm idling here, the whitemages are farming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

APs, huh?  

Well maybe after I'm done with FFIV and Demon Hunter and maybe FFX I might try it out. But I'm not making any promises.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> APs, huh?
> 
> Well maybe after I'm done with FFIV and Demon Hunter and maybe FFX I might try it out. But I'm not making any promises.



Yes you are making promises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Nuh-uh! 


By the time I finish those games I might just buy Dungeon Seige III. Then by the time I'm done with that, Torchlight II might be out. Then I'll forget all about this little discussion and all you people!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2011)

I won't forget it...I will bring it up every time you post here...


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

lol japan. They should include this as a minigame in the next FF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish I could go on a gameshow like that. Does he get to fuck her brains out if he makes it up the incline?


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> lol japan. They should include this as a minigame in the next FF.


It looks like that guy is wearing a diaper.....

Then again anything is better then the minigames in ff10 fucking chocobo racing.


----------



## Jing (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

Man the difficulty in FFIV really spikes at the final dungeon. 

I don't remember it being that bad. But I'm gonna grind my way to freedom.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

So has anyone checked out the Squall is Dead Theory yet?



This theory makes Final Fantasy VIII make a lot more sense than taking the story at face value. Its a good read.

EDIT: Damn my post count has gone down! I was at over 10,000 posts a week ago.


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So has anyone checked out the Squall is Dead Theory yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I've read it some time ago. A nice theory, would fit the VIII. I don't know if I like it personally though. As in, if I'd like if it was true.


----------



## BVB (Jun 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So has anyone checked out the Squall is Dead Theory yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow impressive.. that mindfucked me.

Could be true.. would explain the otherwise shit-story.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it as difficult as this CMX?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 17, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So has anyone checked out the Squall is Dead Theory yet?



While it's a nice theory, it's difficult to fathom that Square would put such a huge twist in the game only to hint at it so subtly, as stated in the article... but of course, coming out later in the year, block buster The Sixth Sense hadn't been there to teach them.

Moreover, pulling the plug on the "romance" so soon and so abruptly would seriously undermine the undeniable theme of love (it's even in the logo). Apart from that single case of dry humping his leg after being rescued, Rinoa still despises Squall at the point when this theory takes flight.

Prior to this "revelation", fans were pretty much convinced that everything was real and the distorted flashback of Squall's in the ending sequence was due to him being lost in time - a state from which Rinoa with her sorceress powers had to save him. We simply didn't read more into the plot, script and characters, because all three had been so poor and superficial from the beginning. In other words, the well had dried up, and there was NOTHING at the bottom.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone mention again I'm never here, imma choke bitches


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2011)

But you aren't though buddy.


----------



## Nois (Jun 19, 2011)

Fear not, em bitches who say that is not you

You mah barh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Is it as difficult as this CMX?



No, more. You have to level up way more.


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, more. You have to level up way more.



Those japanese shows are killing me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked that one where you had to fight a tow line to reach a naked woman.


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked that one where you had to fight a tow line to reach a naked woman.



Seen that one

But dude, there was this show where the chicks had to rub ice cubes on their bodies. The cubes had some shits in them.

Or that one where the chick was dressed in a wool dress, and they had to walk in a horse mill to trear the dress


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, Japan is a strange wonderland that just keeps giving you more and more.


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

I once saw a japanese commercial marathon... Dude, shit's broken

EDIT: Silly FFXII is easy as fuck


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

So I'm making a Final Fantasy Mafia game. There's going to be a lot of new things put into the mafia game, mostly catering to the fanbase. I'm probably going to write the write ups in a turn based fashion as well. 

Yes, CMX, there will be Terra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

But I don't like mafia games.


----------



## BVB (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't get Mafia games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

The one I played it went defunct the day after I kicked the most ass. It was very disappointing.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

Luckily I'm not an inactive mod


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Luckily. 


Can I be Ultros? If you say yes then I am in. I will also settle for Umaro.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2011)

Mafia's the best My English teacher would always make us finish our lessons early [if we performed well] and as a reward we got to play mafia. Shit's helpful for developing your thinking.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

We'll see when the game is released. No guarantees, but there is a good chance you can get it 

There will be a Gilgamesh vs Ultros theme going on as well.  I actually thought of it because of this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Well you alert me once it starts.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure. Want to auto sign up for my game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure, put me down for Tentacle Rapist.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd like a role too

Oh, and glad us four muchachos inspired a creative thought:ho


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are the roles for the game. The independents are hidden though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Should be good. Gonna murder everybody.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We'll see when the game is released. No guarantees, but there is a good chance you can get it
> 
> There will be a *Gilgamesh vs Ultros* theme going on as well.  I actually thought of it because of this thread.



There is no fight...just Gilgamesh slaughtering some stupid squid...and it will be glorious.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2011)

You can make Gilgamesh a regular townie and Ultros be unlynchable, unkillable....and Gilgamesh would still win. Truth.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 players are needed. Sign up while they're still fresh


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure, I'll sign up.


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2011)

Accepted the hunt for Gilgamesh


Bitch's going down, and I'm taking all his stuff


Without the useles fake swords


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome sign me up, fool.



Nois said:


> Accepted the hunt for Gilgamesh
> 
> 
> Bitch's going down, and I'm taking all his stuff
> ...



Please you wish you could use the fake swords...go back to being locked out of your own house again.


----------



## Esura (Jun 25, 2011)

Should I play Final Fantasy XI?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy mafia list_ 





1. CrazyMoronX
2. Nois
3. sarun uchiha
4. St. Lucifer
5. Legend
6. LegendaryBeauty (depends)
7. Sphyer
8. Shima Tetsuo
9. Homestuck
10. Chiba
11. Sora
12. Fear
13. Fireworks
14. Ishamael
15. Thdyingbreed
16. ETT
17. Raven Rider
18. Narcissus
19. Jαmes
20. Shin - Zangetsu
21. VastoLorDae
22. strongarm85


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Should I play Final Fantasy XI?


No           .

What's this Final Fantasy Versus thing I keep hearing about?


----------



## Nois (Jun 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No           .
> 
> What's this Final Fantasy Versus thing I keep hearing about?



Versus XIII is part of the XIII Fabula Nova Cristalis compilation. As is supposed to be the new FFVII in terms of breakthrough and awesome. We've been waiting for it for a WHILE now.



VastoLorDae said:


> Awesome sign me up, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Please you wish you could use the fake swords...go back to being locked out of your own house again.


That hurt

Then again, see how your idol is all expensive clothes and fail gadgets? he's one of the dudebro community for sure


----------



## 321orez (Jun 25, 2011)

I just got FFVIII and FFIX PS1 games in the mail today!  

The original versions too. Unfortunately IX didn't have instructions and both cases won't hold the discs properly but I only payed $20 for those 2 games. I love ebay! I also bought FFVI for the Super Famicon. I dunno why I even bought it cause I can't play it...I figure I might be able to make some money off it though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> That hurt
> 
> Then again, see how your idol is all expensive clothes and fail gadgets? he's one of the dudebro community for sure



Fail gadgets!? you call the void fail!? Oh my god did you guys hear that!? he called the void fail!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

FF9 is quality.


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

321orez said:


> I just got FFVIII and FFIX PS1 games in the mail today!
> 
> The original versions too. Unfortunately IX didn't have instructions and both cases won't hold the discs properly but I only payed $20 for those 2 games. I love ebay! I also bought FFVI for the Super Famicon. I dunno why I even bought it cause I can't play it...I figure I might be able to make some money off it though



If you got those two off Amazon brand new, you would have had instructions and awesome case.



FFVIII and IX are like 15 bucks or less brand new on there. Square still makes copies of those games for some dumbass reason.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm trying to spend the least amount I can. My total was $20 including  shipping, I prolly woulda had to pay around $30+ using amazon. If it  matters, they are the black label versions, which some peeps value more.  (They do look better either way)

 I still need to get Chronicles and Anthology as well....and VII, but that's a whole different story


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

321orez said:


> I'm trying to spend the least amount I can. My total was $20 including  shipping, I prolly woulda had to pay around $30+ using amazon. If it  matters, they are the black label versions, which some peeps value more.  (They do look better either way)
> 
> I still need to get Chronicles and Anthology as well....and VII, but that's a whole different story



Unless you are some collector, black label, green label, yellow banner whatever, makes no difference. Just a different cover. Also, with $30+ you would have had brand new factory sealed (or refurbed, cause some are, hard to tell though) GH copy with perfect case. My copy of FFIX actually has the year 2010 printed on the disc next to its original release date. Also has Square Enix on it. 

Also, Chronicles and Anthology is just as cheap as well. Then again, you are pretty lucky on getting a black label FFVIII and IX _that_ cheap, cause people like to overcharge like hell black label versions, which is why I don't buy em. Give me a GH. 

But good luck. Jewel cases were the worse thing ever back in the day, and I don't want to go back to them. So easy to break and scratch.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 26, 2011)

Not a collector at all, I just like the art side of video games, even if it's something as trivial as GH or not. I also bought  VI for SFamicom, just cause of how it looks. It includes the box+manual which look pretty cool.

Btw, playing IX right now and I can already tell Vivi is gonna be one of my favorite characters in the game


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fail gadgets!? you call the void fail!? Oh my god did you guys hear that!? he called the void fail!



You just put words in my mouth I didin't say, so you can turn people against me... How sweet

As for PSX games, I just checked how good a PSX emulator for android handles VII-IX. I'm going to waste a year of my life again:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Emulators can not beat having the actual disk!...until they break....then yeah....emulator. seiken densetsu 3


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Emulators can not beat having the actual disk!...until they break....then yeah....emulator. seiken densetsu 3



I have disks for VII, VIII and IX actually. I just won't be able to carry all my final fantasies in mah pocket

And once I get mah new phone, imma have FFI-IX on it Also, all the other cool stuffs and games will go there


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No           .
> 
> What's this Final Fantasy Versus thing I keep hearing about?



The most overhyped game currently in development, basically. Everyone thinks it's going to be the next FFVII just because it's a Action RPG made by Nomura.


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> I have disks for VII, VIII and IX actually. I just won't be able to carry all my final fantasies in mah pocket
> 
> And once I get mah new phone, imma have FFI-IX on it Also, all the other cool stuffs and games will go there



I own retail copies of VII, VIII, and IX as well, but I don't have nearly enough space to justify using just for VII, VIII, and IX on my PSP. I only have a 2GB memory card for CFW. I use my 4GB for my legit games and installs and hentai.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait they're still printing FF8 and FF9?


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure thing they do. At least, they did a year or two ago

@Esura

I'll probably get a 16gb card for my phone, So I can ram zillions of roms and whatnot on my phone, and then play them on the buses etc.

I hardly have any hentai or porn on my hdd these days


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wait they're still printing FF8 and FF9?



Yep, every main FF game from FFVIII on to FFXIII (including XI) now you can get under $20 new. You could even get the old SNES FF games cartridges for a reasonable price depending on how hard you look, but why get those when you can get FF Chronology and Anthology under $20 brand new too (they still print these too).

The only FF game thats dumb expensive is FFVII (no reprints). FFVII isn't a rare game at all though, and you could also get it on PSN, so why the hell is many people selling FFVII retail, GH copies in the $100-range?



Nois said:


> Sure thing they do. At least, they did a year or two ago
> 
> @Esura
> 
> ...


RPGs on a phone!? 

What kind of witchery is this!?


----------



## BVB (Jun 26, 2011)

^ it's the future, man.


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> RPGs on a phone!?
> 
> What kind of witchery is this!?





Chicharito said:


> ^ it's the future, man.



Android phones emulate a lot of consoles


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

Why do people hate on Nomura. It's always some petty shit.
Mothafuckas should be hating on Miyamoto to stop playing with us.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 26, 2011)

Because Amano was his predecessor, and that man is a goddamn genius. Everything Nomura has ever done looks like shit by comparison.


----------



## Nois (Jun 26, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Because Amano was his predecessor, and that man is a goddamn genius. Everything Nomura has ever done looks like shit by comparison.



It just looks different to me. I like 'em both, and while  admire Amano for his art and see him as a true artist, I like Nomura's designs a lot.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 26, 2011)

Nomura's infatuation with pop culture and his weird fetish with zippers and belts never really got to me, even if his characters do (sorta) fit into the setting of the respective games.

Personally, I don't think Nomura ever really shined 'til FFX. FFVII's interesting character designs accumulated to Vincent and maybe Sephiroth, while FFVIII's terribly bland roster should never be forgiven. FFX did have Tidus and Seymour in it, but won me over with nice Aeon design and gems like Auron and Lulu.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually i think it's more than just his art designs. People really don't fucking know what the guy does. They've blamed him for the twists and turns in SE's franchises like he's got executive control over those projects when for the most part he's just the Character designer.

The only games they can really bash him on is the KH franchise because that's entirely his beast.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Also FF10's character designs are completely horrible. Auron and Lulu don't make up for waka, Donna, The Al Bhed, Every single yevonite, Tidus, all the Guado, fucking seymour, fucking seymour, fucking

fucking

fucking

fucking

seymour


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo Zen...whats that sig of?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Chiaki from SMT Nocturne.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

You know...I have not tried many new rpgs for quite awhile...would ya recommend me some? Yes yes I know this is the FF thread...but meh.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Any particular System?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

anything from Playstation 3 or older(backwards compatible)...X-Box(original and do not say Old republic...I got them)...and DS lite(Do not say Pokemon or I will neg you...everyone has played an incarnation).


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

don't have anything ps3

ps2 wise
shadow hearts
the persona's (FES instead of 3)
Nocturne (this one is iffy it's not your normal rpg style narrative)
Digital Devil Saga
dark cloud (Personal nostalgia here)
suikoden v
xenosaga

ds
smt strange journey
smt devil survivor

psx
parasite eve 1 and 2
legend of dragoon
chrono cross
legend of gaia (Doubt this one is findable)
xenogears
vandal hearts


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> don't have anything ps3
> 
> ps2 wise
> shadow hearts
> ...



Thanks for that list. I shall now be looking for these...should not be hard. Ones I have bolded I already have. The rest should be easy to find off of ebay...though agreeable with price...not so.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Player List_ 





1.	CrazyMoronX
2.	Nois
3.	sarun uchiha
4.	St. Lucifer
5.	Legend
6.	LegendaryBeauty (depends)
7.	Sphyer
8.	Shima Tetsuo
9.	Homestuck
10.	Chiba
11.	Sora
12.	Fear
13.	Fireworks
14.	Ishamael
15.	Thdyingbreed
16.	ETT
17.	Raven Rider
18.	Narcissus
19.	Jαmes
20.	Shin – Zangetsu
21.	VastoLorDae
22.	strongarm85
23.	Cubey
24.	Mio




I still need 6 spots left, so if any FF wants to join, just ask. The mafia community could really use some new players as well. There hasn't really been many new players, and we always welcome new people to the community


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2011)

Advertising Mafia threads? 

There won't be any more after your one, though. At least, not in the Gaming Department. You'll have to make them in the Arcade like everyone else.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

Nomura > Amano

Thats all I have to say. I never really digged Amano anyways. When I was younger I was always wondering wtf his artwork is supposed to be. Even nowadays, as much as I am familiar with the art world...I still don't care for Amano's work. Not that its bad, just not my cup of tea.

Now Nomura's stuff I dig. Shit, he was my inspiration in high school art class and I wrote a report on his artwork.

Nomura 4 Life, fuck the haters....fuck the haters to all hell. 

EDIT: Another person's artwork who I dig is Kazuma Kaneko of Shin Megami Tensei fame. I think he did the designs for like 80% of the SMT games (including hella spinoffs). He also did Dante's DT design for DMC3. 

He is essentially the Nomura of Atlus.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

FFIX is still the best.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

FFIX? Its so damn boring imo. I stopped playing it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Terrible.

Also for the most part, Amano's best work isn't even remotely related to FF


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Also kaneko and Nomura? Really?

More like Nomura and Soejima.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Terrible.
> 
> Also for the most part, Amano's best work isn't even remotely related to FF


I've seen his earlier works and his Vampire Hunter D works, its ok.

Nomura still has him beat imo.



zenieth said:


> Also kaneko and Nomura? Really?
> 
> More like Nomura and Soejima.


Soejima is not bad at all, but Kaneko got a style like Nomura that makes him unique. I can easily identify Kaneko's work, not so much Soejima's though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope **


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nope **



Its ok, its ok.

All hail Noneko (Nomura and Kaneko)! They curbstomp on all! I wish they could design a game together.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Nomura needs someone to keep him on a leash.

Otherwise you end up with eyesores like Dirge of Cerberus or Kingdom Hearts 2. 

Guys with zippers on their asses and jockstraps on their heads....


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Kingdom hearts 2 was fine.
Just those god damn FUCKING SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!
People with feat so big you think they all have tumors.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 27, 2011)

Just bought me Final Fantasy X again today... reloaded an old file at the last save point, entered a battle to hear the amazingly perfect battle theme, and Tidus immediately says "See Ya!" and deals 99999 with his first blow.

Man, I can't wait to start from scratch.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also FF10's character designs are completely horrible. Auron and Lulu don't make up for waka, Donna, The Al Bhed, Every single yevonite, Tidus, all the Guado, fucking seymour, fucking seymour, fucking
> 
> fucking
> 
> ...



At one point in FFX I thought the main cast looked like NPCs, but then I liked them And Seymour's final theme compensated for his horrible hair horns...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Seymour was terrible. You have to admit. I mean what kind of crappy ass villain is that? Even Kuja was better.



ensoriki said:


> Kingdom hearts 2 was fine.
> Just those god damn FUCKING SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> People with feat so big you think they all have tumors.



You know Sora was co-designed by Disney and Square, right? Be glad the silly shoes are the most prominent leftover from the initial sketches.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Seymour was terrible. You have to admit. I mean what kind of crappy ass villain is that? _Even_ Kuja was better.



He was good
I mean Kuja, Kuja was awesome. Seymour was a poor attempt at a naked-chested Sephiroth/Kuja mix
I hated Seymour's gut, but after this theme I can forgive him for being shit. Just awakens my 8-16bit kid self


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nomura needs someone to keep him on a leash.
> 
> Otherwise you end up with eyesores like Dirge of Cerberus or Kingdom Hearts 2.
> 
> Guys with zippers on their asses and jockstraps on their heads....



Dirge of Cerberus Wasn't an Eyesore 
I actually love that game.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Dirge of Cerberus Wasn't an Eyesore
> I actually love that game.



Never played it. HEard it's really bad. Won't judge therefore. But well, since I can't/don't like shooters etc. I'd probably hate the living shit out of that game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh screw all you haters. Nothing wrong with the designs of FFX.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Vasto, your heartrate must be raging when you come into the FF thread recently


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Fact: Every FF fan hates other FF games.

It's Hell being me for instance. I like FFX and FFXII. Yet FFX fans hate XII and XII fans hate X.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Vasto, your heartrate must be raging when you come into the FF thread recently



 People need to stop saying I am raging!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fact: Every FF fan hates other FF games.
> 
> It's Hell being me for instance. I like FFX and FFXII. Yet FFX fans hate XII and XII fans hate X.



Its blood on blood crime....when will the self wounds stop?


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fact: Every FF fan hates other FF games.
> 
> It's Hell being me for instance. I like FFX and FFXII. Yet FFX fans hate XII and XII fans hate X.


I don't hate X at all. And I am a great fan of XII, so you're not alone

Fun fact #2 though: When other franchise fans hate on FF, we unite and unleash the Kinghts of the Round on their ass
With W-Summon and Mime

And Vasto, I need to get some rep so I can get rid of that Gilgamesh distorting my entire CP

On a side note, that fight with Gilgamesh in XII? One of my best boss battles ever, shit's both entertaining, demanding and most of all: Giglamesh's hilarious

I mean, an actual battle between Ultros and Gilgamesh would destroy the Universe with its sheer idiocity and lols.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois....you have been reported for trying to solicit reps....enjoy Gilgamesh for awhile longer as you are about to be sealed.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not soliciting anything Imma earn my rep like I always have, through hard work, being awesome and all that


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love 10, don't stop it from being fuck ugly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Don't get me wrong I love 10, don't stop it from being fuck ugly.



If you loved 10 you would not judge it by it's looks!


Unlike the rest of these unholy haters of zippers!


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I like zippers and belts. Belts especially. Also, Auron's design is fuck-awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its ok, its ok.
> 
> All hail Noneko (Nomura and Kaneko)! They curbstomp on all! I wish they could design a game together.



Nope.

Nomura is unique but so is Soejima, if you've seen either of their art you can tell them automatically same goes for kaneko and Amano. but that's where their similarities end.

Kaneko and Amano are more old school and their style shows it especially their early work which both have heavy 60-80's japan influence however they've grown to the point where their art is completely unmistakable. Neither Soejima or Nomura have reached that point, their art can still be mistaken for others since they're just recently really hitting their niche

Soejima and Nomura borrow heavily from current Japan popculture though Nomura is far more stylized with his approach, with varying degrees of success.

Both kaneko and amano's style have far more detail but neither are easy on the eyes. Which is the opposite of Nomura and Soejima.

You can like Nomura and kaneko but they're far from parallels.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

10 didn't even have any belts and zippers outside of Tidus and lulu it was just friggin ugly


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 27, 2011)

What's with all the hate on FFX's character designs? I've never had a problem with it other than Seymour who desperately needs a haircut.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know. I can't say I've hated any of the Final Fantasy games I've played. I've hated something about them, but never the game as a whole.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 27, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Don't know. I can't say I've hated any of the Final Fantasy games I've played. I've hated something about them, but never the game as a whole.



I can agree with that. While I'm not the biggest fan of some of the FF games and their characters (a certain silver haired swordsman comes to mind) but I can admit that they are all at least decent games.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> What's with all the hate on FFX's character designs? I've never had a problem with it other than Seymour who desperately needs a haircut.


Seymour's excused for being half tree half human. Tidus' a retarded Jpop star/jock person. Yuna's basically a female monk, and her cousin's a greasmonkey girl, from a country where overalls are what kommunists call "the only rightful clothing". 

When you look at it this way, they're all perfectly justified.



nekoryuuha said:


> Don't know. I can't say I've hated any of the Final Fantasy games I've played. I've hated something about them, but never the game as a whole.



Same here, there's always been at least one thing I disliked about every FF. In some there were just more of those things.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I always thought that Nomura's designs look better on paper than in-game actually. With PS3 gfx I think that's changing finally.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

The actual characters aren't bad, it's what they're wearing


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Youmean WAY TOO MANY FUCKING ACCESORIES?

I agree, they should be more stylish and shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like zippers and belts. Belts especially. Also, Auron's design is fuck-awesome.



You sure have a funny way of showing it!



zenieth said:


> 10 didn't even have any belts and zippers outside of Tidus and lulu it was just friggin ugly



You sir have ridiculous standards!


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You sure have a funny way of showing it!



My preferences are my bussines, and I am content with critique of them


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0la5DBtOVNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> My preferences are my bussines, and I am content with critique of them



We hide no secrets in this thread!



Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]0la5DBtOVNI[/YOUTUBE]



NO IT IS NOT OK TO NOT LIKE THINGS!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

but I'm from the obd being a dick is at least 75% of my existence


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]0la5DBtOVNI[/YOUTUBE]



I really don't see what this video has to do with FFX's characters looking ridiculous.  

Seriously though I love FFX but the character designs stink out loud.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I really don't see what this video has to do with FFX's characters looking ridiculous.



I was replying to Vasto:



VastoLorDae said:


> Oh screw all you haters. Nothing wrong with the designs of FFX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Auron was probably the only good design.

Though i liked Yunalesca...for various reasons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> but I'm from the obd being a dick is at least 75% of my existence



Thats all fine and dandy. But dammit your suppose to leave that Obd attitude in the obd!...or take it to KL....either way...stop being such a dick!:c



Furious George said:


> I really don't see what this video has to do with FFX's characters looking ridiculous.
> 
> Seriously though I love FFX but the character designs stink out loud.



....yOU STINK OUT LOUD!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Auron was probably the only good design.
> 
> Though i liked Yunalesca...for various reasons.



Though your compliment is shallow it at least shows some support...as narrow minded...and accurate as it may be.


HOW CAN YA NOT LOVE THIS!



Its Buhamut!....with a wheel behind him! Not just any wheel...A GOLDEN 1!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

But that's a summon. We were talking about characters.

I liked the summon designs fine.

Shiva, Bahamut and Yojimbo were awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But that's a summon. We were talking about characters.
> 
> I liked the summon designs fine.
> 
> Shiva, Bahamut and Yojimbo were awesome.



basically this


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But that's a summon. We were talking about characters.
> 
> I liked the summon designs fine.
> 
> Shiva, Bahamut and Yojimbo were awesome.



Auron and Jecht were fdamn fine too When it comes to characters. Yunalesca was nice.

The game had other factors though. Ones that made it epic and awesome  despite Tidus laugh an Wakka hair and all that clothing...

I mean, that damn whale, with a skyscraper on its head, was raging over Spira for 1000 years. I bet they didn't give a darn abouth clothes and dressed in all kind of shit they could find, and that was not smoked or didn't have any blood on it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Auron and *Jecht* were fdamn fine too When it comes to characters. Yunalesca was nice.



Nope. Jecht looked like a Jack Sparrow cosplayer at a Pride Parade. 

*Auron* and *Lulu *looked reasonable. That is all. 

I won't even give Yunalesca credit because her "design" is typical in JapanLand media.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Try and hate these!


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

I can understand some of the complaints FFX designs had, although I do like them.



Furious George said:


> Nope. Jecht looked like a Jack Sparrow cosplayer at a Pride Parade.



*record skips*

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa

whoa whoa whoa

whoa whoa

whoa


How _dare_ you rip on my boi Jecht like that!? He is one of the best designed characters in the game!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Besides FF X came out before pirates...so its the otehr way around.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Try and hate these!



-Woman wearing purple armor over what looks like a yellow body pail?

-We went over Jecht. 

- A jungle butler? Elton John's jungle butler?  

- meh. black animal tank.

- Dynasty Warriors 3000?

The truly hilarious thing is that you posted this like it was your trump card. 



Esura said:


> I can understand some of the complaints FFX designs had, although I do like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I regret nothing!  

I think its pretty sad that Jecht *is* one of the better designs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> -Woman wearing purple armor over what looks like a yellow body pail?
> 
> -We went over Jecht.
> 
> ...



There is just no pleasing you. You are just set on hating. I posted 5 good designs...and you...you just went out of your way to insult them all. You have no soul.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

One of those five wasn't even a character.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh hey more shitstorms.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the argument more on X's character design or all designs period? To me Lulu and auron's design were the best by far. Omega looked pretty badass too. Everything else was more or less bland for my tastes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> There is just no pleasing you. You are just set on hating. I posted 5 good designs...and you...you just went out of your way to insult them all. You have no soul.



Good things please me well. 



Murakazu said:


> Is the argument more on X's character design or all designs period? To me Lulu and auron's design were the best by far. Omega looked pretty badass too. Everything else was more or less bland for my tastes.



Its on X's characters though VastoLorDae is trying to bring summons in the mix in his desperation.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

It's just the character designs, I loved 10's monster designs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> One of those five wasn't even a character.



OH COME ON! He has a backstory! Omega is a character...just because he looks different does not make him any less of a character. He is just an unsent...LIKE Seymoure. I rest my case....


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no problem with seymour's monster forms, I have a problem with his humantree self


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Well then he has a good character design.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuck no, in the industry those things are considered different. He has a good monster design but horrid character design.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell why are we arguing this? I consider FF10 to be the ugliest character designed ff you do not, that's all fine and dandy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Then someone give us a FF girl of the day to end this debate...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then someone give us a FF girl of the day to end this debate...





Satisfied?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then someone give us a FF girl of the day to end this debate...





???


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Or this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Satisfied?



I was...then I saw



Furious George said:


> ???



 This and was about to rage, but then


This was posted and all I have to say is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Dammit, I know rydia is win but she was already FF girl of the day....

I don't think lulu was yet.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Rydia's always the girl of the day. all of 'em other girls are just substitutes for the day


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Rydia's always the girl of the day. all of 'em other girls are just substitutes for the day



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH~~~~~


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I respectfully disagree.


You're entitled to it kind sir/or madam


The World said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH~~~~~



I take it you like what you see?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> You're entitled to it kind sir/or madam



That would be sir just to let you know for future references.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> That would be sir just to let you know for future references.



Fact noted. Now I can write official letters to you without the risk of being inappropriate


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I almost started to play FFIX again on Saturday.



But then I didn't.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't always play Final Fantasies.











But when I do, I waste shitloads of time doing it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

After playing FFIV I wanted to go through and play all the others in order. FFV being next, then FFVI (which I can skip since I just played that a couple months ago), skip FFVII for the same reason as VI, then VIII, then IX, then buy X again and play that.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

Or you could just skip everything up to FFIX, play that and then FFX


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

CMX, I'm afraid you might get demotivated in the middle of VIII


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> CMX, I'm afraid you might get demotivated in the middle of VIII



or the beginning 
I gave up after the T-rex kept killing me


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Anything that does not have thumbs should be automatically unable to harm a human being


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

VIII is one of the worst final fantasies. 

I'd advise you to skip it, CMX.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> VIII is one of the worst final fantasies.
> 
> I'd advise you to skip it, CMX.



I actually enjoyed playing it. But from the perspective of time I think it could bore me now.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

ff8 is a perfect example of executive fuck up, not as bad as 12 but damn bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Or you could just skip everything up to FFIX, play that and then FFX


But I want to play V again. 


Nois said:


> CMX, I'm afraid you might get demotivated in the middle of VIII


That is possible. Those fucking summon sequences always pissed me off. And the weird ass junction system.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I want to play V again.
> 
> That is possible. Those fucking summon sequences always pissed me off. And the weird ass junction system.



I always thought of it as a poor attempt at improving the magicite system from VI. Damn, everything since VI is a poor attempt at improvement

Well, not everything but you know



zenieth said:


> ff8 is a perfect example of executive fuck up, not as bad as 12 but damn bad.


 Although I see that XII could have been much better, I disagree with puttng it in the same tier as VIII.

I deem XII awesome, but very niche when it comes to the fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Everything.


FFV had a great class system and FFVI had a pretty unique magic system. The only actual improvement they've made since then was FFX's summon system which they fucking got rid of.  The sphere and grid and dresses and materia is all random-ass crazy bullshit. Materia and FFIX's gear system are the only two things I think work. And the Materia thing is just a rip-off of the Espers in FFVI with the difference being you can just level it up once instead of on all characters. That's good.

Now if they could only get that FFV class system back. Fuck a sphere grid.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

actually scratch that ff8's executive fuck up is worse

at least 12 didn't mess with other games in development as a result.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

My opinion is that they should make an FF that:

1. Has FFVI magic acquisition system
2. FFXII summon acqusition system
3. FFIX skill/ability acquisition system
4. X summon usage system/ the ability of multiple summons, and/or the party being controllable with the summon as in XII
5. Ultros and Gilgamesh
6. Rydia
7. Kefka/Kuja type of villain
8. Uematsu Opus Magnum music
9. Nomura designs dictated by Amano's ideas[as it should be damnit]
10. 3 o 4 member party as an option choosable with "new game" [with appropriately rising difficulty]
11. "new game+"
12. more than 6 characters in total, with some of them not being human.
13. A world to explore, so big it makes you dizzy.
14. People die and bleed and all that shit.
15. The option to alter the looks of the characters at least slightly[ie. equipment changing the clothing]
16. A plot that would put Tolkien and all those other fancy dudes to shame.
17. More apparent JOBS[though optional]

AND MUCH. FUCKING. MORE!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Ultros should fight and kill Gilgamesh.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

They need more ff9 cast aka mmostly nonhuman or atleast half n half. I'm tired of the token nonhuman.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros should fight and kill Gilgamesh.



A disk with a minigame of Ultros and Gilgamesh hanging out ON A JOURNEY OF AWESOME, should be added to my FFNOISAWESOMENESS. This minigame would actually start a franchise of its own, where you play as two hilarious characters on their journey to be more awesome than the universe, with one getting in the way of the other all the time.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After playing FFIV I wanted to go through and play all the others in order. FFV being next, then FFVI (which I can skip since I just played that a couple months ago), skip FFVII for the same reason as VI, then VIII, then IX, then buy X again and play that.


I'm actually doing that right now. 

I have so much free time this summer I just decided to play FFIX and after I beat I decided to play through them all.

Started FFI for the GBA but I'm not very far, so I just decided to replay VIII since I've only beaten it once. WORST IDEA EVER. I know remember why I don't replay that game. Because its awful. Everything. Characters, story, the junction system, the stupid limit breaks, the summon animations which drag on for hours. I swear if I have to walk around Balamb Garden one more time while listening to that awful theme playing I'm about ready to quit. Thankfully I won't have to bother with that place anymore, I'm just about to enter the Lunatic Pandora with my party and start the final sequence.

The only good thing about the game is Ultimecia and her theme music and the music played in her castle.

How a person can claim that its a good game let alone there favorite FF baffles me.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 27, 2011)

Yunalesca had the best character design in the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> A disk with a minigame of Ultros and Gilgamesh hanging out ON A JOURNEY OF AWESOME, should be added to my FFNOISAWESOMENESS. This minigame would actually start a franchise of its own, where you play as two hilarious characters on their journey to be more awesome than the universe, with one getting in the way of the other all the time.


I should do that comic book thing for reals. I just need an artist. I can't draw that much shit. 

Ultros and Umaro on an epic adventure throughout the FF multiverse, constantly competing with Gilgamesh. Special guest appearances from all your favorite FF Stars.



Ishamael said:


> I'm actually doing that right now.
> 
> I have so much free time this summer I just decided to play FFIX and after I beat I decided to play through them all.
> 
> ...


You could be right about FFVIII, but I played that game three times.

1st time I got about 5-10 hours in and quit after I had enough of the summon system.

2nd time I got about 15 minutes in and quit.

3rd time I finished the game. Reflecting on #3 I'd say it was an all right game. Though I could change my mind on play #4.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Yunalesca had the best character design in the series.



There is nothing a woman looks as good as in nothing

Also, CMX that comic book would be the best doujin ever


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Now hold the fuck on ishmael

there's a lot wrong with ff8 but to say the only good music from it was ultimecia's castle anad onward is a dirty lie. 

That OST is pure and utter sex, with no competition from any other game save 9


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Now hold the fuck on ishmael
> 
> there's a lot wrong with ff8 but to say the only good music from it was ultimecia's castle anad onward is a dirty lie.
> 
> That OST is pure and utter sex, with no competition from any other game save 9



A tad bit too melancholic for my tastes


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

There were a couple of FF games with better soundtracks than FF8.

FFX, 9, 6 all had better osts than 8.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Now hold the fuck on ishmael
> 
> there's a lot wrong with ff8 but to say the only good music from it was ultimecia's castle anad onward is a dirty lie.
> 
> That OST is pure and utter sex, with no competition from any other game save 9


Honestly the only themes that come to mind from the game our the annoying overworld theme and the shitty Balamb Garden. That and the aforementioned Ultimecia related music.

There probably is some good stuff but none of it comes to mind.

And yes FFIX's music is the best.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> A tad bit too melancholic for my tastes



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ZXp_5M_7c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xErfUvB7NI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jho-peCAKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ZXp_5M_7c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMYisFOaz1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB30RVWeuP8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

shuffle and boogie is just that good


----------



## Badalight (Jun 27, 2011)

Yaaaay. Other people who dislike FF8 as much as me. I will admit it has one of the better OSTs though. I could not finish that game for the life of me (The only other FF I couldn't finish was 13).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> There is nothing a woman looks as good as in nothing
> 
> Also, CMX that comic book would be the best doujin ever


For real.

We should get to work on it ASAP. We might also need someone to make us a website. Know anybody good?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> For real.
> 
> We should get to work on it ASAP. We might also need someone to make us a website. Know anybody good?


I do actually. But as for the art, I am no longer that good, unfortunately

Tits and tentacles are always good


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Hottest FF villain of all time hands down.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd say ulti would be a contender if she let her hair down, and they gave her an adel alt, by which I mean topless.

Wouldn't put it past her since she don't rock the underwear.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

also barbariccia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm gonna find an artist. Maybe I can talk somebody from that shitty art section to helping.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FUCKING AUTOPLAY
> FFX



I have my BA exam tommorow... Guess what I've been listening to the entire day...


This aaaaaand... Chaos Temple theme xD


CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna find an artist. Maybe I can talk somebody from that shitty art section to helping.


I've got a webmaster who could probably write a stripe-specific website for us
Am also good with silly comic stripes. 

Here's a piece of my best, back when I was actually putting up a fight with the pencil
Also, not an original work, just something I liked a lot and redrew by myself.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

10's definitely nice. I put it at third though.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what's 1 and 2?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh overall ff's? or ost

ff
10 isn't third it's just above 7 so around 5 of the ff's i've played 

ost
1 - IX
2 - VIII
3 - X


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I see

I personally would probably go with

VI
X/IX
VII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I have my BA exam tommorow... Guess what I've been listening to the entire day...
> 
> 
> This aaaaaand... Chaos Temple theme xD
> ...


Sprint Bluecoat filtering. 

I can't see it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

6 is nice but I'd put it at 4 just because of the 16 bit, the orchestral reworks are fantastic though.

7 is a good deal lower for me as there wasn't anything really stunning from it for me. 

I mainly put 8 and 9 so high because of their battle themes which I find most of the other FF's lacking in. 10's got otherworld and the battle with seymour, but really nothing else battlewise stands out to me.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

also the 8 different hymns of the fayth don't gel well with me. Nice sure, but I don't need 8 of the same song


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


>



Could someone please tell me the name of this song. I'm trying to remember and I just wanna smash my head against the wall.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

"a dream that will end sometime"


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sprint Bluecoat filtering.
> 
> I can't see it.


How about now?


zenieth said:


> 6 is nice but I'd put it at 4 just because of the 16 bit, the orchestral reworks are fantastic though.
> 
> 7 is a good deal lower for me as there wasn't anything really stunning from it for me.
> 
> I mainly put 8 and 9 so high because of their battle themes which I find most of the other FF's lacking in. 10's got otherworld and the battle with seymour, but really nothing else battlewise stands out to me.



Hmm, I usually am in love with themes. VI is my all time fav with X, IX has just too many to dislike. 

Recently I've fallen in love with II's main theme and I's Chaos Temple theme


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFX, 9, 6 all had better osts than 8.



lol












Man with the machine gun solos


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> "a dream that will end sometime"



Thank you, you saved me a lot of agony.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

My problem with 10 is they have some real gems but a lot and I mean a lot are completely forgettable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also, whoever did it, please remove the autoplay. It's a good song but it gets very irritating hearing it again and again.



I just deleted said post and I was about to post a warning:

*The next person to use autoplay gets banned.*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2011)

My bad


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, speaking of good FFVIII tracks...











"Ride On" = Greatness. The beat of the song, the title, the airship, all are so Selphie. And Selphie is the best thing about FFVIII's cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> How about now?
> 
> 
> Hmm, I usually am in love with themes. VI is my all time fav with X, IX has just too many to dislike.
> ...



That's really good.  You better draw stuff.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2011)

That's very good, Nois.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to admit selphie was the only one of the main party who wasn't laguna or squall that I enjoyed. Probably because those were the only 3 of the group they put work into.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

also kiros.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys

I got a bit into drawing after posting that. Here's a pic of Ultros for ya:ho



I think it could serve as a template for something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

It's shit. 





Just messin' with you.  I had toyed around with the idea of just ripping the sprites and using them until someone draws it all. At least that way I will have something to work with. Like a storyboard!


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

A good idea. I just drew this right now, because I'm fed up with studying ELT and SLA theories for my exam. Shit's scaring the shit out of me

And the pic is actually a heavily messed with version of something drawn on paper, if anyone's interested:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Just put it off. Draw more Ultros. Embrace your hobodom.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

Buuuut. I neeed to passss that exam Promised my late friend I'd graduate that shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Never make a promise you can't break. That's my motto. 


Maybe while I am on vacation I will work up some scripts or something for this comic idea. Needs to get rolling.


----------



## Nois (Jun 27, 2011)

I could try drawing that if there's a name:ho As in manga chapter name if youread Bakuman know the terminogoly


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I have to admit selphie was the only one of the main party who wasn't laguna or squall that I enjoyed. Probably because those were the only 3 of the group they put work into.


I didn't care for any of the main party. Irvine and Zell weren't to bad but there was literally no effort put into them. It's like they realized that after three discs Squall and Laguna were the only ones with development so they just decided to throw in that ridiculous orphanage bullshit. 

Laguna, Kiros, and Ward were all cool. They should have been the main characters.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 27, 2011)

FFVIII is the only FF of the golden age that I haven't finished... I need to start over and complete it this summer, as well as play the other golden ones again. Then when school starts I'll procrastinate with the help of emulators and classic FFs. Gonna be a good time until XIII-2 and FF Duke Nukem Forever Versus XIII come out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Steal _Tales of Innocence_'s Grade shop system.
2. Burn FF XII in a fucking fire
3. Get a decent weapon customisation system
4. Get a skill customisation system
5. Don't design auto-pilot to win the fucking game (gambits)
6. Stop making shit hybrid classes in games with classes
7. Stop making shit stat characters in games without classes.
8. Steal Harvest Moon's farming so I have something to do when I'm bored.
9. Create a Penguin boss that is uber powerful and makes you shit yourself.
10. Create a Panda boss that is uber powerful and makes you shit yourself.
11. Shove a hard mode into every damn game.
12. Stop making grinding mandatory.
13. Include a grind fest mode into every damn game for grind whores
14. Drop in some more cameos
15. Stop making super purty graphics if your going to let your gameplay stink

Follow these 15 rules for future FF's kthx.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

There was nothing cool about ward except how utterly insane his character design was. Kiros was laguna's foil, ward was just the third guy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

hhhhhmmmm hottest FF villain....hhhhmmm


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> There was nothing cool about ward except how utterly insane his character design was. Kiros was laguna's foil, ward was just the third guy.


He was part of the group so he's fine with me. Although he was completely bizarre. His triple triad card is awesome as well.

Currently killing poor Tonberry's to summon the King. Their just so adorable with their little knives, I hate killing them.

Ultimecia and Cloud of Darkness are both up their nobody else really comes to mind. 

Oh and you can't forget Queen Brahne


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I could try drawing that if there's a name:ho As in manga chapter name if youread Bakuman know the terminogoly


Not sure what you're talking about. 




VastoLorDae said:


> hhhhhmmmm hottest FF villain....hhhhmmm



Obviously Ultros.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> He was part of the group so he's fine with me. Although he was completely bizarre. His triple triad card is awesome as well.
> 
> Currently killing poor Tonberry's to summon the King. Their just so adorable with their little knives, I hate killing them.
> 
> ...



Oh god queen brahne. God only knows what died and gave birth to that monstrosity.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I can only think of 3 hot villains in Ultimecia, Cloud of darkness, and Burmecia. Burmecia is in the lead with her apparent lesbeism....


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Good thing daughter don't follow mother 

don't you mean barbariccia?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

Garnet's father must have been gorgeous because there is absolutely nothing positive Brahne can transfer down.

Are there any villain Viera's? They'd definitely be up there as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Garnet has a nice ass.


Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Good thing daughter don't follow mother
> 
> don't you mean barbariccia?



 yes I did...thank you.



Ishamael said:


> Garnet's father must have been gorgeous because there is absolutely nothing positive Brahne can transfer down.
> 
> Are there any villain Viera's? They'd definitely be up there as well.



Why do people forget that Garnet is adopted?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Garnet has a nice ass.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I said it.



Kuja had a better ass.


*I* said it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Kuja had a better ass.
> 
> 
> *I* said it.



No, he has better hips


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

garnet still looked exactly like brahne's dead daughter so the point stands


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> garnet still looked exactly like brahne's dead daughter so the *point stands*



No it does not.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Fraust said:


> FFVIII is the only FF of the golden age that I haven't finished... I need to start over and complete it this summer, as well as play the other golden ones again. Then when school starts I'll procrastinate with the help of emulators and classic FFs. Gonna be a good time until XIII-2 and FF Duke Nukem Forever Versus XIII come out.



FFI, II, III, V, and IX are the only golden age FFs I haven't finished, and I don't know if I ever will. The weakest links of the series imo.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

I - VI = Classics (2D)
VII - IX = Golden Age, though I'd put X in there, too since it's the last FF I loved with a passion.

I need to beat VIII. I've beaten VII, IX, X, and XIII all twice. Gotten to the end in IV, V, and VIII. Beaten XII. And I always give up on the first three because they're pretty shit boring to me without character personality or development.

IX is definitely not a weak link, though. Blank by himself is better than any FFVIII character.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

FF9... weak link? 



It's one of the best in the series.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

It's considered by the creator of the series to be "The Final Fantasy"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

I do feel bad about ff8, the story wasn't the best but it was really decent for the first 2 discs and then disc 3 started and 

Whoever did the junction system should be shot though. That was a simple easy to make really good battle system and the guy who designed it fucked it over with no regards.


Don't even get me started on how executive meddling fucked over xenogears as a result as well.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

How is IX a weakest link I can't comprehend

Some wiccan spell put on you is, my padawan

As for the executives meddling with the games. There should be a law that allows putting your boss into a closed for the time of the game's development


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

I think in Versus you should be able to wear any previous hero's costume. 

I'd roll around as Zidane... on my fifth playthrough or something.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I think in Versus you should be able to wear any previous hero's costume.
> 
> I'd roll around as Zidane... on my fifth playthrough or something.



You can be sure that if there is ANY costume fucking swap, it'll be the option to walk about dressed as a giant ZIPPER.

'COS NOMURA LUVZ 'EM ZIPPAHS


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

FFIX is boring as shit and I don't care what Sakaguchi thinks of it. I enjoyed FFVIII and FFXII more than that shit.

Might try playing the shit again once I'm done with Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

XII better than IX. Most bizarre thing I've ever heard.

Kuja is one of the best villains in the series. Top 3.


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> XII better than IX. Most bizarre thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Kuja is one of the best villains in the series. Top 3.



Bizzare for me, considering that I don't actually care for FFXII at all.

FFIX isn't a bad game, just an extremely boring one. I'm not understanding this surge of FFIX love as of late either. I remember when this first came out and I swear I thought most fans overlooked it for the upcoming PS2, and FFX was just around the corner too on PS2.

Zidane is a somewhat bad protag as well.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

Overlooked, fine, because of the impending masterpiece. But if anything, underrated. The story is fantasy, the characters are solid or beyond, the development is solid, the music is solid with the beautiful Melodies of Life... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The one thing that takes away from this game is the gay final boss.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> XII better than IX. Most bizarre thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Kuja is one of the best villains in the series. Top 3.



I could understand someone putting XII above IX.

As for the drawbacks of IX and the boring part Esura speaks of, I can assume that the game's pace is what mostly contributes to that opinion. I was raging over everything taking FREAKING long in IX when I played it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

That was due to the ATB

also fuck Esura, Zidane was one of the most heroic FF protagonists.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to think long and hard about who to make the new FF girl of the day. Then it hit me...and This girl never gets any love....at all. Understandable considering the game she came from. Anyway...enjoy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that Maria?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is that Maria?



It is.



These are honestly the best pics I could find for her on short notice.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> XII better than IX. Most bizarre thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Kuja is one of the best villains in the series. Top 3.



Mehhh Kuja top 3?

I think my favorite villains are 

1. Kefka
2. Sephiroth/Jenova
3. Golbez
4. Sin/Jecht
5. Exdeath
6. Kuja
7. Ultemecia
8. Emperor
9. Cloud of Darkness
10. Garland
11. Shadow Lord/Promathia

Shit tier

Seymour, Vayne and whatever the fuck was at the end of 13

Special mentions

Gilgamesh and Ultros


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus fuck spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Mehhh Kuja top 3?
> 
> I think my favorite villains are
> 
> ...



...special mention...in the shit tier.



Get the fuck out troll.



The World said:


> Jesus fuck spoiler tag that shit.



slow much?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't remotely find Jecht to be a villain and Sin was more a force of nature than anything else.

I'm not going to lie when I played FF7, since I'd heard nothing about the game prior I always expected Sephiroth to appear as a midboss. I will admit the Jenova scenes were pretty disturbing though but nothing really shake me in my boots.

edit: The brainwashing made Golbez lose so many points with me.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...special mention...in the shit tier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again spoiler tag dat shit and the special mentions are not in the shit tier.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Again spoiler tag dat shit and the special mentions are not in the shit tier.



The pic is not that big...and you do not do special mentions after shit tier...gives the wrong impression.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't remotely find Jecht to be a villain and Sin was more a force of nature than anything else.
> 
> I'm not going to lie when I played FF7, since I'd heard nothing about the game prior I always expected Sephiroth to appear as a midboss. I will admit the Jenova scenes were pretty disturbing though but nothing really shake me in my boots.
> 
> edit: The brainwashing made Golbez lose so many points with me.



Sin is *badass* because he is a force of nature. 

I count Sephiroth and Jenova together because they basically acted in tandem. Sephiroth didn't even use a real body.

Yeah the asspull of a final villain at the end of FF4 lost some points with me but I still loved Golbez.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

I admit Sin is a badass because it's a force of nature, but I can't really call it a villain. FF10's villain was a lot less tangible since it was the church of Yevon rather than one individual.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

Really? I always saw Sin as the villain when I first played it. He was always looming over the party, you never knew when he was going to show up and wreak havok, much like the Cloverfield monster.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah but he was just there, he never really antagonized them so much as being, I AM A GIANT FUCKING WHALE OF DEATH!

The church of Yevon was what was sending summoners o their death, persecuting the Al Bhed, all those fucked up practices, Seymour, etc. 

It's just the church never really gave us a singular person to say, hey let's punch this douche in the face because they either were all dead, in the dark or sent. The closest thing was Seymour who was more an annoying nuisance than an actual threat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys are sick perverts. 

Kuja. 


She's not hotter than Rydia. But she's pretty hot, that Kuja.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Miria is FF girl of the day, CMX.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

Cid is the best vilian.

Final Fantasy still needs to steal the Tales of Grade shop.
Their newgame+'s are shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Cid is the best vilian.
> 
> Final Fantasy still needs to steal the Tales of Grade shop.
> Their newgame+'s are shit.



FF still needs to have a game where certain options give different outcomes. They have never done a branched storyline.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

They don't really need to do a branched storyline. If their idea is to tell a story, that is fine as long as they tell a good story.
Branched storylines become desirable when their main stories like XII are shit and a bunch of a shit stories is better than one shit story...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

FF badass of the day:


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF badass of the day:



Dat Sabin
Dude pummeled a god into submission



VastoLorDae said:


> FF still needs to have a game where certain options give different outcomes. They have never done a branched storyline.


Branched storylines confuse me

And I can't really imagine what a branched FF would look like. It's already tedious to get a lot of shit in those games. Repeating some, or the entirety of the game in order to get a different outcome would be beyond my span of attention.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Branched storylines would be pretty interesting. Imagine FFVI with different outcomes.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Branched storylines would be pretty interesting. Imagine FFVI with different outcomes.



Well. I liked the different 'chapters' where you got to control different people of the entire party. With a big ass rooster of characters like that there could be at least chapters.

I remember the War of Genesis games. They resembled the Ivalice alliance, where each part took place at a different place and time. They finally intertwined, but each chapter was basically a game in which you could make choices.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think we should just remake FFVI. 

Who knows how to hack and program?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well. I liked the different 'chapters' where you got to control different people of the entire party. With a big ass rooster of characters like that there could be at least chapters.
> 
> I remember the War of Genesis games. They resembled the Ivalice alliance, where each part took place at a different place and time. They finally intertwined, but each chapter was basically a game in which you could make choices.



So basically the after years?


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

'Em dudes at romhacking.com I think

I'm still waiting for that translation for Magna Carta: Phantom of Avalanche



zenieth said:


> So basically the after years?


More or less. But MORE than less I guess. I'd just make a 2 part game that's not just a continuation, but the same thing from a largely different perspective. One where you could import saved data and stuffs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

.net 


I think I'll try working on that comic some time this week.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *.net*
> 
> 
> I think I'll try working on that comic some time this week.



That's right, whenever I'm not sure I put .com

Also, you do that. I just became a BA today so imma have some free time to work on my drawing:ho


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

CMX, you realize Kuja is a guy right?

And Jecht was a great "villain" or rather boss in your path. I kinda wish they switched Jecht and Seymour with the amount of times you fight.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

Fraust said:


> CMX, you realize Kuja is a guy right?
> 
> And Jecht was a great "villain" or rather boss in your path. I kinda wish they switched Jecht and Seymour with the amount of times you fight.



It'd spoil the story imo. What they should have done is MAKE FUCKING SEYMOUR BETTER


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> That's right, whenever I'm not sure I put .com
> 
> Also, you do that. I just became a BA today so imma have some free time to work on my drawing:ho


What's a BA?


Fraust said:


> CMX, you realize Kuja is a guy right?
> 
> And Jecht was a great "villain" or rather boss in your path. I kinda wish they switched Jecht and Seymour with the amount of times you fight.



If Kuja is a man than I'm a fucking horse.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 28, 2011)

*My Top 3 Villains*
1. Kuja
2. Dr. Cid
3. Hojo

As for FFX's Villain, Yunalesca was the real mastermind behind most of the game. She might not have been the primary antagonist but much like Hojo of VII, it really is all her fault.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually it's floating ticks fault, she's just his dragon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 28, 2011)

The floating tick has no will or mind of its own. The whole Yevon religion and Final Summon thing was something she came up with on her own.

At least that's what it sounded like to me when Maechen explained it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a BA?
> 
> 
> If Kuja is a man than I'm a fucking horse.


Bachelor's degree. I'm a teacher


Zaelapolopollo said:


> *My Top 3 Villains*
> 1. Kuja
> 2. Dr. Cid
> 3. Hojo
> ...





zenieth said:


> Actually it's floating ticks fault, she's just his dragon.


They both seemed well fucked up if you ask me. Yunalesca was just jealous that her dad killed her ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and she needed to vent... for 1000 years.


What bothered me always in FFX is that there were only 6 people who managed to destroy Sin's shell, until Yuna and co fucked his junk up.

That's a lot of time the Sin's got to rampage all over Spira.

I also like FFXII for making me believe, my team's a bunch of douchebags, while Cid's actually onto something good for mankind


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm calling BS.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Yevon had a mind of his own, the entire sin thing was a huge gambit on his part, he needed his daughter to get it going but for the most part it was all him, she was just there for maintenance.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm calling BS.


Actually it is a BS, since I majored in TEFL and minored in linguistics. Sort of.... IT's more like I had two majors.



zenieth said:


> Yevon had a mind of his own, the entire sin thing was a huge gambit on his part, he needed his daughter to get it going but for the most part it was all him, she was just there for maintenance.



The Yevon that is fought in the game is stated to be no more than just instincts of Yu Yevon that remained of who he really was. The summoning was too much for his consciousness to stay in one piece. He tol Yunalesca the secret of the Final Summoning, so that she can protect the world should Sin get out of control.

She just kept doing what she did, because there was supposedly no other way back when she fought Sin. It would reborn every time, until Yu Yevon is killed, and that's where all the shit came from.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 28, 2011)

Yu Yevon made Sin so he could continue to summon Dream Zanarkand for the rest of time.

The whole Final Summoning thing was Yunalesca's idea as far as I can tell. Here's the relevant dialogue:

_Rumors flew in Bevelle about Sin's sudden appearance. They said that the people of Zanarkand became the fayth, that they had called Sin. And that the man responsible... was none other than the summoner Yevon, ruler of Zanarkand!  Yes, the lord father of Lady Yunalesca. On the eve of Zanarkand's destruction, Lady Yunalesca had fled to safety with her husband, Zaon. Later, the two used the Final Summoning to defeat Sin.  Yet the people of Bevelle still feared Yu Yevon. It was to quell his wrath that they revered him, and first spread his teachings. And so were born the temples of Yevon.
I suppose it's possible Yunalesca had planned it that way from the start! A fair trade, she defeats Sin in exchange for her lord father's honor. Of course, there's no proof. No, the facts are lost in the mists of time. And who'd admit Yevon was an enemy of Bevelle? You can bet the temples had a hand in covering that one up! And that, as they say, is that._


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we should just remake FFVI.
> 
> Who knows how to hack and program?



Nah let's remake Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles.

And by Remake, I mean remake, not glorified port with 3d graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

You mean FFVI.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 28, 2011)

You mean Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

My final fantasy mafia game will roughly start one week from now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

You mean Final Fantasy VI. 



PS: in regards to the mafia thing I'm going to have to pull out. I'm on a 3-week vacation starting Friday.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 28, 2011)

I mean FFX-2.

What are we talking about again?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotcha. I would have role assigned you gilgamesh anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Gotcha. I would have role assigned you gilgamesh anyway






I would commit suicide day one.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see who I'm gonna be

And I'd figured CMX would be Gilgamesh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

You're going to be Terra.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2011)

I could pull that off


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm Barret...jk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Gotcha. I would have role assigned you gilgamesh anyway





CrazyMoronX said:


> I would commit suicide day one.





Awesome said:


> .





Nois said:


> I can't wait to see who I'm gonna be
> 
> And I'd figured CMX would be Gilgamesh



This series of posts has greatly upset me....greatly upset me indeed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

That would probably make you Ultros, my friend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That would probably make you Ultros, my friend.



CMX were you attempting to make me feel better? because if you were....you failed horribly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

No, just the opposite. 

I can't wait to see you as Ultros. It'll be good.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2011)

I really wish I could start the game, but it's impossible at the moment. It's going to be hilarious to watch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy your rep cmx...


----------



## The810kid (Jun 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bizzare for me, considering that I don't actually care for FFXII at all.
> 
> FFIX isn't a bad game, just an extremely boring one. I'm not understanding this surge of FFIX love as of late either. I remember when this first came out and I swear I thought most fans overlooked it for the upcoming PS2, and FFX was just around the corner too on PS2.
> 
> Zidane is a somewhat bad protag as well.



FFIX had the best pacing of its story telling plot progression and  character development of any FF game and this is coming from someones favorite Final fantasy is VII. Its OST was amazing battle system incredible and the geography off Gai made the journey epic.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 28, 2011)

Ultros's win condition will be to target every lady in the game with an action


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

I see evil titties.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2011)

Some nice evil titties too...


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 29, 2011)

I take it you like the ava guys 

I think I'll do a Cloud of Darkness ava next but she doesn't have much good art. Quality Ultimecia art is also really hard to find as well.

I'll post the stock if you want.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes...I would like to see them.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

I should make a set of Kaneko's artwork.

Digital Devil Saga set incoming...prolly....

Or I could just do a risque Tifa one.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 29, 2011)

Here you go.

For that matter any FF villain not named Sephiroth is seriously lacking in good fan art.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually...you should save the pics for tomorrow...make her FF girl of the day...


and always go Risque Esura...always


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Wednesday where I live so it should count. Ultimecia for girl of the day. I'd still hit that blood covered hands or not.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Second's a bit NSFW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Zen I approve.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Zen...son, I am not disappoint.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, just the opposite.
> 
> I can't wait to see you as Ultros. It'll be good.



I wonder if Vasto's the neurotic/raging one irl


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 29, 2011)

My fav FF villain list is;

5) Sephiroth
4) Hojo
3) Seymour
2) Kuja
1) Barthandelus

Barhtandelus was awesome. The guy set out to ruthlessely sacrifice the very people his kind had been taking care of for centuries though basically they were just farming humans prepping them to in his words detonate at the slightest spark. Weilding them as his tools manipulating them into their own destruction. One of the best things about this guy is that he had multiple plans to destroy Orphan not just one and he was a great manipulater playing the heroes for fools as he orchestrated their survival and arrival at Orphan's Cradle. Even his own death was part of his plan as it allowed Orphan to come to life.

He also had some awesome villain speeches and his battle music fighting fate is the best battle track of any villain in the series. The below videos contains massive spoilers and untold levels of awesomness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em0chP3UYWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfvKCOtbI2w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxVKisIBO3U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok...so...on to FF girl of the day...the pic was provided to us by our very own Zen. Ultimecia.



zenieth said:


>



Let us discuss her unappreciated beauty.



Nois said:


> I wonder if Vasto's the neurotic/raging one irl



People need to stop saying I rage.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok...so...on to FF girl of the day...the pic was provided to us by our very own Zen. Ultimecia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm just teasin' you:ho

And Ultimecia's boss. The only char in FF to ever flash her boobies


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate to be 'that guy', but ff7 is still my favorite. I stopped the series after X because I wandered from videogames, but I have been able to try the last two final fantasy games on friends consoles. Their production values are still great, but I don't think the series is the end-all anymore. It has been running too long and cycled through too many different creative teams to be consistent anymore. And it also is starting to get a case of sequel-itis.

Is ff13 worth it? I have been wanting to get back into videogames recently and ff13 is on my list. It doesn't look very good- voice acting sure makes these games more annoying than text, but I have heard conflicted reports. Some people love it, some people hate it. As with anything.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 29, 2011)

Can i pick the next Chick of the Day?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh, I'm just teasin' you:ho
> 
> And Ultimecia's boss. The only char in FF to ever flash her boobies



She does? I do not remember that.



reiatsuflow said:


> I hate to be 'that guy', but ff7 is still my favorite. I stopped the series after X because I wandered from videogames, but I have been able to try the last two final fantasy games on friends consoles. Their production values are still great, but I don't think the series is the end-all anymore. It has been running too long and cycled through too many different creative teams to be consistent anymore. And it also is starting to get a case of sequel-itis.
> 
> Is ff13 worth it? I have been wanting to get back into videogames recently and ff13 is on my list. It doesn't look very good- voice acting sure makes these games more annoying than text, but I have heard conflicted reports. Some people love it, some people hate it. As with anything.



There is no problem being that guys. Its ok to like FF VII or it being your favorite. Most of the haters do not give VII enough credit for it saving there genre/giving there genre much needed exposure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Can i pick the next Chick of the Day?



Of course, but just so you know the following have already been done:

Tifa
Quistisx2
Miria
Beatrix
Lulu
Ultimecia
Rydia
Garnett


Uh....well those are the ones I can remember being done most recently.


But today is a day for Ultimecia....prays her! And show pics.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 29, 2011)

Uh...she had some cool boss music.

I got nothing else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Uh...she had some cool boss music.
> 
> I got nothing else.



Thats good enough!....for now...


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

She carries her boobies nice and shit:ho


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

She rocks it commando.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Ultimecia is fucking hot. I approve of her being the girl woman of the day.

Why is there this rumour going around that Ultimecia is supposed to be Rinoa in the future though?



Also, I never got to post girl of the day dammit, so I'm posting it tomorrow.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

It's just a random theory. There's a couple for her, just like necron in FF9


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry Esura bro...Zen called tomorrow...if he does not do it...then go for it. Otherwise...you got Friday...CMX's last day before his break...yay...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I'm leaving on Friday morning, I won't be on here. 


Also, FF Girl of the Day is obviously this:


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sorry Esura bro...Zen called tomorrow...if he does not do it...then go for it. Otherwise...you got Friday...CMX's last day before his break...yay...


WTF! 

Zen already did today!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh I'm leaving on Friday morning, I won't be on here.
> 
> 
> Also, FF Girl of the Day is obviously this:



Since cloud of darkness is genderless can "it" qualify as FF girl of the day?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

He mean's zael. And technically CoD is tomorrow.

edit: It's got the right stuff, don't sweat the details.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> He mean's* zael*. And technically CoD is tomorrow.
> 
> edit: It's got the right stuff, don't sweat the details.



Ah ok.

CoD has tits and a vagina....it counts as a she.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> CoD has tits and a vagina....it counts as a she.



Guess thats all that matters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Since cloud of darkness is genderless can "it" qualify as FF girl of the day?



Dude, you see them tits? 

How can you even ask that question?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dude, you see them tits?
> 
> How can you even ask that question?



Just a thought that came to mind, thats all. Not like I'm against CoD being FF girl of the day.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, fuck that in-game FFIII CoD...



I kinda want to play FFIII now again...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Dem titties.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

We need more hot FF villains in future games.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

FF Porn Game!


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Time to go back to some FFVIII too....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> We need more hot FF villains in future games.



The Emperor > Sephiroth > Kuja > Vayne.

FF has had its share of beautiful villains.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The Emperor > Sephiroth > Kuja > Vayne.
> 
> FF has had its share of beautiful villains.



I should've been more specific. I meant hot "female" FF villains in the future.


----------



## Esura (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The Emperor > Sephiroth > Kuja > Vayne.
> 
> FF has had its share of beautiful villains.






Murakazu said:


> I should've been more specific. I meant hot "female" FF villains in the future.



Yeah...this!

I'll post some more...risque pics of hot female FF villains and heroines when I get off work tonight.

Oh, and watch out for Friday (my FF Girl of the Day time), cause I'm going to blow up this Popsicle stand!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

We need a villain with giant tits.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I should've been more specific. I meant hot "female" FF villains in the future.



Stella might be a temporary villain in Versus. And she's beautiful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

FF 3-Cloud of Darkness
ff4-Barbariccia, Cindy(Eldesy Magus sister)
ff5-Melusine
ff6-none
ff7-Elena, Scarlet
ff8-Ultimecia, Fujin
ff9-Beatrix, Lani
ff10-Yunalesca


aaaannnd...thats it...for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

FFVI had the goddess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI had the goddess.



Finding pics for her would be impossible...just like Musiline...but your right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

)

Bitch is pretty bangin'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

I take it back...I can find picks for Melusine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Saturday? Monday? Your pick. Also...stop wasting Cloud of Drakness pics!

also forgot about another from FF V...calofisteri.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

I take Saturday then

You got problem with my CoD pics?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes...only in the fact that your spoiling us. We need to save pics to post for her when her day comes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Cloud of Darkness is the hottest FF villain. That's canon. Manga canon.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh okay, seems reasonable

And I promise not to disappoint with my girl of the day for saturday. Already got a SMASHIN' pic for you guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Is she naked?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

I automatically take that as a yes.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't say


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, I ain't gonna be here to see it. 


I got my dick all hard for nothing!


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Issue fixed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a hot one for calofisteri/Melusine on Thursday before you leave CMX.


----------



## BVB (Jun 29, 2011)

post her now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Melusine and calofisteri?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Funny stuffs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that terra?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

I think so, yes


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Never knew squall liked to joke around .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Now...where is the one with the females?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone's gotta find that one. And since I've already found this one, someone else will have to go look


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Someone's gotta find that one. And since I've already found this one, someone else will have to go look



Oh thats bull shit!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I'm currently looking but for now enjoy this nice pic I found.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh thats bull shit!


You know it's not, you're just too lazy to buckle your pants up and go


Murakazu said:


> Well, I'm currently looking but for now enjoy this nice pic I found.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It is nice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well, I'm currently looking but for now enjoy this nice pic I found.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll enjoy this pic...but I won't love it...even if I actually do....Ok I'll love it.

someone please rep me with that pic so I can have something nice to look at while in my CP.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, now you're getting reported


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Go ahead and try! I bribe mods!


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

With what, fake swords?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> With what, fake swords?



HA! FAKE SWORDS!? You think I am that cheap!?.....


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

You tell me<frymeme>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok I have the time to tell you. Because I am not one of those people that lets the time runs out before giving you that answer. Does it seem like I would so something so low? But that is something you would probably Do, Nois. You or CMX. You would just Blather along incoherently until the time is up. But unfortunately I can not now answer this question because you took up all the time in the world asking it. A stupid one I may say.


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

You're just making excuses. Own up to the fact that you just give people stickers with Gilgamesh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

JUST HURRY UP AND REP ME WITH THAT PIC NOIS YOU TOTAL TOOL! OR SO HELP ME YOU WILL SEE GILGAMESH EVERYTIME I REP YOU!


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanted, but it told me to fuck off


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Lies!...LIES!


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope, won't work. Tells me to go away


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

What do you meaan!?!?


----------



## Nois (Jun 29, 2011)

When I click to rep you it tels me "yadayada, go away, spread rep and come back"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Then Murakazu rep me that pic please.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

I knew it'd come to this. Don't worry, I got you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Mirakazu...your a real pal...*glares at Nois* Unlike an Ultros Fan...useless.


----------



## BVB (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Auron one was pretty sick.

Also i will be posting that one pic in about an hour...Melusine and calofisteri....well not exactly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

X's battle theme was pretty sweet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Zen sure is taking his time with FF girl of the day.

Anyway as I promised...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

oh...and this one.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

Zael, not me Zael.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Zen sure is taking his time with FF girl of the day.
> 
> Anyway as I promised...





VastoLorDae said:


> oh...and this one.



I am very pleased with this selection of pics.

That last one is great. Faris setting bartz straight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

All hosted on a filtered site.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Zael, not me Zael.



Sorry Zen....



CrazyMoronX said:


> All hosted on a filtered site.



Really!?!? That one is filtered to you!?...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, Sprint filters all the good stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Get on something not filtering them...I did this for you!


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2011)

I just remembered... I didn't get my promised FF XII set from Esura


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have anything else but my damn company laptop at work.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

CMC your company sucks! What kind of company does not allow porn through their computers/laptop!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Shitty ones, that's for sure. 

I might write a letter to the CEO. Angry, angry letter.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> I just remembered... I didn't get my promised FF XII set from Esura



To be honest, I completely forgot. So sorry about that. I was supposed to make a Vergil DMC3 sig for someone else too.

However, to make it up to you, I will make you a better sig than CMX and Dae. My skills has improved since then. Supply me with a render of whatever character you want and I'll make the best sig for you. I'll treat it like I was making my own. 

Actually, I start prepping the sig now.

EDIT: Didn't you want a Gilgamesh FFXII sig?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shitty ones, that's for sure.
> 
> I might write a letter to the CEO. Angry, angry letter.



Anonymously of course...having someone else do it for you....


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> To be honest, I completely forgot. So sorry about that. I was supposed to make a Vergil DMC3 sig for someone else too.
> 
> However, to make it up to you, I will make you a better sig than CMX and Dae. Supply me with a render of whatever character you want and I'll make the best sig for you. I'll treat it like I was making my own.
> 
> ...



That I will do:ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, if the boss knows it was you that wrote that letter you'd be in deep shit I would think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Anonymously of course...having someone else do it for you....



I step up like a man and hand-deliver that shit right in his face. Then fart in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I step up like a man and hand-deliver that shit right in his face. Then fart in it.



Like a boss...right?


anyway...my FFXIII has just arived and I am now starting to play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll shit on his desk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Did I....did I just fight a metal Gear ray?


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2011)

You liked it:ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Did I....did I just fight a metal Gear ray?



Oh god, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> You liked it:ho



This game is awesome!:WOW



Murakazu said:


> Oh god, I didn't even think about that.



The shape of it...that is the first thing that came to mind. I have to stop playing though....so i can get some sleep.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Like a boss...right?
> 
> 
> anyway...my FFXIII has just arived and I am now starting to play it.





You is going to love it Dae Dae!


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 30, 2011)

You know... Thinking about some of the shit you go through fighting in FFXIII, A Metal Gear probably wouldn't be that hard to defeat.

Stick _that_ in your pipe and smoke it, Snake!


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Here ya go Nois. I just have to do your avatar.



EDIT: Wow...the border did NOT turn out like expected....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya know, it's actually kinda hard to find decent pictures of this chick.

*YUNALESCA*​She was really the only good villain in FFX. While she wasn't around as long as the others, she was in maybe the first or second coolest scene in the entire game.
To top off being an interesting character, she wears like a double g-string thing. I also dig chicks with really long hair.

Also if you want more pics of her, you can look them up yourself or maybe Vasto will be nice enough to post them. All the fan pics of her that I know of will get me banned.


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know, it's actually kinda hard to find decent pictures of this chick.
> 
> *YUNALESCA*​She was really the only good villain in FFX. While she wasn't around as long as the others, she was in maybe the first or second coolest scene in the entire game.
> To top off being an interesting character, she wears like a double g-string thing. I also dig chicks with really long hair.
> ...


Well she was there long enough to elicit some preachy, corny shit we love in FF, from the mouth of Auron. And her madness of sorts appealed to my villain scale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Not bad. Not as hot as Rydia.


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2011)

There are few character as hot as Rydia. I wonder what would happen if Square made a game with Hyung Tae-Kim as the chara designer


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Rydia isnt all that hot compared to Tifa, Rikku, Yuna, Paine, Lulu, Yuffie, Selphie, Rinoa, Quistis, Lightning, Vanille, Fang...hell even Garnet.

Rydia is indeed the hottest chick of FF games between 1-6...but from 7-13...Tifa and Yuna reign supreme.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 30, 2011)

Just finished FF8. Its a shame you can't let Ultimecia win and destroy everything that would be a much better ending then what they gave you. 

I have to say though the Squall is Dead theory is actually pretty well thought out and constructed and it at least attempts to answer how Squall could survive a 4 foot icicle ramming into his body and the follow up drop off the float. Something that has annoyed me since the first time I played this 8 years ago. 

That's two games down for my "beat every FF summer." I'm getting my grind in FF1 right now.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

That Squall is Dead theory makes no sense either...it actually just confuses shit even more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you mean "even Garne"?

She's way hotter than Yuna.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What do you mean "even Garne"?
> 
> She's way hotter than Yuna.



And Selphie, Yuffie, Rinoa, and Vanille. Dagger should be like... third or fourth.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What do you mean "even Garne"?
> 
> She's way hotter than *Yuna*.





I think you meant Rosa or Rydia. Yeah, thats it.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 30, 2011)

There's just something off about Yuna in my opinion. She's definitely hot but I'd put her below a lot of people.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Yuna is too hot for me...I can't explain it. Maybe its because of her personality or because she isn't all that revealing (in X that is) which leaves more to the imagination...its odd. She also reminds me of this girl I used to know in elementary school.

She is by far my most favorite FF chick in existance...with Tifa and Lightning coming in on behind. Rikku used to be my third favorite until FFXIII....she got replaced by Lightning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Not as hot as Rydia.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 30, 2011)

Yuna, with her conservative outfit besides her little bra showing, looks like she has a boring body and physique in X (which is disproved in X-2, but that's not the point). Her face is uber wide compared to other characters and her hair is stupid. Also, something about her voice or lack of emotion drives me crazy. Almost as bad as Aerith in KH (btw, Aerith in Crisis Core or Advent Children is more beautiful than most of the other characters too).

Not even top five.


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 30, 2011)

why the hell is vanille even mentioned... everything about her was annoying...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey! Vanille is a very attractive girl.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 30, 2011)

Her looks and voice/personality cancel each other out, though. It's a shame too, the actress has a nice voice normally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Vanille was hot.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Yuna, with her conservative outfit besides her little bra showing, looks like she has a boring body and physique in X (which is disproved in X-2, but that's not the point). Her face is uber wide compared to other characters and her hair is stupid. Also, something about her voice or lack of emotion drives me crazy. Almost as bad as Aerith in KH (btw, Aerith in Crisis Core or Advent Children is more beautiful than most of the other characters too).
> 
> Not even top five.



Lack of emotion in voice? What...? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzuINfax-oQ[/YOUTUBE]

And her outfit and her hair is the best thing about Yuna! Her hair was cute and stylish and her outfit is very unique and pretty...made even more pretty because of this scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9OEWjNqakQ[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 1:43.

She has this ethereal quality to herself that makes her stand apart from other FF heroine babes. She has a cute face...and her lower lips and how it curls makes me shiver. Also...dem eyes...

She is just a grand character overall, like the most perfect FF babe anyone can ask for. The fact that she is so endearing to me without having the tits like Tifa (the only reason I like Tifa) only further proves my point. Only flaw is that she fell for Tidus of all people....

And FFX-2....they make her even better...by showing more skin while keeping her personality intact.


I'm starting to get that Yuna-vibe from Tear Grants from Tales of the Abyss as well. Such an awesome character.

EDIT: Vanille has a cute voice!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

Her outfit really isn't all that unique. It's classic japanese priestess garb.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2011)

Rosa is a worthless cunt and I hated her.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Her outfit really isn't all that unique. It's classic japanese priestess garb.


Well, its a variation of it.

And I have a fetish for women in Japanese priestess garbs. That shit gets me all riled up. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rosa is a hot worthless cunt and I hated her.



Fixed.

I didn't hate her, but she was pretty meh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, its a variation of it
> 
> And I have a fetish for women in Japanese priestess garbs. That shit gets me all riled up.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate you Zael.

I was eating....


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome. There's probably only one place you'd see this. 

....In America....


----------



## Fraust (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, we may have that, but we also have this:


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hey! Vanille is a very attractive girl.


To bad, I couldn't understand a damn thing she was saying half the time.

I swear if she was any more air headed she would float into space.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Yo Nois...here you go.



EDIT: Here is a better one.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

*Esura's FF Girl of The Day*

Esura, fellow old school gamer and hentai expert here to present the next FF diva of the day. Its a Friday, and we save the best girls for Fridays if you know what I mean. 

So I, Esura, is proud to present the FF Girl of The Day...

....


....


....


....


....


....


....


*cough*


.....




Suck it other FF bitches, Yuna owns your soul! 


Some Yuna pics to fap to.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Supply some pics people!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yunalesca's better.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

Yunalesca is but a mere shit on the ground in comparison to the magnificent Yuna.

Yuna is perfect....she is everything. When God made her, he smiled on the world.

God bless Yuna.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Since I missed Yunalesca's day I shall be posting pictures of both Yuna and Yunalesca for the day. First Yunalesca!


Best thing about Villainess in general....lack of clothing.


2 random anime chicks cosplaying Yunalesca...I'll take.


Thenof course there is her official artwork....hot


Lulu with Yuni!!!!!....lesca


As someone pointed out these were the....er....cleaner looking ones. I can do better though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

A few Yuna quickies....for now.



a change of pace...badass but still hot Yuna here


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Esura

But I hate you for making FF girl of the day of Friday Yuna

I wanted to make her girl of Saturday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

That....THAT WAS YOUR BIG SURPRISE!?


----------



## BVB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm disappoint.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That....THAT WAS YOUR BIG SURPRISE!?



I had a pretty nice pic I may as well post it now


If you tell me this is not hot, then You're gayer than Gilgamesh is for Enkidu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

That is hot....but don't ever insult Gilgamesh likethat ever again....ever.

But yes...definitely fap worthy. WHERE WAS THIS VARIATION OF THE GUN SPHERE AT!? I am about to go back to playing XIII in a bit...and yes...I am in love with Lightning right now.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

I am playing my FFXII yet. Completing my Mark hunts atm. Oh and idk if you guys remember, especially CMX telling me about 'that tower'. I'm just getting there now with... 155h of gameplay

Also, I am already in the process of selecting girl of the day for saturday You guys better fasten your seatbelts:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

It better be good Nois.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That....THAT WAS YOUR BIG SURPRISE!?


What, Yuna is awesome. 

Ultros and Gilgamesh wish they could get a taste of Yuna's sweet holy nectar!



Chicharito said:


> I'm disappoint.







Nois said:


> I am playing my FFXII yet. Completing my Mark hunts atm. Oh and idk if you guys remember, especially CMX telling me about 'that tower'. I'm just getting there now with... 155h of gameplay
> 
> Also, I am already in the process of selecting girl of the day for saturday You guys better fasten your seatbelts:ho



My body is ready mayn. 



VastoLorDae said:


> It better be good Nois.



Nois ain't going to dissapoint.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

That was not a comment to say Yuna is nothing special. Its just that he made it out to be something way big....and not obvious. because Yuna is an obvious hotty.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> What, Yuna is awesome.
> 
> Ultros and Gilgamesh wish they could get a taste of Yuna's sweet holy nectar!
> 
> ...


I'll do my best


VastoLorDae said:


> That was not a comment to say Yuna is nothing special. Its just that he made it out to be something way big....and not obvious. because Yuna is an obvious hotty.



I hate FFX Yuna's outfit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

HURRRRRRRRRRRAGBLRBLLLLL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Indeed Nois...Indeed.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that shit is sig worthy! 

Man I wish my PS3 was fucking working right now so I can finish XIII.

I had it since Day 1 of release and never finished it, then again, I majorly burned myself out on it by playing it almost every fucking day for a week in between work, so I stopped playing it so I can play other games for a minute.

I clocked like 69 hours into the game and is on Chapter 12.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

well...I know who I am using for my FF girl of the day Sunday.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 1, 2011)

I see where this thread went 

She might be annoying but at least it was canon


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now that shit is sig worthy!
> 
> Man I wish my PS3 was fucking working right now so I can finish XIII.
> 
> ...



I never do that. Meaning the "break the playin' to play other games" Games are like women, they get mad at you if you play with other chicks while you date. And the more time you spend with her, the more dirty things she'll be willing to do:ho


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> I had a pretty nice pic I may as well post it now
> 
> 
> If you tell me this is not hot, then You're gayer than Gilgamesh is for Enkidu



Now that is a sexy Yuna. I am pleased.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

I expect Selphie soon, after all she was where the dream began.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait what?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

She was the first panty shot in FF.

No Rosa does not count.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate Rosa... She's mostly useless


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Rosa is boss...


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

We may share a sig, but don't start me on this one


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2011)

Not attractive to me at all. Quite ugly, actually.

I'm sure fanart can change that, but original Selphie is shit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Not attractive to me at all. Quite ugly, actually.
> 
> I'm sure fanart can change that, but original Selphie is shit.



Actually there are very few character designs in VIII I liked. Squall and Ultimecia being the leads... And I don't really know if that's right


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2011)

Quistis is the only one I like, because sexy librarians with whips is just cliche erotic fantasy. Other than that, I don't like anyone in VIII at all. Which is why I can never finish the game. Was gonna get the Lionheart put on my sleeve design along with other FF symbols, but since I don't like it and can't beat it I have to omit it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

I find original selphie quite cute.



I find the lot of them sexy, then again I don't let my bias against personality keep me from finding an attractive character attractive.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh... I forgot Quistis for a while. My post-hematoma brain is playing tricks on me

Also, I tend to like oldschool Nomura's art over the actual, ingame render

Still Selphie's ugly, and the nly redeeming quality about her is that she's a loli. I like me girls with whips and glasses


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

She's not a loli...


----------



## Alex Payne (Jul 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy 1 question . At what level your party should be at the post-Mount Duergar area(after explosion). And what kind of party is generally recommended for playing? My party is 11-lvl(Warrior, Thief, Monk, Red Mage) and I am having troubles with Cavern of Earth. Should I grind more?


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> She's not a loli...


Makes my point all the more valid


alex payne said:


> Final Fantasy 1 question . At what level your party should be at the post-Mount Duergar area(after explosion). And what kind of party is generally recommended for playing? My party is 11-lvl(Warrior, Thief, Monk, Red Mage) and I am having troubles with Cavern of Earth. Should I grind more?



First of all, FF I is in the dictionary under the word _grind_, and I think you should get a white mage. White magic helps a lot in that game.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh screw it I like Selphie, fuck your hate


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

At least FF1 isn't FF2 where you have to do the most absurd BS to get stronger.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eh screw it I like Selphie, fuck your hate


I don't hate her, I'm indifferent.... Which is probably worse


zenieth said:


> At least FF1 isn't FF2 where you have to do the most absurd BS to get stronger.



Shockwave Pulsar + Red Dragons/Blue Dragons and Malboros being the ultimate level grind?

I got my chars to the top lvl in like an hour...


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 1, 2011)

alex payne said:


> Final Fantasy 1 question . At what level your party should be at the post-Mount Duergar area(after explosion). And what kind of party is generally recommended for playing? My party is 11-lvl(Warrior, Thief, Monk, Red Mage) and I am having troubles with Cavern of Earth. Should I grind more?


I'm actually playing that right now. About an hour or two from beating it. You seem really underleveled. If I recall correctly I was around level 20. Get to grinding especially since you don't have a white mage. Mount Duergur is great for leveling, spend an hour or two in there and you should be fine. 

I don't see it Zenieth. Selphie just doesn't have anything going. That face picture is really weird.

Quistis is where its at


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 1, 2011)

Grinding those curse spikes so you can refine them into dark matter was a bitch. They came in bunches but it just felt like it took forever.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I'm actually playing that right now. About an hour or two from beating it. You seem really underleveled. If I recall correctly I was around level 20. Get to grinding especially since you don't have a white mage. Mount Duergur is great for leveling, spend an hour or two in there and you should be fine.
> 
> I don't see it Zenieth. Selphie just doesn't have anything going. That face picture is really weird.
> 
> Quistis is where its at



Mah brah


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

I adore Selphie and my opinion aint changing


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

Though I agree Quistis is better looking. But I'm not a fan of the teacher kink.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Though I agree Quistis is better looking. But I'm not a fan of the teacher kink.



I... am, a teacher



FFVIII made me become a teacher in hope I'd tap Quistis


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

Well see now the chances of me tapping your ass went down the drain Nois.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2011)

But... you're a man aren't you? I'm into girls


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

**


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...whoa!

Why the _fuck_ is you motherheifers calling Selphie ugly!? 

She was the only decent character in FFVIII...and she was also the cutest, with Rinoa in second and Quistis in third (so cliche).


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Where is my Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 2?
No not some DS shit ported to Wii.
My real FFCC2.
Gave me terrible disgusting horrific shit like Crystal Bearers.
Square wants to get smacked upside their head.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 2, 2011)

Just beat FF1 (if your wondering how I beat it so quickly I ran it on VBA at 2.5 speed). I always found it funny how little story the game had and then at the end with Chaos they throw in an infinite time loop and that twist about his identity.

My party was 2x Knights 1x White Wizard 1x Black Wizard. Pretty standard and boring I know. My only complaint is the difficulty, I grinded a bit earlier in the game and after that the game was easy. Managing MP was the only hard thing. I must say though the Chaos battle is really fun, way, way harder then any boss in the game. 20,000 HP where the next closest has 5,000 (not sure about side quest bosses).

Starting FF2 tomorrow. 3 FF's down this summer, 10 to go.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Was the first Crystal Chronicles for GC that good? It looks meh to me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...whoa!
> 
> Why the _fuck_ is you motherheifers calling Selphie ugly!?
> 
> She was the only decent character in FFVIII...and she was also the cutest, with Rinoa in second and Quistis in third (so cliche).


I am sorry, but rto me rinoa looked like if she was in her jogging clothes most of the time. And she would burn in Quistis proximity She is prettier than Selphie though.


Ishamael said:


> Just beat FF1 (if your wondering how I beat it so quickly I ran it on VBA at 2.5 speed). I always found it funny how little story the game had and then at the end with Chaos they throw in an infinite time loop and that twist about his identity.
> 
> My party was 2x Knights 1x White Wizard 1x Black Wizard. Pretty standard and boring I know. My only complaint is the difficulty, I grinded a bit earlier in the game and after that the game was easy. Managing MP was the only hard thing. I must say though the Chaos battle is really fun, way, way harder then any boss in the game. 20,000 HP where the next closest has 5,000 (not sure about side quest bosses).
> 
> Starting FF2 tomorrow. 3 FF's down this summer, 10 to go.



Silly game, but started the dream

And gas UBER tracks on its ost


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 2, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Just beat FF1 (if your wondering how I beat it so quickly I ran it on VBA at 2.5 speed). I always found it funny how little story the game had and then at the end with Chaos they throw in an infinite time loop and that twist about his identity.
> 
> My party was 2x Knights 1x White Wizard 1x Black Wizard. Pretty standard and boring I know. My only complaint is the difficulty, I grinded a bit earlier in the game and after that the game was easy. Managing MP was the only hard thing. I must say though the Chaos battle is really fun, way, way harder then any boss in the game. 20,000 HP where the next closest has 5,000 (not sure about side quest bosses).
> 
> Starting FF2 tomorrow. 3 FF's down this summer, 10 to go.



Next time, go through with all black mages.
You think that game is easy???


Depends on you.

Favorite FF1 build of mine?? 3 red mages 1 white mage.
Love me some red mages (4th favorite class)
----------------------

I want to get back on track with 13.
Haven't played for like... two weeks. Feels bad man


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

My friend said they're bringing the old FFs to Xbox. As much as I wish that would happen, I don't think it will.

What I wouldn't do to be able to play every FF again with achievements.


----------



## Destin (Jul 2, 2011)

You can start with beating Final Fantasy I with 4 white mages and then move your way up from there through the FF games.  Good luck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok....so Nois is up...this FF girl of the day better be as good as the last few days Nois...or I am not going to be your BFF no more.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING NSFW
*Spoiler*: __ 



[IMG=be warned]http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll39/albelthewickedkiller/23.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois motherfucking wins!


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Silly game, but started the dream
> 
> And gas UBER tracks on its ost


It's really amazing how far the games have come.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Next time, go through with all black mages.
> You think that game is easy???
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've used a red mage yet. The first time I played the game I used the same party as this time. I like having both strong magic and strong attack.

I've heard somebodies done a solo white mage run on the NES version, can't imagine that.

I forgot how annoying FF2's level system is 

Nice pic Nois


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Was the first Crystal Chronicles for GC that good? It looks meh to me.



Better than fucking FF12. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLYXv_VhB2g[/YOUTUBE]

FF12 told you some bullshit about having action combat 
FFCC was action combat 
Not Kingdom hearts action combat though 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwiAIPLMD0A[/YOUTUBE]

I'll say this.
The game could've been better 
But it's still better then FF12


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Better than fucking FF12.
> 
> 
> FF12 told you some bullshit about having action combat
> ...



Aww, it looks like it would have benefited from a Kingdom Hearts like gameplay.

But that battle looked boring as shit...bad choice of vid...but I looked up some other vids and seen what you was talking about.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

KH doesn't do ground targeting though .
Do wish it was faster though. KH keeps me on my toes, the crystal chronicles series could if it just sped itself up.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Thinking about Kingdom Hearts makes my heart go aflutter. Sigh...

Such perfection in an action RPG. Its a shame Square ain't released this Versus shit yet...keeping me from playing a KH3...a true KH3.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thinking about Kingdom Hearts makes my heart go aflutter. Sigh...
> 
> Such perfection in an action RPG. Its a shame Square ain't released this Versus shit yet...keeping me from playing a KH3...a true KH3.



Quoted for the mother fucking truth.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Its nice to have another KH fan up in this bitch.

Not to KH dickride even more, but I really haven't played an action RPG that comes close to being awesome like KH. There is always some fucking fundamental flaw in the gameplay of other action RPGs that keeps them average.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Fuck this shit, time to boot up KHII again to farm for my final weapons some more. Damn orichalcum. But ya, Nomura, get on that shit. You lazy bastard. Finish the god damn 7 year production cycle of Versus already. Damn. Atleast give us a 1min cgi trailer to show us that you are still interested in KHIII.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its nice to have another KH fan up in this bitch.
> 
> Not to KH dickride even more,


It's pretty hard not to


> but I really haven't played an action RPG that comes close to being awesome like KH. There is always some fucking fundamental flaw in the gameplay of other action RPGs that keeps them average.


Tales of series is the only ARPG that rivals it for me.
Everything else is so boring.
FFCC could rival it if they had continued the series.




Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck this shit, time to boot up KHII again to farm for my final weapons some more. Damn orichalcum. But ya, Nomura, get on that shit. You lazy bastard. Finish the god damn 7 year production cycle of Versus already. Damn. Atleast give us a 1min cgi trailer to show us that you are still interested in KHIII.


I think we get the KH3 movie after KH 3DS.
Theres pretty much literally nowhere else for Nomura to go in and develop unless he does a Mickey storey and we KNOW he's not going to do a mickey story.
Once KH DDD is finished KHIII is coming.
If anything I think all these games as fun as they have been are all just to test what to put in KH III.
Days, Coded, BBS, DDD, he'll take what he likes best and mesh it into KH III for awesomeness. 

Anyways Dream Drop Distance looks like it'll be fun and KH in 3D...

Like literally where else does he have to turn?
Xehanorts past has been done.
The true Kingdom hearts is now known.
Roxas's story is done, Coded is...done. The mastery exam will be done.
Unless he does the Keyblade War, which could be cool too, theres nothing else after DDD.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Yaa....KH 3d....yaa..........Well, atleast it is Kingdom Hearts. Although I kinda said that bout all the portable games when I first saw them. But when I had BBS in my hand, that shit was so boss. Who knew? But ya, I wouldn't mind the Keyblade War. I think it could be interesting. They should do a flash forward thing where Sora, Riku and Kairi are like 30. Something that happened 15 years down the timeline from KHII's Sora's side.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts is garbage. Nomura fucked up with that.

I think it had potential to do more, and it didn't.

O hey look! Opinions!


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

^ Not Opinion. Troll!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Days and BBS were both good and the stuff they did in days got modified to make BBS a better game.
Clearly we're going to get a kick ass KHIII gameplay wise after 4 side games.

Anyways KHIII is supposed to be the last of Sora's adventure, so these side games let you get more of him. I think KHIV is some new protagonist.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Umm.....Why are we discussing KHIV now? lol.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

I never played any KH game I have a PS2, should I play KH?


Also, gtf off my FFXII


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

I ride that FFXII dick, that shit was good. Albeit the political bullshit and the stupid "supposed main char" when he wasnt really the main character, everything else way good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> MOTHERFUCKING NSFW
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nois!....I...approve.





The World said:


> Kingdom Hearts is garbage. Nomura fucked up with that.
> 
> I think it had potential to do more, and it didn't.
> 
> O hey look! Opinions!



HE HAS A DIFFERENT OPINION GENERALLY THEN THE REST OF US! GET HIM!


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

I liked that political shit. the Ivalice Alliance games give me the vibe of more 'realistic' scenarios, that would be possible irl. I liked how I kinda agreed with Cid and Venat, while Ashe seemed 'with merit', but still very limited to her times, as contrasted to the big ideas of the bad guys.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois!....I...approve.



Told you 

I have another one of the series but it's much more nsfw so I think imma not post it


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually I should probably retract my statement somewhat. Political bullshit is welcomed but they put it on too thick. GTFO Vayne.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Told you
> 
> I have another one of the series but it's much more nsfw so I think imma not post it



Just post it...no one will ban you...



Lee Min Jung said:


> Actually I should probably retract my statement somewhat. Political bullshit is welcomed but they put it on too thick. GTFO Vayne.



I liked FFXII as well. Though they made a mistake with the "main character"


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Vayne was a bit too big. But the entire game was Star Wars heavy. The plot was executed in a weird way, however,  contrary to what people say, I found the relationships between the characters drawn quite well. Vaan being a somewhat of an apprentice to Balthier was nice. Ashe being tempted by the nethecite and getting advise/voice of reason from Balthier too.

It was nice how the characters sticked together in groups more often than going instantly to like each other. They were several parties really, who puesued a similar goal, and were in a way forced on the same path.

I'll tease you Dae


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Balthier was boss. He should have been the "main character". Loved his VA, his laid back attitude, etc. Panelo can also GTFO.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

So much grinding in FFXII....its why I quit playing it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Balthier was boss. He should have been the "main character". Loved his VA, his laid back attitude, etc. Panelo can also GTFO.



Penelo was annoying as fuck, and those weird appendixes on her back made me wonder wtf she was anyway.

I don't mind Vaan being the main char. I liked the roles Basch and Balthier played in the team the most. Balthier being the Han Solo of the game, while Basch was kinda like Obi-Wan. I think that should they be put forward as the leading chars that charm they got would disappear.


Esura said:


> So much grinding in FFXII....its why I quit playing it.



I'm the grinder type. 'm both used to it, and like spending time on it. With my line of work, spending time, mindlesly killing mobs to gain rare items is very much relaxing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Vayne was a bit too big. But the entire game was Star Wars heavy. The plot was executed in a weird way, however,  contrary to what people say, I found the relationships between the characters drawn quite well. Vaan being a somewhat of an apprentice to Balthier was nice. Ashe being tempted by the nethecite and getting advise/voice of reason from Balthier too.
> 
> It was nice how the characters sticked together in groups more often than going instantly to like each other. They were several parties really, who puesued a similar goal, and were in a way forced on the same path.
> 
> I'll tease you Dae



I confess I have never been a big Balthier fan...I just don't like him all that much.

And I see what pic you mean Nois...yeah...you should not post it.

here is a pic of her not sexing anyone up or gettings exed up.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm the grinder type. 'm both used to it, and like spending time on it. With my line of work, spending time, mindlesly killing mobs to gain rare items is very much relaxing.



Ugh...all this FFXII talk makes me want to play that until my PS3 gets fixed. Its one of the few Square games I own that I haven't completed yet. 

I liked Penelo and Fran though. Everyone else was shit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

People might say Fang's a man, but she's damn hot:ho

And yeah, that pic's Bathhouse material.


Esura said:


> Ugh...all this FFXII talk makes me want to play that until my PS3 gets fixed. Its one of the few Square games I own that I haven't completed yet.
> 
> I liked Penelo and Fran though. Everyone else was shit.


Penelo has her highlights. Also, she's my main healer/archer. She's good as a playable char. I just don't like her maternal attitude towards Vaan.

Fran's awesome. Her far-fetched quotes are a nice touch, considering that she's a hot ass granny


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> So much grinding in FFXII....its why I quit playing it.



Man in terms of XP and Gil grinding, that shit was easy. A few places you could pimp up your gambits so that you could go afk grinding in dung, and come back 2 hours later and your chars would be 30 lvls higher. With the right accessories equipped. 

Also Dat Sig


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

I did the Dustia training. Boss fights take me slightly more than regular fights now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> People might say Fang's a man, but she's damn hot:ho
> 
> And yeah, that pic's Bathhouse material.
> 
> ...


Fran is a hot MILF (hey...shes old...you don't know).



Wait...who the _fuck_ said Fang is a man? Wtf is wrong with people on this board man!? 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Man in terms of XP and Gil grinding, that shit was easy. A few places you could pimp up your gambits so that you could go afk grinding in dung, and come back 2 hours later and your chars would be 30 lvls higher. With the right accessories equipped.


I don't think I was that far to have all the good Gambits. I remember that I quit once I got to this snowy mountain area with skeletons and shit....cause I remember the enemies outleveling me despite doing like three hours worth of grinding prior to going in that area. It was not too far after that Vierra tree shit and Fran getting kicked to the curb by her sisters or some shit.

My main team was Vaan, Fran, and Penelo/Ashe. Only reason I had Vaan in my team cause I figured I'm stuck with him in my team and he is...somewhat the main character. 



> Also Dat Sig



You can see the pic in its entirety if you click my Backloggery sig. 

EDIT: Actually, thats not the WHOLE pic though...I got it off Gelbooru. It was a big pic.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fran is a hot MILF (hey...shes old...you don't know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbasses whoever said Fran was a man. Ya when you move to new areas the enemies will usually outlevel you. That is why grinding is made easier when you get those bracelets that allow for 2x exp. Man, that made my day when i could grab some of those.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dumbasses whoever said Fran was a man. Ya when you move to new areas the enemies will usually outlevel you. That is why grinding is made easier when you get those bracelets that allow for 2x exp. Man, that made my day when i could grab some of those.



I outlevel my enemies by 15-20 levels

you guys need to learn how to grind money and Dustias right at the start of the game. IT's silly later on

I've seen a dude go to lvl 84 right after the first hunt...


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I outlevel my enemies by 15-20 levels
> 
> you guys need to learn how to grind money and Dustias right at the start of the game. IT's silly later on
> 
> I've seen a dude go to lvl 84 right after the first hunt...


Well OH MASTER NOIS PLEASE TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!! YOUR MASTER GAMING WAYS!! 

lol


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I outlevel my enemies by 15-20 levels
> 
> you guys need to learn how to grind money and Dustias right at the start of the game. IT's silly later on
> 
> I've seen a dude go to lvl 84 right after the first hunt...



It kinda takes the fun out of the game if you are that high, that early on. That isn't grinding, that it dumb. I actually like to die and wipe on some bosses in the game, instead of easy breezing through it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well OH MASTER NOIS PLEASE TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!! YOUR MASTER GAMING WAYS!!
> 
> lol


I like to fool around


Lee Min Jung said:


> It kinda takes the fun out of the game if you are that high, that early on. That isn't grinding, that it dumb. I actually like to die and wipe on some bosses in the game, instead of easy breezing through it.


Well, I could do that too, but I stopped at one point. And believe me, if you get the level right it's still challenging to hell. FFXII is actually the first game I've ever played where I know I'm overleveled, while it still challenges me in terms of teh strenght of the mobs.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't have the patience to grind that much.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like to fool around
> 
> Well, I could do that too, but I stopped at one point. And believe me, if you get the level right it's still challenging to hell. FFXII is actually the first game I've ever played where I know I'm overleveled, while it still challenges me in terms of teh strenght of the mobs.



That is another thing that I loved bout XII, the hunts. Those bastards are hard as fuck if you are not prepared b4 going in. That and be able to waste a shit load of times dying from the elite hunts. Which reminds me, i need to grind some more for the elite hunts that I have left.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Point taken, the dustia method is tedious as fuck, and it's the most 'pay attention' activity I've encountered in the game so far...

Also, getting to that 84 I said took like 60something hours... I'd NEVER do that

The hunts and the Hunt Club are both awesome. Fighting the Vyraal, or Gilgamesh, motherfucking hard and hilarious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

sexy girl abs.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Fang And I'd love her even if she were a man


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Fang And I'd love her even if she were a man



Indeed. I'd definitely hit that. Problem is... would she hit back?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

good thing she isn't.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't remember FFXII requiring to much grinding. I think the first time I around I mainly stuck to just the main story and some hunts on the side and it got me through the game quite well.

Second time through the game I used the Dustia method 

Level 85 before I even entered the palace.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

True that

As for Dustia method. Imagine me doing the Helvinek chain the other day. Fucker was way hard and annoying. And around 50 time I killed him, he was in my fucking way and I couldn't zone out

I want that Grand Armour


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

You know what's hottest about Fang? She fucking owns a Bahamut


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I could do that too, but I stopped at one point. And believe me, if you get the level right it's still challenging to hell. FFXII is actually the first game I've ever played where I know I'm overleveled, while it still challenges me in terms of teh strenght of the mobs.



Really?
Gambits solved everything, I went into  Gilgamesh with the same gambits set as always, and the game basically beat itself 
I hate grinding too, so I'm basically never overleveled.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> True that
> 
> As for Dustia method. Imagine me doing the Helvinek chain the other day. Fucker was way hard and annoying. And around 50 time I killed him, he was in my fucking way and I couldn't zone out
> 
> I want that Grand Armour


Ever chain for a Danjuro? That's a pain. 

Isn't there an alternative method for Grand Armor? I thought I did something different for it, or maybe I'm thinking of another piece of equipment.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh please. Sayng which eidolon is whose is like saying which power ranger has which color


ensoriki said:


> Really?
> Gambits solved everything, I went into  Gilgamesh with the same gambits set as always, and the game basically beat itself
> I hate grinding too, so I'm basically never overleveled.


There were times I had problems. Gilgmaessh in particular, because I went to him on the right level, but before I had the right spells

And Enkidu was a hindrance at first



Ishamael said:


> Ever chain for a Danjuro? That's a pain.
> 
> Isn't there an alternative method for Grand Armor? I thought I did something different for it, or maybe I'm thinking of another piece of equipment.


HAven't played th game recently. Imma probably at least consider it. Btw, harvesting Zwill crossblades for cash is silly easy... I'm starting to think if there's some kind of bug in there. I've got 4 of them with 12 mobs... not chained.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Gambits man, Gambits.
I'm too lazy to grind, I just set gambits and watch the game beat itself.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

I usually do that too. I'm too lazy to rearrange my Gambits every mob


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I usually do that too. I'm too lazy to rearrange my Gambits every mob



Which actually reminds me, they needed like sets of gambits, like 3 different sets of gambits that you could switch up when needed. Like I would have a specific set of gambits for grinding, one for reg level progression, one for bosses, etc. Instead of making me change up 10 of them for each character for too many different circumstances.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I usually do that too. I'm too lazy to rearrange my Gambits every mob



Rearrange gambits for what?
The same ones worked for almost everything 


Heal if health >= 60% or some shit like that
Attack

then just put the buffs you want over that

Haste and other crap, they'll auto keep it up, then they just heal and attack.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Rearrange gambits for what?
> The same ones worked for almost everything
> 
> 
> ...





Lee Min Jung said:


> Which actually reminds me, they needed like sets of gambits, like 3 different sets of gambits that you could switch up when needed. Like I would have a specific set of gambits for grinding, one for reg level progression, one for bosses, etc. Instead of making me change up 10 of them for each character for too many different circumstances.


What he said. I'm very picky with my Gambits

Although I do have the Gambits pretty much regular. I just adapt them when I see the AI is a bit retarded. 

What I WOULD like to see is a modifiable gambits, as in putting several buffs into one gambit, for better performance.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Picky for what though O_O.
Heal below 60% and if your above that attack.
Put some consume ether shit if your running low or micromanage that yourself


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Picky for what though O_O.
> Heal below 60% and if your above that attack.
> Put some consume ether shit if your running low or micromanage that yourself



Not all that works all the time though. Sometimes, Gambits are too slow, and there are also mosnters and marks which render your typical alignment of gambits useless. Ie Zeromus.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Also there will be times where a person can 2 shot you, so the 60% heal thing is not always useful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Cool stuffs


Lee Min Jung said:


> Also there will be times where a person can 2 shot you, so the 60% heal thing is not always useful.



Exaclty. Even with the cool clothes, and buffs and bubble and shit, mobs like Gilgamesh can chain you 15hits in a row, so there, screw you.

Granted that once you figure the basics of the Gambits it's easy to adapt them with al the little tweaks you need, but hey hey, the system was never really meant to be hard to use, or overly complicated.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Fuuuuuu....

I might try that Dustia method.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

There is this one dung, i think King Raithwall's (sp?) tomb, like at lvl 30 you go back to, set up the specific gambits, and you can afk, and do something, come back with maxxed of those selling items, and sell for shit loads of Gil. That is the way i did it trying to buy those expensive weapons, gears, and spells.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There is this one dung, i think King Raithwall's (sp?) tomb, like at lvl 30 you go back to, set up the specific gambits, and you can afk, and do something, come back with maxxed of those selling items, and sell for shit loads of Gil. That is the way i did it trying to buy those expensive weapons, gears, and spells.



In Raithwall's all I did was harves demonsbanes:ho The best place I found for exping was in the Barheim Passage, on the skeletons. Fuckers yield nice exp and relatively good loot. That place also spawns Ithuno, from which you can steal Deathbringers, which are awesomely awesome for early Necrohol of Nabudis escapades.


Esura said:


> Fuuuuuu....
> 
> I might try that Dustia method.


I did that till Vaan was 29. It's important to do it before anyone else joins the team, so they all get a nice level too


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There is this one dung, i think King Raithwall's (sp?) tomb, like at lvl 30 you go back to, set up the specific gambits, and you can afk, and do something, come back with maxxed of those selling items, and sell for shit loads of Gil. That is the way i did it trying to buy those expensive weapons, gears, and spells.



Yeah I've done that before.
Go to sleep, wake up uber.

the 60% thing was the general set up.
On some encounters you have to switch it up but last I recall I could switch the gambits in battle, so outside of a little micromanageing the game played itself.

Gilgamesh chained up to 15 hits? Must not recall because my gambits were boss 

Game was still boring


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yeah I've done that before.
> Go to sleep, wake up uber.
> 
> the 60% thing was the general set up.
> ...



That last one's an opinion,s o I won't coment as you're entitled to it
And yes he chains up to that. bitch's annoying with that,and mostly just that thing.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

I honestly can't remember much except his entrance on the mines bridge.
Easy fights so hard to remember 

Now that mother fucking cactus with 1000 needles?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Hhhhmmmm...I am really digging FF XIII so far....but man people were right...it's linear as fuck. I am about to face a falcir?


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

A Fal'Cie? I won't spoil that one for you if you are that far.

That linearity is what I somewhat liked about it. Its impossible to get lost, thus curbs my frustration.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> A Fal'Cie? I won't spoil that one for you if you are that far.
> 
> That linearity is what I somewhat liked about it. Its impossible to get lost, thus curbs my frustration.



It's name was anima. But yeah...thanks for nto spoiling it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It's name was *anima*. But yeah...thanks for nto spoiling it.



OHHHHH! You fought _that_ Fal'Cie....

Ok you are just at the beginning then.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

Linearity, blah blah. Play any other FF and the first big chunk is linear, it's just they don't have maps in dungeons or the line is a big blob with longer branches. They took out the exploration bit of dungeons, yes, and towns which was a huge fuck up but considering the story (if you take it for what it is) then they did it right.

My problem was the lack of explanation of the actual story. And because of that I didn't care enough to read about it in the menus.

I think you will enjoy it if you stay open-minded. It's a good game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Its Dae Dae we are talking about...he'll be open minded about it....I think.

LOL @ the nickname Dae Dae though...I fucking had a Friday flashback.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

I am enjoying it so far Fraust.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

PS3........


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

Good. I played it on the PS3 first. Smoother, faster, cleaner. And if you have a DualShock 2 it's awesome (I played with the original Sixaxis and the sensitivity of the analog sticks were ridiculous which made the camera annoying).


----------



## The810kid (Jul 2, 2011)

final Fantasy XII and XIII love good to see instead of the typical loathing of one of them or both


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Man Lightning has decked Snow like 4 times early in this game...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

Those were probably my favorite parts cause he falls so hard.  It hurts me watching it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

You could really feel it those last series of punches.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Man Lightning has decked Snow like 4 times early in this game...



Ahhh good times Snow has a glass Jaw.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh yeah....and since Nois told us to find the female version of that one pic...well....HERE IT IS ASSHOLE!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know five of those. And why isn't Rydia there?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2011)

I....I have no idea...


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2011)

Cause Rydia is meh compared to FF characters from FFVII-FFXIII.


----------



## Destin (Jul 3, 2011)

It only contains girls from FFVI and above and Kingdom Hearts.  IV is out of luck.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh yeah....and since Nois told us to find the female version of that one pic...well....HERE IT IS ASSHOLE!



Wow... No Rydia, such a shame.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 3, 2011)

Speaking of FF13, I gave it a decent score in my reviews


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2011)

Not to say FFXIII sucked, we just weren't expecting it to be that linear. Cuz it fucking Final Fantasy.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

Is this correct?



I'm mixed with the blondes.

EDIT: Oh wait, that's Fang not Paine, isn't it.
EDIT2: Fixed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

so that blond in the far upper right corner must be Namine from KH? or is it possibly ashe?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd say it's more likely Ashe since they don't have Paine which might mean sequels weren't included.

Although Shelke is there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'd say it's more likely Ashe since they don't have Paine which might mean sequels weren't included.
> 
> Although Shelke is there.



Exactly....and wow nothing against her...but they could add someone somewhat that obscure but none of the older game girls?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

Shelke was from DoC right? If so fuck her.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

Also I want to say the one behind selphie is Celes out of pure principle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shelke was from DoC right? If so fuck her.



I first thought this too...but then you find out her body is stuck as a 13 year old...and well...you stop.



zenieth said:


> Also I want to say the one behind selphie is Celes out of pure principle.



This is also possible...3 possible blondies...or more.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think he meant "fuck her" in that way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

Your right...I read that wrong....


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually think that chick labeled Quistis is more of a Celes, and that one behind Selphie is the actual Quistis:Hmm

Anyway, good job Dae, I've found that pic yesterday too, and COMPLETELY forgot about that, cos I'm retarded when it comes to remembering shit


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

Did anyone get girls' bonus DLC costumes for Dissidia 012? I have Terra, Yuna, Shantotto.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

The thing about the one I labeled Quistis is she has an outfit... I just can't remember any character with that outfit and Quistis wears a skirt, but not with ruffles... I also don't know why I'm trying so hard to find out.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

It might be a char from tactics no? Or some other babe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

After looking at the label "Quistis?"....I am now starting to have doubts its her. But The outfit next to her says its her...but not the hair.

edit-Ok so that Blonde who you thought was Quistis is actually stella nox fleuret from FFXIII versus.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

Who are these non main ff fuckers?


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> After looking at the label "Quistis?"....I am now starting to have doubts its her. But The outfit next to her says its her...but not the hair.
> 
> edit-Ok so that Blonde who you thought was Quistis is actually stella nox fleuret from FFXIII versus.



Kudos to your detective skills


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not to say FFXIII sucked, we just weren't expecting it to be that linear. Cuz it fucking Final Fantasy.



Um, not to burst your bubbles, but they did say that FFXIII was going to be linear during development awhile ago during development...which is why I wasn't completely shocked when I played it.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, not to burst your bubbles, but they did say that FFXIII was going to be linear during development awhile ago during development...which is why I wasn't completely shocked when I played it.



True, but personally I didn't think that it was going to be THAT linear, i thought there would be a couple of side quest from beg to end. Not wait til 85% of the game is over to have 1 open zone.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> True, but personally I didn't think that it was going to be THAT linear, i thought there would be a couple of side quest from beg to end. Not wait til 85% of the game is over to have 1 open zone.



Maybe they used up all their ideas with XII... that shit's got more side stuff than plot


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

Stella! I'm disappointed in myself considering I'm putting all my hopes and dreams into Versus. Props.


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2011)

The fuck is a Stella?


----------



## Destin (Jul 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck is a Stella?





Stella Nox Fleuret

Character from FF Versus XIII.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

And my personal favorite since the game is my Bible.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

This is what I see:


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh come on I quickly fixed it....shut up!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

No you didnt...?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't link Gelbooru pictures, never work.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

You have to host the images elsewhere Vasto.

I don't remember that Stella chick from the trailers.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 3, 2011)

It only works for you for a short period of time, not for other people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

GGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAMMIT!


*goes to repost*


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> You have to host the images elsewhere Vasto.
> 
> I don't remember that Stella chick from the trailers.



Lol, what? She's the only girl in any of the trailers. They have a conversation near the painting when Noctis is dressed up? They take fighting stances with giant glowing magic symbols behind them? She has a ruffly skirt that blows in the wind, in front of a full moon, and she uses a rapier?


----------



## Destin (Jul 3, 2011)

You can't hotlink from sites like that.  Better to re-upload it onto an image hosting site.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

Destin....you have a bright future ahead of you bro...


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, what? She's the only girl in any of the trailers. They have a conversation near the painting when Noctis is dressed up? They take fighting stances with giant glowing magic symbols behind them? She has a ruffly skirt that blows in the wind, in front of a full moon, and she uses a rapier?


Really?  

Maybe it's because I haven't seen a Versus XIII trailer in a while. I've been turned off from the game since it still doesn't have a release date and haven't kept up with any of the updates because of that. Although now that you mention it I do remember a girl in one of the trailers I saw, I think it was one of the earlier ones.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

Lighting is very Yuri.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my dat Lightnin'


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Maybe they used up all their ideas with XII... that shit's got more side stuff than plot



The main story is bout 40 hours by itself. And the extra and side shit easily take up that much time if not more. That is the way that I like my FF. And all that shit on 1 single layer DVD. Wow. Talking bout filling content on a disc. They should go back to that shit. But how much you all wanna bet there is going to be FFXV announcement at the next TGS?


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Probably true. Also, I'm 160h in the game and haven't reached the Pharos yet Taking my time, going to get Ultima as we speak/type:ho


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

If they do unveil XV I better see some very fantasy shit or some shit based in New York. I won't be satisfied if it's futuristic mech stuff anymore.

And how about a Katana for the protagonist, damn it.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe we will get a FF that the main gimmick is shifting through time, past, future, etc. And yes, if you go to the "game world's past" then you shall get a Katana.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> If they do unveil XV I better see some very fantasy shit or some shit based in New York. I won't be satisfied if it's futuristic mech stuff anymore.
> 
> And how about a Katana for the protagonist, damn it.



I want a VI/IX setting. With motherfucking anachronic oldschool dragons and Lore and shit. And oldschool classes, and some variation of the Job system

Motherfucking Excalibur chest won't motherfucking spawn


Also, I hate the Great Crystal with a passion


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> I want a VI/IX setting. With motherfucking anachronic oldschool dragons and Lore and shit. And oldschool classes, and some variation of the Job system
> 
> Motherfucking Excalibur chest won't motherfucking spawn
> 
> ...


Yeah I would love a traditional old school setting, all this future stuff is getting annoying. I'd also like some fixed classes like IX again.

I wish the Excalibur were better in XII, there are much better weapons you can get with easier requirements. Although it does look quite cool.

The map in the Great Crystal is so bad, to this day I still have no idea how to read it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

Ha! got the Excalibur

The main reason I wanted it is because it's got holy element on it. And we know which Esper hates him some holy on his ass:ho

The Great Crystal is the worst fucking maze ever Oo The only thing that I can remember being worse was the Special Cave in Lufia 2... 99 random levels starting from lvl1. Damn survival dungeon...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

My problem with FF12's side stuff, although interesting was that it was for the most part all. "Hunt this fucking thing and kill it dead." or "Remember looting in mmos guess what you're going to be doing now?"

They're not bad per say, I loved the hunts but I wanted something more.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2011)

There was a fair share of 'go there, talk with him, do that, bring back, go kil, report' scenarios. I believe that FFII was supposed to be a successor of XI, and was changed into a single-player business later. An Ivalice Alliance MMO? Damn, I'd love to get to play an online FFT

What I think they should do is combine FFXII with lets say IX, make some tweaks and profit as hell.


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2011)

FFIX has the most boring battle system ever...well second only to FFII. 

Now...FFVII + FFX = new world order


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ha! got the Excalibur
> 
> The main reason I wanted it is because it's got holy element on it. And we know which Esper hates him some holy on his ass:ho
> 
> The Great Crystal is the worst fucking maze ever Oo The only thing that I can remember being worse was the Special Cave in Lufia 2... 99 random levels starting from lvl1. Damn survival dungeon...


Zodiark right? Have fun with Deathja. 

What the hell were they thinking when they designed that shit?



zenieth said:


> My problem with FF12's side stuff, although interesting was that it was for the most part all. "Hunt this fucking thing and kill it dead." or "Remember looting in mmos guess what you're going to be doing now?"
> 
> They're not bad per say, I loved the hunts but I wanted something more.


The hunts did get repetitive but I wasn't ever to bored when I did them. Although some variety to the hunts would have been nice.



Esura said:


> FFIX has the most boring battle system ever...well second only to FFII.
> 
> Now...FFVII + FFX = new world order


Esura how is it that you manage to say stupid shit and I somehow don't hate you for it?

FFVIII battle system = garbage
FFIX battle system = orgasmic

Although I will agree II's is pretty weak. Playing that game right now and leveling weapons/spells/hp/mp has to got to be one of the most annoying things ever conceived. I'm just going to grind my spells to a high level and go from there.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Of the PSX era, I will say I did enjoy IX's battle system the best.  VIII was bothersome for me, and VII was just too open ended as far as who could do what.

I like it when characters have a specific class/specialty.  But, that's just personal taste in the end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2011)

IX's damn atb bar was to damn slow....


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Esura how is it that you manage to say stupid shit and I somehow don't hate you for it?



Quoted for motherfucking truth.

I love Esura to death, but sometimes I can't even try to agree with the shit he says, LOL.

IX's system of learning skills by using weapons was among my favorites. I personally enjoyed grinding for them shits. The ONLY thing I didn't like about IX was that trance couldn't carry over between battles like Limit Breaks. Too many a time I tranced at the end of a normal fight right before a boss.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 4, 2011)

Da fuk was wrong with X battle system?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuk was wrong with X battle system?



Nothing, son. No one can talk shit about X's perfection. My favorite system, and it's so simple.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. I just finished Final Fantasy IX. I've had the game for almost ten years now and have played through it about ten times, but this was the first time I actually _finished_ the game 'till the end.

Just. Fucking. Amazing. Best game ever in my opinion.

I have to admit that I shed a few tears in the ending scene, especially during the ending credits when they showed FMV's from throughout the game.

Next I'll propably buy Dissidia. The battle system in it really isn't something that I am looking from a FF game, but I'll watch through the storyline. I heard that Zidane at least stalemated with Kefka (sounds reasonable) and lost to Kain. (I know it isn't considered canon.)


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm an oldschool person so my comments on the systems would go lie this:

VI: Enjoyable, but the summons were practically useless. I actually never used them.

VII: The materia system was I believe the most balanced in terms of how it influenced the difficulty level. I missed learning skills though.

VIII: motherfucking bad. IT was enjoyable to at first, but later I got so angry with that shit you couldn't believe.
IX: I liked that not everyone could learn everything, that there were tchnically jobs, and that my OCD ordered me to teach everypne everything they could.

X: Simple and nice, the thing that was missing was if characters like Wakka could hit from outside the party [with some alterations for common sense of course]. And the sphere grid was fun.

XII: The board was a bit too small. I'm in my 60s now and everyone has completed the board, and that LPs anger me just laying around

Also, one big complaint about IX's battles. EVERYTHING TAKES SO MUCH LONG TO HAPPEN


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Zodiark right? Have fun with Deathja.
> 
> What the hell were they thinking when they designed that shit?



I loved that fight, The FV was too easy to kill, but this Esper was so much fun, I actually had to plan during it.
2 hours for him 

I suppose they were thinking if making something challenging in that game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I loved that fight, The FV was too easy to kill, but this Esper was so much fun, I actually had to plan during it.
> 2 hours for him
> 
> I suppose they were thinking if making something challenging in that game.



And they overdid it wit Yizmat

Who wants to fight trough a moster with 50 million HP... fortunately the western release of FFXII decreased the HP of Omega Mk.XII

Oh and Ultima fight was nice. It was infinitely harder to get to her at first, but generally she was a challenging opponent. Also, dat summon be hot


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn Beta really rapes the beginning of FF7.
Just need to go back and get a 2nd copy 
Beta Spam!


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait what?

Btw, does any of the people who played FFXII assign specific summons to party members? Ie. I put Belias and Ultima on ashe since Belias is a kind of a family heritage, and ultima's the boss of Espers. Basch got Zalera because Barheim Passage is where he was kept prisoner. Balthier got Exodus because they're both judges blahblahblah.

A lil thing I put into the story myself


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Wow. I just finished Final Fantasy IX. I've had the game for almost ten years now and have played through it about ten times, but this was the first time I actually _finished_ the game 'till the end.
> 
> Just. Fucking. Amazing. Best game ever in my opinion.
> 
> ...


The ending is amazing. But poor Vivi only got to live a year or two before he died. He's easily in my top two or three FF characters.

Dissida's fun, but canon wise it makes no sense at all. Zidane should easily trounce Kain and Kefka. There are other stupid examples too like Squall beating Kuja. 



Nois said:


> I'm an oldschool person so my comments on the systems would go lie this:
> 
> VIII: motherfucking bad. IT was enjoyable to at first, but later I got so angry with that shit you couldn't believe.
> IX: I liked that not everyone could learn everything, that there were tchnically jobs, and that my OCD ordered me to teach everypne everything they could.
> ...


The biggest problem with VIII was that if you drew 100 decent or high level magic then the game was a complete joke but if you didn't draw enough the game got really difficult. There's no middle ground with the game. And let's not even talk about how absurdly overpowered limit breaks are.

I never had a problem with IX's speed if you set the ATB bar to fast then pacing of the battle increases dramatically. 



T.O.P said:


> I loved that fight, The FV was too easy to kill, but this Esper was so much fun, I actually had to plan during it.
> 2 hours for him
> 
> I suppose they were thinking if making something challenging in that game.


I was referring to the Great Crystal with my second point. The espers for the most part were way to easy but Zodiark was difficult if you didn't prepare properly. All three times I've fought him I've been over leveled though. 

I give the espers to whoever, usually my favorites get the better ones though (Balthier, Basch). I really wish you could transfer them though like the GF system.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

I've assigned the first 6 summons I got. Now I'm saving. Pretty sure Vaan's getting Zodiark though.

I also like how he sumons are mostly refferences to other games in the franchise


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Esura how is it that you manage to say stupid shit and I somehow don't hate you for it?
> 
> FFVIII battle system = garbage
> FFIX battle system = orgasmic
> ...


Cause I just be myself. No faking or nothing. I just state what I feel and think with no ill intent behind it.  

Although...I'm a bit taken aback that you say I say stupid shit. Feelings...officially hurt. 



Anyways, you wrote FFVIII...which is true. It is garbage, but at least it kept me on my toes. FFIX is just...boring. Its not that there is anything wrong with the battle system...but....eh. I'm just an old fart ranting. 



Fraust said:


> Quoted for motherfucking truth.
> 
> I love Esura to death, but sometimes I can't even try to agree with the shit he says, LOL.


Hey, its all good. 

Dae Dae (or Nois...I think...sets throwing me off) inspired me though. I need to finish FFXII...ugh...maybe I might like it this time around. I'll prolly put my new Wii games on hold so I can play FFXII and Tales of Abyss more.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 4, 2011)

Thought this was a good listen making good and bad points about every final fantasy game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Esura, when you rant I imagine Walter Matthau, so I guess it's all good

But seriously, you're usually disagreeing with the vox populi in here

I like IX mostly for the plot which caters to my inner fantasy kid, and I think that pacing the ATB up would help me like the game more. Or perhaps the option to skip the animations or something. 

I bet Versus XIII will be just the cure for the 'slow battles issue'. I mean, motherfuking DMC tempo in my FF?:33

That is if the game comes out before I stop giving a fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8c0V0Dc4tw[/YOUTUBE]
 \m/


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

Versus will be the redemption of us all.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll get a fucking PS3 for that bastard


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'll get a fucking PS3 for that bastard



Wait...you don't have one?

Shame on you. 

EDIT: Technically, I don't have one either....cause my shit is broke.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have one either anymore. Sold it after I beat MGS4 (twice) and FFXIII and Infamous. Just didn't need it.

I'm BANKING on a limited edition Versus copy, even though it's not likely. I really hope they have one, though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

This just in...Limited Edition Versus XIII PS3 bundle along side the PS4!


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...you don't have one?
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> EDIT: Technically, I don't have one either....cause my shit is broke.





Fraust said:


> I don't have one either anymore. Sold it after I beat MGS4 (twice) and FFXIII and Infamous. Just didn't need it.
> 
> I'm BANKING on a limited edition Versus copy, even though it's not likely. I really hope they have one, though.



The thing is, a PS3 = an average monthly salary in here and I'm just out of college [preparing for a MA course]


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> The thing is, a PS3 = an average monthly salary in here and I'm just out of college [*preparing for a MA course*]


Niiice.

I need to start applying for colleges again. I kind of gave it up for a few years and just worked odd jobs.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't pay my tuition apparently, but I'm still buying hundreds of dollars worth of games this fall.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 4, 2011)

Just bought Final Fantasy IV The Complete Collection for the PSP on a whim. Looking forward to good times.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I can't pay my tuition apparently, but I'm still buying hundreds of dollars worth of games this fall.



Hey, we still got time for that! Its not like we are in our 30s or 40s...and even they go to college too.

Right now...I just want to live in the moment of being debt free before I add more debt to myself. I just payed off all my parent's back bills and mortages and my hospital bills for my broken ankle during my hs graduation (don't ask lol) and payed off my back bills I had at my place, so I just want to relax with my money, buy some hentai games or something before I add more shit on myself.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Niiice.
> 
> I need to start applying for colleges again. I kind of gave it up for a few years and just worked odd jobs.


I've studied to do the oddest of them all. Being an ESL teacher...


Fraust said:


> I can't pay my tuition apparently, but I'm still buying hundreds of dollars worth of games this fall.


Being a certified teach lets me work as a provate tutorwho doesn't have to pay the income tax for that shit:ho

And just this morning I've thought of ordering Suikoden V, Persona 3 or 4, and Odin Sphere. Shame my current budget allows me to get only one game


Esura said:


> Hey, we still got time for that! Its not like we are in our 30s or 40s...and even they go to college too.
> 
> Right now...I just want to live in the moment of being debt free before I add more debt to myself. I just payed off all my parent's back bills and mortages and my hospital bills for my broken ankle during my hs graduation (don't ask lol) and payed off my back bills I had at my place, so I just want to relax with my money, buy some hentai games or something before I add more shit on myself.



I've given myself two years before going to college.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause I just be myself. No faking or nothing. I just state what I feel and think with no ill intent behind it.
> 
> Although...I'm a bit taken aback that you say I say stupid shit. Feelings...officially hurt.
> 
> ...


Not stupid shit but stuff I disagree with strongly. It's opinion however so it doesn't matter.

What part of XII did you stop at?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> And they overdid it wit Yizmat
> 
> Who wants to fight trough a moster with 50 million HP... fortunately the western release of FFXII decreased the HP of Omega Mk.XII
> 
> Oh and Ultima fight was nice. It was infinitely harder to get to her at first, but generally she was a challenging opponent. Also, dat summon be hot


Well it is the last thing to do in the game 
[YOUTUBE]stlsGVYkhp0[/YOUTUBE]

I only wanted All the summons to see what the Summon sequence looked like, my favorite is still Shemhazai's deathblow and Zalera's.

Edit: forgo to add ultima's


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it was me who inspired you. Dae pretty much hates XII's guts afaik.

Also, is it possible to play the game after finishing the plot? Or do I have to keep away from Bahamut till I'm done with everything?


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

I think my personal Yiazmat record is an hour and thirty mins using the strategy TOP posted. Although I fucked up quite a bit at times.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've studied to do the oddest of them all. Being an ESL teacher...
> 
> I've given myself two years before going to college.


Not to sound like a dumbass but...

what is a ESL teacher?



Ishamael said:


> Not stupid shit but stuff I disagree with strongly. It's opinion however so it doesn't matter.
> 
> What part of XII did you stop at?



Some village on top of some ice mountain...like not too far after that Vierra tree stuff. I think it was called Mt. Saint Bernice or something. Had to fight Vossler or something. I realized I had to grind more...after I just grinded like three hours before then cause he was taking off dumb amounts of damage that not even my buffs could curb.



Nois said:


> I think it was me who inspired you. Dae pretty much hates XII's guts afaik.
> 
> Also, is it possible to play the game after finishing the plot? Or do I have to keep away from Bahamut till I'm done with everything?



Ok, it was you.

And I kind of hate FFXII as well...but because I have shit else to do other than eat, sleep, work  or watch my brother's kids (that shit has to stop though) might as well see if I can like it the second time around.

My copy is in mint condition too compared to my other favorite PS2 FF games....


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to sound like a dumbass but...
> 
> what is a ESL teacher?



English as a second language. So they teach English to non-native speakers.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> English as a second language. So they teach English to non-native speakers.



Ah cool.

I hope Nois goes to Japan and teach...so he can pick up some cheap DS and PSP JPN games and sell it to us at a reasonable price. 

I want Love Plus (well I have the rom technically) and Black Rock Shooter!

Or...or...BbS International....or FFXII International...or FFX International....wait wth. Why are these games called International if they are only in Japan!?


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to sound like a dumbass but...
> 
> what is a ESL teacher?





Fraust said:


> English as a second language. So they teach English to non-native speakers.


Thanks brah
I can teach English as both second and foreign language, since there is a small difference. however, to teach abroad it is possible I might need to get a CELTA certificate, bastards don't always honour BAs from other countries




> Some village on top of some ice mountain...like not too far after that Vierra tree stuff. I think it was called Mt. Saint Bernice or something. Had to fight Vossler or something. I realized I had to grind more...after I just grinded like three hours before then cause he was taking off dumb amounts of damage that not even my buffs could curb.


I knew my gameplay would end up looking like this, so I sacrificed teh first several hours of my gameplay doing the Dusia/Zone out glitch training in order to pump Vaan and get shitloads of money for those Book loots and Flame Staves that Dustia dropped like crazy. At one point, the mob dropped 4 books and 3 staves. And that's about 5k





> Ok, it was you.
> 
> And I kind of hate FFXII as well...but because I have shit else to do other than eat, sleep, work  or watch my brother's kids (that shit has to stop though) might as well see if I can like it the second time around.
> 
> My copy is in mint condition too compared to my other favorite PS2 FF games....





I hated it the first time I played it, mainly because it was a French copy, and I do really hate French [I also don't know it though]. Also, shit's difficult at first.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think it was me who inspired you. Dae pretty much hates XII's guts afaik.
> 
> Also, is it possible to play the game after finishing the plot? Or do I have to keep away from Bahamut till I'm done with everything?



Well you go back to your last saved file after you beat you, So I'm assuming no.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Thanks brah
> I can teach English as both second and foreign language, since there is a small difference. however, to teach abroad it is possible I might need to get a CELTA certificate, bastards don't always honour BAs from other countries


Oh, well good luck with that man. You is going to be swimming in money and respect from people (I think...)

I'm shocked you have the time to bullshit around with us. 





> I knew my gameplay would end up looking like this, so I sacrificed teh first several hours of my gameplay doing the Dusia/Zone out glitch training in order to pump Vaan and get shitloads of money for those Book loots and Flame Staves that Dustia dropped like crazy. At one point, the mob dropped 4 books and 3 staves. And that's about 5k



Yep, I'm going to do that Dustia shit mayn now. 

Prolly level Vaan up to lv 30 or 40 and call it a night.









> I hated it the first time I played it, mainly because it was a French copy, and I do really hate French [I also don't know it though]. Also, shit's difficult at first.



This is my initial reaction to the game. 

Pop in game...

Opening - OMFG SQUARE DID IT AGAIN!! GRAPHICS AAWWWWWIUEWF!!!

5 hr - Cool, game isn't bad. No random encounters! Awesome! Main character is a punk bitch though.

10 hr - Not bad, not bad. Basch is dope. Penelo is cute. Fran is smexy. Asche is a bitch and Balthier is a douchebag. Vaan is still a bitch.

20 hr - Oh wtf is up with this game man? This Licence Grid is retarded....and grinding isn't fun in this game. Story isn't engaging either and its dumb. Whats the point of having Vaan in the party again? Or Penelo? They have shit all any relevance to the story whatsoever. But I'm going to stick with it...cause I figure it'll get better. Asche got a cute butt despite being a bitch. I'll get used to it.

30 hr - Ok...I'm at Mt. Saint Bernice...boss fight... easily dies after grinding...fuck this game, I'm done with this shit. *Pops in Grandia II*

This is when FFXII first came out mind you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Well you go back to your last saved file after you beat you, So I'm assuming no.


Damn, shame. I guess I'll just fuck about for lulz first.


Esura said:


> Oh, well good luck with that man. You is going to be swimming in money and respect from people (I think...)
> 
> I'm shocked you have the time to bullshit around with us.
> 
> ...



If you were ever into MMOs then just treat it as a singleplayer MMO, but hard as hell at some points. Also, if you grind Vaan up to lvl 30 or 40 then anything later will be fun for you. Especially since going 40 in Dustia training will take like 16 hours

As for me being here with you. You guys have no freaking idea how much nights have I been spending here while simultaneously writing my thesis. Gaming section and this thread in particular has been my only fun for over a month at least.

And ekhm... DONT YOU FUCKING GO CALLING MAH BALTHIER A DOUCHE

He's a nice paternal figure for Vaan and a voice of reason to Ashe. Dude's what I'd call an Obi-Wan/Han Solo mashup and his dad is silly as fuck.

PS:

Liked Grandia I and II to no end. IIs plot was uber awesome, made me waste over a week of July one year.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

I remember fighting a judge at one point in the game about 5 times before I was tired of cursing at the TV... so I grinded for a couple hours against enemies that dropped potions frequently with a save nearby and raped the next couple bosses no problem. Then grinded later in the game to the point where the final boss was almost painfully boring only to see that shitstorm they call an ending.

[/reasonswhyididntlikethegame]


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> If you were ever into MMOs then just treat it as a singleplayer MMO, but hard as hell at some points. Also, if you grind Vaan up to lvl 30 or 40 then anything later will be fun for you. Especially since going 40 in Dustia training will take like 16 hours
> 
> As for me being here with you. You guys have no freaking idea how much nights have I been spending here while simultaneously writing my thesis. Gaming section and this thread in particular has been my only fun for over a month at least.
> 
> ...



Well, I guess I'll enjoy your company while the thread has ya.

Balthier just came off as a douche to me. I couldn't take him seriously at all. Then again, I hated Han Solo in Star Wars....HATED him....so if Baltheir was supposed to be Square's take on Han Solo, they succeeded...cause I hate him. Asche, Ash, Ashe, whatever just came off as a stuck up bitch to me. Every time she talked she made me cringe. Not because her voice actress was bad, just because she just kept saying dumb stuck up shit.

I liked Penelo though, despite being useless storyline wise. Her and Basch were the more down to earth characters in the game. Fran was ok too, despite the lack of a compelling personality. At least she didn't grate on my psyche like Balthier, Asche and Vaan.

And Balthier has a father that appears in the game? I remember Baltheir stating he was supposed to be a Judge...but I don't remember anything else.

Also...Balthier like Obi Wan? Does not compute. Obi Wan wasn't an asshole.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 4, 2011)

Balthier was a very ''dry'' character...?

At least I thought so, couldn't get enthused or care about anything he did. Just a blank stare whenever he did something.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

Balthier was actually the only redeeming part of XII right after Larsa.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I guess I'll enjoy your company while the thread has ya.
> 
> Balthier just came off as a douche to me. I couldn't take him seriously at all. *Then again, I hated Han Solo in Star Wars....HATED him....*so if Baltheir was supposed to be Square's take on Han Solo, they succeeded...cause I hate him. Asche, Ash, Ashe, whatever just came off as a stuck up bitch to me. Every time she talked she made me cringe. Not because her voice actress was bad, just because she just kept saying dumb stuck up shit.
> 
> ...


That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about 

My overall opinion on XII is that's a decent game. I liked the combat for the most part even if gambits made it auto pilot. Character wise I wish Vaan and Penelo contributed more but I was fine with the rest (except for Ashe I just found her annoying).

And yeah Balthier's dad is in the game, quite the difficult boss.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Ashe WAS annoying. then again, she had the dillemas a weird ass princess would have. She thought and talked all big, about restoring her country and all that, but were it not for... Vaan and Balthier she'd follow that fucking spectre of Rasler and nuke the universe with the marbles her granddad got from flying Baywatch buoys with a Zordon complex

Vaan was just a kid, who always had to have Penelo around so that he doesn't go and do reckles dum shit. Then Balthier came about and he was a kind of father to Vaan, or an idol. Basch was loyal, and nice, and all. I don't really have anything bad to say about him. Vossler should just be a regular party member.

As for other characters, Larsa was epic. For a 12yo, he was a better royalty than Ashe could ever be.

And I can understand Esura disliking Solo. I myself hated most of The Lord of the Rings. Silmarillion was much better.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Balthier was actually the only redeeming part of XII right after Larsa.



Damn straight.
Larsa was the man 
God, I wish I could have mained as him. 

This is only character-wise though.
12's gameplay was superior.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

In the International Zodiac Job System version, you can claim control over the guests and espers. Editing gambits and equipment


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm glad were talking about XII 

I really liked the fact of the gambits, I could just leave my ps2 and take a shower or something during a boss fight


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Idk what XII you guys played, but later on it's hard to just go get a sammich when you fight shits like King Behemoth


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Try grinding for three days and ending up at level 70


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 64 with all myc hars and haven't been to the Pharos yet


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Shit I'm going to have get my gameplay guide, I haven't played that game in forever.

I was level 70 before I got the second esper, I know that.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude, you're more of a grinder than I am

Build on 'em Dustias, did you?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Balthier was actually the only redeeming part of XII right after Larsa.


No argument. Larsa wasn't a bad character.



Nois said:


> In the International Zodiac Job System version, you can claim control over the guests and espers. Editing gambits and equipment


After beating the original and being upset with it, I heard about the international version and wanted to play it. Was wierd as hell. The FF12 was found boring yet the international version still enticed me after I played the game already and disliked it 



T.O.P said:


> I really liked the fact of the gambits, I could just leave my ps2 and take a shower or something during a boss fight


Gambits actually bugged me because of that. On one hand they were very useful on the other hand I was like...did they just give me the option to make autopilot really good?
Game got even easier since you could just swap characters and drop mist chain after mist chain like it's going out of style.





Nois said:


> Idk what XII you guys played, but later on it's hard to just go get a sammich when you fight shits like King Behemoth


Main game is gambit rape. Gambits just eat the main game.
Hunts/espers can push the game more just because the bosses can make you have to micromanage more. Gambits also let you grind while your asleep. . If the game is feeling to hard you set your gambits in reithwalls tomb or whatever it was and just let the gambits grind you up.


Hate Vaan. He's a shit character worse yet I had to put up with his ass in FFA2: grimiore of the rift (Main character was SHIT compared to Marche...actually the game was just shit boring).
Then again in FF12 revenent wings. I wont' lie I enjoyed revenent wings but it wasn't really for Vaan, but Balthier and the wing dude.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 4, 2011)

I liked 12, I really did, but it just felt like half an amazing game from beginning to end rather than an amazing game.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 4, 2011)

It was one of those games that I played almost delusionally. The ENTIRE time I saw Vaan as the main character and thought that Ashe was gonna get over her man and get with Vaan. I was used to the love story in FFs and I enjoy them very much. Then not only is Vaan pointless and no love story whatsoever between anyone, but the ending was the biggest disappointment I've seen in a game since Bujingai (anyone play that? yeah, talk about shitty endings).

I did enjoy actually playing it, though. Just didn't care much for anything else in retrospect.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Balthier is a douchebag.



/unfriended.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just listened to FF osts in 8bit. You can recognise good music if it makes you go 'woah' even in the most obscure of incarnations.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2_xHSQqQyA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_tNJgav_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude, Dae. You've missed his latest incarnation


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

But its not my compilation...and its 3 years old.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

and my sig is bitchin, no?:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

....bitchin indeed.:datgilgamesh


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

Balthier and Larsa should have just drop kicked Vaan off those airships they were in and proceed to become the new main characters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Balthier and Larsa should have just drop kicked Vaan off those airships they were in and proceed to become the new main characters.



But by that time it would have been to late...because they were already so far in the story...


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Balthier and Larsa should have just drop kicked Vaan off those airships they were in and proceed to become the new main characters.





VastoLorDae said:


> But by that time it would have been to late...because they were already so far in the story...



Well, the protagonists are usually made so that a certain group of player can relate to them, the bigger the group the better. I think they just overdid it with Vaan. 

And were Balthier to be the actual main character, he would be worse. Distinctive charactrs are better suited for background roles. [paraphrasing Nomura, and just out of common sense].


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

So a bland uninteresting and annoying dong should be the main character? 

Yeah that makes sense. (not sarcasm)


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that when you look at it closely, characters who are strong personalities tend to be hard to sympathize with, when you're a 14yo, growing up kid and shit like that. Initially Basch was to be the protagonist of XII but he got moved to supporting cast due to Vagrant Story's protagonist not being recieved well.

And I don't think Vaan was that bad actually. He was a kinda dum kid orphan with dreams of being someone great and shits. He got better in Revenant Wings right?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Vaan's not the main character. So this topic is irrelevant. There is no main character, or if you're going by who is most relevant in the story, I believe Ashe and Larsa (even though not controllable) were more connected to the plot.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2011)

And yet didn't SE market Vaan as the main? Apparently they don't care about their own plot.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Vaan's not the main character. So this topic is irrelevant. There is no main character, or if you're going by who is most relevant in the story, I believe Ashe and Larsa (even though not controllable) were more connected to the plot.



Vaan is the main character...or the "face" of FFXII. Yeah we know he really isn't the main character storyline wise but he is the main character to Square...like how Terra is the main character for FFVI in Square's eyes. Why do you think they have Vaan in Dissidia Duodecim instead of Ashe?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Vaan is the main character...or the "face" of FFXII. Yeah we know he really isn't the main character storyline wise but he is the main character to Square...like how Terra is the main character for FFVI in Square's eyes. Why do you think they have Vaan in Dissidia Duodecim instead of Ashe?



Because Square is retarded.
Nobody fucking loves Vaan.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually Vaan is stupid popular in Japan.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

It's like how people don't know that FF6 is really only stupid popular in America. Not saying it's bad or anything.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's like how people don't know that FF6 is really only stupid popular in America. Not saying it's bad or anything.



Huh? Seriously?

Wow...my tastes are more in line with Japanese gamers than I though....sans liking Vaan of course.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

Man ff7...replaying this damn thing.
This shit needs a god damn action battle system.
Can only scroll to Beta so many times before I smash someone in the face. Urgh I need some Tales of...but I don't have any consoles on me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

FF5 is the FF6 for japan at least.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Japan seems to have terrible tastes if they like V.  and Vaan.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF5 is the FF6 for japan at least.



Wut?

Nvm...my FF tastes aren't the same as Japan's then. While I'm not heads over heel in love with FFVI like other old school Western gamers (its mid tiered to me)...I still think it is much better than FFV...so fuck that.

Where is all the FFVII love though? Is it like taboo to like it nowadays or some shit?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

Esura, FF7 is stupid apex popular, it's not even worth mentioning as public view of it is

ff7
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the rest. World Wide


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

V is the most pointless FF after II. The story was so much fun and then werewolves came out of a meteor. The plot just started getting too playful. Not good.

And it's the first FF I ever played, so it's inevitably special to me. But not, it's not even in the top 10 FFs


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

You could make arguments against ff6 with WoR and how the openness of it totally fucks up the story narrative.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

What's WoR?

And I haven't beaten VI, so it doesn't matter to me as much as the other ones anyway. And from what I did play at least the characters had personalities and stories. V was, like I said, just pointless shit thrown together. It's barely coherent.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

WoR is basically disc 2 of FF6 where the whole game turns into open ended play, you can go anywhere and everywhere, recollect all of your previous members or totally say fuck off to them, including terra and just jump to kefka after you get the neccessary 4.

It's a nice idea but like most ff idea, it's not done to the best of its ability.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

FF8 tries to pull off something similar with Zell, Rinoa and Selphie in terms of character development. The problem is that it works for FF6 because each of the characters are compelling from the jump while FF8 characters that can develop aren't all that compelling when you first meet them. 

Irvine and Quistis are both compelling from the start but they don't have any development.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

Vaan is officially dubbed the protagonist of XII unfortunately, although I don't see it. The most interactions that occur are Balthier-Vaan and Ashe- Balthier. Other than that we have basically two groups of the more adult guys and kids.

VII is a cult due to its contribution to the genre's glory, VI's awesome because VII is basicaly VI with more post-apocalypse than steampunk.
V's silly, IV's corny, hence the Japanese love.

XIII's linear, VIII's messed up, and IX features a civilisation with down syndrome and black people being made by a monkey android.

FFs are pretty fucked up, but hey, I love the shit out of them.

My top 5 still would go: VI, IX, VII, XII, X in a more or less random order.

And VI actually tries to cater to all audiences. At first you get linear FF, then there is a completely nonlinear game, where you get to do whatever and have fun with the side shit. Everyone's happy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

Does Agito Gilgamesh have a beard?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

IV's corny? I am not happy with that statement at all.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

It totally is.


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Does Agito Gilgamesh have a beard?


Nope, just a chin protector of sorts.


Fraust said:


> IV's corny? I am not happy with that statement at all.





zenieth said:


> It totally is.


Like hell it is. It's more or less your generic epic anime/manga n a very good style. But no matter how you put it, it's the same stuff that gets Japan moist. A bad dude getting good, fighting the bad dude just to find out there's a big ass brain that hypnotised him, and that they're ultimately from moon and shits.

It sounds like the first season of Sailor Moon.

Not saying it's a bad thing, but the standard, successful story in Japan involves the following characters:

A bishonen
A hot chick
A ninja and/or a monk with words of wisdom and/or uncertain past
An anti hero [here Kain]
A villain going good, basically a Darth Vader figure
A Loli that turns out to be god in a pill.

The typical settings are:

The Moon, 
Paralel dimensions, 
Magical towers

Typical themes:

Saving the world from an unknown menace
Finding out some sick ass plot that's 216436275416475 years old and noone gives a fuck anymore, besides a old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in a country house or something

Rtpically mashed up with magic, mechas, spaceships and comedy relief.

Voila! Generic anime/FF game.

But basically it's just bishies and lolis


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

FFVII and X has the better, more fleshed out characters than any other FF game ever made ever.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

No, they don't.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

Kimahri is completely undeveloped,
Cait Sith is pointless.
Vincent and Yuffie are optional and vincent's backstory is terrible.
Lulu is just almost as underdeveloped as Kimahri but at least she has the role of big sis to Yuna to fall back on.
Cid is a fun character but there's really not much to him other than wanting to go to space and verbal abuse.
Cloud's character development is all over the fucking place and it's not so much character development so much as detox.
Red XIII is a compelling character once you reach his homeland and then disappears into obscurity right after.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

VII is the best put together in my opinion. With so many characters, even optional ones, all connecting in a story that stretches from far into the past I think it's executed the most successfully.

My favorite things about X are Tidus's feud with Jecht and Auron and Tidus's strange connection to Yuna before they even know it. Rikku, Kimahri, Wakka, and Lulu don't connect to the story the same making it not as overall beautiful as VII.

EDIT: How the FUCK is Vincent's backstory terrible? An ex-Turk finding out his love is connected to his dead father. The distance themselves, then she becomes the mother of Sephiroth. Hojo shoots Vincent and them experiments on him making him a boss and able to transform. Who has a better story than that?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

The turks are amazing midbosses though. Some of the best I've ever experienced.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII and X has the better, more fleshed out characters than any other FF game ever made ever.



Dat Auron


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *Kimahri is completely undeveloped*,
> Cait Sith is pointless.
> *Vincent and Yuffie are optional and vincent's backstory is terrible.*
> *Lulu is just almost as underdeveloped as Kimahri* but at least she has the role of big sis to Yuna to fall back on.
> ...





Lets just say I go with what you say. Thats still an improvement over every other main FF game ever made.

EDIT: People need to stop hating on Kimahri dammit! Hes awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally loved Kimahri's personal story, but thought it was too irrelevant to the main story. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2011)

hhhhhmmmm I just got done playing a little more XIII, just saved after the 4 split up Lightning, Hope, Vanille, and Sazh. And I gotta tell ya...this is...starting...to get boring. The story was going good at the beginning...but now its gotten just so slow and boring. Just fight after fight against the same enemy with dialogue here and there. Tell me it picks up again soon.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanna spoil it for ya, believe me.

Technically every FF has a Cid, so it's not a spoiler. He's my favorite character in the game actually.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I personally loved Kimahri's personal story, but thought it was too irrelevant to the main story. :/



Yeah...but he still had development.

While I never liked using Kimahri gameplay wise, I just loved him as a character and when he started opening up more to Tidus and stuff. He is even cooler in FFX-2.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't put me in the same boat as Zenieth, I don't think I agree with a single thing he posted.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't matter if you do or don't them's the breaks.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 5, 2011)

The way that Kimahri learned alot of his abilities were pretty boss.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 5, 2011)

My final fantasy mafia game now has sign ups. It's almost full already though. 

I couldn't host it in the GD because it was banned.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Kimahri is completely undeveloped,
> Cait Sith is pointless.
> Vincent and Yuffie are optional and vincent's backstory is terrible.
> Lulu is just almost as underdeveloped as Kimahri but at least she has the role of big sis to Yuna to fall back on.
> ...



Zidane is a monkey

                    -OH SHIT SHITSTORM SON! CUM AT ME!


----------



## The810kid (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII and X has the better, more fleshed out characters than any other FF game ever made ever.



FFIX does and going against popular belief I felt that all the characters from XIII were fleshed out well more than the ones you mentioned atleast.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 6, 2011)

810kid, how about you spoiler that shit. Dae is playing XIII now and isn't through that far yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

I am glad I read Fraust's post first to avoid whatever he said...thanks fraust.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry guys although I didn't reveal anything to crucial to the plot I'll delete it. Those chapters are awesome though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for doing that The810kid.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 6, 2011)

Vasto, as for the story picking up pace, it begins to right when Chapter 7 starts. Then it keeps a great pace all the way through to chapter 10, slows down, and then kicks back up once you hit Chapter 12.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 6, 2011)

So, talk of well done characters and character development and VII and X are the focus?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

First off Awesome...kiss my ass you son of a bitch.


Now that that is off my chest....I really have to wait that long for the story to pick back up? Because I really really see what the flaws are in this game. This game is looking the least like a FF game as I keep going. Its annoying that I can not control more then just the leader....EVEN MORE SO ANNOYING ITS GAME OVER IF SAID LEADER GETS KOd...


----------



## Nois (Jul 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> First off Awesome...kiss my ass you son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> Now that that is off my chest....I really have to wait that long for the story to pick back up? Because I really really see what the flaws are in this game. This game is looking the least like a FF game as I keep going. Its annoying that I can not control more then just the leader....EVEN MORE SO ANNOYING ITS GAME OVER IF SAID LEADER GETS KOd...



...








I always like to think that SE is experimenting with each FF in order to gain data for their opus magnum which will blow our minds up and ultimately be the best game they make. And they're just waiting for Sony to develop an even better system so that the game gets the technology it deserves.

It'll be called the Ultimate Fantasy and will start a new franchise, which in turn will turn into a word religion


----------



## Fraust (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if they'll ever consider a new genre so they can start from 1 and do the same thing with every game being different. Like a sandbox game set in medieval or fantasy environments, less with the RPG elements, and more with the roaming, living world, and tons of side things/collectibles/etc.








Eh, fuck that. I just want Versus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry Nois, but that part is pretty damn annoying really. At first I thought the battles were pretty cool....but after the 100th one...it started to suck big time. XII at least gave you the option to switch between characters in battle. Its really hurting my interest in it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

FFXIII isn't the first RPG that place importance on the lead character, damn near all the SMT games have a similar mechanic.  You just have to work around that. Can't really go in with the mindset of older FF games.

Its actually much, much easier for me to keep Lightning (my leader alive) than my other characters. Your leader takes priority not only in healing health but in removing ailments and buffing. The other characters focus on her more than themselves...which can be a problem from time to time. The game is easy until you get to a certain point in the game though....


----------



## Awesome (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't really feel that big of a difference, but I did at first. Maybe I just adjusted real fast because I know some people say it definitely got harder.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> First off Awesome...kiss my ass you son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> Now that that is off my chest....I really have to wait that long for the story to pick back up? Because I really really see what the flaws are in this game. This game is looking the least like a FF game as I keep going. Its annoying that I can not control more then just the leader....EVEN MORE SO ANNOYING ITS GAME OVER IF SAID LEADER GETS KOd...


Oh look your starting to not like XIII who could've seen that coming


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm at the second to last battle of Chapter 3 of XIII, and it's not that bad. So far. Admittedly, the story is rather poor at this point, but the combat style is rather unique for a FF game. Although, it can get slow while waiting for the ATB gauge to fill up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Oh look your starting to not like XIII who could've seen that coming



...I have not given up yet!


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Oh look your starting to not like XIII who could've seen that coming



Dae Dae will like FFXIII...just you wait. 

Dae Dae has good taste...like yours truly.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae Dae has good taste...like yours truly.



Don't you like Selphie and Yuna? 


Don't be lyin' in your posts homie.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 6, 2011)

FF13 is a good game. Definitely not the worst final fantasy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2011)

Fraust both you and Esura's taste occasionally suck ass 

in other news

Revealed in this week's Jump, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy is a "Theater Rhythm Action" game. The game has field scenes set in dungeons and towns, and battle scenes that resemble the side-view battles of older Final Fantasy games. However, everything is played like a rhythm game, where you tap the screen in accordance with prompts. 

Needless to say, the game's music is pulled from past Final Fantasy games. Characters, including the likes of Lightning and Cloud, are also in the game, only they're shown in cute "chibi" style form, resembling the avatars from the mobile Kingdom Hearts game.



Notorious W.o.L.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2011)

I never spoke bad about 7 or 10 save for the places where they fail. 

FF10 character designs suck ass. Nothing else.

And I never said anything was wrong about FF7 or 10 characters just showing that neither is pushing the envelope characterwise for FF


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Don't you like Selphie and Yuna?
> 
> 
> Don't be lyin' in your posts homie.


I do.

Selphie and Yuna are some quality broads! 



zenieth said:


> Fraust both you and Esura's taste occasionally suck ass
> 
> in other news





Also, you are late dude (or dudette).





I made a thread on it when the news first popped.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never spoke bad about 7 or 10 save for the places where they fail.
> 
> FF10 character designs suck ass. Nothing else.
> 
> And I never said anything was wrong about FF7 or 10 characters just showing that neither is pushing the envelope characterwise for FF



I liked the designs even though Tidus's outfit is a fashion nightmare. But Auron the man truely has swag.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF10 character designs suck ass. Nothing else.



How dare you talk about Auron like that.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How dare you talk about Auron like that.



the glasses and overcoat man had style


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

These FFX haters makes me sick.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 6, 2011)

I should review FFX-2 and see what I would give it. 

Graphics: 10/10
Gameplay: 9/10
Story: /10

The story is bringing the score down a ton 

I should write one up though.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> the glasses and overcoat man had style



Ya darn right, with his Sake bottle too.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya darn right, with his Sake bottle too.



All hail sir Auron.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

All hail miss Yuna. Hottest FF babe to ever grace my presence.

If all the FF girls was real...I'd do Yuna first...three times.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> All hail miss Yuna. Hottest FF babe to ever grace my presence.
> 
> If all the FF girls was real...I'd do Yuna first...three times.



okay Esura you ruined our FFX wanking although Yuna is hot I can't cosign this statement well except for the do 3 times and thats Lady Yuna to you Esura.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> All hail miss Yuna. Hottest FF babe to ever grace my presence.
> 
> If all the FF girls was real...I'd do Yuna first...three times.



I would agree with that, but then it would cause a shitstorm of more FFX haters to appear. So

/meh.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I would agree with that, but then it would cause a shitstorm of more FFX haters to appear. So
> 
> /meh.



agree with it  I have the umbrella ready.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

FF X haters will get massacred if they stepped foot in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF X haters will get massacred if they stepped foot in this thread.



Aight, that is some of the motivation i need. So commence the FFX love in this thread, now. 

Dat Auron


----------



## The810kid (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, that is some of the motivation i need. So commence the FFX love in this thread, now.
> 
> Dat Auron



Dat Rikku:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Lady Yunalesca.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Yuna


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Who else we missing? oh ya

Dat Kinky Lulu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

DAT....Shiva.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Paine


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Dem Magus Sisters.......nah not really.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Firaga.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dem Magus Sisters.......nah not really.



No...no yes really.

I would wreck them...even the big one.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat fucking Sphere Grid! International Version.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Seymoure's mama.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Tidus' mama


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Lenne.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Shelinda (I think thats her name).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Leblance.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

^ LeBlanc

Dat Dona


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Do I really have to say anything?

I know what to say in response to the Yuna post and the whole three times thing. Here's my comeback to that:

You wouldn't get much competition to go after her 'cause every other normal man would go after the 10-20 hotter FF girls. 

Oh, and dat Anima (which is a girl).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Do I really have to say anything?
> 
> I know what to say in response to the Yuna post and the whole three times thing. Here's my comeback to that:
> 
> ...



GASP! HE DIDN'T! Esura's wrath incoming.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess the appreciation of power isn't beautiful enough for you guys.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Do I really have to say anything?
> 
> I know what to say in response to the Yuna post and the whole three times thing. Here's my comeback to that:
> 
> ...





VastoLorDae said:


> GASP! HE DIDN'T! Esura's wrath incoming.



You see this shit Dae Dae. Fraust done messed up.

I wish you was sleeping right now, I knock you upside your head with a left hook, make your ass wake up, and take out that damn trash.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly I was sleeping for about three hours and just can't fall back asleep. So first thing I do is check on the FF threads. 

Kinda feel like playing some FF, too... but anything without Yuna in it. [/bustingyourchops]


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Who here actually dodged the lightning 100 times in the game for the weapon?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Who here actually dodged the lightning 100 times in the game for the weapon?



More like who didn't.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't. That's tedious as sin shit.

And how did NO ONE get my movie reference!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

X-2 Yuna is definitely top 10 hottest FF girl material...perhaps even top 5.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't. That's tedious as sin shit.
> 
> And how did NO ONE get my movie reference!?



Such a scrub. 

Didn't do it either

I just made her a weapon with dark matter. And honestly Lulu was one of the weakest chars.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't. That's tedious as sin shit.
> 
> And how did NO ONE get my movie reference!?



Yes yes Next Friday we get it bro.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Lulu is still the best, though. 

And fuck that lightning shit. I think I got to like the 50s or 60s twice and then I'd get hit RIGHT out of a battle... I mean as the screen faded to black from the battle there'd be a flash before they showed any figures or environment. Multiple times this happened.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

89 motherfuckers 

Cried myself to sleep.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> X-2 Yuna is definitely top 10 hottest FF girl material...perhaps even top 5.


I like you.  You got taste.


VastoLorDae said:


> Yes yes Next Friday we get it bro.



I hate you. Ruined my moment. 


Shut the fuck up you little punk before I drop you like I did this bitch! 
I ain't even tryin to fight you Deebo. 
You ain't gonna fight me because your nothing but a BITCH TOO!


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh shit...I bidded on a PS3 and a 360 for the hell of it as a joke for like 8 bucks...but no one is out bidding me! And the bid ends soon!

Goddammit I don't want them right now!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll buy the PS3 for 8 bucks off you.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you know if they work?


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'll buy the PS3 for 8 bucks off you.



LOL no.

You can take the 360 though if no one out bids me, although I do want a 360 only to play Dead Or Alive 4, Vesperia, and Blue Dragon though.

But the thing is...there is MANY cheap 360s on the market (like former RROD 360s thats been fixed and repaired) for 60 and shit but I can't find a working PS3 under 150 used other than this bid. I only need a spare fucking blu ray drive goddamn!!

Maybe I shouldn't be mad about this bid I guess. 

The sellers say they work, and they have dumb high positive feedback. Normally high feedback = seller not trying to cheat me, at least from my experience.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't forget Lost Odyssey  a 360 is really worth having if you can get it that freaking cheap.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll take the 360.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh shit...I bidded on a PS3 and a 360 for the hell of it as a joke for like 8 bucks...but no one is out bidding me! And the bid ends soon!
> 
> Goddammit I don't want them right now!



I hope you made sure they work....and not refurbished...


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

LO, Tales of S, BD were all badass X360 games.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

I played the BD demo twice and the battle system pissed me the fuck off. Couldn't get into it.

Tales of Vesperia I loved, but the lack of a skip feature for scenes made me only playthrough once instead of multiple times for 1000G. Lost Odyssey is my single favorite game on the 360, though. Favorite RPG since FFX.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hope you made sure they work....and not refurbished...



They are refurbished.

Aint that pretty much a working used system though? Gamestop sell refurbs too.

Dammit, I now want to win em....and I bet you some asshole is going to swoop in and overbid an extreme amount. Fuck....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 7, 2011)

I had my friend do the lightning bolts for me because fuck doing that, seriously. In exchange I did the butterfly challenge for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I had my friend do the lightning bolts for me because fuck doing that, seriously. In exchange I did the butterfly challenge for him.



wow what a freaking rip off. Your a horrible friend.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't do either. 

If they came out with FFX for the 360 and gave me an achievement for doing them, I don't think you could comprehend how hard I'd go for them. I don't care if it takes me 100 hours on that alone, or how many controllers I break. I'm a proud achievement whore.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

The bolts just required patience and alertness.

I can see why Vasto would hate it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> wow what a freaking rip off. Your a horrible friend.


He wasn't able to do the butterfly challenge, I refused to do the lightning bolt challenge. It was a fair exchange

Plus hes kind of OCD, so it didn't annoy him all that much.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Derp making my plot for FF15.
Kid and his friend timetravel into prehistoric times, shit happens. Interdimensional rift shit does something. Aliens, no Jenova.

Gilgamesh appears has a mustache.
Ultros reveals he's 30 million years old. Has a goatee.
Protagonist is a man-whore.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Derp making my plot for FF15.
> Kid and his friend timetravel into prehistoric times, shit happens. Interdimensional rift shit does something. Aliens, no Jenova.
> 
> Gilgamesh appears has a mustache.
> ...



Protagonist gets convinced by the antagonists to join their side 40-50% through. Fights other ex-party members as they continue the story. Ends with protagonist betraying antagonist and sacrificing himself to save the universe, aliens, dinosaurs, Chuck Norris, and his party members.

This game development ain't so hard.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh yeah baby.
Im liking how this is playing out.
Protagonist's friend is researching a way back to the future.
60% of the way through the game his friend tries to join the protagonist, but the protagonist kills him because he doesn't like groupies.

Plot twist.

Damn this game dev stuff is easy Fraust.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait, so Ultros is Col. Sanders?


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

My dream FFXV would go like this.

God has forsaken us. He has sent his angels to destroy the humankind on earth for unknown reasons. In one peaceful village...angels came down and killed everyone and burned the village to the ground. However, three random girls in the village manage to survive the holy onslaught and they swear on their souls to Lucifer to destroy God and redeem their loved ones souls. However, their is more to these events than it appears and they must find the truth. A dark tale of betrayal, life after death, and the perception of the world...its awesome.

The battle system would be an improvement of the Paradigm Shift battle system, minus the crystarium. When you change classes they change their clothes in real time. However, you get to control a demon god each girl is assigned from Lucifer and you can make them evolve and fuse lesser beings into them to make them more powerful. They give you powers and also access to change your classes. Like a mix of SMT and FF. 

That is my dream FFXV game...actually...the story for it I've actually been creating for awhile now. Its more to it than what I described, I just summarized it in the most simplest way possible.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

I kinda want "a boy and his X" story for some reason...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Blob. Do you mean how like Vesperia started out? Just Yuri and his dog, but keep it that way?


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Blob. Do you mean how like Vesperia started out? Just Yuri and his dog, but keep it that way?



never played the tales series 

but yeah, I want it to start out with just a boy and his whatever monster and let the game go from there. Let things get complicated with whatever evil person/govt and then go back to simplicity for the finale


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep sounds like Vesperia, great game.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 7, 2011)

Dissidia 3.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh...oh, so no one is going to read my FFXV idea huh? Thats fucked up.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Nah wont listen til I see my cameltoe pic up from spoilers.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Eh, you missing out on a masterpiece.

I'm making a Lucifer (the SMT one, not that VN one) sig anyways.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> My dream FFXV would go like this.
> 
> God has forsaken us. He has sent his angels to destroy the humankind on earth for unknown reasons. In one peaceful village...angels came down and killed everyone and burned the village to the ground. However, three random girls in the village manage to survive the holy onslaught and they swear on their souls to Lucifer to destroy God and redeem their loved ones souls. However, their is more to these events than it appears and they must find the truth. A dark tale of betrayal, life after death, and the perception of the world...its awesome.


The story is basically Bastard!! but instead of a complete bad ass saving humanity we're being save by girls.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> The story is basically Bastard!! but instead of a complete bad ass saving humanity we're being save by girls.



What?

Fucking NOOOO!!! I thought my idea was unique.  

I planned out the world and all.....

Shit...shit fuck shit....


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> What?
> 
> Fucking NOOOO!!! I thought my idea was unique.
> 
> ...


Sorry Esura but that is Bastard!! in a nutshell. It's really hard to be original when almost everything has been done already.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Sorry Esura but that is Bastard!! in a nutshell. It's really hard to be original when almost everything has been done already.



I was debating whether to make it modern times or something in the medival times. Originally I planned for it to take place in New York City (it is a big city after all)...but I wanted more Zelda-esque elements and use my own worlds.

I looked up a synopsis of Bastard!! and it really sounds not too much like my stuff. Its hard to explain it to you without causing epic mindfuck on epic proportions although I have enough stuff written so it can make sense to me and I can keep track of it. Much of my inspiration came from SMT games, Goichi Suda, Kojima, and Lone Wolf and Cub...with Inception/Matrix like twists. That synopsis is only the face of the story...but it gets crazy. I'm hyped!

I'm debating on changing my Lucifer's name and appearance...like into something else unique that I can copyright and call my owns


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was debating whether to make it modern times or something in the medival times. Originally I planned for it to take place in New York City (it is a big city after all)...but I wanted more Zelda-esque elements and use my own worlds.
> 
> I looked up a synopsis of Bastard!! and it really sounds not too much like my stuff. Its hard to explain it to you without causing epic mindfuck on epic proportions although I have enough stuff written so it can make sense to me and I can keep track of it. Much of my inspiration came from SMT games, Goichi Suda, Kojima, and Lone Wolf and Cub...with Inception/Matrix like twists. That synopsis is only the face of the story...but it gets crazy. I'm hyped!
> 
> I'm debating on changing my Lucifer's name and appearance...like into something else unique that I can copyright and call my owns


Most synopsis's only detail the first half of it. The second half is basically God orders his angels to kill humanity due to their corruption. 

Interesting inspirations for the story but don't try and go to overboard with it or you'll just confuse everyone.  

FF doesn't have many angel type villains aside from Ultima off the top of my head.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Most synopsis's only detail the first half of it. The second half is basically God orders his angels to kill humanity due to their corruption.
> 
> Interesting inspirations for the story but don't try and go to overboard with it or you'll just confuse everyone.
> 
> FF doesn't have many angel type villains aside from Ultima off the top of my head.


Ah....ok.

I don't want people to be confused, but I want people to think and reflect on the themes I try to portray. This story has extreme religious overtones and I'm trying to tastefully portray them in a way that wouldn't offend people, like SMT. I often admired the way Suda and Kojima create their stories...as they make me think and it leaves a lasting impression in my head. I wish to be like them in a way and leave a footprint in someones mind like them.

I want to combine the best of SMT with the best of my mind and make some unique shit that make people go....daaaayum, thats deep as well as, daaaayum, dem action scenes.

Seeing someone fight Yahoweh in SMTII was the start of the idea.

But I digress, I derailed the thread long enough.


If FFXV lets me fight god like in SMTII I'll be a happy man.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> My dream FFXV would go like this.
> 
> God has forsaken us. He has sent his angels to destroy the humankind on earth for unknown reasons. In one peaceful village...angels came down and killed everyone and burned the village to the ground. However, three random girls in the village manage to survive the holy onslaught and they swear on their souls to Lucifer to destroy God and redeem their loved ones souls. However, their is more to these events than it appears and they must find the truth. A dark tale of betrayal, life after death, and the perception of the world...its awesome.
> 
> ...



Lucifer, Angels and Gods?
Sounds too SmT.


Lemme show ya how it's done 

MC and friend time travel to prehistoric times, who knows, who cares, make up an excuse. In danger they are saved by Gilgamesh who decides he will only take one of them with him. He pushes the MC off a cliff.
:amazed

MC wakes up with a broken arm and leg. He gets bitten by an insect and his arm immediately starts to rot and it spreads. In a moment of desperation he removes his arm with a sharp rock. 


45% of the way in the plot he joins the antagonists. Earlier on he found his friend, but 55% of the way through the plot he kills his friend. Immediately afterwards he kills the leader of the antagonist's and becomes the main threat.

Fuck plot. Let's just make this shit ridiculous and it'll work out.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Lucifer, Angels and Gods?
> Sounds too SmT.
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds more Dragon Quest-y than FF though. Or Chono Trigger-y.

It could work...zany shit is awesome. As long as I can ride a dinosaur Epona-style, its cool.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> That sounds more Dragon Quest-y than FF though. Or Chono Trigger-y.
> 
> It could work...zany shit is awesome. As long as I can ride a dinosaur Epona-style, its cool.



There will be airships 

Epona style? No that's too weak.
You can ride in the pouch of a Kangorex...a T-rex with a kangeroo pouch.
Or you can ride on top of a Chocobo...Epona style.
There is also reverse-cowgirl riding of Chocobo's 

Aliens would come with their technology and airships


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

How about we have a game ope with a cuscene with a battle. Then, there's a scene with a kid waking up in the forest, he doesn't really reckon what's happened or who he is. He's intercepted by a imperial patrol [Biggs and Wedge] and the patrol takes him prisoner under the accusation of being a spy. Said dude meets another guy in prison, who tells him to stick around and they'll be okay. They are sentenced to publick hanging, but are saved by a team of guerillas.

All this is winessed by a shady person, who observes the shit from one of the town's roofs. He holds a crystal that starts glowing, when the rides through the street adjacent to the building he's sitting on. He then mutters "interesting" to himself ad disappears.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

No.
It's not retarded enough.
The kid wakes up because Biggs steps on his face while walking.
Wedge is trying to figure out the gender of the kid. They flip a coin, say it's female, turns out the kids male. They take him prisoner under the accusation of being suspicious .
They are sentenced to public guillotine where the guillotine has rockets on the top to make the blade fall even faster. Then a team of men in Gorilla costumes save them 

A fat woman on one of the town's roof's is eating an apple and mutters interesting, before something grasped in her other hand (suspense!) starts glowing. She turns away and jump off scene.

MC and dude are tripped out, so the leader of these Gorilla men takes off his mask, to bring some seriousness to it all 

Now you have a memorable scene.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> The bolts just required patience and alertness.
> 
> I can see why Vasto would hate it



WHY must you test me....NOIS.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> He wasn't able to do the butterfly challenge, I refused to do the lightning bolt challenge. It was a fair exchange
> 
> Plus hes kind of OCD, so it didn't annoy him all that much.



He could not do it while you refused to do yours...horrible.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 8, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No.
> It's not retarded enough.
> The kid wakes up because Biggs steps on his face while walking.
> Wedge is trying to figure out the gender of the kid. They flip a coin, say it's female, turns out the kids male. They take him prisoner under the accusation of being suspicious .
> ...


So memorable it'll haunt me


VastoLorDae said:


> WHY must you test me....NOIS.
> 
> 
> 
> He could not do it while you refused to do yours...horrible.


It's a way of interacting


Lee Min Jung said:


> That is all.


Shame that most of the nicer Yuna art is just FAN art


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2011)

That is where you usually get all the good art Nois you sill nanny.

Oh and  over Yuna pic. Guns+hot Pants+That 1 long ass braid+datass=Yuna top 5 hottest FF girl tier.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is where you usually get all the good art Nois you sill nanny.
> 
> Oh and  over Yuna pic. Guns+hot Pants+That 1 long ass braid+datass=Yuna top 5 hottest FF girl tier.



I know that, but you know. Some FF chicks don't need sequels for their charadesign to improve

Although Yuna's faaaaaaaain. FFX-2 Rikku too, mind you


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a Rikku fan too. 

And nice pic Lee.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh dude, The 17yo Rikku's just too epic


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Do any of the characters in VIII at all know that Laguna and Raine are Squall's parents?


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually Kiros mentions it, I think he says something like "you look like your mother" when your on the Ragnarok at the end of the game. And I think Ward also says something to Squall as well about it. Aside from those two I can't think of anybody else.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

I think not many people know it or want to mention it. If any know that is.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Well since Kiros and Ward seem to know I'm assuming Laguna also knows. Why doesn't he bother telling Squall? I know there's some important shit going on at the end of the game but at least tell the kid the identity of his parents if he has a chance of dying in the near future without ever knowing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

Laguna never striked me as a very bright person


----------



## Awesome (Jul 8, 2011)

Which to replay next: 

FF9 or FFX? 

I have to start FFX at Kilika though because *both* of my FFX discs get glitched at the cutscene when you're attacked going to Kilika.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

Do IX, because it's motherfucking awesome


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> Laguna never striked me as a very bright person


He became the leader of the most technologically advanced nation on the planet so he's doing something right 



Awesome said:


> Which to replay next:
> 
> FF9 or FFX?
> 
> I have to start FFX at Kilika though because *both* of my FFX discs get glitched at the cutscene when you're attacked going to Kilika.


IX. I'm agreeing with Nois's reasoning.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> He became the leader of the most technologically advanced nation on the planet so he's doing something right


 That he's got charm and charisma?


> IX. I'm agreeing with Nois's reasoning.



I'm flattered
I'd just go with IX, because although I find IX and X equally well done, IX's making my inner FF fan tingle.


----------



## Mephissto (Jul 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Well since Kiros and Ward seem to know I'm assuming Laguna also knows. Why doesn't he bother telling Squall? I know there's some important shit going on at the end of the game but at least tell the kid the identity of his parents if he has a chance of dying in the near future without ever knowing.



Well in Esthar. Laguna says that he has to tell him many thing he probably doesn't even want to know. So I guess he had it planned but never did it.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> Well in Esthar. Laguna says that he has to tell him many thing he probably doesn't even want to know. So I guess he had it planned but never did it.


I forgot about that, he probably did want to tell him but maybe he couldn't find a way to say it?


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2011)

After all, Squall's Laguna's son


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

He must have been pretty disappointed Squall was his kid, not that I blame him


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Which to replay next:
> 
> FF9 or FFX?
> 
> I have to start FFX at Kilika though because *both* of my FFX discs get glitched at the cutscene when you're attacked going to Kilika.



I say FFX.

Also, just buy a new FFX copy. Its cheap as shit on Amazon brand new.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Now playing Final Fantasy Tactics.

The Tactics games are interesting but they need more nudity.


Watch if I was ever a big name in gaming
I'd produce some serious business games.
Then some serious business games that double as porn.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll fund your games.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess I'll just buy a new one then


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> He must have been pretty disappointed Squall was his kid, not that I blame him



Hey, at the very least, Squall's leg doesn't cramp up. 

Though really, maybe Laguna felt that he really wasn't much of a father to Squall and telling him would only give him unnecessary emotional conflicts since Squall was in the process of opening up more and didn't need more issues.  Perhaps he told him some time in the future when the main storyline was finished as by then, telling him in the future time wouldn't affect Squall.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

Laguna is Squall's dad?

How little I paid attention even when I was playing.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Laguna is Squall's dad?
> 
> How little I paid attention even when I was playing.



Yous trollin' no?


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll fund your games.



I'll do the designs and then be the executive director of those games


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Well its on!

The first RPG eroge for the PS3 coming soon.

EDIT: Imagine if Lightning Warrior Raidy was done on PS3 like a regular JRPG...but with more graphics and animations...and with the nudity intact.

*head exploded*


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

friend cracked me up

And yes, RPG eroge

I'd play that to death...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2011)

MASAMUNE EXTEND!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yous trollin' no?



No, I seriously didn't know that. I've played through pretty far twice, but I guess I didn't understand it very well either time. Or just didn't care enough to remember details. I'm honestly shocked I didn't know either.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Now playing Final Fantasy Tactics.
> 
> The Tactics games are interesting but they need more nudity.
> 
> ...


Nudity on the Tactics models would be hilarious. I don't think anybody would consider it hot though. You playing the original or the PSP version? And your party?



Fraust said:


> No, I seriously didn't know that. I've played through pretty far twice, but I guess I didn't understand it very well either time. Or just didn't care enough to remember details. I'm honestly shocked I didn't know either.


They only hint at it and never state it outright. But you can kind of guess. Squall and Laguna look a bit alike although their personalities aren't at all similar.

It was officially stated in the VIII ultimania btw.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 9, 2011)

I ordered my third ffx copy so far. Thankfully, this one won't have any scratches on it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

While you're doing that go play the fuck out of some awesome 9 and genocides.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

I ordered RE4 wii and got shipped a game and a case that seemed to have been sat on by Andre the Giant.

Why do Amazon do this to me?


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Because Amazons... don't like men?


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL, in all seriousness though. I noticed how people say Ebay is worse than Amazon yet I've haven't had not one damn problem with Ebay or Pay Pal (other than taking forever to go through on my bank statement), however this is like the third damn problem I had with Amazon in like three months. Granted, most of my orders come out perfect but goddamn, I'm tired of shipping brand new broken shit back. I might just stay shopping on Ebay.

First problem was shipping me a Pal version of RE5 Gold. Why the fuck they do that? The seller was from Kentucky...I'm from Ohio...WHY THE FUCK DO I WANT A PAL VERSION!? That shit don't work with my old NTSC RE5 save.

Second problem...they ship me a brand new Okami Wii game with scratches...although I fixed the scratches so I let that go.

NOW they ship me some fucking plastic mess of a game that was supposed to be RE4 Wii in packaging. Either the US Postal workers need their pay docked for mishandling stuff or Amazon is fucking high as hell to ship some broken ass game. Looks like a dog threw that shit up.

I'm getting my money back.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 9, 2011)

I never had problems with Amazon


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)

The only problem I get from Amazon is with the sellers and not the actual Amazon shippers themselves.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

recorded the symphonic odysseys stream.

DAT music


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

The World said:


> The only problem I get from Amazon is with the sellers and not the actual Amazon shippers themselves.



You have a point, although the sellers I purchase from has that Amazon Trusted Seller thing on their name when I'm looking at what seller to buy the game from. And those Trusted Sellers as well as Amazon has one day shipping (I'm an impatient person ).

But Ebay is awesome though. I got my Tales of Symphonia GC for like...less than 30 bucks in like new condition, although if you saw it you would of thought it was like some brand new copy or something.

Anyways, let me not rant and derail our current topic....about titties...FF titties.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

You guys ae from the States right? I heard you can sue whoever and for whatever


----------



## Awesome (Jul 9, 2011)

Not really, Nois. Even if you could, it wouldn't be worth it anyway.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I know, I was just foolin' around

Your judical system is VERY different from any European system though, which brings much lols sometimes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol this live music is epic yo. 

live Nobuo Uematsu music yo.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yeah I know, I was just foolin' around
> 
> Your judical system is VERY different from any European system though, which brings much lols sometimes.



Wait...you are from Europe?

Getting Xenoblade? 

EDIT: Uematsu rocks shit Vegitto kun!  Not as good as Shoji Meguro though.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm Polish.

Nope, I don't even own any of the new consoles


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm Polish.
> 
> Nope, I don't even own any of the new consoles



Say wha now? 

So I can last gen it up with you as well since my current gen console PS3 broke so I've been living the life of last gen with PS2 and the Wii. 

It feels dirty...and I want a new fucking PS3!


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Eat this dude:

- Never had a GBA or DS [playing mah stuffs on my nokia and emulators:ho]
- Never really had a PSX, either borrowed one or played ePSXe
- I don't know like 70% of 'em cool RPGs

My only two consoles are an oldschool SNES and the phat PS2[ and it's of the really old ones, can't really chip it, for there are no such chips anymore]

I'm in gaming middle ages xD


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

PS2 is actually the gaming Golden Age. 

Best system ever made.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> PS2 is actually the gaming Golden Age.
> 
> Best system ever made.



Silly thing I completely forgot about having it

Pulled it out of the closet last fall, ordered FFX and XII and it's my dear love ever sincepek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Silly thing I completely forgot about having it
> 
> Pulled it out of the closet last fall, ordered FFX and XII and it's my dear love ever sincepek



Lol pulling it out of the closet. At least its better than people using it as a stand or something.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Eat this dude:
> 
> - Never had a GBA or DS [playing mah stuffs on my nokia and emulators:ho]
> - Never really had a PSX, either borrowed one or played ePSXe
> ...


Wow goddamn dude. At least get a DS Lite and get a flash card or mod a PSP. 



Fraust said:


> PS2 is actually the gaming Golden Age.
> 
> Best system ever made.



I cannot disagree.

PS2 was an anomaly, an epic anomaly. Unlike other gamers, I wasn't expecting the PS3 to surpass it or even meet up with it. Keep expectations in check and you'll never be disappointed in life. 


EDIT: Who the fuck uses gaming consoles as stands? Thats dumb. I put all old consoles in a secure box in my closet as well.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Lol pulling it out of the closet. At least its better than people using it as a stand or something.



... yeah...

@Esura, can't afford those just yet I really need to keep my money safe for now.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 9, 2011)

I knew for a fact the PS3 wouldn't surpass the PS2. I thought it would kick the shit out of the 360 and that I'd only buy 360 for Halo, but it turns out I kinda despise the PS3 for things it left out in its online experience.

I like being surprised.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Who the fuck uses gaming consoles as stands? Thats dumb. I put all old consoles in a secure box in my closet as well.





Nois said:


> ... yeah...



Well to tell you the truth I use my PS2 as a coaster for my drinks.

I clean it up though afterwards and it still works fine.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, my PS2 is so loud that I just wait for the day it burns to shit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

A PS2 shouldn't be loud to begin with. The hell you do to it?


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> ... yeah...
> 
> @Esura, can't afford those just yet I really need to keep my money safe for now.


Awww. 

Rob a bank plz. 


Fraust said:


> I knew for a fact the PS3 wouldn't surpass the PS2. I thought it would kick the shit out of the 360 and that I'd only buy 360 for Halo, but it turns out I kinda despise the PS3 for things it left out in its online experience.
> 
> I like being surprised.


I remember early this gen after I recieved the PS3 as a gift, I used to be pissed off about 360 getting all the good games. I was this close to almost switching consoles...actually I did get a 360, however the RROD killed any love, respect, or any jealousy I had for the 360. Also, with Kinect, Microsoft is pretty much flipping off anyone who doesn't like it. Even the games I want to play on 360, like Vesperia, I don't really even care about anymore unless I can get a 360 for 60 bucks. PS3 is truly the more enjoyable console for me now.

There is only one console this gen for me imo, and its PS3.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

The shit that's making me angry is that PS3 is SO fucing expensive. it's like 1.4k, and the average salary here is around that...

I'd love to play some online shits with my buds


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> The shit that's making me angry is that PS3 is SO fucing expensive. it's like *1.4k*, and the average salary here is around that...
> 
> I'd love to play some online shits with my buds



WTF!? 

Its only $300 here!

Whenever you get free cash...just get a PS3 from the US then. Its region free for games so its cool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Seriously, I mean does that equate to 300$ over here?


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

But the dollar is weaker than the euro isn't it?


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Poland is not in the euros just yet. And $1 = 2.7PLN So the PS3 would be ~800PLN if it were dollars. Due to some weird ass shit it's not...

I could get a used one, but still, I'm only earning like $300/month right now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Poland is not in the euros just yet. And $1 = 2.7PLN So the PS3 would be ~800PLN if it were dollars. Due to some weird ass shit it's not...
> 
> I could get a used one, but still, I'm only earning like *$300/month right now*.



WTF!? 

Dude you is seriously hurting my heart. I'm like crying inside for you. Maybe I need to be grateful for the shitty job I have now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Poland is not in the euros just yet. And $1 = 2.7PLN So the PS3 would be ~800PLN if it were dollars. Due to some weird ass shit it's not...
> 
> I could get a used one, but still, I'm only earning like $300/month right now.



Can't say I like the way that currency works one bit.

Well all I can say is keep hanging in there and working hard and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, hang in there Nois boi.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, if you convert the cash that sounds like I'm living in a third world country, but on the upside, earning roughly $1000 you'd get everything you need here.

Poland has a lot of absurds, but with this kind of "training" we're able to manage in every fucking country:ho

I'm not complaining tho, life's good. And I will get all the cool stuff

EDIT: Now I feel like a third world dude...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys recently started playing FFIX. Finished the Alexandria and the Evil forest part. I got a few questions.

1)Does the pace ever quicken up because it feels really slow at this point?

2)Is there any way to improve the steal rate because it's horrible?

3)Is level grinding necessary at all?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

listening to FF themes like that was epic.


friend who was there cried MANLY tears when Nobuo Uematsu came on stage.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Hey guys recently started playing FFIX. Finished the Alexandria and the Evil forest part. I got a few questions.
> 
> 1)Does the pace ever quicken up because it feels really slow at this point?
> 
> ...



I find it best to grind a bit at the start, just so I can chill later on. At this point there is no way to increase the steal rate, and considering stealing's one of the main source of good items in this game, it'll be harder than in any other FF.

The pace gets up, though the fights are horrendously slow, unless you speed it up to the max or something.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Hey guys recently started playing FFIX. Finished the Alexandria and the Evil forest part. I got a few questions.
> 
> 1)Does the pace ever quicken up because it feels really slow at this point?
> 
> ...


Yeah the pace of the story will pick up. There is a bandit ability which you can learn with Zidane but it's essentially useless, the steal rate is what is. Level grinding is not necessary, but I recommend you do most of your wild encounters.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Best way to increase zidane's steal is to wear items that raise spirit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Gaining 'em items for the Tournesol


friend sunflower better be worth it


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Gaining 'em items for the Tournesol
> 
> 
> friend sunflower better be worth it


It's definitely worth it. 

Which items are giving you the most difficulty? The damn hell gates flames took me forever to get.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's definitely worth it.
> 
> Which items are giving you the most difficulty? The damn hell gates flames took me forever to get.



Actually, it's just the time I'm whining about. I have the weird luck of droppnig stuff like demon shields drop after I chain two abysteels.

II need to get the hell gate flames and two soul powders. I think I'll steal those powders from the rare game in nabudis tho.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

There is like hardly any "stuff" for Garnet online. I've found more "stuff" on Agrias than her.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2011)

Got those 3 gemsteels. Gotta go to sleep, after that, I'm finishing those Serpentariuses and I have to get two more soul powders


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is like hardly any "stuff" for Garnet online. I've found more "stuff" on Agrias than her.



What qualifies as a lot of stuff?


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I know it pisses me off too. Most FF's aside from VII and X don't have much "stuff." Agrias has a surprising amount of fan art, (Tactics for that matter also has more then I'd expect) more then almost every title girl. Reis is my favorite girl from tactics though.
> 
> Fan art of the risque variety. *Esura is also probably referring to doujins*


While there isn't many at all, FFIX has some nicely drawn doujins. Also, its not hard to find either. 

The FF games that has the most stuff doujin wise would be FFVII, FFX, and FFXII (can you believe it?). FF games that has the most stuff pics wise (in order from most to the least most) would be FFVII, FFVI, FFIV, FFX, FFTactics, and FFXII. FFXIII is getting there though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> 1.3 is tough. My first playthrough of that I almost wanted to tear my hair out. Tough it out though. A lot of it is preparing for each battle, you can't just go in with any party you want.



These mother fucking mediators and minotaur shit were fucking me over at sweegy woods.
I came back with fucking Ice2 and Bolt 2 and just went apeshit on them


Nobody fucks with me.


Then that fucking battle at the Daltor or w/e..

Archers doing 1hko damage to my mages, dudes hitting for 60 and shit, had to run nearly everyone as a knight to make sure I could survive the crap. Used Spell Absorb to drain the mages, helped out a bit, while the knights spammed potions on themselves and they tanked their way to the archers and eventually took them out.
Shit was...annoying.
Finished with 1 phoenix down left but it was no biggie since my white mage spell absorbed back to full MP and had raise.

nobody fucks with me!


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2011)

That tournesol Greatswords are broken in FFXII


----------



## Awesome (Jul 10, 2011)

Confirmed Ultros > Gilgamesh. 
And Nois, you died in my game 

As for FFX, I think it should be coming tomorrow. I can finally play it straight through without switching back and forth between discs 20 times.


----------



## Esura (Jul 11, 2011)

When does DDD comes out?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I think sometime in 2012. I'm not too sure on the date.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Confirmed Ultros > Gilgamesh.
> And Nois, you died in my game
> 
> As for FFX, I think it should be coming tomorrow. I can finally play it straight through without switching back and forth between discs 20 times.



I did anticipate that, haven't played any mafia in a couple of years, yet alone a mafia where I can't observe people's behaviour.

As for Ultros>Gilgamesh, shit cracked me up so much I had to go get something to drink. I dehydrated from crying lols


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

It was all part of the plan. Make Vasto Ultros and force him to kill Gilgamesh. Luckily, Ultros was clearly more adept at killing Gilgamesh in my game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

Dewd, you're a natural when it comes to makung lulz:ho

I did pity Gilgy thoug... Shit looked fierce


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

What's funny is how Gilgamesh got trolled. Gilgamesh did not have to say "I am fodder;" Zidane used Cait Sith to make a fake write up to force Gilgamesh to reveal himself


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What's funny is how Gilgamesh got trolled. Gilgamesh did not have to say "I am fodder;" Zidane used Cait Sith to make a fake write up to force Gilgamesh to reveal himself



WHAT THE

Oh dude, this is too much


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll send you a PM with all the details leading up to an extremely trolled gilgamesh.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

you deserve your nickname for that set up


----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

And my FFX came in the mail. Pretty fast shipping, and without any problems.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2011)

DIE OF LOL MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2011)

^Yeah, noticed that too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Checked out the videos up on IGN. Noel does remind me of sora but then again would that surprise anyone? Also, seems like noel has the power to tame monsters which remind me of emil in tales of symphonia 2. I got mixed feelings on that so I'm kinda skeptical on that. Serah looks absolutely hot in her outfit. Awesome that she can change between bow and sword so hopefully that'll be a fluid system to work with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2011)

Ugh.....I am not looking forward to XIII-2....I am not really tolerating XIII...I have not picked it back up since....I....I just hate the battle system now.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ugh.....I am not looking forward to XIII-2....I am not really tolerating XIII...I have not picked it back up since....I....I just hate the battle system now.


It's o.k Vasto you gave it a try. What chapter are you on?


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ugh.....I am not looking forward to XIII-2....I am not really tolerating XIII...I have not picked it back up since....I....I just hate the battle system now.



Different strokes fo different blokes I guess no. At least you went in with an open mind.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> DIE OF LOL MOTHERFUCKERS



Best picture of the thread.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

The artist has shitloads of uber Zelda pics too, It's painful for the abs to read them


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> DIE OF LOL MOTHERFUCKERS



I dun laughed and shitted on myself.

Post more shit Nois if you want some of my "liquid rep".


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## BVB (Jul 12, 2011)

supplexing a moving train is


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to one up you with this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYZuIYjyYq4[/YOUTUBE]

My heart aches for Link. He getting trolled on by Zelda.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2011)

My screencap probably just sucks but the horror of this image if really beyond any quality of picture's ability to express.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

'COS HE'S MOTHER FUCKIN SABIN


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm going to one up you with this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYZuIYjyYq4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My heart aches for Link. He getting trolled on by Zelda.






Zaelapolopollo said:


> My screencap probably just sucks but the horror of this image if really beyond any quality of picture's ability to express.



Oh my fucking go


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

What is wrong with that Rikku pic exactly?


----------



## Fran (Jul 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> My screencap probably just sucks but the horror of this image if really beyond any quality of picture's ability to express.



what the


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is wrong with that Rikku pic exactly?



It's better understood in video.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, whats the big deal with the Rikku pic!?

EDIT: Nevermind...I lol'ed


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Rikku, why you so silly


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol sin scale farming. So easy considering I can't take any damage and I just tap X with Wakka, Kimahri, and Tidus.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

So I've been sin scale farming for the past half hour or more. I wonder how much AP I'm getting


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Not much....

EDIT: Rate my cute sig


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

It's worth a shot 

Pretty easy to tap X and do other things.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoony didn't include Dr.Insano or anyone else this time, pleasantly surprised. It's really annoying when those take up like 5 minutes of a video.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's better understood in video.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Oi  If you reeeeeeeallyyyyyyyy want to get good AP, then that sin scaling should last at least several hours 2-3 should give you awesome AP.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 12, 2011)

Nois do you have any good stock of Sabin? I've been searching on and off for a long time and still haven't found one I like. Want to do a set with the Figaro brothers.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Oh god I was hoping someone would post just that part of the review on youtube
> 
> I had to stop the video because I was laughing so much I wouldn't have been able to appreciate the parts after properly.
> 
> God everyone in that game has an annoying voice.



*hums and taps foot modestly* I uploaded that video. I guess I just thought it would add to my _reputation_ of being a funny guy to take that particularly funny clip and share it with everyone here.

But anyway,  I liked the voices in X-2. You can't judge the entire game by one forgettable and badly animated cutscene.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But anyway,  *I liked the voices in X-2*. You can't judge the entire game by one forgettable and badly animated cutscene.


FINALLY!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2011)

Not that many people hated the voices in X-2 actually. Most will definitely agree they improved on X.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Nois do you have any good stock of Sabin? I've been searching on and off for a long time and still haven't found one I like. Want to do a set with the Figaro brothers.



Not really, no. I remember there being some pics of Sabin on Danbooru. But more than that I think that there is not much out there - despite Sabin being a bamf.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, Samus is just an average woman when shes not working the block, thinking about babies and stuff.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Ability Spheres


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ability Spheres



I remember my very first playthrough of X, right before that caged monster and Seymour being on your party for a battle, I was trying to get some ability spheres for Fira, Thundara, etc. and NONE of the monsters in that area gave any. I grinded for a while to no avail and got raped in that battle. So, like the next day I started a new game and played for hours on end til I got back there and made sure to already have the abilities learned. Battle was almost embarrassing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ability Spheres



You grind on 'em snakes down at the whatever road was it called xD


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

You can also get them on the Highroad, which I plan on doing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You can also get them on the Highroad, which I plan on doing.



What I mean actually xD


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

I was talking about the Dual Horns, not the snakes


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was talking about the Dual Horns, not the snakes



I know, my memory just got blurry


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2011)

That fucking Highroad.

That's when the game gets hard. Oh sure you might not think it the first couple battles but once you cross those *three* fucking screens?

Me: *wheeze* Just...get through...Battle #138.... I beat this floating eye 50 times beofre I can do it again..... *gasp*

Seriously, I can't remember an area in a Final Fantasy that felt so very, very long and yet was so short.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2011)

Spent 6h on that 3 screens


Yes, I am weird...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Literally just started a new file in IX. I think I instantly remember why I considered this my favorite Final Fantasy for a long time. The music, action, comedy, and excitement is there right from the get go. I'm gonna get everything I can in this file since I wasn't able to in my last one.


----------



## BVB (Jul 12, 2011)

a good tip I can give you, is that you should start as early as possible with the chocobo games..

I started very very very late and the things I got would have helped me a lot on disc 1/2.

I mean in my last rerun.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

I just remembered how bad I suck at Blitzball.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, I remember when I was a kid when this first came out and how much I dreaded the Evil Forest... that shit took like 15 minutes and was only like a total of six or so screens.

The nostalgia is ridiculous, though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But anyway,  I liked the voices in X-2. You can't judge the entire game by one forgettable and badly animated cutscene.


I'm not. I watched the whole review and didn't like the voices of anyone who talked. There were some voices in X that didn't annoy me and a few that I liked(Auron).



Nois said:


> Not really, no. I remember there being some pics of Sabin on Danbooru. But more than that I think that there is not much out there - despite Sabin being a bamf.


Dream...crushed


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Literally just started a new file in IX. I think I instantly remember why I considered this my favorite Final Fantasy for a long time. The music, action, comedy, and excitement is there right from the get go. I'm gonna get everything I can in this file since I wasn't able to in my last one.


IX 

It's pretty much everything I want in a FF. Great characters with actual development, a fantasy setting, good story, actual humor and a battle system where every character can't be everything at once. I try and replay Tactics and IX at least once a year. 

What party you using?


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That fucking Highroad.
> 
> That's when the game gets hard. Oh sure you might not think it the first couple battles but once you cross those *three* fucking screens?
> 
> ...



It's easier if you grind as much as you can tolerate in the beginning and in every place you go.  Not forever though, but the point is so no one places takes up a huge portion of time.  Get overkills on everything.  The extra amount of exp you get makes sure you get enough stats to stay above everything else in the game as you progress.  Yeah over-leveling might seem cheap, but like you described, I wouldn't be able to stay in one place for 6 hours or so.   I'd spread it out.  



Awesome said:


> I just remembered how bad I suck at Blitzball.



Get Brother to run laps around the Ronso and stay ahead of the Guado.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

I forgot how much I loved FFX. Even grinding is a ton of fun


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Tidus flee battle quotes:

Tidus: I'll be right back.
Tidus: Live and let live!
Tidus: I won't go so easy on you next time!



No matter how long it's been, I always laugh at that.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

FF9 is Final Fantasy.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF9 is Final Fantasy.



I stopped at Lindblum for tonight. Already fallen back in love with it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Speed up the ATB and I would never need another game in the FF series.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 13, 2011)

I wanna play FF9...but im still doing this fucking ff7 playthrough.

I ain't going to lie, FF7 always bored me...thats why I never finished it.
Story is cool and shitb ut oh gawd dis gameplay so damn boring. With a fucking 3 minutes scene for every spell and summon..


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I wanna play FF9...but im still doing this fucking ff7 playthrough.
> 
> I ain't going to lie, FF7 always bored me...thats why I never finished it.
> *Story is cool and shitb ut oh gawd dis gameplay so damn boring. With a fucking 3 minutes scene for every spell and summon..*



Um...wut?

Thats almost exactly how I feel about FFIX and why I rag on it so much.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Dude, get through it and play IX. After IX I'm gonna go into X, then probably KH. 

I think I'll wait until next summer for VII since it's pretty fresh in my mind.

I really want a DS and PSP. I need to get like 20 games:

Final Fantasy I (maybe II)
Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection
Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions
Final Fantasy Dissidia (both)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep

Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy Tactics: A2
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
The World Ends With You
Chrono Trigger

As well as all the non-Square RPGs I want. I've been an achievement whore for so long I've strayed from the games I grew up on, but I'm getting back into it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

If my check don't end up right for the 3DS tommorow, I might invest in some PS2 controllers and play FFIX together with yaw.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Final Fantasy Ix its been years since i replayed that I think I'll do a sweep of the playstation era FF's before the summer is up. I do need to get around to playing IV.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...wut?
> 
> Thats almost exactly how I feel about FFIX and why I rag on it so much.


Summons in IX aren't that long especially since you get the short animation most of the time. And even the magic takes 3-4 seconds at the most. And you like VIII right? You have no right to complain about slow summon speed 

As for ATB bar set the speed to max. I get the slow complaint if your playing it at the default speed but at max speed it's fine.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

You can't change IX's speed. I would know, I played it for 4 hours today. That shit is slow as fuck, but I can manage.

EDIT: I mean, the "battle speed" is at max, but it's not real difference. Still slower than dial-up.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

It's called setting the battle speed to high.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

battle speed wasn't that bad u controlled four people so I was cool with it the level system and how you learned abilities and class identification were top notch. The only thing I didn't like was lack of impressive trances and trance in general.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Summons in IX aren't that long especially since you get the short animation most of the time. And even the magic takes 3-4 seconds at the most. *And you like VIII right? *You have no right to complain about slow summon speed
> 
> As for ATB bar set the speed to max. I get the slow complaint if your playing it at the default speed but at max speed it's fine.



*spits beer*



LOLWTF!? Where you get that shit from!? FFVIII is one of the other FF games I rag on besides III, IX and XII. Yeah, I think Ultimecia is hot and all but....ugh. All I have to say is...Orphanage.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't even bring myself to try and beat VIII again. That shit bores me to tears. And fucking JUNCTIONS . I mean, I think it's well made, just not my cup'o'tea.

VII, IX, and X will always be my favorites, with IV right after.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

don't be talking about my FF VIII you guys flaws and all it was one of my firsts and I love it dearly.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

VII, X, X-2, XIII and IV are my favorites and the best in the franchise, particularly VII and X. Yum.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

X, IX, VI are the best of the franchise. X for getting all the elements I like into an FF game, IX for having an amazing world and just being an all around great game, and VI because of how it does the story.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> You can't change IX's speed. I would know, I played it for 4 hours today. That shit is slow as fuck, but I can manage.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, the "battle speed" is at max, but it's not real difference. Still slower than dial-up.


You still think it's slow even at max? It's fast enough for me.



The810kid said:


> battle speed wasn't that bad u controlled four people so I was cool with it the level system and how you learned abilities and class identification were top notch. The only thing I didn't like was lack of impressive trances and trance in general.


The trances were decent but the randomness of them really sucked. 90% of the time your going to enter trance in a random battle against a weak enemy and waste it. Their great against bosses but fat chance of you having it ready for them.



Esura said:


> *spits beer*
> 
> LOLWTF!? Where you get that shit from!? FFVIII is one of the other FF games I rag on besides III, IX and XII. Yeah, I think Ultimecia is hot and all but....ugh. All I have to say is...Orphanage.


I thought you said you liked it a while ago? Guess I was wrong. Finally a FF we both agree sucks. What don't you like about III?


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

My favorites are VII-X and XIII(gets shield up for the stones)


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> VII, X, X-2, XIII and IV are my favorites.





Esura said:


> X, X-2, XIII and IV





Esura said:


> X-2, XIII





Esura said:


> X-2


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> VII, X, *X-2*, XIII and IV are my favorites and the best in the franchise, particularly VII and X. Yum.






The lack of Tactics in your guys favorites list is disturbing me.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey you guys layoff XIII the music was beautiful battle system different and characters I all liked for different reasons. Sorry Esura your on your own on defending X-2.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I remember trying to play the original III. My entire party got transformed into frogs as I went into the fight against Medusa or something and I stupidly had all my save slots either during the fight or entering it so I couldn't undo it. Yeah, doing 1 damage each wasn't gonna work.

And I couldn't handle Tactics on an emulator. :/ I forget why.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> You still think it's slow even at max? It's fast enough for me.
> 
> The trances were decent but the randomness of them really sucked. 90% of the time your going to enter trance in a random battle against a weak enemy and waste it. Their great against bosses but fat chance of you having it ready for them.
> 
> I thought you said you liked it a while ago? Guess I was wrong. Finally a FF we both agree sucks. What don't you like about III?



after playing VII and VIII and experiencing the animation for limits Trance disappointed in comparison.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I thought you said you liked it a while ago? Guess I was wrong. Finally a FF we both agree sucks. What don't you like about III?



Its slow and boring with shit pacing. It has little to no story whatsoever, shitty enemies, is dumb unforgiving in difficulty...even compared to Phantasy Star II, generic characters (in the remake they tack on names...but whatever), and it has the most shittiest final boss ever in the existence of FF games...including spin offs. The only reason I even remotely like CoD because of her Dissidia look and pics of her on Gelbooru. Oh, and lets not forget that FFIII slow ass battle system makes FFIX's battle system look like FFXIII (in terms of speed).

While FFII is bad, it at least had a decent story and names for the main characters despite its shitty gameplay mechanics.

There is reasons why much of the fanbase skips over FFII and FFIII...even in Japan where they was originally only released at. Ugh...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

When I go trance I just try to pretend my characters are going Super Saiyan. Vivi's Dbl Mgc is fucking ballin' and 'Dyne' is just a cool word... plus all of them are really nice to use. Just wish it was more like limit breaks. :/


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

The810kid said:


> after playing VII and VIII and experiencing the animation for limits Trance disappointed in comparison.





Fraust said:


> When I go trance I just try to pretend my characters are going Super Saiyan. Vivi's Dbl Mgc is fucking ballin' and 'Dyne' is just a cool word... plus all of them are really nice to use. Just wish it was more like limit breaks. :/


Limit Breaks broke the game. They were way to overpowered. Trance is at least balanced, if leaning on the weak side.



Esura said:


> Its slow and boring with shit pacing. It has little to no story whatsoever, shitty enemies, is dumb unforgiving in difficulty...even compared to Phantasy Star II, generic characters (in the remake they tack on names...but whatever), and it has the most shittiest final boss ever in the existence of FF games...including spin offs. The only reason I even remotely like CoD because of her Dissidia look and pics of her on Gelbooru. Oh, and lets not forget that FFIII slow ass battle system makes FFIX's battle system look like FFXIII (in terms of speed).
> 
> While FFII is bad, it at least had a decent story and names for the main characters despite its shitty gameplay mechanics.
> 
> There is reasons why much of the fanbase skips over FFII and FFIII...even in Japan where they was originally only released at. Ugh...


Your right for the most part but the difficulty is nice, and I first played the DS remake so it at least had some semblance of a plot and characters. And as you said you can't go wrong with CoD.

It's obviously not the best FF by any stretch of the imagination but I wouldn't put in the shit tier with X-2 and XIII


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Limit Breaks broke the game. They were way to overpowered. Trance is at least balanced, if leaning on the weak side.
> 
> Your right for the most part but the difficulty is nice, and I first played the DS remake so it at least had some semblance of a plot and characters. And as you said you can't go wrong with CoD.
> 
> It's obviously not the best FF by any stretch of the imagination but I wouldn't put in the shit tier with X-2 and *XIII*



You take that back right now


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Limit Breaks broke the game. They were way to overpowered. Trance is at least balanced, if leaning on the weak side.



The ONLY reason Trance isn't 100x more overpowered than Limits is because they don't carry over and it takes a little longer for them to fill up.

Overdrives were the most well done IMO, though. You can choose how they fill up, there are many to choose from, there's a little mini game involved with most of them, they're strong but not too strong for the most part, etc.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The ONLY reason Trance isn't 100x more overpowered than Limits is because they don't carry over and it takes a little longer for them to fill up.
> 
> Overdrives were the most well done IMO, though. You can choose how they fill up, there are many to choose from, there's a little mini game involved with most of them, they're strong but not too strong for the most part, etc.



Overdrives were done well witht he thought out ways to increase the meter.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

*More Good Things About X-2*


As Spoony noted, X-2 has a very different approach to every FF that came before it.

This is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.

Is 100% unbelievably difficult and boring as fuck and not worth it at all? Absolutely. But that doesn't mean all the optional stuff is crap.

Choosing to explore is rewarded with greater understanding of the plot. You learn about all the events that lead up to the current circumstances in Spira. Playing just the main game leaves so many vital things unexplained.

It also deprives you of some of the most powerful moments in the game. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hello, Den of Woe.




In additon to uncovering significant things about the past, doing certain optional missions will alter the future of the game. You can change so many things, big and small, within the overall storyline.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not doing certain missions results in genocide for example.



So, what does all this mean? I guess what I'm trying to say is that Final Fantasy X-2 gives you a bigger _role_ in _playing_ the _game_. So I commend its desire not to conform to the same tired formula that has plagued pretty much every other FF game.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

The810kid said:


> You take that back right now


It's all opinion, if you like it you like it not much I can do about that.

But we all know it's terrible 



Fraust said:


> The ONLY reason Trance isn't 100x more overpowered than Limits is because they don't carry over and it takes a little longer for them to fill up.
> 
> Overdrives were the most well done IMO, though. You can choose how they fill up, there are many to choose from, there's a little mini game involved with most of them, they're strong but not too strong for the most part, etc.


Overdrives are fine but honestly I don't want any of these kinds of systems in the game. SE usually does a shitty job at balancing them, I just want regular combat, like XII.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

Kefka: Useless, useless, useless. I can only blend in for so long. 
Yuna: Kefka, you call yourself. 
Kefka: That would be I! I am a god, so don't even think you can kill me. 

*Yuna used Sasuke's Amaterasu to kill Chiba [Kefka].
*


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Overdrives are fine but honestly I don't want any of these kinds of systems in the game. SE usually does a shitty job at balancing them, I just want regular combat, like XII.



How about XIII? They blend it in almost seamlessly. Everyone has one special ability, I didn't even know about until I went for all the achievements, and they're just abilities that take up 5 bars. They're not overly powerful unless the enemy is staggered and the animations are pretty cool. I think that was probably the most fluid.

I don't think Versus, using KHs style, can really do that. I think Noctis will be overpowered enough with his speed and multiple weapons.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Kefka: Useless, useless, useless. I can only blend in for so long.
> Yuna: Kefka, you call yourself.
> Kefka: That would be I! I am a god, so don't even think you can kill me.
> 
> ...




Someone must pay for this


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's all opinion, if you like it you like it not much I can do about that.
> 
> But we all know it's terrible
> 
> Overdrives are fine but honestly I don't want any of these kinds of systems in the game. SE usually does a shitty job at balancing them, I just want *regular combat, like XII*.



have we forgot quickenings


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tXWB5jQ_nuY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qznkiibVBt0[/YOUTUBE]

Ah limit breaks.  How helpful you were.  Thanks for existing to make the battles so utterly easy.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

In defense of FFVII's Limits breaks they weren't broken until you got to level 3 and some of those weren't even broken.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> How about XIII? They blend it in almost seamlessly. Everyone has one special ability, I didn't even know about until I went for all the achievements, and they're just abilities that take up 5 bars. They're not overly powerful unless the enemy is staggered and the animations are pretty cool. I think that was probably the most fluid.
> 
> I don't think Versus, using KHs style, can really do that. I think Noctis will be overpowered enough with his speed and multiple weapons.


Yeah those weren't all to bad but XIII's battle system just doesn't appeal to me.



The810kid said:


> have we forgot quickenings


That completely slipped my mind. I like the animations for those.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Yeah those weren't all to bad but XIII's battle system just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> That completely slipped my mind. I like the animations for those.



they were broken as well get a good chain and you beat a boss.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Some people really go hard with those one character, no leveling challenges.

But how do you prevent leveling in FFVIII? That dude is a level 8.


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But how do you prevent leveling in FFVIII? That dude is a level 8.



Card ability and lvl down ability.  Use Lvl down to lower your opponents level and card ability to turn a weakened enemy to a card (you don't get experience this way).  You get the card ability from the first GF (Quezacotl - which is already given to you), which you can get from killing those Fastitocalon-F for some AP to get the ability quickly without getting too much exp.  Once you learned the card ability, always use it.  You don't get exp from bosses.  The enemies stay around your level, but in case, once you learn the lvl down ability from the Tonberry GF, you can fix this.  Add with refining abilities and magic from cards, then you can stay low level throughout the whole game.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Destin said:


> Card ability and lvl down ability.  Use Lvl down to lower your opponents level and card ability to turn a weakened enemy to a card (you don't get experience this way).  You get the card ability from the first GF (Quezacotl - which is already given to you), which you can get from killing those Fastitocalon-F for some AP to get the ability quickly without getting too much exp.  Once you learned the card ability, always use it.  You don't get exp from bosses.  The enemies stay around your level, but in case, once you learn the lvl down ability from the Tonberry GF, you can fix this.  Add with refining abilities and magic from cards, then you can stay low level throughout the whole game.



So the bosses are technically all low level then? That's pretty boss.


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> So the bosses are technically all low level then? That's pretty boss.



Yes; the video I posted of the Jumbo Cactaur can have variable stats and HP based on your level.  It takes longer to kill him at higher levels.
Lvl (1) = 33,000 to Lvl (100) 330,000

It's silly really.  Usually in most games you want to raise your level to have an easier time with enemies, but in FFVIII, raising your level only makes it harder.

Don't worry though, there's a Lvl Up ability as well, so you can give yourself a slightly more challenging battle (though the original reason for this ability is to steal or hope for a drop from an enemy that has particular items at certain levels).


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a PS3 for $220...should I get it?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

Absolutely not.

*goes to buy it instead*


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

You suck. 

I'm just nervous cause dude has no feedback. I guess people has to start somewhere.

I just don't really feel like spending 300+ dollars for it at Gamestop right now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

I know how you feel. I thought the exact same thing a few months ago when i was contemplating buying one.

Luckily I'm completely broke now and don't have $200 to spend, let alone $300.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

220 is a decent deal.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

$220 is surely a descent deal for a PS3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably can't find a better price than that. On another note, I'm feeling kinda bored so what FF does anyone think I should play just to entertain myself?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

Just to entertain, or to enjoy a story?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Entertain. So that I may pass some time by.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd play FFX or FFIV for entertainment.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

IV deffinitely. IT's really siple if you want to get the bonus stuff.

V for the generic meaning of entertain.

But yeah, IV's magic learning system and all that makes it just simple and a no-brainer most of the time. In a good way.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

Just for fun? FF13 or FF4 has that covered.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2011)

Spartan, your set..really?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I decided to play XIII to farm some shaolong guis. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. But yeah spartan, that sig...Kinda looks like that final boss in arcana heart 3 in score attack.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I say X and XIII are the most entertaining seeing as you don't have to read much and the battle themes are upbeat and they have the most colorful and vibrant graphics. I mean you really can't get tired of X's theme or their little catch phrases can you?


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I say X and XIII are the most entertaining seeing as you don't have to read much and the battle themes are upbeat and they have the most colorful and vibrant graphics. I mean you really can't get tired of X's theme or their little catch phrases can you?



You haven't played enough...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

X-2 is fun.

It's got the same colors and graphics as X-, more varied outfits and way more catch phrases.

Seriously, there's so much dialogue in battles in X-2 it makes the battles seem so much more alive.

Yuna: GIMME A Y!
Rikku: GIMME AN R!
Paine: Gimme a break.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-2 is fun.
> 
> It's got the same colors and graphics as X-, more varied outfits and way more catch phrases.
> 
> ...



Paine saying that makes it all the more funny, if you take it at phonetic value that is...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> You haven't played enough...



I've played VII, IX, X, and XIII twice each with one file getting pretty much everything and going to have a third file in IX and X getting everything again this summer. How I have I not played enough?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

Your missing out on IV, VI, and VIII.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm at the very end of IV in one file, but I'm going to get it for the PSP when I get a PSP because the load times are unbearable on PSX and I just don't want to play that file anymore. VI I will get eventually and VIII I've played through twice until close to the end, but just stop. And I can't do it again because it's boring as fuck for me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'm at the very end of IV in one file, but I'm going to get it for the PSP when I get a PSP because the load times are unbearable on PSX and I just don't want to play that file anymore. VI I will get eventually and VIII I've played through twice until close to the end, but just stop. And I can't do it again because it's boring as fuck for me.



I think I wouldn't be able to play VIII again any time soon, so

As for IV, stopped playing on my third playthrough after my nokia froze when I was teleporting to Baron.

VI I need to finish sometime soon again. I need to get me an adroid phone so I can sport PSX FFs on it:ho

And XII's got me at the Pharos. Might finish up that bit tonight.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Sometimes I think of playing XII again... then I remember the only thing I liked about it was Larsa.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sometimes I think of playing XII again... then I remember the only thing I liked about it was Larsa.



Why do you make it so hard for me to like you?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry, but when a games ends as shitty as that one did, it ruins the rest of the game even though I enjoyed it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

Larsa was indeed the main hero of FFXII.

Though we must not forget Penelo. Every good Emperor needs his Empress and it was clear Little Lord Larsa was hitting it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 13, 2011)

Balthaier was the right hand man, playing the scenes.
Vaan was Balth's errand boy.

Anyways Fuck 12, it's mother, father and cousin.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Balthaier was the right hand man, playing the scenes.
> Vaan was Balth's errand boy.
> 
> Anyways Fuck 12, it's mother, father and cousin.



All this is true, except the last line


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

I could never get into the story for XII. I felt like some of the main character (Vaan and Penelo) added nothing to the story. 

Not to mention I hated the battle system.


----------



## BVB (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sometimes I think of playing XII again... then I remember the only thing I liked about it was Larsa.



who exactly was larsa?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> who exactly was larsa?


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

There should be an FF game with Larsa as the main protagonist


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 13, 2011)

That would be awesome.

Really though, the entire FFXII "main cast" was just in the way. The best characters were the Imperiasl like Larsa and Cid and Gabranth.

When they showed up, things got interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The best characters were the Imperiasl like Larsa and Gabranth.
> 
> When they showed up, things got political as fuck.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

So I'm here playing FFIX. Earlier I was in some regular battle. I make Zidane attack, Vivi use a potion, and then I'm holding on Freya. As I wait, the monster attacks Freya sending her into Trance. Zidane attacks and kills it with one hit. Thanks.

And literally just now I'm fighting Beatrix in Cleyra. Vivi's close as fuck to Trance, so I'm waiting for him to so I can OD (even though I know it doesn't matter in this fight). I have Freya jumping the whole time, Zidane attacking 'cause he's my best, Quina fighting or healing, and Vivi using some Fira's or healing, dying, reviving, whatever. She kills Vivi, I revive him, he's left with 1HP (ONE!) and before I use something to heal him, she uses Stock Break which leaves everyone with 1 and ends the battle. Technically she doesn't do any damage to Vivi, and yet he goes into trance even though the battle is over and everyone's ATB is frozen.

Great job with the fucking Trance.  What a waste.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fixed for ya.


One of the reasons I got into that game. I was looking for something political and ot blatantly good guys vs. bad guys. Most of the time the idealist i me is rooti' for Cid, while Ashe and her patchwork party try to deal with all this and ultimatley solve their small problems.

The two faces of war were imo shown well i this game. You get to experience people like Vaan, who's a dmwit following his dream so that he can rest from the opression. You have a fallen princess, who's constantly butthurt and a woman, who can't make her mind until the very end. A cool dude with a daddy issue, and his middleaged gf, who was a rebelous teenager.

On the other hand you have all those big ideas of history's reing in the hands of man, humaity stuck in a quarrel between immortal, speaking candy people.


Fraust said:


> So I'm here playing FFIX. Earlier I was in some regular battle. I make Zidane attack, Vivi use a potion, and then I'm holding on Freya. As I wait, the monster attacks Freya sending her into Trance. Zidane attacks and kills it with one hit. Thanks.
> 
> And literally just now I'm fighting Beatrix in Cleyra. Vivi's close as fuck to Trance, so I'm waiting for him to so I can OD (even though I know it doesn't matter in this fight). I have Freya jumping the whole time, Zidane attacking 'cause he's my best, Quina fighting or healing, and Vivi using some Fira's or healing, dying, reviving, whatever. She kills Vivi, I revive him, he's left with 1HP (ONE!) and before I use something to heal him, she uses Stock Break which leaves everyone with 1 and ends the battle. Technically she doesn't do any damage to Vivi, and yet he goes into trance even though the battle is over and everyone's ATB is frozen.
> 
> Great job with the fucking Trance.  What a waste.



Welcome to IX

Happened to me way to often when I played it


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2011)

Larsa and Gabranth buddy cop game. I would buy it.

Larsa can be Han Solo and Gabranth would be Chewy.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

You guys know that a common technique in literature is making the side characters more interesting right? The protagonists are kind ablurry, so that more people can sympathize with them, while all the pearls are the actually developed supporting cast.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Great job with the fucking Trance.  What a waste.



Classic IX.

Wait till you actually need your Trance abilities in a tougher boss fight.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm very familiar. This is my third playthrough and I know very well that for big bosses down the line I'm gonna wish I could use Double Magic or Dyne. I just fought Zorn and Thorn for the first time and it would've been nice if they didn't rape my weak Steiner but instead attack Freya who was about the Trance. I'm sure I'll get the trance in some forest on the world map. :/


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

I liked the Limit Breaks in VII for that I could walk about with them ready to rape

And the Hyper status should be in every FF:ho

Heroes on ADHD


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

That's exactly why I liked Limits. I could get everyone's Limits ready for a boss and just use Materia so I didn't waste them.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

I remember there being something about materia that I didn't like all that much. I can't remember now though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

That fact that materia take away from your base health and you have to equip more materia to increase your health again?


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> That fact that materia take away from your base health and you have to equip more materia to increase your health again?



Don't get me started on that one

I mean, it's a good thing I have't played VII in a long time. Might get me mad


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never really needed trance for any real battle. Zidane and Freya were basically my support. They could do far more DPS than the others but they had more important things to do like Stat debuffs/steal with Zidane and stat buffs with Freya.

Did it make battles long? Absolutely but in exchange by the time I got thievery you had better believe bitches didn't know shit about my thief.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

This chocobo is awesome. 

Sadly, though, I can't even get to half the shit yet. But the two or three I got gave me tons of useful items, plus the hot&cold game did, too. Best use of Chocobo in any FF I'd say.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Fraust said:


> This chocobo is awesome.
> 
> Sadly, though, I can't even get to half the shit yet. But the two or three I got gave me tons of useful items, plus the hot&cold game did, too. Best use of Chocobo in any FF I'd say.



I've enjoyed it a lot. Made me turn mah IX for several days only in order to hot&cold

But after I got 'em all items


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Hot & Cold is amazing and that theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agaH80PYEpY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

IT made me think of some Zorro/saloon California awesomeness


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

The Chocobo hot and cold game in IX is an instant classic. 

The worst is waiting till disk 4 to search for treasure chest in the open world. Damn fog.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 13, 2011)

See, as much as I love VII's story/characters and various other aspects, I'm in the minority where I think the combat could have greatly been improved. Materia was a way where "everyone can do everything", I hate that stuff as it makes combat way too easy if everyone can heal (XII was the only one that justified it as quite a few enemies would rape you, even with grinding, if only one person handled healing) and it makes the characters feel less diverse (I liked how X handled it where the characters could only do everything far later in the game, but by that point they were unstoppable anyway so no biggie). Limit Breaks were just too broken, it felt like they popped up every other minute and rendered what could have been a challenging fight into an average one. 

That's why I must be like the only person who liked IX's trance system, as it was less frequent and could be easily lost so it didn't automatically make quite a few battles easy out of nowhere. That way, when it did go off at the right time, it felt more rewarding (in my first playthrough, I was screwing up and about to lose to the Iafa Tree with only Zidane and Vivi left, both with low HP, when Zidane's Trance went off and saved the day).


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty sure you can get everything by disc 3, well cept zidane's ultimate weapon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Trance was mostly useless due to its utter unpredictability in my experience. While I agree that the Limits were broken[hence the BREAK], it was not until my second playtrough that I have noticed how easy VII can be if you explot them, along with the hyper status.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

Vivi gets trance after a hit that leaves him with 25HP, then gets killed with the next hit and I win with the next attack. 

That's like 3 times in one day my Trances have failed me. Though Quina got a Trance a few minutes ago that allowed me to Cook a bitch and get White Wind.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2011)

Quina's a bamf


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

The World said:


> Spartan, your set..really?



He'll eventually get called out on it by mods.

Trust me...I know from experience.

Anyways, I decided to just borrow some money from my folks and I told them I'll pay them back Wednesday on my payday.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 13, 2011)

Sin reigns supreme after all. To be continued in my next FF mafia game.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2011)

Liking the limit talk...
Limits? Broken? 

Not at all. Omnislash was broken. Most limits were so-so, but cloud's. My goodness, he had some sick limit breaks. Nothing but straight, predictable damage. Finish touch was the only one that was really bad, but even it could give benefits.

I tell you what the problem is... Enemies that don't scale.
FF8 fixed that right up 
Never has a goldfish threatened my life so much. Nowhere was safe at level 99 
Loved that game.

VII was great though.
I would REALLY like to see it updated though. With our technology, a completely rehashed version could be out in like... a year.
Combat system needs an overhaul though.

I would LOVE to see VII with a world like XII though.
COMPLETE immersion. Travel mechanics could be similar too.
Instead of limiting the motorcycle to the crazy cycle stage, it could run on fuel and be accessible throughout the game.
Fuel tanks could be a key item and have a limited amount, and allow you to move faster without catching a chocobo.

And gold saucer could be COMPLETELY different, giving a shooting game, a much better snowboarding game, and making the midgar highway into a complete racing game. More stages, more vehicles... Hell, hire the _need for speed_ team to do it.


I think FFVII was too short. Limited by the technological prowess of the ps1 years.
If they remastered it from the ground up, made it MUCH bigger, and kept a flow of DLC going, with a possibility of a "later years" style progression, like IV, it would kick some ass.

IV showed the world how a remake should be.
Above and beyond the qualifications in content.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Enemies that scale is a terrible idea.

Especially compounded with FF8's battle system which basically let you do every and anything.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate enemies that scale... in any game.

I like how Kingdom Hearts did it that after a certain point enemies changed to stronger ones, and like the shadows got stronger, but then they stayed at that level.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Bitebugs and snowlions.

Bitebugs is a starter enemy that doesn't go past level 7 and snowlion is an endgame enemy that can reahc the cap. Why the fuck are they in the same random encounter?


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

ff8's limit breaks were broken....you could pull them off back to back to back to back.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Like I said FF8 allowed you to do anything. But the coding behind it was so fucked up you could break it in any number of ways.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

hey....at least they made the caard game useful....albeit WAY to useful.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 14, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi: ah man, FF VII's world with XII's environment-design would kick ass. Great idea.

Though, VII too short? Felt pretty good length to me. X was the one where when I got to the part where we could begin the final battle with Sin, and I was like, "it's really almost over? Shit, most FFs would only be 2/3 through now. I know there's a wealth of sidequests, but come on!". Though I do get that they might have rushed this one a bit since IX came out fairly late for the PS1 IIRC and they probably wanted to have a FF title on the PS2 as soon as possible.

But yeah, I have to side with those who hate scaling (which was a real bitch with Skies of Arcadia's optional bosses, assholes were tough enough even if they didn't scale). I like the option to grind and kick ass if I want to, scaling just kills that option for no reason. If one wants to be constantly challenged, then don't grind ever and just start running if you're getting too many random encounters.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no problem with scaling.
If your thought process is "I can't win, I must grind" then hmph.
Optional bosses are supposed to be difficult they shouldn't reward you for being a grind whore, that's for the main plot.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the reason the new FFs feel shorter is because of voice overs. I mean, as I'm playing IX I'm trying to remember why the fuck short dungeons or story parts like the Black Mage Village felt so long as a kid, it's because there are so many boxes of dialogue that you feel like you're there forever or they make you go back and forth to turn switches and stuff. X had a good amount of talking, but usually listening to them speak is shorter than reading their words which can account for a big gap in how long the game is/feels.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I think the reason the new FFs feel shorter is because of voice overs. I mean, as I'm playing IX I'm trying to remember why the fuck short dungeons or story parts like the Black Mage Village felt so long as a kid, it's because there are so many boxes of dialogue that you feel like you're there forever or they make you go back and forth to turn switches and stuff. X had a good amount of talking, but usually listening to them speak is shorter than reading their words which can account for a big gap in how long the game is/feels.



Also, from a cognitive perspective, it's easier to understand sounds than letters. Usually


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking at FFVI's concept art really makes me wish Amano was still the character designer for FFs.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Doesn't he still do the concept designs?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> Doesn't he still do the concept designs?





> Following Final Fantasy VI in 1994, he stepped down as the main character, image, and graphic designer of the series. He continued to provide promotional and character artwork for the following games and to design their title logos.[12]


Apparently yes. Though hes not the lead as he was previously.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember reading his designs were unsuitable for 3D rendering, hence Nomura taking the wheel. Who did designs for XII btw? I really liked them.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

XII was ugly, they had pig noses.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 14, 2011)

I never get bored of farming in FFX.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I remember reading his designs were unsuitable for 3D rendering, hence Nomura taking the wheel. Who did designs for XII btw? I really liked them.




I had to look it up since I had no idea.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Akihiko Yoshida's work is really nice when he gets into it.

Tactics Ogre is proof enough of that.

While I like Amano's FF work, he really shines in stuff completely unrelated to it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Akihiko Yoshida's work is really nice when he gets into it.
> 
> Tactics Ogre is proof enough of that.
> 
> While I like Amano's FF work, he really shines in stuff completely unrelated to it.



I've watched a documentary about him, and damn. Dude had a nice life up till now.

And those Vampire Hunter D artworkspek


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> XII was ugly, they had pig noses.



I think that was mainly Vaan.

Vaan was some weird less evolved species of human as clearly seen  by the very inhuman nose and torso.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> XII was ugly, they had pig noses.





And I like the farming in XII most atm. X got me greatly annoyed at one point. Also the thing I both liked and disliked about X was the equipment thing. 2 items? I like to bazaar and dress up mah characters nicely.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think that was mainly Vaan.
> 
> Vaan was some weird less evolved species of human as clearly seen  by the very inhuman nose and torso.


It always looked to me like his abs were painted on or something.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

He was wearing a fake abs shirt, like a boss.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I remember reading his designs were unsuitable for 3D rendering, hence Nomura taking the wheel. Who did designs for XII btw? I really liked them.



To be fair...it is unsuitable for 3D.

I think Amano and Vanillaware should get together and make some fantasy Odin Sphere-like 2D game with Amano's art.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















When amano goes hard, He goes hard.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

Whenever I want to see Amano artwork I just look at my set


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

You could do that in rendered cinematics, otherwise the poly count would probably be too high to run smoothly and objects would clash too much and be glitchy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd adore an FF done in 3d amano style.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Amano should work on a 2D or a cartoon/artsy-like game. 

Imagine an Amano art game similar to Okami:33


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

I dream of it every day Nois.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

A Vampire Hunter D game should be close enough


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

Kuja has the best monologues. Might be my favorite villain, at the very least definitely tied with Seph for top spot.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Kuja and Dr. Cid have the best monlogues in FF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> A Vampire Hunter D game should be close enough



There is already a Vampire Hunter D game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta play that smetime


Btw you guys, where the heck is CMX?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

He abandoned us.

I am your new god now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

What the fuck Nois. You have more posts than me now?!

And VLD is almost tied with me too?

This could only have been done through talking about how much you  love Final Fantasy VII and other evil things.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Remember CMX is on a 1 or 2 month break....which means with him gone I shall take over. Neither Zael or Nois shall stop me.


And with that...Sephiroth is the bestests!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> where the heck is CMX?



In Colorado.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn him

Well, I don't know if I beat you Zael, I just post around. And since I'm the talkative type, I post a lot recently

Did I break anry records or what? And Sephiroth is the strongest mama's boy out there:ho

EDIT: Slly me, I'm on the boards for over 6 years now and I still barely know anything


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry Nois...you must have gotten Seph confused with Seymoure....or Kuja. Oh thats right....Kuja does not have one...and he is a bastard.


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't like Rinoa

She makes me think of a generic japanese porn starlet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

She likes to dance...and a sorceress...thats a plus.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Being a genius scientist, I have no time for such disgusting activities.

Now, commence the breeding!


----------



## Nois (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Being a genius scientist, I have no time for such disgusting activities.
> 
> Now, commence the breeding!



You know, the reason Hojo rhymes with mojo is very dirty:ho


----------



## Destin (Jul 15, 2011)

Rinoa!

[YOUTUBE]VZuXHJF7NbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

Going in tomorrow to buy a PSP and either Tactics: War of the Lions or Birth by Sleep. 





Or both.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

You shouldn't even have to ask.

Get Birth By Sleep...its leap and bounds better than Tactics, and you'll enjoy the story. Or if you could, get both. You should be able to considering how dirt, dirt cheap Tactics is.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol, I'm getting both. KHII is the last KH I played so it's been more than half a decade since I got some KH freshness and I just really love Tactics-style RPGs.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I'm getting both. KHII is the last KH I played so it's been more than half a decade since I got some KH freshness and I just really love Tactics-style RPGs.



for some reason, I could never get into tactics enough to finish it...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't get passed the first battle in the original... but I loved Tactics Advanced and this has the same graphics and stuff? That's why I want it. I also love the mission style where you just go to a bulletin board, get your mission, do your duty, then get paid and get items. Having any team of any classes, learning whatever you want, completely customizable; fucking love it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 2
Make it happen people.
Dodge rolling, blocking, Combo's, Magic fusion, Magic combo's, puzzles.
Yes.
Make it happen.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 2
> Make it happen people.
> Dodge rolling, blocking, Combo's, Magic fusion, Magic combo's, puzzles.
> Yes.
> Make it happen.



No, they would probably try and require you to play via your 3DS hooked up to your Wii-u.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, they would probably try and require you to play via your 3DS hooked up to your Wii-u.



But we have better online capabilities now "
FFCC2 NAO!!!.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow what a hassle getting the PSP and games. Went to my usual gamestop, sold one of my 360s for the extra 50 trade-in credit towards a new system and 5 xbox games. Sold them all fine, but dude says they don't have new PSPs and dumb me I didn't realize it had to be a "new" system when I read it so I could've prevented it. I get the credit, buy a new PSPgo from them, he calls like 5 gamestops until he finally finds one with a new PSP3000 and tells them to hold it for me. I go straight there, then the lady counted me giving back the PSPgo as trade-in at first and it would've given me like 40 bucks. Obviously they didn't realize it was brand new. Eventually we settled it and I got even more than I originally paid for it back which was awesome. So I have my PSP3000 and more money than I anticipated for games.Then I find Birth by Sleep and Tactics on the wall there, girl spends like half hour looking through their drawers and offers me other FFs instead, but I just said nah and went back to the first Gamestop where he finds them in literally 6 seconds.

And now all I want to do is continue playing Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

.....GAMESTOP!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

After the dude helped me out so much at my usual Gamestop I had to oblige when he asked me to do that survey they always push on you. My first time ever.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying FFIV on the PSP. Anybody who has played it: Is it worth it?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

It's supposedly harder and very enjoyable. You'd do best asking Gaawa. She's the biggest authority on IV around here imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Sephiroth>Your favorite main FF villain. Debate me bitches.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sephiroth>Your favorite main FF villain. Debate me bitches.



His dad is Hojo the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He wears a leather cape, with two belts underneath it. And Kefka's far more villanous than Seph. Seph was never the kind of wicked person Kefka was. Insane sure, mad and violent, but Kefka was rotten


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes Seph was mad and insane and violent. I mean he had an alien entity fucking with his mind and shit.

Kefka was just insane and a magnificent bastard with dickish villainy.

I'm pretty sure he is based on Joker too. So that adds to his cool factor.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

And Nois your set is disturbing and hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> His dad is Hojo the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He wears a leather cape, with two belts underneath it. And Kefka's far more villanous than Seph. Seph was never the kind of wicked person Kefka was. Insane sure, mad and violent, but Kefka was rotten



*chuckle*

His dad was actually Vincent, which you should know. He does not wear a cape he wears a cloak. Kefka more villainous? More like a bigger pussy. At least when Seph kills a whole population he does it himself, not using some poison. And even though he did not really succeed with his plan, at least he did not blunder it up like kefka did. How do you win then lose?

And how many times does he run from battle? To many. he needed the help of gods to win any kind of fight...but even so he still loses with all that power. Pathetic. Seph has something way bigger on kefka...he killed a main character. has kefka? No.


And what is with that get up? Is he a general or a sideshow freak? Please...Seph is leagues above this ass clown.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> His dad was actually Vincent, which you should know. He does not wear a cape he wears a cloak. Kefka more villainous? More like a bigger pussy. At least when Seph kills a whole population he does it himself, not using some poison. And even though he did not really succeed with his plan, at least he did not blunder it up like kefka did. How do you win then lose?
> 
> ...



Kefka was the bigger madman. He was vile. Sephiroth was blatantly evul and rtheless, but there was some creepy quality to Kefka, he really was like Joker, with no purpose, he was just disturbed.

While Seph did plan on killing everyone, Kefka's ways were more sleasy and appaling.

And you silly fool, Seph's born to Hojo and Lucrecia learn your motherfuckin' FFs


> Lucrecia became romantically involved with Hojo and eventually married him. During this time, she became pregnant and agreed to use her unborn child as a test subject. Hojo injected both the pregnant Lucrecia and her fetus with Jenova cells. However, the cells had an unexpected side effect: Lucrecia would have visions of her son, Sephiroth, and of the future atrocities he would commit. The visions were extremely painful and Lucrecia often collapsed in pain, much to Vincent's despair.


smh Dae...

@World, you need some coffee?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2011)

Kuja and Kefka are plain evil. Sephiroth is after vengeance.

I like both plain evil and hero gone bad stories. Since I haven't played through VI I have Kuja and Sephiroth tied for my favorite villains.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> Kefka was the bigger madman. He was vile. Sephiroth was blatantly evul and rtheless, but there was some creepy quality to Kefka, he really was like Joker, with no purpose, he was just disturbed.
> 
> While Seph did lan on killing everyone, Kefka's ways were more sleasy and appaling.
> 
> ...



Kefka had no purpose? That is a misconception. he wanted control obviously. Just the way he went about it was different. In the end it was really no more different then Seph. And really they are both the same kind of disturbed. And I like you do not disbute the fact that without the godly power(hell probably with them) Seph's power>kefka's power.

And also no NOOOOOO Vincent is really his father by actual blood. Hojo just experimented on him and claimed him as a son. You get your facts straight!

Also Seph has better hair.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kefka had no purpose? That is a misconception. he wanted control obviously. Just the way he went about it was different. In the end it was really no more different then Seph. And really they are both the same kind of disturbed. And I like you do not disbute the fact that without the godly power(hell probably with them) Seph's power>kefka's power.
> 
> And also no NOOOOOO Vincent is really his father by actual blood. Hojo just experimented on him and claimed him as a son. You get your facts straight!
> 
> Also Seph has better hair.



Where the fuck did you get that? Lucrecia became involved with Hojo, and AGREED to infuse him with Jenova cells. Hojo experimented on Vincent, who was mainly a Lucrecia-lurking emo.

Well, ok Kefka wanted control, but ultimately it was Cid's experiments that made him insane, and he didn't really care about much stuff. Also I somehow find his methods more sinister than Seph's.

AND

Sephiroth failed, while KEfka destroyed the world, and when he went down, he took all magic with himph

And Fraust, VI is basically a prototype of VII. IT's almost the same in many respects, but different setting and stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucrecia could have been pregnant before Hojo got down with her. And where I got it from was FF wikia....sure as hell did not play Dirge where they say the info is from.

And so what if Kefka took all magic with him....HE DID NOT TAKE A MAIN CHARACTER WITH HIM!


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lucrecia could have been pregnant before Hojo got down with her. And where I got it from was FF wikia....sure as hell did not play Dirge where they say the info is from.
> 
> And so what if Kefka took all magic with him....HE DID NOT TAKE A MAIN CHARACTER WITH HIM!



He. Took. The. World

And the FF wikia you speak of says, in Lucrecia's and Seph's profie that the baby's Hojo's.

I'd like it to be vinvent's though

They're kinda similar if you think about it, and it would add to Vince's drama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

He took the world and some how, with the power of 3 gods, blundered it away. How stupid do you have to be for that to happen eh?...EH!?

And I do not care what some misinformed people say....Seph is Vincent's child...all other arguments are forfeit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He took the world and some how, with the power of 3 gods, blundered it away. How stupid do you have to be for that to happen eh?...EH!?
> 
> And I do not care what some misinformed people say....Seph is Vincent's child...all other arguments are forfeit.



There was nothing hinting Vincent would be Seph's father... HE only ever said he loved a woman and he couldn't help her. Hojo and Seph's designs [faces] if you look at the art are quite similar actually


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

You have poor eyes...you need more coffee if you think they are the same going by their faces. Hojo experimented on him.


Seph>Kefka


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Yadda yadda, In Dirge there's a scene where Vincent confronts Lucrecia and Hojo about experimenting on "their" child, to which Hojo answered that he's in no place to comment on that. AFTER that Vincent got shot by Hojo and experimented on, and the JEnova Project continued unhindered


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

See how Seph>Kefka Nois? We no longer even discuss Kefka....I win.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> See how Seph>Kefka Nois? We no longer even discuss Kefka....I win.



If we're talking depth, I pity them both equally, both victims of experiments. Poor VI Cid too, he was actually a descent guy, who fucked up a nice person doing his job


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

I do not pity VI Cid. He realized to late what his experiments did to people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 15, 2011)

I liked Sephiroth during the Nibelheim flashback.

After that they replaced him with some blander, less interesting character bearing the same name and I stopped caring.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked Sephiroth during the Nibelheim flashback.
> 
> After that they replaced him with some blander, less interesting character bearing the same name and I stopped caring.



You did not stop caring...you stopped loving...you stopped loving.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Vincent gets no respect from me, with his shitty stats and his shitty reasoning for keeping on.

I mean jesus christ man, fighting for Lucrecia is bitch tier level. At least Hojo was a scientist who absolutely did not give a single fuck.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Kuja* and Kefka are plain evil. Sephiroth is after vengeance.
> 
> I like both plain evil and hero gone bad stories. Since I haven't played through VI I have Kuja and Sephiroth tied for my favorite villains.



Kuja was just as much a victim of his Garland as Seph was of Hojo. In the end Kuja did some good Sephiroth didn't.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Kuja did his shit as a job/for the hell of it. His vengeance really didn't require him going out of his way to fuck over the mist continent as much as he did.

But he did and he smiled all the fucking way to Terra


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Kuja was a spoiled lil' cunt with a god complex. And when he learned the truth, he went ballistic. Actually, all Kefka, Speh and Kuja were operating on the same premise imo. Each of them was a victim of other people's big plans. I'm torn however, between who's the bigger dickface, Kefka or Kuja.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr. Cid had that problem in FFXII too. The being a victim of another being's grand plan.

It seems to be a recurring theme.

And Kuja was a lot more interesting than Kefka.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Kuja was a spoiled lil' cunt with a god complex. And when he learned the truth, he went ballistic. Actually, all Kefka, Speh and Kuja were operating on the same premise imo. Each of them was a victim of other people's big plans. I'm torn however, between who's the bigger dickface, Kefka or Kuja.



I'd go with Kuja. Kefka and Sephiroths minds were warped but Kuja knew what he was and didn't go over the edge until he found out he was dying and he was going to wipe out life just because he was dying dick move. Kuja also found humor in the Blackmages short life span used them as tools mocked them. Like Zenieth said he caused all that death and genocide on the Mist continenent just to give a middle finger to Garland.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I'd go with Kuja. Kefka and Sephiroths minds were warped but Kuja knew what he was and didn't go over the edge until he found out he was dying and he was going to wipe out life just because he was dying dick move. Kuja also found humor in the Blackmages short life span used them as tools mocked them. Like Zenieth said he caused all that death and genocide on the Mist continenent just to give a middle finger to Garland.



He felt superior and then upon the revelation of his degrading lifespan, he just went insane out of pure fear and helplesness.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 16, 2011)

I posted a Kuja analysis thing in here at some point... Lemme see i I can find it.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> He felt superior and then upon the revelation of his degrading lifespan, he just went insane out of pure fear and helplesness.



eh it felt more premadona to me. He even says if I can't live why does everyone else deserve to seems dickish to me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah he caused all that dying and genocide because he found it amusing, he hates rats and because that's his job.


trolling Alexandria was only really when he went out of his way to be like "What up Garland?"

Also Kuja was never spoiled, he wanted to be but Garland barely gave him the time of Day. Which is why he hates Zidane so much, since the latter is a very obvious replacement for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

This is why Sephiroth>your favorite FF villain. Try and debate me about it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Kuja's most defining trait is that he is narcissistic. The world begins with him and if he had his way. The world would end with him.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty mama's boy with a deluded complex does not a truly compelling villain make. Hell he's almost as far in the back as subtext goes as Zemus is.

edit: Okay maybe not *THAT* far back but he's pretty much understated. I mean if the clones didn't take Sephiroth's appearance he'd have somewhere hitting a total of 3 appearances in the entire game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Pretty mama's boy with a deluded complex does not a truly compelling villain make. Hell he's almost as far in the back as subtext goes as Zemus is.



sorry you have to name who your favorite is before you can start debating...thats the rules.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Marche, come at me bro


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

A villain that truely was wasted was Seymour the guy was underhanded. He uses Yevon and his people as an ends to a mean. Murdered his father in cold blood and Slaughtered Kimarhi's race. Too bad you stomp his ass in 4 fights back to the big time Villains.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Marche, come at me bro



Favorite FF Villain.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

What's not to like

Booty Shorts
Nearly as bishie as Kuja
Hero of the rebellion
Most popular clan.
Topples Mewt's corrupt Government
So much charisma he got the judges siding with him
Kicks all of his friends' asses
And drags them home while destroying Ivalice in the process.

friend is Absolute top tier.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Ultimecia had some of the most well thought out plans to bring down the main characters and the world. The only one who could probably match her in the FF universe is kuja. No doubt she is the best manipulator in FF history, thats why I take her over any villain yet.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad she was destined to fail


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ultimecia had some of the most well thought out plans to bring down the main characters and the world. The only one who could probably match her in the FF universe is kuja. No doubt she is the best manipulator in FF history, thats why I take her over any villain yet.



The Yevon Church were the best manipulators's in the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

I never said those plans didn't have flaws in them but still, a great strategist.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

The yevon church was a collective though, with a good 1000 years to work on it. Ultimecia can't be pushing 50 at most.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Lets recap she took over a country started an internation Garden struggle and invaded Esthar and released the greatest tyrant of that era in Adel from confinement yeah not to bad. She truely could have been a top FF villain in terms of character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What's not to like
> 
> Booty Shorts
> Nearly as bishie as Kuja
> ...



Ok lets go with Marche. This is his down fall. When people think Marche they think....who?


The end. Sephiroth>Marche


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 16, 2011)

> A cliche villain would be power-hungry for the sake of power hungry. He is EVILLLLLL and he does BAD THINGS because...he’s an evil, bad person.
> 
> That’s not Kuja.
> 
> ...



There we go. Tl'dr I know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The yevon church was a collective though, with a good 1000 years to work on it. Ultimecia can't be pushing 50 at most.





The810kid said:


> Lets recap she took over a country started an internation Garden struggle and invaded Esthar and released the greatest tyrant of that era in Adel from confinement yeah not to bad. She truely could have been a top FF villain in terms of character.



Well there ya go, Ultimecia>everyone. In terms of character at least. Sorry Vasto.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually she

Took over the world in the future

Killed Every resistence group in the future (Presumably all of the White SeeD)

Sent her consciousness into the past to manipulate Adell

Burned, slaughtered and just outright fucked over villages just to get Ellone

Taps into Edea in order to find out where ellone is, when that doesn't work, jack a witch.

Rolls cool with Galbadia until she gets seifer

Mind fucks Seifer so she's got her own personal Lap dog

"What's good Deling? Your country Mine. Problem? Too dead for me to care."

SeeD sent to capture you? Fucking locking and shock em, Need to know what those fuckers are thinking

Oh Party you thought we were going to wait for your info before we nuked your homes? What do we look like Dick Dastardly?

Balamb makes it out? Take over Galbadia garden and slaughter them in an all out attack.

Oh shit they actually beat my host that didn't go as planned. Wait, highjack one of the party members (Classy)

Sent to Adell's tomb, I wonder what could go wrong there 

Well fuck sooo close. Oh wait I got Seifer calling down a Lunar cry. RIGHT ON TOP OF YOUR FUCKING COUNTRY ESTHAR!

That's how you break a bitch out of Jail.

Fuse said party member with Adell. "Problem SeeD?"

Oh shit oh shit oh shit, Are they really doing this? Are they really giving me Ellone? Motherfuck this is like christmas in July.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Dling FFVII, gonna play it through again this summer


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Actually she
> 
> Took over the world in the future
> 
> ...



Did you just post what I did but in more detail Thanks


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

And her ultimate goal was basically

"Fuck ruling the universe, Bitch I wanna be the universe. A hoe got a problem? Oh yeah they don't cause they are me and I choose how they roll, for eternity."


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And her ultimate goal was basically
> 
> "Fuck ruling the universe, Bitch I wanna be the universe. A hoe got a problem? Oh yeah they don't cause they are me and I choose how they roll, for eternity."



 Yes you have made my day. But yeah, thats justs how she rolls. "I am the universe, everyone else is my bitch. Come get some."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

except she causes her own downfall....when really she did not need to do what she did.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Kuja still wins the biggest troll. He had traits of Heath ledgers joker more than Kefka did.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

That's entirely DEM.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> except she causes her own downfall....when really she did not need to do what she did.



As I said earlier, she had flaws in her plans. But to me at least she is the best villain and my favorite.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yeah and Dae

Tits> Seph

so Ulti and CoD> Seph


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

If Ultimecia had screen time I'd like her more she wasn't really engaging with the character but more with the plot. I like my villians to do both. Thats one of my only real problems with VIII there was no motivation to stop Ultimecia except oh its the bad guy from the future who may or maynot compress time lets actually help her achieve it and kill her to stop her. With VII Cloud Tifa and Aeris were impacted by Sephiroth while the Shinra handled the rest for most of the party. In IX everyone had reasons to want Kuja's head for there own reason.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> As I said earlier, she had flaws in her plans. But to me at least she is the best villain and my favorite.



And now I must take her apart....

She wanted way to much. She is already absolute ruler from when she is to the future. But no, for some idiotic reason she decided she needs more. She makes the same mistake, kefka did. with her foot on the throat she did not press down on it.

She could have just done the smarter plan and went back further to eliminate the threat when it was younger....BUT NOOOOOO she gives them a fighting chance. her hubris is her down fall.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

She had no idea where to start. She just knows, Somebody from SeeD killed her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh yeah and Dae
> 
> Tits> Seph
> 
> so Ulti and CoD> Seph



Yes body wise Ulti and COD=>Seph.


Everything else Seph>your favorite FF villain. Only Ultimecia's time compression is stronger then his meteor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> She had no idea where to start. She just knows, Somebody from SeeD killed her.



She could have nipped SeeD in the bud if she knew it was seeD specifically.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And now I must take her apart....
> 
> She wanted way to much. She is already absolute ruler from when she is to the future. But no, for some idiotic reason she decided she needs more. She makes the same mistake, kefka did. with her foot on the throat she did not press down on it.
> 
> She could have just done the smarter plan and went back further to eliminate the threat when it was younger....BUT NOOOOOO she gives them a fighting chance. her hubris is her down fall.



I would have to say that most villains are greedy by nature. They want to have more than what they should. Its no surprise that she bit off more than she can chew, a very generic trait of villains.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not even his meteor. It's the Centra's


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Also Ultimecia was kind of thrust into that position. She didn't make wild leaps and jumps Like Sephy or wanted it all like Kuja.

She's the product of her fate and subsequently of the world that made her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I would have to say that most villains are greedy by nature. They want to have more than what they should. Its no surprise that she bit off more than she can chew, a very generic trait of villains.



No....she really...really bit off more then she could chew. More so then most others. She let that prophecy cloud her better judgment.



zenieth said:


> It's not even his meteor. It's the Centra's



Oh you mean all the dead ones? By sticking his blade into the last one I think he laid claim to it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Except she didn't SeeD was basically dead everywhere that matter by the time she pulled off TC, DEM was entirely what saved their asses through and through.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

My problem with Ultimecia is we get no explanation on her motives and lack of screen time like I said before.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except she didn't SeeD was basically dead everywhere that matter by the time she pulled off TC, DEM was entirely what saved their asses through and through.



she took a wild leap like Seph.



The810kid said:


> My problem with Ultimecia is we get no explanation on her motives and lack of screen time like I said before.



which truely is a tragedy after seeing what she looks like.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

The810kid said:


> My problem with Ultimecia is we get no explanation on her motives and lack of screen time like I said before.



We got an explanation for her motives, it's just not expanded on.

Basically it's She got "persecuted/tortured/pissed on" in the future and she went Batshit as a result.

@Dae: What wild leap did she take?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also Ultimecia was kind of thrust into that position. She didn't make wild leaps and jumps Like Sephy or wanted it all like Kuja.
> 
> She's the product of her fate and subsequently of the world that made her.



No she's not. She learned she'll be killed by SEED and panicked, eventually leading to her own deimise. As much as I like her design and all, I find her inferior to Seph


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> We got an explanation for her motives, it's just not expanded on.
> 
> Basically it's She got "persecuted/tortured/pissed on" in the future and she went Batshit as a result.
> 
> @Dae: What wild leap did she take?



where was this said during the game?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Except she is. She becomes ultimecia because she persecuted. To what level? Fuck if I know but she didn't just wake up one day and go, "I'm going to wreck errybody's shit."

@The810: It's in her speech to Deling City.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> We got an explanation for her motives, it's just not expanded on.
> 
> Basically it's *She got "persecuted/tortured/pissed on" in the future* and she went Batshit as a result.
> 
> @Dae: *What wild leap did she take?*



because she did it to herself thanks to the failed time compression.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

That's fate's fault not her own. 

No one

Anywhere

Ever

In history

could account for laguna's "Let's hope and maybe it will work." strategy.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

I bwt it was the female population that pushed for her persecution


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

They just mad that she don't believe in underwear.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

pic posting time...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Ulti's hawtness is one of the few redeeming qualities of VIII


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Hawt?
All I see is a chick with two horns on her head that count as hair.

Now the Mist Dragon?
Oh baby.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Mist Dragon


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

oontz oontz oontz


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Yah I know, but what of it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't see how that mist dragon is hotter than ultimecia.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't see how that mist dragon is hotter than ultimecia.



Rydia perhaps, but tha dragon looks like a raging dick.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Fap fap fap fap



zenieth said:


> oontz oontz oontz



Theres an explosion in my nether regions!


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Youre sick.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Im using a Remedy!


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, I'm going after CMX's spot as the top poster here


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

It's impossible, when he  comes back he's going to triple post.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm surprised I haven't posted much in this thread considering the avid FF player I am.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

How can you be an Avid FF player?
FF is bad


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Sure it is


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm surprised I haven't posted much in this thread considering the avid FF player I am.



You should be ashamed

And ensiroki... you're bad and CMX won't mind. Also Idk if I'll be able to post thatmany posts till he's back.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> And ensiroki... you're bad and CMX won't mind. Also Idk if I'll be able to post thatmany posts till he's back.



Bad to the bone son.
Bad to the bone.


Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles was the last good Final Fantasy 

1-13 were all terrible


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

The troll is strong with this one.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

You never played Crystal Chronicles?
Shame on you.
Tactics, Crystal Chronicles and that FF12 RTS are it, despite the FF12 RTS having that fucking blonde bastard.
Disgaea is probably good but I chose BBS over that 
Oh....Crisis Core was better then FF7


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I have, but it's by far not the best final fantasy. 

Shame on you for thinking all the FF's are horrible.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

They're pretty bad 
Interesting stories held back by meh gameplay


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 16, 2011)

Should play Final Fantasy X-2.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What's not to like
> 
> Booty Shorts
> Nearly as bishie as Kuja
> ...



Luso > Marche Come at me bro.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Ramza > everyone. You can't even come at me brah.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Luso seemed like he was allergic to Vagina.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Luso > Marche Come at me bro.



I really dunno 'bout that. Marche pretty much tore an entire world apart to get his friends home. Even though he existed in a world that was his wildest dreams realised, he still did everything he needed to do in order to put things back the way they were. It helps that Marche was the traditional villain, as well, since he sought to destroy the Crystals instead of protect them.

It also helps that FFTA had a much better story than FFTA2.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> I really dunno 'bout that. Marche pretty much tore an entire world apart to get his friends home. Even though he existed in a world that was his wildest dreams realised, he still did everything he needed to do in order to put things back the way they were. It helps that Marche was the traditional villain, as well, since he sought to destroy the Crystals instead of protect them.
> 
> It also helps that FFTA had a much better story than FFTA2.



Villain? I thought he was the main character protag? I never beat this game so I don't know what happened at the end.

It wasn't as good as FFT so I just put it down about half way in.

I never even played TA2.  I've only played FFT and FFT WoL.

What can I say? Sony does it better. 

Nintendo disappoints. 

Except with FF4 remake. :33


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Protagonist =/= Hero


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Game was too kiddy for my taste. 

Where's mah adult SMT storylines in Final fantasy? Make it happen Square.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

To put it simply... Everyone he knows loves Ivalice and don't want to leave, but he shatters more than just the Crystals. His wheelchair-bound brother can walk and run and jump in Ivalice, Mewt isn't bullied any more because he's a Prince, Cid actually has a proper job that he enjoys and Ritz has her own Clan filled with people who have great respect for her. Marche makes them all face the harsh realities none of them wanted to, all so he can go home.

Even if you ignore the rest, even if you ignore that he selfishly made his friends go back to the real world, he made his sick and wheelchair bound brother go back into the wheelchair. All because he didn't have a problem with the real world and didn't see any reason why he should stay there just because they wanted to.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 16, 2011)

Tactics Advanced was golden. Too kiddy nothing.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

Marche was an awesome protagonist, but there's no denying he's a complete wanker.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 16, 2011)

Montblanc is the real protagonist.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> To put it simply... Everyone he knows loves Ivalice and don't want to leave, but he shatters more than just the Crystals. His wheelchair-bound brother can walk and run and jump in Ivalice, Mewt isn't bullied any more because he's a Prince, Cid actually has a proper job that he enjoys and Ritz has her own Clan filled with people who have great respect for her. Marche makes them all face the harsh realities none of them wanted to, all so he can go home.
> 
> Even if you ignore the rest, even if you ignore that he selfishly made his friends go back to the real world, he made his sick and wheelchair bound brother go back into the wheelchair. All because he didn't have a problem with the real world and didn't see any reason why he should stay there just because they wanted to.



Might as well argue that for the Matrix and any other fantasy story that is similar.

The fact is it isn't real and it's all a.......fantasy? 

Looks like Square made a good story/life lesson for the kids, stop living in a fantasy world and get a job in the real world. 



Fraust said:


> Montblanc is the real protagonist.



I vote for a Moogle to be the main protag in the next Final Fantasy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, bitches need to grow up. Real world aint sunshine and Rainbows. Especially when all your problems are petty Bullshit.

Well except Doned but dude was nearly as huge a wanker as Mewt so whatever


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I vote for a Moogle to be the main protag in the next Final Fantasy.



That or another Vivi.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

FFTA is an example of plato's cave.
Marche was a realist "Your happy? Who gives a fuck, it's all fake".
That line of thinking would get you prosecuted by certain groups in reality and he became a target for his efforts.

Marche had balls, "imma fuck up this whole world bro"


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

The best line of thinking.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't like all this talk about it being wrong to live in a fantasy world. I'm just fine being a hardcore gamer constantly escaping reality.

Doesn't stop me from getting money, girls, and exercise.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Luso was different though.
'Imma go home, and help everbody on the way!"


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Putting on make up is fantasy 

Theres the plot for the next final Fantasy.
A make up that causes a rose-tinted glasses effect. Making everyone wearing it seem greater then they are.
Protagonist doesn't like this so he goes to blow up the company behind it.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't like all this talk about it being wrong to live in a fantasy world. I'm just fine being a hardcore gamer constantly escaping reality.
> 
> Doesn't stop me from getting money, girls, and exercise.




There's escaping reality, and then there's putting tubes in your back and living like a vegetable for the rest of your life in fantasy land.

I guess that would work for drug addicts and alcholics and pedophiles but for the rest of us........


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

You don't even realize the tubes are in your back or that your a vegetable because in fantasy land your slaying dragon and fucking endless bitches while the people in reality are working 9-5.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Never played Tactics


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Plays shit final fantasies



  .


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone made a quick edit? lol


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Better play tactics 1.3.
> Anything else is for pussies.



What's Tactics 1.3?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Google it son.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

*googles*I actually might try it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

FFTA wasn't saying escapism is inherently bad, it was saying escapism at the misfortune of others was bad especially for extremely petty reasons.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> *googles*I actually might try it





zenieth said:


> FFTA wasn't saying escapism is inherently bad, it was saying escapism at the misfortune of others was bad especially for extremely petty reasons.


Heh you mean like this


> Ritz:  I do, but, here I've got something that I don't want to lose.  It's...
> my hair.  This normal, non-white, hair.
> 
> [Ritz feels her hair, as if making sure it's real.]
> ...



Ritz is willing to neglect the world and her family for hair.
Like I said, bitches and make-up.

Yet...



> Marche:  This world must be a reflection of Mewt's desires!  His mom's still
> alive, everyone does what he says... I'm living inside Mewt's dream!
> So if I change the world back to the way it was... I'm destroying his
> dream world!  No wonder he doesn't want me here.





> Marche:  Not at all.  I'm always nervous.  But... I can't afford to let that
> stop me.  I love this world.  There's magic, and the clan is fun...
> Sometimes, I'm not sure I really want to go home.  But I am sure that
> this place isn't real.  It's a game!  It's just a dream--an escape
> ...


Pretty sure this is definitely Plato's cave.
Regardless of how much you like the world, if it's an illusion you don't stick around.



> Babus:  How can a whole world be someone's attempt to escape?
> 
> Marche:  Mewt's trying to pretend nothing bad ever happens!  Here, his mom
> isn't dead... Here, he isn't picked on...
> ...




FFTA had a good plot.
Problem was the game was too fucking easy.
heres hoping for Insane Difficulties, patch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> I really dunno 'bout that. Marche pretty much tore an entire world apart to get his friends home. Even though he existed in a world that was his wildest dreams realised, he still did everything he needed to do in order to put things back the way they were. It helps that Marche was the traditional villain, as well, since he sought to destroy the Crystals instead of protect them.
> 
> It also helps that FFTA had a much better story than FFTA2.





Winny said:


> To put it simply... Everyone he knows loves Ivalice and don't want to leave, but he shatters more than just the Crystals. His wheelchair-bound brother can walk and run and jump in Ivalice, Mewt isn't bullied any more because he's a Prince, Cid actually has a proper job that he enjoys and Ritz has her own Clan filled with people who have great respect for her. Marche makes them all face the harsh realities none of them wanted to, all so he can go home.
> 
> Even if you ignore the rest, even if you ignore that he selfishly made his friends go back to the real world, he made his sick and wheelchair bound brother go back into the wheelchair. All because he didn't have a problem with the real world and didn't see any reason why he should stay there just because they wanted to.





Winny said:


> Marche was an awesome protagonist, but there's no denying he's a complete wanker.



He was just a plain jack ass....his life was awesome while everyone else sucked. Why give up his awesome life for their happiness....what a douche. But still he is no Sephiroth.


Sephiroth>Your favorite FF Villain.


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> To put it simply... Everyone he knows loves Ivalice and don't want to leave, but he shatters more than just the Crystals. His wheelchair-bound brother can walk and run and jump in Ivalice, Mewt isn't bullied any more because he's a Prince, Cid actually has a proper job that he enjoys and Ritz has her own Clan filled with people who have great respect for her. Marche makes them all face the harsh realities none of them wanted to, all so he can go home.
> 
> Even if you ignore the rest, even if you ignore that he selfishly made his friends go back to the real world, he made his sick and wheelchair bound brother go back into the wheelchair. All because he didn't have a problem with the real world and didn't see any reason why he should stay there just because they wanted to.



While I never actually played FFTA, this does not sound as bad as you guys make it. Why does this make Marche a villain? Because he doesn't want to be cooped up in a fake fantasy world to escape his problems?



ensoriki said:


> Heh you mean like this
> 
> 
> Ritz is willing to neglect the world and her family for hair.
> ...


Yeah...Marche doesn't sound like a villain. Everyone else seem to be the douches. Marche is just being real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah Esura Marche was being real....a real asshole.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

That doesn't stop his friends from being bigger assholes.

SO he still comes out in the right


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah Esura Marche was being real....a real asshole.



It seems like the whole point of the story (at least the synopsis I read of it) is that they cannot live in a fantasy world but must learn to live with their misfortunes in real life. Thats not being an asshole, thats called tough motherfucking love.

I'm just shocked that people think he is a villain (unless he do some evil-ish shit in game thats not in this fucking long ass synopsis).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That doesn't stop his friends from being bigger assholes.
> 
> SO he still comes out in the right



Your marche loves sickens me to the core sir.



Esura said:


> It seems like the whole point of the story (at least the synopsis I read of it) is that they cannot live in a fantasy world but must learn to live with their misfortunes in real life. Thats not being an asshole, thats called tough motherfucking love.
> 
> I'm just shocked that people think he is a villain (unless he do some evil-ish shit in game thats not in this fucking long ass synopsis).



No thats called being an asshole. Who is he to make the decision for them? I'll tell you who he is....an asshole.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

They can't make decisions on their own, considering what their choice was to deal with bullying and having white hair


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No thats called being an asshole. Who is he to make the decision for them? I'll tell you who he is....an asshole.


He had to make that descision for them if _he_ wanted to leave. Granted, that may be a bit selfish but isn't everyone else? In the end, he did the most logical thing a logical person would do. Its a fake ass world. The only kid with any worthwhile problem anyway is the crippled kid. From what I read, some broad complaining about her hair....wut? Or complaining about bullying...stuff people have to deal with every day? These kids are some punk ass bitches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> They can't make decisions on their own, considering what their choice was to deal with bullying and having white hair



Oh...but Marche never helped them deal with either before hand....what ana sshole.



Esura said:


> He had to make that descision for them if _he_ wanted to leave. Granted, that may be a bit selfish but isn't everyone else? In the end, he did the most logical thing a logical person would do. Its a fake ass world. The only kid with any worthwhile problem anyway is the crippled kid. From what I read, some broad complaining about her hair....wut?



Like I stated above Marche before hand never helped them deal with these problems. Why? Because he is a self centered asshole.


Oh and Sephiroth>Marche Zen


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Marche knew them all of one day.


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh...but Marche never helped them deal with either before hand....what ana sshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I stated above Marche before hand never helped them deal with these problems. Why? Because he is a self centered asshole.



Well, he must of did a lot for them cause everyone "real" lives are better for it by the end.

If anything, I think the chick with the hair problems is the biggest asshole. Seriously...she wants to stay in a fake world cause she now has pink hair? Just dye that shit pink bitch.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> oontz oontz oontz



Is this from the DS version?


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Is this from the DS version?



DS version and the PSP Version. Its part of the opening for FFIV DS and PSP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT12DW2Fm9M[/YOUTUBE]

However, unlike the DS Version, the PSP Version doesn't show this one first, it shows FFIV The After Years opening then if you don't press start for a certain amount of time they show the DS opening. You could also look at it in the Theater mode thing in the PSP Version.

Btw...PSP Version is called FFIV: The Complete Collection.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, he must of did a lot for them cause everyone "real" lives are better for it by the end.
> 
> If anything, I think the chick with the hair problems is the biggest asshole. Seriously...she wants to stay in a fake world cause she now has pink hair? Just dye that shit pink bitch.



YOU JUST DO NOT UNDERSTAND HAIR ESURA!


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YOU JUST DO NOT UNDERSTAND HAIR ESURA!



Um....I do have long hair that's oddly red you know. I just don't place that much importance on it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Esura....please hook me up with a Sephiroth set, stat.


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

Sure...I'll make you one when I get off work.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck yes...Sephiroth


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

Who's Sephiroth?


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Who's Sephiroth?



Some fodder from that Advent Children movie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Who's Sephiroth?



...the....the fuck did you say?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Some fodder from that Advent Children movie



Cloud EZPZ'd that Fodder.
Zack would've done it too, but he doesn't waste time with one unit of Fodder so he sent his errand boy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Some fodder from that Advent Children movie





ensoriki said:


> Cloud EZPZ'd that Fodder.
> Zack would've done it too, but he doesn't waste time with one unit of Fodder so he sent his errand boy.



No....Sephiroth is just better then you 3.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No....Sephiroth is just better then you 3.



Is that why Cloud fucked him in the ass?
Like I said.
Sephy's a bitch.
Sephy Meet Xehanort. The real Silver haired bastard.
This is how real villians handle shit


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't Sephiroth kick Zack's ass?

Also who is Sephiroth?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Who's Sephiroth?



.......What?

You know, I actually called bullshit when my friend told me someone just asked this, too...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Is that why Cloud fucked him in the ass?
> Like I said.
> Sephy's a bitch.
> Sephy Meet Xehanort. The real Silver haired bastard.



Please....bitch please. ensoriki when did you go bad?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Didn't Sephiroth kick Zack's ass?
> 
> Also who is Sephiroth?



You know who that is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Didn't Sephiroth kick Zack's ass?
> 
> Also who is Sephiroth?



The guy I make my bitch in dissidia when I fight with ultimecia.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> The guy I make my bitch in dissidia when I fight with ultimecia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

using hawtness to your advantage is not fair!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Didn't Sephiroth kick Zack's ass?



I don't know who you are talking about


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> using hawtness to your advantage is not fair!



You'd like it if Ultimecia went COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> using hawtness to your advantage is not fair!



Ultimecia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sephiroth

After all, Lets see Sephiroth collapse time/space


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please....bitch please. *ensoriki when did you go bad?*



Ensoriki is God.

Sephiroth needs a meteor to fuck shit up.
Xehanort just lifts his hand


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

So Sephiroth is the dude from this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> You'd like it if Ultimecia went COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE




who wouldn't!?



nekoryuuha said:


> Ultimecia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sephiroth
> 
> After all, Lets see Sephiroth collapse time/space



Oh you mean the thing she failed to do? The thing that caused all of her troubles? The thing she never pulled off? If they both went through with their plans eph would have been more powerfull then all but 3 ff villains. And Ultimate Hawti=y is not one of those 3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> using hawtness to your advantage is not fair!



Sephiroth, in all reality, is better looking than Ultimecia.

I miss the days of FF fandom before Dissidia came out. Back then everyone just wrote off Ultimecia as a shitty, ugly, pointless villain.

Now people are saying all this positive crap about her and I'm like WTF.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sephiroth, in all reality, is better looking than Ultimecia.
> 
> I miss the days of FF fandom before Dissidia came out. Back then everyone just wrote off Ultimecia as a shitty, ugly, pointless villain.
> 
> Now people are saying all this positive crap about her and I'm like WTF.



I still don't give a darn about her

I'm in just for the boobies:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ensoriki is God.
> 
> Sephiroth needs a meteor to fuck shit up.
> Xehanort just lifts his hand



Xehanort needs a whole damn dimension to do something. all Seph needs is to wound a world to become a god...not just any god...the god of all gods!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sephiroth, in all reality, is better looking than Ultimecia.
> 
> I miss the days of FF fandom before Dissidia came out. Back then everyone just wrote off Ultimecia as a shitty, ugly, pointless villain.
> 
> Now people are saying all this positive crap about her and I'm like WTF.



Even back then, I was a fan of hers so not too sure what your talking about.

Also, no way in hell sephiroth is better looking.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh you mean the thing she failed to do? The thing that caused all of her troubles? The thing she never pulled off? If they both went through with their plans eph would have been more powerfull then all but 3 ff villains. And Ultimate Hawti=y is not one of those 3.



And Sephiroth failed to do _*anything*_ but fuck with Cloud a bit. He even failed to kill your average grunt (Cloud) and a normal girl (Tifa). There for Her failings are no negative against her as *Every* villian fails at most of their plots.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sephiroth, in all reality, is better looking than Ultimecia.
> 
> I miss the days of FF fandom before Dissidia came out. Back then everyone just wrote off Ultimecia as a shitty, ugly, pointless villain.
> 
> Now people are saying all this positive crap about her and I'm like WTF.



 Because she came out of nowhere just about. Just like Necron from IX. Yu Yevon from X. Zemus from IV. Dissida helped elevate her above them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> And Sephiroth failed to do _*anything*_ but fuck with Cloud a bit. He even failed to kill your average grunt (Cloud) and a normal girl (Tifa). There for Her failings are no negative against her as *Every* villian fails at most of their plots.



He failed to do anything? Unlike all the other villains...he killed a main character. That puts him above all the others.'

Point Seph.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because she came out of nowhere just about. Just like Necron from IX. Yu Yevon from X. Zemus from IV. Dissida helped elevate her above them.



Your point just made me realize that either half of the FF final bosses were bullshit, or the Zemus mode was reincarnated in following installments. Which kinda redeems Necron, as he was a character in the farwell FF


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Yu yevon didn't come from no where, he was hinted at since the beginning of the game, and revealed as the final villain before you even fight Sin.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yu yevon didn't come from no where, he was hinted at since the beginning of the game, and revealed as the final villain before you even fight Sin.



Ultimecia was introduced as well, somewhere in the story. And Necron was just a deus ex machina. Nothing unusual really. Some great books and plays had those.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He failed to do anything? Unlike all the other villains...he killed a main character. That puts him above all the others.'
> 
> Point Seph.



Ultimacia Nearly killed Squall, controlled nearly every villain in the game as easily as a puppet with strings, Turned Seifer into a traitor, *and* put Rinoa into a coma. 

Deuce.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Yu Yevon made people believe false teachings and made the world of Spira a spiral of death for *1000* years. 

Point Yu Yevon


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

Really, Yunalesca and Yevon are the only villains in the FF series to succeed for such a long period of time.

The Occuria in XII could kinda count though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Ultimacia Nearly killed Squall, controlled nearly every villain in the game as easily as a puppet with strings, Turned Seifer into a traitor, *and* put Rinoa into a coma.
> 
> Deuce.



All i saw was she did NOT kill squall, HAD control of people, HAD Seifer under her control, and HAD Rinoa in a coma.


But Death is permanent.


Seph 1 Ultimecia the hawtness-0


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Yu Yevon still in the lead here


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Xehanort needs a whole damn dimension to do something. all Seph needs is to wound a world to become a god...not just any god...the god of all gods!



To wound a World?
Lol Sephiroth needs to go call up a meteor that takes 2 weeks to come.
Xehanort lifts his hand in the air, and a world is fucked up.
GG.
Not to mention that Sephiroth needs to actually attack a world with a lifestream for this shit to work, where as Xehanort doesn't give a darn


----------



## Fraust (Jul 17, 2011)

Birth by Sleep is so awesome! 

And seeing as how I didn't spoil myself before the game came out with theories and predictions, I think I caught on to what's going to happen pretty quickly. Their hair makes everything so obvious sometimes.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> All i saw was she did NOT kill squall, HAD control of people, HAD Seifer under her control, and HAD Rinoa in a coma.
> 
> 
> But Death is permanent.
> ...



Okay, but tell me though. Ultimecia had those things.... against the will of others and for quite some time, as we can assume it was for at least a few years. 

How hard was it for Sephiroth to kill the defenseless Aerith who was likely expecting him to attack and let him?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yu Yevon still in the lead here



The easiest final boss fight in history in the lead? i think not.



ensoriki said:


> To wound a World?
> Lol Sephiroth needs to go call up a meteor that takes 2 weeks to come.
> Xehanort lifts his hand in the air, and a world is fucked up.
> GG.
> Not to mention that Sephiroth needs to actually attack a world with a lifestream for this shit to work, where as Xehanort doesn't give a darn



Yeah but you see nobody cares about a nobody. Seph sure as hell did not that is why he did not even bother with his punk ass.

And yes by wounding a world he becomes a god amung gods. he would have wrecked all other shit. You just do not understand, because you have gone bad. I weep for your misguided soul.


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Birth by Sleep is so awesome!
> 
> And seeing as how I didn't spoil myself before the game came out with theories and predictions, I think I caught on to what's going to happen pretty quickly. *Their hair makes everything so obvious sometimes.*



Heh, heh, heh....

One word...Terranort. Heh, heh, heh. Figure it out. Heh, heh, heh.

Also, ensoriki, I was going to neg you for that Sephiroth rip, but Xehanort is a badass though...so I'll let you slide on this one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Yu Yevon still in the lead here



Yu Yevon has no character so as far as I'm concerned its a non issue.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

He achieved more than any other FF villain has.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah but you see nobody cares about a nobody. Seph sure as hell did not that is why he did not even bother with his punk ass.


Xehanort is not a nobody 



> And yes by wounding a world he becomes a god amung gods. he would have wrecked all other shit. You just do not understand, because you have gone bad. I weep for your misguided soul.


Oh please he would've gotten a power upgrade from absorbing the lifestream, still wouldn't be worth Xehanorts time, he would just cast Sephiroth, his planet, his mama, and his lifestream all into darkness and then go to troll Ventus for shits and giggles.




Esura said:


> Also, ensoriki, I was going to neg you for that Sephiroth rip, but Xehanort is a badass though...so I'll let you slide on this one.


It's undeniable that Xehanort is superior :monocle.
Let's all watch how Glorious Xehanort is again
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLMv5Ajb8rU[/YOUTUBE]

Sephiroth gets impaled by spiky haired kids surprise blindside attacks.
Xehanort tosses them off a cliff


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He achieved more than any other FF villain has.



He trolled spira for at least 1000 years. Sephiroth and ultimecia did it in a flash.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Okay, but tell me though. Ultimecia had those things.... against the will of others and for quite some time, as we can assume it was for at least a few years.
> 
> How hard was it for Sephiroth to kill the defenseless Aerith who was likely expecting him to attack and let him?



I am sorry, but Ultimecia had a prophecy for her demise. One she caused herself. And against other people's wills? edea was defenseless when she first possesed her, adell embraced it, and seifer was practically all in. Rinoa was probably the only one forced against her will.

 Seph did not disappoint Aeris. Thats the kind of man he is. She knew Cloud could not give it to her the way Seph could. Thats one thing Cloud could never get back on Seph.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Yu Yevon's goal wasn't to be worshipped though. He wasn't even a villain so much as a means to the end of a corrupt church.

His plans ended at "Kill the shit out of Bevelle, my daughter will figure the rest of it out... maybe"


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Aerith was never Cloud's girl. She was Zack's 

Also Edea did resist Ultimecia, she resisted her for a fuck long time. Also being a sorceress she was stronger than most people in FF8 by a lot


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry, but Ultimecia had a prophecy for her demise. One she caused herself. And against other people's wills? edea was defenseless when she first possesed her, adell embraced it, and seifer was practically all in. Rinoa was probably the only one forced against her will.
> 
> Seph did not disappoint Aeris. Thats the kind of man he is. She knew Cloud could not give it to her the way Seph could. Thats one thing Cloud could never get back on Seph.





zenieth said:


> Aerith was never Cloud's girl. She was Zack's
> 
> Also Edea did resist Ultimecia, she resisted her for a fuck long time. Also being a sorceress she was stronger than most people in FF8 by a lot



See? Zenith's got it right. Not to mention, Ultimecia had a prophesy of her downfall and _*Still*_ almost succeed. Better yet, Sephiroth lost to the lifestream and the will of the dead Aerith. What say you?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Also I felt that until Dissidia Ultimecia just got unrightfully shoveled in the same bin as Necron and Zemus because she chose to constantly possess someone else rather than appear in her true form.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He achieved more than any other FF villain has.



and what exactly did he achieve again?



ensoriki said:


> Xehanort is not a nobody
> 
> 
> Oh please he would've gotten a power upgrade from absorbing the lifestream, still wouldn't be worth Xehanorts time, he would just cast Sephiroth, his planet, his mama, and his lifestream all into darkness and then go to troll Ventus for shits and giggles.
> ...



I am sorry, but he does not seem all that impressive from the vid. Seph would stomp him, life 2 his ass, and stomp him again.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> See? Zenith's got it right. Not to mention, Ultimecia had a prophesy of her downfall and _*Still*_ almost succeed.



Note: It was only because she tried to avoid being killed by Squall..that she was killed by Squall.

In short, Ultimecia's grand plan was what  put her life in actaul danger.

So...way to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aerith was never Cloud's girl. She was Zack's
> 
> Also Edea did resist Ultimecia, she resisted her for a fuck long time. Also being a sorceress she was stronger than most people in FF8 by a lot



Zack passed everything to cloud...everything.

And yeah...Edea did a great job resisting...



nekoryuuha said:


> See? Zenith's got it right. Not to mention, Ultimecia had a prophesy of her downfall and _*Still*_ almost succeed. Better yet, Sephiroth lost to the lifestream and the will of the dead Aerith. What say you?



No by "almost succeeding" she started the chain of her own demise. Her downfall started at the end of the game. She is stuck in an endless circle of failure she caused.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

That's not her fault. She had no way of knowing it'd go like that.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> and what exactly did he achieve again?



Successfully having a whole world worship him for 1000 years and forming a world based off of dying and suffering that he and his daughter created, while still being worshiped.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Yu Yevon never did that. That is the church of Yevon and possibly Yunalesca.

Yevon's plan stopped at "become whale, fuck shit up."


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

He had Yunalesca do that while he became Sin. It was part of his plan.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That's not her fault. *She had no way of knowing it'd go like that.*



...she....she had a damn prophecy given to her. Instead of thinking a bit about it...she panicked and selfdestructed.



Awesome said:


> Successfully having a whole world worship him for 1000 years and forming a world based off of dying and suffering that he and his daughter created, while still being worshiped.



I do not think he did all that while dreaming.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

No it wasn't. He gave her the means to defeat Sin for a period of time. That's all


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

Indeed. The whole Yevon faith seems to be something Yunalesca thought up on her own.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

All we know of the prophecy is Legendary SeeD kills Ultimecia.

Hell as far as the game tells us that's all that she knows.

Also here's something to let you know. Her real name most likely isn't Ultimecia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All we know of the prophecy is Legendary SeeD kills Ultimecia.
> 
> Hell as far as the game tells us that's all that she knows.
> 
> Also here's something to let you know. Her real name most likely isn't Ultimecia.



Still she had a heads up and she chose to go the route she did. And leads to her ultimate downfall and never ending downfall.

And yeah....I figured as much thatis not her name.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

Her real name is Bob.

That "Sorceress" stipulation is nice and progressive in that it recognizes sex changes. You were always a woman inside after all.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

She got the idea and the first thing she does? Kill all of SeeD in her time.

Seriously DEM killed her, not her plan.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry, but he does not seem all that impressive from the vid. Seph would stomp him, life 2 his ass, and stomp him again.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hposyfp9T0c&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

Sephiroth can't compare.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2011)

I support Sephiroth/Aerith but only in my AU fanfic which I haven't written yet.

it's still better than FFVII.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Her real name is Bob.



On a completely random note, I think Bob is the current name of my file's Griever. I chose it for hilarity...then my friend Doug 1-up'ed me by naming Griever, 'My penis'. After watching that battle... I don't think I've even laughed quite so hard in my life.

Ultimecia: _"Now... I shall junction myself onto My Penis!!!"_

Epic...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

stop trying to ruin Ultimecia...jerks.



zenieth said:


> She got the idea and the first thing she does? Kill all of SeeD in her time.
> 
> Seriously DEM killed her, not her plan.



If she killed all the SeeDs in her time then there would not have been a problem...but she got greeedy...so her plan killed her.



ensoriki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hposyfp9T0c&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sephiroth can't compare.



I am sorry is that Master Xehanort's power the power of the darkness at work? I.E a whole nother dimension.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

Not really.
Darkness is everywhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Not really.
> Darkness is everywhere.



Oh what kind of BS ass pull is this explanation is that. smh


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

her plan had nothing to do with the prophecy. And when she went about pulling off her plan she tried to make sure that the SeeD's she came across were stupid level dead.

I mean the moment Squall and co try and assassinate her host. She kicks their ass and throws them into jail. She then proceeds to have the nation she's controlling nuke the ever loving shit out of Balamb and Trabia.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh what kind of BS ass pull is this explanation is that. smh



Hmm it's just truth of their universe.
Darkness is everywhere and outside of 7 women and one boy who had his heart split in half, darkness is in everyone with a heart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Then you must know Sephiroth is the true master of darkness in that universe.


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

Fan speculation is that Ultimecia is Rinoa from the future.

And Xehanort isn't as strong as Sephiroth if you want to be real, however Xehanort is an evil little bastard, and he make villains look even cooler.

Xehanort fucks up three fucking Keyblade masters....single handedly. Aqua only manage to "win" (if you want to call it that) due to a lame plot device. Ventus is in a coma and Terra...well...Terranort. Oh...and Aqua is in the KH equivalent of hell for no reason pretty much (well there was a reason, but it was meaningless).


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Man don't start bringing in AC's darkness bullshit with Sephiroth. 

That was the biggest motive derailment in the entire series.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody else here beat Ultimecia without getting any of your stuff back at the end?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Never tried.

Also that R=U theory is multiple levels of retarded. Also proven wrong by SE.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Anybody else here beat Ultimecia without getting any of your stuff back at the end?



No...

I think Ultimecia just trolled you..


----------



## Stroev (Jul 18, 2011)

Feeling like playing V again.

God DAMN that was a barrel of fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> No...
> 
> I think Ultimecia just trolled you..



It makes the fight boring but interesting. I just used draw a lot and some hero drinks.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then you must know Sephiroth is the true master of darkness in that universe.


Lol Sephiroth, darkness.
Call me when he actually successfuly rapes a world.



Esura said:


> And Xehanort isn't as strong as Sephiroth if you want to be real, however Xehanort is an evil little bastard, and he make villains look even cooler.


Call me when Sephiroth casually rapes a world 
Xehanort comes off even more funny when you replay the scenes because while you knew he was playing everybody, the way he plays everybody becauses even more laughable.



> Xehanort fucks up three fucking Keyblade masters....single handedly. Aqua only manage to "win" (if you want to call it that) due to a lame plot device.


Hmm that's not entirely true.
Aqua's a strong character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fan speculation is that Ultimecia is Rinoa from the future.






zenieth said:


> Never tried.
> 
> Also that R=U theory is multiple levels of retarded. Also proven wrong by SE.



Ugh the otehr retarded speculation of the game...


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Never tried.
> 
> Also that R=U theory is multiple levels of retarded. *Also proven wrong by SE*.



Link?

I liked the theory...and it made Rinoa more cooler in my eyes than how I see her now, a worthless bitch who doesn't stand up to the almighty sexy powers of Selphie! 

It sounds better than Squall is Dead...shit...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

Ultimecia is from millenia in the future. 

Rinoa is not

Sorceress are not immortal. They don't even have longevity.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

Nevermind, I found the link.

Awww, that sucks...I believed in it too...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

Rinoa will never be any thing more than convenient T&A plot device.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Lol Sephiroth, darkness.
> Call me when he actually successfuly rapes a world.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...show me Xehanort raping the world....


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok...show me Xehanort raping the world....



Already did 
Lemme know when Land of Departure looks tight, untouched and clean again.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Rinoa will never be any thing more than convenient T&A plot device.



Its sad, because Rinoa is a very attractive FF girl...her personality just sucks shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh fuck no.

This debate is ending right now.















Girl of the Day

Discuss motherfuckers.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

This describes Rinoa to the T.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Girl of the Day
> 
> Discuss motherfuckers.


What games are these Shivas from? Never seen them before.

But I agree, Shiva is on dat hot shit. I'd tap dat. 

We should make an FF Thread in the Bathhouse and post...stuff....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2011)

I like X shiva the best of them all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Already did
> Lemme know when Land of Departure looks tight, untouched and clean again.



That was a world? that little small not even island thing?



zenieth said:


> Oh fuck no.
> 
> This debate is ending right now.
> 
> ...



gah....now I must find shiva pics...dammit zen


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

FF 12 reverent wings
Blood of Bahamut
Lord of Vermillion


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That was a world? that little small not even island thing?


Esura.
Educate this man on Kingdom hearts for me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah almost forgot the twins


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Esura.
> Educate this man on Kingdom hearts for me.



Yes educate me...because I have not played 1 or 2 in awhile...and have never played the spin offs.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Esura.
> Educate this man on Kingdom hearts for me.


Sure. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Yes educate me...because I have not played 1 or 2 in awhile...and have never played the spin offs.



Ok...Land of Departure is essentially the hub world in Birth By Sleep and also the homes of Terra, Ventus, and Aqua. Its where they are trained by their master, Eraqus.

Now...I'm going to get into some heavy fucking spoiler areas so...read at your own risk.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Terra fights Master Eraqus at Land of Departure late in the game for trying to kill Ventus because of what Ventus is (he is a human Keyblade weapon pretty much that can open up the true Kingdom Hearts, and Xehanort is trying to use that), however Terra doesn't kill him. While Master Eraqus is speaking with Terra about shit, Master Eraqus ends up getting killed Aeris-style by Master Xehanort. Xehanort then blasts some black orb of darkness into the sky, similar to the one that destroyed the Destiny Islands in Kingdom Hearts 1, causing the Land of Departure to become shrouded in darkness and because of this, most of the castle is destroyed.

However, Aqua does end up repairing Land of Departure by using Master Eraqus' Keyblade to turn it into Castle Oblivion (the place where Chain of Memories take place). She stores the comatose Ventus there.




So yeah...Master Xehanort is responsible for the shit that happens in KH1 and 2. He is the Darth Vader and the Emperor Palpatine of the KH series.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh fuck no.
> 
> This debate is ending right now.
> 
> ...



*This* is something relevant to my interests.  BTW, where is that Shiva card from? Triple Triad could've used some eye candy like that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from what i got the darkness did most of the work.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> from what i got the darkness did most of the work.



Missed the point...Master Xehanort has some power over the darkness.

Also...



> His age often causing opponents to underestimate him, Master Xehanort is an extremely skilled Keyblade Master and magic user. Able to teleport if he is in danger, Master Xehanort strikes opponents with powerful, fast-paced combos. He also can bombard foes with Thunder, Blizzard, and Earth-based magic. His magic skills are some of the most advanced seen in the series so far, able to create massive rock formations and pillars, encase Ventus's body in ice, project a gust of wind powerful enough to send Ventus and Mickey flying from his hand, block Braig's Arrowgun shots without raising his arms, and telekinetically control the Keyblades covering the Keyblade Graveyard to attack Terra and Aqua. He also possesses physical strength sufficient enough to grab a fully-armored Ventus by the back of the head and lift him into the air with one hand.
> Master Xehanort shows a great deal of skill in utilizing the heart and its capabilities, able to create a living being, Vanitas, out of the darkness of Ventus's heart when he unlocks it and even able to direct his heart into Terra's body to possess it after his defeat in the Keyblade Graveyard. Once he becomes the young man known as Xehanort through the possession of Terra's body, Master Xehanort proves to be the stronger of the two hearts residing within him. Master Xehanort's overpowering Terra's is demonstrated several times during the battle between Terra-Xehanort and Aqua, Master Xehanort's influence beginning the fight in the first place and even releasing Terra's heart from within the body of his younger incarnation when Terra begins to regain control.





Also, because of Sora and Riku stopping Xemnas...Xehanort's Nobody as well as previously stopping Ansem, The Seeker of Darkness...Xehanort's Heartless, they have now resurrected Master Xehanort. Shit has just got real.

I want KHDDD and KH3 so bad now. Nomura stated that KH3, if ever made, would be the end of the Xehanort saga. He already has the story planned out from what he said.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

ugh KH3...this game is pissing me off so bad...so fucking bad.


and can I have my seph set please?


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ugh KH3...this game is pissing me off so bad...so fucking bad.
> 
> 
> *and can I have my seph set please?*



Why I never! 

Hold your horses missus!

Wait...supply me with a render dammit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

You been off work for hours...


----------



## LMJ (Jul 18, 2011)

What Wha? I heard KH3 and I came to the thread. What did I miss?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Yet she is not the worst ff female by any means.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Since both Xehanort's nobody and heartless have died, doesn't that mean Terra got revived too? I've been wondering that since the end of BBS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why I never!
> 
> Hold your horses missus!
> 
> Wait...supply me with a render dammit.



what kind of render?



MasterSitsu said:


> Yet she is not the worst ff female by any means.



who?


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You been off work for hours...


Stalking me now. 



Awesome said:


> Since both Xehanort's nobody and heartless have died, doesn't that mean *Terra got revived too*? I've been wondering that since the end of BBS.


Yes, they even state that in Reoded and the end of Birth By Sleep. However, he is most likely still Terranort because Ansem, Seeker of the Darkness and Xemnas has the appearance of Terranort. They were formed from Terranort btw.



VastoLorDae said:


> what kind of render?



For your sig. I need a render. You asked me remember?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

I know that, but it would make more sense if they formed as two separate entities.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going to bed, I'll start the sig before I go to work in the evening...g'night.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Since both Xehanort's nobody and heartless have died, doesn't that mean Terra got revived too? I've been wondering that since the end of BBS.



Yeah but Terra is fucked up.
It's also been possible that Terra is in Riku if I recall an interview correctly.
It's odd though since, Xehanorts new body is Terra and it has aged 10+ years already. Aqua barely aged and Ventus body may of aged too. When they all remeet Aqua may be the youngest :amazed


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who?



Probably means Rinoa. Which is pretty much true. So long as Lucrecia is a thing that exists and is unquestionably terrible.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> What games are these Shivas from? Never seen them before.
> 
> But I agree, Shiva is on dat hot shit. I'd tap dat.
> 
> We should make an FF Thread in the Bathhouse and post...stuff....



And have this happen to you?


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 18, 2011)

does anybody know if all the BBS cutscenes are online somewhere? I have no psp and I don't run emulators  but I need to know what happened in BBS as it's an actually important side game.


----------



## BVB (Jul 18, 2011)

what's BBS?


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> And have this happen to you?


What is going to happen to me? 



Ansem1013 said:


> does anybody know if all the BBS cutscenes are online somewhere? I have no psp and I don't run emulators  but I need to know what happened in BBS as it's an actually important side game.



Youtube! 

No seriously...Youtube. You can even get the Final Mix ending off there.



Chicharito said:


> what's BBS?



Birth By Sleep, a prequel to KH series. Its the equivalent to Star Wars Episode 1-3...but much better and makes more sense. It even ends on a darker note than any other KH game, as the events in BbS is directly responsible for the bad stuff that happens in KH1 and 2.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

So I decided to see how KH2 final mix was. I wonder how much different it's going to be from the original KH2


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is going to happen to me?



Your peepee's gonna fall off


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So I decided to see how KH2 final mix was. I wonder how much different it's going to be from the original KH2


Well, you get to fight the Living Will armor (which you will find out who it belongs to in BbS) and you get to see a longer secret ending than in the original KH2. It pretty much teased Birth By Sleep. Not that much is different though, so I wouldn't get your hopes up about it.



Nois said:


> Your peepee's gonna fall off



Bah humbug nugga!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2011)

X-2 has a cool final boss theme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Esura your sig....where?


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura your sig....where?



Huh? Its based off a hentai doujinshi called Akiko-san to issho.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's keep this Summon train rolling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

man something is wrong...I...do not feel like doing that now zen...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't be horny all the time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Can't be horny all the time.



Could this be....true?


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

I fapped already so I'm not horny. Actually...I want to watch some Lifetime now...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Can't be horny all the time.



That a challenge?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

I was really impressed at this.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 19, 2011)

I just beat Terra's story an hour ago! 

I have decided that I will grind my ass off in Aqua and Ventus's files and get awesome skills and boosts and stuff because even though they'll face some different enemies (don't you fuckers spoil anything, I've seen enough shit that's spoiled the game for me) I don't want to be stressed like I was with Terra's final couple battles.

Stupid, continuous combos that you can't break and some moves that you can't dodge or block really baffle me. Sometimes it's as bad as Prototype.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 19, 2011)

So I've been playing XIII and have been farming oretoises lately. I've been beating them with sazh as the leader. Heres the video I've been copying to beat them if anyone's interested.

[YOUTUBE]57ssbWK3yhY[/YOUTUBE]

Soon enough I'll switch over to fang as leader and highwind their legs until their fall like a ton of bricks. Then I can promptly rape their face. Haven't gotten this far yet but whats a good strategy in mission 51 against attacus?


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was really impressed at this.



Thats awesome.

Oh, Fraust, do Aqua last and level up her better than you did the others, level her up damn good and get her a bunch of skills. Grind that bitch. You'll see why later, its kind of important as it ties to the secret ending and some other stuff. 

Lets just say, you will do more stuff with Aqua than the other two endgame.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

Where did the ymp3 go for that


----------



## Fraust (Jul 19, 2011)

But I wanna save Ventus's ending for last... 

Or does Aqua witness it as well?


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But I wanna save Ventus's ending for last...
> 
> Or does Aqua witness it as well?



Trust me, save Aqua for last. I don't want to spoil anything for you but, Aqua ties directly into the final chapter of the game (hint: you play only with her). I wont tell you why, but yes...she does witness everything.

Also...make sure you get all of the Xehanort Reports...it ties into you getting the Final Chapter (requires all the reports and beating the game with all three). Terra's story mode has one hidden in Mirage Arena btw. I didn't realize until last minute....but that shit pissed me off. Don't worry, after you beat the game with all three the game kind of let you know how much of the reports you are missing. Like over half of them are plot related so you get them automatically except for a few of them buggers. If you want to save yourself some trouble, I can tell you where they are at. I sure as hell wish someone told me...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 19, 2011)

Well since you took so long to post I went on and started Ventus, already up to Never Land which is pretty good if I do say so myself. 

He's easily the best character for me. Terra's playthrough, as most of my first playthroughs in games, was the struggle where I use all my time getting accustomed to the new systems. Ventus has speed, amazing defense (which was unexpected), and is balanced with strength and magic. I'm shocked that he is getting all the help in bosses by other characters when I needed them more for Terra, though I understand it from a plot perspective.

And just a couple more questions: I already beat Terra's file, but I know I can go back. If I beat the other two I can still go back to each one, find everything after they're all complete, and still get the extra stuff and secret movie? I assume since the system saves its data separately I should.


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well since you took so long to post I went on and started Ventus, already up to Never Land which is pretty good if I do say so myself.
> 
> He's easily the best character for me. Terra's playthrough, as most of my first playthroughs in games, was the struggle where I use all my time getting accustomed to the new systems. Ventus has speed, amazing defense (which was unexpected), and is balanced with strength and magic. I'm shocked that he is getting all the help in bosses by other characters when I needed them more for Terra, though I understand it from a plot perspective.
> 
> And just a couple more questions: I already beat Terra's file, but I know I can go back. If I beat the other two I can still go back to each one, find everything after they're all complete, and still get the extra stuff and secret movie? I assume since the system saves its data separately I should.



From the time of your post to my recent post...I was at work, dealing with customers I wish I could strangle to death...but thats just me. 

I'm glad you waited on Aqua. You are gonna thank me! And yes you can go back to other files. I recommend just going through the game with each one though first though. You'll see why. It'll make getting the Final Chapter and the secret ending easier. I hope you aren't playing on Easy though, cause you cant get the secret ending on that.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah, I'm on standard. They warn you about it when you choose.

And yeah, I wasn't gonna go in on Ventus's playthrough, but so far it doesn't seem like I'd need to anyway. I haven't had trouble with a single fight and I have tons of great abilities.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

Aqua was easily the most powerful for me. Her magic is extremely overpowered and you can easily kill most things in 1 shot after you hit level 10.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Well maybe that's it then, I only completed Cinderella's world with her before I went to Ventus's instead. Ventus just never gets hurt for me which makes it fun to relentlessly attack without worrying about healing. I'm sure I'll enjoy Aqua as well.

Is the highest level 100? I plan to max out this KH just like the others.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Well maybe that's it then, I only completed Cinderella's world with her before I went to Ventus's instead. Ventus just never gets hurt for me which makes it fun to relentlessly attack without worrying about healing. I'm sure I'll enjoy Aqua as well.
> 
> Is the highest level 100? I plan to max out this KH just like the others.



You really, really, really, really don't need to unless you are going up against...the two hidden bosses, but they are just cheap as fuck. You could be at the maximum level allowed and still die in a few hits (quite literally two hits...no bullshit) of their "basic" moves. Its not like Sephiroth in previous KH games...these motherfuckers are cheap and require a very specific strategy to win.

Also, I just found out something...you can use Terra and Ventus against these extra bosses. I did not know this when I played originally and told you wrong, so my bad. I fought them with Aqua cause she was the last character I played with and I thought that I HAD to only use her. However, she is still the only character you can use in Final Chapter though.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

Mysterious figure 

1-2 hits at any level and you die. No ifs ands or buts. You will die without second chance and once more 

Same with the other hidden boss.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol, I guess I'll be bitching like a sailor when the time comes.

But I don't mean I'll max my characters now. I'll do it after I beat the game and while I go for 100% and other nonsense.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Mysterious figure
> 
> 1-2 hits at any level and you die. No ifs ands or buts. You will die without second chance and once more
> 
> Same with the other hidden boss.



Awesome. Nothing like cheap rape in the morning to wake the fuck up. Or make you break the thing. One of the two. And probably a rage quit or two in there somewhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

You guys are quite fucked up not caring about my XIII question.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You guys are quite fucked up not caring about my XIII question.



Whats the question?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats the question?





Murakazu said:


> So I've been playing XIII and have been farming oretoises lately. I've been beating them with sazh as the leader. Heres the video I've been copying to beat them if anyone's interested.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]57ssbWK3yhY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Soon enough I'll switch over to fang as leader and highwind their legs until their fall like a ton of bricks. Then I can promptly rape their face. Haven't gotten this far yet but whats a good strategy in mission 51 against attacus?


----------



## Nois (Jul 20, 2011)

Why you sad Murakazu?


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


>



I have absolutely zero clue. I never started on the endgame stuff yet. :sad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why you sad Murakazu?



Because it seems no one cares for XIII.



Esura said:


> I have absolutely zero clue. I never started on the endgame stuff yet. :sad



Where are you in your XIII file?


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Because it seems no one cares for XIII.


I do...I'm one of the biggest advocates of FFXIII right now. I keep preaching the good psalms about it. 





> Where are you in your XIII file?


Unlocked last Crystarium, left Orphan's Cradle, now in the beginning part of Gran Pulse.

I didn't do shit yet, and might never will until years later. I got a huge backlog to finish. I have to finish Mass Effect 2 (sigh), Resonance of Fate (oh god), and Demon's Soul (ugh...). You know what, I'll finish Atelier Rorona instead since I like that more than those three.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I do...I'm one of the biggest advocates of FFXIII right now. I keep preaching the good psalms about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I've got at least one person on my side at least.

Seems like you got a lot on your plate. I've played demon souls so thats gonna take some time for you. The other three I haven't played so I wouldn't know if they were good or not. 

So, did anyone fight mission 51, attacus yet?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Dude, just max out your characters and know how to use paradigms. Every fight has a different set and sometimes the guides give you ideas of what to use, but after a few fights you'll figure out what you need in certain paradigms, what's quickest, etc. Always buff, always debuff, usually have a Sen to stay alive, or 2 if it's one of those battles with a powerful move, usually have one healer to heal while the others debuff/buff/attack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Dude, just max out your characters and know how to use paradigms. Every fight has a different set and sometimes the guides give you ideas of what to use, but after a few fights you'll figure out what you need in certain paradigms, what's quickest, etc. Always buff, always debuff, usually have a Sen to stay alive, or 2 if it's one of those battles with a powerful move, usually have one healer to heal while the others debuff/buff/attack.



Thanks for the advice, Altough I feel like you just pointed out my stupidity.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

'Cause I did! 

Lol, no. I just forget exactly how I played. I think I'd start with the aegisol and fortisol or whatever. I'd probably start with a Com/Rav/Sab just so the Com can get the stagger to slow, then immediately change to Rav/Rav/Sab to build it while debuffing him. You learn any enemy's pattern quickly so you know when he's about to attack with a strong move. When he does, have either a Sen/Sen/Med or something with a Med in it just for a quick healing, but I've seen videos that don't have a single Med, instead just a constant Sen that heals with Mediguard or whatever. When he's Staggered, whatever combo is strongest for you: Com/Com/Com, Com/Rav/Rav, etc. Whenever your buffs wear off have a paradigm with Syn in it and whatever else you'd like.

So:

Com/Rav/Sab
Rav/Rav/Sab
Sen/Sen/Med (something to heal)
Com/Com/Com (or something to relentlessly attack)
---/---/Syn (to rebuff)
---/---/--- Anything you want. I'd personally go with an identical so that you can switch and cut off an entire ATB wait time. It's almost necessary in other hard fights.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> 'Cause I did!
> 
> Lol, no. I just forget exactly how I played. I think I'd start with the aegisol and fortisol or whatever. I'd probably start with a Com/Rav/Sab just so the Com can get the stagger to slow, then immediately change to Rav/Rav/Sab to build it while debuffing him. You learn any enemy's pattern quickly so you know when he's about to attack with a strong move. When he does, have either a Sen/Sen/Med or something with a Med in it just for a quick healing, but I've seen videos that don't have a single Med, instead just a constant Sen that heals with Mediguard or whatever. When he's Staggered, whatever combo is strongest for you: Com/Com/Com, Com/Rav/Rav, etc. Whenever your buffs wear off have a paradigm with Syn in it and whatever else you'd like.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I see now. In some videos I've seen so far some people have lightning as the sentinel so she won't get hit when she guards. But I think I got the basics of what to do. The identical paradigm trick is real useful so I'll be using that effectively. Just wondering fraust if you remember, who were in your party and what equipment setups did you have?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Equipment, I don't know. But I think I always tried to have Lightning, Hope, and Fang.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Equipment, I don't know. But I think I always tried to have Lightning, Hope, and Fang.



Yeah, figured it was that team. Thats most most generic team to use and for good reason.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2011)

FFXIII talk?

I can't talk about that dammit. I've never played it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXIII talk?
> 
> I can't talk about that dammit. I've never played it.



Then what are you waiting for? Go get it!


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Just beat Ventus's file, and as I assumed, his final battle was no challenge at all. Only reason I had to fight more than once is because the very last "fight" was confusing to me and I unfortunately had to watch a video to know what to do, but then I got it on my next try.

I love Ventus.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

You're going to hate Aqua until you hit level 10-15


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Then what are you waiting for? Go get it!



Need a PS3 first.

And even then I want InFamous more.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

I already do. 

If it wasn't for my weakness to cool looking characters and female characters (Aqua being both) I'd hate her for real, but I'm actually anxious to get her stronger.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, Maleficent is the most broken fight I've seen yet. Fire that I can't block with barrier, can't jump over, can't heal in, and doesn't stop. And I'm talking about when the prince isn't in position to do the combo, he's fighting and I'm stuck roasting with nothing to do. She honestly killed me with fire that lasted my entire health bar. Already harder than either of the two final bosses I already faced.

EDIT: And right after I post this I beat her without healing.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

In KH2 Final Mix, are you supposed to not get scan at level 4? Strange.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 20, 2011)

Why is that strange? Isn't that always one of your first abilities? You start out with it in BBS.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

I figured out you get it in the Axel fight and not by leveling


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2011)

Stop dragging down this quality thread with your Kingdom Hearts talk.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm glad I've got at least one person on my side at least.
> 
> Seems like you got a lot on your plate. I've played demon souls so thats gonna take some time for you. The other three I haven't played so I wouldn't know if they were good or not.
> 
> So, did anyone fight mission 51, attacus yet?


Ya I fought him, it's a long ass fight but its beatable if you have good sentinel like snow to take damage for you and your attacking him  with with a stagger meter of 300.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Stop dragging down this quality thread with your Kingdom Hearts talk.



Why? Kingdom Hearts is the best action RPG ever made, and I don't say bold shit like that lightly. If anything, this thread should be called "The General Final Fantasy & Kingdom Hearts Thread".


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread has enough problems with the FFXII hate. Now you want to associate it with the series taht went "ANSEM WASN'T ACTUALLY ANSEM LULZ".


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This thread has enough problems with the FFXII hate. Now you want to associate it with the series taht went "ANSEM WASN'T ACTUALLY ANSEM LULZ".



Stop being a drama queen. That's not all that hard to understand.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

The only problems I had with FF12 is the story here and there, and stories are really overrated in FF games because they are mostly mediocre anyways. People bash on games too much for their story, but is that really the only reason you play the games?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2011)

FFXII had a really fun world to explore as well.

But, yes, iin terms of FF games, I do mostly play them for the story.

Hell, back in the day, i just used a GameShark to get through FF7, 8, 9 and 10. Didn't care about the gameplay and just wanted to see how everything happened.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The only problems I had with FF12 is the story here and there, and stories are really overrated in FF games because they are mostly mediocre anyways. People bash on games too much for their story, but is that really the only reason you play the games?


I do play RPGs for their story. Granted, that is an outdated reasoning considering other genres incorporating heavy story elements nowadays but its not quite the same. I like the particular Japanese flair in all of the JRPGs. You just can't replicate the way stories told in JRPG in other genres. I love it.

Its the main reason the linearity did not bother me much at all in FFXIII...cause I was more interested into the story. I play RPGs primarily for story, gameplay second. If I want to play a game based entirely around gameplay I go play a fighter or some Megaman or some other retro game. Nonetheless, I do think RPGs need some sort of compelling gameplay to drive the story home though. Games is an interactive medium after all.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 20, 2011)

While I do think that games need a good story, people bash on games way too much, more than necessary, if the story isn't good. A prime example of this is FF13.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

To the KH hater, I am confident you don't want to start that argument.

To story haters, they gon' hate. I personally think stories _aren't_ taken as seriously by critics. Games with amazing stories get rated significantly worse than games with shitty stories because of genre. Lost Odyssey got like a 7.5. Halo and Gears have been getting 9s only, and ONLY, for multiplayer or how enjoyable some of the campaign is. Reach is different, since it was actually good in terms of story telling and character personalities.

If you're gonna rate different genres on different aspects, I think they should be done fairly. For a JRPG, I think the story is most important and gameplay (if not completely turn-based) should be second. Since they're telling us a story and we're just playing it, it has to be good. For WRPGs, its more of a general world and we're given the chance to make the story, with just the ending being pre-determined most of the time, so they should have bigger focus on gameplay mechanics or what you can do in the world. Action RPGs, like Kingdom Hearts, should still be story first, but a little more focus on gameplay or improvement of gameplay from predecessors (which I think KH does better and better each time). Shooters, focus on the gameplay, depth of multiplayer, and also cinematography and _how_ the story is told since you're usually not gonna get the most complex ideas, a lot of just human vs. alien.


*Spoiler*: _FFXIII rant_ 



FFXIII had a fine story. I think it's a little convoluted and that they should've started you off from a more information friendly point to learn about what's going on, learn what the l'Cie and Fal'Cie actually are, what a focus is, why Cocoon is floating, why it's separate from Pulse, etc. Maybe not all of that at once, obviously, but give us something. That was probably my second biggest gripe after Barthandelus being the main villain when they had the potential for two or three better ones. Or if not better, than ones that don't just show up part way with no explanation, no prior knowledge of them, and they become your main foes. For instance, you know of Kuja from the end of Disc 1. Sephiroth is mentioned early. Seymour is shown pretty early. And they all have stories before you fight them. But this guy just shows up, like "bitch you tight" and then you fight and all of a sudden he's the main villain? Nah, fuck that. I didn't mind linearity since plotwise it makes perfect sense and every other FF is linear through the first majority (world maps make it seem otherwise). Enough that I played it on both PS3 and 360, and 100% it on 360. I liked the gameplay, but the other thing I think they failed at was the pacing. You fight for long stretches, fight a boss, watch some scenes, rinse & repeat. In other FFs you had minigames, town breaks, you went back and forth, and most importantly you met many many significant characters (big point). You didn't just fight monsters, you fought and then met somebody that helped you along your way. I get that they were traitors and shit, but fuck let me meet somebody else I like.

And with most of my rants I lose track of what I'm saying, so don't mind me.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not even gonna read that rant. But I agree people seem to hate on FFXIII too damn much. I really only have one complaint for it. And that's that if you want all the best things in the game, you're more or less forced to fuck with Oretoise. I fucking hate those Fal'cie-forsaken, walking skyscrapers that XIII calls Oretoise. Titan needs to eat more of then motherfuckers.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

You know I thought about Sephiroth. If he didn't get shanked and tossed in the Life Stream by Cloud in Nilbelheim, he'd have probably gone underground, become this huge ass terrorist splinter in Shinra's side. Likely would have 'rescued Aerith' and aimed to obtain a country for the Displaced Centra and their sympatizers. Even his own clones would be welcome, though he'd just seem like this giant terrorist to most.

Aka He would have become a pretty boy version of Big Boss.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

What's this KH argument doing in my Final Fantasies?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

More importantly Nois...wheres my Seph set?


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Idk, maybe you eeeted it:ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Or you can just ask for one in the request section.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> Idk, maybe you eeeted it:ho





Murakazu said:


> Or you can just ask for one in the request section.



....don't you two give me no wise cracks.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

All I see is cracks on your mioknight, antirage armor


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The only problems I had with FF12 is the story here and there, and stories are really overrated in FF games because they are mostly mediocre anyways. People bash on games too much for their story, but is that really the only reason you play the games?



Though I enjoy a compelling story, I also appreciate interesting and challenging game play.  Like in FFXIII, I wouldn't mind controlling the entire party all at once while fighting many monsters and constantly switching back and forth between everyone, switching paradigms, manual casting everything, etc. constantly.  It doesn't overwhelm me and it's nice.  Doesn't mean I don't like more passive and turn based systems like FFX because I do like them.  However, more engagement is fine.  Just wish I could actually control every character completely in FFXIII and all of them too.  O well.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

I like FF12 for the random gang up the monsters can do on you, the ability to adapt equipment in-battle and all that. I need to play the game in active mode some day, it's gotta be even harder.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Or you can just ask for one in the request section.



He asked me....but first off, he didn't give me a render. 

I got the template set for the sig and all that. I've been planing on making this Vergil sig for this cute girl, but since Dae Dae is my boi I would make a sig for him using that template.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Just sounds like dae has gotta come through now.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll give you his render.







oh wait, that's not him.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

You can have good plot and gameplay people.
Letting these developers take your money when they give you a mediocre game but a decent plot.

The movie had a good plot, but the acting sucked, the scenary and backdrops were terrible, the score was horrendous, but I watch movies for plot anyways.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You can have good plot and gameplay people.
> Letting these developers take your money when they give you a mediocre game but a decent plot.
> 
> The movie had a good plot, but the acting sucked, the scenary and backdrops were terrible, the score was horrendous, but I watch movies for plot anyways.



Likewise, I play RPGs for the plot. Gameplay is always second to me.

Awesome Seph render, I'll use it for him....unless you wanted me to make you a sig too Fraust?


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Am I stupid for buying FFVII and FFVIII on PSN even though I own the discs? I don't feel like playing on my PS2 to play PS1 games. I know that the PS3 can play PS1 games but I don't really want to fuck with the discs...I like to keep it neat.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

That's only 20 dollars gone, so it's really not that bad.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh, but I want to play Megaman 9 and Scott Pilgrim...shit. I'll get those later I guess.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ugh, but I want to play Megaman 9 and Scott Pilgrim...shit. I'll get those later I guess.



I find the Scott Pilgrim film quite a laugh


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

It is funny. I just went fuck it and got Scott Pilgrim, MM9 and 10 instead.

Working on sig now Dae.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> It is funny. I just went fuck it and got Scott Pilgrim, MM9 and 10 instead.
> 
> Working on sig now Dae.



You make me want to play my MM X8 again


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 21, 2011)

too lazy to see if  was mentioned before, but I think it's interesting information...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

HD FF9, ALL MY MONEY SQUARE, ALL OF IT!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

5 through 8 can piggyback along for the ride as well


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey VastoLorDae, here is your sig you been wanting.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Terrible, just Terrible Esura, you should be jailed for such an abomination and feel bad

/trolling.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol, glad my render was used. 

I want HD VII, IX, and X! And HD KH! And on Xbox so I can get multiple 1000/1000G! 

But I'd settle for exclusive.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 21, 2011)

VII, VIII and IX in HD plz n' thnku


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

VII, VIII and IX with new battle systems plz n thnku.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

VII, VII, IX anthology would probably what we'd get

Also, HD X could work.

I wonder what would come of a FFX book written by Martin


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd take HD FF5 and FF6 as well

just for dat faris and dat celes


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Terrible, just Terrible Esura, you should be jailed for such an abomination and feel bad
> 
> /trolling.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

All the new FF games thankfully have cutscene skipping.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> All the new FF games thankfully have cutscene skipping.



It's actually important in XII, when you're replaying the game and don't give a flying fuck about a 15 minute cutscene.

And the soft reset is actually an internal part of the gameplay.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

I think FF8 could benefit from an Action rpg format.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

they all could benefit from an action rpg format.
Or at least an improved turn base battle system, with the ability to turn off battle animations.

Im sure you all realize how fucking BORING it is in final fantasy 7 to press Beta and then wait for Beta's animation to go through...and do that multiple fucking times, omfg.... Or when bosses or enemies have these long ass boring animations or summons being used.
Boring as all hell. Funny the 1st time, then it's too long.
Any old game brought back needs an option to turn of battle animations hell some new games have retarded long animations too.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I think FF8 could benefit from an Action rpg format.



OOOOh deffinitely. I think they should use that memory loss BS and make it into something dark and intricate too.

@ensoriki IX ark's animation to deal 8k damage, when steiner can easily dish 9999


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

FF9 works better as a standard rpg because it best suits the classes as most of them don't have damage related abilities and most status affect can't really be related in Arpg form.

@Nois: Actually Ark can break the damage limit and Bahamut can also hit 9999 so Steiner only has speed over them.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF9 works better as a standard rpg because it best suits the classes as most of them don't have damage related abilities and most status affect can't really be related in Arpg form.
> 
> @Nois: Actually Ark can break the damage limit and Bahamut can also hit 9999 so Steiner only has speed over them.



I agree with the first bit, but VII having characters able to be whomever is suited for arpg.

For the second, that's what I was pointing at actually, but earlier in the game there are moments when generic attacks can be more powerful than those summons.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah 7 and 8 could do with ARPG format.

I've actually put thought into FF8 as an ARPG.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKVKLPB8llo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

Even if it didn't fit the format I'd rather run around as Zidane with his speedy, dual dagger attacks and maybe put his tail to good use. My favorite type of character, after katana user, is a dual dagger wielder.

EDIT: Nois, that video, even if just AC footage, shits on any game out now. SE needs to watch YouTube and get going with what the fans want: Versus, KHIII, and everything we already love redone with HD gloriousness and better gameplay. Do they realize how much less work they have to do since all the ideas are there, all the character designs, worlds, story, moves, weapons, names, etc. etc. Just redo the graphics and change the gameplay. I feel like the profit would be revolutionary for them.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

I do admit I love zidane, and his battle style in dissidia is my favorite.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Just imagine the Sepiroth fight in Arpg format.

Sweet jesus imagine the Ultimecia fight.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 Sephiroth fights?
Replace Donald and Goofy with the FF cast? 
Profit?

Add an optional Life Stream dungeon where you can play as Zack, Dyne and Aerith?
Profit?

FF7 remake could be easy to conceptually  design.

Instead of holding 3 characters period, you can take 4 with you in battle, and the other characters can be used for support combo's and shit


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Just imagine the Sepiroth fight in Arpg format.
> 
> Sweet jesus imagine the Ultimecia fight.



There is not enough CPU power to render that much wobbly


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKVKLPB8llo[/YOUTUBE]



That was badass.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Even if it didn't fit the format I'd rather run around as Zidane with his speedy, dual dagger attacks and maybe put his tail to good use. My favorite type of character, after katana user, is a dual dagger wielder.
> 
> EDIT: Nois, that video, even if just AC footage, shits on any game out now. SE needs to watch YouTube and get going with what the fans want: Versus, KHIII, and everything we already love redone with HD gloriousness and better gameplay. Do they realize how much less work they have to do since all the ideas are there, all the character designs, worlds, story, moves, weapons, names, etc. etc. Just redo the graphics and change the gameplay. I feel like the profit would be revolutionary for them.



Not to defend SE or anything, but applying HD to pre-FFX games is going to be a difficult endevour, especially for FFVII (the game everyone wants the remake of). Much of the game consist of prerendered backgrounds. They would have to create entire new assets to compensate. You cant just HD-fy pre-FFX games without heavy modification. They would have to be remade...and thats not an easy process at all whatsoever. To remake FFVII, they would have to rebuild everything from the ground up (like what they did with FFIII DS). It would be like making a new game, except you already have the character and story foundations downpat....well they would have to include story elements from the Compilation too (GENESIS AS A HIDDEN BOSS!).

I don't know that much about game development but I wager its not as easy as fans like to make it seem.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Mother of God


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that Anima?

Or Ultimecia's Final Form?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck FFIII DS lets talk FFIV DS.
I commend them for adding upgrades to the battle system.

Do the same shit with FFV.
Bring it to consoles, Turn Based.

No scratch that

FFV ARPG.
Perfect.
I remember when square enix tried to do interesting shit.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to defend SE or anything, but applying HD to pre-FFX games is going to be a difficult endevour, especially for FFVII (the game everyone wants the remake of). Much of the game consist of prerendered backgrounds. They would have to create entire new assets to compensate. You cant just HD-fy pre-FFX games without heavy modification. They would have to be remade...and thats not an easy process at all whatsoever. To remake FFVII, they would have to rebuild everything from the ground up (like what they did with FFIII DS). It would be like making a new game, except you already have the character and story foundations downpat....well they would have to include story elements from the Compilation too (GENESIS AS A HIDDEN BOSS!).
> 
> I don't know that much about game development but I wager its not as easy as fans like to make it seem.



Yes of course, but that would be all they did along with gameplay and making it look sharper. Story? Done. Characters? Done. Script? Done (maybe some changes?). World layout? Done. Everything that exists in the world? Done. just bring them to life. Still difficult, but maybe half the work? And if everyone's focusing on it, even faster.

And I just saw the 5 minute Type-0 trailer. For the first time I'm excited about it. I guess I'll buy it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Fuck FFIII DS lets talk FFIV DS.
> I commend them for adding upgrades to the battle system.
> 
> Do the same shit with FFV.
> Bring it to consoles, Turn Based.



Nope...its going to be on the 3DS or Vita. Only older FF game I see getting remade on console IS FFVII.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura is right, but remember this is talk of an HD remake, not just a mere port. They should understand that for every FF with pre rendered backgrounds and lower quality sprites there;s going to be a need to redo it from scratch. World maps may suffer for it and other such problems. FF7 through 9 are such hard endeavors because they're not just going to aim to be merely spiced up ports like FF6 for GBA they'd need to be complete rehauls even if only to incorporate the same base mechanics for battle systems and menus underneath.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is that Anima?
> 
> Or Ultimecia's Final Form?



Ultimecia final form.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

That's ultimecia's final form. Anima is rather obviously based off of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey VastoLorDae, here is your sig you been wanting.



Thanks Esura....now wheres the avy?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope...its going to be on the 3DS or Vita. Only older FF game I see getting remade on console IS FFVII.



Well then fuck FF 7-13, Fuck em hard. Rather waste my fan based ideas that aren't going to happen on shit that probably is going to happen


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not to defend SE or anything, but applying HD to pre-FFX games is going to be a difficult endevour, especially for FFVII (the game everyone wants the remake of). Much of the game consist of prerendered backgrounds. They would have to create entire new assets to compensate. You cant just HD-fy pre-FFX games without heavy modification. They would have to be remade...and thats not an easy process at all whatsoever. To remake FFVII, they would have to rebuild everything from the ground up (like what they did with FFIII DS). It would be like making a new game, except you already have the character and story foundations downpat....well they would have to include story elements from the Compilation too (GENESIS AS A HIDDEN BOSS!).
> 
> I don't know that much about game development but I wager its not as easy as fans like to make it seem.



Or they could apply some Amano-like art. I'd love a 3D rendered game based on Amano art


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Yes of course, but that would be all they did along with gameplay and making it look sharper.* Story? Done. Characters? Done. Script? Done (maybe some changes?). *World layout? Done. Everything that exists in the world? Done. just bring them to life. Still difficult, but maybe half the work? And if everyone's focusing on it, even faster.*
> 
> And I just saw the 5 minute Type-0 trailer. For the first time I'm excited about it. I guess I'll buy it.



Thats not an easy thing to do at all if they are going to work on current HD consoles. They can't just HD the older assets, they would have to redo character models, the world, individual cities, individual citizens, essentially the entire world in FFVII would have to be redone. Its not just the matter of using the existing elements and touch it up...they have to SCRAP it and start anew with everything. Much of the development work consists of all that technical shit from what I heard. Its essentially making a brand new game, like they did with FFIII DS and FFIV DS. Its exactly what they did with that, except they will be working on HD consoles now, and we know how Square is when it comes to shit like this. They are graphic whores plain and simple and they detail the most insignificant, small features in the world, even when it comes to the strands of hair on a person's head to the fabric designs in person's clothes...they are truly anal about shit like that. Also factor in the fact that...FFVII is much, much longer than all the FF games before it.

I would estimate that this would take Square about...three to five years to do, maybe less although I don't think they would announce it early like they normally do now though. So I say fuck a FFVII remake until I get my KH3.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thanks Esura....now wheres the avy?



You didn't ask for one, but I'll get ya one. 

I'll have it for you before I go to bed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura....please hook me up with a Sephiroth set, stat.





Esura said:


> Sure...I'll make you one when I get off work.





Esura said:


> You didn't ask for one, but I'll get ya one.
> 
> I'll have it for you before I go to bed.



....Your a liar.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Squuenix is only really ever that unbelievably graphics whore heavy when it comes to the main FF's for some unknown reason.

I remember just for AC they had to continually redo Red XIII because not one hair could be out of place.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

At which case I think it's more a project member who is the cause of that more than anything especially when you consider how nonanal they were about it with reverent wings, or War of the Lions.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Hell I'd be cool if they just brought the games up to dissidia level models. Their ingame models were by far well enough in my opinion, though it would still be a harrowing task.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

zen.....you alright there mr triple post.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

I rarely believe in the edit button, cause I'm cool like that.

edit: You just mad cause I'm styling on you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I rarely believe in the edit button, cause I'm cool like that.



post whore.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be real I don't care about graphical upgrades unless the graphical upgrades bring something significantly new to the gameplay or story, otherwise they are secondary to me.
2D - 3D, causes gameplay changes most of the time so I make that exception for 2D games.

Anyways I rather a KH 1 remake then FF7, sorry it's truth.
KH already has Cloud and Sephiroth in it .

Derp bored idea for FF15
A planet with 3 moons tethered to the planet by chains.
Futuristic setting they have elevators going along the chains from the planet to the moons O_O.
30 years ago, they found the ability to manufacture crystals, and use these crystals to power their tech and likewise embed them into their bodies for enhancement.
3rd Moon was actually an asteroid that came in proximity 60 years ago and was captured by the world government. Public has no info on the 3rd moon. Everyone starts to get sick with some kind of poisoning and the chains binding the 3rd moon start breaking as rebel factions go against the world government. Main Character is the son of one of the presidents of the largest company in the world. Plot starts with him in the military doing a raid on a rebel hideout .
During the raid there is an explosion and he is hospitalized and put in a wheelchair. The game then carries on from his mothers perspective as shes also in the military and does a raid wrathful about her son. After the raid the MC is repaired due to having a rich daddy .
The fathers company recieves a lot of blame from protestors that the crystals they create poison the body and air. MC returning to the military recieves a new order to go undercover and take out the rebel leader of one of the larger rebellions who is female .

Reverse plot twist instead of joining the rebellion or the rebellion leader joining the protagonist, he captures her and imprisons her .
The boys mother actually joins the rebellion defecting from the military and her husbands company . Main character is on the side of the world governments and the large company


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Here you go, I like making simple avatars. I put more effort into the sigs than avatars. This forum only gives you 150x150 avatar space which isn't enough for me to get creative with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Preposterous! Main character on the side of the main power of the world? Simply madness.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I'll be real I don't care about graphical upgrades unless the graphical upgrades bring something significantly new to the gameplay or story, otherwise they are secondary to me.
> 2D - 3D, causes gameplay changes most of the time so I make that exception for 2D games.
> 
> Anyways I rather a KH 1 remake then FF7, sorry it's truth.
> ...


How about this:

Take Versus 13, rename it to 15 so it is not related or confused with 13


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Versus 13 is a myth....like KH3.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

My avatar is best. .

White block and stolen image and I don't plan on changing the white block either


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Versus 13 is a myth....like KH3.



You are a lie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> My avatar is best. .
> 
> White block and stolen image and I don't plan on changing the white block either





Nois said:


> You are a lie



I think ya both just need some...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to buy a DS for KH and some other games soon... I'm thinking get the 3DS now that way I have it for future games, but it will literally leave me broke for a couple weeks (stupid one work day a week). The old DS is cheaper, but... it's the old DS.

Does that shit still work all pretty? Any ideas compadres?


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I want to buy a DS for KH and some other games soon... I'm thinking get the 3DS now that way I have it for future games, *but it will literally leave me broke for a couple weeks (stupid one work day a week)*. The old DS is cheaper, but... it's the old DS.
> 
> Does that shit still work all pretty? Any ideas compadres?



I would wait if thats the case.

I know I was able to go broke to buy my new PS3 because I knew I was getting payed next week on the same day, so I would just have to tighten my belt for that week. You are talking about a couple of weeks. I'd just save a piece here and a piece there while keeping some pocket change.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually I'm getting paid tomorrow.  But not a lot. And it's not like I use my money to survive, I'm spoiled until I graduate. 

But I'm thinking of getting DS Lite used (or refurbished) for 79 or 89, then KH 358/2 Days... instead of 3DS for 250. 

Good plan? Once KH3DS comes out I'll but the 3DS with it, maybe a bundle.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Actually I'm getting paid tomorrow.  But not a lot. And it's not like I use my money to survive, I'm spoiled until I graduate.
> 
> But I'm thinking of getting DS Lite used (or refurbished) for 79 or 89, then KH 358/2 Days... instead of 3DS for 250.
> 
> Good plan? Once KH3DS comes out I'll but the 3DS with it, maybe a bundle.



Get a DS Lite. 3DS isn't a must have at the moment. You got a lot of JRPGs to catch up on.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd just wait and get the 3DS once you have the cash, unless you _need_ 358/2 Days right now


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, I do. I need to play more KH!


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Get the DS Lite...you can play GBA games on it too. You can also used Slot 1 and Slot 2 flash cards in conjecture with each other to play some GBA roms too!

Get the Lite dammit. 

Also...not to dissuade you from 358/2 Days, but that is the worse KH game I've played yet personally (I never played Reoded...so I don't know how that is). Then again, hella fans like it alot. Much of my grief comes from the pacing than anything else. Gameplay is solid and story is ok for an unneeded interquel.

Go for it. KH fans must get as much as they can!


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Get the DS Lite...you can play GBA games on it too. You can also used Slot 1 and Slot 2 flash cards in conjecture with each other to play some GBA roms too!



NO! wait and buy a 3DS! Just play any GBA games you wanna play on an emulator or something. If you need a DS, why not just buy the newest model? You plan on buying one eventually anyway for Dream Drop Distance right?

Plus, 3DS means Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't play Zelda. And by the time KH3DS comes out I'll have the money to get them both (and I'll sell this one). I always make things work out.

BUT! I don't think I'll get the DS. Not definite. Maybe I'll just buy a new PSP game, re:chain of memories, or nothing.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

what do you have besides a PSP?


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't play Zelda. And by the time KH3DS comes out I'll have the money to get them both (and I'll sell this one). I always make things work out.
> 
> BUT! I don't think I'll get the DS. Not definite. Maybe I'll just buy a new PSP game, re:chain of memories, or nothing.



Wait...don't you got a PSP already? Wasn't you playing Birth By Sleep!?

PSP > DS imo btw as far as JRPGs are concerned.

I love DS a bit more because of Phoenix Wright though.

EDIT: OHHH you meant PSP GAME not an entire new PSP. lol


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a PSP, Birth by Sleep, and Tactics: War of the Lions (which I'll rant about in a second).

I was gonna get the DS to have both, both KHs, and all the handheld RPG glory I've been neglecting since I became a 360 head. I finished BBS today and will slowly, but surely, work towards as much completion as I... want, I guess, over time. As with every KH I got addicted to the story and want more now, but I may decide to wait.

Tactics is pissing me off now, though. First, I thought it was new, not a remake, but that didn't bug me too much. But this fight I'm stuck at is kinda dumb if you ask me. It's like the third or fourth fight, they pit me against two black mages, three archers, and some dude that can take me down to low health in one hit on a battlefield that makes it difficult to move with guests that run upwards towards imminent archer fire and death. I'm not a happy camper. :/

I might go, sell this and buy Tactics Ogre.

Anything else? Suggestions? Opposed to Ogre?


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Tactics is pissing me off now, though. First, I thought it was new, not a remake, but that didn't bug me too much. But this fight I'm stuck at is kinda dumb if you ask me. It's like the third or fourth fight, they pit me against two black mages, three archers, and some dude that can take me down to low health in one hit on a battlefield that makes it difficult to move with guests that run upwards towards imminent archer fire and death. I'm not a happy camper. :/



OMG, I know that fight! It's so freaking hard! try grinding a little before that fight. It should help out.

I'd finish tactics before trading it in. It supposed to have a great story or something (I need to follow my own advice and finish it lol)


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

I would grind if it didn't ask me for an online partner in the Tavern.  What a fucking fail.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I would grind if it didn't ask me for an online partner in the Tavern.  What a fucking fail.



ouch, I wouldn't know anything about that. My copy is the ps1 disc...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

It's all good, I didn't know if I could fight by just walking over random spots. I should be fine after a while I guess. Guess I won't do anything until I beat this.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It's all good, I didn't know if I could fight by just walking over random spots. I should be fine after a while I guess. Guess I won't do anything until I beat this.



crap, now I kinda want to pick it back up...


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Ogre is much, much harder than FFT from everyone I talked to. Very unforgiving.


----------



## Destin (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah Ogre Battle.  Took me a while to get to the point where I didn't lose any characters and was due to experience and memorization.  Person of Lordly Caliber sure was fun.













Anyway, I'd like to see another FF Tactics game come out.  I rather like those sorts of RPGs.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

FF Tactics are nice games, we need more. In 3 motherfuckingD

Or better yet an Amano Tactics


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Tactics is pissing me off now, though. First, I thought it was new, not a remake, but that didn't bug me too much. But this fight I'm stuck at is kinda dumb if you ask me. It's like the third or fourth fight, they pit me against two black mages, three archers, and some dude that can take me down to low health in one hit on a battlefield that makes it difficult to move with guests that run upwards towards imminent archer fire and death. I'm not a happy camper. :/
> 
> I might go, sell this and buy Tactics Ogre.



Oh, that stage. I know that one. I'd give you some help, but I nearly always have a Black Mage/calculator by then, so I just Calculate some rape on the annoying enemies and clean up with the rest of my team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't worry, guys, I'm back now. You can put away your ashen robes and put on some fresh garments and anoint thine heads with oil and rejoice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't worry, guys, I'm back now. You can put away your ashen robes and put on some fresh garments and anoint thine heads with oil and rejoice.



ugh couldn't you have changed that horrid set?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Not on your life. 

I might change it in a few more months.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not on your life.
> 
> I might change it in a few more months.



I am ashamed that you would value that set over my life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you going to commit suicide or something out of Ultros-hating angst?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

CMX

Now we can gang on Vasto for all the bad things he's done


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

What kind of bad things has that bastard done?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

HE MADE ME RAGE LIKE HE DOES

you see

Also, he said he'll reign over the FF thread


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

who currently reigns over the FF thread?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Look at the post counts. There are the Ultros and Gilgamesh factions

After the recent tentacle rape on gilgamesh, we're winning


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 22, 2011)

Kuja is still better.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> who currently reigns over the FF thread?



I do actually. I just let them do what they want, laissez faire and all.

Trust me. I own this bitch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to rule the world.

Now I just don't really care so I delegate posting to my faithful subordinates.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

You're just jelly you're not the top poster here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

I stay runnin' this shit. I have the most posts not only in this thread but in every thread.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Cause you post garbage, thats why.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

CMX, Ultros won in my FF game 

In a way.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I stay runnin' this shit. I have the most posts not only in this thread but in every thread.



We joined the same month, which makes me feel ahsamed I'm not kage yet

But I'm 2nd in this thread:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause you post garbage, thats why.


If by "garbage" you means sheer epic brilliance in every post, I would be inclined to agree. 


Awesome said:


> CMX, Ultros won in my FF game
> 
> In a way.


Oh yeah, I forgot that happened when I was gone. I need details.


Nois said:


> We joined the same month, which makes me feel ahsamed I'm not kage yet
> 
> *But I'm 2nd in this threa*d:ho



That's all that really counts.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

NO! I RUN DIS! I DO!

KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If by "garbage" you means sheer epic brilliance in every post, I would be inclined to agree.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot that happened when I was gone. I need details.
> 
> ...





and


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> and



I ain't readin' all that! 

Give me a summary.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't readin' all that!
> 
> Give me a summary.



Zidane and Garnet trolled Ultros by stealing his skills, played with them and shit. Then he[Ultros] got his skills back and raped Gilgy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you going to commit suicide or something out of Ultros-hating angst?



why do you want me dead.



CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of bad things has that bastard done?



bad? I have taken the thread from your wicked influence and taken it to higher grounds



Nois said:


> HE MADE ME RAGE LIKE HE DOES
> 
> you see
> 
> Also, he said he'll reign over the FF thread



Nois was obviously drunk when he made this post....he has no idea what he is talking about.



Ansem1013 said:


> who currently reigns over the FF thread?



Me.



Nois said:


> Look at the post counts. There are the Ultros and Gilgamesh factions
> 
> After the recent tentacle rape on gilgamesh, we're winning



What tentacle rape....WHAT...tentacle....rape...



Esura said:


> I do actually. I just let them do what they want, laissez faire and all.
> 
> Trust me. I own this bitch.



Shut up Esura...before we through you back into Kingdom Hearts and lock it this time.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I used to rule the world.
> 
> Now I just don't really care so I delegate posting to my faithful subordinates.



Your a relic...your time passed. Why can't you, Nois, or CMX see that?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Tactics Ogre makes me proud to be an RPGer.  Shits on every SRPG I've played since Tactics Advance (Record of Agarest War, Spectral Force 3, War of the Lions).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No, that was me.



You take to much credit for yourself....old man.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You take to much credit for yourself....old man.



Stay where you belong...in my memories.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Stay where you belong...in my memories.



damn you ensoriki...don't you dare brush me off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> damn you ensoriki...*I will never become just another memory*



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> damn you ensoriki...don't you dare brush me off.



Brush my shoulders off



Murakazu said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Fixed it for ya.





ensoriki said:


> Brush my shoulders off


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> hmpf....your time will come.



Long after yours has come and gone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Long after yours has come and gone.



.....lets just get back on topic then....for now


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> .....lets just get back on topic then....for now



I won't put further emphasis on the size of my dick and the defeat you have just suffered at my feet. Back on topic.
I am the shit.

No wait that's still off topic.

FF 1.3 is fucking hard mother fucking RNG keeps messing with me, imma put my dick in dat bitch real tlak.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

anyway FF 1.3?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> anyway FF 1.3?



Final Fantasy tactics mod, to make it harder.
Somehow I ended up at level 40 already which doesn't help since the enemies scale >.>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Thought enemies already scaled in tactics?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Do they? I didn't know that.

Tactics Ogre has served me well in my first few battles. Very complex, I love it. Also, the fact that in the first few bosses they don't require you to kill every enemy, just the leader, is pretty sweet.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thought enemies already scaled in tactics?



I don't recall story enemies scaling O_O.
That shit sucked.
Delita was like level 9, Algus was level 30 some shit.
Dealing 170's and shit on Delita's poor ass. when he had like 180 hp as a Knight >.> the knights would ohko him and hell my mages with hits doing 220+ easily until I broke their weapons and then power ruined them.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay I'm playing FF12 right now. I'm on the Gilgamesh hunt. My characters are all 60+ but am having difficulty getting down to the second fight with him due to the monsters in the area. Any advice would be helpful please.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Okay I'm playing FF12 right now. I'm on the Gilgamesh hunt. My characters are all 60+ but am having difficulty getting down to the second fight with him due to the monsters in the area. Any advice would be helpful please.



Reassess your gambit choices. .

Cast bubble and shit then go to town


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

It's funny how I always seem to lose battles in these Tactics because of the Guests in my party that have ridiculous AI. I'm supposed to protect some chick and she doesn't come towards me so they bombard her with long range moves and as I get closer she stays out of range. Fuckin retard.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It's funny how I always seem to lose battles in these Tactics because of the Guests in my party that have ridiculous AI. I'm supposed to protect some chick and she doesn't come towards me so they bombard her with long range moves and as I get closer she stays out of range. Fuckin retard.



.

Doing some goblin forest shit, and the chocobo literally put itself into a corner so a goblin came and had it locked in there and just wailed on it.
Fucking retarded.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow I can't wait for the equipment to start upgrading. I've been in a few fights and I'd rather like to get new weapons and armor. Shopping for new stuff is one of my favorite things in RPGs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *I don't recall story enemies scaling O_O.
> That shit sucked.*
> Delita was like level 9, Algus was level 30 some shit.
> Dealing 170's and shit on Delita's poor ass. when he had like 180 hp as a Knight >.> the knights would ohko him and hell my mages with hits doing 220+ easily until I broke their weapons and then power ruined them.



then there might be something wrong with my version. or right. what are you playing it on?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thought enemies already scaled in tactics?



Story enemies have a preset level and do not scale. All normal enemies(monsters) scale to your highest character level, regardless of whether or not that character is a part of that battle.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxYCYkwzHOE&feature=BFa&list=PL50830A01398E5D19&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 23, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxYCYkwzHOE&feature=BFa&list=PL50830A01398E5D19&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



Nice, not bad. I still prefer 'Man with the Machine gun', personally, but that's just me.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 23, 2011)

they should never put two tonberry kings together with a juggler...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 26, 2011)

So I'm playing Tactics Ogre, right? And I progress swimmingly, winning big fights with little to no effort, right? I look up how to recruit a certain beautiful character who was kind of a big reason why I wanted the game, right? So I read this fan's little guide and follow it, right? I get to the fight where I recruit her... but the fight doesn't happen. THEN I look up YouTube videos to help out and it seems I messed up in a fight not too far back (I actually ended it too early). My farthest save is already passed that point.

Is it strange that I have absolutely no resolve to keep playing even though there is an end game feature (WORLD) where you can technically replay any point in the game, get any characters, go through different branches, etc. forever?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2011)

You....were a poor sport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thought enemies already scaled in tactics?



The random battle enemies stay the same level as your highest level character, I believe. The story battles are a different story.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You....were a poor sport.





I'll get over it, I'm just pissed at myself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'll get over it, I'm just pissed at myself.



It happens to the best of us.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> then there might be something wrong with my version. or right. what are you playing it on?



I think your playing the original FFT.
Im playing the patched version


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'll get over it, I'm just pissed at myself.



Yeah I know...I do the same thing.



ensoriki said:


> I think your playing the original FFT.
> Im playing the patched version



patched? More like hacked version.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

I am free of most of the mafias now

I can continue to push Dae towards a cardiac arrest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Not if I kill you first.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to play a FFT hack.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> patched? More like hacked version.



Yeah hacked sounds cooler


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2011)

Playing dissidia 012 and I just beat 2nd form feral chaos. Fucking bitch made me use 3 characters to beat. Ultimecia, Sephiroth, Tifa in that order.

Just noticed how expensive his moves cost CP wise too. Don't know if I'll start using him though but he could be fun. Still gotta do the Dragon king's gateway but I heard that was like 20 floors so I'm not that enthusiastic about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I really hated Dissidia.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I really hated Dissidia.



Why? Fights are fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I just didn't get it. I couldn't play it very well and I hated the combat.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Why? Fights are fun.


Because it feels more like an RPG than a fighter.

I bought Dissidia when I first got my PSP and 012 when it first came out and never finished either of them.

First off....the game is a grindfest.
Second, it has no online play (why the fuck do Japanese love adhoc only shit!?).
Third, the story is really dumb.
Fourth, the game doesn't feel like a fighting game at all.

Now the latter point is more of my own issues with the game, but its like Square tried their damnest to not just make this a regular fighter and shoehorned in a bunch of bullshit systems that even to this day I don't understand quite well, all to keep that RPG feel to it. It doesn't even feel like a fighter, it feels like some odd RPG battle system.

The whole series feels underwhelming and I wish they outsource future Dissidia games to Arc System Works to make a "true" fucking Final Fantasy fighter.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

FEAST


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Repping you for awesome find.

It's Summertime luh-uh-loving. It's loving in the Summertime.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

It's a good argument against people who say that FFVIII was bad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because it feels more like an RPG than a fighter.
> 
> I bought Dissidia when I first got my PSP and 012 when it first came out and never finished either of them.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be opposed to arc system works taking over this series because I believe that it should be revamped into a true fighter. The RPG elements make it too sloppy. But I do like the fights in this game and using the FF characters that I've followed for a long time pulls me into this. I agree the story was lacking, it never really got me hooked and I didn't like the idea of everyone losing their memories. Though has square ever let anyone take over one of their game series before?


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to arc system works taking over this series because I believe that it should be revamped into a true fighter. The RPG elements make it too sloppy. But I do like the fights in this game and using the FF characters that I've followed for a long time pulls me into this. I agree the story was lacking, it never really got me hooked and I didn't like the idea of everyone losing their memories. *Though has square ever let anyone take over one of their game series before?*


They sure as hell was going to let Grin work on a FF spin off before they kicked the bucket.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't remember that part.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

How the fuck do you not know that? There was even a thread in this forum about it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

That's not Final Fantasy. 


I tried hooking my PS2 up to my TV the other day to play FFIX again but the TV kept saying "Not Supported" once it tried to boot the game. It displayed the PS2 system menus fine though.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't like KH?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't think FFX was _that_ good. It was pretty fun though. I wish I still had it I might play it again.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

FFX is one of the best FF games ever....ever!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

It's all based off of opinions. I personally loved it and there wasn't much wrong with it from a reviewer stand point. Depending on the person, enjoyment can range from any range, but that wouldn't affect the overall score.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

FFX was forgettable though. I forgot all about it until someone mentioned it again.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

You cannot forget Yuna, the best female character to ever grace a FF game ever.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> You cannot forget Yuna, the best female character to ever grace a FF game ever.



Here we go, talking about the most boring female character in the series again.

But FFX is not forgettable. Best battle theme and system ever.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Here we go, talking about the most boring female character in the series again.



No, that award goes to Rosa, Terra, and Rydia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Best female character in FF would be Celes. 

Hottest is Rydia.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Why the fuck do Marlboro's exist .
So...fucking...annoying.
Time to take a break from final fantasy and just code...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2011)

X-2 Yuna is way better than X Yuna.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why the fuck do Marlboro's exist .
> So...fucking...annoying.
> Time to take a break from final fantasy and just code...



To put you in every status effect known to mankind, of course! 


BAD BREATH MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

Once I replay FFVII I'm going to point out all of its flaws so people realize that it's not as great as they think 

And then replay FFVI and show why it's dominant.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Once I replay FFVII I'm going to point out all of its flaws so people realize that it's not as great as they think
> 
> And then replay FFVI and show why it's dominant.



If not for the fact taht I've replayed VI a couple of months back, I'd sign up on that project for reference and reliability

I need to replay VII oo though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I played FFVI and FFVII just recently one after the other. 


FFVII was pretty fun, but I honestly don't remember why I thought it was so great. It could be due to the fun of the Materia system, but that's only fun to a point. The optional bosses are also kind of all right as a challenge. 

The area FFVI beat FFVII most for me was I liked the characters much more. The story was better, too, though I will say that the Esper system kind of irked me toward the end.  But you're so powerful toward the end it doesn't really matter.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why the fuck do Marlboro's exist .
> So...fucking...annoying.
> Time to take a break from final fantasy and just code...



It is times like this, when you begin to question the meaning of the monsters in your game, that one realizes the truth. There are no monsters...


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2011)

I NEVER used any Esper. I didn't even care how they looked like


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> I NEVER used any Esper. I didn't even care how they looked like



Because your a horrible person.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Started up FF9 again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

why they make Buhamut look like taimat in that game....and why they no use Taimat no more.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

What the hell are you talking about? FF9 Bahamut looks nothing like any incarnation of Tiamat and they just used the thing in FF13


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks very similar to the one in 8....


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

you on air or something? Only resemblance is the wing claws.

What FF8 tiamat resembles is FF8 Bahamut


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe its the lack of food. or the headache. But change the color around...and it looks like ff8 taimat.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Not really at all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

The best one, imo, is 7.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

There were 3....which one?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

6 if you count then entire compilation


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

seriously ff8 bahamut recolor is what ff8 tiamat is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 6 if you count then entire compilation



of yeah



zenieth said:


> seriously ff8 bahamut recolor is what ff8 tiamat is



Told you!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

... You do know I posted no FF9 bahamut right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ... You do know I posted no FF9 bahamut right?



Huh? I guess you didn't.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To put you in every status effect known to mankind, of course!
> 
> 
> BAD BREATH MOTHER FUCKER.



Why isn't breath mint a usable attack!


----------



## Destin (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why the fuck do Marlboro's exist .
> So...fucking...annoying.




It's a marketing ploy to get you to buy ribbons in real life.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

Only females can wear ribbons.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Only females can wear ribbons.



Tell that to cloud.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 30, 2011)

It's actually SE's clever marketing campaign to curb cigarette smoking.


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2011)

Ugh, I seriously need to get back to this section

Vasto, can you rage for me


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best female character in FF would be Celes.
> 
> *Hottest is Rydia.*







Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-2 Yuna is way better than X Yuna.


No, Yuna in general is just better than every other girl in FF period. 

Although I only liked X-2 Yuna a teeny, teeny bit over regular Yuna because of her new wardrobe and her newfound upbeat personality.



Awesome said:


> Once I replay FFVII I'm going to point out all of its flaws so people realize that it's not as great as they think
> 
> And then replay FFVI and show why it's dominant.



Its ok that you like FFVI over FFVII and all and think it is dominant over FFVII, but come on now, its not dominant over FFVII...at all, and that's saying alot. FFVI isn't perfect either and I could easily point out the flaws of the game, or any older game for that matter.  

But I'd love to see how you will objectively determine FFVI's dominance over FFVII though.

Btw, I don't think that FFVII is the best RPG ever like I used to at all but I still hold it dear to my heart though. Doesn't stop me from acknowledging FFVII's weaknesses. FFVII has flaws, but FFVI has even more flaws. Don't let nostalgia cloud your judgement.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2011)

I was actually thinking that was what SE was planning 

Naming the monster after a cigarette brand that gives you a shit ton of status impairments? Something strange there.

@Esura; from a reviewer standpoint, it is the better game. Why? It will be explained in my review. I also played FFVI after I played FFVII, and I reviewed both of them. If it was nostalgia, FF7 would be better. I think nostalgia is getting the better of you


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2011)

Ever since playing VI, I've always had the feeling that VII was just VI in a new, dandy dress, with some tweaks and 3D

the fucking story is semi-identical


----------



## Awesome (Jul 30, 2011)

It really is, and not only that, but FFVI has better characters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Not this bull again....


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was actually thinking that was what SE was planning
> 
> Naming the monster after a cigarette brand that gives you a shit ton of status impairments? Something strange there.
> 
> @Esura; from a reviewer standpoint, it is the better game. Why? It will be explained in my review. I also played FFVI after I played FFVII, and I reviewed both of them. If it was nostalgia, FF7 would be better. *I think nostalgia is getting the better of you*



Way to try and reverse it. 

Trust me, I've been over my nostalgia with video games for awhile now and tend to look at most video games objectively, or at least separate my opinion from facts. Also, I played FFVI after FFVII as well. I think I'd say Phantasy Star IV is better than FFVI. But even from a reviewer standpoint, I can't comprehend FFVI being better than FFVII, or VIII, or IX, or X, or XII...and I don't even care for VIII, IX, and XII much unless you are going by your opinion, which I'm thinking this is. I guess I have to check out your review. I hope your review ain't on some IGN level.


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not this bull again....


----------



## Awesome (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't see your favorite character in the role list? Request said character in a PM and there's a chance you might get him/her into the game and be that role


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

How the hell you play these Mafia games anyways?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome, i don't see Squall. I am dissapoint


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the hell you play these Mafia games anyways?


It's basically choosing who to kill based on educated guesses, everyone has a role and a side, the killer side chooses one to kill.

Everyone is also anonymous with a prompted role to act out as clues via PM.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you see the request a character comment?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes i see it but he should be there without me requesting smh

Not like i'm gonna play anyway.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2011)

I hated the idea in FF8 on enemies leveling up with you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Cant...but it was really negated by the draw system.


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

Card enemies and refine cards into items and magic. Level system didn't mean much afterwards.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Squall Leonhart FTW!


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Stroev said:


> It's basically choosing who to kill based on educated guesses, everyone has a role and a side, the killer side chooses one to kill.
> 
> Everyone is also anonymous with a prompted role to act out as clues via PM.



Wow...that sounds like, a bit of work to manage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

FF8 had a pretty crappy system, but I liked the music and a few of the characters enough to play it twice.

Maybe I will play it again... some day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn right you will be cause I say you will CMX.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Grandia II > FFVIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Grandia II > a lot of games.

That's like saying FFVI is better than Zelda II.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

For those that care...

Final Fantasy Tactics will be available for iPhone at 11pm EST on Wednesday (though it's listed as being available Thursday).

It'll be $15.99, have touch-pad support (obviously), includes an autosave/resume function and supposedly will have other enhancements and improvements.

Also, for those unaware, the version released on iPhone will be the PSP "remake" version, Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions. It will only run on 3GS or newer devices.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Grandia II > a lot of games.
> 
> That's like saying FFVI is better than Zelda II.



Grandia 2 = some of the better FF actually.

@Krory, thanks for the info


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

That is somewhat true. It was an excellent game. 

But your comparison to FFVII was...


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is somewhat true. It was an excellent game.
> 
> But your comparison to FFVII was...



Which comparison


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

FFVIII, I mean.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVIII, I mean.



alcoholic...


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 2, 2011)

Amano vs Nomura.

Who do you think is better?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nomura...no brainer.

Although Kaneko > both of them so its moot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Amano's style is pretty strange at times, but I prefer his.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I think Amano's work would be more suited for 2D games than any post FFVII FF game.

He needs to hook up with Vanillaware and make magic happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

2D gaming is where the magic is.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

Speaking of 2d gaming, I ordered FFIV CC on Amazon this morning. Hoping for a perfect FFIV remake without the bullshit 3d


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Complete Collection is all right. I played through that. The extras are very few, however, and that's a part of it I dislike. I want more extras. The bonus dungeon is a laugh riot and is so terribly easy it's almost not worth playing.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 2, 2011)

How is it as a remake though? Extras aren't a big problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

It has RPG Maker 2003 graphics in it instead of the old SNES ones. 

It also has some different musical arrangements. Retranslation. You can pick your team at the end from any character you've played in the game.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

The dungeon in the moon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

What dungeon in the moon?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

In the GBA FFIV there was the bonus moon dungeon, so when I heard about a bonus dungeon in IV CC that's what I jumped to.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck yes Amano


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Kaneko > Amano


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> < curiosity risen
> < requests pr00f





Fun fact:

He did the designs for Dante's Devil Trigger mode for DMC3.


You can also see his improvements in his artwork over the years. He used to be a bit poor at designing people, as he main focus was on the monster designs of SMT games. Now he is a beast and his artwork gives me a boner.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooooh, if he does the designs for SMT then I like him. Was wondering who that was.
Did he also do designs for Catherine?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ooooh, if he does the designs for SMT then I like him. Was wondering who that was.
> Did he also do designs for Catherine?



No, thats Soejima who did Catherine. He is also known for his work on Persona 3, 4 and the Trauma Center series. Also Stella Deus.

Kaneko did Nocturne, Strange Journey, Digital Devil Saga, Persona 1, 2, and essentially every SMT game prior to Nocturne.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Here let me give you some actual images rather than be an unhelpful posting google link cunt.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

People who draw those designs should be looked into by a shrink

PErsona designs creep me out


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kaneko is the mastermind behind the monster designs of the SMT series.



Taking about talent for drawing disturbing things... I don't even know what it is about his designs that gets to my core


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> People who draw those designs should be looked into by a shrink
> 
> PErsona designs creep me out



Come on nois, you can't tell me this isn't awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Props for Trauma Center.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










persona you say


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Come on nois, you can't tell me this isn't awesome.


I never said I didn't like the art:ho I'm actually all wet for it...


zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Then there's his Maken X artwork which is just straight pimping.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

there should be some hentai/eroge made by those people...


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> there should be some hentai/eroge made by those people...



GTFO of my HEAD!

I was thinking that when I played Digital Devil Saga!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Since this is the FF thread, I'll post that maken stuff in the rpg thread


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> GTFO of my HEAD!
> 
> I was thinking that when I played Digital Devil Saga!



Did you imagine youself sodomising those demons?



zenieth said:


> Since this is the FF thread, I'll post that maken stuff in the rpg thread


But we go off topic here too


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Did you imagine youself sodomising those demons?
> 
> 
> But we go off topic here too



No, I imagined a Lilith getting fucked by a Jack Frost...am I the only one who had dreams of that?

Lets go to the General RPG guyz! Its funner there!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I imagined a Lilith getting fucked by a Jack Frost...am I the only one who had dreams of that?
> 
> Lets go to the General RPG guyz! Its funner there!



I was thinking a lilith getting fucked by a incubus but that works too.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

We need pictures of this shit man! If I find some I'll post them in the Bathhouse or I'll PM it to you guys.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 2, 2011)

That first Amano pic makes him the winner for all time. I also want it in wallpaper mode.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Amano's artwork feels a bit too "artsy" for me. Don't know if thats a word but whatev.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> That first Amano pic makes him the winner for all time. I also want it in wallpaper mode.



What's your resolution? I might try and get that done by some pros.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Amano's candy girls.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

that guy is sick. I'd love to own one of his canvases though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2011)

Not bad.....not bad.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

He made those with metallic automobile paint and aluminum canvases


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie.

This shit scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

then i'm weirder. i find them hot


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

they look into your soul.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

That shit looks creepy as fuck. I don't blame esura.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> 
> This shit scares the fuck out of me.





Murakazu said:


> That shit looks creepy as fuck. I don't blame esura.



Esura just needs something to take his mind off it then i see. Well here you go Esura.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Voldo wins....


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura just needs something to take his mind off it then i see. Well here you go Esura.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not rally


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

just remember....this was Nois's fault...


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



against NF policy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

not showing anything Nois.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> What's your resolution? I might try and get that done by some pros.



Right now it's 1680x1050, but I might get a new laptop soon at 1366x768 which is awkward. That picture is pretty broad, though, so it'd work even if I made it fill with a different size. I'd appreciate that btw, I'm kinda in love with that picture.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

try now



Fraust said:


> Right now it's 1680x1050, but I might get a new laptop soon at 1366x768 which is awkward. That picture is pretty broad, though, so it'd work even if I made it fill with a different size. I'd appreciate that btw, I'm kinda in love with that picture.



If I get a responce, or it done at all, it'll probably in a corner of a bigger wallpaper or something like that, should work for you anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Nois better edit that so he does not get banned.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois better edit that so he does not get banned.



? what, NSFW BS again?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd ban you for that pic.






It's too awesome for these mortal users' eyes.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> ? what, NSFW BS again?



unfortunately....


----------



## BVB (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

That chocobo looks horny.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

FFIV came in the mail 

Now I think I'll put FF6 on hold to play this for a while.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow wtf are YOU guys posting?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

I leave for one minute and this place goes to shit.
Back on to real topics.


Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 2.
I want ideas for it.
Now.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

Less repetitive.
Better gameplay.
Being more fun would help too.

As for FFIV psp: It's really fucking easy 

The enemies do nothing. The HUD is a much better than the DS's, and the gameplay is more smooth. But... enemies don't do anything. Only complaint so far.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Suggest the gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

They should probably just put Crystal Chronicles series out to pasture.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

You know what they really need to start and or finish?


KINGDOM HEARTS 3!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes. Stop bullshitting around and get to work on KH3.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> They should probably just put Crystal Chronicles series out to pasture.






VastoLorDae said:


> You know what they really need to start and or finish?
> KINGDOM HEARTS 3!


Eh that's on Nomura, he's not needed for FFCC2




Awesome said:


> Yes. Stop bullshitting around and get to work on KH3.


Then tell them to cancel those FF games he's working on. I don't mind, there battle systems as of late have been boring as hell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

THE HELL WITH CC2! KH3 NEEDS TO COME OUT NOW!


or....2-3 years....no more damn spin offs.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> THE HELL WITH CC2! KH3 NEEDS TO COME OUT NOW!
> 
> 
> or....2-3 years....no more damn spin offs.



They don't conflict with each other.

Your final fantasy 14 or Whatever it's called is holding up KH3 >.<.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

That made perfect sense because CC2 will take no time to make.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> They don't conflict with each other.
> 
> Your final fantasy 14 or Whatever it's called is holding up KH3 >.<.



I thought 14 died at launch....why is it still going? Die already you fucking fail.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That made perfect sense because CC2 will take no time to make.



They don't conflict, the reason KH3 Is held up because Nomura is on a different project.
You forget that Square has other directors then Nomura right?
Dont want him on CC2 anyways, everyone would have zippers and shit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

You forget that directors don't make the whole game right?

And Nomura isn't working on FFXIV, he's working on Versus at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Zippers and belt buckles for all!


The ultimate accessory will be a belt made entirely of zippers.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zippers and belt buckles for all!
> 
> 
> The ultimate accessory will be a belt made entirely of zippers.



In FFXV people will fight over a zipper that can open the universe...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You forget that directors don't make the whole game right?
> 
> And Nomura isn't working on FFXIV, he's working on Versus at the moment.



The directors are still required.

Versus/14, potatoes/vagina's, same shit and he still said it's taking him from kh3.


Nois said:


> In FFXV people will fight over a zipper that can open the universe...



Ribbons for women.
Zippers for men.

It's so obvious.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

But directors don't make the whole game. Another director could make another game, but they would also need more people on that team.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> But directors don't make the whole game. Another director could make another game, but they would also need more people on that team.



Square enix has more than one team for developing games.
However since KH3 is under Nomura's supervision it doesn't get made regardless of how many teams they have available until he's ready to jump on it.

In the case of a hypothetical CC2, Nomura most likely would not direct it, so they could stick any other director and slap a team together for it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess the versus team really didn't help develop FF13 after all. I guess teams really don't use members from other teams.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I guess the versus team really didn't help develop FF13 after all. I guess teams really don't use members from other teams.



Obviously members within a project can multi-task, since Nomura is doing KH DDD and FF whatever.
The point is still made that Nomura isn't jumping on KH3 while he's working on the other shit.

While CC2 can be started without him, and is independent of him so it doesn't stop any progress on KH3 which he hasn't even started


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a domino effect.

One team needs more members:

Take members from another team
-> Take some from versus' team
--> Takes longer to make versus
---> Takes longer to move onto KH3


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's a domino effect


.
Lies, slander and generalisations.
Out with you woman.

OUT!​


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually when they were done with XIII, Versus got a lot of their people to help. And I'm pretty sure some Versus people helped XIII at one point to speed it up.

Either way, KH isn't happening until Versus is out. Doesn't matter to me really. Versus will most likely take the #1 spot in my heart followed closely by the original KH which now holds the top spot. Unless KHIII's story is more coherent or ties the knots perfectly then it'll just be another KHII that I loved when I played it and it crazy enjoyable, but will always be in the shadow of the originals greatness.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Any news about a release date for FFversus13?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't come up with a rebuttal 

-> Argument won


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> In FFXV people will fight over a zipper that can open the universe...



The zipper that unzips the universe really opens up Ultros's pants.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Any news about a release date for FFversus13?



Nope. that game will never come out


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The zipper that unzips the universe really opens up Ultros's pants.



and suddenly... BIG BANG


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

But seriously, Versus probably won't be out for another few years.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm expecting it to release in 2012. Last time I checked it was going into Beta.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It will be out before the new Avatar cartoon though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm expecting it to release in 2012. Last time I checked it was going into Beta.



Doubtful since they're using Versus' team to finish XIII-2.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Btw, FFT in the iPhone is pretty cool, akshully.

I was getting choppiness in the prologue battle but overall cool. Touch function actually seems surprisingly responsive and accurate for an iPhone game. Shocked, honestly. Especially for fat fingers like mine.


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Btw, FFT in the iPhone is pretty cool, akshully.
> 
> I was getting choppiness in the prologue battle but overall cool. Touch function actually seems surprisingly responsive and accurate for an iPhone game. Shocked, honestly. Especially for fat fingers like mine.



I've already finished it on PSP, so I won't buy it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I've already finished it on PSP, so I won't buy it.



That's why you just pirate it.  Not like Square Enix needs more money after all their screw-ups the past decade or so.


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

my iphone isn't jailbreaked.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

There is no reason to even pirate it if you already own essentially the same damn game on PSP, but with dreaded touch controls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't even have an iPhone. 

But I am playing FFT again.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

The touch controls for FFT are probably the only touch controls I've played for any game besides Angry Birds that actually work. Quite glorious.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even have an iPhone.
> 
> But I am playing FFT again.



I use a Droid phone now but my brother and I have like three laying around so I just booted one up, jailbroke it and connected to WiFi to get the IPA.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't even use cell phones. Don't need to.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't even use cell phones. Don't need to.


This explains a lot actually.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

It explains everything, in fact.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> It explains everything, in fact.



The mystery of the small penis is solved .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> I use a Droid phone now but my brother and I have like *three laying around *so I just booted one up, jailbroke it and connected to WiFi to get the IPA.



 Why? I'd be sellin' those fuckers.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why? I'd be sellin' those fuckers.



If it gets to it.  We did end up giving one to my mother to use for a phone. Another was supposed to go to my sister but she's a Twatty McCuntface so she doesn't get one.

Now one is my FFT machine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Why do you have so many in the first place? "Fell off a truck"?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't even use cell phones. Don't need to.



Wait, what?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wait, what?



I haven't charged my cellphone for the past 2 weeks 
Just living in zen and mcdonalds.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do you have so many in the first place? "Fell off a truck"?



My brother and I each used to use one before we upgraded to Droid phones. Another one came from the landlord of our former apartment. It "broke," she got a new one, and she gave the old one to my brother because she figured he could get use out of it. So he fixed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I see. So you killed some old lady and stole her iPhone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing like the first time. All the secrets are new. You actually want to experiment with materia instead of rushing for the best stuff you already know about. First run-in with the fucking Emerald Weapon.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish I could have first time impressions of all the Final Fantasies I've beaten.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Cool. What are your impressions so far?



I'm dissatisfied by the crude, polygonal character designs, but I always try to keep in mind that the game was released when I was 5 years old. The ATB system is a nice change from the traditional turn-based system that characterizes fantasy RPG games like Golden Sun, and is just dynamic enough to keep you on your toes (though it's kind of irritating that I can't take a break in the middle of a boss fight to drain the snake every now and then). The dialogue is weak, and the relationships between most of the characters feel forced and disingenuous. But maybe my experience has been tainted by the countless scores of dreadful fanfics I've encountered throughout the net over the past several years. I get the feeling that Cloud has some kind of deep emotional trauma that he's trying to reconcile within his subconscious mind, and that the cutscene at Nibelheim only told part of the story... at least I hope there's more to it than that. Otherwise I fear it's just a cheap, melodramatic plot device to overhype Sephiroth, and to be perfectly honest, he's got more than enough of that as it stands.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

That's what's great about playing some older games for the first time after they are released. You aren't biased and don't have nostalgia to go off of


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I'm dissatisfied by the crude, polygonal character designs, but I always try to keep in mind that the game was released when I was 5 years old. The ATB system is a nice change from the traditional turn-based system that characterizes fantasy RPG games like Golden Sun, and is just dynamic enough to keep you on your toes (though it's kind of irritating that I can't take a break in the middle of a boss fight to drain the snake every now and then). The dialogue is weak, and the relationships between most of the characters feel forced and disingenuous. But maybe my experience has been tainted by the countless scores of dreadful fanfics I've encountered throughout the net over the past several years. I get the feeling that Cloud has some kind of deep emotional trauma that he's trying to reconcile within his subconscious mind, and that the cutscene at Nibelheim only told part of the story... at least I hope there's more to it than that. Otherwise I fear it's just a cheap, melodramatic plot device to overhype Sephiroth, and to be perfectly honest, he's got more than enough of that as it stands.



Even with everything coming together it's cheap and melodramatic. But yeah. Everything there sounds about right.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I'm dissatisfied by the crude, polygonal character designs, but I always try to keep in mind that the game was released when I was 5 years old. The ATB system is a nice change from the traditional turn-based system that characterizes fantasy RPG games like Golden Sun, and is just dynamic enough to keep you on your toes (though it's kind of irritating that I can't take a break in the middle of a boss fight to drain the snake every now and then). The dialogue is weak, and the relationships between most of the characters feel forced and disingenuous. But maybe my experience has been tainted by the countless scores of dreadful fanfics I've encountered throughout the net over the past several years. I get the feeling that Cloud has some kind of deep emotional trauma that he's trying to reconcile within his subconscious mind, and that the cutscene at Nibelheim only told part of the story... at least I hope there's more to it than that. Otherwise I fear it's just a cheap, melodramatic plot device to overhype Sephiroth, and to be perfectly honest, he's got more than enough of that as it stands.



Interesting. 

You thought the characterizations felt forced? I wonder how you must feel about the other FF's because FFVII is said to have some of the best relationship-building in the series.  

And if you're on about melodrama and overhyping Sephiroth *already*.... just PLEASE keep us posted on your impressions. I'm going to love reading them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It's nice not knowing how everything shakes out at the end.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Sephiroth was did right in the first game its the milking and appearances in several other games like Dissidia and KH's that hyped him to hell and back.


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

my 8 year old mind was blown by FFVII.. :33


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Why the fuck is me not using a cellphone shocking you people?


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

cause it's not normal


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

It is normal. I don't need a fucking cellphone. Its one less fucking expense I have to pay for. I have a house phone, if a bitch needs to call me, she can call me from a house phone.

I hate having to pay for fucking minutes and I hate having to go under expensive ass contracts with shitty cellphone companies. And I don't like texting. And I don't like carrying cellphones in my pocket despite having more than enough room to carry one (I wear baggy jeans).

Like my grandfather said, "All a man needs is his wallet and his keys."


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

if you say so.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> It is normal. I don't need a fucking cellphone. Its one less fucking expense I have to pay for. I have a house phone, if a bitch needs to call me, she can call me from a house phone.
> 
> I hate having to pay for fucking minutes and I hate having to go under expensive ass contracts with shitty cellphone companies. And I don't like texting. And I don't like carrying cellphones in my pocket despite having more than enough room to carry one (I wear baggy jeans).
> 
> Like my grandfather said, "All a man needs is his wallet and his keys."



Esura how old are you?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm with you Esura


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm 21. So?

@ Butō Renjin

Yeah boiii!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I never use my phone either but that's because I have no life. It's handy in emergencies though. And it's free.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm 21. So?
> 
> @ Butō Renjin
> 
> Yeah boiii!



You sound like my dad thats why he said somehting similar to why he won't get a more up to date cell phone.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never use my phone either but that's because I have no life. It's handy in emergencies though. And it's free.



I agree on it being handy in emergencies, but aside from that, its a waste of my money. I don't need to "text" or talk to my friend 24/7.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I agree on it being handy in emergencies, but aside from that, its a waste of my money. I don't need to "text" or talk to my friend 24/7.



why not just exchange the house phone for the cell phone seems more practical.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, all I heard is "My way is right, your way is wrong."


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

The810kid said:


> You sound like my dad thats why he said somehting similar to why he won't get a more up to date cell phone.



Well, considering that my parents are almost in their 60s and there is a large age gap between me and my elder brothers, I was brought up with a more old school mindset.

I get called an old man at work alot because of all the old wise sayings I keep babbling.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Sephiroth was did right in the first game its the milking and appearances in several other games like Dissidia and KH's that hyped him to hell and back.



No, he was certainly hyped all to shit with his first appearance.

He's no Kefka, that's for certain.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

@ The810kid
I have my cable, internet, and phone under one, extremely cheap bill that even an illegal immigrant can afford. Screw that. 



Krory said:


> Sorry, all I heard is "My way is right, your way is wrong."



What? I never said no one's way is wrong. If anything, you guys make it seem like I'm some wierdo for not using one.


----------



## BVB (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> @ The810kid
> I have my cable, internet, and phone under one, extremely cheap bill that even an illegal immigrant can afford. Screw that.
> 
> 
> ...



it is weird, how do you pick up chicks? do you give them your homephonenumber?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 4, 2011)

"If a bitch needs to call me, she can call the house phone" 

So either you're always home or you never get called by girls.

Anyway, being from New York City, and a college with tons of bitchy white girls who don't know how to communicate outside of texting, it's pretty much the strangest thing to not have a cell by the time you're 11 nowadays. It's changed our culture, sure, but it sure as hell makes the world more accessible (for better or for worse, depending on the situation and person).

But somehow I'm sure I could explain why our tastes are almost exact opposites most of the time if I tried just using that piece of information.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

"I make my _parents_ talk to my potential mates. That's the old-fashioned/wise thing to do. "

Esura now perpetually wears a monocle.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> it is weird, how do you pick up chicks? do you give them your homephonenumber?


Same way you used to pick up chicks in the 90s, write their number down on a piece of paper, or your hands, or remember it. Standard fare.



Fraust said:


> "If a bitch needs to call me, she can call the house phone"
> 
> So either you're always home or you never get called by girls.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am at home alot after work, cleaning or cooking or playing video games. Sometimes babysit my niece for a few days and I'll watch iCarly or that Victoria shit on Nick. I don't like being out in summer time either, the heat irritates my skin. I tend to leave my house and party more during the Fall or Winter though.

Also, I go after older women so I don't have to deal with the shit younger chicks go through....too much drama. Can't deal with that bullshit.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> No, he was certainly hyped all to shit with his first appearance.
> 
> He's no Kefka, that's for certain.



He was the greatest soldier in there history of there world offcourse he's going to get hyped. His hype was justified as the games primary villain. A villain should get hype look at Kuja's first appearances flying from Burmecia on the silver dragon shrugging off Bahamuts mega flare.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Same way you used to pick up chicks in the 90s, write their number down on a piece of paper, or your hands, or remember it.
> 
> 
> Actually, I am at home alot after work, cleaning or cooking or playing video games. Sometimes babysit my niece for a few days and I'll watch iCarly or that Victoria shit on Nick. I don't like being out in summer time either, the heat irritates my skin. I tend to leave my house and party more during the Fall or Winter though.



I dig it Esura you be ok by me even if your ways are odd


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

You are both misunderstanding actual hype and completely underplaying the amount of hype Sephiroth actually received, especially for someone so... generic... of an "antagonist" (since he was more of a "Waah, waaah, cruel world" then a "I just want to fuck shit").


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh come on not another Sephiroth vs Kefka...I'm tired of arguing this shit.

I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

yes I hate Sephiroth vs Kefka debates Youtube anyone? I personally think the clowns just as overrated as the the silvered haired pretty boy I like Kuja better than both.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

>Debate

Where?!


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Your set disgusts me...fuck. I'm slightly irritated everytime I look at it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Your set disgusts me...fuck. I'm slightly irritated everytime I look at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I water my shoes all the time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

It's the bro thing to do.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I water my pubes. 

But why did they have to make Jubilee a fucking vampire. I'm tired of this vampire shit infesting the media. They better not make a fucking FF game with a vampire main character.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Because vampires have had a huge part in the Marvel since Spider-Man and Blade...? Even before that, having appeared in numerous other series as well. Hell, I still have an old 70s comic of when the X-Men fight Dracula. They've always had a presence there and vampires are someone the X-Men have conflicted with numerous times (along with run-ins with Blade and the Nightstalkers).

And it made a powerless beloved character relevant again and able to hold up to Wolverine (...and kick his ass).

EDIT: Looking at his list now, vampires also played a part in Captain America in the 80s, Avengers in the 70s, and even Doctor Strange and Silver Surfer in the 90s.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Woah, hang on a second: they made Jubilee a fucking vampire?


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Woah, hang on a second: they made Jubilee a fucking vampire?



Probably over a year ago.

>Old news

Now the annoying black brat is the only powerless twat left on Utopia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, well I don't keep up with any news, let alone old news. Unless it has something to do with the Juggernaut.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, well I don't keep up with any news, let alone old news. Unless it has something to do with the Juggernaut.



Then I guess you know about SUPER JUGGERNAUT in the Fear Itself story-arc.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL Super Juggernaut? The fuck?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

SUPER JUGGERNAUT. 'cause being a Juggernaut just ain't enough.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Phoenix vs Kefka and Sephiroth!

Who will WIN? :lamo


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

How much more of a juggernaut can he be?


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh fuck your awesome set.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't you wanna take heart home with you.:33


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't you wanna take heart home with you.:33



Kinda makes me wanna watch her crank dat arm and rock something. Something like Scharlachrot...or Raditz...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Kinda makes me wanna watch her crank dat arm and rock something. Something like Scharlachrot...or Raditz...



I'd rather Scharlachrot. That bitch needs to go to hell.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't you wanna take heart home with you.:33



Don't be trying to steal my secondary main away. 

Scharlachrot isn't that hard once you figure out her patterns. That giant Arcana at the end is much, much, much more annoying.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't be trying to steal my secondary main away.
> 
> Scharlachrot isn't that hard once you figure out her patterns. That giant Arcana at the end is much, much, much more annoying.



Yeah, its just baldur's cannon hurts like a bitch when you get hit by it and that beam of searing death. Fuck that beam of searing death.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't be trying to steal my secondary main away.
> 
> Scharlachrot isn't that hard once you figure out her patterns. That giant Arcana at the end is much, much, much more annoying.



It doesn't help that her Extend Force is completely broken, and I don't mean by it being infinite either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then I guess you know about SUPER JUGGERNAUT in the Fear Itself story-arc.


I know of him, yes. I'm still waiting on the issue where he kicks some ass. I also am aware of Colossus w/Juggernaut powers which is stupid to me. Very stupid.


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL Super Juggernaut? The fuck?



Fear Itself crosses all Marvel series (so far as far as I can remember, X-Men, Captain America/Avengers, Ghost Rider, Fantastic Four, Spider-Man, Deadpool and others) and deals with the Norse and Egyptian myth side of Marvel. Revolves around Sin, the daughter of Red Skull, and a hammer similar to Mjolnir that fell to Earth and crashed into the arctic during Red Skull's time. Sin touches it, turns into Skardi (Goddess of Fear), frees the original high God of Asgard and the two go on a spree - the high God replicating the hammer and send it to find the "Worthy" where it then finds and possesses those people.

Juggernaut was one of those people. So yeah. Juggernaut is bigger, stronger, possessed and has a two-handed hammer much like Mjolnir (so far the Worth are Sin, Juggernaut, Titania and and Gargoyle).

Well... at least they laid off time-travel for a while. And I guess it makes more sense than Juggernaut being in the (Dark) Avengers. Daken was better, but Daken's spin-off series is pretty boss.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow...maybe I should start buying western comics again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Meh, I don't think its worth my money.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2011)

Comic books lol, even i have my nerd limit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed with the PSP version of FFIV so far. It stays true to the original version and the only flaw I saw was that it kept the GBA's atb gauge for the first two hours. It was easy mode until then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the beginning of FFIV on the PSP is so easy it made me quit. Then I decided to go back and give it another shot. It does ramp back up.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

I was kind of disappointed at first too. Luckily it didn't last that long. It's a bit easier than the DS version, but it's definitely harder than the GBA version. It's a happy balance. Not to mention I got my original darkness back


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Comic books lol, even i have my nerd limit.



Hey, hey, hey now. Comics are awesome, particularly those from Japan.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, hey, hey now. Comics are awesome, particularly those from Japan.



Those are the only ones I read.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I still kinda want to play the DS version for all those extra things.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

You aren't really missing much, honestly. The 3D graphics are quite ugly and it actually slows down the gameplay considerably compared to the PSP version. The only benefits are that I noticed it was harder than the PSP version, but the overall appeal isn't that great because of presentation issues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I head it had some interesting skill stuff though.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

I usually keep to the self contained stories like Sandman and Lucifer.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

There's more abilities and there's more things that Cecil can learn when he becomes a paladin. The augment system was pretty neat, but the graphics and how it affects the gameplay turns me away every time.

Edit: Lol Kain


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Kain can become a Paladin?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

Dontcha know


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

You son of a... Kain being a Paladin would be hilarious though.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2011)

I never liked the paladin class


----------



## Awesome (Aug 4, 2011)

It actually is a pretty crappy class. A few low level white magic spells and a cover? Darkness was better


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought both of them sucked.
Monks the best


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

Darkness barely took off any HP as well.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> It is normal. I don't need a fucking cellphone. Its one less fucking expense I have to pay for. I have a house phone, if a bitch needs to call me, she can call me from a house phone.
> 
> I hate having to pay for fucking minutes and I hate having to go under expensive ass contracts with shitty cellphone companies. And I don't like texting. And I don't like carrying cellphones in my pocket despite having more than enough room to carry one (I wear baggy jeans).
> 
> Like my grandfather said, "All a man needs is his wallet and his keys."



Swearing a lot isn't going to make not owning a cellphone any less confusing.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a cell phone that I only ever use for calling and texting really. I might get a tablet though, I have Kindle which isn't the same but it's cool.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm really find of the old coverless, non folding cell phones.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I betcha if he had a cell phone he would have realized that.



I'm a real man. All a _real_ man needs is his wallet and his keys.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm a real man. All a _real_ man needs is his wallet and his keys.



And a watch, music device, and game device


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Best class is ninja from FFIII. This is well-known.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best class is ninja from FFIII. This is well-known.



Nah it's Freelancer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Ninja has the cool factor.

Samurai is pretty good, too.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Freelancer is best though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't care what you say. :33


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't care what you say. :33


You lie.
FFIII Freelancer stomps them all easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I still don't care what you say. :33


In the end I always used 2 Ninja and 2 Sages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

So your battles either take 50 hours each or you never win any of the games?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

Last time I remember playing FF4, dispel worked on Asura 

Not anymore.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So your battles either take 50 hours each or you never win any of the games?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 5, 2011)

It would appear whatever link you posted decided to say, "fuck you, Esura. fuck you," instead. At least, that's what I'm thinking, as I got a 403 Forbidden from that link.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Same here. I guess we'll never know what Esura's strategy as white mages is.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

...I am...intrigued 
I demand more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Dem titties. Fuck white mages, gimme dem titties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Not bad, but the other titties were better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah but what if you run into female enemies? Suppose to turn them gay? Probably.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not bad, but the other titties were better.



Oh, I can do better.

I didn't want to post this because it was going to be my set buuuut...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to get fired if I keep coming in this thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

why are they becoming more and more covered up!


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Eh, I'm done...for now.

You'll see all my beauties in my set tommorow...or day after tommorow...whatever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

A WAIT!? NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Just look at porn.

/stockreply


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just look at porn.
> 
> /stockreply



what is this the 90's early 2000's?


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> why are they becoming more and more covered up!



Yeam im pissed too.
Esura your a tease.
I hate teases.
GTFO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

PORN

LOOK AT IT





At least that's what everyone said to me when I was talking about titties in Game of Porns.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sure people hate shitloads of porn on their computer. Take a minute and fap to them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PORN
> 
> LOOK AT IT
> 
> ...



I want your boss to look at your computer to see you talking about porn. would serve you right...get you demoted.



Esura said:


> Don't hate the playa hate the game.



You made the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I want your boss to look at your computer to see you talking about porn. would serve you right...get you demoted.



Thats quite fucked up of you.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

Grinding is really easy in this version 

Auto battle + fighting summoners :33

I barely have to do anything.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I want your boss to look at your computer to see you talking about porn. would serve you right...get you demoted.
> 
> 
> 
> *You made the game.*



I was just giving you a small pinch of a piece of my collection.

I know you want more....but you got to wait....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Thats quite fucked up of you.



in a fucked up world are you really surprised?



Esura said:


> I was just giving you a small pinch of a piece of my collection.
> 
> I know you want more....but you got to wait....



Lets kick his ass until he shows us then kick his ass again!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Grinding is really easy in this version
> 
> Auto battle + fighting summoners :33
> 
> I barely have to do anything.



Wait, which game are you playing?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lets kick his ass until he shows us then kick his ass again!


I'm game.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

FF4. It's easy mode while grinding because you can kill summoners in the Eidolon's cave with auto battle. Just press select when you have "Keep Cursor" selected. You can literally keep fighting whatever the summoners summon for hours on end.


----------



## Nois (Aug 5, 2011)

We're nearly 10k with this thread


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll get 10k, don't worry


----------



## Nois (Aug 5, 2011)

fuck you achiever


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

Grinding in this FF4 version 

You only press a few buttons every 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 6, 2011)

Where the fuck is my FFVI?  Why the hell does Europe get it, but not the U.S.?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 6, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Where the fuck is my FFVI?  Why the hell does Europe get it, but not the U.S.?



Wait... what...? US got FF VI. I have one.


----------



## Nois (Aug 6, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Where the fuck is my FFVI?  Why the hell does Europe get it, but not the U.S.?



What are you talking about? you guys got the VI before Europe iirc. just under the name of FFIII.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you sure he isn't talking about a rerelease of it on PSN or PSP or something? Because if not...damn where has he been all these years.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 7, 2011)

Course I'm talking about PSN.  I'm want that shit on the go, and I sure as hell am not about to pick up a DS to get it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Course I'm talking about PSN.  I'm want that shit on the go, and I sure as hell am *not about to pick up a DS* to get it.


Pfff...

Son, your devotion is weak


----------



## Noitora (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Course I'm talking about PSN.  I'm want that shit on the go, and I sure as hell am not about to pick up a DS to get it.


In order for FFVI to be on the PSN, either Square would have to make a PSN version, or they have to port Final Fantasy Anthology to the PSOne section of PSN Store.

So far they have done neither.

No one likes 4 CHAN SO WE DON'T LIKE UUUUUU!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> Pfff...
> 
> Son, your devotion is weak



I say we kill him for his weak devotion.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> In order for FFVI to be on the PSN, either Square would have to make a PSN version, or they have to port Final Fantasy Anthology to the PSOne section of PSN Store.
> 
> So far they have done neither.



Except that FFVI *has* hit the PSN store in Europe already.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Except that FFVI *has* hit the PSN store in Europe already.



Damn, that article took a shot at VII.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 7, 2011)

Chrono Trigger is the best RPG ever made. Pshh, everyone knows that.

[/awaits40pageheateddebateoverredundanttopic]


----------



## Daedus (Aug 7, 2011)

Locke>Crono


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2011)

Firion > Locke


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

lamia > firion's virginity


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Why the fuck is it only on Euro PSN?

Goddammit I don't want to make a fucking Euro PSN account for one fucking game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm, have they given a US release date for VI?


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

No...this is some bullshit. Europeans just get every fucking thing this gen huh?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Overdue maybe?


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't forget about us though dammit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Locke>Crono



oh you.



ensoriki said:


> *Firion > Locke*







zenieth said:


> lamia > firion's virginity


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2011)

dat Firion

been there, shit's boring


VastoLorDae said:


> I say we kill him for his weak devotion.


we gotta do, what we gotta do


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> been there, shit's boring



Got dat right.

But in all seriousness I only go there sometimes so see whats up in /a/. Other than that its a borefest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Got dat right.
> 
> But in all seriousness I only go there sometimes so see whats up in /a/. Other than that its a borefest.



you can be bored or disgusted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

FFVI on PSN? :sleepy


----------



## BVB (Aug 8, 2011)

yep, on the european PSN.

But I already have it on my flashed PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I already have it on SNES and GBA.

I'm waiting for the 3DS version assuming there ever is one.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

They'll just slap the GBA port into the e-shop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprising. But I want a fucking remake so bad.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

What kind of remake.
"We've got new shiny graphics" remake
or
"Bro we changed up your gameplay" remake.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 8, 2011)

Badass Firon image.

Ah, I am slow and only just found that picture.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

A little of both.

Maybe change up the Esper stat gaining thing for one. That's the only part of FFVI I could do with less of.

As for the rest, they could update the music to higher quality, put in the actual opera music in the Opera scenes, new dungeons and summons and shit. Maybe nude scenes. Full 3d.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 8, 2011)

I started to play Final Fantasy 7 again... Tifa only challenge.
God save my free time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Titty challenge, eh?  Shouldn't be that hard if you know what you're doing. Tifa is pretty damn powerful.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah she is damn strong (huge Tifa nerd here since ever XD) i once soloed emerald with her but now im trying to solo the game.its way easier compared to FF 9 garnet solo play ( ohh god the early levels are fucking insane) but fun non less XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm gonna solo FFVI with Umaro.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 8, 2011)

Mog" im your boss kuppo!!You gonna join us kupO!!
Umaro" nods three times*
epic XD


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't understand the appeal of doing solo character challenges or any of those crazy things people do to make FFs harder on replays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Mog" im your boss kuppo!!You gonna join us kupO!!
> Umaro" nods three times*
> epic XD


You forgot, "UAOOOOOOOOOOOOUOUAOAOOOOOOOOOOOO!" and a chest smash.

Actually I think a solo Umaro run might be impossible. You can't even heal yourself. You would need to be very lucky in order to defeat Kefka.


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't understand the appeal of doing solo character challenges or any of those crazy things people do to make FFs harder on replays.


I've never actually tried one myself.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2011)

They're actually pretty fun and make you strategize more. Some are just tedious though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Do a solo Tifa no materia level 10 run.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do a solo Tifa no materia level 10 run.



CMX be trippin' Balls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

SUPER CHALLENGE!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably possible IF i had unlimited hero drinks and elixirs XD
Otherwise no, not even fun 
edit: actually fuck it since every boss battle would take enormous amount of time IF you can survive the first attack ( somehow lol sadness back row  and get lucky with ATB at start) yeah fml thats insane


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just highlighting the ridiculousness of some of the challenges. It seems like a lot of them wouldn't be any fun. But some of them seem all right.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2011)

I've done some crazy challenges for FFX and one for FF13.


----------



## BVB (Aug 8, 2011)

name your challenges. 

I only made one myself and that was the Solo-Garnet-FFIX run. 
It made me rage, but after I finished it, it was the same feeling like after fapping.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I made a challenge run once. Full party maxed out FFVI run.


It was easy as hell.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 8, 2011)

No crystarium in FF13. I tried that and no equipment after I beat that challenge and got to Cid. I couldn't pass him.

In FFX, I've done quite a lot. No sphere grid, No Sphere Grid + No Aeons + No Mix and a couple of others.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2011)

10 reminds me why I want to punch Nomura at times.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Cause of some of the character designs?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2011)

Yunalesca was hot and probably the most interesting character in the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I made a challenge run once. Full party maxed out FFVI run.
> 
> 
> It was easy as hell.



not as easy as the gameshark infinite hp/mp/stats run for VII.


she did the right thing....at the time.....no not really. But she is hawt so all is forgiven.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 9, 2011)

FF IX Garnet only challenge is really fun if you get past the first annoying low levels and grind like hell.I really should thank the "tent ticks" on enemy bosses for helping a lot XD


----------



## Daedus (Aug 9, 2011)

Just picked up IX again from PSN, actually.  I had forgotten how much fun it was.  Sure, Zidane's a bit of a fruitcake but he's nowhere near as brooding and sulky as Squall was.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you even make the comparison between the two? Zidane's all about stealing shit and hitting on bitches, all the bitches. Squall's all about pushing people away and being a sarcastic ass. In the most general definitions anyways


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> not as easy as the gameshark infinite hp/mp/stats run for VII.
> 
> 
> 
> she did the right thing....at the time.....no not really. But she is hawt so all is forgiven.



You're on. 


I'm going to come up with a run so incredibly easy that even a toddler could beat it.


The infinite gear, all maxed stats, all learned magic, level 99 FFVI run. Everyone will be equipped with either gem box economizer or genji glove/offering with dual Illuminas. Plus: Super Mog.


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 10 reminds me why I want to punch Nomura at times.



It reminds  me why I don't go to church...


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 9, 2011)

FF VI a.k.a. FF IV... that game just rock it's the best rpg of all times storywise, I even remember it having the "3D" intro scene, and that was just sooooo ahead of it's time.
On the other hand gameplaywise FFVII/FFXII rule the genre.
FF series is on whole different level and mediocre FF game > pretty much every other game in JRPG genre...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> FF VI a.k.a. FF IV... that game just rock it's the best rpg of all times storywise, I even remember it having the "3D" intro scene, and that was just sooooo ahead of it's time.
> On the other hand gameplaywise FFVII/FFXII rule the genre.
> FF series is on whole different level and mediocre FF game > pretty much every other game in JRPG genre...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 9, 2011)

wasn't ff6 like ff3 in US or something AFAIK ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, but I have no idea what he's saying.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

*The Storytellers' Favorite Fantasies*
from GameInformer's FFXIII-2 five page July coverage

*Yoshinori Kitase, producer*
*Favorite Game:* _FFVII_
*Favorite Character:* _Cloud_

*Motomu Toriyama, director*
*Favorite Game:* _Final Fantasy X_
*Favorite Character:* _Lightning_

*Isamu Komikokuryo, art director*
*Favorite Game:* _FFIII_
*Favorite Character:* _Fran_

*Yuusuke Matsui, battle director*
*Favorite Game:* _Final Fantasy XI_
*Favorite Character:* _Terra_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Some of those are weird.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Kitase's and Toriyama's picks were obvious. Then again, I had FFVII and FFX in my Top 5 RPGs of all time and I like Lightning. Maybe me and Kitase and Toriyama are soul-bro-mates. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, but FFIII and FFXI are odd choices for favorites. FFIII is a great game though, I guess I can't really fault him.

Fran as a favorite character is . I know why he picked her.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Hell, I always say Fran is the best character in FFXII...which is quite sad when you think about it.

Finally someone agrees with me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2011)

He is the dude in charge of art but come on. There are many better-looking women than Fran.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2011)

Also Larsa is the best character in XII.

And cuter than Fran.

But then again, I just don't find Fran attractive.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Fran is nothing but an exposed small brown ass with some bunny ears.

Balthier, Larsa and to a lesser degree Basch are the only protagonists worth shit in that wretched game.

Rosa > Fran.
Rosa's a hoe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate Rosa too.

But I agree with your  views on the good protagonists in XII.

Please accept my useless Rep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Plenty of FF girls are hotter than Fran, but Fran hits on two fetishes: furries and asses.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Yet Fran ass barely even qualifies to be described as such.
Shes barely furry too, just has some fucking bunny ear shit going on. 

A chocobo has more ass than fran.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2011)

I have heard tell of Chocobo X Tifa fanfiction...


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Cecil love hos huh enso?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yet Fran ass barely even qualifies to be described as such.
> Shes barely furry too, just has some fucking bunny ear shit going on.
> 
> A chocobo has more ass than fran.



True enough, but she still qualifies for both. And she's at least female. 



Chocobos.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cecil love hos huh enso?





This is definitely a hoes uniform. 
She got a cape to whip you with or to tie her in for bondage.
Can just pull that shit to the side for easy access to crotch.
She's got horns on her shoulder in case your into masochism.
Shes got some kind of hip shit with beads on it for anal play.
Full fledged hooker.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't forget that she probably gave Kain some of dat on the side too. Golbez probably "raped" her too. Ceodore is probably Golbez or Kain's kid.


EDIT: Btw why isnt there a NTR doujin of Rosa x Kain or Rosa x Golbez?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

What the hell am I reading in here?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

That Rosa and Rydia are hos.

Rosa is Cecil's, Kain's, and Golbez's main cum dump.

Rydia is Cecil's and Edward's cum dump on the side.

They also got that ho swag.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

You're going to hell. Rydia is a little girl!


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Get the fuck out of here with that bull.


A walking cum dump.

Now Yuna is a lady I can bring to the moms you know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Pervert.

Ultros is the only thing manly enough to jam Rydia and he isn't even a man.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish there was a tentacle Doujin of Ultros, Maria, Yuna, and Lebreau.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2011)

what is this bullshit I read?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

I like me some Ultros tentacle rape porns. :33


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ultros Porn_ 









Pretty orgasmic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Bluecoat filtering.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what is this bullshit I read?



Porn speak child, go back to bed.

Now about Ultros x Celes...he can use that tentacle in that hole there...maybe use another one in that hole there...m'kay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if Ultros has a separate, giant penis or if he just unsheathes his penises from his tentacles when needed.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

No, his tentacles has suckers on them...for sucking purposes. And I think his tentacles has cum glands so he can bust one in their face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

His tentacles are dual-purpose. You don't really expect Ultros to be confined to just one or the other, do you? 

He's omnipotent.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

His tentacles have potency alright...Rosa told us.


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this has to be reminded


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

You're either in or you're out, there is no halfway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

boy this thread suddenly went south. I wonder what sorry ass character could have caused this.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

You do not have a taste for quality.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You do not have a taste for quality.



Your opinion is void since you refuse to start the mafia game.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm waiting until I have a full day off. I don't want to extend the phase every single day phase / night phase like other mods do. I like to have a seamless game without that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> boy this thread suddenly went south. I wonder what sorry ass character could have caused this.



I think I found the culprit:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm waiting until I have a full day off. I don't want to extend the phase every single day phase / night phase like other mods do. I like to have a seamless game without that.



I call BS, now away with you.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I found the culprit:



I am sorry CMX, but clearly you are biased and this topic clearly can not take your..."testimony" or "proof" seriously. while we see that stupid squid with 3 women....one of them underage. I am quite sure none of them wanted to be with it either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

You're just jealous that Ultros has supreme mack skills.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're just jealous that Ultros has supreme mack skills.



Rape is not a skill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

It is when you're raping 8 girls at the same time. Takes a lot of practice and dexterity.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

I appall such a thing. Gilgamesh knows how to keep it classy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Well he knows how to retreat like a pro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well he knows how to retreat like a pro.



He is merely sparing the party's feelings by leaving quickly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

He's a puss.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's a puss.



YOU CAN'T CALL HIM THAT! HE HAS BEEN IN OVER 10 GAMES AND COUNTING! AND HAS TAPPED MORE ASS THEN ULTROS COULD EVER GET!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Difference being Ultros can tap 8 asses at once. Minimum. Gilgamesh wishes he could get as much as him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Difference being Ultros can tap 8 asses at once. Minimum. Gilgamesh wishes he could get as much as him.



HE HAS 8 FREAKIN ARMS!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Ultros is almighty. 8 tentacles >>> your Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Gilgamesh might be able to grab 8 women but he can't pleasure them all at the same time.


Ultros can.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ultros is almighty. 8 tentacles >>> your Gilgamesh.



NO! YOUR WRONG AND YOUR OPINION IS ALREADY VOID. STFU AWESOME!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh might be able to grab 8 women but he can't pleasure them all at the same time.
> 
> 
> Ultros can.



Your right....he can pleasure 10. He vibrates his pointer and middle finger. And then uses...you know...the thing Ultros does not have....HIS DICK to pleasure his favorite. And gives a special lady the tongue. And he can give them children...he already has experience as a father.


Gilgamesh>Ultros.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Irrefutable proof Gilgamesh > Ultros


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> NO! YOUR WRONG AND YOUR OPINION IS ALREADY VOID. STFU AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultros has 8 son


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ultros has 8 son



Ultros is a stupid squid who squirts ink. That is very unattractive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Squids have 10 tentacles (technically 2 tentacles and 8 "arms"). Ultros is an octopus.


But I'm sure Ultros has a giant whale dick, too. And a tongue. He can pleasure 12 girls at the same time (the 12th via his sexual aura that is so powerful it makes you come if he makes eye contact).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2011)

I was never a huge fan of Paine but she's the best Sephiroth Cosplayer I've ever seen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

She looks like less of a dyke with dat ass showin'.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2011)

Well maybe she _is_ a dyke. Ever think about that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Squids have 10 tentacles (technically 2 tentacles and 8 "arms"). Ultros is an octopus.
> 
> 
> But I'm sure Ultros has a giant whale dick, too. And a tongue. He can pleasure 12 girls at the same time (the 12th via his sexual aura that is so powerful it makes you come if he makes eye contact).



You know what you son of a-



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I was never a huge fan of Paine but she's the best Sephiroth Cosplayer I've ever seen.



Oooj....booty....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I have contemplated the thought that all three of the FFX-2 girls are lesbians together.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have contemplated the thought that all three of the FFX-2 girls are lesbians together.



Then I would credit Paine for this and my approval of her rises.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, she turned them all into lesbians with her dykish ways. 

Only Ultros can haul them back into heterosexuality now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, she turned them all into lesbians with her dykish ways.
> 
> *Only Ultros can haul them back into heterosexuality now.*



More like scar them so badly they never have sex with anybody again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Once you go Ultros you never go.. uhh... whatever rhymes with Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Once you go Ultros you never go.. uhh... *whatever rhymes with Ultros.*



See he does not even have a good rhyme to his name! Fail!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

What rhymes with Gilgamesh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What rhymes with Gilgamesh?



I am not here to talk about the past. Man your petty.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What rhymes with Gilgamesh?



Gilga*mesh*
refresh?
horseflesh
gooseflesh
Silva's fresh
Silva's flesh

Chillin wit Gilgamesh eating some horseflesh spent on Silva's flesh, and jizzed on her too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Most of those don't actually rhyme with Gilgamesh.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most of those don't actually rhyme with Gilgamesh.



They rhyme enough


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Ensoriki gets a rep after I pass some around.


Gilgamesh Wins.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah Im surrounded by green


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2011)

Ultros doesn't need some shitty rhyme to make him better than Gilgamesh.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

He needs pants.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ultros doesn't need some shitty rhyme to make him better than Gilgamesh.



Is this surrender I am hearing from Ultros?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh cries and dreams a ghost,
Gilgamesh runs from the enemy host,
Gilgamesh knows whom he fears most,
He cries the name, he screams "Ultros!"


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh cries and dreams a ghost,
> Gilgamesh runs from the enemy host,
> Gilgamesh knows whom he fears most,
> He cries the name, he screams "Ultros!"



THOSE DO NOT RHYME!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I want PSX on my phone! 

I imagine a ring that resembles the Hydra Emblem from Marvel.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> THOSE DO NOT RHYME!!!


English's hard for you?


CrazyMoronX said:


> I want PSX on my phone!
> 
> I imagine a ring that resembles the Hydra Emblem from Marvel.



I thought of something similar

and Hydra are cool.

Oh, the Android phones run most consoles, up to psx.

I think I've seen a DS emu for Android too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had a few emulators on my phone, actually. GBA, SNES, and SNES. I just hate the controls so I've never really played them beyond testing to see they actually work quite well.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

I woudn't mind having medicore controls really. And I'm in much need of a new phone really It's gonna be either a htc desire, or if I'm low on cash a zte blade.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Final Fantasy series should start using skits like the Tales series.
No more meaningless small talk, just shove it in a skit and give us plot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

I have never played any game in the tales eries. what is this skit you speak of?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Essentially you know when games will have you having all this tripe conversation in the middle of shit?

Instead of that, you keep your plot seperate from the tripe shit, by having it so when your walking around the town/world map you'll get a little que to press the skit button, press it and then you can see those side conversations between characters instead of having it in your plot.

Secondly you can slap in more character development without slowing the pacing of the game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Tales skits are so dumb though. I never paid any attention to that shit after the 10th one or so. 

Lazy man's character development.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2011)

hhhhhhhhmmmmm but isn't that basically like FF9's A.T.E?


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

I loved those A.T.E's in IX :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

anyone played that sequel to IV?

is it any good?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> anyone played that sequel to IV?
> 
> is it any good?



if you like killing god.

then again, there's grandiaa better series for that


----------



## BVB (Aug 11, 2011)

I recently flashed my PSP so now I'm playing all RPG's .. and the IV remake is one of those


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot about that game. I should play that.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

I need to get that Grandia 2 working

I have to replay it.

< is still torned between liking G1's plot over G2

A merge of those would booooo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

What's wrong with it? I mean, why isn't it working? I haven't had the chance to install mine yet.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's wrong with it? I mean, why isn't it working? I haven't had the chance to install mine yet.



Seems to be heavily crashing on Win7, or just on my laptop. After the fight with Millenia, at the beginning it ust crashes. Actually, it crashes upon her executing the video for Wings of Valmar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

This does not bode well.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I might simply instal myself a brand new Win7 Ultimate and run that bitch in XP mode

Ain't no issues stopping me from playing mah Grandia
Then again, that's why I played Grandia 1, so maybe it's not that bad. Maybe it's fate.

< goes to receive an uber sword from fairies


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

Get the fucking PS2 version and call it a day...damn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

If I had problems I'll let you know.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Get the fucking PS2 version and call it a day...damn.



I'm not paying for a game I already have

It's just software issues. Perhaps there's already a solution for that. Haven't tried it for a year or so.

Besides, I need to finish FFXII before I get to uni, hopfully.



CrazyMoronX said:


> If I had problems I'll let you know.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm playing FFVII right now and I'm stuck at the Temple of the ancients. The maze there is a bit confusing. What level should I be in order to efficiently beat the bosses there?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I'm playing FFVII right now and I'm stuck at the Temple of the ancients. The maze there is a bit confusing. What level should I be in order to efficiently beat the bosses there?



Doesn't really matter if you have ~lvl 3 limits, and everyone's ona  hyper potion


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 11, 2011)

Just beat Tactics A2. I beat about half the quests. The story was so bland that my Bangaa main outshone all the main characters. The kid from the first Tactics Advance did not age well...

There was a certain satisfaction having my Summoner doublecast with bloodprice on the first turn wiping out most of the enemy. 

Now just have to wait for VI to come in from gamefly...


----------



## Deimos (Aug 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I'm playing FFVII right now and I'm stuck at the Temple of the ancients. The maze there is a bit confusing. What level should I be in order to efficiently beat the bosses there?



Do you have Tifa's Powersoul and the Death Sentence enemy skill?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

Marche was in TA2?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Doesn't really matter if you have ~lvl 3 limits, and everyone's ona  hyper potion



I have Cloud and Tifa on the second level 2 limits, I think they're close to level 3 though. Aeris is at level 1.



Deimos said:


> Do you have Tifa's Powersoul and the Death Sentence enemy skill?



I thought you couldn't get the powersoul till disc 2. Doesn't the death sentence only work like 10% of the time?


----------



## Deimos (Aug 12, 2011)

Nah you get Powersoul before you kill Materia Keeper in Nibelheim. Equip Powersoul and use Death Sentence on Tifa.

[YOUTUBE]8Ym3pW2nFCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

tanukibeast said:


> Just beat Tactics A2. I beat about half the quests. The story was so bland that my Bangaa main outshone all the main characters. The kid from the first Tactics Advance did not age well...
> 
> There was a certain satisfaction having my Summoner doublecast with bloodprice on the first turn wiping out most of the enemy.
> 
> Now just have to wait for VI to come in from gamefly...



I never did get very far in FFTA2. I didn't like it that much for some reason. Maybe it's time to give it another shot now that I have no games at all to play.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Nah you get Powersoul before you kill Materia Keeper in Nibelheim. Equip Powersoul and use Death Sentence on Tifa.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8Ym3pW2nFCg[/YOUTUBE]



Danggggggg thats really powerful haha. You just use death sentence on Tifa and it pretty much makes her god?


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I have Cloud and Tifa on the second level 2 limits, I think they're close to level 3 though. Aeris is at level 1.



Getting everyone to lvl3 limits is more or less 30 minutes of work. But lvl 2 should e good enough. Just have a high a level as you can and you'll be cool. Are you having any problems with the random encounters?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

What is this death sentence bullshit?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2011)

Did anyone get Final Fantasy Tactics for the iphone/pod? I want it but I heard it was extremely buggy and laggy.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

About A2
Luso was a terrible character and square-enix should feel bad for designing him.
Worse yet they put Luso and Vaan in the same game so you get double the shit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ugh....I know. Wait though what was that about Marche being in A2??


----------



## Deimos (Aug 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Danggggggg thats really powerful haha. You just use death sentence on Tifa and it pretty much makes her god?





CrazyMoronX said:


> What is this death sentence bullshit?



It's a power-up the weapon has. When Tifa has low HP, she gets a damage x2 bonus. If she has the Death Sentence status, she gets a x4 bonus. You can stack both for a x8 bonus. In the video, she was hitting Deathblow too so that's a whooping damage x16, explaining the ohko.

Later in the game you get a Curse Ring, which not only increases all your stats by a lot, but also makes you start battles with the Death Sentence status on. Guess who you're gonna give it to...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2011)

Deimos said:


> It's a power-up the weapon has. When Tifa has low HP, she gets a damage x2 bonus. If she has the Death Sentence status, she gets a x4 bonus. You can stack both for a x8 bonus. In the video, she was hitting Deathblow too so that's a whooping damage x16, explaining the ohko.
> 
> Later in the game you get a Curse Ring, which not only increases all your stats by a lot, but also makes you start battles with the Death Sentence status on. *Guess who you're gonna give it to...*



Ruby Weapon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

King Ultros! 

Wait, I mean Tifa. I guess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> King Ultros!
> 
> Wait, I mean Tifa. I guess.



Tifa would punch Ultros in his big ugly buck toothed head.


----------



## Nois (Aug 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tifa would punch Ultros in his big ugly buck toothed head.



From Ultros with love:ho

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Deimos (Aug 12, 2011)

Stop using Tifa and Ultros in the same sentence. D:

Oops~


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, Marche turns out to be the teacher that sends Luso to the library right before summer vacation. He talks about how he remembers his adventures at the end. 

@CMX If you do try it again, make sure you get dual-wield as soon as possible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> From Ultros with love:ho
> 
> I hope you enjoy it



How dare you put the fresh prince in the same image as ultros.



Deimos said:


> Stop using Tifa and Ultros in the same sentence. D:
> 
> Oops~


----------



## Piekage (Aug 13, 2011)

tanukibeast said:


> Yeah, Marche turns out to be the teacher that sends Luso to the library right before summer vacation. He talks about how he remembers his adventures at the end.
> 
> @CMX If you do try it again, make sure you get dual-wield as soon as possible.



That was his friend Mewt actually.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hated Mewt. He was such a pussy and the boss was BS. Three Totema's!?!?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Holy shit Marche grew out of that pretty bootyboy phase. Looks like a man. Oh wait mewt? Lol


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh wait that guy is niether of them. Holy shit mewt grew up pretty pussy.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 13, 2011)

Speaking of FFTA, an interesting notion was brought up once... That Marche used the Grimoire to create the real Ivalice, thus setting FFTA up as the prequel to the entire Ivalice Alliance, which is supported by Vaan being in FFTA2, Montblanc being in XII and Luso being in Tactics.

I wonder if FFTA3 might go further into the origin and purpose of the Grimoires, given how many of them are clearly floating around in the "real world".


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Marche confirmed God of Ivalice. Pretty damn good for bootyshorts


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

This means that Ramza was made in Marche's image


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

What's wrong with bootyshorts?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Did I ever say something was wrong with them?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Seemed like you were implying there was.


> Pretty damn good for bootyshorts


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

No I said it was pretty damn good. Means it exceeded my expectations not that there was anything wrong with them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2011)

Fair enough then.


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, guess it was Mewt. It looks like he's got lipstick on. hmm


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2011)

Deimos said:


> It's a power-up the weapon has. When Tifa has low HP, she gets a damage x2 bonus. If she has the Death Sentence status, she gets a x4 bonus. You can stack both for a x8 bonus. In the video, she was hitting Deathblow too so that's a whooping damage x16, explaining the ohko.
> 
> Later in the game you get a Curse Ring, which not only increases all your stats by a lot, but also makes you start battles with the Death Sentence status on. Guess who you're gonna give it to...



........Holy Shit........

Haha but that'd make the game a bit too easy. Although it'd be really useful for beating the Ruby and Emerald weapons.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, usually you already hit the damage limit with everyone when you fight those so this won't be much help. What can help though is a bunch of Hero Elixirs (there aren't many but you could use the W-Item glitch to dupe them :x) to make your team _really_ godlike. There are special techniques for the Weapons. It's possible to ohko Emerald and you can beat Ruby very fast using lucky 7777.

The game _is_ easy if you know a few tricks. Getting Beta from Midgar Zolom when you first get to the world map really helps.


----------



## Nois (Aug 14, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Well, usually you already hit the damage limit with everyone when you fight those so this won't be much help. What can help though is a bunch of Hero Elixirs (there aren't many but you could use the W-Item glitch to dupe them :x) to make your team _really_ godlike. There are special techniques for the Weapons. It's possible to ohko Emerald and you can beat Ruby very fast using lucky 7777.
> 
> The game _is_ easy if you know a few tricks. Getting Beta from Midgar Zolom when you first get to the world map really helps.



Beta ohkos a lot of shit early in the game.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a strategy to get the lucky 7777, without relying on luck?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 14, 2011)

damn stuck on Ultros on Ff6. what lvl should i be at? I think im like 18-20. try grinding and see whatll happen.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 14, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Is there a strategy to get the lucky 7777, without relying on luck?



There are many ways. You can use Chocobuckle. Quickly set it to 11 or 22 if you haven't fled from many battles, max your HP, manipulate Cactuar and use 1000 Needles to get your HP to 6999, use pots to get to 7799 then use Chocobuckle on yourself. Or you could use the Cat's Bell accessory to get 154 HP and Demi it to 77 then raise it to 7777. Or you can lower your attack/increase your defense and hit yourself, etc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> damn stuck on Ultros on Ff6. what lvl should i be at? I think im like 18-20. try grinding and see whatll happen.



You....gotta be....shitting....me. This better not be the first Ultros fight or I am kicking your ass.


----------



## Nois (Aug 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You....gotta be....shitting....me. This better not be the first Ultros fight or I am kicking your ass.



   .


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You....gotta be....shitting....me. This better not be the first Ultros fight or I am kicking your ass.



Why? **


Oh, guys you got to listen to this man! Mega Ran is on that awesome shit man with his FFVII themed raps. FFVII so good people rap to it, eat your heart out FFVI.











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - One Winged Angel (feat Storyville)











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - Cry of the Planet











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - Absolute (feat. Ilyas and Maja)











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - The Turks (feat. Dale Chase)











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - Cid (feat. Phil Harmonic)











Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception - Birth of a God (feat. MC Pennywise and Devastate)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vchahrxLI5Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
"Tifa" (FF7 Rap) Random (Mega Ran) and Lost Perception


From Mega Ran's Black Materia album. He got the nick Mega Ran from his Megaman themed raps...which are even more awesome. That Splashwoman is off the chain.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You....gotta be....shitting....me. This better not be the first Ultros fight or I am kicking your ass.



yeah at the opera. and shit i gotta fight him more than once. lol i blame edgar fucking pussy is always dying on me and it go to revive then bam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why? **



Because he is not hard!...AT ALL!



> Oh, guys you got to listen to this man! Mega Ran is on that awesome shit man with his FFVII themed raps. FFVII so good people rap to it, eat your heart out FFVI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will listen to them.



Itachifan727 said:


> yeah at the opera. and shit i gotta fight him more than once. lol i blame edgar fucking pussy is always dying on me and it go to revive then bam.



are you not healing or something? what are your levels? 18-20 right? That should be overkill!


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Esura... those songs...


----------



## Beastly (Aug 15, 2011)

Those raps were really good. I liked the One winged Angel one the most.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Those raps were really good. I liked the One winged Angel one the most.



What he said. I am putting that one in sig.


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the Cry of the Planet's and Aerith's beats. And dat flow in Absolute and Tifa.

There is some more but I just posted the best of them.

Oh, and if you haven't played FFVII (lol who hasn't) just know all these songs have hella spoilers in the lyrics.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Cry and the turks were my second best ones. the flow for turks is the best one.


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh fuck it, I'm going to post Mega Ran's Splashwoman cause its awesome regardless of the thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCJ0-hyJ-YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh shit, I mentioned the Aerith song without even posting it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy1ieM1O8tg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is by far my favorite beat wise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> damn stuck on Ultros on Ff6. what lvl should i be at? I think im like 18-20. try grinding and see whatll happen.


Don't worry about the levels so much, worry about your skills and magic. He's weak to thunder and doesn't particularly care for fire either.

Just dedicate one person to healing the team and you should be okay. If possible have everyone have some thunder attack.


VastoLorDae said:


> You....gotta be....shitting....me. This better not be the first Ultros fight or I am kicking your ass.



Despite what you might think Ultros can be fairly tough even in a game with overpowered gods like FFVI.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah splash woman one had some funk. And The one Winged angel beat still beats the aeris one.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Despite what you might think Ultros can be fairly tough even in a game with overpowered gods like FFVI.



Since when!? Seriously drill tunneler was tougher then him...and really he is not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

You shut up. Ultros is awesome.


Gilgamesh, on the other hand.  He was such failure fodder in every game he appeared in except for FFXII. It only took them seven games to give that little loser decent abilities.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah splash woman one had some funk. And The one Winged angel beat still beats the aeris one.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when!? Seriously drill tunneler was tougher then him...and really he is not.



I only had rpoblems with ANY bosses in FF IX and X, the rest I am usually too overpowered to be afraid of.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 15, 2011)

Gahh just defeated Calcabrina (finally ;_ on IV and then got killed by Golbez straight afterwards 

@Esura (well, your sig XD) - The new Alice game rocks  Flippin' long though XD


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

I still have XII to finish, got stuck at the Pharos and dropped the game for over a month now. I'm busy reading and doing other stuff


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

They have a magazine? 

And it's covering Deus Ex?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

I want a FFT version Mog plushie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You shut up. Ultros is awesome.
> 
> 
> Gilgamesh, on the other hand.  He was such failure fodder in every game he appeared in except for FFXII. It only took them seven games to give that little loser decent abilities.








Nois said:


> I only had rpoblems with ANY bosses in FF IX and X, the rest I am usually too overpowered to be afraid of.



codebreaker abuser....


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> codebreaker abuser....



I just grind very early in the games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I want a FFT version Mog plushie


I want one, too, but I want mine to look more like Mog from FFVI.


VastoLorDae said:


> codebreaker abuser....


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want one, too, but I want mine to look more like Mog from FFVI.



I like them Ivalice Mogs goofier and that ball on the antlerpek

VI Mog is a baws tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I just grind very early in the games



Grinding is irrelevant.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I want one, too, but I want mine to look more like Mog from FFVI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I never really cared for them. They look a little gay.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

I loved Ivalice, till that shit that is FFXII appeared.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I really hated what they did to Moogles in that game. Otherwise I think it's an okay universe. At least it has Chocobos in it.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

the universe was fine.. just FFXII was shit.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

I never really get what people have against XII. It's basically a single player mmo, with the main party being a cluster of war-butthurt people. They don't interact because there's not much they have in common, besides their goals, which are weird too.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Plot's lame. Majority of the characters suck. Vaan looks like a prostitute.
Didn't feel the battle system.
World still felt empty regardless of it's size.
No incentive to play the game because gambits played it for me.
Music...well I forgot about the music of FFXII...that should say something.
Felt like it took to long to get to places.
Asche should've been naked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

MMOs suck. Maybe that's it. 


I actually liked FFXII for a while. It just got kind of dull toward the end.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Should've been some love connection between vaan and asch. When those two first met and vaan caught asch jumping from the guards I thought that could start something but I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 15, 2011)

I dunno 12 just makes me rage. hard. I remember being stuck on this ice boss or something...LOL I was bad at the game though  All i did  was get lvl three quickenings and just spam those till it died...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably not as bad as I was. I just used Berserk on everyone and cure and went through everything with that. I didn't even bother trying to use summons or magic or anything.


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MMOs suck. Maybe that's it.
> 
> 
> I actually liked FFXII for a while. It just got kind of dull toward the end.



This is the only thing I could really find to persecute the game.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably not as bad as I was. I just used Berserk on everyone and cure and went through everything with that. I didn't even bother trying to use summons or magic or anything.



Sounds like me

Vaan Berserked
Asche cure bot
Penelo, Buff bot

I just moved Vaan around the map, and let everything get auto attacked and then moved on.
Game was booooring


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty much.

It reminds me of FFVIII in the way that I really only beat the game with one move with one character and everyone else sucked.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> It reminds me of FFVIII in the way that I really only beat the game with one move with one character and everyone else sucked.



squall and leonheart on disc 1 => gg?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Squall and some sword move that did 9999 damage. It was like the one I used in FFIX with Steiner. Darkside Slash or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> squall and leonheart on disc 1 => gg?



God, don't even remind me of gg.

Though I am tired of them fucking with mah anime.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

what anime are you talking about?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> what anime are you talking about?



Sacred seven.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe I should play FFVIII again while I'm at it. I still have the PC version.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I should play FFVIII again while I'm at it. I still have the PC version.



I've played it last year, after reading that "squall is dead after disc1 and everything is his dream"-theory.. kinda makes a litlle bit of sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Plot's lame. Majority of the characters suck. Vaan looks like a prostitute.
> Didn't feel the battle system.
> World still felt empty regardless of it's size.
> No incentive to play the game because gambits played it for me.
> ...



Thats ensoriki for you....making all the sense in the world. Though it was not to....bad. Its still better then 13...I am sorry people I tried playing it, I will eventually play the rest of it, but man you wanna talk about bad...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I've played it last year, after reading that "squall is dead after disc1 and everything is his dream"-theory.. kinda makes a litlle bit of sense.



I've never read such a thing. 

I have read some other weird theories but I forgot them all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never read such a thing.
> 
> I have read some other weird theories but I forgot them all.



So do I. I have some theories about all final fantasies if anyone believes that stupid theory. Wanna k now them?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never read such a thing.
> 
> I have read some other weird theories but I forgot them all.



the squall is dead is a nice mindfuck, but I don't think SE would make a game that convoluted.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never read such a thing.
> 
> I have read some other weird theories but I forgot them all.







VastoLorDae said:


> So do I. I have some theories about all final fantasies if anyone believes that stupid theory. Wanna k now them?



gimme the links 



Nois said:


> the squall is dead is a nice mindfuck, but I don't think SE would make a game that convoluted.



well it would make VIII a lot better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So do I. I have some theories about all final fantasies if anyone believes that stupid theory. Wanna k now them?


I have a theory called The Unifying Principle of Ultros and Quantum Reality.


Want to read it? 


Nois said:


> the squall is dead is a nice mindfuck, but I don't think SE would make a game that convoluted.



Sure they would. But they'd cleverly mask it as a regular game and leave it to the fans to make up copious amounts of bullshit years later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure they would. But they'd cleverly mask it as a regular game and leave it to the fans to make up copious amounts of bullshit years later.



Well ya know, we gamers have no life.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Truth is all Final Fantasies were created by Marche.
After he created Ivalice, he played with the book some more for shits and giggles and created all the other Final Fantasies.
If you look carefully you will see Marche in every FF.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Truth is all Final Fantasies were created by Marche.
> After he created Ivalice, he played with the book some more for shits and giggles and created all the other Final Fantasies.
> If you look carefully you will see Marche in every FF.



every generic blonde could be marche, you're right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> gimme the links



No link, just my own spin off from squall is dead.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a theory called The Unifying Principle of Ultros and Quantum Reality.
> 
> 
> Want to read it?



I DON'T READ CRACKPOT THEORIES!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> every generic blonde could be marche, you're right.



You have seen the truth.
You cannot unsee the truth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No link, just my own spin off from squall is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T READ CRACKPOT THEORIES!



It's really good though. 


It basically states that Ultros originally created the Final Fantasy Universe and, in a fight with the embodiment of the Void, he lost one of his tentacles which was swallowed up and sent into the FFVIverse and became what we know as Ultros.

The Prime Ultros has only 7 tentacles which represent the different Final Fantasy Universes (the 8th tentacle being the in-game Ultros):

1) Primary Numbered Games (1-X, XII, XIII)
2) Tactics (FFT, FFTA)
3) MMORPGs (FFXI, FFXIV)
4) Bastardizations (FFMQ, FF Adventure)
5) Spin-offs (FFVII: Dirge of Cerberus, Dissidia)
6) Sequels (FFX-2, FFXIII-2, FFIV: After Years)
7) Cop-outs (Cyrstal Chronicles, Advent Children, and everything else)

Ultros IS Final Fantasy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's really good though.
> 
> 
> It basically states that Ultros originally created the Final Fantasy Universe and, in a fight with the embodiment of the Void, he lost one of his tentacles which was swallowed up and sent into the FFVIverse and became what we know as Ultros.
> ...



That theory is quite quaint and I am sorry that I read it! You sir are a madman and question your credentials!


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

I seriously don't understand this hype you have for both characters.

Both are completely mediocre.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

They do it so they have a reason to talk.
We all know Ramza, Marche and to a lesser extent Zack are the only ones worth talking about.

Ramza should've butt fucked Teta.
That would of level'd her up enough to tank that arrow.
Why isn't Ramza in Dissidia anyways? They have time for Vaan but not Ramza?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That theory is quite quaint and I am sorry that I read it! You sir are a madman and question your credentials!



Live mah man CMX alone


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Vaan's got a number Ramza doesn't 

Also those spray on abs


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's really good though.
> 
> 
> It basically states that Ultros originally created the Final Fantasy Universe and, in a fight with the embodiment of the Void, he lost one of his tentacles which was swallowed up and sent into the FFVIverse and became what we know as Ultros.
> ...



Shit that actually makes sense! 

+re--"you must spread some rep around before giving it to CMX again." WTF AGAIN LOL!?


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I seriously don't understand this hype you have for both characters.
> 
> Both are completely mediocre.



Well your half right. I also do not see the appeal of Ultros. Gilgamesh on the other hand is loads better. How you do not reconize this is puzzling to me though.



ensoriki said:


> They do it so they have a reason to talk.
> We all know Ramza, Marche and to a lesser extent Zack are the only ones worth talking about.
> 
> Ramza should've butt fucked Teta.
> ...



 Marshe!? a Marshe!? A fucking nmarshe!?



Nois said:


> Live mah man CMX alone



He is insane.


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

I would eat Lightning's poontang.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I would eat Ultros as a tasty snack.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 16, 2011)

Time to start a flame war 

Jk

But which did you guys find better, FF7 or FFIX?


inb4someoneaskedthisbefore


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is my answer.



Esura said:


> See, I knew someone could say something nice about me here. I'll rep you in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Ok, as promised, my top five RPG list. I'm going to be real on this.
> ...


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 16, 2011)

Mah game-q says final fantasy vi is very low in availability. It ships tomorrow. Fingers crossed it changes before then. Otherwise, I get Chrono Trigger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I think overall I enjoyed FFVII more than I did FFIX, but that's just me. 

I still need to replay FFIX though to make a 100% un-biased claim that isn't due to nostalgia/memory. My replay of FFVII was less than stellar.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of ordering an old Final Fantasy game for the ps2 off of amazon. Which would be the better choice FFX or FFXII?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello, I forget if I posted here before, but I started on the FF series with Final Fantasy VII. It was my first love. I'm replaying FF7, and starting on Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I'm thinking of ordering an old Final Fantasy game for the ps2 off of amazon. Which would be the better choice FFX or FFXII?


FFX.

I think it has more replay value at least and I did finish that one. FFXII is good, but I'd say most agree that FFX is better.


Ruby Moon said:


> Hello, I forget if I posted here before, but I started on the FF series with Final Fantasy VII. It was my first love. I'm replaying FF7, and starting on Final Fantasy VI.



Keep us updated. I'm interested to see what you think about FFVI.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

::sigh:: My PS2 just isn't what it was before...

I'm still getting used to Final Fantasy VI. What I like about it so far is that I don't have to keep Terra (Tina?) in my party all the time. That, and the cast of characters. Locke and Shadow are my favorites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, you can use any characters you fucking want. Any of them. And you got so many wonderful choices.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 16, 2011)

terra >all.
morph, morph, morph


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I actually never even used morph. What was the point after you can dual cast and quick/ultima loop for 9999 damage over and over and over and over again?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

Does FFX have relatively the same battle system as FFVII and FFVIII? Cuz I was kinda dissapointed with FFXIII's auto battle system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Relatively, yes. I really hated FFXIII's battle system toward the end. I was okay with it at first but then it was just...


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

Morph? Ah...Terra's Esper form is ok, I guess. I actually enjoyed doing Setzer's Slots more, or if I wanted to end the battle in 5 seconds, I'd just have Shadow shrow Shuriken.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean haha. I just gave up at orphan's cradle. The bosses there have ridiculous amounts of hp not to mention stat boosts and whatnot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Morph? Ah...Terra's Esper form is ok, I guess. I actually enjoyed doing Setzer's Slots more, or if I wanted to end the battle in 5 seconds, I'd just have Shadow shrow Shuriken.


I hated Se[l]tzer. His slots were pretty crappy and his battle skills were also fairly crappy. He was okay with Fixed Dice, but I still never really used him.

My favorites to use were Sabin, Terra, Celes, Lock, Mog, Umaro, and Gogo. Yeah, I liked Gogo & Umaro, so what? 


Beastly said:


> Yeah I know what you mean haha. I just gave up at orphan's cradle. The bosses there have ridiculous amounts of hp not to mention stat boosts and whatnot.



Which one was that? I gave up right after you get into this building (that comes after a highway full of Behemoths) that is full of more Behemoths. I mean those things were bullshit. Not exactly hard just extremely tedious.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

You're talking about the part right before Orphan's cradle (The final place in the game). Yeah man the whole stagger system is very tedious. The bosses in orphan's cradle are remakes of the previous bosses in the game but with 10x more hp and really high stagger points.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

I happen to like Gogo. He's a hell of a lot more useful than that other child in the party, Relm. Edgar, of course, is great to use in any situation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Beastly said:


> You're talking about the part right before Orphan's cradle (The final place in the game). Yeah man the whole stagger system is very tedious. The bosses in orphan's cradle are remakes of the previous bosses in the game but with 10x more hp and really high stagger points.


Sounds horrible.  I'm glad I quit when I did.  I didn't really like staggering everything just to hurt them all the damn time.


Ruby Moon said:


> I happen to like Gogo. He's a hell of a lot more useful than that other child in the party, Relm. Edgar, of course, is great to use in any situation.



Edgar was pretty good, but I preferred Locke as he is super fast and can use Atma Weapon. 

I wish they made Cyan better. He was one of the better characters (character-wise) but his sword abilities, while powerful, were incredibly lame. Charge up bar? Really?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought Cyan would be a Badass Knight veteran who used a sword...and yet, that stupid charge bar...I can't stand it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

He had so much potential, too. 


I still like his moves it just takes so long to do them.  By the time the bar charges I could have used a character with Genji/Offering and easily cleared the battle.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He had so much potential, too.
> 
> 
> I still like his moves it just takes so long to do them.  By the time the bar charges I could have used a character with Genji/Offering and easily cleared the battle.



I still used him though. Just gave him the Genji gloves with dual swords. Just because he was such a badass.....lol the ending team out of the 6 times i've play it has always been Sabin, Cyan, Gau, and Gogo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Gau. 

I fucking hated Gau. I could never figure out which rages were any good. I didn't have the patience for it. So, in turn, I never used him. Nor did I really use Stragos much after Aqua Rake's usefulness wore out. Never used Relm or Setzer when I could avoid it and I usually pick Terra over Celes when building. I also didn't find much use for Shadow though I really liked his character.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gau.
> 
> I fucking hated Gau. I could never figure out which rages were any good. I didn't have the patience for it. So, in turn, I never used him. Nor did I really use Stragos much after Aqua Rake's usefulness wore out. Never used Relm or Setzer when I could avoid it and I usually pick Terra over Celes when building. I also didn't find much use for Shadow though I really liked his character.



lol I just liked Gau and his moves were kind of neat. I rarely used them though. Main used him as my healer...odd choice I know...since he was a berserker...what was I thinking? And I did this 6 times no less hahaha. Worked out in the end though. I NEVER used Relm or Stargos....omg I didn't like them. I hated it when I was forced to use them and Sezter at the end of the game....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

man I could not believe some people actually try to defend XIII. I am sorry....but it is the worst game in the main series no matter how hawt the women are.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> man I could not believe some people actually try to defend XIII. I am sorry....but it is the worst game in the main series no matter how hawt the women are.



You see. I am going to catch hate for this one. I prefer 13 over 9,2, and 5. Story is a big player for me and the stories in the others didnt mix well with me. Nor did 13's for that matter. However, Sazh awesomeness was enough to keep it afloat. Plus I actually enjoyed the gameplay....


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

FFXIII was good in terms of story, the gameplay should've been more like the previous ones though. I hope they make a remake of FFVII and FFVIII for PS3 HD graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> lol I just liked Gau and his moves were kind of neat. I rarely used them though. Main used him as my healer...odd choice I know...since he was a berserker...what was I thinking? And I did this 6 times no less hahaha. Worked out in the end though. I NEVER used Relm or Stargos....omg I didn't like them. I hated it when I was forced to use them and Sezter at the end of the game....



Gau as a healer?  I never thought of that. That's like trying to use Umaro as a magician.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gau as a healer?  I never thought of that. That's like trying to use Umaro as a magician.



Ya. It was a odd choice. However, the first time I played the game was when it was first released 17 years ago when I was 10, so in my defense I was young and stupid when I made that initial choice. Why did I continue to make the same choice later? I have no fucking idea, haha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Did he have some healing rages at least? I don' remember, I never used him enough to find out. I kept somehow picking the same one over and over despite believing I was trying new ones (kept throwing stones and scratching things).


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> man I could not believe *some people* actually try to defend XIII. I am sorry....but it is the worst game in the main series no matter how hawt the women are.



Is you trying to call me out?

I still stand by its quality.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did he have some healing rages at least? I don' remember, I never used him enough to find out. I kept somehow picking the same one over and over despite believing I was trying new ones (kept throwing stones and scratching things).



I believe he did. Been a long time since I last played FF6. I would spend DAYS getting him new abilities.... Not as bad as getting Blue Mage spells in FF11 though. I think I lost a year of my life to that.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

FFXII?  I can't talk to you anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> You see. I am going to catch hate for this one. I prefer 13 over 9,2, and 5. Story is a big player for me and the stories in the others didnt mix well with me. Nor did 13's for that matter. However, Sazh awesomeness was enough to keep it afloat. Plus I actually enjoyed the gameplay....



I am not going to give you flack for it...just disagree with you firmly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is you trying to call me out?
> 
> I still stand by its quality.



Not just you. Just a small group in general.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am not going to give you flack for it...just disagree with you firmly.


Well that is good, haha.



CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII?  I can't talk to you anymore.



Haha...I said FF11. hahaha. Not 12  But I am assuming that was a typo on ur part?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

FFXIII cannot be the worse as long as FFII, FFIII, and FFXII exist.

Also...


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not just you. Just a small group in general.



Small group of what? You do know there are _many_ FF fans who like FFXIII no?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually never even used morph. What was the point after you can dual cast and quick/ultima loop for 9999 damage over and over and over and over again?



nude terra.
fap fap fap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> Well that is good, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...I said FF11. hahaha. Not 12  But I am assuming that was a typo on ur part?


Actually that was a typo on my part. I mean FFXI. 

It's an MMORPG! 


Hugo Hill said:


> nude terra.
> fap fap fap



Seconded.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually that was a typo on my part. I mean FFXI.
> 
> It's an MMORPG!



Oh I see. I like MMORPG'S. I currently have FF14 as well. Nothing wrong with them. Why do you hate them so much?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I had some bad experiences with them. It started back when my friend had me play Everquest. I walked around for about an hours doing menial bullshit and got killed by a frost giant after trying to kill it for 30 minutes. 

The second time was with World of Warcraft where I spent 45 minutes trying to kill a bear. Just one bear. What the fuck?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had some bad experiences with them. It started back when my friend had me play Everquest. I walked around for about an hours doing menial bullshit and got killed by a frost giant after trying to kill it for 30 minutes.
> 
> The second time was with World of Warcraft where I spent 45 minutes trying to kill a bear. Just one bear. What the fuck?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had some bad experiences with them. It started back when my friend had me play Everquest. I walked around for about an hours doing menial bullshit and got killed by a frost giant after trying to kill it for 30 minutes.
> 
> The second time was with World of Warcraft where I spent 45 minutes trying to kill a bear. Just one bear. What the fuck?



Ya they can be painful. However, it is fun to go on adventures with your friends and shit. One of the only times I actually enjoy online video games. It doesnt even have to be friends and can be completely strangers. I have met and made friends with countless Japanese from playing FF11. It's quite a amazing thing. I even met my wife on FF11!!!! rofl


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't get it.



Your mind...

,,,fucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> Ya they can be painful. However, it is fun to go on adventures with your friends and shit. One of the only times I actually enjoy online video games. It doesnt even have to be friends and can be completely strangers. I have met and made friends with countless Japanese from playing FF11. It's quite a amazing thing. I even met my wife on FF11!!!! rofl



I wish I could meet a wife. 


I did meet this girl once and she refused to have sex with me. I kind of cried on her pillow that night and almost punched her.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could meet a wife.
> 
> 
> I did meet this girl once and she refused to have sex with me. I kind of cried on her pillow that night and almost punched her.



Rofl...wow man....thats...deep


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL wut...damn I didn't know you was a beater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't punch her though so technically I'm not. I'm more of a strangler. I like to get in there and feel them squirm. 


But I've never done that either, for the record, even though they all really deserve it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Small group of what? You do know there are _many_ FF fans who like FFXIII no?



yeah well you think xianghua has booty so....

but seriously man...it is a bad game.



Hugo Hill said:


> nude terra.
> fap fap fap





CrazyMoronX said:


> Seconded.



third


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

And stop fapping to a little GURL!! OH DA HUMANITEE!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

She has a to little booty. Its not small and firm...its non existent.

as for XIII...the battle system and auto play kills it. You gotta be to in love with the series to not see the flaws. Especially if you think XII is worst then XIII. Your insane Esura....in...sane.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't punch her though so technically I'm not. I'm more of a strangler. I like to get in there and feel them squirm.
> 
> 
> But I've never done that either, for the record, even though they all really deserve it.



Women are meant to be loved, not to be understood. _-Oscar Wilde_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

And slapped around a bit.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> She has a to little booty. Its not small and firm...its non existent.
> 
> as for XIII...the battle system and auto play kills it. You gotta be to in love with the series to not see the flaws. Especially if you think XII is worst then XIII. Your insane Esura....in...sane.



I would also rate 12 worse then 13 because of Vaan. MY GOD I hate him but the rest of the game makes up for him being a loser.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And slapped around a bit.



I take it you haven't had very many GF's in the past? lol


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> She has a to little booty. Its not small and firm...its non existent.
> 
> as for XIII...the battle system and auto play kills it. *You gotta be to in love with the series to not see the flaws.* Especially if you think XII is worst then XIII. Your insane Esura....in...sane.



Oh I'm well aware of the flaws. XII is meh, XIII is not imo, plain and simple. Such a chore to play through XII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> I take it you haven't had very many GF's in the past? lol



Maybe a couple.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe a couple.



Sorry to hear that. However, that would explain things, lol. 

*BACK ON TOPIC:*

FF13 is not bad. There are worse FF's then it. The End.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> Sorry to hear that. However, that would explain things, lol.
> 
> *BACK ON TOPIC:*
> 
> FF13 is not bad. There are worse FF's then it. The End.



yes true, like FFXI / XII / V / I / II / III / VIII


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> yes true, like FFXI / XII / V / I / II / III / VIII



I can give u all those except FF11....I loved that game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> yes true, like FFXI / XII / V / I / II / III / VIII





Minzara said:


> I can give u all those except FF11....I loved that game.



........oi those are horrible. all of those are better then 13. And really if you have to go all the way back then to try and make XIII look good...it just make it seem all the more worst then it already is.


Hell no its not better then VIII, V, or XII.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ........oi those are horrible. all of those are better then 13. And really if you have to go all the way back then to try and make XIII look good...it just make it seem all the more worst then it already is.
> 
> 
> Hell no its not better then VIII, V, or XII.



Wasn't saying I was agreeing with him. I just understood how he could hate them. LOL I only think 9, 5, and 2 are worse then FF13. That puts FF13 pretty low when compared to other FF's but its still one of my fav games. 


And FF11 is fucking awesome....the end.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

11 is a good game, people not liking monthly p2p mmo doesn't stop it from having one of the best stories.

Also I should slap Minzara for mention 9 and worse in the same sentence that does not have 'is not' inbetween.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> yes true, like FFXI / XII / V / I / II / III / VIII



I agree for the most part. FF12 is definitely better than 13 though.




Minzara said:


> Wasn't saying I was agreeing with him. I just understood how he could hate them. LOL I only think 9, 5, and 2 are worse then FF13. That puts FF13 pretty low when compared to other FF's but its still one of my fav games.
> 
> 
> And FF11 is fucking awesome....the end.




FF9 is one of the best ones.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

I will compromise and say II is probably as bad as XIII.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

I heard people say FFVI is the best. I never played it but from what I gather from Final Fantasy Dissidia, Kefka in my opinion fulfills the role of a FF villain to the fullest, and well Terra's awesome too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow i actually kinda like 2 and 1, but that was the GBA re-release with DoS included. I'm old school but three pisses me off. Cant get past Xervah or Xemnas or whatever they'll the bad guys name is in that one. SE and their X-named villains lately lool.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

FF6 is actually more of a American cult classic. It's really fucking popular in America but not Internationally. It's like America's FF5


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 11 is a good game, people not liking monthly p2p mmo doesn't stop it from having one of the best stories.
> 
> Also I should slap Minzara for mention 9 and worse in the same sentence that does not have 'is not' inbetween.






Awesome said:


> FF9 is one of the best ones.



Yes FF11 rocks but FF9 does not. lol I can't get past Kuja I am sorry. I have played the game 3 times now from start to finish. Still sucks....


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

And what is so wrong about kuja other than the way he looks?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kuja in dissida and zidane just creep me out with the EX forms. WTF are they super monkeys or something? Like Zidane even has  a tail when he's NOT transformed.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Kuja in dissida and zidane just creep me out with the EX forms. WTF are they super monkeys or something? Like Zidane even has  a tail when he's NOT transformed.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I will compromise and say II is probably as bad as XIII.



FFII, III, and FFXII are the only bad FFs, with FFXII being the worse.

Excluding MMO FFs because I haven't played them. While I wouldn't claim FFXIII is the best FF game...FFVII got that...it is sure as hell better than XII. I regret buying it day one. Such a fucking grindfest with a shit story. I tried playing it over a few days ago to do that Dustia shit and it just reminded me why I do not like FFXII.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not sure if serious.



Havent gotten to 9 yet. Just found the rom a couple days ago and got to disc 2 in 8 so i'm kinda busy~~


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Zidane has always had a tail. FF9 is the only numbered FF where humans are in the minority for the cast


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh. Well, that's interesting...Different from others but I'll take it with a grain of salt. Maybe i'll start it tonight even/ Maybe.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Minzara said:


> Yes FF11 rocks but FF9 does not. lol I can't get past Kuja I am sorry. I have played the game 3 times now from start to finish. Still sucks....



Explain why it sucks. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

FFIX is in top 3 FFs.

Come at me.

XIII isn't even top 5.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

FFIX is just boring, not bad.

Top three automatically is FFVII, FFX, and a tie between FFIV/FFVIII.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Fuck no, hell to the fuck no.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

FFVIII in the top 3?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2011)

Whats so bad about VIII?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd be here all day if I had to list the problems with it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

FFVIII gets tied with FFIV on the grounds that every other FF besides IV, VI, VII, VIII, X, X-2 (whenever I mention X, I auto include X-2, so its #2), and XIII is meh in comparison. The second half of FFVI made it drop below FFIV in my eyes.

FFVIII > FFIX and FFXII


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Bullshit, complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

The top FF games, excluding the MMOs.

1. Final Fantasy VII
2. Final Fantasy X series
3. Final Fantasy IV
4. Final Fantasy XIII
5. Final Fantasy VIII
6. Final Fantasy VI
7. Final Fantasy IX
8. Final Fantasy I
9. Final Fantasy III
10. Final Fantasy II
11. Final Fantasy XII

I knocked down FFVIII a notch. Happy?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Still bullshit, especially since you put X series and not just X.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

I always lump X and X-2 together. X-2 only compliments the excellence that is X.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

If by compliment you mean beats its head in with a rock.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry but...
Final Fantasy tactics, and final fantasy tactics advance 1 should be on that list.
Hell Crystal Chronicles too.

Just find shit to put on and throw FFXII down.
Also FF II > FF III.
Man I can barely remember FF III, just that it was some lame ass shit and my last replay was the DS version.
Derp darkness, crystals, save the fucking world generics!

Fuck that FF II had a better plot, and the combat system was hell fuck it, better than in FF III.
Sure it didn't have the job's, but that's all FF III has...is the jobs, game sucks mexican testicles after they've been dipped in boiling liquid shit for 3 hours.
Every day. All day.

Actually hmmm....which did I dislike more FF III or FF XII...this is a toughie...maybe I should go rebuy a ds for 50 bucks and compare them.

Also where is FF V?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

FFII was pretty meh due to its mechanics. I think I would of enjoyed it 10 times more if they didn't have it. That makes FFIII better than it automatically despite how bland it is.

And I was just doing the main line games. Tactics and CC and all that other jazz don't count.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

1. VII
2. X
3. IX
4. IV
5. Tactics Advance

that's my list.

(I didn't finish VI, or else I'm sure it'd be up here, I loved what I did play... but it isn't fair to TA which I beat twice and loved)


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

WHREE IS FINAL FANTASY FIVE.

also really?
A lot of people complain about FF II's mechanics but when I played them they were so...simple it just made sense.
Was easy as fuck to get strong too.

For someone who loves plot so much I'm surprised you would even let the mechanics put III over II.

Actually hell you know what, 2 would do pretty well with a 3d remake.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

V was my first, but then I played it a summer or two ago and thought it was too random and didn't take itself serious enough. Also, the characters have no personalities compared to IV and VI. I just don't like it. Gameplay was great, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

You would put under FF III ?
Better not 

FF V's characters had personalities .
As in us recalling Bart's outrage when his town is sucked up by the void.
Faris and whatsherface's scenes in typhoon.
Actually hmm Faris had quite a bit of personality.

More then those FF III generics.
Did they even have names? I can't recall.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

FFIII is possibly the worst of the series... before the remake (which I didn't play).


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry guys but every top5 that does not consist these 5 is already fail :

no particular order : VI / VII / IX / X / tactics


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And what is so wrong about kuja other than the way he looks?



That's pretty much it. I could never get passed the way he looks. And weird looks are not a problem for me. I mean r2d2 is my fav char in star wars. But with kuja I couldn't take him seriously.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

The original Tactics is such shit compared to Tactics Ogre. That shit deserves FF in its title. Best SRPG I ever played.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I just googled it.

There's a PSP version of it.. gonna play it soon


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

From where I stand, Final Fantasy VII is like the DBZ of FF/or RPG in General.

Kinda overrated imo. I like IX the most.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I just googled it.
> 
> There's a PSP version of it.. gonna play it soon



That's what I'm playing. I'm gonna restart it (missed the main character I wanted to recruit) and I have no problem with playing from scratch 'cause it's amazing. And clean looking and easy as fuck to navigate the fields compared to Tactics' bulky ass maps that you can't see through.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> WHREE IS FINAL FANTASY FIVE.
> 
> also really?
> A lot of people complain about FF II's mechanics but when I played them they were so...simple it just made sense.
> ...



LOL...I honestly forgot about V....such a bland game. Still better than III and II though.

The mechanics in II are similar in concept to Oblivion's leveling system...and I hate that shit with a passion. Oblivion was like my favorite WRPG this gen until I started understanding the systems more. Now I wouldn't even let my dick touch the case.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't judge characters based off of appearances. Especially in JRPGs, especially FF jrpgs.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Kuja is the best villain. Fuck haters.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought Mist dragon was the best chick?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I thought Mist dragon was the best chick?



Mist dragon is both obviously.
Best female villian.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol, Kuja is the best 'main' villain.

You know. Sephiroth, Seymour, Vayne, Kefka.

Kuja trumps them all.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Kuja and Kefka are my favorites along with Ultimecia for obvious reasons


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Ulti knows whats up with underwear and by that I mean she knows not to rock it


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Crystal bitch is nooj tier


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Kuja, damn it.

And I mean this Kuja.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Only real men dress like ladies and cause continent wide genocide.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't judge characters based off of appearances. Especially in JRPGs, especially FF jrpgs.



Like I said, I am the same way. However, Kuja'a design just bugger me. Its not like a antihomosexuality thing either. Because he wears a bikini and make up. (So does Sephiroth for hat matter) But something about his looked bugged me. It's the only bishouen i have even seen that I actually thought was a girl at first. There is a giant list people can go off on that one. But ive always saw the guy there. With Kuja was a girl with that design I would liked it more. I mean I even like Number 2/Bon Clay alot from one PIece. But Kuja rubs me the wrong way.



Fraust said:


> Kuja is the best villain. Fuck haters.



Okay, rofl.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

What's Kuja going to do?
Nothing.
Bitch will throw him in jail like she was Chris Hansen.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone initially thought kuja was a girl. It's just like Bridget from Guilty Gear.

He's got hips that make normal women jealous.

Still nooj tier Ensoriki


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Sephiroth, Golbez (despite being brainwashed), and Barthandelus are the better FF villains.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sephiroth, Golbez (despite being brainwashed), and *Barthandelus* are the better FF villains.



You're not playing this game right.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

What? Barthandelus was awesome and outsmarted the cast every time. If it wasn't for that Sailor Moon shit Fang and Vanille did game was over.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Everyone initially thought kuja was a girl. It's just like Bridget from Guilty Gear.
> 
> He's got hips that make normal women jealous.
> 
> Still nooj tier Ensoriki



Nooj apparently stands for God tier.



> What? Barthandelus was awesome and outsmarted the cast every time. If it wasn't for that Sailor Moon shit Fang and Vanille did game was over.


Fuck him and his dog.
Exdeath was superior.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at the cast he outsmarted. That's not an accomplishment. Snow and Vanille are dimwits and Hope is a child.

Facing Zidane and Amarant and Freya... that's a motherfuckin force to reckon with.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

No one man should hold all that power.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Luke Fon Fabre.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Ulti knows whats up with underwear and by that I mean she knows not to rock it


In the future there is no need for such useless items 



Esura said:


> Sephiroth, Golbez (despite being brainwashed), and* Barthandelus* are the better FF villains.


Oh Esura


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, and lets not forget that Barthandelus was essentially a pseudo God...er angel whatever. While peeps like Sephiroth and Kefka has to resort to other methods to get all that power...Barthandelus had it from day one. He was running the fucking show. The cast did every fucking thing he asked for even though they said they are fighting fate.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Not seeing what makes him interesting here.
Mewt created a whole universe.
Obviously Mewt is God tier.
Or maybe his bear is.
Holy shit.
Mewt's bear is God tier.



Mewts bear vs Barthandelus.
Place your bets.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Except Kuja only really needed power to kill Garland. He was essentially from jump street stronger than everyone else. And being massively stronger than everyone else doesn't make you a good villain.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

I honestly forgot about Mewt before you showed her pic. I could only remember his uber dad who could walk all over the map on his armored chocobo and always seemed to be on my side.

Boss status.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Mewt's dad was pretty awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I honestly forgot about Mewt before you showed her pic. I could only remember his uber dad who could walk all over the map on his armored chocobo and always seemed to be on my side.
> 
> Boss status.



FFTA judges are broken.
The cards teleport your ass straight to jail like it was a game of monopoly
Vayne wouldn't be able to do shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except Kuja only really needed power to kill Garland. He was essentially from jump street stronger than everyone else. *And being massively stronger than everyone else doesn't make you a good villain.*



Its a key recipe for it.

I don't like those mad scientist or weak ass villains that rely on henchmen to do their dirty work. Massive power means massive business. Its one of the things that attracted me to animes in the first place (besides art style and other stuff) when I watched DBZ and Fist of the North Star and the power levels of the villains were awesome. I got tired of watching the Superman cartoon and not see Superman choke the life out of Lex Luthor or Batman not throwing Joker off the fucking cliff for being weak. Raoh was a force to be reckoned with and he was feared for a reason.

Long story short, IMO, I can take a villain more seriously if they have power to back up their bark.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

And wtf is a Mewt? A Pokemon?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

And Ravness would kick his ass.

FUCK Tactics Ogre needs a name change.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Um...Ogre Massacre?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And Ravness would kick his ass.
> 
> FUCK Tactics Ogre needs a name change.



Doesn't matter, Delita still stabs the shit out of Larsa.
Hell does it just to say he did it.

Then Mewt's bear comes in and laughs.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Why you hatin' on Larsa? One of only two redeeming characters in XII.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Llednar is nothing more than a gary stu avatar.

Power is nice but it's not something that makes a good villain. Joker is a good villain not because he relies on his henchmen or because he' stronger than bats, but because he's devious and is willing to fuck up everyone's business even if he doesn't have actual physical power to do so. Strength isn't everything, it's intelligence that wins wars.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, Larsa? The little bitch I thought was a girl for an hour?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

You really don't know how that image macro is supposed to be used do you Esura?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

You can't conquer heroes with intelligence alone...unless the heroes are just fucking stupid. Need that power if we are going by typical villains in video games.

Anime on the other hand, I'm willing to deal with more Light Yagamis of the medium.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Isn't that dog from an old show on CN?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You really don't know how that image macro is supposed to be used do you Esura?



And no I don't....


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Why you hatin' on Larsa? One of only two redeeming characters in XII.



What hate.
You just said that he was the best, but Delita is a more interesting character and would stab the shit out of him.

Also Larsa isn't that great.
You can say by XII standards, but XII standards are so low they could've put a piece of shit on the floor and it would've been a redeeming character.
All you have is balthier and cid.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Except if you're intelligent you'll never need to directly face the heroes, and the heroes don't need to be stupid to fall into villainous plots, the fact of the matter is, the villain is smarter than the hero. 

Thus he knows how to play the hero, he'll know if the hero is stronger than him so he'll never directly confront him and he'll know exactly how to get the hero to do what he wants. The villain in Monster couldn't take the protagonist in a straight fight even if he dreamed, but even so he perfectly manipulates and screws over the cast multiple times.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2011)

Larsa is that great.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em0chP3UYWc[/YOUTUBE]

Barthandelus' reveal was shocking to say the lease. Sucks how Jihl went out though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Larsa is that great.



Yeah if your a woman who hasn't seen anything remotely male in 25 years


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

All this time I'm trying to find an "I don't get it" meme pic... and I still don't get it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except if you're intelligent you'll never need to directly face the heroes, and the heroes don't need to be stupid to fall into villainous plots, the fact of the matter is, the villain is smarter than the hero.
> 
> Thus he knows how to play the hero, he'll know if the hero is stronger than him so he'll never directly confront him and he'll know exactly how to get the hero to do what he wants. The villain in Monster couldn't take the protagonist in a straight fight even if he dreamed, but even so he perfectly manipulates and screws over the cast multiple times.



However, the powerful villain fears nothing. The heroes dread the villains power and seek to get something to even stand a chance, and whos to say the villain is retarded because they have power? Oftentimes, the villain is powerful as well as has some great degree of analytical skills. The odds are stacked against the protagonist and they realize they need to better themselves and push it to the limit if they want to save those that they care about.

Prime example, Cecil. Got raped by Golbez on multiple occasions and had to do some soul searching and cleansing in order to come back at him. A powerful villain challenge the hero mentally (OH SHIT ALL DAT POWER!!) and physically (UGH...*coughs blood* dammit ALL!!! I'LL SAVE YOU ALL!! Ugh...).


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not saying A powerful villain is stupid. I'm saying a good villain doesn't need to be powerful to be a good villain you dumbass.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

That doesn't make him a good villian.
Hell Golbez was a retarded villian.
Always acting like he running shit but doesn't kill nobody.

Also if your intelligence reaches a certain point you typically have power of some sort, though it may not be physical power.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm not saying A powerful villain is stupid. I'm saying a good villain doesn't need to be powerful to be a good villain you dumbass.



And I say he/she/it does...dumbass.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> And I say he/she/it does...dumbass.



No all he needs is some kind of advantage over the main heroes.
Intellectual or physical.

Hell probably not even that.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

I want my Raoh and Majin Buu in video games dammit...beings on that other level.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Blue doesn't have a fucking advantage and Red is more badass in every way. Doesn't make Blue a bad villain.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

You right. It just makes Red a better villain. I'm glad we can agree on something.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

...Red isn't a villain. Wtf?


EDIT: Do you not know who Red and Blue are?


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought you was just using an example using colors.

But now I know. You mean Pokemon right?


Also...a powerful villain = epic finale showdown!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2z6lOqXY0I&playnext=1&list=PL5E1111019F2A9143[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia2HOVeo7q0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 
Can't find a non-AMV of this.

And lets not forget that Goku vs Frieza fight!


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait...Blue isnt a fucking villain. He is a rival. 

Anyways, I get what you guys are trying to say. I guess my point is, I feel, imo, a villain is more compelling if they have power (actual metaphysical, magic using, martial arts chi using power) behind them.

Probably the only villain in a medium that impressed me without having all that power is Light Yagami from Death Note.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Every villain in DBZ pales in comparison to the Goku and Vegeta rivalry, though, and Goku was always stronger.

I win.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...Blue isnt a fucking villain.



Villain, Rival. Same shit, he's your opponent.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Blue doesn't have a fucking advantage and Red is more badass in every way. Doesn't make Blue a bad villain.



Green isn't a fucking villian.
He's a rival and hell to go even muther fucking further he does have an advantage.
Red is the best battler in the series.
Green is the best trainer in the series.
Red knows how to battle more then anyone else, but Green has stronger pokemon.
Theres the advantage right there, stronger pokemon.
...well if we're talking manga.

If we're talking video games, theres no fucking plot to the 1st gen games anyways.



Fraust said:


> Every villain in DBZ pales in comparison to the Goku and Vegeta rivalry, though, and Goku was always stronger.
> 
> I win.



You seemed to forget Vegeta beating the shit out of Goku until they fucked with his tail.

Also sorry but Cell vs Gohan > Goku and vegeta's homosexuality.

Esura go finish tales of the abyss. I know you aint playing shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Villain, Rival. Same shit, he's your opponent.



No its not the same thing. A villain is an "evil" character in a story, whether a historical narrative or, especially, a work of fiction. The villain usually is the antagonist, the character who tends to have a negative effect on other characters. A rival is one who attempts to equal or surpass another, or who pursues the same object as another; a competitor in other words.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

I need to read the manga. Got a link to a site with the complete series?

I was going by game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Well there is a plot...you just have to piece together all the smaller bits.

The manga is essentially what the original games would have been if they could, at least thats what the actual developers said.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...Blue isnt a fucking villain. He is a rival.
> 
> Anyways, I get what you guys are trying to say. I guess my point is, I feel, imo, a villain is more compelling if they have power (actual metaphysical, magic using, martial arts chi using power) behind them.
> 
> Probably the only villain in a medium that impressed me without having all that power is Light Yagami from Death Note.


So Nappa is a better villain the The Joker?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice work with the wikipedia.

A rival can easily be a villain. Vegeta at first. Piccolo at first. Either Yagami or L (depending on whose side you prefer). Lelouch or Suzaku (again, depending on your pov).


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Vegeta and Goku were not rivals until Vegeta became an anti-hero.
Go finish those Tales games Esura.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> So Nappa is a better villain the The Joker?


Nappa is a henchman. Moot point.



Fraust said:


> Nice work with the wikipedia.
> 
> A rival can easily be a villain. Vegeta at first. Piccolo at first. Either Yagami or L (depending on whose side you prefer). Lelouch or Suzaku (again, depending on your pov).



But Blue isn't a villain so point is moot.

And who did you think wrote that in wikipedia?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

It was me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Vegeta and Goku were not rivals until Vegeta became an anti-hero.
> Go finish those Tales games Esura.



Tales what?

I forgot they existed for a minute. I was playing Tales of Innocence but my battery ran out while grinding so I was like fuck this.

And I'm trying to finish off my Shadows of the Damned.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Vegeta and Goku were not rivals until Vegeta became an anti-hero.



So then assume I mean the Goku v. Majin Vegeta fight. He's a villain, and they're rivals.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

I dun like you no mo Fraust.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tales what?
> 
> I forgot they existed for a minute. I was playing Tales of Innocence but my battery ran out while grinding so I was like fuck this.
> 
> And I'm trying to finish off my Shadows of the Damned.


Abyss, Symphonia, Innocenec.
Lol grinding. I beat that shit solo 1 char son, on mania difficulty, with versus style set up to the max and using the weakest equip ever, with no items and no artes.
Get @ me. 
Finish at least one of the console ones 





Fraust said:


> So then assume I mean the Goku v. Majin Vegeta fight. He's a villain, and they're rivals.



Villian to who?
The rest of the world, but Goku doesn't really care.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is you lying through your crooked teeth?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Doesn't matter.

And why Esura? I never agree with a word you say, but I ain't got nothin' against you homie.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Sarcasm man. 

Anyway, I'm going to bed. Good night Fraust and enso...lyin' foo.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 17, 2011)

So much Final fantasy talk in my absence. I'll start off by saying Kuja is the best FF Villain and that barthaendalus wasn't that bad a of a villain his lines were great his voice actor delivered and his themes were epic. He was a hard boss fight and his actual goal was pretty dickish(although they could have went into more depth on his reasoning for the revival of Orphan) and he was by far the best godlike figure in the FF series. He actually played God with the characters screwed with their hopes an beliefs and ordered them on some mass genocide of an entire world. Hell the falcie tricked racism against L Cie pulled the strings of Cocoon for yrs and purged innnocent civillains the makings of a good villain if you ask me. Barthandalas was what i expected yevon to be like actually instead of some tick like creature I mean it was similar situations the people of Spira praised Yevon despite him being the cause. The people of Cocoon used the Fal Cie and dependant on them despite them being the source of there pain.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Now here why I think Kuja was the best villain he had emotional ties with a majority of the cast like no other villain. He caused and manipulated so many of the events in the game. His plans weren't cliche. he had awesome themes not just one but multiple. His dialogue was witty. He caused the collapse of the worlds most powerful continent mocked the black mages limited life span and finally freed himself from Garlands watchful eye.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why is you lying through your crooked teeth?



My teeth are straight .
Okay I didn't set versus style up to max...  that'll be my next challenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

So, anybody played the Wii Final Fantasy games? They suck, right? Or should I play them?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know.
I know Crystal Bearers is a fucking terrible game though.
I heard echoes of time is basically the DS game ported, which is straight out retarded.
The King games are sim games.

So theres only After years and Chocobo dungeon that are probably worth anything.
After years is what an FF4 sequel so that might be good.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm playing through FFVII right now. I just got the huge materia from Mt. Corel in disc 2. Is there any way to get Tifa's premium heart or Cid's venus gospel weapon at this point in the game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I don't know.
> I know Crystal Bearers is a fucking terrible game though.
> I heard echoes of time is basically the DS game ported, which is straight out retarded.
> The King games are sim games.
> ...


But I have After Years on my PSP. 

I might try the Chocobo one though. Maybe it's good. Wii seems to suck if I'm being honest.


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 17, 2011)

Gamefly shipped me DragonQuest 9 instead of FF6, and classes start monday.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I have After Years on my PSP.
> 
> I might try the Chocobo one though. Maybe it's good. Wii seems to suck if I'm being honest.



Eh, Wii has like 20 or so acceptable games maybe more but I don't feel like thinking also depends on what genres your into.

Though in my opinion this whole generation is somewhat disappointing. I expected more.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually don't care for Kotaku but this is an interesting article



especially this piece

"This is an anecdote I like to recount, usually on occasions much less apt than a piece actually about Square-Enix: On the day Final Fantasy XII was released, Square-Enix held a launch event at the Tsutaya store at Hachiko Crossing in Shibuya, Tokyo. Fans were told that the first customer in line would be permitted to shake hands with Square-Enix Final Boss Yoichi "Imperial Hot" Wada. 

One dandruffy young man took that challenge, waiting all night in the pleasant weather. He shook hands with Wada, had his picture taken, listened to Wada's perfunctory thanks for his years of customer loyalty and fan servitude, and then, when offered a chance to weep in thanks, accepted the microphone and spoke in a quick super-whisper: "Please remake Final Fantasy VII for the PlayStation 3 thank you goodbye". He gave the microphone back and walked off. (I was there.)

In case you're looking to me for an explanation of what happened, here it is: a man had a brand new video game in his hands, still shrink-wrapped and in a double-taped plastic bag, and he already didn't care about it anymore. He was already thinking about something else — about The Next Big Thing, which was more or less The Thing That Hooked Him All Those Years Ago, Only Shinier. This is the type of human being corporations like Square-Enix are manufacturing."


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 18, 2011)

^ 

So true though ~

@The810kid:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I usually don't care for Kotaku but this is an interesting article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not quite know what you are saying here.



rozzalina said:


> I'm playing IV and idly replaying The 3rd Birthday with Aya in a maid's outfit



How is 3rd birthday?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

3rd Birthday ... You can play Aya as Lightning cosplay, can't you?


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm replaying FF 6 (4 in USA) now and I just realized that 2 weapons I got are called Sakura and Sasuke!
I mean there has to be sort of connection here...
Also Shadow is a ninja for those that didn't play this game.

Here's a link (check under Equipment Lists)
)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Eh, Wii has like 20 or so acceptable games maybe more but I don't feel like thinking also depends on what genres your into.
> 
> Though in my opinion this whole generation is somewhat disappointing. I expected more.


We all did, bro. We all did. 

I gave up playing Arc Rise Fantasia or whatever. Stupid graphical glitches and voice acting. I'll play Skies of Arcadia instead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> I'm replaying FF 6 *(4 in USA)* now and I just realized that 2 weapons I got are called Sakura and Sasuke!
> I mean there has to be sort of connection here...
> Also Shadow is a ninja for those that didn't play this game.
> 
> ...




wrong


<-----------asshole



rozzalina said:


> Amazing - good graphics, controls, plot (albeit confusing), monsters... And Aya is good eye candy too  I really enjoyed it though it could have been longer - I finished it in 9 hours XD



you had me at eye candy....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

You tell him. 

Imagine giving Shadow an Atma weapon and only having him use suitons.


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 18, 2011)

Then where is it 4 if not in USA I got FF IV (in English) and VI is in japanese and it's the same Fing game.

EDIT: Maybe there's a difference in titles on different consoles, but I'm 100% sure VI (J) = IV (US)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> Then where is it 4 if not in USA I got FF IV (in English) and VI is in japanese and it's the same Fing game.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe there's a difference in titles on different consoles, but I'm 100% sure VI (J) = IV (US)



the real IV=II in US
VI=III


They never released original 2,3 and 5. Only a few years later or so did they correct this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

SO, yeah, it would be like he's Kisame. Get it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SO, yeah, it would be like he's Kisame. Get it?



Just so you know...I am shaking my head at you now in total disappointment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

But... 


Am I the only person that makes themed characters like that? Surely not.


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> the real IV=II in US
> VI=III
> 
> 
> They never released original 2,3 and 5. Only a few years later or so did they correct this.



2,3 and 5 haven't been released in USA as long as I know (I played only "fanslated" versions of those), but I'm 100% positive that VI=IV in USA.
I just checked it out, my English version of VI says FF IV. Even on my emulator VI=IV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But...
> 
> 
> Am I the only person that makes themed characters like that? Surely not.



:sanji         .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> 2,3 and 5 haven't been released in USA as long as I know (I played only "fanslated" versions of those), but I'm 100% positive that VI=IV in USA.
> I just checked it out, my English version of VI says FF IV. Even on my emulator VI=IV.



Those have all been released.

FFV was first released on the Playstation as part of the Final Fantasy Anthology (Along with a newly translated FFVI, and I think maybe Chrono Trigger or something).

FFII was released on the PSP and maybe the GBA I can't remember.

FFIII was released on the NDS.

Now, as for Final Fantasy VI, that has always been Final Fantasy III in the USA prior to the PSX release and subsequent GBA release. 

Final Fantasy IV has never existed in the United States until they released the actual game on the various consoles (it has been on basically everything from the GBA to the DS to the PSP).

I don't know what the shit you're talking about, but you're wrong.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> I'm replaying FF 6 (4 in USA) now and I just realized that 2 weapons I got are called Sakura and Sasuke!
> I mean there has to be sort of connection here...
> Also Shadow is a ninja for those that didn't play this game.
> 
> ...




VI is the third game from the main series to have been released in the US (which is why I type ffiii amv into youtube and get terraxlocke videos instead of ones to do with Luneth and etc.) - not the fourth.



VastoLorDae said:


> you had me at eye candy....



XD
[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaggerbao said:


> 2,3 and 5 haven't been released in USA as long as I know (I played only "fanslated" versions of those), but I'm 100% positive that VI=IV in USA.
> I just checked it out, my English version of VI says FF IV. Even on my emulator VI=IV.


Got pics or screen shots?


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm talking about games released on SNES not GBA so idk if there is released version of 199something game in 2000s.
And yeah sorry guys it seems I'm wrong, but only partialy... it's titled III in USA, and I have VI version (I misstook VI for IV lol), but on my emulator I have IV with Terra, Locke, Shadow, Cyan, Kefka etc. and my friend has IV with those on his good ol' SNES but default name of Terra there's Tina, might be different version I heared there's v1.0 and 1.1 for FF VI.
My FF IV on SNES is the one with Cecil and it's J release, got it long time ago remember not understanding a thing on the screen when I got it
And I'm currently replaying FF VI on emu, and tbh I don't care if it's called FF I or FF MCXII In USA it's one hell of a game...

EDIT1: My Emu is on PS2. It feels more Old school playing it on PS2 than on PC xD

EDIT2: And omg this just turned into FF A (J) = FF B (USA) and my point was something totaly different in my first post (FF VI might be inspiration for Sasuke/Sakura).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

You got the shit version then I am afraid, Jaggerbao.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Tina is the accurate translation of Terra's name from the Japanese game or something. Sounds like the FFVI Japanese SNES fan translation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Tina is the accurate translation of Terra's name from the Japanese game or something*. Sounds like the FFVI Japanese SNES fan translation.



CMX....he....got....the....shitty version.....of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

True. In that version Ultros is Orthros. Lame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True. In that version Ultros is Orthros. Lame.



Exactly....now you see reason.


----------



## Jaggerbao (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tina is the accurate translation of Terra's name from the Japanese game or something. Sounds like the FFVI Japanese SNES fan translation.



How the hell can you translate Terra to Tina xD
And my ff VI on snes says Terra, but my friend got Tina, but nvm that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Terra is the American translation. They did a lot of questionable things in that translation.

Ultima Weapon = Atma Weapon
Holy = Pearl
Firaga = Fire II
Etc...

Some of it had to do with character limitations but some of it was just making it more American or something I guess.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Localization strikes again.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Localization strikes again.



More like LOLcalization. Shit's bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Ted Woosley translated it in like 2 hours.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

so like, I need to know more about the blond guy.



Is Noctis here to share some of his FFXIII Versus fangasming information?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Terra is the American translation. They did a lot of questionable things in that translation.
> 
> *Ultima Weapon = Atma Weapon
> Holy = Pearl*
> ...



I loved those names. awesome emulator translation



Murakazu said:


> Localization strikes again.





nekoryuuha said:


> More like LOLcalization. Shit's bad.



Nice neko...



BrightlyGoob said:


> so like, I need to know more about the blond guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Noctis here to share some of his FFXIII Versus fangasming information?



what the!? They actually look....Japanese!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are the official Americanized names, not emulator translations.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those are the official Americanized names, not emulator translations.



Which were awesome none the less...


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to see Poison fuck Kuja.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

...what?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what the!? They actually look....Japanese!


lol I know . Seems like SE wanted to put a taste of Japanese into the facial designs of the characters.



Esura said:


> I want to see Poison fuck Kuja.



I miss Kuja. Classiest villain. Too bad my IX Disc 1 broke.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I miss Kuja. Classiest villain. Too bad my IX Disc 1 broke.



I feel your pain, BrightlyGoob. Only it was my first FF7 disk 1 that got crushed thanks to some unruly young cousins back in the day.


----------



## BVB (Aug 18, 2011)

Sony is awesome.

9,99$ in US for FFVII
9,99€ in EU for FFVII

that ~14,30967$ >_>


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

they changed the price? it's only $9.99 now? well shit, that's better than the $13.99 I last saw .


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait, all PSX games on the PS3 are $9.99 or less, unless you are from another country or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

I could be getting it mixed up with another game, but FF games were the first games I searched up when I got my ps3 last year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

I need a new ps3...my 60 gig is down to 13 gigs of space now...


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

There is that FF Castle Crashers game on the PSN, called Crystal Defender or something. Thats around that price.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

I need a new PSN account. my black ops k/d was screwed up by my family & I need to get a new username so guys will stop harrassing me & calling me a lesbian.

FF Castle Crashers? Castle Crashers is a fun game. I already have it on my 360 though. 

Speaking of other consoles, that Final Fantasy game in the Wii shop where you build towers is so shitty.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys need to get the 250 GB.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> the.....the fuck!? That is BUUUULLLLLLL shit.



No, I'm dead fucking serious.

I own about 57 PS3 games and about 45-50 or so of them requires installation, which could take up between 2GB-5GB worth of space per game, some even more due to addons.

All nine of my PSN games combined only take up about 3 GB, if that. I didn't even upload any of my hentais and shit yet to it.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2011)

Crystal Defenders is a tower defense game, not a Castle Crashers style game. Just for the record.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 18, 2011)

^ that's why i was confused.



anyways, I have no problems with my ps3 because I play the same limited games constantly .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an 80gb model and I can run out of space just for installations, so I actually have to delete installations that I don't use often, which is bullshit 

I was thinking about upgrading the HDD to 1TB or 500gb.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have an 80gb model and I can run out of space just for installations, so I actually have to delete installations that I don't use often, which is bullshit
> 
> I was thinking about upgrading the HDD to 1TB or 500gb.



Go with the Terabyte. Unless you are a compulsive collector packrat (Like myself) you won't fill that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a 250gb model and I don't even use it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a 250gb model and I don't even use it.



......Can I have it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Sure.

$250.00.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure.
> 
> $250.00.



Damn, don't got cash like that on me right now.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 19, 2011)

I have 120GB slim ps3 and I'm only down to 92 GB space left while I have about 6 psn games and FFVII, FFVIII, Infamous, and Little Big Planet installed on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Damn, don't got cash like that on me right now.



I thought I was bleeding money and probably broke but when I checked my bank account I had like $10,000 in there. Pleasant surprise.

I guess I can always just copy movies to it and watch them on my TV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought I was bleeding money and probably broke but when I checked my bank account I had like $10,000 in there. Pleasant surprise.
> 
> I guess I can always just copy movies to it and watch them on my TV.



You really know how to rub it in don't ya?

Not everyone can be surprised to still have 10,000 stored in the bank


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I know. I'm sorry. 


If it makes you feel any better I just had to pay $1,000 up front on a loan and I still have $25,000 to go.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I just had to pay $1,000 up front on a loan and I still have $25,000 to go.



Somehow that doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm like $50,000 in debt. The only reason I have money is because I never paid anybody.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

Was there Amano art for XIII?


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

The logo. Thats about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I just had to pay $1,000 up front on a loan and I still have $25,000 to go.



Thats what happens when you mess with loan sharks.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

You don't fuck with loan sharks, loan sharks fucks you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Who said anything about loan sharks?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 19, 2011)

FF9 had a good soundtrack, and I can still play it, it's just /effort to beating the game gah -_-

Maybe I should start a new game so I can level up easily instead of passing it


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Was there Amano art for XIII?





just this shitty sketch of not giving a fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who said anything about loan sharks?



You do not have to lie to me....I am your frienimy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 19, 2011)

nice art .


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 20, 2011)

When do you think they'll stop making new games for the main series? I had the funniest dream last night where I was playing Final Fantasy XXX and it had Ingus and Jecht in dresses, I remember that much 



zenieth said:


> just this shitty sketch of not giving a fuck.



Lovely :L


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped when some ultra 4D gaming console where command&turn based wouldn't work well. Either that, or they'll change all FF games to free-roaming where I'll no longer consider it Final Fantasy. Yeah, maybe something in the twenties?


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 20, 2011)

^ I agree 

On another note, I just found these on livejournal (link = ) 











 XD

Oh Square Enix, did they ever realise that the screenshot function on Dissidia could be used in such a way? *laughs*


----------



## Fraust (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think they'll ever stop, personally, as long as it brings in money. The best thing for them is that they all have the same title that has millions of fans but each game is completely different from each other. They don't really have to do turn based combat, clearly. Versus style games (i.e Action-rpgs) will probably become the norm for main FFs. When that time comes and turn-based becomes classic niche, I think they'll turn to the portable devices even moreso than they are now and that's where the old school gamer will find paradise.

That's my poetic philosophy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 20, 2011)

^ sounds probable .


----------



## Nois (Aug 20, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Thanks!                         .



There is always Amano art for FF.


 He's the concept designer iirc.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL those pics


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> There is always Amano art for FF.
> 
> 
> He's the concept designer iirc.



Hed's not really the concept designer any more. More like special illustrations than anything else.


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hed's not really the concept designer any more. More like special illustrations than anything else.






...

ok


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop abusing the Durarara pics dammit!


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Stop abusing the Durarara pics dammit!



Or what?


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Or I'll spoil the plot for you!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Dammit you better not. I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or I'll spoil the plot for you!



I'm sorry, but you can't do that

< saw Drrr!!


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Aww you caught my bluff.

I've been watching the dub on Adult Swim, so I'm not far at all. Its going at a slow pace though. I almost have half the mind to find the subbed ones and watch.


----------



## Nois (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aww you caught my bluff.
> 
> I've been watching the dub on Adult Swim, so I'm not far at all. Its going at a slow pace though. I almost have half the mind to find the subbed ones and watch.



I watched it with English subtitles, the original dub is so funny


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2011)

JYB as Izaya still kills me.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 21, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> ^ I agree
> 
> On another note, I just found these on livejournal (link = )
> 
> ...



I lol'd at Kefka 

FFXIV Looks interesting to me, I don't know why people think it's gonna be horrible <.<


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 21, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> FFXIV Looks interesting to me, I don't know why people think it's gonna be horrible <.<



It was released prematurely, but the game is starting to shape up a bit.  I bought the game and the latest 1.18 patch has brought back the auto-attack system seen in FF11 and it looks like 1.19 is bringing Chocobo Rentals finally.  It isn't quite there yet, but I believe it will get better soon.  It's free-to-play still and the game is only $30 right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

FF XIV is a horrible game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn, Kefka is a creep.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 22, 2011)

Why did they have to put Vaan in TA2? I don't feel like saving him....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, Kefka is a creep.



Killing that gay clown always give me the greatest satisfaction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Why did they have to put Vaan in TA2? I don't feel like saving him....


Vaan is a shota.


Murakazu said:


> Killing that gay clown always give me the greatest satisfaction.



I like his boss theme music. So epic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't forget his VA. Dave Wittenberg is better than Lowenthal, but Cecil is my fav FF char.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Don't forget his VA. Dave Wittenberg is better than Lowenthal, but Cecil is my fav FF char.



Not as good as Ultros's VA....oh whats that? Ultros does not have one? But Gilgamesh does! Surely Ultros would have a VA as well. Oh? He is not as great as Gilgamesh? Well duh....


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

Dae Dae....

This thread is lolsome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Real characters don't need VA. That's just a crutch for people to succumb to in order to fit in to modern gaming standards.

Real men stay 16bit no matter what.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Real characters don't need VA. That's just a crutch for people to succumb to in order to fit in to modern gaming standards.
> 
> Real men stay 16bit no matter what.



But Ultros did not stay 16-bit did he?




Hello Ultros...oops....I mean Orthos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

That... _thing_... is not Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That... _thing_... is not Ultros.



The similarities are so striking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

It. Has. No. Tentacles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It. Has. No. Tentacles.



He became so fat and out of shape...thats why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

One day I'll pay you back for mocking Ultros in such a horrible manner!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One day I'll pay you back for mocking Ultros in such a horrible manner!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgTAoHuJfKU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Why did they have to put Vaan in TA2? I don't feel like saving him....



Admittedly, his job in that is pretty awesome. Life of Crime alone does crazy damage if you spam Steal enough. Of course, there's basically no reason for a Hume to be anything other than a Parivir - give that job the Geomancy skill and you basically do four times the damage of a normal attack without any MP cost.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

Just started XIII because I'm a slow bitch, & I must say, despite such an uglyass character design, Snow has a hot voice .




at the part where they find Serah & Snow gets bitchpunched.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

I may not like XIII much but I hope you do BG.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow Va's does usually great jobs in the RPG's he's in. Persona, Catherine, FF13, uhmn....that's all I know XD.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Snow Va's does usually great jobs in the RPG's he's in. Persona, Catherine, FF13, uhmn....that's all I know XD.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 22, 2011)

On FFVII, how do you get omnislash? Like I don't get how to get bp and stuff for it...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Beastly said:


> On FFVII, how do you get omnislash? Like I don't get how to get bp and stuff for it...



Win the rounds in the Battle Arena with as many handicaps as they allow...

Or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Vasto. I didn't like what I read about it & was pretty reluctant to play, but I want to try out the sequel when it comes out so I'll have to do this first.



Just a question though, can I not change my active party members or something? Like who's in battle? Or the leader? I might be too early in though; still at Lake Bresha.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Eventually you can.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

The linearity....


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The linearity....



The overused and many times countered arguments....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The overused and many times countered arguments....



You, Esura, and whomever else may continue to say such things...but going by my experience...it was a very very bad job. No way you can get lost, no way you can do any exploring. Plodding through this game gets boring fast.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

no exploring?







i should throw the disc away now .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Quick question; did you like FFX?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

FFX was alright; had its ups & downs. Linearity was bad though. Also don't like what the sequel did to the characters but that's a different topic. The story was okay but I wasn't digging the religious crap. Characters were alright for the most part. Compared to IX, the summoning was a lot better.


Tidus was an annoying bastard though .


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

FFXIII feels like a more streamlined version of FFX imo. I feel that if you like FFX, you could (keyword: _could_) like FFXIII.

I enjoyed FFXIII but it had its flaws, many of them being related to how the battle system is and some story parts. They really, really need to fucking lower the HP of enemies. It should not take me 15 minutes to kill one random enemy in the last two chapters.

That said, FFXIII's story isn't as great as FFX, VII, and IV but its serviceable and is much better than FFXII.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> They really, really need to fucking lower the HP of enemies. It should not take me 15 minutes to kill one random enemy in the last two chapters.



Sounds like you weren't too good with the paradigm system. All of the enemies in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eden


, if you know how to play, shouldn't take more than 4 minutes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

^ FUCKING PARADIGMS. & JUST WHEN I WAS GETTING USED TO THE BATTLE SYSTEM .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> FUCKING PARADIGMS. & JUST WHEN I WAS GETTING USED TO THE BATTLE SYSTEM .



PARADIGMS is basically the sphere grid from X. XIII barrows a few things from X and in my opinion does a bad job of it.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> PARADIGMS is basically the sphere grid from X. XIII barrows a few things from X and in my opinion does a bad job of it.



...Wtf? The Crystarium is a badly done sphere grid. The Paradigms' stats and moves may be affected by it (linearly, which I thought was boring as fuck), but the paradigms themselves have no relation to the sphere grid. They're more like an on-the-fly job system. If the Crystarium was better, the Paradigm system would probably be top three in FF to me.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, the Crystarium system is better than the sphere grid when you first start out, but towards the end it is much more limiting than the sphere grid. 

Also, FF13's battle system is one of my favorite in the series, personally. The only problem for me is that it is way too easy, but many other people seem to disagree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> ...Wtf? The Crystarium is a badly done sphere grid. The Paradigms' stats and moves may be affected by it (linearly, which I thought was boring as fuck), but the paradigms themselves have no relation to the sphere grid. They're more like an on-the-fly job system. If the Crystarium was better, the Paradigm system would probably be top three in FF to me.



Yeah your right, I got the two mixed up. But those jobs all for the most part are horrible. I hate controlling only 1 person. It is freaking mandatory to have a medic in the group at the point I stopped playing. So Paradigms are a mix of FF XII and it's gambit system/Job classes from earlier FF games done badly.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

<- didn't use Medic until the boss battle

<- lol'd


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

It's easy once you know how to do it and are quick with shifts. Then even the hardest fights in the game aren't that bad. I didn't find the "hardest" fight bad at all, it's more of an endurance test to last through the fight without making a mistake shifting to me.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Vercigronex (?) was merciless. 15 minutes of doing everything right without messing up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> <- didn't use Medic until the boss battle
> 
> <- lol'd





Fraust said:


> It's easy once you know how to do it and are quick with shifts. Then even the hardest fights in the game aren't that bad. I didn't find the "hardest" fight bad at all, it's more of an endurance test to last through the fight without making a mistake shifting to me.



Why should I have to do any of that in a battle? Its over complicating for just a random battle. A boss fight I can understand, but some random battle where you have to switch up for specific enemies? Ridiculous.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 22, 2011)

<----- still a noob at paradigms & sucks at it horribly .





I'm still at the point where I can use potions easily but even then I'd much rather prefer a medic in my party.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why should I have to do any of that in a battle? Its over complicating for just a random battle. A boss fight I can understand, but some random battle where you have to switch up for specific enemies? Ridiculous.



I didn't say that. Only for the last 2 chapters with bigger enemies do you need to buff/debuff for a quick fight. Otherwise you can go through the game aside from bosses with Auto-battle. I'm talking more about bosses and Missions, especially for five-stars. I got every achievement afterall so I'm very well adept in the system.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

You're not doing it right Vasto. 

1. Never have a medic in a paradigm unless necessary
2. Only switch to a medic if you need it
3. Don't let the enemy's stagger gauge get down once you start building it. If you do, you're wasting time.
4. Com Rav Rav -> Rav Rav Rav -> Com Rav Rav = Most battles solved

It's really, really simple VLD.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sounds like you weren't too good with the paradigm system. All of the enemies in
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just use this tired ass line on me? Dude, I know how to play. I like the Paradigm system and all but it doesn't take much effort to know the ins and outs of it. The game isn't hard in the slightest (except for the first two Barthandelus fights) and I never gotten anything below 4 stars after a fight. Fights literally takes forever after Chapter 11. Once I got to Chapter 13 I started skipping all the skippable encounters just so I can get through.

Thank god Square said they were drastically lowering HP of enemies in FFXIII-2.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Esura... they don't take more than 4 minutes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok then tell me which PARADIGMS do ya main with through the game.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

[Com/Rav/Rav] used at the beginning of the battle for one turn and switching to [Rav/Rav/Rav] to build the stagger gauge fast and once it is built you switch back to [Com/Rav/Rav].

That will literally solve a ton of battles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> [Com/Rav/Rav] used at the beginning of the battle for one turn and switching to [Rav/Rav/Rav] to build the stagger gauge fast and once it is built you switch back to [Com/Rav/Rav].
> 
> That will literally solve a ton of battles.



THATS WHEN THE SHIT GETS BORING!

Cutscenes, when you get to them are not very rewarding.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> (except for the first two Barthandelus fights) and I never gotten anything below 4 stars after a fight. Fights literally takes forever after Chapter 11. Once I got to Chapter 13 I started skipping all the skippable encounters just so I can get through.



If you say stuff like this, then yeah I can say "if you know how to play."

My first playthrough, I auto-battled the shit out of the game and didn't know Medic from Saboteur... second playthrough I mastered the damn system, beat every boss in maybe 6 minutes tops, five starred the final battle, and had no trouble five-starring every mission.

All those fights you're talking about, with Juggernauts and those other... things, buff/debuff first turn, stagger, annihilate next turn, done, 4 minutes tops, five star.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Before I could control every character's thing, I left them as what they were (Light was Com/Rav, Hope was Rav/Med, Sazh was Com/Sab, Vanille was Rav/Med, Fang was Com, Snow was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) and rarely switched.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

You do need to switch it up depending on the battle though. That's just a skeleton of what you should do in a normal battle. Actually mastering the system takes a while and you probably wouldn't have a good grasp on ATB switching, gaining free ATB bars, and ATB cancelling.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You do need to switch it up depending on the battle though. That's just a skeleton of what you should do in a normal battle. Actually mastering the system takes a while and you probably wouldn't have a good grasp on ATB switching, gaining free ATB bars, and ATB cancelling.



Those identical paradigms can save your ass against adamantoise's and shit. When I found out about that it was even smoother sailing.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Identical paradigm switching is awesome once you learn how it works.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Esura... they don't take more than 4 minutes.



Are you going to sit here and tell me it took you 4 minutes to beat Wladislaus and Jabberwocky and Bandersnatch? Or Sacrifice? And you expect me to believe that?

You aren't that awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Sacrifices you can easily beat within the minute. The others you mentioned were respawning mini bosses and yes, I still beat them in 4 minutes.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

My first time through they were such a pain, healing each other and shit...

Second time through, such a breeze. I remember fighting them over and over on purpose to get CP. I think I calculated that I could defeat them (Wladislaus) in about a minute or 2 so I tried to see how much CP I could get in an hour.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

You farmed them too? 

They are easily the best place to farm. I got the Growth egg on Pulse, before going to Eden (Which can save you a load of time later, actually,) and farmed them for 66k(?) per battle. I easily got to 999k that way, and it's definitely the best way to farm.

It really sucks you can't go there after you beat the game.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

I farmed them for a little while, but I get anxious at the end of the game so I didn't do too much. I didn't do any missions by then either so I didn't have the egg. I ended up farming at the usual Behemoth King v. Wolf (forgot its name) and I mean 12k or whatever in 6 seconds was pretty fucking sweet, lol. Then as I farmed Dark Matter and those Crowns/Tiaras I got all the CP to max out the jobs.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> If you say stuff like this, then yeah I can say "if you know how to play."



And it just makes you look like an ass.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

If you get the growth egg and farm those guys like I did to 999k, by doing missions you'll be maxed out normally and won't have the level inflation 5* issue.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> And it just makes you look like an ass.



But it makes me feel great knowing that I had little to no trouble in a game others seem to struggle with.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Imagining Fraust's expression to be like the guy on the left.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

I am the guy on the left.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that the game was too easy 

You ever try no crystarium?


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But it makes me feel great knowing that I had little to no trouble in a game others seem to struggle with.



*facepalm*

I never said I struggled in the game other than the Barthandelus fights. The game isn't hard at all and O was completely underwhelming. I said that fights take a good time to complete after Chapter 11. It wasn't even hard, it was just fucking tedious.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

Nah, I sold the game after I 1000'd it. I don't usually go for those extra challenges, I don't know why. I am a fan of a challenge, but after playing a game twice I can rarely play it again (though I will do whatever challenge people make up for Versus, seriously).


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

The fights really shouldn't last longer than 4 minutes though 

If you aren't in a boss fight and the fight is taking longer than 4 minutes, something is wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

I know you must be talking about Final Fantasy, but I have no idea what you're fucking talking about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

FF XIII....yes that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, that's why. I scrubbed that game from my memory.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

I liked the battle system. Haters gonna hate


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

At least thats something we agree on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

The battle system was the worst part of the game.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 23, 2011)

The battle system was the best part of the game. The story was the worst. 

You really consider the story better than the battle system?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't remember the story. It was just kinda there. The gameplay I had to deal with so it makes it worse.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You ever try no crystarium?



That's literally impossible. You'd get stomped by generic enemies after a little while (it isn't long 'til they do hundreds or thousands of damage a hit and FFXIII's equipment system means you can't make up for abysmal stats with epic equipment.


----------



## Anxious Heart (Aug 23, 2011)

Aw I purchased FFXIII (used) a few days ago.. is it really that bad? xD


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2011)

Anxious Heart said:


> Aw I purchased FFXIII (used) a few days ago.. is it really that bad? xD



The combat system is the best I've ever seen in a turn-based RPG, so no... It's actually really fun, even if it does have some pretty bad flaws.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The battle system was the best part of the game. *The story was the worst.
> *
> You really consider the story better than the battle system?


I actually liked the story more than the battle system.

My issue with the game other than what I stated before about the enemies is that the pacing of the game is pretty poor. Its quite literally fight, fight, fight, cutscene, fight, cutscene, boss, cutscene, fight, fight, fight repeat until endgame. Shit, throw some minigames in the middle or something. If you are going to go linear (unlike most I dont mind the linearity), do it right. Had it not been for the fact that I became enamored with the story after reading the in game guide and enjoying the battle system, I could see how people can be a bit...angry at this game.

I would personally give it a 8.5/10, which is still above above other FFs like FFXII imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Anxious Heart said:


> Aw I purchased FFXIII (used) a few days ago.. is it really that bad? xD


You know, depending on how much you paid, I think the game is worth it.

I  hate the battle system toward the end, but the journey to that point ain't so bad.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I  hate the battle system toward the end, but the journey to that point ain't so bad.



That's what we've been... "discussing" for the last two pages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

I only discuss the last post of any thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

So we want to start another topic?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's talk about how hot characters are .


/repeatedtopic?


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Brightly Goob, that seems to be the only topic we all agree on. 

And yes, that's are go to topic to prevent arguments and heated debates about opinions which will go nowhere.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

okay awesome. but i'll be speaking my womanly tastes, since this thread has a lack of boobs feminism. /makingsammiches


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Then start us off Brightly...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

so laik, cloud is a hot bamf like unf, hez laik so badazz n sexiiiii<33333.
like smh, Cloud was kinda ugly imo. Zack on the other hand ... .




Vasto, you start us off, I'm a shy person .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know, depending on how much you paid, I think the game is worth it.
> 
> I  hate the battle system toward the end, but the journey to that point ain't so bad.


wait what? this doesn't make much sense to me. the battle system is so damn limited until the second half of the game (or like chapter 9-10 i don't remember anymore) because your arsenal isn't very large and you are forced to play with certain characters and often with only two of them. i thought the battle system got a lot more interesting once you were done with all the tutorial (this took like over 20 hours?) and were able to pick your own party.

anyway, i think that ff13 has a decent start, the middle part of the game is pretty good (chapters 7-11 or something like that) but the end is absolutely awful. it sucks when ending sucks because that can ruin the experience altogether. it seriously bothers me that ff13 has very little customization, absolutely no exploration, no towns, the worst cast of villains you'll find in an rpg and a story which doesn't really make much sense. the setting is really cool though (although the actual execution could definitely be better) and the story has its moments.

also i hope i'll never have to hear the terms l'cie and fal'cie in my life again.

seriously, ff13 is saved by its production values and some fresh ideas like the battle system. other than that, it's a very average game in my opinion.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 23, 2011)

Hot as in physical attractiveness- or can we also highlight personality traits?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure sure, just whatever adds to the overall .


----------



## Daedus (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Sure sure, just whatever adds to the overall .



Also:  I won't mention Tifa if you won't mention Sephiroth.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

i tried to google barrett x red xiii yaoi but nothing came up....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

lol Kuja was hotter than Sephiroth, imo . 
But omg, Prompto is so <3333. I liked him better when everyone called him Shotgun Guy because the name Prompto sounds retarded, but he's still very hot. 




uhm, so like, I left my PS3 on for about 10 hours with XIII paused. & now it's kinda flickering. Is it because this is a used disc or my system, . Regardless, I turned it off for now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry Brightly but my choices have been done to death. We need a newer fresher aspect.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

You're disappointing me Vasto . I at least expected a, "TIFA & HER TITS".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> You're disappointing me Vasto . I at least expected a, "TIFA & HER TITS".






Fine.


Instead of talking about Tifa and her big tities...or Garnett and her shapely ass....or Aeris and dem hips...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Garnet does have a nice ass, I'm jelly . 






lol @ yaoi Noctis x Prompto videos. sexy stuff though <3.


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

Tifa's tits.
garnet's ass.

Rikku's whole body.


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

I got Tactics Ogre for PSP, I hope you guy's weren't lying.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Rikku was kind of flat. But I like her more as a cute girl than a sexy babe .


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

rikku in x-2 was hnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

O, Brightly Goog, even though I'm a heterosexual male secure in my sexuality, I'm just going to throw this out there.

Genesis is hot.

Come at me Dae Dae.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

She had her character destroyed; made her seem like a ditzy blonde. But all the fucking dresspheres were all the works of perverted Japanese douches so I'm not surprised .

Esura, Genesis actually wasn't that bad. ;3 I've seen better though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> O, Brightly Goog, even though I'm a heterosexual male secure in my sexuality, I'm just going to throw this out there.
> 
> Genesis is hot.
> 
> Come at me Dae Dae.



Ugh and people say i do not show good choice.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Prompto is the hottest thing Final Fantasy has ever created. 





I need to go revive the VersusXIII thread so I can continue promptofangasming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Best Rikku Ever: 




Thread destroyed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Prompto is the hottest thing Final Fantasy has ever created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...still a stupid name.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2011)

Seen that pic.

Though I'm glad to see it again...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...still a stupid name.



why the hell SE, why does he have such a dumb name . Still hot though .


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

who the hell is prombla ? :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2011)

I still think it's dumb that the official pronounciation is "Tee-dus".

The hell.


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

that's how I've pronounced his name forever..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Tiedus is how I will always pronounce it...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Who the hell's prombla? 
ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MY PROMPTO?



Teedus sounds like tedious . Tiedus conquers.


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah whosthatguy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Who the hell's prombla?
> ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MY PROMPTO?
> 
> 
> ...



Prompto looks like tidus/Vann...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

VASTO HELL NO HE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THEM. HE'S HOTTER & MORE BADASS .


On topic of hotness, Gippal was pretty smexful as well stupid name though but he reminds me too much of an ex for me to really indulge myself. No exaggeration when I say they have a striking resemblance in both appearance & a bit of personality.

I think my fetish for blonds is spiraling .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes you do seem to have a thing for them don't you BG.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

.




Save me; mesmerize me with a hot non-blond .


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

ah that guy who is arm in arm with noctis?

Let's see how badass he'll really be.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

are you doubting my baby? 




does he seem more happy-go-lucky? that was my first impression but I started getting confused when I saw fanarts of him being bastardly cool.


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

links to those fanarts?

the best and most badass character is NANAKI BECAUSE HE'S A GODDAMN CAT!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non Blonde? Sure....look at my sig.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

Tee-dus because Kingdom Hearts said so (and I pronounced it like that anyway).

Zidane on the other hand, I prefer Zih-dayn much better than Ji-dahn's translation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Tee-dus because Kingdom Hearts said so (and I pronounced it like that anyway).
> 
> Zidane on the other hand, I prefer Zih-dayn much better than Ji-dahn's translation.



You can't have it both ways Fraust. One way or another.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 23, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> links to those fanarts?



saw them on tumblr & can't link through tumblr app.  what do you think about it? I'll probably go to the game's thread & ask NF's biggest Versus fanboy ...




Zidane is Ji-Dahn? WHAT. WHAT?


----------



## BVB (Aug 23, 2011)

I always thought it would be like the football player Zinedine Zidane.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> saw them on tumblr & can't link through tumblr app.  what do you think about it? I'll probably go to the game's thread & ask NF's biggest Versus fanboy ...


That would be me. I think I overwhelm Noctis with my expectations for the game.





> Zidane is Ji-Dahn? WHAT. WHAT?



That's what I read. That's how it's pronounced in Japanese, meaning his English name would be Zih-dahn or so.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Best Rikku Ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Zidane is pronounced like Zinedine Zidane in english translation anyways

In Japanese it's Ji-dahn/ Ji-tan. It's a play off of the french pronunciation of gitane which means gypsy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Goddamn, even though its not my first time seeing that cosplay pic of Rikku...but my god that has to be the most hottest video game cosplay I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

It's pretty good, not the best though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Link better ones.

I need to feel alive.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't have that shit on bookmark, Esura.

All my quick access hot chicks are cosplayless.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddamn, even though its not my first time seeing that cosplay pic of Rikku...but my god that has to be the most hottest video game cosplay I have ever seen in my life.



If I may borrow a saying from another thread said to me...


are you looking at her face instead of her chest Esura?


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm looking at both.

She got the face and the chest. She is just banging.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about changing my set finally. But it's going to be a Breath of Fire theme, I think, in honor of the PSN release for BoFIV. 

Hopefully so many people buy it that Capcom is like, "hey this franchise is still profitable!" and makes a new game. 

A man can dream.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

CMX changing his set is like a millennium.


----------



## Esura (Aug 24, 2011)

I took the plunge. Even after playing the worst JRPG in history, Dragon Quarters, I still bought BoFIV. It better not suck like Dragon Quarters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I usually revert back to my Professor Juggernaut sig. I used to draw them with some frequency though. But it's time for a change. 


And, don't worry, BoFIV is the best one. If you liked BoF I-III you should love IV. It's the best one. Better than III (which most people call the best one, but they are dirty liars).


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

yup, that was the one you were wearing when I joined NF .



someone I know said the same thing about IV being the best & liking it if you liked the others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sure not everyone would agree, but it's a personal favorite. The art style is really well done, I think, and the characters are all interesting enough.

What I really like is that it has this kind of dual story thing going on. You play Ryu and his team, then you play Fou-Lu alongside that. It alternates back and forth. 

It also has an interesting skill learning system, combo system, and dragon system. Just all around greatness.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its quite literally fight, fight, fight, cutscene, fight, cutscene, boss, cutscene, fight, fight, fight repeat until endgame. Shit, throw some minigames in the middle or something.



I've barely played the game but this already seems to have no exaggeration .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

To be fair, there was a minigame in Chapter 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Best mini-game was Coliseum in FFVI.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

Best mini-game was Blitzball. If you were good at it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

... Blitzball . Yeah I was nothing special at it, there's no wonder I didn't like it.





So is someone gonna start talking about how sucky Lightning Dodger was?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd rather play real life sports than play Blitzball and I suck at sports.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

so do FFX characters have some type of immunity to water







i mean like, there's blitzball, & then how Yuna & Tidus were pretty much drowning each other.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm thinking about changing my set finally. But it's going to be a Breath of Fire theme, I think, in honor of the PSN release for BoFIV.
> 
> Hopefully so many people buy it that Capcom is like, "hey this franchise is still profitable!" and makes a new game.
> 
> A man can dream.


Hopefully they won't pull a Legends 3 on us.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

If something like that happened I'd kill myself.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, tactics ogre is hard..


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Damn, tactics ogre is hard..



Really? What classes does your party consist of? I don't think I got a single game over (unless there was a guest that wouldn't retreat for me to help) into the third chapter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

The original Tactics Ogre is pretty damn hard.

The newer one isn't as hard, but it does have a few difficult maps if you're not prepared. Like not taking an exorcist into a battle full of the undead. I did that once.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The original Tactics Ogre is pretty damn hard.
> 
> The newer one isn't as hard, but it does have a few difficult maps if you're not prepared. Like not taking an exorcist into a battle full of the undead. I did that once.



Those battles are pretty gay, I will admit. I just retreat if I forget a Priest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Retreating is for cowards! 


Although I did do that once after I realized I could do it.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I retreated twice ever, both because of that reason.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Really? What classes does your party consist of? I don't think I got a single game over (unless there was a guest that wouldn't retreat for me to help) into the third chapter.



Well the one you got at the beginning.
I will grind now cause I hate it when my people die


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you playing the PSP version?


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, I am.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Well just remember to grind classes, not characters. Unless you're grinding skill points.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm grinding classes, the only class I have two times is the warrior.

I still don't know where to go with my maincharacter.. 

In FFT I always went Ninja for 2 swords and then epic tank.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm at the end of the game almost and I still haven't figured out what to do with my main character.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

So in XIII, is normal not to have loads of Gil. I'm a Gil pincher but right now I can barely afford Phoenix Downs .


 How do I friggin make some money?


.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

I say don't even think of changing your main character until you have the class you want him in at a high level. My Ninja is beast now, but when you first get it that shit will get massacred by any weak archer.

Until you unlock a lot of classes, I say stick with two warriors for power, at least one knight for power/defense/healing, a mage or two if you can spare, and one archer. Your sister should do a lot of the healing, but if you find that you feel more comfortable not leaving it all up to her and occasional knight healing, switch one mage for a medic.

My team, I think, is like two warriors, two mages, one ninja, two archers, two knights, and Canopus. I don't remember exactly.

I don't think I have to mention that you NEVER go into a battle without Canopus. He is easily and by far the most valuable character in the entire game. He has strength, defense, range, finishers early on and powerful ones at that, and he can use a nice variety of weapons, etc.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> How do I friggin make some money?



You don't. 

Seriously, though. You don't really make shit for money (unless you grind for hours and sell barely valuable components) until you can take down Adamantoise's in the later chapters .... meaning after you beat the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I kept my main as a warrior for 80% of the game. He's good as-is. Once I get the skills I want I'll probably make him a Lord and call it a day.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> You don't.
> 
> Seriously, though. You don't really make shit for money (unless you grind for hours and sell barely valuable components) until you can take down Adamantoise's in the later chapters .... meaning after you beat the game.




Awh shit I'm screwed . I have an impulse of maxing out everything in my inventory for no reason but in this game ... 

I feel like a hobo. CMX, you're the King of Hobos [or trying to be]. Wanna guide me in the opposite direction?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Why would I want to dissuade you from becoming one of my loyal subjects?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would I want to dissuade you from becoming one of my loyal subjects?



I SHALL NOT ALLOW YOU TO CORRUPT THIS ONE CMX!


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

When the new thread will be open, a new reign in the FF thread will start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I could not have said it better myself Chich....don't get in my way.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not trying to take the crown.. I'm more the scheming right hand :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I'm not trying to take the crown.. I'm more the scheming right hand :ho



hhhmmmm I can use a man like you. Promise me though if we end up on some floating continent you won't kick me off of it though.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

I can only guarentee that I'm neither pro-Ultors nor pro-Gilga.

I'm chaotic neutral


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I can only guarentee that I'm neither pro-Ultors nor pro-Gilga.
> 
> I'm chaotic neutral



.....good enough for me!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would I want to dissuade you from becoming one of my loyal subjects?



Because. I'll follow your handbook for women .




VastoLorDae said:


> I SHALL NOT ALLOW YOU TO CORRUPT THIS ONE CMX!



.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

doo dee doo, mentally replacing Cloud with Nine in my memories of FF7


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> doo dee doo, mentally replacing Cloud with Nine in my memories of FF7



oh god, you too?  shit, you shouldn't have brought him up; i'm trying to rehabilitate from blonds.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

Who's Nine?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

kinda looks like Tidus with Prompto's hair .



He's pretty hot but I've seen better looking FF characters prompto <3.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

He's awesome.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think I'll get to play Type-0. The PSP in this house is my sister's & I'm definitely not going out to buy a game for her console.



.


----------



## BVB (Aug 24, 2011)

flash her psp and you can play all the games for free, that's how I did it :ho


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

She doesn't want me to . & I'm sure she'd bitchslap me if I did.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Keeps that pimphand strong does she?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

yup. but no worries, I got some taekwondo moves . gotta give her some credit though -- she was the one that got me into FF. Used to watch her play when I was like, 4 & I eventually grew up & understood how to read & play the game & whatnot.

.


----------



## Esura (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> To be fair, there was a minigame in Chapter 4.


Well yeah.

I'm just trying to balance out my solo wankfest over FFXIII by being somewhat critical of it for now. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> So in XIII, is normal not to have loads of Gil. I'm a Gil pincher but right now I can barely afford Phoenix Downs .
> 
> 
> How do I friggin make some money?
> ...


You don't. You actually dont need money or items until endgame. The game will give you any items you need via chests. 

Once someone in your party learns Raise, you'll be like Phoenix who!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Its true, you don't really need money in the story part of the gme. Although there were times when I would build up a tier 1 weapon to max, dismantle it, then sell what I got for dismantling. If you can do the same to a tier 2 weapon then thats even better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone know how type 0 plays? Pretty fun? Ok? If so...I am getting me a psp.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say its pretty fun. Kingdom hearts like battles which I'm a big fan of.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2011)

Kingdom hearts....don't bring up that series with me until I hear news about 3.


But if it has that kind of gameplay....cool. what about story?...no spoilers.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kingdom hearts....don't bring up that series with me until I hear news about 3.
> 
> 
> But if it has that kind of gameplay....cool. what about story?...no spoilers.



Sorry about that, I fougot that KH3 is a somewhat of a sore subject with some. In terms of story since only the demo came out and its in japanese I couldn't tell you much since I don't understand it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys talk too much at night. You should stop posting at 6pm like I do so I can keep up.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 25, 2011)

morning tards .


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Mornin' Goob Toob.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura .



god, Hope is such a douche .


----------



## Fraust (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope is actually awesome.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 25, 2011)

Not too fond of him yet . I was kinda kidding though. Don't like this vengeance thing is more like, but I like his character. 





It's just that every cutscene he shows up in is pretty much the same thing. Once this vengeance thing is over though, I'm sure I'll be fine with him. Just don't want these cutscenes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope goes through the best character development out of anyone in the game. Plus, he is the best medic to boot.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 25, 2011)

^ that's what I assumed considering he had major emphasis on tragic pasts.

it's natural for me to dislike the "younger" party members initially. I always end up liking them afterwards. Like Vanille, who I disliked at first but now she's just too <3. & Eiko, for example.  

Speaking of Hope though, his voice is nice. Good portrayal of a young teenage boy. I kinda love it <3.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't get over Hope. Just because he had drastic character development doesn't make him any more a better character. He already stained any opinion of him I had from his bitchiness in the first half of the game.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 25, 2011)

I liked him by default.

Snow looks like a total retard, and has the least creative design. Vanille was just annoying. Serah was almost more annoying. I didn't really like Sazh for a little while, but now I love him.

So I automatically like Fang, Hope, and Lightning the most (in that order, followed by Cid).


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Sazh and Snow are like the realest guys in the game. 

Faust, ironically, Lightning, Fang, and Hope is the best party in the entire game...which pissed me off because it stuck me with Hope if I want to have a balanced party.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sazh and Snow are like the realest guys in the game.
> 
> Faust, ironically, Lightning, Fang, and Hope is the best party in the entire game.



Nah, it's not ironic. I just have good taste. 

But yeah, I knew they were. I don't have to tell you how happy I was that I could have my favorite characters physically and personality-wise and have the best overall party.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sazh and Snow are like the realest guys in the game.
> 
> Faust, ironically, Lightning, Fang, and Hope is the best party in the entire game...which pissed me off because it stuck me with Hope if I want to have a balanced party.



Even though hope is the best, I stick vanille in there just because I like her more. I really don't lose anything too. At least thats what it feels like.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

You can't buff with just Lightning, Fang, and Vanille (my would be dream team).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

You can post game.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 25, 2011)

Well to start off with Hope did annoy but from chapter 7 onwards he just got better and better as a character until he eventually became my favourite of Final Fantasy XIII. Ironically with Light 2nd and Fang 3rd (though it's a toss up between her and Sazh).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Post game in FFXIII?


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, FFXIII doesn't end like other FF games.

There is a bunch of shit to do postgame.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Post game in FFXIII?



You know, the extra shit you can do *after* the main story.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Reviving this thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Nobody wants your phoenix down, awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Who says I used a phoenix down?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Who says I used a phoenix down?



well obviously. what, you waste your mp using Life? Idiot....


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

I ran out of phoenix downs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

.....terrible.:sanji


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, FFXIII doesn't end like other FF games.
> 
> There is a bunch of shit to do postgame.



Yeah a  bunch of pointless missions

Wow exciting


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Do there need to be a point to do extra stuff in a genre that normally doesn't let you? Does there need to be a point to do extra shit in games at all then? 

As long as it is fun, it doesn't matter. Anyways, you get items and money to upgrade your items.


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

seriously, tactics ogre is DAMN hard in comparison to the FF tactics games.

The last two story battles I could finish with luck O.o


----------



## Fraust (Aug 26, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> seriously, tactics ogre is DAMN hard in comparison to the FF tactics games.
> 
> The last two story battles I could finish with luck O.o



This is honestly very strange to me. I found it remarkably easy. Enough so that I don't mind starting a new game (since I missed my opportunity to recruit the main character I bought the game for).


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't recruited anyone special yet and I'm in th beginning of Chapter III. 

my team:

warrior
warrior
dude with wings
cleric
wizard
archer
knight
terror knight
ninja
mage knight

EDIT even his sister left me


----------



## Fraust (Aug 26, 2011)

Mage Knight and Terror Knight sound worthless to me. I'd just put another cleric and knight so you have two more healers, and one who can fight.

Always keep the clerics and wizards behind of course, archers can be a little ahead of them, and if you can have a small tank protecting that group because as you probably know the enemy always goes for the weak ones if they're in range. Then, try to focus on maybe two enemies at a time, whichever charge you.

My strategy is to not even move my people barely at all. I kinda get into a formation and just shoot at them as they come closer until I can annihilate them with two or three people at once. Unless of course the leader is rushing, then I just go all out for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

....man why did I trade my cousin tactic orges for the PS a few years ago....he better still have it....I now want to play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, FFXIII doesn't end like other FF games.
> 
> There is a bunch of shit to do postgame.





Murakazu said:


> You know, the extra shit you can do *after* the main story.


No, I get that, I just don't get why anyone would keep playing it. 


Chigoobarito said:


> seriously, tactics ogre is DAMN hard in comparison to the FF tactics games.
> 
> The last two story battles I could finish with luck O.o


It is a lot harder than FFT. The PSP version still maintains a level of difficulty, but it's not quite as hard as the original PSX/SNES version. However...


Fraust said:


> Mage Knight and Terror Knight sound worthless to me. I'd just put another cleric and knight so you have two more healers, and one who can fight.
> 
> Always keep the clerics and wizards behind of course, archers can be a little ahead of them, and if you can have a small tank protecting that group because as you probably know the enemy always goes for the weak ones if they're in range. Then, try to focus on maybe two enemies at a time, whichever charge you.
> 
> My strategy is to not even move my people barely at all. I kinda get into a formation and just shoot at them as they come closer until I can annihilate them with two or three people at once. Unless of course the leader is rushing, then I just go all out for him.



As he pointed out there are some bad classes.

For one thing, Wizards are nowhere near as good as they were in the original. Their magic is all shittier and they die quicker than you can say Chocobo. 

Best class is still the archer.

Knights are great tanks and can double as healers if you give them healing spells or the more effective Lobber/items. Actually, anyone can heal with a lobber, I just use the knight since he is so defensive. 

"Easy mode" would be a team of archers. Just sit there and kill everything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, I get that, I just don't get why anyone would keep playing it.



Oh I don't know, maybe its because I LIKE it.


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Mage Knight and Terror Knight sound worthless to me. I'd just put another cleric and knight so you have two more healers, and one who can fight.
> 
> Always keep the clerics and wizards behind of course, archers can be a little ahead of them, and if you can have a small tank protecting that group because as you probably know the enemy always goes for the weak ones if they're in range. Then, try to focus on maybe two enemies at a time, whichever charge you.
> 
> My strategy is to not even move my people barely at all. I kinda get into a formation and just shoot at them as they come closer until I can annihilate them with two or three people at once. Unless of course the leader is rushing, then I just go all out for him.



the mage knight is also healing for me and he's faster than the knight.

terror knight looks cool.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh I don't know, maybe its because I LIKE it.



I henceforth find you guilty.
20 years in solitary confinement .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> the mage knight is also healing for me and he's faster than the knight.
> 
> terror knight looks cool.



Terror Knight is pretty powerful but slow as hell. The cleric's boost spell for speed is good for that.


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Terror Knight is pretty powerful but slow as hell. The cleric's boost spell for speed is good for that.



yeah, he can hit damn hard.

Why the hell is the wizard so fodder? 
Archer are killing him in seconds


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2011)

Never played a Tactics game, how good are they?





I can see how people say Vanille is annoying, but she's just too cute .


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Never played a Tactics game, how good are they?



for me the most fun and addicting games so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> yeah, he can hit damn hard.
> 
> Why the hell is the wizard so fodder?
> Archer are killing him in seconds


I think the original Wizard was just so powerful they wanted to compensate. When he got multi-square moves he dominates. Especially when he gets summons. 

I have yet to level my Wizard past level 9 I think. He sucks.


BrightlyGoob said:


> Never played a Tactics game, how good are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFT is epic.

FFTA is kind of okay.

FFTA2 is kind of okay in an kinda okay way. 

Tactics Ogre is the best game ever in the SRPG series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I henceforth find you guilty.
> 20 years in solitary confinement .



We'll see about that.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the original Wizard was just so powerful they wanted to compensate. When he got multi-square moves he dominates. Especially when he gets summons.
> 
> I have yet to level my Wizard past level 9 I think. He sucks.
> 
> ...




you misspelled fire emblem.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFT is epic.
> 
> FFTA is kind of okay.
> 
> ...


FFTA2 started out lame, then Vaan came in...and it went further downhill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

I honestly didn't get that far. I played about 30 minutes.


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

is it true that Type-0 isn't confirmed in US/EU yet?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Tactic Orges....what was the story again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tactic Orges....what was the story again?



Kickin' ass.

Killin' bad guys.


Basically you start out trying to get revenge against some bastard that killed your dad and raped your country. Then you get drawn into a revolution. Then you kill everybody.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kickin' ass.
> 
> Killin' bad guys.
> 
> ...



Thats depressing....and sounds like any other story. But what are the characters?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 26, 2011)

I really liked FFTA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats depressing....and sounds like any other story. But what are the characters?



I don't know, play the game and find out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, play the game and find out.



I will...after you revert yourset back to Prof. Juggernaut.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

that's one balling set goobtachi.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that's one balling set goobtachi.



Why thank you :33


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 26, 2011)

FFT is one of the best Tactical J-RPG 've ever played...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's get to 10k


----------



## BVB (Aug 26, 2011)

it's pitiful that I'm not used to harder games anymore..

it's fun how often tactics ogre has made me rage the last hours.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

I love hard games. Demons Souls was a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Sigma Star Saga was pretty tough.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

The XIII-2 Pax trailer was pretty 'aight .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Let's get to 10k



Final Fantasy VI sucks.

Terra would be lucky to have half the depth and breathtaking characterization of Tidus.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2011)

Proof SE wants to get to FF27


*Spoiler*: _FFXXVII_ 








Found while playing Deus Ex 3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

clearly zael has not played the greatest FF classic of all time, FF II.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The XIII-2 Pax trailer was pretty 'aight .


Yeah, I saw it on Facebook.






Everyone was fangasming about Hope's appearance.







Or should I say his hand.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

You know if not for cloud and squall being a names....I would totally find Hope's name stupid.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 26, 2011)

They sorta lessened the damage when they had that conversation about his name .


but not really




don't forget about prompto


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 26, 2011)

He doesn't look too bad from the side 

But this guy is smokin...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Most important question. Where is this bitch's fiance/husband?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 26, 2011)

> Snow will appear and is unconcerned about the relationship between Serah and Noel. The recent synopsis of the game reveals that Snow is nowhere to be found. Little else is known about his role, or if he will be playable



Hmm, missing too? I wonder where he went.....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> clearly zael has not played the greatest FF classic of all time, FF II.














Wasn't that bad actually.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Most important question. Where is this bitch's fiance/husband?



Banging Lightning.

And why does Hope look exactly the fucking same as he did in FFXIII?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy VI sucks.
> 
> Terra would be lucky to have half the depth and breathtaking characterization of Tidus.



You deserve that red bar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Sephiroth fell for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sephiroth fell for it.



I see.

On topic, I haven't touched a FF in months, maybe I should jump on one of my unfinished games.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Proof SE wants to get to FF27
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _FFXXVII_
> ...



They better keep that character design for when it does come out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this, it came out yesterday.

[YOUTUBE]IikQ0Bjp-Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

Hype for FFXIII-2 increased 10 fold.

Better have some endgame shit to do like FFXIII though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hype for FFXIII-2 increased 10 fold.
> 
> Better have some endgame shit to do like FFXIII though.



Agreed, I got fired up from watching this. Can't wait to use serah and noel in battle. Hope looks more badass from what I can tell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

as big as a disappointment XIII is...still have not finished...plan to because it is final fantasy....I am not hyped for it like X-2.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 27, 2011)

humans aren't strong, they die easy.

well, it's a step up from moms are tough at least.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> as big as a disappointment XIII is...still have not finished...plan to because it is final fantasy....I am not hyped for it like X-2.



This game does come out in january. Before you know it XIII-2 will be on you so I'd advise to at least finish XIII in the near future.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Of course...by the last feel of it I was close to the halfway point anyway.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm doing a replay of FFX right now. 

I love my Rikku.

But truly it's more the fact I'm bored with all the games I own. Now I have a PS3, it's just a matter of time until next week when i get cash  and can buy a new game.

Maybe FFXIII? Maybe....

But ifmy nephew gets InFamous tomorrow I'll take that instead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm doing a replay of FFX right now.
> 
> I love my Rikku.
> 
> ...



Well if your like everyone else in this thread then no. But if your like me then Hell, yes!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I'm not against giving the game a try. Everyone told me FFXII sucked and I loved it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Just watched that new XIII-2 trailer. Loved it, i hope Hope isn't as big a whiner as he was in XIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Well hope did some growing up in XIII so I'd imagine he would stay being mature.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 27, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:
			
		

> Snow will appear and is unconcerned about the relationship between Serah and Noel. The recent synopsis of the game reveals that Snow is nowhere to be found. Little else is known about his role, or if he will be playable



This is a disappointment. I wanted some couple angst. Jealous characters are a must .



Esura said:


> And why does Hope look exactly the fucking same as he did in FFXIII?



Trying to keep the ol' Hope identity, it seems. It's better than what they did in X-2 - first cutscene: have FFX Yuna transform into FFX-2 Yuna because it's pretty fucking clear that without the graphical transformation, no one would know that such a bitch was her .



VastoLorDae said:


> as big as a disappointment XIII is...still have not finished...plan to because it is final fantasy....I am not hyped for it like X-2.


XIII-2 was the main reason I'm playing XIII. Didn't know the plot so I had to start somewhere. No worries, I'm pretty behind too 

.

Noel's character design looks like it was meant for an NPC .


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 28, 2011)

a good friend, Serah?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone played Type-0's demo yet? Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> do a background check and everything.



Seems alright, nothing wrong with it or the uploader. Just that size.


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2011)

Why can't they break that shit up into more doable pieces?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah. They're not too strong where I am right now so it just adds to how I ragefully unexpected it was. 

I don't max out the chrystarium or grind, because I'm lazy. So I'm definitely weaker than those who grind. I used shrouds and all to kill his armor quicker, but the actual body itself was definitely a bitch. When he'd charge up, I focused more on my buffing & healing than actually inflicting damage to get to that mini-stagger for Destrudo. & of course I'd spend some time healing after that. No wonder I took a while & got Doom. After understanding what paradigms worked best for me, which took a few shots against him, my biggest trouble was Doom because I'd always take a while. Sometimes I'd mess up & die simply because of Destructo [and again, not dealing damage to weaken the charge], but I'd usually give up regardless when Doom was set on me.

The game & fighting portion itself isn't hard, but the hardest aspect for me is the high HP levels like you guys have talked about. Really makes the fights last longer than necessary, especially when you're already using effective advances. I falter when fights take too long though for one thing, but even after overcoming something like that & using effective strategies, there's things like Doom that come up after engaging in a battle for too long, it just really screws shit around even more. 

I'm definitely not looking forward to going against bitchbarthandelus again. Though I like how the Primarch oneshotted the Nabaat skank .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2011)

Barthandelus isn't too bad. You can actually dodge his strongest attack fairly easily.


----------



## BVB (Aug 29, 2011)

Barthandalus is a bitch.. how often I raged because of him, but he actually is fairly easy compared to those sidequests on pulse


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, why is there like five members with Goob in their name?



there's way more than 5 .



 ~


----------



## BVB (Aug 29, 2011)

that 102 gb FF package.

I'll wait for Murakazu's review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Bluecoat filtering. 

What is it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

*Final Fantasy XIV To Explore The Dark Side Of Materia*



> A future patch for Final Fantasy XIV will add a Materia crafting system to the game. Like in Final Fantasy VII, using materia to gear will give you various bonuses and added abilities. In the world of Final Fantasy XIV, however, materia has its own unique origin, which is detailed on the game?s hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Materia, huh? Will that save the game that almost nobody likes?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Only god knows......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

You....you guys did not 10k without me?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Let's go for 10k today


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

13 posts to go.:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I hardly ever post in here anymore. You guys are always talking about weird shit I don't like.

Like FFXIII or FFXI or FFXIV or weird random shit. Like pairings, or hentai, or making stuffed animals out of leftover school supplies and dog hair.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

23 if you actually do math right 

21 here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh right, I changed how many posts I want on a single page.

CMX, who the fuck makes stuffed animals out of leftover school supplies and dog hair?

Edit: oh wait, I just miscounted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Vastolordae does. I saw him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Let's go for 10k today



HURAH!



Murakazu said:


> 13 posts to go.:33







CrazyMoronX said:


> I hardly ever post in here anymore. You guys are always talking about weird shit I don't like.
> 
> Like FFXIII or FFXI or FFXIV or weird random shit. Like pairings, or hentai, or making stuffed animals out of leftover school supplies and dog hair.







Murakazu said:


> Oh right, I changed how many posts I want on a single page.
> 
> CMX, who the fuck makes stuffed animals out of leftover school supplies and dog hair?



CMX himself....



CrazyMoronX said:


> Vastolordae does. I saw him.



says the stupid squid lover!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

So close now 

Ultros will get the 10k. Mark my words.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

I need some hard facts for you guys to make me believe you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So close now
> 
> Ultros will get the 10k. Mark my words.



oh? I guess you gave up your tonberry love, then?



Murakazu said:


> I need some hard facts for you guys to make me believe you.



 The bot will come in less then 20 posts.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

We shall see VLD


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

I need to go in 15 minutes so we need to get to 10k in 15 minutes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually I should make a stuffed Ultros thing. That'd be pretty nice to have. Or a keychain. 

Anyone know how to make plastic keychains?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

here guys, have a dose of my pessimism






what if thread is locked at 9,999 .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to when I was in junior high but that was quite some time ago.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

I remember making some way back in middle school, actually. You need the right tools and plastic beads.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

oh & don't worry awesome, I'm with you. I need to leave in 15 minutes so let's make this happen fast




.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> here guys, have a dose of my pessimism
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will never happen.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

You aren't spamming fast enough. Spam faster.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We shall see VLD



I can understand upgrading to someone more awesome like Gilgamesh....but your downgrade from Tonberry is....horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Spamming brings down the quality of the thread and leads to a likely lock/deletion thus invalidating all of our post counts. I would never engage in such acts. 


Now I want to talk more about making an Ultros Keychain.  It's thread-relevant!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't see myself getting 10,000 




using mobile


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

I will claim 10k for gilgamesh!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

why are we so slow





quick, someone cast haste .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Cactuar wins this 10k.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

_"Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!" _
    —*Gilgamesh*, Final Fantasy V


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

dammit I want it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG MINE?


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

